# Der Asylstreit oder auch der Konflikt der Union



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Nachdem Seehofer Merkel noch Zeit gegeben hat ist das Problem noch immer nicht beigelegt.
Was denkt ihr? Geht es nur um die Bayernwahl?
Setzt Seehofer nur geltendes Recht durch oder schadet er Europa?



> Merkels Willkommenspolitik hat aus dem deutschen Asylrecht ein Asylantragsrecht gemacht, bei dem nicht zwischen politisch Verfolgten, Wirtschaftsmigranten oder Zuwanderung ins deutsche Sozialsystem unterschieden wird. Jeder, der an der Grenze Asyl sagt, wird Antragsberechtigter von meist unabsehbarer Dauer, obwohl es kein Recht auf ein Leben im Staat der eigenen Wahl gibt. *Man muss das langsam lesen, um es zu begreifen: Der Innenminister will geltendes deutsches Recht anwenden, weshalb ihm die Bundeskanzlerin mit Entlassung droht (Richtlinienkompetenz). Und dann stellt Merkel auch noch Milliarden für Macrons Eurozonenpläne in Aussicht, damit ihr Paris dabei hilft, Seehofer niederzuringen.*


Asyl und Euro: Angela Merkel spaltet die Europaische Union


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2018)

Angela Merkel hatte nun 2 ½ Jahre Zeit, das von ihr im Alleingang geschaffene Problem zu lösen. 

Horst Seehofer hat die Mehrheit des Volkes hinter sich. Die sollen jetzt endlich mal Nägel mit Köpfen machen.

Ansonsten gerne auch an Ungarn ein Beispiel nehmen, die bekämpfen die Flüchtlingshelfer jetzt per Gesetz.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Das wäre die perfekte Gelegenheit der EU eine eigene militärähnliche Organisation zu geben wie sie die USA mit der USCG hat um die Grenzen zu schützen.
Vielleicht sogar als Vorläufer einer Unionsarmee.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angela Merkel hatte nun 2 ½ Jahre Zeit, das von ihr im Alleingang geschaffene Problem zu lösen.



Welches Problem hat sie "geschaffen"?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das wäre die perfekte Gelegenheit der EU eine eigene militärähnliche Organisation zu geben wie sie die USA mit der USCG hat um die Grenzen zu schützen.
> Vielleicht sogar als Vorläufer einer Unionsarmee.



Völliger Murks, das löst das Flüchtlingsproblem nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Doch, natürlich ist die wichtigste Frage wie man dieses Mittel einsetzt, aber eine Truppe die nicht einzeln aus Marineeinheiten der Mitgliedsstaaten zusammen gestellt werden muss
ist ein großartiges Projekt zur europäischen Einheit. Viel mehr als Symbolpolitik.


----------



## michelthemaster (21. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn ich weder CDU noch CSU wählen würde, bin ich der Überzeugung, dass Seehofer der bessere Bundeskanzler wäre. 

Merkel hat ihren Zenit überschritten und handelt in vielen Fällen gegen den Willen des Volkes. Es wird Zeit für Veränderungen, damit meine ich selbstverständlich aber nicht eine regierende AFD sondern frische Leute gerne auch in den Alt-Parteien. Die SPD ist leider nach dem Debakel komplett unwählbar und unglaubwürdig geworden. 

Ich wünsche mir echt, dass Seehofer seine Drohung wahr macht. Selbst in der CDU steht nicht mehr jeder hinter Merkel, sie wurde etwa nur mit einer knappen Mehrheit wieder in der CDU gewählt.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Welches Problem hat sie "geschaffen"?



Die aktuelle Situation. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Völliger Murks, das löst das Flüchtlingsproblem nicht mal ansatzweise.



Das ist richtig, dann die Hauptursache dafür ist das Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika, dass viel zu hoch ist. 

Allerdings schützt uns der Vorschlag von Sparanus vor den aktuellen Problemen und ist insoweit vernünftig und nicht völliger Murks.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nachdem Seehofer Merkel noch Zeit gegeben hat ist das Problem noch immer nicht beigelegt.
> Was denkt ihr? Geht es nur um die Bayernwahl?
> Setzt Seehofer nur geltendes Recht durch oder schadet er Europa?
> 
> ...



Horst Seehofer will *Rechtsbruch* an den deutschen Grenzen durchsetzen, nichts anderes!
Deutschland hat sich im Rahmen der EU verpflichtet (Dublin III), die * EU Richtlinien zur Rückführung bereits registrierter Asylbewerber anzuwenden*, dieses ist ein geordneter Rechtsprozess!

Jeder Bundesbeamte der Seehofers Anweisung ausüben würde, begeht Rechtsbruch!
Es gibt kein deutsches geltendes Recht, das über EU Recht steht, wenn sich Deutschland zu diesem EU Recht verpflichtet hat.
Mehrmals wunderbar in dieser Sendung erklärt.

phoenix

Darüber hinaus ist doch völlig klar, dass wenn sich Deutschland nicht mehr an die EU Regeln hält und unilateral Rechtsbruch begeht, dass dann Italien und Griechenland, mit nicht Registrierung und durchschleusen der Asylbewerber antworten würden, dass sollte jedem Idiot einleuchten!


----------



## aloha84 (21. Juni 2018)

@Kaaruzo
Natürlich ist es Murks.
Wie willst du denn die Grenzen absichern wenn sich Minimum 4-6 Millionen Menschen in Gang setzen?
Da hälst du gar nichts auf.
Es muss endlich sinnvoll Afrika, denn da werden die großen Teile der Flüchtlinge in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren herkommen, unter die Arme gegriffen werden.
Bildung + Wirtschaftsförderung --> so wird ein Schuh draus.

Zu Merkel:
Ich bin kein großer Freund von ihr, aber sie hat weder die Krise in Nahost ausgelöst, noch hat SIE zu verantworten dass die EU-Außenstaaten nicht mehr in der Lage waren Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.
Und bevor wieder das Dummgeschwätz mit dem "DIE hat die Flüchtlinge eingeladen" kommt, diese Aussage bezog sich auf ein paar tausend Gestrandete vom Budapester Bahnhof.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

M.M. nach war die Aktion 2015 zuerst auf die Flüchtlinge in Ungarn bezogen und dann hat man weiter so gehandelt, um Griechenland vor dem totalen Kollaps zu bewahren, weil die waren weder finanziell, struktuerell, infrastrukturell noch verwaltungstechnisch in der Lage, das Ansatzweise zu stemmen und es hätte Bilder eines absoluten Chaos und humanitärer Katastrophen gegeben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

Insbesondere waren die Grenzen durch Schengen schon seit Jahrzehnten (genau seit 26. März 1995) offen. 
Schengener Abkommen – Wikipedia


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Horst Seehofer will *Rechtsbruch* an den deutschen Grenzen durchsetzen, nichts anderes!
> Deutschland hat sich im Rahmen der EU verpflichtet (Dublin III), die * EU Richtlinien zur Rückführung bereits registrierter Asylbewerber anzuwenden*, dieses ist ein geordneter Rechtsprozess!
> 
> Jeder Bundesbeamte der Seehofers Anweisung ausüben würde, begeht Rechtsbruch!
> ...


Deutschland darf Flüchtlinge abweisen die schon in einem anderen EU Staat bekannt sind, also will Seehofer geltendes Recht durchsetzen. Aber dieses Recht nicht durchzusetzen ist kein Rechtsbruch.
Außerdem ist deine Schlussfolgerung nicht schlüssig, die anderen Staaten haben die Flüchtlinge doch am Anfang der Krise schlicht durchgewunken, das werden sie aber nicht wieder tun.


aloha84 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Natürlich ist es Murks.
> Wie willst du denn die Grenzen absichern wenn sich Minimum 4-6 Millionen Menschen in Gang setzen?
> Da hälst du gar nichts auf.
> ...


4 bis 6 Millionen Menschen auf dem Meer und den relativ kleinen Grenzstreifen aufhalten? Kein zu großes Problem. Wird nur den Nachbarstaaten der EU nicht unbedingt gefallen, aber für die EU selbst schaffen wir es.
Langfristig müssen wir natürlich andere Lösungen finden.


Don-71 schrieb:


> M.M. nach war die Aktion 2015 zuerst auf die Flüchtlinge in Ungarn bezogen und dann hat man weiter so gehandelt, um Griechenland vor dem totalen Kollaps zu bewahren, weil die waren weder finanziell, struktuerell, infrastrukturell noch verwaltungstechnisch in der Lage, das Ansatzweise zu stemmen und es hätte Bilder eines absoluten Chaos und humanitärer Katastrophen gegeben.


Der strafbare (nicht im rechtlichen Sinne) Fehler war es doch, dass man sich absolut nicht darauf eingestellt hat bis es in Ungarn(!) Probleme gab. Für mich schlichte Unfähigkeit oder Feigheit eine unpopuläre Entscheidung im Vorfeld zu treffen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

> Deutschland darf Flüchtlinge abweisen die schon in einem anderen EU Staat bekannt sind, also will Seehofer geltendes Recht durchsetzen. Aber dieses Recht nicht durchzusetzen ist kein Rechtsbruch.
> Außerdem ist deine Schlussfolgerung nicht schlüssig, die anderen Staaten haben die Flüchtlinge doch am Anfang der Krise schlicht durchgewunken, das werden sie aber nicht wieder tun.
> Zitat Zitat von aloha84 Beitrag anzeigen



Das ist richtig, aber * nach einem geordneten Rechtsverfahren nach EU Regeln, dem sich Deutschland unterworfen hat *, an der Grenze bereits in anderen Ländern registrierte Asylbewerber abzuweisen ist * Rechtsbruch *

Schaue dir die verlinkte Sendung an, das bestätigen 2 Professoren und 2 sehr bekannte Journalisten, wobei einer davon auch Jurist ist.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Ich schaue mir jetzt keine Sendung an, wenn das so untermauert ist hast du auch eine schriftliche Quelle dafür oder? 
Außerdem ist es scheiß egal was 2 Profs und 2 Journalisten sagen, wir finden auch 2 von jeder Sorte die das Gegenteil sagen, bindend ist nur eine höchstrichterliche Instanz.

Was ich gefunden hab ist aber das:
Dublin-III-Verordnung: Europaischer Gerichtshof lehnt Ausnahmen von EU-Asylrecht ab | ZEIT ONLINE

Also weiterleiten ist nicht erlaubt und wenn er einmal drin ist hat man in Deutschland nur 3 Monate Zeit in wieder zurück zu bringen, wenn man denn weiß woher er kommt. 
Weiterhin hat ja jeder Staat das Recht jemanden einreisen zu lassen, auch wenn ein anderer Zuständig ist, aber ich hab nichts gefunden was besagt, dass man jemanden nicht abweisen darf bevor er deutschen Boden betreten hat.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

EuGH erschwert Abschiebung von Fluchtlingen:Experte sieht „Asyl-Endlosschleifen" - FOCUS Online


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Don, es geht in dem Artikel nicht in einer Zeile um das abweisen an der Grenze sondern um die Zuständigkeit, wenn er einmal drin ist.
Das ist fast der selbe Artikel, wie ich ihn gepostet hab.

Hier haben wir sogar einen Fall, mit Einreiseverbot belegt:
Debatte um Ruckkehr trotz Einreiseverbots

Das Problem ist wie gesagt, das rauskriegen, wenn er wieder drin ist.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Brennst du?
Wir haben keine inereuropäischen Grenzen (bezogen auf Waren- und Personenverkehr) mehr, deshalb heißt das Schengenraum!

Was passiert wohl, wenn es strenge Grenzkontrollen an allen früheren Grenzübergängen und an der grünen Grenze gibt?!
Schengen ist erledigt und wir sind wieder in den 80er und Anfang der 90er Jahre! Glaubt Jemand ernsthaft, die anderen europäischen Staaten und vor allen dingen Österreich würden darauf nicht reagieren?!
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass dazu ungefähr 100000 Bundesgrenzschutzpolizisten fehlen, um überhaupt flächendeckende Grenzkontrollen durchzuführen und nicht nur an 3 Grenzübergängen in Bayern!

Begreift eigentlich keiner die rechtlichen und praktischen Auswirkungen, warum wohl sind die EU Richtlinien so wie sie sind und sprechen nicht von Grenzabweisung, weil wir keine innereuropäischen (Schengenraum) Grenzen mehr haben, weder rechtlich (bezogen auf Waren und Personenverkehr) noch praktisch!

Aber fallt mal alle auf Horst Seehofers tolle Propaganda Show rein, die nichts weiter als rechtliche und vor allen dingen praktische heiße Luft ist!
Der CSU Generalsekretär hat sich gestern schon bei Maischberger gnadenlos blamiert, als man Ihn nach den Grenzkontrollen fragte und er von Schleierverhandlung an den Grenzen sprach, "leider" sind dann die bereits registrierten Asylbewerber auf deutschen Boden und somit wäre eine Abweisung, Rechtsbruch!


----------



## JePe (21. Juni 2018)

Mit einem Zitat aus dem Eroeffnungspost: Mann muss das langsam lesen, um es zu begreifen.

Haette der Kommentator bei der FAZ doch seinen eigenen Vorschlag beherzigt ...

Chronologisch und auch wenn es viele nicht hoeren wollen - Merkel hat die Grenzen nicht geoeffnet. Sie waren schlicht nie geschlossen. Schengen und so. Im September erhielt sie dann irgendwann einen Anruf von einer oesterreichischen Vorwahl, dass sich da eine humanitaere Katastrophe abzeichnen und man deshalb um Hilfe bitten wuerde. Kaum war die zugesagt, setzten sich auch in Ungarn wie von Geisterhand Busse und Zuege gen Deutschland in Bewegung. Tage spaeter uebrigens hat das boese Merkel Grenzkontrollen eingefuehrt. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Isoliert in Europa sollen wir nun sein, wegen diesem Alleingang. Zu Ende gesprochen wuerde das bedeuten, dass uns die anderen Laender die Fluechtlinge neiden wuerden. Wie jetzt, das ist Quatsch?

Ja, § 18 AsylG - der heilige Gral aller Merkel-muss-weg-Schreier - besagt, dass Auslaendern die Einreise zu verweigern sei, die aus einem sicheren Drittstaat kommen oder fuer die anderswo bereits ein Asylverfahren durchgefuehrt wird. Allerdings bricht Unionsrecht nationales Recht. Und in der sog. Dublin III-Verordnung ist eben ausbuchstabiert, wie die Rueckueberstellung abzulaufen hat. Davon, dass Ritter Horst sich mit seinen bajuwarischen Mannen an der Grenze dem reissenden Strom der Zuzuegler - der mittlerweile eher ein Baechlein ist - schlagbaumschwingend entgegenwirft, lese ich da aber nichts? Stattdessen lese ich beim wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestages, der sonst gerne mal unverstandenerweise als Kronzeuge fuer einen behaupteten Rechtsbruch herhalten muss, Dinge wie das hier:

_Ein Antragsteller kann nach der Dublin-III-Verordnung in den Mitgliedstaat ueberstellt werden, der fuer die Pruefung des Antrags auf internationalen Schutz zustaendig ist. Die Ueberstellung in Transitstaaten, allein aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Einreise in den Aufenthaltsstaat ueber diesen Staat gefuehrt hat, ist in der Dublin-III-Verordnung nicht vorgesehen._

Man kann nicht von der "Herrschaft des Unrechts" zetern und dann selbst geltendes Recht ausser Kraft setzen. Aber schon der Vogel Strauss wusste: In Bayern gehen die Uhren anders.

Nice to know: Dieser Punkt 63 des "Masterplans Integration", an dem sich die wenig christlichen Schwesterparteien gerade abarbeiten, sieht die Zurueckweisung erst vor, wenn die Latte der so nicht heissen duerfenden Obergrenze von 200.000 gerissen wurde. Erzaehlt man sich jedenfalls (nichts genaues weiss man nicht, weil der Masterplan nicht oeffentlich ist). Gegenwaertig ist aber gar nicht davon auszugehen, dass ueberhaupt so viele Menschen kommen. Das wirft dann die Frage auf: Worum geht´s hier eigentlich? Ach Ja. Wird ja bald gewaehlt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

> Wir haben keine inereuropäischen Grenzen mehr, deshalb heißt das Schengenraum!


Keine Innereuropäischen Grenzen hätten wir, wenn wir den letzten Krieg gewonnen hätten. Wir haben keine befestigten Grenzen mehr.


Guck in meinen Link, der Flüchtling wurde vom BAMF mit einem Einreiseverbot nach Frankreich ausgewiesen. Das ist möglich trotz Schengen, sonst hätten sie es ja nicht gemacht.

Außerdem die ganze Deutsche Grenze bewachen, was für ein Bullshit, natürlich werden dann einige Flüchtlinge Umwege nehmen, aber wie viele werden aus Dänemark hierher kommen?
Maximal ein Viertel der Deutschen Grenze muss besser bewacht werden.

@Jepe
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Grenzöffnung illegal war, also ist mir unklar warum du die Diskussion wieder darauf lenkst. 
Außerdem ist Grenzöffnung in diesem Fall einfach Umgangssprache für das aussetzen von Dublin etc
Musst du jetzt so auf auf dem Begriff rumreiten? Das ist Unsinn, konzentriere dich aufs Thema.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Ja in deinem Link steht genau das, was ich die ganze Zeit über ein geordnetes Rechtsverfahren (EU Richtlinie), zur Rückführung bereit registrierter Asylbewerber gesagt habe.
Da steht nichts von Grenzabweisung, sondern er wartet in Pforzheim, bis die Franzosen ihn nach einem "erneuten" Antrag wieder nehmen!

Geordnetes Rechtsverfahren!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Ja meine Fresse, wie schwer ist es denn zu lesen?  Hat man das in deiner Generation nicht gelernt?
Wenn sie ihn direkt an der Grenze bekommen hätten wäre das nicht notwendig gewesen. Ständige Grenzkontrollen sind nicht erlaubt, eine Schleierfahndung.

Zitat aus dem FAZ Link:


> Bei Asylbewerbern, die zuerst über Frankreich eingereist sind, kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass Frankreich Schengen-Staat ist und es keine ständigen Grenzkontrollen gibt. „Rechtlich ist es nicht möglich“, sagte ein Sprecher der Bundespolizei-Direktion in Stuttgart, „stationäre Kontrollen an den Grenzübergängen zu machen, weil sie nicht angeordnet sind. Wir machen aber in der 30 Kilometer Zone die Schleierfahndung und kontrollieren die grenzüberschreitenden Züge.“


Also wenn sie ihn dort bekommen hätten, hätte man ihn einfach zurück nach Frankreich schicken können. Das wurde verpasst und davon rede ich.



> Ein Sprecher der Bundespolizei bestätigte gegenüber FAZ.NET, dass *inzwischen* eine entsprechende Weisung bundesweit ergangen sei. Doch bundesweit ergangen heißt nicht bundesweit wirksam. „Es gibt die Anweisung da wo wir Grenzkontrollen haben, Drittstaatler und Migranten, die eine *Einreisesperre* haben, auch wenn sie „Asyl“ sagen, abzuweisen.“ Das bedeutet im konkreten Fall: Nur an der bayerisch-österreichischen Grenze – oder an knapp 800 der 3700 Kilometer langen deutschen Landesgrenze. *Zurückweisungen seien nur dort möglich.* Von weiteren Anordnungen für die übrigen Teile der Grenze weiß man bei der Bundespolizei nichts. Auch wenn sie in der Vergangenheit schon ergangen seien, etwa während des G-7-Gipfels 2017 in Hamburg.


Asylanten: Die Schwache an Seehofers Grenzanweisung


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Dieses Zitat aus dem  Artikel halte ich für sachlich und rechtlich falsch, weil davon wie bereits von mir erwähnt und von JePe nochmal angefügt in der Dublin III Verordnung nichts steht, sondern es auf ein geordnetes Rechtverfahren verweist!

https://www.bundestag.de/blob/410058/d2ec7b2033a18ce464b1f15658ac093c/pe-6-128-15-pdf-data.pdf

Bei schon verhängten Einreisesperren (und damit einem abgeschlossenen Verfahren) kann man rechtlich garantiert streiten, davor ist die Rechtslage aber eindeutig, EU Recht steht über deutschem Recht.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Ich bitte noch auf den Edit meines letzten Posts zu achten...



> Dieses Zitat aus dem Artikel halte ich für sachlich und rechtlich falsch


Du bist zum Glück niemand der das Rechtsverbindlich zu beurteilen hat, ich verlasse mich da lieber auf Journalisten und Juristen die im Thema stecken.
Und mir kann auch niemand sagen, dass ich mit unseriösen Quellen komme, von der Jungen Freiheit etc halte ich Abstand.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Ich habe dir in einem meiner Posts, zwei Professoren (Juristin und Politikwissenschaftler), Heribert Prantl (Jurist und Chefredakteur der Süddeutschen) und Ulrich Reitzle (ehemaliger Chefredakteur Focus) aus der Phoenix Runde angeboten, die ALLE 4 genau das bestätigen was ich sage und du hast das in Bausch und Bogen abgelehnt und wörtlich gesagt, dass ist dir Scheissegal was die sagen!

Aus dir soll einer schlau werden, aber anscheinend zählen nur dir genehme Juristen und Journalisten!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Don, Donni liefere mir eine schriftliche Quelle, du kannst von mir nicht erwarten, dass ich mir nur deswegen eine ganze Talkshow gebe.
Oder gibt es deine Expertenmeinungen nur in Videoform? Wäre traurig, du kannst ja selbst jetzt nicht richtig lesen.


> Aus dir soll einer schlau werden, aber anscheinend zählen nur dir genehme Juristen und Journalisten!


Ach dir nicht? 
Solange es kein höchstrichterliches Urteil gibt vertraue ich den Quellen denen ich traue und du den deinen. 
Vorab abzulehnen sind beide nicht oder willst du z.B. einen Mitherausgeber der FAZ als unseriös bezeichnen? Bestimmt nicht oder doch?
Also mach mir keinen Vorwurf aus dem was du selbst machst, deswegen machst du dich lächerlich.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Juni 2018)

Das was der Mitherausgeber der FAZ, Heute abgelassen hat, sind reine Fake News! Eher AfD Propaganda und das sage ich als FAZ Leser, und CDU Wähler seit 25 Jahren!

Alleine der erste Absatz strotzt geradezu vor lauter Lügen! Der zweite Absatz zum Brexit ist schon nahe an der Volksverhetzung bis Aluhut Theorie, weil der gute Mann dafür nicht den kleinsten Beweis oder empirische Daten hat.
Alle englischen Meinungsforschungsinstitute und empirischen Daten, belegten als ausschlaggebend die EU Freizügigkeit und deren Einwanderung nach GB, vor allen dingen Polen!

Wer diesen Meinungsartikel ernst nimmt, ist klar im Bereich der AfD angesiedelt, der Mann wandelt auf den gleichen Pfaden wie Roland Tichy, den nimmt auch keiner mehr richtig ernst!


----------



## JePe (21. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du bis zu einem "hoechstrichterlichen Urteil" bekennend nur "Deinen" Quellen vertraust, was macht es dann fuer einen Unterschied, ob eine Quelle, die zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommt, nun eine Videoaufzeichnung, ein Link oder ein Freskengemaelde ist?

Anyway, hier kannst Du nachlesen, was eine Professorin fuer oeffentliches und Voelkerrecht und "Global Constitutionalism" dazu zu sagen hat. Alternativ auch hier. Ist halt a bisserl trocken, weil paragraphenlastig. Dafuer ergibt es aber Sinn.

EDIT: 2ten Link gefixt.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2018)

Werde ich lesen, aber du hast 2 mal das selbe verlinkt.

Aber du warst trotzdem in der Lage das zu liefern, was Don nicht liefern konnte. 
Mal sehen was noch kommtr, vielleicht fällt uns nur ein Schlupfloch noch nicht auf.

Aber wie gehabt, wir sollten als EU gemeinsam verhindern, dass europäischer Boden betreten wird.


----------



## JePe (22. Juni 2018)

Link ist nun gefixt.

Und "Schlupfloecher" ... da laeuft es mir kalt den Ruecken runter. Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht darum zu behaupten, der Ist-Zustand waere optimal. Aber Hotte versucht gerade, die AfD rechts zu ueberholen, ohne inhaltlich Neues und / oder Sinnvolles anzubieten. "An der Grenze abweisen" ist eben gerade nicht dasselbe wie "geordnete Rueckueberstellung an das verfahrensdurchfuehrende Land" - weil das nicht zwingend das Land ist, mit dem wir eine gemeinsame Grenze haben. Es ist am Ende auch illusorisch (und perspektivisch brandgefaehrlich) sich auf die Position zurueckzuziehen, dass ein Fluechtling, der in Griechenland oder Italien erstmals Kontakt mit europaeischem Boden hat, alternativlos dort bleiben muesse. Diese Laender sind kleiner und aermer als (z. B.) Deutschland, dass jahr(zehnt)elang Politik zu Lasten dieser Laender betrieben hat. Wir koennen nicht die Fluechtlinge an die europaeischen Aussenstaaten exportieren, die Verteidigung an die USA und unseren Muell in Afrika abladen und erwarten, dass all das nicht irgendwann lawinenartig zu uns zurueckkommt. Wenn wir nicht lernen, ethisch, nachhaltig und fair zu agieren war 2015 nicht mal ein Vorgeschmack auf das, was noch kommen wird.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Also ich finde es nicht fair das Deutschland neben Griechenland und Italien die meisten Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat und andere Länder wie Ungarn und Polen ihre Grenzen dicht machen. Aber Geld von der EU kassieren (wovon Deutschland am meisten einzahlt).
Das kann nicht sein!  Diese Länder müßten auch dazu gezwungen werden mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.  Wenn es schon Solidarität geben soll dann aber auch in allen Bereichen.


----------



## taks (22. Juni 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es muss endlich sinnvoll Afrika, denn da werden die großen Teile der Flüchtlinge in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren herkommen, unter die Arme gegriffen werden.
> Bildung + Wirtschaftsförderung --> so wird ein Schuh draus.



Es würde reichen wenn man da unten nicht die ganze Zeit Konflikte anzetteln würde...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2018)

Die Grenzkontrolle in Bayern nützt nichts. Seehoofer sagt selbst, das nur an drei Übergängen überhaupt kontrolliert wird. Also nehmen die Flüchtlinge einfach einen anderen Übergang oder gleich die grüne Grenze. 

Die Grenze zu Polen und Tschechien wird in Sachsen und Brandenburg überhaupt nicht kontrolliert.

Schleierfahndung nützt in ländlichen Gebieten auch nichts, da einfach viel zu selten mal eine Streife zu sehen ist, das die mal einen Zufallstreffer machen könnte. Eben weil zu wenige Polizisten vorhanden und damit auch kaum Streifenfahren möglich sind. 
Dabei sind die Grenzgebiete im Erzgebirge, Bayrischen Wald sowie quasi komplett Brandenburg und Meckpom ländlich. Merkt man auch am schlechten Internet.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Merkt man auch am schlechten Internet.



Dazu musst du nicht mal in diese ländlichen Gebiete, selbst in der Innenstadt von Berlin ist das Internet teilweise genauso unterirdisch.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Link ist nun gefixt.
> 
> Und "Schlupfloecher" ... da laeuft es mir kalt den Ruecken runter. Wie gesagt, es geht mir nicht darum zu behaupten, der Ist-Zustand waere optimal. Aber Hotte versucht gerade, die AfD rechts zu ueberholen, ohne inhaltlich Neues und / oder Sinnvolles anzubieten. "


Ja Schlupflöcher, die bestehenden Regeln sind nicht auf die derzeitige Lage ausgelegt und es wurde scheinbar auch überhaupt nicht darauf geachtet wie dreist viele Flüchtlinge Lügen und Betrügen (gefälschte Pässe etc sind ein Massenphänomen).
Der innere Frieden der Bundesrepublik steht auf dem Spiel und Seehofer sieht das, Merkel nimmt das hin. Deutschland kann der EU nur helfen, wenn Deutschland handlungsfähig ist.
Kurzfristig: Deutschland zur Ruhe bringen
Mittelfristig: Europa schützen ->Grenztruppe
Langfristig: Afrika und den nahen Osten aufbauen
Also bei der Aufmachung der Quelle läuft es mir schon kalt den Rücken runter, aber inhaltlich 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu musst du nicht mal in diese ländlichen Gebiete, selbst in der Innenstadt von Berlin ist das Internet teilweise genauso unterirdisch.


Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Don-71 (22. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht fair das Deutschland neben Griechenland und Italien die meisten Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat und andere Länder wie Ungarn und Polen ihre Grenzen dicht machen. Aber Geld von der EU kassieren (wovon Deutschland am meisten einzahlt).
> Das kann nicht sein!  Diese Länder müßten auch dazu gezwungen werden mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.  Wenn es schon Solidarität geben soll dann aber auch in allen Bereichen.



Das wird sich auch mit der neuen Finanzplanung, ab 2019 wohl deutlich ändern, sowohl die Kommission als auch die Bundesregieung haben schon Andeutungen dahingehend gemacht.
Auch werden sicherlich Demokratie Defizite eine Rolle spielen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit Ungarn und Polen noch richtig knallen wird.


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht fair das Deutschland neben Griechenland und Italien die meisten Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat und andere Länder wie Ungarn und Polen ihre Grenzen dicht machen. Aber Geld von der EU kassieren (wovon Deutschland am meisten einzahlt).
> Das kann nicht sein!  Diese Länder müßten auch dazu gezwungen werden mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.  Wenn es schon Solidarität geben soll dann aber auch in allen Bereichen.



Hackt doch nicht immer nur auf den bösen Osteuropäern herum. Wir haben jetzt schon das 4. Jahr in Folge mehr Asylanträge durchgewunken als die gesamte restliche EU zusammen genommen. Das kann nicht nur an den Osteuropäern liegen und von der Sorte Zahlen gibt es noch mehr.


----------



## azzih (22. Juni 2018)

Ist ein gesamteuropäisches Problem und demnach bedarf es auch einer länderübergreifenden Lösung. Dass es dafür von der bayrischen Bauern-Provinzpartei kein Verständnis gibt, wundert mich nicht. Sind schon immer nur um sich selbst gekreist.

Klar kannst du wie die Osteuropäer die Grenzen dicht machen, dann sollen die aber auch im Gegenzug für die Kosten bezahlen, die sie verursachen weil sie ihre Probleme auf andere abwälzen. Italien, Griechenland und Balkan sind halt die Länder in denen Flüchtlinge zuerst ankommen. Was sollen diese Länder machen, die Boote einfach versenken oder was? Die Südländer kann man ja nicht einfach im Stich lassen und sagen "Pech ihr seid halt am Wasser, euer Problem".

Was es jetzt braucht ist: 
- Solidarität. Also ein gemeinsames Tragen der finanziellen Last durch Flüchtlinge
- bessere Schutz der Grenzen
- klare europäische Migrationsregeln. Also wer bekommt unter welchen Umständen wie lange Schutz und wer darf dauerhaft in europäische Länder einwandern. Wenn ich jeden Menschen unabhängig von seiner Qualifikation dauerhaft einwandern lasse ruiniere ich im Endeffekt meine Volkswirtschaft.
- zielführende Entwicklungspolitik: Kontrolle des Bevölkerungswachstums, wirtschaftliche Investitionen, aktive Friedenssicherung
- gemeinsame und vernetztes europäisches Militär und Polizei


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Schließe mich an, mit dem Hinweis, dass der gesamtgesellschaftliche Frieden gewahrt werden muss,


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hackt doch nicht immer nur auf den bösen Osteuropäern herum. Wir haben jetzt schon das 4. Jahr in Folge mehr Asylanträge durchgewunken als die gesamte restliche EU zusammen genommen. Das kann nicht nur an den Osteuropäern liegen und von der Sorte Zahlen gibt es noch mehr.


Ja weil hier auch mehr Anträge kommen. Deutschland ist ja auch das "Schlaraffenland". Spricht sich in der Welt so rum.


----------



## Rolk (22. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja weil hier auch mehr Anträge kommen. Deutschland ist ja auch das "Schlaraffenland". Spricht sich in der Welt so rum.



Joah, aus dem Gedächntnis waren es letztes Jahr so 6-7 mal so viele wie im nächst stärksten frequentierten Land. Also im Prinzip gibt es bereits eine europäische Lösung. Die sieht halt so aus das keinem der nach Deutschland will Steine in den Weg gelegt werden und das restliche Europa hat halbwegs seine Ruhe.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

So dürft ihr das nicht sehen, rechnet eher Flüchtling pro Einwohner/Wirtschaftsleistung etc


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Asylstreit: Angela Merkel muss weiter zittern 



> Der ehemalige Nato-General Egon Ramms kann auch sich einen Einsatz der EU-Grenzschutzagentur Frontex auf libyschem Festland vorstellen, womöglich sogar mit einer Beteiligung deutscher Soldaten. "Wenn es ein Mandat des Bundestages für einen solchen Einsatz gäbe, könnte man darüber nachdenken, dass die Bundeswehr die äußere Sicherheit für solche Frontex-Missionen sowie für die Flüchtlingslager in Nordafrika übernimmt"



Das wäre doch mal ein Ansatz. Wenn man das gesamteuropäisch angeht, könnte man endlich mal die illegale Einwanderung eindämmen.


----------



## azzih (25. Juni 2018)

Ist aber im Prinzip auch nur ne teilweise Problemverlagerung. Was machst du dann mit den Leuten in diesen Lagern? Du kannst da ja nicht dauerhaft Gulag ähnliche Lager unterhalten. Im Prinzip bräuchte man da ein immensen logistischen Aufwand um die Leute die nicht aus Bürgerkriegsländern kommen, und damit keinen Asylanspruch haben, dauerhaft in ihre Heimat zurückzuführen. 

Ausserdem müsste das ganze menschenrechtskonform ablaufen und dann müsste die EU diese Lager wohl selbst betreiben da Länder wie Lybien ja permanent gegen eben diese Menschenrechte verstoßen und Leute mit schwarzer Hautfarbe systematisch misshandeln. Alles nicht so einfach


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Natürlich ist es nur Problemverlagerung, weil die Ursache des Problems die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in den afrikanischen Ländern ist. Und dieses Problem können wir in Europa nicht lösen, dass müssen die afrikanischen Länder selbst lösen (z.B. durch eine Ein-Kind Politik, wie es China früher getan hat).

Wir können uns nur vor den Folgen dieses Problems schützen.


----------



## azzih (25. Juni 2018)

So einfach isses halt auch net. Probleme in Afrika reichen von Auswirkungen des Klimawandels, Misswirtschaft, Diktaturen und Konflikten bis hin zur protektionistischen Handelspolitik des Westens die nie ein ehrliches Interesse hatten faire Handelspolitik mit Afrika zu betreiben und lieber Milliarden an teils sinnloser Entwicklungshilfe  dorthin pumpen.
Bevölkerungswachstum ist natürlich auch ein riesiges Problem, was sich allerdings automatisch lösen würde wenn dort der Lebensstandart steigt. Denn eines hat die  Statistik immer gezeigt: Hoher Lebensstandart --> weniger Kinder.

Natürlich verstehe ich den einzelnen Afrikaner der an den Problemen nicht Schuld ist und wenig ändern kann und halt das Pech hat in dieser suboptimalen Lage leben zu müssen. Allerdings ist ungehinderte Massenzuwanderung nach Europa keine Lösung. Man muss gezielt und fair in Afrika investieren und dort ausbilden. Wegen mir auch gerne mit Studien- und Austauschprogrammen. Aber Zuwanderung ohne Kriterien wird immer fehlschlagen.


----------



## Andrej (27. Juni 2018)

Ah, wo ist das Problem? Sind doch nur 70 Millionen die die EU/Deutschland aufnehmen muss. Vielleich ist unter den Leuten auch ein Özil oder so dabei.

Man muss in Afrika Verhütungsmittel Palettenweise abwerfen oder eine Massenvasektomie durchführen.


----------



## -Atlanter- (27. Juni 2018)

Es gibt sicherlich Optimierungsbedarf in Sachen Asylrecht und Sicherung der EU-Außengrenzen, aber was ich ich nicht einsehe ist,
- dass die CSU das jetzt sofort haben muss. Die Flüchtlinge sind momentan kein akutes Problem. Flüchtlingsunterkünfte stehen jetzt mehr als ausreichend zur Verfügung und an der bayrischen Grenze kommen zurzeit kaum Flüchtlinge an. Meiner Meinung nach scheint sich die CSU nur für den Wahlkampf zu profilieren.
- dass die CSU scheinbar den 1. Schritt dahin macht das Schengenabkommen zu zerstören. Es scheint mir als wollen AFD und CSU wohl langfristig auf gesicherte Grenzen innerhalb der EU hinaus, so wie USA und Mexiko (nur ohne Mauer). Ich finde jedoch, dass es nicht Wert ist, dass was uns die EU gebracht hat zu opfern nur um Zuwanderung zu zügeln. 

Eine sofortige Zurückweisung bringt doch sowieso nichts, da ja über 90% der deutschen Grenze nicht kontrolliert werden.


----------



## micha34 (27. Juni 2018)

Wir brauchen überhaupt keine nationalen Grenzen um der Lage Herr zu werden.
Illegaler Grenzübertritt /Einreise ist immer noch eine Straftat und aus dieser können keine Ansprüche des Schädigers abgeleitet werden.
Nach Straftätern kann im gesamten Bundesgebiet gefahndet werden.Dazu reichen die üblichen Polizeikontrollen aus.Sozialleistungen sind natürlich hinfällig.Wenn Straftäter bei Behörden vorsprechen,gibt es die Meldung zur Polizei.

Ankerzentren haben wir mit den deutschen Inseln auch,zu deren Nutzung gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.man könnte diese Personen bis zur Hoheitsgrenze der Herkunftsländer bringen,zweckmäßigerweise auf dem Seeweg.Den Weg bis zum Festland kennen die ja.China baut ja mittlerweile entsprechende Wegwerfboote die man zur Verfügung für den Restweg stellen kann.

Wo ein Wille ist,gilt: "geht nicht,gibts nicht".

Zur Luftpumpe Seehofer noch ein Wort.Der gute Herr ist schon umgefallen als er der 14tägigen Frist zugestimmt hat.
Unglaubwürdig ist er durch seine vorangegangenen Einlassungen zur Einwanderung im allgemeinen,weit vor dieser aktuellen Bayernwahl.
Wenn man wollte,wäre der Spuk schneller vorbei als er begonnen hat.
Man will nicht und versteckt sich hinter dubiosen Regelungen und deren biegsame Auslegung.
Andererseits hoffen wieder die meisten auf eine zufriedenstellende Regelung des Staat.Sehr Naiv den Bock zum Gärtner zu machen.

Verantwortung übernehmen und Eigeninitiative entwickeln wäre eine Möglichkeit.Gilt auch für den Selbstschutz.


----------



## JePe (28. Juni 2018)

Andrej schrieb:


> Man muss in Afrika Verhütungsmittel Palettenweise abwerfen oder eine Massenvasektomie durchführen.



Nicht so zimperlich. Euthanasie! Gut, ein paar Schwarze brauchen wir natuerlich. Irgendwer muss ja unsere subventionierten Agrarprodukte kaufen, den ganzen Elektroschrott von den Schiffen abladen, Baumwolle pfluecken und unsere Medikamente testen. Aber es waere halt schoen, wenn es nicht zu viele sind. Und sie nicht zu alt werden. Und auf wirklich gar keinen Fall sollten sie schwimmen oder ueber Zaeune klettern koennen!


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2018)

Zum Glück konnten wir das Testen der Abgase rechtzeitig an Affen outsourcen.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Juni 2018)

Warum ändert man nicht hartz4 oder man  schaft es ab und ersetz durch was besserem?


----------



## RtZk (28. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Asylstreit: Angela Merkel muss weiter zittern
> 
> 
> 
> Das wäre doch mal ein Ansatz. Wenn man das gesamteuropäisch angeht, könnte man endlich mal die illegale Einwanderung eindämmen.



Die Bundeswehr gehört nach Deutschland und hat nichts in Afrika zu suchen. Die Bundeswehr sollte längst wieder eine Verteidigungsarmee sein und dementsprechend ausgestattet werden.
 Man sollte schlicht und ergreifend die Einwanderungspolitik Australiens kopieren. Flüchtlinge sind das sowieso nicht mehr nach dem sie das erste sichere Land erreicht haben und diese sind lange vor Deutschland.
Bedauerlicherweise kennt in unserer Politik keiner den Spruch: "Wer halb Kalkutta aufnimmt hilft nicht etwa Kalkutta, sondern wird selbst zu Kalkutta!".
In spätestens 50 Jahren wird man die EU Grenzen sowieso mit Gewalt sperren müssen, besser sollte man jetzt schon restriktivere Handlungen durchführen um den Menschen zu zeigen, dass sie in ihrem Land bleiben sollen und es aufbauen sollen, so wie es alle anderen Industrienationen der Erde auch taten.


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> In spätestens 50 Jahren wird man die EU Grenzen sowieso mit Gewalt sperren müssen, besser sollte man jetzt schon restriktivere Handlungen durchführen um den Menschen zu zeigen, dass sie in ihrem Land bleiben sollen und es aufbauen sollen, so wie es alle anderen Industrienationen der Erde auch taten.


Anstatt sie auszubeuten sollte man lieber beim Aufbau mithelfen. Langfristig ist das besser!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

Andrej schrieb:


> Man muss in Afrika Verhütungsmittel Palettenweise abwerfen oder eine Massenvasektomie durchführen.


Es würde auch reichen, den Papst zu bekehren. Bzw. sämtliche Flüchtlinge aus Afrika unter Kirchenasyl zu stellen  und mit den hunderten Milliarden, die dich Kirchen in Deutschland angehäuft haben, zu bezahlen. Ich denke, dann wird der Papst ganz schnell eine Eingebung bekommen. ...

Und die Idee mit den Zwangskastrationen vergessen wir bitte ganz schnell wieder. Danke


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die Idee mit den Zwangskastrationen vergessen wir bitte ganz schnell wieder. Danke


Also das Zwang ja, den Rest nein. Gegen eine Prämie wäre es eine Möglichkeit. 

Ist aber nicht meine Idee:
Indien - "Niemand hat so viele Frauen sterilisiert wie ich" (Archiv)


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr gehört nach Deutschland und hat nichts in Afrika zu suchen. Die Bundeswehr sollte längst wieder eine Verteidigungsarmee sein und dementsprechend ausgestattet werden.
> Man sollte schlicht und ergreifend die Einwanderungspolitik Australiens kopieren. Flüchtlinge sind das sowieso nicht mehr nach dem sie das erste sichere Land erreicht haben und diese sind lange vor Deutschland.
> Bedauerlicherweise kennt in unserer Politik keiner den Spruch: "Wer halb Kalkutta aufnimmt hilft nicht etwa Kalkutta, sondern wird selbst zu Kalkutta!".
> In spätestens 50 Jahren wird man die EU Grenzen sowieso mit Gewalt sperren müssen, besser sollte man jetzt schon restriktivere Handlungen durchführen um den Menschen zu zeigen, dass sie in ihrem Land bleiben sollen und es aufbauen sollen, so wie es alle anderen Industrienationen der Erde auch taten.



Alles richtig. Allerdings kann die Bundeswehr eine Hilfe dabei sein, die Einwanderungspolitik Australiens zu kopieren. 

Dann wäre ich absolut für so ein Mandat.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also das Zwang ja, den Rest nein. Gegen eine Prämie wäre es eine Möglichkeit.



Das ist auch eine sehr gute Idee. Auf freiwilliger Basis und als Anreinz eine Prämie. Das wäre mal finanzielle Hilfe für Afrika, die auch ein Problem angeht.

_____________________________________

Und es gibt auch tolle Nachrichten aus Malta:

Rettungsschiff in Malta: Polizei verhort deutschen Kapitan der „Lifeline“

Im Moment läuft es einfach nur super 

Wenn jetzt noch die EU auf mehr Abschottung setzt, wäre es perfekt.


----------



## remember5 (28. Juni 2018)

Kommnunistin Merkel hat defintiv fertig. Mal sehen gegen was für ein Fakepolitiker und Maskengesicht sie ausgewechselt wird. Der Schaden für die deutschen Bürger ist jedenfalls angerichtet und der Prozess wird ihr bestimmt nicht gemacht. Die wird sich irgendwo, vieleicht in Agentinien, oder sonst irgendwo, ein schönes Leben machen. Weiter auf Kosten der deutschen Bürger.

Von der Leyen ist denke ich mal ne Kandidatin. Jens Spahn war ebenfalls bei Bilderberg 2017 dabei in Deutschland. Könnte ebenfalls eingewechselt werden für die müde ausgelutschte Merkel.

Hier die aktuellen Bilderberg Teilnehmer aus Italien.
Die kommentierte & sortierte Teilnehmerliste von Bilderberg 2018 – Recentr

Bilderberger aus Deutschland:
Leyen, Ursula von der (DEU), Federal Minster of Defence
Enders, Thomas (DEU), CEO, Airbus SE
Döpfner, Mathias (DEU), Chairman and CEO, Axel Springer SE
Köcher, Renate (DEU), Managing Director, Allensbach Institute for Public Opinion Research
Achleitner, Paul M. (DEU), Chairman Supervisory Board, Deutsche Bank AG; Treasurer, Foundation Bilderberg Meetings

ps. Persönlich halte ich den "Asylstreit" der insbesondere Altparteien für 1000000% FAKE.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2018)

Bilderberger, Recentr, ... Jetzt geht der Kokolores wieder los. 




remember5 schrieb:


> ps. Persönlich halte ich den "Asylstreit" der insbesondere Altparteien für 1000000% FAKE.


Und ich halte dich für einen weiteren Multiaccount von quad4/turkmannZZZ/Empath/...


----------



## Don-71 (28. Juni 2018)

Was für ein Post, Merkel und Kommunistin und weswegen soll ihr gleich der Prozess gemacht werden?
Schreibe doch mal eine Anspruchsgrundlage oder einen Tatbestand, ich wette dafür reichts es dann nicht mehr, da versagt schon die AfD bis zur Lachnummer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Horst Seehofer will *Rechtsbruch* an den deutschen Grenzen durchsetzen, nichts anderes!
> Deutschland hat sich im Rahmen der EU verpflichtet (Dublin III), die * EU Richtlinien zur Rückführung bereits registrierter Asylbewerber anzuwenden*, dieses ist ein geordneter Rechtsprozess!
> 
> Jeder Bundesbeamte der Seehofers Anweisung ausüben würde, begeht Rechtsbruch!
> ...



Nein, das ist absoluter Dummfug! Wenn Seehofer Asylanten an der Deutschen Grenze abweist, ist das absolut durch das Grundgesetz abgedeckt. Im Übrigen hat Merkel das Dublin-Abkommen schon im Herbst 2015 gebrochen. Von daher scheiß auf EU-Recht! Kein Mensch hat das Recht einfach so in die EU oder nach Deutschland einzureisen, es sei denn er ist schon EU-Bürger oder hat Asyl zugesprochen bekommen. Und das muss erst beantragt werden. Nach EU-Recht in dem Land, in dem man zuerst die EU betritt. De facto dürften also Italien, Griechenland und Spanien die ganzen Asylanten gar nicht weiterreisen lassen. 
Merkels verkorkste Asylpolitik war von Anfang an falsch und hat nur dazu geführt, dass immer noch mehr Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge kommen. Darunter zu leiden hat nicht nur Deutschland, sondern eben auch und vor allem Italien, Griechenland und Spanien. Nur gut, dass jetzt wenigstens in Italien eine vernünftige Regierung sitzt und die Häfen dicht macht. Ungarn stellt Schlepper gar unter Strafe, auch super.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Bildung + Wirtschaftsförderung --> so wird ein Schuh draus.



Das größte Problem in Afrika ist die Überbevölkerung. Das muss man angehen. Durchschnittlich 5 Kinder pro Frau und das selbst in Dürregebieten wo Hungersnöte herrschen. Das ist Wahnsinn! Selbst Tiere wissen es besser.


----------



## RtZk (30. Juni 2018)

Geldtransfers: Migranten uberweisen Milliarden nach Hause - WELT 
Und da wundern sich manche noch warum man Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sagt....
Da braucht man sich wirklich nicht wundern, wenn eine striktere Einwanderungspolitik gefordert wird.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

Was ist daran nun schlimm oder verwunderlich?
Unsere eingewanderten türkischen "Gastarbeiter" dürften das  Inflationsbereinigt um ein vielfaches übertroffen haben!

Genauso verhält es sich mit europäischen "Migranten" durch die Freizügigkeit, oder glaubst du ernsthaft Polen, Bulgaren, Rumänen oder auch Griechen bringen kein Geld zurück nach Hause?


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2018)

Wenn das Geld hier erarbeitet wurde sind solche Überweisungen das normalste der Welt und sollte keinen stören. Wenn das Geld aber aus unserer Sozialen Hängematte stammt will ich mich dazu lieber nicht äussern...


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2018)

Das geht doch gar nicht, kann man doch ausrechnen!

Ein Asylbewerber bekommt nach meinem Wissen etwas über 200€ Bargeld im Monat, wir haben etwa 1,2 Millionen seit 2015 aufgenommen. Wenn wir mal großzügig 100€ veranschlagen, um es nach Hause zu schicken.

1,2 Mill X 100 x 12 = 1, 45 Milliarden, klafft eine erhebliche Lücke zu 18 Milliaren..... (ich gehe davon aus, dass die Zahlen in dem Artikel per anno sind)


----------



## RtZk (30. Juni 2018)

Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche sozial Leistungen, die wohl tatsächlich nur einen kleinen Teil dieser Summe aus machen, sondern um den Kapitalabfluss aus Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche sozial Leistungen, die wohl tatsächlich nur einen kleinen Teil dieser Summe aus machen, sondern um den Kapitalabfluss aus Deutschland.



Ja und, find ich auch nicht toll, aber wenn die Leute für das Geld arbeiten sehe ich da faktisch keine Probleme.  Also eigentlich wie @Rolk


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn das Geld hier erarbeitet wurde sind solche Überweisungen das normalste der Welt und sollte keinen stören. Wenn das Geld aber aus unserer Sozialen Hängematte stammt will ich mich dazu lieber nicht äussern...



So viel gibt die Soziale Hängematte wohl kaum her um da noch große Mengen irgendwo hinzuschicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nachdem Seehofer Merkel noch Zeit gegeben hat ist das Problem noch immer nicht beigelegt.
> Was denkt ihr? Geht es nur um die Bayernwahl?
> Setzt Seehofer nur geltendes Recht durch oder schadet er Europa?



"oder"? Wie wärs mit "weder noch"? Seehofer klopft Sprüche, hat aber keinen Plan, wie man seine Forderungen überhaupt umsetzen sollte. Muss er auch nicht, denn bald ist Sommerpause und kurz danach ist die Wahl in Bayern gelaufen. Bis dahin reichen Sprüche.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also weiterleiten ist nicht erlaubt und wenn er einmal drin ist hat man in Deutschland nur 3 Monate Zeit in wieder zurück zu bringen, wenn man denn weiß woher er kommt.
> Weiterhin hat ja jeder Staat das Recht jemanden einreisen zu lassen, auch wenn ein anderer Zuständig ist, aber ich hab nichts gefunden was besagt, dass man jemanden nicht abweisen darf bevor er deutschen Boden betreten hat.



Das Problem ist nicht "ausweisen", das Problem ist "an der Grenze". Deutschland (und der Rest Europas auch) ist ein Rechtsstaat. Das heißt jeder Fall muss geprüft und eine Klagemöglichkeit gewährt werden. Das kriegst du am Schlagbaum nicht hin. Desweiteren musst du den/diejenige bei einer Dublin-Abschiebung an die entsprechenden Behörden des zuständigen Staates übergeben, nicht ihn einfach vor deine Grenze stellen. D.h. es muss ein Übernahmegesuchen gestellt werden, der andere Staat muss/darf seinerseits prüfen, ob das berechtigt ist, und dann muss ein Übergabe vereinbart und ein Transport organisiert werden - und zwar ggf. deutlich weiter als nur über die Grenze, denn ein aus Östereich einreisender, in Griechenland registrierter Flüchtling muss eben rein rechtlich nicht auf die andere Seite der Deutsch-Österreichischen Grenze, sondern zurück nach Griechenland.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch werden sicherlich Demokratie Defizite eine Rolle spielen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es mit Ungarn und Polen noch richtig knallen wird.



Abwarten. Es gibt seit langem jede Menge Anlässe, den Visegrad-Staaten eins auf die Nuss zu geben. Aber zum einen machen sie einen gewissen Teil der EU aus und haben durchaus Mitspracherecht, zum anderen hat Merkel bislang jedes einzelne Mal ihr diplomatisches Zwangspotential auf EU-Ebene genutzt, um die deutsche Wirtschaft zu fördern. Solange Polen und Ungarn die Finger von Deutscher Bank, BMW und ThyssenKrupp lassen, wird da eher nichts krachen.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum ändert man nicht hartz4 oder man  schaft es ab und ersetz durch was besserem?



Weil jeder eine andere, oftmals gegenteilige Meinung hat, was "besser" wäre?




RtZk schrieb:


> Man sollte schlicht und ergreifend die Einwanderungspolitik Australiens kopieren.



Geht nicht. Die ganzen Polemiker in den Foren fordern zwingend Glasfaserausbau bis in den letzten Kuhstall, deswegen sind alle Bagger auf Jahre hinaus ausgebucht...




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Nein, das ist absoluter Dummfug! Wenn Seehofer Asylanten an der Deutschen Grenze abweist, ist das absolut durch das Grundgesetz abgedeckt. Im Übrigen hat Merkel das Dublin-Abkommen schon im Herbst 2015 gebrochen. Von daher scheiß auf EU-Recht! Kein Mensch hat das Recht einfach so in die EU oder nach Deutschland einzureisen, es sei denn er ist schon EU-Bürger oder hat Asyl zugesprochen bekommen.



Laut Genfer Konvention (nebst aufbauenden Rechtswerken wie Menschenrechte, Verfassung, etc) hat er ein Recht auf straffreien Grenzübertritt und die Prüfung seines Asylantrages. Also wenn dann schreib gleich "scheiß auf alle Rechte, meine Vorstellung von Deutschland über alles!".



> Das größte Problem in Afrika ist die Überbevölkerung. Das muss man angehen. Durchschnittlich 5 Kinder pro Frau und das selbst in Dürregebieten wo Hungersnöte herrschen. Das ist Wahnsinn! Selbst Tiere wissen es besser.



Deutschland: 231 Personen/km²
Italien: 201 Personen/km²
Nigeria: 200 Personen/km²
Frankreich: 103 Personen/km²
Griechenland: 83 Personen/km²
Eritrea: 52 Personen/km²
dem.Rep. Konge: 34 Personen/km²
Südsudan: 19 Personen/km²
Sudan: 19 Personen/km²
Somalia: 19 Personen/km²
Rep. Kongo: 15 Personen/km²
Zentralafrika: 9 Personen/km²

Also ich bin sicherlich der letzte, der die globale Überbevölkerung abstreiten würde. Und ja, sie verschärft jede Menge Probleme unserer Zeit. Aber sie ist nicht der primäre Auslöser für Fluchten aus Afrika und erst recht nicht in die EU mit ihrer viermal so hohen Bevölkerungsdichte. Der einzige Staat, der in dieser Hinsicht ein echtes Problem hat, ist Ruanda (480/km²), aber da drängeln sich auch jede Menge Flüchtlinge aus dem Kongo (halb so groß wie die EU) auf einer Fläche kaum größer als Meck-Pomm.

(Nicht desto trotz wäre ich sehr dafür, statt Familien in Deutschland Familienplanung in Afrika zu fördern. 10 Personen/km² scheinen ein vernünftiges Ziel zu sein, wenn man noch ein Bißchen Wildniss übrig lassen und von der restlichen Fläche gut leben möchte.)


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

Überbevölkerung mit der Fläche verrechnen, du bist geil.
Erträge der Landwirtschaft, Wirtschaft um Nahrungsmittel zu kaufen etc. Aber Fläche?
Dein Ernst?
Das ist Bullshit, das ist kein Indikator für Überbevölkerung.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deutschland: 231 Personen/km²
> Italien: 201 Personen/km²
> Nigeria: 200 Personen/km²
> Frankreich: 103 Personen/km²
> ...


Ja das stimmt wohl...

Europa hat ca 740 Mio Einwohner. Afrika 1,2 Milliarden. Afrika hat aber auch viel mehr Fläche (3 mal soviel). Dann kann man nicht direkt von ein Überbevölkerungsproblem sprechen.
Die Einwohnerdichte in Europa ist höher.

In China und Indien da ist krasse Überbevölkerung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Überbevölkerung mit der Fläche verrechnen, du bist geil.
> Erträge der Landwirtschaft, Wirtschaft um Nahrungsmittel zu kaufen etc. Aber Fläche?
> Dein Ernst?
> Das ist Bullshit, das ist kein Indikator für Überbevölkerung.



Genaugenommen ist Fläche DER Indikator für Überbevölkerung. Ganz im Gegensatz zu zum Beispiel "Wirtschaft" oder glaubst du ernsthaft, Liechtenstein könnte die eigene Bevölkerung am Leben erhalten? Korrekterweise muss man die Fläche noch mit der Bodengüte und den lagernden Rohstoffen verrechnen, aber da Europa dank jahrhundertelangem intensivem Raubbau an der Natur bei beiden Punkten so ziemlich die Bodenlinie außerhalb von Wüstengebieten ist (und Wüstenstaaten fehlen aus gutem Grund in meiner Auflistung), habe ich mir diese weiter Zuspitzung gespart.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber man muß auch die Fläche der Länder berücksichtigen und die Verteilung. In großen afrikanischen Ländern sind die Einwohner auf mehr Fläche verteilt. Und in Deutschland beeinflussen Ballungsgebiete die gesamten Werte.



Viele afrikanische Staaten machen rasante Fortschritte bei der Verstätterung. Verglichen mit dem von Kleinstädten übersähtem Deutschland könnten einige in Sachen Metropolen/Ballungsregionen sogar schon vorne liegen (weiß ich nicht). So oder so macht das aber keine Aussage über die Überbevölkerung eines Staates. Wenn das Problem die Verteilung der Einwohner innerhalb des Landes wäre, dann wären Migrationsbewegungen innerhalb des Staates die Antwort (gibt es ja auch, siehe Anfang), aber nicht eine "Flucht vor Überbevölkerung" auf einen anderen Kontinent. Dafür sind ganz andere Parameter relevant. Parameter, die keine unveränderbare Eigenschaft des Landes sind und an denen nicht selten Europa einen Anteil hat.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viele afrikanische Staaten machen rasante Fortschritte bei der Verstätterung. Verglichen mit dem von Kleinstädten übersähtem Deutschland könnten einige in Sachen Metropolen/Ballungsregionen sogar schon vorne liegen (weiß ich nicht). So oder so macht das aber keine Aussage über die Überbevölkerung eines Staates. Wenn das Problem die Verteilung der Einwohner innerhalb des Landes wäre, dann wären Migrationsbewegungen innerhalb des Staates die Antwort (gibt es ja auch, siehe Anfang), aber nicht eine "Flucht vor Überbevölkerung" auf einen anderen Kontinent. Dafür sind ganz andere Parameter relevant. Parameter, die keine unveränderbare Eigenschaft des Landes sind und an denen nicht selten Europa einen Anteil hat.


Ich hatte meinen Beitrag nochmal überarbeitet und das Ganze relativiert!

Sorry, aber bin jemand der seine Aussagen häufig nochmals überprüft. Manchmal nur nicht bis zum abschicken.
Sollte ich mir mal angewöhnen...


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen ist Fläche DER Indikator für Überbevölkerung. Ganz im Gegensatz zu zum Beispiel "Wirtschaft" oder glaubst du ernsthaft, Liechtenstein könnte die eigene Bevölkerung am Leben erhalten? Korrekterweise muss man die Fläche noch mit der Bodengüte und den lagernden Rohstoffen verrechnen, aber da Europa dank jahrhundertelangem intensivem Raubbau an der Natur bei beiden Punkten so ziemlich die Bodenlinie außerhalb von Wüstengebieten ist (und Wüstenstaaten fehlen aus gutem Grund in meiner Auflistung), habe ich mir diese weiter Zuspitzung gespart.


Genau deswegen hungern die Leute in Lichtenstein oh wait.
Nein Lichtenstein hat schlicht das Geld Lebensmittel zu kaufen. In Afrika hungern die Leute oft genug.

Es widerspricht jeder modernen Wirtschaftstheorie, dass ein Staat alles alleine erzeugen muss.


----------



## RtZk (30. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wohl...
> 
> Europa hat ca 740 Mio Einwohner. Afrika 1,2 Milliarden. Afrika hat aber auch viel mehr Fläche (3 mal soviel). Dann kann man nicht direkt von ein Überbevölkerungsproblem sprechen.
> Die Einwohnerdichte in Europa ist höher.
> ...



Das meinst du nicht ernst oder? Ein großer Teil Afrikas ist unbewohnbar. Noch dazu bekommen sie in landwirtschaftlicher Sicht nichts auf die Reihe. Sie haben keine Industrie und auch sonst läuft wirtschaftlich gar nichts, sie bekommen es zum Teil noch nicht einmal hin ihre eigenen Ressourcen abzubauen. 
Afrika ist bereits stark überbevölkert (gemessen an den wichtigen Indikatoren, Fläche ist keiner!) und da sie ja meinen sich mit rasender Geschwindigkeit vermehren zu müssen, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal diese Anzahl an Personen versorgen können, fällt einem zu solch hohlen Aussagen echt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Afrika ist bereits stark überbevölkert (gemessen an den wichtigen Indikatoren, Fläche ist keiner!) und da sie ja meinen sich mit rasender Geschwindigkeit vermehren zu müssen, obwohl sie noch nicht einmal diese Anzahl an Personen versorgen können, fällt einem zu solch hohlen Aussagen echt nichts mehr ein.


Naja, wenn du hier beleidigend wirst diskutiere ich mit dir nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2018)

Afrika hat viel Wüste.
Dazu Regenwald.
Ich möchte nicht, dass der gesamte Regenwald abgeholzt wird, damit man irgendwas anbauen kann.
Dann das Großwild, das in Afrika beheimatet ist. Der Lebensraum wird immer kleiner für die Großkatzen. Dazu die Jagd nach Elfenbein.
All das gibt es in Europa nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Kommt hier mal ein Bär vorbei, wird er gleich abgeknallt.
Wölfe will man hier auch nicht haben.
Europa muss sich endlich mal eingestehen, dass ihre Wirtschaftspolitik einer der Gründe ist, wieso die Menschen von Afrika nach Europa kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Beitrag nochmal überarbeitet und das Ganze relativiert!
> 
> Sorry, aber bin jemand der seine Aussagen häufig nochmals überprüft. Manchmal nur nicht bis zum abschicken.
> Sollte ich mir mal angewöhnen...



Ich editier auch häufiger nach, schreib die langen Romane aber gern zu Zeiten, wo kein anderer posted.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Genau deswegen hungern die Leute in Lichtenstein oh wait.
> Nein Lichtenstein hat schlicht das Geld Lebensmittel zu kaufen. In Afrika hungern die Leute oft genug.
> 
> Es widerspricht jeder modernen Wirtschaftstheorie, dass ein Staat alles alleine erzeugen muss.



Na ein Glück, dass moderne Wirtschaftstheorien so gut geeignet sind, das Verhalten von Leuten, die Entwicklung von Ökosystemen, den Klimawandel und politische Dynamiken zu erklären.
Oh, wait...


Wie sieht denn die wirtschaftstheoretische Lösung für ertrinkende Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer aus?


----------



## RtZk (1. Juli 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die wirtschaftstheoretische Lösung für ertrinkende Flüchtlinge im Mittelmeer aus?



Hm lass mich überlegen, vielleicht einfach nicht mit einem Schlauchboot rüberfahren?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Wenn ruyven sagt, dass ein Staat alles alleine erzeugen muss, dann ist das die Forderung nach Protektinismus.

Und Afrika war lange genug alleine um sich zu entwickeln, aber da hat sich bis zur Kolonialzeit nichts getan (ausgenommen Nordafrika). Aber im großen und ganzen stimmt das schon.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juli 2018)

Um auf das eigentliche Thema zuück zu kommen, der Abgesang auf Frau Merkel war wohl ein bischen früh!
Die CSU wird heute am Sonntag, sich mit den Ergebnissen des EU Gipfels einverstanden erklären, und Dobrindt (der letzte Idiot, AHDS in Reinvormat)), darf noch ein bischen Stänkern und dann geht erstmal wieder alles seinen normalen Gang!

Das senile Arschloch von de AfD meinte ja gestern, dass Frau Merkel und ihre Regierung, auf Honeckers Spuren im November 1989 wandeln, da kann man gut seinen Geisteszustand ablesen, es wird Zeit das er abtritt, die lächerliche Figur.
Die Reihe dahinter hat außer Nazi Attiüden auch nichts zu bieten, mal sehen was unsere Alice im Wunderland noch von sich gibt!


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juli 2018)

Deswegen schrieb ich immer: beschränkt euch nicht einzig allein Thema Asyl und Flüchtlinge:p

Hätten die mal deren Partei Programm durchgelesen :p

Osterreich: Zehntausende demonstrieren gegen Zwolf-Stunden-Tage - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn ich das schon lese:

Unter dem Druck der Opposition hatte die Regierung daraufhin ihren ursprünglichen Gesetzentwurf abgeschwächt und die Freiwilligkeit zur Voraussetzung für eine Anhebung der Stundenzahl gemacht


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2018)

Am besten 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten und gar nicht mehr schlafen.


----------



## Taonris (1. Juli 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich immer: beschränkt euch nicht einzig allein Thema Asyl und Flüchtlinge:p
> 
> Hätten die mal deren Partei Programm durchgelesen :p
> 
> ...



Kurz ist ein Selbstdarsteller und nix anderes


----------



## micha34 (1. Juli 2018)

Seehofer ist doch schon zu dem Zeitpunkt umgefallen als er Merkel die gewünschten 2 Wochen Aufschub gab.
Der Rest nur noch Formsache.
Klassisches Eigentor für die CSU und Merkel macht weiter wie gehabt.
Hat zumindest Themen wie Bamf und dergleichen verdrängt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2018)

Darum ging es Seehofer wohl eher.
Vom eigenen Versagen ablenken. Das kann Seehofer sehr gut.
Die Quittung kriegen sie aber im Herbst bei der Bayernwahl.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darum ging es Seehofer wohl eher.
> Vom eigenen Versagen ablenken. Das kann Seehofer sehr gut.
> Die Quittung kriegen sie aber im Herbst bei der Bayernwahl.



Die bekommt nicht nur die CSU sondern dann leider wir alle (indirekt), sollte die AfD in Bayern stärker werden.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Kurz ist ein Selbstdarsteller und nix anderes


Für Einzelpersonen hier scheint er, wie König Horst I., der Heiland persönlich zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Hab auch nicht ganz verstanden wie Kurz gewinnen konnte. Im Gegensatz zur SPD hat sich die SPÖ aus meiner deutschen Sicht nicht absolut ins Knie geschossen und lächerlich gemacht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab auch nicht ganz verstanden wie Kurz gewinnen konnte. Im Gegensatz zur SPD hat sich die SPÖ aus meiner deutschen Sicht nicht absolut ins Knie geschossen und lächerlich gemacht.



Ganz einfach:
Viele Leute haben verstanden, dass unkontrollierte Einwanderung nicht zielführend ist.
Da die SPD bzw. die SPÖ diese aber unterstützt, wurde eine andere Partei gewählt.
Das ist auch der Hauptgrund für den Aufstieg der AfD.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

Im Gegensatz zur SPD, hat die SPÖ nichtmal Stimmenverlust gehabt. Eine Groko wäre also auch weiterhin möglich gewesen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da die SPD bzw. die SPÖ diese aber unterstützt, wurde eine andere Partei gewählt.


Gewagte Gleichsetzung. Schließung der Balkanroute, etc.,


----------



## Taonris (1. Juli 2018)

Kurz hat das Wahlprogramm der FPÖ übernommen und die komplette Ziellosigkeit der ÖVP genutzt um sich selbst ins Zentrum der Partei zu stellen und sich als Retter des Abendlandes zu inszenieren, seine Auftritte in der Vergangenheit waren eher peinlich (YouTube). Profitiert hat er von den ganzen Einladungen in irgendwelche deutschen Talkshows wo ihm so Schwachmaten wie Maas vorgesetzt wurden die ohne Skript keinen geraden Satz rauskriegen und keinerlei  Ausstrahlung haben, die hat er natürlich problemlos vorgeführt, scheint allerdings generell ein Problem der deutschen Politik zu sein viele Charismatiker sind da nicht dabei. Das Problem ist das es in der Mittelschicht in Österreich nicht gern gesehen wird das man sich zur FPÖ bekennt, die ÖVP hingegen ist gesellschaftlich komplett akzeptiert und deshalb kann auch die Sekretärin von der ÖVP schwärmen ohne ins rechte Eck gerückt zu werden. Die SPÖ war vor der Wahl in einen kleinen Skandal involviert mit einem israelischen Politberater, die letzte Bastion die sie haben ist Wien, die Rentner und Arbeiter wählen längst die FPÖ ansonsten ist man auch bemüht bei den Türken und Islamverbänden Stimmen zu fangen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Kurz hat das Wahlprogramm der FPÖ übernommen und die komplette Ziellosigkeit der ÖVP genutzt um sich selbst ins Zentrum der Partei zu stellen


Also wenn die ÖVP der FPÖ nacheifert funktioniert das also, interessant in Deutschland soll das selbe mit der CSU und der AfD ja nicht funktionieren.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Seehofer will zurücktreten!

Also ich hab gedacht, dass nichts passiert...


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

Da bleibt die Frage: Wer folgt ihm nach? Hausfrauen- und KSJler-Schwarm Guttenberg?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2018)

Die CSU muss erst mal wieder aufn Teppich kommen.


----------



## micha34 (1. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Seehofer will zurücktreten!



Jau.Die Grenze wollte er auch dicht machen.
Seehofer wollte schon so vieles.Jetzt will er zurücktreten??
Macht der nicht.Würde dann nicht mal den Märtyrerstatus bekommen im falle eines Rauswurfs.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da bleibt die Frage: Wer folgt ihm nach? Hausfrauen- und KSJler-Schwarm Guttenberg?


Hmm.

Was macht denn Stoiber gerade so...?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Also ich wäre für die Doro


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

Bär?
Also von Digitalisierung hat sie schon keine Ahnung, ob das in einem höherwertigem Amt besser klappt?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bär?
> Also von Digitalisierung hat sie schon keine Ahnung, ob das in einem höherwertigem Amt besser klappt?



Seit wann muss man als Politker von irgendwas Ahnung haben?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2018)

Hauptsache man weiß, wie man Freunde sich kaufen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bär?
> Also von Digitalisierung hat sie schon keine Ahnung, ob das in einem höherwertigem Amt besser klappt?


Ein Minister muss vorallem Kontrolle haben und dazu das richtige Team. Eine gute Auffassungsgabe ist selbstverständlich.

Aber sonst, Merkel hat Physik studiert und die Atompolitik der BRD hin und her geändert.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juli 2018)

Dorothee Bär ist vor allem eine Sprücheklopferin und Selbstdarstellerin.

Übertragen auf die Politik bedeutet das: Ein weiterer Baum im Wald.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2018)

Wer aus der Anwärterriege der großen Parteien ist es denn nicht?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

Ich sagte doch, ein weiterer Baum im Wald.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man als Politker von irgendwas Ahnung haben?


Welche Fähigkeiten muss man als Politiker haben? Denn wenn Du sicher weißt, dass Politiker diese Fähigkeiten nicht haben, solltest Du zuerst genau wissen, was sie können müssen. Beschreib es doch bitte einfach mal und dann sage bitte im nächsten Schritt, welche Politiker welche dieser von Dir als notwendig eingestuften Fähigkeiten nicht besitzt? Danke


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch, ein weiterer Baum im Wald.


Dann kehren wir direkt zur absolutistischen Monarchie zurück.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann kehren wir direkt zur absolutistischen Monarchie zurück.


Ja, das ist natürlich die Traumvorstellung, die exklusive Bemachtung bestimmter Personen augrund ihrer Abstammung.
Dann darf absofort auch der Bundeskanzler (oder dann König) ganz offiziell "die Fußnoten vergessen".


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2018)

Es war doch deine Aussage, dass die alle gleich sind. Wenn die alle gleich sind, kann man auch einen mit Abstammung nehmen und dann den Sohn etc
Warum dann also ein Parlament bezahlen und Wahlen?


----------



## micha34 (2. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum dann also ein Parlament bezahlen und Wahlen?



Das frage ich mich schon seit Helmut Kohl.
Aber die damit Alimentierten bestehen halt drauf.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da bleibt die Frage: Wer folgt ihm nach? Hausfrauen- und KSJler-Schwarm Guttenberg?


Hoffentlich nicht Andreas Scheuer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Migration: "Lifeline"-Kapitan muss vor Gericht in Malta 

Immerhin kleine Lichtblicke dieser Tage.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

Ja ja, das Schiff war nicht ordnungsgemäß registriert. 
Was für ein Unsinn.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Erstens das und zweitens hat der Kapitän - nach Ansicht Maltas - die Anweisung, die Rettung der libyschen Küstenwache zu überlassen, nicht beachtet.

Was ist daran Unsinn?


----------



## MOD6699 (2. Juli 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Welches Problem hat sie "geschaffen"?




Gar keine es ist alles in bester Ordnung *im Sommerkleid durch den Wald tanzen*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2018)

Es kann einfach nicht funktionieren, dass man immer mehr Einwanderer reinlässt und dann sogar noch welche herholt. Früher oder später wird man auf die Schnauze fallen und merken, dass das keine gute Idee war. Ellwangen hat uns doch gezeigt, dass die Situation außer Kontrolle ist.

Laut Seerecht müssen die Schiffsbrüchigen zum nächsten Hafen gebracht werden.
Dann kommen die wieder nach zurück anstatt nach Europa.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2018)

Anscheinend steigern sich neben "Spitzenpolitiker" nun auch andere Leute immer mehr in eine Art Hybris!

Die Asylzahlen sinken praktisch jeden Monat, ich möchte gerne mal Wissen, was sich seit der Bundestagswahl und dem Koalitionsvertrag, außer sinkenden Asylbewerberzahlen geändert hat?!
Nach aktueller Statistik sind wir bei 11000 im Monat, also weit entfernt von der Obergrenze, die die CSU selber vereinbart hat!
•  Monatlich neu registrierte Fluchtlinge in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statistik

Hier geht es nur noch um "Symbolpolitik" und einer CSU, die sich von der AfD treiben läßt, die können wahrscheinlich gar nicht so viel Champagner trinken aus lauter Freude, dass die CSU, die Union nun zerlegt und Seehofer handelt, als wenn er nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank hat, denn sachlich, hat sich eigentlich alles nur zum Besseren gewendet, da die Asylbewerberzahlen kontinuierlich sinken, also kann es nicht mehr um die Sache gehen!
Anscheinend haben nun auch Teile der CSU eine Art Untergangsstimmung erfasst, in der man genüsslich 70 Jahre erfolgreiche Arbeit, kurz und klein schlägt und auf die Rattenfänger vom Nazi Rand hereinfällt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. Juli 2018)

Wie soll das Ganze denn finanziert werden?
Meint ihr, die arbeiten hier alle?
Das zahlen alles die Steuerzahler.
Zudem hat man die Kontrolle verloren. Siehe Ellwangen. Die Polizei war machtlos.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens hat der Kapitän - nach Ansicht Maltas - die Anweisung, die Rettung der libyschen Küstenwache zu überlassen, nicht beachtet.



Falls sich das Schiff in den Gewaessern Maltas aufgehalten hat, war Malta vermutlich auch fuer die Durchfuehrung von Rettungsmassnahmen zustaendig. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage man dies Libyen "ueberlassen" wollte, ist mir unklar. Sollte sich das Schiff in libyschen Gewaessern befunden haben, sind die "Anweisungen" Maltas ohnehin bedeutungslos und haette Libyen kein Recht, das Schiff an der Weiterfahrt zu hindern. Von der Frage, ob von der libyschen Kuestenwache "gerettet" zu werden den Standards des Seerechts de facto genuegt, mal ganz abgesehen.

So oder so - NGO´s zu kriminalisieren wird keins der ursaechlichen Probleme loesen. Allenfalls wird es das Elend von ein paar Menschen noch vergroessern.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist daran Unsinn?


Der Unsinn ist, dass du mal wieder eine möglichst hübsch verklausulierte Neuauflage davon gebracht hast:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte  dem nicht Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,  dass Schiff versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern  befindet, hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.


Perlen aus Freital


----------



## aloha84 (2. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll das Ganze denn finanziert werden?


Mit Geld.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meint ihr, die arbeiten hier alle?


Wie soll das gehen, wenn sie hier gar nicht arbeiten dürfen?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das zahlen alles die Steuerzahler.


Ja



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem hat man die Kontrolle verloren. Siehe Ellwangen. Die Polizei war machtlos.



Hast du Angst rauszugehen?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2018)

Also richtig wäre es das Schiff zu entern und die Personen an Bord gefangen zu nehmen. Dann darf man den Kahn ohne Menschen an Bord versenken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Falls sich das Schiff in den Gewaessern Maltas aufgehalten hat, war Malta vermutlich auch fuer die Durchfuehrung von Rettungsmassnahmen zustaendig. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage man dies Libyen "ueberlassen" wollte, ist mir unklar. Sollte sich das Schiff in libyschen Gewaessern befunden haben, sind die "Anweisungen" Maltas ohnehin bedeutungslos und haette Libyen kein Recht, das Schiff an der Weiterfahrt zu hindern. Von der Frage, ob von der libyschen Kuestenwache "gerettet" zu werden den Standards des Seerechts de facto genuegt, mal ganz abgesehen.



Offensichtlich ist man ja in Malta der Ansicht, dass der Kapitän sich diesbezüglich vor Gericht äußern muss. 



JePe schrieb:


> So oder so - NGO´s zu kriminalisieren wird keins der ursaechlichen Probleme loesen. Allenfalls wird es das Elend von ein paar Menschen noch vergroessern.



Das Problem kann man auch nicht in Europa lösen, denn das Problem ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in Afrika. Dieses Problem müssen die afrikanischen Länder lösen.

Da wir das Problem nicht lösen können, müssen wir uns damit begnügen, die Symptome zu bekämpfen. Und da müssen wir uns diese NGOs mal vornehmen. 

Durch diese ganzen NGOs entsteht ja erst das Elend, weil sich dadurch mehr Menschen bestätigt sehen, diese Überfahrt zu wagen. Wenn diese NGOs Leute retten wollen, dann sollen sie sie an die nächstgelegene Küste fahren und nicht die Fahrt übers Mittelmeer wagen. Oder aber gleich der jeweiligen Küstenwache überlassen.

Malta reagiert hier absolut richtig und ich hoffe, dass mehr Länder nachziehen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Der Unsinn ist, dass du mal wieder eine möglichst hübsch verklausulierte Neuauflage davon gebracht hast:



Also ist Maltas Judikative nicht in der Lage den Vorgang richtig zu beurteilen, ja?



Poulton schrieb:


> Perlen aus Freital



Wenn du Probleme mit dem User Amon hast, dann wende dich doch direkt an ihn. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Also richtig wäre es das Schiff zu entern und die Personen an Bord gefangen zu nehmen. Dann darf man den Kahn ohne Menschen an Bord versenken.



Die Boote – mit Hilfe der Marine – nach Nordafrika zurückeskortieren. Die Menschen an Land schicken. Auf offener See die leeren Boote versenken.

In deinem Szenario hätte man ja immer noch die Menschen in Europa. Das ist ja das, was verhindert werden muss.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also richtig wäre es das Schiff zu entern und die Personen an Bord gefangen zu nehmen. Dann darf man den Kahn ohne Menschen an Bord versenken.


Und auf welcher Grundlage soll man die gefangen nehmen und das Schiff versenken? Mir wäre neu das Krieg ist und man das Prisenrecht anwenden kann.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist man ja in Malta der Ansicht, dass der Kapitän sich diesbezüglich vor Gericht äußern muss.



Oder man moechte ein Exempel statuieren. Ohne Kenntnis der Koordinaten ist jede Spekulation, wie der Vorgang seerechtlich einzuordnen ist, eh sinnfrei.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Problem kann man auch nicht in Europa lösen, denn das Problem ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung in Afrika. Dieses Problem müssen die afrikanischen Länder lösen.



Ausreise aus einem Staat ist ein Menschenrecht. Welche Art von Loesung schwebt Dir da vor? Netten Diktatore und Warlords Geld geben, damit die hohe Zaeune bauen? Den Kontinent, nachdem wir ihn jahrzehnte- oder hundertelang auf unterschiedlichste Arten ausgebeutet haben, umzingeln und die Menschen dort einsperren? Oder doch gleich, wie schon vor ein paar Seiten verklausuliert vorgeschlagen, Euthanasie?

Ein Problem ist nicht dann geloest, wenn es unter der Wahrnehmungsschwelle des Westens bleibt. Probleme reagieren auf Ignoranz wie Pilze auf Feuchtigkeit: sie gedeihen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Durch diese ganzen NGOs entsteht ja erst das Elend, weil sich dadurch mehr Menschen bestätigt sehen, diese Überfahrt zu wagen.



Noe. Eigentlich ist es eher so, dass das Seerecht unter "Rettung" die von Schiffbruechigen versteht und eine Situation, wie wir sie nun haben, nicht abdeckt und der Westen keine sinnvollen Loesungen dafuer entwickelt. Die NGO´s bewegen sich eher in diesem Loesungsvakuum; zu behaupten, sie haetten es erst selbst geschaffen, ist zynisch oder boshaft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Malta reagiert hier absolut richtig und ich hoffe, dass mehr Länder nachziehen.



Ueberlassen wir diese Entscheidung doch der maltesischen Gerichtsbarkeit.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf offener See die leeren Boote versenken.



Also wenn in Hamburg Autos brennen, holst Du zu schier endlosen Tiraden gegen alles aus, was links von Gauland steht - aber auf offener See fremdes Eigentum ohne Prozess und Gerichtsbeschluss zerstoeren ist O.K.?

Vielleicht haette der sog. "Schwarze Block" die Autos ja in den Hamburger Hafen werfen sollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Oder man moechte ein Exempel statuieren. Ohne Kenntnis der Koordinaten ist jede Spekulation, wie der Vorgang seerechtlich einzuordnen ist, eh sinnfrei.



Und deshalb ist es Aufgabe des Gerichtes, den Vorgang zu klären. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ausreise aus einem Staat ist ein Menschenrecht.



Dann sollten wir vielen Menschen in unserem Land dabei helfen, dieses Recht wahrzunehmen 



JePe schrieb:


> Welche Art von Loesung schwebt Dir da vor? Netten Diktatore und Warlords Geld geben, damit die hohe Zaeune bauen? Den Kontinent, nachdem wir ihn jahrzehnte- oder hundertelang auf unterschiedlichste Arten ausgebeutet haben, umzingeln und die Menschen dort einsperren?



Die Lösung des Problems des Bevölkerungswachstums in Afrika ist nicht die Aufgabe Europas. Die Aufgabe Europas ist uns vor diesen Folgen zu schützen und abzuschotten. 

Zumindest in der Hinsicht gibt es ja schonmal eine Wende, da viele Länder mittlerweile wieder vernünftig regiert werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist nicht dann geloest, wenn es unter der Wahrnehmungsschwelle des Westens bleibt. Probleme reagieren auf Ignoranz wie Pilze auf Feuchtigkeit: sie gedeihen.



Wir sind nicht dafür verantwortlich fremde Probleme zu lösen. Allerdings sind wir dafür verantwortlich uns vor den Folgen dieser Probleme zu schützen. Deshalb heißt das Gebot der Stunde. Abschottung und Rückführung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Eigentlich ist es eher so, dass das Seerecht unter "Rettung" die von Schiffbruechigen versteht und eine Situation, wie wir sie nun haben, nicht abdeckt und der Westen keine sinnvollen Loesungen dafuer entwickelt.



Weil der Westen nicht zuständig ist, sinnvolle Lösungen zu entwickeln. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die NGO´s bewegen sich eher in diesem Loesungsvakuum; zu behaupten, sie haetten es erst selbst geschaffen, ist zynisch oder boshaft.



Sie verschärfen das Problem, weil durch ihre Tätigkeit mehr Leute zur Überfahrt animiert werden.



JePe schrieb:


> Ueberlassen wir diese Entscheidung doch der maltesischen Gerichtsbarkeit.



Absolut. 



JePe schrieb:


> Also wenn in Hamburg Autos brennen, holst Du zu schier endlosen Tiraden gegen alles aus, was links von Gauland steht - aber auf offener See fremdes Eigentum ohne Prozess und Gerichtsbeschluss zerstoeren ist O.K.?



Wo auch immer ich für Gauland Partei ergriffen habe. Die Stelle magst du mir bestimmt zeigen, oder?

Übrigens dürfen Sicherheitskräfte – in bestimmten Fällen – fremdes Eigentum ohne Prozess und Gerichtsbeschluss zerstören.

Der Staat hat ein Gewaltmonopol - ausgeübt durch seine Sicherheitsorgane. Die Linksextremisten in Hamburg hatten und haben keine staatliche Legitimation. 

Den Unterschied erkennst du hoffentlich.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erstens das und zweitens hat der Kapitän - nach Ansicht Maltas - die Anweisung, die Rettung der libyschen Küstenwache zu überlassen, nicht beachtet.
> 
> Was ist daran Unsinn?



Die libysche Küstenwache wollte also das Boot beidrehen lassen um die Flüchtlinge zu retten?
Und das weiß du, weil du dabei warst?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die libysche Küstenwache wollte also das Boot beidrehen lassen um die Flüchtlinge zu retten?
> Und das weiß du, weil du dabei warst?



Was die libysche Küstenwache machen wollte, weiß ich natürlich nicht - habe ich auch nie behauptet, dass ich das wüsste - ich habe aus dem von mir verlinkten Zeitungsartikel wiedergegeben, was die maltesischen Behörden gesagt haben.

Aber ich wiederhole gerne meine Frage. Was ist daran Unsinn?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2018)

Unsinn ist anzunehmen, dass die libysche Küstenwache Menschenfreunde sind.
Dass du das annimmst, ist mir egal, aber dass du dich darauf berufst, was ein anderes Land machst, ist schon lustig.
Italien leitet die Flüchtlinge weiter nach Deutschland. Das machen sie, weil sie es können. Das gefällt dir nicht.
Also entscheidest du, was ein Land gut macht und was ein Land schlecht macht.
Wie nennt man sowas? Ach -- hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Unsinn ist anzunehmen, dass die libysche Küstenwache Menschenfreunde sind.



Kannst du mir den Beitrag zeigen, wo jemand angenommen hat, dass die libysche Küstenwache Menschenfreunde sind?

Ich kann nichts dergleichen erkennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass du das annimmst, ist mir egal, aber dass du dich darauf berufst, was ein anderes Land machst, ist schon lustig.



Zeig mir bitte den Beitrag von mir, wo ich das angenommen hätte. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Italien leitet die Flüchtlinge weiter nach Deutschland. Das machen sie, weil sie es können. Das gefällt dir nicht.



Wie kommst du jetzt auf Italien? Wir haben die ganze Zeit von Malta geredet. Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Also entscheidest du, was ein Land gut macht und was ein Land schlecht macht.



Ja, so wie du auch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man man, wann begreifen die *blöden Idioten in den USA *endlich, dass es einen Zusammenhang mit frei verkäuflichen Waffen und Amokläufen gibt. Jemand, der nicht an eine Waffe herankommen kann, kommt auch nicht auf die Idee, zu einer Zeitung zu fahren und dort Leute abzuknallen.



Wo genau ist dein Problem dabei, wenn ich das gleiche mache?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie nennt man sowas? Ach -- hab ich vergessen.



Eine Meinung haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2018)

> Der Asylstreit oder auch der Konflikt der Union


Merkel hat mit Rücktritt gedroht, wenn Seehofer jetzt nicht zurücktritt!


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2018)

Das merkwürdige bei dir ist, dass du keine Stringenz hast, sondern Menschenleben je nach deinem Gusto und deiner politischen Meinung instrumentalisierst, meiner Meinung nach fast bis zur Perversion!

Zitat: Kaaruzo


> Ich würde ja gerne Maria Ladenburger, Mia aus Kandel oder gerade ganz aktuelle Susanna fragen, ob das Land friedlicher und sicher wird, aber leider haben diese drei Frauen den höchsten Preis, für die falsche Politik unserer Regierung gezahlt und werden mir diese Frage nie beantworten können.
> 
> Und auch der Mann der vor einem Jahr in einem hamburger Supermarkt ermordet wurde, wird es mir nicht sagen können.
> 
> ...



Dagegen wird Waffenbesitz und die Waffenlobby in den USA von dir auf schärfste verteidigt, da Frage ich mich dann wie das zusammenpasst?!

Massaker in der Santa Fe High School – Wikipedia
2018 = 8 Schüler plus 2 Lehrkräfte
Schulmassaker von Parkland – Wikipedia
2018= 14 Schüler plus 3 Erwachsene
Amoklauf am Umpqua Community College – Wikipedia
2015 = 9 Erwachsene
In der Nahe von Seattle: Amerika geschockt nach Amoklauf an Schule - Panorama - Stuttgarter Zeitung
2014 = 2 Schüler
Amoklauf an der Sandy Hook Elementary School – Wikipedia
2012 = 20 Grunschulkinder und 7 Erwachsene

Wir haben hier alleine 44 tote Schüler bis ins Grunschulalter, also Kinder, die wegen einer verfehlten Waffenpolitik sterben mussten, aber das verteidigst du, kannst du mir mal erklären wie das zusammengeht?
Wie kann man dich da ernst nehmen? Das muss sich übrigens jeder fragen, der die Waffengesetze in den USA befürwortet und bei Migrantenstraftaten ein riesen Aufstand macht und den Untergang des Abendlandes ausruft.
Trump läßt grüßen!

Dazu kommt noch deine radikale Einstellung zu den Mittelmeerflüchtlingen, wo dir jede Humanität komplett am Allerwertesten vorbeighet, hauptsache keiner taucht auf dem europäischen Festland auf, dass wie, ist di völlig egal, ob ertrinken im Mittelmmeer, neuerdings Todesmärsche in der Wüste oder alptraumhafte "Gefangenenlager" in Libyen.

Ich bin auch dafür das Zuwanderung momentan absolut begrenzt wird, auf die die Anspruch auf Asyl haben und sich in Not befinden, allerdings möchte ich, dass das in geordneten und humitären Bahnen verläuft, alles andere ist unwürdig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Verfassungsrechtler Hans-Jurgen Papier stutzt Seehofer

Und das besagte Gutachten zum selber lesen.

Höchst interessant.

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Ergänzung:



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dagegen wird Waffenbesitz und die Waffenlobby in den USA von dir auf schärfste verteidigt, da Frage ich mich dann wie das zusammenpasst?!
> 
> Massaker in der Santa Fe High School – Wikipedia
> 2018 = 8 Schüler plus Lehrkräfte
> ...



Das ist wohl in erster Linie eine Aufgabe für den amerikanischen Gesetzgeber, oder nicht?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier alleine 43 tote Schüler bis ins Grunschulalter, also Kinder, die wegen einer verfehlten Waffenpolitik sterben mussten, aber das verteidigst du, kannst du mir mal erklären wie das zusammengeht?



Gestorben sind diese Menschen wegen der Taten von Kriminellen, die dafür – sofern möglich – durch die Judikative zu verurteilen sind. 

PS: Intersannt das du mir Instrumentalisierung vorwirfst und dann die Kinder unter den Todesopfern explizit erwähnst. Ist bestimmt nur Zufall 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch deine radikale Einstellung zu den Mittelmeerflüchtlingen, wo dir jede Humanität komplett am Allerwertesten vorbeighet, hauptsache keiner taucht auf dem europäischen Festland auf, dass wie, ist di völlig egal, ob ertrinken im Mittelmmeer, neuerdings Todesmärsche in der Wüste oder alptraumhafte "Gefangenenlager" in Libyen.



Siehe das zuvor von mir verlinkte Gutachten. Illegale Einwanderung ist eine Straftat, das zu unterbinden Aufgabe der Exekutivorgane. 

Darüber hinaus habe ich bereits was geschrieben:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Boote – mit Hilfe der Marine – nach Nordafrika zurückeskortieren. Die Menschen an Land schicken. Auf offener See die leeren Boote versenken.



Ertrinken, Todesmärsche oder Gefangenenlager suche ich in meinem Beitrag vergeblich. Also was soll deine Falschaussage? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür das Zuwanderung momentan absolut begrenzt wird, auf die die Anspruch auf Asyl haben und sich in Not befinden, allerdings möchte ich, dass das in geordneten und humitären Bahnen verläuft, alles andere ist unwürdig.



Ich bin für Abschottung. Und scheinbar findet das in Europa immer mehr Zustimmung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2018)

Aha

1. Also kriminelle Miganten sind anders einzusortieren als kriminelle Eingeborene?
2. Du hast doch Maria Ladenburger, Mia aus Kandel oder gerade ganz aktuelle Susanna absolut in den Vordergrund gestellt, wahrscheinlich auch nur aus Zufall!
3. Herr Papier ist ein Verfassungsrechtler von Vielen und hat auch keine Funktion mehr, da ich selber Jura studiert habe, kann ich dir verkünden, dass es noch mind. 4-5 weitere Meinungen und Gutachten gibt, unter anderem dass das wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages, auch mit guten Juristen besetzt
4. Ertrinken, Todesmärsche oder Gefangenenlager sind aber im Moment die Realität, dass weiss auch jeder der sich damit beschäftigt
nur als Beispiel: Fluchtlinge: 2018 schon mehr als 1000 Menschen im Mittelmeer ertrunken - SPIEGEL ONLINE
5. Ja es gibt dafür Zustimmung, aber noch lange keine Mehrheit in der Form, in der es du für richtig hälst!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und auf welcher Grundlage soll man die gefangen nehmen und das Schiff versenken? Mir wäre neu das Krieg ist und man das Prisenrecht anwenden kann.


Kommt drauf an wie man den illegalen Aufenthalt in fremden Hoheitsgebiet betrachtet.
Auf See ist es nämlich möglich die Leute vor der Grenze zu fassen. Aber das ist eine Sache für die Gerichte.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verfassungsrechtler Hans-Jurgen Papier stutzt Seehofer



Verfassungsrechtler … und CSU-Mitglied. Was seine Meinung weder richtiger noch falscher macht. Sein Nachfolger am Bundesverfassungsgericht, Vosskuhle, kommt uebrigens zu anderen und teilweise genau umgekehrten Schluessen. Und nun?


----------



## micha34 (2. Juli 2018)

Z.b Syrien. 27.02.1945.
Rechtsnachfolge 3. Reich/BRD? Wurde behauptet.
Kombattantenstatus? / versenken?
Da es ja "in" ist sich Rechtslagen nach belieben zurecht zu biegen dann kann man die Rechtslage auch alten Kamellen von 45 anpassen.

Aber wie ich schon sagte,es geht auch gewaltlos.
Illegaler Aufenthalt= Keine Sozialleistung jeglicher Art oder Inanspruchnahme einer Behörde. und herbeirufen der Polizei wegen Straftat.
Weiter möglich Beihilfe zu einer Straftat für Unterstützer auf deutschen Boden.Z.B bei Vermietung einer Wohnung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Also kriminelle Miganten sind anders einzusortieren als kriminelle Eingeborene?



Inwiefern einzusortieren? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Du hast doch Maria Ladenburger, Mia aus Kandel oder gerade ganz aktuelle Susanna absolut in den Vordergrund gestellt, wahrscheinlich auch nur aus Zufall!



Ja, das habe ich in den Vordergrund gestellt und weiter? 

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum du mir Instrumentalisierung vorwirfst und dann selbst instrumentalisiert. Soviel zum Thema Stringenz und politischen Gusto. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Herr Papier ist ein Verfassungsrechtler von Vielen und hat auch keine Funktion mehr, da ich selber Jura studiert habe, kann ich dir verkünden, dass es noch mind. 4-5 weitere Meinungen und Gutachten gibt, unter anderem dass das wissenschaftlichen Dienstes des Bundestages, auch mit guten Juristen besetzt



Herr Hans-Jürgen Papier ist nicht „ein Verfassungsrechtler von vielen“, sondern war acht Jahre lang Präsident des höchsten deutschen Gerichtes. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> 4. Ertrinken, Todesmärsche oder Gefangenenlager sind aber im Moment die Realität, dass weiss auch jeder der sich damit beschäftigt nur als Beispiel: Fluchtlinge: 2018 schon mehr als 1000 Menschen im Mittelmeer ertrunken - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und das wird auch nicht aufhören, solange a) Europa zu starke Pull-Faktoren aufweist und b) diese Menschen wegen der NGOs ermutigt werden, sich auf diesen gefährlichen Weg zu begeben. 

Die australische „No Way“ Kampagne wäre in dieser Hinsicht zur Nachahmung anzuregen.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> 5. Ja es gibt dafür Zustimmung, aber noch lange keine Mehrheit in der Form, in der es du für richtig hälst!



Schauen wir mal  Im Moment sieht die Entwicklung in Europa sehr gut aus.



JePe schrieb:


> Verfassungsrechtler … und CSU-Mitglied. Was seine Meinung weder richtiger noch falscher macht. Sein Nachfolger am Bundesverfassungsgericht, Vosskuhle, kommt uebrigens zu anderen und teilweise genau umgekehrten Schluessen. Und nun?



Könntest du mir so ein Gutachten von Herrn Voßkuhle verlinken? Würde ich gerne mal lesen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2018)

Zu 1.

Auf der einen Seite argumentierst du mit der Justiz und kriminellen Einzeltätern, bei den kriminellen Migranten argumentierst du mit verfehlter Politik und "Sippenhaft" für alle Migranten ob Kriminell oder NICHT Kriminell!
Wenn du [_nicht in der Lage bist_; *Zensur durch Moderator*], die Widersprüche in deiner eigenen Argumentation zu erkennen, dann  tut es mir leid!

Entweder es geht einem um die Menschenleben an sich, dass scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein, da dir ja besonders die Menschenleben am politischen Herzen liegen, die durch kriminelle Migranten umgekommen sind, wofür du die Politik verantwortlich machst, Menschen die in den USA durch Waffengewalt umkommen werden an die Justiz verwiesen und das Waffenrecht von dir verteidigt.
Warum ist für kriminelle Migranten bei uns nicht auch NUR die Justiz zuständig, sondern auch die Politik?

Zu 5:
Also kann man annehmen dass du mit Polen, Ungarn, Tschechien, Italien und Österreich sympathisierst, ich meine das wußte ich auch vorher, aber nur um dich an deine Schulmathematik zu erinnern, fünf ist deutlich weniger als 22 (23).


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite argumentierst du mit der Justiz und kriminellen Einzeltätern, bei den kriminellen Migranten argumentierst du mit verfehlter Politik und "Sippenhaft" für alle Migranten ob Kriminell oder NICHT Kriminell!



Bitte was genau möchtest du von mir im einzelnen wissen? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Entweder es geht einem um die Menschenleben an sich, dass scheint bei dir nicht der Fall zu sein, da dir ja besonders die Menschenleben am politischen Herzen liegen, die durch kriminelle Migranten umgekommen sind, wofür du die Politik verantwortlich machst, Menschen die in den USA durch Waffengewalt umkommen werden an die Justiz verwiesen und das Waffenrecht von verteidigt. Warum ist für kriminelle Migranten bei uns nicht auch NUR die Justiz zuständig, sondern auch die Politik?



Kriminelle inländische Staatsbürger kann man nicht abschieben.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2018)

Leute mit Aufenhaltstiteln und bewilligten Asylverfahren auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kriminelle inländische Staatsbürger kann man nicht abschieben.


Warum sollte man sie verbannen? Dieses Strafmaß gibt es schon lange nicht mehr, ich glaube, Napoleon
war der letzte Verbannte in Europa. Straftäter mit deutschem Pass werden genauso behandelt wie Straf-
täter ohne deutschen Pass. Es gibt ein Gerichtsverfahren.

Wenn Du aber eine pauschale Gruppe suchst, um präventiv Straftaten zu verhindern, sollte man alle
Männer zwischen 15 und 45 ab Beginn der Dämmerung mit einer Ausgangssperre belegen. Das müsste
doch genau nach Deinem Sinn sein, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Don-71 schrieb:


> Leute mit Aufenhaltstiteln und bewilligten Asylverfahren auch nicht.


Ebensowenig Personen mit keiner oder nicht bekannter Staatsbürgerschaft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Juli 2018)

Ich dachte immer, CDU und CSU sind schon längst getrennt:

Video: http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/video/video-420963~player_branded-true.html
Quelle: Drohender Fraktionsbruch: Vor 42 Jahren war es soweit | tagesschau.de


----------



## micha34 (3. Juli 2018)

Zwischen CDU/CSU bzw Merkel/Seehofer herrscht wieder Friede,Freude,Eierkuchen.
Die haben jetzt einen "Kompromiss" bzw Vereinbarung geschlossen um die Wähler zu verarschen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2018)

Seehofer hätte ordentlich zurücktreten sollen. So hätten sie sich das ganze Theater sparen können.

Abkommen mit anderen Ländern wäre dann Aufgabe des Außenministers, von dem man aber bisher nichts gehört hat. Wer ist das zur Zeit eigentlich?


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Abkommen mit anderen Ländern wäre dann Aufgabe des Außenministers, von dem man aber bisher nichts gehört hat. Wer ist das zur Zeit eigentlich?


Maas und der ist derzeit in Schengen: Fluchtlinge: Deutschsprachige Aussenminister beraten in Schengen - WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Österreich hat bereits angekündigt zu reagieren:

Reaktion auf Berliner Kompromiss: Österreich will Südgrenzen schützen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Seehofer hätte ordentlich zurücktreten sollen. So hätten sie sich das ganze Theater sparen können.



Das Theater muss ja sein, damit die Bayern im Herbst CSU wählen und nicht AFD. Alleine deswegen hat sich Seehofer zum Affen gemacht.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2018)

Auch mit 12 Stunden Dienstzeit und 60 Stunden Woche an der Grenze ? 

Arbeitszeit neu: Kurz bleibt hart | krone.at

Das man flüchtlingsthema bei der Bevölkerung gut ausnutzt. Sind das  die wahre Absichten? 

Erst durch die Proteste der Opposition haben die auf "freiwillig " gemacht.


Naja wen man kurzfristige Verträge bekommt oder in der Probezeit ist, dann macht man halt die 12 Stunden durch. 

Naja ein Kollege macht 12 Stunden warum machst  du nicht Gerede.

Was kommt als nächstes 

Rentenkürzung? 

Hauptsache die Grenzen sind zu


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2018)

Der Seehofer ist doch nur ein Bauernopfer,

damit der Söder die Geige nicht einpacken muss


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Theater muss ja sein, damit die Bayern im Herbst CSU wählen und nicht AFD. Alleine deswegen hat sich Seehofer zum Affen gemacht.



Das ganze Theater wäre nicht notwendig, wenn man durch falsche Politik die AfD nicht erst stark gemacht hätte.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Seehofer ist doch nur ein Bauernopfer,
> 
> damit der Söder die Geige nicht einpacken muss



Der braucht stimmen 


Komm Adi wir gründen eine partei
Nordrheinisch-sächsische Bündnis 2018 

Du bekommst Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales


----------



## Adi1 (3. Juli 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Komm Adi wir gründen eine partei
> Nordrheinisch-sächsische Bündnis 2018
> 
> Du bekommst Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales



Ich mache mit 

Ich übernehme aber das Entwicklungshilfeministerium,

dass ist nicht so stressig


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich übernehme aber das Entwicklungshilfeministerium,



Mach doch den Außenminister.
Da brauchst du gar nichts machen und bist trotzdem beliebt.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Zwischen CDU/CSU bzw Merkel/Seehofer herrscht wieder Friede,Freude,Eierkuchen.
> Die haben jetzt einen "Kompromiss" bzw Vereinbarung geschlossen um die Wähler zu verarschen.


Der SPD wird das gar nicht gefallen. Weil die ja was anderes vereinbart hatten.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da brauchst du gar nichts machen und bist trotzdem beliebt.



Dazu lernt man auf Staatskosten andere Länder kennen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der SPD wird das gar nicht gefallen. Weil die ja was anderes vereinbart hatten.


Die wird darauf pochen, dass es anders genannt wird: 


> Sie bringt den Begriff „Expresszentrum“ ins Spiel.


Asylkompromiss der Union: Warum die SPD mitziehen durfte - WELT

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die wird darauf pochen, dass es anders genannt wird:
> 
> Asylkompromiss der Union: Warum die SPD mitziehen durfte - WELT
> 
> -.-


Naja, das die SPD die Koalition deswegen nicht platzen läßt ist auch klar. Ich denke ein paar Details die geändert werden sollen wird sie durchsetzen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juli 2018)

Die CDU ist doch auf SPD-Linie. Die sind sich da einig. Nur die CSU leistet Widerstand.
Ohne CSU haben die keine absolute Mehrheit mehr.


----------



## taks (4. Juli 2018)

Merkel: "Es muss mehr Ordnung in alle Arten der Migration kommen, damit Menschen den Eindruck haben, Recht und Ordnung werden durchgesetzt"

Die Menschen müssen nur den Eindruck haben, ob Recht und Ordnung wirklich durchgesetzt wird ist egal  
Oder verstehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2018)

Also gegen ein richtiges Einwanderungsgesetz habe ich nichts. Das gibt es ja in vielen Ländern und funktioniert dort ganz gut.
Und ich bin auch dafür, das diejenigen welche kein Recht auf Asyl haben oder kriminell werden, schnellst möglich wieder zurückgeführt werden. Natürlich sollte das rechtsstaalich konform sein.
Hoffentlich wird jetzt nicht deswegen die Nazikeule rausgeholt.

Edit: Es geht auch erstmal nur um die Symptome. Die Ursachen liegen woanders und müssen  langfristig angegangen werden.


----------



## compisucher (4. Juli 2018)

Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber hat sich schon mal einer Gedanken darüber gemacht, was das Kaperltheater unserer Republik für einen Schaden gebracht hat?

Ansehen/Rufschädigung, Politikverdrossenheit, Abwandern von Wählern nach links oder rechts außen, wirtschaftliche Einbußen etc.???

Und dann einen inhaltsleeren Kompromiss auch noch als Erfolg feiern, die SPD an so grundlegenden Entscheidungen erst mal links liegen lassen 
und Kurz + Blau aus Ösiland eine Steilvorlage zur Schließung der Südgrenzen geben.

Kurz wird garantiert keinen schlechten Deal mit einem Gerade-Noch-Innenminister-auf-dem-Abstellgleis machen.
Horsti wird als begossener Pudel aus Wien zurückkommen.

Man könnte meinen Seehofer, Merkel + Co. wollen absichtlich die Republik an die Wand fahren, ja gehts noch???


----------



## Adi1 (4. Juli 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Man könnte meinen Seehofer, Merkel + Co. wollen absichtlich die Republik an die Wand fahren, ja gehts noch???



Nö, die wollten einfach billige Arbeitskräfte ins Land holen,

leider wurde aber die Dynamik der Einwanderungsbewegung

völlig unterschätzt,

statt gut ausgebildete Fachkräfte,

kommen doch jetzt Wirtschaftsmigranten, ohne jede Ausbildung


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, die wollten einfach billige Arbeitskräfte ins Land holen,
> 
> leider wurde aber die Dynamik der Einwanderungsbewegung
> 
> ...



Da war doch noch was, stimmt, wir haben als einziges Nettoeinwanderungsland auf der Welt immer noch kein Einwanderungsgesetz...


----------



## MircoSfot (5. Juli 2018)

Diese Flüchtlingsproblematik- Aktion die da gerade läuft ist eh nur für den Fußballdeutschen gedacht. Der denkt jetzt: alles wird gut. Soweit ich das jetzt sehe ist das der letzte Schritt gewesen, also der ''Flüchtlingsstrom'' für den bevorstehenden dritten Weltkrieg. in Jedem Land hausen nun Moslems ( habe sogar welche als Nachbarn und auf der Abeit). Der dritte Weltkrieg soll 2020 starten, geplante Sache. Kriegsmaschinerie ist produziert und verteilt, wir kaufen dein Gold ist abgeschlossen, Goldreserven sind sicher verbunkert. Fölkerwanderung ist ebenso abgeschlossen, da kommt nun nichts mehr außer der Knall.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Diese Flüchtlingsproblematik- Aktion die da gerade läuft ist eh nur für den Fußballdeutschen gedacht. Der denkt jetzt: alles wird gut. Soweit ich das jetzt sehe ist das der letzte Schritt gewesen, also der ''Flüchtlingsstrom'' für den bevorstehenden dritten Weltkrieg. in Jedem Land hausen nun Moslems ( habe sogar welche als Nachbarn und auf der Abeit). Der dritte Weltkrieg soll 2020 starten, geplante Sache. Kriegsmaschinerie ist produziert und verteilt, wir kaufen dein Gold ist abgeschlossen, Goldreserven sind sicher verbunkert. Fölkerwanderung ist ebenso abgeschlossen, da kommt nun nichts mehr außer der Knall.



Noch so einer, hier im Forum muss irgendwo ein Nest sein... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Der dritte Weltkrieg soll 2020 starten, geplante Sache.  Fölkerwanderung...


Wo mein Aluhut sein?


----------



## remember5 (5. Juli 2018)

Gibt im Google mal "Replacement Migration" ein. Das ganze hat mit Asyl nix zu tun. Es geht um das ersetzen der eigenen Bevölkerung in ganz EUropa aber auch auf der Welt. Das ganze wird von der UN und etlichen Think Tanks und NGOs gesteuern und finanziert.
Hier ne kurze zusammenfassung auf Englisch: Replacement Migration – Mad U.N. Plan to Replace Europeans


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Gibt im Google mal "Replacement Migration" ein. Das ganze hat mit Asyl nix zu tun. Es geht um das ersetzen der eigenen Bevölkerung in ganz EUropa aber auch auf der Welt. Das ganze wird von der UN und etlichen Think Tanks und NGOs gesteuern und finanziert.
> Hier ne kurze zusammenfassung auf Englisch: Replacement Migration – Mad U.N. Plan to Replace Europeans



Ist klar, und ganz weit hintendran im Verborgenen sind es die Illuminaten, die mit einem Armageddon-Like WK III die dann neu entstandene Herrenrasse heranzüchtet , oder?


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Soweit ich das jetzt sehe ist das der letzte Schritt gewesen, also der ''Flüchtlingsstrom'' für den bevorstehenden dritten Weltkrieg. in Jedem Land hausen nun Moslems ( habe sogar welche als Nachbarn und auf der Abeit). Der dritte Weltkrieg soll 2020 starten, geplante Sache. Kriegsmaschinerie ist produziert und verteilt, wir kaufen dein Gold ist abgeschlossen, Goldreserven sind sicher verbunkert. Fölkerwanderung ist ebenso abgeschlossen, da kommt nun nichts mehr außer der Knall.



Dann nix wie ab ins Neuschwabenland. Denn das gibt es, jawollja, und wenn es mit der Kartoffelernte um Berlin klappt, dann ist auch fuer genug Schnaps gesorgt.

Sagt jedenfalls wer bei Youtube, womit es quasi bewiesen ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bzYeTd4pbmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Juli 2018)

Und hoch mit den Umfragewerten:

Bayern-Umfrage: CSU legt trotz Regierungschaos zu - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Umfrage: CSU legt trotz Asylstreit vor Landtagswahl zu - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Bayern-Monitor: 
				CSU im Aufwind: Partei legt in Umfrage zu - Bayern-Monitor - Augsburger Allgemeine


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2018)

Das sind trotzdem sehr schwache Werte und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die CSU die absolute Mehrheit wohl oder übel verlieren wird.


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2018)

Naja, heutzutage kannst du eine Wahl in 3 Monaten gewinnen oder auch in zwei Wochen verlieren. Umfragen haben doch eh keinen Wert mehr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2018)

Mag schon sein, dafür müsste aber ein erschütterndes Ereignis passieren und so wie ich das sehe,  werden die meisten derlei möglich Ereignisse die Ergebnisse der CSU eher schmäleren und die AFD stärken.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juli 2018)

Umfragen sind immer Momentaufnahmen. Und angesichts dessen was im Koalitionsausschuss, der nach Ende der Umfragen war, rausgekommen ist, ist von dem was die CSU wollte, nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2018)

Alles unter 40% ist für die CSU schon ein Erschütterndes Ereignis. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Alles unter 40% ist für die CSU schon ein Erschütterndes Ereignis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die AfD hat ja schonmal nicht ausgeschlossen sich für eine Koalition mit der CSU in Bayern bereit zu stellen. 

AfD schliesst Koalition mit CSU nach Bayern-Wahl nicht aus - Inland - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die AfD hat ja schonmal nicht ausgeschlossen sich für eine Koalition mit der CSU in Bayern bereit zu stellen.
> 
> AfD schliesst Koalition mit CSU nach Bayern-Wahl nicht aus - Inland - Berliner Morgenpost


Ob die CSU das auch will?


----------



## Amon (6. Juli 2018)

Die schreien doch alle immer dass die AfD nix kann und nur labert. Jetzt hätten sie die Chance sie mit in die Verantwortung zu nehmen und zu sagen jetzt zeigt mal was ihr könnt. Aber da ist die Angst dann wohl doch zu groß.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (6. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Alles unter 40% ist für die CSU schon ein Erschütterndes Ereignis. [emoji6]



Absolut. Das wäre ein Desaster für die CSU. Aber warum ist man denn so (für CSU-Verhältnisse) abgestürzt? Dass während des Miniaufstands die Zustimmung wieder stieg, zeigt, dass man mit einer anderen Politik wieder zu einer Mehrheit kommen könnte.
Allerdings ist in dieser Umfrage nicht das Endergebnis eingepreist. Die Enttäuschung wird wohl wieder ins Minus führen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob die CSU das auch will?


Das ist gar nicht so abwegig. Eine CSU, die eine Regierung mit SPD oder Grünen bilden würde, würde die AfD noch wesentlich mehr stärken, denn dann könnte man schwerlich den F.J. Strauß-Kurs fahren, der die enttäuschten Wähler zurückholen würde.
Das dürfte auch die CSU wissen, deswegen ja das Theater.

/Edit 
Ah, und da reagiert Seehofer auch schon. 
Horst Seehofer droht Angela Merkel – „Dann ginge die Sache von vorne los“ - WELT


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hm lass mich überlegen, vielleicht einfach nicht mit einem Schlauchboot rüberfahren?



Ließ dir nochmal die Frage durch, deine Antwort passt nicht mal grammatikalisch...




Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ruyven sagt, dass ein Staat alles alleine erzeugen muss, dann ist das die Forderung nach Protektinismus.



Wenn er das sagt, dann ist es eine solche Forderung. Sagt er aber nicht, hat er nicht gesagt und hat er im Moment auch nicht vor zu sagen. Was ich gesagt habe:
Die unveränderlichen, ureigenen Limitationen eines Staates sind einzig seine physische Ausstattung. Also Menge (und Qualität) von Land und Bodenschätzen. Daraus kann eine Überbevölkerung/Unterversorgung mit X resultieren - tut es aber in Afrika im Schnitt nicht. Alles andere resultiert aus menschlichen Handlungen und inbesondere aus internationalen Beziehungen. Wenn in einer Gegend Afrikas Ernten ausbleiben, weil aus Vorderasien finanziert Kriminelle mit europäischen Waffen den Zugang zu Äckern verhindern, dann ist das nunmal keine "Überbevölkerung".


Du hast im übrigen nicht die an dich gerichtete Frage beantwortet:
Wenn du Aussagen hier pauschal als "Bullshit" bezeichnest, weil sie der "modernen Wirtschaftstheorie" wiedersprechen und damit alles als gesagt betrachtest, dann liefere uns doch bitte ausgehend von deiner als unfehlbar erachteten Wirtschaftstheorie deren Lösung für Flüchtlinge, die im Mittelmeer ertrinken.




Threshold schrieb:


> Darum ging es Seehofer wohl eher.
> Vom eigenen Versagen ablenken. Das kann Seehofer sehr gut.
> Die Quittung kriegen sie aber im Herbst bei der Bayernwahl.



Er hat mitnichten vom eigenen Versagen abgelenkt. Zum einen hat er neben dem Gesichtslandung mit der bremener Außenstelle überhaupt noch keine Zeit gehabt, um was im Amt zu bewerkstelligen, von dem er hätte ablenken müssen (und davon musste er es auch nicht, weil ohnehin kein Schwein danach gekräht hätte), zum anderen hat er sich jetzt selbst eine wunderbar tiefe Grube gegraben, in der er nur versagen kann.
Nö, da gings einzig und allein darum, die Themen für die nächsten Monate festzulegen und damit der CSU in Bayern eine definierte Bühne zu bereiten. (Was ich ziemlich untypisch fand, denn damit hat Seehofer eine Bühne für Söder gebaut. Anstatt selbige anzusägen.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Minister muss vorallem Kontrolle haben und dazu das richtige Team. Eine gute Auffassungsgabe ist selbstverständlich.
> 
> Aber sonst, Merkel hat Physik studiert und die Atompolitik der BRD hin und her geändert.



Und die Asse mittlerweile zum zweiten Mal unter den Teppich gekehrt...




JePe schrieb:


> Falls sich das Schiff in den Gewaessern Maltas aufgehalten hat, war Malta vermutlich auch fuer die Durchfuehrung von Rettungsmassnahmen zustaendig. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage man dies Libyen "ueberlassen" wollte, ist mir unklar. Sollte sich das Schiff in libyschen Gewaessern befunden haben, sind die "Anweisungen" Maltas ohnehin bedeutungslos und haette Libyen kein Recht, das Schiff an der Weiterfahrt zu hindern. Von der Frage, ob von der libyschen Kuestenwache "gerettet" zu werden den Standards des Seerechts de facto genuegt, mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> So oder so - NGO´s zu kriminalisieren wird keins der ursaechlichen Probleme loesen. Allenfalls wird es das Elend von ein paar Menschen noch vergroessern.



Sämtliche NGOs operieren in internationalen Gewässern, nah an der lybischen Küste. Näher lassen die Lybier sie nicht ran, weiter schaffen es die immer schlechter motorisierten Flüchtlingsboote i.d.R. nicht. Prinzipiell fallen die Gewässer damit lybische Zuständigkeit, aber es sind internationale Gewässer und niemand ist für ein funktionierende Rettungskonzept verpflichtet, die Lybier auch gar nicht dazu in der Lage. Einzig anwendbares Recht ist somit internationales Seerecht und nach dem muss jedes in der Nähe befindliche Schiff die Schiffbrüchigen aufnehmen. Die NGOs sind halt absichtlich immer in der Nähe.

Spannend ist dann die nächste Frage: Wo setzt man sie wieder ab? Es ist nämlich nicht zwingend der geographisch nächste Hafen vorgesehen, sondern der nächste den das Schiff anläuft. (Wär ja auch ein Bisschen blöd, wenn ein Schiff im Südpazifik jemanden rettet und dann einen Umweg von 3000 Seemeilen macht, um ihn auf einer Südseeinsel mit 20 Einwohnern und einer Verbindung zur Außenwelt alle 6 Monate absetzt, anstatt ihn einfach mit zum nächsten großen Hafen zu nehmen.)
Malta & Italien sehen aber langsam nicht mehr ein, dass sie immer der "nächste Hafen" sind.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie man den illegalen Aufenthalt in fremden Hoheitsgebiet betrachtet.
> Auf See ist es nämlich möglich die Leute vor der Grenze zu fassen. Aber das ist eine Sache für die Gerichte.



"Hoheitsgewässer" sind nur die ersten 12 Seemeilen. Nur da kannst du jemanden fassen - und dann ist er aber auch schon auf staatlich kontrolliertem Gebiet und du bist für ihn zuständig. Außerhalb deiner Zuständigkeit gibt es umgekehrt keine Möglichkeit, jemanden zu zwingen. Die ausschließliche Wirtschaftszone ist genau das: Eine Zone, in der ein Staat die wirtschaftliche Nutzung regelt. Aber durchfahren darf da jeder wie er will. Afaik sind quasi alle darüber hinausgehenden Regelungen in der EU (z.B. Umweltschutz) nur durchsetzbar, wenn das Schiff später wieder ein Hoheitsgewässer anfährt (was ja praktisch immer der Fall ist).




taks schrieb:


> Merkel: "Es muss mehr Ordnung in alle Arten der Migration kommen, damit Menschen den Eindruck haben, Recht und Ordnung werden durchgesetzt"
> 
> Die Menschen müssen nur den Eindruck haben, ob Recht und Ordnung wirklich durchgesetzt wird ist egal
> Oder verstehe ich das Falsch?



Nö. Man muss sich "der Ängste der Bevölkerung" annehmen und ihr "den Eindruck von Recht und Ordnung" vermitteln. Darum "real existierende Probleme" zu "lösen" ging es bei der ganzen Debatte noch nie. Denn abgesehen von kurzfristigen logistischen Problemen bei der großen Flüchtlingswelle vor drei Jahren, als tatsächlich punktuell die Versorgung nicht sichergestellt war, gibt es schlicht keine Probleme, deren Ausmaß die aktuelle Debatte rechtfertigen würde. Wir reden von 11000 Personen im Monat, von denen bereits beinahe alle gemäß Recht und Ordnung bearbeitet werden. Abgewichen wird von der Intention der Gesetzgeber quasi nur noch in Fällen, in denen die nötige Kooperation mit anderen Staaten nicht klappt. Das ist aber nicht Seehofers Thema, das ist die gescheiterte EU-Zusammenarbeit von Merkel und Schäuble um die es in der heißen Debatte ausdrücklich NICHT geht. Sondern um blanken Populismus.




compisucher schrieb:


> Da war doch noch was, stimmt, wir haben als einziges Nettoeinwanderungsland auf der Welt immer noch kein Einwanderungsgesetz...



Wir sind ja auch das vermutlich einzige Nettoeinwanderungsland der Welt, dessen Bevölkerung jeglichen Zuzug verboten haben möchte, weswegen wir auch eigentlich kein Einwanderungsgesetz brauchen. Denn "Verboten" ist ja der Grundzustand, den wir im Moment haben, und ein Einwanderungsgesetz würde nur zusätzliche Zuwanderungsmöglichkeiten zusätzlich zu humanitärem Schutz und EU-Mitgliedschaft bedeuten.
(Aber an dem Tag, an dem die AFD-Fraktion kapiert, dass "Einwanderungsgesetze" tatsächlich mal zu den wenigen gehören, die nach dem benannt sind, was sie fördern sollen, geb ich ein Bier aus...)




RtZk schrieb:


> Das sind trotzdem sehr schwache Werte und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass die CSU die absolute Mehrheit wohl oder übel verlieren wird.



Abwarten. Die CSU konzentriert sich in ihrem Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seit langem auf Populismus und da zählt vor allem der letzte Monat. Und für gewöhnlich liegt der Fokus dabei nicht auf den bislang ausschließlich behandelten außerbayrischen Themen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Ob die CSU das auch will?



Wollen definitiv. Aber ob sie es auch zugeben will? Und vor allem: Wird?
Ich befürchte, dass sie machtgeilt genug dafür ist und mit der aktuellen Rhetorik gibt es 0 andere Koalitionspartner. CSU+AFD(-Duldung) ist dann auf alle Fälle realistischer, als eine rot-grüne Minderheitsregierung


----------



## JePe (10. Juli 2018)

Ein echter Horstdampf in allen Gassen. Pikant - das Datum. Man koennte glatt meinen, Heimathorst ruettelt an jedem Ast in der Hoffnung, dass seiner Kanzlerin irgendwann mal eine Kokosnuss auf den Kopf faellt ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2018)

Vielleicht deute ich Seehofers Aktionen auch falsch und opfert nicht seine Position in Berlin, um Söders Themen eine Bühne zu bereiten, sondern er ist so angepisst, dass er seine geplante Kündigen-Lassung nutzt, um Söders Themen zu verbrennen und die CSU dahin stürzen zu lassen, wo sie ohne seine Horstigkeit hingehört


----------



## remember5 (11. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Die schreien doch alle immer dass die AfD nix kann und nur labert. Jetzt hätten sie die Chance sie mit in die Verantwortung zu nehmen und zu sagen jetzt zeigt mal was ihr könnt. Aber da ist die Angst dann wohl doch zu groß.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Dann aber haben die linken Medien ihren Klassenfeind nicht mehr. Auf wen sollen sie ihren Nazi/Rechtsbrüll loslassen ?  Sie hassen die Nazis und brauchen die Nazis wie die Luft zum atmen 

ps. Geisteskranke haben keine Angst. Das ist alles perfides, intrigantes kalkül


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Dann aber haben die linken Medien ihren Klassenfeind nicht mehr. Auf wen sollen sie ihren Nazi/Rechtsbrüll loslassen ?  Sie hassen die Nazis und brauchen die Nazis wie die Luft zum atmen
> 
> ps. Geisteskranke haben keine Angst. Das ist alles perfides, intrigantes kalkül



Hach ja, wähl halt diese Vollpfosten von der AfD. Man braucht nun wirklich keine Nazikeule um das Kaspertheater der AfD einfach nur abstoßend zu finden! Da reicht es schon wenn man auf ihre Sozial- und vor allem ihren neoliberalen Brechreitz von Wirtschaftsthemen schaut, die teilweise genauso schlimm und noch schlimmer sind als die der FDP.
Aber glaubt halt weiter die AfD würde was für den kleinen "deutschen" Mann tun wollen, für diesen wird sie genauso viel machen wie ein Donald (Duck) Trump für arme Amerikaner, garnichts.
Die anderen Kasperköpfe aus der SPD, CDU, Grüne, ect. mögen da ja schon viel zu wenig machen, aber die machen zumindest noch soviel das die Leute nicht völlig unzufrieden werden und "randalieren", bei der AfD  kannst du darauf warten das dann nur noch der profitiert der mehr Geld hat als er je bräuchte und für den Rest gibt es dann "undeutsche" Buhmänner als Sündenböcke, die angeblich Schuld daran haben das es ihnen nicht besser geht.

Aber was will man das diesen vernagelten Holbirnen erzählen die AfD wählen, denen könnte man es auf Vorschulniveau aufbereiten und sie würden immer noch nicht verstehen können, oder wollen.
Die AfD ist halt keine Partei für "Deutsche" Bürger sondern eine Partei für vor allem "wohlhabende" Bürger (die sich auch gerne, wie ein Trump, wegen ihres Geldes für genetisch überlegen halten)!
Auch wenn sie immer anders tut.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juli 2018)

Sie ist der geistige Nachfolger der DNVP, ganz klar.

Aber was ich am meisten verachte ist Dummheit, die AfD handelt nicht dumm (nicht auf Programm etc bezogen). Sie nimmt die Lage, die ihr gegebem wurde und nutzt sie fast perfekt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2018)

Medientaktisch produziert sie sauber funktionierenden Populismus, das stimmt. Aber politisch sind ihre Parolen einfach hirnlos und verlogen. Als Partei finde ich selbst die NPD weniger verachtenswert als die AFD (erstere steht wenigstens, soweit es geht ohne inhaftiert zu werden, zu ihrer Rechtsradikalität, während die AFD jeden Satz mit "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber" anzufangen versucht) - und Gauklertruppen gibt es definitiv amüsantere.
Die CSU z.B.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juli 2018)

Sie sind ja auch keine Nazis, ob man Deutschnationale besser findet ist aber eine ganz andere Frage.

Aber findest du nicht auch, dass die etablieren Parteien sich sau dumm verhalten? Erhöhung der Parteienfinanzierung, Uploadfilter etc


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Die AFD betreibt Populismus.Das ist sinngemäß eigentlich was positives.Der Begriff lässt sich auch Googeln.
Die kann ihre Vorhaben auch noch Gegenfinanzieren denn die EU und Flüchtlings und Entwicklungshilfe an Drittstaaten hätte ein gewaltiges Einsparungspotential,
welches anders genutzt werden kann.
Dadurch würden sich auch noch diverse Probleme von selbst erledigen.

Zum Seehofer,der verfolgt schon seit ende der 80er eine konstante Politik mit konstanten Themen.Darunter das Lieblingsthema Einwanderung und Grenzen schützen.
Die Forderungen sind immer gleich,ebenso das darauf unvermeidliche Umfallen Seehofers.
Das ist auch eine Art konstante Politik.

Schade ist es um die SPD die früher gute Realpolitiker hatten und die Nachfolger den Karren leider in den Dreck gefahren haben.

Tatsache ist,das die AFD auch mangels Gelegenheit mich als Wähler noch nicht angelogen hat.Schon aus diesem Grund wäre die Partei in der Regierungsverantwortung schon erwünscht.Dann muss diese aber auch liefern,sonst sind die schneller weg als aufgestiegen.

Andere sehen ihr Wohl scheinbar in das Vetrauen notorischer Lügenbolde in der Hoffnung das unter unzähligen Betrugs und Lügengebilde sich versehentlich mal eine Art Wahrheit darunter verbirgt.
In wie weit das statistisch eine Relevanz hat,ist eher unbewiesen.

Potential das Brach liegt,verkümmert.
Eine für Deutschland benötigte Leistungsgesellschaft wird eher mit der AFD aufgebaut.

Wer sich aber selbst zu einer Randgruppe mit wenig Leistungsfähigkeit zählt,der ist sicherlich besser bei den Parteien der üblich Verdächtigen aufgehoben,darunter auch die NPD.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist,das die AFD auch mangels Gelegenheit mich als Wähler noch nicht angelogen hat.



Natürlich lügt die AfD ihre Wähler an und zwar permanent.
Man porträtiert sich immer gerne als die Partei der armen kleinen "deutschen" Leute, aber eigentlich ist sie eine Partei für Kapitaleliten.
Sie ist im Grunde die rechtspopulistisch-nationale Form der FDP und stellenweise in ihren Forderungen sogar noch deutlich fataler.

Daher, wer nicht gerade ein Vermögen besitzt muss schon dümmer als ein Stein sein übehaupt AfD zu wählen.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daher, wer nicht gerade ein Vermögen besitzt muss schon dümmer als ein Stein sein übehaupt AfD zu wählen.



Möglich.Die AFD wird dir vermutlich am ehesten die Gelegenheit verschaffen ein gewisses "Vermögen" aufzubauen.
Das ist sicherlich auch an eigene Verhaltensweisen geknüpft.

Wer leistet,profitiert.
Wer nicht leisten kann,wird unterstützt.
Wer nicht leisten will hat tatsächlich ein Problem.

Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen,denn wenn ich arbeite ist mir einer lieber der mithilft als die um mich rumstehen und beim Arbeiten zuschauen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

Die AfD hat doch ausser ein paar reisserischer Parolen nichts zu bieten. Die haben nicht mal ein vernünftiges Rentenkonzept. Und das hat der Gauland auch öffentlich mehrmals zugegeben vor der letzten Bundestagswahl.
Man kann die Hetzer gar nicht für ernst nehmen. Und mir würde niemals einfallen die zu wählen. Selbst aus Protest nicht!


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Wer leistet,profitiert.
> Wer nicht leisten kann,wird unterstützt.
> Wer nicht leisten will hat tatsächlich ein Problem.



Nein eben nicht, das doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen wie die AfD sich das vorstellt:

Wer bereits ein Vermögen besitzt / erbt, profitiert.
Wer was leisten kann, profitiert faktisch nicht von der Politik (nicht mehr als jetzt auch).
Wer nichts leisten kann, wird weniger unterstützt werden und soll künftig seine Arbeitskraft für die Unerstüzung einbringen, verliert also.
Wer nichts leisten will verliert sowieso.

Das einzige was es für alle, bis auf die im obersten Punkt gleich gibt ist der Buhmann, warum es ihnen nicht so gut wie ersteren geht.

Leistung rentiert sich im System der AfD nicht, zumindest nicht mehr als bisher auch.
Keine Leistung in Relation zum Vermögen bringen, aber eben Vermögen haben, oder ohne Leistung Vermögen erben, das wird belohnt.
Und wenn du mal in die Situation kommst das du Hilfe vom Staat brauchst (Arbeitslosigkeit, Arbeitsunfähigkeit, ect.) möchte die AfD das du künftig für die Sozialleistungen 4-6h am Tag, für 5 Tage die Woche, "sozialverträgliche" Arbeit leistest, dir also faktisch diesen Anspruch, für den du ja eigentlich während du regulär gearbeitet hast in das Sozialsystem eingezahl hast, arbeitest um einen Anspruch darauf zu haben.

Nur ein Idiot würde diesen Verein bei so einem Inhalt wählen, oder eben jemand der sicher wissen möchte das sich sein "Entenhausen Geldspeicher" auch künftig weiter vergrößert und ohne Abgaben an die inzeströse(n) Kinder / Verwandschaft weitervererbt werden kann.



micha34 schrieb:


> Mein Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen,denn wenn ich  arbeite ist mir einer lieber der mithilft als die um mich rumstehen und  beim Arbeiten zuschauen.



Und mir ist es lieber wenn meine Arbeit nicht schamlos von dem ausgenutzt wird der sowieso schon mehr hat als er je ausgeben können wird und möglichst viele davon profitieren, als wenn man mich, wie die AfD sich das vorstellt, zum Sklaven degradiert desen einzige Existenzberechtigung es ist sich für Menschen mit zuviel Geld ausbeuten zu lassen.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wenn du mal in die Situation kommst das du Hilfe vom Staat brauchst (Arbeitslosigkeit, Arbeitsunfähigkeit, ect.) möchte die AfD das du künftig für die Sozialleistungen 4-6h am Tag, für 5 Tage die Woche, "sozialverträgliche" Arbeit leistest, dir also faktisch diesen Anspruch, für den du ja eigentlich während du regulär gearbeitet hast in das Sozialsystem eingezahl hast, arbeitest um einen Anspruch darauf zu haben.


Am besten noch Steine klopfen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die AfD hat doch ausser ein paar reisserischer Parolen nichts zu bieten. Die haben nicht mal ein vernünftiges Rentenkonzept. Und das hat der Gauland auch öffentlich mehrmals zugegeben vor der letzten Bundestagswahl.
> Man kann die Hetzer gar nicht für ernst nehmen. Und mir würde niemals einfallen die zu wählen. Selbst aus Protest nicht!



Das stimmt schon,

wenn du aber in einer grenznahen Region wohnst,

und dir 2 Autos geklaut, und 3 mal deine Gartenlaube eingebrochen wird,

wirst du das etwas anders sehen 

Hier muss defenetiv der Staat mal Präsens zeigen,

egal, was das kostet


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon,
> 
> wenn du aber in einer grenznahen Region wohnst,
> 
> ...



Wird aber nicht passieren, solange die Leute nicht mal auf die Straße gehen und solange das Regierungsviertel besetzen bis endlich mal ankommt das die Leute genug von neo-liberaler Kapitalpolitik haben und sich endlich mal alle, auch das Kapital der Wirtschaft und Aktienmarkts an dieser Gesellschaft gefälligst angemessen zu beteiligen haben, um die Aufgaben des gesellschaftlicht-gemeinschaftlichen Zusammenlebens entsprechend erfüllen zu können.

Solange die Leute aber lieber zu Hause sitzen und auf Facebook und der Kneipe darüber motzen das gestern schon wieder in Frankfurt / Oder das Auto geknackt wurde und 2 Migranten mehr sind, solange ändert sich auch nichts und auch die AfD wird daran nichts ändern und selbst wenn, dann nur zu horrenden Abstichen in allen anderen Lebensbereichen der Menschen.


----------



## micha34 (14. Juli 2018)

Leistung wird anhand des tatsächlichen Bedarf gemessen.
Demnach wird man bei der Leistungsfähigkeit auch von einer gewissen Flexibilität auszugehen haben.

Manch einer sieht es gewiss als Leistung an,seine Gebeine schon am Vormittag aus dem Bett zu heben aber diese 
"Leistung" ist wenig bedarfsgerecht.

Das Sozialsystem unter AFD wird wohl kaum von arbeitsunfähigen,Arbeit zu denen derjenige nicht fähig ist zu verlangen.
Ebensowenig ist ein Sozialsystem dazu gedacht einen persönlichen Vorruhestand zu ermöglichen.
Ausserdem ist die AFD ja nicht die Partei,die unsere Sozialsysteme bislang ausplündert.

Deshalb setze ich lieber auf eine Partei wo die Chance einer Besserung überhaupt noch wahrscheinlich ist.

Mein Problem mit der AFD ist eher das die versuchen,den wirtschaftlichen Totalschaden wieder zu beheben was ineffektiv wäre.

Anstelle sollte man das "Weiter so" wählen und damit der Verschrottung Vorschub leisten wo auf den Trümmern wieder neu aufgebaut wird und der Kreis sich wieder schliesst.Für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber findest du nicht auch, dass die etablieren Parteien sich sau dumm verhalten? Erhöhung der Parteienfinanzierung, Uploadfilter etc



Ich finde, dass sich ein kleiner (!) Teil der Parteien wie Arschlöcher verhält. Saudumm sind dagegen nur die Wähler. Beispiel: 1,5 Parteien schieben sich mehr Geld zu (von aktivem Handeln würde ich bei der SPD schon lange nicht mehr sprechen). Wähler rennen aus Protest gegen "die etablierten Parteien" zur AFD, dabei haben drei von fünf etablierten Parteien nicht nur nicht die Finanzierung angehoben, sondern sogar vehement dagegen protestiert. Ähnliches bei Uploadfiltern: Inhaltskontrolle und Zensurmaßnahmen durch Großkonzerne hatten die z.B. die Grünen schon auf dem Kieker (wenn auch mangels echter Kompetenz nur nach Steilvorlage ), da waren die AFDler noch nichtmal im Internetz.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht, das doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen wie die AfD sich das vorstellt:
> 
> Wer bereits ein Vermögen besitzt / erbt, profitiert.
> Wer was leisten kann, profitiert faktisch nicht von der Politik (nicht mehr als jetzt auch).
> ...



Korrektur: Es geht nicht um "leisten". Jeder der schon mal 12 Stunden alte Leute geflegt, Müll verladen oder Kundenarschlöcher über den Tresen angelächelt hat, weiß das. Es geht um "leisten können".




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon,
> 
> wenn du aber in einer grenznahen Region wohnst,
> 
> ...



Muss er das?
Definitiv?

Laien würden ja sagen: Da müssen bessere Ermittlungskonzepte und grenzüberschreitende Polizeizusammenarbeit her. Bevorzugt auf eine Art und Weise, die deutlich weniger als zwei Autos und eine Gartenlaube kostet. Nur Populisten, "die die Ängste des Volkes ernstnehmen" (anstatt die Probleme der Bürger zu lösen) schreien an der Stelle nach "Präsenz zeigen um jeden Preis".

P.S.: Präsens zeigen könnte der Staat aber echt häufiger, wenn ich mir die gefühlt immer größeren Defizite bei der Schulbildung angucke


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2018)

Ja schönes Beispiel mit den Grünen und den Uploadfilter. Aber wo haben sie sich denn Unglaubwürdig gemacht?
Beim "Dieselgate" natürlich, jetzt nicht auf Bundesebene, in der Opposition kann man laut sein, aber oh nein sie stellen ja den MP in BW und der stellt sich frontal vor die Konzerne -> *Unglaubwürdig im Ureigenen Revier Umweltschutz*
Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will? Jede Partei außer der AfD ist irgendwo auch Teil der Exekutive und hat Kompromisse gemacht die sie Unglaubwürdig machen.

Ich denke die CDU steht noch relativ gut da, weil wir ja die Konservativen sind und die Leute eh was anderes erwarten als von der SPD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2018)

Kretschmann ist sicherlich der konservativsten MP, den die Union je nicht-hervorgebracht hat 

Aber jetzt änderst du deine Aussage doch ganz schön massiv ab: Von "die etablierten Parteien verhalten sich saudumm" (nö bzw. zumindest hirnvoller als die AFD) zu "Regierungen machen Realpolitik und können nicht überall unvereinbare Maximalforderungen stellen" (stimmt und umfasst logischer weise die AFD genausowenig, wie die Violetten oder die APPD. Sollten Oppositionsparteien aber auch nicht, wenn sie von mir ernstgenommen werden wollen.)


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juli 2018)

Was hat der Satz "Der Ministerpräsident von Baden Württemberg fährt einen Benz und Basta" im Zuge des Dieselskandals mit Realpolitik zu tun?

Außerdem kann sich die AfD in dem Sinne nichts falsch machen da ich mich auf Fehler bezogen habe die man als Teil der Exekutive macht.


----------



## remember5 (15. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Wer leistet,profitiert.



Wer arbeitet und was oder entsprechend verdient darfs auch behalten und wird nicht zu tode besteuert/beklaut.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juli 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Wer arbeitet und was oder entsprechend verdient darfs auch behalten und wird nicht zu tode besteuert/beklaut.


Wieso beklaut?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso beklaut?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Na weil er es scheinbar als etwas "leisten" empfinden und man dabei beklaut wenn man Gewinne aus Aktienverkäufen, Kapitalerträge und größere Erbschaften endlich mal vernünftig besteuern würde.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. Juli 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na weil er es scheinbar als etwas "leisten" empfinden und man dabei beklaut wenn man Gewinne aus Aktienverkäufen, Kapitalerträge und größere Erbschaften endlich mal vernünftig besteuern würde.



YouTube

Noch dazu 

YouTube


----------



## micha34 (16. Juli 2018)

Wie hoch wäre denn "Vernünftig"?

Ist denn nicht sogar zuviel Geld vorhanden wenn riesige Mengen nutzlos verschenkt werden?
Könnten nicht sogar sämtliche Steuern und Abgaben gesenkt werden?
Haben wir eine Steuer oder Abgabe für Asylanten,Migranten oder  sonstige Flüchtlinge?(um wieder ins Thema zu kommen)

Einen Soli für Griechenland und sonstiges?

Wo kommen Gelder her, für deren Verwendung keinerlei Abgaben vorgesehen sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Wie hoch wäre denn "Vernünftig"?
> Ist denn nicht sogar zuviel Geld vorhanden wenn riesige Mengen nutzlos verschenkt werden?



Meinst du es wird besser wenn man da noch die Erbschaftssteuer senkt, damit noch mehr "nutzloses" Geld durch Erbschaft verschenkt werden kann, das dann auch wieder nur noch mehr "leistungsloses Geld" erwirtschaft und somit noch mehr "nutzloses" Geld wird und wieder vererbt wird, usw?

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man bis 100.000 Euro Barvermögen pro Person und einem Grundstück (ggf. mit Haus) und kleine Familienbetriebe bis zu einem bestimmten Jahresumsatz frei vererben können und alles darüber hinaus mit bis zu 100% besteuern, bei Betrieben nach Umsatz linear steigend beginnend bei 0% aufwärts.

Wieso musst du als vererbende Person überhaupt 10 Villen, Millionen / Millardenvermögen, Aktienpakete, usw. vererben können und das auch mit geringer steuerliche Belastung?
Was hast du als Erbe geleistet um darauf ein Anrecht zu haben etwas zu ererben was andere, vor dir, ohne deine eigene Leistung erwirtschaftet haben, außer das Glück gehabt zu haben dort hineingeboren zu werden, was ja wohl keine Leistung ist?

Wo ist das eine Leistung und wo unngerecht das man es massiv besteuern sollte?
Viele reden hier immer etwas von Leistung und heulen förmlich, das der Staat ihnen etwas wegnimmt wenn das Erbe besteuert wird, aber im Grunde haben sie doch für das Erbe nichts geleistet und mindestens 18 Jahre ihres Lebens davon leistungslos profitiert.

Erklär es mir, was ist nicht vernünftig daran Erbschaften stark zu besteuern?
Wo beklaut dich der Staat dafür das andere Vermögen erwirtschaftet haben das du leistungslos erbst?

Vergleichbares bei Kapitalerträgen aus Zinsen und Renditen, Dividenten und realisierten Kursgewinnen.
Da wird ohne zutun Geld verdient, nur indem man etwas Geld verschiebt, ohne reale eigene Leistung, wieso muss man Erträge daraus  dann nur mit 25%, bzw 28% mit Solidaritätszuschlag, versteuern?

Es muss doch mal auffallen das wir hier eine massive Schieflage in der Besteuerung und Entlohnung von Arbeit mit realer Leistung haben und der Besteuerung von Vermögen und Renditen aus Erbschaften und Geschäften die nichts an eigener Leistung vorraussetzen, außer Geld zu investieren.
Nicht umsonst steigen die Vermögen derer die ohne eigene Leistung Geld verdienen immer massiver an, während die die Leistung erbringen sollen immer mehr abgehängt werden.
Es ist heute noch wesentlich einfacher geworden Geld ohne Leistung zu verdienen, als wie es sowieso schon immer war, wenn man Geld hat, oder erbt, als wenn man Geld durch Leistung verdienen soll.
Und das Risiko dabei war noch nie so niedrig wie heute.

Umsonst öffnet sich die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich nicht immer weiter und die AfD wird einen "Fliegenschiss" dafür tun das sich daran was ändern wird.
Im Gegenteil, die AfD will das sogar noch verschärfen.


----------



## compisucher (16. Juli 2018)

Erbschaften und die dazugehörige Steuer sind stets Problem der Gerechtigkeit.
Wenn jemand nix zu erben hat, wird er garantiert dafür sein, dass Wohlhabende auf die Erbschaft eine möglichst hohe Stuer zahlen müssen, 
umgekehrt hat jeder, der ein größeres Erbe erwarten kann, auch kaum Interesse, eine Steuer darauf zu zahlen.

Ein derzeitiges Hauptproblem ist, dass der untere Mittelstand in D. bewußt davon abgehalten wird, gesellschaftlich "aufzusteigen".
Warum?
Die Eltern, die derzeit 50-60 Jahre alt sind (Babyboomer) und sich beruflich in den Mittelstand gearbeitet haben,
haben in der Regel Wohneigentum (über 50%) und zwei Kinder.
Ein Einfamilienhaus oder Eigentumswohnung in urbaner Lage, im Anschaffungswert von 300.000-500.000 € hat i. d. R. einen heutigen Verkehrswert von 600.000 - 2.000.000 €.
Kinder haben 400.000 € Freibetrag = Steuer von mind. 7% fällig.
Erbschaftsteuer in Deutschland – Wikipedia
Somit entfällt auf das durchschnittliche Kind ein derzeitiger Betrag von 100.000 bis 200.000 € an Erbschaftssteuer.

Das können oder wollen sich die meisten Erben nicht leisten und der Besitz wird lt. Statistik zu 90% vertickt, meist an sehr Wohlhabende, die das Ganze noch ertragsreicher weiterveräußern oder die Grundstücke besser vermarkten können.
Resultat ist, dass die Erben eben dieser "Babyboomer" in der unteren Mittelschicht hängen bleiben und der gesellschaftliche Aufstieg verwehrt bleibt.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Erbschaftsrecht dergestalt umgeändert werden, dass Erbschaften von Privatvermögen/Besitz bis  (Vorschlag) 1,5 Mio. steuerfrei sein sollte, 
während "Firmenbesitz" im weitestgehenden Sinne stärker besteuert werden sollte, da eine Firma diese steuerlichen Belastungen deutlich besser "abarbeiten" kann, als ein Privatmann.


----------



## remember5 (16. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso beklaut?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Weils dir der Staat einfach weg nimmt und wenn du dich weigerst du in den Knast kommst!?!?


----------



## blautemple (16. Juli 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Weils dir der Staat einfach weg nimmt und wenn du dich weigerst du in den Knast kommst!?!?



Und ein vernünftiges Sozialsystem finanziert sich von ganz alleine?


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Weils dir der Staat einfach weg nimmt und wenn du dich weigerst du in den Knast kommst!?!?


Dann zieh irgendwohin wo du keine Steuern zahlen musst. Deal? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amon (16. Juli 2018)

Wird aber meistens schwierig dieses Vorhaben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juli 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was hat der Satz "Der Ministerpräsident von Baden Württemberg fährt einen Benz und Basta" im Zuge des Dieselskandals mit Realpolitik zu tun?
> 
> Außerdem kann sich die AfD in dem Sinne nichts falsch machen da ich mich auf Fehler bezogen habe die man als Teil der Exekutive macht.



Nichts? Weil er nicht im Zuge des Dieselskandals gefallen ist, sondern deutlich vorher? Und weil du nicht von Sprüchen Kretschmanns, sondern von "Umweltschutz" im Kontrast zu "sich vor die Konzerne stellen" geredet hast? Also von Realpolitik?
Ebensowenig hast du bis zu deinem letzten Post übrigens von "Fehlern" geredet, sondern von "saudumm". Das sind ebenfalls zwei verschiedene Dinge und nur weil du jedes zweite Post zu einer neuen Aussage springst, haben Einwände gegen deine vorhergehende Aussage trotzdem Bestand.




compisucher schrieb:


> Erbschaften und die dazugehörige Steuer sind stets Problem der Gerechtigkeit.
> Wenn jemand nix zu erben hat, wird er garantiert dafür sein, dass Wohlhabende auf die Erbschaft eine möglichst hohe Stuer zahlen müssen,
> umgekehrt hat jeder, der ein größeres Erbe erwarten kann, auch kaum Interesse, eine Steuer darauf zu zahlen.
> 
> ...



Sehr egoistische Sichtweise, meinst du nicht? Die Mehrheit in Deutschland hat kein Wohneigentum, du forderst eine Gesetzeslage die selektiv so abschneidet, die Wohneigentümer bis mittlerem Besitztum fördert, im Gegenzug aber zum Beispiel die Besitzer von Handwerksbetrieben der gleichen Vermögensgruppe benachteiligt - und natürlich die große Mehrheit der Leute, die weniger hat. Nein, Eigentum im Wert von 2 Millionen ist nicht "untere Mittelschicht". Davon können sehr viele nicht einmal träumen.

Wo ich dir aber recht geben muss: Die Erbschaftssteuerdebatte in Deutschland wird viel zu stark von "dann muss XY verkaufen" dominiert. Davon profitieren tatsächlich tendentiell diejenigen mit noch mehr Geld, denn es muss eben überhaupt erstmal jemand kaufen können. Sinnvoller wären hier entsprechende Kredit/Miteigentümerregelungen über die Bundesbank mit langen Abzahlfristen. Wer zusätzlich zu einem Bearbeitungs-Freibetrag (GERECHT ist kein Erbe über 0 €! Allenfalls so wenig ungerecht, dass staatlicher Aufwand nicht lohnt) von 50-100000 € etwas erbt, der sollte nicht gezwungen werden, an private Investoren zu verkaufen. Sondern einen Teil des Wertes an die Gemeinschaft übertragen, also z.B. die Erbschaftssteuer von einem Kredit auf die Erbsache bezahlen und diesen dann nach und nach aus den Einnahmen/Vorteilen der Erbsache abstottern. Langfristig hat er dann selbst das ganze Erbe, die Gesellschaft hat ihren gerechten Anteil und Investoren haben so viel, wie sie verdienen: Nichts.



Aber wo wir gerade bei "Nichts" sind:
Was hat das alles eigentlich mit dem Asylstreit und dem Konflikt in der Union zu tun? Beim erben sind die sich sehr, sehr einig. Bei der detuschen Autoindustrie übrigens auch.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juli 2018)

Ein zu vererbendes Gut wurde ja schon besteuert.
Denach wäre ein Erbe,was später weitervererbt wird irgendwann weg,ohne je was davon ausgegeben zu haben.
Man muss ersteinmal dran Arbeiten,das Steuern und Abgaben dem vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck erfüllen.
Dazu gehören auch Versicherungsleistungen.

Übertrag auf artfremde Ausgaben müssen unterbunden werden.Dafür sind dann allgemeine Steuern und Abgaben da.

Man könnte viele Steuern massiv senken und damit Geringverdienende Unterstützen.
Steuern z.B auf Kraftstoffe könnte man Einkommensabhängig oder nach Ökologischen Gesichtspunkten staffeln.
Möglich ist eine ganze Menge um auch sozialer Gerechtigkeit bzw Ausgleich zu dienen.
Angeblich ist dazu ja nie Geld vorhanden,aber wenn Banken gerettet und Griechenland nebst vielen anderen gesponsort werden ist alles im Überfluss vorhanden?
Nebenher sind private Spareinlagen mittlerweile auch verpfändet.

Besser verdienende mit hohen Steuern zu überziehen ist nicht der richtige Weg.
Steuern massiv senken für Geringverdienende sorgt für den Ausgleich in die richtige Richtung.

Grundvoraussetzung ist aber ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Geld,seitens einer Regierung.Daran mangelt es gewaltig.
Wir brauchen also eine Steuerreform vom allergemeinsten.
Ausserdem eine bessere Regierung.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Wird aber meistens schwierig dieses Vorhaben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Wieso? Man muss sich halt nur mit den Sitten in den VAE anfreunden, oder in Kuwait, oder in Katar. Dort zahlt man jeweils weniger als 2,5% Steuern. 



micha34 schrieb:


> Ein zu vererbendes Gut wurde ja schon besteuert.
> Denach wäre ein Erbe,was später weitervererbt wird irgendwann weg,ohne je was davon ausgegeben zu haben.
> Man muss ersteinmal dran Arbeiten,das Steuern und Abgaben dem vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck erfüllen.
> Dazu gehören auch Versicherungsleistungen.


Komisch, die Wirtschaft will ja dass das Geld nicht irgendwo am Sparbuch verrottet. Wer über Generationen auf dem Erbe sitzen bleibt, der hat es anscheinend ohnehin nicht nötig. 
Und wenn das Erbe durch die bösen Steuern immer weniger wird, wird auch der Prozentsatz niedriger, ergo kannst du lange warten bis das Erbe "weg" ist. 



micha34 schrieb:


> Übertrag auf artfremde Ausgaben müssen unterbunden werden.Dafür sind dann allgemeine Steuern und Abgaben da.
> Man könnte viele Steuern massiv senken und damit Geringverdienende Unterstützen.
> Steuern z.B auf Kraftstoffe könnte man Einkommensabhängig oder nach Ökologischen Gesichtspunkten staffeln.
> Möglich ist eine ganze Menge um auch sozialer Gerechtigkeit bzw Ausgleich zu dienen.
> ...


Wenn es so einfach wäre, hätte man es schon längst gemacht. Woher nimmst du die jetzt fehlenden Steuern? Und sparst du ein? 
Die Banken in Griechenland sind deswegen gerettet worden, damit das ganze Konstrukt nicht zusammenbricht. Ist halt in dem Fall blöd für die die ohnehin wenig haben, denn eine Lösung ist nicht in Sicht, und gelernt wurde auch nicht daraus. 



micha34 schrieb:


> Besser verdienende mit hohen Steuern zu überziehen ist nicht der richtige Weg.
> Steuern massiv senken für Geringverdienende sorgt für den Ausgleich in die richtige Richtung.


So sehr ich es auch begrüßen würde, leider lässt es sich nicht so leicht umsetzen. Du musst die Steuereinnahmen ersetzen. Natürlich kann man auch verantwortungsvoller mit den Steuergeldern umgehen, aber letzteres wird nicht einfach so geschehen. Welche Partei wäre denn dafür? Die Linke vermutlich, aber dann wäre schon Ebbe. 



micha34 schrieb:


> Grundvoraussetzung ist aber ein verantwortungsvoller Umgang mit Geld,seitens einer Regierung.Daran mangelt es gewaltig.
> Wir brauchen also eine Steuerreform vom allergemeinsten.
> Ausserdem eine bessere Regierung.


10% der Deutschen besitzen 60% des Geldes. 
Ein Ansatz von mir, ganz grob, wäre halt einfach das Lohnniveau zu heben. Aber das geht ja nicht, Deutschland muss ja "Exportweltmeister" bleiben. 
45 Deutsche besitzen insgesamt so viel wie die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung. Sorry, wer das Ungleichgewicht nicht sieht ist blind. Und ewig kann es so nicht weitergehen. 
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevolkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## remember5 (16. Juli 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und ein vernünftiges Sozialsystem finanziert sich von ganz alleine?


Es gibt kein "Vernünftiges Sozialsystem". Es geht nur darum über Steuern die Menschen zu beklauen und das verkauft man ihnen Sozial. Das ganze funktioniert deshalb so gut weil der Mensch ein soziales Wesen ist und so merkt er das nicht das er eigentlich verarscht wird 

Eine andere frage ist wer wurde überhaupt gefragt und wer und wieviele haben dafür gestimmt für dieses "Vernünftige Sozialsystem". Oder wurde es einfach von oben herrab bestimmt?!

Hartz IV Teilhabechancengesetz: Die Zwangsarbeit fuer ALG II-Bezieher kommt dazu das video: Hier kommt Hartz 5 - Jetzt mit Arbeitszwang ?
Die zwangsarbeit kommt. So viel zu "Sozial". Ist zwar noch nicht durch das ganze aber das klappt schon bei dem Parteiblock den wir haben.


----------



## micha34 (17. Juli 2018)

Die "Linke" als Verantwortungsvoll,ich weiss nicht.
Zumindest sitzen die noch und halten sich auch durch die vorhandenen Teile des SED Vermögen welches bislang von einem EX SED Mann verwaltet wurde.

Da höre ich wieder die Worte "Zwangsarbeit" und gemeint ist wohl,das die soziale Hängematte für die eher Nichtbedürftigen ungemütlicher wird.

Arbeit ist immer Zwangsarbeit,so wird auch oft argumentiert.
Muss nicht unbedingt sein aber wenn es nach der SPD geht,wird das ein unsauberes und unfaires Geschäft und da kann ich Vorwürfe verstehen.
Grundsätzlich kann man aus einer Arbeitspflicht für Arbeitsfähige auch etwas positives machen.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ein zu vererbendes Gut wurde ja schon besteuert.



Ein Auto wird waehrend seines Zussamenbaus auch x-mal besteuert, trotzdem gibt es eine Kfz-Steuer. Auch abschaffen?



micha34 schrieb:


> Man muss ersteinmal dran Arbeiten,das Steuern und Abgaben dem vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck erfüllen.(...)Übertrag auf artfremde Ausgaben müssen unterbunden werden.Dafür sind dann allgemeine Steuern und Abgaben da.



Das Non-Affektationsprinzip kennst Du?



micha34 schrieb:


> Man könnte viele Steuern massiv senken und damit Geringverdienende Unterstützen.



Einkommen ist die Gegenleistung fuer Arbeit. Ab wann ist ein Einkommen fuer Dich gering und warum sollten Steuermittel zur Kompensation aufgewendet werden?



micha34 schrieb:


> Steuern z.B auf Kraftstoffe könnte man Einkommensabhängig oder nach Ökologischen Gesichtspunkten staffeln.



Soll ich an der Tankstelle einen Einkommensnachweis vorlegen? Was macht ein Selbstaendiger - fahrradfahren? Oekologisch? Soll der Tankwart am Auspuff schnueffeln?



micha34 schrieb:


> Angeblich ist dazu ja nie Geld vorhanden,aber wenn Banken gerettet und Griechenland nebst vielen anderen gesponsort werden ist alles im Überfluss vorhanden?



Eigentlich haben wir an Griechenland gut verdient. Und damit meine ich nicht die Handelsbilanzen - die sowieso -, sondern ausdruecklich die griechischen Schulden.


----------



## micha34 (17. Juli 2018)

Ohje.
Kfz-Steuern sind eigentlich für die entsprechende Infrastruktur.
Die anderen Fragestellungen könntest du mit Nachdenken auch selbst beantworten aber ist lese aus deinem Text heraus,das du das nicht möchtest.
Deutschland verdient an griechischen Schulden? Hört sich nach Merkel an.
Wenn ein Staat Geld bekommt damit es einen Teil seiner Verpflichtung nachkommen kann ist logischerweise danach weniger als vorher da.
Gutes Geld dem schlechten hinterhergeworfen.


----------



## JePe (17. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ohje.
> Kfz-Steuern sind eigentlich für die entsprechende Infrastruktur.



... Nein?! Hast Du Dir die Definition des Non-Affektationsprinzips wenigstens mal angeschaut? Oder weisst Du sowieso alles besser?

Und ich sehe mich leider ausser Stande, meine gestellten Fragen selbst zu beantworten; bitte verzeih meine intellektuelle Unterlegenheit. Kannst Du vielleicht aushelfen?


----------



## micha34 (18. Juli 2018)

Non-Affektationsprinzip.
Danach werden Steuern und Abgaben ja bislang verschleudert aber nicht erhoben.
Erhoben wird zweckgebunden (nicht alles) und das wäre nebst anderen auch der allseits bekannte Soli für die Ex-DDR.
Die KFZ Steuern sind nur ein anderes Beispiel.
Dein "Non-Affektationsprinzip" wäre in einem Vertrag das Kleingedrucke,was aber überhaupt nicht gedruckt wurde.

Das Tankstellenbeispiel ist im Zeitalter der Digitalisierung (wiederum nicht Merkels oder Nahles Digitalisierung) für ein Kassensystem z.B an Tankstellen
ebenso kein Problem.

Dazu muss z.B Das Finanzamt dem Steuerzahler nur die passenden Karten zuschicken. die dann vor Ort eingelesen werden.
Diese Daten können gleichzeitig zur Abrechnung benutzt werden. Ins Datev einzubinden  ist auch machbar.
So können Individuelle Steuersätze abgerechnet werden.

Es gibt keine Probleme nur ein fehlender Wille um eine Lösung zu finden. Dann kommen auch solche Sprüche ob denn einer "am Auspuff Schnüffeln" soll.

Es werden auch keine Steuermittel zur Kompensation von Lohnzahlungen benutzt,sondern unterschiedliche Steuersätze angewendet und damit gesenkt.

Auch hilft es nicht,"Reiche" ärmer zu machen denn dadurch werden "Arme" nicht reicher.


----------



## JePe (18. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Non-Affektationsprinzip.
> Danach werden Steuern und Abgaben ja bislang verschleudert aber nicht erhoben.
> Erhoben wird zweckgebunden (nicht alles) und das wäre nebst anderen auch der allseits bekannte Soli für die Ex-DDR.



Immer noch - Nein?! Alle Einnahmen dienen als Deckungsmittel fuer alle Ausgaben. So steht es im (Haushaltsgrundsaetze)Gesetz.



micha34 schrieb:


> Non-Affektationsprinzip.
> Die KFZ Steuern sind nur ein anderes Beispiel.



Vor allem sind sie ein falsches Beispiel. Das muss Dich aber nicht davon abhalten, weiter das Gegenteil zu behaupten.



micha34 schrieb:


> Dein "Non-Affektationsprinzip" wäre in einem Vertrag das Kleingedrucke,was aber überhaupt nicht gedruckt wurde.



Doch, eigentlich schon.



micha34 schrieb:


> Dazu muss z.B Das Finanzamt dem Steuerzahler nur die passenden Karten zuschicken. die dann vor Ort eingelesen werden.



Das ist vielleicht praktikabler, aber immer noch keine Antwort auf die Frage, was den Tankwart meine Einkuenfte angehen?



micha34 schrieb:


> Es werden auch keine Steuermittel zur Kompensation von Lohnzahlungen benutzt,sondern unterschiedliche Steuersätze angewendet und damit gesenkt.



Das ist heute schon so und loest das Problem offenkundig ja nicht.



micha34 schrieb:


> Auch hilft es nicht,"Reiche" ärmer zu machen denn dadurch werden "Arme" nicht reicher.



Der einzige Satz, dem ich zustimmen wuerde. Schade, dass es nur eine Plattituede ist.

Mit dem Asylstreit hat das alles jetzt was genau zu tun ... ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Mit dem Asylstreit hat das alles jetzt was genau zu tun ... ?



Der Frage würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2018)

Der neue Perso würde sowas ermöglichen, aber ja dann könnte jeder VK auf das Einkommen oder anderes schließen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

Ein sehr treffender Meinungsartikel zur aktuellen Debatte.

Vorallem der letzte Satz trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf:



> „Es gibt heute eine humanitäre Religion, die den Gedankenausdruck der Menschen reguliert, und wenn sich einer dem entzieht, dann erscheint er als Ungeheuer, wie wenn jemand im Mittelalter als Ungeheuer erschienen wäre, der die Göttlichkeit Jesu geleugnet hätte.“



Genau das ist das Problem an der heutigen Debattenkultur.


----------



## JePe (18. Juli 2018)

Wobei die Meinungen da auseinander gehen. Und ich Appelle an eine Debattenkultur von einem Diskussionsteilnehmer, der sich regelmaessig im Ton vergriffen und (nicht nur) Fluechtende diffamiert hat, ziemlich vermessen finde. Um beim sakralen Beispiel zu bleiben: vom verbalen Saulus zum Paulus.

Soweit es Seehofers 69sten angeht - dem Mann fehlt der Respekt vor und die Demut fuer das Amt. Und wenn ein Bundesinnenminister einen "Masterplan Migration" vorlegt, der letztlich nur aus aneinandergereihten Repressionen besteht, aber eben gerade keine neuen Impulse fuer Migration und Integration beinhaltet, habe ich auch Zweifel an seiner fachlichen Eignung fuer den Job.

Hat er inzwischen eigentlich Absprachen mit Oesterreich erreicht? Denn wenn die nicht mitspielen, wird es mit dem Zurueckweisen - von der strittigen Rechtslage mal ganz abgesehen - nichts werden. Und bisher gab es von dort eher wenig Ermutigendes zu hoeren (2015 hat Oesterreich im Gegenteil Fluechtende busladungsweise an die deutsche Grenze geschafft)? Was seltsam anmutet, wo doch Kurz, Orban & Co. die umjubelten Pin-Up´s sind, wenn es darum geht, wie man "richtig" Migrationspolitik macht? Genau wie Salvini, der Schiffen nur dann das Anlegen gestattet, wenn (u. a.) Deutschland die auf ihnen befindlichen Fluechtlinge abnimmt.

Aber ach. Das soll ja die Kanzlerin regeln. Kling fair. Schliesslich haette die ohne ihn den Job ja gar nicht. Oder so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Wobei die Meinungen da auseinander gehen.



Wie wohl bei jedem Thema. 



JePe schrieb:


> Soweit es Seehofers 69sten angeht - dem Mann fehlt der Respekt vor und die Demut fuer das Amt.



Absolut nicht. Wir haben endlich mal wieder jemanden, der der falschen Politik zumindest entgegentreten will.



JePe schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Bundesinnenminister einen "Masterplan Migration" vorlegt, der letztlich nur aus aneinandergereihten Repressionen besteht, aber eben gerade keine neuen Impulse fuer Migration und Integration beinhaltet, habe ich auch Zweifel an seiner fachlichen Eignung fuer den Job.



Die Beseitigung der Pull-Faktoren ist das Gebot der Stunde. Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist ein „Masterplan Remigration“. Aber erst mal ein Schritt nach dem anderen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Hat er inzwischen eigentlich Absprachen mit Oesterreich erreicht? Denn wenn die nicht mitspielen, wird es mit dem Zurueckweisen - von der strittigen Rechtslage mal ganz abgesehen - nichts werden. Und bisher gab es von dort eher wenig Ermutigendes zu hoeren (2015 hat Oesterreich im Gegenteil Fluechtende busladungsweise an die deutsche Grenze geschafft)? Was seltsam anmutet, wo doch Kurz, Orban & Co. die umjubelten Pin-Up´s sind, wenn es darum geht, wie man "richtig" Migrationspolitik macht? Genau wie Salvini, der Schiffen nur dann das Anlegen gestattet, wenn (u. a.) Deutschland die auf ihnen befindlichen Fluechtlinge abnimmt.



Diese Länder machen es richtig. Sie schützen ihre Länder vor den Folgen der illegalen Einwanderung. Genau das, was wir auch machen müssten.


----------



## JePe (18. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Länder machen es richtig. Sie schützen ihre Länder vor den Folgen der illegalen Einwanderung. Genau das, was wir auch machen müssten.



Nein, sie haben sie aktiv zu verantworten. Im September 2015 bat Oesterreich, dass alles richtig und viel besser als Deutschland macht, uns um die Aufnahme von Fluechtlingen, weil sich eine nicht mehr zu bewaeltigende Situation anbahnte. Kaum war diese Hilfe zugesagt, setzten sich in Oesterreich und Ungarn Busse und Zuege gen Deutschland in Bewegung, wo man die Fluechtlinge zuhauf ablud. Tage spaeter hat Deutschland die Grenze dann voruebergehend geschlossen, was, unter den damals gegebenen Umstaenden, auch nachtraeglich fuer rechtens befunden wurde.

In Kurzfassung: Oesterreich, Ungarn und andere EU-Mitglieder loesen das Problem eben gerade nicht, sie machen es zum Problem eines anderen. Wenn "machen es richtig" und "genau das" bedeutet, dass wir es ihnen gleichtun sollen: wohin schicken wir denn die Fluechtlinge? Denn Oesterreich und Ungarn, wie es scheint, wollen sie nicht zurueck. Sollen wir sie in Schlauchbooten und mit einer Seekarte auf der Ostsee aussetzen?

Nicht Deutschland muss begreifen, dass das Problem national geloest werden muss; die von Dir in den Rang eines Vorbilds erhobenen muessen akzeptieren, dass es nur national nicht zu loesen ist. Waere es so, gaebe es das Problem schliesslich nicht mehr. Die schlimmsten Schleuser heissen Kurz und Orban. Und es werden mehr. Was koennte man von denen lernen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Nein, sie haben sie aktiv zu verantworten. Im September 2015 bat Oesterreich, dass alles richtig und viel besser als Deutschland macht, uns um die Aufnahme von Fluechtlingen, weil sich eine nicht mehr zu bewaeltigende Situation anbahnte. Kaum war diese Hilfe zugesagt, setzten sich in Oesterreich und Ungarn Busse und Zuege gen Deutschland in Bewegung, wo man die Fluechtlinge zuhauf ablud. Tage spaeter hat Deutschland die Grenze dann voruebergehend geschlossen, was, unter den damals gegebenen Umstaenden, auch nachtraeglich fuer rechtens befunden wurde.



Also haben sie das Problem für ihr Land gelöst. 



JePe schrieb:


> In Kurzfassung: Oesterreich, Ungarn und andere EU-Mitglieder loesen das Problem eben gerade nicht, sie machen es zum Problem eines anderen. Wenn "machen es richtig" und "genau das" bedeutet, dass wir es ihnen gleichtun sollen: wohin schicken wir denn die Fluechtlinge? Denn Oesterreich und Ungarn, wie es scheint, wollen sie nicht zurueck. Sollen wir sie in Schlauchbooten und mit einer Seekarte auf der Ostsee aussetzen?



Wir schicken sie zurück nach Österreich, die sie dann wiederrum (da auch Österreich nie das erste Land sein kann, in dem Einwanderer die EU betreten haben) zurück schicken und so weiter. 

Ansonsten machen wir es wahlweise wie Australien und bezahlen andere Länder für die Aufnahme. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht Deutschland muss begreifen, dass das Problem national geloest werden muss; die von Dir in den Rang eines Vorbilds erhobenen muessen akzeptieren, dass es nur national nicht zu loesen ist. Waere es so, gaebe es das Problem schliesslich nicht mehr. Die schlimmsten Schleuser heissen Kurz und Orban. Und es werden mehr. Was koennte man von denen lernen?



Es geht national, wenn man denn will. Aber gut, lassen wir uns kurz auf die Prämisse ein, es ginge nur im Kollektiv. Warum dann nicht der Mehrheitsmeinung in Europa anschließen und auf stärkere Grenzkontrollen und Rückführung setzen?

Deutschland vertritt eine Mindermeinung in Europa.


----------



## micha34 (18. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Frage würde ich mich anschließen.



Asylstreit hat mit der Gegenfinanzierung zu tun.Die Leistungen die für illegale Einwanderer bereit gestellt werden sind ein Kostenfaktor der eingespart werden sollte.
Keine Leistung,keine illegale Einwanderung.
Ebenso keine Leistungen für EU Armutszuwanderer.
Wir könnten dann sogar die Grenzen offen lassen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir schicken sie zurück nach Österreich, die sie dann wiederrum (da auch Österreich nie das erste Land sein kann, in dem Einwanderer die EU betreten haben) zurück schicken und so weiter.
> Ansonsten machen wir es wahlweise wie Australien und bezahlen andere Länder für die Aufnahme.


Österreich nimmt aber keine zurück. Denn dann müsste Österreich sie zurückschicken, wohin? Ungarn und Italien nehmen ebenfalls keine zurück^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Österreich nimmt aber keine zurück. Denn dann müsste Österreich sie zurückschicken, wohin? Ungarn und Italien nehmen ebenfalls keine zurück^^



Weiter zurückführen. Bis sie wieder im ersten sicheren Land waren. Ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weiter zurückführen. Bis sie wieder im ersten sicheren Land waren. Ist doch ganz einfach


Wie denn?^^ Niemand will sie zurücknehmen. Es braucht halt nur ein Stast zu sagen "nö" und dann geht es nicht mehr. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie denn?^^ Niemand will sie zurücknehmen. Es braucht halt nur ein Stast zu sagen "nö" und dann geht es nicht mehr.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wir sind der wirtschaftliche stärkste Staat in Europa. Dann müssen wir halt diese Macht auch nutzen. Warum sollten wir uns von kleineren und wirtschaftlich schwächeren Ländern erpressen lassen?


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind der wirtschaftliche stärkste Staat in Europa. Dann müssen wir halt diese Macht auch nutzen. Warum sollten wir uns von kleineren und wirtschaftlich schwächeren Ländern erpressen lassen?


Tja ist halt blöd gelaufen. Unser Innenminister nimmt sicher keine Flüchtlinge zurück, eher würde er abtreten als das zu machen. 
Das würde auch Kurz und Strache überhaupt nicht ins Bild passen, sie müssen für den gemeinen Österreicher den starken Mann spielen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taonris (18. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja ist halt blöd gelaufen. Unser Innenminister nimmt sicher keine Flüchtlinge zurück, eher würde er abtreten als das zu machen.
> Das würde auch Kurz und Strache überhaupt nicht ins Bild passen, sie müssen für den gemeinen Österreicher den starken Mann spielen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Unsere gesamte Wirtschaft ist vom Handel mit den Deutschen abhängig wenn Deutschland mit witschaftlichen Sanktionen droht gibt jeder Staat in Europa nach unabhängig von irgendwelchen leeren Politiker Versprechungen, Kurz richtet sich sowieso nach den Geldgebern der ÖVP, also Banken und Konzernen, das sieht man ja an seinen Reformen. Unabhängig davon wird Deutschland  jetzt nicht groß Flüchtlinge zurückschicken jedenfalls nicht mehr als sonst, Merkel wird ihren nationalen Alleingang in der Flüchtlingsfrage fortführen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Juli 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Unsere gesamte Wirtschaft ist vom Handel mit den Deutschen abhängig wenn Deutschland mit witschaftlichen Sanktionen droht gibt jeder Staat in Europa nach unabhängig von irgendwelchen leeren Politiker Versprechungen, Kurz richtet sich sowieso nach den Geldgebern der ÖVP, also Banken und Konzernen, das sieht man ja an seinen Reformen. Unabhängig davon wird Deutschland  jetzt nicht groß Flüchtlinge zurückschicken jedenfalls nicht mehr als sonst, Merkel wird ihren nationalen Alleingang in der Flüchtlingsfrage fortführen.



Deutschland wird nicht mit Sanktionen drohen und sich damit vollkommen isolieren. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## micha34 (19. Juli 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Deutschland wird nicht mit Sanktionen drohen und sich damit vollkommen isolieren.



Da schätzt du Merkel mit Riege aber schlecht ein.
Ihre Politik hat sicher letztendlich auch zum Brexit geführt.

Österreich muss einen eigenen Weg finden um sich eben nicht erpressbar zu machen.Weder Von Deutschland noch von der EU.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten wir uns von kleineren und wirtschaftlich schwächeren Ländern erpressen lassen?



Wie, was, erpressen lassen? Ich dachte von Orban lernen heisst siegen lernen? Und nun isses ein schaebiger Erpresser?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind der wirtschaftliche stärkste Staat in Europa. Dann müssen wir halt diese Macht auch nutzen.



Also das wirtschaftlich staerkste Land soll seine Macht ausnutzen, um behauptete Probleme und Kosten auf die schwaecheren Laender zwangszuverteilen?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir das oft genug tun - Dublin 3 bewirkt letztlich nichts anderes; das jahr(zehnt)elange Sparen z. B. bei der Bundeswehr ebenfalls - und der Ist-Zustand dadurch mindestens beguenstigt wurde: das ist Dein Plan? Dass wir den Griechen nach der Troika nun auch noch die Fluechtlinge schicken? Und wir diese Menschen wie Vieh kreuz und quer durch Europa verfrachten?

Wenn das Deine Vorstellung von Europa ist - meine ist es nicht. Und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Mehrheit es genau so sieht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie, was, erpressen lassen? Ich dachte von Orban lernen heisst siegen lernen? Und nun isses ein schaebiger Erpresser?



Er macht es – aus Sicht seines Landes – richtig, indem er die Probleme für sein Land löst. Aber da wir eine schwache Führung haben, haben wir die Probleme am Hals und lassen uns von schwächeren Ländern erpressen.

Ergo müssen wir unsere Probleme – so wie Orban oder Kurz – loswerden.  



JePe schrieb:


> Also das wirtschaftlich staerkste Land soll seine Macht ausnutzen, um behauptete Probleme und Kosten auf die schwaecheren Laender zwangszuverteilen?



Oder – wie ich bereits vorgeschlagen habe – es wie Australien machen und andere Länder dafür bezahlen. Russland ist ein großes Land und die können immer westliche Devisen gebrauchen 



JePe schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir das oft genug tun - Dublin 3 bewirkt letztlich nichts anderes; das jahr(zehnt)elange Sparen z. B. bei der Bundeswehr ebenfalls - und der Ist-Zustand dadurch mindestens beguenstigt wurde: das ist Dein Plan? Dass wir den Griechen nach der Troika nun auch noch die Fluechtlinge schicken? Und wir diese Menschen wie Vieh kreuz und quer durch Europa verfrachten?



Haben die Einwanderer in Griechenland zuerst die EU betreten? Dann zurück nach Griechenland. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn das Deine Vorstellung von Europa ist - meine ist es nicht. Und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass die Mehrheit es genau so sieht.



Immer mehr Länder setzen – völlig zu Recht - auf Abschottung. Das ist auch das Gebot der Stunde.

Am klügsten sind die dänischen Sozialdemokraten. Deren Vorschlag ist absolut nur Nachahmung zu empfehlen. 

Danemark: Sozialdemokraten wollen Asylrecht abschaffen - WELT


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2018)

Asylrecht abschaffen, nein da kann ich nicht zustimmen.

Aber Asyl war halt nie für solche Fälle wie jetzt gedacht.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2018)

Aus dem Link:

_In der Regierungserklaerung von Venstre, Konservativen und Liberaler Allianz ist von einem aehnlichen System die Rede. Es sei eben nur nicht umsetzbar, unter anderem, weil sich die nordafrikanischen Staaten nicht begeistert zeigen wuerden. Ausserdem, so sagen viele, sei ein daenischer Alleingang in der Fluechtlingspolitik unrealistisch. Was bezweckt Frederiksen also mit dem Papier? In anderthalb Jahren sind Parlamentswahlen in Daenemark._

Sie koennte ja die Herren Seehofer und Soeder beraten? Vielleicht abends bei einer Mass Bier unter dem gut sichtbar angebrachten Kreuz. Was macht es schon, dass das mal fuer etwas voellig Anderes stand.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Juli 2018)

Orban und Kurz sind das Resultat einer Willkommenskultur, die einfach nicht funktionieren wird. Die Menge an Personen ist einfach zu groß.
Es geht rein logistisch nicht, Millionen von Menschen aufzunehmen. Das Sozialsystem wird früher oder später zusammenbrechen. Dann läuft es so wie in Ellwangen, nur in größerem Stil. Dann herrscht hier ganz großes Chaos. Davor haben viele Angst und daher profitieren Personen wie Gauland, Orban usw.


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2018)

Weder sind alle Menschen dieser Welt auf dem Weg ins gelobte (Deutsch)Land noch glaube ich, dass die Mehrheit hier ueberhaupt hin will. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass sich apokalyptische Szenarien wie die von Dir an die Wand gemalten abzeichnen; alle Zahlen gehen eher in die andere Richtung. Aber selbst wenn es so waere, ist das Problem eben nicht geloest, wenn der Ort Rhodos statt Ellwangen heisst.

Anyway. Keine Bange. Dem Soeder, dem entwischt keiner. Der hat den Durchblick!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2018)

Herr Söder halt da ein Nachtsichtgerät in der Hand:

Soeder besichtigt die bayerische Grenze: Dieses Foto sorgt fuer Spott



> Allerdings war den Spöttern dabei etwas entgangen. Es handelte sich bei dem Gegenstand in Söders Hand nämlich nicht um herkömmliches Fernglas, sondern um ein Nachtsichtgerät.



Also geht der Witz ins Leere. Aber netter Versuch.


----------



## compisucher (19. Juli 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Orban und Kurz sind das Resultat einer Willkommenskultur, die einfach nicht funktionieren wird. Die Menge an Personen ist einfach zu groß.
> Es geht rein logistisch nicht, Millionen von Menschen aufzunehmen. Das Sozialsystem wird früher oder später zusammenbrechen. Dann läuft es so wie in Ellwangen, nur in größerem Stil. Dann herrscht hier ganz großes Chaos. Davor haben viele Angst und daher profitieren Personen wie Gauland, Orban usw.



Emotional gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, objektiv jedoch nicht oder nur bedingt.
Unbedarft davon, das Erdogan bestimmt nicht mein Freund ist, hat die Türkei mehr als das dreifache an Flüchtlingen aufgenommen auf als Deutschland.
Deren Lebensstandards werden sicherlich andere sein, aber erst mal Größtenteils in Sicherheit vor Krieg.
•  Laender mit den meisten aufgenommenen anerkannten Fluechtlingen (Stand: Ende 2017) | Statistik

Gemessen an der Einwohneranzahl sind die Leistungen der Länder wie Uganda oder Libanon ungleich größer.

Hier bei uns werden wegen 1 oder Mio. zusätzlicher Leutz kein Sozialsystem zusammenbrechen, allerdings und das ist wohl eher gemeint, der allgemeine Standard auch für Einheimische könnte geringer werden.

Und - sicherlich auch ein Argument, es ist was anderes, wenn primär muslimisch geprägte Flüchtlinge in ein freies Wertesystem wie D. kommen oder in eine ähnliche Kultur (Türkei) kommen.

Und -in D. haben wir eine Überlagerung von Kriegsflüchtlingen und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, kaum einer aus Kamerun wird in der Türkei oder Pakistan um Asyl bitten...

Eine signifikante Chance, dass die derzeitigen Flüchtlinge zur Verbesserung auf dem leergefegten Facharbeitermarkt beitragen würden, halte ich für ein starkes Gerücht.
Realistisch und für die überwiegende Anzahl der Flüchtlinge werden Jobs im Niedriglohnsektor die nicht vorhandene Wahl der Wahl... 


Letztlich geht es darum, wie viel wir bereit sind, vom gemachten Wohlstandbettlaken abzuschneiden und abzugeben. und nur allein um das geht es...unsere Angst vor der Zukunft.

Und warum haben wir diese Angst?
Weil D. in den letzten 50 Jahren das konstruktive Lösen von Konfliktfällen völlig verlernt habt und wir alle in einer Suppe der friedlichen Glückseeligkeit geschwommen sind.

Der derzeitige Ruf nach starken Führern ist nichts anderes als das Eingeständnis eines jeden, mit der Situation persönlich völlig überfordert zu sein. 

Lösung?
Habe ich natürlich auch nicht, aber andere Leutz auf dem Mittelmeer absaufen zu lassen und den Kopf in den Sand vor den Weltproblemen zu stecken ist die denkbar schlechteste...


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2018)

Es ist so menschlich von Erdogan, dass sie so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.

A) Die Türkei mischt da mit
B) Nachbarland von Syrien
C) Dort sind Kurdengebiete deren Homogenität er stören will


----------



## JePe (19. Juli 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Herr Söder halt da ein Nachtsichtgerät in der Hand:
> (...)
> Also geht der Witz ins Leere. Aber netter Versuch.



Oh wait. Stimmt, der Blick durch ein Nachtsichtgeraet am helllichten Morgen ist natuerlich ungleich sinnvoller.

Ich lehne mich nun zurueck, schaue auf das Kreuz an der Wand und geniesse das wohlige Gefuehl von Sicherheit, das mich gerade durchstroemt.

@Topic: Ungarn wegen Migrationspolitik verklagt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Oh wait. Stimmt, der Blick durch ein Nachtsichtgeraet am helllichten Morgen ist natuerlich ungleich sinnvoller.


Weil Politiker auch Nachts ihre Besuche machen. Da hat nur einer von der Pressestelle gepennt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Oh wait. Stimmt, der Blick durch ein Nachtsichtgeraet am helllichten Morgen ist natuerlich ungleich sinnvoller.



Deshalb ja auch die Abdeckung mit den kleinen Gucklöchern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ein zu vererbendes Gut wurde ja schon besteuert.
> Denach wäre ein Erbe,was später weitervererbt wird irgendwann weg,ohne je was davon ausgegeben zu haben.



Und was ist daran falsch, dass nach einigen Vererbungen, also mehreren Jahrhunderten (!) von einem Erbe, für dessen Erhalt/Mehrung kein einziger der Erben je einen Finger krum gemacht hat, irgendwann nichts mehr übrig ist? Ich halte vom "Leistungsprinzip" ja allgemein wenig, weil es meist mit merkwürdigen Vorstellungen von "Leistung" kombiniert wird. Aber der einzige, der je etwas für ein Erbe geleistet hat und es somit wortwörtlich verdienen könnte, ist tot sobald es an Erben geht. Alle anderen erhalten nur ein Geschenk, und können zum Teil keinen einzigen moralischen Grund nennen, der ihnen mehr Anrecht darauf geben würde, als 80 Millionen anderen Deutschen. Oder knapp 8 Milliarden weiteren Inhabern anderer Staatsbürgerschaften. Dass die Erben trotzdem den Großteil dieses Geschenkes behalten dürfen, das oft tausende andere, leer ausgehenden Menschen erarbeitet haben, ist eigentlich schon ein Privileg.

Früher mag das mal mit Zusammenhalt in der Großfamilie gerechtfertigt gewesen sein - Familienangehörige hatten geholfen, die Erbmasse aufzubauen, Familienangehörige hatten den Vererbenen ertragen und gepflegt. Heute zahlt die Gemeinschaft aller Deutschen jedes Jahr deutlich über 300 Milliarden Euro für Rente und Pflege (also Leistungen, die im traditionellen, Erbe-rechtfertigenden Modell die Familie zu 100% übernehmen müsste), die Einnahmen aus der Erbschaftssteuer betragen aber nicht einmal fünf Prozent davon. Die anderen 95 Prozent sind Reingewinn, der aus dem Gemeinschaftsvermögen an einzelne fließt. Und zwar ausschließlich an ohnehin schon begüterte, während die Armen im Gegenzug noch ärmer werden.




remember5 schrieb:


> Eine andere frage ist wer wurde überhaupt gefragt und wer und wieviele haben dafür gestimmt für dieses "Vernünftige Sozialsystem". Oder wurde es einfach von oben herrab bestimmt?!



Jeder einzelne wahlberechtigte wird alle vier Jahre gefragt, was er vom System Deutschland hält. Die Antwort lautet gefühlt seit ewig "gut, bitte weiter genau so".




JePe schrieb:


> Ein Auto wird waehrend seines Zussamenbaus auch x-mal besteuert, trotzdem gibt es eine Kfz-Steuer. Auch abschaffen?



Schlechtes Beispiel. Die auf Vorprodukte erhobenen Steuern lassen sich die Konzerne samt und sonders hinten wieder von ihrer Steuer"last" abziehen.




micha34 schrieb:


> Ohje.
> Kfz-Steuern sind eigentlich für die entsprechende Infrastruktur.



Schön wärs. Die KFZ-Steuern würde nicht einmal für die Bundesstraßen reichen, locker nochmal das gleiche geben Länder und Gemeinden aus. Die Infrastruktur für Autofahrer wird also mehrheitlich von der Allgemeinheit gezahlt, nicht gezielt von den Nutzern. Heißt auch: Wer wenig oder gar nicht Auto fährt subventioniert diejenigen, die es häufig und viel machen. Im Falle von denjenigen, die aus Mangel an Geld wenig oder gar nicht fahren ist das genauso ein Umverteilung von unten nach oben, wie die Erbschaftssteuer.




micha34 schrieb:


> Das Tankstellenbeispiel ist im Zeitalter der Digitalisierung (wiederum nicht Merkels oder Nahles Digitalisierung) für ein Kassensystem z.B an Tankstellen
> ebenso kein Problem.
> 
> Dazu muss z.B Das Finanzamt dem Steuerzahler nur die passenden Karten zuschicken. die dann vor Ort eingelesen werden.



Willkommen im totalen Überwachungsstaat, in dem jede einzelne finanzielle Transaktion von dir überwacht und registiert wird 
Am besten noch supranational organisieren, nicht dass hier am Ende noch Ausländer ohne entsprechende Karte steuerfrei tanken. Ich bin sicher, Putin kooperiert gerne beim Aufbau eines einheitlichen Systems und Googles- äh Trumpistan sowieso.



> So können Individuelle Steuersätze abgerechnet werden.



Und wer sich unangenehm verhält, bei dem beträgt der Satz dann halt mal individuell 110%.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Asylrecht abschaffen, nein da kann ich nicht zustimmen.
> 
> Aber Asyl war halt nie für solche Fälle wie jetzt gedacht.



Asyl war durchaus für solche Einzelfälle wie heute gedacht. Was von den Schaffern des Konzeptes nicht vorhergesehen wurde: Das Staaten und Konzerne im 21. Jhd. weltweit an dutzenden Orten gleichzeitig schaffen, die ganze Völker ihr Heil in der Flucht suchen lassen.
Aber an dem Ende will ja scheinbar niemand was ändern...


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juli 2018)

Quelle bitte
Ich will Schwarz auf Weiß sehen, dass Asyl für Fälle gedacht war, dass Millionen Flüchtlinge wegen Bürgerkriegen von anderen Kontinenten kommen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2018)

Naja, die Bürgerkriege sind ja letztendlich eine

Folge der desaströsen Politik der Kolonisierung 

Durch Coca-Cola und Hamburger wird keiner satt,

wenn die Menschen kein Geld haben 

Man müsste erstmal mehr Geld investieren,

damit die Menschen eine Grundlage haben,

ihre grundlegensten Bedürfnisse befriedigen zu können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2018)

@Sparanus: In Anbetracht dessen, dass ich dich von der Beantwortung der gut eines halben Dutzend anderer, seit zum Teil Wochen ausstehender Aspekte allein in diesem Thread abhalten will, beschränke ich meine Antwort auf eine Wiederholung des Teils, den du wohl nicht verstanden hast: *Einzelfall*

In Anbetracht der Zustimmung anderer Threadteilnehemer gehe ich bis auf weiteres davon aus, dass die restlichen Diskussionsteilnehmer keine weiteren Ausführungen brauchen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2018)

Jeden Einzelfall zu betrachten kann man sich bei der Menge aber nicht leisten und so ganz tut man das ja auch nicht. (Sichere Herkunftsländer)


----------



## micha34 (21. Juli 2018)

Asyl und rechtliches:  Art 16a GG - Einzelnorm


Demnach müsste die Anzahl der "Einzelfälle" mehr als überschaubar gering sein.

Ebenso sind Migration und Asyl verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juli 2018)

Sie beantragen halt alle Asyl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Asyl und rechtliches:  Art 16a GG - Einzelnorm
> 
> 
> Demnach müsste die Anzahl der "Einzelfälle" mehr als überschaubar gering sein.
> ...



Die Anzahl der Berechtigten zu politischem Asyl ist gering. Die Zahl der zu bearbeitenden Fälle ist dagegen so groß, wie die Zahl der Antragsteller. Das ist nun einmal zentraler Bestandteil eines Grundrechts und einem Rechtsstaat: Man entzieht sie nicht einfach pauschal, weil man es sich ""nicht leisten kann""


----------



## Sparanus (27. Juli 2018)

Man kann aber, wie es bereits getan wird, für unwahrscheinliche Fälle schnellere Modelle entwickeln.

Rechtsstaat bedeutet ja nur, dass man sich an geltendes Recht hält und es bedeutet nicht, dass die Gesetze die vor 50 Jahren (Zahl aus der Luft gegriffen) gemacht wurden heute auch noch so gelten müssen.
Die Gesetzgebung ist wiederum an die Demokratie gebunden und an der Wahlurne gibt es keine laute Minderheit die entscheidet. 
Ausnahmen müssen natürlich betrachtet werden wie die Ewigkeitsklausel, aber selbst eine neue Verfassung wäre rechtlich möglich.


----------



## micha34 (28. Juli 2018)

Das Gesetz besagt auch etwas über die Herkunft aus sicheren Ländern.

Demnach müsste der Asylantragssteller erstmal im Vorfeld seine Herkunft nachweisen,bevor ein Asylverfahren eingeleitet wird.
Ansonsten kann man es als durchaus abgesichert  Ansehen,das er aus einem sicheren Land stammt.
Für das Asylverfahren ist durchaus eine Mitwirkungspflicht vorhanden und auch zu Verlangen (Bringschuld).
Diese Mitwirkungspflicht besteht ebenso über Vermögensnachweis bei Inanspruchnahme von Sozialleistungen.

Was steht alsol Personen zu die illegal Einreisen und ihre Identität nicht fest steht?


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2018)

Koenntest Du freundlicherweise kurz die Stellen im Gesetz verlinken, die Dich zu dieser bemerkenswerten Analyse verleitet haben?


----------



## micha34 (28. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Koenntest Du freundlicherweise kurz die Stellen im Gesetz verlinken, die Dich zu dieser bemerkenswerten Analyse verleitet haben?



Immer noch:  Art 16a GG - Einzelnorm
Ergibt sich aus Absatz 3.
Ergäbe sich auch noch aus Absatz2 mit dem Ziel von Absatz1.
das Asylrecht gilt nur für Personen  Ländern,die nicht als sicher eingestuft sind und ansonsten nur in vom Antragsteller begründeten Fall.
Demnach muss der Antragsteller seine Herkunft/Identität nachweisen um überhaupt das Asylrecht nutzen zu können.
Kommt er aus einem sicheren Land,sind die Erfordernisse noch weitreichender.

Also,kein Herkunftsnachweis/Identitätsnachweis und es ist keine Zuständigkeit im Asylrecht gegeben.
Das ein Berechtigungsnachweis seitens der Asylgebenden Länder erfolgen muss,geht aus keiner Rechtslage hervor.
Daraus ergibt sich die Bringschuld.
Auch ist ein Nachweis der Bedürftigkeit und Offenlegung des Vermögens erforderlich um Sozialleistung zu erhalten.
Auch dieser Nachweis ist ohne Identitäts und Vermögensfeststellung nicht möglich.
Bzw nur unter Missachtung von Gesetzen,welches dann gleichzeitig zum Missbrauch sowohl des Asylrecht als auch von Sozialleistungen
Hand in Hand geht.

Deshalb muss der normale Empfänger von Sozialleistung sich erstmal zweifelsfrei identifizieren und seine Bedürftigkeit und den Anspruch nachweisen,bevor er Leistungen erhält.Das SGB enthält auch besagte Mitwirkungspflicht.


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2018)

Und koenntest Du bitte die konkrete Passage zitieren, nach der kein Asylverfahren durchzufuehren ist und / oder kein Anspruch auf Asyl oder sonstige Duldung besteht, wenn das Herkunftsland nicht nachgewiesen werden kann? Die kann ich naemlich beim besten Willen nicht finden. Nicht im GG, nicht im AufenthG und auch nicht im AsylG.


----------



## micha34 (28. Juli 2018)

Ich kann dir die konkrete Passage zeigen,nach dem ein Asylverfahren eingeleitet werden kann.Ist an Voraussetzungen gebunden.

Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dieses,wann ein Asylverfahren nicht eingeleitet werden kann.Weil die Voraussetzungen nicht bestimmt werden können.Mangels Identitätsnachweis.

Aber das hast du sicher schon selbst entdeckt.Geht auch auch dem Link hervor.

Da ist noch das Passgesetz. Gilt nur für Deutsche,denen es nämlich untersagt ist sich Legitimationsdokumente mit Phantasienamen,Herkunft und Geburtsdatum ausstellen zu lassen. Bei den illegalen Grenzübertretern ohne Herkunftsnachweis ist das aber kein Problem.Da gilt das Passgesetz nicht.Das ist dann wieder beim Sozialbetrug praktisch oder wenn man seine Phantasiepapiere weiterverkaufen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Das Gesetz besagt auch etwas über die Herkunft aus sicheren Ländern.
> 
> Demnach müsste der Asylantragssteller erstmal im Vorfeld seine Herkunft nachweisen,bevor ein Asylverfahren eingeleitet wird.



Nö.



> Ansonsten kann man es als durchaus abgesichert  Ansehen,das er aus einem sicheren Land stammt.



Nö.



> Für das Asylverfahren ist durchaus eine Mitwirkungspflicht vorhanden und auch zu Verlangen (Bringschuld).



Jein. Ist so, aber eine exakte Definition ist beinahe unmöglich, weswegen es ggf. beim Verlangen bleibt.



> Diese Mitwirkungspflicht besteht ebenso über Vermögensnachweis bei Inanspruchnahme von Sozialleistungen.



Dito.



> Was steht alsol Personen zu die illegal Einreisen und ihre Identität nicht fest steht?



Ein rechtsstaatliches Verfahren.




micha34 schrieb:


> Immer noch:  Art 16a GG - Einzelnorm
> Ergibt sich aus Absatz 3.



Nö. Daraus ergibt sich einzig eine Annahme und sobald dieser Annahme widersprochen wird, muss geprüft werden, was tatsächlich vorliegt => Asylverfahren.



> Ergäbe sich auch noch aus Absatz2 mit dem Ziel von Absatz1.
> das Asylrecht gilt nur für Personen  Ländern,die nicht als sicher eingestuft sind und ansonsten nur in vom Antragsteller begründeten Fall.



Das ändert nichts daran, dass du eben prüfen muss, ob das der Fall ist.



> Demnach muss der Antragsteller seine Herkunft/Identität nachweisen um überhaupt das Asylrecht nutzen zu können.



Nö. Wenn jemand §16.1 anwenden möchte, dann muss er politische Verfolgung nachweisen. Wenn DU (oder der deutsche Staat) §16.2 oder .3 GEGEN jemanden anwenden wollen, dann musst DU (respektive der Staat) das nachweisen. Und das ist auch aus gutem Grund so formuliert, denn ein Herkunftsnachweis ist ohne Kooperation des Herkunftslandes kaum möglich und somit gerade bei politisch Verfolgten, für die das Asylrecht nunmal gedacht ist, unmöglich.



> Kommt er aus einem sicheren Land,sind die Erfordernisse noch weitreichender.



Nö. Genau genommen macht das für die Anforderungen der Verfahren fast gar keinen Unterschied. Jeder hat Anrecht auf eine Prüfung seine einzelnen Falls, die Liste der "sicheren Herkunftsländer" ist zu 50% Politiker-Selbstbeschäftigung und zu 50% Verwaltungsformalität. Wer da (vermutlich) herkommt, der wird während des laufenden Verfahrens nur irgendwie untergebracht. Bei Leuten aus vermutlich unsicheren Herkunftsländern beginnt man dagegen -sofern Kapazitäten vorhanden sind-, schon mit ersten Integrationsmaßnahmen, denn die Verfahren können bekanntermaßen sehr lange dauern.



> Auch ist ein Nachweis der Bedürftigkeit und Offenlegung des Vermögens erforderlich um Sozialleistung zu erhalten.



Das steht im Sozialgesetzbuch aber auch so drin und das deutsche Rechtssystem legt auch alle Notwendigkeiten fest, damit das überhaupt möglich ist. Das Asylgesetz, dass sich per Definition auf Ereignisse außerhalb des deutschen Rechtsraums bezieht, muss auch so funktionieren.


----------



## micha34 (28. Juli 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö.
> Das Asylgesetz, dass sich per Definition auf Ereignisse außerhalb des deutschen Rechtsraums bezieht, muss auch so funktionieren.



Zauberwort.Funktioniert eben alles ausserhalb des deutschen Rechtsraum.
Nette Umschreibung für "Was kümmern uns deutsche Gesetze,die sind für Deutsche da und alles andere machen wir nach Gutdünken."
Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Neuerdings scheint die Einreise mittels selbstgebastelter Flammenwerfer,Ätzkalk und sonstiges zu den legimimen Einwanderungsarten zu gehören wie das spanische aktuelle Beispiel zeigt.
Macht 600 Einzelfälle,aber auf den Rechtsstaat kann man sich verlassen (Satire aus)


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2018)

... Du kannst also keine einschlaegige Passage zitieren. Warum so kompliziert?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Zauberwort.Funktioniert eben alles ausserhalb des deutschen Rechtsraum.
> Nette Umschreibung für "Was kümmern uns deutsche Gesetze,die sind für Deutsche da und alles andere machen wir nach Gutdünken."



Ich hab keine Ahnung, was für einen Scheiß du laberst, aber du hast weder mein Post gelesen noch Verstanden, was Asyl eigentlich ist.


----------



## micha34 (29. Juli 2018)

Ich weiss,was Asyl ist und  für welche Gruppe das vorgesehen ist.
Du hast das Problem zwischen Asyl und Migration nicht zu unterscheiden.

Schlimmer ist nur,zwischen Asyl und Migration nicht unterscheiden zu wollen.
Zu dieser Gruppe zähle ich dich.



JePe schrieb:


> ... Du kannst also keine einschlaegige Passage zitieren. Warum so kompliziert?



Kompliziert?Ehrlich?
Du hast das schon ganz gut verstanden so wie 99,99% der Forennutzer.

Zitat: "Man sollte niemals mit einem "Asylantenfreund" streiten, denn er
zieht dich auf sein Niveau runter und versucht dich dort mit
seinen Erfahrungen schlagen."

(das mit dem "Dummen" habe ich ausgetauscht).


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2018)

Ich koennte jetzt auf Deine plumpe Provokation eingehen oder Dich fragen, wie Du darauf kommst, der einsame Mahner zu sein, der 99,9% der Forennutzer hinter sich weiss. Sei´s drum.

Falls Dich interessieren sollte, wie ein Asylverfahren tatsaechlich verlaeuft und welche anderen Schutzarten es noch so gibt, kannst Du das u. a. hier nachlesen. Beachte bitte auch die Anfolge. Aber hey. Was wissen die schon.


----------



## micha34 (29. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich koennte jetzt auf Deine plumpe Provokation eingehen oder Dich fragen, wie Du darauf kommst, der einsame Mahner zu sein, der 99,9% der Forennutzer hinter sich weiss. Sei´s drum.



Das ist ein Paradebeispiel selektiver Wahrnehmung wenn du daraus liest,das 99,9% der Forennutzer hinter mir oder meine Aussagen stehen.

Lediglich das der Anteil begriffsstutziger Forenteilnehmer nach meiner Schätzung bei 0,1% liegt.
Damit sind fast alle Forenteilnehmer in der Lage meine Aussagen problemlos zu verstehen,wärend du die 99,9% eher für Dumm hälst
das keiner mitbekommt,wie du meine Aussagen verdrehen willst.

Ehrlich gesagt,wäre ich ziemlich Angepisst,wenn 99,9% meiner Meinung wären.

Ich mag Leute die eine eigene Meinung vertreten und ich mag auch gerade das rumstreiten oder Diskutieren mit denen.
Sonst könnte ich auch Selbstgespräche führen.

Tja,Politik polarisiert im Moment besonders stark aber ich denke,das wir uns in anderen Forenbereichen weiter gut verstehen werden.
Allerdings werde ich dir wohl auch in Zukunft in diesem Unterforum noch einige Kröten zum Schlucken geben.

Trotzdem,nichts für ungut.
Arbeite auch weiterhin an dir!

Bei Bedarf erkläre ich dir unser Lieblingsthema "Flüchtlinge" auch mit ganz,ganz,ganz einfachen und kurzen Beispielen
die sehr leicht und verdaulich selbsterklärend sind.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2018)

Mach Dir mal wegen mir keine Umstaende. Wenn Du nur vielleicht nach immerhin drei Seiten heisser Luft - und damit meine ich nicht das Wetter - endlich! verraten koenntest, wo genau denn nun im Gesetz steht, dass erst die Herkunft zu beweisen ist, ehe ein Asylverfahren begonnen werden kann? Denn das war Deine These und beim zustaendigen Bundesamt scheint man da irgendwie einen anderen Informationsstand zu haben.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Juli 2018)

*Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt. Bitte achtet etwas besser auf eure Ausdrucksweise!*


----------



## micha34 (29. Juli 2018)

Älterer Artikel aber dennoch lesenswert:   Die "Kleine Hexe" mit "Messerwerfer" statt "Negerlein" - MOZ.de


----------



## JePe (30. Juli 2018)

Ich lese da: Die Menschen - oder wenigstens ein paar davon - entwickeln, wenn auch langsam, ein Bewusstsein fuer Alltagsrassismus (auch wenn "Eskimofrauen" durch "Indianerinnen" zu ersetzen erahnen laesst, dass das noch ein weiter Weg sein wird). Ich lese da auch: Die Aenderungsvorschlaege kamen vom Autor selbst. Scheinbar war er also zur Reflexion und Selbstkritik faehig. Beides laesst hoffen.

Apropos hoffen - kannst oder kannst Du nun nicht den Teil des Gesetzes zitieren, nach dem ein Asylverfahren erst durchzufuehren ist, wenn die antragstellende Person ihre Herkunft bewiesen hat? Oder kommt als naechstes ein launiger Artikel ueber den Schwarzen Peter und warum es die Grundrechte des weissen Mannes in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise beschneidet, wenn er den nicht mehr so nennen darf?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. Juli 2018)

Verallgemeinernd vom "weißen Mann" zu reden ist übrigens auch ein Zeichen von Alltagsrassismus.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2018)

Stimmt, das geht besser: Gut situierte autochtone Deutsche männlichen Geschlechts, die darum fürchten, dass andere die selben Privilegien genießen/bekommen könnten, wie sie selber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2018)

Jeder weiße ist also Deutsch. Interessant.


----------



## micha34 (31. Juli 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Apropos hoffen - kannst oder kannst Du nun nicht den Teil des Gesetzes zitieren, nach dem ein Asylverfahren erst durchzufuehren ist, wenn die antragstellende Person ihre Herkunft bewiesen hat? Oder kommt als naechstes ein launiger Artikel ueber den Schwarzen Peter und warum es die Grundrechte des weissen Mannes in nicht hinnehmbarer Weise beschneidet, wenn er den nicht mehr so nennen darf?



Speziell dazu habe ich einen Text verfasst,der allerdings gelöscht wurde weil "mimimi" irgendwer(da dachte ich eigentlich sogar an dich,ich Entschuldige mich,falls ich falsch lag?)sich beim Moderator "INU.ID"
ausgeweint hat.Zugegeben,dieser Text wäre für einen Links-Grünen tatsächlich starker Tobak gewesen aber für normale Leute eher witzig mit zusätzlich informativer Fragestellung an dich.

Nach der Löschung erklärte ich,das da mal ein Text war,der gelöscht wurde und vermutlich warum,was anscheinend besagten Moderator nicht gefiel.
Kindergarten.

Da dieses Unterforum eh kaum ein Mensch liest und anstelle von Gegenargumenten dann Gelöscht wird,ist es mir nicht wichtig genug noch meine Freizeit hier einzubringen.
Da machen die anderen Unterforen mehr Sinn,wo ich versuchen kann noch Leute zu helfen.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2018)

Dein Vergleich  mit  Verlauste bissigen Köter soll witzig sein ?


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte Dich nicht um die Formulierung eines Textes, sondern um ein Zitat aus geltendem Recht gebeten, dass Deine Behauptung gestuetzt haette. Ich werte es einfach mal als Fortschritt dass Du akzeptierst, dass es so ein Gesetz schlicht nicht gibt.

Ansonsten ist die Diskussion mit Dir hier fuer mich beendet, weil Du nicht diskutieren willst. So gehe denn hin und bereichere andere Unterforen, in denen  man den Leuten noch helfen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ich weiss,was Asyl ist und  für welche Gruppe das vorgesehen ist.
> Du hast das Problem zwischen Asyl und Migration nicht zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Schlimmer ist nur,zwischen Asyl und Migration nicht unterscheiden zu wollen.
> Zu dieser Gruppe zähle ich dich.



Wenn du anhand meiner Aussagen ausschließlich zum Thema Asyl meine Differnzierung anderer Themen ableitest und deswegen für den Rest der Welt unverständliche Posts verfasst, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. Du antwortest auf falsche Zerrbilder, die du dir selbst einbildest, aber nicht auf real getätigte (oder auch nur gedachte) Aussagen


----------



## JePe (12. August 2018)

Nicht funktionsfaehig - Merkel ueber Dublin-Vereinbarung.


----------



## RtZk (12. August 2018)

Das was man nicht mag ignoriert man eben, wenn wir Normalos das nur bei allen Verträgen die uns nicht passen auch so machen könnten.


----------



## RtZk (13. August 2018)

FDP-Aussenpolitiker: Lambsdorff kritisiert Fluechtlingsabkommen mit Spanien als „Witz“ - WELT
Bravo Merkel, die Flüchtlinge die von Spanien nach Deutschland kommen werden natürlich durch Österreich reisen  .


----------



## JePe (13. August 2018)

... entweder koennen oder wollen die Leute ihre Aussage und das Problem noch immer nicht erfassen: Die Fluechtlinge kommen bis nach Deutschland, weil die Laender, die lt. Dublin eigentlich fuer die Durchfuehrung des Asylverfahrens zustaendig waeren, nicht (mehr) mitspielen wollen (und koennen) und nicht, weil die boese Merkel die Grenzen geoeffnet und Italien und Ungarn die Fluechtenden weggeschnappt hat. Und das diese Laender nicht mehr mitspielen liegt daran, dass Dublin eine arrogante Totgeburt und der Versuch war, die Probleme dieser Welt - und Fluechtlingsbewegungen haben immer dazugehoert und werden das auch kuenftig und da vermutlich auch noch staerker tun - in den kleinen und armen Laendern primaer des Suedens zu parken. Ganz aehnlich, wie Russland eine "Pufferzone" zwischen sich und der NATO beansprucht (und dafuer auch Druck ausuebt oder Krieg fuehrt), hat das reiche Kerneuropa sich einen Speckguertel geleistet.

Sie hat mit ihrer Einschaetzung voellig recht - Dublin funktioniert nicht; gebraucht wird ein EU-einheitliches Asylsystem, einschliesslich Verfahren und Verteilung. Vorzuwerfen ist ihr allenfalls, dass es so lange gebraucht hat, bis sie das Offensichtliche endlich ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2018)

Die Verteilung wird ncihts bringen, wenn die Leute am Ende nach Deutschland wollen, weil es da am meisten Geld in der sozialen Hängematte gibt.

Wir können diese Leute nicht aufnehmen. Was bringt das? Dann macht sich morgen die doppelte Anzahl auf den Weg. Das Hauptproblem ist das Bevölkerungswachstum und das Problem kann Europa nicht lösen, dass müssen diese Länder selbst lösen. Alles was wir machen können (und müssen) ist uns vor den Folgen dieses Problems zu schützen.

Das Prinzip muss Abschottung und Rückführung lauten und da ist tatsächlich die ganze EU gefragt. Sonst sehen unsere Länder bald aus, wie jene, woher diese Leute kommen. Ich wüsste nicht, was daran erstrebenswert ist.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Verteilung wird ncihts bringen, wenn die Leute am Ende nach Deutschland wollen, weil es da am meisten Geld in der sozialen Hängematte gibt.



Und wie immer scherst du alle über einen Kamm. Kennt man nicht anders von dir.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer scherst du alle über einen Kamm. Kennt man nicht anders von dir.



Weil halt nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, gell?

Hartz IV: Immer mehr Fluechtlinge auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen 

Hmm, warum kommen diese Leute bloß sonst her? Muss wohl das Essen und das Wetter in Deutschland sein, weil der Sozialstaat kann es ja nicht sein, richtig?


----------



## Sparanus (13. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie immer scherst du alle über einen Kamm. Kennt man nicht anders von dir.


Es ist in dem Fall auch so.
Kein armes EU Land hat im Verhältnis ähnlich viele Flüchtlinge aufgenommen wie Deutschland. Das waren alles die wohlhabenden EU Staaten.

Ich kann das auch nachvollziehen, gut ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## JePe (13. August 2018)

Hier wird detaillierter aufgeschluesselt, wer tatsaechlich anspruchsberechtigt ist und woher 2017 Menschen kamen, die Leistungen bekommen haben. Und wer von "sozialen Haengematten" schwadroniert, sollte zumindest erwaehnen, dass diese Faulpelze bis August 2016 als Folge der sog. Vorrangpruefung praktisch keine Chance hatten, ihren Lebensunterhalt durch Arbeit zu selbst zu sichern. Und solange das Asylverfahren noch anhaengig ist, erhaelt der Asylbewerber Leistungen nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz iHv € 135,- / Monat, kein "Hartz IV". Was fuer eine Haengematte tatsaechlich reicht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein armes EU Land hat im Verhältnis ähnlich viele Flüchtlinge aufgenommen wie Deutschland. Das waren alles die wohlhabenden EU Staaten.



Weil die es sich auch eher leisten koennen als die armen Staaten? Weil deren Armut und unser Reichtum eine Kausalitaetskette bilden? Weil es eben nicht funktioniert, den Griechen nach der Troika nun auch noch die Fluechtenden zu schicken?


----------



## Sparanus (14. August 2018)

Die Flüchtlinge sind ja vom sich aus nicht geblieben...


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. August 2018)

Mal wieder der tägliche "Einzelfall":

Mehrfach vorbestraft (acht Strafen bevor es zur Gefängngisstrafe kam und die dann auch nur - typisch deutsche Kuscheljustiz - auf Bewährung) und mal wieder kein Anspruch hier zu sein.

Man sollte darüber nachdenken, in solchen Fällen die Leute haftbar zu machen, die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass so ein Subjekt nicht in Haft ist bzw. nicht abgeschoben wird. Die machen sich hier eindeutig mitschuldig.

PS: Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Achtmal Geldstrafe. Und dann wundert man sich, dass niemand unsere Rechtssystem für voll nimmt.


----------



## JePe (16. August 2018)

Entscheidungen sollten dem "Rechtsempfinden" der Bevoelkerung entsprechen: NRW-Innenminister plaediert fuer Abschaffung der Gewaltenteilung und Einfuehrung der Lynchjustiz. Na ja, nicht ganz. Aber die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## aloha84 (16. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Entscheidungen sollten dem "Rechtsempfinden" der Bevoelkerung entsprechen: NRW-Innenminister plaediert fuer Abschaffung der Gewaltenteilung und Einfuehrung der Lynchjustiz. Na ja, nicht ganz. Aber die Richtung stimmt.



Naja so würde ich es nicht ausdrücken.....aber


> NRW-Innenminister Herbert Reul kritisierte das Urteil. "Die Unabhängigkeit von Gerichten ist ein hohes Gut. *Aber Richter sollten immer auch im Blick haben, dass ihre Entscheidungen dem Rechtsempfinden der Bevölkerung entsprechen*", sagte der CDU-Politiker der "Rheinischen Post". "Ich zweifle, ob das bei diesem Beschluss der Fall ist." Wenn die Bürger Gerichtsentscheidungen nicht mehr verstehen, "ist das Wasser auf die Mühlen der Extremen".



Die gesamte Aussage ist halt...dumm.
Ein Richter urteilt immer im Rahmen eines Gesetzes, und urteilt nicht wie es der Meinung der Bevölkerung beliebt.
Das ist einer der Unterschiede zwischen unserer westlichen Industrienation und den bekloppten Islamisten....und diesen Unterschied sollte man beibehalten.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die gesamte Aussage ist halt...dumm.


Nicht dumm, sondern spiegelt die Sehnsucht in Teilen der Union wieder, dass das "gesunde Volksempfinden" wieder mit Grundlage für Urteile werden soll.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht dumm, sondern spiegelt die Sehnsucht in Teilen der Union wieder, dass das "gesunde Volksempfinden" wieder mit Grundlage für Urteile werden soll.



Die Aussage von NRW-Innenminister Herbert Reul ist wirklich sau dämlich, die Union jetzt aber mit deiner Aussage in Richtung AfD zu rücken genauso! Also mal ruhig mit den Pferden!


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aussage von NRW-Innenminister Herbert Reul ist wirklich sau dämlich, die Union jetzt aber mit deiner Aussage in Richtung AfD zu rücken genauso! Also mal ruhig mit den Pferden!



Na ja, wer solche Aussagen tätigt, hat schon gewissen Vorstellungen.
Das gleiche macht die Afd doch auch. Immer irgendwelche Aussagen tätigen und nachher sagen, dass man es nicht so meinte.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Aussage von NRW-Innenminister Herbert Reul ist wirklich sau dämlich, die Union jetzt aber mit deiner Aussage in Richtung AfD zu rücken genauso! Also mal ruhig mit den Pferden!


Weil? 
Ich sprach von Teilen und ein Blick in die jüngere Vergangenheit der Union genügt um zu wissen, was sich dort für Leute rumtreiben und wie rechtsoffen man eben in Teilen ist. Personen wie Hohmann, Steinbach sowie König Horst und Kuscheleien mit dem Burschenschaftsmileu sind nunmal keine Einzelfälle. Oder um noch ein paar Jahrzehnte zurückzugehen: Als Kohl (und Reagan) in Bitburg die SS rehabilitieren wollten.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

Also Hofmann wurde von der Union selber entsorgt, Steinbach war seit Legislaturen völlig unbedeutend, eher ein Maskottchen und Horst hat sich doch nun gründlich blamiert und bei der Bayern Wahl wird die Blamage noch größer werden!
Die Kanzlerin und die ist Vorsitzende der CDU und bestimmt die Richtlinien der Politik, hat sich von Horsti nicht einen mm politischen Raum abnehmen lassen, soweit zu den angesprochenen Leuten!

Dein letzter Satz ist sozusagen eine absolut böswillige Unterstellung oder bewußt falsche Tatsachenbehauptung!
Auf dem Soldatenfriedhof waren AUCH (deutlichst in der Minderzahl) Angehörige der Waffen SS bestattet, daraus eine Rehabilitierung der SS abzuleiten ist schon mega frech bis absolut erlogen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. August 2018)

Zumindest Tunesien ist - zum Glück - schlauer als wir:

Fall Sami A.: Richterin macht Behoerden schwere Vorwuerfe 



> Sofiene Sliti, Sprecher des tunesischen Justizministeriums, sagte „BILD“ am Mittwoch: „Dieses Urteil hat keinerlei Konsequenzen für uns. Ich habe es schon mehrfach gesagt: In Tunesien gilt tunesisches Recht und sonst nichts! Dass es in Deutschland Probleme zwischen Ministerien und Gerichten gibt, ist nicht unser Problem. Das Verfahren hier in Tunesien ist noch nicht abgeschlossen, er hat aufgrund dessen keinen Ausweis, mit dem er reisen könnte.“



Vorallem der letzte Satz ist sehr interessant. In Tunesien  ist es also noch üblich, dass man ohne Pass nicht reisen darf. Wenn man das bloß mal den deutschen Behörden stecken könnte.

Nebenbei darf sich Sami A. zurzeit in Tuneisen frei aufhalten (er darf nur das Land halt nicht verlassen). Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum man ihn nicht nach Tunesien abschieben durfte. Sein Leben ist ja massiv gefährdet


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. August 2018)

Seinerzeit war es vielleicht so. Oder man macht wegen der Medien nicht.


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

Die Aussage des Innenministers ist wirklich Schwachsinn, allerdings, was kann die Exekutive dazu, wenn die Judikative ihre Entscheidung zu spät mitteilt.
Aber immerhin sind wir ihn jetzt los.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz ist sozusagen eine absolut böswillige Unterstellung oder bewußt falsche Tatsachenbehauptung!


Nein, ist es beides nicht. Es reiht sich u.a. darin ein, dass seit Kohl Bundeskanzler war, die Vereinigung für ehemalige SSler, HIAG, nicht mehr im Bundesverfassungsschutzbericht genannt wurde.
Wobei es auch ein zweifelhaftes Licht auf die bundesdeutsche Gesellschaft der 80er Jahre wirft, wenn der Versuch die SS zu rehabilitieren auf breite Zustimmung stößt. Also das Gegenteil zu den USA.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Aussage des Innenministers ist wirklich Schwachsinn, allerdings, was kann die Exekutive dazu, wenn die Judikative ihre Entscheidung zu spät mitteilt.
> Aber immerhin sind wir ihn jetzt los.


Na klar. Aber später nicht jammern, wenn man bei anderen Entscheidungen  auch nicht nach dem Gesetz handelt.


----------



## Sparanus (16. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Entscheidungen sollten dem "Rechtsempfinden" der Bevoelkerung entsprechen: NRW-Innenminister plaediert fuer Abschaffung der Gewaltenteilung und Einfuehrung der Lynchjustiz. Na ja, nicht ganz. Aber die Richtung stimmt.



Und ne Mücke ist nen Elefant.
Unsere Gesellschaft muss auf Fairness und dem empfinden des selbigen aufgebaut sein.

Wenn jemand der 100 Millionen Steuern hinterzogen hat nur eine Geldstrafe bekommt würden die selben Kommentare kommen wie in diesem Fall, nur würde da keiner runheulen wie in dem Fall. Schlicht und einfach weil es sich ungerecht anfühlt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, ist es beides nicht. Es reiht sich u.a. darin ein, dass seit Kohl Bundeskanzler war, die Vereinigung für ehemalige SSler, HIAG, nicht mehr im Bundesverfassungsschutzbericht genannt wurde.
> Wobei es auch ein zweifelhaftes Licht auf die bundesdeutsche Gesellschaft der 80er Jahre wirft, wenn der Versuch die SS zu rehabilitieren auf breite Zustimmung stößt. Also das Gegenteil zu den USA.



Also bei aller Liebe, dem Artikel ist in großen Teilen zuzustimmen, auch wenn ich ihn nüchterner geschrieben hätte, aber selbst in diesem Artikel wird Kohl nicht unterstellt, die SS rehabiltieren zu wollen sondern "etwas zu Geschichtsvergessen" zu handeln aus politischen Motiven! Der Artikel bringt es ja auf eine griffige Formel/Zitat:

"Wer sind wir denn? Zuerst Freunde und Alliierte oder Kinder und Enkel von Nazis? Das muß klargestellt werden.“ 

Das erstere mag Kohl sehr wohl getrieben haben, dabei hat er auch Fehler gemacht, aber der Birne zu unterstellen er wollte die SS rehabiltieren ist für mich nach wie vor eine böswillige Unterstellung oder bewußt falsche Tatsachenbehauptung!


----------



## RtZk (16. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Na klar. Aber später nicht jammern, wenn man bei anderen Entscheidungen  auch nicht nach dem Gesetz handelt.



Hmm? Die Entscheidung wurde schlicht zu spät übermittelt, sie haben gegen gar nichts verstoßen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. August 2018)

Natürlich zu spät. Das man einfach ein laufendes Verfahren ignoriert finde ich gruselig


----------



## JePe (17. August 2018)

Alles nur ein Missverstaendnis: NRW-Innenminister will es ganz anders gemeint haben.

Das Eine sagen, etwas ganz Anderes gemeint haben wollen und sich missverstanden fuehlen. Woher nur kommt mir dieses Verhaltensmuster bekannt vor?


----------



## efdev (17. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Das Eine sagen, etwas ganz Anderes gemeint haben wollen und sich missverstanden fuehlen. Woher nur kommt mir dieses Verhaltensmuster bekannt vor?


Scheint bei den anderen doch auch zu funktionieren  
Was mir aber nicht klar ist inwiefern Gerichte ihr Handeln mehr erklären sollen 
Wird in einem Urteil nicht auch geschrieben wie man eben zu diesem Urteil kommt?

Das Er jetzt auf einmal alle staatlichen Gewalten meint ignoriere ich mal, immerhin wird er seine ursprüngliche Aussage schon in die richtige Richtung gerichtet haben, ansonsten sollte Er besser ganz die Luft anhalten, wenn man schon nicht weiß wen man ansprechen will.


----------



## efdev (17. August 2018)

Forensoftware mag wohl Doppelposts...


----------



## Don-71 (17. August 2018)

Ja natürlich wir das in einer Urteilsbegründung gechrieben, ist ja die Grundlage für die nächste Instanz oder Revision!


----------



## RtZk (17. August 2018)

Ruecknahmeabkommen: Verheerende Dublin-Bilanz gegenueber Athen - WELT
Merkel,  . Wir holen uns dadurch mehr ins Land als wir loswerden  !


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. August 2018)

Und?  Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Adi1 (18. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und?  Wo ist das Problem?



Richtig,

mir ist sowieso schleierhaft,
warum es immer noch kein Einwanderungsgesetz gibt 

Jeder ungelernte Wirtschaftsmigrant kann hier einreisen,
und einen Asylantrag stellen,
legt sich dann die Beine hoch,
und lacht die wirklich arbeitenten Billiglöhner hier aus


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. August 2018)

OEsterreich: Bundeskanzler Sebastian Kurz fordert Anlege-Stopp fuer Schiffe mit Migranten 

Sehr gut. Das ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Tengri86 (20. August 2018)

Kurz und Co. sollte mal ihre Sozialabbau starten, damit ihre Wähler sehen, wie gut an sie gedacht wird 
(Größte Sozialabbau in der Geschichte von Österreich steht ja  bevor :^^) 

Die Ganze Flüchtlinge Keule waren nur Schein für ihre wirtschaftsliberalen Absichten .

Naja Sep 2018 startet schon mal für die Arbeitnehmer was  "positives "
Arbeitszeit - AK: Firma will UEberstunden erst ab 13. Stunde zahlen | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online - Nachrichten von jetzt!

(gedankenspiele)

-Du nehmt die Vertragsbedienungen  nicht an? dann such ich jemand anderen 

-Deine Kollege machen die Überstunden, wieso du nicht?

-Habe Befrist. Vertrag oder Probezeit, mache lieber die 12 Stunden durch, vlt werde ich ja übernommen 

Mal gespannt was bei Thema Rente /Gesundheit und Soziales kommen wird 
Hauptsache keine Flüchtlinge kommen ins land.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

Auch Italien macht es richtig:

„Diciotti“: Rettungsschiff legt in Italien an – Fluechtlinge duerfen nicht aussteigen - WELT


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Italien macht es richtig:
> 
> „Diciotti“: Rettungsschiff legt in Italien an – Fluechtlinge duerfen nicht aussteigen - WELT



Am Ende sagt dann Merkel wir nehmen sie und die Fähren von Nordafrika nach Europa werden weiter fahren.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

Unsere jetzige Regierung macht schon viel, damit keine Flüchtlinge mehr kommen. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Am Ende sagt dann Merkel wir nehmen sie und die Fähren von Nordafrika nach Europa werden weiter fahren.



Fraglich, wo die CDU immer weiter in der Wählergunst einbüßt:

Insa-Umfrage: CDU und CSU fallen auf Rekordtief - WELT

Wenn Frau Merkel das macht, wird sicher der Abwärtskurs weiter festigen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Unsere jetzige Regierung macht schon viel, damit keine Flüchtlinge mehr kommen. Keine Sorge.



•  Monatlich neu registrierte Fluechtlinge in Deutschland bis 2018 | Statistik

Jeden Monat eine Kleinstadt würde ich jetzt nicht als „keine“ bezeichnen. 

Zumal die nächste Einwanderung bevorsteht:

Fluechtlinge: Ab 2018 koennen 390.000 Syrer ihre Familien nach Deutschland holen - FOCUS Online

Wobei eigentlich hast du ja Recht. Es kommen ja auch fast keine „Flüchtlinge“ nach Deutschland. Also so gesehen stimmt dein Satz irgendwie


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Frau Merkel das macht, wird sicher der Abwärtskurs weiter festigen.


Bei solchen Spitzenpersonal kein Wunder: Landtagswahl in Bayern: Wer den Slogan von Markus Soeder online sucht, stoesst nicht auf die CSU - WELT


> [...]
> Doch was da unter „SÖDER MACHT’S“ summiert wird, ist nicht eben  wahlkampftauglich, zumindest nicht aus Sicht der CSU. „32.000  öffentliche Wohnungen an private Investoren verscherbeln“, „Am Ende des  Schuljahres Tausende angestellte Lehrerinnen und Lehrer entlassen“, ist  da etwa zu lesen. Oder: „Ertrinkende Menschen im Mittelmeer als  Asyl-Touristen bezeichnen“. [...]


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

Es kommen auch nicht mehr viele Flüchtlinge. Die meisten Routen sind dicht. Und werden vorher abgefangen. Und die Syrer hätten eigentlich noch viel mehr nachholen können. Sollte der Krieg in Syrien auch bald vorbei sein, werden die Leute wieder zurück geschickt. Keine Sorge.


----------



## RtZk (21. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Es kommen auch nicht mehr viele Flüchtlinge. Die meisten Routen sind dicht. Und werden vorher abgefangen. Und die Syrer hätten eigentlich noch viel mehr nachholen können. Sollte der Krieg in Syrien auch bald vorbei sein, werden die Leute wieder zurück geschickt. Keine Sorge.



So naiv wäre ich auch gerne zu glauben, dass sie zurück gehen werden, in ein Land das wirtschaftlich am Boden ist, im Vergleich zu einem gut dastehenden Deutschland, wo sie das Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bei solchen Spitzenpersonal kein Wunder: Landtagswahl in Bayern: Wer den Slogan von Markus Soeder online sucht, stoesst nicht auf die CSU - WELT



Hintern Rücken wird bei uns im Ortsverband ja auch eine schon Weile über ihn gewitzelt: "Seit Söder wird die CSU immer blöder." 

Was den Abwertstrend der Union im allgemeinen angeht, halbherzig kopiertes AfD-Rechtspopulistengeschwafel und ein politischer Kurs der die drängensten sozialen Probleme im Land (u.a. Wohnungsmarkt, Löhne die immer mehr existenzgefährdend werden) einfach ignoriert und dabei der Wirtschaft in die Poperze kriecht das es quiekt reichen halt nach 13 Jahren "Merkelchen Kaisertums" nicht mehr aus um den Leuten weiß zu machen das man in Deutschland "Gut und Gerne" lebt (sofern man nicht gerade Lobbyist, Politker, oder Firmenvorstand ist, oder einer von deren Hoflakaien die sich um die Brotkrumen im Schweinepferch prügeln dürfen).



RtZk schrieb:


> So naiv wäre ich auch gerne zu glauben, dass sie  zurück gehen werden, in ein Land das wirtschaftlich am Boden ist, im  Vergleich zu einem gut dastehenden Deutschland, wo sie das Geld in den  Arsch geschoben bekommen.



Sag mal, warum bist du eigentlich hier noch im Forum am schreiben statt dir das Geld in den Arsch schieben zu lassen?
Wäre das nicht eine sinnstiftendere Beschäftigung für dich?


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> So naiv wäre ich auch gerne zu glauben, dass sie zurück gehen werden, in ein Land das wirtschaftlich am Boden ist, im Vergleich zu einem gut dastehenden Deutschland, wo sie das Geld in den Arsch geschoben bekommen.




Du glaubst es kaum, aber Viele sind nicht so gerne hier. Vor allem wenn man von seinen Familien getrennt ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. August 2018)

Mal wieder schön "bunt" in Deutschland:

Video aus Plauen: Polizisten bei Festnahme eines Libyers angegriffen

Berlin: Tschetschene plante offenbar Anschlag in Deutschland 

Und zur Abrundung noch ein bisschen "Kultur":

Prozess in Hannover: Messer-Opfer geschockt von Taeter-Gestaendnis 



> "Der Beschuldigte kennt es aus seiner Kultur so, dass Konflikte mit dem Messer ausgetragen werden. Er beschreibt die regionalen Bräuche wie folgt: Wird man beleidigt, darf man zustechen. In schweren Fällen darf man die Person töten.“ Und: „Er führt aus, dass sein Verhalten nach den religiösen Anforderungen nicht zu beanstanden war und begreift nicht, weshalb er in Haft sitzen muss."



Komisch, ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass einige hier im Forum vor genau sowas gewarnt haben, wenn hier kulturfremde Menschen, die von einer mittelalterlichen Ideologie sozialierst wurden, herkommen. Damit hätte ja nun wirklch niemand rechnen können.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder schön "bunt" in Deutschland:
> 
> Video aus Plauen: Polizisten bei Festnahme eines Libyers angegriffen
> 
> ...



Das nennt man dann Multi-Kulti 

Also immer das, was die Grünen schon immer haben wollten 

Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen für alle 

Nur leider sieht die Realität etwas anders,
unsere Großstädte verdrecken und kriminelle Clans erobern hier die Herrschaft.

Solche Entwicklungen gab es schon in den 70-80igern Jahren in der USA,

dagegen hilt nur eine massive Aufrüstung der Polizei,

und knallhartes Durchgreifen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Solche Entwicklungen gab es schon in den 70-80igern Jahren in der USA,
> 
> *dagegen hilt nur eine massive Aufrüstung der Polizei,
> 
> und knallhartes Durchgreifen*





Weil das in den USA ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert hat, nicht?


----------



## blautemple (22. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Multi-Kulti
> 
> Also immer das, was die Grünen schon immer haben wollten
> 
> ...



Stimmt die USA sind ein echtes Paradebeispiel was das angeht...
Also echt jetzt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

@Nightslaver

Ignoriere so etwas einfach, don't feed the Troll!

Ich weiß auch, dass das furchtbar schwer fällt, aber so einen Blödsinn sollte man nicht noch kommentieren!


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil das in den USA ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert hat, nicht?


Ich würde uns nicht wirklich mit den USA vergleichen.
Ich finde schon, dass wir die Polizei stärken können, aber wir sollten das dann auch wieder zurück fahren, wenn es nicht mehr notwendig ist.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

Die Polizei in den USA ist zum großen Teil mit ausgemusterten Kriegswaffen ausgestattet und teiweise nichts anderes als ein schießwütiger weißer Mob!

Klar sollte man unsere Polizei stärken, vor allen Dingen die Mann/Fraustärke und die Ausbildung, aber keiner von unseren Polizisten muss, vom SEK mal abgesehen, mit Sturmgewehren und anderen Kriegswaffen durch die Gegend ziehen.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil das in den USA ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert hat, nicht?



Aber, aber. Dazu noch massive Sozialkürzungen, Abschaffung bzw. zeitliche Befristung diverser Sozialversicherungen und der Grundsicherung und wir haben mir nichts dir nichts, die niedrigste Kriminalität seit Menschengedenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aber, aber. Dazu noch massive Sozialkürzungen, Abschaffung bzw. zeitliche Befristung diverser Sozialversicherungen und der Grundsicherung und wir haben mir nichts dir nichts, die niedrigste Kriminalität seit Menschengedenken.



Ja natürlich, du schaust da auch nur an die falschen Stellen in den USA!
In Beverly Hills, im Silicon Valley und den ganzen Luxusvierteln funktioniert der Polizeischutz noch anständig, bzw. sorgen private Sicherheitsfirmen für Recht und Ordnung und das Bildungssystem funktioniert dank ordentlich teuren privaten Schulen und hohen privaten Spenden für Eliteunis bestens. Da kann mans sich dann auch problemlos eine kräftige Erhöhung des Militärbugets leisten!

Und wenn man dann noch wie in Südafrika ein paar hohe Mauern um die Villenviertel und Schulen der gut Verdienenden zieht bleibt auch alles Schlechte draußen und der "genetisch überlegene" Vermögensinzestverein (um mal Trump Seniors Weltansicht übersitzt  auszudrücken) kann weiter die perfekte Welt genießen.
Da soll noch einer sagen, Südafrika macht es ja wie gesagt vor, das Mauern keine Lösung für alle Probleme wären, sein es Migranten, Kriminelle, ärmere Menschen, Obdachlose, sozial Abgehängte und was da noch so alles an "genetisch minderbemittelten Subjekten" die schöne / perfekte Welt der High Socity verschmutzt und das Auge beleidigt.  

Also dann Poulton, selbst "du musst jetzt einsehen" die Mauer um Europa ist genauso "alternativlos" wie die Mauer nach Mexiko und genauso wie danach die Mauer ums Berliner Regierungsviertel, den Kurfürstendamm, Unter den Linden, das Finanzviertel von Frankfurt am Main und anderen Orten für "perfekte" vermögende Menschen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Polizei in den USA ist zum großen Teil mit  ausgemusterten Kriegswaffen ausgestattet und teiweise nichts anderes als  ein schießwütiger weißer Mob!
> 
> Klar sollte man unsere Polizei stärken, vor allen Dingen die  Mann/Fraustärke und die Ausbildung, *aber keiner von unseren Polizisten  muss, vom SEK mal abgesehen, mit Sturmgewehren und anderen Kriegswaffen  durch die Gegend ziehen.*



Natürlich "müssen" die das, die müssen schließlich gegen die große links-kommunistische Weltverschwörung in Deutschland gerüstet sein!


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Polizei in den USA ist zum großen Teil mit ausgemusterten Kriegswaffen ausgestattet und teiweise nichts anderes als ein schießwütiger weißer Mob!
> 
> Klar sollte man unsere Polizei stärken, vor allen Dingen die Mann/Fraustärke und die Ausbildung, aber keiner von unseren Polizisten muss, vom SEK mal abgesehen, mit Sturmgewehren und anderen Kriegswaffen durch die Gegend ziehen.



Es geht eher um das was wir Leitbild nennen, das ist in Teilen der USA im argen.
Selbst die schlimmsten Vorwürfe die, die Linken der Polizei machen sind nichts gegen das was die Polizei in den USA macht.

Zum Thema Sturmgewehre muss ich jetzt, seitdem ich damit auch schieße, auch mal sagen, dass sie auch für die Polizei wichtig sind. Alleine wegen der Genauigkeit.
Ich glaube inzwischen schon, dass man auf 50 Meter mit einer Pistole unabsichtlich den Kopf treffen kann. Mit einem Sturmgewehr eher nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

Habe ich auch nichts anderes behauptet, zwischen der Polizei in den USA und Deutschland liegen Lichtjahre, da genügt schon ein Blick in die Tötungsstatistik der US Polizei im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung.

Trotzdem halte ich Sturmgewehre für die normale deutsche Polizei für völlig überzogen und matiarlich und auch völlig unangebracht gegenüber dem normalen Bürger!


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotzdem halte ich Sturmgewehre für die normale deutsche Polizei für völlig überzogen und matiarlich und auch völlig unangebracht gegenüber dem normalen Bürger!


Magst du etwa die Überzeugungskraft eines kurzen Feuerstoß durch die Wohnungstür verneinen? Familienkrach und Nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten wurden noch nie so schnell durch die Polizei "gelöst". 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sturmgewehre muss ich jetzt, seitdem ich damit auch schieße,  auch mal sagen, dass sie auch für die Polizei wichtig sind. Alleine  wegen der Genauigkeit.
> Ich glaube inzwischen schon, dass man auf 50 Meter mit einer Pistole  unabsichtlich den Kopf treffen kann. Mit einem Sturmgewehr eher  nicht.


Dafür das du nur bei der Luftwaffe und dort gerade mal in der  Grundausbildung und danach Sesselfurzer, machst du hier verdammt  viel Wind.


----------



## Sparanus (22. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotzdem halte ich Sturmgewehre für die normale deutsche Polizei für völlig überzogen und matiarlich und auch völlig unangebracht gegenüber dem normalen Bürger!


Wenn du jemanden ins Bein schießen willst und du wegen der Ungenauigkeit der Pistole seinen Kopf triffst ist das dann gut, weil du kein Sturmgewehr benutzt hast?
Außerdem macht ein Pistolenprojektil auf kurze Entfernung sehr viel mehr kaputt als ein Projektil aus einem Sturmgewehr (5,56mm).

Außerdem war meine Forderung ja auch nicht, dass jeder Polizist ein Sturmgewehr haben soll. Braucht er nicht, aber die Polizei allgemein braucht Sturmgewehre und hat auch Sturmgewehre.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

Sobald eine Schusswaffe zum Einsatz kommt, ist immer damit zu rechnen das derjenige auf den geschossen wird, stirbt. Es gilt ja nicht umsonst als tötliche Waffe. 

Sparanus/KSJ-Logik mal wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. August 2018)

Und wer einen Polizisten körperlich angreift, sollte halt auch mit dem Risiko rechnen, erschossen zu werden. Polizisten tragen ihre Schusswaffen auch zum Selbstschutz bei sich. Dann sollten sie davon auch Gebrauch machen.

Das könnte solche Vorfälle wie in Plauen reduzieren.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden ins Bein schießen willst und du wegen der Ungenauigkeit der Pistole seinen Kopf triffst ist das dann gut, weil du kein Sturmgewehr benutzt hast?
> Außerdem macht ein Pistolenprojektil auf kurze Entfernung sehr viel mehr kaputt als ein Projektil aus einem Sturmgewehr (5,56mm).
> 
> Außerdem war meine Forderung ja auch nicht, dass jeder Polizist ein Sturmgewehr haben soll. Braucht er nicht, aber die Polizei allgemein braucht Sturmgewehre und hat auch Sturmgewehre.



Wenn du auf 50m mit den derzeitigen Polizeipistolen anstatt ins Bein in den Kopf triffst, machst du was grundlegend verkehrt, das konnte ich mit jeder ausgenudelten P1 besser!
Das SEK braucht vielleicht Sturmgewehre, die normale Polizei ist mit einer MP im Notfall bestens bedient!


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das könnte solche Vorfälle wie in Plauen reduzieren.


Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das einen Schusswaffeneinsatz rechtfertigen würde. Dafür stehen der Polizei andere Mittel wie z.B. Pfefferspray und Schlagstock zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (22. August 2018)

Kaaruzo hat noch nie etwas von Verhältnismäßigkeit gehört, jeder Polizist würde sofort in den Knast wandern, wenn er bei so etwas die Schußwaffe zieht und schießt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wer einen Polizisten körperlich angreift, sollte halt auch mit dem Risiko rechnen, erschossen zu werden. Polizisten tragen ihre Schusswaffen auch zum Selbstschutz bei sich. Dann sollten sie davon auch Gebrauch machen.
> 
> Das könnte solche Vorfälle wie in Plauen reduzieren.


Oh ja dann haben wir bald Verhältnisse wie in den Usa. Dann gibt es keine Prügeleien mehr. Sondern Schießereien.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

Passiert nicht, weil wir eine eigenständige Judikative haben und auch jeder Polizist unterliegt der Verhältnismäßigkeit, insoweit sind da Kaaruzos Gedanken, eher seine persönlichen schießwütigen Traumwelten, die nichts mit der Rechtslage zu tun haben!


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh ja dann haben wir bald Verhältnisse wie in den Usa. Dann gibt es keine Prügeleien mehr. Sondern Schießereien.


Die Polizisten in den USA sind immer mehr darauf getrimmt, ein Problem mit (Schusswaffen-)Gewalt zu lösen. "Erst schießen, dann fragen" ist dabei leider die gängige Devise - besonders wenn man als Afroamerikaner in Problemvierteln wohnt. 

Dabei soll ein Polizist ja erst mal deeskalieren, genau das passiert aber nicht, wenn ich gegen Unbewaffnete sofort die Knarre raushole.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dabei soll ein Polizist ja erst mal deeskalieren, genau das passiert aber nicht, wenn ich gegen Unbewaffnete sofort die Knarre raushole.^^



Das Problem ist halt in den USA kannst du dir als Polizist halt nie sicher sein das dein Gegenüber nicht plötzlich doch eine Pistole aus seiner oft weiten Kleidung zieht und anfängt auf dich zu schießen.
Halt das Problem der äußerst laxen Waffengesetze dort, wo du teilweise selbst als mehrfach vorbestrafter Straftäter noch wirklich sehr einfach an eine (unregistrierte) Waffe kommst.

Man muss halt auch mal bedenken, das war in den USA auch mal vor einigen Jahrzehnten (bis in die 1950 und 60er Jahre, vieleicht auch noch in den 1970er Jahren) etwas anders, aber da war die Gesellschaft halt auch noch eine andere und es gab auch für Amerikaner mehr Chancen für Teilhabe am Wohlstand und Aufstieg und vor allem war das Bildungssystem noch ein deutlich besser finanziertes als heute.

Heute hat sich das Ganze stark gewandelt, wenn du nicht gerade Bill Gates, oder Mark Zuckerberg bist, oder wenigstens aus einem Haushalt der oberen Mittelschicht kommst, der sich noch irgendwie die Ausbildung seiner Kinder an einer privaten Schule leisten kann, damit du die Chancen auf einen etwas besser bezahlten Job in Wirtschaftszweigen wie denen des Silicon Valley hast sind die Chancen auf Teilhabe am Wohlstand und auf Aufstieg in den USA sehr bescheiden geworden, selbst für Personen die in den USA noch statistisch dem Mittelstand zugeordnet werden.

Der Mittelstsand in den USA ist die letzten Jahrzehnten drastisch auf unter 50% der Gesamtbevölkerung geschrumpft:



> Der deutlichste Unterschied zu den USA liegt in der  Vermögensentwicklung. In den USA verloren die mittleren  Einkommensbezieher seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre Real-Vermögen in einer  Größenordnung von etwa einem Viertel.
> 
> Studie zeigt AEhnlichkeiten zu USA: Mittelschicht schrumpft in Deutschland - n-tv.de
> 
> ...



Viele Mittelständler in den USA sind stark überschuldet, nicht primär durch zuviel überflüssigen Konsum, sondern durch ein eigenes Haus, Gesundheitsausgaben und Familie (Kinder / Schule) und entsprechend stark permanent vom sozialen Abstieg bedroht wenn der Job flöten geht, oder die Gesundheit nicht mehr mitspielt, was statistisch gesehen in den USA einer der häufigsten Gründe für sozialen Abstieg der Mittelschicht ist.

Wenn du also kaum realistische Chancen auf sozialen Aufstieg / Teilhabe hast, gleichzeitig auch noch der Staat seit Jahrzehnten sich immer weniger um die Schulische Bildung und soziale Unterstützung (medizinische Versorgung, Hilfsprogramme, ect) für Geringverdiener kümmert führt das halt dazu das die Resignation in der Gesellschaft steigt, die Menschen kriminell werden und vor allem nimmt halt auch die allgemeine Bereitschaft zu sich seinen "Anteil" notfalls auch mit der Waffe zu holen.
Kurz um, die allgemeine Bereitschaft zur Gewalt ist in den letzten Jahrzehnten in der amerikanischen Gesellschaft im gleichen Maße gestiegen wie die Mittelschicht und die Chancen für sozialen Aufstieg  gesunken sind.

So verkehrt da auch die Handhabe der US-Polizei sein / erscheinen mag, ich kann schon irgendwo nachvollziehen warum es da diese Tendenz erst zu schießen und dann zu fragen (kein Polizist will arbeitsunfähig werden oder gar riskieren bei seiner Arbeit zu sterben), gibt, ich denke persöhnlich das da auch ein gewisses Maß an Überforderung durch die Zustände mit Schuld an der Situation ist, die durch Jahrzehnte lange verfehlte Politik und Reaktion auf die Entwicklung, sowie die Waffengesetze in den USA überhaupt erst so massiv entstanden ist.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil das in den USA ja auch so wunderbar funktioniert hat, nicht?



Freilich hat das in NY hervoragend funktioniert 

Man muss rechtsfreie kriminelle Räume gnadenlos ausmerzen,

bei uns gilt immer noch das Grundgesetz fuer die Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia

Allso hat die Polizei immer noch die Hoheit über die Verbrechensbekämpfung,

wenn aber an allen Ecken und Enden gespart werden muss,

dann braucht man sich doch nicht wundern,

wenn die Menschen sich selbst aufrüsten.

Scharfe Waffen, kann man doch überall kaufen


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich hat das in NY hervoragend funktioniert



Nein es hat eben nicht funktioniert, die "rechtsfreien" Räume in denen die Kriminellen agieren haben sich nur verlagert.
Die Polizei kann eben auch nicht überall sein und wenn sie an einer Stelle Druck macht weicht die Kriminalität halt einfach auf eine andere Stelle aus.

Ich denke da nur als Beispiel von hier an die Anti-Drogenrazien im Görlitzer Park hier in Berlin, 2 Jahre lang hat die Polizei dort Druck gemacht und immer wieder Dealer aufgegriffen, genutzt hat es absolut garnichts. Die Dealer haben sich einfach andere Stellen gesucht und nach 2  Jahren hat man es dann wieder eingestellt, hat keinen Monat gedauert und der Görlitzer Park war die gleiche Drogenhochburg wie vor dem durchgreifen der Berliner Polizei.

Rechtsfreie Räume bekämpfst du eben nicht nur dadurch das du die Polizei bis zur Militarisierung aufrüstest, sondern du musst die Ursachen für die Kriminalität auch bekämpfen und die sind oft darin begründet das diese Menschen keine Perspektiven haben, keinen Anschluss mehr an die Gesellschaft finden und / oder über schlechte Bildung verfügen.

Solche Probleme kannst du aber nicht durch Sturmgewehre, Panzerwagen mit MG-Türmchen und Kugelsichere Westen lösen.
So wenig wie das die USA, oder dort die Stadt New York kann, die die Probleme nur aus dem öffentlich wahrnehmbaren Sichtwinkel der Leute eben an andere Stellen verdrängt, aber eben nicht gelöst hat.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> bei uns gilt immer noch das Grundgesetz fuer die Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia


In dem auch etwas von Sozialstaat, etc. steht.

Aber ich vergaß: Das ist gottverdammter kommunistischer Heidenkram. Hauptsache die Polizei mit allen Furz aufrüsten, nur damit man nach Ende seiner Amtszeit seinen Posten bei einen oder mehreren Unternehmen die soetwas vertreiben sicher hat. Der Pöbel kann ja zusehen wo er bleibt.


----------



## Adi1 (23. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein es hat eben nicht funktioniert, die "rechtsfreien" Räume in denen die kriminellen agieren haben sich nur verlagert.
> Die Polizei kann eben auch nicht überall sein und wenn sie an einer Stelle Druck macht weicht die Kriminalität halt einfach auf eine andere Stelle aus.



Freilich hat das funktioniert,

indem die Stadt damals radikal gehen jedes Vergehen vorgegangen ist.

Null Toleranz ist das Zauberwort 

Ein permanenter Verfolkungsdruck

bewirkt Wunder,

dazu müsste aber auch das Geld da sein


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich hat das funktioniert,


Das hat genauso wenig funktioniert, wie der viel beschworene War on Drugs. Mittlerweile gehen immer mehr Bundesstaaten dazu über, zumindest Hanf und Cannabis zu legalisieren oder Kleinmengen nicht mehr unter Strafe zu stellen, weil die Gefängnisse überquellen und die Polizei sich nicht mehr um die wirkliche Kriminalität kümmern kann, sondern jeden Arsch festnehmen muss.

Mal abgesehen davon das Gefängnis in den USA big business ist und soetwas wie Resozialisierung, worauf man in Deutschland vom Grundgesetz her einen Anspruch hat, kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden ist.



> Null Toleranz ist das Zauberwort


Ja ne, ist klar.
Baue den Sozialstaat ab, Beschränke die Grundsicherung auf einen bestimmten Zeitraum, keine KV, etc. und dann wundert man sich, warum der Habenichts kriminell wird. 


Aber was wundern mich solche Einstellungen, wenn einer der Chefarchitekten der Agenda 2010, Bundesgrüßaugust ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich hat das funktioniert,
> 
> indem die Stadt damals radikal gehen jedes Vergehen vorgegangen ist.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe schon, es ist sinnlos, da deine Meinung diesbezüglich in russischen Beton gegossen ist.

Nur weil man etwas nicht sieht heißt es nicht das es nicht da ist, daran ändern auch viel Polizei mit viel Geld nichts.
Die Kriminalität ist nach wie vor da in New York, nur eben deren Schwerpunkte haben sich halt verlagert, vieleicht gibt es jetzt weniger Raubüberfälle, oder Gewaltdelikte, oder die finden vermehrt an anderer Stelle statt, aber verschwunden sind sie nicht.
Du kannst das nicht mit "Null Toleranz" und einer US-Police Army lösen, das hat noch keiner geschaft, nicht mal die DDR und da gab es ja angeblich auch schon offiziell keine Raubüberfälle, Einbrüche und dergleichen (obwohl es sie genauso gab wie in Westdeutschland und anderswo) und die Polizei der DDR war auch schon mit AK-47, Panzerwagen und Schutzausrüstung aufgerüstet und die Kriminellen sicher noch "handzahmer" als viele heute.

Aber nun gut, ich kann dir sowieso erzählen was ich will, für dich steht fest der Weg der in der Vergangenheit schon nicht hingehauen hat muss jetzt funktionieren, ist halt so.
Vieleicht sollten wir dann auch nochmal den Kommunismus versuchen, vieleicht funktioniert der ja dann jetzt auch endlich im zweiten Anlauf. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das Gefängnis in den USA big business ist und  soetwas wie Resozialisierung, worauf man in Deutschland vom Grundgesetz  her einen Anspruch hat, kaum bis gar nicht vorhanden ist.



Es wird sogar vermutet, da viele Gefängnisse in den USA inzwischen privatisiert worden sind, das dort von den Betreibern Prämien an Richter und Polizsten gezahlt werden damit sie möglichst viele Leute aufgreifen und zu möglichst langen Gefängnisstrafen verurteilen.
Ein echt perfides Geschäftsfeld was dort inzwischen betrieben wird.

USA: Strafvollzug als Profit-Maschine - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de



> Im Geschäftsjahr 2016 betrug Core Civics Nettogewinn 220 Millionen  Dollar bei einem Umsatz von 1,8 Milliarden. Die Firma schüttet  regelmäßig Dividenden aus. Zu den größten Aktionären gehören der  Finanzdienstleister Blackrock und die Vanguard Group – Letztere ist  gleichzeitig der größte institutionelle Investor der Geo Group.
> 
> Private Gefaengnisse: Amerika wird rueckfaellig | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

@ Nightslaver (Beitrag 350)

Ich teile deine Analyse und Fakten der sozialen Probleme der USA, ich teile allerdings nicht, dass sie der Hauptgrund für die Waffengewalt in den USA sind!
Auch andere Länder haben sehr ähnliche Probleme, und es gibt nicht diese Waffengewalt Exzesse, man schaue sich Griechenland an, den es seit mehr als 6 Jahren wirklich nicht gut geht, deshalb schießen da aber nicht alle um sich.

Ich glaube die Waffengewalt in den USA hat mehrere Gründe, den mit weitem Abstand Hauptgrund sehe ich aber immer noch in den Waffengesetzen der USA und das Selbstveratändnis mit dem Waffen in der US Gesellschaft integriert sind. Waffen gehören praktisch für große Teile der Bevölkerung ab Kindesalter zur Normalität, und täglichen Umgang und sei es nur am Wochenende auf dem Schießstand!
Eine Waffe zu haben und sie zu benutzen ist NORMALITÄT, keine Ausnahme. Dazu kommen gewisse tiefverankerte historische Cliches in der US Gesellschaft, dass es legitim ist, sich, seine Familie und seinen Besitz jederzeit mit der Waffe verteidigen zu können und müssen. Ich sehe in dieser Normaltät und Legitimität  Waffen zu besitzen und sie zu benutzen,  die wesentlich schwerwiegenderen Gründe. Gewöhnung stumpft ab!

Den Anstieg der Waffengewalt, kann man auch durchaus mit dem Anstieg der Einwohnerzahl und höheren Lebenserwartung der US Gesellschaft begründen und nachvollziehen, um so mehr Menschen in solch einer bewaffneten Gesellschaft leben, um so mehr werden sie benutzt.

Deine Argumente spielen m.A. nach durchaus mit rein, sie sind für mich aber nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver (Beitrag 350)
> Auch andere Länder haben sehr ähnliche Probleme, und es gibt nicht diese Waffengewalt Exzesse, man schaue sich Griechenland an, den es seit mehr als 6 Jahren wirklich nicht gut geht, deshalb schießen da aber nicht alle um sich.



Die Waffengesetze in Griechenland sind alles andere als Lax und wurden, soweit ich mich erinnere, sogar erst 2014 nochmal verschärft:

Strengere Waffenschein-Bestimmungen in Griechenland


----------



## Two-Face (23. August 2018)

Außer Politiker und Fußball-Funktionäre kann sich in Griechenland doch keiner eine Waffe leisten.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

Das widerspricht ja nicht meiner These!

Ich gehe selbstverständlich damit konform, dass die sozialen Analysen die du und auch Poulton gebracht haben, die Waffengewalt anheizen, ich sehe nur in ihnen nicht den Hauptgrund, sondern verweise da auf meinen Post 357.
Dazu kommt in den USA noch, eine m.A. nach teilweise unterschätzte rassistische Komponente, wobei ich hier deine sozieale Analyse sogar in den Vordergrund schieben würde, die soziale Benachteiligung der farbigen Menschen und auch teilweise Latinos, hat aber m.M. nach in den USA überwiegend gesellschaftlich verankerte rassistische Hintergründe


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2018)

Ich lehne mich mal soweit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass das Sozialsystem in Griechenland trotz Krise (noch) besser ist, als in den USA.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

Ich bin da nicht Sattelfest genug, um dir da eindeutig zu widersprechen, ich hätte jetzt nur gedacht, das es in den USA bezogen auf die Gesamtbevölkerung (im arethmetischen Vergleich), den einzelnen Menschen (Durchschnitt) durchaus wesentlich besser geht, die soziale Absicherung im Notfall kann in den USA durchaus schlechter sein, da stimme ich dir zu.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh ja dann haben wir bald Verhältnisse wie in den Usa. Dann gibt es keine Prügeleien mehr. Sondern Schießereien.


Mit welchen Waffen? 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du auf 50m mit den derzeitigen Polizeipistolen anstatt ins Bein in den Kopf triffst, machst du was grundlegend verkehrt, das konnte ich mit jeder ausgenudelten P1 besser!
> Das SEK braucht vielleicht Sturmgewehre, die normale Polizei ist mit einer MP im Notfall bestens bedient!


Nun 50m P8 gehören nicht zum nSAK. Aber das war wohl etwas übertrieben, was ich geschrieben hab. 
Also realistischer, du triffst eine große Aterie an der Hüfte statt den Oberschenkel und er verblutet. Passiert dir mit nem Sturmgewehr nicht so schnell. 

@thema usa
Ich würde deren Medien nicht vergessen, die sind ja darauf getrimmt den Menschen Angst zu machen. 
Ich erinnere mich noch an mein erstes mal Urlaub in Florida. Im Supermarkt ein Waffenmagazin gesehen, auf dem Cover eine Frau. In der rechten Hand eine Pistole, nach vorne gerichtet und mit der linken ihre Tochter hinter sich drückend und mit der Überschrift "Save your Children". 

Ungewohnt...


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun 50m P8 gehören nicht zum nSAK. Aber das war wohl etwas übertrieben, was ich geschrieben hab.
> Also realistischer, du triffst eine große Aterie an der Hüfte statt den Oberschenkel und er verblutet. Passiert dir mit nem Sturmgewehr nicht so schnell.



Die MP7 reicht völlig für jede polizeiliche Aufgabe. 
Man schießt schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf Gliedmaßen, sondern auf den Oberkörper der das größte Ziel bietet, es ist etwas 100 Mal anderes unter Druck zu treffen als am Schießstand und selbst da wird so lange gefeuert bis das Ziel am Boden ist, ob er da stirbt oder nicht ist zweitrangig, denn durch das Adrenalin kannst du auch noch mit einem Schuss im Arm jemand anderem ein Messer in den Hals rammen, daher solange bis er liegt schießen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass das einen Schusswaffeneinsatz rechtfertigen würde. Dafür stehen der Polizei andere Mittel wie z.B. Pfefferspray und Schlagstock zur Verfügung.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es in dieser Situation gänzlich unmöglich gewesen wäre die Waffe zu ziehen, in einer lebensgefährenden Situation darf der Polizist zur Waffe greifen und du scheinst die Teleskopschlagstöcke der Polizei zu unterschätzen, ein Schlag auf den Kopf und es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass diejenige Person tot ist.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2018)

MPs sind ungenauer und daher gefährlicher. Außerdem ist es bei der Polizei definitiv nicht egal ob der Täter stirbt.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> MPs sind ungenauer und daher gefährlicher. Außerdem ist es bei der Polizei definitiv nicht egal ob der Täter stirbt.



Mit einer MP7 kann man äußerst genau schießen und sie wird überall auf der Welt verwendet, beim Militär wie bei der Polizei und nirgendwo gibt es Beschwerden. Es ist irrelevant, ob du es glaubst oder nicht, das Einzige was zählt ist, dass die Person liegt, wenn sie nach 4 Kugeln in den Brustkorb immer noch steht, dann wird eben noch weiter geschossen, da heißt es ganz einfach du oder ich.


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2018)

Ja genau du musst nem Flüchtenden auch 4 Kugeln durch den Oberkörper jagen.
Wer mich angreift fängt sich was egal wohin, aber das ist nicht der einzige Anwendungszweck von Schusswaffen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. August 2018)

Klar. Er oder ich.  Bei einem Flüchtenden.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

Seit wann schießt man in Deutschland auf einen Flüchtenden...?
Vielleicht habe ich nicht ganz verstanden worum es euch geht, aber in Deutschland würde keinem Flüchtenden in den Rücken geschossen werden, auch nicht in die Beine, wir sind nicht in den USA.
Die Schusswaffe darf nur bei Gefahr für Leib und Leben für den Beamten selbst oder eine andere Person verwendet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

Das ist falsch RtZk!

Das ist das Prinzip der Verhältnismäßigkeit!
Wenn ein ein Gewaltkrimmineller flüchtet, darf die Polizei unter gewissen Umständen auf diesen Schießen, wenn von diesem Kriminellen für die Allgemeinheit eine "große" Gefahr ausgeht!

Du darst als Polizist nicht auf einen flüchtenden Ladendieb schießen, aber du darfst auf einen flüchtenden Räuber schießen der z.B. gerade den Tanstellenwart er- oder angeschossen hat!
Dabei solltest du ihn kampfunfähig bzw, fluchtunfähig machen mit deinem Schuss, wenn du aber anderweitig triffst (ohne Vorsatz) ist das auch gedeckt!
Man geht davon aus das dieser Gewaltkriminelle für die Allgemeinheit dann eine zu große Gefahr ist, weil er die Tat wiederholen könnte und damit ist auch der gebrauch einer Schusswaffe bei einem solchen Flüchtigen angebracht und gerechtfertigt.


----------



## efdev (23. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Seit wann schießt man in Deutschland auf einen Flüchtenden...?



In Bayern kommt so etwas vor aber insgesamt wohl eher selten 
Allerdings bin ich eh nicht besonders von den Schießkünsten unserer Polizisten überzeugt, wie auch wenn so wenig Training normal ist.

Ob es dann aber hilft denen noch schwerere Waffen in die Hand zu drücken wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## RtZk (23. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch RtZk!
> 
> Das ist das Prinzip der Verhältnismäßigkeit!
> Wenn ein ein Gewaltkrimmineller flüchtet, darf die Polizei unter gewissen Umständen auf diesen Schießen, wenn von diesem Kriminellen für die Allgemeinheit eine "große" Gefahr ausgeht!
> ...



Den Polizisten der da schießt musst du erst mal finden, sowas geht ziemlich schnell nach hinten los und kann mit seiner Entlassung enden. 
Aber du hast recht es gibt noch andere Fälle wo er schießen dürfte, allerdings ist das ein extrem schmaler Grad.


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar. Er oder ich.  Bei einem Flüchtenden.


Sparanus übt dafür, der nächste Ministerpräsident von Sachsen zu werden. Da gehört sowas zum guten Ton.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. August 2018)

Es wurde schon auf Flüchtende geschossen oder gar auf Unschuldige. Passiert ist in der Regel wenig.


----------



## Don-71 (23. August 2018)

Das mag sein und das möchte ich auch nicht bestreiten, wenn man sich aber die Statistik anschaut, ist bei uns in Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten alles im sehr grünen Bereich und es ändert sich auch nichts groß!

•  Durch Polizisten getoetete Menschen in Deutschland 2017 | Statistik
Noch genauer aufgeschlüsselt
http://schusswaffeneinsatz.de/Statistiken_files/Statistiken.pdf

Nicht vergessen das ist in Bezug auf 83 Millionen Einwohner.

Dagegen die USA

•  Durch Polizisten getoetete Menschen in den USA nach Bevoelkerungsgruppen bis 2018 | Statistik

Die USA haben ~ 320 Millionen Einwohner, also 4 x mehr als Deutschland, in Deutschland sterben höchst großzügigst gerundet ~ 10 Menschen im Jahr durch Polizei, in den USA ~ 975!
Überschlägig sind wir bei fast 2400% mehr getöteten Menschen durch die Polizei in den USA im Verhältnis zur Bevölkerung.

Das sagt wohl alles!


----------



## Sparanus (23. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sparanus übt dafür, der nächste Ministerpräsident von Sachsen zu werden. Da gehört sowas zum guten Ton.


UZwBwG Paragraph 15 lies nach.
Anders wird das bei der Polizei auch nicht aussehen. Wir dürfen ausdrücklich auf jemanden schießen, der flüchtet. Wenn wir ihn warnen (das ist bei einer Flucht ja möglich).
Verhältnismäßig ja, ins Bein ist okay der Kopf wäre eher schlecht.

Gab vor Jahren mal einen Fall in dem ein Polizist einen flüchtigen Drogendealer erschossen hat (Kopfschuss). Ja er ist abgehauen, der Polizist hat ihn falsch getroffen und er ist gestorben. Freispruch für den Polizisten.
Und ein Dealer ist niemand so gefährliches...


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> UZwBwG Paragraph 15 lies nach.


Das brauchst du mir nicht zu sagen, ich war selbst bei dem Verein. Kommentar der Ausbilder während dieses Teils der Grundausbildung: "_Macht nichts wenn ihr etwas höher zielt._"



> Verhältnismäßig ja, ins Bein ist okay der Kopf wäre eher schlecht.


Ich frage mich wer irgendwann auf die brunsdumme Idee gekommen ist, dass ein Schuss ins Bein ungefährlich sei. Oberschenkelarterie erwischt = vorzeitiges Ableben.



> Freispruch für den Polizisten.


Kein Freispruch, die Ermittlungen wurden eingestellt.
Wobei die Rechtsgrundlage hochgradig pervers und 1 zu 1 aus einem Handbuch für DDR Grenzschützer abgeschrieben worden zu sein scheint. Auf einen unbewaffneten Flüchtenden schießen, von dem keine Gefahr ausgeht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. August 2018)

Die DDR hat halt Unschuldige festgehalten.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Es ging nur darum, dass es die rechtliche Grundlage gibt und ins Bein ist weniger gefährlich von Ungefährlich war keine Rede.


----------



## RtZk (24. August 2018)

Habe hier mal einen Fall gefunden wo geschossen wurde Erfurt: Polizei schiesst auf fluechtigen Verdaechtigen | MDR.DE , sieht mir nicht gerade aus als hätte er auf Gliedmaß gezielt, denn das triffst du bei einem Rennenden nicht so einfach, nach Berichten von Bekannten hat man sich schon vor Jahren davon verabschiedet, denn wie ich sagte, so stoppst du nicht unbedingt jemanden auch mit einer Kugel im Bein könnte man noch weiter rennen und verbluten kann er so sowieso genauso.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...] und ins Bein ist weniger gefährlich von Ungefährlich war keine Rede.


Wer auch immer das irgendwann in die Welt gesetzt hat, hat von Medizin soviel Ahnung, wie eine Kuh vom tanzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer auch immer das irgendwann in die Welt gesetzt hat, hat von Medizin *soviel Ahnung,* *wie eine Kuh vom tanzen*.



Mit dem Vergleich wäre ich lieber vorsichtig... 

https://www.gmx.ch/magazine/wissen/tiere/stier-tanzen-bringt-33100974

Tut mir leid fürs offtopic, aber das Video hatte ich letztens gesehen und passte einfach an der Stelle wie der von Bud Spencer gezogene Scheitel mit dem Vorschlaghammer.^^


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2018)

@ all

Ich habe alle Beiträge gelesen, kann jetzt aber nicht auf alle eingehen 

In Amerika waren schon immer die neoliberalen Kräfte federführend,
je weniger Staat, umso weniger Kosten für den Bürger,
vorrausgesetzt,
die meisten Bürger würden sich gesetzeskonform verhalten.

Das ging ganz gut, bis die Finanzkrise 2007 auftrat,
Banken mussten mit 100erten Milliarden an Steuergeldern gerettet werden,
damit das Monopoly nicht zusammenbricht. 

Folge: Staat muss sparen>Stellen streichen>Kriminalität steigt

Gerade in Ostsachen haben die rechtsschaffenden Leute die Faxen dicke,
wenn dein Eigentum durch organisierte Banden aus Osteuropa entwendet wird.

Kein Wunder, wenn hier die Menschen rechts abdriften,

Wenn der Staat hier nicht für Sicherheit sorgen kann,

braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn radikalere Mittel privat ergriffen werden müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer auch immer das irgendwann in die Welt gesetzt hat, hat von Medizin soviel Ahnung, wie eine Kuh vom tanzen.


Nein das Bein ist in der Gesamtheit ungefährlicher.
Im Oberkörper ist viel wichtigeres und der Kopf naja mancher hier hat dort nichts wichtiges.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein das Bein ist in der Gesamtheit ungefährlicher.


Nein, ist es nicht. Siehe Oberschenkelarterie. 

Zumal schon die Grundannahme ist falsch, dass man schießt um zu verletzen. Das ist auf der Stufe von ins Bordell gehen wegen des Gesprächs... (Als SaZ solltest du dort ja Stammgast sein.) 
Sobald geschossen wird, ist immer mit dem Tod des Beschossenen zu rechnen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, wären Schusswaffen keine lethalen Waffen und ein unverfänglicher Freizeitspaß für Kinder und Affen ab 3 Jahren.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein das Bein ist in der Gesamtheit ungefährlicher.
> Im Oberkörper ist viel wichtigeres und der Kopf naja mancher hier hat dort nichts wichtiges.


Schon mal was von der Oberschenkelarterie gehört? 
Bei einer Verletzung verblutest du da innerhalb von ein paar Minuten. Lernt man normalerweise bei jeder Grundausbildung der Ersten Hilfe bei den BOS.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

*Wenn* man die Oberschenkelaterie trifft hat man 3 bis 4 Minuten bis zur Lebensgefahr, wenn man nichts tut. Aber ein Bein kann man abbinden,
besonders wenn man ein Tourniquet hat das hat man in Sekunden angelegt hat. Aber hey Twoface, ich hab das gelernt, du offenbar nicht.

Das kann ich von außen relativ gut versorgen bis die Experten kommen, aber bei nem Kopfschuss, Herz, Leber, Niere o.Ä.?
Keine Chance.

Ja, das Risiko zu sterben besteht immer, aber das ist die Gefahr der Person die weg rennt.


----------



## RtZk (24. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Siehe Oberschenkelarterie.
> 
> Zumal schon die Grundannahme ist falsch, dass man schießt um zu verletzen. Das ist auf der Stufe von ins Bordell gehen wegen des Gesprächs... (Als SaZ solltest du dort ja Stammgast sein.)
> Sobald geschossen wird, ist immer mit dem Tod des Beschossenen zu rechnen. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, wären Schusswaffen keine lethalen Waffen und ein unverfänglicher Freizeitspaß für Kinder und Affen ab 3 Jahren.



Jeder Schuss ist Potenzial tödlich, das ist natürlich klar. Aber um bei einem Schuss in den Oberkörper keine schnell tödliche Verletzung zu bekommen muss man eine Menge Glück haben, in die Oberschenkelarterie getroffen zu werden ist zwar nicht unwahrscheinlich, aber die Chance stehen nicht schlecht, dass du sie nicht triffst. 
Daher ist ein Schuss in den Oberkörper definitiv gefährlicher.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, das Risiko zu sterben besteht immer, aber das ist die Gefahr der Person die weg rennt.


Ich hab mich weiter oben über die Perversität der Rechtsgrundlage aufgeregt, die anscheinend 1 zu 1 aus einem Handbuch für DDR Grenzschützer abgeschrieben zu sein scheint, auf einen unbewaffneten Flüchtenden zu schiessen, von dem keine Gefahr ausgeht und von dir wird soetwas noch verteidigt. Da wundern deine "Vorschläge" über MG und Sturmgewehre für Polizisten nicht mehr. Fehlt nur noch, dass du das neue bayrische Polizeiaufgabengesetz hochleben lässt sowie das, was in NRW in Planung ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Pervers ist nur das was du an Vergleichen bringst, du verachtest unseren Staat indem du ihn mit der DDR vergleichst.
Denkst du, dass in der DDR die Verhältnismäßigkeit groß geschrieben wurde? Bestimmt...

Außerdem schießt in Deutschland niemand einfach so, es wird vorgewarnt und man muss in Deutschland auch keine Angst vor Folter o.Ä. haben wenn man sich stellt.
Im übrigen muss man im Knast dein Gelaber nicht ertragen.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im übrigen muss man im Knast dein Gelaber nicht ertragen.


Da findet man dich also ab demnächst?


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Nein warum denn, in diesem Land dessen Gesetze du so unmenschlich findest ist es erlaubt absoluten Scheißdreck zu reden und alle anderen müssen dich diesen Scheißdreck reden lassen.
Deswegen höre ich dir zu und werde dich auch nicht daran hindern deine geistigen Ergüsse im Internet zu verbreiten, weil unserer Staat Meinungsfreiheit garantiert.


----------



## Poulton (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein warum denn,


Dann arbeite an deiner Formulierung. So hört es sich an, als ob du demnächst dort "einziehen" musst.



> dessen Gesetze du so unmenschlich findest


/me: Der Paragraf im Polizeiaufgabengesetz welcher es erlaubt, auf unbewaffnete Flüchtende zu schießen, von denen keine Gefahr ausgeht, ist pervers (und ist wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen)
Was du daraus machst: Du findest alle Gesetze unmenschlich und verachtest Schland.

Melde dich bitte für einen Deutschkurs für verstehendes Lesen an der nächstgelegenen VHS oder einer vergleichbaren Einrichtung an.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Du findest mehr als ein Gesetz unmenschlich?
Wenn ja, ist meine Formulierung richtig.

Im übrigen hat dieses Gesetz CDU, CSU, FDP, SPD und Grüne in den Bundesregierungen überlebt. Also fanden die Regierenden Parteien, eine absolute Mehrheit der politischen Vertreter Deutschlands, dieses Gesetz nicht unmenschlich.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Wenn* man die Oberschenkelaterie trifft hat man 3 bis 4 Minuten bis zur Lebensgefahr, wenn man nichts tut. Aber ein Bein kann man abbinden,


Was natürlich lange genug ist, wenn der RTW mindestens 10 Minuten braucht...


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Wenn* man die Oberschenkelaterie trifft hat man 3 bis 4 Minuten bis zur Lebensgefahr, wenn man nichts tut. Aber ein Bein kann man abbinden,
> besonders wenn man ein Tourniquet hat das hat man in Sekunden angelegt hat. Aber hey Twoface, ich hab das gelernt, du offenbar nicht.



Da musst du aber kräftig abbinden, denn die ist ja nicht gerade direkt unter der Haut.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat dieses Gesetz CDU, CSU, FDP, SPD und Grüne in den Bundesregierungen überlebt. Also fanden die Regierenden Parteien, eine absolute Mehrheit der politischen Vertreter Deutschlands, dieses Gesetz nicht unmenschlich.



Oder es hielt schlicht niemand für so wichtig sich damit zu beschäftigen, oder hat das aktiv auf dem "Schirm".
Es gibt soviele Gesetze / Bestimmungen die in Deutschland dringend einer Überarbeitung bedürften, teils auch wirklich unsinnige, wo sich aber keiner in der Politik mit beschäftigt (ich sag da nur mal die Lärmschutzbestimmungen für Mietwohnungen, wo es völlig absurd anmutet das ein Vermieter faktisch aus dem Schneider ist, was den Schalschutz angeht, sowie er den Lärmschutzbestimmungen zur Zeit der Errichtung des Hauses entspricht. Nur eben das es neunzehnhundert X und zuvor halt noch keine Sterioanlagen gab und weit weniger Menschen nachtaktiv gewesen sind, so das geringer Schalschutz zwischen Wohnungen weniger ein Problem darstellte als es heute oft der Fall ist. 

Es ist halt leider die meiste Zeit viel wichtiger in der Wirtschaft und beim Wahlvieh Klinken putzen zu gehen als wirklich mal politische Arbeit zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist halt auch die meiste Zeit viel wichtiger in der Wirtschaft und beim Wahlvieh Klinken putzen zu gehen als wirklich mal politische Arbeit zu machen.



Das ist ja das Geile an der Demokratie. 
Du musst nur 1x richtig zuhören und das sagen, was man hören will und dann kannst du 4 Jahre lang machen, was du willst.


----------



## Sparanus (24. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was natürlich lange genug ist, wenn der RTW mindestens 10 Minuten braucht...


Denken, schreiben, posten

Als Cop hast du EH Ausrüstung dabei und mit einem Tourniquet kannst du sowas locker abbinden. Kannst du mal googeln, besser kann man kaum abbinden. Damit schaffst du den auch noch ins Krankenhaus.


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Denken, schreiben, posten


Touché.
Bei einer Verletzung der Oberschenkelarterie braucht man nicht 3-4 Minuten _bis_ zur Lebensgefahr, da _ist_ man in Lebensgefahr.
Und "locker abbinden" ist auch wieder so ein Quatsch, wenn du den richtigen Druckpunkt nicht findest, bringt dir das gar nichts. Tourniquets (deren Anwendung übrigens einer Extraeinweisung bedarf) werden zumindest hier in Bayern erst seit 2016 verwendet und sogar da nur im Rettungsdienst. Daher wage ich es mal ernsthaft zu bezweifeln, dass sowas bei einer Polizeistreife zum Einsatz kommt, über mehr als Basisausrüstung für Erste Hilfe verfügen auch die nicht.^^


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2018)

Man könnte sogar behaupten Lebensgefahr besteht schon, wenn man nur auf die Idee kommt wegzurennen, wenn die Polizei kommt aber okay.



> Und "locker abbinden" ist auch wieder so ein Quatsch, wenn du den richtigen Druckpunkt nicht findest, bringt dir das gar nichts. Tourniquets (deren Anwendung übrigens einer Extraeinweisung bedarf) werden zumindest hier in Bayern erst seit 2016 verwendet und sogar da nur im Rettungsdienst.


Eine extra Einweisung, klar braucht man. Aber nur weil wir in Deutschland sind und es schon Einweisung oder Belehrung heißt, wenn man dir 2 Sätze sagt.
Ich hab mit den Dingern auch gelernt, das kann jeder. Gut vielleicht nicht jeder, aber ein Cop sollte sowas können.


----------



## Poulton (25. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar behaupten Lebensgefahr besteht schon, wenn man nur auf die Idee kommt wegzurennen, wenn die Polizei kommt aber okay.


Genau, und gegen Sitzblockaden wird der Panzerwagen mit MG im Turm eingesetzt. Wer da nicht davongeht, ist, nach Sparanus-Logik, ja selber Schuld wenn er mit niedergeschossen wird. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber nur weil wir in Deutschland sind und es schon Einweisung oder Belehrung heißt, wenn man dir 2 Sätze sagt.


Du verachtest also Deutschland?


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte sogar behaupten Lebensgefahr besteht schon, wenn man nur auf die Idee kommt wegzurennen, wenn die Polizei kommt aber okay.


Weil auch jeder Ladendieb oder Graffiti-Sprayer der abhaut unbedingt erschossen werden muss. 
Gilt natürlich nicht für Verwechslungen. Z.B. die Panik, die unter Passanten dann entsteht, wenn mitten in der Öffentlichkeit plötzlich eine Schusswaffe abgefeuert wird. Nö, das is in Deutschland ja alltäglich, da rennt dann keiner weg oder vor's Auto oder vor die Straßenbahn.

Sag' mal, haben Polizisten denn nicht ein ein ausgiebiges Fitnesstraining? Wofür brauchen die das dann noch, wenn die eh' jeden Bagatelltäter, der ihnen davonrennt, einfach die Kugel hinterherjagen? Oder gibt's bei der Polizei nicht die berüchtigte "L-Stellung", die ein Davonrennen des mutmaßlichen Täters gar erst erschweren soll? 
Keine Ahnung, ich hab' das ja alles nicht gelernt und lebe diesbezüglich natürlich völlig hintern Mond.
Ich weiß aber eines ganz sicher: 
Dass, 1. die Schusswaffe immer das allerletzte Mittel eines Polizeibeamten ist und nur zum Einsatz kommt, wenn das eigene oder fremdes Leib und Leben (ernsthaft!) in Gefahr sind.
Und 2.: Dass ich hier keine Zustände wie in den USA haben will und sonst auch einer. Scheint aber für manche Forenteilnehmer hier nicht zu gelten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine extra Einweisung, klar braucht man. Aber nur weil wir in Deutschland sind und es schon Einweisung oder Belehrung heißt, wenn man dir 2 Sätze sagt.
> Ich hab mit den Dingern auch gelernt, das kann jeder. Gut vielleicht nicht jeder, aber ein Cop sollte sowas können.


Ein Tourniquet ist kein Druckverband, den man einmal gezeigt und erklärt kriegt und dann kann man es.
Sowas erfordert regelmäßiges Training, häufig von geschulten Traumaspezialisten. Ein Laie kann (und darf) sowas ohne Schulung gar nicht anwenden, ähnlich ist das ja auch bei sowas wie dem AED.


----------



## Sparanus (25. August 2018)

Erstens Verhältnismäßigkeit, aber das hast du ja schon wieder vergessen...
Was ist der AED Vergleich denn für ein Unsinn, die Geräte die überall in der Öffentlichkeit hängen sind grade so konzipiert, dass sie jeder nutzen kann.


----------



## Amon (25. August 2018)

Mein Nachbar war über 25 Jahre Polizist und hat in dieser Zeit seine Waffe außerhalb des Schießstandes kein einziges mal abgefeuert.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (25. August 2018)

Nach Sparanus hätte er noch ein Sturmgewehr benötigt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nach Sparanus hätte er noch ein Sturmgewehr benötigt.



Und Handgranaten.


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar war über 25 Jahre Polizist und hat in dieser Zeit seine Waffe außerhalb des Schießstandes kein einziges mal abgefeuert.



Die Ex Frau von meinem Vetter ist seit über 20 Jahren bei der Polizei und hat ihre Waffe noch nie im Einsatz benutzen müssen.


----------



## Poulton (25. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Handgranaten.


Und das MRV-P mit MG im Turm (sowie "flotten Symbolen" im Innenraum).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (28. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder schön "bunt" in Deutschland:



Mal wieder schoen braun.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2018)

Womit man den Pegida-Anhänger beim LKA vollständig aus der Berichterstattung verdrängt hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Video aus Plauen: Polizisten bei Festnahme eines Libyers angegriffen



Was auf dem Video aber nicht zu sehen ist, ist das wenige Sekunden später Verstärkung eintrifft. Dann wurde sowohl der zwischenzeitlich wieder aus dem Streifenwagen ausgestiegene Festgenommene, als auch die Störer eingesammelt und erwarten jetzt entsprechende Verfahren wegen Widerstand gegen Polizeibeamte. Angriff auf Polizisten: Den Taetern droht Haft | Freie Presse - Plauen

Aber Bild/Welt ist natürlich immer fürs Hetzen gut: YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Mal wieder schoen braun.



A) Wobei - im Gegensatz zu den Angriff zuvor in Chemnitz - niemand gestorben ist.

B) Wie ist nochmal euer Lieblingswort, wenn man etwas miteinander vergleicht? Achja, Whataobutism.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. August 2018)

Wenn sich Merkel schon im Fall Sami A. auf die Rechtsstaatlichkeit beruft dann soll sie das gefälligst auch bei Edward Snowden machen....


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Womit man den Pegida-Anhänger beim LKA vollständig aus der Berichtserstattung verdrängt hat.



Er ist beim LKA, ja und? Claudia Roth läuft bei Linksextremen Aufmärschen mit, interessiert es jemandem? Nein. Also sollte das noch weniger ein Problem sein.


----------



## MOD6699 (28. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Er ist beim LKA, ja und? Claudia Roth läuft bei Linksextremen Aufmärschen mit, interessiert es jemandem? Nein. Also sollte das noch weniger ein Problem sein.



Naja eine evtl. Strafversetzung ist aber schon eine Konsequenz


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Claudia Roth läuft bei Linksextremen Aufmärschen mit



Quelle?

Wird halt beim LKA wieder eine Stelle frei. Denn als Staatsangestellter hat er sich zur Verfassung zu bekennen.
Dabei hat  man jetzt schon zu wenig Personal, wie man gestern Abend in Chemnitz bei den Aufmärschen der Rechtsextremen sehen konnte.
Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz: Hat die Polizei versagt? | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dabei hat  man jetzt schon zu wenig Personal, wie man gestern Abend in Chemnitz bei den Aufmärschen der Rechtsextremen sehen konnte.


Nicht wirklich. Bei jeder noch so popligen linken Demo in Sachsen rückt man mit einem Großaufgebot an BePo aus und im Falle Wurzen sogar gleich noch mit dem SEK, aber wenn der braune Mob los ist, dann hat man die Teilnehmerzahl auf einmal "unterschätzt"...
Eher ein Paradebeispiel für sächsische Zustände und Glatzenpflege wie in den 90ern.


----------



## RtZk (28. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Quelle?



Mit Linksautonomen: Claudia Roth auf Abwegen – Bayernkurier


Die Pegida ist Verfassungsfeindlich? Eigentlich nicht, zumindest zu großen Teilen nicht, gibt zwar einige Rechtsextreme, aber der Großteil sind "normale" Bürger.


----------



## JePe (28. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Wobei - im Gegensatz zu den Angriff zuvor in Chemnitz - niemand gestorben ist.



Was in Sachsen 2018 scheinbar schon als zivilisatorischer Fortschritt gilt.

Worauf wir uns sofort einigen koennen, ist - Dir, den Brandstiftern in den Parlamenten und dem neofaschistischen Mob in Lichtenhagen, Heidenau, Connewitz und jetzt in Chemnitz ist der zu Tode gekommene Mensch vollkommen egal. Er ist der Uebertraeger, damit die braune Pest zum Volkskoerper transportiert werden kann.

Worauf wir uns auch sofort einigen koennen ist, dass der Todesfall untersucht wird. Die Rede ist von zehn beteiligten Personen, von dreien kennt man die Herkunft, der Rest ist fluechtig. Tathergang- und motiv sind derzeit nicht ermittelt.

Wovon ich gerne glauben wuerde, dass wir uns darauf einigen koennen, ist dass die Randale von Chemnitz jedenfalls kriminell und ein Schlag ins Gesicht eben des Staates ist, dem man patriotisch ergeben zu sein und den man bewahren zu wollen vorgibt. Tatsaechlich moechte man ihn wohl lieber kurz und klein schlagen und sich dabei darauf verlassen, dass es dafuer schon Verstaendnis von den "Richtigen" geben wird und man das Ganze hernach noch irgendwie in den Verantwortungsbereich der Fluechtlinge, Kanzlerin oder sonstwem schieben kann.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Wie ist nochmal euer Lieblingswort, wenn man etwas miteinander vergleicht? Achja, Whataobutism.



Vergleichen kann man alles. Und sei es nur, um am Ende festzustellen, dass der Vergleich nicht passt. Was Du meinst, ist gleichstellen. Beispielsweise eine nicht aufgeklaerte Straftat mit Jagd auf Nichtedeldeutsche. Eigentor detected.



RtZk schrieb:


> Mit Linksautonomen: Claudia Roth auf Abwegen – Bayernkurier



Der Bayernkurier - die CSU-Zeitung! - zitiert seitenfuellend ein CSU-Mitglied, dass die Gruenen doof findet? Potzblitz!

Die Wahrheit war wohl weniger aufregend. Aber so funktioniert Populismus halt. Man bewirft den Gegner so engagiert mit Dreck, dass der irgendwann mit dem Abwischen der Spritzer nicht mehr hinterherkommt. Irgendwas bleibt immer haengen. Wen kuemmert es da, ob es auch stimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Pegida ist Verfassungsfeindlich? Eigentlich nicht, zumindest zu großen Teilen nicht, gibt zwar einige Rechtsextreme, aber der Großteil sind "normale" Bürger.



Bei Rufen wie "Volksverräter" kann man schon von Verfassungsfeindlich reden. Dieser Begriff wurde vom "Volksgerichtshof" im Nationalsozialismus genutzt, wenn Leute wie Sophie Scholl zum Tode verurteilt wurden. 
Video: Tim Herden, MDR, kommentiert die Vorgaenge in Dresden | tagesschau.de

Wie viele "normale Bürger" dort wirklich sind, werde ich mir am Donnerstag persönlich ansehen. Dabei werde ich aber auch entsprechende Straftaten auf Video dokumentieren und zur Anzeige bringen.

*Edit (17:00)*: Für Bildaufnahmen und Videos von den Demonstrationen hat die Polizei jetzt ein Onlineportal zu "_Ausschreitungen in Chemnitz am 26./27. August 2018_" geschaltet: Ereignis auswaehlen | Polizei Sachsen Hinweisportal


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Bei jeder noch so popligen linken Demo in Sachsen rückt man mit einem Großaufgebot an BePo aus und im Falle Wurzen sogar gleich noch mit dem SEK, aber wenn der braune Mob los ist, dann hat man die Teilnehmerzahl auf einmal "unterschätzt"...



Ist eben die Frage, ob man zusätzliche Kräfte von der Bundesbereitschaftspolizei oder der BePo aus anderen Bundesländern anfordert. Das ist am Montag nicht geschehen. 
Bei den eigenen Kräften hat man nicht so viele, insgesamt sind es sieben Hundertschaften. Polizei Sachsen - Praesidium der Bereitschaftspolizei - Die Einsatzeinheiten
Vor Ort waren davon 591 Beamte. Chemnitz: Wieso liess sich die Polizei derartig ueberraschen? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Allerdings hat die Bundesregierung Hilfe der Bundespolizei jetzt explizit angeboten, damit es die nächsten Tage unter Kontrolle bleibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2018)

Läuft für die CSU:



> In der Umfrage des Meinungsforschungsinstituts Insa für die  "Bild"-Zeitung kommt die Partei von Ministerpräsident Markus Söder nur  noch auf 36 Prozent. Beim vorangegangenen Insa-Trend Ende Juni waren es  noch 41 Prozent, also fünf Punkte mehr. Bei der Landtagswahl im  September 2013 hatte die CSU 47,7 Prozent geholt.
> 
> CSU stuerzt in Umfrage um fuenf Prozentpunkte ab - Daempfer auch fuer AfD | WEB.DE



Sofern sich nicht gewaltig was ändert, bis zur Wahl am 14 Oktober, dürfte es diesmal nicht mehr für eine alleinige Regierung der CSU reichen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Manche in der CSU machen schon Annäherungsversuche an die AFD. Blau-blaue Ideen an der Basis: CSU-Politiker werben fuer Buendnis mit AfD - n-tv.de
Dazu ist man eben auch Thematisch sehr ähnlich: CSU: Der beste Wahlhelfer der AfD | ZEIT ONLINE



RtZk schrieb:


> Er ist beim LKA, ja und?



Und ganz "zufällig" wurde der jetzt der Haftbefehl aus Chemnitz inkl. vollständigen Namen von Tätern und Opfer  Pegida der  und  rechten Szene zugespielt und von der fleißig im Netz verteilt. 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden ermittelt dazu. 
Toetungsdelikt in Chemnitz: Haftbefehl im Internet veroeffentlicht | tagesschau.de
Toetungsdelikt in Chemnitz: Ermittlungen wegen Haftbefehl im Internet | tagesschau.de



			
				www.tagesspiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Veröffentlichung des Dokuments ist strafbar. Laut Paragraph 353d des Strafgesetzbuches kann mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu einem Jahr oder einer Geldstrafe bestraft werden, wer "die Anklageschrift oder andere amtliche Dokumente eines Strafverfahrens, eines Bußgeldverfahrens oder eines Disziplinarverfahrens, ganz oder in wesentlichen Teilen, im Wortlaut öffentlich mitteilt, bevor sie in öffentlicher Verhandlung erörtert worden sind oder das Verfahren abgeschlossen ist".


https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...ale-veroeffentlichen-haftbefehl/22969376.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> [...][/URL]aber der Großteil sind "normale" Bürger.


No-Go-Area Dresden? So aggressiv geht Pegida gegen Journalisten vor


> Laut dem Blatt würden manche Reporter nur noch mit einem Wagen ohne den Schriftzugs ihres Mediums nach Dresden fahren.
> 
> ► TV-Journalisten berichten zudem davon, dass ihr Auto zerkratzt und Übertragungskabel durchgeschnitten wurden.
> 
> ...


"normale Bürger" halt ... 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Läuft für die CSU:


Passend dazu die chronologische Auflistung aller bisherigen Wahlumfragen mit Ergebnis für Bayern: Sonntagsfrage – Bayern (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Wie BRAUN unsere Bevölkerung ist, ist echt erschreckend!

Chemnitz: AfD-Anhaenger haben Verstaendnis rechtsradikale Ausschreitungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man kann durchaus geteilter Meinung über die Asylpolitik in Deutschland sein, wer aber nicht gegen die Ausschreitungen und Menschenjagd in Chemnitz ist, ist meiner Meinung nach außerhalb dieser demokratischen Gesellschaft, auch wenn das 30% betrifft, gehören diese 30% gnadenlos ausgegrenzt von der übrigen Gesellschaft!
Hier muss jegliche Toleranz sofort bestraft werden!


----------



## Taonris (29. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie BRAUN unsere Bevölkerung ist, ist echt erschreckend!
> 
> Chemnitz: AfD-Anhaenger haben Verstaendnis rechtsradikale Ausschreitungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Vollidioten hast du bei jeder Ansammlung von Menschen obs irgendeine Demo ist oder ein belangloses Fußballspiel zweier Dorfklubs mit 25 Zusehern. Das nach unzähligen Morden und Vergewaltigungen die von "Flüchtlingen" begangen  wurden bei der Bevölkerung irgendwann der Kragen reißt ist auch verständlich besonders wenn ein Familienvater von diesen "Schutzsuchenden" brutalst abgestochen wird ich denke man fühlt sich von der Politik alleingelassen und hat Angst um die Zukunft der eigenen Familie. Wenn die Regierung hier weiter die Ängste der Bevölkerung ins Lächerliche zieht und alles als rechte Angstmache abstempelt dann wird es irgendwann wirklich problematisch.

 Die eigentlich Frage die ich mir nach dem bizarren NSU-Fall stelle ist, wieviele dieser Nazi-Idioten stehen auf dem Gehaltszettel des Verfassungsschutzes


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Nur hätte es bei einem deutschen Täter sicher nicht solche Aufmärsche gegeben. Die Streiterei hätte auch anders enden können, wenn der deutsche zuerst zugestochen hätte.

Als ich am Sonntag bei Web.de davon gelesen habe, hab ich mir da auch nichts weiter dabei gedacht. Solche eskalierten Streitereien passieren halt und sich auch schon vor 10 Jahren passiert.
Allein im Bereich der PD Chemnitz gab es 2010 vier mal vollendeten Totschlag: https://www.polizei.sachsen.de/de/dokumente/LKA/1A4-01X10272733711151.pdf



Auron1902 schrieb:


> Die eigentlich Frage die ich mir nach dem bizarren NSU-Fall stelle ist, wieviele dieser Nazi-Idioten stehen auf dem Gehaltszettel des Verfassungsschutzes



Wie man in Dresden erst vor zwei Wochen gesehen hat, ist es nicht nur der Gehaltszettel des Verfassungsschutzes, sondern auch der des LKA.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist eben die Frage, ob man zusätzliche Kräfte von der Bundesbereitschaftspolizei oder der BePo aus anderen Bundesländern anfordert. Das ist am Montag nicht geschehen.


Die Informationen lagen vor: Eine Zaesur findet nicht statt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Verfassungsschutz soll Polizei in Chemnitz vor Krawalle am Montag gewarnt haben

Bestätigt meine obige Äußerung: Bei jeder noch so popligen linken Demo in Sachsen rückt man mit einem Großaufgebot an BePo aus und im Falle Wurzen sogar gleich noch mit dem SEK an. Sobald der braune Mob los ist, schickt man nichtmal das Minimalaufgebot.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Morde und Vergewaltigungen gab es schon immer in Deutschland, da macht die eingeborene Bevölkerung keine Ausnahme.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Wobei jetzt bei der Stimmung nicht die Frage ist ob, sondern nur noch wann, es die nächsten Toten in Chemnitz gibt.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Informationen lagen vor: Eine Zaesur findet nicht statt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Verfassungsschutz soll Polizei in Chemnitz vor Krawalle am Montag gewarnt haben
> 
> Bestätigt meine obige Äußerung: Bei jeder noch so popligen linken Demo in Sachsen rückt man mit einem Großaufgebot an BePo aus und im Falle Wurzen sogar gleich noch mit dem SEK an. Sobald der braune Mob los ist, schickt man nichtmal das Minimalaufgebot.



Irgendwie kann ich mich nicht des Eindrucks erwehren, dass du völlig recht hast, der geleakte original Haftbefehl an rechte Gruppen, ist ein weiteres starkes Indiz dafür!
Wo hat es das schon mal gegeben das Haftbefehle an die Öffentlichkeit geleaked werden, um Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Wenn es einmal zum Trend wird, ist es auch schwer zu verhindern. Da helfen nur penible Datenschutzvorschriften und entsprechende Strafen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Ganz genau!
Wenn es noch weitere Bahnen zieht, muss man über einen "entsprechenden" erneuten Radikalenerlass nachdenken, der dann die andere Seite des politischen Spektrums genau untersucht!
Solche Leute haben im Staatsdienst nichts zu suchen!


----------



## RtZk (29. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Morde und Vergewaltigungen gab es schon immer in Deutschland, da macht die eingeborene Bevölkerung keine Ausnahme.



In Bezug Verbrechen pro Einwohner begehen Ausländer in Deutschland bei weitem mehr, kannst du auch in der Kriminalstatistik nachlesen. 
Die "Deutschen" mit Migrationshintergrund sind darin übrigens nicht enthalten.




Poulton schrieb:


> Die Informationen lagen vor: Eine Zaesur findet nicht statt - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Sorry, aber diesen Autor kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sämtliche Artikel die ich von ihm gelesen haben weisen sehr deutlich auf seine politische Zugehörigkeit hin, ohne sein unseriöses Aussehen mal zu erwähnen.
Dass er die Antifa noch verteidigt ist nur die Krönung des ganzen, das wäre genauso, wie, wenn Merkel sich hinstellen würde und sagen würde die rechtsextremen Taten in Chemnitz wären doch gar nicht schlimm.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

> In Bezug Verbrechen pro Einwohner begehen Ausländer in Deutschland bei weitem mehr, kannst du auch in der Kriminalstatistik nachlesen.
> Die "Deutschen" mit Migrationshintergrund sind darin übrigens nicht enthalten.



Aber nicht bei Mord und Totschlag, dass ist seit Jahrzehneten eine ziemlich gerade Linie, wobei es in den 80er und Anfang der 90er Jahre höhere Raten bei Mord und Totschlag gab.
Zu deiner Information es sind an die 20 Millionen Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund, da jeder Deutsche der EIN nicht mit deutscher Staatsangehörigkeit geborenen  Elternteil hat, schon als Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund gezählt wird.
In der absoluten Mehrzahl sind das europäische und US Bürger und Bürgerinnen! (Polen, Franzosen, Italiener, Holländer, Schweden......)
In Deutschland gibt es 77-78 Millionen deutsche Einwohner oder kulturell europäische Einwohner, die restlichen 4-5 Millionen sind Einwohner mit muslimischen kulturellem Hintergrund.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber diesen Autor kann ich nicht ernst nehmen, sämtliche Artikel die ich von ihm gelesen haben weisen sehr deutlich auf seine politische Zugehörigkeit hin, ohne sein unseriöses Aussehen mal zu erwähnen.
> Dass er die Antifa noch verteidigt ist nur die Krönung des ganzen, das wäre genauso, wie, wenn Merkel sich hinstellen würde und sagen würde die rechtsextremen Taten in Chemnitz wären doch gar nicht schlimm.



Sacha Lobo ist ein anerkannter Journalist und Netzaktivist. Außerdem was hat Aussehen mit der Qualität der Arbeit zutun? Wie sieht das dann erst bei den Naziglatzen aus?? 
Niemand verteidigt die Ausschreitung in Chemnitz, außer die Nazis und entsprechende Organisationen wie Pegida und AFD selbst. 
Wobei die AFD mittlerweile zurückrudert, aus Angst ihre Wähler zu verschrecken.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Wo rudert die AfD zurück, sie heizen es an!

Chemnitz: Alexander Gauland bezeichnet UEbergriffe in Chemnitz als normal | ZEIT ONLINE
Chemnitz: Rechte in der AfD um Bjoern Hoecke setzen Trauermarsch an - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ein AfD Bundestagsmitglied hat sogar den originalen Haftbefehl mit im Netz verbreitet und sich somit einer Straftat schuldig gemacht.
Die AfD heizt das ganze wie immer an, und wenn irgendetwas passiert sind dann immer andere die Schuldigen. Auch in Chemnitz ist die AfD kein Opfer sondern Täter!


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=32dee2f20f811639ee6afcfd9e364268&oe=5C022039



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo rudert die AfD zurück, sie heizen es an!


Und setzt sich selber noch den Aluhut auf, in dem man rechtsextremes Geschwurbel vom "Volkstod" und "Umvolkung" aufgreift: Chemnitz: Wie die AfD von den Vorfaellen in Sachsen profitieren will - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> So schreibt Hans-Jörg Müller, einer der parlamentarischen Fraktionsgeschäftsführer der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion, er sei "stolz auf die Bürgerproteste" in Chemnitz. Müller deutet die Begriffe der AfD-Gegner um: Wer am "Genozid an uns Deutschen" mitmache, sei ein "unverbesserlicher, verblendeter antideutscher Rassist" und wer sich, wie die "einfachen Bürger der Mitte der Gesellschaft in Chemnitz" dagegen wehre, sei ein "Demokrat und Verteidiger menschlicher Werte".


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Dann war das wohl nur ein kurzer Umschwung: AfD distanziert sich von Gewalt in Chemnitz  |  nrz.de  | Video

Die Aussagen von Altnazi Gauland kenne ich noch nicht. 

Mittlerweile werden die Ausschreitungen international verurteilt: UN-Menschenrechtskommissar schockiert ueber Chemnitzer Ausschreitungen | Reuters

Möglicherweise haben sich die Nazis mit der Veröffentlichung des Haftbefehls selbst ins Knie geschossen. Denn durch die Veröffentlichung der Namen von Zeugen könnte nun das Verfahren scheitern. 

Zumindest hab ich jetzt genug brandaktuelles Material für meinen Beleg zum Thema Extremismus, nun muss ich bis Ende der Woche nur zum Schreiben kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und setzt sich selber noch den Aluhut auf, in dem man rechtsextremes Geschwurbel vom "Volkstod" und "Umvolkung" aufgreift: Chemnitz: Wie die AfD von den Vorfaellen in Sachsen profitieren will - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Für diese Aussage von Müller, müße man glatt Anzeige erstatten, für micht ist das glasklare Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zur Gewalt!
Wir sind wirklich tief gesunken in Deutschland, dass ein Bundestagsmitglied solche Aussagen tätigt!


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Hindert dich niemand dran. Polizei Sachsen -  - Onlinewache der Polizei Sachsen
Ich sammle bis zum Wochenende. 
(inkl. Webseiten die den Haftbefehl ungeschwärzt veröffentlichen und somit eine Straftat nach §353d StGB und diverse Verstöße gegen das BDSG/DSGVO begehen => Bei Facebook usw. Fall fürs NetzDG)

Interessant ist, das das Mordopfer durch seinen eigenen "Migrationshintergrund" früher selbst von Nazis angegriffen wurde:


			
				http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/sascha-lobo-zu-den-krawallen-in-chemnitz-eine-zaesur-findet-nicht-statt-a-1225485.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Perverse ist, dass der Ermordete Daniel H. selbst von den Nazis gejagt würde, die vorgeblich wegen seines Todes "protestieren", denn er war Deutscher mit einem schwarzen, kubanischen Vater. Auf Facebook meldet sich ein ebenfalls nicht-Weißer Freund von Daniel H. zu Wort: "Diese Rechten, mit denen mussten wir uns früher Prügeln, weil sie uns nicht als genug deutsch angesehen haben."



Da merkt man die ganze Heuchelei.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage von Müller, müße man glatt Anzeige erstatten, für micht ist das glasklare Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zur Gewalt!
> Wir sind wirklich tief gesunken in Deutschland, dass ein Bundestagsmitglied solche Aussagen tätigt!


Es gab dazu vor zwei Jahren mal was: NPD und AfD: Original und Kopie?  | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2016


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Mittlerweile hab ich schon zehn Seiten mit dem originalen ungeschwärzten Haftbefehl gefunden. Da ist die Google-Bildersuche recht praktisch. 

Da werden wohl einige nächste Woche Post von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen. 



			
				https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/chemnitz/chemnitz-stollberg/ticker-sachsen-mittwoch-chemnitz-stadtfest-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> *Jurist: Weiterverbreiten eines Haftbefehls im Netz ist strafbar*
> 
> 
> Wer einen Haftbefehl im Netz teilt, macht sich strafbar und muss mit Schadenersatzforderungen rechnen. Das betonte Medienrechtler Ernst Fricke aus Landshut am Mittwoch im Zusammenhang mit einem veröffentlichten Haftbefehls zum Fall Chemnitz. "Wer so ein Dokument im Internet verbreitet, macht sich genauso strafbar, wie derjenige, der das Material weitergibt", sagte der Professor, der an der Katholischen Universität Eichstätt Medienrecht lehrt, der Deutschen Presse-Agentur.





Jetzt scheint man auch die Ursache für die ganzen wilden Horden in Chemnitz gefunden zu haben. 
Chemnitz hat europaweit das meiste Crystal im Abwasser | Freie Presse - Sachsen


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch in Chemnitz ist die AfD kein Opfer sondern Täter!



Der festgenommen Iraker und der festgenommen Syrer sind AfD-Mitglieder?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für diese Aussage von Müller, müße man glatt Anzeige erstatten, für micht ist das glasklare Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zur Gewalt!
> Wir sind wirklich tief gesunken in Deutschland, dass ein Bundestagsmitglied solche Aussagen tätigt!



BKA  -  Onlinewachen der Landespolizeien



DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt scheint man auch die Ursache für die ganzen wilden Horden in Chemnitz gefunden zu haben.
> Chemnitz hat europaweit das meiste Crystal im Abwasser | Freie Presse - Sachsen



Interessant. Gibt es denn auch mittlerweile eine Erklärung für die gestiegene Zahl an Messerangriffen?

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...tere-strafen-fuer-messerstecher/21133442.html



> Die DPolG sprach davon, dass die Zahl junger männlicher Migranten unter den Messerangreifern „auffallend“ sei.



Weitergehen, hier gibt es nichts zu sehen.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2018)

Der Vorsitzende der DPolG Wendt ist CSU Mitglied und in seiner Rhetorik sehr AFD-nah. Neutral ist der sicher nicht. 
Nutzung der polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik fuer politische Zwecke - Police-IT
Schlaegst Du meinen Wendt, schlag ich Deinen Schulz - Police-IT

Vom BDK kam bisher weder zu den Vorfällen in Dresden, noch zu den in Chemnitz eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und setzt sich selber noch den Aluhut auf, in dem man rechtsextremes Geschwurbel vom "Volkstod" und "Umvolkung" aufgreift: Chemnitz: Wie die AfD von den Vorfaellen in Sachsen profitieren will - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Dabei sind es doch gerade solche Menschen wie sie für die AfD antreten die mit ihrer Politik doch sogar noch den ominösen "Volkstod" und die "Umvolkung" anfeuern / sorgen.
Warum wollen die Menschen den nach Europa und Deutschland?
Weil man den Rest der Welt als Ausschlachtobjekt für den eigenen Lebensstandard betachtet und es der AfD scheiß egal ist ob die Menschen dort eine Lebensperspektive haben oder nicht, solange Rohstoffe von dort und Tiefkühlhänchen von hier nach dort billig eingekauft / verkauft werden können.

Die AfD interessiert nur das der neoliberale Wirtschaftsirrsin in Deutschland flutscht und blos niemand auf die Idee kommt etwas davon abhaben zu wollen, nicht mal die eigenen Volksgenossen, die nicht zum ausgewählten Kreise mit Geld gehören.
Die eigenen "Volksgenossen" ohne Geld sind nur für eines gut und das zeigt Chemnitz wieder sehr eindrucksvoll, als AfD-Volksturm und SA-Schlägertruppen, die den Status Quo für die wenigen Erwählten bis zum "Endsieg" verteidigen und sich dafür als privligierte "Arier" fühlen dürfen.


----------



## Don-71 (29. August 2018)

@Kaaruzo

Die AfD ist Täter in Sachen Volksverhetzung, Menschenjagd und Verbreitung eines originalen Haftbefehls in soziealen Medien in Chemnitz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Vorsitzende der DPolG Wendt ist CSU Mitglied und in seiner Rhetorik sehr AFD-nah. Neutral ist der sicher nicht.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass in meinem Artikel Herr Wendt mit keinem Wort vorkam, wenn Herr Wendt sagt 2+2=4, ist das trotzdem richtig, egal in welcher Partei er ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> 
> Die AfD ist Täter in Sachen Volksverhetzung, Menschenjagd und Verbreitung eines originalen Haftbefehls in soziealen Medien in Chemnitz.



Sofern du über Straftaten Bescheid weißt, hier bitte:

BKA  -  Onlinewachen der Landespolizeien

Ansonsten finde ich ja das Abstechen eines Menschens auf der Straße persönlich als die schlimmere Tat, aber da hat ja so jeder sein eigenes Empfinden.


----------



## Two-Face (29. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich ja das Abstechen eines Menschens auf der Straße persönlich als die schlimmere Tat, aber da hat ja so jeder sein eigenes Empfinden.


Was keine Rechtfertigung zur Hetzjagd auf Ausländer oder einfach nur Menschen "südländischem" Aussehens ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. August 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was keine Rechtfertigung zur Hetzjagd auf Ausländer oder einfach nur Menschen "südländischem" Aussehens ist.



Richtig, dafür gibt es keine Rechtfertigung. Man sollte zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und einer Erklärung unterscheiden. 

Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Sachen ohne Grund passieren. Und der Grund dafür liegt in einer falschen Politik seit nunmehr 3 Jahren.

Herr Kubicki hat das schön auf den Punkt gebracht:

Wolfgang Kubicki gibt Angela Merkel Mitschuld an Ausschreitungen


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und der Grund dafür liegt in einer falschen Politik seit nunmehr 3 Jahren.


Achso ist das. Nicht das Sachsen schon seit Jahren und schon lange vor den Flüchtlingen ein massives Problem mit Rechtsextremismus hat. Nein, der Flüchtling und Merkel ist mal wieder daran schuld, dass es das dort gibt. 

Rein interessehalber: Du hattest irgendwann mal erwähnt, dass du ursprünglich selber aus dem Osten kommst. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Sachsen? 

Achja: Video: Das verrohte Land  - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste
Deutschland: Zwei Drittel beklagen Rechtsruck und Verrohung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
und bei der AfD ist man mal wieder der Meinung, dass es besser ist, mittendrin statt nur dabei zu sein bei der Verrohung: Verlage stürmen und die Mitarbeiter auf die Straße zerren: die Gewaltfantasien der AfD-Hochtaunus gegen Journalisten
Wie die AfD in Chemnitz mitmischte


€: Hannover hatte Kräfte angeboten Chemnitz: Sachsen lehnte Polizeihilfe aus Niedersachsen ab
Wow, just wow.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht so, als ob Sachen ohne Grund passieren. Und der Grund dafür liegt in einer falschen Politik seit nunmehr 3 Jahren.



Die falsche Politik gibt es seit Jahrzehnten. Denn in Sachsen ist als einziges Bundesland die CDU seit 25 Jahren ununterbrochen in der Regierung. 
Genauso lange wird das rechte Problem nicht ernst genommen. Denn diese Strukturen gab es schon zu DDR-Zeiten, war dort aber Politisch als nicht existent eingestuft. Die offizielle Staatsräson war, Nazis und andere Kriminelle gibt es im Kommunismus nicht. Womit auch Straftäter jahrelang unbehelligt agieren konnten. Grausame Gewaltverbrechen gab es auch in der DDR – aber es wurde kaum darueber berichtet - Ganz normale Moerder – MAZ - Maerkische Allgemeine
Nach der Wende konnten sich die rechten Strukturen entsprechend unbeobachtet organisieren. Rechtsextremismus in Ostdeutschland: Kaputt in Chemnitz - Kultur - Tagesspiegel
Schon 1992 gab es ähnliche Ausschreitungen in Rostock, da war an Merkel überhaupt noch nicht zu denken. Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia

Erste Wachrüttler gab es zur letzten Bundestagswahl, wo die AFD insgesamt ähnlich viele Stimmen wie die CDU holte. In einigen Gemeinden waren auch Werte von 40-50% möglich. 
Daraufhin ist Sachsens Ministerpräsident Tillich zurückgetreten. Saechsischer Ministerpraesident: Tillich tritt zurueck | tagesschau.de

Michael Kretschmer hat nun die unangenehme Aufgabe den Karren bis zur Landtagswahl in einem Jahr wieder aus dem braunen Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die falsche Politik gibt es seit Jahrzehnten. Denn in Sachsen ist als einziges Bundesland die CDU seit 25 Jahren ununterbrochen in der Regierung.
> Genauso lange wird das rechte Problem nicht ernst genommen.



Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass das geduldet ist, damit man am rechten Rand der Afd noch ein paar Wählerstimmen bekommt.


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sacha Lobo ist ein anerkannter Journalist und Netzaktivist. Außerdem was hat Aussehen mit der Qualität der Arbeit zutun? Wie sieht das dann erst bei den Naziglatzen aus??



Lese ich mir Artikel von Neo Nazis durch? Nein. 
Wieso sollte ich mir dann Artikel von Linksradikalen (wer Linksextremisten unterstützt ist nichts anderes)  durchlesen? 
Das Aussehen hat durchaus etwas mit Seriösität zu tun.
Aber ich Dummerchen, dass ich es auch immer wieder vergesse Links = gut , Rechts = schlecht, ich sollte mir wirklich mal ein Erinnerungszettel schreiben.


----------



## Taonris (30. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die falsche Politik gibt es seit Jahrzehnten. Denn in Sachsen ist als einziges Bundesland die CDU seit 25 Jahren ununterbrochen in der Regierung.
> Genauso lange wird das rechte Problem nicht ernst genommen. Denn diese Strukturen gab es schon zu DDR-Zeiten, war dort aber Politisch als nicht existent eingestuft. Die offizielle Staatsräson war, Nazis und andere Kriminelle gibt es im Kommunismus nicht. Womit auch Straftäter jahrelang unbehelligt agieren konnten. Grausame Gewaltverbrechen gab es auch in der DDR – aber es wurde kaum darueber berichtet - Ganz normale Moerder – MAZ - Maerkische Allgemeine
> Nach der Wende konnten sich die rechten Strukturen entsprechend unbeobachtet organisieren. Rechtsextremismus in Ostdeutschland: Kaputt in Chemnitz - Kultur - Tagesspiegel
> Schon 1992 gab es ähnliche Ausschreitungen in Rostock, da war an Merkel überhaupt noch nicht zu denken. Ausschreitungen in Rostock-Lichtenhagen – Wikipedia
> ...



Willst du jetzt gegen demokratische Wahlergebnisse vorgehen ? Wenn in Ostdeutschland ein Großteil der Bevölkerung Afd wählt dann ist das zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich der "rechte" Einschlag der Bevölkerung bei Wahlen, quer durch den ganzen Osten zieht, dass ist jetzt kein originäres Sachsen Problem, auch wenn es dort, deutlicher hervorsticht.
Ich will auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass das teilweise an der sächsischen CDU Regierung lag, aber das nun alles auf die CDU abzuwälzen, ist mir dann als Erklärungsansatz zu einfach, da wie gesagt der ganze Osten davon betroffen ist und es auch andere "neuen" Bundesländer gibt, wo rechtsradikale Strukturen sehr stark sind, vorher bei der NPD, nun bei der AfD.

Edit:


> Willst du jetzt gegen demokratische Wahlergebnisse vorgehen ? Wenn in Ostdeutschland ein Großteil der Bevölkerung Afd wählt dann ist das zu akzeptieren.



So lange die AfD verfassungskonform ist, muss man das, aber das ist sie in Teilen schon lange nicht mehr und die Ereignisse in Chemnitz bestätigen das eindrucksvoll!

Organisierte Menschenjagd als normal zu bezeichnen oder originale Haftbefehle in Medien zu verbreiten sind da nur einige Beispiele von Vielen und das letztere ist ein Straftatbestand!

So schreibt Hans-Jörg Müller, einer der parlamentarischen Fraktionsgeschäftsführer der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion, er sei "stolz auf die Bürgerproteste" in Chemnitz. Müller deutet die Begriffe der AfD-Gegner um: Wer am "Genozid an uns Deutschen" mitmache, sei ein "unverbesserlicher, verblendeter antideutscher Rassist" und wer sich, wie die "einfachen Bürger der Mitte der Gesellschaft in Chemnitz" dagegen wehre, sei ein "Demokrat und Verteidiger menschlicher Werte". 

Ich bin im Besitz einer juristischen Ausbildung und solche Aussagen sind glasklare Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zur Gewalt!

Es wird Zeit, das in Deutschland wesentlich härter und massiv gegen diese Teile der AfD vorgegangen wird, mit dem Verfassungschutz und auch zu prüfenden Radikalenerlasse, wer auf Grund der Einwanderungspolitik von einem "Genozid an uns Deutschen" spricht, steht sonnenklar im völkischen Lager und gehört mit aller Härte verfogt und ausgegrenzt aus dieser Gesellschaft!


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich mir dann Artikel von Linksradikalen (wer Linksextremisten unterstützt ist nichts anderes)  durchlesen?


Jeder Goldhamster ist linksradikaler als Lobo.


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2018)

Mal ganz ruhig. 
Jede Partei ist Verfassungskonform bis das Bundesverfassungsgericht gegenteiliges beschlossen hat. 
Dir steht es frei dich darum zu bemühen, dass Bundestag, Bundesrat oder Bundesregierung einen Antrag auf Verbot derjenigen Partei zu stellen von der du glaubst sie sei Verfassungswidrig. 

Ich glaube aber du solltest dir da keine Hoffnungen machen, mit deiner „juristischen Ausbildung“.


----------



## Taonris (30. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich der "rechte" Einschlag der Bevölkerung bei Wahlen, quer durch den ganzen Osten zieht, dass ist jetzt kein originäres Sachsen Problem, auch wenn es dort, deutlicher hervorsticht.
> Ich will auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass das teilweise an der sächsischen CDU Regierung lag, aber das nun alles auf die CDU abzuwälzen, ist mir dann als Erklärungsansatz zu einfach, da wie gesagt der ganze Osten davon betroffen ist und es auch andere "neuen" Bundesländer gibt, wo rechtsradikale Strukturen sehr stark sind, vorher bei der NPD, nun bei der AfD.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Gegen welches "Volk" hetzt er mit diesen Aussagen, über die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man streiten. Da würde ich die Aussagen einige Grüner als deutlich volksverhetzender deuten denn die begrüßen regelmäßig die demografischen Entwicklungen in Deutschland und freuen sich das es keine deutsche Mehrheit mehr in deutschen Städten gibt. Über das Thema Menschenjagd braucht man nicht diskutieren das ist furchtbar und wird hoffentlich strafrechtlich verfolgt wird so aber auch von Linksextremer Seite betrieben.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> das es keine deutsche Mehrheit mehr in deutschen Städten gibt.


Was ist für dich denn "der Deutsche"? Jemand mit Ariernachweis?



Don-71 schrieb:


> So schreibt Hans-Jörg Müller, einer der parlamentarischen Fraktionsgeschäftsführer der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion, [...]


Der Mann ist in der Vergangenheit schon negativ aufgefallen:  Holocaust: AfD-Abgeordneter nennt Gedenken im Bundestag "heuchlerisch" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (30. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich der "rechte" Einschlag der Bevölkerung bei Wahlen, quer durch den ganzen Osten zieht, dass ist jetzt kein originäres Sachsen Problem, auch wenn es dort, deutlicher hervorsticht.



In Sachsen sticht es aber eindeutig am extremsten hervor mit einem Ergebnis von 27% bei der letzten Bundestagswahl. 
Davon abgesehen ist es kein Problem das alleine den Osten betrifft, es ist ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, weil man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die AfD in Westdeutschland auch in der Mehrheit der Bundesländer immerhin ein Wahlergebnis von 10 bis 12% erzielt hat, selbst in der "weltoffenen Multi-Kulti Hochburg" Berlin hat die AfD noch 12% erreicht.

Ich würde die Ergebnisse in Ostdeutschland auch nicht zu sehr hochspielen, was die Stimmen für die AfD angeht.
Ein nicht unbedeutender Teil dort sind schlicht auch Frustwähler die die AfD als Protestpartei gewählt haben und die zuvor eigentlich oft ehr Die Linke oder SPD gewählt haben.
Ein harter Kern der im Osten die AfD aus wirklicher Überzeugung wählt dürfte auch im Osten kaum mehr als 10 bis 15% betragen, also nicht wesentlich mehr als im Westen.

Womit wir dann wieder an dem Punkt währen das die AfD ein gesamtdeutsches Problem ist. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Was ist für dich denn "der Deutsche"? Jemand mit Ariernachweis?



Na so einer wie der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- dunkelhaarig
- Flüchtling (vor dem Militärdienst in Östereich)
- ungelernt
- kriminell (Putschversuch, Volksverhetzung, Massenmord, ect.)

Der hatte alle die wunderbaren "Deutschen" Eigeschaften die man heute bei Flüchtlingen und Migranten als wahrer Arier kritisiert.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

§ 130 Absatz 1 des Strafgesetzbuchs: 

Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,

 gegen eine nationale, rassische, religiöse oder durch ihre ethnische Herkunft bestimmte Gruppe, gegen Teile der Bevölkerung oder gegen einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung zum Hass aufstachelt, zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen auffordert oder
    die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, dass er eine vorbezeichnete Gruppe, Teile der Bevölkerung oder einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft.

Herr Hans-Jörg Müller behauptet als Bundestagsabgeordneter, dass Nichtinhaber eines deutschen Passes (Allgemein umschrieben als Ausländer), einen Genozid ( Völkermord) an der Deutschen Bevölkerung verüben (hiermit müssen alle Inhaber eines deutschen Passes gemeint sein, da das Opfer glasklaren Migrationshintergrund hatte), aufgrund in diesem Fall einer Messerstecherei zwischen Ausländern und einem Deutschen, mit einem Toten in Chemnitz.
Den Rest kannst du wirklich selber unter den Paragraphen subsumieren. Da hier glasklar die ausländische Bevölkerung in Deutschland  verleumdet wird (Unterstellung eines Völkermordes an der deutschen Bevölkerung), darüber hinaus wird zur Gewalt in Form von wehren aufgerufen, auf Grund einer völlig haltlosen Unterstellung (Völkermord). Muss ich wirklich noch weitermachen?

Edit: @Poulton

Das Opfer in Chemnitz war ja glasklarer Migrant, also Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund, da sein Vater Kubaner war. Ich bin gespannt ob die AfD diese Definition von "der Deutsche" in Zukunft weiter durchhält!

@ Nightslaver

You made my Day! Grandios!

Edit 2:

Rechtsruck: So baut man eine Buehne fuer Pogrome | ZEIT ONLINE

Besser hätte man es nicht schreiben können, es wird allerhöchste Zeit, dass sich die Leute formieren und organisieren, die keinen Rechtsruck und Konsensverschiebung wollen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Mal ganz ruhig.
> Jede Partei ist Verfassungskonform bis das Bundesverfassungsgericht gegenteiliges beschlossen hat.
> Dir steht es frei dich darum zu bemühen, dass Bundestag, Bundesrat oder Bundesregierung einen Antrag auf Verbot derjenigen Partei zu stellen von der du glaubst sie sei Verfassungswidrig.
> 
> Ich glaube aber du solltest dir da keine Hoffnungen machen, mit deiner „juristischen Ausbildung“.



Ich weiß nicht ob du meinen Post nicht richtig durchgelesen hast, oder wir beide zwei unterschiedliche deutsche Sprachen gelernt haben?!



> So lange die AfD verfassungskonform ist, muss man das, aber das ist sie in Teilen schon lange nicht mehr und die Ereignisse in Chemnitz bestätigen das eindrucksvoll!



Ich hoffe es klingelt jetzt?
Überigens danke für den Hinweis, aber engagiere mich schon in dieser Richtung!


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Achso ist das. Nicht das Sachsen schon seit Jahren und schon lange vor den Flüchtlingen ein massives Problem mit Rechtsextremismus hat. Nein, der Flüchtling und Merkel ist mal wieder daran schuld, dass es das dort gibt.



Das es schon vorher Probleme gab, stelle ich doch gar nicht in Abrede.

Nur erklärt das halt nicht, woher sich plötzlich diese Ereignisse ihre Bahnen schlagen. Und da findet man seinen Ursprung immer wieder in der falschen Politik von Frau Merkel durch ihren Fehler im September 2015. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Du hattest irgendwann mal erwähnt, dass du ursprünglich selber aus dem Osten kommst. Du kommst nicht zufällig aus Sachsen?



Ahh, ein beliebter Klassiker. Wenn ich in sozialen Medien pro Israel argumentiere, werde ich regelmäßig – insbesondere von arabischen oder türkischen Migranten – gefragt, ob ich Jude sei.

Deine Frage ist auf demselben Level. Aber weil ich nett bin, nein, ich komme nicht aus Sachsen. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Erste Wachrüttler gab es zur letzten Bundestagswahl, wo die AFD insgesamt ähnlich viele Stimmen wie die CDU holte. In einigen Gemeinden waren auch Werte von 40-50% möglich.



Und in der vorletzten Bundestagswahl war sie in Sachsen noch bei 6,8% der Zweitstimmen. 

Bundestagswahl 2013 – Wikipedia

Also warum ist die AfD seit Bestehen mit ihren Wahlergebnissne immer weiter nach oben geklettert? Weil die übrigen Parteien so gute Arbeit machen?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass sich der "rechte" Einschlag der Bevölkerung bei Wahlen, quer durch den ganzen Osten zieht, dass ist jetzt kein originäres Sachsen Problem, auch wenn es dort, deutlicher hervorsticht.
> 
> Ich will auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass das teilweise an der sächsischen CDU Regierung lag, aber das nun alles auf die CDU abzuwälzen, ist mir dann als Erklärungsansatz zu einfach, da wie gesagt der ganze Osten davon betroffen ist und es auch andere "neuen" Bundesländer gibt, wo rechtsradikale Strukturen sehr stark sind, vorher bei der NPD, nun bei der AfD.



Die NDP war niemals so erfolgreich wie die AfD. Weder in den neuen Ländern, noch in den alten. Ergo kann es das wohl nicht sein. Die NPD und ihr rechtsextremes Angebot gibt es seit 1964. 

Die Erklärung alle AfD Wähler sind Nazis greift ein bisschen kurz, weil ich hätte dann doch gerne gewusst, warum die NPD vorher niemals auch nur im Ansatz vergleichbare Ergebnisse hatte.

Zumal bei der letzten Bundestagswahl 910.000 AfD Wähler zuvor SPD, die Linke oder die Grünen gewählt haben:

Infografiken zur Bundestagswahl 2017: Waehlerwanderung: Wie sich die Parteien gegenseitig die Stimmen abluchsten | shz.de

Fast 1 Mio. Wähler die alles Nazis waren und vorher linke bis mitte-links Parteien gewählt haben? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> So lange die AfD verfassungskonform ist, muss man das, aber das ist sie in Teilen schon lange nicht mehr und die Ereignisse in Chemnitz bestätigen das eindrucksvoll! Organisierte Menschenjagd als normal zu bezeichnen oder originale Haftbefehle in Medien zu verbreiten sind da nur einige Beispiele von Vielen und das letztere ist ein Straftatbestand!



Ich wiederhole mich gerne, wenn du der Meinung bist, es wurden Straftaten begangen, hier wird dir weitergeholfen:

BKA  -  Onlinewachen der Landespolizeien



Don-71 schrieb:


> So schreibt Hans-Jörg Müller, einer der parlamentarischen Fraktionsgeschäftsführer der AfD-Bundestagsfraktion, er sei "stolz auf die Bürgerproteste" in Chemnitz. Müller deutet die Begriffe der AfD-Gegner um: Wer am "Genozid an uns Deutschen" mitmache, sei ein "unverbesserlicher, verblendeter antideutscher Rassist" und wer sich, wie die "einfachen Bürger der Mitte der Gesellschaft in Chemnitz" dagegen wehre, sei ein "Demokrat und Verteidiger menschlicher Werte".
> 
> Ich bin im Besitz einer juristischen Ausbildung und solche Aussagen sind glasklare Volksverhetzung und Aufruf zur Gewalt!



Siehe Absatz zuvor. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Sachsen sticht es aber eindeutig am extremsten hervor mit einem Ergebnis von 27% bei der letzten Bundestagswahl.
> Davon abgesehen ist es kein Problem das alleine den Osten betrifft, es ist ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, weil man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die AfD in Westdeutschland auch in der Mehrheit der Bundesländer immerhin ein Wahlergebnis von 10 bis 12% erzielt hat, selbst in der "weltoffenen Multi-Kulti Hochburg" Berlin hat die AfD noch 12% erreicht. Ich würde die Ergebnisse in Ostdeutschland auch nicht zu sehr hochspielen, was die Stimmen für die AfD angeht.
> Ein nicht unbedeutender Teil dort sind schlicht auch Frustwähler die die AfD als Protestpartei gewählt haben und die zuvor eigentlich oft ehr Die Linke oder SPD gewählt haben.
> Ein harter Kern der im Osten die AfD aus wirklicher Überzeugung wählt dürfte auch im Osten kaum mehr als 10 bis 15% betragen, also nicht wesentlich mehr als im Westen.Womit wir dann wieder an dem Punkt währen das die AfD ein gesamtdeutsches Problem ist.



Hast du nicht im Thread zur Bundestagswahl eine Quelle verlinkt, aus der hervorgeht, dass Deutsche ohne Migrationshintergrund sowohl in Ost, als auch in Westdeutschland in etwa gleich viel die AfD wählen?

Oder verwechsle ich das gerade?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na so einer wie der hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau dieser Mann ist der beste Beweis, warum man kriminelle Ausländer so schnell wie möglich abschieben muss. 

Schon vor ca. 100 Jahren hatte Deutschland also offensichtlich ein Problem damit, kriminelle Ausländer konsequent abzuschieben. Der Rest ist leider traurige Geschichte. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> § 130 Absatz 1 des Strafgesetzbuchs:
> 
> Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,
> 
> ...



Ich wiederhole mich gerne, hier wird dir weitergeholfen:

BKA  -  Onlinewachen der Landespolizeien

Aber nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn der durchaus widerliche Text von Herrn Müller durch die Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...emnitz-Yousif-A-war-mehrfach-vorbestraft.html

Migrant, mehrfach vorbestraft und lediglich geduldet. Man könnt ja fast ein Déjà-vu haben, so oft wie das in den letzten Jahren vorgekommen ist.

Aber hey, "wir schaffen das" also machen wir weiter wie bisher. Ist ja scheinbar eine Erfolgsgeschichte...


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

> Das es schon vorher Probleme gab, stelle ich doch gar nicht in Abrede.
> 
> Nur erklärt das halt nicht, woher sich plötzlich diese Ereignisse ihre Bahnen schlagen. Und da findet man seinen Ursprung immer wieder in der falschen Politik von Frau Merkel durch ihren Fehler im September 2015.
> Also warum ist die AfD seit Bestehen mit ihren Wahlergebnissne immer weiter nach oben geklettert? Weil die übrigen Parteien so gute Arbeit machen?
> ...



Dieses 1/5 gab es schon immer, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, durch die AfD und teilweise die CSU, meinen sie nun nicht mehr am Rand, sondern in der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu stehen und ihren Hass nach außen zu tragen!

Rechtsruck: So baut man eine Buehne fuer Pogrome | ZEIT ONLINE

Mach dir mal weniger Gedanken um meine Ausbildung, anstatt über deine Rechtskenntnisse, erwiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen fallen nicht mehr unter die Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob du meinen Post nicht richtig durchgelesen hast, oder wir beide zwei unterschiedliche deutsche Sprachen gelernt haben?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt nicht halb Verfassungskonform, entweder sie ist es oder eben nicht. Bei dir hört es sich nach nicht an.
Aber ich weiß ja mittlerweile, so bald dir das Wahlergebniss nicht passt versucht du einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln. 
Ist eben typisch für Linke, sie sind nur solange tolerant wie jeder ihrer Meinung ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß ja mittlerweile, so bald dir das Wahlergebniss nicht passt versucht du einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln.
> Ist eben typisch für Linke, sie sind nur solange tolerant wie jeder ihrer Meinung ist.



Ich bin ja echt gespannt auf die Landtagswahl in Bayern. Es gibt schon Stimmen aus der CSU, die einer Koalition mit der Afd nicht abgeneigt sind.
Und Söder traue ich eh alles zu, damit er an der Macht bleibt.


----------



## RtZk (30. August 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt gespannt auf die Landtagswahl in Bayern. Es gibt schon Stimmen aus der CSU, die einer Koalition mit der Afd nicht abgeneigt sind.
> Und Söder traue ich eh alles zu, damit er an der Macht bleibt.



Unwahrscheinlich die Stimmen sind extrem rar gesät und werden nur medial aufgebauscht. 
Ich habe die Umfragen nicht im Kopf aber ich würde auf CSU Freie Wähler und FDP als 3er Bündniss tippen.
2er Bündnisse wären wegen der extrem knappen Mehrheit nicht wirklich regierungsfähig, da brauchen nur ein paar Abgeordnete aus der Reihe tanzen und schon wars das.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist es kein Problem das alleine den Osten betrifft, es ist ein gesamtdeutsches Problem, [...]


Natürlich betrifft es nicht alleine Ostdeutschland, aber dort wächst und gedeiht es besonders prächtig, insbesondere bedingt durch die unterschiedliche Entwicklung und Sozialisierung in Ost und West: Studie: Rechtsextremismus im Osten - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Da in dem Artikel der Link zur Studie nicht mehr funktioniert, Kurzfassung dieser: http://www.demokratie-goettingen.de...s-in-ostdeutschland-kurzfassung_offiziell.pdf
Besonders lesenswert ist auch der Punkt 7: "_Westdeutsche Belehrungen unterlassen und die Rolle altbundesrepublikanischer Rechtsextremer im Osten untersuchen_". Da hat man teilweise ein dejavue, wenn man sich anschaut, woher so mancher führende und tonangebende Politiker aus den Ostverbänden der AfD kommt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht halb Verfassungskonform, entweder sie ist es oder eben nicht. Bei dir hört es sich nach nicht an.
> Aber ich weiß ja mittlerweile, so bald dir das Wahlergebniss nicht passt versucht du einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln.
> Ist eben typisch für Linke, sie sind nur solange tolerant wie jeder ihrer Meinung ist.



Ich bin CDU Wähler seit mehr als 25 Jahren und sehr weit entfernt davon links zu sein!
Ich bin aber noch weiter davon entfernt die AfD zu wählen, die für mich in Teilen eine neonazi Partei darstellt und nicht Verfasssungskonform ist und ja, weder toleriere ich, noch akzeptiere ich die AfD, nach diesen Vorkommnissen in Chemnitz noch weniger, sie tragen nur dazu bei noch stärker gegen sie zu kämpfen!
Und wieder ja gegen eine Höcke AfD nach einer Machtergreifung würde ich in den Untergrund gehen und m.M. nach müsste ich da gar keinen Bürgerkrieg anzetteln, der wäre schon längst da.
Meine Pflicht ist diese Grundgesetz zu verteidigen, dass die AfD täglich schon jetzt mit Füßen tritt, der Mob der sie wählt, ist für mich nichts anderes!


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Jede Partei ist Verfassungskonform bis das Bundesverfassungsgericht gegenteiliges beschlossen hat.
> Dir steht es frei dich darum zu bemühen, dass Bundestag, Bundesrat oder Bundesregierung einen Antrag auf Verbot derjenigen Partei zu stellen von der du glaubst sie sei Verfassungswidrig.



Eine Partei ist nicht erst Verfassungsfeindlich, wenn es gerichtlich festgestellt wurde. Die Partei ist Verfassungsfeindlich, sobald sich ihre Ziele gegen die Verfassung richten. 
Ein Parteiverbot ist davon unabhängig. Die NPD als ideologische Vergängerpartei der heutigen AFD wurde schließlich auch vom BVerfG als Verfassungsfeindlich eingestuft, ohne dass ein Verbot folgte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau dieser Mann ist der beste Beweis, warum man kriminelle Ausländer so schnell wie möglich abschieben muss.



Hab ich auch kein Problem mit. 

Allerdings werden ausgerechnet die abgeschoben, die Ausbildung/Arbeit haben. Da wäre es sinnvoll diesen einen entsprechenden "Spurwechsel" durchzuführen. 
Denn wozu soll man andere Fachkräfte im Ausland anwerben, wenn die Firmen hier schon welche ausgebildet oder angestellt haben?



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß ja mittlerweile, so bald dir das Wahlergebniss nicht passt versucht du einen Bürgerkrieg anzuzetteln.



Vielleicht solltest du dir die Fotos noch mal anschauen, wer hier den Bürgerkrieg abzettelt. 
Bürgerkrieg, Def.: zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen innerhalb der eigenen Staatsgrenzen ausgetragene bewaffnete Auseinandersetzung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (30. August 2018)

Dazu gibt es auch "nette" Videos!

YouTube


----------



## aloha84 (30. August 2018)

.....und das sind alles nur besorgte Bürger.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2018)

Chemnitz: AfD-Anhänger haben Verständnis für rechtsradikale Ausschreitungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (30. August 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal nicht alles durchgelesen 

Unser Problem in Sachsen ist doch,
dass durch den Sparwahn der Staat gar nicht mehr in der Lage ist,
für die Sicherheit seiner Bürger zu sorgen. 

In den Grenzregionen zu Polen und Tschechien ist doch massiv die Kriminalität gestiegen,
kein Wunder,
wenn dir drei mal die Bude ausgeräumt wird,
dass die Leute ullig werden 

Und ich weiß wovon ich rede,

in  Neustadt in Sachsen wohnt mein Bruder,

da gibt es riesengroße Probleme,
einen ständig besetzten Polizeiposten gibts auch nicht,

Kein Wunder,
wenn die Menschen mal langsam die Geduld verlieren.


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2018)

Zumindest wird jetzt innerhalb der Behörden reagiert. Sowohl der Dresdner LKA-Mann der das Fernsehteam angegangen ist, als auch der Justizbeamte aus Dresden, der den Haftbefehl fotografiert hat sind ihren Job los. 
Dresden: ZDF-Team beschimpft - Poebelnder LKA-Mann muss Polizeidienst verlassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Haftbefehl veroeffentlicht: Justizbeamter nach Chemnitz-Leak suspendiert - n-tv.de

Manchmal sollte man doch vorher nachdenken:


> In der "Bild"-Zeitung hatte der nun suspendierte Beamte bereits erklärt, dass er damit rechne, seinen Job "mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit" zu verlieren. Ihm seien die Konsequenzen seines Handelns nicht bewusst gewesen. "Ich hätte zumindest Namen und Adresse des Beschuldigten schwärzen müssen", sagte der 39-Jährige.


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sowohl der LKA-Mann der das Fernsehteam angegangen ist, [...] sind ihren Job los.
> Dresden: ZDF-Team beschimpft - Poebelnder LKA-Mann muss Polizeidienst verlassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> [...]


Der Hutbürger wird in eine andere Behörde versetzt, ist also noch immer Angestellter.


> Er wird laut LKA mit seiner Zustimmung eine andere Tätigkeit außerhalb der Polizei Sachsen wahrnehmen. Beim Freistaat Sachsen bleibe er aber angestellt, sagte ein Sprecher.






aloha84 schrieb:


> .....und das sind alles nur besorgte Bürger.


YouTube
Für einige Politiker im Bundestag "ganz normale Äußerungen".


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2018)

Allerdings halt nicht mehr bei einer Polizeibehörde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieses 1/5 gab es schon immer, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, durch die AfD und teilweise die CSU, meinen sie nun nicht mehr am Rand, sondern in der Mitte der Gesellschaft zu stehen und ihren Hass nach außen zu tragen!



Und warum hat die AfD Erfolg? 

Gucken wir uns doch mal die letzten 3 Bundestagswahlen an. 2009 gab es noch keine AfD. 2013 wurde sie gegründet und scheiterte mit 4,9 % am Einzug. 2017 hat sie 12,6 % und wurde drittstärkste Kraft. 

Und in aktuellen Umfragen steht sie ca. 16-17 %. Also irgendwas muss sich ja massiv verändert haben, dass eine neue Partei in so kurzer Zeit so erfolgreich ist.

Und das wird nicht daran liegen, dass die Regierung so gute Arbeit macht. Ohne die falsche Politik von Frau Merkel und insbesondere ihren Fehler im September 2015 wäre die AfD eine Randnotiz geblieben und nie da, wo sie jetzt ist.

Und das Land wäre weniger gespalten. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mach dir mal weniger Gedanken um meine Ausbildung, anstatt über deine Rechtskenntnisse, erwiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen fallen nicht mehr unter die Meinungsfreiheit!



Bei solchen Äußerungen würde ich dir empfehlen eine Kostenrückerstattung für deine Ausbildung zu beantragen. 

Natürlich können erwiesen unwahre Tatsachenbehauptungen unter die Meinungsfreiheit fallen.

Wenn ich mich hinstelle und sage „Die Erde ist eine Scheibe“ dann ist das offenkundig Schwachsinn, aber Meinungsfreiheit. Und wenn jemand mein zu sagen „Es findet ein Genozid am deutschen Volk statt“ ist das genauso offenkundig Schwachsinn, aber Meinungsfreiheit.

Wie gesagt, ich habe dir mehr als einmal einen Link gepostet. Erstatte Anzeige gegen Herrn Müller, wenn du so sicher bist. Ich würde an deiner Stelle halt nur nicht allzu enttäuscht sein, wenn das was Herr Müller gesagt hat, zwar widerlich, aber erlaubte Meinungsfreiheit ist. 

____________________________________________________________

Zum Thema:

Der Staat ist schwach und das nicht erst seit Chemnitz.

Fall Chemnitz: Tatverdaechtiger haette vor zwei Jahren abgeschoben werden sollen - WELT

Solche Nachrichten gab es einfach in den letzten Jahren viel zu oft. Migrant, mehrfach straffällig (und trotzdem immer noch auf freien Fuß) und hätte schon längst abgeschoben werden müssen.

Und es gab schon wieder einen Toten, den man hätte verhindern können, wenn wir keine Kuscheljustiz und konsequente Abschiebungen hätten.


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum hat die AfD Erfolg?



Unter anderem deswegen:
AfD-Aussteigerin bei "Stern TV": Merkels Grenzoeffnung haben wir uns ausgedacht - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Unter anderem deswegen:
> AfD-Aussteigerin bei "Stern TV": Merkels Grenzoeffnung haben wir uns ausgedacht - Deutschland - FOCUS Online



Lustig und die Folgen dieser "imaginären" Grenzöffnung sind dann auch nur ausgedacht? 

So wie der Mord an Daniel H. von einem Migranten, der nicht mehr hier sein dürfte?

Oder hier, was Chemnitzer Bürger schildern:

Buergerdialog in Chemnitz: „Ihr habt zwei Kulturen aufeinander krachen lassen!“ - WELT

Alles ausgedacht? Man kann soviel rumrelativeren, wie man will. Die Folgen dieser falschen Politik von Frau Merkel sind offensichtlich.

PS: Mal abgesehen davon, dass Frau Schreibern passenderweie ein Buch geschrieben hat und jetzt überall berichtet, ihre Aussage spricht natürlich für sich:



> Merkel habe die Grenzen nicht geöffnet, sagt Schreiber und verweist auf die geöffneten Binnengrenzen in der EU. Tatsächlich trat das Schengener Abkommen zur Öffnung der Binnengrenzen schon 1995 in Kraft, deutlich vor Merkels Amtszeit.



Bitte was genau haben die EU Binnengrenzen mit Einwanderern außerhalb der EU zu tun?


----------



## aloha84 (31. August 2018)

Frau Merkel hat auch keine EU-Außengrenze geöffnet, wer das behauptet ist dumm --> also 99.999999% der AFD Mitglieder.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Frau Merkel hat auch keine EU-Außengrenze geöffnet, wer das behauptet ist dumm --> also 99.999999% der AFD Mitglieder.



Nein leider nicht ganz richtig.
Dumm sind die die die AfD wegen solcher Aussagen wählen, weil sie solche Äußerungen unreflektiert glauben.
Die die bei der AfD solche Äußerungen tätigen sind leider nur kühl kalkulierend und berechnend, das man mit solchen Äußerungen möglichst viele Dumme anzusprechen / erreichen schaft.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings halt nicht mehr bei einer Polizeibehörde.


Es ist aber dennoch etwas anderes, als den Job los zu sein.

Und auch wenn ich jetzt als Korinthenkacker dastehe: Der Justizbeamte ist bis jetzt nur suspendiert, nicht aus dem Dienstverhältnis entfernt. Das kann einige Zeit dauern, wie der Fall eines Berliner Staatsverweigerer und Rechtsextremen zeigt, der Lehrer gewesen ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Was macht der Bundesinnenminister seehofer ? ^^


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand mein zu sagen „Es findet ein Genozid am deutschen Volk statt“ ist das genauso offenkundig Schwachsinn, aber Meinungsfreiheit.



Die Meinungsfreiheit hört da auf, wo ein Straftatbestand eintritt. In diesem Fall Volksverhetzung.

Dazu sagt auch eine deutliche Mehrheit von 76%, das Rechtsextreme eine große Gefahr darstellen und das zu wenig gegen Rechtsextreme aus der Politik getan wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Schweiz gibt es mittlerweile eine Reisewarnung wegen den rechtsextremen Ausschreitungen: 
Nach Chemnitz-Demos: Schweiz raet zur Vorsicht in Deutschland | WEB.DE


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Frau Merkel hat auch keine EU-Außengrenze geöffnet, wer das behauptet ist dumm --> also 99.999999% der AFD Mitglieder.



Richtig, weil Deutschland auch keine EU-Außengrenze hat. Und damit nie in den Ausmaß soviele Menschen hätte abbekommen müssen. Also woher kommen die über 1 Mio. "Fachkräfte"?

Sie sind seit September 2015 dem Ruf der Kanzlerin gefolgt.

So wie dieser "sympathische" junge Mann:

Chemnitz: Yousif A. legte beim Asylverfahren angeblich gefaelschte Papiere vor - WELT

Wenn wundern solche Nachrichten eigentlich noch?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Meinungsfreiheit hört da auf, wo ein Straftatbestand eintritt. In diesem Fall Volksverhetzung.



Wie ich schon Don gesagt habe, dann erstatte Anzeige, wenn es so offensichtlich ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu sagt auch eine deutliche Mehrheit von 76%, das Rechtsextreme eine große Gefahr darstellen und das zu wenig gegen Rechtsextreme aus der Politik getan wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pressefreiheit: Die Empoerung der Presse ist uebertrieben  - Kolumne Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Das kurze Gedächtnis scheint das Signum unserer Zeit. Es mag vielen nicht mehr präsent sein, aber es ist gerade mal 14 Monate her, dass ein gewalttätiger Mob durch die Hansestadt Hamburg zog, um alles zu zerdeppern, was irgendwie nach Kapitalismus aussah. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die G-20-Proteste? Oder, unter den Älteren, an die Aufzüge in der Hamburger Hafenstraße? An Brokdorf, die Startbahn West, die jährlichen Umzüge in Kreuzberg? Auch damals brannte das bengalische Feuer. Auch damals war die Polizei so überrascht von der Übermacht der Demonstranten, dass es zwischenzeitlich so aussah, als würde die Straße regieren.
> 
> Ist deshalb der Rechtsstaat in die Knie gegangen? Ist er nicht.



In Hamburg ist viel mehr passiert, als in Chemnitz und jetzt wird hier so getan, als stünde die Machtübernahme quasie jede Sekunde vor der Tür. Es ist bezeichnend, das jene, die sonst sagen, man solle sich nicht gefühlten Ängste hingeben, plöztlich überall die Gefahr von Rechts sehen.

Ein Mann wird in Chemnitz von einem kriminelle Migranten ermordet? Schnell einen runden Tisch gegen Rechts bilden...


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2018)

Nö ein Mann wird ermordet und man Instrumentalisiert ihn, obwohl er mit Rechtsextremen nichts am Hut hat und in andere Fällen auf seine Herkunft hingewiesen worden wäre.


Und Fleischhauer hat mal wieder ein selektives Gedächtnis. I
Bei der Startbahn West wurden mehrfach friedliche Proteste auseinander geknüppelt.

Und ja Hamburg wer erinnert sich nicht an Aussagen wie, es wurden Rechtsextreme unter die Demonstranten gemischt oder, friedliebende Bürger werden hier diffamiert.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Mann wird in Chemnitz von einem kriminelle Migranten ermordet? Schnell einen runden Tisch gegen Rechts bilden...


Der wurde gebildet wegen dem was danach kam. Nämlich fremdenfeindliche Ausschreitungen. Begangen von Leuten, denen das Opfer egal ist und die, wenn es noch leben würde, es aufgrund seines Migrationshintergrundes selber durch die Straßen jagen und niederstechen würden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2018)

Zum Thema jagen:

Chemnitz: Darum sprechen wir nicht von Hetzjagd | Freie Presse - Chemnitz

Ansonsten Aktion>Reaktion. Das es zu solchen Ereignissen kommen würde, davor wurde schon vor 3 Jahren in entsprechenden Threads gewarnt. Selbst die CDU wusste es mal besser:

documentArchiv.de - Gemeinsames Wahlprogramm der Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) und der Christlich Sozialen Union (CSU) für die Bundestagswahl 2002 (Mai 2002)



> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten.



Liest sich geradezu prophetisch.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten Aktion>Reaktion.


Ist ja ein tolles Rechtsverständnis. Einzelpersonen begehen ein  Verbrechen daraus folgt nach Kaaruzo-Logik, dass der braune Mob wüten  darf. Ohne wenn und aber.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> und hätte schon längst abgeschoben werden müssen.


Das liest sich doch etwas anders: Chemnitz: Mutmasslicher Taeter Yousif A. sollte abgeschoben werden - FOCUS Online


> Gegen eine eigentlich beschlossene Abschiebung legte er demnach Einspruch ein und bekam im Jahr 2016 eine Duldung.
> ​






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kuscheljustiz


Schuld und Suehne III: Wie viel Strafe ist genug? | ZEIT ONLINE
Kenntnisfreie “Fakten-Checker” bei „Hart aber fair“: Plasberg und Bild strapazieren das “gesunde Volksempfinden” › Meedia



PS: Die Forensoftware ist ein Arschloch.


€: Könnte man bitte den Bilderquote rausnehmen? Danke.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. August 2018)

K.Z-Verbrechen relativieren und Gaskammern in Zweifel ziehen, ob die AfD diese Leute auch aus der Partei ausschließen wird?



> Eine AfD-Gruppe aus dem Wahlkreis von Fraktionschefin Alice Weidel hat einem Bericht des „Tagesspiegel“ zufolge  in der K.Z-Gedenkstätte Sachsenhausen mit rechten Äußerungen provoziert.  Es seien „manifest rechte und geschichtsrevisionistische Einstellungen  und Argumentationsstrategien erkennbar“ geworden, sagte der Sprecher der  Stiftung Brandenburgische Gedenkstätten, Horst Seferens, dem Blatt.
> ...
> Unter den 17 Teilnehmern waren dem Bericht zufolge fünf bis sechs  Menschen, welche die Führung durch die Gedenkstätte „permanent  unterbrachen und störten“. Seferens sagte dem Blatt, einige der Besucher  hätten die K.Z-Verbrechen relativiert und verharmlost, die Existenz von  Gaskammern sei in Zweifel gezogen und dem Gedenkstätten-Mitarbeiter  mangelnde Kompetenz und Manipulation unterstellt worden.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ansonsten Aktion>Reaktion..



Stimmt, wenn Person a mir auf die Nerven geht, gehe ich los und schlage Person b. Ist er ja selber Schuld sieht Person ja irgendwie ähnlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. August 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das liest sich doch etwas anders: Chemnitz: Mutmasslicher Taeter Yousif A. sollte abgeschoben werden - FOCUS Online



Na dann ist doch alles gut. Dann machen wir weiter wie bisher mit der „Erfolgsgeschichte“. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Schuld und Suehne III: Wie viel Strafe ist genug? | ZEIT ONLINE
> Kenntnisfreie “Fakten-Checker” bei „Hart aber fair“: Plasberg und Bild strapazieren das “gesunde Volksempfinden” › Meedia



Aus dem Text:



> A bedroht B mit einer Pistole, deshalb händigt B ihm 100 Euro aus. Strafe? Sechs Jahre. Warum nicht vier? Warum nicht sieben? Und was, wenn die Beute 1.000 Euro beträgt? Was, wenn es 10.000 Euro sind, A aber ein armes drogensüchtiges Schwein ist? Was, wenn B die Sache sportlich nimmt? Und was, wenn er jahrelang unter Angstzuständen leidet? Sie denken, das alles sei vielleicht ganz egal? Können Sie sich, verehrte ZEIT-Leser, wirklich vorstellen, wie es ist, ein Zehntel Ihres Lebens eingesperrt zu sein, wegen irgendeiner kaum noch erinnerlichen Verrücktheit einer einzigen Nacht?



Das Bedrohen eines anderen Menschen mit einer Pistole „Verrücktheit“ nennen, spricht für sich. Ja, warum sollte solche Leute nicht ein Zehntel ihres Lebens eingesperrt werden?

Wenn man das nicht will – was ich absolut nachvollziehen kann –dann soll man sowas halt nicht machen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Die Forensoftware ist ein Arschloch.



Das stimmt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist ja ein tolles Rechtsverständnis. Einzelpersonen begehen ein  Verbrechen daraus folgt nach Kaaruzo-Logik, dass der braune Mob wüten  darf. Ohne wenn und aber.



Nein, er darf nicht wüten, aber das man hier nicht liest, sondern interpretiert, ist ja nichts neues.

Ich sagte bereits in diesem Thread es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen einer Rechtfertigung und einer Erklärung. 

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle mal auf den Fall von Marianne Bachmeier

Das ihre Tochter ermordet wurde, ist keine Rechtfertigung dafür, dass sie Selbstjustiz verübt hat. Es ist aber eine Erklärung.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn Person a mir auf die Nerven geht, gehe ich los und schlage Person b. Ist er ja selber Schuld sieht Person ja irgendwie ähnlich.



Das habe ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht gemeint. Wie gesagt, mehr lesen und weniger interpretieren können hilfreich sein.


----------



## Rolk (31. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nö ein Mann wird ermordet und man Instrumentalisiert ihn, obwohl er mit Rechtsextremen nichts am Hut hat und in andere Fällen auf seine Herkunft hingewiesen worden wäre.



An der Stelle brauchst du aber keinen Schlussstrich ziehen. Genauso werden die Rechtsextremen jetzt instrumentalisiert, um von eigentlichen Problemen abzulenken und wieder in Schema F zu verfallen.


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> K.Z-Verbrechen relativieren und Gaskammern in Zweifel ziehen, ob die AfD diese Leute auch aus der Partei ausschließen wird?


Glaube ich kaum. Höcke und Brandner sind, trotz Hausverbot in der ** Gedenkstätte Buchenwald wegen ihrer Äußerungen, auch weiterhin für die AfD unterwegs, ebenso Müller.


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht geschrieben und auch nicht gemeint. Wie gesagt, mehr lesen und weniger interpretieren können hilfreich sein.




Ach wie genau hast du es denn gemeint?



Rolk schrieb:


> An der Stelle brauchst du aber keinen Schlussstrich ziehen. Genauso werden die Rechtsextremen jetzt instrumentalisiert, um von eigentlichen Problemen abzulenken und wieder in Schema F zu verfallen.



Ach ja, wovon denn? Das hier ein Mord geschehen ist? 

Oder das die Leute eher bereit sind Krawalle von den eigenen Leuten hinzunehmen, als von Fremden? (Die Hools sind ja auch nicht das erste Mal aufgefallen, eigentlich fallen sie jedes Wochenende auf, in so gut wie jeder deutschen Großstadt, aber man nimmt sie einfach so hin und da gäbe es kein Verständnis wenn man dann gegen Fußballfans an sich auf die Straße gehen würde).


----------



## remember5 (31. August 2018)

Der Asylwahnsinn zieht jetzt weiter seine Kreise. Der ADAC wirbt jetzt sehr subtil und unterschwellig dafür jetzt auch nicht Deutsch zu sein  So langsam sollte jeder merken das Rassismus gegen Deutsche gerichtet ist. Die demontierung Deutschlands schreitet jedenfalls vorran auf allen ebenen.
ADAC = Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club

Quelle: Der Irrsinn geht weiter: Jetzt wirbt der ADAC mit „Wir sind nicht Deutsch“ › Jouwatch


----------



## jday (31. August 2018)

Das gesellschaftliche Phänomen der Massenmigration wird noch richtig spanned. 

Was ich bis jetzt nicht noch nirgends gelesen habe, ist die soziale Auswirkung wenn das Geschlechterverhältnis kippt. 

*Meine These: Das Gewaltpotential skaliert mit der Größe des Männerüberhangs


*Warum: Liebe und Zuneigung sind menschliche Grundbedürnisse. In dieser Form werden u.U. aus "Bestien" zahme Lämmer.  Jegliche Verwehrung der Grundbedürfnisse führt zu Hass und Aggression. Siehe Wohnungsmangel oder Nahrungsmangel.  Monetäre Leistungen werden zu keiner Befriedung führen.

Einleitung: In China wird die 1 Kind Politik praktiziert, was aktuell dazu führt, dass auf 100 Frauen 136 Männer kommen. Das Resultat daraus sind Übergriffe , Gewalt usw.
Vgl: Chinas einsame Söhne
Im Übrigen ist das in Indien sehr gut nachvollziehbar, was an Akten der Gewalt passieren kann. Ich vermute auch ganz stark, dass in Afrika ein Einführen der 1 Kind Politik das Problem der Migration verschärfen könnte.
In Schweden ist es  auch der Fall, dass aufgrund Migration ein Männerüberhang exisitert. Auch hier sickern  Informationen durch, die eine Korrelation zwischen Gewalt und Männerüberschuss vermuten lässt.

Was passiert nun in Deutschland`?

Statistisch  kommen auf 105 Männer Geburten 100 Frauen. Aufgrund der besseren medizinischen Versorgung, kann die höhere Sterblichkeitsrate bei Neugeborenen vernachlässigt werden. 
Weiterhin haben wir einen Zuzug von ca. 1 Mio Menschen, 60% davon sind männlich vgl.  statista ,  im Saldo bleiben  200.000 männliche Neuankömmlinge.

In Sachsen ist es so , dass auf 100Frauen ca. 113 Männer kommen ( Alter zwischen 18 und 45) , Stand 2015, IW Report. Da ist die Verteilung der männlichen Flüchtlinge noch nicht inbegriffen. 

Ob nun auch hier, in Sachsen, zwischen "Frauenmangel" und Gewaltbereitschaft ein direkter oder indirekter Zusammenhang besteht, kann ich nicht beurteilen

Nun könnte man sagen, um ein Gleichgewicht zu schaffen, werden Quoten eingeführt ( Verhältnis m/w) , das würde allerdings nur eine Verlagerung in anderen Ländern bedeuten. Was wiederum zum geschilderten Problem in der Einleitung führt.


Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> So langsam sollte jeder merken das Rassismus gegen Deutsche gerichtet ist.


Welcher "Rasse" soll der Deutsche denn bitte angehören bzw. was hat die "Rasse" mit der Staatsangehörigkeit zu tun?



> Quelle:


Genau, eine Seite aus dem Dunstkreis der Blitzmerker der AfD, die nichts verstanden haben, aber erstmal laut rumlamentieren. 
Politik-News: AfD faehrt Twitter-Kampagne gegen ADAC-Werbung | MOPO.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. August 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Der Asylwahnsinn zieht jetzt weiter seine Kreise. Der ADAC wirbt jetzt sehr subtil und unterschwellig dafür jetzt auch nicht Deutsch zu sein  So langsam sollte jeder merken das Rassismus gegen Deutsche gerichtet ist. Die demontierung Deutschlands schreitet jedenfalls vorran auf allen ebenen.
> ADAC = Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club
> 
> Quelle: Der Irrsinn geht weiter: Jetzt wirbt der ADAC mit „Wir sind nicht Deutsch“ › Jouwatch



Du weißt schon, dass der ADAC in ganz Europa tätig ist? Sie helfen dir auch, falls du außerhalb Deutschlands eine Panne hast.

Und ja, ich merke jeden Tag, wie schlimm der ADAC Deutsche behandelt. So, wie alle anderen Nationalitäten auch, die bei ihm Mitglied sind.


----------



## remember5 (31. August 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass der ADAC in ganz Europa tätig ist? Sie helfen dir auch, falls du außerhalb Deutschlands eine Panne hast.
> 
> Und ja, ich merke jeden Tag, wie schlimm der ADAC Deutsche behandelt. So, wie alle anderen Nationalitäten auch, die bei ihm Mitglied sind.



Der Laden heisst *Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club* und sie werben damit nicht mehr Deutsch zu sein. *Deutsch* ist bei denen sogar im Namen drinne. Das sie ihr Geschäftsmodel ausgeweitet haben streite ich nirgends ab und hab auch kein Problem damit. Hinzu kommt auch noch deren Werbespruch (Propagadaspruch)  auf dem Plakat * Und an Grenzen machen wir nicht halt.* Es ist ja wohl offensichtlich das es Doppeldeutig gemeint ist. Der ADAC macht sich hier mitschuldig die Grenzen offen zu halten. Wie bereits gesagt auf einer sehr unterschwelligen Art. Mal sehen wann der Zeitpunkt kommt wo sie dementieren das das alles nicht so nicht gemeint war. Daher auch Doppeldeutig


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2018)

Da fällt mir ein: Netter Multiaccount quad4/turkmannZZZ/8CORE/remember5/... . 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...id=97024&contenttype=vBForum_Post&showposts=1
Die Handschrift, "Thesen" und verwendeten (kann man die überhaupt so nennen?) Quellen sind wirklich zu ähnlich. 



remember5 schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl offensichtlich das es Doppeldeutig gemeint ist. Der ADAC  macht sich hier mitschuldig die Grenzen offen zu halten. Wie bereits  gesagt auf einer sehr unterschwelligen Art.


Und die Illuminaten und Rothschilds stecken da bestimmt auch noch mit dahinter. Schließlich ist ADAC eines ihrer geheimen Symbole und mit der Farbe gelb kann man das Bewusstsein der Menschen kontrollieren. Muss man wissen!


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> K.Z-Verbrechen relativieren und Gaskammern in Zweifel ziehen, ob die AfD diese Leute auch aus der Partei ausschließen wird?



Wohl kaum. Bernd Höcke ist nach seinen Sprüchen auch noch da.


----------



## DKK007 (31. August 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Der Asylwahnsinn zieht jetzt weiter seine Kreise. Der ADAC wirbt jetzt sehr subtil und unterschwellig dafür jetzt auch nicht Deutsch zu sein  So langsam sollte jeder merken das Rassismus gegen Deutsche gerichtet ist. Die demontierung Deutschlands schreitet jedenfalls vorran auf allen ebenen.
> ADAC = Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club
> 
> Quelle: Der Irrsinn geht weiter: Jetzt wirbt der ADAC mit „Wir sind nicht Deutsch“ › Jouwatch


 
Vielleicht sollte man nicht immer seinen AFD-Fakenews glauben. 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/...ht-entzug-der-gemeinnuetzigkeit/20831860.html

Medienkompetenz scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein.


----------



## Adi1 (31. August 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Medienkompetenz scheint nicht deine Stärke zu sein.



Medienkompetenz gibt es leider heutzutage nicht mehr ,

weil die heutige Generation ohne Facebook, Google und Co.

gar nicht mehr leben kann. 

Fallen diese Systeme mal aus, ist auch in der Birne Ruhe.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2018)

Medienkompetent ist eher der, der gute Informationen von Müll trennen und filtern kann. Und nicht der, der bestimmte Plattformen/Netzwerke, Fernsehen und Presse per se verteufelt.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> K.Z-Verbrechen relativieren und Gaskammern in Zweifel ziehen, ob die AfD diese Leute auch aus der Partei ausschließen wird?



Zentralrat der Juden: Josef Schuster kritisiert AfD nach KZ-Besuch | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2018)

jday schrieb:


> *Meine These: Das Gewaltpotential skaliert mit der Größe des Männerüberhang*
> 
> Was passiert nun in Deutschland`?
> 
> ...



Solch ein Quark

Statistisch gesehen besteht wohl ein Drittel aller Haushalte als Single"WG"s

Davon wollen auch Viele wiederrum gar keine eine feste Beziehung eingehen.

Von einem Ungleichgewicht kann ja keine Rede sein,

eher von einer triebgesteuerten Gesellschaft,

Bordelle für Frauen sind doch eher weniger verbreitet


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

jday schrieb:


> Das gesellschaftliche Phänomen der Massenmigration wird noch richtig spanned.
> 
> Was ich bis jetzt nicht noch nirgends gelesen habe, ist die soziale Auswirkung wenn das Geschlechterverhältnis kippt.
> 
> ...



Korrelation und Kausalität, das sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe. 
Es mag einen Zusammenhang geben, aber da sind mit Sicherheit weit mehr Faktoren ausschlaggebend. 
Die 1 Kind Politik ist nur eine Behandlung der Symptome, mit quasi ungewissen Auswirkungen. Eine Lösung ist es ja nicht. Das Wachstum der Bevölkerung wird verlangsamt. Das Wachstum verlangsamt sich aber auch mit steigendem Lebensstandard. 

Quoten sind meines Erachtens immer relativ riskant. Wo fängt man an, und wo hört man auf? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (1. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> K.Z-Verbrechen relativieren und Gaskammern in Zweifel ziehen, ob die AfD diese Leute auch aus der Partei ausschließen wird?


Da gab und gibt es noch mehr: Die lange Kontraste-Nacht - 2017: AfD-Funktionaere als Beamte  | rbb
Die AfD-Fraktion waehrend der Holocaustgedenkstunde im Bundestag | Kontraste Video | ARD Mediathek


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. September 2018)

Nun es wird nicht verlangsamt, bei mir einem Kind schrumpft die Bevölkerung.  Und das ist gar nicht so dumm.


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun es wird nicht verlangsamt, bei mir einem Kind schrumpft die Bevölkerung.  Und das ist gar nicht so dumm.


Äh, nein. Nicht jeder bekommt nur ein Kind. Und bis die Bevölkerung schrumpft dauert es...
Und ja, das ist sogar ziemlich dumm, denn dann hast du in 50-60 Jahren eine total überalterte Gesellschaft. 
Frag die Japaner...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Äh, nein. Nicht jeder bekommt nur ein Kind. Und bis die Bevölkerung schrumpft dauert es...
> Und ja, das ist sogar ziemlich dumm, denn dann hast du in 50-60 Jahren eine total überalterte Gesellschaft.
> Frag die Japaner...


Dann erklär doch mal eine Alternative. Zwangs Kastration oder Sterilisierung? Wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch mal eine Alternative. Zwangs Kastration oder Sterilisierung? Wohl kaum, oder?


Welche Alternative? Und was ist überhaupt das Problem?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Welche Alternative? Und was ist überhaupt das Problem?


Ging es nicht um Überbevölkerung und wie man die am besten in den Griff bekommt?


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ging es nicht um Überbevölkerung und wie man die am besten in den Griff bekommt?


Ich habe im selben Post geschrieben dass bei steigendem Lebensstandard die Geburtenrate sinkt...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taonris (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe im selben Post geschrieben dass bei steigendem Lebensstandard die Geburtenrate sinkt...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Die Geburtenrate wird in den nächsten Jahren steigen bei uns und bei den Deutschen auch


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Die Geburtenrate wird in den nächsten Jahren steigen bei uns und bei den Deutschen auch


Warum sollte sie? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich habe im selben Post geschrieben dass bei steigendem Lebensstandard die Geburtenrate sinkt...


Ja ok das mag sein. Aber dadurch haben wir ja in Deutschland das Demografieproblem. Wobei die Geburtenraten mitlerweile wieder steigen.
Wenn die Geburtenraten zu niedrig sind ist das für die Gesellschaft auch nicht gut. Dann vergreist sie und es sind zu wenig Einzahler für das Sozialsystem vorhanden.


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja ok das mag sein. Aber dadurch haben wir ja in Deutschland das Demografieproblem. Wobei die Geburtenraten mitlerweile wieder steigen.


Um was für ein Demografieproblem geht es jetzt genau? 
Überalterung? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Um was für ein Demografieproblem geht es jetzt genau?
> Überalterung?


Ja genau. Es gibt zu wenig Einzahler um langfristig von einer "sicheren Rente" zu sprechen.
Deswegen wurde u.a. das Abitur G12 eingeführt. Aber das ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.


----------



## Leob12 (1. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja genau. Es gibt zu wenig Einzahler um langfristig von einer "sicheren Rente" zu sprechen.
> Deswegen wurde u.a. das Abitur G12 eingeführt. Aber das ist nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.


Ja, aber dagegen hilft die Ein-Kind-Politik nicht^^ 
Es liegt an der Politik Kinderkriegen attraktiver zu machen, sprich billiger...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dagegen hilft die Ein-Kind-Politik nicht^^


Das habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet.  Die Ein-Kind-Politik hilft in Ländern wo es krasse Überbevölkerungen gibt. China und Indien z.B.


----------



## RtZk (1. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja genau. Es gibt zu wenig Einzahler um langfristig von einer "sicheren Rente" zu sprechen.



Adenauer sei dank wird das Rentensystem in weniger als 2 Jahrzehnten kollabieren. 
Die sichere Rente wird es nicht geben und das weiß der Lügner Verein von SPD genau, das Rentenniveau ist unmöglich zu halten, genauso wie das Renteneinstiegsalter steigen wird und die Beiträge drastisch erhöht werden müssen. Diejenigen die nicht selbst vorsorgen werden insbesondere in den Städten extrem arm sein. 
Wir haben jetzt schon ein gewaltiges Sozialbudget, das in diesem Ausmaß seines gleichen sucht, das Renten Niveau bis 2040 zu halten so wie die Sozen es den Bürgern weiß machen wollen ist gänzlich unmöglich. 
Extreme Zuwanderung kann dieses Problem nur in der Theorie lösen, man sieht in reicheren Ländern außerhalb von Nordamerika, Japan und Europa eben, dass die Geburtenrate bei weitem nicht so drastisch sinkt wie in den vorher genannten und wie sagt man so schön, holt man halb Kalkutta zu sich wird man selbst zu Kalkutta  , der Ruhrpott und Berlin sind dafür perfekte Beispiele, es gibt zwischen solch unterschiedlichen Kulturkreisen schlicht keine wahre Integration, sondern nur Abspaltung, früher oder später wird das hier in Europa zu großen Problemen kommen, wenn ich schon daran denke, wie es z.B in Marseille zu geht wird mir schlecht, wenn der Bürgermeister den Norden der Stadt öffentlich aufgibt und sagt, solange sie sich nur selbst töten kann es uns egal sein und sich die Polizei nicht mal mehr immer hinein traut, dann weißt man, dass der Rechtsstaat versagt hat.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dagegen hilft die Ein-Kind-Politik nicht^^
> Es liegt an der Politik Kinderkriegen attraktiver zu machen, sprich billiger...



Von welchem Geld? Glaubt ihr eigentlich alle, dass es auf den Bäumen wächst?


----------



## Taonris (1. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Warum sollte sie?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Die "Schutzsuchenden" werden mehr Kinder in die Welt setzten als der durchschnittliche Westeuropäer, ganz anderes Werteverständnis und Familienbild.  Lustige Zeiten kommen auf uns zu wenn ich dran denke das Volksschulen mit 90% Ausländeranteil (kein deutsch als Muttersprache) schon seit Jahren Standard sind.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2018)

Das wird wohl einfach an den Deutsch- und Integrationskursen liegen, die die Volkhochschulen anbieten.


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dagegen hilft die Ein-Kind-Politik nicht^^
> Es liegt an der Politik Kinderkriegen attraktiver zu machen, sprich billiger...


Und an den Arbeitgebern, der Bund zahlt seinen Beamten schon einiges wenn sie eine Familie gründen.
Man ist verheiratet mit oder ohne Kind: +140€, noch ein zweites Kind? dann +120€, sogar ein drittes Kind? 370€
Also ein verheirateter Beamter mit 3 Kindern hat einfach mal 630 mehr Brutto und dann noch das Kindergeld dazu.
Sowas sollten andere Arbeitgeber auch machen.


RtZk schrieb:


> Adenauer sei dank wird das Rentensystem in weniger als 2 Jahrzehnten kollabieren.


Er hat ein System geschaffen, das ihn viele Jahrzehnte überlebt hat. Nicht schlecht...


Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch mal eine Alternative. Zwangs Kastration oder Sterilisierung? Wohl kaum, oder?


In Indien gibt es die Sterillisierung gegen Prämie.

Kann man auch unmenschlich finden, aber es gibt keinerlei Zwang dabei.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Adenauer sei dank wird das Rentensystem in weniger als 2 Jahrzehnten kollabieren.
> Die sichere Rente wird es nicht geben und das weiß der Lügner Verein von SPD genau, das Rentenniveau ist unmöglich zu halten, genauso wie das Renteneinstiegsalter steigen wird und die Beiträge drastisch erhöht werden müssen.


Oder endlich eine grundlegende Reform der Sozialsysteme.  Sprich jeder muss sich in den gesetzlichen Sozialversicherung  pflichtversichern. Ein Ausweichen auf Private gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso  die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abschaffen, damit  auch höhere Einkommen ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem beitragen.
(Einzig bei Beamten wäre es teilweise durch die im Grundgesetz verankerten hergebrachten Grundsätzen des Berufsbeamtentum nicht machbar.)



> der Ruhrpott und Berlin sind dafür perfekte Beispiele,


Die Probleme z.B. im Ruhrgebiet begannen im Zuge der Kohle- und Stahlkrise und der damit einhergehenden Massenarbeitslosigkeit. Das Verarmung, soziale Segregation, dahinvegetieren in Elendsvierteln, prekäre Beschäftigung und  Perspektivlosigkeit mit- wenn nicht sogar hauptverantwortlich für Kriminalität und Parallelgesellschaften sind, ganz egal ob unter autochtonen Deutschen oder unter Deutschen mit Migrationshintergrund, ist nicht erst seit heute bekannt. Aber Hauptsache mal wieder schön nach unten treten und eine Ethnisierung sozialer Konflikte betreiben, statt eine ordentliche Sozialpolitik. 
Aber ich vergaß: Der Markt regelt ja alles und wer in Armut geboren und aufgewachsen ist, hätte sich halt andere Eltern suchen müssen. 


und da es an der Stelle passt: Ungleichland (1/3) - Reichtum - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Ungleichland (2/3) - Chancen - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Ungleichland (3/3) - Macht - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Privatisierung des Wohlfahrtsstaates gefaehrdet Demokratie | Telepolis



> Von welchem Geld? Glaubt ihr eigentlich alle, dass es auf den Bäumen wächst?


Muss man wirklich mit der Verteilung von Einkommen und Vermögen wieder anfangen und wie sich die Finanzwirtschaft von der Realwirtschaft abgekoppelt hat?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ein verheirateter Beamter mit 3 Kindern hat einfach mal 630 mehr Brutto und dann noch das Kindergeld dazu.
> Sowas sollten andere Arbeitgeber auch machen.


Du bist in deinen jungen Jahren schon 3-facher Familienvater?  




DKK007 schrieb:


> Volkhochschulen


Volksschule ungleich Volkshochschule. Er ist Österreicher.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Deswegen wurde u.a. das Abitur G12 eingeführt.


Sachsen und  Thüringen hatten nie ein G13 Abitur, sondern nur das 12-jährige. Also wie es zuvor schon in der DDR Standard war.


----------



## Taonris (2. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird wohl einfach an den Deutsch- und Integrationskursen liegen, die die Volkhochschulen anbieten.



Volksschule – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2018)

Dir ist anscheinend nicht klar, dass es schon seit 1964 in Deutschland keine "Volksschule" mehr gibt.
Insoweit ist dein Post 526 kompletter Blödsinn!


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist anscheinend nicht klar, dass es schon seit 1964 in Deutschland keine "Volksschule" mehr gibt.
> Insoweit ist dein Post 526 kompletter Blödsinn!


Er ist Österreicher und dort gibt es die noch.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2018)

Hier mal ein Artikel aus der Welt, mit einer irreführenden Überschrift!

Toetungsdelikte in Deutschland: 21 deutsche Todesopfer mehr als im Vorjahr durch auslaendische Taeter - WELT

Wir reden hier bei einem Land von 83 Millionen Einwohnern über Tötungsdelikte, die deutlich unter 100 liegen, wenn man das denn wie der braune Mob, nach Ausländer und Deutschen unterscheiden  möchte, bei einer Gesamtzahl von ~ 750.
Dann kommt die Pointe des Artikels, die Tötungsdelikte *nur in der Bundesrepublik* lagen in den 70er und 80er Jahren, deutlich höher.
Mich würde noch brennend interessieren, ob sich das bei Vergewaltigungen ähnlich verhält.

Aber wir leben nach Aussagen einiger Member hier und des AfD Mobs ja seit 3 Jahren in einem total unsicheren Land, mit unhaltbaren Zuständen. Man kann eigentlich nach Faktenlage sagen, diese ganzen Inszenierungen des braunen Mobs angeführt durch die AfD, nichts weiter als blanker Rassismus ist, der anscheinend ein Ventil gesucht und gefunden hat mit dem Jahre 2015, um endlich wieder Fremdenhass in Deutschland ausleben zu können.
Desweiteren musss man  feststellen, dass jeder Bürger der lesen und schreiben kann in diesem Land, der trotz eindeutiger Faktenlage, die AfD unterstützt oder sich ihren inszenierten Thesen anschließt, kein besorgter Bürger ist, sondern schlicht und einfach seine Vorurteile und Fremdenhass ausleben will!


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Nun der Großteil der Bürger guckt sich keine Statistiken an sondern nur die Nachrichten und wenn er ständig von Morden und anderen Gewaltverbrechen hört fühlt er sich halt unsicher.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2018)

Jeder Bürger hat auch die Pflicht sich zu informieren! Mit der Vorgeschichte die Deutschland bezgl. Rassismus hat erst recht, bevor er wie der Lemminger hinter diesem Mob herläuft oder ihn wählt!
Dein Kommentar belegt dazu wie absurd die Vorwürfe des rechten Mobs gegenüber den Medien sind, mit Lügenpresse und Systempresse!


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Wenn du in die Zeitung guckst informierst du dich doch und siehst subjektiv(!) eine große Menge an Gewalt.
Verkauft sich halt gut.


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder endlich eine grundlegende Reform der Sozialsysteme.  Sprich jeder muss sich in den gesetzlichen Sozialversicherung  pflichtversichern. Ein Ausweichen auf Private gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso  die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abschaffen, damit  auch höhere Einkommen ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem beitragen.
> (Einzig bei Beamten wäre es teilweise durch die im Grundgesetz verankerten hergebrachten Grundsätzen des Berufsbeamtentum nicht machbar.)
> 
> 
> ...



Spielst du jetzt darauf an die Reichen höher zu besteuern? , weißt du was die Folgen sind? Sie und die Unternehmen ziehen schlicht weg und das schadet Deutschland weit mehr. 

Im Ruhrpott sind also die Deutschen ohne Migrationshintergrund die die sich abspalten und deren Großfamilien die Kontrolle über Verbrecherische Organisationen haben? Wohl kaum. 

Solche Reformen wie du sie ansprichst nützen nichts, es bräuchte eine vollständige Überarbeitung, aber dazu fehlt der Wille in der Politik.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. September 2018)

Klar alle hauen angeblich ab. Komisch, wieso tun sie es nicht schon jetzt? Billiger geht immer. 

Wobei wir da auch manchmal selbst Schuld sind, manche der Abhauer sind ja für viele ihrer Adams noch super Deutsche, obwohl Deutschland ihnen am Hintern vorbei geht (sonst würden sie ja hier Steuern zahlen).


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

RtZk ist mal wieder in seinem trumpetischen trickle-down Traumland unterwegs. 



RtZk schrieb:


> die Kontrolle über Verbrecherische Organisationen haben?


Organisierte Kriminalität ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal irgendwelcher ausländischer Großamilien. Zumal es sich mal wieder so anhört, als ob es voll in Ordnung ist, wenn es von Biodeutschen ausgeübt wird. Organisierte Kriminalität gehört unabhängig von Herkunft bekämpft. Ganz egal ob es irgendwelche aus dem Ausland stammenden Großfamilien sind oder sie auf Namen wie VW, Deutsche Bank, diverse Privatbanken, Würste-Ulli, AfD, deutscher Industrie- und Geldadel samt Großfamilie, ... hört.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. September 2018)

Nun Trickle Down läuft doch  wir hatten mehere Milliardäre in Essen. Haben ihre Angestellen fürstlich bezahlt. So fürstlich, dass man 1910 Reich gewesen wäre.


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> RtZk ist mal wieder in seinem trumpetischen trickle-down Traumland unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Organisierte Kriminalität ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal irgendwelcher ausländischer Großamilien. Zumal es sich mal wieder so anhört, als ob es voll in Ordnung ist, wenn es von Biodeutschen ausgeübt wird. Organisierte Kriminalität gehört unabhängig von Herkunft bekämpft. Ganz egal ob es irgendwelche aus dem Ausland stammenden Großfamilien sind oder sie auf Namen wie VW, Deutsche Bank, diverse Privatbanken, Würste-Ulli, AfD, deutscher Industrie- und Geldadel samt Großfamilie, ... hört.



Bitte höre mit deinem Kommunisten Gefasel auf.
Du hast 0 Ahnung von so etwas, du vergleichst wichtige deutsche Unternehmen wegen denen es uns in Deutschland gut geht mit Leuten die mit Drogen handeln und Leuten das Leben zerstören. 
Denke vielleicht erst drüber nach bevor du so etwas schreibst.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Spielst du jetzt gute organisierte Kriminalität - böse organisierte Kriminalität?

Aber ich vergaß: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RtZk schrieb:


> Bitte höre mit deinem Kommunisten Gefasel auf.


Genau. Dieses Grundgesetz mit seiner Sozialstaatsklausel ist schon ein Werk des Kommunismus.


----------



## HappyApples (2. September 2018)

Hallo da ja zur Zeit die Asyldebatte (siehe Chemnitz) etwas wieder hochkocht, komme selber aus Sachsen muß ich sagen das wenn ich auf Arbeit fahre sehe ich im Nachbarort eine vietjamesiche Familie die schon mehr als 25 Jahre in Deutschland lebt, die Steuern zahlen und sich auch integriert haben und mit den auch gut und vernünftig reden kann. Aber dann kommen auch Leute her aus Afrika Asien oder wo sonst her die sich hier benehmen wie die Axt im Walde wo auch Leute(vorwiegend ältere) auf dem Land auch schon Angst haben Nachts aus dem Sportlerheim oder aus der Gartensparte Angst haben nach Hause zu gehen. Wie gesagt ich bin kein Rechter oder Andersdenkender aber ich glaub hier im Freistaat Sachsen rächt ech sich jetzt auch das viele Stellen bei Polizei und Justiz vpn der CDU über die letzten Jahre eingespart wurden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Spielst du jetzt gute organisierte Kriminalität - böse organisierte Kriminalität?
> 
> Aber ich vergaß:
> 
> ...



Typisch Linke. Dein hübsches Bildchen stimmt nicht mal, sie besitzen nur so viel wie die ärmere Hälfte der Welt und nicht so viel wie die Hälfte, aber mit Fakten hast du es ja nicht so.
Du brauchst mir nichts vom Grundgesetz erzählen, das hat rein gar nichts mit deinen Fantasien zu tun, du hast von Wirtschaft so viel Ahnung wie ein tpyischer Sozialist und wie es bei denen so im Land läuft brauche ich hier wohl nicht zu schreiben.
Das Geld für deine Sozialabgabe die du gerne noch hättest wächst natürlich überall und die Regierung ist bloß zu blöd es zu pflücken um damit die hunderte Milliarden Euro die dafür fehlen ranzuschaffen.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das Geld für deine Sozialabgabe die du gerne noch hättest wächst natürlich überall und die Regierung ist bloß zu blöd es zu pflücken um damit die hunderte Milliarden Euro die dafür fehlen ranzuschaffen.


Muss man wirklich bei dir nochmal mit Themen wie Lobbyismus und das Reiche bedeutend mehr Einfluß auf die Politik nehmen können anfangen, obwohl das die letzten Jahre regelmäßig Thema gewesen ist?

Aber Hauptsache immer schön nach unten treten und den Sozialdarwinismus raushängen lassen. 



RtZk schrieb:


> wie ein tpyischer Sozialist und wie es bei denen so  im Land läuft brauche ich hier wohl nicht zu schreiben.


Früher gab es wenigstens ein "_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_". Aber anscheinend musste das schon eingespart werden. 
Da es an der Stelle passt: YouTube 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (2. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich bei dir nochmal mit Themen wie Lobbyismus und das Reiche bedeutend mehr Einfluß auf die Politik nehmen können anfangen, obwohl das die letzten Jahre regelmäßig Thema gewesen ist?
> 
> Aber Hauptsache immer schön nach unten treten und den Sozialdarwinismus raushängen lassen.



Du raffst es einfach nicht. 
Aber für dich ein schönes Beispiel, die US Wirtschaft boomed gerade und wieso? Weil die Steuern für Unternehmen gesenkt wurden. Du wirst natürlich gleich sagen, aber das bringt dem einfachen Bürger doch nichts? Doch tut es, der Dollar wird stärker und die Kaufkraft erhöht sich, dementsprechend kriegen die Leute mehr für ihr Geld und werden das was sie dann noch übrig haben in weitere Konsumgüter investieren was die Wirtschaft nur noch weiter nach vorne treibt und dem Staat das "verlorene" Geld wieder reinspült.
Sie können Einfluss nehmen und in gewissem Rahmen sollten sie das auch.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du raffst es einfach nicht.
> Aber für dich ein schönes Beispiel, die US Wirtschaft boomed gerade und wieso? Weil die Steuern für Unternehmen gesenkt wurden.


Der Aufschwung begann schon während der letzten Amtszeit von Obama, also noch vor der Steuersenkung.
Trickle down ist Voodoo Economics. Das hat unter Reagan nicht funktioniert, wo sowohl unter Bush Senior als auch unter Clinton die Steuern wieder erhöht werden mussten, damit wieder Geld in die Kassen kommt (und unter Bill trotzdem die Wirtschaft wuchs und man mal ohne Neuverschuldung ausgekommen ist), ebenso wenig hat es unter Bush Junior funktioniert und jetzt wird der Wahnsinn nochmals gemacht. Kensas hat der Trickle down Irrsinn an den Rande des Ruins gebracht. 
Den einzigen denen es was bringt, ist den Reichen und dass die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander geht.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Du raffst es einfach nicht.
> Aber für dich ein schönes Beispiel, die US Wirtschaft boomed gerade und wieso? Weil die Steuern für Unternehmen gesenkt wurden. Du wirst natürlich gleich sagen, aber das bringt dem einfachen Bürger doch nichts? Doch tut es, der Dollar wird stärker und die Kaufkraft erhöht sich, dementsprechend kriegen die Leute mehr für ihr Geld und werden das was sie dann noch übrig haben in weitere Konsumgüter investieren was die Wirtschaft nur noch weiter nach vorne treibt und dem Staat das "verlorene" Geld wieder reinspült.
> Sie können Einfluss nehmen und in gewissem Rahmen sollten sie das auch.



Wo wird dann gesparrt bei Fehlende Steuereinnahmen? 

Bestimmt bei Gesundheit und Soziales

Typischer Wirtschaftslibraler der auf "Konservative  " macht.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bestimmt bei Gesundheit und Soziales


Ist ja schließlich sozialistisch, also pfui und der Markt kann das ja viel besser regeln.  Und wer in ein armes Elternhaus hineingeboren wurde, der hätte sich halt ein anderes aussuchen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Typischer Wirtschaftslibraler der auf "konservative " macht.


Ich würde statt Wirtschaftsliberaler den Begriff Marktradikaler oder Marktfundamentalist nehmen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Dein hübsches Bildchen stimmt nicht mal, sie  besitzen nur so viel wie die ärmere Hälfte der Welt und nicht so viel  wie die Hälfte, aber mit Fakten hast du es ja nicht so.


So? 
World's eight richest people have same wealth as poorest 50% | Business | The Guardian
Was es im übrigen nicht besser macht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. September 2018)

Ich finde es lustig wie man selbst über die Diffamierung jammert, andere aber als Sozialisten oder typisch Linke bezeichnet.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig wie man selbst über die Diffamierung jammert, andere aber als Sozialisten oder typisch Linke bezeichnet.



Halt typisches Bubble / Safespace verhalten, sich beschweren das andere ihn persöhnlich angehen würden und auf die ignore setzen und selbst andere als Sozialisten und verkappte Kommunisten bezeichnen, finde den Fehler.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Halt typisches Bubble / Safespace verhalten, sich beschweren das andere ihn persöhnlich angehen würden und auf die ignore setzen und selbst andere als Sozialisten und verkappte Kommunisten bezeichnen, finde den Fehler.



Was ?! 

Du willst das man gegen kinder/Altersarmut vorgeht und pflegenotstand + 2 Klassen Medizin) 

Du Kommi sozi, sei mal konserativ wie der Kanzler in Österreich. 

Wehe du  unterschreibst  nicht dein 12h/Tag Und 50h/Woche Arbeitsvertrag  , dann bist du auch ein Sozi und bist  gegen die Wirtschaft! 



Scherz


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Hauptsache den Reichen geht es gut! 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du Kommi sozi, sei mal konserativ wie der Kanzler in Österreich.
> 
> Wehe du  unterschreibst  nicht dein 12h/Tag Und 50h/Woche Arbeitsvertrag   , dann bist du auch ein Sozi und bist  gegen die Wirtschaft!


Passend dazu: Erzkonservativer Tea-Party-Vertreter referiert in der ÖVP-Akademie | PROFIL.at


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Also für eine Reichensteuer wäre ich auch. Aber es sollte nicht so laufen wie mit der einen Steuer in Frankreich, die am Ende ein einziger Bürger bezahlen muss.

Das Problem bei der Reichensteuer ist nur, dass wir verhindern müssen, dass die Reichen sich mit ihrem Geld absetzen...


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also für eine Reichensteuer wäre ich auch.


Warum bist du eigentlich in der Union?


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Weil die SPD nur noch peinlich ist und alle linken Jugenden (Jusos, Grüne Jugend, Linksjugend) zu nahe am Marxismus liegen.

Einen Helmut Schmidt wäre ich sofort in die SPD gefolgt.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2018)

Als die Mentholzigarette noch Bundeskanzler war, herrschte der Kalte Krieg.
Das waren noch ganz andere Zeiten und mMn nicht mit der heutigen vergleichbar.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Und du meinst, dass man mit soetwas wie Reichensteuer bei der Union einen Blumentopf gewinnen kann? Zumal es als Alternative ja auch noch den DGB geben würde. Auch wenn das keine Partei ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Als die Mentholzigarette noch Bundeskanzler war, herrschte der Kalte Krieg.
> Das waren noch ganz andere Zeiten und mMn nicht mit der heutigen vergleichbar.


Ach der passte schon. Soziale Hängematte, Überversorgung , halt SPD.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2018)

@  Poulton

Ich teile deine Ansichten zum Sozialsystem!

1. Ein Krankenkassensystem für ALLE inklusive Beamte
2. Ein Rentensystem für ALLE inklusive Beamte.

Bei der Bemesungsgrundlage kann man diskutieren, allerdings sehe ich da auch Hanndlungsbedarf, aber erst bei Gehältern deutlich über 100-150000€
Was die breite Masse einfach nicht weiß und auch keine Presse schreibt darüber, wie gut schon leitende Angestellte (ab unterster Abteilungsleiter), in einem Großkonzern odersehr großem Mittelständler im Alter abgesichert sind! Alle reden von Winterkorns 3000€ am Tag Rente, dass aber schon Abteilungsleiter neben ihren normalen Rentenansprüchen mit 100-500€ am Tag Firmen-Rentenansprüche (keine popeligen Betriebsrenten) in den Ruhestand treten, darüber berichtet so gut wie keiner.
Ich habe durch Patchworkfamilie 2 Väter, die beide Selbständig waren, der eine hatte 15-20 Angestellte, der andere bis zu 70 Angestellte, beide bezeichnen die heutige "Managerkaste", als neuen ausbeuterischen Adelsstand, die ohne eigenes Risiko, sich gnadenlos bedienen!
Wie gesagt beide waren 40-50 Jahre erfolgreich selbständig und halten für einen normalen Betrieb, Renditen von 5-8% für normal und gut überlebensfägig, Betriebsrenditen ab 12% finden beide nach Originalzitat: Obszön!

Von einer Reichensteuer halte ich nichts, da gibt es in unserem Steuersystem genügend andere Möglichkeiten, hier steht der Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Ertrag!


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und du meinst, dass man mit soetwas wie Reichensteuer bei der Union einen Blumentopf gewinnen kann? Zumal es als Alternative ja auch noch den DGB geben würde. Auch wenn das keine Partei ist.


Jedenfalls auf Kommunalebene ist man da durchaus in 2 ähnlich große Lager gespalten. 





Two-Face schrieb:


> Als die Mentholzigarette noch Bundeskanzler war, herrschte der Kalte Krieg.
> Das waren noch ganz andere Zeiten und mMn nicht mit der heutigen vergleichbar.


Es geht um seine Art, den Charakter, die Einstellung und nicht die Taten.

Vergleiche Nahles:
Bätschi, Dann gibt es auf die Fresse

Wie sehr ich Merkel verachte, sie ist nicht peinlich wie Nahles.

Edit:
Ein Krankenkassensystem für alle?
Nein nicht ganz, Heilsfürsorge und UTV sollten da schon noch bleiben.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2018)

Bei der Krankenversicherung könnten ruhig alle einzahlen. Dann natürlich auch ohne Zweiklassenmedizin. 
Wobei man z.B. als Selbsttändiger gezwungen ist, in die PKV zu gehen. Bei meinem Vater war das gar nicht so einfach dann wieder in die gesetzliche zu wechseln, nachdem die PKV ständig die Beiträge erhöht hat. 

Bei der Rente sollten zu Selbstständigen auch einzahlen. Die Beamten sind über ihre Pensionen abgesichert und haben es sogar besser, da dort die Quote bei 71% des letzten Bruttos beträgt, während es bei der Rente nur 48% sind. 
Also verbeamten lassen, ist die beste Altersvorsorge. 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Typischer Wirtschaftslibraler der auf "Konservative  " macht.



Man sieht eher das die AFD eine Mischung von NPD und dem kapitilistischen Flügel der FDP ist.

Deswegen setzt sich auch die AFD nicht für den "kleinen Mann" ein, sondern für den Adel und Wirtschaftselite. Ähnlich wie es schon die NSDAP gemacht hat. 
Frontal 21 vom 21. August 2018 - ZDFmediathek
Der grosse Bluff - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

Nicht schon wieder diese NSDAP Vergleiche.
Die Partei war defacto auf eine Person ausgerichtet und der Flügel der noch was anderes im Sinn hatte außer Hitler war definitiv links.


----------



## DKK007 (2. September 2018)

Den linken Flügel der NSDAP musst du mir mal zeigen. 

Den gibt es genauso wenig wie in der NPD oder AFD.


---


Wie schon auf der AFD Demo vor drei Wochen in Dresden, gab es auch auf der Demo gestern in Chemnitz wieder Angriffe auf Journalisten. Diesmal kam es sogar zu Sach- und Personenschäden.
Angriffe in Chemnitz: "Noch nie so viel Hass auf Medien erlebt" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den linken Flügel der NSDAP musst du mir mal zeigen.
> 
> Den gibt es genauso wenig wie in der NPD oder AFD.



Nun in der AfD hat sich auch noch nie jemand als Sozialst bezeichnet. Eben weil die AfD im Geiste der Nachfolger der DNVP ist, das sind eindeutig Deutschnationale und keine Nationalsozialisten.

Zum linken NSDAP Flügel, ja den gab es und informiere dich einfach mal über die Brüder Strasser.
Mit der Ermordung der SA Führung war das ganze dann aber auch vorbei mit dem Sozialismus im Nationalsozialismus.


----------



## Don-71 (2. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den linken Flügel der NSDAP musst du mir mal zeigen.
> 
> Den gibt es genauso wenig wie in der NPD oder AFD.
> 
> ...



Doch den gab es angeführt von Ernst Röhm. Der wollte nationalen Sozialismus.


----------



## DerLachs (2. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen setzt sich auch die AFD nicht für den "kleinen Mann" ein, sondern für den Adel und Wirtschaftselite. Ähnlich wie es schon die NSDAP gemacht hat.
> Frontal 21 vom 21. August 2018 - ZDFmediathek
> Der grosse Bluff - ZDFmediathek


Ich verstehe deshalb auch die Logik der AfD-Wähler und -Sympathisanten nicht. Nichts deutet darauf hin, dass die AfD dafür sorgen wird, dass "die Armen" (zu denen ironischerweise z.B. auch Asylbewerber gehören) bald (wesentlich) mehr Geld kriegen werden. Das Parteiprogramm ist ein Witz und selbst wenn es keiner wäre: Warum lamentiert man über die ganzen verlogenen Politiker und baut gleichzeitig darauf, dass eine andere Partei komplett aus ehrlichen Menschen besteht und sich an das Parteiprogramm halten wird? Meinetwegen haben Merkel, Schröder usw. das Volk über Jahre bzw. Jahrzehnte verarscht, aber wie blind muss man sein, dass man einer neuen Partei einfach alles glaubt? Das ist an Naivität nicht zu überbieten. Sollte die AfD wesentlich an der Regierung beteiligt sein, werden sich einige hier noch umgucken. Den Leuten ging es schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise schlecht (relativ gesehen; absolut gesehen hat es die ärmste Sau in Deutschland immer noch besser als 90 % der Weltbevölkerung) und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das durch die AfD nicht ändern wird. Zumindest deutet nichts darauf hin. Für mich ist die AfD einfach eine nationalistisch denkende Partei mit neoliberalen Tendenzen.


----------



## Poulton (2. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eben weil die AfD im Geiste der Nachfolger der DNVP ist, das sind eindeutig Deutschnationale und keine Nationalsozialisten.


DNVP, Hugenberg und sein Medien- und Wirtschaftsimperium? Das waren mit die wichtigsten Wegbereiter der NSDAP und des Nationalsozialismus. Dazu noch die Harzburger Front, das größte Klosettbecken für die Republikfeinde von Rechtsaußen.
Die Aussage, dass die DNVP ja nur Deutschnationale und keine Nationalsozialisten waren, kann man nur als Euphemismus betrachten.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein nicht ganz, Heilsfürsorge und UTV sollten da schon noch bleiben.


Bundeswehr ist ja wieder eine Sache für sich. 




DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen setzt sich auch die AFD nicht für den "kleinen Mann" ein, sondern für den Adel und Wirtschaftselite.


Und die Gewerkschaften hat man auch als Feind: jungle.world - Gewerkschaften als Feind


----------



## DKK007 (3. September 2018)

Was interessanterweise in den letzten Tagen gar nicht groß bekannt wurde, am 29.08. hat Sachsen 16 Tunesier abgeschoben, von denen 12 straffällig waren. Sachsen schiebt zwoelf straffaellige Tunesier ab
Da bin ich jetzt nur durch Zufall drauf gestoßen, als ich nach einer anderen Pressemitteilung gesucht habe.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den linken Flügel der NSDAP musst du mir mal zeigen.
> 
> Den gibt es genauso wenig wie in der NPD oder AFD.
> 
> ...


Linker Flügel bedeutet nicht dass dieser Teil im heutigen politischen Spektrum als Links eingestuft werden kann, bspw als Marxisten^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2018)

Ungewollte Wegbereiter.
Das Ziel der DNVP war eine Restauration des Kaiserreiches bzw. eine Militärdiktatur und kein drittes Reich.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ungewollte Wegbereiter.


Nein, kein ungewollter Wegbereiter. Ebenso wie die NSDAP, vertrat die DNVP einen glühenden Antisemitismus und völkischen Nationalismus. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Parteien war nur in Nuancen vorhanden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. September 2018)

Nun, vielleicht wäre man nicht ganz so brutal mit den Juden umgesprungen. Krieg hätte es mit Denen aber wohl auch gegeben.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2018)

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass man nicht ganz so brutal mit den Juden umgesprungen wäre. Der Antisemitismus der von der DNVP und der Hugenberg-Presse vorgebracht wurde, unterschied sich nicht von dem, der von der NSDAP und ihren Blättern vorgebracht wurde.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, kein ungewollter Wegbereiter. Ebenso wie die NSDAP, vertrat die DNVP einen glühenden Antisemitismus und völkischen Nationalismus. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Parteien war nur in Nuancen vorhanden.


Antisemitismus war damals generell weit verbreitet in Alltag und Politik, darunter auch die Sozialisten. Und mit Sozialisten meine ich die internationalen, nicht die nationalen. 
Ach ja, und Deutschnational war auch bald jemand.Die österreichischen Sozialisten waren nahezu alle deutschnational bzw für die großdeutsche Lösung. Allerdings nicht aus denselben Gründen wie Nationalsozialisten. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, kein ungewollter Wegbereiter. Ebenso wie die NSDAP, vertrat die DNVP einen glühenden Antisemitismus und völkischen Nationalismus. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Parteien war nur in Nuancen vorhanden.


Eine vollkommen andere Staatsform sind für dich Nuancen?
Die DNVP wollte im Grunde das alte Kaiserreich ggf. erstmal mit Reichsverweser statt Kaiser.
Die Nazis waren im Grunde Revolutionäre, sie wollten das System der Weimarer Republik stürzen und auch das was aus dem Kaiserreich übrig geblieben ist.
"Kameraden die Rotfront und Reaktion erschossen"
Diese Zeile sagt eindeutig aus, wer auch zu den Feinden der Nazis gehörte.

Aber Hitler war Zweckbündnissen ja nicht abgelehnt.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Zeile sagt eindeutig aus, wer auch zu den Feinden der Nazis gehörte.


Welcher bei einem Teil der NSDAP zu den Feinden gehörte und dieser Teil wurde beim Rhöm-Putsch beseitigt. Also hör bitte auf, dir hier noch das Goldene Band zu deiner Globke-Medaille der KSJ dazuzuverdienen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Hitler war Zweckbündnissen ja nicht abgelehnt.


Und das Zentrum hat gegen Ende der Weimarer Republik oft mit  der NSDAP und DNVP kokettiert. Also etwas, was man heute auch in Teilen der  CDU/CSU mit der AfD beobachten kann.


----------



## Don-71 (3. September 2018)

Diese Teile sind sehr sehr klein und nur Hinterbänkler, jetzt tun wir mal nicht so, als wenn die CDU schon auf dem Sprung ist mit der AfD zu koalieren, das Gegenteil ist der Fall!


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Welcher bei einem Teil der NSDAP zu den Feinden gehörte und dieser Teil wurde beim Rhöm-Putsch beseitigt. Also hör bitte auf, dir hier noch das Goldene Band zu deiner Globke-Medaille der KSJ dazuzuverdienen.
> 
> 
> Und das Zentrum hat gegen Ende der Weimarer Republik oft mit  der NSDAP und DNVP kokettiert. Also etwas, was man heute auch in Teilen der  CDU/CSU mit der AfD beobachten kann.



Also nach der Machtergreifung, defacto war die NSDAP kein Freund der Deutschnationalen beim Weg zur Macht. Danach wurde es eh schwer die NSDAP abzulehnen, die Menschen kamen ja aus allen Lagern in die NSDAP. Auch von SPD, KPD und Co. 
Natürlich hatten die Deutschnationalen mehr Schnittstellen als andere, aber es sind auch erstaunlich viele Kommunisten übergelaufen.


----------



## Poulton (3. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber es sind auch erstaunlich viele Kommunisten übergelaufen.


Was nicht verwundert. Denn als Hauptgegner wurde bei KPD und Vorfeldorganisationen ja nicht die NSDAP wahrgenommen. Mit der machte man im Zweifel gerne auch gemeinsame Sache. Als Hauptgegner galt die SPD und der ADGB sowie die Republik im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. September 2018)

Das ist nur ein Grund an dem man sieht wie wunderbar Kommunismus und Nationalsozialismus zusammen passen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Grund an dem man sieht wie wunderbar Kommunismus und Nationalsozialismus zusammen passen können.



Beides politisch extremistische Strömungen, die sich darin einig sind, die Demokratie zu bekämpfen.

Deshalb ist ein guter Demokrat nicht nur Antifaschist, sondern auch Antikommunist.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Grund an dem man sieht wie wunderbar Kommunismus und Nationalsozialismus zusammen passen können.


Kommunismus und Nationalsozialismus haben noch eine Gemeinsamkeit: Beide sind gegen das "Großkapital". Ob das nun reiche Leute oder reiche Juden sind, da wurde nicht so genau unterschieden. Und im Endeffekt verteilen beide Ideologien den Reichtum von "oben nach unten". 

@Kaaruzo
Aufpassen, Faschismus ist genuin antiparlamentarisch, nicht antidemokratisch. Im Faschismus hast du Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wenn auch nur arg begrenzt, aber es gibt sie.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Aufpassen, Faschismus ist genuin antiparlamentarisch, nicht antidemokratisch. Im Faschismus hast du Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wenn auch nur arg begrenzt, aber es gibt sie.



Was effektiv aber auf das gleiche hinausläuft, nämlich eine Diktatur. Alle faschistischen Regime waren Dikaturen. Einige waren totalitärer, als die anderen, aber demokratisch war am Ende keines.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was effektiv aber auf das gleiche hinausläuft, nämlich eine Diktatur. Alle faschistischen Regime waren Dikaturen. Einige waren totalitärer, als die anderen, aber demokratisch war am Ende keines.


Ist nur ein kleines Detail. Demokratie bedeutet ja pauschal nicht dass es mehrere Parteien geben muss. 
Allerdings verbinden wir mit Demokratie ganz andere Werte als vor 80 Jahren bspw. Werte die es damals noch gar nicht gab, zB Menschenrechte, Redefreiheit, Pressefreiheit. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist nur ein kleines Detail. Demokratie bedeutet ja pauschal nicht dass es mehrere Parteien geben muss.
> Allerdings verbinden wir mit Demokratie ganz andere Werte als vor 80 Jahren bspw. Werte die es damals noch gar nicht gab, zB Menschenrechte, Redefreiheit, Pressefreiheit.



Aber der grundlegende Gedanke der Demokratie (die Herrschaft des Volkes) war nun mal in keinem faschistischem Regime gegeben. Und jeder Versuch einer anderen, als von der jeweiligen faschistischen Partei vorgegebnen Meinung, wurde vom jeweiligen Unterdrückungsapparat verfolgt.


----------



## Leob12 (3. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber der grundlegende Gedanke der Demokratie (die Herrschaft des Volkes) war nun mal in keinem faschistischem Regime gegeben. Und jeder Versuch einer anderen, als von der jeweiligen faschistischen Partei vorgegebnen Meinung, wurde vom jeweiligen Unterdrückungsapparat verfolgt.



Irgendwie herrscht "das Volk" ja trotzdem, nur ist das Volk halt klar definiert und abgegrenzt, ganz nüchtern betrachtet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Die ticken jetzt bei der AfD völlig aus!
AfD-Politikerin: „Ihr seid Merkels Untertanen“ – von Storch beschimpft Konzertbesucher - WELT
Bei dem Konzert wurde für die Hinterbliebenen Spenden gesammelt, mich würde mal interessieren was dieser braune Haufen, außer den Toten zu instrumentalisieren, für die Familie des Verstorbenen getan hat.

In den Kommentarspalte bei welt.de, deren Kommentarbereich außschließlich in brauner Hand ist, wird jetzt schon kolpotiert, dass die Bundesregierung, die 65000 Menschen "angekarrt" hätte.
Denen ist nicht mehr zu helfen, es ist aller höchste Zeit gegen diese braune Soße vorzugehen!


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was effektiv aber auf das gleiche hinausläuft, nämlich eine Diktatur. Alle faschistischen Regime waren Dikaturen. Einige waren totalitärer, als die anderen, aber demokratisch war am Ende keines.



Eine intransparente Demokratie ist letztendlich eine Diktatur des Kapitals.
Ich hätte z.B. nichts dagegen, wenn man den Zinseszins abschafft und Banken wieder zu dem macht, wofür sie eigentlich mal da sein sollten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Irgendwie herrscht "das Volk" ja trotzdem, nur ist das Volk halt klar definiert und abgegrenzt, ganz nüchtern betrachtet.



Wenn du im Deutschland unter Hitler, in Italien unter Mussolini oder in Spanien unter Franco eine abweichende Meinung hattest, dann wurdest du verfolgt. Da hat das Volk nicht geherrscht, sondern der jeweilige Führer der faschistischen Partei.

Das waren alles Diktaturen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine intransparente Demokratie ist letztendlich eine Diktatur des Kapitals.
> Ich hätte z.B. nichts dagegen, wenn man den Zinseszins abschafft und Banken wieder zu dem macht, wofür sie eigentlich mal da sein sollten.



Das tolle an der Demokratie ist doch, dass das möglich ist. Wähle ein Partei, die das fordert oder gründe selbst eine Partei und organisier dir Mehrheiten für deine politische Überzeugung.

__________________________________________________________________________

Mal wieder zum Thema. 

Im "bunten" Berlin wurde "das Zusammenleben neu ausgehandelt":

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...trigen-jungen-missbraucht-haben/22985102.html

Kategorie "Wir schaffen das. "


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2018)

Was soll der Spruch? Eine Vergewaltigung findet Niemand gut.  Und was ist jetzt deine Forderung?


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Sein anliegen ist, jetzt auch Kinder von Flüchtlingen, auf Grund eines offensichtlichen Einzelfalles (dazu noch "homosexuell") zu stigmatisieren, weil nach Kaaruzos hergestellten Analogien, das auf alle Kinder von Flüchtlingen übertragbar ist (Zitat=wir schaffen das).
Typische Methode des "neuen" braunen Randes!


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was soll der Spruch?



Galgenhumor. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eine Vergewaltigung findet Niemand gut.



Das hoffe ich doch.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt deine Forderung?



General die Überdenkung unserer aktuellen Migrationspolitik und konkret angesichts immer jüngerer Straftäter die Überdenkung des Alters für Strafmündigkeit. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sein anliegen ist, jetzt auch Kinder von Flüchtlingen, auf Grund eines offensichtlichen Einzelfalles (dazu noch "homosexuell") zu stigmatisieren, weil nach Kaaruzos hergestellten Analogien, das auf alle Kinder von Flüchtlingen übertragbar ist (Zitat=wir schaffen das).
> Typische Methode des "neuen" braunen Randes!



Ich bin ja immer wieder über die Fähigkeit erstaunt, Dinge herauszulesen, die niemand geschrieben hat 

Also aus „Wir schaffen das“ kannst du herauslesen, dass ich alle Kinder meine? Hat deine Glaskugel zufällig auch die nächsten Lottozahlen?

_________________________________________________________________________

Zurück zum Thema:

Auch im europäischen Ausland muss man unter der falschen deutsche Migrationspolitik leiden:

Angriff in Amsterdam: Motiv war offenbar Beleidigung des Islam | tagesschau.de

Also weil Wilders den Islam beleidigt haben soll, sticht der Islamist wahllos unbeteiligte Touristen nieder, die nichts mit dem Vorfall zu tun haben?

Gibt es jetzt auch tagelang Berichterstattung darüber? Haben die ersten Bands schon ein Konzert geplant?

So viele Fragen…


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Ach du willst jetzt schon die Strafmündigkeit auf das Alter 10 herabsetzen?
Jetzt müssen also schon Kinder als Instrumentalisierung gegen die "aktuelle Migrationspolitik" herhalten?



> Also aus „Wir schaffen das“ kannst du herauslesen, dass ich alle Kinder meine? Hat deine Glaskugel zufällig auch die nächsten Lottozahlen?



Du schreibst im gleichen Post: General die Überdenkung unserer aktuellen Migrationspolitik und konkret angesichts immer jüngerer Straftäter die Überdenkung des Alters für Strafmündigkeit. 
Natürlich ist das mit dem Zitat: "Wir schaffen das", eine Verallgemeinerung auf alle Flüchtlingskinder, was soll es denn sonst sein?


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Galgenhumor.
> 
> Das hoffe ich doch.
> 
> General die Überdenkung unserer aktuellen Migrationspolitik und konkret angesichts immer jüngerer Straftäter die Überdenkung des Alters für Strafmündigkeit.



Nö, kein Galgenhumor. Mal wieder ein Versuch die Stimmung zu schüren. Soll ich da mit ein paar dutzend missbrauchten Kindern gegen halten, wo wieder jahrelang vertuscht wurde? Und dann sagen, jaja die Nächstenliebe? Würde man mir den Galgenhumor abnehmen? Im Leben nicht.

Da nicht bekannt ist, wann die Kinder hier ankamen und welche Nationalität das Opfer hat, ist wir schaffen das einfach unpassend. Die Kinder könnten schon hier aufgewachsen sein. Und wenn das Opfer auch Migrationshintergrund hat......

Und würde man die Ghettoisierung abschaffen und mal mehr Leute für Jugendamt einstellen, könnte man die Kinder schon aus den Familien entfernen, bevor was passiert. In den meisten Fällen ist es nämlich die Familie, die, die Erziehung übernimmt.

Und ja, schick Kinder in den Knast, dort lernen sie wenigstens, wie man dem Opfer klar macht, nicht das Maul aufzumachen. Super Idee.  Deswegen vermeidet man schon Knast für Jugendliche. Dort bessern sich viele nicht, im Gegenteil sie lernen das Gewalt doch super ist, anders kommt man im Jugendknast nicht klar.  Wärter haben wir trotz Überwachung auch zu Wenige.


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2018)

Ich glaube ein Teil des Problems ist auch, dass die Deutschen und die meisten Europäer ihrer selbst zu unsicher sind.
Darunter zähle ich die heute unbeantworteten Fragen was einen Deutschen ausmacht, was Deutschland ausmacht. Wenn wir uns selbst wieder gewiss sind, dann können wir auch mit anderen besser umgehen.
Toleranz darf notwendige Konsequenzen nicht ausschließen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach du willst jetzt schon die Strafmündigkeit auf das Alter 10 herabsetzen?



Zumindest sollte die Herabsetzung der Strafmündigkeit meiner Meinung nach diskutiert werden. Und außerdem würde es ja alle in Deutschland treffen, nicht bloß die Migrantenkinder.

Also wird auch niemand „diskriminiert“ 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen also schon Kinder als Instrumentalisierung gegen die "aktuelle Migrationspolitik" herhalten?



Sofern diese Kinder Straftäter sind, gehören sie halt bestraft. Wir reden hier über Vergewaltigung, keine geklauter Kaugummi im Supermarkt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du schreibst im gleichen Post: General die Überdenkung unserer aktuellen Migrationspolitik und konkret angesichts immer jüngerer Straftäter die Überdenkung des Alters für Strafmündigkeit.  Natürlich ist das mit dem Zitat: "Wir schaffen das", eine Verallgemeinerung auf alle Flüchtlingskinder, was soll es denn sonst sein?



1) Migrantenkinder, nicht Flüchtlingskinder.

2) Die Überdenkung des Alters der Strafmündigkeit würde alle Kinder in Deutschland treffen (auch die nicht Migrantenkinder). Also wo genau ist hier eine Verallgemeinerung auf alle Migrantenkinde?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nö, kein Galgenhumor. Mal wieder ein Versuch die Stimmung zu schüren.



Wenn du der Ansicht bist. Ist doch das Schöne an Meinungsfreiheit 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Soll ich da mit ein paar dutzend missbrauchten Kindern gegen halten, wo wieder jahrelang vertuscht wurde? Und dann sagen, jaja die Nächstenliebe?



Warum Gegenhalten? Das ist genauso ein Skandal und gehört genauso bestraft.

Mich als Atheist kannst du mit Kritik an jeder Religion immer gewinnen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Würde man mir den Galgenhumor abnehmen? Im Leben nicht.



Ich schon. 

Du darfst die Katholische Kirche in diesem Land ja auch ungestraft Kinderfi****-Sekte, was ich persönlich auch richtig finde, keine Religion sollte unter dem Schutz des Strafgesetzbuches stehen.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Da nicht bekannt ist, wann die Kinder hier ankamen und welche Nationalität das Opfer hat, ist wir schaffen das einfach unpassend. Die Kinder könnten schon hier aufgewachsen sein. Und wenn das Opfer auch Migrationshintergrund hat......



Soweit ich weiß liegen zwischen Syrien und Afghanistan auf der einen Seite und Deutschland auf der anderen Seite dutzende sichere Länder. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und würde man die Ghettoisierung abschaffen und mal mehr Leute für Jugendamt einstellen, könnte man die Kinder schon aus den Familien entfernen, bevor was passiert. In den meisten Fällen ist es nämlich die Familie, die, die Erziehung übernimmt.



Stimme dem letzten Satz absolut zu. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und ja, schick Kinder in den Knast, dort lernen sie wenigstens, wie man dem Opfer klar macht, nicht das Maul aufzumachen. Super Idee.  Deswegen vermeidet man schon Knast für Jugendliche. Dort bessern sich viele nicht, im Gegenteil sie lernen das Gewalt doch super ist, anders kommt man im Jugendknast nicht klar.  Wärter haben wir trotz Überwachung auch zu Wenige.



Wer alt genug für Straftaten ist, ist alt genug für den Knast. Wir reden hier immernoch über Vergewaltigung. Die Gesellschaft gehört vor solchen Subjekten geschützt. Wenn die schon mit 10 so sind, wie soll das erst später werden?


----------



## Threshold (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte die Herabsetzung der Strafmündigkeit meiner Meinung nach diskutiert werden. Und außerdem würde es ja alle in Deutschland treffen, nicht bloß die Migrantenkinder.



Dann können wir das Alter zur Volljährigkeit ja auch herunter setzen. Wie sieht es mit 12 aus? Zu pauschal? OK. 13,25 Jahre, Blondinen erst mit 14, Fußballfans schon mit 11.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer alt genug für Straftaten ist, ist alt genug für den Knast.


Mit der Begründung könnte man auch schon 5-jährige einknasten, wenn sie im Supermarkt einen Lolli einstecken.
Aber es empfiehlt sich mal ein Blick darauf:


> *Strafmündigkeit* beschreibt das Erreichen eines Alters, ab dem einem Menschen vom Gesetzgeber zugetraut wird, die Folgen seiner Handlungen so weit zu überblicken, dass er _bewusst_ anderen schaden kann und daher für diese Handlungen die strafrechtliche Verantwortung übernehmen muss.


Strafmuendigkeit – Wikipedia



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Gesellschaft gehört vor solchen Subjekten geschützt.


Richtig. Rechtsextreme Kinderschänder wie Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt oder Patrick Wieschke hätten viel früher der Justiz zugeführt werden müssen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann können wir das Alter zur Volljährigkeit ja auch herunter setzen. Wie sieht es mit 12 aus? Zu pauschal? OK. 13,25 Jahre, Blondinen erst mit 14, Fußballfans schon mit 11.



Klar, kann man auch die Herabsetzung des Alters der Volljährigkeit diskutieren. Ich wäre persönlich dagegen, aber warum sollte man nicht darüber diskutieren?



Poulton schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung könnte man auch schon 5-jährige einknasten, wenn sie im Supermarkt einen Loli einstecken.
> Aber es empfiehlt sich mal ein Blick darauf:
> 
> Strafmuendigkeit – Wikipedia



D'accord, das ist ein berechtiger Einwand. 

Dann nehmen wir doch einfach die Altersgrenze, die der Gesetzgeber für die beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit gezogen hat. 

Wahlweise können wir uns auch gerne an der Schweiz orientieren und das vollendete 10 Lebensjahr nehmen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Richtig. Rechtsextreme Kinderschänder wie Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt oder Patrick Wieschke hätten viel früher der Justiz zugeführt werden müssen.



Absolut.

 Und wenn ich dann schon wieder Urteile wie 3 1/2 Jahre und 5 1/2 Jahre lesen muss, sehe ich mich mal wieder in meiner Kritik bezüglich der Kuscheljustiz in diesem Land bestätigt.


----------



## Taonris (4. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung könnte man auch schon 5-jährige einknasten, wenn sie im Supermarkt einen Loli einstecken.
> Aber es empfiehlt sich mal ein Blick darauf:
> 
> Strafmuendigkeit – Wikipedia
> ...



Standen die nicht alle unter dem Schutz des Staates und wurden über Jahre hinweg sogar von ihm finanziert.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Jetzt must du uns nur noch erklären was Strafmündigkeit und seine Definition, mit beschränkter Geschäftsfähigkeit zu tun hat? Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es?

Wenn du über die Strafmündigkeit von Kindern diskutieren willst, mache es ohne die Instrumentalisierung von Flüchtlingskindern!



> 1) Migrantenkinder, nicht Flüchtlingskinder.



In welchem Zusammenhang steht bitte dein angebbrachtes Zitat: "Wir schaffen das" mit Migrationspolitik, es kann sich eindeutig nur auf Flüchtlinge und Asylpolitik beziehen.
Migrantenkind in Deutschland ist schon, wer eine polnische Mutter und einen deutschen Vater hat. Die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl aller Migranten in Deutschland (17 Millionen), hat einen europäischen besser gesagt einen EU Hintergrund.
Sind die alle mit Migrationspolitik gemeint? Insoweit müsstest du ja im gleichen Atemzug die Freizügigkeit abschaffen wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt must du uns nur noch erklären was Strafmündigkeit und seine Definition, mit beschränkter Geschäftsfähigkeit zu tun hat? Welchen Zusammenhang gibt es?



Wenn der Staat Kinder für alt genug hält, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen Geschäfte einzugehen, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum diese Kinder nicht auch alt genug sein sollen, für ihre Taten die Konsequenzen zu tragen. 

Ansonsten habe ich wahlweise das Beispiel Schweiz genannt, dort beginnt die Strafmündigkeit mit dem vollendeten 10. Lebensjahr. Darüber ließe sich auch diskutieren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du über die Strafmündigkeit von Kindern diskutieren willst, mache es ohne die Instrumentalisierung von Flüchtlingskindern!



Es sind immer noch Migrantenkinder, keine Flüchtlingskinder. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> In welchem Zusammenhang steht bitte dein angebbrachtes Zitat: "Wir schaffen das" mit Migrationspolitik, es kann sich eindeutig nur auf Flüchtlinge und Asylpolitik beziehen.



Das Zitat bezieht bezieht sich auf die außereuropäischen Migranten. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Migrantenkind in Deutschland ist schon, wer eine polnische Mitter und einen deutschen Vater hat. Die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl aller Migranten in Deutschland (17 Millionen), hat einen europäischen besser gesagt einen EU Hintergrund. Sind die alle mit Migrationspolitik gemeint? Insoweit müsstest du ja im gleichen Atemzug die Freizügigkeit abschaffen wollen!



Die Freizügigkeit innerhalb der EU für Staatsbürger eines EU-Mitgliedsstaates stand in meinem Beitrag nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Ist aber Migrationspolitik!

Du scheinst mit den Begrifflichkeiten Asyl/Flüchtlinge und Migration und ihren Definitionen deine Schwierigkeiten zu haben. Alle EU Bürger sind auch Migranten nach Definition!
Außereuropäische Migration, sind in Deutschland in der absoluten Mehrzahl Asylsuchende/Flüchtlinge, das Gastarbeiterthema und ihre Kinder außen vor!

Also das kaufen einer Ware *mit Taschengeld* und seine juristischen Folgen (Abschätzung und Überblick), setzt du gleich mit der Definition von Strafmündigkeit!
Hoffentlich wendest du das bei deinen eigenen Kindern oder denen aus deiner eigenen Familie genauso an.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2018)

Mal abgesehen von der Strafmündigkeit: Es ist ja nicht so, dass zumindest vom Papiere her noch andere Mittel und Wege gibt, auf Kinder und Jugendliche einzuwirken, z.B. Psychotherapie, Heimunterbringung, Unterbringung in Pflegefamilien, Nachhilfe, Suchtberatung und/oder Betreuung für die Eltern, Verbesserung der allgemeinen Lebensumstände, im Härtefall sogar Unterbringung in einer Psychatrie, ... . Nur müsste man dazu auch die finanzielle und personelle Situation der entsprechenden Stellen verbessern und sie nicht der Heiligen Kuh Schwarze Null opfern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ist aber Migrationspolitik!
> 
> Du scheinst mit den Begrifflichkeiten Asyl/Flüchtlinge und Migration und ihren Definitionen deine Schwierigkeiten zu haben. Alle EU Bürger sind auch Migranten nach Definition!



Definition Migrant



> besonders Soziologie) jemand, der in ein anderes Land, in eine andere Gegend, an einen anderen Ort abwandert



Das trifft doch unbestritten zu. Und ja, jeder EU-Bürger der aus einem anderen Land nach Deutschland abwandert, ist ein Migrant.

Deshalb habe ich ja auch präzisiert, dass es bei meinem Zitat um die außereuropäischen Migranten geht.

Es kann so einfach sein, wenn man liest, anstatt zu interpretieren 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Also das kaufen einer Ware *mit Taschengeld* und seine juristischen Folgen (Abschätzung und Überblick), setzt du gleich mit der Definition von Strafmündigkeit!



Es geht um die Gleichsetzung, dass man die Folgen seiner Taten abschätzen kann. Ansonsten habe ich wahlweise das Beispiel Schweiz genannt. Da beginnt die Strafmündigkeit mit dem vollendeten 10 Lebensjahr.

Darüber ließe sich auch reden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wendest du das bei deinen eigenen Kindern oder denen aus deiner eigenen Familie genauso an.



Da ich als Privatperson nicht die Einhaltung der Strafgesetze durchsetzen kann, ist dieser Vorschlag sinnbefreit.


----------



## Seeefe (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat Kinder für alt genug hält, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen Geschäfte einzugehen, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum diese Kinder nicht auch alt genug sein sollen, für ihre Taten die Konsequenzen zu tragen.



Der Vergleich hinkt aber, denn fast alle Rechtsgeschäfte eines beschränkt geschäftsfähigen Menschen, sind generell erstmal schwebend unwirksam.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber stark, denn fast alle Rechtsgeschäfte eines beschränkt geschäftsfähigen Menschen, sind generell erstmal schwebend unwirksam.



Der entscheidende Unterschied zu unter 7 Jährigen ist, dass sie nicht mehr automatisch unwirksam sind. Ergo traut der Gesetzgeber einem über 7 Jährigen eher zu, die Konsequenzen seines Handels abzuschätzen, als einem unter 7 Jährigen.

Ansonsten mit 14 (der aktuellen Strafmündigkeitsgrenze) sind deine Geschäfte genauso schwebend unwirksam wie bei einem 7 Jährigen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

> Es kann so einfach sein, wenn man liest, anstatt zu interpretieren



Du kannst dich darüber so lange lustig machen wie du willst, die letzten Posts von dir waren nur rhetorische Tricks und fall back Strategien, weil du in jedem Fall den Vorwurf der Instrumentalisierung von Flüchtlingskindern umgehen wolltest!
Hilft dir aber nicht, da außer Gastarbeitern aus der Türkei und ihren Nachkommen, in Deutschland so gut wie keine außereuropäische Migration, außer über das Asylverfahren möglich ist, und damit instrumentalisierst du hier bewußt, die Kinder von Flüchtlingen und Asylsuchenden!


----------



## Seeefe (4. September 2018)

Er traut wohl eher dem gesetzlichen Vormund. Dieser muss bei fast allen, immer noch zustimmen.

Allgemein sollte man schon zw. BGB und StGB unterscheiden und diese nicht willkürlich zusammenschmeißen, wie es einem passt.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der entscheidende Unterschied zu unter 7 Jährigen ist, dass sie nicht mehr automatisch unwirksam sind. Ergo traut der Gesetzgeber einem über 7 Jährigen eher zu, die Konsequenzen seines Handels abzuschätzen, als einem unter 7 Jährigen.
> 
> Ansonsten mit 14 (der aktuellen Strafmündigkeitsgrenze) sind deine Geschäfte genauso schwebend unwirksam wie bei einem 7 Jährigen.



Geht es noch?
Die Konsequenz sich eine Eiskugel für 1€ zu kaufen oder die Konsequenzen die eine Straftat mit sich bringt, zu vergleichen und gleichzusetzen bei Kindern, ist echt aller unterste Niveau, um hier eine Agenda durchzusetzen.
Ein 10 Jähriger ist in der Regel Grundschüler und kann bei weitem nicht die Konsequenzen seines ganzen Handelns abschätzen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich darüber so lange lustig machen wie du willst, die letzten Posts von dir waren nur rhetorische Tricks und fall back Strategien, weil du in jedem Fall den Vorwurf der Instrumentalisierung von Flüchtlingskindern umgehen wolltest!



Ich habe eine generell Herabsetzung der Grenze für die Strafmündigkeit gefordert (also auch für Nichtmigrantenkinder).

Davon wären also auch deutsche Kinder betroffen. Ist doch aktuell genauso. Alle die 14 Jahre oder älter sind, sind strafmündig, egal ob Migrant oder nicht.

Alles was ich gefordert habe, ist eine Herabsetzung der Altersgrenze.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hilft dir aber nicht, da außer Gastarbeitern aus der Türkei und ihren Nachkommen, in Deutschland so gut wie keine außereuropäische Migration, außer über das Asylverfahren möglich ist, und damit instrumentalisierst du hier bewußt, die Kinder von Flüchtlingen und Asylsuchenden!



Ich sprach von außereuropäischen Migranten (die Definition dazu habe ich verlinkt). Und zu dem Rest, siehe den Absatz zuvor.

Eine Herabsetzung der Grenze für die Strafmündigkeit würde alle treffen, Migranten und Deutsche gleichermaßen. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Er traut wohl eher dem gesetzlichen Vormund. Dieser muss bei fast allen, immer noch zustimmen.



Und trotzdem ist ein Geschäft ab 7 nicht automatisch unwirksam, so wie bei unter 7 Jährigen. Ansonsten trifft das Argument (Vormund muss zustimmen) auch auf 14 Jährige zu.

Und wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht den Kinder ab 7 zutraut, warum sind Geschäft vorher immer unwirksam, selbst wenn der Vormund zustimmen würde? Passt wohl nicht ganz. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Allgemein sollte man schon zw. BGB und StGB unterscheiden und diese nicht willkürlich zusammenschmeißen, wie es einem passt.



Es ging darum, eine Gemeinsamkeit in der Denkweise des Gesetzgebers hervorzuheben. Nämlich das man mit fortschreitenden Alter durch den Gesetzgeber mehr Rechte und Pflichte zugesprochen bekommt. Und das lässt sich auch gesetzesübergreifend feststellen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht es noch?
> Die Konsequenz sich eine Eiskugel für 1€ zu kaufen oder die Konsequenzen die eine Straftat mit sich bringt, zu vergleichen und gleichzusetzen bei Kindern, ist echt aller unterste Niveau, um hier eine Agenda durchzusetzen.
> Ein 10 Jähriger ist in der Regel Grundschüler und kann bei weitem nicht die Konsequenzen seines ganzen Handelns abschätzen!



In der Schweiz (auf die ich mehr als einmal verwiesen habe) ist das der Fall. Dort beginnt die Strafmündigkeit mit dem vollendeten 10 Lebensjahr.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In der Schweiz (auf die ich mehr als einmal verwiesen habe) ist das der Fall. Dort beginnt die Strafmündigkeit mit dem vollendeten 10 Lebensjahr.


Man sollte auch mal einen Blick in das Gesetz werfen:
So werden Jugendliche mit Sanktionen belegt | NZZ
Jugendschutzgesetz und Jugendstrafgesetz in der Schweiz - www.ch.ch
Das unterscheidet zwischen Personen zwischen 10 und 15 Jahren und Personen zwischen 15 und 18 Jahren sowie nochmal zusätzlich zwischen 15 und 16 sowie zwischen 16 und 18 Jahren, wenn es um Freiheitsstrafen geht. Letztere können bei Personen zwischen 10 und 15 Jahren nicht verhängt werden, ebenso können bestimmte andere Strafen nicht in der Härte verhängt werden, wie bei Personen zwischen 15 und 18.
Also das genaue Gegenteil von deiner Planierraupenmethode, mal kurzerhand das gesamte deutsche Jugendstrafrecht mit seinen Strafen, auf Personen ab 10 Jahren anzuwenden.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

> Alles was ich gefordert habe, ist eine Herabsetzung der Altersgrenze.



Nein!
Du hast sie nachträglich gefordert, * nachdem* du die Geschichte einer "homosexuellen" Vergewaltigung im Tagespiegel, durch einen 10 Jährigen Afghanen  hier verlinkt hast und das mit:" Wir schaffen das", kommentiert hast!
Bleibe mal bei der Wahrheit!
Und was ist das bitte anderes als die Instrumentalisierung der Tat eines Flüchtlingskindes?



> Mal wieder zum Thema.
> 
> Im "bunten" Berlin wurde "das Zusammenleben neu ausgehandelt":
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal einen Blick in das Gesetz werfen:
> So werden Jugendliche mit Sanktionen belegt | NZZ
> Jugendschutzgesetz und Jugendstrafgesetz in der Schweiz - www.ch.ch
> Das unterscheidet zwischen Personen zwischen 10 und 15 Jahren und Personen zwischen 15 und 18 Jahren sowie nochmal zusätzlich bei bestimmten Strafen zwischen 16 und 18 Jahren.



Ein Blick ins Gesetz ist immer ein guter Ratschlag:

https://www.admin.ch/opc/de/classified-compilation/20031353/index.html#a3



> Dieses Gesetz gilt für Personen, die zwischen dem vollendeten 10. und dem vollendeten 18. Altersjahr eine mit Strafe bedrohte Tat begangen haben.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein! Du hast sie nachträglich gefordert, * nachdem* du die Geschichte einer "homosexuellen" Vergewaltigung im Tagespiegel, durch einen 10 Jährigen Afghanen  hier verlinkt hast und das mit:" Wir schaffen das", kommentiert hast!



Das mit dem „Wir schaffen das“ ist Galgenhumor, angesichts eines Staates der nicht erst seit diesem Vorfall keine Neubewertung seiner Politik übernimmt. 

Auch der jüngsten Vorfall in Chemnitz wo der Tatverdächtige – wie so oft – bei seiner Einreise gelogen hat, mehrfach vorbestraft war und nicht mehr hätte hier sein dürfen, hat das wieder mal bestätigt.

Btw. was soll die Hervorhebung, dass das eine homosexuelle Vergewaltigung war? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was ist das bitte anderes als die Instrumentalisierung der Tat eines Flüchtlingskindes?



Das ist die Forderung nach einer Gesetzesänderung in Folge einer Straftat. Etwas das immer wieder in der Politik vorkommt. 

Zumal meine Forderung – wie ich bereits mehrfach gesagt habe – alle treffen würde, Migranten wie Deutsche gleichermaßen, also wird hier auch niemand benachteiligt.


----------



## Poulton (4. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Blick ins Gesetz ist immer ein guter Ratschlag:
> 
> https://www.admin.ch/opc/de/classified-compilation/20031353/index.html#a3


Und im Gesetz wird nochmal genauer zwischen Altersgruppen unterschieden. Also das genaue Gegenteil von deiner Planierraupenmethode, mal  kurzerhand das gesamte deutsche Jugendstrafrecht mit seinen Strafen (inkl. Freiheitsstrafen), auf  Personen ab 10 Jahren anzuwenden.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Das ist zu hoch für ihn!
Das Schweizer Gesetz bezweckt m.M. nach ausschließlich einen früheren Zugriff auf auffällige Kinder, die ihre Eltern, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht kontrollieren können, um die frühstmöglich eher durch Therapie und Betreueng in den Griff zu bekommen.
Dazu ist hier in Deutschland eigentlich das Jugendamt zuständig, der afghanische Junge gehört auf alle Fälle jugendamtlich nach allen Facetten begutachtet mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und im Gesetz wird nochmal genauer zwischen Altersgruppen unterschieden.



Das habe ich doch nicht in Abrede gestellt. 

Ich sagte die Strafmündigkeit beginnt in der Schweiz mit dem vollendeten 10 Lebensjahr. Das ist unstrittig korrekt.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

> Zumal meine Forderung – wie ich bereits mehrfach gesagt habe – alle treffen würde, Migranten wie Deutsche gleichermaßen, also wird hier auch niemand benachteiligt.



Das sollte selbstveratändlich sein, wenn man denn das deutsche Grundgesetz kennt!
Art 3 GG - Einzelnorm



> Btw. was soll die Hervorhebung, dass das eine homosexuelle Vergewaltigung war?


Ganz einfach eine Sicherstellung der Tatsachen, sonst haben wir ruckzuck in ein paar Tagen aus rechten Kreisen, die Verbreitung einer Vergewaltigung durch einen 10 Jährigen Afghanen, der die genauen Hintergründe ausläßt und sich das dann als Vergewaltigung an einer Fau/Mädchen darstellt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach eine Sicherstellung der Tatsachen, sonst haben wir ruckzug in ein paar Tagen aus rechten Kreisen die Verbreitung einer Vergewaltigung durch einen 10 Jährigen Afghanen der die genauen Hintergründe ausläßt und sich das dann als Vergewaltigung an einer Fau/Mädchen darstellt.



Ok, lassen wir uns mal auf dieses Gedankenexperiment von dir ein. Was genau würde das ändern?

In beiden Fällen hätten wir die Vergewaltigung durch einen 10 Jährigen Migranten, der – im Idealfall – nie hätte hier sein dürfen.

Das ist das Problem. Das diese Leute hier sind, obwohl sie es nicht seien sollten.

Auch wenn ich Herrn Augstein oft nicht zustimme, hier hat er mal den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen:

Heiko Maas  und die Sorgen der schweigenden Mehrheit, Kolumne Augstein



> Der mutmaßliche Messerstecher von Chemnitz hätte gar nicht mehr in Deutschland sein dürfen. Seine Abschiebung wurde versäumt. Nicht jedem Geschehen lässt sich vorbeugen. Diesem hier schon. Wer nicht in Deutschland ist, kann hier nicht in Verdacht geraten, jemanden erstochen zu haben. Der Demonstrationspöbel in Chemnitz konnte die Tat nur instrumentalisieren, weil sie sich zur Instrumentalisierung anbietet.



Und das zieht sich seit 3 Jahren immer wieder durch die Berichterstattung. Migrant, bereits auffällig geworden, hätte nicht mehr hier sein dürfen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

> Das ist das Problem. Das diese Leute hier sind, obwohl sie es nicht seien sollten.



Quelle? Du brauchst natürlich keine Quelle, wenn du das Asyrecht streichen willst!
Ansonsten belege bitte das dieser Junge rechtlich nicht hier sein sollte!
Darüber hinaus mal speziell zu Afghanistan und wie scheinheilig hier die Argumente sind, gerade in Bezug auf sicheres Herkunftsland. Das trifft natürlich bei weitem nicht auf alle afghanischen Asyslsuchenden zu, aber die BW hat in ihrer über 10 Jährigen Zeit tausende von Afghanen rekrutiert für sie zu arbeiten oder Dienstleistungen jeglicher Art auszuführen, wenn man sich jetzt zurückzieht aus Afghanistan, ist es nur recht und billig, dass man sich bei abzusehender Talibanherrschaft, um seine ehemaligen Unterstützer kümmert und wenn es ein Asylverfahren in Deutschland ist!




> In beiden Fällen hätten wir die Vergewaltigung durch einen 10 Jährigen Migranten, der – im Idealfall – nie hätte hier sein dürfen.


Für das einzelne  Opfer spielt das keine Rolle, in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung massiv zur Zeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. September 2018)

Das nenn ich mal ein" konservativer" Politik für Eltern und Arbeitnehmer.

Hauptsache mit Thema Asyl die Leute gut abgelenkt  

Arbeitszeit - Fragen und Antworten zum neuen Gesetz | Tiroler Tageszeitung Online – Nachrichten von jetzt!

Werden Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer deswegen gekündigt, können sie die Kündigung innerhalb einer Frist von zwei Wochen bei Gericht anfechten.“ Allerdings: In Österreich besteht kein genereller Kündigungsschutz - wer angeordnete Überstunden mehrfach ablehnt, könnte theoretisch ohne Angabe von Gründen gekündigt werden.  


Was kommt noch? 

Naja Hauptsache keine Asylanten mehr. :p *hust*


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Quelle? Du brauchst natürlich keine Quelle, wenn du das Asyrecht streichen willst!
> Ansonsten belege bitte das dieser Junge rechtlich nicht hier sein sollte!
> Darüber hinaus mal speziell zu Afghanistan und wie scheinheilig hier die Argumente sind, gerade in Bezug auf sicheres Herkunftsland. Das trifft natürlich bei weitem nicht auf alle afghanischen Asyslsuchenden zu, aber die BW hat in ihrer über 10 Jährigen Zeit tausende von Afghanen rekrutiert für sie zu arbeiten oder Dienstleistungen jeglicher Art auszuführen, wenn man sich jetzt zurückzieht aus Afghanistan, ist es nur recht und billig, dass man sich bei abzusehender Talibanherrschaft, um seine ehemaligen Unterstützer kümmert und wenn es ein Asylverfahren in Deutschland ist!
> 
> ...


----------



## Don-71 (4. September 2018)

Quelle bezogen auf den 10 Jähigen Afghanen?
Verschleiern alle Afghanen die einen Asylantrag in Deutschland stellen vorsätzlich ihre Identitäten?

Selten so einen Mist gelesen!


----------



## Adi1 (4. September 2018)

Alleine kam der wohl nicht her,

was haben denn dann aber die Eltern in der Waffel?

Richtig, leider auch nichts 

Da bleibt doch nur eine logische Entscheidung übrig


----------



## DKK007 (5. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um die Gleichsetzung, dass man die Folgen seiner Taten abschätzen kann. Ansonsten habe ich wahlweise das Beispiel Schweiz genannt. Da beginnt die Strafmündigkeit mit dem vollendeten 10 Lebensjahr.



Viele schaffen das schon nach der Pubertät mit 18 nicht, deshalb gilt auch das Jugendstrafrecht in diesen Fällen bis 21.
Wie soll das dann erst ein 10 Jähriger vor der Pubertät schaffen?

Wobei allein aus biologischer Sicht an der Vergewaltigung mit 10 zu zweifeln ist.



Adi1 schrieb:


> was haben denn dann aber die Eltern in der Waffel?
> Richtig, leider auch nichts
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Bildung.


----------



## Taonris (5. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Viele schaffen das schon nach der Pubertät mit 18 nicht, deshalb gilt auch das Jugendstrafrecht in diesen Fällen bis 21.
> Wie soll das dann erst ein 10 Jähriger vor der Pubertät schaffen?
> 
> Wobei allein aus biologischer Sicht an der Vergewaltigung mit 10 zu zweifeln ist.
> ...



Diese Art der Vergewaltigung ist in muslimischen Kreisen vollkommen normal, ich wusste das auch nicht bis ich ein paar Interviews von Hamed Abdel-Samad sah und sein Bücher las, als Kind wurde er auch mehrmals von anderen männlichen Jugendlichen vergewaltigt. Vergewaltigung wird dort einfach als legitime Bestrafung gesehen. Wenn man sich 2 Millionen Menschen aus Afghanistan, Syrien und anderen muslimischen Ländern importiert sollte man sich gegebenfalls auf solche Vorfälle vorbereiten sowas wird in Deutschland zum Alltag werden wenn man nicht irgendwie dagegen vorgeht.


----------



## Poulton (5. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei allein aus biologischer Sicht an der Vergewaltigung mit 10 zu zweifeln ist.


Um den Straftatbestand der Vergewaltigung zu erfüllen, ist es irrelevant ob es mit irgendwelchen Körperteilen oder Gegenständen erfolgt. Siehe dazu auch Artikel 36 der Istanbul-Konvention.

Apropos Istanbul-Konvention: Obwohl schon 2011 von Deutschland unterzeichnet, hat es, trotz entsprechender Kritik von Seiten Opferverbände und Opposition bis 2017 gedauert, bis es ins nationale Recht umgesetzt und ratifiziert wurde. Das aber auch nicht vollständig: Deutscher Bundestag - Gruenes Licht fuer Istanbul-Konvention 


> [...]
> Linke und Grüne forderten die Bundesregierung auf, ihren Vorbehalt gegen  Artikel 59 der Istanbul-Konvention zurückzuziehen, um geflüchteten oder  migrierten Frauen, die von häuslicher Gewalt betroffen sind oder als  Zeuginnen in Strafverfahren aussagen, ein sofortiges eigenständiges  Aufenthaltsrecht zu ermöglichen. Die beiden Oppositionsfraktionen  bemängelten zudem die nicht ausreichende Finanzierung von Frauenhäusern  in Deutschland. [...]


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2018)

Monitor vom 06.09.2018 - Sendungen - Monitor - Das Erste

In Österreich sieht man jetzt den Sozialstaatsabbau durch die FPÖ, den wir wohl mit der AFD bekommen würden.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Monitor vom 06.09.2018 - Sendungen - Monitor - Das Erste
> 
> In Österreich sieht man jetzt den Sozialstaatsabbau durch die FPÖ, den wir wohl mit der AFD bekommen würden.


direktlink  Schwarz-Blau regiert: Wohin steuert OEsterreich? - Monitor - Das Erste

Hauptsache keine Flüchtlinge   *hust*

Da sieht man was passiert , wenn man nur Flüchtlinge im Kopf hat.


----------



## DKK007 (6. September 2018)

Gab auch erst wieder ein Interview mit der AFD, wo auf die Frage "Wie passt denn der Wirtschaftliberale mit dem rechtsextremen Flügel der AFD zusammen?" die Antwort kam, "Die einen kümmern sich um die reichen Deutschen, die anderen ums deutsche Reich."


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den Araber Clans  welche ganze Stadtteile in Großstädten kontrollieren? Da hat die Integration ja völlig versagt.  Die arbeiten mit Mafia-Strukturen und scheissen auf den deutschen Staat.
Die schüchtern sogar Polizei, Anwälte und Richter ein. Ich habe letztens Markus Lanz gesehen da war der Journalist Olaf Sundermeyer zu Gast. Der hatte eine Doku über die Araber Clans gedreht und es wurden Ausschnitte davon gezeigt.
Dort hat z.B. ein junger arabischer Mann ganz klipp und klar gesagt "Das ist euer Land. Eure Gesetze".  Diese Araber Clans "beschäftigen"auch Flüchtlinge als Dealer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64cU2ZE06UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hier die ganze Markus Lanz Sendung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3lYXsIpi-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 45:30 min ist das mit dem jungen Mann der mal kurz erklärt was er vom deutschen Rechtssystem hält.
Wenn ich sowas sehe komme ich nur zu dem Schluss das unser (Rechts)staat vor solchen Machenschaften kapituliert und versagt.


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Verfassungsschutzpraesident: „Keine Informationen ueber Hetzjagden auf Auslaender in Chemnitz“ - WELT
Überrascht mich nicht.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2018)

Maaßen gibt mal wieder den Baghdad Bob.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Gab auch erst wieder ein Interview mit der AFD, wo auf die Frage "Wie passt denn der Wirtschaftliberale mit dem rechtsextremen Flügel der AFD zusammen?" die Antwort kam, "Die einen kümmern sich um die reichen Deutschen, die anderen ums deutsche Reich."



YouTube

offtopic 

YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Das schönste an dem Bericht war, kein Platz mehr für "ausländische" Tiere in österreichischen Tierheimen, hauptsächlich bezogen auf Hunde, und dazu noch das Interview mit dem FPÖ Heini, jetzt macht man schon mit "ausländischen" Tieren Politik, die bekommen demnächst wahrscheinlich auch eine Staatsbürgerschaft.


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutzpraesident: „Keine Informationen ueber Hetzjagden auf Auslaender in Chemnitz“ - WELT
> Überrascht mich nicht.



Der sollte halt mal zum Augenarzt gehen, so rechts wie der auf dem blinden Auge ist. 

Da wurden auch schon entsprechende Rücktrittsforderungen gestellt. 

Das ist auch das Problem, bei der Überwachung durch den Verfassungsschutz, das der die Nazis eher unterstützt, als im Zaum hält, wie man beim NSU gesehen hat. Insbesondere mit den ganzen Vertuschungen kann man eigentlich nur den ganzen Verein dicht machen. 

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...n-in-amris-umfeld-verheimlichen/22975844.html
Verfassungsschutz will NSU-Bericht fuer 120 Jahre wegschliessen | Telepolis
Skandal ohne oeffentlichen Aufschrei: Verfassungsschutz hat im NSU-Komplex vorsaetzlich Akten vernichtet | Verfassungsblog


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Die verschiedenen Videos von der Demo sind doch eindeutig, kann doch jeder im Internet anschauen und natürlich sieht man dort wie "Ausländern" hinterhergerannt wird.
Auch kann man wunderbar hören wie von Demonstranten skandiert  wird: Für jeden toten Deutschen ein toter Ausländer, das sind Fakten.

Sowohl Seehofer als auch Maaßen haben sich dieser Woche deutlich ins Aus gestellt, und Sachens Ministerpräsident folgt nicht weit entfernt mit seiner Rede vor dem sächischen Landtag.

Wenn die CDU so weiter macht und Merkel nicht durchgreift, wird man große Wähleranzahlen an die Grünen oder SPD verlieren, das was diese drei Herren bieten geht gar nicht. Blanken Rassismus und Hass zu verteidigen oder dafür Verständnis aufzubringen, diskreditiert diese Heeren bis auf die Unterhosen.
Seehofer heizt das ganze noch an, mit seinem Spruch:  Die Mutter aller Probleme, ist die Migration! Das ist der Auslöser, aber nach allen Zahlen und Fakten nicht das Problem! So Jemand kann nicht deutscher Innenminister bleiben und den politischen Verfall Seehofers, erleben wir jetzt seit Jahren! Maut, Mütterente, Rücktrittsdrohungen etc etc.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2018)

Angesichts von Leuten wie den Bundesheimathorst frage ich mich langsam, ob man nicht ein Höchstalter für politische Ämter auf Bundesebene einführen sollte.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts von Leuten wie den Bundesheimathorst frage ich mich langsam, ob man nicht ein Höchstalter für politische Ämter auf Bundesebene einführen sollte.



Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn endlich mal Ämter nach Kompetenz verteilt werden.
Wenn ich daran denken, dass sie den Öttinger in der EU Kommission abgestellt haben, der sich da um die Energiewende kümmern sollte, die sank und klanglos gescheitert ist und jetzt das Resort Haushalt und Personal hat, wovon er ja so gar keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts von Leuten wie den Bundesheimathorst frage ich mich langsam, ob man nicht ein Höchstalter für politische Ämter auf Bundesebene einführen sollte.



Ich wäre ja für einen Politikerführerschein und ab 55 muss man alle 5 Jahre zur Überprüfung ob man noch tauglich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (7. September 2018)

Ach bei Kriminalität immer auf die Polizeistatistiken verweisen, aber jetzt so gegen den Verfassungsschutz schießen?
Tzz

Btw
Seehofers Aussage ist viel zu Pauschal.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Der Verfassungsschutz ist nicht die Polizei und alles über einen Kamm scheren kann man auch nicht.

Der Verfassungsschutz bekleckert sich seit Jahren eher Jahrzehnten nicht mit Ruhm, wenn es um Rechtradikale geht, der NSU war da eher der traurige Höhepunkt, im Fall Amri hat man auch bewußt gelogen, Fakten unterschlagen und zurückgehalten, was soll man davon halten?
Wenn ich sehe wieviele Polizisten bei der AfD aktiv sind, befällt mich das kalte Gruseln, auch wenn ich das nicht pauschalieren will, aber für mich steht fest, wer sich in der AfD engagiert, mit den ganzen Aussagen und Ereignissen der letzten Jahre und den neusten Aussagen von Gauland, kann nicht loyal zu diesem Staat und dem GG sein, das schliesst sich mittlerweile aus!
AfD-Phantasien von Alexander Gauland: Man nannte es Saeuberung

Wenn man sich Quellen von 1928-1932 durchließt, bekommt man das kalte Krausen, die Analogien sind absolut gleich, es sind auch die gleichen Milieus und Berufsgruppen, die wieder anfällig sind und den Braunen Mob relativieren und Verständnis zeigen.
Tausche einfach Jude durch Migrant und schon ist vieles völlig gleich.
Hinteher will es dann  wieder keiner gewesen sein und alle waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld!

Wenn Maaßen Videos bezweifelt deren Authenzität selbst die FAZ nicht in Frage stellt, sondern eher das Gegenteil, muss man sich schon Fragen was das soll!
Chemnitz: Was wir ueber das strittige Video wissen


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn endlich mal Ämter nach Kompetenz verteilt werden.
> Wenn ich daran denken, dass sie den Öttinger in der EU Kommission abgestellt haben, der sich da um die Energiewende kümmern sollte, die sank und klanglos gescheitert ist und jetzt das Resort Haushalt und Personal hat, wovon er ja so gar keine Ahnung hat.



Als Spitzenpolitiker muss man doch heutzutage keine Ahnung von der Materie haben,

Hauptsache man ist halbwegs telegen,

und ist ständig in den Medien 

Unsere Verteidigungsursel ist doch das beste Bespiel dafür.


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2018)

Uff, da ist man mal ein wenig anderweitig beschäftigt und schon quillt dieser Thread wieder über mit Schwachsinn vom Feinsten. Argumentationen an PK-Statistiken (die muss man eben auch lesen können, gell? Und nicht nur das, auch wissen, wie man in ihr erhobene Werte mit früheren vergleichen kann [Spoiler für die ganz Neugierigen: gar nicht]), alles Rechte (und die dann natürlich automatisch Vollnazis), fehlen darf natürlich auch nicht die Mär von den Abgehängten, die die AfD wählen und sich damit ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, kurz: eigentlich ist ja alles sowieso in Ordnung, wären nur diese Rechten nicht.

Ist aber irgendwie Standpunktsache.
Related:


> Achtung vor diesen Antifaschisten!
> 
> wer in der DDR gegen Erich Honecker aufbegehrte, begehrte gegen den Antifaschismus auf. Er war ein Faschist. Wer am Fünfjahresplan zweifelte, war Faschist, wer ihn bejubelte, war Antifaschist. Wer vom Eiffelturm träumte, der war Faschist, und wer am antifaschistischen Schutzwall Republikflüchtlingen in den Rücken schoss, war Antifaschist. So funktionierte die Logik der Diktatur.
> 
> Wenn heute irgendwo Antifaschisten auftauchen, so ist man gut beraten, in Deckung zu gehen.


Die paar Cent für den ganzen Text sollte sich so mancher hier doch mal gönnen. Ein wenig Erdung schadet nicht.

Die "Fans der Komplexität" sind immer relativ schnell dabei, die Hypothesen als Wahrheiten anzunehmen, die ihnen ein angenehmes und "richtiges" Gefühl vermitteln.

Dabei wäre es schon ausreichend, wenn sie ganz am Anfang anfangen, sich nur mal über die Argumentationstrategie informieren würden.
Denn mit "Komplexität" argumentiert man nicht. Natürlich ist man damit bei einem tumben Publikum wirksam, aber eigentlich ist dies nur eine Methode, um eine Debatte so lang wie möglich zu ziehen und so Zeit zu erkaufen.
Erfunden hat es? Die Zuckerindustrie. Diese wehrte sich Jahrzehnte gegen Klagen überfetteter Konsumenten (übrigens überaus erfolgreich), sowie Studien und Gutachter, die die Gefahr von Zucker belegten, mit einem Verweis auf die hohe Komplexität der chemischen Ablläufe in Organismen, die eine Reduzierung auf einfache Sachverhalte nicht zuließen würden. 

Es war lange Zeit das Ding (besonders in den US-Debattierclubs): wann immer man an die Wand geredet wurde, die "Komplexitätskarte" ziehen.
Natürlich gilt bis heute Ockhams Rasiermesser:


> 1. Von mehreren möglichen Erklärungen für ein und denselben Sachverhalt ist die einfachste Theorie allen anderen vorzuziehen.
> 2. Eine Theorie ist einfach, wenn sie möglichst wenige Variablen und Hypothesen enthält und wenn diese in klaren logischen Beziehungen zueinander stehen, aus denen der zu erklärende Sachverhalt logisch folgt.


nur ist das eben furchtbar unpraktisch, wenn man etwas durchsetzen möchte, das man nicht hinreichend logisch begründen kann.

Aber das nur am Rande. Dazu sollte schon 1000mal alles gesagt worden sein. Aber dem ist wohl immer noch nicht so (oder es will einfach nicht realisiert werden).
So einige schaffen es scheinbar noch immer nicht (entgegen des selbst gepflegten und wahrgenommenen Selbstbildes), Presse und Medien reflektiert zu konsumieren. Und hier ist "konsumieren" tatsächlich das treffende Verb. Denn den roten Faden hat man sich selbst zu suchen. Wer das nicht schafft, wird zwangsweise fressen, was seinem Geschmack entspricht und nicht weiterkommen.

Zur aktuellen Lage:




> "Wir haben Videoaufnahmen darüber, dass es Hetzjagden gab, dass es Zusammenrottungen gab, dass es Hass auf der Straße gab, und das hat mit unserem Rechtsstaat nichts zu tun." Sie fügte hinzu: "Es darf auf keinem Platz und keiner Straße zu solchen Ausschreitungen kommen."


So lautete das Statement unserer Kanzlerin zu Chemnitz. 

Dem widersprechen nun nicht nur Seehofer und der unbequeme oberster Verfassungsschützer (der gerade von allen Seiten beschossen wird, weil er den Verfassungsschutz und sich selbst nicht kurz vor der Bayern- und Hessenwahl politisch instrumentalisiert sehen möchte [dies so auch gar nicht zulassen DARF], keine unrechtmäßige Beobachtung einleiten will, die ihm dann alsbald wegen einer absehbaren Klage um die Ohren fliegen, die AfD damit völlig legitimieren würde), allen voran (und als erstes) hat die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen über ihren Sprecher (Wolfgang Klein) gegenüber dem Online-Magazin „Publico“ in einem Interview erklärt, dass nach Sichtung aller vorliegenden Daten und Vorgängen folgende Beurteilung ergeht:



> „Nach allem uns vorliegenden Material hat es in Chemnitz keine Hetzjagd gegeben.“



Darauf angesprochen, entgegnete unser Regierungssprecher (Seibert):


> Es bleibt dabei, daß es Äußerungen gab, die bedrohlich waren, nah am Aufruf zur Selbstjustiz – also, da gibt es aus meiner Sicht auch nichts kleinzureden“Er nehme aber natürlich ernst, was die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen zu dem Begriff „Hetzjagd“ gesagt habe. Er werde aber „keine semantische Debatte“ über das Wort führen.



Das hat aber in den Medien irgendwie nicht die Erwähnung gefunden, die es verdient gehabt hätte (hatten sich doch die Regierung und so ziemlich alle Medien zuvor in der oft Trump zugewiesenen Art und ohne eine Ermittlung abzuwarten der Verkündung von nunmehr derben Fake-News hingegeben).

Also trat Kretschman an die Mikrofone und dessen Worte konnte man schwerlich ignorieren, denn sie wurden im Livestream und (anders als die Pressekonferenz der Bundesregierung ohne Akkreditierungssystem) mit breitem Interesse verfolgt.

Dann erst schloss sich Seehofer an, nun auch Maaßen und etliche weitere Innenminister.

Stand der Sache ist laut Verfassungsschutz:


> „Es liegen keine Belege dafür vor, dass das im Internet kursierende Video zu diesem angeblichen Vorfall authentisch ist.“ Nach seiner vorsichtigen Bewertung „sprechen gute Gründe dafür, dass es sich um eine gezielte Falschinformation handelt, um möglicherweise die Öffentlichkeit von dem Mord in Chemnitz abzulenken“.



Wer es noch immer nicht gemerkt hat: Wir befinden uns in einem ideologischen Konflikt, in dem beinhart um die Deutungshoheit gekämpft wird. Und nicht nur das: es wird nach allen Regeln der Kunst von allen Seiten Propaganda betrieben.
Es ist schwer, da irgendwie die Mitte zu halten oder eine "einzig legitime Wahrheit" zu finden, sich nicht auf eine Seite ziehen zu lassen. Aber wenn man sich nicht mal anstrengt...

Merkel versucht sich gerade damit über Wasser zu halten, dass eine Geschichte um Verrat gestreut und konstruiert wird. Sie wäre ja falsch oder gar gar nicht informiert gewesen. Dafür hat sie aber ganz schön früh ganz schön weit den Mund geöffnet und billigend den Totalschaden für Chemnitz in kauf genommen.

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wer da nun die Wahrheit sagt, ob wir uns mitten im zweiten Putschversuch Seehofers befinden oder alles langsam den Bach runtergeht.

Eines ist aber gewiss: wirklich eindeutig ist momentan absolut gar nichts und am Ende wird nicht unbedingt der gewinnen, der die Wahrheit spricht oder das vermeintlich "Gute" repräsentiert, sondern der, der die Meinung am besten zu seinen Gunsten beeinflusst.

Wie sagte schon Schröder, unser Medienkanzler?


> „Zum Regieren brauche ich Bild, Bams und Glotze."



Nie war der Spruch passender.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Die Videos sind da, sie sind aus Chemnitz, verifiziert von der FAZ und der Zeit, ein Zeit Reporter war zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort und hat die gleichen Beobachtungen gemacht!

Alles andere sind nur Rauchgranaten aber wie man in dem Post über mir sieht, fallen halt viele auf die Märchenstunde der Rassistenvesteher und Relativierer herein!
Chemnitz: Was wir ueber das strittige Video wissen
Chemnitz: Hans-Georg Maassens Behauptung im Faktencheck - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (7. September 2018)

Naja,

Chemnitz hin oder her 

Wieso läuft denn die Sache aus dem Ruder?

In Sachsen sind die wenigsten Menschen rechtsradikal,

wenn sich der Staat aus den primärsten Aufgaben zurückzieht,
wie, öffentliche Sicherheit usw.
dann entstehen halt rechtsfreie Räume


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2018)

@Don-71
Du denkst halt keine zwei Meter weit. Es wird von Maaßen, der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen, Seehofer und Co. die Authentizität des Videos angezweifelt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass das Video nicht an diesem Tag vor Ort aufgezeichnet worden ist, sondern dass es starke Zweifel an den aggierenden Personen und dem Gesehenen gibt.

Einfachstes Szenario: durch verdeckte Beobachtung dem Verfassungsschutz bekannte, dem linksextremen Spektrum eindeutig zugeordnete Personen, die im Video rasierte Skins mimen.

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass Maaßen ohne die entsprechenden Asse in der Hinterhand zu einem solchen Zeitpunkt nur auf irgendwelche Kreuzungen und Werbeplakate im Hintergrund des Videos geachtet hat?


Lies halt mal, was in deinen Links steht.

/Edit und wo ich gerade lese, dass ein "Freier Journalist der ZEIT" die Sache bezeugen will...
Oh diese ZEIT und ihre freien Mitarbeiter. Das weckt Erinnerungen *grusel*.

Nach “Hetzjagd”-Vorwuerfen beim G20: Zeit Online trennt sich von “Stoerungsmelder”-Autor Soeren Kohlhuber › Meedia



> *Zeit Online beendet die Zusammenarbeit mit zwei seiner Autoren*, die für das Watchblog Störungsmelder tätig gewesen sind – darunter Links-Aktivist Sören Kohlhuber. Hintergrund: Der beim G20 offenbar als Journalist akkreditierte Autor hatte bei Demos andere Berichterstatter fotografiert und die Bilder bei Twitter veröffentlicht – mit dem Hinweis, es handele sich um Anhänger der Identitären Bewegung. Gewalttätige Demonstranten hatten die Betroffenen daraufhin attackiert und geschlagen. Kohlhuber wurde deshalb vorgeworfen, eine "*Hetzjagd*" iniitiiert zu haben.



Merkste was?!

/afk


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu den Araber Clans  welche ganze Stadtteile in Großstädten kontrollieren? Da hat die Integration ja völlig versagt.  Die arbeiten mit Mafia-Strukturen und scheissen auf den deutschen Staat.
> Die schüchtern sogar Polizei, Anwälte und Richter ein. Ich habe letztens Markus Lanz gesehen da war der Journalist Olaf Sundermeyer zu Gast. Der hatte eine Doku über die Araber Clans gedreht und es wurden Ausschnitte davon gezeigt.
> Dort hat z.B. ein junger arabischer Mann ganz klipp und klar gesagt "Das ist euer Land. Eure Gesetze".  Diese Araber Clans "beschäftigen"auch Flüchtlinge als Dealer.
> 
> ...



Hat hierzu jemand von euch eine Meinung? Oder passt das hier nicht hin?


----------



## RtZk (7. September 2018)

Passt nach meiner Meinung hier ganz gut hin. 
Aber was soll man dazu sagen? Nichts was nicht schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt wäre, außer man ignoriert es gerne, was ja immer noch von vielen getan wird. 
Wir haben uns das Pack ins Haus geholt und sollten uns jetzt nicht wundern, dass es Schwierigkeiten gibt.


----------



## azzih (7. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn endlich mal Ämter nach Kompetenz verteilt werden.
> Wenn ich daran denken, dass sie den Öttinger in der EU Kommission abgestellt haben, der sich da um die Energiewende kümmern sollte, die sank und klanglos gescheitert ist und jetzt das Resort Haushalt und Personal hat, wovon er ja so gar keine Ahnung hat.



Ja das ist das System in Amerika auf jeden Fall ein guten Schritt weiter. Da isses oft so, dass Ministerposten mit Experten auf dem Gebiet besetzt werden und nicht mit Berufspolitikern. Klar haben auch unsere Minister eine Riege von Experten die sie beraten, aber besser isses halt doch wenn da ein Fachmann vom Gebiet sitzt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Du denkst halt keine zwei Meter weit. Es wird von Maaßen, der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen, Seehofer und Co. die Authentizität des Videos angezweifelt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass das Video nicht an diesem Tag vor Ort aufgezeichnet worden ist, sondern dass es starke Zweifel an den aggierenden Personen und dem Gesehenen gibt.
> 
> Einfachstes Szenario: durch verdeckte Beobachtung dem Verfassungsschutz bekannte, dem linksextremen Spektrum eindeutig zugeordnete Personen, die im Video rasierte Skins mimen.
> ...



Maaßen steht der AfD nahe, er hat sie ja von sich selbst aus beraten, ohne Mandat oder Aufforderung der AfD!
Wer glaubt, da haben Linke eine Theateraufführung gemacht, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann, besser gesagt möchte Chemnitz und den Braunen Mob um jeden Preis relativieren.
Wahrscheinlich haben auch Linke skandiert: Für jden toten Deutschen, einen toten Ausländer!

Euch ist nicht zu helfen!

Komischerweise hat er nicht genug auf der Hand, um der Kanzlerin gegenüberzutreten, sondern wendet sich an die Presse, auch ohne die geringsten Beweise, einfach mal behauptet!
Genauso spricht Maaßen von Mord in Chemnitz, für einen Juristen, eine haltlose Spekulation im Moment! Und Maaßen ist Jurist und müßte es besser wissen!
Sein ganzes auftreten ist reinste Propaganda.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. September 2018)

Klar. Keine Jagd. Dieses "Aufgeben" (es ist kein Aufgeben, man entfernt sich so aber nicht zu weit von der Gruppe) nach dem kurzen Sprint kennt man von diversen Gruppen.  Jeder, der schon mal dabei war (als Opfer) weiß was passiert, wenn man stehen bleibt. Und nicht, dass die dann einfach nichts tun, oder plötzlich nur mit dir reden wollen, nein, die schlagen dich zusammen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Jetzt kommt schon der Widerspruch aus Sachsen!



> Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat auch keine Zweifel an dem Video, das Maaßen bemängelt. Oberstaatsanwalt Wolfgang Klein sagte ZEIT ONLINE: "Wir haben keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass das Video ein Fake sein könnte." Daher werde es für die Ermittlungen genutzt. Man gehe außerdem davon aus, dass Alihassan S. das im Video zu sehende Opfer des Angriffs ist. Ze.tt hatte das zuerst berichtet (hier der Bericht). Kontakt zu Verfassungsschutzchef Maaßen habe man nicht und wisse daher auch nicht, aufgrund welcher Informationen er zu seinen Schlussfolgerungen gekommen sein könnte.



Video von Chemnitz: Wurden in Chemnitz Menschen gejagt? | ZEIT ONLINE

Das entwickelt sich noch zur Posse, die Sprüche von Maaßen und Seehofer werden uns noch eine Weile beschäftigen.
Wahrscheinlich bekommt der Oberstaatsanwalt gerade einen Anruf vom Bundeshosrstie, da würde ich gerne mal Mäuschen spielen!

Schon witzig das der Herr Maaßen die Authentizität des Videos heute bewußt in Frage stellt und die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden, das postwendend ganz anders sieht, als ermittelnde Behörde!
"Wir haben keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass das Video ein Fake sein könnte." Daher werde es für die Ermittlungen genutzt. 
Da die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Dresden keine Politik macht, anders als Herr Maaßen, weiß ich schon, wem ich mehr glaube!


----------



## Taskmaster (7. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Maaßen steht der AfD nahe, er hat sie ja von sich selbst aus beraten, ohne Mandat oder Aufforderung der AfD!


Vermutlich ist diese Nachricht nicht in deine Filterblase vorgedrungen, aber Maaßen hat alleine 2012 Laut Bundesinnenministerium 196 Gespräche mit Politikern der CDU/CSU, SPD, Grünen, Linken, FDP und AfD geführt.
Und weißt du warum? Weil es sein verdammter Job ist. Wenn eine Partei neu in den Bundestag kommt, in Ausschüssen sitzt und andere wichtige Funktionen besetzt, ist es unmöglich, diese zu meiden.
Übrigens: man stelle sich vor, auch alle Parteien arbeiten abseits der Öffentlichkeit mit der AfD zusammen. Auf x Ebenen in x Ausschüssen und x Gremien.
Ich hoffe, du merkst, wie nichtig diese Kampagne eigentlich ist?! Man möchte den Herren einfach gegen jemanden ersetzen, der das Recht weniger genau nimmt und sich auch zu politischen Aktionen (gänzlich gegen das Amt) hinreißen lässt.
Als die Nummer im Sand verlief, versuchten sie ihn über eine Aktennotiz zum Fall Amri zu Fall zu bringen.
War aber noch viel haltloser, verschwand binnen kürzester Zeit. Man sägt schon fleißig an seinem Stuhl. Finde ich eigentlich ziemlich erschreckend, denn subtil ist das alles nicht. Aber gut, die Wahlen in Hessen und Bayern sind auch sehr nahe. Da muss man ein wenig Gas geben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, da haben Linke eine Theateraufführung gemacht, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann, besser gesagt möchte Chemnitz und den Braunen Mob um jeden Preis relativieren.


Wer glaubt, dass linksradikale Gruppierungen vor Inszenierungen zurückschrecken, hat sich mit der Szene noch nie beschäftigt.
Um "die Macht der Bilder" wissen ganz besonders diese mehr als nur gut Bescheid. 
Es gab einfach keinen "braunen Mob" (ein paar Deppen, die den Arm heben, sind eben ein paar Deppen, aber eben kein Mob). Aber aus linker Perpektive wäre es halt schon irgendwie schön, wenn es doch einen gegeben hätte, nech? So ("Oh Wunder!") wurde die Nachricht geliefert und keiner hat gezögert.
Und dieser Gedankengang ist halt einfach ekelerregend (nicht, dass es bei Rechten weniger eklig wäre, wenn sie irgendwelchen Fake-News aufsitzen oder Rechtsextreme welche konstruieren, sich bspw. über Opfer echauffieren, die es so nie nicht gegeben hatte und gleich den nächstbesten Syrer irgendwo baumeln sehen wollen. Das alles zeigt unterm Strich ganz wunderbar, dass jedes Mass verloren gegangen ist und das Land völlig zerrieben wird.).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben auch Linke skandiert: Für jden toten Deutschen, einen toten Ausländer!


Nein, die skandieren "Deutschland verrecke, Du Stück *******!" oder "Wir sind die Mauer, das Volk muss weg!" oder "Soldaten sind Mörder – mit und ohne Uniform!" oder "No nation, no border – fight law and order!" oder "Bomber Harris, do it again" oder, oder, oder... die völlig derben Dinger kann sich jeder ergoogeln. Die Kinnlade hinterher aber wieder zuklappen.

Linksextreme sind ganz tolle und bewundernswerte Menschen. Deswegen ist es auch recht üblich, dass Mitglieder der rechts- und linksextremen Szene hin und her springen.
Das Einzige, was die Interessiert, ist Gewalt. 
Solche Deppen (von beiden Seiten) waren auch in Chemnitz, keine Frage. Aber sie haben eben nichts Nennenswertes abgezogen. Schon gar keine "Progrome" und in der Mehrzahl waren sie auch keineswegs.
Gerade das macht den Linken ja so eine Angst: zum ersten Mal sind in nennenswerter Zahl Bürger aus der Mitte auf die Straße gegangen, weil es ihnen einfach völlig reicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Euch ist nicht zu helfen!


Wer ist "Euch"? Also wenn du mich im Plural ansprichst, reicht auch "Euer Majestät". Ich bin nicht mal in der Nähe von Chemnitz, Mitglied irgendeiner Partei oder sonstwie eingebunden in das alles. Ich schlage nur meine Zeitungen morgens auf, überfliege dann noch eben einen Mix aus Onlinemedien und schaue mir so beide Seiten an, in der Hoffnung, damit irgendwie die Mitte zu finden, die sich keinem ideologischen Wahn unterwirft, tatsächlich realistische Lösungen wünscht und hier noch länger als 10 Jahre leben möchte.

Also wer ist "Euch"? Die Bürger? Die Hinterbliebenen der Opfer in Chemnitz, die ertragen mussten, wie in Wurfweite des Tatorts dick Party gefeiert wurde? Die AfD? Die paar Glatzen? Alle die dir nicht passen? Menschen, die den Kopf nicht nur als Hutständer benutzen?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat er nicht genug auf der Hand, um der Kanzlerin gegenüberzutreten, sondern wendet sich an die Presse, auch ohne die geringsten Beweise, einfach mal behauptet!
> Genauso spricht Maaßen von Mord in Chemnitz, für einen Juristen, eine haltlose Spekulation im Moment! Und Maaßen ist Jurist und müßte es besser wissen!
> Sein ganzes auftreten ist reinste Propaganda.


Warum sollte er der Kanzlerin, die nicht mal bis zum Ende der Ermittlungen abwarten konnte (und das kann sie normalerweise durchaus: bei Anschlägen vergehen gerne mal ganze Wochen, gar ein ganzes Jahr für eine schnöde Schweigeminute, aber das alles macht sie nicht gerne, wenn es keine positiven Bilder erzeugt und sie mit irgendwas Negativen in Verbindung bringt)

Merkel ist vorgeprescht und hat in die Kameras erzählt, ohne die Behörden abzufragen.
Und überhaupt: Maaßen ist ihr doch überhaupt nicht Rechenschaftspflichtig? Maaßen hat genau einen einzigen Vorgesetzten: den Innenminister.
Wenn die Kanzlerin es vorzieht, sich per Presse über den Fall zu unterhalten, wird er sich gedacht haben: "Ja, dann machen wir es eben so, gell?"


/Freitagabend


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2018)

Ich finde das Ganze irgendwie unübersichtlich. Was da jetzt genau abgelaufen ist und was nicht. 
Fakt ist das ein Mensch gewaltsam zu Tode gekommen ist. Das ist schlimm genug. 
Und wenn das, von welcher Seite auch immer, instrumentalisiert wird, macht es das noch schlimmer.


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gab einfach keinen "braunen Mob" (ein paar Deppen, die den Arm heben, sind eben ein paar Deppen, aber eben kein Mob).



Bei 6000 Nazis kann man schon von einem Mob reden.


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass linksradikale Gruppierungen vor Inszenierungen zurückschrecken, hat sich mit der Szene noch nie beschäftigt.


Und du bist natürlich der ganz große Kenner? Bei deinen Beiträgen könnte man meinen, die Welt sei irgendwo zwischen den 50er und 80er Jahren stehengeblieben und allen Ecken und Enden lauert die kommunistische Weltverschwörung.
Passend dazu mal wieder: YouTube


----------



## Tengri86 (7. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und du bist natürlich der ganz große Kenner? Bei deinen Beiträgen könnte man meinen, die Welt sei irgendwo zwischen den 50er und 80er Jahren stehengeblieben und allen Ecken und Enden lauert die kommunistische Weltverschwörung.
> Passend dazu mal wieder: YouTube



Du Linker Öko soziterrorist ! *Hust*


----------



## Don-71 (7. September 2018)

Wieso ich bin doch als noch CDU Wähler, aber entschiedener AfD Gegner/Feind auch mittlerweile linksgrün versifft!


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Du Linker Öko soziterrorist ! *Hust*


Hast du nicht letztens übern Altenheim die Rote Fahne gehisst und die Geriatrisch Sozialistische Republik ausgerufen? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieso ich bin doch als noch CDU Wähler, aber  entschiedener AfD Gegner/Feind auch mittlerweile linksgrün  versifft!


"Kommunistenbengel!"


----------



## DKK007 (7. September 2018)

Generalstaatsanwaltschaft haelt Chemnitzer Video fuer echt | WEB.DE

Herr Maaßen sollte vielleicht mal seine Quelle checken. Nicht das es noch ein alter NPD VMann war.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dazu kam es Ende August auch noch zu einem Angriff von Neonazis auf ein jüdisches Restaurant in Chemnitz.

Zeitung: Attacke auf juedisches Restaurant in Chemnitz | WEB.DE

---

Warum werden denn die Bilder jetzt eigentlich immer so groß dargestellt?


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieso ich bin doch als noch CDU Wähler, aber entschiedener AfD Gegner/Feind auch mittlerweile linksgrün versifft!



Tja es gibt halt keine bessere Partei in Deutschland als die CDU (die nicht nur regional bekannt ist) und das ist eigentlich unfassbar traurig, bei Leuten wie Merkel, die Misere etc


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2018)

Ach jetzt kommt wieder das typische Merkel Bashing, aber der Bimbes Kohl mit seiner Pateigelder Korruption war ja völlig ok, war ja gegen die Sozen, da kann man sich mal eben mit seinem Ehrenwort über den Rechtsstaat stellen!
Wenn ich solche Sprüche höre wird mir schlecht,
Die CDU hatte in den letzten 20 Jahren zwei herausragende Figurn, Schäuble und Merkel, die Sozen hatten den letzten mit Helmut Schmidt und davor Brandt, die Grünen mit Joschka Fischer, die FDP Genscher und dann wird es auch schon sehr sehr dünn so insgesamt!

Ich finde dieses Merkel Bashing seit 2015 echt lustig, einer der wenigen Kanzler die wir hatten, die über jeden Korruptionsverdacht erhaben ist, aber den Grasprom Gerd wird es nachgesehen, der arbeitet schließlich für Putin.


----------



## Two-Face (8. September 2018)

Die CDU ist eine reine Wirtschaftspartei, die sich von den Rüstungs- und Autokonzernen hofieren und die letzten 13 Jahre praktisch für Stillstand im Sozialsystem gesorgt hat. Anstatt die Fehler von Schröder in dem Bereich auszubügeln, hat man sich ins gemachte Nest gesetzt und die wirtschaftlichen Lorbeeren dafür kassiert.

Wenn ich dann so Typen wie Kauder, Altmaier, Spahn, Von der Leyen oder eben Schäuble, welcher Kohls "Bimbes" überhaupt erst in die Schweiz geschafft hat, sehe...
Dazu kommen ja noch die ganzen Lügner und Betrüger die man aus der Schussbahn genommen hat, wie Roland Koch, Stefan Mappus oder Ronald Pofalla.

Merkel ist eine Aussitzkanzlerin, wie Kohl schon Aussitzkanzler war, ein Problem haben die noch nie gelöst. Schröder brachte immerhin Reformen, führte aber damit das Lohndumping ein und lud den Hedgefonds zum Auslutschen der deutschen Banken ein.
Fischer, arbeitet der jetzt nicht auch für einen Ölkonzern? Immerhin als einstiger Grünen (!)-Politiker?

Schäubles Finanzpolitik hat im großen und ganzen auch nur den Deutschen genützt, die Griechen oder Italiener darfst du da nicht fragen.
Und um Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik zu kritisieren, muss man beileibe kein AfD-Wähler sein, da gibt es ganz rationalere Standpunkte, die rein gar nichts mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit oder Rassismus zu tun haben.^^


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Merkel Bashing seit 2015 echt lustig, einer der wenigen Kanzler die wir hatten, die über jeden Korruptionsverdacht erhaben ist, aber den Grasprom Gerd wird es nachgesehen, der arbeitet schließlich für Putin.


Merkel hat bei mir schon mit Fukushima verkackt, mit dem Atomausstieg. Dafür brauchte es keine Flüchtlingskrise. Vorallem werfe ich ihr auch in dem Fall das selbe vor wie immer: Unvorbereitet und ein Fähnchen im Wind zu sein 

Ja sie ist über jeden Vorwurf der Korruption erhaben, aber ich glaube auch, dass das damit zusammenhängt, dass ihr eine weiße Weste wichtiger ist als Geld, Beliebtheit und das vertreten einer Meinung. 

Man braucht keine VTs, sie ist keine Verräterin, aber sie hat schlicht einen Charakterfehler der uns schon wieder in Schwierigkeiten gebracht hat. 
Dass sie besser ist als viele andere Regierungschefs sollte keine Ausrede sein, wir sollten die/den beste haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Merkel hat bei mir schon mit Fukushima verkackt, mit dem Atomausstieg. Dafür brauchte es keine Flüchtlingskrise. Vorallem werfe ich ihr auch in dem Fall das selbe vor wie immer: Unvorbereitet und ein Fähnchen im Wind zu sein.



Oder der Klimaschutz und die Klimaziele, wo sie sich auch massiv selbstinziniert hat und es krachend gegen die Wand fuhr.
Es stimmt schon, es braucht keine Flüchtlinge um Punkte zu finden weswegen man Merkel scharf kritisieren kann.

Aber mal was am Rande:



> Die SPD ackert und rackert in der großen Koalition – doch auch ein  halbes Jahr nach deren Start geht es für die Partei einfach nicht  bergauf. Im Gegenteil: In jüngsten Umfragen werden die Sozialdemokraten  von AfD und Grünen überholt. Der Druck auf Parteichefin Nahles wächst.
> 
> Das Siechtum der SPD: Die Sozialdemokraten finden nicht zu sich selbst | WEB.DE



Und die SPD versteht weiterhin nicht warum sie im Stuka-Sturzflug Richtung Boden unterwegs sind.
Auf die Idee das es wegen ihrer mehr als mangelhaften Arbeits- und Sozialpolitik ist kommen sie bis heute nicht.

Die SPD war mal die Partei des kleinen Arbeiters, unter Schröder wurde sie zur Partei der Ausbeutung des Arbeiters und danach zur Partei die fast alle relevanten wirtschaftlichen Vorstellungen der CDU/CSU mitgetragen hat und kaum nennenswerte eigene Akzenzte in der Sozial- und Arbeitspolitk gesetzt hat.
Dabei haben wir Millionen Menschen in Deutschland die in prikären Arbeitsverhältnissen und sozialen Schieflagen stecken (zu niedriger Mindestlohn, massive Ausnutzung der Leiharbeit, fehlender bezahlbarer Wohnraum, usw.) wo die SPD sich konstruktiv einsetzen könnte, stattdessen ist das "Beste" womit man bei der SPD hausieren geht sich für die Homoehe eingesetzt zu haben, während sie es beim bezahlbaren Wohnraum z.B. seit Jahren (Mietpreisbremse) massiv vergeigen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, es ist nicht so das die Homoehe nicht auch ein relevantes Thema war, aber eben keines womit man nachhaltige Politik machen kann, mit der man eine immer ungerechter werdende gesellschaftliche Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung beeinflusst und das als großer Parteilischer Aufhänger reicht, mit dem man ausreichend Wähler für sich gewinnt.
Ich bin inzwischen wirklich der Ansicht der SPD würde es vieleicht mal gut tun wie die FDP unter 5% zu rutschen, um mal eine längere Auszeit zum nachdenken zu haben...


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> .
> Auf die Idee das es wegen ihrer mehr als mangelhaften Arbeits- und Sozialpolitik ist kommen sie bis heute nicht.


Siehe auch Bundespräsident Steinmeier. Auf der einen Seite zu Recht die Spaltung der Gesellschaft, etc. beklagen und kritisieren, auf der anderen Seite hält er bis heute in Treue fest an der Agenda 2010, wo er einer der Chefarchitekten gewesen ist. Dabei ist letztere zu einem nicht geringen Teil mitverantwortlich an der Spaltung der Gesellschaft und dem immer offener zu Tage tretenen Extremismus. Siehe dazu auch die Studien über den Extremismus der Mitte und marktkonformen Extremismus, welches im Zuge der Agenda 2010 einen spürbaren Aufschwung erlebte.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Jetzt wählen die Leute halt die Schweine statt den Schweinepriestern


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt wählen die Leute halt die Schweine statt den Schweinepriestern


Das wiederum ist eine Beleidigung der Schweine.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist eine Beleidigung der Schweine.



Nicht wenn man die Schweine aus "Die Farm der Tiere" vor Augen hat.


----------



## Amon (8. September 2018)

Meinst du echt dass viele hier den kennen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man die Schweine aus "Die Farm der Tiere" vor Augen hat.


Man hat es noch immer mit dem Ortsgruppenführer der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend zu tun. Also komm nicht mit sowas. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die SPD war mal die Partei des kleinen Arbeiters, unter Schröder wurde  sie zur Partei der Ausbeutung des Arbeiters und danach zur Partei die  fast alle relevanten wirtschaftlichen Vorstellungen der CDU/CSU  mitgetragen hat und kaum nennenswerte eigene Akzenzte in der Sozial- und  Arbeitspolitk gesetzt hat.


Das schlägt sich auch in der Mitgliederstruktur wieder. Früher waren  dort, auch in höheren Positionen, recht viele Gewerkschafter zu finden.  Seit der Agenda 2010 hat sich das Bild gewandelt und die sind jetzt gerne und oft bei  der Linkspartei.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Meinst du echt dass viele hier den kennen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Also das sollte man doch eigentlich hoffen, immerhin ist "Die Farm der Tiere" ein zeitloser gesellschaftskritischer Klassiker unter den Filmen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Pulli ich bin zwar im Vorstand, aber für mehr bin ich viel zu wenig auf Parteilinie


----------



## Poulton (8. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Pulli ich bin zwar im Vorstand, aber für mehr bin ich viel zu wenig auf Parteilinie


Dann wechsel doch die Partei bzw. geh in die Gewerkschaft?

Abgesehen davon: Zum Ortsgruppenleiter braucht man nicht viel außer eine robuste Leber. Und die solltest du als Bundi und Mitglied der FF haben.


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Ich sprach doch schon davon, dass es da leider wirklich keine Alternative für mich gibt.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also das sollte man doch eigentlich hoffen, immerhin ist "Die Farm der Tiere" ein zeitloser gesellschaftskritischer Klassiker unter den Filmen.



Eher sollte man das Buch gelesen haben (was zu meiner Schulzeit im Grundkurs Englisch obligat war). Aber heute ist man wohl tatsächlich schon froh, wenn zumindest die Zeichentrickverfilmung irgendwann mal im Hintergrund lief.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Eher sollte man das Buch gelesen haben (was zu meiner Schulzeit im Grundkurs Englisch obligat war). Aber heute ist man wohl tatsächlich schon froh, wenn zumindest die Zeichentrickverfilmung irgendwann mal im Hintergrund lief.



Das zum Beispiel denke ich durchaus haben wohl ehr die wenigsten, auch hier, gelesen, weshalb ich mich lieber gleich direkt auf die Verfilmung bezog, die ehr gesehen wird / bekannter ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2018)

War ja an und für sich keine Kritik an dir. 
Wie sagt man so schön: "Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden.".

Es ist einfach ein wenig deprimierend, wenn von "Filmklassikern" geredet wird, statt von der eigentlichen Weltliteratur.

In der Nerdwelt wohl vergleichbar mit "Der Herr der Ringe - holt Euch das Buch zum Film!".
"Buch zum Film"... alles klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> War ja an und für sich keine Kritik an dir.
> Wie sagt man so schön: "Ich bin mit der Gesamtsituation unzufrieden.".
> 
> Es ist einfach ein wenig deprimierend, wenn von "Filmklassikern" geredet wird, statt von der eigentlichen Weltliteratur.
> ...



Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. 
Aber ist nunmal heutzutage so, kannst doch sogar beim Witcher beobachten. Da heißt es doch auch oft: "Cooles Spiel, glaube es gibt sogar ein Buch zum Spiel." 
Allgemein ist halt das lesen von Büchern (mit mehr als 160 Zeichen) relativ unbeliebt geworden, schlicht weil es anstrengender / aufwendiger ist als sich von Film / Fernsehn berieseln zu lassen, wo man auch nicht extra die eigene Fantasie bemühen muss um sich das was man liest auch bildlich vor Augen zu sehen.
Als Nebeneffekt davon kann man auch beobachten das die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne abnimmt, wenn es um längere Texte geht (was das verstehen des Inhalts angeht).

Der Mensch ist halt grundsätzlich von Natur aus unendlich bequem und sucht für alles etwas das sein Leben noch bequemer / einfacher macht, das ist zum einen der Motor / Antrieb unseres Fortschritts, aber zum anderen wird es evt auch nochmal unser Untergang sein, da wir uns dadurch immer abhängiger von Technologie machen, die uns das Leben erleichtert und wir ohne sie immer unselbstständiger werden. Gerade bei längeren Stromausfällen kann man das, denke ich, immer wieder gut beobachten.


----------



## Don-71 (8. September 2018)

> Der Mensch ist halt grundsätzlich von Natur aus unendlich bequem und sucht für alles etwas das sein Leben noch bequemer / einfacher macht, das ist zum einen der Motor / Antrieb unseres Fortschritts, aber zum anderen wird es evt auch nochmal unser Untergang sein, da wir uns dadurch immer abhängiger von Technologie machen, die uns das Leben erleichtert und wir ohne sie immer unselbstständiger werden. Gerade bei längeren Stromausfällen kann man das, denke ich, immer wieder gut beobachten.



Das ist nur ein Teil der Medallie, der andere Teil ist, das die Menschen teilweise zu bequem sind für sich selber Verantwortung zu übernehmen!
Du hast ja die Agenda 2010 angeprangert, Prekäre Beschäftigung, Mindestlohn, Leiharbeit etc. etc.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass nIemand der einen Schulabschluß und eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung sein eigen nennt seit 3-4 Jahren Prekär beschäftigt sein muss, wir haben mittlerweile einen Arbeitnehmerarbeitsmarkt und keinen Arbeitgeberarbeitsmarkt mehr. Ich bestreite nicht, dass es einige Argumente für eure Thesen gibt, es ist aber nur ein Teil der Medaillie.

Annekdote, aus meiner Nachbarschaft:
Ältere Dame (68 JAhre), zeitlebens Bäckereifachverkäuferin, hatte mit 61 oder 62 Jahren eine Hüft Op mit künstlichem Gelenk, das hat mit Op, Reha und allem drum und dran ne Weile gedauert, somit war sie aus der Lohnfortzahlung draußen und hat Krankengeld bekommen, das war anscheinend der Krankenkasse zu blöd, es wurde ihr eine negative Prognose auf Wiedereingliederung bei ihrem Arbeitgeber gestellt, weil 8 Stunden stehen ging nicht mehr, allerdings hatte der Arbeitgeber noch keine Ausweichstelle angeboten bzw. gefunden, somit haben sich Arbeitsamt und Krankasse zusammengetan und der Dame den Frühverentungsbescheid geschickt. Statt Widerspruch einzulegen und im Notfall, wenn sie gekündigt worden wäre, Arbeitslosengeld I zu beziehen, hat sie das einfach hingenommen, wird schon richtig sein. Somit ist sie mit erheblichen Abzügen mit 62 in Rente geschickt worden.
Konsequenz, Madam ist sauer auf den Staat (ein bischen zu recht), sauer auf die "Ausländer", weil sie findet zu erst hat sie mal mehr Rente verdient, als dass das Geld für "die" ausgegeben wird.
Auf meine Frage, warum sie keinen Widerspruch eingelegt hat oder zumindestens mal zu einer Beratung gegangen ist, kamen eine Reihe von ausflüchten, zusammenfassend es war ihr zu anstrengend. Schuld bei sich selber sieht sie überhaupt nicht, fühlt sich aber massiv schlecht behandelt.
Freiheit gibt es nicht ohne Eigenverantwortung und man kann nun als Bürger nicht erwarten, dass der Staat dafür zuständig ist, dass nun für alle gebratene Tauben mundgerecht geschnitten und zielgerichtet herumfliegen.

Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Medallie.


----------



## Taskmaster (8. September 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst.


Das ist gut (und leider nicht mehr selbstverständlich).


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber ist nunmal heutzutage so


Was ja nicht heißt, dass man es begrüßen oder gar richtig finden muss.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allgemein ist halt das lesen von Büchern (mit mehr als 160 Zeichen) relativ unbeliebt geworden, schlicht weil es anstrengender / aufwendiger ist als sich von Film / Fernsehn berieseln zu lassen, wo man auch nicht extra die eigene Fantasie bemühen muss um sich das was man liest auch bildlich vor Augen zu sehen.


Was ich nur schwer nachvollziehen kann, denn kein Film konnte mir bisher das gleiche Erlebnis bieten, das ein durchschnittliches Buch im Kopfkino konstruiert. Zumal das Buch so gut wie immer Emotionen viel besser transportiert und um ein Vielfaches detaillierter und vielschichtiger Handlung vermittelt.
Außerdem sehe ich die Anstrengung nicht, wenn man sich auf den Balkon/in den Garten auf eine Liege haut und zwei/drei Stunden liest.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Film an sich "einfacher" zu konsumieren ist. Er ist komprimierter. Für diese Kompression muss man aber auch so einige Nachteile hinnehmen. MMn. verlernen die Menschen immer mehr, welchen Wert das Lesen für die Entwicklung der eigenen Vorstellungskraft, somit Geist und Verstand, besitzt (bzw. es wird ihnen schlicht nicht mehr vermittelt, warum eigentlich?).


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Als Nebeneffekt davon kann man auch beobachten das die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne abnimmt, wenn es um längere Texte geht (was das verstehen des Inhalts angeht).


Leider. Und das betrifft nicht nur das Lesen langer Texte. Für mich ist bspw. die Hölle gleichzusetzen mit Wiederholung. Ich hasse es, Dinge immer wieder erklären oder immer wieder ausführen zu müssen. 
Es wird aber langsam zum Standard, dass Menschen scheinbar kein Langzeitgedächtnis mehr ausbilden. Ich habe immer öfter Leute vor mir sitzen, bei denen ich Sätze benutzen muss wie "Aber das haben wir doch erst vor 2 Tagen besprochen?!"
Das regt mich unglaublich auf. Denn am Hirn wird es nicht liegen. Man will einfach nicht (und steht dazu ganz offen, schämt sich nicht mal für den eigenen Schlendrian) oder lernt es nicht mehr. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-q0Sm8Kldn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dabei werden die Menschen (siehe bspw. "der Flynn-Effekt") immer intelligenter.
Klüger werden sie (zumindest subjektiv) aber nicht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist halt grundsätzlich von Natur aus unendlich bequem und sucht für alles etwas das sein Leben noch bequemer / einfacher macht, das ist zum einen der Motor / Antrieb unseres Fortschritts, aber zum anderen wird es evt auch nochmal unser Untergang sein, da wir uns dadurch immer abhängiger von Technologie machen, die uns das Leben erleichtert und wir ohne sie immer unselbstständiger werden. Gerade bei längeren Stromausfällen kann man das, denke ich, immer wieder gut beobachten.



Den Eindruck kann man durchaus gewinnen, wenn man nur von oben auf die "Herde" blickt, aber da stimme ich mit dir dann doch nicht ganz überein. Das Streben nach dem niedrigsten Energiezustand ist zwar physikalisch das Prinzip schlechthin, aber die Menschheit treibt hoffentlich noch ein wenig mehr an.
Denn mit diesem Prinzip fliegt man nicht zum Mond, entdeckt man keine Impfstoffe oder gründet eine Familie mit Kindern.
Erleichterungen sind natürlich eine feine Sache (an dieser Stelle in eigener Sache: ich danke den Erfindern der Wasch- und Spülmaschine! Man kann sie nicht genug würdigen.), aber diese wären natürlich nie ohne Menschen möglich gewesen, die einfach nur neugierig waren und verstehen wollten, wie die Welt tickt (Newton, Boyle, Planck, Edisson, Fleming, Watson und Crick, der Kerl der das erste Rad geformt hat, ..., ihr wisst schon: die Liste ist doch recht lang) und deren Motivation war (hoffentlich) nicht ihr energetisch niedrigste Zustand.

Der Mensch kann großes vollbringen, wenn er denn seinen Verstand nutzt. Nur diesem hat er es zu verdanken, dass er nicht als Futter für Säbelzahntiger oder in diversen Eiszeiten dahingerafft wurde.
Momentan ist es zwar mal wieder besonders "hip", den Verstand so gut es irgend geht auszublenden und über Emotionen (also unsere niedrigsten Beweggründe) Entwicklungen zu forcieren, aber irgendwann wird das auch wieder enden, denn den Verstand kann man nur so lange ignorieren, wie es die Rahmenbedingungen (bspw. Geld noch ausreichend vorhanden ist, Unmut und Konflikte kontrollierbar sind) erlauben.  

Ich denke, darüber lässt sich ganz vortrefflich und lange diskutieren, aber das ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt der richtige Ort.
Vielleicht ja mal an anderer Stelle. 

 /Garten (vielleicht mit Buch)


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und dabei werden die Menschen (siehe bspw. "der Flynn-Effekt") immer intelligenter.



Da habe ich so meine Zweifel ,

eher verblöden die Menschen immer mehr,

weil Sie ohne Online zu sein,

gar nicht mehr wissen,

wie man einen Nagel in die Wand haut. 

Von Dübeln und Schrauben fange ich gar nicht erst an zu reden .


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Weißt du denn wie man jagt oder Ackerbau betreibt? Also wie man es wirklich macht?

Wohl eher nicht, man passt sich einfach seiner Umwelt an.


----------



## Adi1 (8. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, man passt sich einfach seiner Umwelt an.



Dann scheint ja die Umwelt nicht für den Menschen geeignet zu sein


----------



## Sparanus (8. September 2018)

Der Mensch hat seine Umwelt schon immer verändert weil sie nicht gepasst hat.

Das Buch was ich grade lese ist zum Beispiel auch von Harald Lesch. Die Menschheit schafft sich ab


----------



## Adi1 (9. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Buch was ich grade lese ist zum Beispiel auch von Harald Lesch. Die Menschheit schafft sich ab



Ja, sehr kompetent dieser Mann 

Sicher, sowas dämliches wie unsere Spezie,

dürfte es im Universum kein zweites Mal geben.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2018)

Vielleicht weil die anderen auch nicht besser waren und einfach schon weg sind


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was ich nur schwer nachvollziehen kann, denn kein Film konnte mir bisher das gleiche Erlebnis bieten, das ein durchschnittliches Buch im Kopfkino konstruiert. Zumal das Buch so gut wie immer Emotionen viel besser transportiert und um ein Vielfaches detaillierter und vielschichtiger Handlung vermittelt.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bücher haben bei mir bisher kaum Emotionen ausgelöst. Filme durch die Sprache der Bilder und dank der Musik umso mehr.
Ich lese auch kaum noch Bücher, wenn nur im Internet.
Aber Textverständnis sollte durchaus in den Schulen gefördert werden. Manche junge Menschen sind schon mit den einfachsten Texten überfordert.


----------



## Poulton (9. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die anderen auch nicht besser waren und einfach schon weg sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was sagte doch der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll: "Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet."

(Muss man wissen!)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was sagte doch der berühmte promovierte Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll: "*Die Erde ist ein Strafplanet.*"
> 
> (Muss man wissen!)
> 
> ...



Die Klingonen unter den Illuminaten nennen ihn auch nicht umsonst Rura Penthe des Sol Systems.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. September 2018)

Und heute wird mit Schweden das nächste Land zeigen, dass die Bürger keine Luste mehr auf importierte Gewalt haben.

Angesichts solcher Zahlen aber auch kein Wunder:

20 Prozent wollen Rechtspopulisten waehlen: Die Lehre aus Schweden



> Die letzte Statistik zur Herkunft der Täter aus dem Jahr 2005 ergab eine deutliche Überrepräsentation von Tätern mit Migrationshintergrund.





> Für großes Aufsehen sorgte deshalb kürzlich ein Bericht des Öffentlich-Rechtlichen Fernsehens über die Herkunft der verurteilten Vergewaltiger der vergangenen fünf Jahre, von denen 58 Prozent im Ausland geboren waren. Bei den überfallartigen Vergewaltigungen, bei denen sich Täter und Opfer nicht kannten, waren es sogar achtzig Prozent. 40 Prozent von ihnen waren seit weniger als einem Jahr in Schweden.



Es ist schön, dass immer mehr Länder die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben und selbst das liberale Schweden den Linksruck stoppt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2018)

Zwei Verdaechtige festgenommen: Junger Mann stirbt bei Streit

Willkommen auf der nächsten Party.

Aber nur zum reinen Gefühl, man liest so eine Schlagzeile über ein Tötungsdelikt, geht in den Artikel und zack es war ein Flüchtling aus den bekannten Ländern oder es war eine Tat innerhalb der Familie.


----------



## Rolk (9. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zwei Verdaechtige festgenommen: Junger Mann stirbt bei Streit
> 
> Willkommen auf der nächsten Party.
> 
> Aber nur zum reinen Gefühl, man liest so eine Schlagzeile über ein Tötungsdelikt, geht in den Artikel und zack es war ein Flüchtling aus den bekannten Ländern oder es war eine Tat innerhalb der Familie.



Einzelfälle. Meistens geht es ja gut aus, weil die Opfer überleben oder rechtzeitig jemand dazwischen geht.^^


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2018)

Rolk schrieb:


> Einzelfälle. Meistens geht es ja gut aus, weil die Opfer überleben oder rechtzeitig jemand dazwischen geht.^^


Wenn sich diese "Einzelfälle" aber in den Medien häufen ist die gefühlte Sicherheit der Menschen aber eine ganz andere. Und dann entsteht auch Wut. Und die AfD bekommt dadurch nur noch mehr Zuwachs.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2018)

Und die Leute wollen dann nur noch, dass die Täter abgeschoben werden, was aber nicht passiert.


----------



## Don-71 (9. September 2018)

Hauptsache ohne abzuwarten was die Ermittlungen ergeben, gleich die nächste Sau durchs Dorf getrieben!
Koethen: 22-Jaehriger starb an Herzversagen | ZEIT ONLINE.



> Der in Köthen verstorbene 22-Jährige ist nicht durch die Verletzungen infolge eines Streits ums Leben gekommen, sondern starb an einem Herzinfarkt. Dies bestätigte die Polizeidirektion Sachsen-Anhalt Ost. "Nach dem vorläufigen, mündlich übermittelten Obduktionsergebnis ist der 22-jährige Köthener einem akuten Herzversagen erlegen, das nicht im direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit den erlittenen Verletzungen steht", heißt es in einer Pressemitteilung.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das hier von einigen im Forum und draußen vom braunen Mob angezweifelt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (9. September 2018)

Wird nicht viel ausmachen in der Stimmung.
Die Körperverletzung bleibt ja trotzdem.

Mich wundert nur, dass es da keinen Zusammenhang geben soll. Herzprobleme und der Stress einer körperlichen Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Natürlich hängt das zusammen. Er ist nicht an einer direkten Schlageinwirkung gestorben. Deswegen ist es kein Mord/Todschlag.

Aber das bedeutet eben nicht, dass die Täter den Tod nicht verschuldet haben. Wenn man jemanden attackiert und dieser daraufhin einen Herzstillstand erleidet, ist das selbstverständlich den Tätern anzukreiden. Damit muss man als Täter einfach rechnen. 
Deswegen wurde der Haftbefehl gegen den mutmaßlichen Haupttäter auch auf "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge aus" ausgestellt und das bedeutet:


> (1) Verursacht der Täter durch die Körperverletzung (§§ 223 bis 226a) den Tod der verletzten Person, so ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe nicht unter drei Jahren.


Aber es wird im späteren Verfahren sicherlich mildernde Umstände geben (Nicht gewusst, dass Prügeln in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist; vorher ein halbes Bier getrunken, schwere Kindheit, das Übliche eben).


Viel wichtiger ist aber jetzt, ob und wann genau diese Woche ein Konzert steigt?
Interpreten mit entsprechendem Niveau stehen schon bereit:
Stimmen gegen Nazi-Stimmungsmache: Musi gegen rechts - taz.de

Bissl Ballermann-Feeling mit Mickie Krause oder "Hoch auf dem gelben Waaaaagen!" nach solch einer Tat... ja warum denn auch nicht?! Ist doch für ne gute Sache und vielleicht lenkt das auch die Familie des Opfers ein wenig ab.

Irrenhaus...


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Mann machst du dich lächerlich! Du hast so überhaupt keine Ahnung von Strafrecht/Jura!



> Der in Köthen verstorbene 22-Jährige ist nicht durch die Verletzungen infolge eines Streits ums Leben gekommen, sondern starb an einem Herzinfarkt. Dies bestätigte die Polizeidirektion Sachsen-Anhalt Ost. "Nach dem vorläufigen, mündlich übermittelten Obduktionsergebnis ist der 22-jährige Köthener einem akuten Herzversagen erlegen, das *nicht im direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit den erlittenen Verletzungen steht*", heißt es in einer Pressemitteilung.



Wenn es keinen kausalen Zusmmenhang zwischen Todesursache und Verletzung gibt, wie soll dann ein objeltiver Tatabestand erfüllt sein?
Erschließt sich wahrscheinlich nur dir, du Schlauberger!


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mann machst du dich lächerlich! Du hast so überhaupt keine Ahnung von Strafrecht!


Der Stress und die körperliche Anstrengung kann das aber ausgelöst haben. Wenn er sich nicht mit dem geschlagen hätte, wäre es vermutlich nicht passiert!


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Trotzdem ist dann nicht der objektive Tatbestand erfüllt, denn die Verletzung *muss* im direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit der Todesursache stehen!
Noch schwieriger wird es beim subjektiven Tatbestand, der Täter muss zumindestens es billigend in Kauf genommen haben, wie soll das bitte funktionieren, wenn das Opfer z.B. einen Herzfehler hatte, von dem der Täter absolut nichts wußte?

Erst schlau machen, dann schreiben.
Aus der sicht eines objektiven Dritten kann eben Niemand damit rechnen, das ein 22 Jähriger wegen Aufregung an Herzversagen stirbt, das ist außerhalb der Lebenserfahrung, ergo kann er das auch nicht billigend in Kauf genommen haben, wenn es ihm gar nicht bewußt war!


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Das stimmt. Einen Vorsatz wird es da nicht geben bzw. kann man dem Täter nicht ankreiden. Dann bleibt es eben eine schwere Körperverletzung. Den sollten sie trotzdem nach Hause schicken.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ist doch für ne gute Sache und vielleicht lenkt das auch die Familie des Opfers ein wenig ab.
> 
> Irrenhaus...


Das geht auch in die andere Richtung:
Witwe von Daniel H. ueber Nazi-Demos: Nach dem Tod ein Opfer der Rechten - taz.de
Sophia Loesche: Von Rechten instrumentalisiert › ze.tt


> [...]
> In einem weiteren Schritt sollen daher nun laut der Familie rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet werden. Sie wollen zweifach Anzeige erstatten: einmal gegen den Träger des Plakats, und einmal gegen Lutz Bachmann, der ein Video über seine Facebookseite teilte, in dem die Plakate zu sehen sind. Laut ihres Anwalts gäbe es dafür Erfolgsaussichten, obwohl das Foto während der Suche nach Sophia oft in Medien verwendet wurde. Das Recht auf öffentliche Verwendung ihres Fotos erlosch, als ihre Leiche gefunden und der Verdächtige verhaftet worden war.
> [...]


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das geht auch in die andere Richtung:
> Witwe von Daniel H. ueber Nazi-Demos: Nach dem Tod ein Opfer der Rechten - taz.de
> Sophia Loesche: Von Rechten instrumentalisiert › ze.tt



Heiko Maas  und die Sorgen der schweigenden Mehrheit, Kolumne Augstein - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Der mutmaßliche Messerstecher von Chemnitz hätte gar nicht mehr in Deutschland sein dürfen. Seine Abschiebung wurde versäumt. Nicht jedem Geschehen lässt sich vorbeugen. Diesem hier schon. Wer nicht in Deutschland ist, kann hier nicht in Verdacht geraten, jemanden erstochen zu haben. *Der Demonstrationspöbel in Chemnitz konnte die Tat nur instrumentalisieren, weil sie sich zur Instrumentalisierung anbietet.*



Vielleicht sollte die Politik einfach mal dafür sorgen, dass es weniger Fälle gibt, die man hinterher zur Instrumentalisierung nutzen kann.


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte die Politik einfach mal dafür sorgen, dass es weniger Fälle gibt, die man hinterher zur Instrumentalisierung nutzen kann.


Deine Vorstellung davon ist ja zu genüge bekannt:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte   dem nicht Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,   dass Schiff versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern   befindet, hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Deine Vorstellung davon ist ja zu genüge bekannt:



3 Jahre alte Beiträge, die a) aus dem Kontext gezogen worden sind und b) die ich im gleichen Thread später geändert habe und eine andere Alternative (Boote zurück nach Nordafrika eskortieren, Menschen an Land schicken und dann die leeren Boote versenken) genannt habe.

Das soll also dein Argument sein? Großes Kino.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man diejenigen, welche hier kriminell werden, nicht abschieben kann/darf, weil sie ja aus angeblich unsicheren Herkunftsländern kommen.
Ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge weiß sich zu benehmen, aber es gibt auch Kriminelle unter ihnen, welche  genau wissen das ihnen hier nicht viel passieren kann.
Deutschland läßt sich ausnutzen. Das ist nicht länger hinnehmbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

Syrer greifen Gaeste des Clubs "Frosch" in Frankfurt/Oder an

Da wurde in Frankfurt mal wieder das Zusammenleben "neu ausgehandelt."


----------



## Poulton (10. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das soll also dein Argument sein? Großes Kino.


Bist du wieder angefressen, weil man auf die Flecken auf deiner Krawatte im Dackelmuster hingewiesen hat? Eine wirkliche Distanzierung kam deinerseits davon bis heute nicht. Das einzige was geschehen ist, dass du deine Sätze möglichst hübsch verklausulierst, damit dir im Zeifel keiner was ans Zeug flicken kann.


PS: Johannes Schlueter: Inklusion fuer AfDHS-Kinder | Das Erste - extra 3


----------



## aloha84 (10. September 2018)

Boaaarhhh wie mich gerade das ganze Idioten-Gesocks ankotzt.
Zur Erklärung --> ich wohne bei Köthen und bin dadurch in diversen Facebook-Gruppen Mitglied, in denen es nur um Veranstaltungen etc.pp. geht.
Die ganzen Gruppen werden jetzt geflutet von besorgten Bürgern, welche ja auf keinen Fall in die rechte Ecke gestellt werden wollen z.B.:

Inge S:
1. Zitat: "Die Scheißlügenpresse kotzt mich nur noch an, auf dem Trauermarsch waren vielleicht 2-3 Leute die Nazikram gerufen haben, aber jetzt sollen wir auch Nazis sein..........."
2. Zitat: "Ja Helmuth, die ganzen Kanacken sollen verschwinden........"
3. Zitat: "Früher wären die einfach in der Kammer gelandet......"
4. Zitat: "Da Muss man nur mal richtig aufräumen..............."

SCHÖN Inge, Steve, Raik, Ingo und Helmuth dass ihr glaubt ihr seid keine Nazis.............aber wenn ihr keine Nazis seid, was denn dann? Sprachbehindert, also Tourette Syndrom? 
Oder einfach nur bescheuert?


.....hach und schon geht es mir wieder besser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bist du wieder angefressen, weil man auf die Flecken auf deiner Krawatte im Dackelmuster hingewiesen hat? Eine wirkliche Distanzierung kam deinerseits davon bis heute nicht. Das einzige was geschehen ist, dass du deine Sätze möglichst hübsch verklausulierst, damit dir im Zeifel keiner was ans Zeug flicken kann.



Ich habe im gleichen Thread eine Alternative genannt. Wenn jetzt schon 3 Jahre alte Beiträge als "Argument" herhalten müssen, ist wohl schlecht bestellt um richtige Gegenargumente.

Aber damit es nicht langweilig wird, hier mal News aus dem "bunten" Duisburg.

Schwangere Marcella (17) vom Vater ihres Babys mit Messer 

Ergänzung:

Fall Koethen: Einer der beiden tatverdaechtigen Afghanen sollte abgeschoben werden

Ach gucke mal. So unerwartet, so überraschend...

Mal wieder einer, der nicht hätte hier sein dürfen. Damit hätte ja nun wirklich niemand rechenn können...


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mann machst du dich lächerlich! Du hast so überhaupt keine Ahnung von Strafrecht/Jura!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher, dass du nach der 9. Klasse abgebrochen hast.
Der kausale Zusammenhang zwischen Verletzung und Tod ist nur wichtig für die Einordnung des Delikts. Stehen sie im Zusammenhang, dann ist es Totschlag (bspw an Wunde verblutet). War es zuvor noch geplant oder erfüllt andere Mordmerkmale, ist es Mord.
Ist der Herzkasper Folge der Attacke (also dem Vorgang der Körperverletzung, der Schlägerei), wäre er ohne diesen Angriff nicht ausgelöst worden, dann ist es Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge.

Denn dann ist davon auszugehen, dass der Täter keinen Vorsatz zur Tötung besaß, der Tod des Opfers einem "unglücklichen Zufall" entspricht, der aber unmittelbar mit der Tat zusammenhängt.

Dazu bspw. folgender Fall, in dem Rechtsextreme eine Gruppe Ausländer aufmischen wollten:


> Einer der Ausländer floh vor dem drohenden Angriff und trat beim Versuch, in einen Hauseingang zu gelangen, um sich dort vor den Angreifern zu verbergen, eine Glastür ein. Dabei verletzte er sich an der Beinarterie so stark, dass er innerhalb kurzer Zeit verblutete.
> 
> *Wäre das Opfer demnach nicht vor dem drohenden rassistischen Angriff der Täter geflohen, hätte dessen Tod damit vermieden werden können. So kann die versuchte Körperverletzung als ursächlich für den Tod des Opfers gelten, woraus das Gericht den Schuldspruch wegen “versuchter Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge” gerechtfertigt sah.*



Vielleicht solltest du öfter mal das Posten unterlassen, denn du hast echt keine Ahnung von nichts.

/edit

Und deswegen gab es auch die besagten Haftbefehle:


> Ein Richter erließ am Sonntagabend *Haftbefehl wegen des Verdachts der Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge*, wie die Polizei mitteilte.


Was daraus im Verfahren gemacht wird, ist aber (auch bereits gesagt) so eine Sache. Wird schon genug Ausreden geben, sie "nicht ganz so hart anzupacken".


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> SCHÖN Inge, Steve, Raik, Ingo und Helmuth dass ihr glaubt ihr seid keine Nazis.............aber wenn ihr keine Nazis seid, was denn dann? Sprachbehindert, also Tourette Syndrom?
> Oder einfach nur bescheuert?
> 
> 
> .....hach und schon geht es mir wieder besser.


Vor allem sind die so doof, dass sie immer noch nicht begriffen haben, das "Kanake" eigentlich kein Schimpfwort ist und ursprünglich übersetzt"Mensch" heisst.



			
				Taskmanger schrieb:
			
		

> Wird schon genug Ausreden geben, sie "nicht ganz so hart anzupacken".


Ja, von linken Gutmenschen die solchen Leuten gerne in ihre Pöter kriechen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass du nach der 9. Klasse abgebrochen hast.
> Der kausale Zusammenhang zwischen Verletzung und Tod ist nur wichtig für die Einordnung des Delikts. Stehen sie im Zusammenhang, dann ist es Totschlag (bspw an Wunde verblutet). War es zuvor noch geplant oder erfüllt andere Mordmerkmale, ist es Mord.
> Ist der Herzkasper Folge der Attacke (also dem Vorgang der Körperverletzung, der Schlägerei), wäre er ohne diesen Angriff nicht ausgelöst worden, dann ist es Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge.
> 
> ...



Bravo der Jura Experte, wenn du wüßtest was bei § 227 Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge der spezifische Gefahrzusammenhang ist, würdest du vielleicht weniger deine große Klappe aufreißen und anderen nicht unterstellen keine Ahnung zu haben!
Darüber hinaus würdest nicht noch Lehrfälle hier posten, die den Gefahrenzusammenhang zwischen versuchter Körperverletzung und Todesfolge erfolgreich beschreiben.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Ich habe es dir erklärt, ich habe dir einen Präzedenzfall genannt, ich habe dir die Meldung zu den Haftbefehlen verlinkt. Die Richter liegen also scheinbar falsch, das Urteil war falsch, die Haftbefehle sowieso?!
Ja, du hast keine Ahnung.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Du armer Kerl, die Haftbefehle sind erlassen worden, bevor ein mündlicher Obduktionsbericht vorlag, der nun nach Spiegel Online ausdrücklich von einer kardiologischen Vorerkrankung spricht, wir werden ja diese Woche sehen, ob die Haftbefehle weiter aufrechterhalten werden!
Bei deinem tollen Präzidensfall, begeht das Opfer eine Handlung, die im direkten Zusammenhang mit der angedrohten Körperverletzung steht und zum Tod des Opfers führt.
Wenn du hier schon die Klappe so weit aufreißt, solltest du die Unterschiede bemerken und abstrahieren können!


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Die Haftbefehle ergingen gestern Abend, der vorläufige Obduktionsbericht ist bereits seit gestern Vormittag bekannt (WELT berichtete bereits um 11:38 Uhr drüber) und selbstverständlich hatten auch Staatsanwaltschaft und Richter von ihm Kenntnis.

Und nun ist es auch gut mit dir. Ich habe wirklich besseres zu tun als Nachhilfe zu geben.


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2018)

Bleiben wir einfach bei einer schweren Körperverletzung durch Asylbewerber von denen einer abgeschoben werden sollte und bei dem schon ein Strafverfahren wegen Körperverletzung stattgefunden hat.

Fakt ist einfach, das alles ist hochexplosiv und mit jeder Tat wird es schlimmer.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Die Abschiebung war aber erst seit dem 6. September.2018 durch die Staatsanwaltschaft freigegeben, wie man den dann bis zum 8. September hätte abschieben sollen, kann wohl keiner erklären!

Koethen: Was passierte am Karlsplatz, wie reagieren Stadt und Rechtsextreme? - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Zu den beiden mutmaßlichen Gewalttätern hieß es, sie seien als unbegleitete Minderjährige nach Deutschland gekommen, mittlerweile aber volljährig, beide hätten einen Aufenthaltstitel.
> 
> Einer der beiden hätte in Kürze abgeschoben werden sollen. Das Einverständnis dazu haben die Staatsanwaltschaft erst am 6. September nach Beendigung mehrerer Ermittlungsverfahren erteilt.



Beide haben einen gültigen Aufenthaltstitel, wo hier etwas schiefgelaufen sein soll, oder der Staat versagt hat, kann ich nun absolut nicht sehen, aber wir sind anscheinend über sachliche Fakten weit hinaus und es zählt nur noch die Meinung des Mobs, und das nun ein Genozid an Deutschen durch Ausländer verübt wird!


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bleiben wir einfach bei einer schweren Körperverletzung



Brauchen wir nicht. Man denke zum Beispiel einfach an Dominik Brunner, der auch an einem Herzinfarkt starb, nachdem er vermöbelt worden war.
Seine Verletzungen waren nicht die Ursache seines Todes. Sein Herz war zuvor schon vergrößert, die Attacken hatten ihn so gestresst, dass ein Infarkt ausgelöst wurde.


> Brunner stieg zusammen mit den Schülern am S-Bahnhof Solln aus. Nach Aussage des Triebfahrzeugführers und der Schüler ist Brunner dann mit erhobenen Fäusten, „tänzelnd, in Boxhaltung“,[6] auf die beiden Angeklagten zugegangen, die den Bahnhof verlassen wollten,[7] und rief dem S-Bahn-Fahrer noch zu, „es passiere jetzt gleich etwas“.[6] Danach hat Brunner einen der Angeklagten mit der Faust ins Gesicht geschlagen.[7] Im Zuge der darauf folgenden Auseinandersetzung stürzte Brunner, die Täter schlugen und traten anschließend weiter auf den am Boden liegenden Brunner ein. Der jüngere der beiden ließ relativ schnell von Brunner ab und versuchte dann, den weiter auf Brunner eintretenden 18-Jährigen von Brunner wegzuziehen.[8] Innerhalb von einer Minute fügten sie ihm so laut Anklage 22 Schläge und Tritte zu.[9] *Laut Obduktionsbericht führte keine dieser Verletzungen unmittelbar zum Tod Brunners.*[8]
> 
> Beide Täter wurden noch am Bahnhof von der Polizei gestellt, die kurz nach dem Halt der S-Bahn eintraf. Sie versuchten zwar zu flüchten, konnten aber die Bahnhofsumzäunung nicht überwinden.[10] *Brunner starb laut Obduktionsbericht wenig später im Klinikum Großhadern an einem Herzstillstand aufgrund eines vergrößerten Herzens.[11][12] Die Gerichtsprotokolle übernahmen die Feststellung, dass er nicht an den Verletzungen des Kampfes gestorben war, sondern an einem Herzstillstand.[13] Gegen den dritten beteiligten 17-Jährigen wurde ebenfalls ein Haftbefehl erlassen.*


Die Urteile für die Angreifer:


> Der inzwischen 19 Jahre alte Haupttäter erhielt wegen Beihilfe zur versuchten räuberischen Erpressung in Tatmehrheit mit Mord eine Jugendstrafe von neun Jahren und zehn Monaten, der 18-jährige Jugendliche wegen versuchter räuberischer Erpressung *in Tatmehrheit mit Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge* eine Jugendstrafe von sieben Jahren.



Das Urteil kam vor den BGH:


> Damit folgte das Gericht weitgehend den Anträgen der Staatsanwaltschaft, die Verteidigung kündigte Revision an.[8] Die Revision wurde 2011 vom Bundesgerichtshof abgelehnt, womit die Urteile rechtskräftig geworden sind.[.



Mord wird in Koethen wohl eher nicht infrage kommen (zumindest ist bisher nichts vom Tathergang bekannt, das Richtung Mord deutet), aber Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge ist hier vollkommen richtig anzusetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Dir ist einfach nicht zu helfen, wenn du nicht fähig bist zu unterscheiden zwischen: " Laut Obduktionsbericht führte keine dieser Verletzungen unmittelbar zum Tod Brunners" oder "Nach dem vorläufigen, mündlich übermittelten Obduktionsergebnis ist der 22-jährige Köthener einem akuten Herzversagen erlegen, das nicht im direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit den erlittenen Verletzungen steht"


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Du rallst einfach nichts:

Brunner:


> Die Gerichtsprotokolle übernahmen die Feststellung, dass er nicht an den Verletzungen des Kampfes gestorben war, sondern an einem Herzstillstand.



Koethen:


> "Nach dem vorläufigen, mündlich übermittelten Obduktionsergebnis ist der 22-jährige Köthener einem akuten Herzversagen erlegen, das nicht im direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit den erlittenen Verletzungen steht"


Die Verletzungen haben natürlich keinen Infarkt ausgelöst. Wie auch? Es war die Tat, die ihn (durch den hohen Stresspegel beim Opfer) auslöste (genauso wie bei Brunner).
Aber wie gesagt: es ist nicht an mir, deine (exzessiv zelebrierten) Wissenslücken aufzufüllen. Es reicht vollkommen, dass es die Justiz richtig einordnet (was ja laut Haftbefehl geschehen ist).


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Du raffst einfach nicht was ein spezifischer Gefahrzusammenhang ist, wenn es eine bestätigte schwere kardiologische Vorerkrankung gab und der Obduktionsbericht davon spricht das es keinen  direkten kausalen Zusammenhang mit den erlittenen Verletzungen gibt!
Koethen: Neue Details zur Todesursache des Opfers - und zu den beschuldigten Afghanen | Politik

Wir werden sehen wie lange diese Haftbefehle aufrechterhalten werden!
Genauso wo kommen die Anschuldigungen für eine schwere Körperverletzung her?


> Nach dem tödlichen Streit zwischen zwei Männergruppen in Köthen schließen die Ermittler Tritte oder Schläge gegen den Kopf als Todesursache aus. Derartige Verletzungen hätten nicht festgestellt werden können, sagte Sachsen-Anhalts Justizministerin Anne-Marie Keding (CDU) in Magdeburg. Der 22 Jahre alte Mann sei an akutem Herzversagen gestorben. Eine schwere Vorerkrankung sei bestätigt.


Hört sich so gar nicht nach schwerer Körperverletzung an!
Kommt dann eher eine gefährliche Körperverletzung (wenn ein Gegenstand im Spiel war) oder einfache Körperverletzung in betracht.


----------



## Taskmaster (10. September 2018)

Sag mal schreib ich Chinesisch? Brunner hatte auch eine kardiologische Vorerkrankung... ein vergrößertes Herz!

Herrschaftszeiten. Das ist einfach nur noch doof.

/afk, ein wenig in ein Kissen beißen

Für die, die noch klare Gedanken fassen können (zusätzlich zu dem oben aus Wiki):


> Im Prozess gegen die S-Bahn-Schläger von Solln wurde nun eine überraschende Neuigkeit bekannt: Wie der Münchner Merkur und der Spiegel übereinstimmend berichten, *litt Dominik Brunner an einem Herzfehler und starb nach der Prügelattacke am S-Bahnhof München-Solln an einem Herzstillstand.*


Brunner-Prozess in Muenchen - Todesursache Herzversagen - Landkreis Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de

/Feierabend


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Nein das ist nicht doof, das sind einfach die Fakten, für mich steht noch lange nicht fest, das man den Tätern die Todesfolge auf Grund des spezifischer Gefahrzusammenhang zurechnen kann, bei einer solchen schweren Vorerkrankung und dem expliziten Obduktionsbericht.
Wir werden ja sehen wie es weiter geht und nun beiße mal schön in dein Kissen, die Vorstellung versüßt mir den Tag!


----------



## Sparanus (10. September 2018)

Keine schwere Körperverletzung, mein Fehler. Ich werfe dem Staat auch kein Versagen im Einzelfall vor, kein großartiges, denn den einen hätte man ja auch in 2 Tagen festsetzen können.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist hochexplosiv.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Ist letztendlich auch Wurst ob "normale" Körperverletzung oder schwere. Wenn der schon mal aufgefallen ist deswegen, dann gehört er erst Recht abgeschoben.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht! NAtürlich gehört er abgeschoben!

Es geht hier wie seit Chemnitz um eine Instrumentalisierung der Toten, auch und hauptsächlich durch die AfD und des braunen Mobs, die von einem bewußten Genozid von Ausländer an Deutschen sprechen und das nicht mehr unter Einzelfälle einordnen.
Es wird eine systhematische Tötungswelle von Ausländern an Deutschen suggeriert.
Das wurde in Köthen auch wieder auf dem Trauermarsch von den Demonstranten skandiert.
Kundgebung von Rechten in Koethen: Kein zweites Chemnitz, vorerst - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Dabei hat es in Deutschland der 70er,80er,90er und auch der Jahrtausenwende wesentlich mehr Tötungsdelikte gegeben als von 2010 bis 2018.


----------



## RyzA (10. September 2018)

Genozid ist natürlich Schwachsinn!
Und von einer Welle kann man auch nicht sprechen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. September 2018)

Ja ja der Hans Georg rudert mal kräftig zurück, nun ist gar keine Rede mehr von einem gefälschten Video, von Belegen dafür schon zehnmal nicht, jetzt geht es ihm nur noch um die (politische) Bewertung im Kanzleramt und in den Medien, was ihn von seiner Position her, einen feuchten Dreck angeht!
So schnell drehen sich und überholen sich Aussagen und Vermutungen in 3-4 Tagen! 
Verfassungsschutz-Chef unter Druck: Maassen erklaert sich, Seehofer wartet ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber wie schrieb ein Member hier, wenn der Maaßen das in der Öffentlichkeit behauptet, hat er garantiert Beweise dafür, sonst würde er das nicht tun!
Soviel zu den Beweisen!


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Stress und die körperliche Anstrengung kann das aber ausgelöst haben. Wenn er sich nicht mit dem geschlagen hätte, wäre es vermutlich nicht passiert!



Es hätte genauso bei einem Hundertmeterlauf passieren können.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die Verletzungen haben natürlich keinen Infarkt ausgelöst. Wie auch? Es war die Tat, die ihn (durch den hohen Stresspegel beim Opfer) auslöste (genauso wie bei Brunner).
> Aber wie gesagt: es ist nicht an mir, deine (exzessiv zelebrierten) Wissenslücken aufzufüllen. Es reicht vollkommen, dass es die Justiz richtig einordnet (was ja laut Haftbefehl geschehen ist).



Ich vermute mal bei der Anklage wird es wohl auf fahrlässige Tötung nach §222 StGB hinauslaufen, wenn keine zusätzlichen Belastungsmomente hinzukommen. 
Also werden die wohl 2-3 Jahre bekommen, wenn sie Glück haben, bleibt es bei unter zwei Jahren womit Bewährung möglich ist. 
§ 222 StGB Fahrlässige Tötung - dejure.org

Anmerkung: Bei der Ermittlung/Anklage wird immer von dem schwersten Delikt ausgegangen, wenn nach dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt vorhanden Informationen zum Tathergang bzw. Motivation mehrere Optimionen möglich sind. Also z.B. Mord statt Totschlag. 
Denn zum einen ist es deutlich leichter, die Anklage im Gerichtsverfahren herab, als heraufzustufen, zum anderen ergeben sich damit andere Befugnisse nach der Strafprozessordnung StPO.
Beispielsweise darf eine Telekommunikationsüberwachung bei Mord/Totschlag angeordnet werden, bei Körperverletzung mit (sowie ohne) Todesfolge  oder fahrlässiger Tötung aber nicht.
§ 100a StPO Telekommunikationsüberwachung - dejure.org




> _Der inzwischen 19 Jahre alte Haupttäter erhielt wegen Beihilfe zur versuchten räuberischen Erpressung in Tatmehrheit mit Mord eine Jugendstrafe von neun Jahren und zehn Monaten, der 18-jährige Jugendliche wegen versuchter räuberischer Erpressung _*in Tatmehrheit mit Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge eine Jugendstrafe von sieben Jahren.*


Der Fall Brunner ist nicht direkt zu vergleichen, da dort der geplante Raub die Motivationslage gänzlich verändert. Deshalb auch die Strafen von deutlich über 5 Jahren. 
Dazu wurde der ältere auch wegen Mord verurteilt:


			
				§211 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Mörder ist, wer
> aus Mordlust, zur Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, aus Habgier oder sonst aus niedrigen Beweggründen,
> heimtückisch oder grausam oder mit gemeingefährlichen Mitteln oder
> ...


Der Ablauf der Tötung selbst spielt damit keine Rolle mehr. 
Heimtücke oder niedrige Beweggründe sind vor Gericht deutlich schwerer nachzuweisen. Gerichtsdrama "Naomis Reise" im Kleinen Fernsehspiel des ZDF: ZDF Presseportal




Don-71 schrieb:


> Es geht hier wie seit Chemnitz um eine Instrumentalisierung der Toten, auch und hauptsächlich durch die AfD und des braunen Mobs, die von einem bewußten Genozid von Ausländer an Deutschen sprechen und das nicht mehr unter Einzelfälle einordnen.



Wobei Haseloff in Sachsen Anhalt die aufmarschierten Rechtsextremen und Nazis auch klar benennt, was  Kretschmer in Sachsen bis heute nicht geschafft hat.

Auch aus NRW gibt es klare Aussagen: Laschet kritisiert Seehofer - "Saddam-Hussein-Sprache" | WEB.DE


Edit: Wobei es durchaus auch möglich wäre, dass der 22 jährige aus Köthen die Auseinandersetzung mit den Afghanen selbst angezettelt hat.


			
				https://web.de/magazine/panorama/demo-abend-koethen-verdaechtiger-stand-abschiebung-33158196 schrieb:
			
		

> Über Details zum Toten hielten sich die Ermittler zurück. Bekannt ist nur: Er war der Bruder eines bekannten Rechtsextremen aus Köthen.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hätte genauso bei einem Hundertmeterlauf passieren können.


Sicher. Bei jeder (größeren) körperlichen Anstrengung.





> Ich vermute mal bei der Anklage wird es wohl auf fahrlässige Tötung nach §222 StGB hinauslaufen, wenn keine zusätzlichen Belastungsmomente hinzukommen.
> Also werden die wohl 2-3 Jahre bekommen, wenn sie Glück haben, bleibt es bei unter zwei Jahren womit Bewährung möglich ist.
> § 222 StGB Fahrlässige Tötung - dejure.org


Eine von denen ist aber schon mal deswegen auffällig geworden. Glaube kaum das der ne Bewährung kriegt.

Und...


> Anmerkung: Bei der Ermittlung/Anklage wird immer von dem schwersten Delikt ausgegangen, wenn nach dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt vorhanden Informationen zum Tathergang bzw. Motivation mehrere Optimionen möglich sind. Also z.B. Mord statt Totschlag.
> Denn zum einen ist es deutlich leichter, die Anklage im Gerichtsverfahren herab, als heraufzustufen, zum anderen ergeben sich damit andere Befugnisse nach der Strafprozessordnung StPO.
> Beispielsweise darf eine Telekommunikationsüberwachung bei Mord/Totschlag angeordnet werden, bei Körperverletzung mit (sowie ohne) Todesfolge  oder fahrlässiger Tötung aber nicht.
> § 100a StPO Telekommunikationsüberwachung - dejure.org


In den Medien wurde gesagt das die Anklage "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" ist.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Der Anfangsverdacht ist "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" auf dieser Basis wird ermittelt und wurde der Haftbefehl erlassen, angeklagt ist hier noch Niemand.


----------



## RyzA (11. September 2018)

Ja ok. Da hatte ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hätte genauso bei einem Hundertmeterlauf passieren können.


Physiologisch völlig falsch. Der körperliche Stress eines 100 Meter Sprints entspricht bei weitem nicht dem während einer Schlägerei. Der Körper kennt keine höhere Anspannung als das Notprogramm (Alarmphase->Adaptationsphase]) bei Gefahr für Leib und Leben. Denn nur dann werden erst die maximalen Prozent Kraft- und Leistungsreserven mobilisiert, an die Sportler liebend gern rankommen würden, es aber nur schwerlich schaffen. Im Allgemeinen benötigt es hierfür in normalen und für das Gehirn nicht als Gefahr zu deutenden Situationen Doping mit Stimulanzien (bspw. Amphetaminen).


DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal bei der Anklage wird es wohl auf fahrlässige Tötung nach §222 StGB hinauslaufen, wenn keine zusätzlichen Belastungsmomente hinzukommen.
> Also werden die wohl 2-3 Jahre bekommen, wenn sie Glück haben, bleibt es bei unter zwei Jahren womit Bewährung möglich ist.
> § 222 StGB Fahrlässige Tötung - dejure.org


Nein, wird es nicht, weil die Fahrlässige Tötung die Körperverletzung nicht ahndet. Es müsste also "Körperverletzung in Tatmehrheit mit fahrlässiger Tötung" sein. Das ist aber Quark, denn das entspricht der "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge".




DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Fall Brunner ist nicht direkt zu vergleichen, da dort der geplante Raub die Motivationslage gänzlich verändert. Deshalb auch die Strafen von deutlich über 5 Jahren.
> Dazu wurde der ältere auch wegen Mord verurteilt


Völliger Unsinn. Lest doch endlich mal Verlinkungen, die mache ich nicht zum Spaß. Der Raub war weder geplant, noch betraf er Brunner. Die Beraubten waren die Kinder, die spontan von den Tätern im Zug "abgezogen" werden sollten.
Dafür gab es zusätzlich die Verurteilung wegen  "versuchter räuberischer Erpressung".
Die Täter waren schon dabei, den BHf. zu verlassen, als Brunner sie wieder stellte und anfing, in "Boxerpose" um sie herum zu tänzeln (manche meinen gar, er hätte damit die Tat provoziert, sahen aber Staatsanwaltschaft, Landgericht und BGH anders).

Der eine Täter hat den Tod Brunners in Kauf genommen, als er unkontrolliert und schwerlich zu bremsen auf das Opfer eintrat. Er wollte den am Boden liegenden Brunner schlicht töten. Damit handelte er "heimtückisch (Brunner lag am Boden und war wehrlos, er konnte auch nicht davon ausgehen, dass der Täter wegen einer solchen "Lappalie" so skrupellos reagieren würde) und grausam"  und bekam die Mordverurteilung.
Der andere Täter bekam "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge", denn er lies von dem Opfer alsbald ab und versuchte den anderen Täter zu bremsen, was aber nicht sofort gelang.
Damit hatte er eine Körperverletzung begangen, in deren Folge Brunner einen Infarkt erlitt, den er nicht hätte kommen sehen, den er aber durch seine Tat getriggert hatte.
Ihm ist damit kein Vorsatz oder ein Mordmerkmal zu unterstellen.
Genauso sieht es in Koethen aus.
Die Täter wussten, dass sie eine Körperverletzung begehen, konnten den Tod so aber nicht unbedingt absehen, wollten ihn vermutlich auch nicht absichtlich töten oder hatten dies geplant. Sie gingen wohl auch nicht besonders grausam oder heimtückisch vor, sodass es eine Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Ablauf der Tötung selbst spielt damit keine Rolle mehr.
> Heimtücke oder niedrige Beweggründe sind vor Gericht deutlich schwerer nachzuweisen. Gerichtsdrama "Naomis Reise" im Kleinen Fernsehspiel des ZDF: ZDF Presseportal



Das hatte ich durch die "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" bereits erklärt. Da vermutlich kein Mordmerkmal oder Vorsatz vorliegt, ist nur interessant, dass das Opfer als Folge der Tat verstorben ist. Es ist unwichtig für "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge", wie das Opfer gestorben ist, ob es an den Wunden oder an einem durch die Tat induzierten Infarkt (auch mit Vorschädigung des Herzens) erlag.
Wichtig hierfür ist nur der Tod durch die Tat. Wäre das Opfer an den zugefügten Wunden verstorben, wären wir bereits im Totschlag. Denn dann haben die Täter dem Opfer tödliche Wunden zugefügt, die einen Vorsatz schwerlich ausschließen und zu einem entsprechenden Haftbefehl führen.

Zu deiner Anmerkung noch: Das ist nur bedingt richtig, denn es muss sich natürlich in dem erwartbaren Rahmen bewegen. Sonst würde quasi jede Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge zu einem Haftbefehl wegen Mordes führen.
Auch der Anfangsverdacht muss vor Richtern gerechtfertigt werden und kann nicht wahllos gewählt werden.
Ein Richter prüft den Fall und schaut sich an, ob der Vorgang eine Einordnung und eine mögliche Verurteilung nach dem StGB wahrscheinlich macht, der Verdächtige der ausgewiesenen Tat schuldig sein könnte, seine Freiheitsrechte mit dieser Begründung eingeschränkt werden dürfen (Festnahme).
Hier kann schwerlich jemand etwas weit höher ansetzen.
Es ist im Verfahren oder im Laufe der Ermittlungen jedoch durchaus möglich, dass sich die Einschätzung der Tat oder die Beweislast verändert.
Dann muss angepasst werden.


(Und Verlinkung auf ZDF-TV-Filme? Realy? Und seien sich noch so toll und informativ... aber ne, echt nicht.)



DKK007 schrieb:


> Edit: Wobei es durchaus auch möglich wäre, dass der 22 jährige aus Köthen die Auseinandersetzung mit den Afghanen selbst angezettelt hat.



Klar, hatte Brunner auch, indem er den Tätern hinterher ist und sie stellte, obwohl die Situation sich aufgelöst hatte. Das macht ihn aber nicht zum Täter.
Wollen Linke nicht endlich mal anfangen, sich auf die Seite der Opfer/Toten zu stellen und dafür sorgen, dass (egal wer "anfängt") niemand mehr Konflikte mit Fäusten klären möchte?
Kann man sich darauf einigen, dass auch Opfer (und nicht nur Täter) bis zur Ermittlung des Gegenteils Opfer bleiben und man solche "Vielleicht ist er ja selbst schuld! Vielleicht hat er ja einen dummen Spruch gerissen. Dann müsste man schon mal mit Schlägen und dem eigenen Tod rechnen!"-Hirnfickerei unterlässt?
Geht das?
Den Hinterbliebenen kannst du bestimmt später noch ins Gesicht spucken.

Einfach mal das Verfahren abwarten. Erzählt wird nämlich immer viel und das Opfer kann da schwerlich seine Stimme erheben, da tot.
Ob die skizzierten Tathergänge logisch schlüssig sind, wird hoffentlich ein Richter aufdröseln.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

> Physiologisch völlig falsch. Der körperliche Stress eines 100 Meter Sprints entspricht bei weitem nicht dem während einer Schlägerei. Der Körper kennt keine höhere Anspannung als das Notprogramm (Alarmphase->Adaptationsphase]) bei Gefahr für Leib und Leben. Denn nur dann werden erst die maximalen Prozent Kraft- und Leistungsreserven mobilisiert, an die Sportler liebend gern rankommen würden, es aber nur schwerlich schaffen. Im Allgemeinen benötigt es hierfür in normalen und für das Gehirn nicht als Gefahr zu deutenden Situationen Doping mit Stimulanzien (bspw. Amphetaminen).



Also ich hatte bis jetzt bei einer normalen Prügelei noch keine Angst um mein Leib und Leben (Todesangst), insoweit ist deine Ausführung wie der Körper auf Todesangst reagiert richtig, ob diese bei diesem Vorfall in Köthen beim Ofper vorlag eine wilde Spekulation! Darüber hinaus weißt du auch nichts über die schwere kardiologische Vorerkrankung und wie sie sich auf welchen Stress oder körperliche Anstrengung auch immer auswirkt.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Alles ist Spekulation. Es kann ihm auch Thor persönlich einen Blitz in seinen Hormonhaushalt geschickt haben.
Es geht um Wahrscheinlichkeit und es ist absolut wahrscheinlich, dass jemand, der sich in einem aufwühlenden Streit um eine Schwangerschaft (?! so zumindest mein letzter Stand) mit mehreren Afghanen, zu dem dann noch 2 weitere unbeteiligte Jugendliche stoßen, weil es so heiß her geht und plötzlich die Fäuste fliegen...
Allein bei der Vorstellung schießt so manchem schon genug Adrenalin in den Körper, dass die Knie zittern.

Wenn du während einer Prügelei lässig und unaufgeregt bist, dein Gehirn dich, deinen Körper/dein Leben nicht bedroht sieht, dann ist das eine doch eher seltene Eigenschaft, die auch durch Gewöhnung an solche Konflikte nur schwer anzutrainieren ist.
Dann hast du glückliche Gene und solltest dich bei der Polizei bewerben.

Aber du machst auf mich doch eher den Eindruck, als würdest du eher leicht in Rage geraten, doch eher Spielball deiner Körperchemie sein. Von daher... vielleicht doch noch mal das Selbstbild mit der Realität abgleichen.

/afk arbeiten


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Das muss Jemand der vor 4 Tagen noch voller Inbrunst und Überzeugung an Onkel Maaßens Märchenstunde geglaubt hat, gerade von sich geben.
Kehre lieber erstmal vor deiner eigenen Haustür!


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Ja, total krass habe ich das.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wer da nun die Wahrheit sagt, ob wir uns mitten im zweiten Putschversuch Seehofers befinden oder alles langsam den Bach runtergeht.
> 
> Eines ist aber gewiss: wirklich eindeutig ist momentan absolut gar nichts und am Ende wird nicht unbedingt der gewinnen, der die Wahrheit spricht oder das vermeintlich "Gute" repräsentiert, sondern der, der die Meinung am besten zu seinen Gunsten beeinflusst.
> 
> ...



Ich habe gesagt, dass ich gar nichts weiß und mögliche Szenarien aufgezeigt, die durchaus denkbar waren und auf die Kampagne hingewiesen, die seit Monaten gegen Maaßen läuft, weil er kurz vor den Wahlen in Hessen und Bayern keine Beobachtung der AfD abnickt, die rechtlich absolut fragwürdig wäre.

Seinen Standpunkt hat Maaßen (wie von dir oben verlinkt) nach dem was bekannt geworden sein soll (woher? Seehofer hat es gestern nicht gelesen und das Kanzleramt wird doch wohl nicht einfach was durchstechen? *hust*) und von SPON auch so geschrieben wird:


			
				SPON schrieb:
			
		

> Zusammengefasst: Maaßen bleibt weitestgehend bei seiner Linie.


nur bedingt geändert.

Was nun wirklich abgeht, wird sich Mittwoch zeigen. Denn dann sagt er vor dem Parlamentarischen Gremium zur Kontrolle der Geheimdienste (PKGr) aus.
Denn geklärt ist da noch gar nichts. Nicht alles darf einfach so, weil sich irgendwer Empört, veröffentlicht werden.
Wenn der PKGr die Befragung nicht veröffentlicht und Maaßen im Amt bleibt, dann geht hinter den Kulissen deutlich mehr ab, als die Medien suggerieren.

Sollte Maaßen aber tatsächlich so doof gewesen sein und frei nach Schnauze mit der BILD ohne hinreichende Rückendeckung durch Ermittlungen geredet haben, dann hat er einen ziemlich dummen Fehler gemacht und seinen Kritikern genau das geliefert, was er nicht hätte liefern dürfen.
Er hätte wissen müssen, dass jedes seiner Worte auf der Goldwaage landet, wenn er sich dem Geschrei widersetzt.
Das gehört zum täglich Brot eines Dienstes wie dem Verfassungsschutz und dann hat er leider gezeigt, dass ihm der Job entgleitet.

Sein Nachfolger wird sicherlich schnell mit einer rechtswidrigen Beobachtung der AfD sorgen (und damit weiteren "Opferrollenstärkung" eben jener und einer "Zuweisung der Täterrolle" für die anderen Parteien).
Denn die wird sicherlich alsbald gegen eine solche vorgehen.
Für mich ist es völlig unverständlich, warum man glaubt, mit einem solchen Vorgehen eine Partei schwächen zu können, die u.a. auch davon lebt, den anderen offenen Rechtsbruch nachzusagen.
Das wird eine einzige Katastrophe.

/so, wirklich afk arbeiten
Sonst werde ich heute nicht mehr fertig.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Du denkst halt keine zwei Meter weit. Es wird von Maaßen, der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen, Seehofer und Co. die Authentizität des Videos angezweifelt. Das bedeutet nicht, dass das Video nicht an diesem Tag vor Ort aufgezeichnet worden ist, sondern dass es starke Zweifel an den aggierenden Personen und dem Gesehenen gibt.
> 
> Einfachstes Szenario: durch verdeckte Beobachtung dem Verfassungsschutz bekannte, dem linksextremen Spektrum eindeutig zugeordnete Personen, die im Video rasierte Skins mimen.
> ...



Irgendwie ließt sich das hier völlig anders!
Wobei schon die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Sachsen das Video niemals in Zweifel gezogen hat, sondern Maaßen prompt widersprochen hat und ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das Video zu Ermittlungszwecken genutzt wird.
Ich veweise dann nochmal auf dein Post 739!
Von daher... vielleicht doch noch mal das Selbstbild mit der Realität abgleichen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Nur wenn man keine zwei Meter weit denken und keiner Diskussion folgen kann, jeden Beitrag völlig isoliert betrachtet. Das ist eben die Sache mit der Aufmerksamkeitsspanne.
Denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt war eben so gut wie nichts außer der "Empörung" einiger Linken und Medien bekannt. Ganz besonders nicht die Urheber des Videos.
Das hattest du höchstpersönlich verlinkt. Konjunktiv-Attack!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Chemnitz: Was wir ueber das strittige Video wissen


Die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft hat nicht das Video abgestritten,sie hat die Hetzjagden und den Mob bestritten, worauf ich hingewiesen habe.
Also noch mal:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Zur aktuellen Lage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und es wäre auch unglaublich dumm, wenn Maaßen die Aussage getroffen hätte, ohne irgendwas in der Hand zu haben.
Deswegen wird der Mittwoch klären, was tatsächlich los ist. Denn wenn er beispielsweise das Leben von V-Männern gefährdet, weil er sich aus einer politischen Schusslinie befördern möchte, dann... geht so natürlich nicht.
Vor dem PKGr kann (und muss) er offen sprechen, etwaige Geheimhaltungssachen dürfen nicht nach außen getragen werden.

Wenn er nach dem PKGr nicht entlassen wird und die Berichte unter Verschluss kommen, dann...
Wenn nicht, dann muss es halt so sein und er gehen. 

/so, machen ist wie wollen, nur krasser. 
afk


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Also wenn dich Jemand angreift würdet du dich nicht verteidigen Taskmaster?

Das mal als generelle Frage.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte bis jetzt bei einer normalen Prügelei noch keine Angst um mein Leib und Leben (Todesangst), insoweit ist deine Ausführung wie der Körper auf Todesangst reagiert richtig, ob diese bei diesem Vorfall in Köthen beim Ofper vorlag eine wilde Spekulation!


Ihm wurde gegen den Kopf getreten! Meine Fresse


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Ich dachte das wäre vom Tisch


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Ich habe doch gestern noch gepostet, das auf der Pressekonferenz gesagt wurde es gab keine Schläge oder Tritte an den Kopf, du hast dich daraufhin noch mit deiner schweren Körperverletzung korrigiert.
Anscheinend wirkt bei euch auch alles aus der Echokammer nach!

Nach dem tödlichen Streit zwischen zwei Männergruppen in Köthen schließen die Ermittler Tritte oder Schläge gegen den Kopf als Todesursache aus. Derartige Verletzungen hätten nicht festgestellt werden können, sagte Sachsen-Anhalts Justizministerin Anne-Marie Keding (CDU) in Magdeburg. Der 22 Jahre alte Mann sei an akutem Herzversagen gestorben. Eine schwere Vorerkrankung sei bestätigt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2018)

Welche Echokammer?
FaZ und öffentliche rechtliche sind jetzt nicht unbedingt die Medien von AfD und Co.
Kann auch ein Fehler gewesen sein, ja aber direkt wieder von einer Echokammer zu reden?

Bullshit, nur weil ich keine linken Medien konsumiere sondern die angesprochenen aus der Mitte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2018)

Zum Thema "Herzversagen",  sowas gab es schon vor 11 Jahren:

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung...eisel-das-leben-ist-eine-strapaze/994540.html


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Herzversagen",  sowas gab es schon vor 11 Jahren:
> 
> https://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung...eisel-das-leben-ist-eine-strapaze/994540.html


Wow. Was für ein  Vergleich.

Und wie man schon im GSPB gesagt hat einfach unsinnig. Da hast du ihn schon mal gepostet


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wow. Was für ein  Vergleich.
> 
> Und wie man schon im GSPB gesagt hat einfach unsinnig. Da hast du ihn schon mal gepostet



Wieso unsinning? Der Artikel zeigt doch, dass "Herzversagen" traurige deutsche Tradition ist, wenn es um Todesursachen geht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Du willst also eine Geiselnahme, mit einer Prügelei vergleichen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du willst also eine Geiselnahme, mit einer Prügelei vergleichen?



Ich möchte das Ergebnis vergleichen, dass in beiden Fällen "Herzversagen" lautet. Und offenbar ist das - wie man dem Artikel entnehmen kann - traurige deutsche Tradition, gewisse Tote als "Herzversagen" zu deklarieren.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Also wenn dich Jemand angreift würdet du dich nicht verteidigen Taskmaster?
> 
> Das mal als generelle Frage.



Kurz und knapp:
Wenn ich angegriffen werde und mich (in einem eng gesetzten Rahmen; siehe "Notwehrexzess" § 33 StGB) wehre, ist es Notwehr und wenn diese wahrscheinlich ist/angenommen werden kann, wird auch kein Haftbefehl wegen "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" erlassen.
Scheinbar gibt es nach den Zeugenvernehmungen und der Spurensicherung einen hinreichenden Tatverdacht gegen die Beschuldigten, so dass ein Richter entschieden hat, dass den Herren erst mal die Freiheit zu entziehen ist.

Von Notwehr spricht aktuell aber auch absolut niemand und fand auch nicht bei Brunner Anwendung.


/und ab in den Feierabend


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Tja und was Notwehr ist, entscheidet ein Richter (und da ist einen Jugendlichen abzustechen, von dem man sich bedroht fühlt Notwehr und Jemanden abzustechen, der mit seiner Gang dich und deine Freunde bedroht keine Notwehr). Ich könnte dich einmal schlagen und damit wäre der Angriff abgeschlossen. Würden es die Meisten dabei belassen? Natürlich nicht. Sie würden demjenigen der sie geschlagen hat eine rein hauen.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Nein, wenn es Notwehr ist, kommt es im Allgemeinen nicht mal zu einer Verhandlung, sondern die Ermittlungen werden (nach einer anfänglichen Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, die einfach sein muss, damit ermittelt werden kann, zu der aber auch kein Haftbefehl erwirkt wird) durch die Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.
Wenn es zur Haftprüfung kommt, ein Richter beschließt, dass das Freiheitsrecht just eingeschränkt werden muss, dann ist das definitiv nichts, was sich in der Verhandlung als "ganz anders" herausstellt. Dann ist der Anfangsverdacht schon gravierend belegt worden und die Staatsanwaltschaft hat eine zwingende Begründung vorgelegt, die diese Maßnahme rechtfertigt.

Hier geht es also nicht um ein oder zwei Maulschellen. Das sollte man schon mal langsam kapieren.
(Und es ekelt mich schon etwas an, dass du die Schuld trotzdem eher bei dem Opfer und nicht bei den Tätern suchen möchtest.)

Vielleicht ist hier manchen einfach nicht klar, unter welchen Bedingungen überhaupt nur ein Haftbefehl  ergehen kann, der dann auch noch vollzogen wird.

Haftbefehl – Wikipedia
Im Fall Koethen gilt:


> Der in der Praxis wichtigste Haftbefehl ist der Untersuchungshaftbefehl, dessen Voraussetzungen in den §§ 112 ff. StPO geregelt sind.
> 
> Danach kann auch schon vor Abschluss des Hauptverfahrens unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Verhaftung des Beschuldigten angeordnet werden. *Der Beschuldigte muss einer Straftat dringend verdächtig sein*, außerdem muss ein Haftgrund vorliegen.
> 
> ...



Aus den dort beschriebenen Gründen laufen z.B. viele Beschuldigte ohne dringenden (aber trotzdem ermittelten) Tatverdacht völlig unbehelligt durch die Gegend und warten auf ihren Gerichtstermin.
In minderschweren Fällen wird der Haftbefehl auch mal "außer Vollzug" gesetzt, wenn sich die Beschuldigten regelmäßig bei einer Polizeistation melden.

Das ist hier aber alles nicht der Fall. Die Sache wurde einem Richter präsentiert und der hält den dringenden Tatverdacht für gegeben, hat den Freiheitsentzug angeordnet.
Wie eben erklärt: das ist alles andere als ein Selbstläufer.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Der Haftbefehl wurde vor allem wegen Fluchtgefahr erlassen, da es sich um Flüchtlinge handelt. 

Es wäre genauso Notwehr möglich. Das wird dann während der Ermittlungen oder dem Gerichtsverfahren geklärt. Das dauert allerdings ein paar Jahre.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Physiologisch völlig falsch. Der körperliche Stress eines 100 Meter Sprints entspricht bei weitem nicht dem während einer Schlägerei. Der Körper kennt keine höhere Anspannung als das Notprogramm (Alarmphase->Adaptationsphase]) bei Gefahr für Leib und Leben. Denn nur dann werden erst die maximalen Prozent Kraft- und Leistungsreserven mobilisiert, an die Sportler liebend gern rankommen würden, es aber nur schwerlich schaffen. Im Allgemeinen benötigt es hierfür in normalen und für das Gehirn nicht als Gefahr zu deutenden Situationen Doping mit Stimulanzien (bspw. Amphetaminen).



Das mit der Gefahr für Leib und Leben ist Quatsch, da er mit keiner Waffe bedroht wurde. Bei einer normalen Prügelei droht keine Lebensgefahr, sonst wären die Schulhöfe seit Jahrzehnten mit Leichen übersät.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> (Und Verlinkung auf ZDF-TV-Filme? Realy? Und seien sich noch so toll und informativ... aber ne, echt nicht.)



Vielleicht hättest du dir den einfach ansehen sollen, bevor du urteilst. Dort werden entsprechende rechtliche Fragen aufgeworfen und von Fachleuten beantwortet.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Es nervt einfach tierisch, dass bestimmte Leute, die so überhaupt keinen Plan von irgendwas haben, sich nicht mal die Mühe machen und ihren Mist anhand von Verlinkungen nachprüfen, bevor sie posten. Nicht mal den Text, den ich extra rüberkopiert habe, wird gelesen.

Nein, es gibt kein "vor allem wegen", es gibt einzig ein "und" respektive "außerdem".


> Der Beschuldigte muss einer Straftat dringend verdächtig sein, *außerdem *muss ein Haftgrund vorliegen.



Wenn kein dringender Tatverdacht oder keine Wiederholungs-/Verdunklungs-/Fluchtgefahr vorliegt, darf kein Haftbefehl zwecks Untersuchungshaft ergehen.
Flüchtling hin oder her: kein dringender Tatverdacht hätte keinen Haftbefehl bedeutet.

Notwehr ist damit ziemlich sicher vom Tisch. Denn wenn die Beweislast einen Haftbefehl rechtfertigt, wird es sehr sehr eng für die Beschuldigten.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Klar, hatte Brunner auch, indem er den Tätern hinterher ist und sie stellte, obwohl die Situation sich aufgelöst hatte. Das macht ihn aber nicht zum Täter.
> Wollen Linke nicht endlich mal anfangen, sich auf die Seite der Opfer/Toten zu stellen und dafür sorgen, dass (egal wer "anfängt") niemand mehr Konflikte mit Fäusten klären möchte?
> Kann man sich darauf einigen, dass auch Opfer (und nicht nur Täter) bis zur Ermittlung des Gegenteils Opfer bleiben und man solche "Vielleicht ist er ja selbst schuld! Vielleicht hat er ja einen dummen Spruch gerissen. Dann müsste man schon mal mit Schlägen und dem eigenen Tod rechnen!"-Hirnfickerei unterlässt?
> Geht das?
> Den Hinterbliebenen kannst du bestimmt später noch ins Gesicht spucken.



Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet?? Typen wie du werden den Leuten eher ins Gesicht spucken. Genauso wie Opfer gegen ihren Willen von den Nazis in der AFD und bei Pegida instrumentalisiert werden. 

Ich habe nur eine weiteren Möglichen Tathergang ins Spiel gebracht. Zu einer guten Ermittlung gehört keine Richtung von vornherein auszuschließen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, wenn es Notwehr ist, kommt es im Allgemeinen nicht mal zu einer Verhandlung, sondern die Ermittlungen werden (nach einer anfänglichen Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, die einfach sein muss, damit ermittelt werden kann, zu der aber auch kein Haftbefehl erwirkt wird) durch die Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.
> Wenn es zur Haftprüfung kommt, ein Richter beschließt, dass das Freiheitsrecht just eingeschränkt werden muss, dann ist das definitiv nichts, was sich in der Verhandlung als "ganz anders" herausstellt. Dann ist der Anfangsverdacht schon gravierend belegt worden und die Staatsanwaltschaft hat eine zwingende Begründung vorgelegt, die diese Maßnahme rechtfertigt.



Einfach so eingestellt wird erst einmal nichts von der Staatsanwaltschaft. Dafür muss der Fall schon "klar" sein. Was bei Prügeleien selten der Fall ist, da Diese eine gewisse Eigendynamik entwickeln.

Und wie ich schon sagte, es geht mir um das Allgemeine. Ich hab den Fall noch nicht mal bewertet.

Werde ich auch nicht machen, gerade weil ich weiß, wie leicht es zu Prügeleien kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wenn kein dringender Tatverdacht oder keine Wiederholungs-/Verdunklungs-/Fluchtgefahr vorliegt, darf kein Haftbefehl zwecks Untersuchungshaft ergehen.
> Flüchtling hin oder her: kein dringender Tatverdacht hätte keinen Haftbefehl bedeutet.
> 
> Notwehr ist damit ziemlich sicher vom Tisch. Denn wenn die Beweislast einen Haftbefehl rechtfertigt, wird es sehr sehr eng für die Beschuldigten.



Es geht einfach um die Sicherung des Verfahrens. Wenn man die jetzt laufen lässt, tauchen die unter, egal wie sich das Verfahren entwickelt, allein weil mindestens einem von beiden die Abschiebung droht. 
Es besteht somit Fluchtgefahr.

Die nötige Straftat ist durch den Anfangsverdacht gegeben. Diese muss sich aber in den späteren Ermittlungen nicht immer bestätigen. Schließlich ist noch nicht mal eine Woche um.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Natürlich werden die Ermittlung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt. 
Such einfach mal bei Google, es ist ganz einfach.


> Haben die Ermittlungen keinen hinreichenden Tatverdacht ergeben und fehlen Ansätze für weitere Ermittlungen oder scheinen diese nach der Erfahrung nicht erfolgversprechend, *stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft das Ermittlungsverfahren ein.*
> 
> Ein hinreichender Tatverdacht kann beispielsweise fehlen, weil der oder dem Beschuldigten ihre oder seine Beteiligung an einer Straftat nicht nachgewiesen werden kann. Dafür gibt es viele Gründe: Oft fehlen Zeuginnen bzw. Zeugen oder andere Beweismittel, mit denen eine Tatbeteiligung nachgewiesen werden kann, oder die bzw. der Beschuldigte hat ein überzeugendes Alibi oder die Ermittlungen ergeben, dass die Beschuldigung haltlos ist oder dass das Verhalten der oder des Beschuldigten, *beispielsweise durch Notwehr (§ 32 StGB)*, gerechtfertigt war.



Eben ein (krasses) Beispiel:
Fluechtling bei Einbruch erschossen: Verfahren gegen Jaeger eingestellt - FOCUS Online


> Die Staatsanwaltschaft wertete das Verhalten des Jägers als Notwehr – und stellte das Verfahren gegen den 63-Jährigen ein.



Natürlich gibt es auch wirklich komplizierte Fälle, bei denen dann über x Ecken und Indizien (weil die Tat niemand gesehen hatte) dann doch eine Notwehr feststellt wird, das ist aber eine absolute Ausnahme und in Koethen gibt Zeugen, die direkt zugegen waren und allerhand Spuren.

/edit
@DKK007
Nein, geht es nicht. Dazu ist oben auch das BGH-Urteil genannt, das eine Haft nur aus dem von dir genanntem Grund absolut ausgeschlossen hat.
Die Anwälte der Beschuldigten hätten den Haftbefehl binnen Minuten zerlegt.

/afk Familie ruft zum Monopoly


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es nervt einfach tierisch, dass bestimmte Leute, die so überhaupt keinen Plan von irgendwas haben, sich nicht mal die Mühe machen und ihren Mist anhand von Verlinkungen nachprüfen, bevor sie posten. Nicht mal den Text, den ich extra rüberkopiert habe, wird gelesen.
> 
> Nein, es gibt kein "vor allem wegen", es gibt einzig ein "und" respektive "außerdem".
> 
> ...



Ich will dir gar nicht großartig widersprechen, aber schaue dir den Fall Kachelmann in Bezug auf Haftbefehl und Untersuchungshaft an.
Also es gibt einen Anfangsverdacht auf Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge, ein mutmaßlicher Täter war schon mehrfach straftrechtlich auffällig und soll abgeschoben werden, ist ja wohl klar das erstmal jeder Richter, hier einen Haftbefehl ausstellt!
Der wurde ~ 24 Stunden nach der Tat ausgestellt, da kann die Polizei den Anfangsverdacht ermittelt haben, aber die Ermittlungen sind noch keinesfalls abgeschlossen, man muss einfach die nächsten Tage abwarten. An Notwehr glaube ich hier auch nicht, es kann eher in deine Richtung tendieren, aber es können durchaus wirklich nicht mehr als 2-3 "Maulschellen" gewesen sein und als Ergebnis haben wir einen Toten, auf Grund eines schweren Herzfehlers.
Der Fall ist aus juristischer Sicht jedenfalls "spannend", ohne dass das jetzt geschmacklos gegenüber dem Opfer klingen soll.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Nun, wenn der Fall doch so klar ist, wieso dann überhaupt noch ein Prozess?

Viel ist noch gar nicht klar, außer das ein Mensch tot ist und für 2 Leute Fluchtgefahr besteht. Oder wurden schon alle Zeugen vernommen und (möglicherweise vorhandenes) Videomaterial gesichtet? Der Ablauf ist auch schon genau klar?

Mal im Ernst, wir wissen hier bis jetzt so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

Weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben und Prozesse nun mal unseren Regeln entsprechen.
Der dringende Tatverdacht ist gegeben (was schon ziemlich derbe ist), letztendlich muss aber alles noch mal sauber vorgetragen und die Ermittlungen vollständig abgeschlossen werden.

Es spricht aber kaum etwas dafür, dass die Beschuldigten einer Gefängnisstrafe entgehen werden oder gar unschuldig sind.

/gehe über Los, ziehe 200 ein und wech.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

> _Haben die Ermittlungen keinen hinreichenden Tatverdacht ergeben und fehlen Ansätze für weitere Ermittlungen oder scheinen diese nach der Erfahrung nicht erfolgversprechend, _*stellt die Staatsanwaltschaft das Ermittlungsverfahren ein.*


Die Ermittlungen sind aber noch nicht abgeschlossen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ist das so schwer zu verstehen. Also kann auch noch nichts eingestellt werden. 



			
				https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/koethen-zwei-maenner-in-untersuchungshaft-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem tödlichen Streit in Köthen stehen die Behörden noch mitten in den Ermittlungen, betonte der leitende Oberstaatsanwalt Horst Nopens auf einer Pressekonferenz in der sachsen-anhaltischen Landeshauptstadt Magdeburg. Derzeit könne noch nicht gesagt werden, was sich im Detail am Samstagabend in Köthen abgespielt hat.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bundesinnenminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) warnte vor übereilten Bewertungen. "Es scheint so zu sein, dass die Todesursache nach der Obduktion feststeht, aber dass der Tathergang - für mich jedenfalls - noch nicht ausreichend geklärt ist", sagte der CSU-Vorsitzende am Montag vor einer Parteivorstandssitzung in München. "Die näheren Tatumstände, was war die Ursache und wie hat sich das entwickelt, da wäre ich jetzt vorsichtig in der Bewertung", sagte er und betonte: "Und ich empfehle uns, wie in Chemnitz, dass wir Politiker auf die authentischen Ermittlungsergebnisse warten, bevor wir sie bewerten."




Vielleicht hättest du die Nachricht zu dem Jäger auch mal lesen sollen. Die Tat war am 26.04.2016, die Einstellung am 28.12.2016, also 8 Monate später. 




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, geht es nicht. Dazu ist oben auch das BGH-Urteil genannt, das eine Haft nur aus dem von dir genanntem Grund absolut ausgeschlossen hat.
> Die Anwälte der Beschuldigten hätten den Haftbefehl binnen Minuten zerlegt.



Die werden sich sicher keine guten Anwälte leisten können. Mancher Pflichtverteidiger ist einfach eine Pfeife.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Das hat man ja in Fällen wie Kachelmann oder Harry Wörz gesehen und das sind nur 2 medial bekannte Fälle!


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine von denen ist aber schon mal deswegen auffällig geworden. Glaube kaum das der ne Bewährung kriegt.



Wobei ich vor zwei Wochen erst in einer Verhandlung saß, wo der Verurteilte eine Jugendstrafe von 6 Monaten auf Bewährung wegen Betrug bekommen hatte, obwohl er nebenbei 11 Monate abzusitzen hatte und schon neun Eintragungen im BZR vorhanden waren. Kommt also immer auf den oder die Richter/in an.


Die beiden Afghanen aus Köthen sind 18 und 20 Jahre alt, so dass auch dort Jugendstrafe möglich wäre. 
Rechtsextremer Trauermarsch in Koethen: Strafverfahren wegen Volksverhetzung - taz.de


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2018)

Da hat der Heinz Georg aber am Mittwoch eine ganze Menge zu erklären, ich schaue heute abend auf alle Fälle Frontal 21



> Aus einem internen Lagefilm der Polizei geht laut Frontal 21 weiter hervor, dass es die Polizei Chemnitz am 27. August mit einer intensiven Bedrohungslage zu tun hatte. Weiter gehe aus dem Polizeibericht hervor, dass es zwischen 21 und 22 Uhr mehrfach Versuche rechtsgerichteter Gewalttäter gab, linke Demonstranten oder vermeintliche Ausländer zu attackieren. Um 21.42 Uhr heißt es in dem Bericht: "100 vermummte Personen (rechts) suchen Ausländer."
> 
> Für 21.47 Uhr vermeldet laut Frontal 21 der Bericht: "20 bis 30 vermummte Personen mit Steinen bewaffnet in Richtung Brühl, Gaststätte Schalom". Die angezeigte Attacke auf das jüdische Restaurant in Chemnitz hatte bundesweit Aufsehen erregt.


Rechtsextremismus: Zwoelf Strafverfahren nach Kundgebung in Koethen eingeleitet | ZEIT ONLINE

Schon merkwürdig, jetzt ist sogar im Polizeibericht mehr oder weniger von "Hetzjagden" die Rede, jedenfalls suchten wohl 100 vermummte rechtradikale Personen nach Ausländern bei der Demonstration in Chemnitz und die Polizei hat das nicht nur mitbekommen sondern auch in ihren Bericht geschrieben.
Sowohl Seehofers als auch Maaßens Positionen werden damit immer schwächer und der Herr Ministerpräsident Kretschmer sollte tunlichst nochmal über seine Worte zu Chemnitz nachdenken.
Im Grunde genommen ist Maaßen mit seinem Interviewaussagen in der Bildzeitung, wenn die Recherche von Frontal21 stimmt, nicht mehr zu halten!
Ein Blick in den Polizeibericht hätte genügt, um sich jede Aussagen zu dem Video zu verkneifen, schon gar nicht über zielgerichtete Falschinformationen zu spekulieren.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Bei Monitor vom Donnerstag sieht man, wer so alles in Chemnitz war. Nämlich alle Führer der rechten Szene. Monitor vom 06.09.2018 | Das Erste Video | ARD Mediathek
Interessanterweise haben das die Journalisten von Monitor in wenigen Tagen herausgefunden, was die sächsische Polizei bis dahin nicht geschafft hat, oder schaffen wollte. -> Siehe Pegizei. 

Dazu gibt es erste Durchsuchungen wegen dem veröffentlichen Haftbefehl bei ProChemnitz. Chemnitz: Durchsuchungen bei Pro Chemnitz wegen veroeffentlichtem Haftbefehl | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben und Prozesse nun mal unseren Regeln entsprechen.
> Der dringende Tatverdacht ist gegeben (was schon ziemlich derbe ist), letztendlich muss aber alles noch mal sauber vorgetragen und die Ermittlungen vollständig abgeschlossen werden.
> 
> Es spricht aber kaum etwas dafür, dass die Beschuldigten einer Gefängnisstrafe entgehen werden oder gar unschuldig sind.
> ...




Und weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben gibt es auch keine Vorverurteilung, nur weil der "klar" ist. Den Fall Tugce vergessen? Auch wenn ich mit dem Täter nicht viel Mitleid habe, klar war der Fall zu Anfangs nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Wobei es auch dort nur eine Jugenstrafe von 3 Jahren gab. 
Urteil im Tugce-Prozess: "Er ist kein Killer" - Welt - Tagesspiegel
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...gce-albayrak-was-von-ihr-bleibt/11926282.html


----------



## Taskmaster (11. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Ermittlungen sind aber noch nicht abgeschlossen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen. Also kann auch noch nichts eingestellt werden.
> 
> 
> ...



Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere, deine falschen Interpretationen werden auch nicht richtig, wenn du sie einfärbst und vergrößerst. Vielleicht liest und verstehst du irgendwann mal, was geschrieben wird:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nein, wenn es Notwehr ist, kommt es im Allgemeinen nicht mal zu einer Verhandlung, sondern die Ermittlungen werden (*nach einer anfänglichen Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung, die einfach sein muss, damit ermittelt werden kann, zu der aber auch kein Haftbefehl erwirkt wird*) durch die Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.


Diese Anzeige bekommt jeder. Ob offensichtliche Notwehr oder nicht. Auch jeder Polizist hat eine an der Backe, wenn er seine Waffe benutzt und trifft. Damit kommt das Verfahren in Gang. Wenn der Fall aber klar ist, gibt es keinen Haftbefehl. Er muss jedoch einmal durch die Mühlen durch, damit alles seine Richtigkeit hat.
Selbstverständlich wird immer ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet und (je nach Belastung des Staatsanwalts) schneller oder eben auch nach längerer Prüfung (aka Herumliegen auf dem Schreibtisch) eingestellt.
Und das ist ein generelles Problem: Ich musste mal jemanden anzeigen. Nach 6(!) Monaten musste ich zur eigentlichen Aussage, nach einem Jahr wurde dann eingestellt, weil Aussage gegen Aussage.
Solche Sachen sind oft leider nicht mehr in wenigen Tagen geprüft. Fälle ohne Priorität brauchen heute ihre Zeit, weil die Folgen für lange Wartezeiten bei schwerwiegenden Delikten dramatisch sind. Was einfach ist und eh keine Folgen für niemanden hat, wird geprüft, wenn Zeit über ist.
Im Fall des Jägers erging kein Haftbefehl, nichts. Als der Staatsanwalt die Muße fand, den Fall endlich mal richtig zu prüfen, wurde eingestellt.

Wir sind hier auch nicht in Amerika, wo der letzte abgeranzte 4er-Schnitt Anwalt die Pflichtverteidigung übernimmt. Gerade Fälle rund um Ausländer sind momentan der Renner unter Anwälten. Sie sind prestigeträchtig und lukrativ, Werbung ohne Ende.

Und warum es lukrativ ist, erklärt dir gerne einer dieser Zunft:
Pflichtverteidiger – Wann besteht ein Anspruch ? | Rechtsanwalt und Strafverteidiger Odebralski Rechtsanwaltkanzlei Essen - ra-odebralski.de


> *Ein verbreiteter Irrtum ist hierbei, der Pflichtverteidiger sei eine Art „Anwalt für Arme“. Denn die Beiordnung ist nicht abhängig von den Finanziellen Mitteln des Angeklagten. *Entscheidend ist hier vielmehr, die Schwere des Tatvorwurfes sowie die allgemeine strafprozessuale Situation. Der Sinn einer Pflichtverteidigerbeiordnung liegt nämlich darin, die Verfahrensrechte eines Beschuldigten zu sichern und diesem eine Wirksame Verteidigung zu ermöglichen. Denn der Gesetzgeber dachte sich bei der Einführung des Modelles des Pflichtverteidigers: Nur wenn zwischen den Beteiligten Parteien – also Anklage einerseits und Verteidigung andererseits – Waffengleichheit herrscht und ein ausgewogenes Kräfteverhältnis geschaffen ist, kann der Beschuldigte seine Verteidigungsrechte angemessen ausüben.


Die bekommen dasselbe Geld, das auch Privatzahler abdrücken müssten. Besser noch: sie bekommen es garantiert, denn die Staatskasse zahlt sicher. Der Privatmann und dessen Zahlungsmoral ist da weit wankelmütiger.

Weniger Kino, mehr echte Welt.

/edit:


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und weil wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben gibt es auch keine Vorverurteilung, nur weil der "klar" ist. Den Fall Tugce vergessen? Auch wenn ich mit dem Täter nicht viel Mitleid habe, klar war der Fall zu Anfangs nicht.


Natürlich war der Fall klar. Es war klar, wer der Täter war und dass nicht von "Notwehr" auszugehen war.
Für den Beschuldigten erging asap ein Haftbefehl wegen "Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge" (wieder die von mir mehrfach gelieferte Begründung: Körperverletzung, die unbeabsichtigt den Tod verursachte, denn der Täter konnte zwar nicht wissen, dass sein Schlag die Dame so blöd zu Fall bringen könnte, aber er hat den Tod nun mal verschuldet, da ohne seine Tat kein tödlicher Sturz). Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft bestand nie ein Zweifel an der Schuld.
Unübersichtlich war es nur für die Außenstehenden, die durch die Medien/Berichterstattung mehrfach völlig verwirrt wurden.
Aber davon hat sich die Staatsawaltschaft nicht beirren lassen.

Das Gericht verurteilte den Täter wegen Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge (identisch zur Begründung für den Haftbefehl) zu drei Jahren Haft.
Wieder lehnte der BGH die Revision ab, weil das Verfahren und das Urteil nicht zu beanstanden war.

Der Fall Tuğçe ist gerade ein Musterbeispiel dafür, wie es läuft (und wie bescheiden die Presse oft agiert).


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. September 2018)

Ok dann hab ich mich in dem Fall geirrt.


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2018)

Wie die Fälle in Chemnitz und Köthen ausgehen, werden wir ja sehen, wenn in 1-2 Jahren die Urteile fallen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. September 2018)

Hiervor habe ich übrigens mehr Angst, als vorm schwarzen Mann. Weil ich fast jedes Wochenende im Zug unterwegs bin. Und unsere Hools sind nicht besser.

Schock in der S-Bahn Torgau-Leipzig: Fahrgaeste zittern vor zehn Prueglern | MDR.DE


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2018)

Ja, in Züge kann es zu unschönen Situationen kommen:

Drei Maedchen waehrend Klassenfahrt sexuell belaestigt 

Und natürlich - oh wunder, oh wunder - wieder einer, der nicht im Land hätte sein dürfen. 

Aber auch in Paris wird das "Zusammenleben neu ausgehandelt": 

Paris: Sieben Menschen bei Messerangriff verletzt

Das mit dem Messer ist wohl ein neues Massenphänomen. Woher das wohl kommt?


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2018)

Als wenn wir diese Probleme nicht schon seit Urzeiten haben, da interessieren sie bloß unsere braunen besorgten Bürger gar nicht, obwohl sie da massenhaft von Fürsorge-/Vertrauenspersonen begangen wurden und werden!

Sexueller Missbrauch: Das Ausmass des Verbrechens | ZEIT ONLINE
Katholische Kirche in Deutschland: Studie zaehlt 3677 Missbrauchsopfer - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was für eine schöne Art zusammenzuleben im Namen der Kirche mit "Gottes segen"!


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn wir diese Probleme nicht schon seit Urzeiten haben, da interessieren sie bloß unsere braunen besorgten Bürger gar nicht, obwohl sie da massenhaft von Fürsorge-/Vertrauenspersonen begangen wurden und werden!



Wusste gar nicht, dass die dafür zuständige Staatsanwälte alles braun besorgte Bürger wären. Gibt es dafür Quellen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Was für eine schöne Art zusammenzuleben im Namen der Kirche mit "Gottes segen"!



Ein weitere Beweis dafür, dass Religionen abzulehnen sind. Nichts was ich als Atheist nicht schon längst wüsste.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2018)

> Wusste gar nicht, dass die dafür zuständige Staatsanwälte alles braun besorgte Bürger wären. Gibt es dafür Quellen?



Was willst du mit dem Satz aussagen?
Warum hast du nicht in deinem Post auch über die sexuell missbrauchten Opfer der Kirche geschrieben, sondern nur wieder Migrantentaten herausgesucht aus deiner Filterblase, obwohl die Kirchenstudie Headline war.
Glaubst du für das Opfer macht es einen Unterschied ob es von einem Migranten, Kleriker oder Biodeutschen missbraucht wurde.
Dabei ist das Thema sexueller Missbrauch durch Kirchenmitarbeiter, Vertrauenspersonen oder Familiärenumkries seit Jahrzehnten präsent in Deutschland, und hat 1000 fach mehr Opfer gefordert, als der sexuelle Missbrauch durch Migranten.
Wo sind die Demos dagegen, wo sind die Demos vor katholischen Kirchen? Wo sind die Hass- und Hetzreden gegen die katholische Kirche, nach solch einem Bericht?

Für mich ist dein ständiges einseitiges Posten von Migrantenstraftaten ein deutliches Zeichen deiner Ausländerfeindlichkeit, dich interessieren nur Straftaten von Migranten, insoweit ekelt mich dein Verhalten zu tiefst an, da du bewußt Opfer instrumentalisierst, um deine Ausländerfeindleichkeit ausleben zu können, genau wie die anderen besorgten braunen Bürger im Moment.


----------



## Sparanus (12. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Demos dagegen, wo sind die Demos vor katholischen Kirchen? Wo sind die Hass- und Hetzreden gegen die katholische Kirche, nach solch einem Bericht?


Puh Proteste gegen die Kirche gibt es mehr als genug. (Weil es ungefährlicher ist in ner Kirche Oberkörperfrei rumlaufen als in einem Flüchtlingsheim^^)


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Satz aussagen?



Genau das, was ich geschrieben habe.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Warum hast du nicht in deinem Post auch über die sexuell missbrauchten Opfer der Kirche geschrieben, sondern nur wieder Migrantentaten herausgesucht aus deiner Filterblase, obwohl die Kirchenstudie Headline war.



Warum sollte ich? Ich frage dich ja auch nicht, warum du Tat X erwähnst, aber Tat Y nicht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Glaubst du für das Opfer macht es einen Unterschied ob es von einem Migranten, Kleriker oder Biodeutschen missbraucht wurde.



Es macht für das Opfer bestimmt einen Unterschied, ob man eine Tat hätte verhindern können oder nicht.

Und es gab in den letzten Jahren mehrere Taten die mit einem vernünftigen Grenzschutz und/oder vernünftigen Abschiebung vermeidbar gewesen wären. Und nicht bloß sexuelle Belästigungen und Körperverletzungen (die schon schlimm genug sind), sondern auch Tötungsdelikte.

Ermordete Menschen, die nicht hätten sterben müssen, wenn man vernünftig seine Grenzen schützt und die illegalen Einwanderer konsequent abschiebt. Das wäre alles vermeidbar gewesen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dabei ist das Thema sexueller Missbrauch durch Kirchenmitarbeiter, Vertrauenspersonen oder Familiärenumkries seit Jahrzehnten präsent in Deutschland, und hat 1000 fach mehr Opfer gefordert, als der sexuelle Missbrauch durch Migranten.



Zigaretten und Alkohol fordern sogar noch mehr Opfer. Soll die Anzahl der Opfer jetzt der Maßstab sein? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Demos dagegen, wo sind die Demos vor katholischen Kirchen?



Da dich das Thema ja beschäftigt, warum hast du noch keine Demo organisiert? Es ist schon sehr wohlfeil anderen sowas vorzuwerfen und dann selbst nichts zu unternehmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Hass- und Hetzreden gegen die katholische Kirche, nach solch einem Bericht?



Siehe Absatz zuvor. Warum wirfst du diese Frage in den Raum, aber organisierst selbst nichts.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich ist dein ständiges einseitiges Posten von Migrantenstraftaten ein deutliches Zeichen deiner Ausländerfeindlichkeit, dich interessieren nur Straftaten von Migranten, insoweit ekelt mich dein Verhalten zu tiefst an, da du bewußt Opfer instrumentalisierst, um deine Ausländerfeindleichkeit ausleben zu können, genau wie die anderen besorgten braunen Bürger im Moment.



Ich habe nichts gegen ausländische Staatsbürger. Ich wäre eher gestern, als heute dafür, dass wir ein richtiges Einwanderungsgesetz bekommen, dass dafür sorgt, dass endlich mal richtige Fachkräfte nach Deutschland einwandern.

Was mich stört, sind illegale Einwanderer, ausländische Straftäter die man nicht richtig behandelt und Leute, dir nur in unsere Sozialsysteme einwandern.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Puh Proteste gegen die Kirche gibt es mehr als genug. (Weil es ungefährlicher ist in ner Kirche Oberkörperfrei rumlaufen als in einem Flüchtlingsheim^^)



Es ist auch deutlich ungefährlicher, die Kirche eine Kinderfi****-Sekte zu nennen, als Karikaturen über den Islam zu malen.

______________________________________________________________________________

Und hier noch eine aktuelle Ergänzung:

Zum Thema was die größere Gefahr im Lande ist, gibt es doch jetzt glasklare, belastbare Zahlen:

BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT



> Laut Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) fielen 2017 im Bereich Mord und Totschlag (inklusive Tötung auf Verlangen) „112 Deutsche einer Straftat zum Opfer, an der mindestens ein tatverdächtiger Zuwanderer beteiligt war. 13 Opfer wurden dabei getötet.“ Die übrigen Taten waren versuchte Tötungen.





> Umgekehrt wurden demnach 38 Zuwanderer „Opfer von Taten, an denen mindestens ein Deutscher beteiligt war. Kein Opfer wurde getötet.“



Damit ist das Märchen, das Rechtsextremismus die größere Gefahr ist, eindeutig widerlegt.

Ferner ist auch das erhellend:



> Blickt man abseits von diesen Tötungsdelikten auf andere Bereiche der Gewaltkriminalität, ergibt sich auch dort eine deutliche Überrepräsentation der Asylzuwanderer. Bei gefährlicher und schwerer Körperverletzung, Raubdelikten sowie Vergewaltigung und sexueller Nötigung stellen sie in der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik (PKS) 2017 jeweils knapp mehr als 15 Prozent der ermittelten Tatverdächtigen. Ihr Anteil an der Bevölkerung liegt aber nur bei rund zwei Prozent.



Genau deshalb müssen Taten durch Migranten auch erwähnt werden. Sie finden überproportional oft statt. 

Und bevor die üblichen Relativeriungen kommen, hier kann man auch gleich ein bisschen Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.



> Allerdings ist die PKS im Bereich Mord und Totschlag relativ aussagekräftig: In diesem Deliktfeld liegt die Anzeigequote bei fast 100 Prozent und die Aufklärungsquote bei rund 95 Prozent, weswegen zumindest bei dieser schwersten Kriminalität die ermittelten Tatverdächtigen bei diesen Delikten wahrscheinlich die Täter sind.


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2018)

> Damit ist das Märchen, das Rechtsextremismus die größere Gefahr ist, eindeutig widerlegt.


Rechtsextremismus hat einen deutlich größeren Zulauf als der Islamismus, wie man an den 16% für die AFD sieht. Zeig mir mal eine islamistische Partei bei der das so ist. Ich kenne nicht mal eine. 





Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Stress und die körperliche Anstrengung kann das aber ausgelöst haben. Wenn er sich nicht mit dem geschlagen hätte, wäre es vermutlich nicht passiert!



Mittlerweile gibt es die Stellungnahme der Rechtsmedizin. Durch das vergrößerte Herz hätte der Herzinfarkt jederzeit eintreten können. 


> Der Chef der Rechtsmedizin der Uni Halle, Rüdiger Lessig, sagte am Mittwoch: »Es hätte bei ihm jederzeit zu einem Herzinfarkt kommen können.«


13.09.2018: Koethen: Herzinfarkt als Todesursache bestaetigt (Tageszeitung junge Welt)


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es die Stellungnahme der Rechtsmedizin. Durch das vergrößerte Herz hätte der Herzinfarkt jederzeit eintreten können.
> 
> 13.09.2018: Koethen: Herzinfarkt als Todesursache bestaetigt (Tageszeitung junge Welt)



Sehr gut. Hoffentlich werden die zwei armen Migranten jetzt schnell freigelassen. Was können die denn dafür, wenn ein Passant einen Herzinfarkt hat?


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2018)

Der eine wird dann wohl eher in Abschiebehaft wandern.



			
				https://www.welt.de/politik/deutschland/article181507410/Rechtsmediziner-zu-Koethen-22-Jaehriger-haette-jederzeit-einen-Herzinfarkt-haben-koennen.html schrieb:
			
		

> Der 22 Jahre alte Köthener, der nach einer Auseinandersetzung am Sonntag starb, war nach Aussage der Rechtsmedizin schwer herzkrank. Der Mann sei an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben, sagte der zuständige Rechtsmediziner von der Universität Halle, Rüdiger Lessig.
> 
> „Wir müssen aus medizinischer Sicht aufgrund des Obduktionsergebnisses sagen, es hätte bei ihm jederzeit zu einem Herzinfarkt kommen können“, sagte der Rechtsmediziner bei einer Pressekonferenz. Ob und inwieweit jemand möglicherweise strafrechtlich für das Eintreten dieses Herzinfarkts verantwortlich sei, werde weiter ermittelt, sagte der Leiter der Staatsanwalt in Dessau-Roßlau Horst Nopens.



Erst mal laufen die Ermittlungen noch.


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja, in Züge kann es zu unschönen Situationen kommen:
> 
> Drei Maedchen waehrend Klassenfahrt sexuell belaestigt
> 
> ...



Nur das wegen solchen Fällen wieder die Gesetze verschärft werden, während Hooligans inzwischen hingenommen werden. Und das Thema auch liebend gerne wieder in der Versenkung verschwindet. Sonst müsste man ja mal darüber reden, wieso Privatveranstalter für ihre "Fans" nicht mal für die Einsätze zur Kasse gebeten werden. Oder wieso sich die normalen Fans nicht distanzieren.


----------



## Don-71 (12. September 2018)

> Da dich das Thema ja beschäftigt, warum hast du noch keine Demo organisiert? Es ist schon sehr wohlfeil anderen sowas vorzuwerfen und dann selbst nichts zu unternehmen.
> Siehe Absatz zuvor. Warum wirfst du diese Frage in den Raum, aber organisierst selbst nichts.



Weil ich das unter Einzelfälle und einzelne menschliche Abgründe einordne, für die der Rechtsstaat zuständig ist und ich nie etwas organisieren würde, wo pauschaliert Hass und Hetze, gegenüber welcher Gruppe auch immer,  gezeigt werden soll!
Im Gegensatz zu dir und den braunen besorgten Bürgern/Mob, funktioniert mein  Wertekompass noch einwandfrei und ich habe auch keine eingeschränkten kognitiven Fähigkeiten, getrieben durch Ausläbderfeindlichkeit oder Ausländerhass.
Desweiteren halte ich dieses Land, immer noch für wesentlich sicherer als in den 80er und 90er Jahren, als ich meine Jugend und Twenzeit erlebt habe und genauso oder schlimmere Dinge in der Großstadt gesehen und erlebt habe, überdurchschnittlich häufig durch Russlandeutsche Einwanderer und auch Bürgerkriegsflüchtlingen aus dem Balkan, damals und auch heute reicht der Rechtsstaat völlig aus, dass in den Griff zu bekommen, dazu brauchen wir in Deutschland keine braunen besorgten Bürger.
Insoweit bin ich nicht "Angst" getrieben!


----------



## DKK007 (12. September 2018)

Den Zusammenschluss der Rechtsextremen von AFD und Pegida gab es übrigens schon im März und war heute nach den Ereignissen in Chemnitz Thema im Bundestag. 
Alternative fuer Deutschland: "Pegida und die AfD sind dieselbe Bewegung" | ZEIT ONLINE (05.03.2018)
Deutscher Bundestag: AfD, SPD, FDP und Co. liefern sich wuetende Generaldebatte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Zum Verfassungsschutzchef gibt es auch Neuigkeiten. Maaßen handelte aus "Sorge um eine Desinformationskampagne" mit einer Desinformationskampagne.


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Desweiteren halte ich dieses Land, immer noch für wesentlich sicherer als in den 80er und 90er Jahren, als ich meine Jugend und Twenzeit erlebt habe und genauso oder schlimmere Dinge in der Großstadt gesehen und erlebt habe, überdurchschnittlich häufig durch Russlandeutsche Einwanderer und auch Bürgerkriegsflüchtlingen aus dem Balkan, damals und auch heute reicht der Rechtsstaat völlig aus, dass in den Griff zu bekommen, dazu brauchen wir in Deutschland keine braunen besorgten Bürger.



Das Problem ist durch die Naziaufmärsche sogar noch verschärft. Denn diese binden Kräfte, die bei der dünnen Personaldecke bei der Polizei sonst an anderen Stellen benötigt werden. Erst letztens musste ein Fußballspiel in Dresden abgesagt werden, weil die Beamten in Chemnitz benötigt wurden.
Dazu führen die umfangreichen Straftaten durch ProChemnitz, AFD und Pegida auch zu noch höheren Aktenbergen bei Polizei und Justiz. 
Auch die Kripo ist in vielen Ländern unterbesetzt: BDK Info: „Leiche bitte bis morgen liegen lassen –  Spurensicherung faellt heute aus!“ — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Darüber hinaus wurde von Pegidagründer Bachmann und ProChemnitz natürlich noch der Vogel abgeschossen, als der Haftbefehl verbreitet wurde. Geleakter Haftbefehl in Sachsen: Razzia bei „Pro Chemnitz“ - taz.de
Das ist nicht nur eine Straftat, sondern kann auch das ganze Verfahren gefährden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. September 2018)

Ach die können ruhig noch mehr Fußballspiele absagen.auf jedem Kreisligaspiel ist mehr Polizei als auf einem Stadtfest.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2018)

@DKK007
Echt? Mussten Brot und Spiele abgesagt werden, weil sich Menschen über einen Mord echauffieren? Das ist ja gemein. Umfangreiche 37 Strafanzeigen (Bissl Gerangel, sehr wahrscheinlich 100% Einstellungsquote)? Und das bei einer Demo? Und die wurden auch nicht von der "AfD" oder den anderen von dir aufgezählten begangen:


			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Aufmarsch ging ohne größere Zwischenfälle zu Ende.


Es wurde einfach nur in den Raum gestellt, dass diese Anzeigen aufgenommen wurde, geschickter Weise aber ohne Zuordnung.
Dem Text ist aber bspw. auch zu entnehmen:


			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Polizei mitteilte, hatten *Gegendemonstranten *zuvor versucht, auf die Strecke zu gelangen. "Unsere Einsatzkräfte werden teilweise gezwungen, unmittelbaren Zwang einzusetzen! Noch mal unser Aufruf, bitte bleibt gewaltfrei!", schrieb die Polizei bei Twitter. Auch an anderen Stellen der Stadt mussten die Einsatzkräfte nach eigenen Angaben eingreifen.



Unterm Strich ein Witz gegen Hamburg. Das Gros der Polizeieinsätze bei Demos von Bürgern und sogenannten "Rechten" werden auch nicht durchgeführt (man suggeriert nur gerne anderes durch Überschriften, die man erst spät im eigentlichen Text relativiert, aber so weit liest man heute als Konsument eher selten), weil irgendwelche Rechtsextremen oder "besorgten Bürger" sich drunter mischen und auskreisen könnten, sondern weil die gewaltbereite Linke sich gerne keine paar Meter weiter sammelt und man diese unter großem Aufwand abschirmen (nicht ohne Grund auch in Chemnitz eingekesselt [betrifft die Gruppierung "Chemnitz nazifrei"] und dort die Wasserwerfer positioniert, was aber in vielen Medien inhaltlich richtig, die Situation aber völlig anders darstellend in "bei AfD-Demo wurden Wasserwerfer aufgestellt" umgeschrieben wurde) muss, diese immer wieder versucht, irgendwo durchzubrechen und freizudrehen.
Man geniert sich nicht mal, sogenannte "Reiseführer" ins Netz zu stellen. Den sollte sich jeder mit Verstand von hinten bis vorne durchlesen. Auch die Feindbilder, die nicht nur AfD, die Polizei und Justiz, die CDU/CSU ausweisen, sondern auch die:


> *SPD*
> Die SPD in diesem Reiseführer zu
> finden, mag einige überraschen.
> Jedoch nur auf den ersten Blick, denn
> ...



Richtig schön sind auch die "Kurzanleitungen", denn dort wird beschrieben, wie man denn "Widerstand" leisten kann. Und immer dran denken:


> Auch auf Steinen können
> Fingerabdrücke zurückbleiben.
> Deshalb solltet ihr schon wäh-
> rend ihr die Steine sammelt,
> unbedingt Handschuhe tragen!





> Achtung Verletzungsgefahr!
> Ganz besonders bei dünnen Glas-
> scheiben besteht beim Arbeiten mit
> Hämmern die Gefahr, dass die
> ...



Oder das kleine Augenzwinkern beim Nagelbrett am Ende:


> Ein Nagelbrett bringt die Reifen
> eines auffahrenden Autos zum
> Platzen. Das bedeutet, dass
> der*die Fahrer*in leicht die
> ...



Es stellt sich einem die Frage, warum das Gros dieser Szene noch immer nicht hinter Schloss und Riegel sitzt.


Und was hat dann noch die Kripo mit Chemnitz-Demos am Hut? Die Kripo ist für den Bereich Schwerkriminalität zuständig.
Derlei sind:



> *    Kapitaldelikte (Tötungsdelikte, Brand*ermittlungen, Raub und Erpressung)
> *    Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung
> *    Vermissten*sachbearbeitung
> *    Bandendelikte (Betäubungsmittel, Glücksspiel, organisierte Kriminalität, Falschgeld*delikte)
> ...



Das ist mal wieder astreine Desinformation ohne überhaupt nur den Ansatz von nennenswerten Bezügen herzustellen oder überhaupt die eigenen Verlinkungen gelesen zu haben.
Ich fasse es nicht, dass Menschen so einen Mist absondern können und darauf keine Erwiderung erhalten (andere solchen Murks dann auch noch "liken") oder nicht doch mal durch die Moderation gebremst werden.
Man kann sich ja gerne und auch ausgiebig über solche Themen streiten. Das hier geht aber weit über "Meinung" und "Diskussion" hinaus.

Dein Beitrag ist schlichte (wirklich geistig schlichte) Propaganda (und dazu noch richtig schlechte, da völlig wirr und leicht zu widerlegen).


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2018)

Wenn etwas Propaganda ist, dann deine Beiträge.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und was hat dann noch die Kripo mit Chemnitz-Demos am Hut? Die Kripo ist für den Bereich Schwerkriminalität zuständig.
> Derlei sind:
> 
> 
> ...



Du zitierst es selbst. 
Staatsschutzdelikte: Straftaten wie das zeigen des Hitlergrußes, Verwendung von verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen (§ 86a StGB), Volksverhetzung (§ 130 StGB). BKA  -  Politisch motivierte Kriminalitaet

Also alles Straftaten die in Chemnitz, Köthen und Halle durch die rechte Szene begangen wurden.

Mittlerweile gibt es eine erste Verurteilung diesbezüglich: Acht Monate auf Bewaehrung fuer Hitlergruss in Chemnitz | MDR.DE
Weitere werden folgen.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2018)

Mädel... du glaubst das wirklich, oder? Dass ein paar "Arme in den Himmel" die Kriminalpolizei (die nur einen absolut geringen Teil der Staatsschützer stellt, die Ermittlungen in den genannten Fällen mal ganz nebenbei direkt von der Schutzpolizei zur Staatsanwaltschaft über gingen) davon abhalten, Tatorte von Morden zu begehen?



> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wird die Aufgabe des Staatsschutzes insbesondere vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz und den Landesbehörden für Verfassungsschutz (im Rahmen der inneren Sicherheit), vom Militärischen Abschirmdienst (im Bereich der Bundeswehr), vom Bundesnachrichtendienst (im Bereich der äußeren Sicherheit) sowie von den örtlich übergeordneten Polizeidienststellen der Kriminalpolizei, insbesondere dem Polizeilichen Staatsschutz (ST) dessen Aufgabe die Bekämpfung politisch motivierter Kriminalität ist, wahrgenommen.


Die begründen den Personalmangel?
Das soll deine Argumentationslinie sein? 
Ernsthaft?
Nicht an den neuen zusätzlichen Fällen?

Und was sagste denn zu dem Rest? Reiseführer gelesen? Mal was verstanden?

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre...


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2018)

Langsam wird es mir zu doof. Mit dir zu diskutieren macht keinen Sinn.



> Mädel..



Von was für einem Mädel redest du??


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. September 2018)

Bin sachlich. Mir geht nur seine Wall of Text auf die Nüsse. die eignetlich nur zur Relativierung dient. Gut, könnte jetzt genau so gut die Krawalle beim G20 damit relativieren, dass man den Ort bewusst ausgewählt hat, obwohl die Krawalle bekannt waren und diverse  erwischte Plünderer keinerlei Verbindung zur Linken Szene hatten, sondern einfach nur normale Diebe waren.

G20-Krawalle: 16 Durchsuchungen wegen Pluenderung bei G20-Krawallen - WELT

Würde aber in dem Fall nichts bringen. Hier geht es um was Anderes.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2018)

Ich und Opferrolle? Diesen Tag erlebt wohl niemand mehr. Stell dich halt mal auf das Niveau ein. Wenn dich lange Texte überfordern, dann ist eine Diskussion mit dir kaum möglich (und nötig).

Es dürfte eher dieses unangenehme Gefühl in deiner Brustgegend sein, das beim Lesen meiner Texte und Querverweise immer wieder anspringt und dir signalisiert, dass viel linke Positionen alles andere als durchdacht sind, das gezeichnete Weltbild alles andere als komplett ist.
Je stärker es wird, desto verzweifelter sucht man nach Strohalmen.
Kleine News: weder der, der nur rechts denkt, noch der, der sich nur links orientiert wird Lösungen finden.
Deswegen manövriert ihr euch hier immer in solche Lagen, macht euch so extrem angreif- und widerlegbar.

Beim Thema Migration ist bspw. weder "Alle raus!" noch "Alle rein!" sonderlich clever. Der Weg wäre die Mitte: "Genau hinsehen wer kommt, denen den Zutritt verweigern, die absehbar Probleme verursachen werden."
Das ist der Mittelweg. Aber die Mitte haben ja alle aufgegeben oder gilt neuerdings als "rechts".


Zum Link: Was hat das Looting mit dem Chaos, das Linke in Hamburg angerichtet haben, zu tun?
Dass es nicht unbedingt Linke waren, die die Situation ausgenutzt haben, um kostenlosem Konsum zu frönen, war zumindest zu vermuten, da das dann doch irgendwie ideologisch unsauber gewesen wäre. Konsum ist doch so Kapitalismus...

Es geht dann doch eher bspw. um die 709 verletzten oder zusammengeklappten Polizisten, 9 davon schwerverletzt (7 mussten stationär behandelt werden).
Die abgefackelten Autos und die Zerstörungen in vielen Stadtteilen, und und und.

Die Party verpasst? Dann hier entlang:
Gewaltexzess bei G20 in Hamburg: Bilder der Zerstoerung - WELT


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. September 2018)

Ach die Hälfte des Textes war jetzt hier eine Anschuldigung das ich ja so links wäre (während du natürlich Mitte bist, das Asylrecht ist also ok für dich, oder nur wenn es Leute aus den Nachbarländern sind?).

Du wirst auch keinen Post finden, wo ich die Krawalle zum G20 gut heiße. Aber such mal.


----------



## Taskmaster (13. September 2018)

Kein Plan, was genau du mir jetzt sagen wolltest. (Asylrecht ok? Nachbarländer? Hä?). 
Deswegen einfach mal ins Blaue: Ja, ich sehe mich als "Mitte". In manchen Bereichen bin ich sogar links (zum Beispiel im Bereich Gesundheit oder Rente), in manchen "Rechts/Konservativ" (bspw. beim Thema Sicherheit -> Law and Order oder Bildung).
Aber alles in allem dürfte ich in der (ehemaligen) Mitte liegen. Denn diese nimmt die Extreme beider dominierenden politischen Strömungen und formt den Konsens, den Mittelweg, mit dem alle irgendwie Leben können. Diese Mitte war mal der Kitt, der die Gesellschaft auf Kurs hielt. Der dafür sorgte, dass die Vernunft über das Extreme siegte. Jeder fand sich irgendwie wieder. Natürlich gab es auch da Extremisten, aber sie waren nie sonderlich stark.
Von der (echten) Mitte möchte man mittlerweile aber immer weniger hören/sehen/wissen.
Die Mitte ist seit spätestens 2015 das, was Linke vorgeben. Das kann per Definition nur ins Unglück führen, denn dadurch teilt man die Gesellschaft. Ohne Mitte gibt es nur noch Extreme, an denen man sich orientieren muss. "Sei für uns oder sei Gegner!", wer nicht links sein will, kann nun nur noch rechts sein. Der Konsens ist völlig verloren gegangen. 
Damit rast die Gesellschaft auf einen Abgrund zu.

Wer das nicht begreift, muss sich im Endeffekt über nichts wundern. Weder über radikale Muslime, über Leute, die den rechten Arm heben, oder Linke, die Hamburg anzünden.
Ja nicht einmal über Gaffer, die Sterbende abfotografieren, um die Bilder auf Facebook zu klatschen.

Ohne Mitte keine Mäßigung. Dabei wäre es gar nicht mal schwer, seinen Verstand zu gebrauchen. Man möchte aber nicht. Denn der Verstand war in jeder Ideologie immer vor allem eines: hinderlich.
Ideologie braucht Mitläufer, Opportunisten und Fanatiker, die sie tragen und verbreiten, die immun gegen Widersprüche sind.
Alles Menschen, mit denen ich gewiss nichts gemein habe.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. September 2018)

So Vernunft wie Hart IV? Billig Lebensmittel in die 3. Welt zu exportieren (und so den lokalen Markt zu zerstören).Steuersenkungen für Reiche, dafür Belastungen der Unter und Mittelschicht? Die Gelder für Flüchtlingslager. Mindestlohn erst nachdem es richtig anfing zu brodeln? Diverse Verschärfungen des Asylrechts (die Größte davon in den 90ern, nachdem Heime angezündet wurden, übrigens hat man sich bei der Verschärfung stark an einen Vorschlag der REP gehalten)? Nur mal zur Erinnerung früher bekam man Asyl wenn man verfolgt wurde, egal woher man kam und wurde nicht nur geduldet.  Oh und mehr Rechte für Arbeitnehmer, nachdem man jahrelang die Rechte von Arbeitgebern gestärkt hat? Nö, gibbet auch nicht.

Und klar, Links bestimmt jetzt "die"  Mitte. Na dann fangen wir mal mit den linken Sachen an. Mehr Geld im sozialen Bereich ? Also mehr Sozialarbeiter, Polizisten, Pfleger und Ärzte? Eine Reform der Rente? Steuerreform? Stärkung der Arbeitnehmer? Erhöhung des Mindestlohns über 10 €? Erhöhung von Hartz IV?

Ideologie folgt Jeder. Es gibt nicht die Mitte. Die Mitte von Kohl war eine Andere, als die unter Schröder. 

Und was die Gesellschaft spaltet ist die Doppelmoral. Oh ein Schwarzer hat eine Frau angegrabscht? Empörung in den Kommentaren. Oh eine Frau wurde angefasst? Nein, die lügt doch. Ein Deutscher macht so etwas nicht (oft die selben Kommentatoren).  Hooligans ziehen mit Sprüchen wie für jeden toten Deutschen ein toter Ausländer durch die Stadt? Ach halb so wild.

Die Gewalt der Moslems wird beklagt, während sogar in der zweiten Bundesliga regelmäßig Sonderzüge fahren und bei einem Spiel mehr Polizisten unterwegs sind, als auf großen Stadtfesten? Was trotzdem die Randale nicht verhindert?


----------



## INU.ID (14. September 2018)

*[Postings entfernt] Regelt euren persönlichen Klimbim bitte per PM.*


----------



## Nightslaver (14. September 2018)

@Oi!Olli:
Seit 2 oder 3 Jahren kann man beobachten das bei uns hier in der Ecke in Berlin zunehmend mehr Packetzusteller arabischer, bzw. auch farbiger / afrikanischer Herkunft sind was auch kaum verwunderlich ist, ist zunehmend keiner mehr von unserer einheimischen "biologischen Bevölkerung" bereit unter den dort herschenden Bedingungen als Paketzusteller zu arbeiten.
Als ich noch aktiv, etwa im gleichen Zeitraum, vor 4 bis 5 Jahren World of Tanks gespielt habe war unser Clanwars Leader im Clan einer der als Paketzusteller gearbeitet hat, der hat auch immer erzählt was für unwürdige Bedingungen da bei ihm in der Firma üblich sind.
Der hat sich auch selbst dann einen anderen Job außerhalb der Branche gesucht, obwohl er die Arbeit grundsätzlich eigentlich durchaus mochte.

Ich verweise auch mal an eine Reportage über Minijober und Teilzeitkräfte aus 2013, die nach wie vor leider aktuelle Brisanz besitzt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpTD0axlTGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Mitte ist seit den Harzreformen wirtschaftsliberal und ausbeuterisch geworden. Minijobs, Teilzeitkräfte, Leiharbeit, Outsourcing und Kurzarbeit sind die neuen Eckpfeiler der wirtschaftlichen und politischen Mitte geworden. Alles um Löhne zu drücken, Kosten zu senken und Arbeitnehmer schneller abstoßen zu können, während Steuern gespart werden und die Politik sich als Schaffer eines "Jobwunders" (niedrige Arbeitslosigkeit) feiert, nur zu welchen Kosten?

Indem man sich ein neues Armutspräkariat heranzüchtet? Eines das im Alter von einer Rente auf ALG II-Niveau leben muss und mit 50 gesundheitlich ausgebrannt ist durch jahrelange 2 und 3 Jobs und 12 bis 16h Arbeitstagen?

Trotzdem kommen immer noch irgendwelche rechten wirtschaftsliberalen Fantasten, wie auch die AfD einer ist, daher und wollen den Menschen einreden das die Flüchtlinge für ihre Elend verantwortlich seien...
Selbst ein blinder mit Krückstock sieht doch das die soziale Ungleichheit durch ganz andere Faktoren begünstigt wird und die Flüchtlinge / Migranten nur ein Symptom sind, das durch diese Faktoren begünstigt wird und mit Teil des Systems wird das es am laufen hält.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> So Vernunft wie Hart IV? Billig Lebensmittel in die 3. Welt zu exportieren (und so den lokalen Markt zu zerstören).Steuersenkungen für Reiche, dafür Belastungen der Unter und Mittelschicht?
> ...
> Mindestlohn erst nachdem es richtig anfing zu brodeln?


Hartz4 war und ist nie die Meinung der Mitte gewesen. Das hat die SPD teuer (aber mMn. längst noch nicht teuer genug) bezahlt, bekommt seither kaum noch ein Bein in die Tür der Bürgerlichen. 
Die SPD ist seit Jahren völlig indiskutabel, nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch.
Nach außen will man linker als die LINKE sein, nach innen ist man... puh, das weiß nicht mal die SPD selbst. Momentan ist sie einfach nur ein zickiger Erfüllungsgehilfe ohne Richtung, ohne Ziel.
Hartz4 wurde von einer rot-grünen (damals noch als volllinks zu bezeichnen) Regierung durchgesetzt (Warum die Grünen dafür niemand mitverantwortlich macht..?! Weiß auch keiner.).
Sagt das nicht alles über die Linken hierzulande aus?

Aber nun ist ja die Hoffnung in Form der SED (aka PDS, aka die LINKE) aufgetaucht. Randgefüllt mit Geschichtsvergessenen, Altkommunisten und Sozialisten (also der diametral gelagerte Abfall zu rechten Altnazis und Rassisten). Ich habe mit den Leuten der die LINKE damals an meiner Uni oft diskutiert, tue es heute teilweise noch, wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet. Ich kann die nicht für voll nehmen. Das sind Extremisten. Wenn du die darauf ansprichst, dass bisher jedes Land am Sozialismus gescheitert ist, es so gar nicht funktionieren kann und wie denn ihre Pläne und Maßnahmen aussehen, damit Deutschland unter ihrer Führung nicht zur DDR 2.0 würde, dann antworten die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken: "Ja... ist schon so. Aber die DDR hatte viele gute Ansätze, die nur nicht richtig umgesetzt worden sind. Wir würden es definitiv besser machen!".
Es sind die alten Ideen, die man mittlerweile in junge (und naive) Köpfe pflanzt. Wie bei allen Verführern klingen sie so schon. Das Framing vom Arbeiterparadies zieht auch heute noch. Weniger Arbeit (das Leistungsprinzip macht ja eh nur krank), alle sind gleich, Kinder werden vom Staat erzogen, das schafft Luft und Raum zur Selbstverwirklichung (und sorgt dafür, dass der Nachwuchs auf Linie ist), Verstaatlichung und den bösen Reichen an die Taschen gehen. Wir müssen nur den Status quo überwinden und an die Macht kommen. Dann wird alles gut."

Wird es nicht. Wurde es nie. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Wie jede extreme Ideologie wird das Linke getrieben. Sie kann nicht zufrieden sein. es gibt keinen Punkt, an dem man "fertig" wäre. Sie kann nur existieren, wenn sie ein zu bekämpfendes Feindbild hat. Wenn die Sucht der Konservativen/Rechten das Bewahren des Ist-Zustands ist, so ist die der Linken "das Neue und Andere um jeden Preis". Gestern kämpfte man für die sexuelle Revolution, heute für das Kopftuch. Es ist völlig egal, wie deppert und widersprüchlich man auftritt, neu muss es sein und irgendwie gut anfühlen. Ob es das ist? Völlig egal. Veränderung um der Veränderung wegen. 
Und was würde (wieder mal) mit Menschen passieren, die den Linken widersprechen? Was passiert denn schon heute? Wer hat denn schon noch den Schneid, sich hinzustellen und die (absichtlich auf die Spitze getriebene) Hypermoral mit der Realität abzugleichen?

Das hält man doch bei Verstand nicht aus? Das lässt doch bei jedem halbwegs vernunftbegabten Wesen das Blut in den Adern gefrieren? Solche Ideologien versprechen keine Orientierung, sie sind Wahnsinn...

Und ich sagte es auch schon mal: wir befinden uns momentan in einem Propagandakrieg.

Chemnitz: In eigener Sache – Korrektur zu unserer Berichterstattung
Was ist heute echt? Wem kann man vertrauen? Den Verführern ganz gewiss nicht.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Gelder für Flüchtlingslager. Diverse Verschärfungen des Asylrechts (die Größte davon in den 90ern, nachdem Heime angezündet wurden, übrigens hat man sich bei der Verschärfung stark an einen Vorschlag der REP gehalten)? Nur mal zur Erinnerung früher bekam man Asyl wenn man verfolgt wurde, egal woher man kam und wurde nicht nur geduldet.  Oh und mehr Rechte für Arbeitnehmer, nachdem man jahrelang die Rechte von Arbeitgebern gestärkt hat? Nö, gibbet auch nicht.




Wie gesagt: Extremisten gab es immer, links- wie rechtsradikale. Der Witz ist ja, dass viele Anhänger auch wilden Austausch betreiben. Es gibt x-fach gewaltbereite Mitglieder, die in ihrem Leben mehrfach die Seite gewechselt haben. Je nach Gusto, je nachdem, wo man gerade am besten randalieren kann. Und zu diesen Kreisen gehört die Hooligan-Szene genauso wie die Antifa.

Die Gelder für Flüchtlingslager hätten gezahlt werden müssen. Das habe ich hier auch schon mehrfach und langwierig mit 100en Nachweisen durchgekaut. Aber nicht so, wie es geschehen ist. Die Gelder hätten dahin gehen müssen, wo sie gebraucht wurden (und werden): an das UNHCR. Es hatte gemahnt, ja förmlich gebettelt, die Länder mögen doch endlich die zugesagten Gelder überweisen, sonst würden sich die Menschen aufmachen. Merkel hat die Gelder sogar gekürzt. Ich habe jetzt echt nicht den Nerv, es noch mal so durchzukauen. Wenn es dich interessiert, dann such danach in meiner Beitragshistorie. Damals ging es um Mio-Beträge.
Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn, ein paar wenige auserwählte Migranten (die seit geraumer Zeit keine Flüchtlinge mehr sind, sondern auf der Suche nach dem gelobten Land aus Afrika und Co. rübermachen), in einem der teuersten Länder der Welt mit solchen Unsummen zu betreuen, die wirklich Kranken, Schwachen und Armen aber zu ignorieren.
Auf Phoenix lief vorgestern(?!) die Debatte um den Haushalt. Dort wurde in einem Interview gesagt, dass allein für diesen Haushalt 60-100Mrd Euro angesetzt werden. Mal davon ab, dass ich diese 40Mrd "Spielraum" schon gaga fand, sind das Summen, die jenseits von Gut und Böse liegen.

Der UNHCR hat für die Versorgung der Hungernden, Armen und Vertriebenen weltweit ein Budget von 8mrd. Dollar.

Wir geben nochmals 60-100Mrd (und das ist nur der Bundeshaushalt, die Bundesländer darf man noch mal mit eigenen Ausgaben draufrechnen) für die aus, die stark und monetär gut genug aufgestellt waren, um Schleuser zu bezahlen.
Mit diesen 60-100Mrd Euro könnte man tatsächlich etwas bewirken. Schon als Einmalzahlung würde es quasi alles verändern.
Es ergibt keinen Sinn. Es ist nicht durchdacht. Es muss auch niemand durch x sichere Länder fliehen, um in das Land mit den höchsten Leistungen zu migrieren.

Und sowieso: wovon reden wir eigentlich überhaupt? Nicht mal das wird (absichtlich) in diesem Diskurs offen benannt: Flucht (also Schutz vor Gefahr für Leib und Leben) oder Migration (das Einwandern in ein Land, weil einem Land, Leute und Gegebenheiten zusagen).
Es gibt kein Recht auf Migration. Nirgendwo. Schon gar nicht ohne Background-Prüfung und Nachweis, dass man der Zielgesellschaft keinen Schaden zufügt. Versuch es. Niemand wird dich einfach ohne irgendwas und ohne zumindest dein Gefahrenpotential zu prüfen, einwandern lassen. Gut, einige Länder (bspw. Zypern) verkaufen EU-Pässe. Warum das sein darf und warum da nicht schon längst... Aber was schert die EU so was schon, die hat ja das heiße Eisen Zeitumstellung entdeckt und Zypern profitiert dann auch irgendwie von dubiosen Neubürgern, die Geld ins Land bringen.
Aber das soll jetzt nicht das Thema sein.

Wir zahlen dieses Geld, weil Merkel und ihre CDU nicht handelten, als es jemanden gebraucht hätte, der mehr als nur die Fähigkeit zum Aussitzen besitzt.
Man muss es ganz klar sagen: Es ist KEIN Akt der Menschlichkeit gewesen!

Der Wissenschaftliche Dienst hat in seinem Gutachten festgestellt, dass bis heute die rechtliche Grundlage fehlt.

Ein Urteil des EUGH hat zwar festgestellt, dass Deutschland als Staat ein "Eintrittsrecht" besitzt, mit dem es bestimmen kann, wen es ins Land lässt und somit die Grenzöffnung rechtlich abgesichert.
Nur ist das hoch diffizil. Denn wenn man sich darauf beruft, dann hat Merkel die Menschen "eingeladen" und folgte eben keinem höher gelagertem Recht, den Genfer Konventionen, EU-Recht oder dem Grundgesetz (diese ermöglichen das Vorgehen rechtlich nämlich nicht).
Wer sich auf das Eintrittsrecht beruft, verwirkt damit auch eine bindende "Umverteilung" auf andere Länder. Denn wer absichtlich einreisen lässt, kann von anderen nicht erwarten, dass sie sich an der einseitigen Entscheidung beteiligen.
Deswegen hält Merkel auch schön die Klappe.

Statt ihre Fehler einzusehen und zu korrigieren, hat sie lieber einen Kampf "Gut gegen Böse" in der Bevölkerung inszeniert, in dem sie sich als quasi Heilige ausgeklammert hat. Einen Kampf, den Linke nur zu gerne aufgegriffen haben, weil er ihrem Weltbild entspricht.
Damit blieb und bleibt für die, die mit einem Taschenrechner umgehen können, die diese diktierte Milchmädchenrechnung nicht verstehen und dazu auch noch Miterleben dürfen, wie sich bspw. Silvester verändert hat, wie die Bahnhöfen immer asozialer werden, nur noch ein Vakuum.
Es geht hier absolut nicht um "Gut und Böse", sondern um Maß und Mitte, um die Fehler einer Frau, die ihre Gichtgriffel nicht vom Thron lösen kann, für das Kanzleramt sogar das Wirtschaftsministerium abgibt, die Gesellschaften europaweit aufreibt, nur um das eigene Gesicht zu wahren. 




Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und klar, Links bestimmt jetzt "die"  Mitte. Na dann fangen wir mal mit den linken Sachen an. Mehr Geld im sozialen Bereich ? Also mehr Sozialarbeiter, Polizisten, Pfleger und Ärzte? Eine Reform der Rente? Steuerreform? Stärkung der Arbeitnehmer? Erhöhung des Mindestlohns über 10 €? Erhöhung von Hartz IV?


Alles tolle und schön klingende Dinge. Jemand aus der Mitte würde das alles begrüßen, im selben Atemzug aber auch fragen, wie das bezahlt werden soll. Noch mehr Steuern? Die Mär von den Superreichen, denen man nur genug wegnehmen müsste, damit alles läuft? Hat das denn schon mal funktioniert? Wie sieht es denn bspw. gerade in Venezuela aus?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ideologie folgt Jeder. Es gibt nicht die Mitte. Die Mitte von Kohl war eine Andere, als die unter Schröder.


Nein, nicht jeder. Das Gegenteil zur Ideologie ist der Pragmatismus. Er ist die Lösung aller Probleme.
Die Mitte hat sich nie wirklich verändert. Auch wenn anderes suggeriert wird: die Deutschen sind im Großen und Ganzen Pragmatiker. Der Spruch "Wir sind mehr!" obliegt eigentlich einzig dieser Schicht, denn sie ist "mehr".
Wahr ist aber leider auch, dass die Deutschen unglaublich behäbig sind, wenn es um die Politik und ihre Folgen geht. 

Schon Goethe wusste:
"Den Teufel spürt das Völkchen nie, 
Und wenn er sie beim Kragen hätte."

Der Pragmatiker winkt ab und denkt am Ende "Regel ich das eben in meiner Welt für meine Familie selbst. Von oben habe ich eh nichts zu erwarten." und wählt das, von dem er den wenigsten zusätzlichen Schaden erwartet.





Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und was die Gesellschaft spaltet ist die Doppelmoral. Oh ein Schwarzer hat eine Frau angegrabscht? Empörung in den Kommentaren. Oh eine Frau wurde angefasst? Nein, die lügt doch. Ein Deutscher macht so etwas nicht (oft die selben Kommentatoren).  Hooligans ziehen mit Sprüchen wie für jeden toten Deutschen ein toter Ausländer durch die Stadt? Ach halb so wild.
> 
> Die Gewalt der Moslems wird beklagt, während sogar in der zweiten Bundesliga regelmäßig Sonderzüge fahren und bei einem Spiel mehr Polizisten unterwegs sind, als auf großen Stadtfesten? Was trotzdem die Randale nicht verhindert?



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Gewalt, die man als Gesellschaft aushalten muss, weil sie nun mal in den eigenen Reihen entsteht und der, die vermeidbar gewesen wäre, wenn man denn aufgepasst hätte, wen man in seine Reihen lässt.
Es hat wohl niemand etwas dagegen, wenn rechtschaffene Ausländer in großer Zahl ein Leben in Deutschland anstreben würden und wir dies zuließen.
Aber die Wahrheit ist: wir wissen nicht, wer zu uns kommt. Es ist den Linken auch völlig egal. Die Rechten wollen gar niemanden, was auch völlig gaga ist.

Der Deal zwischen Staat und Bevölkerung lautet unter anderem: Du schützt uns vor allem, was uns gefährlich (in- wie ausländisch) werden kann und dafür tragen wir keine Waffen bei uns. Alle gewalt geht vom Staate aus.
Diesen Deal hat man 2015 einseitig aufgekündigt und möchte uns verkaufen, wie toll das doch ist, Opfer nun mal hinzunehmen sind und wie schön es ist, das Steuergeld völlig sinnfrei zu verbrennen.

Das ist eben keine Mitte, das ist nicht pragmatisch. Das ist mit normalen Rechtsempfinden unvereinbar.

/afk arbeiten


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2018)

@taskmaster
Das Finanzministerium haben wir abgegeben, nicht das Wirtschaftsministerium.

Und zu den Linken kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen, aber sonst.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

> Die Mitte ist seit spätestens 2015 das, was Linke vorgeben. Das kann per Definition nur ins Unglück führen, denn dadurch teilt man die Gesellschaft. Ohne Mitte gibt es nur noch Extreme, an denen man sich orientieren muss. "Sei für uns oder sei Gegner!", wer nicht links sein will, kann nun nur noch rechts sein. Der Konsens ist völlig verloren gegangen.
> Damit rast die Gesellschaft auf einen Abgrund zu.





> Der Deal zwischen Staat und Bevölkerung lautet unter anderem: Du schützt uns vor allem, was uns gefährlich (in- wie ausländisch) werden kann und dafür tragen wir keine Waffen bei uns. Alle gewalt geht vom Staate aus.
> Diesen Deal hat man 2015 einseitig aufgekündigt und möchte uns verkaufen, wie toll das doch ist, Opfer nun mal hinzunehmen sind und wie schön es ist, das Steuergeld völlig sinnfrei zu verbrennen.



Hie kann man sehen, Biedermeier und die Brandstifter, Behauptungen aufstellen, die jeder aber aber auch jeder sachlichen Grundlage entbehren, im Gegenteil es werden rein subjektive Wahrnehmungen und Fake News geschürt, um eine bestimmte Agenda zu focieren. Du warst nie Mitte und wirst es auch nie sein, mit diesen Aussagen, muss man dir klar rechtsextreme bis rechtsradikale Tendenzen unterstellen.
Opfer von Totschlag und Toetung auf Verlangen in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik
Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2017 | Statista
Vergewaltigung – Wikipedia 

Weder gibt es ausgewöhnlich mehr Gewaltverbrechen, die es in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht auch schon gegeben hat, noch ist irgendetwas verwahrlost, ganz im Gegenteil, der Großteil aller Innenstädte und Bahnhöfe sind um Lichtjahre sicherer und sanierter, als sie es in den 80er,90er und Anfang 2000er Jahren jemals waren.

Dazu muss man dir leider absprechen, so richtig die Gesamtzusammenhänge zwischen Einwanderungsgesetz und Asylgesetzgebung zu verstehen, ein Einwanderungsgesetz kann zwar Einwanderung steuern, hat aber keinen Einfluss auf unsere Asylgesetzgebung, und Migration außerhalb der EU und den USA, findet in Deutschland zu 95% über die Asylgesetzgebung statt. Dabei sah man schon seit 2010 und noch schlimmer seit 2012/13, dass die Dublin Gesetzgebung im Bereich Asyl vollkommen versagt hat, da sie Italien und Griechenland 70-80% der gesamten Asylmigration in die EU aufgebürdet hat. Alle anderen hatten die Einstellung, nach uns die Sinnflut, sollen doch die Grenzländer selber klarkommen.
2015 war nichts anderes als die Kulmination des Versagens des Dublin Systems, bei dem die deutsche Regierung/Merkel, Italien und vor allen dingen Griechenland Zeit erkauft hat, sonst wäre zumindestens Griechenland als Staat völlig kollabiert! Bei Griechenland viel das auch noch zur Hochzeit der Eurokrise, das Land war schon ohne die 1 Millionen Flüchtline im Sommer 2015 handlungsunfähig.
Es hat hier in Deutschland nie de Herrschaft des Unrechts gegeben, es wurden im Sommer 2015 nur mehrere POLITISCHE Entscheidungen getroffen, als wirtschaftlich stärkstes und größtes Land der EU, die Flüchtlingskrise aufzufangen, wozu weder Italien noch Griechenland jemals in der Lage gewesen wären.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2018)

Don von Herrschaft des Unrechts war hier nie die Rede, er hat doch selbst geschrieben, dass die Handlung rechtlich gedeckt war.

Lesen wir hier verschiedene Beiträge?


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

Anscheinend schon!



> Der Wissenschaftliche Dienst hat in seinem Gutachten festgestellt, dass bis heute die rechtliche Grundlage fehlt.
> 
> Ein Urteil des EUGH hat zwar festgestellt, dass Deutschland als Staat ein "Eintrittsrecht" besitzt, mit dem es bestimmen kann, wen es ins Land lässt und somit die Grenzöffnung rechtlich abgesichert.
> Nur ist das hoch diffizil. Denn wenn man sich darauf beruft, dann hat Merkel die Menschen "eingeladen" und folgte eben keinem höher gelagertem Recht, den Genfer Konventionen, EU-Recht oder dem Grundgesetz (diese ermöglichen das Vorgehen rechtlich nämlich nicht).
> ...



Auch hier wieder nichts als Propaganda, Merkel hat überhaupt niemand eingeladen, die türkischen Beamten, haben die Flüchtlingswelle schon vor Merkels Öffnung mit allen Mitteln angefeuert, den Flüchtlingen wuden die Schlauchboote besorgt und eigenhändig von den türkischen Grenzschützern zum Wasser getragen. Erst als die EU und Deutschland Geld versprochen haben, hat es in der Türkei wieder so etwas wie Grenzschutz in Richtung EU gegeben! Wie schon in meinem oberen Post dargelegt, wasr das einzig und alleine eine pro EU und hauptsächlich eine pro Griechenlandentscheidung nach den Eurokrisen Verhandlungen. Ohne die Entscheidung Merkels im Sommer 2015 wäre das völlige Chaos ausgebrochen, jedenfalls in Griechenland, auf dem Balkan und teilweise in Italien.

Hat sich schon mal Jemand gefragt, warum die Griechen seit der Flüchtlingskrise 2015 so unglaublich kooparitiv mit Deutschland sind?
Keine Reparationsforderungen mehr
Als erste bilaterales Abkommen zur Rücknahme von bereits registrierten Asylbewerbern mit Deutschland
etc. etc.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @taskmaster
> Das Finanzministerium haben wir abgegeben, nicht das Wirtschaftsministerium.
> 
> Und zu den Linken kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen, aber sonst.



Ach Gott, ja. Danke für die Ausbesserung.
Man muss nicht meiner Meinung sein. Ich teile nur meine Sicht der Dinge mit. 

@Don-71
Ka wofür ich "Propaganda" betreiben sollte. Ich werbe für Pragmatismus und der benötigt wahrlich keine "Schönfärberei", er steht und spricht für sich selbst. Dass die PKS das Papier nicht wert ist, auf das sie gedruckt wurde, habe ich schon x-fach erklärt.
Unter anderem auch hier:


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die PKS ist nirgendwo eindeutig und eine Nebelkerze par excellence. Sie lässt vor allem keinerlei Rückschlüsse darauf zu, wie "sicher" es irgendwo ist.
> 
> PKS: Was die Kriminalstatistik misst - und was nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...




Und ganz besonders, dass nicht mal die einzelnen Erhebung untereinander vergleichbar sind. Statistiken muss man eben auch lesen können, um zu verstehen, wie man sie verwenden kann.
Die PKS weist nur aus, was gesehen wird und polizeilich fertig ermittelt und an den Staatsanwalt übergegangen ist.
Das führt zu Possen wie zu Silvester in Köln: 


> Mehr als 1100 Strafanzeigen wurden nach der Kölner Silvesternacht erstattet. Aber in der monatlich veröffentlichten Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik tauchen die Delikte aus der Silvesternacht entweder gar nicht auf oder erst mehrere Monate nach den Ereignissen, wie aus einer Antwort des Innenministeriums auf eine CDU-Anfrage hervorgeht.
> 
> Die Sprecherin der Union im Parlamentarischen Untersuchungsausschuss „Silvesternacht“, Ina Scharrenbach, hält die Statistik daher für wenig aussagekräftig. Mit Transparenz habe sie nichts zu tun. „Die Silvesternacht mit mehr als 1000 Delikten erscheint nicht mehr so schlimm, wenn man sie über mehrere Monate verteilt bekanntgibt“, sagte Scharrenbach. Laut Ministerium erschienen die Sexualstraftaten erst im April und Juni in der Statistik, weil die Verfahren erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft abgegeben worden seien.
> 
> *Die meisten Taten aus der Silvesternacht seien aber erst gar nicht in die Kriminalstatistik eingeflossen, weil es sich hier nicht um so genannte „Opferdelikte“ handele, erklärte Innenminister Ralf Jäger (SPD). Opferdelikte beeinflussten das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bürger im besonderen Maße, zum Beispiel Gewalt, Einbrüche und Vergewaltigungen. Bei der überwiegenden Anzahl der Taten in der Silvesternacht handele es sich aber um Taschendiebstähle und Beleidigungen auf sexueller Grundlage. Scharrenbach warf Jäger „Zynismus“ vor. Die vielen Opfer seien offenbar nicht Opfer genug gewesen, um in einer Statistik aufzutauchen.*



Silvesternacht: Koelner Silvesternacht: Delikte fehlen in der Statistik | General-Anzeiger Bonn

Oder solche Geschichten: Schoente die Polizei die Aufklaerungs-Statistik?  |  waz.de  | Region

Die Statistik ist ein ganz besonderer Fachbereich mit vielen schönen Tricks, die es möglich machen, alles auszudrücken, was der/die Ersteller möchten.

/wieder an die Arbeit


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

Mit was argumentiert man dann?

Mit den aufgebauschten Echokammern einer AfD?
Oder deiner "fachmännischen" Meinung, obwohl ich überhaupt nicht weiß, welche Expertise du hast?

Als normaler Bürger schaue ich mir die öffentlichen Statisken an, wenn du andere *belegbare* statistische Zahlen und Fakten hast, dann präsentiere sie, andernfalls argumetiere ich mit den öffentlichen Statistiken wie jeder andere auch.
Das der rechten Ecke die Statisken nicht passen ist mir klar, nur dann hätte ich gerne was anderes BELGBARES und keine subjektiven Wahrnehmungen!
Sonst ist das mit der PKS nichts anderes, als die nächste Alu Hut Theorie.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. September 2018)

Das ist ja gerade der Witz an dieser Nummer: es gibt nichts mehr außer der PKS. Es wird nichts mehr ausgegeben. Und selbst bei der Drückt man sich so gut es geht: 
NRW: Minister Jaeger warnt: Panikmache mit Kriminal-Statistik nutzt nur den Populisten

Es kann niemand anderes verlässliche Daten ausgeben, weil sie nur der Staat sammeln kann (Geh halt mal in die Staatsanwaltschaften und Polizeireviere und frag an, ob du alle Fälle 2017 zählen darfst. Viel Spaß. Erst zeigen sie dir den Vogel, dann die Augangstür.). Nur er hat Zugriff auf die tatsächlichen und ungefilterten Fallzahlen.
Und du darfst dich jetzt mal fragen, warum das so läuft.
a) weil die Zahlen noch viel besser sind und man nicht angeben möchte
b) weil die Zahlen katastrophal sind und "den Falschen" in die Hände spielen könnten.

Es braucht für diese Ableitung echt nicht viel.
Ich meine, ich kann verstehen, dass es unangenehm ist, offen über dieses Thema zu reden. Aber diese Art der (nennen wir sie mal liebevoll) Verschleierung ist einfach nur eines Rechtsstaats unwürdig.


P.S.: Wenn du tatsächlich annimmst, dass Spiegel Online "rechte" Alu-Hut-Artikel verfasst, bspw der BDK selbst recht allergisch auf die PKS reagiert und sogar Beamte vortreten und laut Kritik äußern... Well...
Bist du überhaupt noch mit etwas zu erreichen, das deinem Weltbild widerspricht?
Wach halt endlich mal auf. Das hat absolut nichts mit "rechter Ecke" zu tun.

/so, wirklich arbeiten. Viel zu viel Ablenkung hier.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder nichts als Propaganda, Merkel hat überhaupt niemand eingeladen, die türkischen Beamten, haben die Flüchtlingswelle schon vor Merkels Öffnung mit allen Mitteln angefeuert, den Flüchtlingen wuden die Schlauchboote besorgt und eigenhändig von den türkischen Grenzschützern zum Wasser getragen. Erst als die EU und Deutschland Geld versprochen haben, hat es in der Türkei wieder so etwas wie Grenzschutz in Richtung EU gegeben! Wie schon in meinem oberen Post dargelegt, wasr das einzig und alleine eine pro EU und hauptsächlich eine pro Griechenlandentscheidung nach den Eurokrisen Verhandlungen. Ohne die Entscheidung Merkels im Sommer 2015 wäre das völlige Chaos ausgebrochen, jedenfalls in Griechenland, auf dem Balkan und teilweise in Italien.


Bleiben wir mal dabei, dass es zum Zeitpunkt der so genannten Grenzöffnung keine Alternative mehr gab. Seh ich vollkommen ein.
*Aber* die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Vorbereitung gab. Aus eigener Erfahrung, wir waren hier vollkommen überrascht und unvorbereitet.
Es ist doch keine Lüge, das man vor Ort die Hilfen zurück gefahren hat und sich nicht ausreichend gekümmert hat.

Merkel hätte einfach vor 2015 unpopulär handeln müssen, deswegen hat sie es ausgesessen und gehofft, dass das was eingetreten ist nicht eintritt.
Sie ist weder Verräterin, noch sonstwas. Es ist schlicht ein Charakterzug, der uns geschadet hat.

Einsprüche zu dieser Einschätzung? Wenn ja, dann bitte fundiert.


----------



## efdev (14. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einsprüche zu dieser Einschätzung? Wenn ja, dann bitte fundiert.


Nope stimme ich zu man hat es halt so lange wie es  ging vor sich hergeschoben, wie ein Schüler die Hausaufgaben.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

Ich sage gar nichts grundsätzliches dagegen, nur schaue dir mal die Stimmungslage in der CDU, SPD, FDP und in Europa an!
Die CDU und auch andere waren sehr glücklich mit Dublin, was scheren uns die Asylsuchenden, sind doch in Griechenland und in Italien, das sahen die Mehrzahl der EU Staaten genauso, dazu kam die aufgeheizte Stimmung in der deutschen Bevölkerung bzgl. Eurokrise, Griechenland, "wir" sind Zahlmeister von Europa. Keiner hat irgend etwas gemacht, ganz im Gegenteil die EU wurde massiv 2010-2015 von allen in den Dreck gezogen, auch von Teilen der deutschen Bevölkerung, um die Hilferufe aus vornehmlich Italien bezgl EU Außengrenze und Asylproblematik hat sich keiner geschert.

Auch konnte niemand vorrausahnen das die Türkei/Erdogan die Flüchtlinge massiv zur politischen Erpressung nutzt, in dem er einfach die Grenzen sperangelweit aufgemacht hat und den Flüchtlingen noch beim übersetzen nach Griechenland mit Material geholfen wurde

Klar hätte sie anders handeln können, aber weder gab es dafür eine Mehrheit der EU Staaten, noch in der deutschen Bevölkerung/Politik und dann setze dich mal dagegen durch mit dem Hinweis, es "könnte" etwas passieren, nachdem sowieso die ganzen Südländer Deutschland nur noch als Spassbremse mit Hang zum Sparen gesehen haben und in Deutschland so getan wurde, als finanzieren wir die ganze EU, ohne irgenwelche Vorteile (siehe Binnemarkt).


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar hätte sie anders handeln können, aber weder gab es dafür eine Mehrheit der EU Staaten, noch in der deutschen Bevölkerung/Politik und dann setze dich mal dagegen durch mit dem Hinweis, es "könnte" etwas passieren, nachdem sowieso die ganzen Südländer Deutschland nur noch als Spassbremse mit Hang zum Sparen gesehen haben und in Deutschland so getan wurde, als finanzieren wir die ganze EU, ohne irgenwelche Vorteile (siehe Binnemarkt).



Ein guter Politiker ist aber rauch kein Fähnchen im Wind und ich kenne wirklich keinen, grundsätzlich ernst zunehmenden, Politiker in der Position die sich so wie eine Fahne im Wind bewegt wie diese Kanzlerin.
Die Bankenkrise ist überstanden, die Schäden sind aber nicht repariert und neue Risiken sind nicht ausgeschlossen. Der Hickhack bei der Atompolitik etc

Das ist die Ära Merkel, schlechte gesichtslose Politik und das mit oder ohne Flüchtlingskrise.

Ich war 2013 übrigens pro SPD.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

> P.S.: Wenn du tatsächlich annimmst, dass Spiegel Online "rechte" Alu-Hut-Artikel verfasst, bspw der BDK selbst recht allergisch auf die PKS reagiert und sogar Beamte vortreten und laut Kritik äußern... Well...
> Bist du überhaupt noch mit etwas zu erreichen, das deinem Weltbild widerspricht?
> Wach halt endlich mal auf. Das hat absolut nichts mit "rechter Ecke" zu tun.



Ich sehe deine Kritik an der PKS nicht vornehmlich als Alu Hut Theorie, aber ich als rational denkender Mensch, brauche sachliche Fakten und auch wenn die PKS, Anlass zur Kritik gibt, kann man sich nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen es wäre wesentlich, zehnmal, hunderfach schlimmer, ohne irgendwelche Belege. Die Statisken die ich gepostet habe sind ja über einen Zeitraum von fast 20 Jahren und jetzt behauptet die rechte Ecke, alles gefälschte Statisken, es ist x fach schlimmer, gefühlt befinden wir uns sowieso im Ausnahmezustand, Belege und Fakten dazu haben wir aber nicht, außer das die PKS Anlass zur Kritik bietet. Darauf kann kein Mensch eine sachliche Diskussion und Fakten aufbauen und wer das befördert, will m.M. nach auch keine faktenorientierte Diskussion.

Dazu habe ich meine Zweifel, dass nun Politik, Justiz und Polizeiapparat, alle daran ein Interesse haben, Statisken massiv zu fälschen, wie gesagt ich will die PKS nicht unter allen Umständen verteidigen und sie bietet Anlass zur Kritik, dass was aber daraus in der rechten Ecke und auch teilweise mit deinen Anspielungen bzgl. Aufkündigung der Mitte 2015 und der Deal zwischen Staat und Bevölkerung bzgl. Rechsstaat, halte ich für extrem übertrieben, bis pure Propaganda. Wir leben hier nicht in einer Bananenrepublik, wenn du das doch so siehst, hätte ich gerne belegbare Beweise dafür.

Wir können sofort darüber reden, dass es politischen Druck gibt, dass die PKS oder offizielle Statisken "neutraler/ pragmatischer" geführt werden.

Und nochmal, nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung und eigenem Erleben, war die "Sicherheitslage auf deutschlen Straßen" zum Zeitpunkt der Balkanflüchtlinge und der gleichzeitigen größten Einwanderungswelle von Russlanddeutschen, genauso "gefährlich oder gefährlicher". Davon ausgenommen sind natürlich islamistisch motivierte Anschläge.
Nur hat damals kein Hahn danach gekräht.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. September 2018)

Um es mal so zusammen zu fassen, Deutschland wird sich so ändern wie es sich ändern soll.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Bankenkrise ist überstanden, die Schäden sind aber nicht repariert und neue Risiken sind nicht ausgeschlossen. Der Hickhack bei der Atompolitik etc



Gab letztens eine Doku über die Banken im ZDF. Die Banken haben inzwischen mehr Mistpapiere gesammelt als vor der Krise 2007. Wenn der Karton aufgeht, geht einiges unter. Und Trump und Konsorten verschärfen das noch, weil sie die Regulierungen wieder abgeschafft haben.
Die Bankenblase wird also irgendwann platzen und dann wirt der Knall größer sein als jemals zuvor.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2018)

Ich gehe jetzt mal auf den letzten Absatz ein. Nein, ich muss es als Gesellschaft nicht aushalten, wenn man Milliarden für Leute ausgibt, die sich nicht benehmen können und das Aeguemnt ich muss nur Ist, sind halt hier geboren. 

Hartz IV würde auch von CDU und FDP begrüßt und über eine Baschaffung denkt man nicht nach. Das die Vermögen extrem ungleich verteilt sind, ist auch keine Linke Propaganda.  Das die Steuern unter Kohl für die Reicheren auch höher waren, nun auch nicht.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. September 2018)

Es gab ja in Chemnitz ein Konzert und der Sänger von den Toten Hosen, Campino hatte unsere Deutsche Sängerin Helene Fisher aufgefordert sich zu äussern.

Sie sagte, Sie äussert sich nicht zu politischen Themen, ihre Sprache ist die Musik - ganz nach dem Motto es ist Krieg und NIEMAND geht hin. Chapeau Helene, wow.

YouTube


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

@ Threshold

Das hast du jetzt aber sehr pauschaliert, ich habe die Doku auch gesehen.
Es gibt schon einige zielführende Maßnahmen, aber wie so oft haben Lobbyisten die wirksamsten wieder verhindert.

Ich sehe zumindestens Deutschland besser aufgestellt, da die Landesbanken plus ihrer subsidiären Institute, doch wesentlich besser kontrolliert werden, also eine Hypo Real Estate wird es nicht mehr geben, aber einige deutsche Banken sitzen immer noch auf einem Haufen fauler Kredite, ob uns das hift wird man sehen.

@ Oi!Olli

Auf was bezieht sich dein Post? (Welches andere Posting)
Die Steuern unter Kohl waren ERST nach der Wiedervereinigung so hoch, wie du es beschreibst, genau auf Grund dieser Ausnahmesituation, vor der Wiedervereinigung waren die Steuern wesentlich niedriger, auch der Spitzensteuersatz.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gab letztens eine Doku über die Banken im ZDF. Die Banken haben inzwischen mehr Mistpapiere gesammelt als vor der Krise 2007. Wenn der Karton aufgeht, geht einiges unter. Und Trump und Konsorten verschärfen das noch, weil sie die Regulierungen wieder abgeschafft haben.
> Die Bankenblase wird also irgendwann platzen und dann wirt der Knall größer sein als jemals zuvor.


Das war mit neue Risiken sind nicht ausgeschlossen gemeint. Ich war 2013 auch total davon überzeugt, dass der Euro am Arsch ist und zwar total. Hab mich geirrt, deswegen will ich auch jetzt nicht darauf wetten, dass das Kartenhaus wieder zusammen fällt. Aber die Gefahr sehe ich.


Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal auf den letzten Absatz ein. Nein, ich muss es als Gesellschaft nicht aushalten, wenn man Milliarden für Leute ausgibt, die sich nicht benehmen können und das Argument ich muss nur Ist, sind halt hier geboren.



Was willst du sonst mit denen machen die von hier kommen. Staatenlos machen geht nicht, ergo dein Problem.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (14. September 2018)

Trump hat den Etat strikt erhöht. Angreifende Staaten werden via Lockheed Martin beschossen. Viele ehemalige Deutsche bilden Amerika. Mir reichte der Blick von Trump zu Merkel, als wenn er sagen wollte, Schwester, das sind erst die Anfänge. Trump hat Berater und die habens drauf, er selbst hat mit eine der schönsten Frauen der Welt, das ist kein Cowboy. Der spielt kein Poker. Der weiß ganz genau, was auf der Welt los ist.


Kulturerhalt. Döner oder Burger, Blaumohn nur chirurgisch für Unfallopfer, nicht im Krieg.

Kein Eurofighter kommt an eine F22 dranne, auch nicht an eine F15 Strike Eagle.

Viele unterschätzen den Dürren von Ostafrika im Streifen Kptlt. Phillips auf Khat. Somali Basin.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2018)

Oh man redet doch immer von härteren Strafen. Oder gar Spiele absagen wenn die Sicherheit nicht garantierbar ist.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. September 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Es gab ja in Chemnitz ein Konzert und der Sänger von den Toten Hosen, Campino hatte unsere Deutsche Sängerin Helene Fisher aufgefordert sich zu äussern.
> 
> Sie sagte, Sie äussert sich nicht zu politischen Themen, ihre Sprache ist die Musik - ganz nach dem Motto es ist Krieg und NIEMAND geht hin. Chapeau Helene, wow.
> 
> YouTube



Wen interessiert es auch, was diese dumme Nuss zu sagen hat? Ihre Fans jeden Falls nicht. Die schauen entweder nur auf ihre Titten oder sind geistig nicht weit genug entwickelt, als dass Politik sie interessieren würde.

Abgesehen davon kann sie ja eh nur das sagen, was 99% aller Promis, VIPs, Stars, etc. von sich geben. Und in dem Fall wäre das, die Gewalt in Chemnitz zu verurteilen, blablabla. Würden sich diese Leute anderweitig äußern, würde das ganz schlicht und einfach ihrer Karriere schaden. Deshalb tun sie es auch nicht und plappern den Mist nach, den die Medien verbreiten, ganz egal ob es zutrifft oder erfundener Bockmist ist. Juckt doch die nicht. 

Die ganze Debatte um die angeblichen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz kotzt mich sowieso an, weil sie verlogen und heuchlerisch ist und darüber hinaus auch pietätlos gegenüber dem Mordopfer, da so getan wird, als wären die Hetzjagden ein Skandal und der Mord eine Lapalie. So scheint es jeden Falls zu sein, wenn man die Medien verfolgt. Einfach nur zum Kotzen! Aber Hauptsache Lichterkette und Konzerte gegen Rechts.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2018)

Der Hass muss ja tief sitzen auf eine Frau, die du garantiert nicht persönlich kennst, ist da Neid im Spiel?

Aber es ist natürlich nicht pietätlos gegenüber dem Opfer, es für politische Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren und zu missbrauchen?!
Für Totschlag ist die Polizei zuständig nicht die braunen besorgten Bürger, denn wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, wem das nicht gefällt, kann ja gerne nach Polen, Ungarn oder Russland ziehen, dort heißt man solche Leute immer willkommen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. September 2018)

Wer machte denn den Mord vergessen? Vielleicht die Rechtsextremen, die ein Opfer "betrauert" haben, dass ihrer Meinung nach nicht mal hierher gehört hätte? (Ich lasse mal die Nazis weg, bei denen Linke eh kein Lebensrecht haben und Kubaner auch nicht).


----------



## remember5 (14. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ..., denn wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat,.....


LOL

Hier, so siehts demnächst überall aus in der BRD "Papa, ich hab Angst!" "Die haben ihre Hose runter."

Das Lied von Haftbefehl war ne Vorankündigung was auf Deutschland zukommt.
Haftbefehl - Lass die Affen aus'm Zoo


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe deine Kritik an der PKS nicht vornehmlich als Alu Hut Theorie, aber ich als rational denkender Mensch, brauche sachliche Fakten und auch wenn die PKS, Anlass zur Kritik gibt, kann man sich nicht einfach hinstellen und sagen es wäre wesentlich, zehnmal, hunderfach schlimmer, ohne irgendwelche Belege. Die Statisken die ich gepostet habe sind ja über einen Zeitraum von fast 20 Jahren und jetzt behauptet die rechte Ecke, alles gefälschte Statisken, es ist x fach schlimmer, gefühlt befinden wir uns sowieso im Ausnahmezustand, Belege und Fakten dazu haben wir aber nicht, außer das die PKS Anlass zur Kritik bietet. Darauf kann kein Mensch eine sachliche Diskussion und Fakten aufbauen und wer das befördert, will m.M. nach auch keine faktenorientierte Diskussion.
> 
> Dazu habe ich meine Zweifel, dass nun Politik, Justiz und Polizeiapparat, alle daran ein Interesse haben, Statisken massiv zu fälschen, wie gesagt ich will die PKS nicht unter allen Umständen verteidigen und sie bietet Anlass zur Kritik, dass was aber daraus in der rechten Ecke und auch teilweise mit deinen Anspielungen bzgl. Aufkündigung der Mitte 2015 und der Deal zwischen Staat und Bevölkerung bzgl. Rechsstaat, halte ich für extrem übertrieben, bis pure Propaganda. Wir leben hier nicht in einer Bananenrepublik, wenn du das doch so siehst, hätte ich gerne belegbare Beweise dafür.
> 
> ...



Du rallst es nicht. Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach mal einen Kurzlehrgang in Statistik geben. 
Es geht hier nicht um "Kritik" a la "Die Schriftart ist falsch gewählt".
Es geht darum, dass die Statistik an sich überhaupt nichts taugt, es nicht mal möglich ist, die PKS von 2017 mit der von 2016 in Relation zu setzen. Ganz zu schweigen von der von 2010 oder umgekehrt.
Es gibt keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Und das Tolle ist: das ist keine Fälschung im strafrechtlichen Sinne, denn Statistiken kann man frei nach Gusto erstellen. Es gibt keine Gesetze, die bindend und strafbewehrt eine bestimmte Methodik vorschreiben.

Die PKS ist schlicht und ergreifend ein politisches Mittel. Vor ein paar Seiten wollten hier bestimmte Personen erklären, dass eine Demo und ein paar gehobene Arme die Kriminalpolizei von Tatorten fernhält, diese wegen solcher Szenen völlig überlastet wären.
Und die PKS weißt ja nichts besonderes aus.

Kunststück, wenn man die Erhebung so gestaltet, dass alles Wichtige weitgehend weggefiltert wird.
Die Links gelesen? Irgendwie tut das niemand. Deswegen hole ich es jetzt mal direkt her (denn wenn man so was liest, sollte einem eigentlich die Galle hochkommen und jeder Zweifel weggewischt sein):



> „Mit großer Sorge betrachten wir den erneuten Anstieg bei den Gewaltdelikten!“ so Trautmann weiter.* „Insbesondere Gewaltdelikte im Zusammenhang mit Migranten bereiten uns Kopfzerbrechen. Oftmals handelt es sich um gefährliche Körperverletzungen oder Kapitaldelikte, die nicht mal eben so nebenbei mit einem Anhörbogen abgearbeitet werden können. Hier sind umfangreiche kriminalpolizeiliche Ermittlungen notwendig. Vernehmungen müssen oftmals mit Dolmetschern durchgeführt werden – sind dadurch komplizierter, umfangreicher und nehmen bedeutend mehr Zeit in Anspruch.“ Das führt zudem zu steigenden Verfahrenskosten. „Viele tausende Euro werden aus dem Haushalt der Polizei dafür aufgebracht und stehen für andere zwingend notwenige Ausgaben nicht mehr zur Verfügung!“ mahnte Trautmann. Diese aufwendigen Ermittlungen binden die Ermittler in allen Bereichen der Kriminalpolizei, *insbesondere aber bei den Kriminalkommissariaten in den Inspektionen – der Kripo vor Ort. „Hier können die Ermittler vor Arbeit kaum noch aus den Augen schauen und schieben mehr und mehr Akten vor sich her. Das ist auch kein Wunder!“ beklagte Trautmann. Wurden doch die Ermittler im Jahr 2017 noch öfter für die Arbeit in Ermittlungsgruppen herangezogen und mit Sonderaufgaben und –einsätzen belastet. „Das Problem ist die mangelhafte personelle Ausstattung in allen Bereichen!“  Die Einrichtung von Sonderkommissionen und Ermittlungsgruppen ist ein wichtiges Werkzeug, um gerade umfangreiche, besonders arbeitsintensive und komplexe Sachverhalte professionell abarbeiten zu können. Gleichzeitig darf man jedoch nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass das Personal für diese Ermittlungsgruppen und Sonderkommissionen aus dem derzeitigen Personalbestand der Kriminalpolizei zusammengezogen wird. Aufgrund der dünnen Personaldecke wirkt sich dieser Umstand so unmittelbar auf die tagesaktuelle Arbeit aus und führt zu erheblichen Mehrbelastungen der restlichen Kollegen.
> 
> Die Folge ist dabei klar – andere Verfahren bleiben über Wochen oder gar Monate schlichtweg liegen. „Das ist eine kreuzgefährliche Situation und droht sich weiter zuspitzen!“ befürchtet Trautmann. „Daher liegen unsere Forderungen klar auf der Hand: Wir benötigen mehr und auch speziell ausgebildetes Personal für die Kripo!“ So gehen in diesem wie auch in den kommenden Jahren wieder viele gut und speziell ausgebildete Kriminalisten in den Ruhestand. „Allen Beteiligten muss daher klar sein, dass wir auch in den nächsten Jahren Abstriche bei der Strafverfolgung im Land zu erwarten haben!“ Dabei muss auch betrachtet werden, dass die Anforderungen an die Straftatenuntersuchung und -aufklärung  stetig ansteigen und die gegenwärtige Personalzahl der Polizei in Brandenburg immer noch an der Evaluierung der Polizeireform aus dem Jahr 2015 ausgerichtet ist.


Und das ist "nur" die Lage der Kripo Brandenburg (die haben ja angeblich kaum Kontakt mit Migranten). 


> Beispiel Staatsschutz. In diesem Bereich stieg in den vergangenen Jahren die Zahl der Ermittlungsverfahren massiv an. Alleine im Zuständigkeitsbereich der Bundesanwaltschaft - *die nur mit einem Teil der Terrorermittlungen befasst ist - erhöhte sich die Zahl von 68 eingeleiteten Extremismusverfahren in 2013 auf rund 1200 in 2017.*


Was denkst du denn, wie es beispielsweise in NRW aussieht, dem Bundesland, das mehr Migranten aufgenommen hat, als ganz Italien?
Beispiel:


> *Auch die Zahl der sogenannten "Prüffälle Islamismus", in denen Beamte einem möglichen Terrorverdacht nachgehen müssen, hat sich etwa in Nordrhein-Westfalen seit 2014 fast verdoppelt.* Das führt dazu, dass die Polizei immer mehr Personal in den für politisch motivierte Kriminalität zuständigen Staatsschutz verschieben muss. Denn der ist auch für die Überwachung der stetig wachsenden Zahl islamistischer Gefährder zuständig, *deren Bearbeitung sich ebenfalls nicht in der PKS niederschlägt, aber Tausende Beamte beschäftigt.*



Das ist hier alles kein Witz, weissu?!
Kriminalitaet: Wie die Polizei-Statistik Verbrechen verheimlicht - WELT


> Regierungsfreundliche Statistik
> 
> Genau deshalb ist die PKS eine so regierungsfreundliche Statistik. Sie bestätigt die Politik: Gründet der Innenminister Sonderkommissionen gegen Rocker, werden auch mehr Straftaten in diesem Milieu aufgedeckt – die das Regierungshandeln zu bestätigen scheinen.
> 
> ...


Wohlgemerkt, dieser Artikel stammt von 2013.

Ich weiß nicht, was du so vor hast, aber ich wollte in diesem Land noch alt werden.
Es ist einfach unmöglich, dass solche Statistiken dazu dienen, politischen Wunschwelten zu kreieren, gleichzeitig die, die in der echten neuen Realität leben und nicht das Glück haben, irgendwo auf dem Land oder so weit vom Schuss weg wohnen zu können, zu diffamieren und sie als "Nazis" oder ähnlich zu verunglimpfen, wenn mal wieder ein paar Messerstiche ausgeteilt wurden.
Mal überlegt, warum neuerdings solche Aktionen nötig sind(?):
Waffenfreie Innenstadt: Sicherheitskonzept fuer Wiesbaden | Berliner Zeitung
---
Waffenverbot in S-Bahn: „Die Zahl der Verstoesse belegt, wie wichtig dieser Einsatz ist“ | Berliner Zeitung
---
Koeln: Waffenverbotszone rund um Hauptbahnhof soll gegen Gewalttaten helfen - FOCUS Online
Miete dich eben mal für einen Monat in diese Gegenden ein und schau, wer ein falsches Bild zeichnet.

Natürlich gibt es unter den Demonstranten auch Nazi-Dumpfbacken. Genauso wie es unter den Gegendemonstranten Antifa-Schläger gibt, die eigentlich nur Prügelparty feiern wollen.
Dagegen können sich die Menschen, die ganz normalen Bürger aber auch kaum wehren. Nicht mal die Polizei kann das verhindern, weil sich Demos jeder anschließen kann, es (noch) ein Demonstrationsrecht gibt.

Ich lasse es dir gerne noch mal Spiegel-Online erklären:


> Jedes Jahr im Frühling ist es Zeit für gute Nachrichten. Da treten zuerst die Innenminister der Länder und schließlich der Vertreter des Bundes nacheinander vor die Presse und verkünden in großer Einigkeit die frohe Botschaft. Das Land sei sicherer geworden, heißt es dann, die Zahl der Straftaten gesunken, die Polizei mache einen tollen Job. Und als quasi wissenschaftlicher Beleg für den ministeriellen Grundoptimismus muss stets die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik (PKS) herhalten. *Dabei wissen alle Beteiligten, dass dieses Zahlenwerk dafür kaum taugt - was aber niemanden stört: Eigenlob geht vor.*
> Das Praktische an der PKS ist ihre Komplexität. Sie erlaubt den Fachleuten in den Ministerien, zuversichtlich stimmende Entwicklungen zu entdecken und zu verbreiten. So wird in schöner Regelmäßigkeit aus weniger registrierten Straftaten abgeleitet, die Sicherheitslage habe sich verbessert. Dabei lässt sich diese Schlussfolgerung auf Grundlage der PKS überhaupt nicht ziehen. Und auch die gegenteilige Aussage, dass alles immer schlimmer werde, findet in der PKS keine solide Basis.



Ich weiß nicht, wie man sich mit solchem Wissen hinstellen und sagen kann:
"Lieber falsche/geschönte Zahlen, als keine Zahlen!"
Was wie eine verdrehte Version von Christian Lindners "Es ist besser, nicht zu regieren, als falsch zu regieren", ist in Wahrheit eine intellektuelle Bankrotterklärung.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oh man redet doch immer von härteren Strafen. Oder gar Spiele absagen wenn die Sicherheit nicht garantierbar ist.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Nur wird das schwierig. Denn dafür bräuchte es neue Gefängnisse, denn unsere sind randvoll, teilweise sogar überbucht.
Und Gefängnisse sind in der Nachbarschaft/möglichen Baugebieten in etwa so begehrt wie Atomkraftwerke. Ganz davon ab, dass wir nicht mal die aktuellen mit Gefängniswärtern besetzen können. Der Job ist auch nicht unbedingt attraktiv, denn die Gewalt innerhalb dieser Einrichtungen wird auch immer schlimmer.

Was viele vielleicht auch nicht wissen und sich womöglich immer wieder wundern:
Dass auf eine Bewährungsstrafe oft noch eine zweite, dritte, ..., sechste Bewährungsstrafe folgt, ist nicht unbedingt darin begründet, dass Richter so lasch und besonders Links eingestellt wären.
Ein Richter muss nach einem Urteil mit Haftstrafe auch den Gefängnisplatz "buchen".
Und das ist mittlerweile gar nicht so einfach. 

Wenn man also für härtere Strafen für Gewalttäter ist, dann muss man sich erst mal überlegen, wo wir die alle unterbringen.

Vielleicht wäre mehr Platz für unsere Volllpfosten, wenn wir einfach besser darauf achten würden, wen wir ins Land lassen:



> Man spricht nicht unbedingt deutsch im Knast. Der Anteil ausländischer Häftlinge steigt seit 2012 an. Er ist am höchsten in Stadtstaaten wie Hamburg (58 Prozent) und Berlin (47 Prozent), im Westen auffälliger als im Osten.
> 
> In Thüringen (187 Häftlinge) beträgt er zwölf Prozent, in Bayern 42,3 Prozent. 2012 lag er dort bei 30,5 Prozent. In Nordrhein-Westfalen sitzen 5835 ausländische Gefangene ein, in Niedersachsen 1543. Wohlgemerkt, darunter fallen nicht Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund oder Spätaussiedler.


Deutsch wird in den Gefaengnissen zur Fremdsprache - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost


> In Hessen spricht nach Angaben von Landesjustizministerin Eva Kühne-Hörmann (CDU) etwa jeder zweite Gefangene nur unzureichend Deutsch. In der Justizvollzugsanstalt Wiesbaden sind es sogar 75 Prozent, wie die „Bild“-Zeitung berichtet.


Hessens Justizministerin besorgt: Deutsch wird in Gefaengnissen zur Fremdsprache - Video - FOCUS Online

Es müsste also einiges passieren, damit dein Wunsch nach mehr härte für Hooligans umgesetzt werden könnte. Momentan fahren wir aber weiter "auf Sicht" und lassen alles geschehen.
So wird das nichts werden.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

Ich glaube du hast eine völlig falsche Vorstellung wo ich wohne und wo ich aufgewachsen bin.
Ich wohne in  einer Vorstadt von Hannover, keine 15 km von der Innenstadt entfernt, und ich fahre * jeden Tag mit Bus und Bahn* zur Arbeit über den Hauptbahnhof Hannover!
Deine Unterstellungen zu meiner Person sind gerade zu lächerlich, ich sehe die wirkliche Realität jeden Tag, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Leuten, die sich mit Youtube Videos aushelfen müssen!
Ich kann die Realität wohl besser Einschätzen, als alle braunen besorgten Bürger im Osten unseres Landes.
Ich bin am Rande einer Großstadt aufgewachsen, meine Schule lag in einem damals sehr sehr bekannten Brennpunkt und auch heute führt mich mein Arbeitsweg mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln jeden Tag, durch eine Großstadt in Deutschland!


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

Dann schaust du scheinbar absichtlich weg. Anders ist es nicht zu erklären. Ich wohne in Frankfurt (FFM), fahre jeden Tag Bahn. Hier ist das selbst mit viel ideologischer Verblendung unmöglich.

Und es ist eben keine Einschätzung von "braunen Bürgern". Du liest scheinbar absichtlich nicht, was ich an Quellen hier einfüge. Ich kann noch so viele Kriminalisten und Hintergrundberichte, Einschätzungen und Nachweise aufbringen.
Wie erklärt man jemandem, der selbst durch die Hölle fahren und das warme Wetter bewundern würde, dass er das Wesentliche nicht sieht?

Vermutlich gar nicht. Und das ist das Problem mit Ideologen und warum Ideologie nicht zielführend ist.

Im Paradies gibt es nichts Böses:
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/themen/...die-stasi-verbrechen-vertuschte/19319630.html

Hoffentlich erwachen die Pragmatiker zeitnahe aus dem Winterschlaf und reißen den Diskurs an sich, damit sich Lösungen für die Probleme finden, die Ideologen nicht sehen können, nicht sehen wollen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

Tja, Hannover war schon immer ein gefährliches Pflaster, dass war schon zu meiner Schulzeit und auch später nicht anders, wie überigens in fast jeder Großstadt in Deutschland.
Übrigens habe ich eine Zeitlang in Eppstein gewohnt und mußte jeden Tag über den Hauptbahnhof Frankfurt, Nachts war das zumindestens Ende der 90er Jahre, dass gefährlichste was ich je gesehen habe, da fühlt man sich Heute um Mitternacht rund um den Hannover Hauptbahnhof 100mal sicherer.

Mich als Ideologen zu bezeichnen, der seit mehr als 25 Jahren CDU wählt ist schon klasse, aber ich bin ja in den Augen deiner Ideologen auch schon linksgrün versifft, halt ein richtiger Kommunistenbengel, weil ich genau diese Demokratie und dieses Land so erhalten will, wie es sich seit 70 Jahren entwickelt hat!
Dagegen sprechen ja die besorgten braunen Bürger öffentlich und erst letztens in der FAZ (Interview) von einem Systemsturz mit aschließenden Säuberungen!


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

Dein "Gefühl" soll dann also der Maßstab für alle sein? Du "fühlst" also das Richtige?
Das ist beruhigend (oder auch nicht).

Sag das doch einfach mal denen, die dein Gefühl und die Innenministerphantasie PKS nicht ganz so bestätigen können.
Vielleicht fängst du bei den beiden an, die in Chemnitz noch im Krankenhaus liegen? Soweit man hört, ist mind. einer noch immer nicht vernehmungsfähig.
Oder diesem Ehepaar, das einkaufen gehen wollte und dann nicht respektvoll genug schaute.

Die Liste derjenigen, die sich mittlerweile etwas anders "fühlen" wird leider immer länger.

Das bedeutet selbstredend nicht, dass deswegen (wie Rechtsextreme es fordern) alle Ausländer raus müssen.
Aber so langsam sollte man sich doch mal etwas nachdrücklicher um die kümmern, die absolut nichts hier zu suchen haben und anfangen, vor dem Einlass vorzusortieren.
Das zu bemerken und zu fordern, ist alles andere als "braun". Das ist gesunder Menschenverstand.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

> Aber so langsam sollte man sich doch mal etwas nachdrücklicher um die kümmern, die absolut nichts hier zu suchen haben und anfangen, vor dem Einlass zu sortieren.
> Das zu bemerken und zu fordern, ist alles andere als "braun". Das ist gesunder Menschenverstand.



Ich habe absolut keinen Dissenz, abgelehnte Asybewerber abzuschieben, auch ein Einwanderungsgesetz würde ich seit Jahren (Jahrzehnten) begrüßen, deine andere Forderung halte ich für eine "Traumwelt", bei Asylrecht kann man nicht sortieren und um es abzuschaffen, braucht man eine 2/3 Mehrheit, die ich nun wirklich im Moment unter politische Traumwelt einsortiere. Genauso haben wir doch real erlebt, dass Dublin so wie es ausgestaltet ist nicht funktioniert, man kann schlecht Italien und Griechenland alles aufbürden und nach uns die Sinnflut.

Habe ich aber schon alles geschrieben, insoweit überzeugen mich die Lösungsansätze und Forderungen nicht wirklich, was den großen politischen Rahmen angeht!


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das war mit neue Risiken sind nicht ausgeschlossen gemeint. Ich war 2013 auch total davon überzeugt, dass der Euro am Arsch ist und zwar total. Hab mich geirrt, deswegen will ich auch jetzt nicht darauf wetten, dass das Kartenhaus wieder zusammen fällt. Aber die Gefahr sehe ich.



Die EZB hat mit der Null Zins Politik ja dagegen gekämpft. Also mehr oder weniger. Dadurch haben sich einige Staaten saniert, wie Deutschland. Aber auf Kosten der Sparer. Meine Ersparnisse, die angelegt sind, haben spürbar an Wert verloren. Das finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## Adi1 (15. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann die Realität wohl besser Einschätzen, als alle braunen besorgten Bürger im Osten unseres Landes.



Ich wehre mich dagegen,

dass es viele Rechte im Osten gibt.

Wieso gibt es denn solche Tendenzen?

Mein Bruder wohnt in Neustadt/Sa.
In den letzten 4 Jahren wurde dort durch kriminelle Banden am helllichten Tag reihenweise die Wohnungen ausgeräumt.
Von Einbrüchen in Gartenanlage usw., rede ich mal gar nicht.

Wenn es da eine permanente besetzte Polizeistation gäbe,
hätte man das sicherlich verhindern können.

Aber klar,
wenn Dir die Bude ausgeräumt wird, ist man selber Schuld. 

Ihr solltet aber eins mal nicht vergessen,
eines der Hauptaufgaben des Staates besteht darin,

DIE BÜRGER VOR KRIMINALITÄT ZU SCHÜTZEN !

Wenn das als Sparzwang nicht mehr gegeben ist,

dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern,

wenn aus normalen rechtsschaffenden Bürgern,

Wutbürger werden.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

@Don-71
Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass nur ein winziger Bruchteil der seit 2015 hier angekommenen tatsächlich einen Asylgrund geltend machen konnten, von 1,56mio (offizielle Zahlen) gerade mal 41.165 Personen anerkannte Asylbewerber sind?

Ich denke, es fehlt in dieser Diskussion die nötige Differenzierung. Viele können die Begriffe gar nicht zuordnen oder gar verstehen, was sie bedeuten, welcher Status zu was verpflichtet, was Migration und was tatsächliche Flucht ist, wie diese auseinanderzuhalten sind.
Man kann durchaus sortieren und zurückweisen. Frankreich bspw. nimmt aus Italien per se niemanden mehr an, der über die (zugegeben schmale) Grenze will. Das Gutachten des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes hatte ich verlinkt. Unabweisbar sind eigentlich nur Kinder.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

Willst du mich verarschen?
Willst du jetzt Wortklauberei spielen?

Natürlich beinhaltet das Asylrecht auch den Status eines Flüchtlings, darum geht es doch hier und die letzten 3 Jahre hauptsächlich!

Anerkannte Flüchtlinge: 579.602 Personen
Flüchtlinge mit eingeschränktem (subsidiärem) Schutzstatus: 176.889 
Flüchtlinge mit Abschiebeschutz: 65.310 Personen
Anerkannte Asylbewerber: 41.165 Personen

Personen mit Aufenthaltsstatus, deren Asylverfahren ist noch nicht abgeschlossen ist: 361.778 
Geduldete: 153.047 Personen. (2016: 163.184) Bei fast der Hälfte fehlen Passdokumente, darunter sind aber auch Touristen mit abgelaufenem Visum.

Nach diesem Artikel gibt es neben den laufenden Asyl-Flüchtlingsverfahren (361778), genau 153047 Personen, um die man sich näher kümmern muss, inklusiver der Leute die schon einen ablehnenden Bescheid haben, und abgeschoben werden können.

865000 Menschen haben einen gültigen Rechtsstatus und Aufenthaltsstatus in Deutschland und ich sehe nicht wie du diese Anzahl verkleinern willst, bevor der Aufenthaltsgrund (Bürgerkrieg) wegfällt!



> Man kann durchaus sortieren und zurückweisen. Frankreich bspw. nimmt aus Italien per se niemanden mehr an, der über die (zugegeben schmale) Grenze will. Das Gutachten des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes hatte ich verlinkt. Unabweisbar sind eigentlich nur Kinder.


Darauf bin ich jetzt schon hundertmal eingeagngen, dass das Dublin System so nicht funktioniert und wenn sich alle EU Länder  wie Frankreich verhalten, können wir die EU und den Binnenmarkt inklusiver Freizügigkeit sofort abschaffen, man sollte mal alle Faktoren im Blick haben, bevor man etwas fordert oder zur Nachahmung empfiehlt


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

Das ist eben keine "Verarsche". Man muss sich schon mit der Thematik befassen, um zu verstehen, was diese Unterteilung bedeutet:
Asyl erhält man nach dem Grundgesetz. Hier ist eine Abweisung nach Gewährung (solange der Asylgrund fortbesteht) / Abschiebung schwierig bis unmöglich.
Flüchtling wird man hier nach den Genfer Konventionen.
Diese gelten aber eigentlich nur für die Einreise in sichere Drittstaaten. Sie verliert ihre Wirkung, wenn mehrere Staaten durchreist werden, die sicher sind. Von daher ist Abweisung möglich.
Und auch die Abschiebung ist dort geregelt. (Siehe Artikel 33, Absatz 2):


> Auf die Vergünstigung dieser Vorschrift kann sich jedoch ein Flücht-
> ling nicht berufen, der aus schwer wiegenden gründen als eine ge-
> fahr für die sicherheit des landes anzusehen ist, in dem er sich be-
> findet,  oder  der  eine  gefahr  für  die  Allgemeinheit  dieses  staates
> ...


Sogar in ein Krisengebiet darf sie erfolgen.

Du musst dich schon etwas anstrengen, um die Welt zu verstehen.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

Nein, ich glaube du musst dich da eher anstrengen, weil du nicht auf das Dublin Gebilde eingehen bzw. es nicht verändern möchtest, was zwangsläufig zu einem Ende der EU, mit Binnenmarkt und Freizügigkeit führt.
Insoweit nehme ich an, dass das auch auf deiner politischen Agenda steht, sonst würdest du es nicht seit 30 Posts ignorieren.
Ein weiterer Punkt in dem wir fundamental gegensätzlicher Auffassung sind!


----------



## Taskmaster (15. September 2018)

Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Das Problem ist eher, dass du dich scheinbar mit dem Thema noch überhaupt nicht auseinandergesetzt hast und nur das nachredest, was du im Vorbeigehen mal eben aufgeschnappt und als "richtig klingend" abgelegt hast.

Zu dem Thema gibt es auch höchstrichterliche Entscheidungen (BVerfGE 94, 49 ff.). 



> "Der Regelungsgehalt des Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG folgt aus dem mit dieser Verfassungsnorm verfolgten Konzept einer normativen Vergewisserung über die Sicherheit im Drittstaat. Die Mitgliedstaaten der Europäischen Gemeinschaften gelten als sicher kraft Entscheidung der Verfassung. Andere Staaten können durch den Gesetzgeber aufgrund der Feststellung, daß in ihnen die Anwendung der Genfer Flüchtlings*konvention und der Europäischen Menschenrechts*konvention sichergestellt ist, zu sicheren Drittstaaten bestimmt werden (Art. 16 a Abs. 2 Satz 2 GG). Diese normative Vergewisserung bezieht sich darauf, daß der Drittstaat einem Betroffenen, der sein Gebiet als Flüchtling erreicht hat, den nach der Genfer Flüchtlings*konvention und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten gebotenen Schutz vor politischer Verfolgung und anderen ihm im Herkunftsstaat drohenden schwerwiegenden Beeinträchtigungen seines Lebens, seiner Gesundheit oder seiner Freiheit gewährt; damit entfällt das Bedürfnis, ihm Schutz in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zu bieten. Insoweit ist die Sicherheit des Flüchtlings im Drittstaat generell festgestellt. Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG sieht nicht vor, daß dies im Einzelfall überprüft werden kann. Folgerichtig räumt Satz 3 des Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG den Behörden kraft Verfassungsrechts die Möglichkeit ein, den Flüchtling in den Drittstaat zurückzuschicken, ohne daß die Gerichte dies im einstweiligen Rechtsschutz*verfahren verhindern dürfen. Auch ein Vergleich mit Art. 16a Abs. 3 GG macht deutlich, daß eine Prüfung der Sicherheit eines Ausländers im Drittstaat im Einzelfall nicht stattfindet. Gemäß Art. 16a Abs. 3 GG kann der aus einem sicheren Herkunftsstaat kommende Asylbewerber die Vermutung, er werde dort nicht politisch verfolgt, durch individuelles Vorbringen ausräumen. Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG enthält keine vergleichbare Regelung. Das ist auch der Wille des verfassungsändernden Gesetzgebers und der Sinn des Konzepts normativer Vergewisserung; denn dieses soll die Grundlage dafür bieten, den schutzbegehrenden Ausländer im Interesse einer effektiven Lastenverteilung alsbald in den Drittstaat zurückzuführen. Die Frage ist auch im Gesetzgebungs*verfahren mehrfach erörtert worden.“



Der EU-Binnenmarkt ist durch Grenzkontrollen überhaupt nicht bedroht. Und auch die Kosten sind absolut überschaubar (die Schätzungen gingen 2016 von ~10mrd. Euro aus, stammen auch noch von der Industrie, die natürlich noch etwas Aufschlag eingepreist hat, damit es "dramatischer" klingt, als es tatsächlich ist). Denn niemand müsste bspw. "Schengen" aufgeben. Zeigt man eben seinen Ausweis kurz vor und darf ohne Visum als EU-Bürger einreisen. Wen juckt es? 
Außerdem ist die Summe ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt, dass gerade 60-100Mrd und das nur vom Bund, die Länder müssen auch noch draufzahlen]im neuen Haushalt für Migration eingeplant wurden). Es würde zu längeren Wartezeiten an Grenzübergängen kommen, aber die haben wir eh schon, da bspw. Frankreich die Übergänge zu uns Kontrolliert, Dänemark ebenso. Es Kontrolliert sowieso jeder bereits irgendwie. Sei es durch Schleierfahndung oder direkte Grenzstationen.
Warum die "grüne Grenze" offen bleiben muss, lässt sich wirtschaftlich nicht erklären.

Das Ende der EU wurde wenn dann mit dem völlig planlosen Chaos eingeläutet, das sich bis heute Fortsetzt.
Man hätte von Anfang an richtig reagieren müssen, dem UNHCR die zugesagten Mittel an die Hand geben müssen.

Ich besitze (ich wiederhole es gerne auch noch x-fach) keine "politische Agenda". Ich arbeite hier mit Quellen/Nachweisen, Gesetzestexten, etc. pp.

Ich will schlicht meine Ruhe und möchte in diesem Land so sicher und rechtstreu wie irgend möglich mein Kind aufwachsen sehen.
Ohne dass irgendwelche Vögel mit ideologischer Brille Chaos stiften und Gesetze als "Richtlinien, an die man sich nicht unbedingt halten muss" uminterpretieren und ebenso agieren.

/edit
Vielleicht möchte auch mal jemand tatsächlich die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention aufschlagen. Der Letzte, der es gewagt hatte, war Boris Palmer. #Aufschrei

Einfach mal Artikel 33, Absatz 2 nachlesen:
https://www.uno-fluechtlingshilfe.de/shop/media/pdf/7b/8b/76/GFK_Pocket_2015.pdf

/so, nun aber genug. Ich weiß ja, was für eine Art Erwiderung zu erwarten ist. Irgendetwas aus einer anderen Realität. Wenn ich also nicht mehr Antworte, dann nicht, weil du, lieber Don, oder jemand anderes das ultimative Gegenargument gefunden hat, sondern weil ich ziemliche Lust auf dieses Wochenende verspüre.
Außerdem steht der Aufwand und die Zeit in keiner Relation zum erreichbaren Publikum (wie viele lesen diese Diskussion und nehmen vielleicht auch noch was mit? 10? 20?), weswegen ich nicht glaube, viel hier bewirken zu können. Die vielen Denkanstöße sollten den "Erreichbaren" hoffentlich genügen, um mal eben die Sache zu reflektieren und sich zu fragen "Wo und wie will ich 2022 leben? Was ist denn momentan wirklich Sachlage?"
Die Fäden für das ganze Drama haben ja bekanntlich andere in der Hand.

Bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ich mich nicht wieder beteilige, wenn zu viel Unfug geschrieben wird, aber gerade braucht es wohl nicht mehr viel von der pragmatischen Sichtweise. "Die Guten" dürften sich hier erst mal ausreichend entzaubert haben.

afk Frau, Kind, Wein und Gesang


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

Ich sehe auf was das hinausläuft, jeder denkt an sich selber zuerst (abgeschotteter Nationalstaat) und im Endeffekt können die Genzländer selber sehen wie sie klar kommen.
Wie das endet konnten wir ja 2015 sehen.
Damit wird sich zwangsläufig über kurz oder lang der Klub auflösen, auch wirtschaftlich.

Für mich ist solch eine Diskussion völlig fruchtlos und ich werde sie auch nicht führen!



> Ich will schlicht meine Ruhe und möchte in diesem Land so sicher und rechtstreu wie irgend möglich mein Kind aufwachsen sehen.
> Ohne dass irgendwelche Vögel mit ideologischer Brille Chaos stiften und Gesetze als "Richtlinien, an die man sich nicht unbedingt halten muss" uminterpretieren und ebenso agieren.



Wer mit Scheuklappen für das europäische Gemeinwohl und die europäische Solidarität rumläuft oder besser sein politisches zu Hause im politisch und wirtschatlich abgeschotteten Nationalstaat sieht, bei dem ist das so, darüber werden auch die nächsten Jahre die politischen Kämpfe toben und darüber brauchen wir hier auch nicht zu diskutieren, denn davon wird mich niemand überzeugen!


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf was das hinausläuft, jeder denkt an sich selber zuerst und im Endeffekt können die Genzländer selber sehen wie sie klar kommen.



Das war ja auch der Plan von den Binnenländern. Die Grenzländer sollen zusehen, wie sie klar kommen.
Die Flüchtlingswelle, von der wir 2015 überrannt wurden, zeichnete sich ja schon früher ab. Aber davor wollte eben niemand was davon wissen. Italien und Griechenland haben doch schon 2013 davor gewarnt aber weder Merkel noch andere Regierungen haben sich dafür interessiert und in den Jahren davor wurde in dem Bereich eh Stellen abgebaut und alles gekürzt, weil man sich ja keine Sorgen mehr machen musste.
Und wie immer in der Politik fällt einem das dann vor die Füße und dann ist das Geschrei groß und keiner weiß, was er machen soll.
Und heute hast du Deppen wie den Seehofer, der seinen Senf labert obwohl er selbst genug Leichen im Keller hat.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und heute hast du Deppen wie den Seehofer, der seinen Senf labert obwohl er selbst genug Leichen im Keller hat.


Seehofer war aber nicht der verantwortliche Regierungschef der Bundesrepublik Deutschland und hat dieses Problem nicht zu verantworten.

Meine Meinung ist, dass Europa wichtig ist. Wir können auch wirtschaftlich ein bisschen zurück stecken, wenn es Europa dient.
Aber, Deutschlands innerer Frieden, der Zusammenhalt der deutschen Gesellschaft steht über der EU. Da gibt es für mich keine Diskussion.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2018)

@Threshold

Gut auf den Punkt gebracht!

Deshalb lehne ich ja die Argumentation von Taskmaster komplett ab.

Wenn Herr Orban, Herr Salvini, Herr Kaczynski und fiktional Herr Gauland über die Flüchtlingsfrage an der EU Grenze oder innerhalb der EU verhandeln würden, können wir auch gleich wieder Konzentrationslager dranschreiben!

@  Sparanus



> Aber, Deutschlands innerer Frieden, der Zusammenhalt der deutschen Gesellschaft steht über der EU. Da gibt es für mich keine Diskussion.



Ich widerspreche hier überhaupt nicht, aber die (politische) Lösung liegt garantiert nicht im abgeschotteten Nationalstaat a la Orban!

@Taskmaster



> Die vielen Denkanstöße sollten den "Erreichbaren" hoffentlich genügen, um mal eben die Sache zu reflektieren und sich zu fragen "Wo und wie will ich 2022 leben? Was ist denn momentan wirklich Sachlage?"
> Die Fäden für das ganze Drama haben ja bekanntlich andere in der Hand.



Das ist ja richtig süß! Deine Denkanstöße kulminieren darin, sollen sich doch andere (Länder), um die Flüchtlinge kümmern, ich will meine Ruhe und nach mir die Sinnflut!
Zwar flapsig zusammengefasst, trifft aber den Punkt. Damit wirst du nicht weit kommen und und deine dir gleichsinnte ideologische Meschspoke auch nicht!


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber, Deutschlands innerer Frieden, der Zusammenhalt der deutschen Gesellschaft steht über der EU. Da gibt es für mich keine Diskussion.



Da widerspreche ich. Der Zusammenhalt Europas ist wichtiger als ein einzelner Staat.
Das sieht man gut an Großbritannien. Was da jetzt gedruckst wird, weil eigentlich keiner Lust hat, die EU zu verlassen.
Die EU ist für alle Staaten Europas wichtig, was man braucht, ist eine vernünftige Transparenz und eine gemeinsame Wirtschaftspolitik. Dass die Staaten ständig gegeneinander arbeiten, stört mich gewaltig.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sieht man gut an Großbritannien. Was da jetzt gedruckst wird, weil eigentlich keiner Lust hat, die EU zu verlassen.


Das sieht man eben nicht gut an GB.
GB ist unglaublich gespalten, in Deutschland redet niemand davon, dass ein Teil des Landes sich abspaltet. Dort gab es ein Referendum.

Die EU ist etwas wie der Deutsche Bund, ein Versuch aber nichts für die Dauer.


Don-71 schrieb:


> @  Sparanus
> Ich widerspreche hier überhaupt nicht, aber die (politische) Lösung liegt garantiert nicht im abgeschotteten Nationalstaat a la Orban!


Nein, aber man muss die Zügel in die Hand nehmen und die anderen Staaten unter Druck setzen mitzuarbeiten.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das sieht man eben nicht gut an GB.
> GB ist unglaublich gespalten, in Deutschland redet niemand davon, dass ein Teil des Landes sich abspaltet. Dort gab es ein Referendum.



Wie?
die Schotten wollen in der EU bleiben, die Nordiren auch. Die Waliser machen das, was England will und die Engländer wollen auch in der EU bleiben.
Die Leute wurden mit falschen Tatsachen gelockt und alle haben gesagt, dass eh keiner für den Austritt stimmen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2018)

Es hat eben überwiegend die ältere Generation für den Austritt gestimmt, während das wahlfaule Jungvolk praktisch den Arsch nicht hochbekommen hat. Blöd aus der Wäsche geguckt haben sie dann alle hinterher.

Andererseits muss man sich halt auch fragen, was die EU selbst falsch gemacht hat, den Fehler nur bei den Engländern zu suchen ist halt auch wieder verkehrt.
Frag' z.B. mal die Fischer, was die von den Fangquoten halten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. September 2018)

Du meinst die Fischer wollten mehr fangen? 

Ersetzen sie dann auch die Fische, wenn die Meere erstmal leer sind?


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2018)

Frag' das die Franzosen, die doppelt so viele Fische fangen dürfen, wie die Engländer.


----------



## Sparanus (15. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie?
> die Schotten wollen in der EU bleiben, die Nordiren auch. Die Waliser machen das, was England will und die Engländer wollen auch in der EU bleiben.
> Die Leute wurden mit falschen Tatsachen gelockt und alle haben gesagt, dass eh keiner für den Austritt stimmen wird.


Lies und denk nochmal bitte


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ...denn wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat



Der war gut.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2018)

Und das von Jemanden, der hier im Forum seinen Rassismus offen ausspricht und das auch noch toll findet!



> Die ganze Debatte um die angeblichen Hetzjagden in Chemnitz kotzt mich sowieso an, weil sie verlogen und heuchlerisch ist und darüber hinaus auch pietätlos gegenüber dem Mordopfer, da so getan wird, als wären die Hetzjagden ein Skandal und der Mord eine Lapalie. So scheint es jeden Falls zu sein, wenn man die Medien verfolgt. Einfach nur zum Kotzen! Aber Hauptsache Lichterkette und Konzerte gegen Rechts.



Verlogen, heuchlerisch und offen rassistisch ist es bei ~ 5 Totschlagsofern am Tag in Deutschland, und das seit Jahrzehnten, dann von einem Skandal zu sprechen, wenn Flüchtlinge im Spiel sind, ansonsten aber sich einen feuchten Dreck darum zu scheren! Selbst ein Mord passiert in Deutschland seit Jahrzehnten statistisch einmal jeden Tag im Jahr.
Wenn der Rechsstaat dir hier nicht gefällt, die Russen nehmen dich bestimmt gerne auf!
Opfer von Totschlag und Toetung auf Verlangen in Deutschland bis 2017 | Statistik
Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2017 | Statista


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2018)

Jemanden wegen so einer Aussage Rassismus zu unterstellen.
Zeig ihn an, kein Gericht der Welt wird das so sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2018)

Welcher Paragraph StGB?

Wie würden uns weder über dieses Verbrechen, noch über die anderen instrumentalisierten Verbrechen in dieser Weise auseinandersetzen, wenn die Täter keine Flüchtlinge gewesen wären, kein Hahn würde danach krähen, wie die Jahrzehnte davor auch nicht, sondern das der Polizei überlassen.
Definiere es doch mal, wenn du so sehr überzeugt bist, dass es kein Rassismus ist?!


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2018)

Paragraph? Ja rück mal damit rüber, was daran illegal sein soll, sowas zu sagen.

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, dass es Flüchtlinge sind. Wir reden so viel darüber, weil sich die Taten von Personen häufen die nicht zur Mehrheit gehören.
Wenn die Täter alle Österreicher wären käme die Diskussion auch irgendwann auf.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2018)

Ah!
Habe ich gesagt, dass das illegal ist?
Ich habe eine Einstellung festgestellt!
Du hast doch ein Gericht ins Spiel gebracht.

Ohne Köln bin ich ziemlich überzeugt, würden die Instrumentalisierungsversuche immer noch ziemlich ins leere laufen, die Ironie dabei ist, dass waren aber keine Flüchtlinge, in Bezug auf 2015, sondern in der absoluten Mehrheit Nordafrikaner.
Wenn alle diese Taten von z.B. Spaniern, Bulgaren, Polen oder Russlandeutschen begangen worden wären, würde kein Hahn danach krähen.

Dazu habe ich mich gestern nochmal mit einem Bekannten vom BKA in Verbindung gesetzt und der hat mir sehr logisch erklärt, dass sich an der PKS in Sachen schwere Gewaltverbrechen gar nichts über die letzten Jahrzehnte geändert hat und dort alle Taten auftauchen, und der Herr Taskmaster ziemliche Fake News darüber verbreitet, bezogen auf schwere Gewaltverbrechen!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich mich gestern nochmal mit einem Bekannten vom BKA in Verbindung gesetzt und der hat mir sehr logisch erklärt, dass sich an der PKS in Sachen schwere Gewaltverbrechen gar nichts über die letzten Jahrzehnte geändert hat und dort alle Taten auftauchen, und der Herr Taskmaster ziemliche Fake News darüber verbreitet, bezogen auf schwere Gewaltverbrechen!



Verbrechen gibt es ja auch innerhalb von Flüchtlingen. Was aber auch kein Wunder ist, wenn man Hunderte Menschen zusammensteckt und dann erwartet, dass sie sich alle perfekt verhalten. Geht gar nicht.
Konflikte gibt es immer und dadurch, dass sie eng miteinander zusammenleben, schürt man die auch noch. Und 5% einer Population sind immer Idioten -- ganz unabhängig von Staatsbürgerschaft oder Ethnie.


----------



## Sparanus (16. September 2018)

Die Einstellung kannst du aber nur anhand von geschriebenen Text feststellen. Rassistische Äußerungen sind aber hier nicht gestattet und können rechtlich verfolgt werden. Da nichtmal die Mods eingegriffen haben ist die Sache klar und tu nicht so, als würde es in Deutschland keinen Hass auf Polen geben, wenn sowas passieren würde.


----------



## Taskmaster (16. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ah!
> Habe ich gesagt, dass das illegal ist?
> Ich habe eine Einstellung festgestellt!
> Du hast doch ein Gericht ins Spiel gebracht.
> ...



Ich wollte mich ja wieder einschalten, wenn es wirklich zu doof wird:
Der (Un-)"Bekannte" hat dir also was erzählt, das alle Verlinkungen und Aussagen der von mit zitierten Berichte von Spon, Welt, ja von leitenden Kriminalbeamten und Fachpolitiker des Rechts und Inneren selbst entkräftet und zu "Fake News" macht?

Da du völlig resistent für die Verarbeitung von Fakten zu sein scheinst, keine Links liest, vielleicht noch mal ein kleiner Auszug aus diesen:



> Doch seit diesem Bekenntnis zur Verheimlichung macht eine besorgte Frage die Runde: "Was wissen die Bürger über die wahren Ausmaße der kriminellen Bedrohung?", so CDU-Rechts- und Innenpolitiker Peter Biesenbach.
> 
> Die Antwort: Viel weniger, als sie glauben. Und viel weniger als möglich. Seit Jahren wird das etwa bei den periodisch wiederkehrenden Diskussionen über das Ausmaß deutschenfeindlicher oder islamfeindlicher Straftaten deutlich.
> 
> ...


Wenn du wissen möchtest, woher dieser Quote stammte, fang an, Quellen zu lesen und zu verarbeiten. Sie ist leicht zu finden.

BTW: so "nobel" finde ich das Motiv wahrlich nicht. Edel wäre es, das Problem zu lösen und ein Miteinander zu ermöglichen.

Man merkt halt ziemlich deutlich, wes Geistes Kind du bist.
Wer dich zuvor noch nicht auf /ignore hatte (ich persönlich werden das nun endlich umsetzen), sollte vielleicht mal langsam drüber nachdenken. Es ist nicht auszuhalten.

Related: Stefan Aust: Mutti aller Probleme - WELT

/und nun wieder weg. Mehr als genug Kasperletheater.


----------



## Oi!Olli (17. September 2018)

Und wie lange soll nach Herkunft erfasst werden? Reicht es, dass mein Großvater hier eingewandert ist. Oder hab ich dann ich Migrationshintergrund, sollte ich mal bei einer Straftat erwischt werden?


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

So, in Köthen ist erstmal wieder Ruhe eingekehrt.
Knapp 1300 Leute nahmen an der rechten Demo teil, ca. 800 an der linken Demo.
Schätzungsweise jeweils die Hälfte der Teilnehmer waren zugereiste Demo-Touristen, kamen also nicht aus der Region.
Schwere Zwischenfälle gab es nicht, dafür sorgten die knapp 1200 Polizisten.

Der überwiegende Teil der Köthener blieb am Abend der Demos zu Hause und beachtete diese gar nicht.

Dafür gab es am Samstag eine sehr schöne Aktion der Bürger von Köthen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aQ2cq7X6-UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und wie lange soll nach Herkunft erfasst werden? Reicht es, dass mein Großvater hier eingewandert ist. Oder hab ich dann ich Migrationshintergrund, sollte ich mal bei einer Straftat erwischt werden?



Ich finde sowas ja immer albern. Wer einen Deutschen Pass hat ist Deutscher, fertig.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

Natürlich ist es albern, dient doch aber dem Zweck, die Gesellschaft nach und nach zu radikalisieren oder zu spalten, man hat das doch sehr gut hier in dem Thread gesehen, wie die Argumentationsführung ist und welche Ziele man in der rechten Ecke vefolgt!
Man könnte das sogar schön in einem Deutschkurs besprechen

Ich habe offizielle Statisken in diesem Thread angeführt, die belegen, dass die *Anzahl* der Straftaten bei Mord , Totschlag und Vergewaltigung in den letzten 20 Jahren, sich nicht großartig verändert hat und das es teilweise vor 20 Jahren sogar mehr dieser Gewalttaten in Deutschland gab.

Daraufhin wurde seitenlang argumentiert, dass diese Statisken "gefälscht" oder unwahr seien, allerdings immer mit Links und Argumenten, die *nichts* mit den Straftaten (und deren Anzahl) zu tun haben, die ich aufgezählt habe, also nichts anderes,  als Nebelbomben zu werfen und das Vertrauen zu untergraben.

Dann habe ich mir bei einem Bekannten, der in leitender Funktion beim BKA arbeitet, die fachliche Expertise eingeholt, dass die Statisken in Bezug auf die Straftaten, die ich angeführt habe, absoulut alle Straftaten in diesem Bereich erfassen und dort seit Jahrzehnten nichts geändert wurde, ergo es gibt nicht mehr, Morde, Tote durch Totschlag oder Vergewaltigungen, als es schon vorher gegeben hat.

Da das der rechten Ecke nicht passt, werde ich beschimpft (welch Geistes Kind ich bin), weil die Statisken nicht nach Biodeutschen und Migranten erfasst werden (wieder Nebelbomben), denn darum ging es nie in meiner Argumentation, sondern einzig und alleine um die ANZAHL dieser Delikte, um nachtzuweisen, dass dieses Land  seit 2015 nicht unsicherer geworden ist, in Bezug auf diese schweren Gewalttaten. Insoweit werden jetzt nicht die Zahlen in Frage gestellt, sondern die Erfassung nach oder eben nicht nach ethnischer Herkunft.

Um das ganze zu kontakarieren und zu diskredetieren, wird immer wieder mit Unterstellungen, Ablenkungen (Nebelbomben) und letzendlich mit dem Thema Migration gearbeitet, um ja keine sachliche und faktische Debatte zuzulassen, denn dann müsste man ja selber feststellen, dass die ganze Aufregung und der geschürrte Hass auf Flüchtlinge, keine faktische Untermauerung hat und nur dazu dient, zu vesuchen Teile der Gesellschaft zu radikalisieren und die Gesellschaft insgesammt zu spalten, mit Fake News und Ausländerhass!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

Statistiken sind immer gut:

BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert

Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2017 | Statista

Ferner ist sind Morde auf einem 13 Jahres Hoch, soviel also zu der Behauptung es hätte sich nichts geändert.

Gegenüber 2015 waren 2017 satte 36% mehr Morde.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

Das hat auch nie Jemand bestritten!

Es gibt aber nicht MEHR Straftaten, als es in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht auch schon gab, insoweit ist das Land eben NICHT unsicherer geworden.
Das interessiert aber nicht, weil man unbedingt wie du, Takmaster, die AfD, der rechte Mob, die Magranten/Flüchtlings- Karte spielen möchte!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat auch nie Jemand bestritten!
> 
> Es gibt aber nicht MEHR Straftaten, als es in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht auch schon gab, insoweit ist das Land eben NICHT unsicherer geworden.
> Das interessiert aber nicht, weil man unbedingt wie du, Takmaster, die AfD, der rechte Mob, die Magranten/Flüchtlings- Karte spielen möchte!



Wenn interessieren denn die letzten 20 Jahre? Was ist das für eine willkürliche Festsetzung? Ich kann auch sagen, es gibt heute weniger Verbrechen, als vor 50 Jahren (ist objektiv richtig), nur was sagt das für die Lebenswirklcihkeit aus, wenn Morde in den letzten 2 Jahren um 36% gestiegen sind?

Wer interssiert sich da für Werte von vor 20 Jahren? Das was du machst, das sind die wahren Nebelkerzen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde sowas ja immer albern. Wer einen Deutschen Pass hat ist Deutscher, fertig.


Ich würde sagen, wer ausschließlich einen deutschen Pass hat.


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn interessieren denn die letzten 20 Jahre? Was ist das für eine willkürliche Festsetzung? Ich kann auch sagen, es gibt heute weniger Verbrechen, als vor 50 Jahren (ist objektiv richtig), nur was sagt das für die Lebenswirklcihkeit aus, wenn Morde in den letzten 2 Jahren um 36% gestiegen sind?
> 
> Wer interssiert sich da für Werte von vor 20 Jahren?* Das was du machst, das sind die wahren Nebelkerzen.*



Nicht unbedingt, natürlich ist 36% als Relativ eine beeindruckende und beängstigende Zahl, allerdings waren die Mordzahlen, absolut gesehen, in Deutschland immer so gering, dass diese Änderung den Bürger nicht tangieren muss.
Jeden Tag passiert 1,x Mord, das ist schon ewig so.....warum es nun so spannend sein soll wenn Mohammed den Peter umbringt erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn Manuel den Christian tötet, gibt es ja auch nicht so ein Geschrei.
Mal ein anderes Beispiel: es wird auch gerne propagiert, dass "wir" ja momentan ständig von "denen" schwerst verprügelt werden....."Überall die Gewalt gegen uns Deutsche, man traut sich ja gar nicht mehr raus...." --> 2017 war der niedrigste Stand an schweren Körperverletzungen seit 10 Jahre. (155.000 zu 137.000)


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn interessieren denn die letzten 20 Jahre? Was ist das für eine willkürliche Festsetzung? Ich kann auch sagen, es gibt heute weniger Verbrechen, als vor 50 Jahren (ist objektiv richtig), nur was sagt das für die Lebenswirklcihkeit aus, wenn Morde in den letzten 2 Jahren um 36% gestiegen sind?
> 
> Wer interssiert sich da für Werte von vor 20 Jahren? Das was du machst, das sind die wahren Nebelkerzen.



Man kann sich über deine Aussagen wirklich nur wundern, wo waren denn die Proteste vor 15-20 Jahren, als die Mordrate wesentlich höher war, gab es da eine politische oder gesellschaftliche Debatte über innere Sicherheit?
Nein eben nicht, die Leute haben sich damals sicher gefühlt, weil es keine tägliche rassistische Propagnda gab.. Dazu ist der Anstieg von 36% (~100) bezogen auf 83 Millionen ja wirklich eine Veränderung der Lebenswirklichkeit, eure rechten Rassismus Argumente werden auch immer lächerlicher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Jeden Tag passiert 1,x Mord, das ist schon ewig so.....warum es nun so spannend sein soll wenn Mohammed den Peter umbringt erschließt sich mir nicht, wenn Manuel den Christian tötet, gibt es ja auch nicht so ein Geschrei.



Weil man den einen Mord hätte verhindern können. Auch der Tatverdächtige in Chemnitz hätte nicht mehr in Deutschland sein dürfen.

Herr Augstein hat dazu etwas treffendes geschrieben:



> Der mutmaßliche Messerstecher von Chemnitz hätte gar nicht mehr in Deutschland sein dürfen. Seine Abschiebung wurde versäumt. Nicht jedem Geschehen lässt sich vorbeugen. Diesem hier schon. Wer nicht in Deutschland ist, kann hier nicht in Verdacht geraten, jemanden erstochen zu haben. Der Demonstrationspöbel in Chemnitz konnte die Tat nur instrumentalisieren, weil sie sich zur Instrumentalisierung anbietet.



Das ist der Knackpunkt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann sich über deine Aussagen wirklich nur wundern, wo waren denn die Proteste vor 15-20 Jahren, als die Mordrate wesentlich höher war, gab es da eine politische oder gesellschaftliche Debatte über innere Sicherheit?



Frag das die Entscheidungsträger, die vor 15-20 Jahren was zu sagen hatten. Wir leben im Jahr 2018, nicht in 1998.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht, die Leute haben sich damals sicher gefühlt, weil es keine tägliche rassistische Propagnda gab.



Ah, erst noch beschweren, dass andere offizielle Statistiken anzweifeln und jetzt offizielle BKA Zahlen „rassistische Propaganda“ nennen 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu ist de Anstieg von 36% (~100) begogen auf 83 Millionen ja wirklich eine Veränderung der Lebenswirklichkeit, eure rechten Rassismus Argumente werden auch immer lächerlicher.



36% mehr sind 36% mehr. Aber kannst ja mal den Opfer der Migranten sagen, dass das nur lächerliche "Rassismusargumente" sind. Das muss wohl die viel zitierte linke Empathie sein, die den rechten fehlt


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Was ich eher als "Problem" sehe, ist der Faktor soziale Medien/Netzwerke als Knotenpunkt für das subjektive Sicherheitsempfinden.
Da kann es schnell passieren, dass man nur noch "Allwissende" um sich hat.....die das System durchschaut haben, und jetzt über facebook den Umsturz planen. 
--> Was natürlich völiger Käse ist, denn auf der einen Seite soll der Staat hoch kriminell agieren und Kritiker mundtot machen, auf der anderen Seite aber keinen Zugriff auf Inhalte von Facebook-Gruppen haben.
Auch kann man durch die Netze schneller größere Anzahlen an agierenden ran holen, welche Kritiker bzw. "Unwissende" niederschreiben. 
Habe ich letztens erst am Beispiel Köthen gesehen.....da wurde behauptet in Köthen Leben 2800 Flüchtlinge, als jemand mit Ahnung darauf schrieb --> es sind nur ca. 200, und die Zahl 2800 bezieht sich auf das gesamte Kreisgebiet, wurde er als Gutmensch betitelt der "die Wahrheit" eh nicht erkennen könne.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, wer ausschließlich einen deutschen Pass hat.



Und wieso willst du da schon wieder differenzieren?


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

> Frag das die Entscheidungsträger, die vor 15-20 Jahren was zu sagen hatten. Wir leben im Jahr 2018, nicht in 1998.



Mit dem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache hast du es nicht so richtig? Es sind nicht die Entscheidungsträger gemeint, sondern der braune Mob, der jetzt auf die Straße geht, angeführt von rassistischen Vordenkern und warum das von 2000-2007, als die Mordrate wesentlich höher war, nicht passiert ist?!



> Ah, erst noch beschweren, dass andere offizielle Statistiken anzweifeln und jetzt offizielle BKA Zahlen „rassistische Propaganda“ nennen



Wie schon gesagt, an deinem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache musst du noch hart arbeiten!
Ich nenne rassistische Propaganda die Instrumentalisierung von Einzelfällen und die Aussage, die sogar als Presseerklärung des Fraktionsgeschätsführers der AfD im Bundestag herausgegeben wurde, dass aktuell ein Genozid  an Deutschen von Flüchtlinegn/Ausländern verübt wird.
Das wird auf sämtlichen Veranstaltungen in Chemnitz, Köthen, Sozialen Medien und Internet Foren herauf und herunter gebetet, vom rechten Mob!


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso willst du da schon wieder differenzieren?


Weil dann keine rechtliche Verbindung zu einem anderen Staat mehr besteht. Wenn jemand hier sein Leben verbringen will und die Staatsbürgerschaft anstrebt soll er seine alte Aufgeben. Oder wenn er sogar hier geboren ist und dauerhaft bleiben will, dann bitte ganz oder gar nicht. 
Nur so ist er für mich, unabhängig von seiner Abstammung, voll und ganz Deutscher.

@pks
Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Statistik wie oft sich Täter und Opfer vorher kannten und wie die Beziehung davor war?


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

Eigentlich habe ich da gar nichts dagegen, man kann es sogar rechtlich in der 2. oder 3. Generation anpeilen.
Im Moment, besser gesagt in der 1. Generation verstößt es aber eindeutig gegen Artikel 3 des GG, da es EU Migranten eben nicht betrifft, die könne jegliche Staatsbürgerschaft behalten und Kinder von z.B. einer Deutscen und eines Italieners, können ohne Probleme beide Staatsangehörikeiten haben, dazu kommt noch das besondere Staatsangehörigkeitsrecht der USA, denn jeder der in den USA geboren wird, auch mit 2 deutschen Elternteilen, hat auch automatisch die US Staatsngehörigkeit, neben der Deutschen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit dem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache hast du es nicht so richtig? Es sind nicht die Entscheidungsträger gemeint, sondern der braune Mob, der jetzt auf die Straße geht, angeführt von rassistischen Vordenkern und warum das von 2000-2007, als die Mordrate wesentlich höher war, nicht passiert ist?!



Und wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat, wird auf das argumentum ad hominem zurückgegriffen. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.

Komm wieder, wenn du Argument hast.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, an deinem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache musst du noch hart arbeiten!



Wie schon gesagt, wer nichts mehr hat, muss auf das argumentum ad hominem zurückgreifen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich nenne rassistische Propaganda die Instrumentalisierung von Einzelfällen und die Aussage, die sogar als Presseerklärung des Fraktionsgeschätsführers der AfD im Bundestag herausgegeben wurde, dass aktuell ein Genozid  an Deutschen von Flüchtlinegn/Ausländern verübt wird.



Dann wende dich doch an besagten Fraktionsgeschäftsführer, wenn du ein Problem mit seiner Presseerklärung hast.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wird auf sämtlichen Veranstaltungen in Chemnitz, Köthen, Sozialen Medien und Internet Foren herauf und herunter gebetet, vom rechten Mob!



Wenn dich das stört, wende dich an besagte Personen. Ich zitiere hier mit Quellen und Statistiken. Und da du die nicht widerlegen kannst, lenkst du mit persönlichen Angriffen ab.

Wie gesagt, langweilig und vorhersehbar.


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Hier mal was zum Lachen....zur Abwechslung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MAIuMnMdh1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und DANACH bitte mal folgendes zum nachdenken lesen:
Ein Hauch von ‘33 – Und ploetzlich stehen sie vor deiner Tuer – Schlecky Silberstein


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2018)

Also ich war garantiert nie ein Fan von Kaaruzo's Neigung zur Pauschalisierung, aber beruft man sich immer und immer wieder auf den berüchtigten "Einzelfall" relativiert das eben doch die Opfer solcher Einzelfälle.

Es ist ja grundsätzlich in Ordnung und, angesichts steigender Radikaliserung im Westen (sowohl von Links als auch von Rechts) auf der Straße gegen solche Pauschalisierung und Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu protestieren und sich dagegen zu positionieren.
Aber es muss halt auch mal irgendwo gesagt werden: Warum gab es überhaupt Opfer? Hätte man es vielleicht verhindern können? 
Als in Chemnitz der Hitlergruß gezeigt wurde, hatte man den Schuldigen sofort verurteilt. Da war die Exekutive schnell. Warum war bzw. ist sie nicht bei den Flüchtlingen ohne Bleibechance genauso schnell?

Mal ein kleiner, ganz neutraler,  Denkansatz


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

@ Kaaruzo

Ich lenke überhaupt nicht ab, ich stelle Tatsachen und Fakten fest, die dir nicht passen und auf die du auch keine argumentative Antwort hast!

Tatasachen
Die Mordrate in Deutschland war vor ein paar Jahren wesentlich höher, ohne dass das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung darunter gelitten hat und keine Straftaten wurden öffentlich instrumentalisiert, um eine ausländerfeindliche Agenda zu verfolgen und krude Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt zu setzen.

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen und deine Argumentum ad hominem Aussage ist in diesem Fall, lächerlich und blanker Schwachsinn, denn du bedienst dich Scheinargumenten bzgl Straftaten und Migration und zeigst, das du wirklich an deinem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache arbeiten musst!

@ Two-Face

Wollen wir jetzt bei einem Gemeinwesen von 83 Millionen Menschen, wirklich darüber anfangen zu streiten, dass ~ 500 Morde und ~ 1800 Fälle von Totschlag mehr als Einzelfälle sind?
Wir sind bei 1-2 tausendstel Prozent.
Und wenn wir es nur auf "Ausländer"/ Flüchtlinge  beziehen, laut Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) fielen 2017 im Bereich Mord und Totschlag (inklusive Tötung auf Verlangen) „112 Deutsche einer Straftat zum Opfer, an der mindestens ein tatverdächtiger Zuwanderer beteiligt war. 13 Opfer wurden dabei getötet.“ Die übrigen Taten waren versuchte Tötungen und das bezogen auf ~ 2000000 Asyslflüchtlinge.
Siehst du da etwas anderes als Einzelfälle?


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich war garantiert nie ein Fan von Kaaruzo's Neigung zur Pauschalisierung, aber beruft man sich immer und immer wieder auf den berüchtigten "Einzelfall" relativiert das eben doch die Opfer solcher Einzelfälle.
> 
> Es ist ja grundsätzlich in Ordnung und, angesichts steigender Radikaliserung im Westen (sowohl von Links als auch von Rechts) auf der Straße gegen solche Pauschalisierung und Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu protestieren und sich dagegen zu positionieren.
> Aber es muss halt auch mal irgendwo gesagt werden: Warum gab es überhaupt Opfer? Hätte man es vielleicht verhindern können?
> ...



Die Judikative war der sehr schnell, weil eine solche Verhandlung, vom Aufwand her, im weitesten Sinne "Nichts" ist.
Bei Asylanten ist das Verfahren schon Aufwändiger....erstmal muss die Straftat verhandelt werden und DANACH über die Abschiebung entschieden werden.
Dazu kommt noch die eventuelle Revision, die bei den "Hitlergrüßern" auch noch folgen kann.

Aber grundsätzlich kann ich deinen Gedanken nachvollziehen.....sagen wir mal so, wären unsere Juristischen Organe personell besser aufgestellt, gäbe es viele dieser Probleme oder gar Verbrechen nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich lenke überhaupt nicht ab, ich stelle Tatsachen und Fakten fest, die dir nicht passen und auf die du auch keine argumentative Antwort hast!



Du stellst Behauptungen auf, die ich widerlegen kann. Dann wirst du beleidigend, weil du sonst keine Argumente mehr hast. 

Wie gesagt, so langweilig, wie durchschaubar. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Tatasachen
> Die Mordrate in Deutschland war vor ein paar Jahren wesentlich höher, ohne dass das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung darunter gelitten hat und keine Straftaten wurden öffentlich Instrumentalisiert, um eine ausländerfeindliche Agenda zu Verfolgen und krude Verschwörungstheorien in die Welt zu setzen.



Tatsachen. Die Mordrate ist auf einem 13 Jahreshoch und ist im Vergleich zu 2015 um 36% gestiegen. Darüber hinaus töten Migranten mehr Deutsche, als umgekehrt. Viele dieser Tötungen wären vermeidbar gewesen, wenn man die Täter abgeschoben hätte, da viele der Täter nicht in Deutschland hätten sein dürfen.

Das sind die Fakten und die können mit noch so vielen persönlichen Angriffen nicht wegrelativiert werden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen und deine Argumentum ad hominem Aussage ist in diesem Fall, lächerlich und blanker Schwachsinn, denn du bedienst dich Scheinargumenten bzgl Straftaten und Migration und zeigt, das du wirklich an deinem Verständnis der deutschen Sprache arbeiten musst!



Mal wieder hast du keine Argumente und musst daher auf persönliche Angriffe zurückgreifen.

Ferner liefere ich Statistiken und Quellen, also kannst du dir deine Lüge bezüglich Scheinargumente auch sparen. 

Wie gesagt, wenn du mal wieder Argumente hast, kannst du dich melden.


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tatsachen. Die Mordrate ist auf einem 13 Jahreshoch und ist im Vergleich zu 2015 um 36% gestiegen. Darüber hinaus töten Migranten mehr Deutsche, als umgekehrt. Viele dieser Tötungen wären vermeidbar gewesen, wenn man die Täter abgeschoben hätte, da viele der Täter nicht in Deutschland hätten sein dürfen.



Aber du weißt doch trotzdem nicht, wo diese 36% "MEHR" wirklich herkommen?!
Aber da du so viele Zahlen und Fakten kennst, wie viele Deutsche wurden denn letztes Jahr von Migranten umgebracht??
Und um auf 36% vielleicht zu kommen --> wie viele Migranten von Migranten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber da du so viele Zahlen und Fakten kennst, wie viele Deutsche wurden denn letztes Jahr von Migranten umgebracht??



BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT



> Laut Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) fielen 2017 im Bereich Mord und Totschlag (inklusive Tötung auf Verlangen) „112 Deutsche einer Straftat zum Opfer, an der mindestens ein tatverdächtiger Zuwanderer beteiligt war. 13 Opfer wurden dabei getötet.“ Die übrigen Taten waren versuchte Tötungen.
> Umgekehrt wurden demnach 38 Zuwanderer „Opfer von Taten, an denen mindestens ein Deutscher beteiligt war. Kein Opfer wurde getötet.“



13 getötet Deutsche durch Migranten, nicht ein toter Migrant durch Deutsche.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und um auf 36% vielleicht zu kommen --> wie viele Migranten von Migranten?


Abgesehen von dieser Opfer-Tatverdächtigen-Konstellation zeigt sich, dass die meisten Opfer von Tötungsdelikten, zu denen mindestens ein tatverdächtiger Asylzuwanderer ermittelt wurde, selbst Schutzsuchende sind: 2017 fielen laut dem BKA-Lagebild im Bereich Mord und Totschlag 230 Asylzuwanderer einer Straftat zum Opfer, an der mindestens ein tatverdächtiger Asylzuwanderer beteiligt war. 38 Opfer wurden dabei getötet. [/quote]

Auch ein Grund, konsequenter bei Grenzschutz und Abschiebungen zu sein.

Die sollen ihre Streitigkeiten nicht bei uns austragen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

"Beeindruckende"  Zahlen, die aber schon in Relation zu ~ 2000000 Asysflüchtlingen zu setzen sind, wenn man es denn obkjektiv haben will,und damit sind wir wieder bei den Einzelfällen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2018)

Wo genau ist denn der Maßstab für "Einzelfälle"?


----------



## Two-Face (17. September 2018)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber grundsätzlich kann ich deinen Gedanken nachvollziehen.....sagen wir mal so, wären unsere Juristischen Organe personell besser aufgestellt, gäbe es viele dieser Probleme oder gar Verbrechen nicht.


Der Punkt ist halt, warum Flüchtlinge, bei denen schon früh klar war, dass sie eigentlich keine Bleibechance haben, auch nicht einfach abgeschoben werden anstatt sie zu "dulden", wie es im Amtsdeutsch so schön heißt.
Bei unbegleiteten Minderjährigen kann bzw. darf man es schlicht nicht. Liegt es also an der Feststellung des wahren Alters? Sind die Behörden einfach überfordert? 
Es geht ja nicht allein um die Judikative, sondern eher um die Exektuive, welche die Staatsgewalt ausüben. 
Es sind mittlerweile gut 70.000 "geduldete" Flüchtlinge, + möglicherweise noch mehr. 
Warum sind, a), überhaupt so viele "geduldete" hier und b), werden sie nicht abgeschoben? Pennen die Behörden? Fehlen ihnen Mittel und Personal? Schaut die Politik einfach weg?
Andere Staaten, wie z.B. Österreich, gehen da weit konsequenter vor. 

Das alles sind eben die Fragen, in welche sich Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik erheblich in Zweifel ziehen lässt. Ich habe es immer wieder mal gesagt, genauso wie es auch viele andere sagen ohne gleich rechte Gesinnungen zu hegen: Man muss bei weitem kein AfD-Wähler sein, um Deutschlands Flüchtlingspolitik negativ zu beurteilen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich da gar nichts dagegen, man kann es sogar rechtlich in der 2. oder 3. Generation anpeilen.
> Im Moment, besser gesagt in der 1. Generation verstößt es aber eindeutig gegen Artikel 3 des GG, da es EU Migranten eben nicht betrifft, die könne jegliche Staatsbürgerschaft behalten und Kinder von z.B. einer Deutscen und eines Italieners, können ohne Probleme beide Staatsangehörikeiten haben, dazu kommt noch das besondere Staatsangehörigkeitsrecht der USA, denn jeder der in den USA geboren wird, auch mit 2 deutschen Elternteilen, hat auch automatisch die US Staatsngehörigkeit, neben der Deutschen.



Wenn 2 EU Ausländer in Deutschland ein Kind bekommen, dann muss das Kind doch nicht die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft haben. Bei den US geborenen ist es doch auch kein Problem. Man setzt eine Frist bis zum 18 Lebensjahr die US Staatsngehörigkeit abzulegen sonst verliert man die Deutsche und erhält nur eine unbegrenzte Aufenthaltserlaubnis. Man macht damit ja niemanden Staatenlos.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil dann keine rechtliche Verbindung zu einem anderen Staat mehr besteht. Wenn jemand hier sein Leben verbringen will und die Staatsbürgerschaft anstrebt soll er seine alte Aufgeben. Oder wenn er sogar hier geboren ist und dauerhaft bleiben will, dann bitte ganz oder gar nicht.
> Nur so ist er für mich, unabhängig von seiner Abstammung, voll und ganz Deutscher.



Ach so. Weil jemand also einen dänischen Pass hat, weil er einer dänischen Minderheit angehört, ist er also kein "richtiger" Deutscher, weil er eben noch eine zweite Staatsbürgerschaft hat?
Und was ist mit Kindern, deren ein Elternteil eine andere Staatsbürgerschaft hat? Entweder die Deutsche oder die andere?


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2018)

Ja ganz genau, entweder die Deutsche oder die andere. Außerdem, bei EU Ausländern ist das ganze in der Praxis doch selten ein Problem.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja ganz genau, entweder die Deutsche oder die andere. Außerdem, bei EU Ausländern ist das ganze in der Praxis doch selten ein Problem.



Ein Bekannter von mir ist mit einer Kolumbianerin verheiratet. Natürlich haben die Kinder einen deutschen und kolumbianischen Pass.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

@Sparamus

Ändert nichts am Gleicheitsgrundsatz.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn der Maßstab für "Einzelfälle"?




Ab wann ist denn bei dir eine statistische Größe erreicht, die keine Einzelfälle mehr darstellen?
Im Moment sterben ~ 300 Deutsche jedes Jahr, durch das verschlucken eines Kugelschreibers, wie würdest du das bezeichnen?
Soll der Kugelschreiber verboten werden?

Heimliche Killer: Diese Todesfallen lauern in unserem Alltag - FOCUS Online


----------



## aloha84 (17. September 2018)

Made my day....lol


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn bei dir eine statistische Größe erreicht, die keine Einzelfälle mehr darstellen?
> Im Moment sterben ~ 300 Deutsche jedes Jahr, durch das verschlucken eines Kugelschreibers, wie wüprdest du das bezeichnen?
> Soll der Kugelschreiber verboten werden?
> 
> Heimliche Killer: Diese Todesfallen lauern in unserem Alltag - FOCUS Online



Todesfälle die es nicht gegeben hätte, wenn gewisse Personen gewisse Sätze nicht in die Welt hinausgeschrien hätten mit Todesfällen zu vergleichen die schlicht Pech und/oder Dummheit waren ist nicht wirklich passend. 
Aber Hauptsache du zeigst uns damit, dass es auf die paar Tote die kinderleicht zu vermeiden gewesen wären nicht ankommt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @Sparamus
> 
> Ändert nichts am Gleicheitsgrundsatz.


Wo ist die Ungleichheit? Sehe ich grad nicht. 





Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir ist mit einer Kolumbianerin verheiratet. Natürlich haben die Kinder einen deutschen und kolumbianischen Pass.
> Wo ist das Problem?


Verantwortlichkeit.
Frag mal die Deutschtürken mit Doppelpass die grad in der Türkei Ärger haben. Durch die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft hat Deutschland dort ja gar nichts zu melden.
Also jetzt mal welche negativen Folgen das auch für die Betroffenen haben kann.
Kenne auch jemanden der in Südamerika wegen der doppelten Staatsbürgerschaft Probleme beim ausreisen hatte und über die französische Kolonie wieder nach Deutschland musste.

Btw
Ich bin selbst mit einer Frau zusammen die keine Deutsche/EU Staatsbürgerschaft besitzt. Sie sieht das wie ich.


----------



## JePe (17. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil man den einen Mord hätte verhindern können. Auch der Tatverdächtige in Chemnitz hätte nicht mehr in Deutschland sein dürfen.(...)Das ist der Knackpunkt.



Der Knackpunkt - den weder Du noch Herr Augstein bemerkt haben oder der Euch schlicht egal ist - hier ist, dass _Tatverdaechtige_ eben keine verurteilten _Taeter_ sind. Und die in Rede stehende Tat ist bislang nicht aufgeklaert, wenn ich mich nicht irre? Womit Deine komplette Kausalitaetskette dahinschmilzt wie braune Sosse in der Chemnitzer Abendsonne.

Ansonsten weiss ich nicht so ganz genau, was Du uns hier zum x-ten Male erklaeren moechtest - dass es zur empathischen Tugendhaftigkeit gehoert, von Zuwanderern begangene Straftaten schlimmer zu finden als solche von Biodeutschen? Findest Du Sexualdelikte eigentlich schlimm? Und wenn Ja, wieso schmeisst Du dann fuer jeden Mentalfurz von Herrn Trump Konfetti? Nein, nicht vorsagen, ich moechte selbst loesen: der ist ja kein Muselmann.

Wenn Du sinnhafte Vorschlaege zur Verbrechensbekaempfung machen willst, solltest Du einen dedizierten Thread dafuer oeffnen. Und Dich nicht nur an solchen Straftaten abarbeiten, die von einer ganz bestimmten, Dir nicht genehmen Personengruppe begangen werden. Das ist naemlich nicht nur sehr durchsichtig, sondern auch respektlos den Opfern von Straftaten gegenueber. Aber bitte, bitte, hoer mit der Missioniererei auf.


----------



## Amon (17. September 2018)

Achso. Weil es (natürlich) auch kriminelle Deutsche gibt muss man aus dem Ausland importierte Kriminalität tolerieren? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

Nein muss man überhaupt nicht!
Kein Mensch ist hier gegen die Abschiebung krimineller Straftäter, aber als normaler Bürger mit funktionierendem Wertekompass, empfinde ich die Instrumentalisierung von einzelnen Straftaten, um gegen eine bestimmte Gruppe als Ganzes (Flüchtlinge/Asysuchende) Hass und Hetze zu schüren, als Rassismus. Deshalb toleriert man noch lange keine Straftaten!


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2018)

Aber Vorabchecks...


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

Vielleicht wären ganze Sätze hilfreicher, um zu verstehen was du meinst!


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Todesfälle die es nicht gegeben hätte, wenn gewisse Personen gewisse Sätze nicht in die Welt hinausgeschrien hätten mit Todesfällen zu vergleichen die schlicht Pech und/oder Dummheit waren ist nicht wirklich passend.
> Aber Hauptsache du zeigst uns damit, dass es auf die paar Tote die kinderleicht zu vermeiden gewesen wären nicht ankommt.



Mein Beispiel war alleine bezogen auf die statistische Größe in Relation zur Bevölkerung oder Einwohnerzahl und ob das Einzelfälle sind oder nicht.

Um aber gleich bei deinem Vergleich zu bleiben, den ich hier gar nicht aufgestellt habe, wie ist es denn mit manipulierten Dieselautos, die ihe versprochenen und vorgegbenen Stickoxidwerte um ein vielfaches bis hundertfaches überschreiten, zu den offiziell gemachten Angaben der Hersteller und den gesetzlichen Vorgaben und damit genauso Tote produzieren. Hätte man kinderleicht verhindern können, wenn die Hersteller sich an ihre eigenen Angaben und Versprechen und die gesetzlichen Vorgaben gehalten hätten und die Politik samt zuständiger Stellen, das besser kontrolliert hätten. Nur mal so als ein Beispiel, da du ja anscheinend gerne Tote aufrechnest, die man kinderleicht hätte verhindern können!


----------



## Tengri86 (18. September 2018)

Wie Kriminalitaet und gefuehlte Kriminalitaet auseinanderklaffen | STERN.de

Ich mache mir lieber sorgen ,bei solche Menschen wie der Pfleger niels 
Niels Hoegel – Wikipedia

Ihr Müsst mal die opferzahlen lesen


----------



## aloha84 (18. September 2018)

Sorgen kann man sich um vieles machen --> Anders Breivik hat "mal eben" 76 Menschen erschossen, ein Großteil davon Kinder und Jugendliche.
Das in sich ist schön volligst pervers, aber der Typ bekommt Fanpost --> DAS ist fast genau so krank!


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis Tengri, das erklärt ja den Anstieg der Statistik recht eindeutig.

@aloha

Die Zeit Online hat sich auch der Satire aus deinem Post 877 angenommen und nochmal deutlich gemacht, wie die AfD auf diese Satire reagiert hat.

Schlecky Silberstein: Blogger wird nach Satiredreh von AfD bedroht | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## JePe (18. September 2018)

Da wird wohl so manches Weltbild ins Wanken geraten ...


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2018)

Zweiter Tatverdächtiger bleibt in Haft. Also ähm für ein Wanken reicht das nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

Ich habe eher das Gefühl, es wird das Gegenteil bewirken, das Nichtwissen oder besser gesagt das nichtwissen wollen, um die Oganisation unseres Staatswesens, der Demokratie und der freien Medien unseres Landes, nimmt mittlerweile dramatische Formen an.

Frust und Fragen bei Dialog mit Buergern in Chemnitz

Als ein Beispiel, es gab ja die letzten 2 Wochen dutzende Berichte, mit ähnlichem Hintergrund.

Wer wissen will, wie der braune Mob, die Freilassung des Verdächtigen Yousif A. sieht, muss nur ins Welt Online Forum schauen, das fest in der der Hand von Rechtsradikalen ist und in der eine Verschwörungstheorie die nächste jagd.

Mittlerweile wird jede staatliche Institution als auch die Medien mit Verschwörungstheorien belegt, die eigentlich so absurd sind, dass man die Leute einweisen müsste, dass schlimme ist, das begegnet einem auch schon in freier Wildbahn.
Ich hatte letztens ein Gespräch mit einem neuen Arbeitskollegen in der Mittagspause, der 100% daran glaubt, dass das Kanzleramt, den Medien per Telefon diktiert was sie zu schreiben und zu senden haben und genauso auf die Justiz (Richter) Einfluss genommen wird. 
Ich habe wirklich sachlich versucht ihm auseinanderzusetzen, dass das ziemlicher Blödsinn ist, alleine schon von der Organisationsstruktur der einzelnen Institutionen und das ich selber als Student in Mainz, bei der Heute Journal Redaktion gearbeitet habe und ihm versichern könnte, das kein Politiker oder politische Institutionen Einfluss auf eine Sendung oder die Nachrichten haben, die gesendet werden.
Seine Reaktion darauf war, das ich naiv bin und das vielleicht zu meiner Zeit (Ende 90er Jahre) noch so war, jetzt aber alles vom System Merkel kontrolliert und unterwandert ist.
Auf meine Frage, ob er denn Wisse, wie eine private Zeitung oder eine öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunkanstalt organisiert sei, wurde mir klar gemacht, dass das offiziell nur für uns Doofen (also mich) sei, in Wirklichkeit würde das alles aus dem Kanzleramt gesteuert.

Was soll man dazu noch sagen und ich persönlich bringe dafür auch kein bischen Verständnis mehr auf, egal ob das jetzt VTs gegen die Medien, Justiz oder andere staatliche Orginasotionen sind, so lange Niemand mit Belegen und Fakten kommt.
Man kann da meine Ansicht für falsch oder zu hart halten, aberich halte jegliches Verständnis gegenüber solchen Ansichten, wie auch das in Chemnitz Journalisten und V Leute den Hitlergruss gezeigt haben und allen ähnlichen Unfug, der von einem "System" oder "System Merkel" spricht, für völlig falsch. M.M. nach müssen diese Leute vom Rest der Gesellschaft geächtet werden, es muss ihnen vor Augen geführt werden, dass ohne Fakten sie kein Gehör oder Anerkennung finden, andernfalls wird die Gesellschaft m. A. nach sonst stückchenweise aufgerieben und gegeneinander ausgespielt.
Hier sind vor allen dingen neben dem Staat, auch wir Bürger als Zivilgesellschaft gefordert, dem entschieden entgegen zu treten.


----------



## Taonris (18. September 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Da wird wohl so manches Weltbild ins Wanken geraten ...



In euer Weltbild passt sowieso nur ein deutscher Täter.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Moment sterben ~ 300 Deutsche jedes Jahr, durch das verschlucken eines Kugelschreibers, wie würdest du das bezeichnen?



Eigenverschulden. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Soll der Kugelschreiber verboten werden?



Nein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Heimliche Killer: Diese Todesfallen lauern in unserem Alltag - FOCUS Online



Unfälle=/=Verbrechen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt - den weder Du noch Herr Augstein bemerkt haben oder der Euch schlicht egal ist - hier ist, dass _Tatverdaechtige_ eben keine verurteilten _Taeter_ sind. Und die in Rede stehende Tat ist bislang nicht aufgeklaert, wenn ich mich nicht irre?



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich behauptet hätte, dass ein Tatverdächtiger auch ein Täter ist. 

Aber weil ich nett bin, komm ich dir diesbezüglich gerne entgegen.

Mordfall Maria Ladenburger – Wikipedia

Mordfall Mia V – Wikipedia.

Messerattacke in Hamburg am 28. Juli 2017 – Wikipedia

Und dann gibt es natürlich noch das:

Anschlag auf den Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt an der Gedaechtniskirche – Wikipedia

Das sind Taten, die mit Grenzkontrollen und konsequenter Abschiebung vermeidbar gewesen wären.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten weiss ich nicht so ganz genau, was Du uns hier zum x-ten Male erklaeren moechtest - dass es zur empathischen Tugendhaftigkeit gehoert, von Zuwanderern begangene Straftaten schlimmer zu finden als solche von Biodeutschen?



Da hier scheinbar immer noch lieber interpretiert als gelesen wird, schreib ich es gerne ganz genau hin, damit es keine Missverständnisse gibt.

Die Straftaten von Migranten und Nichtmigranten sind gleich schlimm. Der Unterschied besteht in der Vermeidbarkeit der Straftaten. 



JePe schrieb:


> Findest Du Sexualdelikte eigentlich schlimm?



Ja. Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass ich je gegenteiliges behauptete hätte. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und wenn Ja, wieso schmeisst Du dann fuer jeden Mentalfurz von Herrn Trump Konfetti?



A) Es wäre mir neu, dass ich jede Entscheidung von Herrn Trump begrüße. Aber du darfst gerne den Gegenbeweis erbringen.

B) Es wäre mir auch neu, dass Herr Trump einer Straftat verdächtigt wird, die man durch seine Abschiebung hätte verhindern können. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn Du sinnhafte Vorschlaege zur Verbrechensbekaempfung machen willst, solltest Du einen dedizierten Thread dafuer oeffnen.



Ich brauche keinen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich verlinke Straftaten die im Zusammenhang mit dem Threadthema stehen.

Wenn du einen sinnvollen Vorschlag hören möchtest, wie wäre es mit Grenzkontrollen?

Gerne auch in Verbindung mit Ankerzentren und konsequenter und zügiger Abschiebung. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und Dich nicht nur an solchen Straftaten abarbeiten, die von einer ganz bestimmten, Dir nicht genehmen Personengruppe begangen werden.



Wir können uns ja erstmal auf die Straftaten konzentrieren, die wir leichter verhindern können und dann widmen wir uns denen, die komplizierter zu verhindern sind, ok?



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist naemlich nicht nur sehr durchsichtig, sondern auch respektlos den Opfern von Straftaten gegenueber.



Respektlos ist in erster Linie, dass nach den bisherigen Straftaten keine Änderung der Politik stattgefunden hat um künftigen Opfer und künftigen Straftaten zu vermeiden. 



JePe schrieb:


> Da wird wohl so manches Weltbild ins Wanken geraten ...



Jemand dem keine Tatbeteiligung nachgewiesen werden konnte, wird aus der U-Haft entlassen. Ich wüsste nicht, was an diesem normalen Vorgang jetzt kurios wäre.

Aber schön, dass er aus der U-Haft entlassen wurde, dann kann man ihn ja direkt in Abschiebehaft für seine bisherigen Straftaten nehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (18. September 2018)

Sauber! Ich kann mich vor lachen über deinen Post kaum noch halten und zwar ganz persönlich bezogen auf dich und deine Heuchelei!



> Die Straftaten von Migranten und Nichtmigranten sind gleich schlimm. Der Unterschied besteht in der Vermeidbarkeit der Straftaten.
> Wir können uns ja erstmal auf die Straftaten konzentrieren, die wir leichter verhindern können und dann widmen wir uns denen, die komplizierter zu verhindern sind, ok?



Und das von Jemand, der ausdrücklich schärfere Waffengestze in den USA ablehnt und das hier mehrfach kundgetan hat!
Damit wären tausende von Straftaten vermeidbar!
Dein messen mit zweierlei Maß ist echt "erstaunlich", und ich beziehe mich hier ganz persönlich auf deine Person und ihre Argumentationsweise, also komme mir nicht, das eine ist Deutschland, das andere die USA, hier geht es einzig und alleine um deine Argumentation der Vermeidbarkeit von Straftaten!


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2018)

Ca. 30.000 Tote durch Schusswaffen.

2/3 der Waffentoten sind Suzide der Rest (ca. 11.000 bis 12.000) sind (auf die Gesamtbevölkerung von 325 Mio.  Einwohner betrachtet) Einzelfälle. 

Das müsste ja in etwa so deiner "Logik" entsprechen.

Btw, die strengen Waffengesetze in Frankreich z.B. haben ja auch das Attentat im Bataclan verhindert...

Anonsten:


----------



## Poulton (18. September 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw, die strengen Waffengesetze in Frankreich z.B. haben ja auch das Attentat im Bataclan verhindert...


Und lasche Waffengesetze, z.B. in Form von Concealed Carry und/oder Open Carry, sowas wie das Orlando Night Club Shooting oder Las Vegas Shooting 2017. oh wait...

List of mass shootings in the United States - Wikipedia
List of school shootings in the United States - Wikipedia
Mass shootings since Sandy Hook, in one map

Achja: Inwieweit hätten deine Schusswaffen oder Sparanus geliebte Handgranaten für die Polizei, sowas verhindert: Niels Hoegel – Wikipedia ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. September 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und lasche Waffengesetze, z.B. in Form von Concealed Carry und/oder Open Carry, sowas wie das Orlando Night Club Shooting oder Las Vegas Shooting 2017. oh wait...
> 
> List of mass shootings in the United States - Wikipedia
> Mass shootings since Sandy Hook, in one map



Und jetzt bitte all die Orte aufzählen, die Gun Free Zones waren.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2018)

Belassen wir es dabei, dass die USA ein Problem mit Schusswaffen haben und die Gesetze ihren Anteil daran haben.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw, die strengen Waffengesetze in Frankreich z.B. haben ja auch das Attentat im Bataclan verhindert...



Die Waffen kamen aus Südosteuropa. Kalaschnikows fuer Terroristen - ZDFmediathek
(noch 4 Stunden abrufbar)



Aktuelle Meldung: Chemnitz-Nazis planten offenbar Angriffe am Tag der Deutschen Einheit | STERN.de
Die Männer organisierten sich halbautomatische Waffen und testeten offenbar schon ihre Pläne in Chemnitz: Insgesamt hat die Polizei neun Rechtsextremisten festgenommen. Es besteht Terrorverdacht, erste Details der geplanten Tat sickern durch.
In den Behörden ist die Terrororganisation allerdings wohl schon seit Jahren bekannt. 
Revolution Chemnitz: Saechsisches Innenministerium stiess schon 2014 auf die Gruppe | STERN.de


----------



## JePe (11. Oktober 2018)

China richtet Anker-Zentren ein. Vorbild fuer Heimat-Horst? Muss er sich aber ranhalten. In ein paar Tagen bekommt er ALG ...


----------



## Amon (11. Oktober 2018)

Wenn, dann bekommt er aber sehr üppiges ALG...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Oktober 2018)

Koeln: Geiselnehmer von Koeln ist identifiziert - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ach guck mal, wenig überraschend, war der Täter mal wieder mehrfach polizeibekannt und durfte trotzdem frei rumlaufen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja das man psychisch Kranken hier keine Hilfe anbietet ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Oktober 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja das man psychisch Kranken hier keine Hilfe anbietet ist schon ärgerlich.



Hilfe kann man solchen Subjekten auch in geschlossenen Gebäuden anbieten.


----------



## efdev (18. Oktober 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ja das man psychisch Kranken hier keine Hilfe anbietet ist schon ärgerlich.





> "Das hat ihn psychisch krank gemacht. Er war hier in Köln deswegen auch in Behandlung."


Anscheinend war er doch in Behandlung.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Oktober 2018)

Nicht in erfolgreicher. Leider.


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Koeln: Geiselnehmer von Koeln ist identifiziert - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Ach guck mal, wenig überraschend, war der Täter mal wieder mehrfach polizeibekannt und durfte trotzdem frei rumlaufen.



Die AfD sollte ein Meldeportal fuer solche Subjekte® einrichten.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht hatte das Regime etwas gegen ihn weil er einfach ein Verbrecher war. Ist ja auch möglich...


----------



## JePe (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin verfassungslos: Einsatz der bayerischen Polizei zur Grenzsicherung illegal?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Oktober 2018)

Koeln: Geiselnehmer haette abgeschoben werden koennen | ZEIT ONLINE

Einzelfall die tausendste...

Nachdem wir schon das Kreuz bei "mehrfach straffällig" setzen konnten, entäuscht die Erfahrung nicht und selbstverständlich hätte diese besondere Fachkraft schon längst das Land verlassen dürfen. 

Mehrfach straffällig und hätte abgeschoben werden können. Als hätte man diese Kombination in den letzen Jahren bei diversen Tätern schonmal gehört. Es ist fast wie ein Déjà-vu.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2018)

Gruppe Verdaechtiger in U-Haft: Achtzehnjaehrige vor Freiburger Diskothek vergewaltigt

Hallo Hessenwahl
(Ja ein Deutscher Staatsbürger war auch dabei)

Das wird nicht für gute Stimmung sorgen.


----------



## efdev (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist nur wieder ekelhaft wie das ganze behandelt wird scheiẞ auf das Mädchen das waren Flüchtlinge am Werk das ist viel wichtiger 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe:


> waren alle polizeibekannt und mehrfach mit Körperverletzungs aufgefallen


Kann man nicht mal wenigstens die Leute loswerden die schon wegen so etwas bekannt sind? (Eigentumsdelikte hab ich mal rausgelassen das ist mir wumpe)
Stattdessen erwischt es gefühlt immer die falschen bei Abschiebungen


----------



## Sparanus (27. Oktober 2018)

Es geht nicht um die bösen Flüchtlinge.
Aber niemand will Straftäter im Land haben und wenn es eine Möglichkeit gegeben hätte, dass diese Menschen nicht (mehr) im Land sind ist das schlecht.
So sieht es nach einem Versagen der Behörden aus.

Ich meine die meisten Flüchtlinge die schwere Straftaten begangen haben waren ja kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.

Oder mal die Rocker Szene:
Ein Schwerverletzter: Frau stirbt nach Gewaltausbruch in Berliner Lokal

Hier wieder zu wenig staatliche Kontrolle.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Oktober 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Stattdessen erwischt es gefühlt immer die falschen bei Abschiebungen


Qed
Tuerkischer Erdogan-Kritiker: Deutschland weist Adil Yigit aus

Aber Osamas Leibwächter sollen wir zurück holen.
Klar alles im Einklang mit unseren Gesetzen, aber wer soll das moralisch noch verstehen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2018)

Ja was denn? Sollen nun Unruhestifter raus, oder nicht?

Und hier ging es um eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung und nicht um Asyl.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Ach gucke mal, wer hätte das nur ahnen können:

Gruppenvergewaltigung in Freiburg: Hauptverdaechtiger wurde mit Haftbefehl gesucht

Aber hey "Wir schaffen das".


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und hier ging es um eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung und nicht um Asyl.



Macht das für den Eindruck in der Öffentlichkeit irgendeinen Unterschied?


----------



## efdev (29. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber hey "Wir schaffen das".



Wir scheinen es doch zu schaffen sonst wäre D schon lange im Chaos versunken und das sehe ich nicht, nicht mehr als auch vorher  
Wäre natürlich einfacher zu schaffen wenn wir mehr Blaue hätten und die sich weniger mit unnützen Arbeiten beschäftigen müssten.

@Sparanus 
kann er jetzt eigentlich dann Asyl beantragen? Immerhin könnte er ein politisch Verfolgter sein in der Türkei


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Wir scheinen es doch zu schaffen sonst wäre D schon lange im Chaos versunken und das sehe ich nicht, nicht mehr als auch vorher
> Wäre natürlich einfacher zu schaffen wenn wir mehr Blaue hätten und die sich weniger mit unnützen Arbeiten beschäftigen müssten.


"Geschafft" ist es erst, wenn alle Flüchltinge ohne Bleibechance abgeschoben werden und der Rest angepasst und integriert wird.
Und derzeit deutet verdammt wenig darauf hin, dass zumindest letzteres in näherer Zukunft der Fall sein wird...


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach gucke mal, wer hätte das nur ahnen können:
> 
> Gruppenvergewaltigung in Freiburg: Hauptverdaechtiger wurde mit Haftbefehl gesucht
> 
> Aber hey "Wir schaffen das".



Die "wir schaffen das" ist zum Glück bald weg vom Fenster.


----------



## efdev (29. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die "wir schaffen das" ist zum Glück bald weg vom Fenster.



Du meinst als Chef? Ja aber der potentielle neue scheint auch nicht so toll zu sein wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Macht das für den Eindruck in der Öffentlichkeit irgendeinen Unterschied?


Wenn die sich nicht informieren will.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Oktober 2018)

So kann man denken, aber dann muss man sich nicht über erfolgreiche Populisten wundern.


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Du meinst als Chef? Ja aber der potentielle neue scheint auch nicht so toll zu sein wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe



Merz klingt ganz gut, Spahn und Karrenbauer wären eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2018)

Merz ist eine Wirtschaftsmatratze.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2018)

War Merz nicht der Typ, der dauernd überall TTIP schönzureden versuchte?

Naja, jemand, der während seiner aktiven Zeit als CDUler Arbeitnehmerrechte beschneiden wollte und bei deutschen Großbanken abkassiert hat, wen wunderts. 
Da ist mir ja sogar der Spahn noch lieber.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2018)

Metz war der Kerl mit den vielen Nebenjobs. Ein Mann des Volkes.


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2018)

Ein echter Unionler. Dort geht man hin, weil man Freunde sich kaufen kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> War Merz nicht der Typ, der dauernd überall TTIP schönzureden versuchte?
> 
> Naja, jemand, der während seiner aktiven Zeit als CDUler Arbeitnehmerrechte beschneiden wollte und bei deutschen Großbanken abkassiert hat, wen wunderts.
> Da ist mir ja sogar der Spahn noch lieber.



 ein deutsches Sebastian Kurz ?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin grundsätzlich der selben Meinung, dass sich Friedrich Merz grundlegend diskreditiert hat, als ein möglicher CDU Parteivorsitzender, mit seinem Verhalten nach seinem Politikaustieg.
Dabei geht es mir wesentlich weniger, um seine Mitgliedschaft der Nordatlantik Brücke und ich fand TTIP in großen Teilen vernünftig, sondern sein klares Bekenntnis und sein Einsatz als größter Lobbyist für die Finanzwirtschaft, die die Katastrophe von 2008 verschuldet hat. Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, dass er mit seinen sehr liberalen ordnungpolitischen Ansätzen (diplomatisch ausgedrückt), im Moment eine Mehrheit in der CDU hätte.

Allerdings halte ich ihn für sau gefährlich, da er als Einziger völlig unbelastet in der Flüchtlingsfrage (bezogen auf die CDU) ist und darüber hinaus Wertekatholisch (stimmte gegen die Fristenlösung des § 218). Jetzt werden sich einige fragen, warum betone ich katholisch, m.M. nach ist im Westen der Republik in der CDU, das katholische Milieu, der mit Abstand größte AfD Treiber, den es gibt. Man muss sich nur wieder bei der Hessen Wahl anschauen, in welchen Wahlkreisen die AfD die meisten Stimmen bekommen hat. Das Witzige dabei ist, das sich die Wähler der AfD im Osten und im Westen Deutschlands, soziologisch und von den politischen Zielen fundamental Unterscheiden. Merz wäre ein Mann, der im Westen viele AfD Stimmen aus dem katholischen und konservativen Milieu für die Union zurückholen könnte, während er im Osten bei AfD Wählern, wohl als noch größere Feind des Establishment (Wirtschaft und Nordatlantiker) gesehen würde.
Insoweit habe ich Hoffnung, das er keine ausreichende Hausmacht auf die Beine stellen kann, man sollte ihn aber rhetorisch und charismatisch auf gar keinen Fall unterschätzen, zumindestens in Teilen der westdeutschen CDU traue ich ihm zu, zu mobilisieren.

Dazu kommt, das weder KK, Laschet noch Spahn wirklich geeignete oder mitreißende Kandidaten sind, noch sich meiner Meinung nach dazu entwickeln können und auch sonst sieht es am Horizont nicht wirklich gut aus, für eine Führungsfigur innerhalb der CDU. Merz würde jedenfalls die CDU weit marktliberaler und wesentlich weniger sozialpolitisch aufstellen, als das bisher der Fall war, was die CDU wieder näher an die FDP bringen würde, aber weit weg von den Grünen und eine Lösung für den Osten der Republik ist er schon gar nicht, ob das alles erwünscht ist bei der Mehrheit der CDU Anhänger, wage ich nach den letzten Wahlen zu bezweifeln, aber unterschätzen sollte man Merz und seine Anhängerschaft auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

Merz bringt sich nur in die Schlagzeilen. Eine Chance hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Ich sehe andere Figuren ebenfalls als Möglichkeit an. 
Daniel Günther z.B. Er hat das geschafft, was Merkel nicht geschafft hat -- eine Jamaica Koalition zu schmieden.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merz bringt sich nur in die Schlagzeilen. Eine Chance hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Ich sehe andere Figuren ebenfalls als Möglichkeit an.
> Daniel Günther z.B. Er hat das geschafft, was Merkel nicht geschafft hat -- eine Jamaica Koalition zu schmieden.



Ich bin dafür das du der Bundesminister für Verkehr und digitale Infrastruktur wirst.


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2018)

Apropos: Wenn Merz wieder anfängt unter den Lebenden zu wandeln, dürfte doch Guttenberg auch nicht weit sein?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2018)

Der Union fehlt einfach das richtige Personal dafür bzw es ist nicht so ersichtlich. Merkel hat ja alle klein gehalten bis sie angefangen hat AKK zu fördern.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Union fehlt einfach das richtige Personal dafür bzw es ist nicht so ersichtlich. Merkel hat ja alle klein gehalten bis sie angefangen hat AKK zu fördern.



Merkel hat im Grunde genommen das gemacht, was Diktatoren so machen -- die Gegner entsorgt bzw. kalt gestellt. Entweder zum Bundespräsidenten gemacht oder bei der EU abgestellt oder weggemobbt.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel hat im Grunde genommen das gemacht, was Diktatoren so machen -- die Gegner entsorgt bzw. kalt gestellt. Entweder zum Bundespräsidenten gemacht oder bei der EU abgestellt oder weggemobbt.



Ja und?

So läuft das halt heutzutage.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2018)

Schröder hat das besser gemacht und die Reißleine gezogen.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag es ja immer, Merkels Art ist ein Problem für Deutschland. Das einzig positive ist, dass sie keine Skandale verursacht und ich nicht im geringsten Glaube, dass sie korrupt ist.
Aber wer mag schon aalglatte Menschen...


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2018)

Sie war nach Bimbes Kohl und Gas Prom Gerd, die Meilen bessere Kanzlerin und wie Helmut Schmidt schon sagte, wer Visionen hat sollte zum Arzt gehen!


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sag es ja immer, Merkels Art ist ein Problem für Deutschland. Das einzig positive ist, dass sie keine Skandale verursacht und ich nicht im geringsten Glaube, dass sie korrupt ist.
> Aber wer mag schon aalglatte Menschen...


Schwarze Kassen sind ja auch von vorgestern. Da gibt es heute bessere und subtilere Methoden. Und wenn die CDU für eines bekannt ist, dann das sich dort Lobbyisten die Klinke in die Hand geben: CDU – Lobbypedia


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie war nach Bimbes Kohl und Gas Prom Gerd, die Meilen bessere Kanzlerin und wie Helmut Schmidt schon sagte, wer Visionen hat sollte zum Arzt gehen!


Nun Schmidt war ein mMn. von der Person her ein überragender Kanzler.
Mir ging es bei meiner Aussage auch eher um die Persönlichkeit, bei den politischen Leistungen muss man Merkel ausdrücklich, auch vor 2015, ein negatives Zeugnis ausstellen.
Bei der BTW2013 war ich zum Beispiel klar pro SPD eingestellt.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Oktober 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schwarze Kassen sind ja auch von vorgestern. Da gibt es heute bessere und subtilere Methoden. Und wenn die CDU für eines bekannt ist, dann das sich dort Lobbyisten die Klinke in die Hand geben: CDU – Lobbypedia



Als wenn das bei der SPD auch nur irgendwie anders ist!
Werner Müller ist da wohl das abschreckenste Beispiel was einem einfallen kann! Wenn es darum geht, stehen sich übrigens außer der Linken keine der Pateien da in etwas nach, inklusive AfD, bei der ist die Lobbyarbeit nur wesentlich verdeckter und mittlerweile finaziell teilweise illegal.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Oktober 2018)

Bei der SPD wird sich das noch ändern, ich meine wer will da noch investieren?^^


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn das bei der SPD auch nur irgendwie anders ist!


Nur  weil ich andere Parteien nicht erwähnt habe, heißt es nicht, dass es  dort zum besseren steht. Zumal es im von mir zitierten ja um Merkel und  die Union ging.



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] bei der ist die Lobbyarbeit nur wesentlich verdeckter und mittlerweile finaziell teilweise illegal.


Von Flick lernen heißt siegen lernen! Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## JePe (12. November 2018)

Er geht, er geht nicht, er geht, … Meanwhile in Braunau: Alice, Alice im Spendensumpf. Wollte man nicht aufraeumen mit dem Filz des Establishments?

EDIT:

Grosseinsatz der Koelner Polizei wegen Alaafisten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach gucke mal, wer hätte das nur ahnen können:.


Ja, Männer sind so. Aber was sollen wir machen, alte Extremfeministin? Willst Du wirklich alle Männer in ihrer Freiheit beschneiden? Das würde das Problem eindämmern, aber neue Ungerechtigkeiten erzeugen. Was sagt die Kriminalstatistik?

"*In Deutschland wurde 2017 jeden zweiten bis dritten Tag eine Frau vom Partner oder Ex-Partner getötet. *
"...138.893 Menschen wurden in Deutschland von ihrem Partner oder Ex-Partner misshandelt, gestalkt oder bedroht. Darunter waren 113.965 Frauen, also 82 Prozent....Der Anteil deutscher Staatsangehöriger unter den Tatverdächtigen habe  bei knapp 68 Prozent gelegen. Die Einzelberichterstattung zeichne oft  ein anderes Bild: "Wenn man die Zeitung liest, hat man manchmal das  Gefühl, nur Flüchtlinge und Migranten verprügeln und töten ihre Frauen,  weil diese Fälle immer ganz groß dargestellt werden."..."
_Quelle: _Deutschland: Mehr als 113.000 Frauen wurden 2017 Opfer haeuslicher Gewalt - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Was Du betreibt ist reine unsachliche und politisch motivierte Hetzerei. Im Mittelalter funktionierten solche Methoden, heute nicht mehr


----------



## Threshold (17. November 2018)

Wenn ein Migrant seine Frau tötet, ist das ein Ehrenmord und wird von der Presse aufgerissen.
Tötet ein Deutscher seine Frau ist es eine Tragödie und alle haben Mitleid.
Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2018)

falsches Thema


----------



## Basti1988 (30. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein Migrant seine Frau tötet, ist das ein Ehrenmord und wird von der Presse aufgerissen.
> Tötet ein Deutscher seine Frau ist es eine Tragödie und alle haben Mitleid.
> Oder so ähnlich.



Es ist immer eine Tragödie, egal wer ermordet wurde.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es ist immer eine Tragödie, egal wer ermordet wurde.



In erster Linie ist es Mord und sollte auch so behandelt werden, erst mal unabhängig vom Motiv.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2018)

Besondere schwere der Schuld...


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

Mord sollte immer lebenslange Haft nach sich ziehen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mord sollte immer lebenslange Haft nach sich ziehen.



Es sollte nicht nur, sondern macht es auf jeden Fall. 

(1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.

Da gibt es keinen Spielraum.


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2018)

Und Lebenslang ist nicht Lebenslang, es gibt ja auch noch die Sicherungsverwahrung.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

Lebenslang ist Lebenslang. Es besteht nur eben nach 15 Jahren die Möglichkeit alle 2 Jahre einen Antrag auf Bewährung (5 Jahre Bewährungszeit) zu stellen. Je nach Führung und Gerichtsbezirk, wird diesem Antrag dann nach Durchschnittlich 17 Jahren (Hamburg) bis 25 Jahren (Bayern) stattgegeben. 
Diese Option ist bei Feststellung der besonderen Schwere der Schuld nicht gegeben. 

Die Sicherungsverwahrung ist keine Strafe, sondern dient ausschließlich zur Prävention. Deshalb ist sind die Unterbringungen auch besser, da die Person ihre Strafe schließlich abgesessen hat.
EGMR zur Sicherungsverwahrung


----------



## Sparanus (30. November 2018)

Danke das ist mir bewusst, es geht nur darum, dass jemand der Lebenslang bekommen hat nicht automatisch nie mehr rauskommt.
Und das Sicherungsverwahrung keine Strafe ist hab ich auch nie bestritten.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht nur, sondern macht es auf jeden Fall.
> 
> (1) Der Mörder wird mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe bestraft.
> 
> Da gibt es keinen Spielraum.



Lebenslang bedeutet eben nicht lebenslang. Ein Täter kann auch wieder frei kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

Aber nur mit Antrag. 
Gibt es überhaupt einen Fall, wo jemand Lebenslang saß, von Verurteilungen im Rentenalter abgesehen?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Antrag.
> Gibt es überhaupt einen Fall, wo jemand Lebenslang saß, von Verurteilungen im Rentenalter abgesehen?



Aktuell sitzen rund 1800 Menschen eine lebenslange Strafe ab.
Ob jetzt wirklich einer dabei ist, der bis zum Tode im Gefängnis saß, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (30. November 2018)

Wenn müsste man die vergangenen Fälle betrachten.


----------



## JePe (18. Dezember 2018)

Bundesverfassungsgericht weist Klage der AfD als unzulässig ab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder ein Fall von "Bereicherung".

Hier die Aussage der "Fachkraft":



> "Die Studentin als Zeugin im jetzt stattfindenden Prozess: „Ich ging dazwischen, schrie ihn an, dass ich die Security hole. Da packte er mich am Hals, drohte damit, mich abzustechen, er nannte mich Nazi.“



Und weil man ja besonders kultursensibel ist, gibt es auch eine besonders nette Strafe:



> In dem ersten Prozess wurde der polizeibekannte Libyer zu zehn Monaten Haft verurteilt, dagegen legte er Berufung ein. Sein Leben geht allerdings erst mal im Knast weiter: 8 Monate Haft.



Polizeibekannt, versuchte Vergewaltigung und dank Migrationsbonus nur 8 Monate Haft. Wir schaffen das.


----------



## JePe (18. Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich verstand das Gericht etwas von der Materie, anders als der schaeumende Patriot es in der Regel tut. Eine Vergewaltigung hat hier mutmasslich nicht stattgefunden, eher noch eine (versuchte) sexuelle Noetigung - und die Mindeststrafe hierfuer (6 Monate) wurde "ueberboten".

Haette das Qualitaetsmedium BILD objektive Details wie z. B. ein Aktenzeichen verraten, koennte man sich an einer Einzelfallbetrachtung versuchen (was aber irgendwie muessig waere, weil das Gericht das ja schon getan hat). Stattdessen haelt man lieber klickbewaehrte Stoeckchen hin und guess who sofort darueber springt ...


----------



## Poulton (18. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Migrationsbonus


Ist das der gleiche "Bonus", den auch rechtsextreme Kinderschänder wie Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt, Patrick Wieschke sowie andere bekommen (haben) oder stramme Bundeswehr-Fw?


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2018)

Das mit dem Rechtsverständnis auf der rechten Seite, läßt halt stark zu wünschn übrig, die AfD musste das auch wieder feststellen, dabei hätte ihnen jeder Jurastudent mit Staatsrecht I und II Vorlesung, das gleiche Gutachten schreiben können, dass Organklagen dazu wenig taugen, vor allen dingen, wenn man noch gar nicht Mitglied eins Organs, in dem Falle des Bundestages, du der Zeit war.

Bundesverfassungsgericht: AfD scheitert mit Klagen gegen Merkels Fluechtlingspolitik | ZEIT ONLINE

Das wird dann für die nächste Opferrolle ausgeschlachtet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine Vergewaltigung hat hier mutmasslich nicht stattgefunden, eher noch eine (versuchte) sexuelle Noetigung - und die Mindeststrafe hierfuer (6 Monate) wurde "ueberboten".



Es wären halt maximal 5 Jahre drin gewesen und angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Mann Polizeibekannt ist (also scheinbar nicht das erste Mal sich danebenbenommen hat) und das Verbrechen gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung kein Kavaliersdelikt sind, sind 8 Monate mMn viel zu wenig. 

Es steht natürlich jedem User frei, das anders zu sehen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das der gleiche "Bonus", den auch rechtsextreme Kinderschänder wie Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt, Patrick Wieschke sowie andere bekommen (haben) oder stramme Bundeswehr-Fw?



1) Ist nicht eines deiner Lieblingswörter „Whataboutism“? Ist wohl offenbar nur ein Problem, wenn es andere machen, ja?

2) Ganz offenbar haben sie diesen Bonus ja nicht bekommen, denn sie haben - auch wie die verhängten Strafen mMn immer noch viel zu niedrig sind – keine acht Monate erhalten.


----------



## Don-71 (18. Dezember 2018)

Du bist ein Sprücheklopfer und Lügner das sich die Balken biegen!
5 Jahre waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt drinne und wenn der Mann bis jetzt nur mit Einbruchs- oder Drogendelikten aufgefallen ist, ist das beim §177 nicht anrechenbar, außer das die Strafe nicht zur Bewährung ausgesetzt wird und das wurde sie nicht.

https://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/177.html

Erkläre mal wie hier Tatbestandlich §177 Absatz 6,7,8 erfüllt sein sollen und anscheinend lag ja nach der Gerichtsverhandlung auch nicht der Tatbestand des Absatz 5 vor.
Wenn man dann noch Absatz 9 mit einbezieht wären es maximal 3 Jahre, was bei einem Versuch dann wohl auch eher ausscheidet.
Wenn du dich schon zum selbsternannten Juristen erklärst, dann mache es wenigstens richtig und nicht mit solcher plumpen durchschaubaren Propaganda, die nichts mit der Norm ders $177 zu tun hat.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist ein Sprücheklopfer und Lügner das sich die Balken biegen!



Argumentum ad hominem die hunderste. So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 5 Jahre waren zu keinem Zeitpunkt drinne und wenn der Mann bis jetzt nur mit Einbruchs- oder Drogendelikten aufgefallen ist, ist das beim §177 nicht anrechenbar, außer das die Strafe nicht zur Bewährung ausgesetzt wird und das wurde sie nicht.



Nach dem § 177 sind 5 Jahre die Maximalstrafe. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich gesagt, dass das auf den vorliegenden Fall zutrifft. 

Wenn du mehr lesen und weniger interpretieren würdest, könntest du das vielleicht auch erkennen. Ansonsten einfach mal bei Unklarheiten nachfragen. 

Aber scheinbar ist die Methode falsche Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen interessanter. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich schon zum selbsternannten Juristen erklärst, dann mache es wenigstens richtig und nicht mit solcher plumpen durchschaubaren Propaganda, die nichts mit der Norm ders $177 zu tun hat.



Wie gesagt. Vor dem nächsten faktenfreien und mit argumentum ad hominem gespickten Beitrag, einfach mal lesen (wichtig, nicht interpretieren) und dann antworten.

Und sofern man sich nicht sicher ist, einfach mal nachfragen. Du schaffst das, ich glaub an dich


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Dezember 2018)

Nun bring doch mal Beweise für den Bonus.


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Argumentum ad hominem die hunderste.



Stoesschen!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach dem § 177 sind 5 Jahre die Maximalstrafe. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt habe ich gesagt, dass das auf den vorliegenden Fall zutrifft.



Stimmt. Gesagt hast Du:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wären halt maximal 5 Jahre drin gewesen und angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Mann Polizeibekannt ist (also scheinbar nicht das erste Mal sich danebenbenommen hat) und das Verbrechen gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung kein Kavaliersdelikt sind, sind 8 Monate mMn viel zu wenig.



Ist wie mit Fraukes Schiessbefehl. Sie hat es nicht gesagt. Sie hat es umschrieben.

Davon, dass wir den "vorliegenden Fall" eben gerade nicht kennen, mal ganz abgesehen. Den Bildgerichtshof wird das aber nicht davon abhalten, im Namen des doitschen Volkes das richtige Urteil zu faellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine Vergewaltigung hat hier mutmasslich nicht stattgefunden ...


Das ist ein schwieriges Thema, welches durchaus diskutiert werden sollte und muss. Natürlich lag, beziehe ich mich auf die im von mir verlinkten Artikel gemachten Aussagen,  im ersten Ansatz keine Vergewaltigung vor, da es anfangs einvernehmlicher Geschlechtsverkehr war. Wenn aber während des gemeinsamen Beischlafs Praktiken massiv geändert werden, gibt es für diese eben keine Einvernehmlichkeit. Wo die Grenze zur Vergewaltigung beginnt, ist darum für mich erst einmal mit Diskussionsbedarf und juristischen Regeln zu klären.
Stealthing: Mann zieht bei Sex Kondom ab – jetzt wurde er in Berlin verurteilt - watson

Ich persönlich halte 8 Monate auf Bewährung für zu wenig, es hätten auch 18 Monate auf Bewährung sein dürfen. 

Wenn ich z.B. mit jemandem vorher rede und sich dieser Mensch als Beziehungslos darstellt, dann ist, wenn heraus kommt, dass dieser Mensch verheiratet ist und Kinder hat, die anfängliche Einvernehmlichkeit für mich erlossen (Fall Kachelmann). Wenn jemand gefälschte Aids, Hepatitis, etc. Untersuchungen vorzeigt und sich hinterher herausstellt, dass es gelogen war, ist damit für mich auch die Einvernehmlichkeit erloschen. Und genauso sehe ich es mit Praktiken. Wenn man vorher bestimmte Dinge festlegt, und jemand nutzt andere Körperöffnungen, beginnt für mich genau an dem Punkt die Vergewaltigung. Ob es juristisch noch Nötigung ist oder billigend in Kauf zu nehmen, kann man ja mal festlegen.

Wenn ich auf der anderen Seite sehe, dass Frauen während einer Vergewaltigung dem Täter nicht einmal die Augen ausstechen oder den Schniedel abbeißen dürfen, ohne hinterher harte Urteile wegen Körperverletzung zu riskieren, ist das alles ein ganz blödes Thema. Und wie wir sehen, haben  selbst wir innerhalb eines Kulturkreises lebend, massiv andere Rechtsauffassungen. Flüchtlinge stehen da noch uninformierter dar. 

Und ja, ich bin darum durchaus dafür, dass jeder Flüchtling anfangs zur Registration und feststellung der Personalien in ein Lager kommt, in dem es neben guter medizischer Versorgung, Kulturangebot etc. auch eine je nach Einzelfall angemessener juristischer Einweisung gibt. Z.B. das Grundgesetz in der Landessprache des Flüchtlings gemeinsam durchzulesen und zu diskutieren ist kein Fehler. Das braucht kein fliehender Franzose, aber schon der US-Bürger und der Afghane auch.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2018)

Moment mal!

Hier muss man schon absolut differenzieren!
Lügen über Geschlechtskrankheiten oder versuchtes eindringen in Körperöffnungen die als Tabu vereinart wurden, ist man klar im strafrechtlichen Rahmen, bei erzwungenen z.B. Analverkehr, auch bei einer Vergewaltigung, bei den Geschlechtskrankheiten ist es eine Körperverletzung, in verschiedenen Ausführungen, abhängig von der Geschlechtskrankheit.

Absolut straflos ist das Lügen über private Verhältnisse, das musst du dir dann schon vorher überlegen, wenn du einvernehmlichen Geschlechtsverkehr mit Jemand hattest der über seinen Beziehungs- und Kindstatus gelogen hat, ist da absolut nichts, was strafrechtlich relevant ist und auch nicht in Zukunft wird! Wo ist dein "Schaden"`? 

Wenn einer beim Geschlechtsverkehr das Kondom abzieht, ist das sexuelle Nötigung, wenn das anders vereinbart war, alles andere scheidet aber aus, so lange er "clean" ist und er weiß das die Frau die Pille nimmt.
Wenn nicht greift wieder Körperverletzung.
Ich meine warum sollte ein Mann anders behandelt werden als Millionen von Frauen (weltweit), die über ihre Verhütungsmittel gelogen haben, um sich ein Kind von einem wohlhabenden Mann anzulachen?!
Die wurden noch nie belangt, im Gegenteil, und komme mir nicht damit, dass das ein Cliche ist, ich kenne selber 3 Stück davon, die das zugegeben haben!
Nein, ich war nicht so blöd darauf hereinzufallen, mir wurde das aber voller Stolz erzählt, weil man sich auf Kosten des Mannes, der ein ausgesuchter One Night Stand war, oder von dem eh nie etwas wollte, ein angebehmes Leben macht.

Übrigens willst du ja immer Männer in Fussfesseln, ich kenne aber auch einige sehr skrupellose Frauen, insoweit finde ich da dein Bild ziemlich einseitig! Frauen sind alles andere als Heilige und wissen sehr genau, wie sie ihre "Interessen", auch mit alles anderen als "fairen" Methoden durchsetzen, die durchaus auch strafrechtlichen Charakter haben!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo ist dein "Schaden"`?


Heiratsschwindel. Wenn das Ziel etwas wie eine feste Beziehung, Partnerschaft und Kinder ist, dann hat gemeinsamer Verkehr eine andere Bedeutung, als wenn es der schnelle Sex ist. Darum kann man darüber diskutieren, inwieweit in dem Bereich Lügen problematisch ist. Ebenso würde ich niemals Verkehr mit Verheirateten Menschen haben. Das ist für mich ein tabu.  Darum nimmt eine Lüge in diesem Bereich für mich jede Einvernehmlichkeit. Und wenn die Einvernehmlichkeit auf Lügen basiert, gibt es keine Einvernehmlichkeit. Ob das dann Vergewaltigung wird, ist natürlich übertrieben. Eine Regelung wäre mir aber wichtig.

Und jetzt versuch diese feinen Details, über die wir gerade sprechen, die wir alle unterschiedlich sehen undbewerten, mit  Asylsuchenden oder Kriegsflüchtlingen zu besprechen. Da kommen dann noch andere Einschätzungen.

Verhütungsmittel sind nie sicher. Wer Sex hat, muss immer damit rechnen, dass es zu einer Schwangerschaft kommen kann. Überigens darf jeder Mann, der kein Kind möchte, selber verhüten. Das steht ihm völlig frei. Und wer der Vater ist, ist der Vater, da gibt es keine Ausreden.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens willst du ja immer Männer in Fussfesseln


Don, ich bitte Dich, natürlich will ich das nicht. Das ist reine Argumentationsstrategie gegen pauschal argumentierende Foristen, das ist nur ein Spiegel. Was sind über 90% der Gewalttäter? Richtig, Männer, das ist die vereinigende Größe, völlig egal, ob aus Buxtehude, Rosenheim oder Timbuktu


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2018)

Lügen ohne "Schaden", sind halt nicht strafrechtlich relevant.
So lange kein Vermögensschaden, Körperverletzung oder Nötigung vorliegt, kann  einer das blaue vom Himmel lügen, das ist aber nicht unbekannt.
Ich meine klar, können wir uns auf einen moralischen Pfad begeben, dass hat aber dann wenig mit Sachlichkeit und Fakten zu tun. Der Staat und ich muss auch sagen ich selbst, erwartet dann, das man sich über den Gegnüber im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten schlau macht und das ist im Zeitalter des Internets wesentlich einfacher, als es noch im "analogen" Zeitalter war.
So lange kein "objektiver Schaden", so lange auch keine Strafe! Moral hat in Gesetzen wenig bis nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lügen ohne "Schaden", sind halt nicht strafrechtlich relevant.
> So lange kein Vermögensschaden, Körperverletzung oder Nötigung vorliegt, kann  einer das blaue vom Himmel lügen, das ist aber nicht unbekannt.
> Ich meine klar, können wir uns auf einen moralischen Pfad begeben, dass hat aber dann wenig mit Sachlichkeit und Fakten zu tun. Der Staat und ich muss auch sagen ich selbst, erwarte dann, das man sich über den Gegnüber im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten schlau macht und das ist im Zeitalter des Internets wesentlich einfacher, als es noch im "analogen" Zeitalter war.
> So lange kein "objektiver Schaden", so lange auch keine Strafe! Moral hat in Gesetzen wenig bis nichts zu suchen!


Lügen ist ein Problem, z.B. beim Heiratsschwindel
Heiratsschwindel – sind Betrug und Abzocke in Sachen Ehe strafbar? - Strafrecht Blog RA Boettner

Und wenn Geschenke als Heiratsschwindel gelten, warum dann nicht das Einvernehmliche. Ich muss da mit mit Juristen drüber reden


----------



## Don-71 (19. Dezember 2018)

Sorry,

ich habe noch nie eine Beziehung gehabt, in der auch nur Ansatzweise. der eine vom anderen Geld wollte, und das am Anfang (1 Jahr).
Und wenn, wurde das transparent offen gelegt, sogar mit schriftlicher Vereinbaung. Ich meine seit meinem Arbeitsleben ist mir so etwas nicht mehr untergekommen, als Student, der eine arbeitende Freundin hatte, habe ich zweimal auf sie zurückgegriffen, mit Transparenz und schrifftlicher Vereinbarung.

Ich habe auch schon Frauen kennengelernt, die sehr schnell wissen wollten was ich verdiene und was ich besitze, da geht bei mir halt schnell der Rolladen runter. Jede Frau sollte das gleiche tun, wenn sie sich nicht zu 100% sicher ist, wer oder was der Partner ist.
Ich meine, der Staat kann nicht für alles sorgen, eine gewisse Selbständigkeit und geistige Reife müssen halt vorhanden sein. Jemanden Geld zu geben den man nicht wirklich kennt, ist dann schon fahrlässig!


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. Dezember 2018)

Nun bei der Verhütung Lügen finde ich schon ziemlich krass. Und da ist es egal ob ich "nix" habe.

Ist User eigentlich eine Frau?


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2018)

Also wenn es solche Diskussionen davor gibt ist auch so nicht viel mit Verkehr...


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2018)

Hiermit verleihe ich Dir den Wolfgang Kubicki-Foerderpreis fuer Alltagssexismus in Blech.


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das der gleiche "Bonus", den auch rechtsextreme Kinderschänder wie Dominique Oster, Tino Brandt, andere bekommen (haben) oder [stramme Bundeswehr-Fw?



Du meinst einen anderen Bonus, du kannst schließlich Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. Deinen Bonus kennt SPD Mann Edathy auch.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ,
> Ich habe auch schon Frauen kennengelernt, die sehr schnell wissen wollten was ich verdiene und was ich besitze, da geht bei mir halt schnell der Rolladen runter. Jede Frau sollte das gleiche tun, wenn sie sich nicht zu 100% sicher ist, wer oder was der Partner ist.
> Ich meine, der Staat kann nicht für alles sorgen, eine gewisse Selbständigkeit und geistige Reife müssen halt vorhanden sein. Jemanden Geld zu geben den man nicht wirklich kennt, ist dann schon fahrlässig!



Ja sowas gehört zu einem Gesunden Menschenverstand. Gerade am Anfang lässt man sich nicht gerne in die Karten schauen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, ich bin darum durchaus dafür, dass jeder Flüchtling anfangs zur Registration und Feststellung der Personalien in ein Lager kommt, in dem es neben guter medizinischer Versorgung, Kulturangebot etc. auch eine je nach Einzelfall angemessener juristischer Einweisung gibt. Z.B. das Grundgesetz in der Landessprache des Flüchtlings gemeinsam durchzulesen und zu diskutieren ist kein Fehler. Das braucht kein fliehender Franzose, aber schon der US-Bürger und der Afghane auch.



Wieso der Aufwand? Flüchtlinge sind doch nur kurzzeitig hier.... was meinst du was das alles kostet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder neues aus dem "bunten" Berlin.


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ist User eigentlich eine Frau?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5kazV-RiF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat Jehova gesagt.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder neues aus dem "bunten" Berlin.


Muss man unbedingt die Bild als Quelle nehmen? Da bekomme ich immer das kotzen. 





JePe schrieb:


> Hiermit verleihe ich Dir den Wolfgang Kubicki-Foerderpreis fuer Alltagssexismus in Blech.


Wieso Sexismus?
Das geht in alle Richtungen. Aber okay.


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder neues aus dem "bunten" Berlin.



Liest sich anderswo irgendwie weniger aufregend: Die Sicherheitsleute sind im wesentlichen damit beschaeftigt, die Besucherstroeme zu lenken.

Nicht, dass ich Poebeleien gutheissen wuerde. Es ist mehr so, dass ich sie ebenso unappetitlich finde wie den Versuch, ganze Bevoelkerungsgruppen dafuer in Sippenhaft zu nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (19. Dezember 2018)

Seit es dieses braune Schmierenblatt gibt, scheint Bild noch unterirdischer zu werden. Also ein Unterbietungswettbewerb auf unterstem Niveau...


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Muss man unbedingt die Bild als Quelle nehmen? Da bekomme ich immer das kotzen.



War die erstbeste Quelle, die ich fand. Zumal es ja darum geht, ob der Inhalt stimmt, nicht wer den Inhalt übermittelt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Liest sich anderswo irgendwie weniger aufregend: Die Sicherheitsleute sind im wesentlichen damit beschaeftigt, die Besucherstroeme zu lenken.
> 
> Nicht, dass ich Poebeleien gutheissen wuerde. Es ist mehr so, dass ich sie ebenso unappetitlich finde wie den Versuch, ganze Bevoelkerungsgruppen dafuer in Sippenhaft zu nehmen.



Tja, vielleicht gäbe es solche Bedenken nicht, wenn gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht ständig dafür Anlass geben würde, so über sie zu denken. 

Einfach mal bisschen besser benehmen, dann klappt es auch mit der Außenwahrnehmung.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Dezember 2018)

Auch ohne zu lügen können ungenaue Formulierungen den Eindruck grotesk verzerren.


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal es ja darum geht, ob der Inhalt stimmt, nicht wer den Inhalt übermittelt.



Doof nur, wenn die uebermittelten Inhalte signifikant unterschiedlich sind - BILD suggeriert, Neukoellner Standesbeamte muessten um ihr Leben fuerchten; tatsaechlich ist es aber eher so, dass die Security an solchen Tagen mit hohem Besucheraufkommen "den Verkehr regelt".



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Tja, vielleicht gäbe es solche Bedenken nicht, wenn gewisse Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht ständig dafür Anlass geben würde, so über sie zu denken.



_Einzelne Angehoerige_ gewisser Bevoelkerungsgruppen. Ob Du Dich davon zu einer pauschalen Diffamierung derselben hinreissen laesst, liegt bei Dir.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfach mal bisschen besser benehmen, dann klappt es auch mit der Außenwahrnehmung.



So wie die Bayern auf dem Oktoberfest? "Fussballfans" im Stadion? Patriotische Musikanten beim Rechtsrockfestival?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Doof nur, wenn die uebermittelten Inhalte signifikant unterschiedlich sind - BILD suggeriert, Neukoellner Standesbeamte muessten um ihr Leben fuerchten; tatsaechlich ist es aber eher so, dass die Security an solchen Tagen mit hohem Besucheraufkommen "den Verkehr regelt".



Ich habe nochmal den Artikel durchgelesen, dass da konkret jemand um sein Leben fürchten muss lese ich weder, noch wird es suggeriert. 

Und für Verkehr regeln, braucht man keine Security, das könnte auch der Standesbeamte. Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass der Tagesspiegel das Problem zwar andeutet, aber nicht genau benennen möchte. Handgreiflichkeiten ist natürlich eine schöne Umschreibung und kann vieles sein. 

Bild hingegen lässt ja auch den Leiter des Standesamtes zu Wort kommen. Welchen Grund soll ich haben, dessen Ausführung keinen Glauben zu schenken?



JePe schrieb:


> _Einzelne Angehoerige_ gewisser Bevoelkerungsgruppen. Ob Du Dich davon zu einer pauschalen Diffamierung derselben hinreissen laesst, liegt bei Dir.



Komisch, wenn Leute gegen Migration und deren Folgen demonstrieren, reichen doch auch einzelne schwarze Schafe um die ganze Gruppe zu diskreditieren. Und jetzt soll das nicht gelten?



JePe schrieb:


> So wie die Bayern auf dem Oktoberfest? "Fussballfans" im Stadion? Patriotische Musikanten beim Rechtsrockfestival?



Scheinbar reicht es ja aus, dass du sofort an diese Gruppe denkst. Ergo ja, offenbar hat man einen Einfluss auf seine Außenwirkung.


----------



## JePe (19. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, wenn Leute gegen Migration und deren Folgen demonstrieren, reichen doch auch einzelne schwarze Schafe um die ganze Gruppe zu diskreditieren. Und jetzt soll das nicht gelten?



Welche "schwarzen Schafe" und "Gruppen" hast Du da im Blick?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar reicht es ja aus, dass du sofort an diese Gruppe denkst. Ergo ja, offenbar hat man einen Einfluss auf seine Außenwirkung.



Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt: jedes Individuum ist fuer seine Aussenwirkung (jedenfalls normalerweise und weitestgehend) selbst verantwortlich. Falls Du da gelesen haettest, ich wuerde alle Bayern fuer Grabscher und alle Fussballfans fuer Schlaeger halten - mitnichten. Bei den patriotischen Musikanten sieht die Sache in der Tat anders aus. Das Zauberwort hier heisst _Differenzierung_. Wer ins Stadion geht, will fuer mich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ein Fussballspiel sehen; wer zum Rechtsrockkonzert geht, bei dem darf wohl mindestens eine Affinitaet zu bis hin zur Uebereinstimmung mit rechtsradikalen "Werten" unterstellt werden.


----------



## Basti1988 (19. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Welche "schwarzen Schafe" und "Gruppen" hast Du da im Blick?



Muss man dir das ernsthaft noch erklären? Wow so weit ist die Indoktrinierung schon. Respekt... da haben se echt was vollbracht. 




JePe schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt: jedes Individuum ist für seine Außenwirkung (jedenfalls normalerweise und weitestgehend) selbst verantwortlich. Falls Du da gelesen hättest, ich würde alle Bayern für Grabscher und alle Fußballfans für Schläger halten - mitnichten. Bei den patriotischen Musikanten sieht die Sache in der Tat anders aus. Das Zauberwort hier heißt _Differenzierung_. Wer ins Stadion geht, will für mich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ein Fußballspiel sehen; wer zum Rechtsrockkonzert geht, bei dem darf wohl mindestens eine Affinität zu bis hin zur Übereinstimmung mit rechtsradikalen "Werten" unterstellt werden.



Du hast dich mit dem 1. Satz selbst disqualifiziert. :applause:


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Dezember 2018)

JePe schrieb:


> Welche "schwarzen Schafe" und "Gruppen" hast Du da im Blick?



Jene die gegen die Migration und ihre Folgen demonstrieren. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt: jedes Individuum ist fuer seine Aussenwirkung (jedenfalls normalerweise und weitestgehend) selbst verantwortlich. Falls Du da gelesen haettest, ich wuerde alle Bayern fuer Grabscher und alle Fussballfans fuer Schlaeger halten - mitnichten. Bei den patriotischen Musikanten sieht die Sache in der Tat anders aus. Das Zauberwort hier heisst _Differenzierung_. Wer ins Stadion geht, will fuer mich bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ein Fussballspiel sehen; wer zum Rechtsrockkonzert geht, bei dem darf wohl mindestens eine Affinitaet zu bis hin zur Uebereinstimmung mit rechtsradikalen "Werten" unterstellt werden.



Letzten Endes wird es aber auch genug Besucher eines Rechtsrockkonzerts geben, die das Gedankengut haben und trotzdem keine Straftat begehen. 

Würdest du da auch so genau differenzieren oder würdest du den Besuch des Konzerts unter „mitgehangen, mitgefangen“ zählen?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> War die erstbeste Quelle, die ich fand. Zumal es ja darum geht, ob der Inhalt stimmt, nicht wer den Inhalt übermittelt.



"Zumal es ja darum geht, ob der Inhalt stimmt"
Was bei Bild selten der Fall ist. Da passt der Begriff "Lügenpresse" schon ganz gut.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letzten Endes wird es aber auch genug Besucher eines Rechtsrockkonzerts geben, die das Gedankengut haben und trotzdem keine Straftat begehen.



Wenn alle zusammen bei der Musik den Hitlergruß zeigen, begehen auch *alle* eine Straftat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Dezember 2018)

Von was für einer Indoktrinierung quatscht unser Basti eigentlich immer?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Dezember 2018)

Man kann aus dem Vorgehen der Nazi gegenüber Flüchtligen wirklich lernen. Lösungen können so einfach sein. Da behaupten die rechten Menschenfeinde doch allen ernstes, dass Flüchtlinge nur über das Meer flüchten, weil es Seenotrettung gibt. Diese zynische Provokation muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Andererseits ist es vermutlich die Lösung aller Probleme mit Unfällen. Ab jetzt gibt es als Antwort auf die Bewegung "Absaufen lassen" den neuen Trend unter Ärzten: "Verbluten lassen".

Wir alle wissen, dass Nazis nur deshalb Unfälle machen, weil Ärzte sie retten. Also muss man nur aufhören, Nazis zu retten, dann machen sie auch keine Unfälle mehr.Is ja logisch. Und mal ehrlich, wer als Nazi mit dem Auto zu schnell fährt, Bergsteigen geht oder schwimmen,  der begibt sich fahrlässig in eine Notsituation. Da muss man keine Hilfe leisten, dass müssen sie lernen, darum "VERBLUTEN LASSEN!" Das klingt naheliegend und wir werden damit tausende Nazis retten, die nicht mehr in Messerstechereien verwickelt sind, sich an ihrem eigenen Molotow-Cocktail verbrennen oder im Straßenverkehr verunglücken. Nur die Ärzte sind für diese Todesfälle verantwortlich, weil die Nazis retten. Ohne diese Ärze, würde es die Unfälle gar nicht geben, darum ab jetzt "verbluten lassen"



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Von was für einer Indoktrinierung quatscht unser Basti eigentlich immer?


Es geht um die verdorrrbenen linkskommunistischen Gedankenstrahler, die überall stehen. Menschenrrrechte sind nur etwas fürrr Schwache und nicht der teutsche Übervolk

Dieser Beitrag kann Satire enthalten


----------



## Basti1988 (20. Dezember 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da behaupten die rechten Menschenfeinde doch allen ernstes, dass Flüchtlinge nur über das Meer flüchten, weil es Seenotrettung gibt. Diese zynische Provokation muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen..



Weil es so ist? Wieso sonst sollte man sich in ein hoffnungslos überfülltes Boot begeben was keine Hochseetauglichkeit ausweist? Genau weil die Schlepper in Ihren Booten schon warten.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir alle wissen, dass Nazis nur deshalb Unfälle machen, weil Ärzte sie retten. Also muss man nur aufhören, Nazis zu retten, dann machen sie auch keine Unfälle mehr.Is ja logisch. Und mal ehrlich, wer als Nazi mit dem Auto zu schnell fährt, Bergsteigen geht oder schwimmen,  der begibt sich fahrlässig in eine Notsituation. Da muss man keine Hilfe leisten, dass müssen sie lernen, darum "VERBLUTEN LASSEN!" Das klingt naheliegend und wir werden damit tausende Nazis retten, die nicht mehr in Messerstechereien verwickelt sind, sich an ihrem eigenen Molotow-Cocktail verbrennen oder im Straßenverkehr verunglücken. Nur die Ärzte sind für diese Todesfälle verantwortlich, weil die Nazis retten. Ohne diese Ärze, würde es die Unfälle gar nicht geben, darum ab jetzt "verbluten lassen"



Die Nationalsozialisten sind fast alle tot, wenn du schon versuchst etwas total schwachsinniges von dir zu geben, schreib es doch vernünftig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die verdorrrbenen linkskommunistischen Gedankenstrahler, die überall stehen. Menschenrrrechte sind nur etwas fürrr Schwache und nicht der teutsche Übervolk
> 
> Dieser Beitrag kann Satire enthalten



Hehe ja genau... *facepalm* Sag mal was für nen krasses Zeug haste geraucht bevor du diesen Beitrag geschrieben hast?


----------



## efdev (20. Dezember 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Weil es so ist? Wieso sonst sollte man sich in ein hoffnungslos überfülltes Boot begeben was keine Hochseetauglichkeit ausweist? Genau weil die Schlepper in Ihren Booten schon warten.



Was gab es denn zuerst die Seenotrettung oder die Flüchtlinge welche in Booten absaufen? 
Ich rate mal die absaufenden Menschen waren zuerst da und daraufhin hat man angefangen diese einzusammeln.

Ich kann mich auch irren und es haben tatsächlich schon vorher Boote darauf gewartet Menschen einzusammeln die es gar nicht gab weil ja keiner in unsicheren Boote aufs Meer geschippert ist 

Aber in der Tat einfach alle absaufen lassen löst das Problem schon ist aber bei weitem keine adequate Lösung für moralisch halbwegs normale Menschen, genauso wie auch jeder der klar im Kopf ist bei Unfällen hilft und den Notarzt ruft (kann man auch lassen dann ist man halt ********).


----------



## JePe (20. Dezember 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jene die gegen die Migration und ihre Folgen demonstrieren.



Ist das jetzt die "Gruppe" oder sind das die "schwarzen Schafe"? Beides ergaebe ja irgendwie keinen Sinn.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letzten Endes wird es aber auch genug Besucher eines Rechtsrockkonzerts geben, die das Gedankengut haben und trotzdem keine Straftat begehen.



Ehrlicherweise - ich war nie auf einem solchen Konzert und habe auch keine Plaene, das zu aendern. Gleichwohl lese ich die Polizeiberichte dazu und kenne einschlaegige Dokus wie diese.  Und wenn ich mir das typische Publikum solcher Veranstaltungen anschaue - ich finde es irgendwie schwierig mir vorzustellen, dass sich da nicht nur ueberzeugte Neonazis, Retrofaschisten, Judenhasser und sonstige Verfassungsfeinde ein Stelldichein geben. Ob da nun zu doitschtuemelnden Texten tatsaechlich verbotene Kennzeichen oder Armbewegungen gezeigt werden oder man stattdessen pseudosubtil Szenesymbole (HKNKRZ, diverse Zahlenkombinationen usw.) verwendet, ist mir dann am Ende egal. Weshalb ich hier auch tatsaechlich sagen wuerde: Rechtsrockkonzertbesucher = rechtsextrem. Das Angebot der BILD (migrationshintergruendiger Hochzeitsbesucher = Arschloch) lehne ich, wegen der erkennbar vollkommen anderen Rahmenbedingungen, aber immer noch dankend ab.


----------



## Basti1988 (20. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Was gab es denn zuerst die Seenotrettung oder die Flüchtlinge welche in Booten absaufen?
> Ich rate mal die absaufenden Menschen waren zuerst da und daraufhin hat man angefangen diese einzusammeln.
> 
> Ich kann mich auch irren und es haben tatsächlich schon vorher Boote darauf gewartet Menschen einzusammeln die es gar nicht gab weil ja keiner in unsicheren Boote aufs Meer geschippert ist
> ...



Seenotrettung ja, aber wenn dann bitte wie vorgegeben, in den nächsten sicheren Hafen. Und der ist nicht in Italien oder Spanien.


----------



## JePe (20. Dezember 2018)

Aber auch nicht in Syrien oder Libyen. Und bis zum Libanon isses a bisserl weit? Dort ist uebrigens ein Mensch von dreien ein Fluechtling.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Was gab es denn zuerst die Seenotrettung oder die Flüchtlinge welche in Booten absaufen?
> Ich rate mal die absaufenden Menschen waren zuerst da und daraufhin hat man angefangen diese einzusammeln.



Du hast vollkommen Recht, aber du hast das nicht zu Ende gedacht. 
Es ist nämlich eine Entscheidung des einzelnen Menschen. Am Anfang haben sich ein paar Menschen aufgemacht unter hohem Risiko und man hat sie gerettet. 
Das senkt natürlich die Schwelle sich auf dieses Boot zu begeben. Gleichzeitig erhöht das die Zahl der Leute die, diese Reise antreten. 
Daher haben die Seenotretter keine Schuld daran, dass Menschen übers Mittelmeer kommen, aber tatsächlich sind sie für die Anzahl mitverantwortlich. 

Absaufen lassen ist nicht human, lebendig zurück bringen und die Boote zu beschlagnahmen ist mMn. okay.


----------



## efdev (20. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Absaufen lassen ist nicht human, lebendig zurück bringen und die Boote zu beschlagnahmen ist mMn. okay.



Vom Prinzip her ja bin ich bei dir aber wo denn da absetzen?
Im Vergleich zu Europa sind die Länder in der Nähe anscheinend schon überlaufen was Flüchtlinge angeht (wir hier irgendwie auch aber das liegt eher daran wie wir damit umgehen als an der Menge).
Was bleibt denn noch an Zielen übrig wenn man die welche eh schon voll sind und da wo alles andere als Frieden herrscht abzieht?


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefaehrdet Fluechtlingshilfe weltweit
Und sich dann wundern, wenn die Leute weiter bis nach Europa flüchten. Aber die Unterfinanzierung des UNHCR war ja auch mit die Hauptursache für die Flüchtlingskrise 2015 gewesen. Voll aus der Geschichte gelernt... nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich widerspreche gar nicht deiner Analyse, aber der Hauptgrund 2015 war, dass die Türkei einfach ihre Grenzen aufgemacht hat und die türkischen Zöllner den Flüchtlingen noch die Boote bis zum Meer getragen haben.
Das Ganze war schon eher ein gelenktes abgekartestes Spiel der Türkei, ohne deren aktive Mitwirkung, wäre es nie zu diesem Ausmaß 2015 gekommen. Es kamen ja mehre 1000 bis 10000 Menschen täglich in Griechenland an, bevor bei uns auch nur Ansatzweise an eine Grenzöffnung gedacht wurde.

Aber du hast natürlich Recht, wenn die Flüchtlinge gar keine Perspektiven mehr haben (Unterfinanzierung UNHCR), setzen sie sich in Bewegung und erst recht, wenn das dann noch staatlich (Türkei) gefördert wird, damit man Erpresserpotential in der Hand hat.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

Und genau da liegt Merkels Versagen, das war besser abzusehen und vorzubereiten.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Was war besser abzusehen und vorzubereiten?
Das Erdogan plötzlich die Grenzen öffnet, um dann die EU zu erpressen?
Klar das kommt ja immer mal wieder vor!

Wahrscheinlich ist auch Merkel schuld, wenn dein Rücklicht am Auto kaputt geht....


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

"Ende September saßen die Staats- und Regierungschefs der EU-Staaten wegen der Flüchtlingswelle in Brüssel zusammen. Vor ihnen lag eine Liste mit den Zuwendungen an das World Food Programme. Die niederschmetternde Erkenntnis: Obwohl das Jahr zu drei Vierteln vorbei war, hatten die Staaten und die EU-Kommission nur die Hälfte des Betrags von 2014 überwiesen. Das galt auch für Deutschland."

Wie der Fluechtlingsandrang aus Syrien ausgeloest wurde

Nein Merkel hat als Regierungschefin nichts damit zu tun. Don du laberst pausenlos, aber wirklich ohne Unterbrechung, Bullshit.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Mit dieser Meinung von dir kann ich wunderbar leben, mir geht es mit dir nicht anders!

Natürlich gab es im Bereich der Flüchtlingshilfe versagen, nur hat das rein gar nichts mit der einseitigen Grenzöffnung der Türkei nach Außen zu tun!


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

Unionler unter sich... 



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] aber der Hauptgrund 2015 war, dass die Türkei einfach ihre Grenzen aufgemacht hat und die türkischen Zöllner den Flüchtlingen noch die Boote bis zum Meer getragen haben.


Gibt es dafür auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Dezember 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Die Nationalsozialisten sind fast alle tot, wenn du schon versuchst etwas total schwachsinniges von dir zu geben, schreib es doch vernünftig.



Ja und die Schlaumeier sind auch schon seit Jahrtausenden tot. 

Genau wie Demokraten und Philosophen. Deswegen sagen wir auch zu allen Nachfolgern Neo....

Ich hab jetzt übrigens einen Neochef, der alte Chef ist weg. Und einen Neojob hab ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Tuerkei laesst syrische Fluechtlinge passieren


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

In dem Fall hat Erdogan klar und deutlich innenpolitisch entschieden um den Inneren Frieden nicht zu riskieren. (was er wiederum durch genügend andere Sachen macht)

Es kommt hier halt vieles zusammen.

Btw
Ex Unionler


----------



## Don-71 (20. Dezember 2018)

Klar der arme Erdogan läßt Millionen Beamte entlassen, sperrt Hundertausende Gülen Anhänger ins Gefängnis und hat sich bei den Syrischen Flüchtlingen 2015 für den Inneren Frieden der Türkei entschieden.

Das du Ex Unionler bist, kann man nur begrüßen, ansonsten müßte man sich verschärfte Gedanken machen.....


----------



## Poulton (20. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Ex Unionler


Spaßverderber. Kann man keine Witze mehr bzgl. deiner Mitgliedschaft in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend machen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Dezember 2018)

@don
Das in den Klammern geschriebene sollst du im Kopf nicht ausklammern.
Ansonsten sollte selbst jemanden wie dir auffallen, dass Erdogan vieles tut um große Demonstrationen zu vermeiden.

@pulli
Es war ein Ausflug in die Welt der Parteien der einen auf Dauer nicht glücklich macht. Don ist zwar ein Extremfall, aber naja.


----------



## Poulton (21. Dezember 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tuerkei laesst syrische Fluechtlinge passieren


Nicht das ich von der Sultanine viel halte, aber für mich liest sich das so, dass man damals in der Türkei mit den Millionen Flüchtlingen komplett überfordert war und dass die Aufgrund mangelnder bis gar keiner Versorgung, weiter sind. 
Siehe dazu auch: Syrien-Fluechtlinge: Die hungernden Gaeste von Istanbul | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Was gab es denn zuerst die Seenotrettung oder die Flüchtlinge welche in Booten absaufen? .


Jetzt komm doch nicht mit Argumenten, wenn zynische Menschenfeinde Freude daran haben, weiter auf Opfern herum zu treten und sie zu Verhöhnen. 

Aber die Aktion "Verbluten lassen"gegen Nazis als satirische Antwort darauf scheint Kreise zu ziehen, zumindest finde ich diesen Gedanken an vielen Stellen im Netz. Es gibt wie immer. Denkende Menschen verstehen den Sarkasmus und die Überhöhung, der dumpfe Nazi tönt mit "linksgrünversiffter Faschismus" oher auch nur zu verstehen, dass er damit genau seine eigenen Worte "Absaufen lassen" beschreibt. 

Darum lohnen keine Diskussionen mit Nazis, denn wer nicht selber bemerkt, dass Menschenrecht absolut zwingt sind, wer Rassismus als legitim ansieht und wer mit Freude auf Schwachen herumtritt, ist nicht durch eine Diskussion zu überzeugen. Da hilft einzig eine starke Polizei, die bei jedem kleinen Übertritt des Strafrechtes mit aller Härte zuschlägt. Denn nur ein Nazi im Gefängnis stört nicht weiter den gesellschaftlichen Frieden. Wir könnten auch Helgoland räumen und den Nazis als Gefängnis Insel geben. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Absaufen lassen ist nicht human, lebendig zurück  bringen und die Boote zu beschlagnahmen ist mMn. okay.


Immerhin ein zartes Wort geben rechtsextreme Menschenfeinde. Und wen man zurücksendet, entscheiden Gerichte nach einem Asylverfahren und nicht der Nazi an der Rampe, der mit Daumen hoch und Daumen runter "Lebe oder Verrecke" entscheidet. Das hätten die kleinen Gartenzwerge gerne wieder. So waren sie und so sind sie. Und unsere Demokratie wehrt sich gegen Nazis, aus gutem Grund.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich jemanden in internationalen Gewässern auffische brauche ich kein Gericht der Welt um sie wieder an der Küste von der sie gekommen sind abzusetzen.

Hast du dich vielleicht wieder mal verlesen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> um sie wieder an der Küste von der sie gekommen sind abzusetzen.


Und woher kommen Sie? Sagen Sie es, stimmt das, oder ist genau das gerade eine der offenen Fragen. Und was machst Du, wenn die Bewohner die Küste diese Menschen gar nicht haben wollen, weil sie bei ihnen auch nur durchgezogen sind? Frag doch mal Östereicher oder Italiener, ob sie die Menschen die über unsere gemeinsame Grenze gekommen sind, zurück haben wollen.

Humanitäre Problem löst man nicht durch ein PAL-Feld (Problem anderer Leute). Genau das sollte man aus der Geschichte gelernt haben, als ab 1933 die ganze Welt sagte: " Och nee Du, Juden brauchen wir nicht, lasst die mal verrecken" Und wenn Menschen aus einem mörderischen Krieg wie in Syrien fliehen, in dem mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein oder beide Seiten Chemiewaffen einsetzen, dann versenkt man nicht die Flüchtlingsboote, schwadroniert von "absaufen lassen", sondern rückt zusammen, löst das Problem, sorgt dafür, dass wieder Frieden einkehrt und schockt die Menschen dann zurück. Mit Klimaflüchtlingen sieht es ähnlich aus. Auch dafür müssen internationale Lösungen gefunden werden.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2018)

Es geht nicht um Probleme anderer Leute. Wenn die EU durch die Flüchtlingskrise zunehmend unregierbar wird ist das ein Problem für uns und auch für Afrika.

Langfristig brauchen wir zuerst eine stabile und starke EU.

Aber wenn ich die Anhänger und die Gegner der EU sehe bekomme ich auf beiden Seiten das kotzen. Jemanden wie Juncker an der Spitze, nein das geht nicht gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn die EU durch die Flüchtlingskrise zunehmend unregierbar wird


... liegst das nicht an einem Prozent Flüchtlingen, denn Europa ist noch weit von einem Prozent entfernt, sondern an rechtsradikalen Kräften, die einen Vorwand suchen, um unsere Demokratie zu stürzen. 

Die Flüchtlinge sind nur ein aufgebauschter und vorgeschobener Grund. Um das zu erkennen, müsste man aber nachdenken und verstehen, anstatt zu grölen, Häusen anzuzünden, Menschen zu morden und pauschale Ausgrenzungen zu fordern. Unsere Probleme sind die soziale Gerechtigkeit. Am Umgang mit den ganz Schwachen, erkennt man, ob eine Bevölkerung soziale Gerechtigkeit möchte. Wer nach unten tritt, wird auch von oben getreten.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2018)

Na die Flüchtlingskrise ist halt ein Hammer der auf instabile Teile schlägt.
Aber, dass die EU erst instabil geworden ist liegt nicht an den Nationalisten sondern an denen die bei der Finanzkrise versagt haben.

Das ist das Problem an euch Linken, dieser Rechtsruck ist ein Symptom und keine Ursache.

Ich will mich persönlich gar nicht mehr in eine politische Richtung einordnen dafür sind meine Ansichten in einzelnen Teilbereichen viel zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2018)

Bei euch Linken is klar. Alle hier sind links. Aber man selbst hat keine politische Richtung. Und Flüchtlingskrise? Wo ist hier die Krise?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Dezember 2018)

Die Krise kommt noch, warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann kann man die Leute nicht mehr finanzieren.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2018)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Krise kommt noch, warte noch ein paar Jahre, dann kann man die Leute nicht mehr finanzieren.


Geschweige denn, integrieren.
Damit haben wir ja schon seit über 30 oder 40 Jahren ein Problem.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2018)

Nur das die Flüchtlinge nicht solange bleiben sollen und werden.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2018)

Es wird jetzt schon drüber gerungen und gefochten, ob und wie staffällige Flüchtlinge abgeschoben werden sollen - und zwar in einer Art und Weise, dass es einfach nur noch lächerlich ist.

Da fragt man sich, wen Deutschland eigentlich schützen möchte: die eigenen Bürger, die Flüchtlinge, beide oder einfach nur den medialen/öffentlich-moralischen Ruf. 
So wie es aber nun schon seit über 5 Jahren läuft, nützt es keinem etwas. Weder den deutschen Staatsbürgern, noch den Schutzsuchenden, noch sonst irgendwem. Höchstens den Ländern, aus denen man aus blanker, organisatorischer Überforderung und Naivität die Kriminellen abgenommen hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Dezember 2018)

Oh sie werden abgeschoben. Nur gibt es auch Rechtsmittel.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2018)

Es gab Fälle von straffälligen Flüchtlingen, die schon längst wieder da hätten sein können, wo sie hergekommen sind, wenn man sie nur rechtzeitig abgeschoben hätte. 
Der Fall Amri ist da das absolute Paradebeispiel; im Ausland bekannter Straftäter, im Inland stand er bereits auf der Beobachtungsliste der Behörden, lange stand fest, dass er abgeschoben werden muss, aber irgendwie hat er es geschafft, so lange in Deutschland zu bleiben, bis er in Berlin Leute umbringen konnte. 

Ein kollektives Versagen das Staatsappartes war dies, nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Auf der einen Seite ums Verrecken keinen Straftäter abschieben wollen bzw. können, aber unauffällige und integrationswillie Flüchtlinge kriegen den A*-Tritt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Dezember 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Bei euch Linken is klar. Alle hier sind links. Aber man selbst hat keine politische Richtung. Und Flüchtlingskrise? Wo ist hier die Krise?


Ich ermahne immer wieder zum Textverständnis, schade dass das so wenig ausgeprägt ist.

Gemeint war die Vorposterin und Ihresgleichen. Oder bezweifelst du, dass iU Links ist?


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich ermahne immer wieder zum Textverständnis, schade dass das so wenig ausgeprägt ist.
> 
> Gemeint war die Vorposterin und Ihresgleichen. Oder bezweifelst du, dass iU Links ist?



Na ja, wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Und der gilt für alle. Auch für den Flüchtling.
Man muss also nicht links sein, nur weil man dazu steht, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben.
Ich finde den Fall Amri auch unfassbar. Da haben gleich mehrere Stellen versagt und vor allem funktioniert die europäische Zusammenarbeit da nicht. Das muss verbessert werden.
Trotzdem darf man die Flüchtlinge nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren nur weil es darunter Leute gibt, die das System untergraben, ausnutzen und betrügen.
Betrügen tun viele. Man muss sich nur die Clans in Deutschland anschauen, wo viele darunter sind, die ALG 2 bekommen, aber im fetten Benz herumfahren.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2018)

Und ich frage mich wo du jetzt wieder etwas von Recht brechen liest.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na die Flüchtlingskrise ist halt ein Hammer der auf instabile Teile schlägt.


Sie wäre verhinderbar gewesen, wenn man das UNHCR mit entsprechenden Mitteln ausgestattet hätte. Um aus einer Mitteilung des UNHCR vom 27.06.2015 zu zitieren:


> Bislang sind von den benötigten 4,53 Milliarden US-Dollar, die für die Unterstützung der syrischen Flüchtlinge und Binnenvertriebenen benötigt werden, nur 23 Prozent (1,06 Milliarden US-Dollar) eingegangen.


Da hat die SPD mal wieder gezeigt, für was das "S" und die CDU, für was das "C" in ihren Namen steht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem an euch Linken, dieser Rechtsruck ist ein Symptom und keine Ursache.


Wenn du schon Textverständnis anmahnst, solltest du auch keine Verallgemeinerungen bringen. Denn der Teil der hier Anwesenden, die man politisch als links einordnen kann, sind mit Sicherheit nicht "die" Linken. Also weder in Form einer repräsentativen Mehrheit dieser, noch in Form der Partei. Auch scheinst du komplett zu vergessen, dass es von linker Seite starke Kritik daran gab, wie mit der Finanzkrise umgegangen und was für Mini-Konsequenzen daraus gezogen wurden und dass die aus der Finanzkrise resultierende Verarmung und Verelendung, einen fruchtbaren Nährboden für Extremismus bildet.
Und unabhängig davon wie man selber zu ihm steht und zu deiner obigen Verallgemeinerung: Phoenix Im Dialog: Alfred Schier mit Oskar Lafontaine vom 23.02.18
Denn auch Lafontaine ist ein Linker, nicht nur vom Parteibuch her.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich ermahne immer wieder zum Textverständnis, schade dass das so wenig ausgeprägt ist.
> 
> Gemeint war die Vorposterin und Ihresgleichen. Oder bezweifelst du, dass iU Links ist?


Pulli auch du, iU und Gleichgesinnte waren angesprochen, nicht alle User hier. Verstanden?

Und das mit dem UNHCR hab ich auch angesprochen und im Bezug auf Deutschland ist die Regierungschefin in letzter Konsequenz schuld. Also Angela Merkel.


----------



## Poulton (23. Dezember 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das mit dem UNHCR hab ich auch angesprochen und im Bezug auf Deutschland ist die Regierungschefin in letzter Konsequenz schuld. Also Angela Merkel.


In der Legislaturperiode 2013 bis 2017 waren die Mehrheitsverhältnisse im Bundestag so, dass die SPD, mit Stimmen von Grünen und Linkspartei, Soforthilfen für das UNHCR hätte beschließen können. Was hat man gemacht und wie hat man auf die Kritik wegen der Unterfinanzierung reagiert? Gar nicht(s).


----------



## Sparanus (23. Dezember 2018)

In einer Koalition gegen die andere Regierungspartei handeln ist aber immer kritisch.


----------



## JePe (2. Januar 2019)

Fremde Feindlichkeit meets Fremdenfeindlichkeit.


----------



## Basti1988 (2. Januar 2019)

"Der Generalsekretär des CDU-Wirtschaftsrats, Wolfgang Steiger, kritisiert, dass seit 2015 rund eine Million Zuwanderer neu in Hartz IV gefallen seien. Damit widerspricht er Arbeitgeberpräsident Ingo Kramer deutlich."

Zitat: Generalsekretär Wolfgang Steiger 

CDU-Wirtschaftsrat kritisiert Zuwanderung in Hartz IV - WELT

Wenigstens wachen ein Paar Personen aus der CDU auf....


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Januar 2019)

Und wären sie in Arbeit würdest das jetzt auch beklagen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Januar 2019)

Kommt auf die Arbeit an, wenn es keine wertschöpfende ist, ist es Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## JePe (3. Januar 2019)

Haette Herr Steiger seine Zahlen mit Quellen unterfuettert, haette man jetzt eine Gespraechsgrundlage. Stattdessen redet er erst von Zuwanderern - was auch EU-Buerger sein koennen -, dann von Fluechtlingen und bedient letztlich nur den "unten vs. ganz unten"-Reflex der Zielgruppe.

Dazu faellt mir spontan das hier ein:

_Ich schreibe das S in Soziale Marktwirtschaft gross. Das Soziale ist konstitutiver Bestandteil unserer erfolgreichen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland. Dazu gehoert auch: Wir spielen keine Gruppen in der Gesellschaft gegeneinander aus._

Kaum zu glauben, aber ein echter Merz.


----------



## Basti1988 (3. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Haette Herr Steiger seine Zahlen mit Quellen unterfuettert, haette man jetzt eine Gespraechsgrundlage. Stattdessen redet er erst von Zuwanderern - was auch EU-Buerger sein koennen -, dann von Fluechtlingen und bedient letztlich nur den "unten vs. ganz unten"-Reflex der Zielgruppe.



Mir ist es egal wo die Zuwanderer herkommen, Sozialtourismus gehört einfach abgeschafft.


----------



## Poulton (3. Januar 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Arbeit an, wenn es keine wertschöpfende ist, ist es Jacke wie Hose.


Genau, wer braucht z.B. schon Alten- und Krankenpfleger. Nur unproduktive Scheisser, die Kosten verursachen und keinen Nutzen bringen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Haette Herr Steiger seine Zahlen mit Quellen  unterfuettert, haette man jetzt eine Gespraechsgrundlage. Stattdessen  redet er erst von Zuwanderern - was auch EU-Buerger sein koennen -, dann  von Fluechtlingen und bedient letztlich nur den "unten vs. ganz  unten"-Reflex der Zielgruppe.


Dazu kommt: In die Zahl zählen auch all die mit rein, die so wenig  verdienen, dass sie Aufstocken müssen sowie deren unmittelbaren  Angehörige.

Und um mal Zahlen zu bringen: Die Zahl der erwerbstätigen, erwerbsfähigen Leistungsbezieher (Aufstocker) betrug im Juli 2018 rund 1,1 Millionen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

Unsere rechten geistigen Tiefflieger haben bei ihrer politischen und geistigen Amokfahrt, nochmal ein paar Gänge hochgeschaltet.
Europawahl: AfD droht mit Deutschlands EU-Austritt ab 2024 - WELT

Wenn man sich das so durchließt, muss man auf geistige Unzurechnungsfähigkeit plädieren, eigentlich genauso wie die Identitären, gleich einweisen!


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Haette Herr Steiger seine Zahlen mit Quellen unterfuettert, haette man jetzt eine Gespraechsgrundlage. Stattdessen redet er erst von Zuwanderern - was auch EU-Buerger sein koennen -, dann von Fluechtlingen und bedient letztlich nur den "unten vs. ganz unten"-Reflex der Zielgruppe.



Könntest du doch leicht verifizieren, indem du dir die Bevölkerungzusammensetzung 2015 und 2018 anschaust.... 
Und gut ausgebildete Zuwanderer aus Spanien werden das wohl eher nicht sein 


_


JePe schrieb:



			Ich schreibe das S in Soziale Marktwirtschaft gross. Das Soziale ist konstitutiver Bestandteil unserer erfolgreichen Marktwirtschaft in Deutschland. Dazu gehoert auch: Wir spielen keine Gruppen in der Gesellschaft gegeneinander aus.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Hättest du in der Schule mal aufgepasst dann wüsstest du, dass die Soziale Marktwirtschaft nicht dafür steht, dass grenzenlose Einwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme besteht und man sich von anderen die diese Werte erwirtschaften aushalten lässt (da würder eher der Begriff Asozial passaen).
Unsere Sozialsysteme wurden dafür geschaffen, dass wenn man in einer Schieflage (z.B. Krankheit, Unfall etc.) nicht sozial abstürzt, sondern trotzdem noch aktiv am Leben teilnehmen kann. Oder wenn wir direkt Bezug auf die Arbeitslosenversicherung nehmen, dass man bei einem Arbeitsplatzverlust eben nicht ohne etwas dasteht. Und in den allermeisten Fällen (die armen Menschen die von Geburt auf eingeschränkt oder stark behindert sind nehme ich mal raus, die sind schon arm genug dran), haben alle die Leute die davon Anspruch nehmen, auch etwas in die Systeme einbezahlt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2019)

Unsere Sozialsysteme wurden dafür geschaffen der SPD Wähler abzujagen 

Trennung 

Naja, dass die EU sich ändern muss ist kein Geheimnis, ich bekomme noch immer das kotzen, wenn ich einige Leute sehe die dort rumlaufen. Trotzdem bin ich ganz klar gegen einen EU Austritt.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

Ich frage mich bloß wo die EU sich ändern muss und welche konkreten Vorschläge du z.B. dazu machen kannst.

Die Vorschläge der AfD habe ich ja schon kommentiert. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass 27/28 Länder Änderungen zustimmen müssen, nicht umsonst will im Moment niemand an dem Lissabon Vertrag herumschrauben.
Das was die AfD dort in Leitanträgen aufschreiben will, sind noch nicht mal Illusionen oder Visionen, sondern bewußte Eckpunkte des Scheiterns, weil sie genau wissen, das niemals eine Mehrheit der EU Länder dem zustimmen würde.
Insoweit halt auch nur wieder verarsche, um die eigentliche Zielrichtung, Ausstieg aus der EU und Euro und damit Vernichtung unseres gesamten seit über 70 Jahren aufgebauten Wohlstands, um dem Nationalstaat und des Nationalismus zu frönen und bei nicht funktionieren, dann analog der Judenverfolgung einen Schuldigen zu suchen, an dem man seine niederen Instinkte ausleben kann, was dann wohl kollektiv die Muslime werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2019)

Sie muss endlich mal was ganzes werden. Teilweise gelten meine Kritipunkte aber auch innerhalb Deutschlands (noch nicht aufgeführt) 

Am Anfang würde mir ein EU Grenzschutz gut gefallen, nicht wie Frontex sondern unter der Flagge der EU die direkt durch die Exekutive der EU geführt werden.
Diese sollte im gleichen Zug auch endlich der Exekutive eines Nationalstaates ähnlicher werden.
(IMHO Außerdem umbenannt, Kommission und Kommissare klingt politisch irgendwie widerlich)


----------



## Poulton (3. Januar 2019)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hättest du in der Schule mal aufgepasst dann wüsstest du, dass die Soziale Marktwirtschaft nicht dafür steht, dass grenzenlose Einwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme besteht und man sich von anderen die diese Werte erwirtschaften aushalten lässt (da würder eher der Begriff Asozial passaen).


Es erstaunt immer wieder, dass die Milliarden die die Bankenrettung gekostet hat oder um die der Staat durch Cum-Ex Geschäfte betrogen wurde (und die Liste "Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren" beinhaltet noch einiges mehr), nicht die Bohne juckt aber wenn Ausländer Sozialleistungen beziehen, auf einmal der Untergang des Sozialstaates droht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> (IMHO Außerdem umbenannt, Kommission und Kommissare klingt politisch irgendwie widerlich)


Weil? Ist ja nicht so, dass die Begriffe hierzulande nicht auch verwendet werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Januar 2019)

Pulli das ist ne Meinung, ich esse auch keinen Spargel weil ich den widerlich finde und er ist in Deutschland trotzdem beliebt.

Aber ja Minister und Ministerpräsident/Kanzler klingt einfach besser.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es erstaunt immer wieder, dass die Milliarden die die Bankenrettung gekostet hat oder um die der Staat durch Cum-Ex Geschäfte betrogen wurde (und die Liste "Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren" beinhaltet noch einiges mehr), nicht die Bohne juckt aber wenn Ausländer Sozialleistungen beziehen, auf einmal der Untergang des Sozialstaates droht.
> 
> 
> Weil? Ist ja nicht so, dass die Begriffe hierzulande nicht auch verwendet werden.



Es ist ja noch besser!
Hartz IV: Erstmals weniger als drei Millionen Hartz-IV-Haushalte laut Medienbericht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wenn man sich den Artikel so durchließt, fragt man sich ernsthaft wie blöd die Leute sind, die auf die gesammte AfD Propaganda hereinfallen, wenn denn Millionen Analphabeten und Sozialschmarotzer angeblich eingewandert sind, beziehen die aber nach Faktenlage kein Hartz IV, wovon die wohl leben?
Aber wahrscheinlich alles gfälschte Statistiken und böse Verschwörungstheorien gegen das rechte Weltbild.


----------



## Poulton (3. Januar 2019)

Obacht bzgl. der Entwicklung der Empfänger von Leistungen nach SGB II.  Die Zahl der Leistungsberechtigten nach SGB XII steigt (auch  schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise):  Staat & Gesellschaft - Sozialhilfe - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
Das  sind jetzt nur die Zahlen für 2017, die für 2018 kommen noch im Laufe des Jahres. Und: Nur  weil jemand jetzt geringfügig über dem Existenzminimum liegt, heißt es  nicht, dass er nicht mehr arm ist. Die Anzahl derer steigt seit Jahren.
Armut in Deutschland: Arm sind nicht nur Migranten | ZEIT ONLINE
https://www.armutskongress.de/fileadmin/files/Dokumente/AK_Dokumente/armutsbericht-2017.pdf 
Armut - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Staat & Gesellschaft - Lebensbedingungen, Armutsgefaehrdung - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich damit auch nicht in Frage gestellt, aber die Bedarfsgemeinschaften und allgemein Menschen in Hartz IV sinken, das beinhaltet ja auch die Aufstocker.
Das es eine Menge prekär Beschäftigte gibt, stelle ich ja nicht in Abrede.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bloß wo die EU sich ändern muss und welche konkreten Vorschläge du z.B. dazu machen kannst.


Ich hätte welche: 
- Eine nachhaltigere Finanzpolitik bzw. Europolitik, sodass wir in 20 Jahren nicht wieder in die nächste Krise schlittern; Griechenland gleich ganz raus aus dem Euro und Draghi raus aus der EZB und rein in den Knast, wo er hingehört
- Keine "Steuerparadiese" mehr für Reiche und Unternehmen - z.B. Luxemburg
- Weniger bescheuerte Auflagen für kleinere Selbstständige im Lebensmittelsektor zugunsten der "dicken Fische", wie Tönnies und Co.
- Wirksamere Grenzpolitik, um Drogen- und Waffenschmuggel zu unterbinden
- Korrupte Länder wie Rumänien oder Serbien stärker in die Pflicht nehmen
- Stopp jeglicher Waffenexporte in demokratiefeindliche Länder, wie Marokko oder Saudi-Arabien
- Kein Export von subventionierten Agrarprodukten mehr nach Afrika
- Viel (!) strengere Auflagen für Privatisierung und Investitionen aus dem Ausland, haups. aus USA und China

Bin mir sicher, der eine oder andere wird das noch beliebig erweitern können. Aber das sind die Kernthemen, für die Brüssel keine Lösung finden kann oder will. u.a. weil so Gestalten wie der Öttinger oder Juncker dort das Sagen haben.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Januar 2019)

- Korrupte Länder wie Rumänien oder Serbien stärker in die Pflicht nehmen
Ich wußte noch gar nicht das Serbien zur EU gehört.
- Stopp jeglicher Waffenexporte in demokratiefeindliche Länder, wie Marokko oder Saudi-Arabien
- Kein Export von subventionierten Agrarprodukten mehr nach Afrika
Hat die EU überhaupt keinen Einfluß drauf, das unterliegt jedem EU Mitgliedsstaat selber.
- Viel (!) strengere Auflagen für Privatisierung und Investitionen aus dem Ausland, haups. aus USA und China
Ebenfalls zum aller größten Teil nationaels Recht, sieht man auch sehr schön daran, dass die Bundesregierung an einem neuen Gesetzentwurf für Deutschland arbeitet, nach der Kuka Diskussion.

- Eine nachhaltigere Finanzpolitik bzw. Europolitik, sodass wir in 20 Jahren nicht wieder in die nächste Krise schlittern u. Griechenland gleich ganz raus aus dem Euro
- Keine "Steuerparadiese" mehr für Reiche und Unternehmen - z.B. Luxemburg
Dann müßte man sich erstmal einigen, die Griechenlandkrise ist durch Betrug (frisierte Zahlen) entstanden, man sieht ja, dass sie bei Italien das gemacht haben was ihnen rechtlich möglich war. Finanzpolitik ist ein Kompromiss aus 28 Staaten mit dem EU Haushalt, hat mit dem Euro wenig zu tun.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat die EU überhaupt keinen Einfluß drauf, das unterliegt jedem EU Mitgliedsstaat selber.


Seitens der EU werden aber Agrarprodukte subventioniert. Folglich können sie auch Subventionsauflagen machen. Auch gibt es bzgl. Rüstungsexporten etwas:
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2009:066E:0048:0049:DE:PDF
EUR-Lex - 32008E0944 - EN - EUR-Lex



> Ebenfalls zum aller größten Teil nationaels Recht, sieht man auch sehr schön daran, dass die Bundesregierung an einem neuen Gesetzentwurf für Deutschland arbeitet, nach der Kuka Diskussion.


Zick-Zack-Siggis alternativlose Freihandelsabkommen schon vergessen?


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2019)

Eine länderübergreifend einheitliche Währung funktioniert nicht ohne länderübergreifend einheitliches Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem. 
Das war eben das, was man vor 20 Jahren versäumt hat und Waigel und Kohl nicht begreifen oder einsehen wollten.
Griechenland wäre nie in der Euro-Zone gelandet, wenn Schröder und Eichel damals nicht die Hand draufgehalten und gewisse Investmentunternehmen nicht beim Bescheißen geholfen hätten.
Dazu kommt noch, dass wieder Spanien, noch Italien oder Portugal die Wirtschaftsleistung von Frankreich oder Deutschland haben. Wie soll da noch ein Land, dass vom BIP her grade mal an Hessen rankommt, noch mithalten?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Januar 2019)

Das geht schon, aber nicht so.


----------



## JePe (4. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> (...)Griechenland gleich ganz raus aus dem Euro(...)



Davon, dass z. B. Deutschland an der griechischen Krise gut verdient hat und ein Land auch nicht einfach aus dem EURO ausgegliedert werden kann, sondern sich dafuer (oder vermutlich sogar fuer das Verlassen der EU) selbst entscheiden muss (und wie "trivial" das ist, kann man aktuell prima am Brexit beobachten), mal ganz abgesehen: populistisches Geblubber.



Two-Face schrieb:


> (...)Draghi raus aus der EZB und rein in den Knast, wo er hingehört(...)



Genau. Am besten in ein Spezialgefaengnis im Merkel-Muss-Weg. Was macht es schon, dass Draghi vom zustaendigen Gremium - dem Europaeischen Rat - korrekt berufen wurde. Welches Verbrechens genau hat er sich denn schuldig gemacht und was ist aus der Anzeige geworden, die Du bestimmt erstattet hast?

Das naechste Gaerungsprodukt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Keine "Steuerparadiese" mehr für Reiche und Unternehmen - z.B. Luxemburg



Qualitativ kaum besser. Eine faire, EU-weit vergleichbare Besteuerung - O.K. Aber z. B. Luxemburg ist eben kein Industrie- oder Agrarland, muss aber auch Einnahmen erwirtschaften. Und fuer Fabriken ist das Land zwar zu klein, fuer Briefkaesten dagegen gross genug. Wer ihnen dieses Geschaeftsmodell verbieten moechte, sollte ihnen auch Alternativen anbieten. Und wissen, dass ein nicht so kleiner Teil der "Reichen" und "Unternehmen" dann eben Briefkaesten auf den Seychellen mieten wird.

Uebrigens steht lt. des "Netzwerk Steuergerechtigkeit" Deutschland auf Platz 8 der Liste der schoensten "Steuerparadiese". Panama (benannt nach den gleichnamigen Papers) folgt auf Platz 13.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Wirksamere Grenzpolitik, um Drogen- und Waffenschmuggel zu unterbinden



Ich will keine Probleme kleinreden, aber: Ein nicht kleiner Teil der illegalen Waffen stammt aus Zeiten und Gebieten des Balkankrieges; Kroatien als ein Nachfolgestaat Jugoslawiens ist selbst EU-Mitglied, eine "Grenzpolitik" wuerde hier also eher wenig nuetzen.  Konfliktpraevention und Hilfe beim Aufbau von Verwaltungen und Polizeien  vor Ort sowie eine angemessen budgetierte Strafverfolgung hier sind vielleicht weniger telegen als eine Mauer®, aber vermutlich effizienter.

Das duerfte so auch auf die Einfuhr von Drogen gelten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Korrupte Länder wie Rumänien oder Serbien stärker in die Pflicht nehmen



Rumaenien ist in dieser Disziplin besser als Ungarn, das hier im Forum aber gern und oft gelobt wird; Serbien ist nicht mal Mitglied der EU. Auch hier halte ich mehr Hilfe und weniger selbstgefaelliges Kopfschuetteln fuer einen erfolgversprechenderen Weg.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Stopp jeglicher Waffenexporte in demokratiefeindliche Länder, wie Marokko oder Saudi-Arabien



Definiere "demokratiefeindlich" - es gibt hier im Forum Leute, die Abschiebungen z. B. nach Marokko, aber auch Afghanistan oder Syrien nicht beanstandenswert finden, weil es dort doch eigentlich ganz O.K. ist (nach Afghanistan werden vom Innenministerium sogar Geburtstagsfluege veranstaltet). Menschen Ja, Dinge Nein?

Keine Waffenexporte in Laender, die Angriffskriege fuehren oder grundlegende Menschenrechte nicht wahren - signed (wobei der Markt dann merklich schrumpfen wuerde). Ausserdem keine Abschiebungen in solche Laender. Und keine Kreditvergabe. Und kein Import von Waren, die voraussichtlich unter menschenunwuerdigen Bedingungen produziert wurden. Und wo wir schon dabei sind, auch keine Entsorgung von Elektronikschrott in Afrika oder von Plastik in den Weltmeeren. Man wird ja wohl noch traeumen duerfen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Kein Export von subventionierten Agrarprodukten mehr nach Afrika



Ich sehe keine rechtliche Handhabe dafuer, Exporte von Lebensmitteln zu untersagen (was nicht heisst, dass ich die Praxis nicht problematisch faende). Allenfalls koennte man Subventionen (auch, aber nicht nur auf Agrarerzeugnisse) nach anderen Standards gewaehren, insgesamt reduzieren und rueckforderbar machen. Aber auch das halte ich bereits fuer schwierig.



Two-Face schrieb:


> - Viel (!) strengere Auflagen für Privatisierung und Investitionen aus dem Ausland, haups. aus USA und China



Again, ich sehe da keine rechtliche Handhabe fuer die EU (national gibt es solche Regeln) und bezweifle auch, dass das EU-weit gewuenscht und sinnvoll ist. Und warum hauptsaechlich China und die USA? Statt Laendern waere ich da eher fuer objektive Kriterien.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe keine rechtliche Handhabe dafuer, Exporte von Lebensmitteln zu untersagen (was nicht heisst, dass ich die Praxis nicht problematisch faende). Allenfalls koennte man Subventionen (auch, aber nicht nur auf Agrarerzeugnisse) nach anderen Standards gewaehren, insgesamt reduzieren und rueckforderbar machen. Aber auch das halte ich bereits fuer schwierig.



Weil die Lobbyverbände eben eine große Macht haben.
Heute werden ja Betriebe gefördert, die richtig viele Tiere haben.
Der kleine Landwirt mit seinen 100 Kühen stirbt da aus, da er keine Chance mehr hat.
Man sollte Subventionen für Nachhaltigkeit vergeben und vor allem die Nitratschleudern in den Griff kriegen.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Gülle, die in den Niederlanden nicht mehr ausgekippt werden darf zu uns kommt und unser Grundwasser verseucht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es erstaunt immer wieder, dass die Milliarden die die Bankenrettung gekostet hat oder um die der Staat durch Cum-Ex Geschäfte betrogen wurde (und die Liste "Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren" beinhaltet noch einiges mehr), nicht die Bohne juckt aber wenn Ausländer Sozialleistungen beziehen, auf einmal der Untergang des Sozialstaates droht.



Und das hab ich wo genau in meinem Post gesagt, dass ich es ok finde die Kosten der Bankenrettung zu sozialisieren?
Typische linke Argumentationsweise, einfach mit anderen Dingen kommen, die nicht in Ordnung waren, um somit das eigentliche Thema wieder zu trivialisieren
Jeglicher Betrug am Steuerzahler oder den Sozialsystemen muss geahndet werden, auch wenn es nicht in deine Traumwelt hineinpasst. Und da gehört die illegale Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme eben mit dazu, denn dafür wurden sie nicht gemacht.
Wenn du dich da betroffen fühlst, kannst du gerne 20 bei dir zu Hause aufnehmen und diese Vollversorgen, die Allgemeinheit wird es dir danken. Aber versuche nicht getreu deinem obigen Motto "Gewinne privatisieren, Verluste sozialisieren", dass auf die Gesellschaft abzudrücken, nur weil du eine etwas verzogene Weltanschauung hast.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Artikel so durchließt, fragt man sich ernsthaft wie blöd die Leute sind, die auf die gesammte AfD Propaganda hereinfallen, wenn denn Millionen Analphabeten und Sozialschmarotzer angeblich eingewandert sind, beziehen die aber nach Faktenlage kein Hartz IV, wovon die wohl leben?
> Aber wahrscheinlich alles gfälschte Statistiken und böse Verschwörungstheorien gegen das rechte Weltbild.



Dass denke ich mir bei solchen Kommentaren wie deinen auch immer wieder, aber scheinbar funktioniert die linke Volksverblödung ja bestens
In deinem Artikel ist von Haushalten die Rede, wie viel Personen wohnen denn in einem Haushalt? Und viel interessanter, wie setzt sich dieser Haushalt im Detail zusammen?
Nächste Frage, die Veränderung, worauf ist die zurückzuführen? Und auch hier wieder der viel interessantere Teil, wer kam denn jetzt wirklich wieder in Arbeit?
Oder wer geht jetzt einer geringfügigen Beschäftigung nach und muss aufstocken?
Dein Artikel wirft nur sehr viele Frage auf, die unbeantwortet bleiben und mehr nicht.

Aber bei dir habe ich auch den Eindruck, du meinst das Geld wächst auf den Bäumen?
Oder meinst du das hier finanziert sich von alleine? Fluechtlingskrise: Fluechtlinge kosten Deutschland 50 Milliarden Euro | ZEIT ONLINE
Und das sind mal nur die Kosten des Bundes, hinzu kommen ja noch die Kosten der Länder und Gemeinden!

Und wieso kann man da keine ehrliche Diskussion lostreten und sagen das kostet xx Milliarden im Jahr Punkt
Aber ein gewisses Klientel muss ja alles verschleiern, damit man ja auch stolz behaupten kann, das koste ja nichts 
Man kann ja gerne helfen, aber dann mit Sinn und Verstand und das fängt z.B. bei Grenzkontrollen an, damit man auch den wirklich verfolgten helfen kann und dem Sozialtourismus einen Riegel vor die Türe schieben kann, denn es gibt genug Verfolgte die wirklich Hilfe benötigen.
Wie z.B. das hier was sich in der Nähe wo ich lebe ereignet hat: IS-Terrorist in Schwaebisch Gmuend?: Eine Jesidin flieht zurueck in den Irak - Baden-Wuerttemberg - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
Da hat eine Jesidin ihren IS Peiniger in Deutschland wieder getroffen und ist wieder zurück in den Irak geflüchtet. Und genau so etwas passiert wegen so Leuten wie dir und ist einfach nur traurig und beschämend. Hauptsache jeder bekommt seine Vollversorgung, egal was er vorher so getrieben hat

Im übrigen gibt es da aus der BWL einen netten Ansatz, vielleicht hast du schonmal davon gehört: Plan-Do-Check-Act, könnte man hier in den Grundprinzipien super anwenden, um das bestmöglichst zu lösen.


----------



## efdev (4. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> - Wirksamere Grenzpolitik, um Drogen- und Waffenschmuggel zu unterbinden



Das Drogenproblem ist ein Problem unserer Drogenpolitik, den Drogenschmuggel wirst du mit unseren aktuellen Gesetzen nicht los egal was du da probierst selbst wenn du jeden an die Wand stellst.
Oder ist dir ein Land frei von Drogen bekannt?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

> Dass denke ich mir bei solchen Kommentaren wie deinen auch immer wieder, aber scheinbar funktioniert die linke Volksverblödung ja bestens



Als Jemand der seit über 25 Jahren CDU wählt, fühle ich mich voll angesprochen!



> In deinem Artikel ist von Haushalten die Rede, wie viel Personen wohnen denn in einem Haushalt? Und viel interessanter, wie setzt sich dieser Haushalt im Detail zusammen?


Anscheinend bist du des Lesens nicht mächtig, im Artikel steht das genau drinne, 2,99 Millionen Bedarfsgemeinschaften mit 5,9 Millionen Menschen, macht nach der faktischen Mathematik, durchschnittlich 2 Menschen pro Bedarfsgemeinschaft!
Der Artikel beschreibt haargenau den Rückgang seit 2008 und natürlich sind hier auch Aufstocker mit drinne, da sie ja nach Gesetz eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft sind. 
Die eigentliche Frage ist doch, wie es faktisch sein kann, dass wir 2018 den niedrigsten Stand an Bedarfsgemeinschaften und Menschen in Hartz IV haben, seit 2008, wenn Millionen von "Sozialschmarotzern und Analphabeten" nach rechtem Weltbild, seit 2015 über uns hergefallen sind, dann müßten diese Zahlen ja schon vor 2015 ereicht worden sein, um dann wieder anzusteigen, aber dafür reicht wahrscheinlich die Denke nicht aus, um logische Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen!

Es wird überhaupt nichts verschleiert und Institutionen wie das Bamf sind dafür da, festzustellen ob Jemand Schutzbedürftig ist oder nicht, Grenzbeamte eher weniger, sonst müßte man das Gesetz ändern!


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Bzgl. Anzahl an Leistungsberechtigte nach SGB II hatte ich weiter vorne schonmal gebracht: Grundsicherung fuer Arbeitsuchende (SGB II) - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
und etwas später auch eine Einschränkung, da es teilweise rechte Tasche, linke Tasche ist, sprich von SGB II nach SGB XII:


Poulton schrieb:


> Obacht bzgl. der Entwicklung der Empfänger von   Leistungen nach SGB II.  Die Zahl der Leistungsberechtigten nach SGB XII   steigt (auch  schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise):  Staat & Gesellschaft - Sozialhilfe - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)
> Das  sind jetzt nur die Zahlen für 2017, die für 2018 kommen noch im   Laufe des Jahres. Und: Nur  weil jemand jetzt geringfügig über dem   Existenzminimum liegt, heißt es  nicht, dass er nicht mehr arm ist. Die   Anzahl derer steigt seit Jahren.
> Armut in Deutschland: Arm sind nicht nur Migranten | ZEIT ONLINE
> https://www.armutskongress.de/fileadmin/files/Dokumente/AK_Dokumente/armutsbericht-2017.pdf
> ...






Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und da gehört die illegale Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme eben mit dazu, denn dafür wurden sie nicht gemacht.


Dann mal Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Wieviel Prozent der Zuwanderer sind hierhergekommen um es sich im Sozialsystem bequem zu machen? Gerne auch aufgeschlüsselt nach EU-Bürger, Flüchtlinge, Bürger aus nicht EU-Staaten.



> Oder meinst du das hier finanziert sich von alleine? Fluechtlingskrise: Fluechtlinge kosten Deutschland 50 Milliarden Euro | ZEIT ONLINE


Dramatische Unterfinanzierung gefaehrdet Fluechtlingshilfe weltweit
Und sich dann wundern, wenn die Leute weiter bis nach Europa flüchten, wo die Versorgung ein Vielfaches kostet. Aber die Unterfinanzierung des UNHCR war ja auch mit die Hauptursache für die Flüchtlingskrise 2015 gewesen. Voll aus der Geschichte gelernt... nicht.
Aber das ist ja sowieso der Treppenwitz an der ganzen Diskussion. Wenn es darum geht, Fluchtursachen zu bekämpfen und z.B. das UNHCR besser auszustatten, hört man von den ganzen Gauleitern und Bernds nichts. Die werden erst aktiv, wenn die Leute schon vor der Tür stehen und rufen dann nach Schießbefehl und ähnlichem.


----------



## Basti1988 (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2,99 Millionen Bedarfsgemeinschaften mit 5,9 Millionen Menschen, macht nach der faktischen Mathematik, durchschnittlich 2 Menschen pro Bedarfsgemeinschaft!



Dazu kommen noch die ca. 

Im Juni 2018 gab es offiziell 2,28 Millionen Arbeitslose.

Nicht in der offiziellen Arbeitslosenzahl enthalten sind allerdings fast 941.000 ebenfalls faktisch Arbeitslose, darunter

– rund 702.000 Menschen, die an arbeitsmarktpolitischen Maßnahmen teilnahmen,
– knapp 72.000 am Tag der Erfassung Krank geschriebene und
– knapp 167.000 über 58-Jährige, die innerhalb der letzten 12 Monate kein Jobangebot erhielten.

Es leben in Deutschland also über 9 Millionen Menschen von Grundsicherung/ALGI was über 11% der Bevölkerung in Deutschland sind. Dazu kommen halt noch die 1+ Million Illegalen Einwanderer... Wir schaffen das. 

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Steuerzahler-Gedenktag im August dann. Horrido!


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen halt noch die 1+ Million Illegalen Einwanderer...


Die wo wären?



> Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Steuerzahler-Gedenktag im August dann. Horrido!


Die neoliberale und marktradikale Lobbybude und ihre kruden Ansichten darf natürlich nicht fehlen:
Steuerzahlergedenktag – Wikipedia
Bund der Steuerzahler – Lobbypedia


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

@Basti1988

Alter, du solltest echt aufpassen, was du hier mit gefährlichem Halbwissen oder fast schon gemeingefährlichem Halbwissen schreibst!

Arbeitslose beziehen entweder Arbeitslosengeld I oder sind Teil der oben genannten Bedarfsgemeinschaften, das gilt für alle anderen Gruppen die du aufzählst ebenso, große Teile der Hartz IV Empfänger sind in der Arbeitslosenstatistik, genauso wie die anderen Gruppen die du aufzählst. Genauso wie viele ALG I Empfänger oder die anderen aufgezählten Gruppen aufstocken müssen und somit wieder eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft sind.
Deine Addition ist grundlegend falsch, fast schon dummdreiste Propaganda!

Woher kommen deine 1 Millionen Illegale, von der AfD Propagandaschulung oder hast du dazu auch nur einen einzigen Beleg?


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> große Teile der Hartz IV Empfänger sind in der Arbeitslosenstatistik


Bitte den Unterschied zwischen Unterbeschäftigung und Arbeitslosigkeit beachten: Unterbeschaeftigung - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de
Das wird auch immer seperat ausgewiesen: Der Arbeitsmarkt im Dezember 2018 - Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit


> Mit der einsetzenden Winterpause ist die Arbeitslosigkeit von November auf Dezember um 23.000 auf 2.210.000 gestiegen.
> [...]
> Insgesamt lag die Unterbeschäftigung im Dezember 2018 bei 3.162.000 Personen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

Weiß ich alles, deshalb kann man aber schlecht einfach alles addieren, was dummdreiste Propaganda ist.
Schon alleine weil bei der überwiegenden Mehrzahl, das ALG I gar nicht zum Leben reicht und diese aufstocken müssen, genauso wie die Anderen, die Krank sind oder in einer Maßnahme.
Somit fallen sie automatisch unter eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft. Alles was  = oder kleiner 2600-2700€ Brutto verdient hat, als Einzelpeson, muss mit ALG I aufstocken.


----------



## JePe (4. Januar 2019)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wieso kann man da keine ehrliche Diskussion lostreten und sagen das kostet xx Milliarden im Jahr Punkt



Weil es schlicht falsch ist. Bei diesen rechts immer wieder aufgewaermten Zahlen handelt es sich um das obere Ende einer Spanne, die das Institut der Deutschen Wirtschaft Ende 2015 für die Jahre 2016 _und_ 2017 prognostiziert und spaeter korrigiert hat.

Die tatsaechlichen Zahlen, falls sie fuer Dich ueberhaupt von Belang sind, kannst Du hier nachlesen. Und auf deren Grundlage koennte man den sachlich und vorurteilsfrei diskutieren, Jedenfalls theoretisch.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Januar 2019)

Nach diesem Artikel ist mir so schlecht, ich würde am liebsten um mich schlagen, es wird höchste Zeit, das was getan wird und der Verfassungsschutz jetzt handelt!

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...ine-beobachtung-der-afd-spricht/23831430.html

Ich weiß schon sehr genau warum ich mal geschrieben habe, wenn die AfD in Deutschland an die Macht kommen würde, würde ich in den Untergrund gehen.


----------



## geisi2 (9. Januar 2019)

Mir macht ganz ehrlich die gesamte Entwicklung langsam etwas Angst. Egal ob von rechts aussen oder von pseudolinks.
Auch dieses komplett blinde nur gegen die AFD. Ja die AFD ist ein  Problem aber das ein Gauweiler der früher NPD Funktionär war jetzt wieder bei der CSU sitzt ...das passt dann schon.
Oder eine Kahane die als überzeugte staatstreue DDR Bürgerin und überzeugte Stasi Mitarbeiterin etliche Menschen in der DDR in den Knast gebracht hat und Existenzen zerstört hat wird jetzt von der Grünen hofiert wird. (siehe verlinktes Video) 

Bei mir gehen bei sowas die Alarmglocken an:
YouTube
https://www.amadeu-antonio-stiftung.de/w/files/pdfs/kita_internet_2018.pdf

Wenn sich jetzt meine Frau als Erzieherin weigert diesem Ratgeber zu folgen?
Was sind denn "völkische" Familien? 

Ich hab damit langsam echt ein Problem damit. Ich hab z.B. hier bei uns im Dorf mitgeholfen das die Flüchtlinge DSL bekommen, hab bei der Technik unterstützt und supportet.
Ist ja auch wichtig das man mit der Heimat in Kontakt bleiben kann. Aber ich bin ein Nazi weil ich die Merkelsche Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiere.
Warum wird da meistens gar nicht mehr gefragt sondern gleich mit Nazi direkt in die Fresse.

Das wir als Westen mit dafür verantwortlich sind das diese Menschen überhaupt flüchten müssen interessiert auch niemanden.
Wer hat denn schon mal mit einem Syrer direkt gesprochen anstatt blind  Spiegel&Co. zu vertrauen.

Ich sag jedem der meint irgendwelchen Ideologien aus dem dritten Reich vertreten zu müssen gerne auch sehr deutlich meine Meinung aber das mache ich auch bei den Pseudo-Linken Heuchlern.
Und ich sags gerne hier nochmal auch wenn ich mir keine Freunde mache. Wir sind nicht der "gute" Westen. Wir sind maßgeblich an den Flüchtlingsströmen beteiligt.
Destabilisieren, Rohstoffe sichern und Ausbeutung sind die Devise. Da hilft auch der Lack nix der dann drübergepinselt wird.

Illegaler Irak Krieg? Ham ma vergessen
500.000 tote Kinder im Irak --> Den Preis wars Wert --> YouTube

Fake News? Gibts nicht
YouTube
Wer jetzt plärrt...geh weg...geh in Flüchtlingsunterkünfte und rede selbst mit den Menschen.
Die bestätigen das.

Bei mir bleibt das rechte und linke Auge offen. Nur wenn man langsam Angst haben muss weil man nicht mit einem Linken einer Meinung ist gleich sofort als Nazi denunziert zu werden ist bei mir Schluss mit lustig.
Wobei links nix mehr mit links im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun hat. Nur noch Extreme...

Was wir brauchen ist eine vernünftige Asylpolitik aber vor allem müsste man an der Ursachen arbeiten, sich fragen an was es liegt das Menschen ihre Heimat verlassen müssen.
Da hör ich weder von der Union/SPD noch von den Grünen irgendwas. Aber wen interessieren schon Lösungen. Der ganze "Streit" ist ne lächerliche Inszenierung und dient als Selbstdarstellerbühne.
Eine vernünftige Diskussion zwischen Politikern in der mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht wird, Ursachen rausgearbeitet werden und vernünftig diskutiert wird hab ich leider noch nicht erleben dürfen.
Es geht nur um Taktik, Posten, Macht...


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Dazu kommen halt noch die 1+ Million Illegalen Einwanderer... Wir schaffen das.



Wer illegal im Land ist, hat keinen Anspruch auch ALG 2.


----------



## JePe (9. Januar 2019)

Hat zwar nur bedingt Bezug zum Thema, aber:

Linksterrorismus, Mordversuch ... oder eben auch nicht. Wie aus einem Nackenschlag ein Politikum (gemacht) wird.

Nicht, dass ich die Tat toleriere oder gutheisse - aber wie ich gelegentlich schon sagte. Erst fliegen die Worte, dann die Faeuste. Insoweit ist es schon irgendwie Ironie, wenn das Klima der Verrohung, dass die AfD mit ihrer Sprache massgeblich zu verantworten hat, nun auf ihre Funktionaere zurueckfaellt. Falls es denn tatsaechlich eine politisch motivierte Straftat war.


----------



## Duvar (9. Januar 2019)

Leider geht es immer schneller abwärts mit De. Das rechte Gedankengut ist noch sehr stark verbreitet. Wenn die Afd mal an die Macht kommt, dann gute Nacht um Sechse. Auch hier tummeln sich ja einige mit solchem Gedankengut. Unbelehrbare Figuren sind das. Was die Leute bei der Afd vom Stapel lassen ist der Hammer und das die so starke Unterstützung in der Bevölkerung haben ist der Oberhammer. Was stimmt nur mit den Leuten nicht?


----------



## Don-71 (9. Januar 2019)

Verstehe mich nicht falsch Duvar, ich habe meinen Post nicht umsonst gemacht, aber ich bin genauso angeekelt von der AKP und das was die AfD wohl in Deutschland machen würde, wenn sie an die MAcht kommt, findet in der Türkei bereits unter Erdogan und der AKP statt.
Verfolgung Andersdenkender und anderer Religionen, gewaltsamme politische Einschüchterung und Verfolgung, staatliche willkür Justiz, völlig eingeschränkte Pressefreiheit, undemokratische Änderung der Verfassung, hegemonialer Krieg in Syrien, Unterstützuung des IS etc. etc. etc.
Das alles ist Edogans Werk  mir der AKP zusammen und so Jemand wird von dir verteidigt und von einer Mehrheit in der Türkei gewählt.

Die AfD hat um die 13% in Deutschland was eindeutig zuviel ist, aber keine Macht und langsam wacht die Bevölkerung auch auf.

Insoweit würde ich mir bei allem vertändlichen Ärger, den du gegenüber der AfD und ihrem Aufstieg empfindest, mir von dir genau solche Posts auch gegenüber Erdogan und der AKP wünschen, denn die setzten in der Türkei schon lange das um, was die AfD gerne in Deutschland umsetzen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2019)

So ein Post von Duvar. Lächerlich


----------



## Don-71 (9. Januar 2019)

Lächerlich ist es nicht, ich kann jeden Muslimen der in Deutschland lebt verstehen, wenn er Angst vor der AfD hat oder sich maßlos über sie ärgert.
Allerdings kann ich es nicht verstehen, wenn er die "gleiche" Politik, die in seinem Heimatland schon umgesetzt wird, dann verteidigt.
Ich hoffe das löst den Gedankengang aus, sich in die Menschen zu versetzen, die die AKP verfolgt, weil er ja in Deutschland von der AfD vermittelt bekommt, dass sie ihn wahrscheinlich verfolgen würde.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2019)

Wie gesagt, es ist lächerlich, dass es von ihm kommt.


----------



## Taskmaster (9. Januar 2019)

Um mal ein wenig Kontrastprogramm zu liefern (hat scheinbar nicht jeder mitbekommen, weil ganz plötzlich dieser völlig unbedeutende und infantile Datenklau eines 20jährigen Schülers [Facebook, Sony, >werauchimmerbitteeinfügen< waren schon weitaus massiveren Attacken mit tatsächlich kritischem Datenabgriff ausgeliefert, krähte aber kaum ein Hahn nach] als DAS Thema schlechthin hochgeschrieben wurde, das alles überleuchtete [ganz schön praktisch]):

"50 bis 60 schwarz gekleidete und vermummte" Linksextreme haben auf den Strafsenat des Bundesgerchtshofs in Leipzig über Silvester einen Anschlag verübt.


> „Erschreckend ist die Professionalität, mit der dieser Angriff vorgenommen wurde, in arbeitsteiligem Zusammenwirken an verschiedenen Angriffspunkten mit ganz großen Gefahren für das Gebäude, aber auch für Leib und Leben von Menschen“ , so Gemkow. „Das hat schon eine Qualität, die menschenverachtend ist.“


Natürlich mit dem obligatorischen Bekennerschreiben auf der ideologischen Liebesseite.
Zitate:


> „Wir starten in das Jahr 2019 mit kaputten Scheiben und einem Feuer am 5. Strafsenat des Bundesgerichtshofs in Leipzig“
> ...
> „Als unseren ersten Akt des Jahres 2019 haben wir uns mit vielen Freund*innen auf der Straße getroffen und uns trotz zunehmendem Repressionsdruck erneut gegen den Staat verschworen.“
> ...
> ...


Ist neben dem Bombenanschlag auf das AfD-Büro in Döbeln und dem Überfall auf einen (immerhin) Mandatsträger (wird hier ja von den Üblichen mit "selbst schuld" relativiert) schon eine ziemliche Eskalation seitens der sogenannten "Guten".

Anschlagsserie: Sachsens Problem mit dem Linksextremismus - WELT

Ich habe echt kein Problem damit, dass man sich vor so einigen, die sich in der AfD organisieren, bedroht fühlt und sie am liebsten auf den Mond schießen würde (man sollt sich damit aber beeilen, bevor das benötigte Schießpulver wegen der zu erwarteten Fenstaubbelastung verboten wird), aber das Rechtfertigt eben nichts und man sollte mal wieder das Gesamtbild in den Fokus rücken (raus aus der eigenen ideologischen Blase).

Es gibt momentan viele Gruppierungen (ob Rechtsextremisten, Islamisten, Linksextreme sowie Straftäter/Clans/Banden aller Art), die etwas zu viel "Aufwind" verspüren und durch die "Politik der eingeschlafenen Hand" (Schröders "ruhige Hand" war schon Wahnwitz, aber...) kaum gebremst, gar gefördert/angefeuert werden.

Wenn ich mich vor einer Sache fürchte, dann vor dem, was werden könnte und wohl auch werden wird, wenn die einzigen Antworten der hiesigen Politik auf diese Entwicklungen folgenlose und sinnentleerte Floskeln wie "Wir schaffen das!", "Mehr Europa!", "Die volle Härte des Rechtsstaats...!" bilden oder ihnen (wenn überhaupt) mit einem Arbeitskreis begegnet wird.

Und das Thema "Extremismus von allen Seiten" ist ja nicht mal das schlimmste. Von der "versteckten Verschuldung", die bspw. in unseren Sozialsystemen schlumert, über Europa (Frankreich bspw. ist seit Jahren quasi an der Schwelle zur Pleite, deswegen bettelt man dort quasi offen um "mehr Europa" (Eurobonds, ein europ. Finanzministerium mit eigenem Budget, Europäische Armee, damit Frankreich die hohen Kosten für die eigene nationale Armee irgendwie outsourcen kann, etc. pp.) und somit mehr Geld von außen [genau genommen von: Deutschland]) bis hin zur (keine Frage selbstverschuldeten) Demontage unserer Autoindustrie: die Baustellen sind riesig. Bisher konnte man das Gröbste noch unter einem Geldteppich begraben und abtun. Kam ja auch jedes Jahr immer mehr rein. Das dürfte sich nun aber (und es war mehr als absehbar, kein Land kann unbegrenzt und ohne Pause "boomen") ändern.
https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/konjunktur-scholz-abschwung-1.4277509
Meine Damen und Herren: trotz der massiven zusätzlichen Einnahmen der letzten Jahre haben wir die schwarze Null. Wir haben also diese Gelegenheit nicht genutzt, um unseren Schuldenberg nennenswert zu reduzieren. Wir haben die 0-Zins-Politik der EZB aber auch nicht genutzt, um massiv zu investieren. Gleichzeitig sind wir bei der Steuerbelastung der Bürger im weltweiten Vergleich auf Platz 2 (haben somit also auch keinen größeren Spielraum, viel mehr Geld aus der Bevölkerung zu pressen).

Aber wohin sind die hohen Steuerüberschüsse geflossen? Wie hat sich Deutschland aufgestellt? Haben wir uns modernisiert, unsere Infrastruktur generalüberholt, unsere Sozialsysteme neu strukturiert, haben wir uns so attraktiv gemacht, dass wir tatsächlich die Menschen ins Land locken konnten, die wir zukünftig benötigen? Haben wir es geschafft, mit diesem Geldsegen etwas von Bestand zu schaffen?
Die Antwort darauf dürfte gerade reflexartig aufblitzen.

Und was erwartet uns nun? Wie werden sich die vielen (so heroisch) eingegangenen Verpflichtungen (von Eurokrise bis planlose Weltenrettung) auf unser aller Leben auswirken? 

Die nächsten 3-4 Jahre werden definitiv aufreibend und es wäre wirklich geradezu entzückend, wenn die Damen und Herren Politiker endlich den Merkelschen Modus operandi hinter sich lassen würden.
Wenn nicht, wird das Wort "aufreibend" wohl noch ein paar zusätzliche Definitionen erhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer illegal im Land ist, hat keinen Anspruch auch ALG 2.



Nur musst du erstmal nachweisen das hier jemand auch wirklich illegal ist, bzw. in diversen Fällen nicht die Identität besitzt die in seinem Dokument steht. 

Fluechtlinge: In Facebook-Gruppen wird mit deutschen Ausweisen gehandelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Migration: Frustrierte Fluechtlinge verkaufen ihre deutschen Papiere - FOCUS Online

Korruption: Das lukrative Geschaeft mit EU-Paessen | Europa | DW | 06.11.2018

Fluechtlingskrise: Geschaeft mit den gefaelschten Paessen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

In Griechenland boomt das Geschaeft mit gefaelschten Paessen - DWN

Nicht alle die als Migranten / Flüchtlinge hier nach Deutschland kommen bleiben ja auch für immer hier. Nicht wenige von jenen, die irgendwann entscheiden wieder in ihre Heimat zurück gehen, teilen das den Behörden garnicht mit und verkaufen dann ihre Dokumente / Pässe / Identitäten (werden ja nicht mehr gebraucht), weil es dafür auf dem Schwarzmarkt gutes Geld gibt, was man für den Neuanfang in der Heimat gut gebrauchen kann.
Diese Dokumente gelangen dann halt ggf. in die Hände von Kriminellen, oder eben unter anderem auch Flüchtlingen, mit eigentlich schlechten Chancen auf Aufentalt.

Und das Armutszeugnis an dieser Geschichte:

Einfuehrung verzoegert sich - Viele Buergeraemter haben weiterhin keine Pass-Pruefgeraete  | rbb|24

Obwohl die Problematik bekannt ist, vor einer Weile gab es dazu auch mal einen Beitrag im Öffentlich Rechtlichen, wo ein Leiter eines Bürgeramtes eingestanden hat das die Problematik den Ämtern eigentlich bekannt ist, schaft man es trotzdem nicht mal über Jahre hinweg Geräte anzuschafen um die Dokumente auf Echtheit hin zu überprüfen.
Weiterhin, man schätzt das alleine in Deutschland vermutlich mindestens 1 Million offizielle / registrierte Pässe / Dokumente / Identitäten im Umlauf sind (was nicht automatisch auch heißen muss das 1 Pass / Dokument / Identität gleich 1 Person ist die ihn auch hat, bzw. jeder Besitzer eines solchen auch ALG II beantragt) die nicht im Besitz der in ihnen eingetragenen Personen sind ( in der gesamten EU wird die Zahl auf mindestens 10 bis 15 Millionen Identitäten / Dokumente / Pässe) geschätzt.

Grundsätzlich jedenfalls, weiß erstmal bei so einer Ausgangslage nach das der Inhaber des Passes / Dokuments / Identität auch wirklich keinen Anspruch hat, den bei Vorlage eines scheinbar gültigen Dokuments wird in Deutschland ja nicht so genau hingeschaut (die Fälle von Personen die bis zu 10 Jahre ALG mit 12 Identitäten kassiert haben gabs ja ua schon, ohne Lehre daraus), obwohl das schon seit Jahren (auch schon vor der Flüchtlingskrise 2015) in der gesamten EU ein bekanntes und handfestes Problem darstellte. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan viele Gruppierungen (ob  Rechtsextremisten, Islamisten, Linksextreme sowie  Straftäter/Clans/Banden aller Art), die etwas zu viel "Aufwind"  verspüren und durch die "Politik der eingeschlafenen Hand" (Schröders  "ruhige Hand" war schon Wahnwitz, aber...) kaum gebremst, gar  gefördert/angefeuert werden.



 Gewisse Reiche mit kriminellen Ambitionen sollte man da definitiv auch nicht ausklammern:

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/passhandel-101.html


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2019)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig sind wir bei der Steuerbelastung der Bürger im weltweiten Vergleich auf Platz 2 (haben somit also auch keinen größeren Spielraum, viel mehr Geld aus der Bevölkerung zu pressen).


Man sollte sich auch mal die Grundlage ansehen, auf dem diese Aussage vom zweiten Platz getroffen wurde. Aus dem Artikel:


> Ein Arbeitnehmer, der Vollzeit  arbeitet, verdiente demnach hierzulande im vergangenen Jahr  durchschnittlich 47.809 Euro.


Bei einem Einkommen in dieser Höhe, kommt man natürlich auch auf   solche Werte. Zumal auch noch  das Durchschnittseinkommen und nicht  der Median genommen wurde. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es am hießigen Steuer- und Abgabensystem nichts zu kritisieren gibt. Allen vorran die unverhältnismäßig hohe  Belastung von Personen, die kein oder nur ein kleines Einkommen haben, bietet Anlass genug dafür:
Umverteilung: Der Mythos vom (stark) progressiven deutschen Steuersystem
Deutsches  Steuersystem mit gebremster Progression - Umverteilungswirkung  spürbar niedriger als Ende der 1990er  - Hans-Böckler-Stiftung 
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Steuersystem gerecht machen, statt Sozialbeiträge senken!


----------



## geisi2 (10. Januar 2019)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Um mal ein wenig Kontrastprogramm zu liefern (hat scheinbar nicht jeder mitbekommen, weil ganz plötzlich dieser völlig unbedeutende und infantile Datenklau eines 20jährigen Schülers [Facebook, Sony, >werauchimmerbitteeinfügen< waren schon weitaus massiveren Attacken mit tatsächlich kritischem Datenabgriff ausgeliefert, krähte aber kaum ein Hahn nach] als DAS Thema schlechthin hochgeschrieben wurde, das alles überleuchtete [ganz schön praktisch]):
> 
> "50 bis 60 schwarz gekleidete und vermummte" Linksextreme haben auf den Strafsenat des Bundesgerchtshofs in Leipzig über Silvester einen Anschlag verübt.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Beitrag. 
Ich hoffe es wachen noch mehr denn mittlerweile brennt es. Frankreich ist da schon weiter und wir sehen was passiert wenn ständig Politik am Bürger vorbeigemacht wird.
Anders als wir lassen sich die aber nicht gegeneinander aufhetzen sondern gehen gemeinsam, wenn auch unorganisiert gegen das System vor.
Macron betreibt eine absolut perverse Politik für die "Elite" und Menschen die Vollzeit arbeiten tlw. 2 Jobs haben können simple Lebenshaltungskosten nicht mehr bezahlen.

Was ich richtig gut finde ist die Idee mit dem Bankrun. Wird wohl leider nicht klappen aber es wäre eine Art friedlicher Protest mit hoher Wirkung.
Hier liegt mit eins unserer größten Probleme, die internationale Finanzmafia. 
Hier mal ein Video dazu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqGWeWwYo9g

Bei den syrischen Flüchtlingen sind z.B. viele dabei mit guter bis sehr guter Ausbildung. 
Die will man sich natürlich krallen, es wird ja auch immer argumentiert wie gut das eigentlich ist und als Pro Argument für Flüchtlinge benutzt.
Zeigt wie die Denke unserer ach so tollen toleranten menschenfreundlichen Politik ist.

Nochmal, wenn ich mir das Ganze so ansehe wie die Politik des Westens die letzten Jahrzehnte war schäme ich mich da mit dazuzugehören.
Es wird NICHTS getan wieder für Frieden zu sorgen in den Ländern wie Irak, Syrien, Lybien. Da werden weiterhin unsere Rohstoffe gesichert oder im Fall Syrien geopolitische Machtpolitik betrieben.
Es wird weiterhin Afrika ausgebeutet...damit liefert man WIEDER ein Pro Argument für die AFD...Stichwort Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.
Ursachen egal, interessiert niemand. Hauptsache man kämpft an der Tastatur gegen eine AFD. Damit hat man dann seine politische Pflicht getan.
Sry muss aufhören, vor lauter Kopfschütteln bekomme ich Nackenstarre


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Nochmal, wenn ich mir das Ganze so ansehe wie die Politik des Westens die letzten Jahrzehnte war schäme ich mich da mit dazuzugehören.
> Es wird NICHTS getan wieder für Frieden zu sorgen in den Ländern wie Irak, Syrien, Lybien. Da werden weiterhin unsere Rohstoffe gesichert oder im Fall Syrien geopolitische Machtpolitik betrieben.



Was erwartest du auch?
Du brauchst doch nur schon mal in einem Forum wie hier bei PCGH schauen, jedes Jahr die neue 500 - 1800€ Grafikarte + Mainboard, CPU, RAM ect. gehören da zu einer gewissen Kultur der Selbstverständlichkeit, egal das die Rohstoffe dafür irgendwo herkommen müssen und für die Preise halt Menschen unter unwürdigen Bedingungen irgendwo in Entwicklungs- / Schwellenländern produzieren müssen.

Nicht anders sieht das beim Durchschnittskonsumenten aus, da ist es dann evt. nicht der teure neue PC sondern das jährliche neue Handy, oder die 10 verschiedenen Kleidungsstücke die sich alle 3 Monate bei H&M und C&A gekauft werden und die kaum mehr als 3 oder 4 mal getragen werden.

Wir leben in einer Konsumgesellschaft die vermittelt das regelmäßige neue Produkte eine vertretbare Form des Lifestils sind und  in der gute, teils teure funktionierende Produkte einfach weggeworfen werden, oder auch gleich so mit Schwachstellen designed werden das sie spätestens nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung in vielen Fällen den Dienst quitieren.

Nun kannst du rumgehen und die meisten fragen ob sie für gerechtere Bedingungen bei der Herstellung, Umweltverträglichkeit und schonenderen Umgang mit Rohstoffen und einen faireren Handel für selbige sind und vermutlich werden dir wenigestens 70% mit ja antworten und in wenigstens 65% der Fälle werden das aber nicht mehr als leere Lippenbekentnisse sein.
Denn dass das erreichen dieser Punkte schon bei ihnen selbst anfängt, indem man nicht im Jahrestakt zum neuen Vertrag auch ein neues Smartphone nimmt, oder seinen PC auch mal mindestens 3 oder 4 Jahre pfleglich nutzt und vieleicht die gekaufte Kleidung mehr als 1 Jahr, bzw. 3 oder 4 mal trägt, wird sich kaum jemand einlassen, weil sie sich dann in ihrem "Lebensstil" eingeschränkt sehen.

Geopolitischen Wirtschaftskanibalismus und mit ihm durch die Konflikte einhergehende Wirtschaftsmigration zu verhindern / abzumildern fängt hier bei uns an, bei unserem Kaufverhalten und Konsum, sowie unserer Politik, die die Unternehmen gesetzlich dazu verpflichten muss ihre Geräte möglichst unweltschonend, entsprechend gut reparierbar und langlebig, zu produzieren und dann auch überprüfen muss ob das eingehalten wird.

Leider nur passiert all das alles nicht, weil wir immer noch einem Irrweg ökonomischen Denkens aus den 1950 und 1960er Jahren hinterher hängen, als unter den Kapitalismus extrem "vergötternden" Wirtschaftsexperten ein möglichst maximaler Konsum. (endloses) Wachstum und die damit einhergehende Konsumgesellschaft als höchst erstrebenswerte Ausrichtung galt / propagiert wurde.
Und leider lassen wir uns bis heute noch davon blenden und sind die Konsumenten auch dem schilernden Effekt verfallen, den wer lässt sich nicht gerne davon blenden jedes Jahr was neues und vermeindlich besseres zu bekommen? 



geisi2 schrieb:


> Es wird weiterhin Afrika ausgebeutet...damit liefert man WIEDER ein Pro Argument für die AFD...Stichwort Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.
> Ursachen egal, interessiert niemand. Hauptsache man kämpft an der Tastatur gegen eine AFD. Damit hat man dann seine politische Pflicht getan.
> Sry muss aufhören, vor lauter Kopfschütteln bekomme ich Nackenstarre



Die Fähigkeit des Menschen sich der Auswirkungen abstrakter, da weit entfernt und ihn nicht direkt / unmittelbar betreffend, Ursachen auf die eigene reale Situation als Folge eigener indirekterer und direkterer Handlungen bewusst machen zu können ist leider sehr eingeschränkt.
Je weiter entfernt und je länger die Auswirkungen der eigenen Handlungen brauchen umso weniger können die meisten Menschen sich vorstellen das sie selbst daran einen unmittelbaren Anteil tragen, so auch im Fall des Konsums.
Das die Wirtschaftsmigranten die hier aufschlagen auch entstehen weil Frida S. und Karlo W. jedes Jahr wie unzählige andere für 100 Euro nach Male für 4 Wochen in den Urlaub fliegen (Umweltschäden / Klimaveränderung) und jedes Jahr zum 50€ Smartphonevertrag ein neues Iphone dazu nehmen können sie nicht direkt damit in Verbindung bringen das der Minenarbeiter in Gana für die seltenen Erden zu einem existenzgefährdenden Lohn arbeiten muss, oder der sengalesische Bauer sein Feld nicht mehr bestellen kann weil die Felder verdörren.

Natürlich ist das letztlich auch nur eine Seite der Medaille und spielen da auch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie mangelnde Bildung vor Ort (Ressourcen wie Weideland, oder Wälder) nicht überzubeanspruchen, oder zu starkes Bevölkerungswachstum, aber am Ende sind alle diese Punkte irgendwo wieder miteinander verknüpft (überbeanspruchender Konsum im Westen = existenzgefährdende Armut durch Ausbeutung = mehr Kinder = die Hoffnung auf etwas bessere Lebensbindungen = Überbeanspruchung natürlicher Ressourcen = sich weiter verschärfende Lebensbedingungen = Wirtschaftsmigration = Auswirkungen auf die Länder im Westen = Parteien wie die AfD, um es mal grob runtergebrochen dazustellen).


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2019)

So ein Unsinn, wenn ich ein neues Smartphone hole verkaufe ich das alte und dann wird das von anderen benutzt, die es nutzen bis es kaputt ist.


----------



## Poulton (10. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, wenn ich ein neues Smartphone hole verkaufe ich das alte und dann wird das von anderen benutzt, die es nutzen bis es kaputt ist.


Du bist also repräsentativ für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung?

Verbraucher: Rund 124 Millionen alte Handys liegen ungenutzt in Schubladen und Kartons herum - WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist also repräsentativ für die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung?
> 
> Verbraucher: Rund 124 Millionen alte Handys liegen ungenutzt in Schubladen und Kartons herum - WELT



Wenn man bedenkt das wir da alleine gegenüber 2013, also innerhalb von 5 Jahren, über einen Anstieg um ca. 50% sprechen:



> Rund 86 Millionen Handys liegen ungenutzt in deutschen Haushalten, neben 20 Millionen ausrangierten Computern.
> 
> Immer mehr Smartphones landen im Muell - WELT


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2019)

Jetzt müssen wir noch gucken wie viele davon wirklich alte Handys sind, die gar keiner mehr brauchen kann.
Bei den Feature Phones war das ganze ja noch extremer.


----------



## geisi2 (10. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was erwartest du auch?
> Du brauchst doch nur schon mal in einem Forum wie hier bei PCGH schauen, jedes Jahr die neue 500 - 1800€ Grafikarte + Mainboard, CPU, RAM ect. gehören da zu einer gewissen Kultur der Selbstverständlichkeit, egal das die Rohstoffe dafür irgendwo herkommen müssen und für die Preise halt Menschen unter unwürdigen Bedingungen irgendwo in Entwicklungs- / Schwellenländern produzieren müssen.
> 
> Nicht anders sieht das beim Durchschnittskonsumenten aus, da ist es dann evt. nicht der teure neue PC sondern das jährliche neue Handy, oder die 10 verschiedenen Kleidungsstücke die sich alle 3 Monate bei H&M und C&A gekauft werden und die kaum mehr als 3 oder 4 mal getragen werden.
> ...



Ich hab mir zu dem Thema auch schon einiges an Gedanken gemacht. Es ist unglaublich schwierig und man muss auch zu sich selbst immer ehrlich sein. Wie jeder von uns nutze ich Produkte die fraglich bzw. klar auf Ausbeutung anderer beruht.
Und wirklich zu recherchieren was noch Fair ist bzw. was nicht ist schon fast ein Full Time Job. Wenn man selbst Produkte herstellt und auch noch gegen andere anstinken muss die keine Skrupel kennen weis man auch wie schwierig es ist am Markt zu bestehen.
Man sitzt quasi mit im Boot und kommt auch nicht wirklich raus denn sonst geht man schlicht unter. 

Es gibt mMn ein sehr gutes Lied dazu das es sehr gut auf den Punkt bringt.
YouTube

Bitte gut auf den Text achten. 
Das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf an niemanden sein. Ich finds nur wichtig das man sich manche Sachen bewusst macht. 
Und nein ich bin kein Stück besser als andere. Ich will wie gesagt nur mal drüber reden.

Im übrigen Danke für das sehr differenzierte Posting. Ist leider auch selten geworden.


----------



## geisi2 (10. Januar 2019)

Reden wir doch noch einmal über die Ursachen warum die Menschen aus Syrien flüchten müssen:
YouTube
Eine öffentliche Diskussion im amerikanischen Fernsehen

Danach reden wir nochmal über unsere fragwürdigen Waffenlieferungen nach Saudi Arabien und was uns unsere Medien heute noch versuchen zu vermitteln.
Dann erinnern wir uns nochmal an den Irak Krieg und die nachweislichen Lügen. Das sind heute geschichtliche Fakten.
Dann erinnern wir uns wer da eigentlich zum Friedensnobelpreisträger gekürt worden ist und unterhalten uns im Nachgang nochmal über Heuchelei.

Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand
YouTube


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> YouTube


Die Bandbreite – Psiram
VT 9/11, HIV/Aids Leugnung, Truther-Humbug, "Impfkritik", ... 
Was für einen Inhalt soll das also bitte nochmal genau liefern?


----------



## geisi2 (11. Januar 2019)

Gähn...das berühmte Mittel...ein Dr. Danielle Ganser ist auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker...alte stereotype Schallplatte

Ausserdem frage ich mich ernsthaft was das mit dem eigentlichen Punkt s.o. zu tun hat.
Oder kommt da jetzt noch etwas dazu von dir.
Hast du dir die Diskussion angesehen? Ist dir die Tragweite bewusst?

Deswegen das Lied. Der Text bring es da einfach gut auf den Punkt.
Es ist bewiesen das es Fake News zum Thema Syrien gegeben hat.
Siehe Fall: Relotius


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Relotius



Ich bemuehe das Wort ungern, aber das ist nun wirklich der Prototyp eines Einzelfalls, daran aendert auch kein Luegenpresse-Rap etwas?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Es ist bewiesen das es Fake News zum Thema Syrien gegeben hat.



Und ohne mir bei den Nachkommastellen sicher zu sein lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte: 99,9 Prozent davon waren Made in Russia und / oder Syrien. Ansonsten lade ich Dich (aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread) dazu ein, Deinen Einzeiler mit nachpruefbaren Quellen zu belegen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Reden wir doch noch einmal über die Ursachen warum die Menschen aus Syrien flüchten müssen:



Ja, reden wir darueber, warum im September 2015 Russland angefangen hat, al-Assads Gegner aus dem Weg zu bomben und eher Tage als Wochen spaeter die Fluechtlingszahlen hierzulande sprunghaft anstiegen. Kann es, rein theoretisch, nicht sein, dass das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun hat? Bloss so ´ne Idee. Den syrischen Buergerkrieg gibt es uebrigens schon seit 2011.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Eine öffentliche Diskussion im amerikanischen Fernsehen



Eine Diskussion ist ein ergebnisoffener Austausch von (vorzugsweise qualifizierten) Meinungen, keine Laberstunde auf dem YuoTube-Channels eines Standup Comedians (der vertretungsweise auch schon mal bei RT America die Nachrichten verlesen darf - was aber scheinbar in keinerlei Konflikt mit der selbstauferlegten Distanz zu stehen scheint).


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Und ohne mir bei den Nachkommastellen sicher zu sein lehne ich mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte: 99,9 Prozent davon waren Made in Russia und / oder Syrien. Ansonsten lade ich Dich (aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread) dazu ein, Deinen Einzeiler mit nachpruefbaren Quellen zu belegen.



Niemand kann im Bezug auf Syrien sagen wer wann und wieviel gelogen hat und welche Lügen nun im Einzelnen von Assad, Russland, den Terroristen, "Rebellen" oder aus dem Westen stammen.
Was man aber sicher sagen kann ist, gelogen haben im Bezug auf Syrien alle Seiten unter Garantie das eine oder andere mal, weil alle Seiten sich im einen oder anderen Fall davon irgendwelche Vorteile / positive Aspekte / Unterstützung für sich selbst versprochen haben.
So funktioniert Propaganda nunmal, so hat Propaganda schon zu Zeiten der französischen Revolution funktioniert (Stichwort sollen sie doch Kuchen essen wenn sie kein Brot haben, war der Propaganda entsprungen).



JePe schrieb:


> Ja, reden wir darueber, warum im September 2015 Russland angefangen hat, al-Assads Gegner aus dem Weg zu bomben und eher Tage als Wochen spaeter die Fluechtlingszahlen hierzulande sprunghaft anstiegen.



Aluhut ist wohl gerade bei dir aufgesetzt worden? 
Da bin ich ja mal auf die Belege gespannt die darbieten können das die Flüchtlingsbewegungen in Europa 2015 explizit wegen russischer Bombardierungen zustande gekommen sind und nicht weil die UNHCR, mangels ausreichender / gekürzter Finanzierung durch westliche Geberländer, u.a. auch Friedens-Nobelpreisträger Obamas USA) deutlich unterfinanziert war und nicht mehr genug Geld für eine angemessene Versorgung aufbringen konnte.

Quelle die UNO-Flüchtlingshilfe selbst:


> Die Mittel für die Hilfe von 3,9 Millionen syrischen Flüchtlingen und  mehr als 20 Millionen Menschen, die in den Gastkommunen der  Nachbarländer leben, reicht nicht aus. Die Zusagen internationaler  Geberländer kommen nur zögerlich an, so dass eine Finanzierungslücke von  3,47 Milliarden US-Dollar klafft, warnt das UN-Flüchtlingshilfswerk  (UNHCR).
> 
> Syrien: UNHCR schlaegt Alarm: das Geld geht aus



Das wurde am 27.06.2015 veröffentlicht.
Der deutliche Anstieg der Flüchtlingszahlen war nach der Veröffentlichung auch relativ zeitnah um Ende Juni bis Anfang / Mitte September rum:

https://interactive.zeit.de/2016/asylsuchende-asylbewerber/asylsuchende-asylbewerber-breit.jpg

Russland hat aber, soweit mir bekannt ist, erst um den 30. September 2015 rum offiziell in Syrien mit Luftschlägen begonnen, da waren die Flüchtlinge aber bereits in großer Zahl unterwegs:

Russischer Militaereinsatz in Syrien – Wikipedia

Passt also alles nicht zu deiner These von mehr Flüchtlingen in Europa mit Auslöser russische Bomben.



JePe schrieb:


> Kann es, rein theoretisch, nicht sein, dass das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun hat? Bloss so ´ne Idee. Den syrischen Buergerkrieg gibt es uebrigens schon seit 2011.



Nein kann es nicht, zumindest nicht weit mehr als die dutzenden anderen Gründe die es dafür noch gegeben hat, weil massive Bombadierungen gab es auch schon vor dem eingreifen der Russen durch das Assad Regime selbst, das hat aber nicht dazu geführt das plötzlich eine große Zahl Syrer in Europa aufgeschlagen sind, höchstens das die Zahl in den regionalen Flüchtlingslagern größer wurde.




JePe schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion ist ein ergebnisoffener Austausch von (*vorzugsweise  qualifizierten) Meinungen*,...



Den Teil solltest dann auch evt. nochmal selbst zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## geisi2 (11. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bemuehe das Wort ungern, aber das ist nun wirklich der Prototyp eines Einzelfalls, daran aendert auch kein Luegenpresse-Rap etwas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weis ja nicht wie selektiv du dir das Video angesehen hast. Die Diskussion fand auf MSNBC statt. Der "Comedian" hat lediglich kommentiert.

Zu den Quellen:
YouTube
Jetzt kannst du dir gerne die Mühe machen das Ganze selbst zu überprüfen

Alternativ kannst du dir gerne auch mal die Mühe machen selbst mit Syrern zu sprechen.
Wenn du in der Nähe von München wohnst kannst du mir eine PN schreiben, dann machen wir einen Termin aus und wir machen das gemeinsam.
Auch wenns dir nicht gefällt die Bevölkerung steht zu Asaad, der wurde ganz legitim gewählt. Auch das wurde mir bestätigt.
Ich persönlich glaube da eher einem Jeffray Sachs als einem Spiegel der nachweislich all die Jahre auch zum Irak gelogen hat.
Jeffrey Sachs | Columbia SIPA

Wir und nicht die Russen sind komplett für das Chaos im Irak verantwortlich
Wir sind nachweislich dafür mitverantwortlich als Bündnispartner  
YouTube
Das bestätigt die damalige US Aussenministerin Albright.

Der ganze Irak Krieg nach 9/11 war ein illegaler Angriffskrieg. Darüber zu diskutieren kann man sich sparen. Das sind heute geschichtliche Fakten.
YouTube
Heute WISSEN wir das das alles erstunken und erlogen war. Das waren Kriegsverbrechen sondersgleichen. Diese Leute laufen heute noch frei rum.

Ich habe diese dummen Ablenkungsmanöver von vermeintlich "Informierten" langsam satt. Du kommst mit keinem einzigen Argument oder Quellen. Wie du selbst sagst...nur Behauptungen. Und ja du lehnst dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster.
Wir reden nicht über eine Bandbreite sondern 500 000 Toten und über 10Mio Menschen die ihre Heimat verloren haben. Alleine nur in Syrien.
Wenn man sich auch nur ein bischen schlau macht wer am Ende profitiert...aber dazu müsste man ja nachdenken anstatt das nachzukauen was uns unsere ach so seriösen Leitmedien vorkauen.

Hier noch eine Folge "Die Anstalt"
YouTube
Sehr unterhaltsam...

Aber ich weis...alles nur gelogen. Unsere Medien sind absolut glaubwürdig...


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Gähn...das berühmte Mittel...ein Dr. Danielle  Ganser ist auch ein Verschwörungstheoretiker...alte stereotype  Schallplatte


Es steht dir komplett frei, dir von ihm Geschichten vom Pferd erzählen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





geisi2 schrieb:


> Zu den Quellen:
> YouTube
> Jetzt kannst du dir gerne die Mühe machen das Ganze selbst zu überprüfen


Laut Lügenpresse rufen aber dann brav über jedes Stöckchen springen, was die Kreml-Propaganda einem hinhält. z.B. in Form einer Pro-Assad Aktivistin, die eine Konferenz in den Räumen der ständigen Vertretung Syriens bei der UN hält:
FactCheck: Eva Bartlett’s claims about Syrian children – Channel 4 News
How Syria's White Helmets became victims of an online propaganda machine | World news | The Guardian


und wenn man schon bei YT ist: YouTube 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh, Aluhut.



Noe, Kausalkette.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal auf die Belege gespannt die darbieten können das die Flüchtlingsbewegungen in Europa explizit wegen russischer Bombardierungen zustande gekommen sind und nicht weil die UNHCR kronisch unterfinanziert war und nicht mehr genug Geld für eine ausreichende Versorgung besaß:



Ich bestreite weder, dass das UNHCR unterfinanziert war und ist (Russland hat 2015 uebrigens 300.000 US$ ueberwiesen; scheinbar hat man andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt) noch habe ich den geringsten Zweifel daran, dass die russischen Bombardements die Fluechtlingsbewegungen angefacht haben. Amnesty International hat russische Kampfeinsaetze zu dieser Zeit untersucht und herausgefunden, dass bei ausgewaehlten Einsaetzen zwar ein Dutzend "Kaempfer", aber eben auch Hunderte Zivilisten getoetet wurden. Human Rights Watch ist sich sicher, dass Brand- und Streubomben eingesetzt wurden. An die monatelangen Belagerungen diverser Stadte und den Beschuss beliebiger ziviler Infrastruktur einschl. Krankenhaeuser und Schulen erinnerst Du Dich noch? Und das Syrien Anfang 2016 aus den Genfer Gespraechen ausgestiegen ist, ist zweifellos eine Folge des russischen Eingreifens. Damit wurde nicht nur die - ohnehin nie gewollte - politische Beilegung des Konfliktes unterminiert, sondern folgerichtig auch ein sehr starker Fluchtanreiz gesetzt.

Der syrischen Armee gingen btw zu der Zeit allmaehlich die Soldaten aus; trotzdem bot Syrien zeitweise an, sich fuer ca. 300 US$ von der Wehrpflicht freizukaufen und einen Pass zu erhalten. Warum auch nicht. Moskau hatte ja Frischfleisch geschickt; also warum nicht den eigenen Ueberschuss gegen einen kleinen Obulus exportieren und die ungenutzten Immobilien verstaatlichen?

Haette Russland nicht the shit out of Syria gebombt, waere der Leidensdruck auf al-Assad ein voellig anderer gewesen, sich in Genf auf eine politische Einhegung des Konfliktes einzulassen. Das haette dann voraussichtlich auch eine eindaemmende Wirkung auf die Fluchtbewegung in und aus Syrien gehabt.

Wie gesagt, Kausalkette.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der große Anstieg der Flüchtlingszahlen war dann schon relativ zeitnah um Ende Juni / August rum:



"Grosser Anstieg" ist ein bisschen wie "frisch heute": jeder stellt sich etwas anderes darunter vor. Den Zahlen des BAMF auf Seite 2 entnehme ich von Juni zu November 2015 eine annaehernde Vervierfachung der Asylsuchenden und eine etwa identische Entwicklung des Anteils der Syrer daran im Vergleich zum Vorjahr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den Teil solltest dann auch evt. nochmal selbst zu Herzen nehmen.



Keine Sorge, meine Ignore-Liste ist prall gefuellt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Auch wenns dir nicht gefällt die Bevölkerung steht zu Asaad, der wurde ganz legitim gewählt. Auch das wurde mir bestätigt.



Von der Frage, warum sie dann hier sind (zusammen mit ziemlich vielen Artgenossen; so stand´s jedenfalls in der Luegenpresse) und nicht in knorke Damaskus, mal ganz abgesehen: Seine Wahl 2014, zu Kriegszeiten, in gerade einmal 40% des syrischen Staatsgebietes, bei der er einer von drei ueberhaupt zulaessigen Kandidaten war und nur solche Personen ueberhaupt waehlbar waren, die sich zuvor mindestens 10 Jahre in Syrien aufgehalten und die mindestens 35 Stimmen aus al-Assads Parlament erhalten hatten?

Wo ich herkomme, wurde auch alle paar Jahre und voellig legitim aus vielen Parteien die SED mit kurz-vor-100% bestaetigt. Was "legitim" ist und was nicht, liegt manchmal im Auge des Betrachters und manchmal in der Hand eines Diktators.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese dummen Ablenkungsmanöver von vermeintlich "Informierten" langsam satt.



Und ich kriege langsam, aber sehr sicher Kraetze von besorgten Buergern, die es sich in Echokammern gemuetlich machen und jegliche nicht bequemen Fakten mit "alles Luege!"-Rufen und dem eloquenten EInwand, "der Westen" sei ja auch nicht besser glauben wegwischen zu koennen. Du siehst, wir haben beide unser Paeckchen zu tragen.

Was stimmt denn nun eigentlich? Dass es dort unten ganz dufte ist oder dass es dort doch nicht so dufte ist, wir daran aber mitschuldig sind? Beides sind Thesen von Dir, die mir irgendwie im Konflikt zu stehen scheinen? Sind die Leichenberge da unten nur eine boeswillige Erfindung des Westens, um ... ja, was eigentlich? Den ganz, ganz grossen Masterplan durchziehen zu koennen?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe, Kausalkette.



Wie kann etwas kausal sein wenn die Ursachen und Folgen bereits, wie aufgezeigt, vor der Begründung liegen (Russland war noch garnicht, soweit bekannt, aktiv in Syrien inbolviert, als die Flüchtlingszahlen stiegen)?



JePe schrieb:


> Ich bestreite weder, dass das UNHCR unterfinanziert war und ist (Russland hat 2015 uebrigens 300.000 US$ ueberwiesen; scheinbar hat man andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt)



Das Russland sich herzlich wenig um die Fianzierung des UNHCR schert ist lange bekannt, hat aber auch erstmal wenig damit zu tun das die bisherigen westlichen Geldgeber ihre Zuwendungen für die UNHCR im Vorfeld der Flüchtlingsbewegungen von 2015 teils massiv zurückgefahren haben.



JePe schrieb:


> noch habe ich den geringsten Zweifel daran, dass die russischen Bombardements die Fluechtlingsbewegungen angefacht haben. Amnesty International hat russische Kampfeinsaetze zu dieser Zeit untersucht und herausgefunden, dass bei ausgewaehlten Einsaetzen zwar ein Dutzend "Kaempfer", aber eben auch Hunderte Zivilisten getoetet wurden.



Nochmal, Russland war von Juni bis Ende September, soweit bekannt, noch garnicht aktiv in Syrien beteiligt, in der Zeit war aber die größte Bewegung Richtung Europa, wie soll also soll man da Kampfeinsätze untersuchen, oder anders gesagt, du hast ja dann sicher nachvollziehbare Quellenangaben die man sich anschauen kann?



JePe schrieb:


> Human Rights Watch ist sich sicher, dass Brand- und Streubomben eingesetzt wurden. An die monatelangen Belagerungen diverser Stadte und den Beschuss beliebiger ziviler Infrastruktur einschl. Krankenhaeuser und Schulen erinnerst Du Dich noch? Und das Syrien Anfang 2016 aus den Genfer Gespraechen ausgestiegen ist, ist zweifellos eine Folge des russischen Eingreifens. Damit wurde nicht nur die - ohnehin nie gewollte - politische Beilegung des Konfliktes unterminiert, sondern folgerichtig auch ein sehr starker Fluchtanreiz gesetzt.



Das hat jetzt genau welchen kausalen Zusammenhang mit den Fluchtbewegungen von 2015, die du hier unterstellst?



JePe schrieb:


> Haette Russland nicht the shit out of Syria gebombt, waere der Leidensdruck auf al-Assad ein voellig anderer gewesen, sich in Genf auf eine politische Einhegung des Konfliktes einzulassen. Das haette dann voraussichtlich auch eine eindaemmende Wirkung auf die Fluchtbewegung in und aus Syrien gehabt.



Hätte Russland nicht eingegriffen hätte der Westen militärisch stärker intervenieren müssen, oder Assad wäre sehr wahrscheinlich besiegt worden und der islamische Staat hätte das sich daraus bildene Vakuum gefüllt und sich weitere große Teile Syriens unter den Nagel reißen können und damit einhergehend weiteres Kriegsmaterial der besiegten syrischen Armee erbeuten können (was sehr warscheinlich auch zu noch massiveren Flüchtlingsbewegungen geführt hätte).
Das wäre vermutlich ehr passiert als das Assad besiegt worden wäre und danach dort unten Friede Freude Eierkuchen eingekehrt wäre.
Ich bin mir allerdings alles andere als sicher das die USA und andere Europäische Staaten dazu bereit gewesen wären den nächsten großen Kriesenherd für Jahrzehnte zu militärisch zu besetzen(militärisch am Boden zu intervenieren), oder das Iran, Türkei und Saudi Arabien dort einen verstärkten Bodenkrieg gegen den dann weiter erstarkenden IS geführt hätten, weshalb man sich letztlich dann doch mit Russlands eingreifen arangiert hat und hingenommen hat das Assad an der Macht bleiben wird.

Kurz um der Westen hat am Ende dem kleineren von 2 Übeln (islamsischer Staat oder Assad) gegenüber Russland und Assad nachgegeben.


JePe schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Kausalkette.



Entweder du hast nicht verstanden was Kausalität ist, oder aber redest dir nur ein das es kausal wäre, aber kausal ist an deiner Begründung merklich wenig.



JePe schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, meine Ignore-Liste ist prall gefuellt.



So wie vermutlich bei den meisten die mit anderen Meinungen und Kritik nicht umgehen können. 
Meine ist auch nach 8 Jahren hier immer noch bei genau 0 Personen und wir hatten schon einige sehr massive Flachpfeifen in der Zeit hier im Politikbereich.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2019)

Eine lange IS Herrschaft halte ich auch ohne Assad für ausgeschlossen.
Nein ohne Russland hätten wir noch einen viel größeren Sandkasten für den Iran, Türkei und Israel (oder noch mehr?)


----------



## muadib (12. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zu dem Thema auch schon einiges an Gedanken gemacht. Es ist unglaublich schwierig und man muss auch zu sich selbst immer ehrlich sein. Wie jeder von uns nutze ich Produkte die fraglich bzw. klar auf Ausbeutung anderer beruht.
> Und wirklich zu recherchieren was noch Fair ist bzw. was nicht ist schon fast ein Full Time Job. Wenn man selbst Produkte herstellt und auch noch gegen andere anstinken muss die keine Skrupel kennen weis man auch wie schwierig es ist am Markt zu bestehen.
> Man sitzt quasi mit im Boot und kommt auch nicht wirklich raus denn sonst geht man schlicht unter.



Wirklich entscheidend dürfte es aber sein Waren gar nicht oder gebraucht zu kaufen. Dazu sind die meisten Menschen allerdings nicht bereit. 

Ich behaupte mal, Waren die zu 100% Fair Trade sind, gibt es nicht und Ressourcen müssen auch für deren Produktion verschwendet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2019)

> Wir und nicht die Russen sind komplett für das Chaos im Irak verantwortlich
> Wir sind nachweislich dafür mitverantwortlich als Bündnispartner
> YouTube
> Das bestätigt die damalige US Aussenministerin Albright.
> ...




Das mit dem Irak ist ja schön und gut und bestreitet auch keiner, aber Deutschland als Bündispartner der USA bei Bush Juniors Irakkrieg zu bezeiczhnen ist mal ne glatte Lüge!
Das war die Koalition der Willigen, USA, GB, Polen und Spanien, der Rest aus Europa wollte diesen Krieg nicht, ganz besonders nicht Deutschland und Frankreich, deshalb hat Rumsfeld ja den Spruch vom alten Europa gelassen und die Beziehungen zu den USA waren sehr unterkühlt, gerade zwischen Bush und Schröder.
Entweder warst du damals noch nicht alt genug, um die ganzen Diskussionen miterlebt zu haben oder du lügst hier völlig bewußt, jeder der sich für Politik interessiert hat Fischers Worte "I'm not convinced" noch in deutlicher Erinnerung.
Also spare dir die Beschuldigungen wir als Deutschland, hätten das Chaos im Irak mitverursacht, wir haben es versucht zu verhindern und haben nicht an diesem Krieg teilgenommen!


----------



## geisi2 (12. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Irak ist ja schön und gut und bestreitet auch keiner, aber Deutschland als Bündispartner der USA bei Bush Juniors Irakkrieg zu bezeiczhnen ist mal ne glatte Lüge!
> Das war die Koalition der Willigen, USA, GB, Polen und Spanien, der Rest aus Europa wollte diesen Krieg nicht, ganz besonders nicht Deutschland und Frankreich, deshalb hat Rumsfeld ja den Spruch vom alten Europa gelassen und die Beziehungen zu den USA waren sehr unterkühlt, gerade zwischen Bush und Schröder.
> Entweder warst du damals noch nicht alt genug, um die ganzen Diskussionen miterlebt zu haben oder du lügst hier völlig bewußt, jeder der sich für Politik interessiert hat Fischers Worte "I'm not convinced" noch in deutlicher Erinnerung.
> Also spare dir die Beschuldigungen wir als Deutschland, hätten das Chaos im Irak mitverursacht, wir haben es versucht zu verhindern und haben nicht an diesem Krieg teilgenommen!



Leider nich richtig, wäre mir jetzt auch lieber gewesen aber so wenig wie du kann ich die Fakten auch nicht malen.
Wir haben da sehr wohl unterstützt nur mussten gsd. unsere Jungs nicht aktiv mitmachen.
Zumindest nicht direkt an der Front im Kampfeinsatz.
Beteiligung der Bundeswehr am Irakkrieg 
Informationsstelle Militarisierung (IMI)   >> Die deutsche Unterstuetzung fuer den Krieg gegen den Irak
Wem die Quellen nicht gefallen...Google "Irak krieg 2003 deutsche Beteiligung"

Sry spätestens bei Rammstein das man, wenn man denn alt genug ist kennen MÜSSTE hätte man doch beim schreiben selbst drauf kommen müssen.
Eine simple Suche in Google unter "Rammstein Irak 2003" hätte da vollkommen gereicht. 

Meinst du den Joschka Fischer^^
Joschka Fischer – Wikipedia
Nun ja, wer den guten Joschka vom grünen Steinewerfer bis heute verfolgt hat muss feststellen, Menschen ändern sich doch.
Oder auch eben nicht. Aber das ist ja einer der "Guten". 

Wo waren wir? Ach ja wir waren ja unparteiisch...

Ich nehm dir die bewusste Diffamierung nicht übel...peinlich ist es trotzdem.
"Wir haben versucht zu verhindern..." Da musste ich kurz lachen.

Pass auf junger Freund....ich bin nicht im Kampf mit dir.
Ich bin auch kein Putinversteher oder ein Assad Freund. Nur sollte man erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren. 
Wie gesagt auch Heuchelei schlägt mir auf den Magen. Genau wie in dem Fall "Wir waren die guten und haben nicht mitgemacht"
Doch haben wir, nachweislich...Rammstein war mit Hauptumschlagsplatz und das ist nur eins von vielen Beispielen unserer Hilfe.

Machen wir weiter mit Afghanistan?
Was hat die USA mit uns als Bündnispartner überhaupt in Syrien verloren?
Wir waren lange vor den Russen da unten. 
Russischer Militaereinsatz in Syrien – Wikipedia

Was ermächtigt die USA trotz nachweislich katastrophaler Folgen zu immer neuen Regime Changes?
Warum verkaufen wir Waffen an Saudi-Arabien?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Januar 2019)

Beteiligung der Bundeswehr am Irakkrieg

Dein Link ist Unsinn, der schafft es ja nicht mal existierende Begriffe zu verwenden..
Nur ein Beispiel: "Patriot-Luftwehrbatterien"

Und Quellen? Fehlanzeige


----------



## geisi2 (12. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Beteiligung der Bundeswehr am Irakkrieg
> 
> Dein Link ist Unsinn, der schafft es ja nicht mal existierende Begriffe zu verwenden..
> Nur ein Beispiel: "Patriot-Luftwehrbatterien"
> ...


Irakkrieg – Wikipedia

Zitat: 
Das Bundesverwaltungsgericht (BVerwG) entschied 2005: Gegen den Irakkrieg „bestanden und bestehen gravierende rechtliche Bedenken im Hinblick auf das Gewaltverbot der UN-Charta und das sonstige geltende Völkerrecht.“ Gleiches gelte für die deutschen „Unterstützungsleistungen“. So urteilte das BVerwG, „eine Beihilfe zu einem völkerrechtlichen Delikt ist selbst ein völkerrechtliches Delikt“. Das BVerwG geht in seiner Urteilsbegründung sogar weiter und spricht davon, dass der „neutrale Staat“ völkerrechtlich gehalten sei, „jede Verletzung seiner Neutralität, wenn nötig mit Gewalt, zurückzuweisen“.[60] Das Bundesverfassungsgericht (BVerfG) urteilte 2008, dass die damalige Bundesregierung das Beteiligungsrecht des Bundestags verletzt hat, als sie ohne Zustimmung des Parlaments deutsche Soldaten zur NATO-Luftüberwachung in der Türkei einsetzte.[61] Zuvor hatte das BVerfG einen Antrag der FDP-Fraktion abgelehnt, in dem diese eben jenen Parlamentsbeschluss einfordern wollte.[62]

Alles Unsinn...kann alles nicht sein.
Doch da steht eindeutig:
"Gleiches gelte für die deutschen „Unterstützungsleistungen“. So urteilte das BVerwG, „eine Beihilfe zu einem völkerrechtlichen Delikt ist selbst ein völkerrechtliches Delikt“. Das BVerwG geht in seiner Urteilsbegründung sogar weiter und spricht davon, dass der „neutrale Staat“ völkerrechtlich gehalten sei, „jede Verletzung seiner Neutralität, wenn nötig mit Gewalt, zurückzuweisen“."

Noch jemand der die deutsche Beteiligung am Irakkrieg leugnen will? Oder hier bewusst versucht andere zu diffamieren?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2019)

Der ganze Beitrag ist Sonderbar!

Afghanistan war völlig gerechtfrtigt auch aus Deutscher Sicht, über 300 Bundesbürger sind 9/11 gestorben, die größte Anzahl getöteter Bundesbürger seit dem 2. Weltkrieg und die damalige afghanische Taliban Regierung hat Al Quaida nicht nur Unterschlupf gewährt, sie haben die komplette Infrastruktur zur Verfügung gestellt. Der Angriff und auch die deutsche Beteiligung gehen völlig in Ordnung.

In Syrien haben sich die USA eingemischt nachdem dort der IS ein Kalifat ausgerufen hat und Giftgas von Assad eingesetzt wurde, die Bundeswehr wurde nach den Greultaten an den Jesiden durch den IS aktiv und hat die Kurden aktiv unterstützt und das völlig zu recht.
Was haben eigentlich die Russen in Syrien verloren?

Das mit Rammstein ist der völlige Scherz, die USA sorgten seit dem Kalten Krieg und bis zu Trump, mit für unsere Sicherheit, deshalb konnten wir die letzten fast 30 Jahre mehrere Hundertmilliarden Euro an Rüstungskosten sparen, man sieht ja in welchem Zustand die Bundeswehr ist, das alles hat dazu beigetragen, dass wir wesentlich schneller Krisen überwinden konnten.
Ich meine ein Deutschland, das ohne Bündnis da steht muss mal locker 80-100 Milliarden im Jahr für seine Rüstung kalkulieren. Auch wenn die deutsche Regierung klar gegen den Irakkrieg von Bush Junior war, sperren wir auch gerade unserer wichtigsten Schutzmacht ihre Basis? Wie naiv kann man eigentlich sein? Wir waren nicht an dem Irakkrieg beteiligt und haben im Rahmen unserer politischen Möglichkeiten, ihn versucht zu verhindern, das ist Fakt.
Das Chaos im Irak hat sich alleine die USA, GB und ihre Helfer zuzuschreiben, auch wenn wir jetzt die Suppe mit auslöffeln müssen.


----------



## geisi2 (12. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir waren nicht an dem Irakkrieg beteiligt und haben im Rahmen unserer politischen Möglichkeiten, ihn versucht zu verhindern, das ist Fakt.



Jetzt ernsthaft?


----------



## geisi2 (12. Januar 2019)

Unsere Kanzlerin war auch voll dagegen:
CDU/CSU: Merkel verteidigt Irak-Krieg - Politik - FAZ
Beitrag in US-Zeitung: Merkels Bueckling vor Bush - SPIEGEL ONLINE
YouTube

Angela Merkel greift zur offenen Luege: „Habe den Irakkrieg nie unterstuetzt“ – Blauer Bote Magazin – Wissenschaft statt Propaganda
Quelle: A. Merkel herself.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Januar 2019)

War Merkel Bundeskanzlerin zu der Zeit?


----------



## JePe (12. Januar 2019)

Blauer Bote - Wissenschaft statt Propaganda. Aha. Klingt ja erstmal ehrenvoll.

Schaut man sich dann an, was da so geschrieben und verlinkt wird:

Aber Jahre spaeter fanden wir Hinweise auf die Verantwortung der NATO bei den Anschlaegen von Madrid am 11. Maerz 2004 und am 7. Juli 2005 in London.

Mainstream-Medien sind oft nur weitere Steine in der Mauer, mit der man uns in systemkonformen Denkgrenzen einsperren will(...)

usw. ...

Verbringst Du viel Zeit auf solchen Seiten ... ?


----------



## geisi2 (12. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Blauer Bote - Wissenschaft statt Propaganda. Aha. Klingt ja erstmal ehrenvoll.
> 
> Schaut man sich dann an, was da so geschrieben und verlinkt wird:
> 
> ...



Lenk doch nicht immer ab.
Gab es jetzt eine deutsche Beteiligung am Irak Krieg, ja oder nein.

Zum Merkel Link bzw. die vermeintlich unglaubwürdige Quellen...
Es ist einmal ein Video verlinkt und das sagt nunmal eine Merkel im Bundestag.
Dann gibt es noch zwei Links die direkt den Artikel bei der blauerbote.com bestätigen die im übrigen dort auch nochmal verlinkt sind.

Die eigentliche Quelle ist aber wie ich geschrieben habe "A. Merkel" herself...das sagt sie nunmal. Punkt. Fakt.
Ich finde es schon relevant da sie HEUTE unsere Bundeskanzlerin ist und nachweislich lügt.

Nach wie vor stereotypisches Geblubber ohne Substanz. Kein einziger Satz zum BVerwG Urteil und jetzt sind die Quellen wieder "böse"...
Siehe oben...das sagt die Kanzlerin selbst alles. Das schreibt eine FAZ/Spiegel. 



> "Gleiches gelte für die deutschen „Unterstützungsleistungen“. So urteilte das BVerwG, „eine Beihilfe zu einem völkerrechtlichen Delikt ist selbst ein völkerrechtliches Delikt“. Das BVerwG geht in seiner Urteilsbegründung sogar weiter und spricht davon, dass der „neutrale Staat“ völkerrechtlich gehalten sei, „jede Verletzung seiner Neutralität, wenn nötig mit Gewalt, zurückzuweisen“."


Vielleicht wurde es ja übersehen. Jetzt reden wir über die "Lächerlichkeit" hier auch Rammstein mit ins Spiel zu bringen.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lenk doch nicht immer ab.



Starker Satz von Einem, der mit YouTube- und schlimmeren Links um sich wirft.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Gab es jetzt eine deutsche Beteiligung am Irak Krieg, ja oder nein.



Eine rhetorische Frage, auf die Du ohnehin nur eine einzige Antwort gelten laesst. Sei´s drum.

Nein, es gab keine direkte Beteiligung. Haettest Du 1. das ganze Urteil, in dem es 2. um etwas voellig Anderes ging, gelesen und 3. verstanden, anstatt nur ein paar zu Deiner Meinung kompatible Satzfragmente aus 136 Seiten Text zu guttenbergern, wuesstest Du auch, dass der 2. Wehrdienstsenat des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts weder die Frage nach der Rechtswidrigkeit einer von Dir behaupteten "deutschen Beteiligung" abschliessend beantwortet hat noch ueberhaupt hierfuer zustaendig gewesen ist.

Wenn es um eine indirekte Beteiligung durch Duldungs- oder Unterstuetzungshandlungen oder aber Unterlassungshandlungen geht - das ist ein weites Feld; ich bin nicht qualifiziert das juristisch zu beurteilen und bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils spreche ich Dir diese Kompetenz auch ab. Auch moralisch finde ich es schwierig, da eine Grenze zu ziehen - haetten wir GI´s bis an die irakische Grenze gekarrt, waere das sicher ein anderes Format als haette einer der Angestellten, die bei Lockheed die F-117 zusammengetackert haben, einen gebrauchten BMW gefahren.

Ich moechte hier nicht falsch verstanden werden: Der 3. Golfkrieg war nach heutigem Wissensstand voelkerrechtswidrig, Ja. Das war die offene russische Invasion auf der Krim und der verdeckte Krieg in der Ostukraine aber auch. Mit dem Unterschied, dass Russland mit dem ersten Husarenstueck mal eben sein Staatsgebiet vergroessert hat. Ich wuerde da schon einen Unterschied sehen. Und genauso unterscheide ich eben zwischen dem amerikanischen (Ex-)Engagement in und um Syrien (fuer dass sich durchaus eine voelkerrechtliche Handhabe herleiten laesst) und dem, was Russland dort veranstaltet (um mal wieder wenigstens in die Naehe des eigentlichen Themas zurueckzukehren)

Nebenbei vernachlaessigt Deine Brandrede sowohl den Kontext als auch den Umstand, dass der 3. Golfkrieg ein Ereignis auf einer Zeitleiste ist, die sehr, sehr viel frueher beginnt und bei der rueckblickend kein Akteur wirklich gut aussieht. Gewoehnlich gibt es fuer diesen Punkt auch artige Zustimmung ... nur um dann noch grimmiger auf "den Westen" einzupruegeln.

Was hast Du eigentlich in dieser Woche gemacht, um die Welt ein bisschen besser zu machen?



geisi2 schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Quelle ist aber wie ich geschrieben habe "A. Merkel" herself...das sagt sie nunmal. Punkt. Fakt.



... und der damalige Bundeskanzler hiess Gerhard Schroeder. Punkt. Fakt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)und jetzt sind die Quellen wieder "böse"...



Nicht direkt boese. Mehr so ... wie soll ich sagen: gaga.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Starker Satz von Einem, der mit YouTube- und schlimmeren Links um sich wirft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedem seine Meinung...ansonsten das bekannte Geschwurbel.
Es geht nur um "fragwürdige" Quellen ansonsten wird abgelenkt. 
Ich habe es NICHT als Fakt hingestellt das es KEINE deutsche Beteiligung gegeben hat. Die hat es indirekt gegeben. Das steht auch so in meinem ersten Beitrag zum Thema Beteiligung...
Ansonsten bist du einfach nicht in der Position auch nur irgendjemand etwas abzusprechen. 
Entweder ich bin neutral oder eben nicht. Aber wenigstens hast du dir Mühe gegeben^^



> Die Bundesregierung hat den USA und Großbritannien folgende Zusagen gemacht:
> - Überflugrechte
> - Nutzung ihrer Einrichtungen in Deutschland
> - Schutz dieser Einrichtungen


Wie gesagt ich war nicht derjenige der steif und fest behauptet hat es gab GAR KEINE Beteiligung oder wir hätten uns sogar dagegen eingesetzt. Das ist ne glatte Lüge. Ob einfach nicht informiert oder bewusst. k.A.

Gut interessiert dich jetzt nicht aber vielleicht andere.
A. Merkel war klar für diesen wie du selbst zugibst illegalen Angriffskrieg. Passt dazu finde ich und sagt viel aus. Genauso die Lügerei im Nachgang. Mist aber auch das sie das alles selbst so gesagt hat da zieht das beliebte Mittel mit den angeblich fragwürdigen Quellen nicht mehr. Aber ja Schröder war Kanzler. 
Wo ich jemals geschrieben habe das ich das mit Krim und Co. gut finde oder generell was die Russen so treiben, k.A. passt aber ins Bild deiner Diskussionskultur. Strohmann-Argument...
Auch sehr typisch und stereotyp. 
Ach so da war ja noch was...
Geheime Kooperation - BND half Amerikanern im Irak-Krieg - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de



> Eine rhetorische Frage, auf die Du ohnehin nur eine einzige Antwort gelten laesst. Sei´s drum


So so eine rhetorische Frage...ich hätte es jetzt eher als billige Ablenkung deinerseits bezeichnet.
Auch der Begriff Brandrede...wenns nicht wirklich so dümmlich wäre könnte man sich drüber amüsieren.

Zum Thema Saudi-Arabien und Waffenlieferungen kam leider auch noch nichts. Warst zu sehr beschäftigt wieder irgendeine Lücke zu finden anstatt dich wirklich mal mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Januar 2019)

> Wie gesagt ich war nicht derjenige der steif und fest behauptet hat es gab GAR KEINE Beteiligung oder wir hätten uns sogar dagegen eingesetzt. Das ist ne glatte Lüge. Ob einfach nicht informiert oder bewusst. k.A.



Zitat Wiki:
Parallel dazu wurde weltweit über die Rechtmäßigkeit und Notwendigkeit der Invasion diskutiert. Viele mit den USA verbündete Staaten blieben abwartend, forderten Beweise und weitere diplomatische Lösungsversuche. Bevölkerungsmehrheiten der meisten europäischen Staaten lehnten den Irakkrieg ab. Am 5. Februar 2003 führte US-Außenminister Colin Powell bei der entscheidenden Sitzung des UN-Sicherheitsrats angebliche Beweise für biologische und chemische Waffen sowie für Bauteile atomarer Waffen des Irak vor, die sich bis Mitte 2004 alle als falsch herausstellten.* Weil Russland, Frankreich, China und das nichtständige Ratsmitglied Deutschland den Irakkrieg ablehnten und die Fortsetzung der Inspektionen befürworteten*, schmiedeten die USA und Großbritannien eine „Koalition der Willigen“ für internationale Akzeptanz der Invasion. Sie deuteten die Resolution 1441 als Angriffsmandat und begannen den Krieg ohne UN-Mandat und gegen das Veto einer Mehrheit des UN-Sicherheitsrats. 
Irakkrieg – Wikipedia

Wer hier lügt steht ja wohl außer Frage!

Was das alles aber mit dem verfassungswidrigen Verhalten großer Teile der AfD Politiker zu tun erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, denn das war mehr oder weniger der "Eröffnungspost", der zu diesem Thema geführt hat.


----------



## geisi2 (13. Januar 2019)

Nochmal, entweder neutral oder halt nicht. Ein bischen neutral geht nicht. Schon gar nicht wenn ich den Bürgern verkaufe "wir sind dagegen".
Der Irakkrieg ist nicht mehr diskutabel das war ein illegaler Angriffskrieg. 
Und du hast recht wer hier lügt, diffamiert, beleidigt und stigmatisiert steht ausser Frage. Da zeigen 4 Finger gerade auf dich der nachweislich gerne mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt.
Mein Standpunkt war lediglich das "wir" als guter Westen bzw. als Deutschland durchaus eine Mitschuld tragen. Auch in Syrien. Aber ich weis. ALLES LÜGE sowas DARF man ja nicht mal sagen.

Das Thema ist "Der Asylstreit oder auch der Konflikt der Union". Dazu gehört für mich auch mal auf die Ursachen zu betrachten warum es denn überhaupt einen Asylstreit gibt.

Ganz ehrlich, ich bekomme mittlerweile PNs von Mitgliedern die mittlerweile Angst haben hier ihre Meinung zu sagen.
Das sagt schon einiges aus. Auch damals und ich formulier das bewusst vorsichtig vom Zeitraum her,   haben Menschen Angst gehabt ihre Meinung zu äussern um nicht in eine Ecke geschoben zu werden.
Ich hab damit weniger Probleme und ich sags dir jetzt auf den Kopf zu. Menschen wie Du sind mit das Problem. Denn genau das begünstigt auch mit eine AFD.
Mach dir mal Gedanken dazu und schlag nochmal nach wie das "damals" so abgelaufen ist.

Wer nicht eurer Meinung ist die 1:1 aus den Leitmedien kopiert ist der muss mundtot gemacht werden. So schauts aus. Ist in anderen Threads nichts anderes.
Ich lüge, ich hätte das Urteil nicht gelesen, man hat mir schon eine Gesinnung unterstellt usw. Gehts euch eigentlich noch gut?

Ganz ehrlich weis ich nicht was dein Beitrag soll. Waren jetzt am Ende die Schuld die nicht mitmachen wollten?
Ich sags dir nochmal: Wer komplett unsere Verantwortung an dem ganzen Schlamassel leugnet warum überhaupt Millionen Menschen auf der Flucht sind, lügt bewusst oder ist ideologisch verblendet.

Falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist, Europa brennt momentan. England, Frankreich und auch hier in Deutschland
Und es wird immer überdeutlich --> wer gegen das System aufmuckt wird in die rechte Ecke gedrückt, ist Anti-Europäer oder oder oder. 
Genau das treibt leider dann manche Menschen wirklich in die Arme der Blender und Demagogen namens AFD & Co.


Für mich sind erstmal die Ursachen wesentlich. Nur dann kann ich Probleme lösen. 
NUR die Ursachen bei einer AFD zu suchen wird die Probleme sicher nicht lösen. Ich halte sie eher für ein Symptom, denn in den den eher ruhigen Jahren gab es kein Problem mit Rechten.
Da gabs natürlich auch die Unbelehrbaren aber mit denen ist man leicht fertig geworden bzw. wirklich niemand hat die Ernst genommen.

Anstatt sich an meiner Person abzuarbeiten verwende die Zeit lieber mit Fragen wie:
Wie kam es zu der Flüchtlingskrise?
Wer ist dafür (mit) verantwortlich?
Wer profitiert am Ende sogar davon?
Warum müssen Menschen aufgrund der katastrophalen wirtschaftlichen Lage flüchten?
Warum gibt es überhaupt eine AFD?

Darüber wird nämlich leider nicht diskutiert. Sry wenn ichs mir da halt nicht so einfach mache.
Aber du kannst gerne jegliche Verantwortung unsererseits leugnen, allen anderen die Schuld geben und weiter auf alles und jeden schimpfen der eben nicht deiner Meinung ist. 
Irak --> waren die Amis
Syrien --> waren die Russen
Europa zerfällt --> Sind nur die Rechten

Auf die Frage zu den Waffenexporten an Saudi Arabien ist immer noch nichts gekommen. Das wird schon ok sein...
Das wird nicht kritisiert. Damit wurden und werden aber nachweislich Menschen unterdrückt, verletzt und getötet und deren Lebensgrundlage zerstört. 

Jetzt warte mal wieder was kommt. Brandrede, Lügner, AFD Sympathisant, Russenversteher...bin gespannt.
Es wird sich KEINER von euch Gedanken zu den Ursachen machen denn da stehen die Schuldigen auch schon fest. Stand ja im Spiegel. 
Und neben der AFD gibts ja jetzt hier einen neuen Feind gegen den man vorgehen muss.


----------



## dippich (13. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Nochmal, entweder neutral oder halt nicht. Ein bischen neutral geht nicht. Schon gar nicht wenn ich den Bürgern verkaufe "wir sind dagegen".
> Der Irakkrieg ist nicht mehr diskutabel das war ein illegaler Angriffskrieg.
> Und du hast recht wer hier lügt, diffamiert, beleidigt und stigmatisiert steht ausser Frage. Da zeigen 4 Finger gerade auf dich der nachweislich gerne mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt.
> Mein Standpunkt war lediglich das "wir" als guter Westen bzw. als Deutschland durchaus eine Mitschuld tragen. Auch in Syrien. Aber ich weis. ALLES LÜGE sowas DARF man ja nicht mal sagen.
> ...



Super geisi, kann dir nur voll zustimmen!
Dieses erhobene Zeigefinger, Besserwisser, AFD=Nazi und denunzieren der Mitglieder die ein andere Meinung haben, ist unglaublich. Ich lass mich da auch nicht einschüchtern!!!
Super Einstellung von dir!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Januar 2019)

*hust* liked immer  fremdenfeindliche Beiträge die auch noch gelöscht wurden und die User Sperre bekam *hust * Heuchler, soll aber kein "nazi oder sowas sein " 

Comedy Show?

Derjenige soll sich angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2019)

> Ganz ehrlich, ich bekomme mittlerweile PNs von Mitgliedern die mittlerweile Angst haben hier ihre Meinung zu sagen.


Ja ne is klar, wer hier seine Meinung sagt wird hier ja sicherlich geschlagen.


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> (...)



So so. Der Forumskummerkasten, an den sich das geknechtete Meinungsproletariat wendet, wenn es den kalten linken Atem im Nacken spuert. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen ...

Vielleicht justierst Du ja mal den Ton, in dem Du hier andere ansprichst, reduzierst den anmassend-belehrenden Anteil daran und fuehrst Deine Zwiegespraeche auf Augenhoehe anstatt mit dem allgegenwaertigen Anspruch des universellen Rechthabens. Und es mutet auch ein wenig merkwuerdig an, wenn Du permanent und penetrant von Anderen Antworten begehrst, ohne je selbst welche zu geben. Im Moment spielst Du hier nur Phrasen-Ping-Pong.



dippich schrieb:


> (...)



Wi-der-stand! Wi-der-stand!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2019)

dippich schrieb:


> Super geisi, kann dir nur voll zustimmen!
> Dieses erhobene Zeigefinger, Besserwisser, AFD=Nazi und denunzieren der Mitglieder die ein andere Meinung haben, ist unglaublich.



Wer immer wieder hart am rechtsextremen Rand fischt, Personen in seinen Reihen hat die zumindest in der Vergangenheit nachweisliche Kontakte ins Rechtsextreme Mileu hatten und immer wieder Leute in der Partei hat die mit recht grenzwertig besetzten Begrifflichkeiten (wie "Geschwürden am Volkskörper" eines Poggenburg) von sich reden machen braucht sich nicht beschweren das er als Partei ein gewisses Geschmäckle hinterlässt, das ihm dann auch vorgeworfen wird.
Selbst wenn er das vieleicht nur aus reinem berechnenden politischen Kalkül macht und keine ganz so offensichtlich rechtsextremen Ambitionen hat, wie es evt bei einer NPD der Fall war.

Wer trotz all dieser Dinge meint AfD wählen zu müssen und damit dann überall öffentlich hausieren gehen zu müssen braucht sich nicht wundern wenn ihm wenig Gegenliebe dafür entgegengebracht wird. 

Aber selbst wenn all diese aktuell existierenden fragwürdigen Punkte an der AfD nicht da wären, bliebe am Ende auch nur ein weiterer Haufen versifter FDP-Exkremente, mit republikanischerer Verpackung, übrig.
Weil mehr ist ihr Inhalt nicht, sobald man die ganzen rechteren & nationaleren, sowie Europafeindlichen Tendenzen rausnimmt.

Wer das also will der kann auch gleich FDP wählen gehen und braucht sich dann künftig auch nicht die fragwürdige Gesinnung der AfD vorwerfen lassen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Vielleicht justierst Du ja mal den Ton, in dem Du  hier andere ansprichst, reduzierst den anmassend-belehrenden Anteil  daran und fuehrst Deine Zwiegespraeche auf Augenhoehe anstatt mit dem  allgegenwaertigen Anspruch des universellen Rechthabens.



Can you find the mistake? 

Oder auch, wie es in den Wald reinschalt schalt es einem auch wieder von drinnen entgegen, vor allem wenn man immer irgendwelche Bauhauptungen aufstellt (wie z.B. jüngst mit steigenden Flüchtlingszahlen in 2015 ausschließlich durch russische Bomben verursacht), aber dann selbst immer keine Quellen dafür zur Untermauerung liefern will / (oder ehr) kann, bzw. auch selbst regelmäßig lehrmeisterhafte Töne an den Tag legt (und bevor jetzt evt. ein Vorwurf in der Art kommt das ich selbst recht agressiv und gelegentlich evt. auch leicht arrogant schreibe, ja mag durchaus stimmen, aber so bin ich halt vom Schreibstil her, steh ich zu, aber ich liefere in der Regel wenigstens auch diskutierbare Grundlagen und besitze zumindest die Selbstreflektion meine Schwächen auch zu sehen).


----------



## JePe (13. Januar 2019)

Koenntest Du freundlicherweise die Stelle zitieren, an der ich diese Kausalitaet behauptet habe - also dass _alleine_ das russische "Eingreifen" in Syrien Grund fuer die Fluechtlingsbewegungen 2015 sei?

Meine Feststellung war und ist: Im September 2015 begann sich Russland in den syrischen Buergerkrieg einzumischen, zeitgleich stiegen die Fluechtlingszahlen nochmals signifikant an. Die von mir angeblich nicht beigebrachte und tatsaechlich eher von Dir ignorierte Quelle ist das BAMF.

Meine Folgerung war und ist: Die russische Einmischung in den syrischen Buergerkrieg hat die Fluchtbewegungen von dort weiter angefacht. Du musst meine Folgerung nicht teilen, aber solltest sie wenigstens aushalten.

Und was Deinen Stil angeht - Ja, der ist in der Tat arrogant. Aber so "bist Du halt". Da nehme ich mal an, dass Du mir dasselbe zugestehst? Derjenige, den ich eigentlich angesprochen hatte, ist nicht arrogant, sondern belehrend, verlangt Antworten ohne selbst welche zu geben und schliesst die Moeglichkeit, Unrecht zu haben, von vornherein aus. Leute wie er geben vor, die Meinungsfreiheit hoch zu halten. Was sie aber eigentlich mit _Meinungsfreiheit_ meinen ist: Es steht Dir frei, Dir ihre Meinung zueigen zu machen oder Dich als fehlgeleiteter Idiot zu outen.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2019)

Hier kannst du auch nix sagen. Paar Figuren mit stark rechten Tendenzen tummeln  sich oft hier, oder möchtegern T..... Sollen sie halt unter sich sein, es bringt nix, zeigt man Fehler auf, kommt sowas wie, aber der und der macht das auch oder whatever. Man kann kein Fehler mit dem Fehler von jemand anderem verdecken. Falsch bleibt falsch. Wer die Afd wählt/unterstützt hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Haben leider nix aus der Vergangenheit gelernt... Ein Haufen sich gegenseitig likender Gestalten, zum Glück aber noch in der Minderheit in De. Hoffe man wacht nicht zu spät auf und stoppt die. Das Gedankengut wird aber leider dennoch weitergegeben und gelebt. Schade für unser schönes De.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2019)

Und du bist mal wieder der letzte der mit aufgrund eigener politischer Einstellung solche Kommentare abgegeben sollte.


----------



## Duvar (13. Januar 2019)

Keine Sorge überlasse dir gerne das Spielfeld hier, weil es kein Sinn hat zu diskutieren. Du hast ja selbst so eine tolle politische Einstellung 
Ich sag nur unser armes Deutschland... Die Frustwähler sollten mMn echt gar nicht wählen, anstatt die AFD, weil die anderen nix gebacken bekommen (ihrer Meinung nach).
Wie kann man echt nur die AFD wählen, es ist mir ein Rätsel, wissen die Leute denn nicht was die sagen und wofür die in Realität stehen?
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Erdogan, ich bin kein Erdoganwähler, nur weil ich die Türkei und drumherum hier verteidige "gelegentlich" vor den ganzen hatern, muss man sich nix einbilden.
Manch einer kann sich von Sultan Erdogan echt mal ne Scheibe abschneiden  (provoziere halt gerne hier und da, weil ich finde die Reaktionen lustig)


----------



## Sparanus (13. Januar 2019)

Du bist halt der Erdoganversteher

(Ist das jetzt ein Neologismus oder eine billige Kopie?)


----------



## Poulton (14. Januar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Manch einer kann sich von Sultan Erdogan echt mal ne Scheibe abschneiden  (provoziere halt gerne hier und da, weil ich finde die Reaktionen lustig)


Ist das die türkische Version von: "_Manch einer sollte sich von Bernd eine Scheibe abschneiden!_"?


----------



## geisi2 (14. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> So so. Der Forumskummerkasten, an den sich das geknechtete Meinungsproletariat wendet, wenn es den kalten linken Atem im Nacken spuert. Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen ...
> 
> Vielleicht justierst Du ja mal den Ton, in dem Du hier andere ansprichst, reduzierst den anmassend-belehrenden Anteil daran und fuehrst Deine Zwiegespraeche auf Augenhoehe anstatt mit dem allgegenwaertigen Anspruch des universellen Rechthabens. Und es mutet auch ein wenig merkwuerdig an, wenn Du permanent und penetrant von Anderen Antworten begehrst, ohne je selbst welche zu geben. Im Moment spielst Du hier nur Phrasen-Ping-Pong.
> 
> ...



Ich soll meinen Ton justurieren? Meine Fresse du merkst es wirklich nicht mehr. 
Siehe auch den Versuch wieder mal einen Beitrag eines anderen Users ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. 


> Wi-der-stand! Wi-der-stand!


Gehts eigentlich noch dümmer. Kindergarten...

Lies mal deine eigenen Beiträge...und danach wirf nochmal jemanden vor das er recht haben will. 

Und dieses Ewige...ich kann das nicht verstehen ...wie kann man nur AFD wählen...
Auch  das hab ich jetzt schon mehrmals geschrieben: Mal hingehen und fragen WARUM. Dann hat man auch vielleicht einen Zugang und kann diskutieren.
Wenn ich gleich die Nazikeule auspacke hört mir der andere bestimmt nicht mehr zu. Und du wirst überrascht sein das die wenigsten blinder Fremdenhass antreibt sondern eher Frust.

Aber ich finds witzig wie reagiert wird wenn man mit denselben Stilmitteln arbeitet. Da wird gleich gequietscht...verteilst selber Watschen und wenn du dir dann eine fängst geht die Heulerei los.
Ich habe im Gegensatz zu Dir kein Patentrezept aber ich sehe was gerade hier in D passiert. Und es gefällt mir nicht.
Weder die AFD noch der Meinungsnazi. 

Das Ganze ging los mit Pegida und die vermeintlichen Gutmenschen haben da wirklich alle in Sippenhaft genommen.
Hat ja klasse funktioniert. Das Ergebnis kenne wir ja heute alle.

Selbes Prinzip wird jetzt auf die Gelbwesten in Frankreich angewendet
Proteste der Gelbwesten: Gewalttaeter, keine Demokraten
Der Kommentar ist dermaßen frech und überheblich...ohne Worte und Le-Pen wartet schon.
Und dann kommt allen Ernstes der Hinweis das sich die Bürger ja bei RT France informieren. Ja warum ist das denn so?
Aber anstatt sich zu Fragen warum keiner mehr eine FAZ und Co. ernst nimmt wird der franz. Bürger zum Demokratiefeind erklärt.
Und genau da kommst du wieder ins Spiel...wehe es würde jemand schreiben das er od. sie RT liest. Uiuiui...

Widerstand, Widerstand!

In deinem Fall erstmal 
Nach-den-ken! Nach-den-ken!


----------



## geisi2 (14. Januar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hier kannst du auch nix sagen. Paar Figuren mit stark rechten Tendenzen tummeln  sich oft hier, oder möchtegern T..... Sollen sie halt unter sich sein, es bringt nix, zeigt man Fehler auf, kommt sowas wie, aber der und der macht das auch oder whatever. Man kann kein Fehler mit dem Fehler von jemand anderem verdecken. Falsch bleibt falsch. Wer die Afd wählt/unterstützt hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Haben leider nix aus der Vergangenheit gelernt... Ein Haufen sich gegenseitig likender Gestalten, zum Glück aber noch in der Minderheit in De. Hoffe man wacht nicht zu spät auf und stoppt die. Das Gedankengut wird aber leider dennoch weitergegeben und gelebt. Schade für unser schönes De.



Wow nicht schlecht...

- Paar Figuren mit rechten Tendenzen tummeln sich...
- Sollen unter sich bleiben
- falsch bleibt falsch und so wie ich denke ist es richtig
- nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank
- Haufen sich gegenseitig likender Gestalten (die bösen die halt einfach anderer Meinung sind)
- das Gedankengut gehört quasi ausgemerzt (uiuiui die Wortwahl kommt mir SEHR verdächtig vor...kennt man noch aus dem Geschichtsunterricht)

Oder wolltest du uns damit etwas anderes mitteilen in deinem Beitrag? Sicher hab ich das nur falsch interpretiert.
Ich hoffe du wachst irgendwann mal wieder auf Spezi...

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das du nicht mit einem AFD Wähler reden würdest weil das Gedankengut "verschmutzt" ist?


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Januar 2019)

@geisi2 

Eine Diskussion mit denen bringt nichts, die sind so festgefahren, es gibt nichts anderes in deren Köpfen als die Lehren von Karl Marx und Friedrich Engels.

Da bleibt halt kein Platz mehr für einen Klaren Verstand.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Januar 2019)

Ach Basti. Ich zerstöre ungerne deine Welt. Aber die wenigsten Leute sind hier knallharte Marxisten. Manche mögen einfach keine Rassisten und Rechtsextreme die nicht mal dazu stehen können.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach Basti. Ich zerstöre ungerne deine Welt. Aber die wenigsten Leute sind hier knallharte Marxisten. Manche mögen einfach keine Rassisten und Rechtsextreme die nicht mal dazu stehen können.



Achja die Nazi-Keule direkt wenn man ein Problem mit der Massenhaften Illegalen Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme hat.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach Basti. Ich zerstöre ungerne deine Welt. Aber die wenigsten Leute sind hier knallharte Marxisten. Manche mögen einfach keine Rassisten und Rechtsextreme die nicht mal dazu stehen können.



Ja ja schlimm sowas. Das Ganze Forum wird von Rechtsextremen unterwandert...

Stehst du auch dazu das unsere Regierung nachweislich im Fall der Ukraine da nicht so kritisch ist ums mal vorsichtig zu sagen wenn um Rechtsextremismus geht und diesen sogar aktiv unterstützt?

Rechte Swoboda regiert: Unterstuetzt Deutschland die Falschen? - n-tv.de
Zitat: "So rief Parteichef Oleg Tjagnibok 2004 dazu auf, "Russensäue, Judenschweine und andere Unarten" zu bekämpfen und hetzte gegen die "Moskauer Juden-Mafia, die die Ukraine regiert". Als er deshalb vor Gericht kam, verteidigte ihn Oleg Machnizki, der inzwischen neuer Generalstaatsanwalt ist."

Einschätzung des EU-Parlaments zur Swoboda 2012


> Das EU-Parlament erklärte sich in einer Resolution vom 13. Dezember 2012 besorgt über eine „zunehmende nationalistische Stimmung in der Ukraine“, die im Wahlerfolg der Swoboda zum Ausdruck gekommen sei. „Rassistische, antisemitische und ausländerfeindliche Auffassungen“ ständen im Widerspruch zu den Grundwerten der EU. Das Parlament appellierte an die „demokratisch gesinnten Parteien in der Werchowna Rada“, sich nicht mit Swoboda zu assoziieren, die Partei nicht zu unterstützen und keine Koalitionen mit ihr zu bilden.[40]



Schauen wir doch mal weiter:
Ukrainisches Fluechtlingsproblem: Massenauswanderung | Telepolis



> Im Fernsehsender ICTV erklärte er nun, er habe die "direkte Demokratie" auf "wissenschaftlicher Ebene" studiert. Und er bekannte: "Ich selbst bin ein großer Anhänger der direkten Demokratie ... Übrigens muss ich Ihnen sagen, dass der größte Mann, der die direkte Demokratie praktizierte, Adolf Hitler in den 1930er Jahren war." Man dürfe, so sagte er dem Publikum, "den Beitrag des Führers in der Entwicklung der Demokratie nicht vergessen".



YouTube
Kanns leider nicht selbst überprüfen, ich gehe aber davon aus das er das wirklich so gesagt hat. Das Video war im heise Artikel verlinkt.
Der werte Herr ist heute noch im Amt. 

Komischerweise habe ich keine kritischen Artikel dazu bei SPON, FAZ und Co. gefunden. Kann sein das ich da nur schlecht recherchiert habe. Ich will ja niemandem was unterstellen, also falls es diese kritischen Artikel zu dem ganzen gibt bitte nachreichen. Ich gehe davon aus die gibt es nicht. 


Mir fehlen da ehrlich gesagt die Worte was da mit unseren Steuergeldern unterstützt wurde und wird.

So, bitte jetzt alle mal die Hand heben die die jetzige Ukraine Politik gut finden?
"Wir" als "Westen" stehen doch nach wie vor zur Ukraine. Das sind doch jetzt die Guten im Kampf gegen den bösen Russen...
Sry muss aufhören mir wird grad schlecht...Heuchelei schlägt mir immer so auf den Magen.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Ach so, falls mir gleich wieder AFD Freund unterstellt wird. Da bin ich genauso kritisch. Wir können auch gerne das Thema Witschaftsflüchtlinge diskutieren das gerne von der AFD gegen Flüchtlinge verwendet wird.
Da bekomm ich genau so nen Hals. Die Diskussion hatte ich erst vor kurzem. Demjenigen habe ich auch nahegelegt erstmal drüber nachzudenken warum diese Menschen ihre Heimat verlassen weil sie tlw. nicht mal mehr was zu essen haben bevor man loshetzt das die ja alle nur an unser Geld wollen.


----------



## Duvar (15. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach Basti. Ich zerstöre ungerne deine Welt. Aber die wenigsten Leute sind hier knallharte Marxisten. Manche mögen einfach keine Rassisten und Rechtsextreme die nicht mal dazu stehen können.



Einfach mal Eier haben und dazu stehen und mal die Meinung offen und klar sagen. Haben ja aktuell diese Diskussion in D. Geisi natürlich rede/schreibe ich mit rechten/andersdenkenden, bin ja schon etwas länger hier im Forum und kenne aus zig Diskussionen wie der ein oder andere tickt. Da bringt es halt nix zu diskutieren, irgendwann gibt der klügere halt nach


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Achja die Nazi-Keule direkt wenn man ein Problem mit der Massenhaften Illegalen Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme hat.


Die 80er, 90er und 00er Jahre haben gerade angerufen, und wollen ihre Parolen wiederhaben, die damals schon nicht zutreffend waren und eingetroffen sind.


----------



## JePe (15. Januar 2019)

AfD ist Prueffall; JA und die Hoecke-Homies werden beobachtet.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> AfD ist Prueffall; JA und die Hoecke-Homies werden beobachtet.



Das habe ich irgendwie erwartet.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die 80er, 90er und 00er Jahre haben gerade angerufen, und wollen ihre Parolen wiederhaben, die damals schon nicht zutreffend waren und eingetroffen sind.



Wie wärs denn mal die Polemik zu lassen und Probleme zu benennen und offen darüber zu diskutieren?

Ich kenne genügend die aktiv Flüchtlingshilfe leisten aber die Politik von Frau Merkel scharf verurteilen.
Sind die alle schizophren? Oder ist das alles supi?

Es ist wahnsinnig schwierig hier über ein Forum zu diskutieren aber ich bin auch der Meinung das es so nicht wirklich funktioniert.
Vor allem wenn es nicht die eigentliche Motivation ist die Probleme oder Ursachen warum Menschen überhaupt ihre Heimat verlassen nicht angegangen werden.
Das ist genau das falsche Spiel das ich anprangere. Da trete ich auch nicht nach links oder rechts auf andere Mitbürger ein sondern nach ganz oben.

Warum wird sowas überhaupt toleriert. Warum gibt es da keinen Aufschrei?
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...er-deutschen-ruestungsindustrie/23209634.html



> Von Januar bis September 2018 genehmigte die Bundesregierung Rüstungsexporte in den Golfstaat mit einem Gesamtwert von 416,4 Millionen Euro.


2017 waren es 254 Mio.

Aber nein wir sind ja für nix verantwortlich. Weder im Irak, noch in Syrien noch in der Ukraine. Immer die anderen weil wir doch so tolle Werte haben.
Was machen denn die Saudis mit unseren Waffen? Warum ist ein ISIS so top ausgerüstet vor allem mit westlicher Technik?
Warum hofiert man ständig den Kriegstreiber USA und macht wirklich fast jeden Scheixx mit wenns doch lt. Mutti darum geht den Menschen zu helfen.
Tut man nicht. Es geht um geopolitische Machtinteressen und ums Geld verdienen. 

Wer mag kann sich gerne die Entwicklung im nahen Osten seit 1949 reinziehen...
Peter Scholl-Latour ist da eine recht gute Quelle.


----------



## JePe (15. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das habe ich irgendwie erwartet.



Ja, ich auch. Vogelschiss-Alex, Schande-Bjoern & Messer-Alice haben ja auch wirklich alles gegeben, um sich nun mit den Insignien der Verfoelgung schmuecken zu koennen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Januar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Achja die Nazi-Keule direkt wenn man ein Problem mit der Massenhaften Illegalen Einwanderung in die Sozialsysteme hat.


Nö keine Nazikeule. Aber wer alle die ihm widersprechen als Kommunisten bezeichnet sollte da vielleicht mal ganz ruhig sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Januar 2019)

@ Geisi 2. Deine Wall of Text zitiere ich hier nicht. Ja wir haben hier einige Rechtsextreme und Rassisten. Leider wurde ja einer der Threads der wirklich tief blicken ließ komplett verschoben.

Und Heuchelei? Kannst ja gerne danach gucken wo ich die Unterstützung der Rechtsextremen durch die BRD irgendwie gut fand.


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Leider wurde ja einer der Threads der wirklich tief blicken ließ komplett verschoben.


Erinnere mich bloß nicht daran. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das hier so offen Beiträge kommen, wo sinngemäß von "_Rassenschande_" und "_schützt deutsches Blut!_" fabuliert und fröhlich ein "Holocaustzweifler" verlinkt und geliked wird. Aber Rechtsextrem wollen diese Personen natürlich nicht sein...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2019)

Existiert das noch irgendwo, ich hätte gerne einen Link, das ist an mir total vorbeigegangen. Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Januar 2019)

Leider nein.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> @ Geisi 2. Deine Wall of Text zitiere ich hier nicht. Ja wir haben hier einige Rechtsextreme und Rassisten. Leider wurde ja einer der Threads der wirklich tief blicken ließ komplett verschoben.
> 
> Und Heuchelei? Kannst ja gerne danach gucken wo ich die Unterstützung der Rechtsextremen durch die BRD irgendwie gut fand.



Das habe ich gar nicht behauptet das du persönlich das mit der Ukraine gut findest. Nur allgemein und damit war die Heuchelei eigentlich gemeint, fehlt mir dieselbe Entrüstung die im Fall der AFD Funktionäre absolut berechtigt ist.
Das ist schon harter Tobak, finde ich zumindest, was da in der Ukraine unterstützt wird. Dazu liest man aber leider nichts im Spiegel und Co. Nein, es wird auch noch für gut befunden das "wir" die Ukraine im Kampf gegen die Russen unterstützen. Die wenigsten wissen wahrscheinlich wer da an der Macht sitzt.

Eine Alice Weidel ist mir sehr unsymphatisch, ein maxxgeixxs Luxex vor dem Herrn. Steht berechtigt in der Kritik. Die nutzt die jetzige Situation gnadenlos aus.
Auch eine Storch, Hoecke etc da weis man woher der Wind weht. Auch die spielen nur mit den Ängsten der Menschen, drücken geschickt die Knöpfe und haben bestimmt alles aber nicht das Wohl der Bürger im Sinn.

Mir ist das aber zu einseitig. Ein erster Schritt wäre mMn über die Ursachen zu diskutieren. Aber das ging ja nicht. Der Geisi lügt ja wie gedruckt.
Trotz Quellen nix geliefert bla bla...und sofort wurde bei dem Punkt Irak Krieg wieder eingehakt. Da hatte man vermeintlich eine Schwachstelle entdeckt.
Gut lassen wir das mal beiseite und konzentrieren uns auf 100% Fakten.

1. YouTube
Da waren wir unstrittig mit dabei. 

2. Ukraine
Denke da müssen wir auch nicht diskutieren, falls ja bitte Bescheid geben.

3. Waffenlieferungen an Saudi Arabien

Quellen dazu siehe den Links in den vorherigen Beiträgen. 
Gibt noch mehr aber die drei Punkte reichen erstmal denke ich.

Ich hab weder einer AFD noch einer CSU/CDU/Grünen/FDP/SPD meine Stimme gegeben. Und nach allem was da in Regierungsverantwortung abgeliefert worden ist versteh ich nicht wieso da nicht mindestens genauso laut geschrieen wird wie bei der oben genanten AFD Prominenz. Um mal bei der beliebten pol. Kategorisierung zu bleiben. Warum schaltet man sein Mittelhirn aus und ist auf dem linken Auge blind?

Ganz ehrlich wusste ich bis heute nicht das in der Ukraine die Menschen mittlerweile auch schon massenhaft flüchten. Liegst jetzt an den Russen oder doch eher an den nachweislich Rechtsradikalen in der Regierung die allen ernstes von Russensäuen etc. reden gegen die man die Waffen erheben muss und einem Parlamentspräsidenten der allen Ernstes A.H. anhimmelt und seine großartigen Leistungen für die Demokratie würdigt? 

Worüber wir uns denke ich nicht mehr "streiten" müssen sind die Auswirkungen die wir momentan in ganz Europa bzw. weltweit sehen.
Und man kann die AFD für vieles verantwortlich machen aber sicher nicht für die Massenflucht und den Zustand in England, Frankreich und Italien bzw. in der EU allgemein.
In Frankreich knallt es bald richtig wenn Macron nicht zur Vernunft kommt und abtritt. 
Hätte er wirklich Politik fürs Volk gemacht und nicht für die Oberschicht gäbe es die Gelbwesten gar nicht.

Mei vielleicht seh ich auch zu schwarz. Wird schon werden...immer heiter immer weiter.
Mir gehts ja gut was gehen mich eigentlich die anderen an. 
Jetzt haut euch weiter die Köpfe ein...ich geh derweil mal Destiny2 zocken...


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> 2. Ukraine
> Denke da müssen wir auch nicht diskutieren, falls ja bitte Bescheid geben.


Die grünen Männchen etwa, die man jetzt auch im Sudan rumturnen sieht? 
jungle.world - Russland und das sudanesische Regime


----------



## Duvar (15. Januar 2019)

Ach geisi, was meinste seit wv Jahren ich folgende Sachen geschrieben hab...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...erfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-4.html#post8264569
oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-10.html#post8802673
Es bringt einfach nix. Jeder denkt er sei im recht und sieht nicht die andere Seite der Medaille.
oder hier usw http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-11.html#post8802722


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2019)

1. Waren wir nicht!
Zeige mir einen Beleg oder Quelle, das wir bei der Koalition der Willigen waren. Wir haben im UN Sicherheitsrat, als nicht ständiges Mitglied klar gegen die USA gestimmt.

2. Zeige mir Primärquellen und bitte kein Russia Today oder sonstige Verschwörungstheoretiker, was Deutschland böses in der Ukraine getan hat?
Die Mehrzahl der Ukrainer wollte ein Assozierungsabkommen mit der EU, dafür und die Unabhängigkeit von russischem Einfluss sind demonstrieren gegangen und haben einen Präsidenten gestürzt, der sich mehr oder minder zu einer russischen Marionette entwickelt hat. Danach wurde ein neuer Präsident und ein neues Parlament demokratisch gewählt, den hybriden Krieg hat Russland angefangen, genauso wie sie die Krim mit grünen Männchen erobert haben.
Du kannst 200 Jahre dagegen schreiben, wer Schuld an der Ukraine Krise hat setht für mich fest!

3. Waffenlieferungen an Saudi Arabien sind nicht schön, ob sie nötig sind, damit die deutsche Waffenindustrie überleben kann, kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Was ich aber mit Sicherheit weiß, ist das die Waffenindustrie Deutschlands, seit Trump, unserer letzter Schutzfaktor ist, ohne auf der Welt rumgeschubst zu werden und uns verteidigen zu können, allerdings kann diese Waffenindustrie von der Bundeswehr alleine nicht leben und wenn wir diese Waffen nicht liefern, machen es 1min später, Franzosen, Engländer, USA, Russen etc.

Nochmal, was hat das mit der Vefassungsfeindlichkeit von AfD Leuten zu tun?
Man kann alle diese Probleme ansprechen und in einen sachlichen Austausch kommen, ohne einer Meinung zu sein, die AfD will eine andere Verfassung, ein anderes Land, Ausgrenzung von Andersdenkenden, von nicht weißen Ausländern. Ach ja und nach What's App Protokollen sollen sehr viele Leute, aus Politik, Medien,  Verwaltung, Wirtschaft und gegen die AfD Eingestellte, geutiniert werden.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Waren wir nicht!
> Zeige mir einen Beleg oder Quelle, das wir bei der Koalition der Willigen waren. Wir haben im UN Sicherheitsrat, als nicht ständiges Mitglied klar gegen die USA gestimmt.
> 
> 2. Zeige mir Primärquellen und bitte kein Russia Today oder sonstige Verschwörungstheoretiker, was Deutschland böses in der Ukraine getan hat?
> ...



Das ist mal selten dämlich...
1. Das Interview war weit VOR dem Irak Krieg 2003 nur zur Info. Genau genommen von 1996. Und wir haben uns an den Sanktionen beteiligt die u.A. lebenswichtige medizinische Güter mit eingeschlossen hatten.

2. Lies die Artikel die ich verlinkt habe...
Extra für dich aus der Mainstream Presse
Rechte Swoboda regiert: Unterstuetzt Deutschland die Falschen? - n-tv.de
Heise ist für dich wahrscheinlich auch schon ein unglaubwürdiges Verschwörungsblättchen. 
Sry wenn ich dich nicht mehrr ernstnehmen kann. Du hast ja nicht malk mitbekommen das es dazu durchaus Kritik gab.

3.  Ach so unsere Waffenindustrie muss überleben. Deutsche Arbeitsplätze haste vergessen...steht alles über irgendwelchen Menschenleben.
Ist das Ernst gemeint oder als Realsatire. Die Bundeswehr kann uns genau gegen wen verteidigen?
Dann noch oben drauf das dümmste aller Argumente...sonst machens die anderen. 

Gerade bei erstens zeigt sich wie gut du informiert bist...aber dafür sehr überzeugt.
Ohne Worte. Du bist einfach nur ein Kasperle...


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ach geisi, was meinste seit wv Jahren ich folgende Sachen geschrieben hab...
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...erfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-4.html#post8264569
> oder hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-10.html#post8802673
> Es bringt einfach nix. Jeder denkt er sei im recht und sieht nicht die andere Seite der Medaille.
> oder hier usw http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfassung-fuer-die-tuerkei-11.html#post8802722



Ach ja stimmt...auch einer unserer "netten" Freunde...
Aber siehe Don...wir sind die "Guten". Wir haben doch Werte!
Die Diskussion muss ich noch nachlesen.

Eins meiner Lieblingslieder. Extra für Don^^
YouTube
Der Text lohnt sich wirklich und sehr aktuell obwohl es schon älter ist.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Waffenlieferungen an Saudi Arabien sind nicht schön, ob sie nötig sind, damit die deutsche Waffenindustrie überleben kann, kann ich nicht einschätzen.
> Was ich aber mit Sicherheit weiß, ist das die Waffenindustrie Deutschlands, seit Trump, unserer letzter Schutzfaktor ist, ohne auf der Welt rumgeschubst zu werden und uns verteidigen zu können, allerdings kann diese Waffenindustrie von der Bundeswehr alleine nicht leben und wenn wir diese Waffen nicht liefern, machen es 1min später, Franzosen, Engländer, USA, Russen etc.


Diese Einschätzung beruht worauf?
Es gibt genug Länder, ohne eigene Waffenindustrie, werden die irgendwo rumgeschubst?

Wozu braucht es Waffenlieferungen an so sehr koschere Länder wie Marokko oder Saudi-Arabien? Damit letztere sich weiter durch die Jemen bomben können? Also Menschenleben im Tausch für unsere so genannte "Sourveränität" und natürlich die unabdingbaren Arbeitsplätze?
Sorry, aber das ist nicht nur aus moralischer Sicht vollkommener Bullshit.

Eine ganze Menge Leute sind offenbar im Kalten Krieg hängengeblieben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Januar 2019)

Und welche davon haben irgendwas zu sagen in der Welt?


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das ist mal selten dämlich...
> 1. Das Interview war weit VOR dem Irak Krieg 2003 nur zur Info. Genau genommen von 1996. Und wir haben uns an den Sanktionen beteiligt die u.A. lebenswichtige medizinische Güter mit eingeschlossen hatten..


Das Oil for Food Programm sagt dir was? Dann sollte dir auch bekannt sein, dass der Irak Mittel, die eigentlich für Medikamente und medizinische Geräte vorgesehen waren, im nicht gerade geringen Umfang in dunkle Kanäle verschwinden ließ. 
z.B. in solche: https://derstandard.at/904867/Saddam-Hussein-zahlt-fuer-palaestinensische-Attentaeter
Aber daran stört man sich nicht. Handelt es sich dabei doch um die Freunde und besten Verbündeten des Antiimps. 

Mal abgesehen davon entsprangen die 500000 Tode durch die Sanktionen, dem Reich der Legenden und sind nicht haltbar:


> A 1999 UNICEF report found that 500,000 children died as a result of sanctions,[SUP][40][/SUP] but comprehensive surveys after 2003 failed to find such child mortality rates.[SUP][11][/SUP] A 2017 study in the _British Medical Journal_ described "the rigging of the 1999 Unicef survey" as "an especially masterful fraud".[SUP][11][/SUP]  The three comprehensive surveys conducted since 2003 all found that the  child mortality rate in the period 1995-2000 was approximately 40 per  1000, which means that there was no major rise in child mortality in  Iraq after sanctions were implemented.[SUP][11][/SUP]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanctions_against_Iraq#Estimates_of_deaths_due_to_sanctions


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und welche davon haben irgendwas zu sagen in der Welt?


Weil ja Waffen natürlich das einzig wichtige Wirtschaftsgut in der Welt sind.
Elektronik, Autos, Software, Lebensmittel, alles nicht wichtig solange dasselbe Land keine Waffen exportiert.

Japan z.B. exportiert keine militärischen Waffen. Und Japan ist ja international völlig bedeutungslos, spielt bei nichts eine Rolle und wird von allen rumgeschubst, gell?


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Japan z.B. exportiert keine militärischen Waffen. Und Japan ist ja international völlig bedeutungslos, spielt bei nichts eine Rolle und wird von allen rumgeschubst, gell?


Damals vor ... Jahren: Ruestung: Japan hebt nach 50 Jahren Verbot fuer Waffenexporte auf | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Damals vor ... Jahren: Ruestung: Japan hebt nach 50 Jahren Verbot fuer Waffenexporte auf | ZEIT ONLINE


Japan hat strenge Regeln für den Waffenexport und abgesehen von Kleinwaffen für Privatleute (z.B. Sportschützen, Jäger) wird so gut wie nichts bestellt.

Japan kam und kommt also ohne Rüstungsexporte ganz gut klar. Dass das Land einen riesen Schuldenberg und massive, demografische Probleme hat, steht auf einem völlig anderen Papier...


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2019)

Die Japaner haben den Australiern U-boote angeboten und rüsten seit einem Jahrzehnt massiv auf (eigene Armee und Marine).



> Eine ganze Menge Leute sind offenbar im Kalten Krieg hängengeblieben.



Für mich sind und waren die Russen immer ein Problem, das sich seit Trump massiv verschärft hat, weil kein Verlass mehr auf die USA ist, somit liegt unsere Verteidigung in unseren eigenen Händen, dafür braucht man aber sehr sehr sehr viel mehr als die Bundeswehr in ihrem jetzigen Zustand. Und für mich sind wir derzeitig im Kalten Krieg mit Putin Russland und trauen tue ich dem, so weit ich ihn werfen kann.

@ geisi2
Du läufst bei mir unter unterirdisch mit Aluhut.!


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

Ich rede nicht von Aufrüstung, ich rede von Export.
Dass sich die wirtschaftlichen Probleme Japans durch Rüstungsexport lösen lassen, hat mir noch keiner nachrechnen können. Es ging mir ja auch um die Aussage weiter hinten, dass Länder ohne Waffenexporte in andere Länder international nichts mitzureden hätten, was formal eben Bullshit ist.

Außerdem wäre mir auch neu, dass Australien Terroristen politisch unterstützt oder Kriegsverbrechen begeht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Für mich sind und waren die Russen immer ein Problem, das sich seit Trump massiv verschärft hat, weil kein Verlass mehr auf die USA ist, somit liegt unsere Verteidigung in unseren eigenen Händen, dafür braucht man aber sehr sehr sehr viel mehr als die Bundeswehr in ihrem jetzigen Zustand. Und für mich sind wir derzeitig im Kalten Krieg mit Putin Russland und trauen tue ich dem, so weit ich ihn werfen kann.


Ich traue dem Typ genausowenig, tat ich noch nie.
Dass unser Militärapparat sich derzeit in einem desolaten Zustand befindet, ist sowieso nicht zu bestreiten.

Aber warum wir ausgerechnet Staaten, wie Saudi-Arabien, militärisch beliefern müssen um gegen Putin bestehen zu können, erschließt sich mir jetzt immernoch nicht ganz...


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> AfD ist Prueffall; JA und die Hoecke-Homies werden beobachtet.



Wobei da ja jetzt nicht direkt Überwachungen laufen, sondern erst mal ganz normale Ermittlungen ob die Partei Verfassungsfeindlich ist. Nur das war halt mit Maaßen, der überall nur Linksradikale Kräfte gesehen hat nicht möglich gewesen.

Passen dazu läuft gerade auf Arte eine zweiteilige Doku zur Machtergreifung der Nazis 1933, mit original Zitaten und Privataufnahmen von Zeitzeugen.
Als die Nazis an die Macht kamen (1/2) - Machtergreifung | ARTE


----------



## Poulton (15. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Japan kam und kommt also ohne Rüstungsexporte ganz gut klar.


Nur weil sie in der Vergangenheit keine Rüstungsgüter exportiert haben, heißt es nicht, dass sie keinen Beitrag zu ihnen geleistet haben. Die sind seit mehreren Jahrzehnten ganz vorne mit dabei im Bereich Mikroelektronik, welche aus modernen Waffensystemen nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Siehe u.a.: MOFA: Japan-U.S. Cooperation in Equipment and Technology


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Aufrüstung, ich rede von Export.
> Dass sich die wirtschaftlichen Probleme Japans durch Rüstungsexport lösen lassen, hat mir noch keiner nachrechnen können. Es ging mir ja auch um die Aussage weiter hinten, dass Länder ohne Waffenexporte in andere Länder international nichts mitzureden hätten, was formal eben Bullshit ist.
> 
> Außerdem wäre mir auch neu, dass Australien Terroristen politisch unterstützt oder Kriegsverbrechen begeht.



Du hast das falsch interpretiert!
Es geht überhaupt nicht primär um Rüstungsexporte, sondern überhaupt eine eigene "komplette" Rüstungsindustrie zu haben.
Die Länder die keine Rüstungsindustrie haben, werden immer rumgeschubst werden, vielleicht mal abgesehen, von den europäischen Kleinstaaten, aber sebst da hat jeder Waffenschmieden.
Von der Bundeswehr alleine kann die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie aber nicht leben, das ist ein wichtiger Faktor und mir persönlich ist es sehr wichtig, das Deutschland eine funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie hat, seit Trump noch viel mehr, das letzte Schutzschild das wir haben, um auf der Weltbühne neben unserer Wirtschaft ernstgenommen zu werden.

Interpretiere es so, mir ist in dem Fall das eigene Hemd wesentlich wichtiger und wenn der Erhalt der deutschen Rüstungsindustrie im Moment nur mit Exporten machbar ist, dann nehme ich das aus den oben genannten Gründen billigenden in kauf.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von der Bundeswehr alleine kann die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie nicht leben, das ist ein wichtiger Faktor und mir persönlich ist es sehr wichtig, das Deutschland eine funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie hat, seit Trump noch viel mehr, das letzte Schutzschild das wir haben, um auf der Weltbühne neben unserer Wirtschaft ernstgenommen zu werden.



Wenn man sich die Pannen bei der Bundeswehr (G36, A400 usw.) ansieht, würde ich nicht gerade von einer funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie sprechen. Mich wundert, dass da andere Länder so vernarrt auf diesen Schrott sind.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von der Bundeswehr alleine kann die deutsche Rüstungsindustrie nicht leben, ...


Die Bundeswehr wurde bald jahrzehntelang kaputtgespart und ist von der Rüstungsindustrie mehr als nur einmal im Stich gelassen worden.
Die Sache mit dem Eurohawk, kaputte Kampfhelikopter, das A400M-Debakel, Privatisierungen der Lieferanten...

Da fragt man sich, ob es nicht doch sinnvoller gewesen wäre, manches (wenigstens funktionierendes) Waffensystem von anderswoher zu importieren. Denn ironischweise hat genau dieser Fokus auf landeseigene Industrie mit zu diesem aktuellen Zustand der deutschen Streitkräfte geführt - technische und qualitative Mängel sowie ständige Verzögerungen zu immer höheren Kostensteigerungen, welche sich kaum nachprüfen lassen. Der Rüstungsindstrie geht es nicht vorrangig um Verteidigung, sondern um Gewinnmaximierung. Und das ist ein Kernproblem der derzeitigen Rüstungspolitik, da helfen auch Exporte nichts.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Januar 2019)

Da widerspreche ich dir gar nicht, aber auch der Saustall ehemalige Hardthöhe gehört mal ausgemistet, mir ist völlig unklar für was ein Bundesverteidigungsministerium externe Berater bei Beschaffungen braucht, außer vielleicht juristische Expertise und selbst das ist eigentlich fragwürdig.
Wäre die ehemalige Hardthöhe nicht so korrupt gewesen, hätten wir diese Probleme nicht. Ich meine wenn sich Beamte mit Saufgelagen und Bordellbesuchen bestechen lassen, machen das alle Industrieunternehmen um an von Ihnen "gestaltete" Aufträge zu kommen.
Da muss ein ganz anderer Zug rein!


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Oil for Food Programm sagt dir was? Dann sollte dir auch bekannt sein, dass der Irak Mittel, die eigentlich für Medikamente und medizinische Geräte vorgesehen waren, im nicht gerade geringen Umfang in dunkle Kanäle verschwinden ließ.
> z.B. in solche: https://derstandard.at/904867/Saddam-Hussein-zahlt-fuer-palaestinensische-Attentaeter
> Aber daran stört man sich nicht. Handelt es sich dabei doch um die Freunde und besten Verbündeten des Antiimps.
> 
> ...



Natürlich, war alles nur erfunden...Gähn. 
Schaut auch blöd aus...so viele tote Kinder. 
Ich kenn die Propaganda seit 1990. 
Brutkastenluege – Wikipedia

Nachtrag:
Anscheinend hat das Frau Albright noch niemand erzählt. Die glaubt 2012 noch das sie einen fürchterlichen Fehler gemacht hat.
YouTube
Unbedingt anrufen...die arme hat bestimmt ein furchtbar schlechtes Gewissen. Und das für nichts. Das geht ja nicht.


----------



## geisi2 (15. Januar 2019)

Wenn das auch nur annähernd stimmt frage ich mich wie man sich dagegen schützen soll.
Russland testet neue Rakete: Die "Avantgarde" soll 20-fache Schallgeschwindigkeit erreichen

Besser wäre Dialog

@Don
Sry tut mir ja leid dein Glaubenssystem erschüttert zu haben.
Nein, es ist alles gut. Wir haben gar nie nicht bei irgendwas mitgemacht.
Alles VT...und dein Spezi hat mich überzeugt es war der böse Sadam mal wieder ganz alleine.
So jetzt hol dir deinen Keks


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Januar 2019)

Ich mag diese Logik. Um uns zu schützen verkaufen wir Waffen an Jeden der hier schreit. Ergibt Sinn, dann kennt man wenigstens die Waffen mit denen man angegriffen wird.

Das unsere Rüstungsindustrie ohne Exporte nicht überleben würde, ist auch eine steile Behauptung. Vor allem da die Bundeswehr immer noch als Selbstbedienungsladen betrachtet wird und man sich jede Schraube teuer bezahlen lässt.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das unsere Rüstungsindustrie ohne Exporte nicht überleben würde, ist auch eine steile Behauptung. Vor allem da die Bundeswehr immer noch als Selbstbedienungsladen betrachtet wird und man sich jede Schraube teuer bezahlen lässt.



Da stellt man sich auch die Frage,wer beim Ministerium die Verträge so aushandelt, dass die Rüstungsindustrie immer gewinnt und der Bund immer verliert.


----------



## JePe (16. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wenn das auch nur annähernd stimmt frage ich mich wie man sich dagegen schützen soll.



Aluhuete sollen ganz prima vor fast allem schuetzen.

Wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil dessen stimmen wuerde, was Russland ueber russische Waffen und die Schlagkraft der eigenen Streitkraefte so erzaehlt, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, warum man in Tschetschenien 10 Jahre lang mit eher maessigem Erfolg, dafuer aber unter massiven Menschenrechtsverletzungen gegen ein paar Bauerntoelpel gekaempft hat oder wie die Kursk sinken konnte. Und es entbehrt schon nicht einer gewissen Komik, dass der neue Armata-Panzer bei der Generalprobe zur Siegesfeier ausgerechnet vor der Ehrentribuene liegengeblieben ist.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Besser wäre Dialog



Der findet ja auch statt. Ansonsten: tolle Logik. Je groesser die Bombe, desto mehr kann man verlangen, dass einem zugehoert wird? Herzlich willkommen im 16. Jahrhundert.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Aluhuete sollen ganz prima vor fast allem schuetzen.
> 
> Wenn auch nur ein Bruchteil dessen stimmen wuerde, was Russland ueber russische Waffen und die Schlagkraft der eigenen Streitkraefte so erzaehlt, verstehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, warum man in Tschetschenien 10 Jahre lang mit eher maessigem Erfolg, dafuer aber unter massiven Menschenrechtsverletzungen gegen ein paar Bauerntoelpel gekaempft hat oder wie die Kursk sinken konnte. Und es entbehrt schon nicht einer gewissen Komik, dass der neue Armata-Panzer bei der Generalprobe zur Siegesfeier ausgerechnet vor der Ehrentribuene liegengeblieben ist.
> 
> ...



Na dann ist doch gut, dann muss man ja keine Angst vor dem bösen Russen haben oder? 
Im übrigen habe ich nur einen Artikel vom T-Online Portal gepostet...alles andere ist deine schräge Interpretation.
Ich geb dir nen Tip für die Zukunft für das Leseverständnis.

"Wenn das auch nur annähernd stimmt..."   heisst nicht unbedingt das ich das als Fakt hinnehme...
Vielleicht selbst mal den Aluhut abnehmen oder besser gesagt mal aus der Filterblase rauskommen. 

Ausserdem gabs darüber auch einen Artikel in der FAZ
Russland testet neue Hyperschall-Rakete: Neue strategische Waffe

Warum sich die internationalen Aluhut Deppen überhaupt Sorgen machen...keine Ahnung sags du mir Superschlaubi


> Der Kremlchef hatte bereits im Frühjahr zwei Wochen vor der Präsidentenwahl eine Serie neuer Atomwaffen präsentiert und damit international Besorgnis ausgelöst.


----------



## JePe (16. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir nen Tip für die Zukunft für das Leseverständnis.
> 
> "Wenn das auch nur annähernd stimmt..."   heisst nicht unbedingt das ich das als Fakt hinnehme...



Ach so ist das. Du hast das gar nicht gesagt. Was hast Du denn gesagt? Hast Du ueberhaupt irgendwas gesagt oder blubberst Du einfach nur gerne?


----------



## Poulton (16. Januar 2019)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Natürlich, war alles nur erfunden...Gähn.


Jetzt aber schnell, dass du noch die nächste Flugscheibe nach  Neuschwabenland und von dort zum Aldebaran erwischst. Die Tickets gibt  es wie immer gegen Vorlage deines normgerecht gefalteten Aluhuts.  

Access Denied
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...d-500000-children-that-was-a-spectacular-lie/
Aber ich vergaß: Saddam hätte natürlich niemals Zahlen fälschen lassen, um sich als das ganz große und bemitleidenswerte Opfer darzustellen, welches zu Unrecht sanktioniert wird. 



JePe schrieb:


> [..] oder blubberst Du einfach nur gerne?


Er schnüffelt anscheinend auch gerne an Schuhen.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das. Du hast das gar nicht gesagt. Was hast Du denn gesagt? Hast Du ueberhaupt irgendwas gesagt oder blubberst Du einfach nur gerne?



Öh...jetzt wirds wirklich schräg...
"Wenn das auch nur annähernd so stimmt...wie in dem verlinkten Artikel dargestellt" heisst das absolut nicht ds ich hier behaupte das die Russen diese Rakete haben und das als Fakt darstelle.
"Wenn die Leistung einer VegaVII auch nur annähernd einer 2080 entspricht..." = für dich die Aussage "Es ist Fakt das die Leistung einer VegaVII der einer 2080 entspricht"
In meiner Welt gibt es da schon einen Unterschied.

Ich hab dir extra noch einen Artikel dazu aus der FAZ präsentiert. Was willst du uns jetzt eigentlich hier mitteilen? 
FAZ schreibt ******** weil wir wissen ja das die Russen nur bluffen? (Deine Aussage)
Warum schreibt dann eine FAZ sowas überhaupt und warum macht man sich Lt.  FAZ international Sorgen?
Sozusagen FAKE News? Ich hab die Geschichte mit der 20fachen Schallgeschwindigkeit nicht erfunden sondern das stand nunmal so in der FAZ. PUNKT.
Schreib der FAZ die Nummer mit dem Aluhut und wie lächerlich du das findest. Ich hab nur den Artikel verlinkt. 
Stand übrigens auch so im Spiegel, tagesschau.de etc

Aufruestung im Kreml: Russland testet neuen Raketentyp | tagesschau.de
Russland praesentiert neue Hyperschall-Rakete - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Russland testet neue Hyperschall-Raketensystem "Avangard" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Alles Aluhüte, Fake News etc...deine Aussage nicht meine!


@Poulton
Ja ich bin auch ein Hund...weil ein Avatarbild = ein Bild wie im Personalausweis. 
Aber wenigstens wirds mittlerweile so lächerlich das ich wirklich Grinsen musste....
Was du schnüffelst weis ich ehrlich gesagt nicht...aber nen Artikel zu verlinken für den man auch noch bezahlen soll hat schon was.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

Was mir halt auffällt ist, das aus dieser Ecke nur destruktives kommt.
Es werden Schuldzuweisungen gemacht wie Irak, Syrien und Ukraine, wobei die Alternativen wohlweislich nicht benannt werden, sondern nur nebulös angedeutet

- Sperrung (gewaltsam) der Rammstein Base ->Folgen?
- Kein eingreifen der BW auf Seiten der Kurden -> Folgen?
_ Russlands eingreifen in Syrien wird gar nicht erst thematisiert, also anscheinend völlig in Ordnung, weil das russische Eingreifen erzeugt natürlich keine Flüchtlingswellen.
- Bei der Ukraine läuft es wohl darauf hinaus, keine Sanktionen gegen Russland, Abschüsse von Zivilflugzeugen mit hunderten von Toten werden hingenommen, die Krimannektion abgenickt und Russland darf auch den gesamten Donbass erobern?

Gut Waffenlieferungen an Saudi Arabien kann man einstellen, der einzig nicht destruktive Vorschlag, bei allem anderen fehlt einfach die Alternative, über die man überhaupt diskutieren könnte!


----------



## JePe (16. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> - Bei der Ukraine läuft es wohl darauf hinaus, keine Sanktionen gegen Russland, Abschüsse von Zivilflugzeugen mit hunderten von Toten werden hingenommen, die Krimannektion abgenickt und Russland darf auch den gesamten Donbass erobern?



Klar duerfen die das. Schliesslich haben die voll die schnellen Bomben. Wir koennen ja hinterher in einen Dialog treten. Aber Achtung: nur dass ich das sage, heisst nicht unbedingt, dass das auch meine Meinung ist.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was mir halt auffällt ist, das aus dieser Ecke nur destruktives kommt.
> Es werden Schuldzuweisungen gemacht wie Irak, Syrien und Ukraine, wobei die Alternativen wohlweislich nicht benannt werden, sondern nur nebulös angedeutet
> 
> - Sperrung (gewaltsam) der Rammstein Base ->Folgen?
> ...



Wo hab ich geschrieben das die Russen die Guten sind, das das keine Flüchtlingswellen auslöst, das ich generell die russische Politik für gut befinde etc...
Ich hab auch nie geschrieben das Deutschland die alleinige Schuld an allem trägt.
Das mit dem miteinander reden hast du leider auch verpasst. Das wäre für mich die einzige Lösung.
Heisst dann in der Politik Diplomatie statt Gewalt und Krieg. 

Nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen das ist das einzige was ich im Prinzip kritisiert habe....


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Klar duerfen die das. Schliesslich haben die voll die schnellen Bomben. Wir koennen ja hinterher in einen Dialog treten. Aber Achtung: nur dass ich das sage, heisst nicht unbedingt, dass das auch meine Meinung ist.



JePe dann red doch mal Klartext. Sind das jetzt Fake News? Letztes Posting nicht gelesen?
Spiegel, FAZ, Sueddeutsche sind doch die Quellen die du gerne akzeptierst? Oder sind das auch alles VT Medien?

Es waren übrigens Raketen, keine Bomben^^


----------



## JePe (16. Januar 2019)

Nur dass ich das geschrieben habe bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich das unbedingt so meine©.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Pannen bei der Bundeswehr (G36, A400 usw.) ansieht, würde ich nicht gerade von einer funktionierende Rüstungsindustrie sprechen. Mich wundert, dass da andere Länder so vernarrt auf diesen Schrott sind.


Der A400M ist ein Projekt von mehreren Staaten und das war auch das Problem. 
Das G36 ist ein gutes Gewehr und auch in der Bundeswehr selbst beliebt. Unsere Verbündeten haben auch keine besseren Sturmgewehre. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Da stellt man sich auch die Frage,wer beim Ministerium die Verträge so aushandelt, dass die Rüstungsindustrie immer gewinnt und der Bund immer verliert.


Fachkräftemangel, wenn du nicht genug Ings hast die das fachlich kontrollieren hast du ein Problem. 
(War mal ein Artikel in der FAZ)


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

> Das G36 ist ein gutes Gewehr und auch in der Bundeswehr selbst beliebt. Unsere Verbündeten haben auch keine besseren Sturmgewehre.



Klar ist das G36 einfach zu schießen, aber gerade von Leuten die in Afghanistan waren, habe ich doch einiges an Kritik gehört, nicht umsonst wurde wieder das G3 als Unterstützungswaffe in Afghanistan "eingeführt".
Das Babykaliber des G36 und des völlig durchgefallenen MG 4 haben da eine ziemlich schlechte Figur abgegeben, und genügend MG 3 waren wohl nicht immer vorhanden, um das zu kompensieren


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2019)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch niemanden getroffen und die Presse muss ja auch nur ne Handvoll Soldaten finden die der Meinung sind und kann eine Story draus machen.

Es wird heiß und ungenau bei Dauerfeuer?
Ja ne hat schon nen Grund warum man bei MGs das Rohr kühlt oder wechselt.

Das G3 braucht man ja (bzw den Nachfolger), aber es wird heute als DMR und nicht als Sturmgewehr benutzt.

Das MG4 wiederum hat einen anderen Aufgabenbereich als das MG3 und wenn du das MG3 mal benutzt oder nur getragen hast wirst du das verstehen 
Der Nachfolger vom MG3 ist auch das MG5.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fachkräftemangel, wenn du nicht genug Ings hast die das fachlich kontrollieren hast du ein Problem.
> (War mal ein Artikel in der FAZ)



Es gibt aber kein Fachkräftemangel. Es gibt nur Firmen, die zu geizig sind, vernünftige Gehälter zu zahlen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich kenne welche persönlich und das mit dem heiß werden, habe ich gar nicht erwähnt, weil ich selber weiß, dass das nur unter extremen Bedingungen passiert und ein guter Schütze das zu verhindern weiß.
Das größte Manko von dem mir die Leute erzählt haben war das Kaliber, nich genügend Durchschlagskraft und die Kampfentfernungen haben in Afghanistan zum Teil nicht ausgereicht. Das MG4 war nach diesen Leuten der komplette Reinfall (Spitznahme Spielzeug MG), weil es eben einfach nicht die Aufgaben eines MG 3 übernehmen kann, aber in gewissen Situationen so eingesetzt wurde, weil nichts anderes da war.
Es wuden eine ganze Menge G3 DMR nach Afghanistan gebracht, um gerade die oben genannten Probleme auszuräumen.

Ja ich habe schon MG 3 geschossen und auch geschleppt, aber auf das Ding war eigentlich immer verlass und hat halt auch die Power die man m.A. nach braucht.
Das MG5 kenne ich gar nicht und auch den DMR Nachfolger des G3 nicht, meine Bekannten sind jetzt auch alle raus.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kein Fachkräftemangel. Es gibt nur Firmen, die zu geizig sind, vernünftige Gehälter zu zahlen.


Ja gut, wenn du jetzt A12  (oder in die Richtung) schlecht findest.

@Don
Ja deswegen gibt es ja verschiedene Waffen und nicht eine für alles.
MG3 ist schon lustig hab ich ja auch schon geschossen. Das MG5 ist leichter, genauer hat aber eine geringe Kadenz.


----------



## geisi2 (16. Januar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Nur dass ich das geschrieben habe bedeutet ja nicht, dass ich das unbedingt so meine©.



Is ja recht...
Ich meine immer noch das du mit eine Ursache des "AFD Problems" bist...in diesem Sinne^^
YouTube

#Nach-Den-Ken


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

Deine Theorie mit der AfD wird schon teilweise durch die Führungsleute und die Entwicklung der AfD ad absurdum geführt und den besten Beweis, liefert der Kommentarbereich von Welt Online.
Bevoelkerungsanteil: Deutsche ueberschaetzen Anteil von Migranten deutlich - WELT
Man muss sich nur die Kommentare zu dem Artikel und 1000 anderer Artikel durchlesen, dann weiß man bescheid, da der Weltkommentarbereich fest in AfD Hand ist
Bei der heutigen AfD und ihrem Wählerpotential von ~15%, gehe ich von 3-4% konservativ geprägter Leute aus, die noch auf dem Boden des Grundgesetzes stehen und die AfD wirklich nur aus Protest gegen die Einwanderungspolitik gewählt haben, der Rest will einen völkisch-nationalen "Systemwechsel" mit rassistischem Gedankengut, Austritt aus der EU und Rückabwicklung der Westbindung.

Als die Partei von Lucke und Co gegründet wurde, war die Partei m.M. nach eine normale demokratische Partei (deren Ansicht ich nicht geteilt habe), die eine andere EU/Euro Politik wollte und eher konservativ-national geprägt war, das ganze Projekt war völlig legitim und eine Alternative, wenn man mit der CDU und ihrer Politik nicht einverstanden war und eher in die oben genannte Richtung tendierte, aber m.M. nach Stand die Partei fest auf dem Boden des Grundgesetzes (Wahl 2013).
Nach dem Sturz Luckes wurden gewisse Anti-Ausländer Tendenzen, die schon unter Lucke vorhanden waren, massivst ausgebaut, völkisch-nationale Aüßerung und Leute die das vertraten immer zahlreicher und mächtiger, mit der Flüchtlingskrise ist das nochmal eskaliert und die Partei veabschiedete sich immer mehr vom Grundgesetz und arbeitet mit den Identitären und Pegida zusammen und praktisch große Teile der NPD sind in der AfD aufgegangen. Dazu spricht der Vorsitzende in einem FAZ Artikel von "Systemsturz", was zwangsläufig die Außerkraftsetzung unserer Verfassung bedeutet, denn die ist das System!

Die AfD hat das geschafft was NPD, Republikanern und DVU nie gelungen ist, sie hat die ~ 10% Neonazis, die es in der Bevölkerung schon immer gegeben hat, man schaue sich die Lantagswahlergebnisse der 80er ,90er und 2000er, Abwechslungweise der NPD, Republikaner und DVU an, zusammengeführt und geeint in einer Partei und völkischen Sprech wieder salonfähig gemacht. Das was sich die Leute vor 10-30 Jahren nicht getraut haben zu sagen in Richtung Rassismus und völkisch, meinen sie jetzt wegen der AfD sagen zu können. Die Flüchtlingswelle 2015 und ihre Handhabung durch die Bundesregierung, war der Brandbeschleiuniger für die Radikalisierung und das "selbstbewußte" Geschrei dieser Neonazis, aber niemals der Grund, den gibt es schon sehr sehr viel länger. Die Leute, die Heute noch trotz aller Äußerungen von Spitzenleuten der AfD und Beobachtung von Teilen durch den Verfasungsschutz, die AfD noch wählen, stehen nicht zu unserer Verfassung und haben das auch nie getan, die Flüchtlingskrise 2015 dient nur als Nebelbombe und Feigenblatt, dieses zu verbergen und zu verstecken. Es ist nichts weiter als eine Ausrede.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn du jetzt A12  (oder in die Richtung) schlecht findest.



Wo lebst du denn? Keine Firma zahlt Standard IG Metall oder Chemie Tarife. Jeder macht seinen eigenen Kram und wenn du 1600€ Brutto gut findest, dann los.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Januar 2019)

Aber doch nicht als Ingenieur und über die hat er doch geredet.
Außerdem kenne ich schon Lagerarbeiter mit Hauptschulabschluss und ohne Lehre, die 1600€ Netto verdienen und ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover, nicht in Stuttgart oder München.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2019)

Und wir reden von Bundesbeamten, du hast scheinbar nichts von dem gelesen was ich geschrieben hab.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da stellt man sich auch die Frage,wer beim Ministerium die Verträge so aushandelt, dass die Rüstungsindustrie immer gewinnt und der Bund immer verliert.



Wobei demnächst ein ganzes paar Anklagen bei der Rüstungsindustrie eingehen, nachdem jetzt erst der Betreiber einer Handelsplattform wegen Fahrlässiger Tötung verurteilt wurde, weil er damit rechnen musste, das dort Waffen gehandelt und damit Menschen getötet werden. Dieser fahrlässigen Tötung machen sich auch die Waffenhersteller schuldig. Dort könnte man sogar mindestens vom bedingten Vorsatz (und damit Totschlag oder Mord) sprechen, denn wer eine Waffe herstellt nimmt mindestens billigend in Kauf, dass damit Menschen getötet werden. 

Prozess um Darkweb-Forum DiDW: Sechs Jahre Haft fuer Administrator |
    heise online



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Prozess-um-Darkweb-Forum-DiDW-Sechs-Jahre-Haft-fuer-Administrator-4256723.html schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir sind sicher, dass er in Kauf genommen hat, dass auf der Plattform reale Waffen gehandelt worden sind", sagte der Richter. "Jede andere Deutung wäre weltfremd und würde der Intelligenz des Angeklagten Hohn sprechen". Damit trage er eine Mitverantwortung für die Taten des Münchner Terroristen. Es spiele dabei keine Rolle, dass er nichts über den konkreten Waffendeal wusste und auch keine Ahnung hatte, was der Münchner Attentäter konkret vorhatte.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Januar 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und wir reden von Bundesbeamten, du hast scheinbar nichts von dem gelesen was ich geschrieben hab.



Wobei inbesondere wir IT-ler im öffentlichen Dienst recht schlecht bezahlt werden, weil die in der Verwaltung den Nutzen gar nicht einschätzen können - läuft ja alles. 
Ich kenne jemanden der ist Systemadmin in ner Stadtverwaltung und dürfte mit seiner E10 TV-L eigentlich gar keine Anweisungen an Dienstleister geben, was er aber tagtäglich macht, wenn neue Server aufgestellt werden o.ä.
Die Verwaltung ist trotzdem der Meinung die IT ist überbezahlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> ...denn wer eine Waffe herstellt nimmt mindestens billigend in Kauf, dass damit Menschen getötet werden.



Und wie sieht es dann mit Jagdgewehren aus? Die Karabiner kannst du auch dazu nutzen Menschen zu töten, primär aber sollen sie es Jägern ermöglichen damit Wild zu erlegen, oder den Dienstpistolen der Polizei?
Im Grunde könntest du das runterbrechen bis hin zum Fabrikanten von Jagdbögen / Armbrüsten und Jagdmessern, oder gar simplen Küchenmessern. 

Dem Fabrikanten von Waffen grundsätzlich für die Herstellung von Waffen fahrlässige Tötung unterstellen zu wollen ginge mMn. zu weit, weil wo ziehst du die Grenze?
Wäre zwischen dem 12 und 17 Jahrhundert der Hersteller eines Dreschflegel (zum Korn dreschen), oder einer Heugabel nach der Prämise nicht auch schon zumindest der fahrlässigen Tötung mitschuldig gewesen?



> Die einfachste Variante war wohl der Dreschflegel selbst, der neben Heugabeln oder Sensen als primitive improvisierte Waffe eingesetzt wurde.
> 
> Flegel (Waffe) – Wikipedia



Sollten wir dann als nächstes auch jedem Moslem oder Christen zumindest wegen fahrlässiger Tötung im Namen seiner Religion verurteilen, weil man die Passagen in den Religösen Texten so zurecht interpretieren kann und es Menschen gibt die dies missbrauchen?

Oder wie sieht es mit den Fabrikanten von Zucker aus? Tragen die nicht auch eine Mitschuld daran das die Lebensmittelindustrie heute in ihren Produkten soviel und viel zu viel Zucker nutzt und somit unsere Gesundheitssysteme massiv belastet?

Oder Autoherstellern? Müsste jeder Autohersteller nicht grundsätzlich schuldig gesprochen werden weil er weiß wie schädlich die Abgase von Verbrennungsmotoren der von ihm produzierten Wagen bei konstanter stakrer Aussetzung für Menschen sind?

Müsste nicht jeder Mensch verurteilt werden der Plastik kauft / nutzt? Weil wir wissen wie schädlich das für die Umwelt ist, wie schwer abbaubar und auf lange sicht auch gefährlich wenn es in Form von Mikroplastik wieder in den Körper von Tieren und Menschen gelangt?

Wo willst du die Grenze für eine Mitschuld, gerade eine fahrlässige, ziehen?


----------



## Andregee (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Japaner haben den Australiern U-boote angeboten und rüsten seit einem Jahrzehnt massiv auf (eigene Armee und Marine).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte es wirklich zu einem ernsthaften Krieg zwischen uns und Russland kommen, ist eh alles zu spät. Welche Rolle soll ein Gegenschlag bei einer kompletten Vernichtung aller Seiten noch spielen außer das der sterbende sagt, hah dem hab ich es noch mal gezeigt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

Die Möglichkeit dazu zu haben, sollte den anderen genau davor abschrecken, den Knopf überhaupt zu drücken.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht als Ingenieur und über die hat er doch geredet.
> Außerdem kenne ich schon Lagerarbeiter mit Hauptschulabschluss und ohne Lehre, die 1600€ Netto verdienen und ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover, nicht in Stuttgart oder München.



Wer redet von Ingenieuren?
Ich meine den Facharbeiter in der Industrie oder Handwerk. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn du soviel kriegst.


----------



## Andregee (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit dazu zu haben, sollte den anderen genau davor abschrecken, den Knopf überhaupt zu drücken.


Also sollte Deutschland unabhängig von den US amerikanischen Atomwaffen eigene stationieren ungeachtet der Nato?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (17. Januar 2019)

Habe ich das irgendwo geschrieben, auch ist nicht jeder Krieg atomar!

Allerdings gibt es m.M. nach Szenarien die leider nicht mehr völlig unwahrscheinlich sind, in dem ich genau das fordern würde, was du schreibst.
Schon gelesen?
Donald Trump soll mehrfach Nato-Austritt erwogen haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Sollte das passieren plus z.B. der Front National gewinnt die Präsidentschaftswahl in Frankreich und GB ist aus der EIU ausgeschieden, dann sollte man oben genanntes tun, aber nur dann!



> Wer redet von Ingenieuren?
> Ich meine den Facharbeiter in der Industrie oder Handwerk. Da kannst du froh sein, wenn du soviel kriegst.



Zitat Sparamus:


> Fachkräftemangel, wenn du nicht genug *Ings* hast die das fachlich kontrollieren hast du ein Problem.
> (War mal ein Artikel in der FAZ)



Übrigens ist das was du hier schreibst wirklich Unsinn, kein *Facharbeiter* in Industrie und Handerk geht 2017/2018/2019  unter 3000€ Brutto nach Hause, von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
Ein Werkzeugmacher beim Daimler, 23 Jahre alt, liegt bei weit über 60000€ Brutto pro Jahr(2017), mit Urrlaubs/Weihnachtsgeld und Jahresgratifikation, das ist das andere Extrem.
Das was du schreibst war bis 2010-2012 Realität, jetzt schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## JePe (17. Januar 2019)

Das wird man ja wohl noch sagen duerfen?! Das Gutachten des Verfassungsschutzes zur AfD.


----------



## Threshold (17. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist das was du hier schreibst wirklich Unsinn, kein *Facharbeiter* in Industrie und Handerk geht 2017/2018/2019  unter 3000€ Brutto nach Hause, von wenigen Ausnahmen mal abgesehen.
> Ein Werkzeugmacher beim Daimler, 23 Jahre alt, liegt bei weit über 60000€ Brutto pro Jahr(2017), mit Urrlaubs/Weihnachtsgeld und Jahresgratifikation, das ist das andere Extrem.
> Das was du schreibst war bis 2010-2012 Realität, jetzt schon lange nicht mehr.



Leider falsch. Schau dir mal einen Handwerker in einem Malerbetrieb oder Eletrikerbetrieb an. Der kriegt alles, aber sicher keine 3000€ Brutto.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2019)

Meine Fresse raffst du es nicht?
Ich hab vom Fachkräftemangel von Ingenieuren im Geschäftsbereich BMVg geschrieben und du kommst jetzt mit kleinen Betrieben.


----------



## Poulton (17. Januar 2019)

Schön und gut, nur was hat das mit der Besoldungsgruppe A12 für Bundesbeamte zu tun, um die es Sparanus mit den Ingenieuren ging?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schön und gut, nur was hat das mit der Besoldungsgruppe A12 für Bundesbeamte zu tun, um die es Sparanus mit den Ingenieuren ging?



Bundesbeamte sind eher selten Ingenieure, sondern in der Mehrheit Verwaltungsangestellte, sowie Polizisten und Juristen.

Ne A12 hat man da erst als 1. KHK.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2019)

Und die willst du daran setzen, wenn es darum geht technische Projekte fachmännisch zu bewerten?


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2019)

Tatverdaechtiger Iraker wieder frei: Keine Tatbeteiligung nachzuweisen. Ob Hoecke jetzt zu einem "War nicht so gemeint"-Marsch einlaedt?


----------



## DKK007 (18. Januar 2019)

Gilt halt immer die Unschuldsvermutung.


----------



## JePe (18. Januar 2019)

Nicht bei Hoeckes Schweigemarschierern, nicht bei den besorgten Buergern und auch nicht mehr in diesem Forum. Siehe Magnitz: Mordanschlag von Linksterroristen wurde da von Meuthen ausposaunt. Stimmt zwar nicht, aber in den Koepfen der Adressaten ist es so abgespeichert.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Januar 2019)

Ich bin froh das die linken jetzt eingedämmt wurden und diversen Strafanzeigen Hintermänner in den Bau gebracht hat, ist ja nicht mehr normal das man als Bürger der mitte am hellichten Tag angegriffen wird seit 2 Monaten und das nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird. 2019 kann kommen...


----------



## DKK007 (19. Januar 2019)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das die linken jetzt eingedämmt wurden und diversen Strafanzeigen Hintermänner in den Bau gebracht hat, ist ja nicht mehr normal das man als Bürger der mitte am hellichten Tag angegriffen wird seit 2 Monaten und das nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt wird. 2019 kann kommen...



Wovon redest du?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2019)

Mal zum Thema Rechte Kräfte in Europa.
Eigentlich können wir doch gar nicht so viel gegen die haben.
In GB behaupten sie, dass Deutschland durch die EU versucht Hegemonialmacht zu werden, in Frankreich sagt Le Pen, dass Deutschland bald Elsass und Lothringen zurück bekommt.

Wenn das tatsächlich so wäre hätte wohl kein Rechter in Deutschland etwas gegen die EU.
Aber so gehen die Ansichten auseinander.^^


----------



## Don-71 (21. Januar 2019)

Ich bin gerade vor lauter Lachen aus den Latschen gekippt!
Aachener Vertrag: Die AEngste vor einem „Ausverkauf“ Frankreichs

Die grassierende "Verblödung" von Teilen der Bevölkerung  gibt es also nicht nur in Deutschland.
Eins kann man jetzt schon feststellen, das Destruktive hat einen Zulauf der beängstigend ist.

Einige wollen nur noch destruktiv sein, es geht nur um zerstören, eingebildete "Angst" und dagegen sein. Das Gehirn wird abgeschaltet!

Die Gelbwestenbewegung zeigt das plastisch und exemplarisch, eigene Lösungsansätze = 0.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Januar 2019)

Es ist echt zum Lachen, eigentlich zum totlachen, jetzt kommt die AfD um die Ecke und kitisiet den Vertrag genau von der anderen Seite!
Neues Abkommen mit Frankreich: Deutsche „Vormundschaft“ uebers Elsass? Bundesregierung widerspricht - WELT



> Der AfD-Vorsitzende Alexander Gauland hatte zuvor im Bundestag kritisiert, Deutschland und Frankreich wollten eine „Super-EU“ innerhalb der EU bilden. Dabei gehe Macron unerbittlich gegen die Protestbewegung der „Gelbwesten“ und damit seine eigene Bevölkerung vor.
> Gauland fügte hinzu: „Wir als Populisten bestehen darauf, dass sich jeder zuerst um seinen eigenen Laden kümmert. Aber wir wollen nicht, dass Macron ihn mit deutschem Geld renoviert.“ Der AfD-Abgeordnete Norbert Kleinwächter sagte, das Motto des Vertrags sei: „Deutschland zahlt, Frankreich schafft an“.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Februar 2019)

Mit den AfD Jungs und ihrer Parteijugend wird es immer besser!

AfD-Jugend: Junge Alternative teilen offenbar extremistische AEusserungen in Chats - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Todesstrafe für Politiker und Entzug des Frauenwahlrechts........


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2019)

Entzug des Frauenwahlrechts durch operativen Eingriff^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

"Für ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben."

Da müssen dann auch schon mal Renter ein Opfer für die armen Fachkräfte™ bringen. Wir schaffen das.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Februar 2019)

Dem Mann steht jeglicher Rechtsweg offen und ja wir schaffen das!


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da müssen dann auch schon mal Renter ein Opfer für die armen Fachkräfte™ bringen. Wir schaffen das.



Stellungnahme der Gemeinde:

_Der Gemeinderat hat beschlossen, die Unterbringung von Fluechtlingen in Neckartailfingen nicht in einer zentralen Unterbringung, sondern dezentral in angemieteten Wohnungen und gemeindeeigenen Wohnungen umzusetzen. Insgesamt haben drei Vermieter in Neckartailfingen 7 Wohnungen fuer Fluechtlinge vermietet. Weitere aktuell leerstehende Wohnungen wurden uns leider nicht angeboten._

_Da die Gemeinde Neckartailfingen verpflichtet ist, in 2019 und 2020 weitere Fluechtlinge unterzubringen, hat der Gemeinderat beschlossen, das Mietverhaeltnis mit Herrn Roth unter Einhaltung der 9-monatigen Kuendigungsfrist zu kuendigen, um die 150 Quadratmeter große Wohnung fuer die Unterbringung von Fluechtlingen zu nutzen. Herr Roth wurde alternativ eine gemeindeeigene 78 Quadratmeter grosse Wohnung angeboten. Ueber den Umzug in diese Wohnung, entsprechende Unterstuetzung beim Umzug, usw. sind wir z. Z. mit Herrn Roth im Gespraech.

_(Quelle)

Ich koennte es mir jetzt einfach machen und sagen: Die Immobilie gehoert der Gemeinde, also kann sie damit machen was sie will. Der Mieter kann ja klagen. Gerade Dir und Deinem sehr ellenbogenlastigen Verstaendnis von sozial muesste das eigentlich auch sehr entgegenkommen.

Stattdessen: Die Unterbringung Gefluechteter in Wohnungen und damit ihre Integration in soziale Strukturen anstatt Wegsperren in Parallelgesellschaften, pardon: Ankerzentren, ist grundsaetzlich richtig und klug. Und die zitierte Stellungnahme macht es fuer den betroffenen Mieter zwar auch nicht schoener, klingt aber schon deutlich differenzierter als das bekannt fremdenfeindliche Gezeter der besorgten Buerger® und immerhin hat ja niemand sein Heim angezuendet?


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Für ein Deutschland, in dem wir gut und gerne leben."
> 
> Da müssen dann auch schon mal Renter ein Opfer für die armen Fachkräfte[emoji769] bringen. Wir schaffen das.


Du hast eine Reaktionszeit wie ne Schildkröte, die Story ist schon alt.

Aber hey wie asozial, 78qm für 2 Personen im Alter ist schlicht ein Unding.
Nein!


Es ist mir kack egal ob das Flüchtlinge oder Deutsche sind, hier wird niemand auf die Straße gesetzt und der Wohnraum wird an Leute gegeben, die den Platz auch wirklich brauchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dem Mann steht jeglicher Rechtsweg offen und ja wir schaffen das!



Also ist die neue Regel für Relativierung der Verweis auf den Rechtsweg? Ist vermerkt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich koennte es mir jetzt einfach machen und sagen: Die Immobilie gehoert der Gemeinde, also kann sie damit machen was sie will. Der Mieter kann ja klagen. Gerade Dir und Deinem sehr ellenbogenlastigen Verstaendnis von sozial muesste das eigentlich auch sehr entgegenkommen.



Natürlich kann und darf die Gemeinde jederzeit kündigen. Ich bin absolut dafür, dass der Eigentümer einer Wohnung seinem Mieter kündigen darf. 

Genauso bin ich dafür, dass man rechtlich einwandfrei Vorgänge auch bewerten darf. Da spricht doch nichts dagegen, oder? 



JePe schrieb:


> Stattdessen: Die Unterbringung Gefluechteter in Wohnungen und damit ihre Integration in soziale Strukturen anstatt Wegsperren in Parallelgesellschaften, pardon: Ankerzentren, ist grundsaetzlich richtig und klug.



Wenn es denn Flüchtlinge _wären_, gehörten sie immer noch nicht integriert, sondern *vorübergehend* aufgenommen und – sobald der Fluchtgrund nicht mehr besteht – in ihr Ursprungsland zurück. 

Wer integriert gehört, sind dauerhafte Einwanderer, denn Deutschland soll ja ein Einwanderungsland sein. Dann bitte aber auch wie richtige Einwanderungsländer ein Einwanderungsgesetz erlassen und nur Leute ins Land lassen, die das Land bereichern und nicht sich selbst. 

Kanada, Australien und die USA (klassische Einwanderungsländer) lassen auch nicht jeden ins Land. So wie es ja eigentlich auch sein sollte. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und die zitierte Stellungnahme macht es fuer den betroffenen Mieter zwar auch nicht schoener, klingt aber schon deutlich differenzierter als das bekannt fremdenfeindliche Gezeter der besorgten Buerger® und immerhin hat ja niemand sein Heim angezuendet?



Ergo irgendwer muss schon bereit sein, ein Opfer auf dem Altar der Willkommenskultur zu erbringen? Natürlich nicht jene, die so vehement dafür streiten, das ist klar, ausbaden dürfen das bitte schön andere, nicht?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hast eine Reaktionszeit wie ne Schildkröte, die Story ist schon alt.



Artikel vom 22. Februar 2019. Welcher Tag ist heute noch gleich?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber hey wie asozial, 78qm für 2 Personen im Alter ist schlicht ein Unding. Nein!



Wer – außer dir – sprach bitte von asozial? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist mir kack egal ob das Flüchtlinge oder Deutsche sind, hier wird niemand auf die Straße gesetzt und der Wohnraum wird an Leute gegeben, die den Platz auch wirklich brauchen.



Niemand sprach – auch hier wieder, außer dir - von auf die Straße setzen. Diese Leute brauchen keinen Platz in einer Wohnung, sondern in einem Flugzeug. Richtung Heimat.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist die neue Regel für Relativierung der Verweis auf den Rechtsweg? Ist vermerkt.



Haette ich jedes Mal, als Du genau das im G20-Thread getan hast, einen kleinen Feigling runtergespuelt, waere ich vermutlich immer noch im Saufkoma.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso bin ich dafür, dass man rechtlich einwandfrei Vorgänge auch bewerten darf. Da spricht doch nichts dagegen, oder?



Es spricht zwar auch nicht zwingend etwas dafuer, aber - Ja, natuerlich darfst Du das. Auch wenn ich aus Deinem Einzeiler beim besten Willen keine "Bewertung" eines "Vorganges", sondern nur dieselbe, seit Jahren gepredigte Auslaender raus-Leier lese.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn es denn Flüchtlinge _wären_, gehörten sie immer noch nicht integriert, sondern *vorübergehend* aufgenommen und – sobald der Fluchtgrund nicht mehr besteht – in ihr Ursprungsland zurück.



Den Status als Fluechtling zu- oder aberkennt im Rechtsstaat Bundesrepublik aber nicht der besorgte Forist Kaaruzo, sondern die das Verfahren durchfuehrende Behoerde. Doof, ich weiss. Da sie diesen Status ja scheinbar erhalten haben, muessen sie nun auch irgendwo menschenwuerdig untergebracht werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer integriert gehört, sind dauerhafte Einwanderer, denn Deutschland soll ja ein Einwanderungsland sein. Dann bitte aber auch wie richtige Einwanderungsländer ein Einwanderungsgesetz erlassen und nur Leute ins Land lassen, die das Land bereichern und nicht sich selbst.



Du kannst Deinem Abgeordneten schreiben, eine Petition starten, Demonstrationen anmelden, eine Partei gruenden, ... Aber ach. Lieber hetzt Du in einem Hardwareforum.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kanada, Australien und die USA (klassische Einwanderungsländer) lassen auch nicht jeden ins Land. So wie es ja eigentlich auch sein sollte.



Die Amerikaner haben seinerzeit Friedrich Trump einwandern lassen und was hat es ihnen gebracht? Genau. Den 45er im Greisen Haus. Ich mag da keine Vorbildfunktion erkennen ...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergo irgendwer muss schon bereit sein, ein Opfer auf dem Altar der Willkommenskultur zu erbringen? Natürlich nicht jene, die so vehement dafür streiten, das ist klar, ausbaden dürfen das bitte schön andere, nicht?



Sagt der Forist, dessen staatsbuergerliches Engagement an einer Tastatur stattfindet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute brauchen keinen Platz in einer Wohnung, sondern in einem Flugzeug. Richtung Heimat.



Das hast Du nach der geboten sorgfaeltigen Einzelfallpruefung erkannt oder genuegt es bei einem Hatler wie Dir schon, Dich mit dem F-Wort zu triggern?


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Februar 2019)

Die Amis und Australien haben die ursprüngliche Bevölkerung verdrängt und enteignet. Wären ja super Vorbilder.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2019)

@Kaaruzo
Dann ist eben deine Quelle langsam. Die Diskussion hatte ich schon vor Tagen auf Facebook, genau über diesen Fall.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Haette ich jedes Mal, als Du genau das im G20-Thread getan hast, einen kleinen Feigling runtergespuelt, waere ich vermutlich immer noch im Saufkoma.



Ah, also hängt der Verweis auf den Rechtsweg davon ab, um welches Thema es geht? Bezeichnend. 



JePe schrieb:


> Es spricht zwar auch nicht zwingend etwas dafuer, aber - Ja, natuerlich darfst Du das. Auch wenn ich aus Deinem Einzeiler beim besten Willen keine "Bewertung" eines "Vorganges", sondern nur dieselbe, seit Jahren gepredigte Auslaender raus-Leier lese.



Du liest nicht, du interpretierst. Ausländer raus habe ich nie gefordert und fordere ich auch immer noch nicht. 

Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass ich für Einwanderung bin. Nur eben a) geordnet und b) die für uns von Nutzen ist. So wie es richtige Einwanderungsländer nunmal machen. Mit Quoten und strengen Kriterien. Damit eben nicht jeder, der seinen Pass „verloren“ hat, daherspaziert kommen kann.



JePe schrieb:


> Den Status als Fluechtling zu- oder aberkennt im Rechtsstaat Bundesrepublik aber nicht der besorgte Forist Kaaruzo, sondern die das Verfahren durchfuehrende Behoerde. Doof, ich weiss. Da sie diesen Status ja scheinbar erhalten haben, muessen sie nun auch irgendwo menschenwuerdig untergebracht werden.



Und ich frage schon seit Jahren, vor welchen schlimmen, schlimmen Zuständen man bitte aus unseren Nachbarländern flieht. Aber die Antwort darauf wird es wohl auch die nächsten Jahre nicht geben. Weil dann das Narrativ „es sind Flüchtlinge“ wohl zusammenbrechen würde. 



JePe schrieb:


> Du kannst Deinem Abgeordneten schreiben, eine Petition starten, Demonstrationen anmelden, eine Partei gruenden, ... Aber ach. Lieber hetzt Du in einem Hardwareforum.



Wieder was gelernt. Artikel verlinken ist „Hetze“. Neusprech lässt grüßen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben seinerzeit Friedrich Trump einwandern lassen und was hat es ihnen gebracht? Genau. Den 45er im Greisen Haus. Ich mag da keine Vorbildfunktion erkennen



Friedrich Trump wanderte 1885 aus, sein Enkel wurde 61 Jahre später geboren (da war Friedrich übrigens schon 28 Jahre tot. Ich nehme mal an, die damaligen Behörden waren damals genauso wenig zur Wahrsagerei fähig, wie heute. 

Darüber hinaus, ich habe dir noch weitere Staaten als Beispiel genannt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Sagt der Forist, dessen staatsbuergerliches Engagement an einer Tastatur stattfindet.



Ach kennen wir uns neuerdings persönlich, dass du weißt, was ich sonst noch in meiner Freizeit tue (oder halt nicht tue)? Danke, für den Hinweis. 



JePe schrieb:


> Das hast Du nach der geboten sorgfaeltigen Einzelfallpruefung erkannt oder genuegt es bei einem Hatler wie Dir schon, Dich mit dem F-Wort zu triggern?



A) Was soll ein Hatler sein?
B) Was genau soll das F-Wort sein?
C) Bitte nenne mir doch mal die Nachbarländer Deutschlands, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten sind. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Die Amis und Australien haben die ursprüngliche Bevölkerung verdrängt und enteignet. Wären ja super Vorbilder.



Also sollten wir gegen Einwanderung sein, weil die ursprüngliche Bevölkerung potenziell bedroht ist?



Sparanus schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Dann ist eben deine Quelle langsam. Die Diskussion hatte ich schon vor Tagen auf Facebook, genau über diesen Fall.



Und was du vor Tagen schon Facebook gemacht hast, weiß ich bitte woher?


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Februar 2019)

Ne das man nicht Leute als Vorbilder nehmen sollen deren die Doppelmoral zwischen den Ohren raus kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ne das man nicht Leute als Vorbilder nehmen sollen deren die Doppelmoral zwischen den Ohren raus kommt.



Gut, welches Einwanderungsland dürfen uns als Vorbild nehmen? Welches wäre denn genehm?


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ah, also hängt der Verweis auf den Rechtsweg davon ab, um welches Thema es geht? Bezeichnend.



Das Zauberwort hier und anderswo heisst: Kontext. Weil es eben einen Unterschied macht, ob Dir von Deinem Vertragspartner unter Wahrung einer 9monatigen Frist gekuendigt und gleichzeitig eine andere, mit 78 Quadratmetern auch nicht wirklich beengte Unterkunft angeboten wird oder ein Polizeifahrzeug neben Dir stoppt, ein Vermummter aus dem gruenen Block aussteigt, Dich niederschlaegt und weiterfaehrt. Ja, in beiden Faellen bleibt Dir der Klageweg. Und doch ist es irgendwie nicht dasselbe?

Ansonsten: Du hast einen anderen Benutzer dafuer angegriffen, auf die Moeglichkeit des Klagewegs hinzuweisen obwohl Du selbst an anderer Stelle genau das getan hast. Wenn hier also jemand Opportunist ist, dann bist Du das.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du liest nicht, du interpretierst.



Das mag daran liegen, dass Du komplexe Sachverhalte oft auf dieselben, themenfernen stimmungsmachenden Einzeiler reduzierst. Da bleibt eben nur die Interpretation anstatt die konkrete Bezugnahme.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass ich für Einwanderung bin. Nur eben a) geordnet und b) die für uns von Nutzen ist.



Ich interpretiere mal, dass Du hier von geordneter Einwanderung sprichst, aber eigentlich einen angeblich ungeordneten Zustrom von Fluechtlingen anprangern moechtest. Dass dieser tatsaechlich ungeordnet ist, waere eine von Dir zu beweisende Behauptung - ansonsten ist es ein weiterer Versuch, Stimmung gegen "die Fluechtlinge" zu machen. Gaebe es belastbare offizielle Zahlen, haetten wir eine Diskussionsgrundlage. Leider hat das Ministerium von Heimathorst aber Mitte 2018 aufgehoert, solche Zahlen zu veroeffentlichen. Warum? Da koennte ich jetzt spekulieren, ueberlasse das aber gerne Anderen.

Und "von Nutzen" klingt bestenfalls haesslich und erinnert schlimmstenfalls an "kriegswichtige" Menschen in anderen Zeiten. Ich will hier mal zu Deinen Gunsten annehmen, dass Deine Definition in die Kategorie haesslich faellt. Ist es wirklich klug, wenn Deutschland per "geordneter Einwanderung" ueber die Laender und Kontinente staubsaugert und, nachdem wir dort schon Ressourcen billig eingekauft, die Maerkte mit Lebensmitteln zu Dumpingpreisen ueberschwemmt und an gewaltsam ausgefochtenen Konflikten verdient haben, nun auch noch solche Menschen gezielt abwirbt, die eigentlich vor Ort gebraucht wuerden und dort zuvor ja auch Kosten fuer Bildung verursacht haben? Kann es nicht, rein theoretisch, sein dass Deine "geordnete Einwanderung" im Ergebnis eher noch als Brandbeschleuniger fuer die naechste Fluchtbewegung wirkt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich frage schon seit Jahren, vor welchen schlimmen, schlimmen Zuständen man bitte aus unseren Nachbarländern flieht. Aber die Antwort darauf wird es wohl auch die nächsten Jahre nicht geben. Weil dann das Narrativ „es sind Flüchtlinge“ wohl zusammenbrechen würde.



Und wieder bleibt mir nur die Interpretation - Du behauptest also, dass die Personen mit Fluechtlingsstatus diesen zu Unrecht erhalten haben? Dann koenntest Du dagegen ja klagen (sic!). Oder wenigstens darlegen, wie Du zu dieser Rechtsauffassung gelangt bist. Tust Du aber nicht. Lieber polterst Du bedeutungsschwanger von sicheren Drittstaaten, ueber die diese Menschen eingereist sind und verschweigst wohlweislich, dass dieser Umstand nur fuer den grundgesetzlichen Anspruch auf Asyl relevant ist. Warum? Weil sonst Dein "Narrativ" von der "Herrschaft des Unrechts" zusammenbrechen wuerde?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt. Artikel verlinken ist „Hetze“. Neusprech lässt grüßen.



Einen Artikel mit einem Headliner verlinken, der so im Artikel nicht auffindbar ist und einen Einzeiler als Kommentar hinzufuegen, der gegen Fluechtlinge keilt, ist fuer mich Hetze, Ja.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Friedrich Trump wanderte 1885 aus, sein Enkel wurde 61 Jahre später geboren (da war Friedrich übrigens schon 28 Jahre tot. Ich nehme mal an, die damaligen Behörden waren damals genauso wenig zur Wahrsagerei fähig, wie heute.



Tja. Die besorgten Buerger von heute koennen das. Die wissen schon heute ganz genau, dass es in ein paar Jahren nur noch Muslime geben, die Scharia gelten und Arabisch Amtssprache sein wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Was soll ein Hatler sein?
> B) Was genau soll das F-Wort sein?
> C) Bitte nenne mir doch mal die Nachbarländer Deutschlands, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten sind.



zu a) Jemand, der Fremden grundsaetzlich mit Misstrauen, Furcht und Vorurteil begegnet, ganze Gruppen von Menschen als Betrueger und Schmarotzer diffamiert und ihnen die Schuld fuer Fehlentwicklungen zuschiebt, die lange vor deren Ankunft ihren Anfang nahmen und hausgemacht sind.
zu b) Bemuehe Deine Fantasie. Du schaffst das!
zu c) Siehe oben die Frage nach der Relevanz.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach kennen wir uns neuerdings persönlich, dass du weißt, was ich sonst noch in meiner Freizeit tue (oder halt nicht tue)? Danke, für den Hinweis.



Nein, tun wir nicht. Und irgendwie bezweifle ich auch, dass Einer von uns Lust verspueren wuerde, seine Freizeit mit dem Anderen zu verbringen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, welches Einwanderungsland dürfen uns als Vorbild nehmen? Welches wäre denn genehm?



Wie waere es mit: Gar keins? Jedenfalls faellt mir kein Grund ein, warum man keinen eigenstaendigen Weg beschreiten sollte.


----------



## geisi2 (23. Februar 2019)

JePe schreibt von Kontext und  Diffamierung. Ich lach mich schlapp. Doppelmoral at its best...
Ausser der immer gleichen Diffamierungen sind deine Beiträge wie immer inhaltsleer und strotzen nur von Behauptungen. Wie immer.
Gepaart mit einer Arroganz die Wahrheit "gepachtet" zu haben.  



> Das mag daran liegen, dass Du komplexe Sachverhalte oft auf dieselben, themenfernen stimmungsmachenden Einzeiler reduzierst. Da bleibt eben nur die Interpretation anstatt die konkrete Bezugnahme.


Les doch mal deine eigenen Beiträge...noch was zum Thema Doppelmoral. Und bitte hör auf sonst hast du mich auf dem Gewissen denn mir tut jetzt schon der Bauch vor lauter lachen weh.
Stimmungsmachende Einzeiler als Vorwurf an andere? Von Dir? Ernsthaft?


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Februar 2019)

Hm von dir kam jetzt auch nix.


----------



## JePe (24. Februar 2019)

Er stalkt mich und buhlt um meine Aufmerksamkeit (die ich ihm aber per Ignore-Funktion versage). Hatte schon daran gedacht, ihm einen getragenen Schluepfer zu schicken. Dann hat er mal was Anderes in der Nase als immer nur alte Schuhe ...


----------



## geisi2 (25. Februar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Er stalkt mich und buhlt um meine Aufmerksamkeit (die ich ihm aber per Ignore-Funktion versage). Hatte schon daran gedacht, ihm einen getragenen Schluepfer zu schicken. Dann hat er mal was Anderes in der Nase als immer nur alte Schuhe ...



Wieder einmal ein Beitrag der zeigt das etwas an deiner EVA(Eingabe-Verarbeitung-Ausgabe) Einheit nicht stimmt. Zudem mal wieder lächerlich. Diesmal der getragenen Schlüpfer...LOL
Klar buhlen wir alle nur um deine Aufmerksamkeit und mein Beitrag wollte dich sicher nicht aufgrund deiner gestörten Art und Weise zu diskutieren provozieren.  
Anstatt klar auf die Punkte und Argumente einzugehen egal ob falsch oder richtig gabs wieder dieses Schmierentheater was du hier immer abziehst.
Immer wieder mit dem Versuch den anderen User lächerlich zu machen. 

Nur laut und dumm...das Schuhe und Schlüpfer Beispiel zeigt das ganz deutlich gepaart mit dem Ignore Hinweis. Klappt ja nicht wirklich... auch nur bla bla

Ich KÖNNTE jetzt die Vorlage mal wieder verwenden und nen Hinweis darauf machen das es besser ist an Schuhen und Schlüpfern zu riechen anstatt Kleber zu schnüffeln.

Jetzt lass die Erwachsenen mal diskutieren denn eventuell gibts ja jemanden den es interessiert WARUM wir überhaupt in der jetzigen Situation sind. Wer dafür verantwortlich ist und welche Konsequenzen man ziehen müsste. Manchmal geht es um Ursache und Wirkung aber damit bist du gnadenlos überfordert und dann reichts nur noch für Diffamierungen anderer Menschen. 
Ich werd dir den Spiegel weiter vorhalten keine Sorge. Ich hab nämlich wie viele andere diese lauten und dummen Menschen satt die anderen ständig ihre Agenda und ihr sog. "Believe system" überstülpen wollen und ständig von den eigentlichen Problemen ablenken und so Lösungen verhindern. Ist leider mittlerweile in der Politik gang und gebe und wird natürlich von eher einfach gestrickten Menschen wie dir übernommen.

Soll ich jetzt alle persönlichen Angriffe die du mal wieder gegenüber Kaaruzo abgelassen hast fein säuberlich "quoten"? Bin mir sicher das du auch in dem Fall wieder damit angefangen hast.
Das hat bei dir Methode...und hat zur Folge das es dann eben nicht mehr um die Sache geht. Gewollt?


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Februar 2019)

Von dir kam bis jetzt nichts produktives. Du kommst hier an und pisst ihm ans Bein. Wieso sollte er mit dir reden?


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2019)

> Jetzt lass die Erwachsenen mal diskutieren denn eventuell gibts ja jemanden den es interessiert WARUM wir überhaupt in der jetzigen Situation sind. Wer dafür verantwortlich ist und welche Konsequenzen man ziehen müsste. Manchmal geht es um Ursache und Wirkung aber damit bist du gnadenlos überfordert und dann reichts nur noch für Diffamierungen anderer Menschen.
> Ich werd dir den Spiegel weiter vorhalten keine Sorge. Ich hab nämlich wie viele andere diese lauten und dummen Menschen satt die anderen ständig ihre Agenda und ihr sog. "Believe system" überstülpen wollen und ständig von den eigentlichen Problemen ablenken und so Lösungen verhindern. Ist leider mittlerweile in der Politik gang und gebe und wird natürlich von eher einfach gestrickten Menschen wie dir übernommen.



In welcher "Situation" sind wir denn?
Verantwortlich für politisches Handeln ist letztendlich die Regierung mit der Kanzlerin an der Spitze, weil sie die Richtlinienkompetenz hat (das ist aber Wissen der 7-8 Klasse)
Du lebst in dem System Grundgesetz, wenn du es misachten willst, musst du dich auf harsche Reaktionen einstellen, oder Auswandern, die überwiegende Mehrzahl der Deutschen, will an dem System GG nichts ändern, außer ~10-13%, was weit weg ist, von jeglicher Mehrheit.
Diffamierungen kommen hauptsächlich von Kaaruzo, denn er diffamiert ständig Asylsuchende und Einwanderer pauschal!

Der vorliegende Fall, zeigt den ganzen Nonsens, eine Gemeinde kündigt ein ihr gehörendes Haus und bietet gleichzeitig anderen Wohnraum an, sie verhält sich völlig gesetzeskonform und der Betroffene hat jederzeit die Möglichkeit den Rechtsweg zu beschreiten. Würde die Kündigung wegen eines neuen Kindergartens erfolgen würde das nichtmal in der letzten Dorfzeitung stehen, weil es aber um Asylbewerber geht, wird der große Aufriss gemacht, und gleichzeitig wie von Kaaruzo dagegen gehetzt, obwohl es sich um Eigentum der Gemeinde handelt, und es auch nicht zweckentfremdet wird, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2019)

Die das-wird-man-ja-wohl-noch-sagen-duerfen-Partei will nicht, dass etwas gesagt wird: pruefen Ja, darueber reden Nein.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2019)

Hab mich auch gewundert, aber das Urteil ist schlüssig.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Klage der AfD nicht verfolgt, aber hier scheint es sich um vorlaeufigen Rechtsschutz zu handeln, und da sind die Huerden nicht so hoch und waere das Hauptsacheverfahren abzuwarten. §16 des Bundesverfassungsschutzgesetzes jedenfalls erlaubt das Informieren der Oeffentlichkeit grundsaetzlich, wenn es "hinreichend gewichtige tatsaechliche" Anhaltspunkte gibt - was die Behoerde ja wiederholt bejaht hat.

Ohnehin geht es mir hier eher um das Paket - die Antimaulkorbpartei klagt nicht etwa gegen ihre Einstufung als Prueffall, sondern dagegen, dass die Oeffentlichkeit davon erfaehrt. Die Katze ist nun eh aus dem Sack; die Klage dient nur einmal mehr der Pflege des eigenen Profils als politisch verfolgtes Sprachrohr der entrechteten Umzuvolkenden.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Der Wissenschaftliche Dienst des Bundestages kommt zu einer ähnlichen Einschätzung.
AfD und Verfassungsschutz: Wissenschaftlicher Dienst vom Bundestag hat Zweifel am Prueffall - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Hier geht es wohl ausschließlich um die Verhältnismäßigkeit und die Gleichbehandlung und Chancengleichheit der Parteien bei Wahlen und die scheint nach mehrfacher juristischer Auffassung erst bei einem Verdachtsfall gegeben zu sein, um es öffentlich zu verkünden, bei einem Prüffall scheint die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht mehr gewahrt.

Auch wenn ich anderer Meinung bin, sehe ich das Urteil erstmal nicht nur negativ, da es dem AfD System Argument komplett widerspricht, die Institutionen funktionieren für alle sichtbar unabhängig.

Die AfD lebt m.M. nach zu einem Großteil neben ihrem rassistischen Profil von dem Glauben einiger "Unterbelichteten", dass "unser System" gesteuert wird. Erwachsene Leute mit einem Hochschulabschluss haben mir von Angesicht zu Angesicht versichert, dass sie zu 100% glauben, das Kanzleramt muss nur bei Medien, entsprechender Bürokratie, Staatsanwaltschaft oder auch Richtern anrufen und schon wird das gemacht, was diese am Telefon befehlen.
Als ich daraufhin in einen kompletten Lachanfall ausgebrochen bin und mich wirklich darüber lustig gemacht habe, wurde mir sogar schon körperliche Gewalt angedroht.
Das Phenomen Verschwörung ist in unserer Gesellschaft weit häufiger vertreten als man das als gebildeter Mensch für möglich hält. Neuerdings kommt mir auch wieder zu Ohren, das Juden dahinter stecken, sehr vereinzelt und sehr zaghaft, aber es ist wieder da.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ohnehin geht es mir hier eher um das Paket - die Antimaulkorbpartei klagt nicht etwa gegen ihre Einstufung als Prueffall, sondern dagegen, dass die Oeffentlichkeit davon erfaehrt. Die Katze ist nun eh aus dem Sack; die Klage dient nur einmal mehr der Pflege des eigenen Profils als politisch verfolgtes Sprachrohr der entrechteten Umzuvolkenden.


Nun es ist ja auch nicht in Ordnung. 
Wenn die Polizei jetzt gegen dich ermitteln würde, wärst du ja auch nicht darauf erpicht, dass es jeder erfährt. Ob Unschuldig oder nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

Mal wieder ein Einzelfall™ von einem unserer Raketenwissenschaftlern.


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2019)

... und mal wieder ein Einzeiler von Kommissar Kaaruzo, der den Fall bereits aufgeklaert hat, waehrend die Gutmenschenpolizei noch nach dem unbekannten Tatverdaechtigen sucht. Dein offen zelebrierter Rassismus ist inzwischen wirklich nur noch abstossend.

P.S. Laeuft es in der Hamburger Kommunalpolitik, in der Du ja seit neun Jahren taetig sein willst, wirklich so gut, dass Du Zeit hast, die Pressemeldungen der Duesseldorfer Polizei im Karneval zu lesen? Oder guttenbergerst Du hier einfach nur Links aus Facebook-, WhatsApp- oder sonstigen Gruppen mit Gesinnungsgenossen?

P.P.S. Ob gleich wieder der Schnueffler kommt und mich zurechtweist? Ganz aufgeregt ich schon bin.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Natürlich postet er hier die Nachrichten aus seiner gleichgesinnten Facebookgruppe, um seine rassischtische Propaganda abzulassen, anders ist das vom Zeitaufwand gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Einzelfall™ von einem unserer Raketenwissenschaftlern.



Hmm -- gebrochenes Deutsch -- hmm -- er könnte also aus Bayern oder Sachsen stammen. 
Oder doch Nordfriese?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- gebrochenes Deutsch -- hmm -- er könnte also aus Bayern oder Sachsen stammen.
> Oder doch Nordfriese?



Nein, aus Bayern kann er nicht kommen, die sind doch alle gut intigriert, brauchst du dir doch nur mal die CSU anschauen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2019)

Gelöscht


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> ... und mal wieder ein Einzeiler von Kommissar Kaaruzo, der den Fall bereits aufgeklaert hat, waehrend die Gutmenschenpolizei noch nach dem unbekannten Tatverdaechtigen sucht. Dein offen zelebrierter Rassismus ist inzwischen wirklich nur noch abstossend.



Duden | Ras-sis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition

Du kannst mir sicher die Stelle zeigen, wo ich jemand aufgrund biologischer Merkmale abgewertet haben, oder? 

Oder ist das mal wieder nur - wie so oft - ein Versuch den Gegenüber zu labeln, um sich der Diskussion per argumentum ad hominem zu entziehen? 



JePe schrieb:


> P.S. Laeuft es in der Hamburger Kommunalpolitik, in der Du ja seit neun Jahren taetig sein willst, wirklich so gut, dass Du Zeit hast, die Pressemeldungen der Duesseldorfer Polizei im Karneval zu lesen? Oder guttenbergerst Du hier einfach nur Links aus Facebook-, WhatsApp- oder sonstigen Gruppen mit Gesinnungsgenossen?



Bei der Formulierung fällt mir mal wieder folgendes Zitat ein: 

"Im übrigen gilt ja hier derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als der, der den Schmutz macht."

Angsichts der aufgeschreckten Reaktion hier, trifft es das mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich postet er hier die Nachrichten aus seiner gleichgesinnten Facebookgruppe, um seine rassischtische Propaganda abzulassen, anders ist das vom Zeitaufwand gar nicht möglich.



Gleiche Fragestellung wie an JePe.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. Februar 2019)

Reicht das du in einem anderen Forum schon deswegen gekickt wurdest?


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Bei einer Bevölkerungszahl von 83 Millionen, ist es vollkommen klar das es immer wieder zu solchen Taten kommt und wie ich schon mehrmals nachgewiesen habe anhand von Statisken, war das aufkommen gefährlicher Verbrechen, die du hier immer postest, allerdings nur und ausschließlich dann, wenn es Verdachtsgründe gegen einen Migranten gibt, in den 1990 und 2000er Jahren höher als jetzt und keinen Menschen inklusive dir hat es gekümmert!

Dazu gibt es aus Opfersicht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, von wem die Tat verübt wurde, oder glaubst du eine vergewaltigte Frau fühlt sich besser, wenn sie von einem reinrassigen Deutschen vergewaltigt wurde, anstatt von einem z.B. Syrer?


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Reicht das du in einem anderen Forum schon deswegen gekickt wurdest?




Oder paar mal gesperrt (Pcgh)



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei einer Bevölkerungszahl von 83 Millionen, ist es vollkommen klar das es immer wieder zu solchen Taten kommt und wie ich schon mehrmals nachgewiesen habe anhand von Statisken, war das aufkommen gefährlicher Verbrechen, die du hier immer postest, allerdings nur und ausschließlich dann, wenn es Verdachtsgründe gegen einen Migranten gibt, in den 1990 und 2000er Jahren höher als jetzt und keinen Menschen inklusive dir hat es gekümmert!
> 
> Dazu gibt es aus Opfersicht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, von wem die Tat verübt wurde, oder glaubst du eine vergewaltigte Frau fühlt sich besser, wenn sie von einem reinrassigen Deutschen vergewaltigt wurde, anstatt von einem z.B. Syrer?



Was wohl derjenige mit sich selbst und dessen Eltern wohl anstellt, wenn in Zukunft 500 000 bis 1,2Mil Migrantische Pflegekräfte aus Balkan, Nordafrika, Mittlere Osten + Asien  nach Deutschland kommen.
sucht man sich dann ein Pflegeheim u. Krankenhaus mit nur Deutsche Personal  ?  Ironie


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei einer Bevölkerungszahl von 83 Millionen, ist es vollkommen klar das es immer wieder zu solchen Taten kommt und wie ich schon mehrmals nachgewiesen habe anhand von Statisken, war das aufkommen gefährlicher Verbrechen, die du hier immer postest, allerdings nur und ausschließlich dann, wenn es Verdachtsgründe gegen einen Migranten gibt, in den 1990 und 2000er Jahren höher als jetzt und keinen Menschen inklusive dir hat es gekümmert!
> 
> Dazu gibt es aus Opfersicht überhaupt keinen Unterschied, von wem die Tat verübt wurde, oder glaubst du eine vergewaltigte Frau fühlt sich besser, wenn sie von einem reinrassigen Deutschen vergewaltigt wurde, anstatt von einem z.B. Syrer?



Natürlich, wenn die Tat erst passiert ist, ist es egal, wer es getan hat. Das habe ich auch nie in Abrede gestellt. Nur könnte man - mit einer vernünftigen Grenzkontrolle - unter Umständen eine Menge Verbrechen hätte verhindern können. Unter anderem Anis Amri war schon vorher - ich glaube in Griechenland - kriminell gewesen. Vielleicht wäre der Anschlag auf den Berliner Weinachtsmarkt zu verhindern gewesen. 

Oder einige der Morde und Vergewaltigungen, die durch Einwanderer passiert sind.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was wohl derjenige mit sich selbst und dessen Eltern wohl anstellt, wenn in Zukunft 500 000 bis 1,2Mil Migrantische Pflegekräfte aus Balkan, Nordafrika, Mittlere Osten + Asien  nach Deutschland kommen.
> sucht man sich dann ein Pflegeheim u. Krankenhaus mit nur Deutsche Personal  ?  Ironie



Sofern legal eingewandert, wo sollte das Problem sein? Ich habe mehr als einmal gesagt, dass ich für ein richtiges Einwanderungsgesetz - so wie es Einwanderungsländer machen - zu haben wäre.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder einige der Morde und Vergewaltigungen, die durch Einwanderer passiert sind.



Das heißt also, dass alle Vergewaltigungen, Morde, Einbrüche, Epressungen, etc. durch illegal ins Land gekommene Einwanderer verübt wurden und dass legal eingewanderte derartige Verbrechen niemals machen?
Was ist mit Deutschen Staatsbürgern, die derartige Verbrechen begehen? Staatsangehörigkeit aberkennen?
Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen deutschen Staatsbürgern, die auf Seiten des IS in Syrien gekämpft haben und jetzt in syrischen Gefängnissen sitzen? Staatsangehörigkeit aberkennen?
Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass sie für den IS gekämpft haben? Gibt es dafür Beweise oder sollte man sie pauschal ins Gefängnis werfen?


----------



## JePe (27. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Duden | Ras-sis-mus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition
> 
> Du kannst mir sicher die Stelle zeigen, wo ich jemand aufgrund biologischer Merkmale abgewertet haben, oder?



Im Duden schaue ich nach, wenn ich nicht so genau weiss, wie ein Wort geschrieben wird (kommt eher selten vor). Ich wuerde hier eher diese Definition anwenden - und da ist bereits der erste Satz ein Volltreffer: _Rassismus ist eine Gesinnung oder Ideologie, nach der Menschen aufgrund weniger aeusserlicher Merkmale _(z. B. gebrochenes Deutsch, Anmerkung von mir) _– die eine gemeinsame Abstammung_ (z. B. nicht-deutsch, Anmerkung von mir) _vermuten lassen – als sogenannte „Rasse“ kategorisiert und beurteilt werden._

Aber ich weiss schon. So meinst Du das gar nicht. Nur - wie meinst Du es dann? Am 21. Maerz ist der Internationale Tag gegen Rassismus. Du und Deine Homies koennten da ja ein schoenes Transparent malen und es mir darauf erklaeren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder ist das mal wieder nur - wie so oft - ein Versuch den Gegenüber zu  labeln, um sich der Diskussion per argumentum ad hominem zu entziehen?



Stoesschen!

Ansonsten ist es genau eins: eine Frage. Wie kommt ein angeblicher Hamburger Kommunalpolitiker mit Pressemitteilungen der Duesseldorfer Polizei in Beruehrung? Bist Du am Ende so eine Art voelkischer HTML-Beobachter? Und in welcher Partei engagierst Du Dich eigentlich? Denn ohne das zu verraten und sich lieber hinter einem Pseudonym zu verstecken ist fuer den politischen Wettbewerb irgendwie nicht wirklich foerderlich? Verraetst Du uns das oder behaelst Du das lieber fuer Dich, um uns nicht den Blick auf Deinen ach so wichtigen Weckruf zu verstellen?

Und "der Diskussion entziehen"? Welcher Diskussion? Welchen _diskutierbaren Beitrag_ hast Du denn beigesteuert? Ich sehe da nur Buzzwords wie Einzelfall und Raketenwissenschaft. Sollen wir jetzt Rezepte fuer Wiener Schnitzel posten, frei nach dem Motto - hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber besser fuenf Mal irgendwas geschrieben als ein Mal nachgedacht und eine angreifbare Position formuliert?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Im übrigen gilt ja hier derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als der, der den Schmutz macht."
> 
> Angsichts der aufgeschreckten Reaktion hier, trifft es das mal wieder den Nagel auf den Kopf.



Da wuerde man bei Dir mutmasslich noch den geringsten Schaden anrichten. Ansonsten: nicht aufgeschreckt. Genervt. Mit Tendenz zu angewidert.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Einwanderung ist aber nicht GLEICH Asylrecht und das steht nunmal im Grundgesetzt!
Auch ich würde ein ordentliches Einwanderungsgesetz begrüßen allerdings möchte ich das mit dem Asylrecht verknüpfen!

Auch dir sollte klar sein nach 2015, dass das was dort passiert ist, wieder passieren kann, anders, aber die Kernproplematik bleibt bestehen, da 2015 nur stattgefunden hat, um Grienchenland mehr ode minder zu retten und enormen Druck von Italien  und den Balkanländern zu nehmen. Auch wenn ich aus deinen ganzen Ausführungen entnehme, das es dir Scheißegal ist, wie die restlichen europäischen Staaten (Grenzländer) mit "Einwanderungswellen" fertig werden, weil für dich nach deinen Ausführungen nur Dublin II maßgeblich ist und nicht die konkrete Situation, musst du damit Leben, dass es eine Mehrheit in Deutschland gibt, die politische Vertreter gewählt hat, denen die konkrete Situation und die Grenzstaaten Europas nicht vollkommen egal sind.

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, auch wenn ich von den meisten Ausführungen von Jan Fleischahuer bezgl. Migration nicht überzeugt bin, hat er eine überaus bemerkenswerte Kolumne darüber geschrieben, das unsere Verwaltung genau die falschen abschiebt, nämlich die, die eine Meldeadresse haben, einer Beschäftigung nachgehen und erreichbar sind, weil die machen beim Abschieben wesentlich weniger Aufwand. 
Ich möchte gerne ergänzend zur Asylgesetzgebung mit analogien aus einem Einwanderungsgesetz ein Punktesystem, das es Asysbewerbern ermöglicht, dauerhaft hier zu bleiben, wenn sie das wollen, auch wenn ihr Asylgrund wegfallen sollte.
Dazu gehören Nachweise über das erlernen der deutschen Sprache, Ausbildung, Arbeitstätigkeit, Wohnung und Finanzierung des Lebens hier. Wir wären als Gesellschaft bescheuert, Asylbewerber die sich in diese Richtung entwickeln und schon entwickelt haben, auszuweisen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass alle Vergewaltigungen, Morde, Einbrüche, Epressungen, etc. durch illegal ins Land gekommene Einwanderer verübt wurden und dass legal eingewanderte derartige Verbrechen niemals machen?



Wie kommt man von dem Wort "einige" zu zu dem Wort "alle"? Lies doch einfach, was da steht und dichte nicht etwas dazu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit Deutschen Staatsbürgern, die derartige Verbrechen begehen? Staatsangehörigkeit aberkennen?



Geht nicht, sofern sie dadurch staatenlos werden. Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten, die gehören ins Gefängnis, wie bisher auch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den ganzen deutschen Staatsbürgern, die auf Seiten des IS in Syrien gekämpft haben und jetzt in syrischen Gefängnissen sitzen? Staatsangehörigkeit aberkennen?



Wozu? Wenn sie bereits in syrischen Gefängnissen sitzen, sollen sie sich gefälligst vor der syrischen Justiz veranworten, sofern sie Straftaten auf syrischem Hoheitsgebiet verbüt haben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass sie für den IS gekämpft haben? Gibt es dafür Beweise oder sollte man sie pauschal ins Gefängnis werfen?



Das hat die syrische Justiz zu klären.



JePe schrieb:


> Im Duden schaue ich nach, wenn ich nicht so genau weiss, wie ein Wort geschrieben wird (kommt eher selten vor). Ich wuerde hier eher diese Definition anwenden - und da ist bereits der erste Satz ein Volltreffer: _Rassismus ist eine Gesinnung oder Ideologie, nach der Menschen aufgrund weniger aeusserlicher Merkmale _(z. B. gebrochenes Deutsch, Anmerkung von mir) _– die eine gemeinsame Abstammung_ (z. B. nicht-deutsch, Anmerkung von mir) _vermuten lassen – als sogenannte „Rasse“ kategorisiert und beurteilt werden._



Ich glaube da doch eher dem Duden, als eine Onlinedatenbank, wo jeder was dazu schreiben kann. 



JePe schrieb:


> Aber ich weiss schon. So meinst Du das gar nicht. Nur - wie meinst Du es dann? Am 21. Maerz ist der Internationale Tag gegen Rassismus. Du und Deine Homies koennten da ja ein schoenes Transparent malen und es mir darauf erklaeren.



Ich hab die Definition des Dudens doch verlinkt, oder nicht?



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es genau eins: eine Frage. Wie kommt ein angeblicher Hamburger Kommunalpolitiker mit Pressemitteilungen der Duesseldorfer Polizei in Beruehrung?



Wo befinden wir uns hier noch gleich? Achja, das Internet.



JePe schrieb:


> Und in welcher Partei engagierst Du Dich eigentlich? Denn ohne das zu verraten und sich lieber hinter einem Pseudonym zu verstecken ist fuer den politischen Wettbewerb irgendwie nicht wirklich foerderlich? Verraetst Du uns das oder behaelst Du das lieber fuer Dich, um uns nicht den Blick auf Deinen ach so wichtigen Weckruf zu verstellen?



FDP. 



JePe schrieb:


> Und "der Diskussion entziehen"? Welcher Diskussion? Welchen _diskutierbaren Beitrag_ hast Du denn beigesteuert? Ich sehe da nur Buzzwords wie Einzelfall und Raketenwissenschaft. Sollen wir jetzt Rezepte fuer Wiener Schnitzel posten, frei nach dem Motto - hat zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun, aber besser fuenf Mal irgendwas geschrieben als ein Mal nachgedacht und eine angreifbare Position formuliert?



Inwiefern hat eine Straftat durch einen - mutmaßlichen Migranten - nichts mit der Thematik zu tun?



JePe schrieb:


> Da wuerde man bei Dir mutmasslich noch den geringsten Schaden anrichten. Ansonsten: nicht aufgeschreckt. Genervt. Mit Tendenz zu angewidert.



Siehst du, dass ist der Unterschied. Ich bin - trotz anderer Meinung - weder genervt, noch angewidert, weil ich andere Meinung ertragen kann. 

Ich weiß, im Jahre 2019 ein überholtes Konzept, oder?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Einwanderung ist aber nicht GLEICH Asylrecht und das steht nunmal im Grundgesetzt!



A) De facto findet eine Einwanderung über das Asylgesetz statt. Dafür war es nie gedacht.

B) Ich bin absolut dafür, dass das Asylrecht angewandt wird. Dann bitte aber auch nur in den jährlichen Anerkennungsquoten. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch ich würde ein ordentliches Einwanderungsgesetz begrüßen allerdings möchte ich das mit dem Asylrecht verknüpfen!



Bin ich absolut dagegen. Asyl und Einwanderung sind (oder sollten zumindest) zwei unabhängigen Themengebiete sein. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch dir sollte klar sein nach 2015, dass das was dort passiert ist, wieder passieren kann, anders, aber die Kernproplematik bleibt bestehen, da 2015 nur stattgefunden hat, um Grienchenland mehr ode minder zu retten und enormen Druck von Italien  und den Balkanländern zu nehmen.



Länder mit EU-Außengrenzen haben nunmal für den Schutz eben jener zu sorgen und das Problem nicht weiterzureichen. Ansonsten steht es ja Griechenland frei die EU zu verlassen, wenn sie das nicht können oder wollen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich aus deinen ganzen Ausführungen entnehme, das es dir Scheißegal ist, wie die restlichen europäischen Staaten (Grenzländer) mit "Einwanderungswellen" fertig werden, weil für dich nach deinen Ausführungen nur Dublin II maßgeblich ist und nicht die konkrete Situation, musst du damit Leben, dass es eine Mehrheit in Deutschland gibt, die politische Vertreter gewählt hat, denen die konkrete Situation und die Grenzstaaten Europas nicht vollkommen egal sind.



Natürlich leb ich damit. Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass man die aktuelle Politik über demokratische Wahlen ändert. So sehr ich Frau Merkels Politik im Hinblick auf Zuwanderung ablehne, die Frau wurde demokratisch gewählt und gehört auch nur demokratisch bekämpft. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, auch wenn ich von den meisten Ausführungen von Jan Fleischahuer bezgl. Migration nicht überzeugt bin, hat er eine überaus bemerkenswerte Kolumne darüber geschrieben, das unsere Verwaltung genau die falschen abschiebt, nämlich die, die eine Meldeadresse haben, einer Beschäftigung nachgehen und erreichbar sind, weil die machen beim Abschieben wesentlich weniger Aufwand.



Eine Beschäftigung sollte nicht vor der Abschiebung retten, sofern die rechtliche Anforderungen für einen Aufenthalt in Deutschland nicht vorliegen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne ergänzend zur Asylgesetzgebung ein Punktesystem, das es Asysbewerbern ermöglicht, dauerhaft hier zu bleiben, wenn sie das wollen, auch wenn ihr Asylgrund wegfallen sollte. Dazu gehören NAchweise über Sprache, Ausbildung, Arbeitstätigkeit, Wohnung und Finanzierung des Lebens hier. Wir wären als Gesellschaft bescheuert, Asylbewerber die sich in diese Richtung entwickeln und schon entwickelt haben, auszuweisen.



Bin ich absolut dagegen. Wer keine Berechtigung auf Asyl hat und sonst nicht die Anforderungen an den Aufenthalt in Deutschland erfüllt, gehört abgeschoben.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne ergänzend zur Asylgesetzgebung ein Punktesystem, das es Asysbewerbern ermöglicht, dauerhaft hier zu bleiben, wenn sie das wollen, auch wenn ihr Asylgrund wegfallen sollte.
> Dazu gehören NAchweise über Sprache, Ausbildung, Arbeitstätigkeit, Wohnung und Finanzierung des Lebens hier. Wir wären als Gesellschaft bescheuert, Asylbewerber die sich in diese Richtung entwickeln und schon entwickelt haben, auszuweisen.



Dazu müsstest du aber das Asylgesetz grundlegend reformieren und das ist mit der Union ja nicht zu machen. Die kriegen nicht mal ein brauchbares Einwanderungsgesetz auf die Beine.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hat die syrische Justiz zu klären.



Der deutsche Staat hat aber die Pflicht, sich um Deutschte Staatsbürger zu kümmern und man kümmert sich ja auch schon darum -- indem man es verschleppt und ignoriert. Also das, was die Regierung besonders gut kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der deutsche Staat hat aber die Pflicht, sich  um Deutschte Staatsbürger zu kümmern und man kümmert sich ja auch schon  darum -- indem man es verschleppt und ignoriert. Also das, was die  Regierung besonders gut kann.


Die können auch andere Sachen gut:

*Ein Bündel Cash für den 9/11-Terror-Helfer*
Mounir al-Motassadeq: Terrorhelfer soll 7000 Euro bei Abschiebung bekommen haben - SPIEGEL ONLINE



JePe schrieb:


> Und "der Diskussion entziehen"?


Das ist doch gerade der Trick der Rechtsradikalen. Sie wollen alte rassistische Themen aus der Versenkung holen und "diskutieren". Wenn man sich Höcke anhört, gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Für solche zu Straftaten animierenden Spießgesellen haben wir zum Glück den Verfassungsschutz und die Polizei. Diskussionen erübrigen sich in der Regel. 

Und darum mal wieder dieser Text von Droste, weil er immer wieder gut passt:

*Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden*
Wiglaf Droste: Mit Nazis reden


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der deutsche Staat hat aber die Pflicht, sich um Deutschte Staatsbürger zu kümmern und man kümmert sich ja auch schon darum -- indem man es verschleppt und ignoriert. Also das, was die Regierung besonders gut kann.



Wenn deutsche Staatsbürger im Ausland Straftaten begehen, gehören sie auch von der dortigen Justiz verurteilt. 

Was hat der deutsche Staat damit zu tun? Wenn ich im Ausland Straftaten begehe, muss ich auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu müsstest du aber das Asylgesetz grundlegend reformieren und das ist mit der Union ja nicht zu machen. Die kriegen nicht mal ein brauchbares Einwanderungsgesetz auf die Beine.
> 
> 
> 
> Der deutsche Staat hat aber die Pflicht, sich um Deutschte Staatsbürger zu kümmern und man kümmert sich ja auch schon darum -- indem man es verschleppt und ignoriert. Also das, was die Regierung besonders gut kann.



Hier muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, das ich das teilweise anders sehe!
Bundesregierung | Suche | Verlust der deutschen Staatsangehoerigkeit

Auch wenn das Kalifat kein Staat war, die Leute die dort hingegangen sind, haben das mit vollem Vorsatz getan, auch gerade um andere unschuldige Menschen zu töten oder mitzuhelfen, sie zu töten und schreien jetzt nach dem deutschen Staat, weil ihnen die Gefängniszelle bei den Kurden, Irakern oder sonstwo nicht passt. Tut mir leid, aber dafür habe ich wenig bis gar kein Verständnis. Ich würde mich gerade noch dazu überreden lassen, Leute zurückzunehmen die das 18-20 Lebensjahr bei ihrer Ausreise noch nicht vollendet hatten, wegen Jugendstrafrecht und den Prinzipien, die dahinter stehen, aber bei erwachsenen Leuten, ist meine Motivation gleich null. Wenn sie irgendwo abgeurteilt weden, völlig egal zu was, soll mir das recht sein, die hätten vorher wissen können, auf was sie sich einlassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einwanderung ist aber nicht GLEICH Asylrecht und das steht nunmal im Grundgesetzt!
> Auch ich würde ein ordentliches Einwanderungsgesetz begrüßen allerdings möchte ich das mit dem Asylrecht verknüpfen!
> 
> Auch dir sollte klar sein nach 2015, dass das was dort passiert ist, wieder passieren kann, anders, aber die Kernproplematik bleibt bestehen, da 2015 nur stattgefunden hat, um Grienchenland mehr ode minder zu retten und enormen Druck von Italien  und den Balkanländern zu nehmen.



Natürlich kann es wieder zu so starken Fluchtbewegungen kommen wie in 2015, wird es sogar zimlich sicher, weil man ja nichts daraus gelernt hat. Ehr im Gegenteil, in der Politik ist 2015 quasi bereits zu den Akten gelegt und man merkt ja an der Thematisierung unserer Oberen der letzten Jahre das man schon in den üblichen sinnlosen Placebo-Schadensbegrenzungsmodus gewechselt hat (strengere Bestimmungen für Einreise hier, Ankerzentren dort, darf sich nicht wiederholen, ect).

Nichts davon aber wird ein zweites 2015 verhindern, weil nichts davon die Ursachen angeht, nichts davon verhindert das eine Unterfinanzierung der Hilfsorganisation der Vereinten Nationen, wie in 2015, sich nicht wiederholen kann, nichts davon bekämpft diesen Irrsinn der geostrategischen Außenpolitik der letzten 10 Jahre, nichts davon verbessert die Bedingungen der Menschen vor Ort und nichts davon die Probleme angeht die der Klimawandel noch verusachen wird (welcher ebenfalls vielen Menschen die Lebensgrundlage nehmen wird), usw.

Wir können im Grunde darauf warten das sich 2015 wiederholen wird und vieleicht sind es beim nächsten mal dann nicht mehr nur 1 Million Menschen die kommen, sondern 1,5 oder sogar 2 Millionen, die vor Krieg, Armut und Klimawandel flüchten und ob dann noch irgendwann am Ende der menschliche Anstand gewinnt wird je nach Schärfe der Situation zunehmend fraglicher.
Aber solange man halt auf Seiten der Politik keinen Druck bekommt wird man eben auch einfach auf Durchzug stellen und nichts machen, ist ja immer leichter, wie grundsätzlich bei diesen für das was sie leisten "überbezahlten" Papierhelden und Wirtschaftsnutten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich aus deinen ganzen Ausführungen entnehme, das es dir Scheißegal ist, wie die restlichen europäischen Staaten (Grenzländer) mit "Einwanderungswellen" fertig werden, weil für dich nach deinen Ausführungen nur Dublin II maßgeblich ist und nicht die konkrete Situation, musst du damit Leben, dass es eine Mehrheit in Deutschland gibt, die politische Vertreter gewählt hat, denen die konkrete Situation und die Grenzstaaten Europas nicht vollkommen egal sind.



So einfach ist es nicht. Zwar beklagten und beklagen sich die betroffenen europäischen Grenzstaaten gerne darüber sehr stark und sehr laut, geht es aber um eine Gesamteuropäische Lösung die auch Sinn macht ist man auch schnell dabei zu blockieren, weil man keine Autorität und Zuständigkeit an die EU abgeben will, wie es z.B. für einen wirkungsvollen europäischen Grenzschutz an den Außengrenzen notwendig wäre.
Da will dann niemand plötzlich mehr das Brüssel dort in nationale Hoheitsgewalten eingreifen darf, oder Aufnahmezentren einrichten kann, oder die Verteilung in einzelne Staaten deligeren darf.

Im Grunde haben die Außengrenzstaaten auch nur ein Interesse, man möchte die Ankömmlinge am liebsten einfach komplett durchwinken können.

Am Ende also ist es das gleiche Problem wie so oft, alle schieben sich den schwarzen Peter zu und keiner will Schuld sein das nichts funktioniert und geändert wird.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Du triffst den Punkt schon ganz gut, übertreibst aber meiner Meinung! Im Alleingang kann Deutschland recht wenig auf der Welt lösen und auch deutsches Geld ist mal begrenzt!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du triffst den Punkt schon ganz gut, übertreibst aber meiner Meinung! Im Alleingang kann Deutschland recht wenig auf der Welt lösen und auch deutsches Geld ist mal begrenzt!



Natürlich kann Deutschland alleine nicht alle Probleme lösen, das kann kein einzelner Nationalstaat in Europa, aber man kann etwas tun um den Prozess in die richtige Richtung zu lenken und da tun wir auch mal herzlich wenig, außer wie alle anderen überwiegend leere Lippenbekentnisse abzugeben. 
Ein richtiger Schritt wäre z.B. endlich mal die EU zu reformieren, sie nicht als Abschiebebahnhof ausrangierter seniler Politker aus den Mitgliedsstaaten zu verwenden, endlich mal die Dinge in die Wege zu leiten um nationale Hoheitsaufgaben an die EU abzutreten und national könnte man auch mal damit anfangen nachhaltige Wirtschaftspolitik zu betreiben, staat profitmaximierenden Wirtschaftslobbyisten permanent die Weintrauben in den Mund zu stopfen.

Zudem könnte man zum Beispiel mal aufhören Schoßhündchen für die USA zu  spielen, indem man die NATO endlich auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte  befördert, eine europäische Verteidigungsarmee gründet (wir sind in Europa stark  genug um uns selbst als EU wirksam schützen zu können, so wir wollten) und dann mit  Interessenten darüber zu verhandeln ein globales Verteidigungsbündnis zu  schaffen wo nicht wie in der NATO ein Staat wie die USA die  "Oberhoheit" ausübt, sondern alle eine etwa gleichrangige Position einnehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Kalifat kein Staat war...


Damit wären Menschen staatlos.  Das war Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts ein beliebtes "Spiel", um Unbequeme Zeitgenossen mundtot zu machen und defacto in die Verbannung zu schicken. Laut von uns unterschriebenen UN Beschlüssen darf niemand staatenlos werden. Punkt

Es ist nicht schön, glücklich bin ich über solche Menschen keineswegs, in einem Rechtsstaat gelten Gesetze nun aber für jeden. Oder können wir, wenn es gesetzlich geändert wird, dann auch alle Chemnitzer den Pass entziehen, da in diesem Kaff auch mehr oder weniger jeder gegen unsere freiheitliche Grundordnung kämpft? Wäre ja ganz praktisch, um das Problem mit den Rechtsradikalen und Reichsbürgern zu lösen, einfach als Verfassungsfeinde die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen. Ich denke, so etwas will niemand, oder? Wir brauchen also tunlichst keine geänderten Gesetze, die so etwas erlauben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du triffst den Punkt schon ganz gut, übertreibst  aber meiner Meinung! Im Alleingang kann Deutschland recht wenig auf der  Welt lösen und auch deutsches Geld ist mal begrenzt!


Das EEG z.B. war ein Alleiongang und sieh Dir den weltweiten Effekt an. Die Prüdukte sind jetzt so billig, da industriell gefertigt, dass Splarzellen und Windkraftanlagen konkurrenzfähig sind, Toll oder. Einfach nur vorleben, andere ziehen dann freiwillig nach. Aber gerade die Rechtsradikalen schauen ja lieber auf den geringsten Standard in der Welt und wollen den hier einführen. Wenn also muslimische Staatewn christliche Kirchen verbieten, meinen z.B. diese Profis der Menschenrechte und der Aufklärung, solche Religionen hier auch zu verbieten.

Nein, vorleben hilft immer besser, als mir dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen und etwas zu verlangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit wären Menschen staatlos.  Das war Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts ein beliebtes "Spiel", um Unbequeme Zeitgenossen mundtot zu machen und defacto in die Verbannung zu schicken. Laut von uns unterschriebenen UN Beschlüssen darf niemand staatenlos werden. Punkt
> 
> Es ist nicht schön, glücklich bin ich über solche Menschen keineswegs, in einem Rechtsstaat gelten Gesetze nun aber für jeden. Oder können wir, wenn es gesetzlich geändert wird, dann auch alle Chemnitzer den Pass entziehen, da in diesem Kaff auch mehr oder weniger jeder gegen unsere freiheitliche Grundordnung kämpft? Wäre ja ganz praktisch, um das Problem mit den Rechtsradikalen und Reichsbürgern zu lösen, einfach als Verfassungsfeinde die Staatsbürgerschaft aberkennen. Ich denke, so etwas will niemand, oder? Wir brauchen also tunlichst keine geänderten Gesetze, die so etwas erlauben.



Wir haben doch soviel Wüste auf diesen Planeten, mit der wir als Zivilisation recht wenig anfangen können, da könnte man doch ein riesiges Freiluftgehege schaffen und jeden IS Affen reinstecken und wie im Knast bekommen sie dann das notwendigste und dann können sie da bis an ihr verwirktes Lebensende seelig werden. 
Da würden sie dann wenigstens auch keinen wertvollen nutzbaren Lebensraum belegen und dauerhaft potenzielle Gefährder sein.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

@interessierterUser

D'accord!

Allerdings bin ich hier schon eher auf Kaaruzos Seite, warum sollen oder können die nicht im Irak oder dort wo sie inhaftiert wurden vor ein Gericht gestellt werden, schließlich haben sie dort ihre Verbrechen begangen und sind dort verhaftet oder gefangen worden. Für mich sind das keine "Kriegsgefangenen" oder ähnliches, sondern schlicht und einfach Verbrecher, also sollen sie dort auch vor Gericht gestellt werden, mir völlig egal mit welchem Urteil, warum sollen wir uns aufdrängen sie zurückzunehmen, ohne Gerichtsverhandlung in dem Staat wo sie ihre Verbrechen begangen haben?

Nur weil das blonde zurückgebliebene Kleinkind aus dem Weißen Haus schreit, wir sollen sie zurücknehmen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich hier schon eher auf Kaaruzos Seite, warum sollen oder können die nicht im Irak oder dort wo sie inhaftiert wurden vor ein Gericht gestellt werden, schließlich haben sie dort ihre Verbrechen begangen und sind dort verhaftet oder gefangen worden.



Und wenn Sie dann ihre Strafe abgesessen haben, kommen sie zurück. Was für eine Straftat hat denn ein 15 jähriges Mädchen begangen, die im Wahn den Verheißungen der Verführer glaubte und dort geheiratet hat? Was wusste Sie und was hat Sie nach den Gesetzen des kurdischen Autonomiegebietes verbrochen? Ist Kinder von "Freiheitskämpfern" zu bekommen jetzt auch schon eine Straftat? Frau Zschäpe z.B. konnte man sehr viel nachweisen und sie wurde entsprechend bestraft. Und was liegt gegen die Frauen und Kinder vor? Ich habe keine Ahnung. 

Ich denke doch, das sollten Gerichte entscheiden und nicht der Stammtisch.


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur weil das blonde zurückgebliebene Kleinkind aus dem Weißen Haus schreit, wir sollen sie zurücknehmen?


Die Kurden sind auch nicht sehr amüsiert darüber, dass sie sich um unsere Schwerstverbrecher kümmern müssen bzw. sollen.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Februar 2019)

Ich zitiere mich selber aus Post 1271

Ich würde mich gerade noch dazu überreden lassen, Leute zurückzunehmen die das 18-20 Lebensjahr bei ihrer Ausreise noch nicht vollendet hatten, wegen dem Jugendstrafrecht und den Prinzipien, die dahinter stehen, aber bei erwachsenen Leuten, ist meine Motivation gleich null. 

Natürlich müssen wir Leute die ihre Strafe verbüßt haben, dann wieder einreisen lassen, allerdings müssen wir nicht vorne in der Schlange stehen und uns aufdrängen, sie ohne Gerichtsverhandlung vor Ort zurückzunehmen (Ausnahmen oben beschrieben), immerhin ist der Irak ein Staat mit Gerichten, sollen diese Leute doch mal diese Gerichtsbarkeit kennenlernen, ist m.M. nach für ihre Verbrechen angebracht.



> Die Kurden sind auch nicht sehr amüsiert darüber, dass sie sich um unsere Schwerstverbrecher kümmern müssen bzw. sollen.


Die können doch nach Bagdad überstellt werden, um dort eine Gerichtsverhandlung zu bekommen. Wenn ich in den USA oder Frankreich einen umbringe, komme ich auch dort vor Gericht und bin nicht "unserer" Schwerverbrecher, um den sich Deutschland kümmern sollte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn Sie dann ihre Strafe abgesessen haben, kommen sie zurück.



So wie es in Deutschland auch der Fall ist. Wenn ein Ausländer eine Haftstrafe verbüßt, wird er danach in sein Heimatland abgeschoben. Warum sollen deutschen Staatsbürger im Ausland nicht genauso behandelt werden?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine Straftat hat denn ein 15 jähriges Mädchen begangen, die im Wahn den Verheißungen der Verführer glaubte und dort geheiratet hat?



Fürs Heiraten wird man nicht bestraft, weder in Syrien noch in Deutschland. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wusste Sie und was hat Sie nach den Gesetzen des kurdischen Autonomiegebietes verbrochen?



Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist Kinder von "Freiheitskämpfern" zu bekommen jetzt auch schon eine Straftat?



Ich wüsste nicht, das irgendjemand dafür bestraft werden soll. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich denke doch, das sollten Gerichte entscheiden und nicht der Stammtisch.



Absolut. Die Gerichte jenes Landes, in denen die Verbrechen begangen worden sind.



Poulton schrieb:


> Die Kurden sind auch nicht sehr amüsiert darüber, dass sie sich um unsere Schwerstverbrecher kümmern müssen bzw. sollen.



Die Kuren können die Kriminellen ja gerne der syrischen Justiz überstellen, sofern die Verbrechen auf syrischen Hoheitsgebiet begangen worden sind.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die können doch nach Bagdad überstellt werden, um dort eine Gerichtsverhandlung zu bekommen. Wenn ich in den USA oder Frankreich einen umbringe, komme ich auch dort vor Gericht und bin nicht "unserer" Schwerverbrecher, um den sich Deutschland kümmern sollte.


"Islamischer Staat": Warum die Kurden ihre IS-Gefangenen loswerden wollen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wobei ich bei solchen Personen dafür bin, sie als "illegal enemy combatants" zu klassifizieren, wie es u.a. auch von den USA gemacht wird. Von mir aus auch mit eigener Gerichtsbarkeit und Gefängnissen ala Guantanemo.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Bei den ehemals minderjährigen Frauen und ihren Kindern muss man sich was einfallen lassen, ergo zurücknehmen, ob ich allerdings möchte, dass die von ihren Müttern erzogen werden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, aber das müßten Gerichte entscheiden.

Für alle übrigen Erwachsenen begrüße ich deinen Lösungsvorschlag, damit könnte ich mich anfreunden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> ... ob ich allerdings möchte, dass die von ihren  Müttern erzogen weden, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier, aber das  müßten Gerichte entscheiden.....


Das ist ein guter Anfang, um das leidige GG Artikel 6 Abs. 1 auszuhebeln. Ich möchte auch nicht, dass Hartz IVler in dritter Generation die nächste Generation Ungebildeter heran zieht, also schwups die Kinder weg, ebenso Rechtsradikale in dritter Generation, das geht ja gar nicht, also Kinder weg nehmen, Esoteriker auch, die verdummen ihre Kinder nur, alle weg nehmen... neee, so ist das nicht gedacht im Artikel 6, nicht einmal im Ansatz.
Art 6 GG - Einzelnorm



Poulton schrieb:


> . Gerne auch mit eigener Gerichtsbarkeit und Gefängnissen ala Guantanemo.


Auch ein Ansatz. Das Prinzip funktioniert dann ebenso bei Reichsbürgern. Das sind, nach eigenen Aussagen, keine deutschen Staatsbürger also sind es "illegal enemy combatants". Die Welt kann so einfach sein .... 

Basis wäre GG Artikel 96 Abs. 5/4, Gerichtsstand bleibt aber in solchen Fällen die Bundesrepublik und Auslandsgefängnisse wird es auch nicht geben.
Art 96 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Man könnte ja den Dänen, eine kleine Ecke von Grönland abschwatzen zur Verpachtung, da muss man sich wenigstens bewegen, damit man warm bleibt.....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja den Dänen, eine kleine Ecke von Grönland abschwatzen zur Verpachtung, da muss man sich wenigstens bewegen, damit man warm bleibt.....


Grönland ist nicht mehr in der EU. Ich merke schon, Du bist auch älter. Zu meiner Studienzeit war es das noch, ... , lange her. 
Groenland-Vertrag – Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Grönland ist nicht mehr in der EU. Ich merke schon, Du bist auch älter. Zu meiner Studienzeit war es das noch, ... , lange her.
> Groenland-Vertrag – Wikipedia


Alte Frau.

scnr


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Ich bin sicher mit der richtigen Motivation, würde man ein Fleckchen finden, wo man die Leute adäquat unangenehm (natürlich mit ausreichend Nahrung und Wasser) unterbringen kann.
Wenn ich wollte könnte ich da sehr erfinderisch werden, aber man hat glaube ich schon mitbekommen, dass sich meine Empathie gerade für aktive IS Anhänger/Kämpfer ziemlich sehr stark in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich wollte könnte ich da sehr erfinderisch werden, aber man hat glaube ich schon mitbekommen, dass sich meine Empathie gerade für aktive IS Anhänger/Kämpfer ziemlich sehr stark in Grenzen hält.


Einer der wichtigsten deutschen Werte ist die christliche Nächstenliebe. Wo kommst Du her? 
... Wie was, Wanne-Eickel, ..., also ich meine jetzt Deine Eltern. ....


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Ich bin eigentlich dafür bekannt sehr menschenfreundlich zu sein, aber auch bei mir gibt es Grenzen und Rote Linien und die sind hier mehr als deutlich überschitten und dann kann ich sehr sehr hart werden.

Wenn du schon so fragst, ich bin praktisch aus dem "Katalog", beide Elternteile evangelisch, keine Migration in irgendeiner Generation, die ich zurückverfolgen konnte (Hessen (Frankfurt)+Lüneburgerheide);
Selber 189m, 95kg, blond, blaue Augen....noch Fragen?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Anfang, um das leidige GG Artikel 6 Abs. 1 auszuhebeln. Ich möchte auch nicht, dass Hartz IVler in dritter Generation die nächste Generation Ungebildeter heran zieht, also schwups die Kinder weg, ebenso Rechtsradikale in dritter Generation, das geht ja gar nicht, also Kinder weg nehmen, Esoteriker auch, die verdummen ihre Kinder nur, alle weg nehmen... neee, so ist das nicht gedacht im Artikel 6, nicht einmal im Ansatz.
> Art 6 GG - Einzelnorm



Das wäre wohl in der Tat zuviel des "Guten".
Allerdings sollte man solche Mütter und ihre Kinder (von IS Rückkehrern) schon unter Begleitung und Beobachtung des Jugendamtes stellen, schon zum Wohle der Kinder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon so fragst


Also bist Du auch so ein "Inzucht Mensch". Mein Großvater
kam aus Großalmerode und alle 16 seiner Ururgroßeltern
ebenso. Das waren 16 von weniger als 500. Ich will mir das
gar nicht vorstellen....

Aber im ernst. Ja, es gibt völlig fehlgeleitete Menschen.
 Ich bin auf einem spanischen Campingplatz mitten in der 
"Walachei" mal im Urlaub auf einen Sozialarbeiter gestoßen,
der zwei Kinder betreute, die mit 12 Jahren ihre beiden Eltern
 umgebracht haben. 

Was macht man mit solchen Menschen? Er meiste, auch nach 
drei gemeinsamen Jahren würde er ihnen nicht den Rücken
 zudrehen. Schwierig...

Für sowas haben wir doch eine Sicherungsverwahrung.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man solche Mütter und ihre  Kinder (von IS Rückkehrern) schon unter Begleitung und Beobachtung des  Jugendamtes stellen, schon zum Wohle der Kinder.


Ja, z.B., das sind sinnvolle Wege. Trotzdem ist die Religionsfreiheit
fest und tief in der Verfassung verankert und es seht Eltern frei,
Kinder religiös zu erziehen. Einer meiner Schulfreunde war Adventist.
Der hatte Samstags schulfrei. Versuch mal in Bayern nur Kreuze aus
öffentlichen behörden zu verbannen. Vergiss es....


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2019)

Na ehemalige IS Kämpfer haben kein Pardon verdient. Sofern sie mehr als eine Staatsbürgerschaft haben sollte man ihnen die Deutsche sofort entziehen und sie nie wieder zurück kehren lassen.
Allgemein sollten wir das einfach den Kräften vor Ort überlassen, mMn. in allen Altersklassen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Religionsfreiheit
> fest und tief in der Verfassung verankert und es seht Eltern frei,
> Kinder religiös zu erziehen.



Nur hat es eben nur noch wenig mit Religionsfreiheit zu tun wenn ich meine Kinder in dem Glauben erziehe das Ungläubige Menschen seien denen man, so sie sich nicht zu Allah bekennen, einen Kopf kürzer gemacht werden, oder maximal wie Sklaven leben dürfen.
Man sollte es nicht unterschätzen, wie einst bei der Ausbreitung des Chritentums in seinen Anfängen, wo die Religion, durch die Frauen in die Familien getragen wurde, spielen in diesen extremistischen Anschauungen, wie der des IS, auch die Frauen eine wichtige Rolle bei der Vermittlung des Weltbildes und auch wenn sich die Frauen vieleicht nicht selbst die Hände am Fallbeil schmutzig gemacht haben, sind sie eben doch die  die dafür sorgen das diese Weltanschauung an die nächsten Generationen vermittelt wird und da sollte man eben bei Rückkehrerinnen ein scharfes Auge darauf haben.
Es kann schließlich in niemandes Interesse sein das Rückkehrerinnen hier unbehelligt mitten in Europa eine neue Generation von Extremisten großziehen können.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die Mitgliedschaft im IS unter Artikle 6 Absatz 3 zu subsumieren, weil die Mitgliedschaft im IS für mich praktisch einem Versagen der Eltern gleichkommt.
Hier hört für mich jede Toleranz auf, wer sich im erwachsenen Alter, aus Europa aus welchen Gründen auch immer einer Terrorvereinigung anschließt, die offenkundig aus welchen Gründen auch immer Menschen töten, hauptsächlich unschuldige Menschen, die eine andere Religion haben, verwirken m.M. nach ihre "Elternrechte".
Sobald du als Mann oder Frau Mitglied einer Terrorvereinigung bist, ist es dann mal "schluß mit lustig"und dann hilft auch kein GG mehr, das dich in deinen "Elternrechten" schützen kann. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und die Mitgliedschaft im IS unter Artikle 6 Absatz 3 zu subsumieren, weil die Mitgliedschaft im IS für mich praktisch einem Versagen der Eltern gleichkommt.
> Hier hört für mich jede Toleranz auf, wer sich im erwachsenen Alter, aus Europa aus welchen Gründen auch immer einer Terrorvereinigung anschließt, die offenkundig aus welchen Gründen auch immer Menschen töten, hauptsächlich unschuldige Menschen, die eine andere Religion haben, verwirken m.M. nach ihre "Elternrechte".
> Sobald du als Mann oder Frau Mitglied einer Terrorvereinigung bist, ist es dann mal "schluß mit lustig"und dann hilft auch kein GG mehr, das dich in deinen "Elternrechten" schützen kann. Meine Meinung.



Genau so. 

Der IS ist eine verbrecherische Terror-Organisation, deren einziges Ziel Mord (und andere schwere Straftaten) ist.  Wer sich freiwillig, solchen Organisationen anschließt, muss dann halt auch die Konsequenzen tragen.

Deshalb sollen sich gefangenen genommene IS-Kämpfer auch vor den Gerichten des Landes veranworten, wo sie Verbrechen begangen haben.


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube da doch eher dem Duden, als eine Onlinedatenbank, wo jeder was dazu schreiben kann.



An der Richtigkeit der dort nachzulesenden Aussagen allein aendert das auch nichts. Aber natuerlich ist es Dir unbenommen, lieber auf Deine Rechtschreibpruefung zu hoeren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo befinden wir uns hier noch gleich? Achja, das Internet.



Stimmt. Und doch stolpere ich nicht "zufaellig" ueber dieselben Meldungen wie Du. Was mich eben vermuten laesst, dass Du sehr selektiv suchst oder mit ganz bestimmten "Informationen" "versorgt" wirst. Also, wie bist Du nun auf diese Meldung aufmerksam geworden? Einfache Frage, einfach zu beantworten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> FDP.



Kenne ich. War mal die Partei der Diplomatie und der Buergerrechte. Wenn diese Generation Dich noch erlebt haette, waere sie vermutlich auf der Stelle ausgetreten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Inwiefern hat eine Straftat durch einen - mutmaßlichen Migranten - nichts mit der Thematik zu tun?



Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir ueber die Herkunft des Tatverdaechtigen derzeit noch nichts wissen - was hat eine in Duesseldorf veruebte Straftat mit dem befriedeten (Asyl-)Konflikt in der Union zu tun?

Genau, gar nichts. Dieser Thread - wie schon etliche andere zuvor - ist nur das trojanische Pferd, mit dem die eigentliche Botschaft eingeschmuggelt werden soll. Und die lautet wie eh und je: Auslaender sind bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils generalverdaechtig, Fluechtlinge gar keine Fluechtlinge (hast Du denn nun gegen die Bescheide geklagt? denn immerhin scheinst Du ja ueber geheimes Spezialwissen zu verfuegen, dass uns nicht zugaenglich ist) und ueberhaupt passen die einfach nicht hierhin. Deshalb brauchen diese Menschen (und guess what, genau das sind sie!) auch keine Bleibe. Wie schon eine andere Partei mit aehnlichem Buchstabensetup plakatiert hat: Geld fuer die Oma statt Sinti und Roma!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehst du, dass ist der Unterschied. Ich bin - trotz anderer Meinung - weder genervt, noch angewidert, weil ich andere Meinung ertragen kann.
> 
> Ich weiß, im Jahre 2019 ein überholtes Konzept, oder?



Chapeau. Du hast mich erwischt. Waeren doch nur alle Menschen so tolerant wie Du.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) De facto findet eine Einwanderung über das Asylgesetz statt. Dafür war es nie gedacht.



Weshalb - und das ist wohl einer der ganz wenigen Punkte, wo wir einer Meinung sind - ein in die Zeit passendes Einwanderungsrecht gebraucht wird. Aber eins, dass den grundgesetzlichen, obergrenzenfreien Anspruch auf Asyl nicht in Frage stellt. Wenn wir einen Menschen ins Land lassen, weil er programmieren kann und im Gegenzug einen anderen auf irgendeinem Schlachtfeld verbluten lassen, sind wir ethisch auf dem Niveau eines Warlords angekommen. Und jedenfalls ich moechte da nicht hin.

Uebrigens hat vor vielen Monden mal ein Herr Ruettgers mit dem Spruch "Kinder statt Inder" gegen die die gezielte Anwerbung von IT-Spezialisten Stimmung gemacht. Allein - es sind fast keine gekommen. Weil Deutschland als Arbeitgeberland unattraktiv war, und zwar aus vielen Gruenden. Die in Teilen der Bevoelkerung offen zur Schau gestellte  Fremdenfeindlichkeit mag einer davon gewesen sein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> B) Ich bin absolut dafür, dass das Asylrecht angewandt wird. Dann bitte aber auch nur in den jährlichen Anerkennungsquoten.



Es gibt keine jaehrlichen Anerkennungsquoten und diese wuerden auch gegen das Grundgesetz verstossen. Selbst Deine angebliche politische Heimat FDP sieht das so.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Länder mit EU-Außengrenzen haben nunmal für den Schutz eben jener zu sorgen und das Problem nicht weiterzureichen. Ansonsten steht es ja Griechenland frei die EU zu verlassen, wenn sie das nicht können oder wollen.



Du bist wirklich ein Original. Ausgerechnet der Exportweltmeister Deutschland (der wir btw lange nicht mehr sind) sollte sich hueten, solche Belehrungen auszusprechen. Denn wir exportieren nicht nur motorisierte Abschaltvorrichtungen, sondern auch den Schutz der EU-Grenzen, die Durchfuehrung von Asylverfahren und die Sicherstellung einer funktionsfaehigen Verteidigung. Also quasi alles, was Geld kostet. Vorzugsweise an Laender, die im Vergleich zu uns bettelarm sind. Denen wir erst das Material zur Durchfuehrung verkaufen und dann Troikas schicken, die sie fuer ihre schlechte Arbeit massregeln.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir auch nur ansatzweise klar ist was passieren wuerde, wenn Laender wie Griechenland die EU verliessen. Was immer Du da von Deinen Waenden fliessen siehst - Milch und Honig sind es sicher nicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eine Beschäftigung sollte nicht vor der Abschiebung retten, sofern die rechtliche Anforderungen für einen Aufenthalt in Deutschland nicht vorliegen.



Nicht einmal dann, wenn die Voraussetzungen fuer eine Einwanderung zwischenzeitlich erfuellt waeren? Obwohl damit Humanitaet und Eigennutz zu verbinden waeren? Warum? Aus Prinzip?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> An der Richtigkeit der dort nachzulesenden Aussagen allein aendert das auch nichts. Aber natuerlich ist es Dir unbenommen, lieber auf Deine Rechtschreibpruefung zu hoeren.



Ich denke, man kann dem Duden eine gewissen Kompetenz bei der deutschen Sprache zusprechen, oder nicht?



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und doch stolpere ich nicht "zufaellig" ueber dieselben Meldungen wie Du. Was mich eben vermuten laesst, dass Du sehr selektiv suchst oder mit ganz bestimmten "Informationen" "versorgt" wirst. Also, wie bist Du nun auf diese Meldung aufmerksam geworden? Einfache Frage, einfach zu beantworten.



Diese Meldung habe ich auf der Facebookseite von Spiegel-Online gefunden. Wurde von einem User unter einem Beitrag verlinkt. 

Ansonsten finde ich vieles von dem, was ich poste auf deb Facebookseiten von Welt, Zeit Online, Taz und Bild. Durch andere Nutzer gepostet halt. 



JePe schrieb:


> Kenne ich. War mal die Partei der Diplomatie und der Buergerrechte. Wenn diese Generation Dich noch erlebt haette, waere sie vermutlich auf der Stelle ausgetreten.



Und ist schon seit langem eine Partei, die für Leistung steht, für geordnete Einwanderung ist (dank Christian Lindner auch die aktuelle Zuwanderungspolitik kritisiert) und schon immer eine Partei gewesen, die gegen den linken Zeitgeist ist, wenn auch leider nicht mehr so stark, wie noch unter dem viel zu früh verstorbenen Guido Westerwelle. 



JePe schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir ueber die Herkunft des Tatverdaechtigen derzeit noch nichts wissen - was hat eine in Duesseldorf veruebte Straftat mit dem befriedeten (Asyl-)Konflikt in der Union zu tun? Genau, gar nichts. Dieser Thread - wie schon etliche andere zuvor - ist nur das trojanische Pferd, mit dem die eigentliche Botschaft eingeschmuggelt werden soll. Und die lautet wie eh und je: Auslaender sind bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils generalverdaechtig, Fluechtlinge gar keine Fluechtlinge (hast Du denn nun gegen die Bescheide geklagt? denn immerhin scheinst Du ja ueber geheimes Spezialwissen zu verfuegen, dass uns nicht zugaenglich ist) und ueberhaupt passen die einfach nicht hierhin. Deshalb brauchen diese Menschen (und guess what, genau das sind sie!) auch keine Bleibe. Wie schon eine andere Partei mit aehnlichem Buchstabensetup plakatiert hat: Geld fuer die Oma statt Sinti und Roma!



Ich würde ja immer noch gerne wissen, vor welchen Zuständen man aus Deutschlands Nachbarländern „flieht“? Btw, habe nie abgestritten, dass es Menschen sind. Natürlich sind es Menschen.

Und Sinti und Roma dürfen gerne – sofern legal eingewandert – hier sein. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb - und das ist wohl einer der ganz wenigen Punkte, wo wir einer Meinung sind - ein in die Zeit passendes Einwanderungsrecht gebraucht wird. Aber eins, dass den grundgesetzlichen, obergrenzenfreien Anspruch auf Asyl nicht in Frage stellt.



Richtig. Ein Einwanderungsrecht sollte ein von dem Asylrecht unabhängiges Recht sein.

Wer Anspruch auf Asyl nach §16a GG hat, soll Asyl gewährt bekommen. Wer in die Bundesrepublik einwandern möchte, soll das im Einklang mit einem Einwanderungsrecht tun.

Und dieses Einwanderungsrecht hätte ich gerne an dem Einwanderungsrecht anderer Einwanderungsländer orientiert. 



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn wir einen Menschen ins Land lassen, weil er programmieren kann und im Gegenzug einen anderen auf irgendeinem Schlachtfeld verbluten lassen, sind wir ethisch auf dem Niveau eines Warlords angekommen. Und jedenfalls ich moechte da nicht hin.



In welchem unserer Nachbarländer verbluten Menschen auf Schlachtfeldern?



JePe schrieb:


> Uebrigens hat vor vielen Monden mal ein Herr Ruettgers mit dem Spruch "Kinder statt Inder" gegen die die gezielte Anwerbung von IT-Spezialisten Stimmung gemacht. Allein - es sind fast keine gekommen. Weil Deutschland als Arbeitgeberland unattraktiv war, und zwar aus vielen Gruenden. Die in Teilen der Bevoelkerung offen zur Schau gestellte  Fremdenfeindlichkeit mag einer davon gewesen sein.



Dass die Union ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsrecht blockiert, ist kein Geheimnis. 



JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt keine jaehrlichen Anerkennungsquoten und diese wuerden auch gegen das Grundgesetz verstossen. Selbst Deine angebliche politische Heimat FDP sieht das so.



Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine damit nicht, dass wir für das Asyl eine Quote vorgeben. Das wäre - wie du zu Recht erwiderst – verfassungswidrig. Ich meine die Quote derjenigen, die jährlich Asyl nach §16a GG erhalten. Und diese Zahl liegt meine ich bei 2 %. 



JePe schrieb:


> Du bist wirklich ein Original. Ausgerechnet der Exportweltmeister Deutschland (der wir btw lange nicht mehr sind) sollte sich hueten, solche Belehrungen auszusprechen. Denn wir exportieren nicht nur motorisierte Abschaltvorrichtungen, sondern auch den Schutz der EU-Grenzen, die Durchfuehrung von Asylverfahren und die Sicherstellung einer funktionsfaehigen Verteidigung. Also quasi alles, was Geld kostet. Vorzugsweise an Laender, die im Vergleich zu uns bettelarm sind. Denen wir erst das Material zur Durchfuehrung verkaufen und dann Troikas schicken, die sie fuer ihre schlechte Arbeit massregeln.



Wurde Dublin nicht von allen beschlossen? Also muss Griechenland und andere EU Staaten mit Außengrenzen eben dem Schutz jener nachkommen. 

Was natürlich nicht in Ordnung ist, dass wir Länder die 2015 ihre Außengrenzen schützen wollten – wie Ungarn – dafür verurteilen, ihre Grenzen zu schützen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir auch nur ansatzweise klar ist was passieren wuerde, wenn Laender wie Griechenland die EU verliessen. Was immer Du da von Deinen Waenden fliessen siehst - Milch und Honig sind es sicher nicht.



Dann soll Griechenland in der EU bleiben. Dann aber bitte auch die Außengrenzen schützen. 



JePe schrieb:


> Nicht einmal dann, wenn die Voraussetzungen fuer eine Einwanderung zwischenzeitlich erfuellt waeren? Obwohl damit Humanitaet und Eigennutz zu verbinden waeren? Warum? Aus Prinzip?



Natürlich, wer die Vorrausetzungen (die in einem Einwanderungsrecht festzuhalten sind und über deren Inhalt man ja gerne debattieren kann) erfüllt, soll hier bleiben dürfen.

Wer weder Anspruch auf Asyl hat, noch die Vorrausetzungen für den Aufenthalt erfüllt, nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Gestern hast du das bei mir noch ganz klar verneint!
Also was nun, können Asylbewerber Punkte sammeln (wenn man ein Punktesystem einführen würde), um die Vorraussetzungen eines Einwanderungsgesetz zu erfüllen oder nicht?
Deine Antworten verwirren etwas!


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gestern hast du das bei mir noch ganz klar verneint!
> Also was nun, können Asylbewerber Punkte sammeln (wenn man ein Punktesystem einführen würde), um die Vorraussetzungen eines Einwanderungsgesetz zu erfüllen oder nicht?
> Deine Antworten verwirren etwas!



Wenn jemand nach dem Wortlaut des §16a GG Anspruch auf Asyl hat, soll er es gewährt bekommen. Wenn die Gründe für sein Asyl nicht mehr vorliegen, gehört er abgeschoben. 

Wenn man für Deutschland ein Einwanderungsrecht hat, dass gewisse Vorrausetzungen hat und diese erfüllt, soll man über dieses Einwanderungsrecht einreisen dürfen. Man soll diese Vorrausetzungen aber bereits vor der Einreise erfüllen und nicht Punkte während des Aufenthalts über das Asylrecht sammeln dürfen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Das Widerspricht aber ganz klar deinem letzten Satz zu Jepes Post!

Jepe


> Nicht einmal dann, wenn die Voraussetzungen fuer eine Einwanderung *zwischenzeitlich* erfuellt waeren? Obwohl damit Humanitaet und Eigennutz zu verbinden waeren? Warum? Aus Prinzip?


Kaaruzo


> Natürlich, wer die Vorrausetzungen (die in einem Einwanderungsrecht festzuhalten sind und über deren Inhalt man ja gerne debattieren kann) erfüllt, soll hier bleiben dürfen.



Insoweit werde ich daraus nicht schlau und du wechselst anscheinend deine Meinung minütlich!

Dazu lehne ich deine Meinung in obigen Post komplett ab, da es gesellschaftspolitisch und auch finanzpolitisch schitzophren ist, Leute abzuschieben, die sich integriert haben und ihren Teil zur Gesellschaft beitragen und mittlerweile auch ausgebildet sind in unserem "wirtschaftlichen" Sinne und Interesse!


----------



## JePe (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann dem Duden eine gewissen Kompetenz bei der deutschen Sprache zusprechen, oder nicht?



In Fragen der Rechtschreibung ganz sicher.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde ja immer noch gerne wissen, vor welchen Zuständen man aus Deutschlands Nachbarländern „flieht“?



Und ich haette immer noch gerne die Frage nach der Relevanz beantwortet?

Denn soweit es die Frage nach der Gewaehrung von Asyl angeht, hast Du ja richtig festgestellt, dass die Anerkennungsquote sehr niedrig ist. Fuer die Anerkennung als Fluechtling hingegen ist der Transitweg kein Ausschlusskriterium. Weshalb die Projektion, Deutschland wuerde von Millionen Illegaler ueberschwemmt, so auch falsch ist (von Deinen untergriffigen Verbalattacken gegen diese Menschen mal ganz abgesehen). Was hier noetig waere, ist eine EU-weite Regelung, an die sich die Mitgliedslaender dann auch halten. Doof nur, wenn dann ausgerechnet der newsletterversendende Victorious Orban die Menschen nach Oesterreich schickt und sie von dort aus auf dem Kurz´schen Dienstweg nach Deutschland dirigiert werden. Was genau koennten wir denn von diesen Laendern lernen? Uns nur an die Regeln zu halten, die uns gerade in den Kram passen? Rechtsstaat kommt von Recht, nicht rechts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

- gelöscht wegen DP -


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Widerspricht aber ganz klar deinem letzten Satz zu Jepes post!



Das zwischenzeitlich habe ich überlesen. Danke für den Hinweis.



JePe schrieb:


> In Fragen der Rechtschreibung ganz sicher.



Und die Definition von Wörtern gehört nicht zum Bestandteil einer Sprache?



JePe schrieb:


> Und ich haette immer noch gerne die Frage nach der Relevanz beantwortet?



Habe ich schon mehrfach, aber gerne. Wer in einem Land angekommen ist, in dem er weder verfolgt, noch durch Krieg bedroht ist, ist meiner Meinung nach kein Flüchtling mehr.

Das Leute aus Syrien fliehen, kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Da droht der Tod durch den Krieg, durch eine der vielen Kriegsparteien oder halt durch das Regime. 

Das Leute davor fliehen, ist verständlich. Nur ist die Flucht vor diesen Zuständen im ersten sicheren Land erfüllt. Alles was danach kommt, ist keine Flucht mehr. Allerhöchstens eine Flucht vor zuwenig sozialer Hängematte.

Was heißt das? Diese Leute waren lange vor Deutschland in Sicherheit und nicht mehr mit dem Tode bedroht. 



JePe schrieb:


> Denn soweit es die Frage nach der Gewaehrung von Asyl angeht, hast Du ja richtig festgestellt, dass die Anerkennungsquote sehr niedrig ist. Fuer die Anerkennung als Fluechtling hingegen ist der Transitweg kein Ausschlusskriterium.



Was meiner Meinung nach falsch ist und geändert gehört. 



JePe schrieb:


> Weshalb die Projektion, Deutschland wuerde von Millionen Illegaler ueberschwemmt, so auch falsch ist (von Deinen untergriffigen Verbalattacken gegen diese Menschen mal ganz abgesehen). Was hier noetig waere, ist eine EU-weite Regelung, an die sich die Mitgliedslaender dann auch halten. Doof nur, wenn dann ausgerechnet der newsletterversendende Victorious Orban die Menschen nach Oesterreich schickt und sie von dort aus auf dem Kurz´schen Dienstweg nach Deutschland dirigiert werden.



Doof nur, dass sich nicht nur Länder nicht daran halte, sondern die sogenannten Flüchtlinge ja auch nicht. Wenn wir sagen, du musst nach Land X zurück und in diesem Land ist die soziale Hängematte nicht vorhanden bzw. weniger ausgeprägt als bei uns, na rate mal wohin der „Flüchtling“ morgen wieder hin“flieht“?



JePe schrieb:


> Was genau koennten wir denn von diesen Laendern lernen? Uns nur an die Regeln zu halten, die uns gerade in den Kram passen? Rechtsstaat kommt von Recht, nicht rechts.



Ungarn war ja bereit seine Außengrenzen zu schützen. Dafür wurde Ungarn ja massiv attackiert von den übrigen Ländern. Das sich die ungarische Regierung diese Leute dann weiterschickt, ist nicht korrekt, keine Frage, aber nachvollziehbar.

Die anderen Länder wusste es ja offenbar besser als Ungarn, also wurden sie weitergeleitet. Hätte man gleich am ersten Land mit Außengrenzen konsequent Stop gesagt und hätten diese Länder Unterstützung durch die übrigen EU Länder erfahren, wäre es vermutlich nicth so weit gekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es kann schließlich in niemandes Interesse sein das Rückkehrerinnen hier  unbehelligt mitten in Europa eine neue Generation von Extremisten  großziehen können.


Kann es unser Interesse sein, dass Radikale in instabilen Gebieten  bleiben? Ich weiss, der katholische Glauben brauchte solche Höhepunkte  wie das Sankt-Florian Prinzip hervor. Aufgeklärte Menschen sehen das  anders.
Sankt-Florian-Prinzip – Wikipedia



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sobald du als Mann oder Frau Mitglied einer  Terrorvereinigung bist, ist es dann mal "schluß mit lustig"und dann  hilft auch kein GG mehr, das dich in deinen "Elternrechten" schützen  kann. Meine Meinung.


Die Missbrauchsoptionen wären riesig. Der Begriff "terroristische Vereinigung" wird heute als Basis für allerlei merkwürdige Sachen missbraucht. Genau das wäre die juristische Basis, um im Falle eines Angriffs auf die Demokratie den Widerstand kurzerhand und profilaktisch als "Terroristische Vereinigung" zu definieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu lehne ich deine Meinung in obigen Post komplett ab, da es gesellschaftspolitisch und auch finanzpolitisch schitzophren ist, Leute abzuschieben, die sich integriert haben und ihren Teil zur Gesellschaft beitragen und mittlerweile auch ausgebildet sind in unserem "wirtschaftlichen" Sinne und Interesse!



Und genau das ist der Fehler. Hier wird schon wieder Asyl und Einwanderung vermischt.

Wer Asyl bekommt, ist kein Einwanderer, sondern jemand dem man vorübergehend Schutz gewährt vor einer Bedrohungslage. So jemand gehört nicht integriert, sondern vorübergehend aufgenommen.

Integriert gehören Leute die normal einwandern. Genau das ist der Punkt der seit 3 ½ Jahren falsch läuft.

Dazu passt auch folgendes Zitat aus meinem in der Signatur verlinkten Artikel:



> […]Weite Teile der Politik, der Justiz, der Medien, der kirchlichen und sozialen Helferkreise sowieso vertreten eisern den Standpunkt, dass, wer es einmal hierher geschafft hat, um jeden Preis auch in Deutschland bleiben kann. Aus diesem Grund gibt es keine effektiven Grenzkontrolle.[…]



Genau das ist das Problem.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

> Die anderen Länder wusste es ja offenbar besser als Ungarn, also wurden sie weitergeleitet. Hätte man gleich am ersten Land mit Außengrenzen konsequent Stop gesagt und hätten diese Länder Unterstützung durch die übrigen EU Länder erfahren, wäre es vermutlich nicth so weit gekommen.



Das ist doch für jeden der 2015 live miterlebt hat, ein absolutes Ammenmärchen!
Die Türkei hat bewußt und zielgerichtet die Schleusen Richtung Griechenland aufgemacht und ein Küstenregion mit vielen Inseln ist ziemlich schwierig zu übewachen, vor allen dingen in dem Zustand in dem sich Griechenland zu der Zeit befand.
Wenn man teilweise deine Posts ließt, hat man das Gefühl du lebst in deiner dir eigenen (starren) Fantasiewelt, und nimmst die stattgefundene oder stattfindende Realität überhaupt nicht war und strickst daraus noch Legenden!

Edit:


> Wer Asyl bekommt, ist kein Einwanderer, sondern jemand dem man vorübergehend Schutz gewährt vor einer Bedrohungslage. So jemand gehört nicht integriert, sondern vorübergehend aufgenommen.



Ich danke dir für diesen Post, da er meine oberen Ausführungen komplett unterstreicht.
Du denkst in absolut starren Kategorien, die nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben!
Wenn die Verfolgungsgründe oder Aufenthaltsgründe Jahre dauern ist es sehr wohl ein absoluter Vorteil diese Leute in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren, alles das sind fließende Prozesse, die man nicht in Schwarz oder Weiß einteilen kann, vor allen dingen dann, wenn die Leute 5 Jahre oder länger hier sind, weil in ihrer Region sich noch immer nichts geändert hat.

Ich halte deine Ansichten in diesem Punkt für absolut schädlich!


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch für jeden der 2015 live miterlebt hat, ein absolutes Ammenmärchen!
> Die Türkei hat bewußt und zielgerichtet die Schleusen Richtung Griechenland aufgemacht und ein Küstenregion mit vielen Inseln ist ziemlich schwierig zu übewachen, vor allen dingen in dem Zustand in dem sich Griechenland zu der Zeit befand.
> wenn man teilweise deine Posts ließt, hat man das Gefühl du lebst in deiner dir eigenen Fantasiewelt, und nimmst die stattgefundene oder stattfindende Realität überhaupt nicht war und strickst daraus noch Legenden!



Die übrigen EU-Länder hätte Griechenland in der Situation helfen müssen, keine Frage. Deutschland, UK, Frankreich und Italien verfügen über große Marinen. 

Man hätte die ganze Schleuserschiffe zurückschicken können, so man gewollte hätte. Im Anschluss die Leute an Land schicken und die leeren Schiffe versenken. Irgendwann gehen den Schleusern die Schiffe aus.

Australien fährt mit der „No Way“ Kampagne auch sehr gut. Genau sowas brauchen wir auch auf dem Mittelmeer.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Das haben die Griechen damals als einen Eingriff in ihre Hoheitsrechte abgelehnt, warst du medial im Jahre 2015 überhaupt anwesend oder selektierst du bewußt zur Legendenbildung?
Die wollten das erst, als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war, hatte "mental" wohl damals einiges mit der Eurorettung zu tun!

Edit:

Noch zum obigen Thema:
Wenn Uguren nach Deutschland kommen als Flüchtlinge oder Asysberechtigte, dürfte schon aus logischen Gesichtspunkten klar sein, das sie den Rest ihres Lebens hier verbringen werden, oder glaubst du ernsthaft China wird sich auf eine andere Politik besinnen?
Nach deinem Modell dürfen sie also in Deutschland den Rest ihres Lebens bei Wasser und Brot ohne jede Integrationschance dahin leben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich danke dir für diesen Post, da er meine oberen Ausführungen komplett unterstreicht.
> Du denkst in absolut starren Kategorien, die nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben!
> Wenn die Verfolgungsgründe oder Aufenthaltsgründe Jahre dauern ist es sehr wohl ein absoluter Vorteil diese Leute in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren, alles das sind fließende Prozesse, die man nicht in Schwarz oder Weiß einteilen kann, vor allen dingen dann, wenn die Leute 5 Jahre oder länger hier sind, weil in ihrer Region sich noch immer nichts geändert hat.
> 
> Ich halte deine Ansichten in diesem Punkt für absolut schädlich!



Asyl ist kein Einwanderungsrecht und auch nicht dafür gedacht gewesen. Wer dauerhaft in die Bundesrepublik einwandern möchte, soll das nach einem Einwanderungsrecht machen, nicht über das Asylrecht. 

Wozu brauchen wir überhaupt noch ein Einwanderungsrecht? Nach deinen Ausführungen darf man ja offenbar über das Asylrecht einwandern.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das haben die Griechen damals als einen Eingriff in ihre Hoheitsrechte abgelehnt, warst du medial im Jahre 2015 überhaupt anwesend oder selektierst du bewußt zur Legendenbildung? Die wollten das erst, als das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen war, hatte "mental" wohl damals einiges mit der Eurorettung zu tun!



Wenn sich Griechenland der Hilfe durch andere verweigert, gleichzeitig aber Leute weiterschickt für die es nach EU-Recht verantwortlich ist, dann verhält sich Griechenland falsch und gehört entsprechend sanktioniert. 

Griechenland wusste, welche EU Regeln gelten und hat sich nicht daran gehalten. Warum sollten wir das hinnehmen?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Noch zum obigen Thema:
> Wenn Uguren nach Deutschland kommen als Flüchtlinge oder Asysberechtigte, dürfte schon aus logischen Gesichtspunkten klar sein, das sie den Rest ihres Lebens hier verbringen werden, oder glaubst du ernsthaft China wird sich auf eine andere Politik besinnen?
> Nach deinem Modell dürfen sie also in Deutschland den Rest ihres Lebens bei Wasser und Brot ohne jede Integrationschance dahin leben?



Einfach Art. 16a GG anwenden und schon ist die Antwort klar. 

Wahlweise Dublin, nachdem derjenige EU-Staat zuständig ist, indem die EU zuerst betreten wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Siehe mein Edit oben!



> Asyl ist kein Einwanderungsrecht und auch nicht dafür gedacht gewesen. Wer dauerhaft in die Bundesrepublik einwandern möchte, soll das nach einem Einwanderungsrecht machen, nicht über das Asylrecht.


Du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen, die Realität schreibt die Abläufe, nicht immer Gesetze, die sich dann auch noch "widersprechen"
Wenn es einen Fluchtgrund oder Asylgrund gibt, müssen wir die Leute aufnehmen und teilweise, anders z.B. beim Balkankrieg, ist abzusehen, das die Asylgründe oder Fluchtgründe für Jahre oder Jahrzehnte anhalten werden, insoweit ist deine Herangehensweise völlig kontraproduktiv, eigentlich schlimmer als das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du scheinst es nicht zu begreifen, die Realität schreibt die Abläufe, nicht immer Gesetze, die sich dann auch noch "widersprechen"
> Wenn es einen Fluchtgrund oder Asylgrund gibt, müssen wir die Leute aufnehmen und teilweise, anders z.B. beim Balkankrieg, ist abzusehen, das die Asylgründe oder Fluchtgründe für Jahre oder Jahrzehnte anhalten werden, insoweit ist deine Herangehensweise völlig kontraproduktiv, eigentlich schlimmer als das.



Wenn die Realität die Abläufe schreibt, wozu haben wir dann überhaupt noch Gesetze? Scheint ja mehr eine Lotterie zu sein, als ein Rechtstaat.

Dann bitte auch konsequent sein und die Abschaffung der Rechte fordern. Wenn man sich eh nicht dran hält und das ja offenbar auch egal ist, dass man sich nicht daran hält, ist die Weiterbehaltung der Gesetze ja scheinbar überflüssig.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Du wirst dich wundern was noch alles auf uns zukommt, wenn nur ein Bruchteil von Vorhersagen eintrit, dann kannst du deine ganzen Gesetze in die Tonne treten, weil sie von der Realität überollt werden!

Ich fordere bestimmt nicht die Abschaffung von Gesetzen oder Recht und Ordnung, aber die müssen sich alle immer an der Realität messen lassen!

Es macht meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Sinn mit dir und deiner starren Haltung darüber zu diskutieren, ich bin ziemlich sicher, das wir beide es noch erleben werden, dass gewisse Gesetze die du mit vehemens verteidigst, an die du glaubst und mit aller macht durchsetzen willst, von der Realität komplett überrollt und ab ad surdum geführt werden, schlicht und einfach weil sie in der Realität nicht durchgesetz werden können oder an der Realität scheitern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du wirst dich wundern was noch alles auf uns zukommt, wenn nur ein Bruchteil von Vorhersagen eintrit, dann kannst du deine ganzen Gesetze in die Tonne treten, weil sie von der Realität überollt werden!



Dann hat das von uns demokratische gewählte Parlament die bestehenden Gesetze zu ändern oder neue zu erlassen. Aber ganz bestimmt nicht soll die Regierung nach Gutdünken entscheiden, welches Recht jetzt gilt oder nicht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich fordere bestimmt nicht die Abschaffung von Gesetzen oder Recht und Ordnung, aber die müssen sich alle immer an der Realität messen lassen!



Absolut. Und wenn man feststellt, dass ein Gesetzt nicht mehr passt oder überholt ist, gehört es durch den Gesetztgeber geändert, abgeschafft oder durch ein neues ersetzt. Das sind alles die richtigen Wege in einer Demokratie.

Der falsche Weg hingegen ist es, wenn der Regierungschef in bester absolutistischer Manier entscheidet, an welches Recht man sich jetzt zu halten hat und welches nicht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Es macht meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Sinn mit dir und deiner Starren haltung darüber zu diskutieren, ich bin ziemlich sicher, das wir beide es noch erleben werden, dass gewisse Gesetze die du mit vehemens verteidigst, an die du glaubst und mit aller macht durchsetzen willst, von der Realität komplett überrollt und ab ad surdum geführt werden!



Sofern unserer Parlament nicht an diesem Prozess beteiligt ist, ist das ganze schlicht undemokratisch und hat den Namen Rechtsstaat nicht verdient.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach deinem Modell dürfen sie also in Deutschland den Rest ihres Lebens bei Wasser und Brot ohne jede Integrationschance dahin leben?


Was schon allein deswegen völlig Banane ist, weil auch Flüchtlinge der Schulpflicht unterliegen und ein Recht auf Bildung haben. Von der UN-Flüchtlingskonvention, die von Deutschland auch in nationale Gesetze und Verordnung umgesetzt wurde und von der EU in entsprechende europäische, ganz zu schweigen.

PS: Man werfe mal ein Blick auf Artikel 34 der Flüchtlingskonvention. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden und übrigens ist nach der überwältigenden Mehrheit aller juristischen Meinungen, das vorgehen der Bundesregierung 2015 gesetzeskonform gewesen, neben dem Parlament gibt es auch noch den Kanzler/in die durch das Parlament gewählt wurde und Richtlinienkompetenz hat!


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hat der deutsche Staat damit zu tun? Wenn ich im Ausland Straftaten begehe, muss ich auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Haben die denn eine Straftat begangen? Wo sind die Beweise?
Das BKA ermittelt ja schon im Kurdengebiet, aber Beweise haben sie noch keine gefunden und das bedeutet dann, dass man die Leute dort freilassen muss und das bedeutet dann, dass die deutschen Staatsbürger wieder nach Hause kommen. Und nun?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Kalifat kein Staat war, die Leute die dort hingegangen sind, haben das mit vollem Vorsatz getan, auch gerade um andere unschuldige Menschen zu töten oder mitzuhelfen, sie zu töten und schreien jetzt nach dem deutschen Staat, weil ihnen die Gefängniszelle bei den Kurden, Irakern oder sonstwo nicht passt. Tut mir leid, aber dafür habe ich wenig bis gar kein Verständnis. Ich würde mich gerade noch dazu überreden lassen, Leute zurückzunehmen die das 18-20 Lebensjahr bei ihrer Ausreise noch nicht vollendet hatten, wegen Jugendstrafrecht und den Prinzipien, die dahinter stehen, aber bei erwachsenen Leuten, ist meine Motivation gleich null. Wenn sie irgendwo abgeurteilt weden, völlig egal zu was, soll mir das recht sein, die hätten vorher wissen können, auf was sie sich einlassen.



Tja, der eine sagte, dass er nur Handys repariert hat. 
Andere haben ja in der Uktraine nur Urlaub gemacht.
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Man muss den Leuten also Verbrechen nachweisen und das ist das Problem. Die Kurden, Syrer oder Iraker können die Leute einfach abschieben und wir müssen sie wieder aufnehmen, da es ja deutsche Staatsbürger sind. Und was dann?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden und übrigens ist nach der überwältigenden Mehrheit aller juristischen Meinungen, das vorgehen der Bundesregierung 2015 gesetzeskonform gewesen, neben dem Parlament gibt es auch noch den Kanzler/in die durch das Parlament gewählt wurde und Richtlinienkompetenz hat!



Der Kanzler steht nicht über dem Gesetz oder über dem Parlament. 

Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT



> Stattdessen verweisen sie auf ein Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zum Familiennachzug: Demnach „… obliegt es der Entscheidung der Legislative … ob und bei welchem Anteil Nichtdeutscher an der Gesamtbevölkerung die Zuwanderung von Ausländern ins Bundesgebiet begrenzt wird“.* Also hätte das Parlament sehr wohl entscheiden müssen. Dies aber ist nie geschehen. *Tatsächlich war die als „Grenzöffnung“ empfundene Massenaufnahme von Flüchtlingen am 4. September 2015 von Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) nur nach Rücksprache mit einzelnen Ministern erfolgt. *Auch nachträglich stimmte das Parlament nie darüber ab.* Das Gutachten der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste führt weiter aus, dass die Bundesregierung bisher keine Angaben über die rechtliche Grundlage ihrer Entscheidung gemacht habe. *Eigentlich hätten die aus dem sicheren Drittstaat Österreich kommenden Flüchtlinge an der Grenze abgewiesen werden müssen. * Eine Ausnahme von dieser „Pflicht zur Einreiseverweigerung“ sei bei „Vorliegen einer entsprechenden Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Inneren“ möglich. Eine solche Anordnung gab es jedoch nicht. *Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden.*



Halten wir also fest. Das Parlament hätte abstimmen müssen (was nie geschehen ist) und das Selbsteintrittsrecht – das möglich gewesen wäre – wurde nie in Anspruch genommen.

Du kannst mir sicher erklären, wie das mit den Grundprinzipen unserer Demokratie und unseres Rechtsstaates in Einklang zu bringen ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Haben die denn eine Straftat begangen? Wo sind die Beweise?



Das hat die Justiz und die Ermittlungsbehörden vor Ort zu entscheiden, nicht die deutsche Regierung. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das BKA ermittelt ja schon im Kurdengebiet, aber Beweise haben sie noch keine gefunden und das bedeutet dann, dass man die Leute dort freilassen muss und das bedeutet dann, dass die deutschen Staatsbürger wieder nach Hause kommen. Und nun?



Mir wäre neu, dass das BKA irgendeine Befugnis auf syrischem Hoheitsgebiet hat. Würdest du es zulassen, dass die syrischen Ermittlungsbehörden in Deutschland ermitteln?


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir wäre neu, dass das BKA irgendeine Befugnis auf syrischem Hoheitsgebiet hat. Würdest du es zulassen, dass die syrischen Ermittlungsbehörden in Deutschland ermitteln?



Im Kurdengebiet im nördlichen Irak und Syrien ermitteln BKA Leute.
Natürlich wurden die BKA Leute eingeladen, da es ja um dort inhaftierte deutsche Staatsbürger geht.
Man bietet also der Bundesregierung an, vor Ort zu ermitteln, um Beweise zu finden.
Wäre es dir denn lieber, dass man die Insassen einfach wieder nach Deutschland abschiebt und niemand vor Ort ermitteln kann, um Beweise zu finden, dass sie tatsächlich Verbrechen verübt haben?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2019)

Merkels Kuer in der Fluechtlingspolitik - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Der Rechtsbruch-Mythos und wie man ihn widerlegt | Verfassungsblog


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Im Kurdengebiet im nördlichen Irak und Syrien ermitteln BKA Leute. Natürlich wurden die BKA Leute eingeladen, da es ja um dort inhaftierte deutsche Staatsbürger geht. Man bietet also der Bundesregierung an, vor Ort zu ermitteln, um Beweise zu finden.



A) Wurde das BKA durch offizielle syrische Stellen eingeladen?
B) Inwiefern kennt das BKA bitte syrisches Recht oder syrische Vorschriften?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre es dir denn lieber, dass man die Insassen einfach wieder nach Deutschland abschiebt und niemand vor Ort ermitteln kann, um Beweise zu finden, dass sie tatsächlich Verbrechen verübt haben?



Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die syrischen Behörden ermitteln. Sofern diese keine Verstöße feststellen können, dürfen deutsche Staatsbürger selbstverständlich nach Deutschland einreisen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Merkels Kuer in der Fluechtlingspolitik - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
> Der Rechtsbruch-Mythos und wie man ihn widerlegt | Verfassungsblog



Dein Artikel spricht vom Selbsteintrittsrecht. Das ist richtig, das gibt, das wäre auch eine zulässige Rechtsgrundlage.

Und jetzt lies dir noch mal mein Artikel durch und rate mal, wer das Selbsteintrittsrecht nie offiziell in Anspruch genommen hat.

Na?

Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT



> Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden.



Also das war nicht die Lösung. Deshalb wiederhole ich meine Frage:

Wie ist das mit den Grundprinzipen unserer Demokratie und unseres Rechtsstaates in Einklang zu bringen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Merkels Kuer in der Fluechtlingspolitik - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
> Der Rechtsbruch-Mythos und wie man ihn widerlegt | Verfassungsblog


Danke, und wir können sicher sein, dass aus bestimmten Ecken weiterhin der rechtsradikale Terminus, z.B. aus Kriegsflüchtlingen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu machen, genutzt wird, völlig egal, ob es stimmt oder nicht.

Aber der Provokateur bestätigt es weiter oben ja. Da sitzt jemand mit Mordspaß vor dem Rechner, um mit seinen extremen Worten andere aus der Fassung zu bringen. Und natürlich lässt es den Provokateur kalt, wenn etwas gegen seine Meinung zurück kommt, denn es geht nicht um die Sache, es geht um Provokation. Und es geht darum bestimmte Themen, so unwichtig sie auch sein mögen, immer wieder in die Diskussion zu rücken. Die AfD hat nur ein Thema und dessen Bedeutung geht gegen null. Die Integration der Syrer läuft gut und neue kommen kaum. Wir haben es geschafft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, und wir können sicher sein, dass aus bestimmten Ecken weiterhin der rechtsradikale Terminus, z.B. aus Kriegsflüchtlingen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge zu machen, genutzt wird, völlig egal, ob es stimmt oder nicht.
> 
> Aber der Provokateur bestätigt es weiter oben ja. Da sitzt jemand mit Mordspaß vor dem Rechner, um mit seinen extremen Worten andere aus der Fassung zu bringen. Und natürlich lässt es den Provokateur kalt, wenn etwas gegen seine Meinung zurück kommt, denn es geht nicht um die Sache, es geht um Provokation. Und es geht darum bestimmte Themen, so unwichtig sie auch sein mögen, immer wieder in die Diskussion zu rücken. Die AfD hat nur ein Thema und dessen Bedeutung geht gegen null. Die Integration der Syrer läuft gut und neue kommen kaum. Wir haben es geschafft.



Gelesen hast du aber schon, was der Wissenschaftliche Dienste des Bundestages festgestellt hat, oder?

Das Selbsteintrittsrecht wurde von Deutschland nie in Anspruch genommen. 

Das Parlament hätte abstimmen müssen, das ist nie passiert. Die Flüchtlinge hätten an das sichere Drittland Österreich abgewiesen werden müssen, das ist nie passiert.

Es gibt schlicht keine Rechtsgrundlage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ,,,. Die Flüchtlinge hätten an das sichere Drittland Österreich abgewiesen werden müssen,...


Du hast den Artikel nicht verstanden, oder? "Können" ist kein "müssen". Wenn man Fristen verstreichen lässt, sind sie verstrichen. Das ist kein Rechtsbruch, Herzelchen. Du lügst immer wieder und das mit Vorsatz, denn Du kennst diese Texte zu genau. Weder begangen die Flüchtlinge mit dem Grenzübertritt einen Rechtsbruch, noch unsere Behörden, die sie gewähren ließen. Sie hätten sie zurückschicken können, aber sie mussten es nicht. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?

_„Deutschland könnte die Dublin-Regeln also strenger handhaben und hätte  dies auch im Winter 2015/16 tun können, aber es ist noch kein  Rechtsbruch, eine Handlungsoption nicht zu nutzen.“_


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast den Artikel nicht verstanden, oder? "Können" ist kein "müssen". Wenn man Fristen verstreichen lässt, sind sie verstrichen. Das ist kein Rechtsbruch, Herzelchen. Du lügst immer wieder und das mit Vorsatz, denn Du kennst diese Texte zu genau. Weder begangen die Flüchtlinge mit dem Grenzübertritt einen Rechtsbruch, noch unsere Behörden, die sie gewähren ließen. Sie hätten sie zurückschicken können, aber sie mussten es nicht. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?



Also weißt du es besser, als der wissenschaftliche Dienst des deutschen Bundestages?

Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT



> Eigentlich hätten die aus dem sicheren Drittstaat Österreich kommenden Flüchtlinge an der Grenze abgewiesen werden müssen.



Ausnahme davon:



> Eine Ausnahme von dieser „Pflicht zur Einreiseverweigerung“ sei bei „Vorliegen einer entsprechenden Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Inneren“ möglich. Eine solche Anordnung gab es jedoch nicht. Auch das sogenannte Selbsteintrittsrecht, mit dem Deutschland Asylbewerber aufnehmen kann, die eigentlich in anderen Ländern bleiben müssen, ist nie von der Bundesregierung offiziell in Anspruch genommen worden.



Beides ist nicht passiert. Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie du willst, die Fakten liegen im Artikel klar vor. 

Du bist und bleibst ein Lügner, wie man es von dir gewohnt ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Wurde das BKA durch offizielle syrische Stellen eingeladen?
> B) Inwiefern kennt das BKA bitte syrisches Recht oder syrische Vorschriften?



Wie gesagt, Kurdengebiete. Und was interessiert das BKA syrische Vorschriften?
Es geht darum Beweise zu sammeln, damit man den Leuten, die dort in den Gefängnissen sitzen -- wegen mutmaßlicher Beteiligung einer Terrororganisation -- nach deutschem Recht in Deutschland den Prozess machen kann. Weder Syrien noch sonst wer interessiert sich für die Leute dort. Die wollen sie los werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber, wenn die syrischen Behörden ermitteln. Sofern diese keine Verstöße feststellen können, dürfen deutsche Staatsbürger selbstverständlich nach Deutschland einreisen.



Warum sollten syrische Behörden ermitteln? Das sind Ausländer. Bevor ich viel Geld und Personal investiere, schiebe ich die Leute einfach ab. Sollen sich doch die anderen mit dem Problem herumschlagen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Kurdengebiete.



Welcher Staat soll das bitte sein? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was interessiert das BKA syrische Vorschriften?



Ich gebe zu, ich kenne mich mit syrischem Recht nicht aus, ich würde aber einfach mal vermuten, dass in Syrien syrischen Vorschriften gelten. 

Wie würdest du das finden, wenn syrische Behörden hier auf einmal ermitteln und sich dabei nicht an deutsche Vorschriften halten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum Beweise zu sammeln, damit man den Leuten, die dort in den Gefängnissen sitzen -- wegen mutmaßlicher Beteiligung einer Terrororganisation -- nach deutschem Recht in Deutschland den Prozess machen kann.



Die Verbrechen (sofern welche begangen worden sind) wurden nicht in Deutschland begangen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weder Syrien noch sonst wer interessiert sich für die Leute dort. Die wollen sie los werden.



Ich bin verwirrt. Sitzen diese Leute jetzt im Gefängnis oder nicht? Wenn ja, dann ist das nicht unser Problem. Wenn nein, dürfen sie – sofern sie deutsche Staatsbürger sind – auch nach Deutschland einreisen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten syrische Behörden ermitteln? Das sind Ausländer. Bevor ich viel Geld und Personal investiere, schiebe ich die Leute einfach ab. Sollen sich doch die anderen mit dem Problem herumschlagen.



Wenn Verbrechen in einem Land begangen werden, ermitteln für gewöhnlich die Behörden des Landes. Ist in Deutschland nicht anders.

Wenn hier ausländische Staatsbürger Verbrechen begehen, ermitteln logischerweise deutsche Behörden. Warum soll das in Syrien anders sein?


----------



## Basti1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Kurdengebiete. Und was interessiert das BKA syrische Vorschriften?
> Es geht darum Beweise zu sammeln, damit man den Leuten, die dort in den Gefängnissen sitzen -- wegen mutmaßlicher Beteiligung einer Terrororganisation -- nach deutschem Recht in Deutschland den Prozess machen kann. Weder Syrien noch sonst wer interessiert sich für die Leute dort. Die wollen sie los werden.



Wir wollen diese Leute aber nicht mehr zurück haben...solche Personen sind eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten syrische Behörden ermitteln? Das sind Ausländer. Bevor ich viel Geld und Personal investiere, schiebe ich die Leute einfach ab. Sollen sich doch die anderen mit dem Problem herumschlagen.



Das ist das Problem, eigentlich sollten diese Personen dort zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wo diese auch die Verbrechen begangen haben.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, eigentlich sollten diese Personen dort zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wo diese auch die Verbrechen begangen haben.


Es gäbe auch noch eine Option ähnlich dieser: Internationaler Strafgerichtshof fuer das ehemalige Jugoslawien – Wikipedia
Und die Verbrechen die während der Jugoslawienkriege begangen wurden, dürften denen des IS und Co. in nichts nachstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es gäbe auch noch eine Option ähnlich dieser: Internationaler Strafgerichtshof fuer das ehemalige Jugoslawien – Wikipedia
> Und die Verbrechen die während der Jugoslawienkriege begangen wurden, dürften denen des IS und Co. in nichts nachstehen.



Zumindest eher das, als solche Lösungen wie Guantanamo.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welcher Staat soll das bitte sein?



Muss das immer ein Staat sein?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich kenne mich mit syrischem Recht nicht aus, ich würde aber einfach mal vermuten, dass in Syrien syrischen Vorschriften gelten.
> 
> Wie würdest du das finden, wenn syrische Behörden hier auf einmal ermitteln und sich dabei nicht an deutsche Vorschriften halten?



Wie gesagt, das BKA ermittelt. Was ermitteln die denn? Die ermitteln, ob es Beweise dafür gibt, was man den Leuten dort zur Last legt. 
Und hat Deutschland syrische Ermittler eingeladen? Hab davon nichts gelesen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Verbrechen (sofern welche begangen worden sind) wurden nicht in Deutschland begangen.



Spielt das eine Rolle? Die örtlichen Ermitteln ermitteln nicht, die wollen die Leute los werden. Man will sie also abschieben. Willst du die wieder in Deutschland haben ohne zu wissen, was sie tatsächlich begannen haben? Daher wird ermittelt.
Und wenn man Beweise findet, werden sie angeklagt. Wenn nicht, werden sie frei gelassen und können hier in Deutschland das machen, was sie eben machen wollen.
Es könnten "Gefährder" sein. Du bist doch so dafür, Gefährder zu überwachen, oder nicht? Die nicht, weil sie deutsche Staatsbürger sind?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt. Sitzen diese Leute jetzt im Gefängnis oder nicht? Wenn ja, dann ist das nicht unser Problem. Wenn nein, dürfen sie – sofern sie deutsche Staatsbürger sind – auch nach Deutschland einreisen.



Wieso gibst du dich immer so engstirnig?
Natürlich sitzen sie dort in Gefängnissen. Allerdings kann man denen nichts nachweisen. Und die Behörden sind auch nicht wirklich daran interessiert Beweise zu finden. Die wollen die los werden und weils deutsche Staatsbürger sind, muss Deutschland sie zurück nehmen. Nur will Deutschland keine mutmaßlichen Terroristen ins Land holen. Daher ist das BKA vor Ort und versucht Beweise zu finden, damit man die Leute in Deutschland anklagen kann.
Oder bis du der Meinung, dass man in anderen Ländern Verbrechen begehen kann, aber dafür nicht verfolgt wird?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Verbrechen in einem Land begangen werden, ermitteln für gewöhnlich die Behörden des Landes. Ist in Deutschland nicht anders.
> 
> Wenn hier ausländische Staatsbürger Verbrechen begehen, ermitteln logischerweise deutsche Behörden. Warum soll das in Syrien anders sein?



Hab ich doch gesagt. Ignorierst du immer das, was dir nicht passt?
Den örtlichen Behörden sind die paar Deutsche, die in den Gefängnissen sitzen, völlig egal. Die ermitteln nicht. Die schieben ab und fertig.
Ergo ermittelt das BKA, damit man sie zumindest hier wegen ihrer Verbrechen anklagen kann.
Oder ist es dir egal, was mit denen hier passiert? Sind ja immerhin Deutsche. Also sind das nette Leute und wollen niemanden was tun, was?



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wir wollen diese Leute aber nicht mehr zurück haben...solche Personen sind eine Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit.



Es sind Deutsche Staatsbürger. Sie haben das Recht nach Deutschland einreisen zu können. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem, eigentlich sollten diese Personen dort zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wo diese auch die Verbrechen begangen haben.



Man weiß ja nicht mal, ob sie überhaupt Verbrechen begannen haben, denn es gibt ja keine Beweise. Und die örtlichen Behörden ermitteln nicht, weil es ihnen egal ist, sie wollen die Leute nur loswerden und fertig. Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## JePe (1. März 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Fluechtlingskrise 2015: Unklare Rechtsgrundlage fuer Merkels Grenzoeffnung - WELT



Ich habe nach "Grenzoeffnung" mit dem Lesen aufgehoert. Wenn 2019 immer noch nicht hingenommen wird, dass die Grenze nie geschlossen war (Fun Fact: ausgerechnet Victorious Orban hat selbst wiederholt dagegen gewettert, dies zu tun und fuer diesen Fall den "Zusammenbruch des Schengen-Systems" heraufbeschworen), wegen der Ereignisse dann aber am 13. September Kontrollen eingefuehrt wurden und der EuGH das spaeter fuer nur in Ausnahmefaellen zulaessig erklaert hat, dann fehlt es hier an jeder rationalen Gespraechsgrundlage. Und gegen Bauchgefuehle, Stimmen im Ohr und Engelchen und Teufelchen kann und will ich nicht anargumentieren. In einer Ausarbeitung aus dem Jahr 2017 kommen die Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages - die weder Recht sprechen noch Gesetze erlassen - auch eben nicht zu demselben Ergebnis wie Herr Alexander, sondern stellen nur versachlicht die argumentativen Ansaetze der verschiedenen Auffassungen dar. Und eine Klage der AfD vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht ist krachend gescheitert - zwar aus Formgruenden, aber wenn man die Begruendung im Original liest anstatt den Kommentar dazu in der Jungen Freiheit, scheint man auch dort der Auffassung von Herrn Alexander nicht folgen zu wollen? Warum hat eigentlich nie irgendjemand - nicht Du und nicht einmal die AfD - dagegen geklagt, dass der Fluechtlingsstatus zuerkannt oder subsidiaerer Schutz gewaehrt wurde, obwohl dies doch angeblich kristallklar gegen geltendes Recht verstoesst? Meine Vermutung ist - um sich die Peinlichkeit einer hoechstrichterlichen Klatsche zu ersparen. So kann man immer wieder und wieder und wieder von der Grenzoeffnung und der Herrschaft des Unrechts brabbeln, ohne der Behauptung je Beweise folgen zu lassen. Einem Bodensatz der Bevoelkerung scheint das ja auch zu genuegen.


----------



## blautemple (1. März 2019)

Falscher Thread. Bitte löschen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn es keine Friseure, Müllmänner usw. mehr in den Großstädten gibt weil die sich das Leben dort schlicht nicht mehr leisten können.


Die pendeln. München und Düsseldorf schmarotzen seit Jahrzehnten bei den Nachbarstädten.


----------



## JePe (2. März 2019)

Er ist wieder da: "Ich bin der Partei damals nicht beigetreten, damit es(...)eine Asylpolitik ohne Obergrenze gibt." (Hans-Georg Maassen, ehemaliger Praesident des Bundesamtes fuer Verfassungsschutz)

Eine Obergrenze, die das Grundgesetz wohlgemerkt nicht hergibt. Das ist dann ein bisschen so als wuerde ein Atheist gerne Papst werden.


----------



## JePe (20. März 2019)

Viktor, allein zu Haus: EVP setzt Fidesz-Mitgliedschaft aus.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2019)

Puh wenn das mit der Union nach Merkel so läuft wie man es bei AKK und der JU sieht braucht die SPD nichts machen um sich von der Union abzusetzen


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. April 2019)

BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu

Wie "unerwartet".


----------



## JePe (15. April 2019)

Oh, Zuwanderer begehen Straftaten. Wieso kommt das fuer Dich "unerwartet"? Bist Du etwa ein Rassist und hast abwegigerweise vermutet, Zugewanderte waeren anders als Biodeutsche?

Don´t worry. Wir arbeiten daran.

P. S.

"Event-Charakter" - Studie ueber rechte Hassgewalt in Sachsen. Wie ganz und gar nicht unerwartet.


----------



## Poulton (17. April 2019)

Wenn der saudische Agent klingelt: Saudische Fluechtlinge: Angst vor Verfolgung in Deutschland | MDR.DE
Aber Hauptsache man kann wieder Rüstungsgüter exportieren.


----------



## Sparanus (17. April 2019)

Man könnte jetzt sagen, dass ein Leopard 2 in Saudi Arabien nichts daran ändert oder man macht es zur Prinzipfrage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2019)

„Diese Menschen mit ihrer vielfältigen Kultur, ihrer Herzlichkeit und ihrer Lebensfreude sind uns willkommen, sie sind eine Bereicherung für uns alle.“

Ist doch klasse, das der langweilige Michel nochmal beigebracht bekommt, wie man "richtig" Hochzeiten feiert.


----------



## JePe (1. Mai 2019)

Ich kann das Zitat (?) im verlinkten Text nicht finden. Mit der Maus abgerutscht©?

Ansonsten - keine Bange. Der Michel rueckbereichert im Ausland auch nach Kraeften.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Diese Menschen mit ihrer vielfältigen Kultur, ihrer Herzlichkeit und ihrer Lebensfreude sind uns willkommen, sie sind eine Bereicherung für uns alle.“
> 
> Ist doch klasse, das der langweilige Michel nochmal beigebracht bekommt, wie man "richtig" Hochzeiten feiert.



Du solltest mal von deinem hohen Ross heruntersteigen, das ist mehr als peinlich!
Wie man aus dem Artikel entnehmen kann hatte die Polizie alles sehr schnell unter Kontrolle!

Ach ja und zu was der deutsche Michel alles in der Lage ist, hat er der Welt ausführlich zwischen 1933-1945 gezeigt, insoweit muss man sich da wenig schön reden und kann sich bei deinem überheblichen Gehabe nur andauernd fremdschämen!
Wir haben jedes Recht in unserem Land dafür zu sorgen das die Gesetze eingehalten werden, aber hoch zu Ross zu reiten, um den "armseligen Moslems oder Orientbewohnern" zu zeigen, was für tolle Hechte wir sind, wirkt bei unserer Vergangenheit (des deutschen Michel), ziemlich lächerlich, wir haben weit mehr Menschen umgebracht und uns in der "Ferne" daneben benommen, aus wesentlich nichtigeren Gründen, von dem was der "Michel" im eigenen Land mit normalen, rechtschaffenden Leuten angestellt hat,  die sich gegen diesen Wahnsinn gestellt haben, ganz zu schweigen!

Das ist keine Rechtfertigung unsere Gastfreundschaft und unsere Gesetze zu missachten, aber deine Attitüde dabei, wirkt lächerlich, im Angesicht der Vergangenheit des "Michels"!


----------



## JePe (3. Mai 2019)

Der Beweis - doch, es gibt eine spezifisch deutsche Kultur jenseits der Sprache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke, Plauen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Mai 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann das Zitat (?) im verlinkten Text nicht finden. Mit der Maus abgerutscht©?



Ach komm, du musst dich doch nicht verstellen, du weißt woher das Zitat kommt. 

Ich habe dieses Zitat genommen und den Unterschied zwischen Anspruch und Wirklichkeit aufzuzeigen.



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten - keine Bange. Der Michel rueckbereichert im Ausland auch nach Kraeften.



Ich habe schon mehrfach gesagt, dass mir die Staatsbürgerschaft von Leuten egal ist. Das trifft auch auf deutsche Staatsbürger zu.

Wenn diese - wie man dem verlinkten Artikel entnehmen kann - sich im Ausland nicht benehmen, gehören sie selbstverständlich nach allen juristischen Gegebenheiten belangt.

So wie ich für Deutschland fordere, dass man kriminelle Ausländer entsprechend bestraft, genauso würde ich jedem Spanier beipflichten, der das für sein Land fordert. 

Und wenn deutsche Staatsbürger im Ausland Verbrechen begehen, sind sie dort auch kriminelle Ausländer und gehören, da sie die Gastfreundschaft des Staates mit Füßen treten, entsprechend juristisch behandelt.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie man aus dem Artikel entnehmen kann hatte die Polizie alles sehr schnell unter Kontrolle!



Nur weil die Polizei etwas schnell unter Kontrolle hat, muss man diese Zustände trotzdem nicht kleinreden. Im Idealfall kommt es erst gar nicht zu solchen Zuständen und das wäre möglich, wenn man nicht ständig falsche Toleranz walten lässt, sondern den Leute mal klar macht, dass sie Gäste sind.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja und zu was der deutsche Michel alles in der Lage ist, hat er der Welt ausführlich zwischen 1933-1945 gezeigt, insoweit muss man sich da wenig schön reden und kann sich bei deinem überheblichen Gehabe nur andauernd fremdschämen! Wir haben jedes Recht in unserem Land dafür zu sorgen das die Gesetze eingehalten werden, aber hoch zu Ross zu reiten, um den "armseligen Moslems oder Orientbewohnern" zu zeigen, was für tolle Hechte wir sind, wirkt bei unserer Vergangenheit (des deutschen Michel), ziemlich lächerlich, wir haben weit mehr Menschen umgebracht und uns in der "Ferne" daneben benommen, aus wesentlich nichtigeren Gründen, von dem was der "Michel" im eigenen Land mit normalen, rechtschaffenden Leuten angestellt hat,  die sich gegen diesen Wahnsinn gestellt haben, ganz zu schweigen!



Es gibt genug Länder, die in der Vergangenheit Verbrechen begangen haben. Im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern geht Deutschland mit seiner Vergangenheit ziemlich gut um.

Darüber hinaus verstehe ich das Argument nicht. Weil Deutschland in der Vergangenheit Verbrechen begangen hat, darf es heute keine vernünftige Politik machen? 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Rechtfertigung unsere Gastfreundschaft und unsere Gesetze zu missachten, aber deine Attitüde dabei, wirkt lächerlich, im Angesicht der Vergangenheit des "Michels"!



Tja, aber es heißt nicht umsonst Vergangenheit. Nach meinem Kalender haben wir 2019, nicht 1933. Und wie bereits erwähnt, ich wüsste nicht, warum Verbrechen von vor 70 Jahren uns daran hindern sollten, heute vernünftige Politik zu machen.

_______________________________________________

Zurück zum Thema:

Wenn Fachkräfte trauern.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2019)

Es ist symptomatisch, dass die "Fachkräfte/Einzelfälle/Goldstücke"-Fraktion (also jene, die seit gefühlt 1000 Jahren jedes Mal auf's Neue furchtbar kreativ und gewitzt diese Begriffe mit sarkastischem Zwinkern benutzt), sich selbst verheddert in ihrer begrifflichen Verallgemeinerung. 
Diese Hochzeits- und Trauergesellschaften haben nichts mit der Zuwanderung der letzten paar Jahre zu tun. Das sind eher die Leute aus den verschiedenen Clans (Mirris und Co., diese ganzen "libanesischen Kurden" etc.), denen man in der Tat seit vielen Jahren viel zu viel hat durchgehen lassen. Hier in Bremen kann man ja auch ein Lied davon singen. Die Leute, die in den letzten Jahren als Flüchtlinge (...) nach Deutschland gekommen sind, werden von diesen Clans höchstens für die Drecksarbeit angeworben - die dürfen aber bestimmt nicht bei deren Familienfeiern mitmachen.

Ich arbeite beruflich mit Flüchtlingen und viele meiner Kolleginnen und Kollegen, überwiegend selbst mit Zuwanderungsgeschichte, können da Stories aus den Communities erzählen, dass einem die Ohren schlackern. Die "klassischen" Flüchtlinge, wie gesagt, werden da eher für Handlangerjobs angeworben oder plötzlich wird auf deren Namen 'ne Waffe bestellt oder sowas und sie fahren dann dafür ein, während die Clans weiter ihre Geschäfte machen.


----------



## JePe (16. Juni 2019)

Einzelfall incoming: Fall Luebcke - Spur in rechte Szene?


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Unfassbar!

Doris von Sayn-Wittgenstein rueckt zurueck an AfD-Spitze in Schleswig-Holstein

Eine aktive Holocaust Leugnerin wird wieder zum Landesvorstand gewählt!
Ich hoffe das die AfD möglichst bald als Gesamtpartei unter Beobachtung de Verfassungsschutzes steht und gesellschaftlich noch viel deutlicher systemtisch ausgegrenzt wird!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Unfassbar!
> 
> Doris von Sayn-Wittgenstein rueckt zurueck an AfD-Spitze in Schleswig-Holstein
> 
> ...



Und da meinen einige, auch hier im Forum, immer noch man müsse bzgl. der AfD irgendwas differenzieren... 

Aber Bielefeld ist ja auch genauso erfunden wie der Holocaust, oder?

*Carolin Kebekus - Das Bielefeldlied / 1:15min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RLxqCiruFAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JePe (30. Juni 2019)

„Sogar in unserer Partei sind schon jene Kraefte am Werk, die am Tod unserer Nation mitwirken. Dies gilt es zu erkennen.“

Antifa-U-Boote in der AfD. Uiuiui. Die sollte mal auf BTM´s gecheckt werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

Die Schlepperin Carola Rackete ist ja jetzt in Italien unter Hausarrest. 

Ich hoffe, sie bekommt ein ähnliche Strafe wie der Schlepper Bernd Keller in Griechenland bekommen hat. Der musste von seinen ursprünglichen 16 1/2 Jahren leider nur 2 1/2 Jahre absitzen, aber das dürfte hoffentlich ein Eindruck bei diesem Kriminellen hinterlassen haben.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

Passend dazu - 20 Mal probiert, 20 Mal hat´s funktioniert: Wie man die Debatte nach Rechts verschiebt.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Schlepperin Carola Rackete ist ja jetzt in Italien unter Hausarrest.
> 
> Ich hoffe, sie bekommt ein ähnliche Strafe wie der Schlepper Bernd Keller in Griechenland bekommen hat. Der musste von seinen ursprünglichen 16 1/2 Jahren leider nur 2 1/2 Jahre absitzen, aber das dürfte hoffentlich ein Eindruck bei diesem Kriminellen hinterlassen haben.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vRuuW5reogc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

Menschenleben retten ist nicht illegal, aber es ist auch wahr, dass diese Aktionen die Flüchtlinge eher dazu verleiten ins Schlauchboot zu steigen und diese gefährliche Reise anzutreten.
Das ganze ist nicht einfach zu lösen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir eine Quelle nennen, nach der Frau Rackete für das Retten von Menschenleben unter Hausarrest steht?

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird ihr der Prozess gemacht, weil sie mutmaßlich Gesetze gebrochen hat.

Carola Rackete: Boehmermann feiert Spendenerfolg - Freilassung der Sea-Watch-Kapitaenin gefordert | Politik



> Der 31-Jährigen werden Beihilfe zur illegalen Einwanderung, Verletzung des Seerechts und Widerstand gegen die Staatsgewalt vorgeworfen, weil sie sich Anweisungen von Militärschiffen widersetzt haben soll.



Für diese Vorwürfe muss sie sich jetzt zu Recht vor der Justiz verantworten.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

Ein Schnellboot der Kuestenwache soll sie fast "zerstoert" haben. So ein renitentes Luder. Da ist Italien ja gerade noch einmal einer Invasion entronnen und sollte Frau Rackete mal lieber froh sein, dass man sie nicht torpediert hat!

Hier gibt es einen Aufsatz zum Thema von einer mit der Thematik befassten Professorin und hier eine Ausarbeitung der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages. Beide kommen zu deutlich differenzierteren Ergebnissen, die man durchaus so lesen kann, dass das italienische Recht - und das mag hier durchaus verletzt worden sein - im Konflikt mit vorrangigen Vertraegen und Normen steht. Insbesondere die Moeglichkeit, die Geretteten nach Libyen zurueckzubringen - so sie dort ueberhaupt herkommen - wird ausgeschlossen und stattdessen die Verpflichtung betont, den migrationsrechtlichen Status der Geretteten zu ueberpruefen.

Aber hey. Einfach mal einen raushauen. Das liegt Herrn Salvini traditionell mehr und verfaengt ja scheinbar bei Teilen des Publikums. Unvergessen, wie er 2009 vorschlug, getrennte Eisenbahnwaggons fuer Einwanderer und gebuertige Italiener einzufuehren. Wenn man nur einen Hammer hat, ist eben jedes Problem ein Nagel. Und wenn der einzige "Wert", fuer den man steht, wolluestig zur Schau gestellter Rassismus ist, dann ist eben jedes Problem ein Auslaender.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

Aber Herr Salvini als stellvertretender Ministerpräsident (Exekutivie) ist doch gar nicht für die Judikative zuständig. 

Darüber hinaus ist es ja schön, was eine Professorin  und der Wissenschaftlichen Dienste des Deutschen Bundestages so herausgefunden haben mögen, am Ende ist die italienische Justiz zuständig.

Und die klärt das. 

Und das Beispiel von dem Kriminellen Bernd Keller zeigt, dass auch Schlepper ihre gerechte Strafe erhalten können, auch wenn er sie leider nicht ganz absitzen musste.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

Salvini ist seit 2018 auch Innenminister und insoweit unmittelbar an der Gebung der Gesetze, nach denen geurteilt werden wird, beteiligt gewesen. Kausalkette und so. Steht bestimmt auch im von Dir so geschaetzten Duden.

Ansonsten wurde er vor einem Jahr selbst angeklagt, weil er ... ach, Lesen bildet. Da der Senat ihm aber die Immunitaet nicht entzog, gab es am Ende weder Freispruch noch Verurteilung. In dieser Beziehung ist Italien noch stets sehr zuverlaessig gewesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Salvini ist seit 2018 auch Innenminister und insoweit unmittelbar an der Gebung der Gesetze, nach denen geurteilt werden wird, beteiligt gewesen. Kausalkette und so. Steht bestimmt auch im von Dir so geschaetzten Duden.



Ich gebe zu, ich kenne mich im politischen System Italiens nicht aus, aber ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass Italien als demokratischer Rechtsstaat ein Parlament (Legislative) hat, dass für die Gesetzgebung zuständig ist. 



JePe schrieb:


> Ansonsten wurde er vor einem Jahr selbst angeklagt, weil er ... ach, Lesen bildet. Da der Senat ihm aber die Immunitaet nicht entzog, gab es am Ende weder Freispruch noch Verurteilung. In dieser Beziehung ist Italien noch stets sehr zuverlaessig gewesen.



Angeklagt heißt nicht verurteilt. Ich nehme an, auch im italienischen Staat gilt man als unschuldig, bis man rechtskräftig verurteilt worden ist. 

Darüber hinaus ist der Senat Teil der Legislative und nicht der Exekutive. Jemanden die Immunität zu entziehen oder halt auch nicht, ist Aufgabe der Legislative.

Was genau möchtest du bezwecken? Uns zeigen, dass in Italien die Gewaltenteilung funktioniert? Ist doch super, dann muss Frau Rackete doch keine Angst haben, sich für ihre Taten vor der Judikative zu verantworten.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

Ich bezwecke gar nichts. Ich habe ausgefuehrt, dass das italienische Recht mutmasslich im Konflikt mit vorrangigen Normen steht und Herr Salvini in diesem Kontext angeklagt worden waere, haetten seine Buddies im Senat nicht das Haendchen ueber ihn gehalten. "Fun" Fact: Mit ebendieser Vetternwirtschaft aufzuraeumen war eins der zentralen Versprechen der Fuenf Sterne-Bewegung und einige Zeit stand sogar im Parteistatut ein Passus, nach dem Parteimitglieder ein etwaiges Mandat aufzugeben hatten, sollten sie angeklagt werden. Dieser Passus wurde gestrichen. 2018. Sachen gibt´s.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich bezwecke gar nichts. Ich habe ausgefuehrt, dass das italienische Recht mutmasslich im Konflikt mit vorrangigen Normen steht und Herr Salvini in diesem Kontext angeklagt worden waere, haetten seine Buddies im Senat nicht das Haendchen ueber ihn gehalten.



Sofern es da einen Konflikt gibt, wird die Justiz das schon berücksichtigen. Und für den Vorwurf, dass seine „Buddies“ seine Hand über ihn gehalten haben, hast du sicherlich auch Beweise, oder soll das hier eine lustige VT werden?

Oder ist es nur Aluhut, wenn es einem nicht passt?



JePe schrieb:


> "Fun" Fact: Mit ebendieser Vetternwirtschaft aufzuraeumen war eins der zentralen Versprechen der Fuenf Sterne-Bewegung und einige Zeit stand sogar im Parteistatut ein Passus, nach dem Parteimitglieder ein etwaiges Mandat aufzugeben hatten, sollten sie angeklagt werden. Dieser Passus wurde gestrichen. 2018. Sachen gibt´s.



Fun Fact: Herr Salvini ist gar nicht Mitglied der Fünf Sterne Bewegung, sondern der Lega Nord. Sachen gibt’s.

PS: Aber was hat das alles mit den mutmaßlich strafbaren Handlungen von Frau Rackete zu tun?


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

Die Fuenf Sterne-Bewegung ist der Koalitionspartner der Lega Nord und hat ihre Mitglieder per Suggestivfrage abstimmen lassen (Klick, Klick, Klick). Von den uebrigen Fraktionen gibt es keine Erkenntnisse ueber das Abstimmverhalten der Senatsmitglieder - ausser natuerlich dem Ergebnis der Abstimmung. Womit ich den argumenteresistenten Aluhut an seinen rrrrrrrechtsmaessigen Besitzer zurueckgebe und mich aus diesem zermuerbenden Ping-Pong-Spiel verabschiede.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Schlepperin Carola Rackete ist ja jetzt in Italien unter Hausarrest.
> 
> Ich hoffe, sie bekommt ein ähnliche Strafe wie der Schlepper Bernd Keller in Griechenland bekommen hat. Der musste von seinen ursprünglichen 16 1/2 Jahren leider nur 2 1/2 Jahre absitzen, aber das dürfte hoffentlich ein Eindruck bei diesem Kriminellen hinterlassen haben.



Das war wohl ein Satz mit X!

Laut der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters entschied das Gericht, die Kapitänin habe das Gesetz nicht gebrochen, als sie in den Hafen von Lampedusa einlief. Sie sei ihrer Pflicht gefolgt, Menschenleben zu retten.

Insoweit kommt es zu gar keiner Anklage, weil das italienische Gericht keine Grundlage dafür sieht, sondern der Kapitänin bescheinigt, Menschenleben gesetzeskonform gerettet zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

Ist natürlich schade, dass es so gekommen ist, aber der Vorwurf der Beihilfe zu illegaler Migration steht ja noch im Raum und am 9. Juli hat sie diesbezüglich eine Anhörung vor der Staatsanwaltschaft.

Noch ist also Hoffnung, dass sie für ihre Schlepperei bestraft wird.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2019)

Kein Mensch ist illegal.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

Nette Nebelkerze. Niemand behauptet, dass Menschen illegal wären.

Der Vorwurf lautet: "Beihilfe zu illegaler *Migration*."


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist natürlich schade, dass es so gekommen ist, aber der Vorwurf der Beihilfe zu illegaler Migration steht ja noch im Raum und am 9. Juli hat sie diesbezüglich eine Anhörung vor der Staatsanwaltschaft.
> 
> Noch ist also Hoffnung, dass sie für ihre Schlepperei bestraft wird.



Was die Staatsanwaltschaft hier sieht oder ermitteln will, ist nach der Begründung der Richterin ziemlich wurscht, erstmal müßte ein Gericht überhaupt eine Anklage zulassen, das sehe ich nach dem Urteil der Richterin  nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

Die Richterin verwarf die Punkte "Gewalt gegen Kriegsschiffe" und "Widerstand gegen Beamte". Der Vorwurf "Beihilfe zur illegalen Migration" steht nach wie vor im Raum. Darüber gibt es eine Anhörung am 9. Juli 2019.

Ferner hat der zuständige Staatsanwalt erklärt, er lasse prüfen, ob es Rechtsmittel gegen die Entscheidung der Richterin gibt.


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

Wie kann die Erfuellung der Pflicht, Menschenleben zu retten (O-Ton der Richterin) Beihilfe zu illegaler Migration sein? Aber hey. Shice auf ein paar Menschenleben, von denen es da unten Deiner Meinung nach ja eh zu viele gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie kann die Erfuellung der Pflicht, Menschenleben zu retten (O-Ton der Richterin) Beihilfe zu illegaler Migration sein? Aber hey. Shice auf ein paar Menschenleben, von denen es da unten Deiner Meinung nach ja eh zu viele gibt.



Die Menschenleben waren ja nicht in Gefahr. Das sah auch der EGMR, der einen Eilantrag der Sea-Watch abgelehnt hatte, Italien anzufahren.

Diejenige auf dem Schiff, die Hilfe brauchten, wurden schon vorher aufgenommen. Frau Rackete hatte zwei Wochen Zeit einen anderen Ort anzusteuern, aber sie hatte aus rein ideologieschen Gründen Lampedusa gewählt.

Übrigens die selbe Insel über die auch ein gewisser Anis Amri per Schlepper Taxi nach Europa kam. Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man den Schleppern nicht das Handwerk legt. 

Und dann gibt es auch noch Leute, die das verteidigen, dass diese Schlepper ihr Handwerk machen.


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

Die Richterin sah das irgendwie anders. Aber vermutlich ist das so eine linksversiffte Gutmenschenbazille, der Deine humanistische Weitsicht und vorurteilsfreie Menschenkenntnis fehlt. Welcher Hafen sicher ist und welcher nicht, entscheidet nicht der Poebel am Stammtisch, sondern See- und Voelkerrecht und im Zweifel eben Gerichte. Und irgendwie sind bislang alle anderer Meinung als Du.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

Komisch, die Richter am EGMR sind dann vermutlich nur dilettantische Laien, ja?

Darüber hinaus, ist doch super, dass Frau Rackete weiter machen darf.

Dann können weitere "Fachkräfte" wie Herr Amri, der Mörder von Maria Ladenburger oder jüngst die Gruppenvergewaltiger aus Freiburg per Shuttle-Service nach Europa angelandet werden.

Dann kann das Zusammenleben weiter "ausgehandelt" werden.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frau Rackete hatte zwei Wochen Zeit einen anderen Ort anzusteuern, aber sie hatte aus rein ideologieschen Gründen Lampedusa gewählt.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig.
Mit in der Eilentscheidung des EuGH war, dass sie das Seegebiet vor Italien nicht verlassen darf, bis zur endgültigen politischen Klärung, wohin die Flüchtlinge gebracht werden sollen.
Daran hat sie sich gehalten.
Zwei Wochen später waren dann weder genug Vorräte oder Treibstoff noch vorhanden, ein anderes Ziel noch zu erreichen (außer Tripolis/Libyen, dass gerade beschossen wird - haha...), ihr blieb nur ein naher italienischer Hafen übrig.

Im Übrigen verstößt Italien derzeit massiv gegen geltendes Seerecht, das über nationalem Recht steht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 2 ist hier interessant:
Angemessener Such- und Rettungsdienst.
Alle Küstenstaaten sind hiermit verpflichtet, einen angemessenen Suchdienst vorzuhalten.
Ist also bekannt, dass evtl. Schiffe in Seenot sein könnten, MUSS verpflichtend danach gesucht werden.
Grob (vielleicht milchmädchenhaft - bin ja kein Experte) hochgerechnet auf das italienische Seegebiet und der zu erwartenden Anzahl von (Schlauch-)booten, müsste Italien ca. 30 Suchschiffe nonstop im Einsatz haben...
Im Einsatz haben sie 0 Schiffe...


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz richtig..



Was du schreibst, ja das stimmt, das ist so nicht ganz richtig.



compisucher schrieb:


> Mit in der Eilentscheidung des EuGH war, dass sie das Seegebiet vor Italien nicht verlassen darf, bis zur endgültigen politischen Klärung, wohin die Flüchtlinge gebracht werden sollen. Daran hat sie sich gehalten.



Also erstens, es war der EGMR, nicht der EuGH und zweitens, war das nicht die Entscheidung. 

Seenotrettung: "Sea-Watch 3" darf nicht in Italien anlegen | ZEIT ONLINE



compisucher schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen später waren dann weder genug Vorräte oder Treibstoff noch vorhanden, ein anderes Ziel noch zu erreichen (außer Tripolis/Libyen, dass gerade beschossen wird - haha...), ihr blieb nur ein naher italienischer Hafen übrig.



Völlig falsche Darstellung der Abläufe. 

Am 12. Juni nimmt die Sea Watch 53 Menschen vor der Küste vor Libyen auf. 11 Menschen werden aus medizinischen Grünen an Land genommen. 

Das Schiff wartet vor Lampedusa ohne Genehmigung auf Einlass. Am 21. Juni wird ein Eilantrag beim EGMR gestellt, dieser wird am 25. Juni abgelehnt. Am 26. Juni fährt die Sea Watch entgegen dem Eilantrag in den Hafen ein.

Es waren also 2 Wochen Zeit, die angeblich so armen, hilfsbedürftigen Menschen woanders anzulanden. Frau Rackete hat – vermutlich aus ideologischen Gründen – zwei Wochen vor Lampdeusa ausgeharrt um Italien zu erpressen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Im Übrigen verstößt Italien derzeit massiv gegen geltendes Seerecht, das über nationalem Recht steht:



Vermutlich hat der EGMR deshalb ja auch im Sinne Italiens geurteilt, richtig?



compisucher schrieb:


> Punkt 2 ist hier interessant:
> Angemessener Such- und Rettungsdienst.
> Alle Küstenstaaten sind hiermit verpflichtet, einen angemessenen Suchdienst vorzuhalten.
> Ist also bekannt, dass evtl. Schiffe in Seenot sein könnten, MUSS verpflichtend danach gesucht werden.
> ...



Italien hat einen Küstenschutz für italienische Gewässer. Wenn Leute in den Hoheitsgewässern anderer Staaten in Seenot geraten, wer ist nach dem von dir zitierten Recht dafür verantwortlich, diesen Gewässer zu schützen?

Kleiner Tipp. Italien ist es nicht.


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

Dumm nur, wenn die Seenot in internationalen Gewässern eintritt anstatt in libyschen - und ebendies behauptet Sea Watch - und See- und Voelkerrecht doch etwas komplizierter sind, als Dein Weltbild es scheinbar auszuhalten vermag. Ansonsten faellt mir nur noch Schopenhauer ein:

_Aber jeder erbaermliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein koennte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehoert, stolz zu sein: hieran erholt er sich und ist nun dankbarlich bereit alle Fehler und Torheiten, die ihr eigen sind, mit Haenden und Fuessen zu verteidigen._

Du kennst bestimmt das Maerchen vom Aschenputtel? Wenn der Schuh passt, zieht man ihn sich an.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Dumm nur, wenn die Seenot in internationalen Gewässern eintritt anstatt in libyschen - und ebendies behauptet Sea Watch - und See- und Voelkerrecht doch etwas komplizierter sind, als Dein Weltbild es scheinbar auszuhalten vermag. Ansonsten faellt mir nur noch Schopenhauer ein:



Und Italien ist der einzige Anrainerstaat des Mittelmeers? Sofern die Seenot tatsächlich in internationalen Gewässer stattgefunden hat – was zu beweisen wäre – inwiefern trifft Italien das mehr, als andere Anrainerstaaten des Mittelmeers?

Darüber hinaus, stimmt, das Recht ist kompliziert. Und dafür gibt es dann halt Gerichte.

Gerichte, wie der EGMR, der diesbezüglich etwas entschieden hat.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2019)

Der Wortlaut des Urteil bekomme ich nicht kopiert, aber einfach googeln.
Das Schiff durfte sich nicht (großartig) bewegen und musste vor der 12 Meilen Zone vor Italien warten.
Ob Frau Rackete ideologisch in ihrer Entscheidung beeinflusst war, weiss ich nicht, ich kenne die Dame ja gar nicht.

Das EGMR (da hast du recht) hat nicht im Sinne Italiens geurteilt, sondern geurteilt, dass sich keine hilfsbedürftigen Menschen auf dem Schiff aufhalten würden, 
das ein Einlaufen mit der Absicht, die Personen von Bord gehen zu lassen, in irgendeinen Hafen rechtfertigen würde.
Steht ja selbst in dem von dir verlinkten Artikel so drinnen...
Das Urteil wird ja nicht umsonst kritisiert, da es den Richtern kaum möglich war, von der (nicht) Hilfsbedürftigkeit sich zu überzeugen.

Italien beansprucht (wider internationalem Seerecht) die kompletten Gewässer bis zur 12 Meilen Zone Libyens, wenn sie das beanspruchen, dann müssen sie auch dafür eine Seenotrettung vorhalten, denke ich, oder?

Dass da wieder ein Konflikt mit Libyen besteht, die ihre Zone auf 50 sm ausgedehnt haben will, erschwert die zusätzliche Verwirrnis.

Je nach Definition und richterlicher Einschätzung hat Frau Rackete die Flüchtlinge innerhalb oder außerhalb der Hoheitsgewässer Libyens herausgeholt.
Freie Auswahl 3, 12, 30 oder 50 sm Libyen vs. 3, 12 oder alles bis an die 12 sm Libyens heran... wer hat alleine in dem Punkt Recht? Ich weiss es nicht...

Aber das Seerecht ist das eine und die von dir angesprochene Problematik mit, sagen wir mal "unerwünschten Flüchtlingen" eine andere.

Kurzer Ausflug ins Jahr 1945/46:
Meine Mutter + Bruder + Oma saßen als ostpreussische Flüchtlinge 1 Jahr und 4 Monate in einem Internierungslager in Dänemark, bis zweifelsfrei, trotz Nachkriegswirren, 
ihre Herkunft geklärt und ebenso geklärt war, dass keiner der drei noch der gefallene Opa ein NSDAP Parteibuch besaß.

Mit diesem Hintergrund  meine ICH, dass es zweifelsfrei richtig ist, Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen aber ebenso zweifelsfrei gewährleistet werden muss, 
dass absolut klar gestellt werden muss, wer ins Land (egal ob D, ITA, FRA oder wasauchimmer) hineinkommt.
Und im Zweifel muss eben dann diese Person einige Monate oder Jahre in einem "Internierungslager" zubringen, bis der Sachverhalt geklärt ist.
Wenn das vor 70 Jahren funktionierte, sollte das im 21. Jahrhundert eigentlich sogar besser funktionieren...

Ich möchte eben nur nicht, dass alle, die kommen wollen, pauschal als "Verbrecher" dargestellt werden.
Ja, es gibt die von dir beschriebenen Fälle und ja, es ist mehr als ein Einzelfall und ja, ich finde es genau so beschissen und abstoßend.
So verhält man sich nicht in einem Gastland, das einem aufgenommen hat.

Andererseits kenne ich hier einige Flüchtlinge persönlich (hauptsächlich Syrer), die sich wirklich redlich bemühen, sich zu integrieren und alle eine Ausbildung oder Job haben.
Außer, dass sie meist eine unaussprechlichen Namen haben, erkenne ICH ich keinen Unterschied zum gemeinen Deutschen.

Und ja, ich halte es für das deutlich bessere Konzept, Flüchtlingsströme zu vermeiden, an statt interkulturelles Konfliktpotential zu haben.
Dazu bedarf es aber sinnvolle und gewaltige Investitionen dorthin, wo all die Menschen herkommen.
Ob es uns nun passt oder nicht - alleine werden sie es nicht schaffen.

Und all jene, die schon unterwegs sind, soll geholfen werden.
Wären wir an ihrer Stelle, würden wir uns über Hilfe auch mehr freuen als über Ablehnung...


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Italien ist der einzige Anrainerstaat des Mittelmeers?



Natuerlich nicht. Aber Lampedusa ist nach der behaupteten Seenotsposition am naechsten gelegen und duerfte auch der Definition eines "sicheren Hafens" am ehesten entsprechen. Obwohl Salvini & Co. alles daran setzen, sich qualitativ libyschen Verhaeltnissen anzunaehern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)was zu beweisen wäre(...)



Warum ist das zu beweisen? Warum widerlegst Du es nicht einfach? Und sollte Dir das gelingen - was wuerde es an der Tatsache aendern, dass ein libyscher Hafen eben gerade kein sicherer Hafen ist?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, stimmt, das Recht ist kompliziert. Und dafür gibt es dann halt Gerichte.



Und wenn es mal eng wird auch noch Immunitaet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gerichte, wie der EGMR, der diesbezüglich etwas entschieden hat.



Der EMGR hat im konkreten Fall gar nichts entschieden, er hat lediglich einen auf Anordnung einer oder mehrerer Massnahmen gerichteten Antrag zurueckgewiesen. Wenn es Dich nach Entscheidungen des EMGR zum Thema duerstet, kann ich Dir Urteil Nr. 27765/09 vom 23. Februar 2012 empfehlen.


----------



## Mancko (3. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Wie kann die Erfuellung der Pflicht, Menschenleben zu retten (O-Ton der Richterin) Beihilfe zu illegaler Migration sein? Aber hey. Shice auf ein paar Menschenleben, von denen es da unten Deiner Meinung nach ja eh zu viele gibt.



Dann soll sie gefälligst einen Hafen in Nordafrika anlaufen und die Leute dort absetzen wo sie hergekommen sind. Die hat in EU Häfen nichts verloren. Die Australier hätten der lebenslanges Einreiseverbot verpasst und parallel die Nussschale aufgebracht und abgewrackt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2019)

Das Problem ist ja, dass die Schlepper diese Rettungsschiffe in ihr Geschäft miteinkalkulieren. So wird die nobelste Absicht doch zur Katastrophe.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

Frankfurt – Bahnhof: Kind wird vor Zug gestossen und stirbt – Mann festgenommen - FOCUS Online

Einzelfall die tausendste. Aber keine Sorge, wir schaffen das...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Und was hat das jetzt mit der Herkunft des Täters zu tun?
Deutsche stoßen also niemals Leute vor Zügen?


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frankfurt – Bahnhof: Kind wird vor Zug gestossen und stirbt – Mann festgenommen - FOCUS Online
> 
> Einzelfall die tausendste. Aber keine Sorge, wir schaffen das...



Das bei Asybewerbern ein anderes Aggressionspotenzial vorhanden ist, vor allem wenn diese aus Afrika oder dem arabischen Raum kommen, ist eine Sache. Dort ist das Rechtssystem eben nicht mit unserem zu Vergleichen.

Aber Menschen ohne Vorwarnung vor Züge zu werfen, das hat weniger mit krimineller Energie zu tun oder das der Täter Afrikaner ist, als viel mehr mit einem psychischen Problem.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der Herkunft des Täters zu tun?



Zu einem: BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT

BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT

Zum anderen, hätten wir einen vernünftigen Grenzschutz sowie eine vernünftige Migrationspolitik, wäre dieser Mord vielleicht zu verhindern gewesen. Da wir aber beides nicht haben, werden wir es leider nicht erfahren.

Hier musste jetzt leider wieder ein unschuldiges Kind die falsche Politik mit seinem Leben bezahlen. Ein weiteres Opfer auf dem Altar der "Willkommenskultur". Wir schaffen das...



Threshold schrieb:


> Deutsche stoßen also niemals Leute vor Zügen?



1) Das hat außer dir niemand behauptet.

2) Doch tun sie. Nur halt statistisch gesehen, weniger als Zuwanderer. Die sind nämlich bei Tötungsdelikten überrepräsentiert.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das bei Asybewerbern ein anderes Aggressionspotenzial vorhanden ist, vor allem wenn diese aus Afrika oder dem arabischen Raum kommen, ist eine Sache. Dort ist das Rechtssystem eben nicht mit unserem zu Vergleichen.



Deshalb braucht es – außer einem vernünftigen Grenzschutz, einer vernünftigen Migrationspolitik und zeitnahen und großflächtigen Rückführungen – eine Polizei, die endlich mal die Samthandschuhe weglegt und die notwendige Robustheit gegen diese illegale Subjekte anwendet. 

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber Menschen ohne Vorwarnung vor Züge zu werfen, das hat weniger mit krimineller Energie zu tun oder das der Täter Afrikaner ist, als viel mehr mit einem psychischen Problem.



„psychisches Problem“ ist wohl das neue Framingwort, um das Wort „Einzelfall“ abzulösen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2019)

Es sind noch keine genauen Hintergründe zu der Tat bekannt.
Und ich habe noch keine Statistik zu Kriminalfällen solcher Art gesehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es sind noch keine genauen Hintergründe zu der Tat bekannt.
> Und ich habe noch keine Statistik zu Kriminalfällen solcher Art gesehen.



Es war ein Tötungsdelikt. Zuwanderer sind bei Tötungsdelikten überrepräsentiert. Wie viel mehr Statistik darf es denn noch sein?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2019)

Öhm, dass Zuwanderer häufiger Menschen vor Züge stoßen?


----------



## Seeefe (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „psychisches Problem“ ist wohl das neue Framingwort, um das Wort „Einzelfall“ abzulösen.



Das ist einfach die nüchterne Erklärung. Aus welchem Motiv er gehandelt haben wird, werden die Ermittlungen zeigen. Psychisch gesund wird der Mensch bestimmt nicht sein. Du kannst das härteste Strafgesetzbuch der Welt haben, es wird niemals so eine Tat verhindern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, dass Zuwanderer häufiger Menschen vor Züge stoßen?



Ich sagte doch bereits, sie sind bei Tötungsdelikten überrepräsentiert. Wozu brauchst du da noch eine spezielle Statistik für "vor Züge stoßen"?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist einfach die nüchterne Erklärung. Aus welchem Motiv er gehandelt haben wird, werden die Ermittlungen zeigen. Psychisch gesund wird der Mensch bestimmt nicht sein. Du kannst das härteste Strafgesetzbuch der Welt haben, es wird niemals so eine Tat verhindern.



Natürlich wird ein härteres Strafrecht, sowas nicht verhindern. Aber ein vernünftigen Grenzschutz, eine vernünftige Migrationspolitik hätte das unter Umständen verhindern können.

Und ferner, ich bin da absolut bei dir, ein härteres Strafrecht wird keine Straftaten verhindern. Allerdings  kann ein härteres Strafrecht verhindern, dass der gleiche Täter nochmal eine Tat verüben kann.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (29. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht war es auch ein Terroranschlag? Es wurden 2 Personen auf die Gleise geschubst, und der dritte der geschubst werden sollte, hat sich gewehrt.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Frankfurt – Bahnhof: Kind wird vor Zug gestossen und stirbt – Mann festgenommen - FOCUS Online



Voerde: Frau vor Zug gestossen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum anderen, hätten wir einen vernünftigen Grenzschutz sowie eine vernünftige Migrationspolitik, wäre dieser Mord vielleicht zu verhindern gewesen. Da wir aber beides nicht haben, werden wir es leider nicht erfahren.



Dann halten wir uns doch mal an die zur Stunde vorliegenden, gesicherten Informationen: war der Tatverdaechtige ein sich illegal in Deutschland aufhaltender Mensch (Du solltest Dir nicht zu schade sein, die "Subjekte" ab und an so zu nennen)? Und wenn nicht - wie haetten der "vernuenftige Grenzschutz" und die "vernuenftige Migrationspolitik" dieses Verbrechen verhindern koennen?

Aber Hauptsache die Hacken zusammengeschlagen und "Deutschland den Deutschen" gegroehlt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Das hat außer dir niemand behauptet.



Stimmt. Und doch: so sicher wie ueber das Amen in der Kirche war ich mir, welchen "Beitrag" ich heute in diesem Forum von Dir finden werde. Bist Du moeglicherweise, wie war das Wort doch gleich, ein kleines bisschen "geframt"?

 Warum hast Du den Zwischenfall in Voerde eigentlich nicht mit einem reisserischen Post bedacht? Womoeglich, weil Dir die Opfer xxxxxxxegal sind und Dir nur als trojanische Pferde fuer Deine mit missionarischem Eifer ueberbrachte Botschaft vom schnackselnden, mordluesternen, in der sozialen Haengematte vor sich hingammelnden Auslaender dienen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)und zeitnahen und großflächtigen Rückführungen(...)



... die Heimathorst ja in Aussicht gestellt, aber nicht so wirklich umgesetzt hat - weil Deine Pin-Ups in Italien und Ungarn zwar Dir zum Vorbild taugen, aber den Handelnden scheinbar nicht so recht zum Verhandlungspartner.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)eine Polizei, die endlich mal die Samthandschuhe weglegt und die notwendige Robustheit gegen diese illegale Subjekte anwendet.
> 
> Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.



Was moechtest Du uns damit suggerieren? Abknallen, die ganzen Schwarzfuesse? Fuer das "fuehlen" ist in diesem Rechtsstaat, den bewahren zu wollen Deinesgleichen ja staendig behauptet, nicht die Knueppelpolizei zustaendig, sondern die Justiz.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum anderen, hätten wir einen vernünftigen Grenzschutz sowie eine vernünftige Migrationspolitik, wäre dieser Mord vielleicht zu verhindern gewesen. Da wir aber beides nicht haben, werden wir es leider nicht erfahren.



Und hätten wir weniger Spinner im Land, würde es allen besser gehen.
Hör bitte mal auf immer Nonsens zu verbreiten.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch bereits, sie sind bei Tötungsdelikten überrepräsentiert. Wozu brauchst du da noch eine spezielle Statistik für "vor Züge stoßen"?


Threshold's (rhetorische) Frage war, ob Deutsche sowas nicht tun. Deine Antwort darauf, "statistisch gesehen weniger als Zuwanderer..."
Ich habe eben noch keine Statistik über sowas gesehen, wie viele Bahnhofschubser Migrationshintergrund haben und wie viele nicht.

Das war eben auf solche Fälle bezogen. Nicht auf Delikte im Allgemeinen.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2019)

Dann wird es aber allerhoechste Zeit, dass die NSAfD da mal eine Anfrage macht. Bei der Gelegenheit koennte man auch noch Geschlecht und sexuelle Orientierung erfassen. So ist fuer jeden potenziellen Waehler was zum haten dabei.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Threshold's (rhetorische) Frage war, ob Deutsche sowas nicht tun. Deine Antwort darauf, "statistisch gesehen weniger als Zuwanderer..."
> Ich habe eben noch keine Statistik über sowas gesehen, wie viele Bahnhofschubser Migrationshintergrund haben und wie viele nicht.



Und es spielt auch keine Rolle. Wenn jemand einen anderen vorm Zug stößt, gibt es da deutliche Probleme, die absolut nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun haben.

Aber es gibt eben Leute, die nur eine Herkunft sehen und dann sofort im Afd Bereich grübeln --- das ist ein Ausländer. Er muss also illegal sein und damit sowie ein Verbrecher. Bla bla bla.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juli 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Voerde: Frau vor Zug gestossen.



Na, wir wollen doch hier etwa keinen Whataboutism betreiben, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Dann halten wir uns doch mal an die zur Stunde vorliegenden, gesicherten Informationen: war der Tatverdaechtige ein sich illegal in Deutschland aufhaltender Mensch (Du solltest Dir nicht zu schade sein, die "Subjekte" ab und an so zu nennen)? Und wenn nicht - wie haetten der "vernuenftige Grenzschutz" und die "vernuenftige Migrationspolitik" dieses Verbrechen verhindern koennen?



Duden | Subjekt | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



> 3 verachtenswerter *Mensch*



Und als Beispiel gibt der Duden folgendes vor: „kriminelle Subjekte“. Wüsste jetzt nicht, was an der Formulierung verwerflich sein soll. Trifft doch perfekt zu.

Darüber hinaus niemand behauptet, dass vernünftiger Grenzschutz und vernünftige Migrationspolitik alle Verbrechen verhindert. Das habe ich auch nie getan. Nichts bietet hundertprozentige Sicherheit. Nur lässt du den Sicherheitsgurt beim Autofahren weg, weil er nicht zu einhundert Prozent Sicherheit bietet? Warum sollte wir das beim Grenzschutz/Migrationspolitik tun?



JePe schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache die Hacken zusammengeschlagen und "Deutschland den Deutschen" gegroehlt.



Da du ja so selbstsicher bist, kannst du mir sicher jene Stelle zitieren, wo ich das geschrieben habe, oder? 



JePe schrieb:


> Stimmt. Und doch: so sicher wie ueber das Amen in der Kirche war ich mir, welchen "Beitrag" ich heute in diesem Forum von Dir finden werde. Bist Du moeglicherweise, wie war das Wort doch gleich, ein kleines bisschen "geframt"?



Wie so oft, passt mal wieder dieses Zitat:

In Deutschland gilt derjenige, der auf den Schmutz hinweist, für viel gefährlicher als derjenige, der den Schmutz macht.



JePe schrieb:


> Warum hast Du den Zwischenfall in Voerde eigentlich nicht mit einem reisserischen Post bedacht? Womoeglich, weil Dir die Opfer xxxxxxxegal sind und Dir nur als trojanische Pferde fuer Deine mit missionarischem Eifer ueberbrachte Botschaft vom schnackselnden, mordluesternen, in der sozialen Haengematte vor sich hingammelnden Auslaender dienen?



Das der Täter in Voerde serbischer Staatsbürger ist – was man übrigens auch der von dir verlinkten Quelle entnehmen kann – ist dir sicherlich nur kurz entgangen, oder?

Also kann die These „böse Ausländer“ ja schon mal nicht stimmen, sonst hätte ich mich ja über den Täter in Voerde auslassen müssen, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> ... die Heimathorst ja in Aussicht gestellt, aber nicht so wirklich umgesetzt hat - weil Deine Pin-Ups in Italien und Ungarn zwar Dir zum Vorbild taugen, aber den Handelnden scheinbar nicht so recht zum Verhandlungspartner.



Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass Italien oder Ungarn afrikanische Länder wären, aber bitte erhelle mich gerne. 



JePe schrieb:


> Was moechtest Du uns damit suggerieren? Abknallen, die ganzen Schwarzfuesse?



Zwischen „abknallen“ und „Samthandschuhe“ gibt es noch eine ganz Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten. Wozu hat unsere Polizei eigentlich eine entsprechende Ausrüstung, wenn sie sie nie einsetzen kann, ohne das der nächste linkseingestellte Politiker von „Polizeigewalt“ rumweint?



JePe schrieb:


> Fuer das "fuehlen" ist in diesem Rechtsstaat, den bewahren zu wollen Deinesgleichen ja staendig behauptet, nicht die Knueppelpolizei zustaendig, sondern die Justiz.



Und deren ständige 68er Zeigefinger Rechtsprechung ist einer der Gründe, warum die Fachkräfte uns nicht ernstnehmen und sich benehmen, wie sie wollen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und hätten wir weniger Spinner im Land, würde es allen besser gehen.
> Hör bitte mal auf immer Nonsens zu verbreiten.



Ich bin doch einer der ersten, der möchte, dass weniger Spinner ins Land kommen. Aber dafür wird man – auch hier im Thread – ja immer persönlich angegangen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Threshold's (rhetorische) Frage war, ob Deutsche sowas nicht tun. Deine Antwort darauf, "statistisch gesehen weniger als Zuwanderer..."
> Ich habe eben noch keine Statistik über sowas gesehen, wie viele Bahnhofschubser Migrationshintergrund haben und wie viele nicht.



Es geht immer noch um Tötungsdelikte. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dir das noch begreiflicher machen soll. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das war eben auf solche Fälle bezogen. Nicht auf Delikte im Allgemeinen.



Also möchtest du, dass die Tötungsdelikte auf jede einzelne Tat aufgeschlüsselt werden?

Da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und es spielt auch keine Rolle. Wenn jemand einen anderen vorm Zug stößt, gibt es da deutliche Probleme, die absolut nichts mit der Herkunft zu tun haben.
> 
> Aber es gibt eben Leute, die nur eine Herkunft sehen und dann sofort im Afd Bereich grübeln --- das ist ein Ausländer. Er muss also illegal sein und damit sowie ein Verbrecher. Bla bla bla.



Komisch, auf einmal sind Verallgemeinerung was doofes. Wie kommts?


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juli 2019)

Also mich würde interessieren ob das wirklich Geisteskrank war oder ein Anschlag sein soll. Das ist ja eine relativ simple Methode um Schrecken zu verbreiten und braucht keinerlei Vorbereitung.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (29. Juli 2019)

Wieso wird hier eigentlich sofort von AfD-Sprech geredet, sobald irgendeiner etwas von im Verhältnis höherer Kriminalitätsrate von Ausländern schreibt? Auch Grüne und CDU'ler gefällt das nicht. Wissen aber, dass sie darüber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit reden sollten, da sonst aufgrund der PC Isolierung droht. 

Einfach Probleme beim Namen nennen und Vorschläge zur Lösung bringen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Parteizugehörigkeiten. Ich diskutiere da jedenfalls gerne mit meinen Grünen Schwiegereltern, die mir grundsätzlich auch zustimmen (wohlsituierte SUV / elektrofahrrad Nutzer die gerne auch zum Ski fahren durch die gegend fliegen).


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und als Beispiel gibt der Duden folgendes vor: „kriminelle Subjekte“. Wüsste jetzt nicht, was an der Formulierung verwerflich sein soll. Trifft doch perfekt zu.



Bist Du vergesslich? Du hast nicht von _dem kriminellen_ Subjekt gesprochen, sondern von _den_ Subjekten - in einem Kontext, der keinen anderen Schluss erlaubt, als dass jeder nicht Biodeutsche bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils ein Verbrecher ist, der an der Grenze aufgehalten gehoert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur lässt du den Sicherheitsgurt beim Autofahren weg, weil er nicht zu einhundert Prozent Sicherheit bietet? Warum sollte wir das beim Grenzschutz/Migrationspolitik tun?



Ein Schritt nach dem anderen. War der Taeter denn nun ein sich illegal in Deutschland aufhaltender Mensch oder nicht? Denn wenn nicht, ist all Dein Geschwafel von Vernunft und Gurt irgendwie ... sinnlos? Ein rhetorisches Feigenblatt eben und ein billiger Aufhaenger, um hier ein weiteres Mal durchsichtige Hetze zu verbreiten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, dass Italien oder Ungarn afrikanische Länder wären, aber bitte erhelle mich gerne.



Und mir waere neu, dass Afrika noch an Deutschland grenzt - was Rueckfuehrungen dorthin nach dem Dublin-Verfahren schwierig macht. Vielleicht liest Du ja erstmal die Gesetze und Vertraege, ehe Du Dich hier zum Waechter ueber das Recht aufschwingst?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zwischen „abknallen“ und „Samthandschuhe“ gibt es noch eine ganz Bandbreite an Möglichkeiten. Wozu hat unsere Polizei eigentlich eine entsprechende Ausrüstung, wenn sie sie nie einsetzen kann, ohne das der nächste linkseingestellte Politiker von „Polizeigewalt“ rumweint?



Und was genau schwebt Dir da nun vor? Die Antwort bist Du irgendwie schuldig geblieben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin doch einer der ersten, der möchte, dass weniger Spinner ins Land kommen. Aber dafür wird man – auch hier im Thread – ja immer persönlich angegangen.



Ich meine die Spinner, die ihr Leben lang schon hier sind immer wieder die gleiche Kotze verbreiten.


----------



## seahawk (29. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also mich würde interessieren ob das wirklich Geisteskrank war oder ein Anschlag sein soll. Das ist ja eine relativ simple Methode um Schrecken zu verbreiten und braucht keinerlei Vorbereitung.



Der war sicherlich von der Flucht, den Erlebnissen während dieser und dann dem unwürdigen Leben in Deutschland traumatisiert. Hier war der Täter das erste Opfer und es ist Deutschland, das versäumt hat ihm zu helfen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Juli 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier eigentlich sofort von AfD-Sprech geredet, sobald irgendeiner etwas von im Verhältnis höherer Kriminalitätsrate von Ausländern schreibt? Auch Grüne und CDU'ler gefällt das nicht. Wissen aber, dass sie darüber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit reden sollten, da sonst aufgrund der PC Isolierung droht.
> 
> Einfach Probleme beim Namen nennen und Vorschläge zur Lösung bringen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Parteizugehörigkeiten. Ich diskutiere da jedenfalls gerne mit meinen Grünen Schwiegereltern, die mir grundsätzlich auch zustimmen (wohlsituierte SUV / elektrofahrrad Nutzer die gerne auch zum Ski fahren durch die gegend fliegen).


Weil man dann immer nur auf die Herkunft verweist. Gefolgt von einem die passen nicht zu uns. Bei Gewalt fällt übrigens durch alle Nationalitäten eine Sache auf. Es sind fast immer junge Männer. Wenn man dafür jetzt Konsequenzen fordern würde oder gar für Männer direkt oh da wäre was los.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der war sicherlich von der Flucht, den Erlebnissen während dieser und dann dem unwürdigen Leben in Deutschland traumatisiert.* Hier war der Täter das erste Opfer und es ist Deutschland, das versäumt hat ihm zu helfen.*



Sorry, aber in dem konkreten Fall geht die Schuldzuweisung einfach an den Gegebenheiten vorbei.

Psychiater und Psychologen wachsen leider nicht an Bäumen und wir haben auch ohne den Bedarf der seit 2015 zusätzlich durch die Flüchtlinge erwachsen ist schon seit Jahren eine klaffende Lücke in Bezug auf den ständig wachsenden Bedarf und das real vorhandene Angebot bei Psychotherapien. Die zusätzliche Problematik der Sprachbarriere kommt als einschränkendes Problem bei Flüchtlingen / Migranten auch noch zusätzlich hinzu.

Selbst für Personen die der deutschen Sprache relativ mächtig sind betragen die durchschnittlichen Wartezeiten auf eine Psychotherapie vielerorts mindestens zwischen 6 bis 10 Monate und eine medikamentöse Behandlung, ohne begleitende Psychotherapie, durch einen Psychiater, mag zwar für kurzfristige Überbrückungen eine Option sein, ist aber alleine für sich auch keine auf Dauer auslegbare Lösung, wenn die Ursachen nicht möglichst parallel aufgearbeitet werden und dem Betroffenen in einer länger ausgelegten, begleitenden, Therapie Methoden und Wege aufgezeigt wird wie er sein Leben trotz der Traumata bestreiten kann.

Selbst wenn man also mehr wollen würde, den Bedarf an psychologischer Betreuung & Therapie von Migranten / Flüchtlingen könnte "Deutschland" aktuell und in absehbarer Zukunft nicht in ausreichenden Maße befriedigen und sicherstellen. 



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Weil man dann immer nur auf die Herkunft  verweist. Gefolgt von einem die passen nicht zu uns. Bei Gewalt fällt  übrigens durch alle Nationalitäten eine Sache auf. Es sind fast immer  junge Männer. Wenn man dafür jetzt Konsequenzen fordern würde oder gar  für Männer direkt oh da wäre was los.



Und schaut man dann genauer hin fällt auf das bei besagten jungen Männern in nicht wenigen Fällen aus sozial bedenklichen Brennpunkten und / oder aus Familien mit einem stark wertekonservativen Migrationshintergrund kommen, aus Ländern die eine stark patriarchal gesellschaftliche Prägung mit Fokus auf  persöhnliche und familiäre Ehre besitzen, die dann auch noch in Xter Generation, trotz deutschen Pass, auch hier in Deutschland lebend weitergegeben wird (siehe z.B. Problematik arabische / nordafrikanische Großfamilien / Clans, aber auch beim einen oder anderen Balkanland).

Am Ende ist das halt das Ergebnis Jahrzehnte verfehlter Integration und staatlichen Unwillens sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen zu wollen, frei dem Motto: "Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn!".
Das funktioniert halt nur so lange bis der "Sumpf" so groß geworden ist das er irgendwann permanenter Regelmäßigkeit am überschwappen ist.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Juli 2019)

Der Kerl kam scheinbar aus der Schweiz. Mal sehen ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen dazu noch mal melden.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

Man hat wohl Kokain in seinem Blut gefunden.
Der Serbe der vor 2 Wochen eine Frau vor einen Zug geschubst hat stand auch unter Drogen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juli 2019)

Nun sind sie halt da tot. Mir doch egal. *schulterzuck*


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der Kerl kam scheinbar aus der Schweiz. Mal sehen ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen dazu noch mal melden.


Er lebt in der Schweiz, kommt aber aus Eritrea. Warum soll die Fraktion "Anti Migration" jetzt schweigen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Juli 2019)

Hm wieso wohl. Weil man diesmal nicht Merkel und Co die Schuld geben kann? Wie man es ja hier schon versucht hat.


----------



## seahawk (30. Juli 2019)

Eigentlich war das nicht einmal eine Nachricht wert und es ist schrecklich, dass die ethnische Herkunft des armen, kranken Mannes in die Medien gegeben wurde.


----------



## JePe (30. Juli 2019)

Wo ist eigentlich Kaaruzo?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

Ihr seid wohl nicht auf Facebook.
Kaaruzo ist gar nichts.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

Bei Facebook weht ein anderer Wind.
Aber ich beteilige mich da an keinen politischen Diskussionen.
Sollen die mal alle machen.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2019)

Facebook ist ein "Rentner"netzwerk. Also wo sich Personen über 30 tummeln.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

Und ihr seid alle U30?


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ihr seid alle U30?


Siehe mein Profil.

Ja bei Facebook sind mehr die Älteren unterwegs. Bei Twitter auch.
Bei Instagram mehr Jüngere. Und bei YouTube.


----------



## Slezer (30. Juli 2019)

Und ich bin nirgends 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juli 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Und ich bin nirgends
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


Naja, wer braucht den ganzen Kram auch?


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juli 2019)

Ich brauche es.
Grade auf meiner Interrail Reise hätte ich ein paar Probleme gehabt, hätte ich nicht einfach in der Interrail Gruppe fragen können.

Ja Foren erfüllen das auch, aber die hat man nicht so schnell zur Hand.

Für RL Kontakte brauche ich FB hingegen überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juli 2019)

Früher hatten wir IRC und waren auch glücklich.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ihr seid alle U30?


Nein, bin dort aber trotzdem nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Juli 2019)

Es ist nicht das Medium es sind die Informationen die fließen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. August 2019)

Carsten Lindemann kommt mal wieder mit einem "geistreichen" Vorschlag um die Ecke.

Nach seiner Auffassung sollte man alle Kinder die bis zur Einschulung nicht ausreichend Deutschkenntnisse erworben haben nicht mehr einschulen:

Kein Deutsch, keine Einschulung - CDU-Politiker stoesst Diskussion an | WEB.DE

Eine solche Maßnahme würde vor allem Kinder von Migranten und Flüchtlingen treffen.
Wie eine solche Maßnahme allerdings dafür sorgen soll das sich die Situation ändert, das inzwischen 16% der Erstklässler zur Einschulung nahezu gar kein Deutsch mehr können, und nicht nur für weitere Ausgrenzung und Stigmatisierung sorgt lässt Herr Lindemann natürlich mal wieder völlig offen.

Das soll nicht heißen dass die Sprachentwicklung von Kindern und Grundschülern in Deutschland inzwischen zunehmend problematische Züge annimmt (etwa 40% der Erstklässler können so gut wie kein bis unzureichend Deutsch).
Die Lösung kann aber nicht sein die Kinder, meistens für die Versäumnisse ihrer Eltern, durch Entzug / Vorenthalten der Bildung dafür zu bestrafen.

Hier sehe ich viel mehr die Notwendigkeit die Eltern durch Druck dazu anzuhalten selbst die Sprache ihres "Gastlandes" zu erlernen (wo es meist schon anfängt warum auch die Kinder dann Deutsch nicht richtig lernen) und in der frühkindlichen Betreuung (Kindergarten, Grundschule) für mehr sprachliche Förderung und geschultes Personal zu sorgen.


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Carsten Lindemann kommt mal wieder mit einem "geistreichen" Vorschlag um die Ecke.



Nimmt den denn noch einer für Voll?


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2019)

Nur weil sie kein Deutsch können soll ihnen Bildung vorenthalten werden?
Wie soll man an einer deutschen Schule was lernen ohne Deutsch zu können? Nein, dann lieber ein Jahr Sprachschule und dann in die Grundschule.
Wird mit Kindern die geistig noch nicht so weit sind ja auch gemacht.


----------



## JePe (6. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, dann lieber ein Jahr Sprachschule und dann in die Grundschule.



... wobei das Teil seines Vorschlags ist: Linnemann schlaegt fuer betroffene Kinder eine Vorschulpflicht vor.

Im Paket - also erst die Sprache zu lernen und so ueberhaupt erst in die Lage versetzt zu werden, dem Unterricht folgen zu koennen - ist das ein fuer CDU-Verhaeltnisse fast schon erfrischend sinnvolle Idee.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2019)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand gute Gründe gegen die Idee vorgebracht?
Denn sorry, das ist doch kein Ausschluss aus der Bildungsgesellschaft, wenn man denen noch ein Jahr Deutsch beibringt und es ist nun wirklich kein großer Makel im Lebenslauf, wenn man ein Jahr älter ist.


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2019)

Halte ich für den einzig gangbaren Weg, entweder Vorschule mit sprachlicher Förderung, oder spezielle sprachliche Förderklassen für die ersten 2 Grundschuljahre, mit eventuell 2 Lehrern und abgestimmten Lernprogramm.

Mit allem anderen tuen wir allen Kindern keinen gefallen, die einen "langweilen" sich, die anderen sind permanent überfordert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. August 2019)

Den Vorschlag sehe ich jetzt auch nicht als katastrophal an. Aber meiner Meinung nach sollte einfach schon früher angesetzt werden. Einmal damit, dass es mehr Integrationskurse (=Sprachkurse des Bundesamtes für Migration und Flüchtlinge [Bamf]) geben sollte, die Kinderbetreuung anbieten bzw. die Möglichkeit zusätzlicher Drittmittel für das Angebot einer Kinderbetreuung nicht ausschließen. Das war nämlich bis vor kurzem (arbeite jetzt in einem etwas anderen Bereich, daher habe ich aktuellste Entwicklungen evtl. nicht mitgekriegt) ein Riesenproblem: die Mütter, die nunmal hauptsächlich mit der Erziehung zuhause beschäftigt sind, hocken mit den Kindern da, und können mangels Betreuungsangeboten schlicht keinen Sprachkurse besuchen, also auch quasi nicht Deutsch lernen und es dementsprechend nicht an die Kids weitergeben. Integrationskurse ohne Kinderbetreuung sind dementsprechend ein ziemliches Eigentor, was kommunale Verwaltungen nur mit sehr kreativen Lösungen in Zusammenarbeit mit zivilgesellschaftlichen Akteuren etwas abmildern können.
Ein anderer Ansatz wäre eine bundesweite KiTa-Pflicht für mindestens (!) das letzte Jahr vor der Einschulung, inkl. entsprechender personeller Ausstattung in Form von Sprach(früh)förderkräften.


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2019)

Oder einfach Unterricht nicht in Deutsch. Man sollte mehrsprachig unterrichten.


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ein anderer Ansatz wäre eine bundesweite KiTa-Pflicht für mindestens (!) das letzte Jahr vor der Einschulung, inkl. entsprechender personeller Ausstattung in Form von Sprach(früh)förderkräften.



Das kostet aber Geld. 
Und seit wann gibt der Staat für Bildung Geld aus?


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder einfach Unterricht nicht in Deutsch. Man sollte mehrsprachig unterrichten.



In welchem Rahmen? Feste, mehrsprachige Klassen, wo die Kids dann schön säuberlich ethnolinguistisch aufgeteilt werden? Auch nicht integrationsförderlich, oder? Oder denkst du da an Binnendifferenzierung nach dem Motto: "So Kinders, Mathe-Unterricht! Alle Schwarzköpfe bitte in den Nebenraum zu Herrn Kümmeltürk!" ? Mehrsprachiger Unterricht kann gut klappen, wenn es eine gemeinsame Sprache (kann ja auch eine Zweitsprache sein) und eine gemeinsame Lingua Franca gibt. Mit diversen verschiedenen Sprachen ohne gemeinsame Sprache halte ich effektiven Unterricht, der allen Kindern in einer Klasse gleichermaßen gerecht wird, für sehr schwierig. Wenn du Ideen oder Vorschläge hast, immer raus damit!


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2019)

Die Kritik an Linnemann ist doch nur ein weiterer Beleg das viele Politiker in einer von der Realität abgeschotteten Filterblase leben. Wie soll denn ein Kind das kein Deutsch kann dem Unterricht folgen? Ein paar würden es schaffen und dadurch die Sprache lernen, die meisten aber nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2019)

Die Kritik an Linnemann ist insofern schon berechtigt, als es halt nur medienwirksamer Aktionismus ist. Es ist gut, dass die Problematik angesprochen wird, aber eigentlich muss an anderer Stelle geschraubt werden. Allerdings hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gerade die Union sich bspw. einer Kita-Pflicht immer verweigert.

/edit: und die wäre genau eine solche Stellschraube. Richtig ist aber, dass wie so oft der hysterische Ton der Kritik nicht angemessen ist. Ja, es wäre keine gute Lösung mit den Vorschulklassen. Der jetzige Status Quo ist aber ebenso wenig ein guter. Das ist mal wieder ein Problem, das über Jahre und Jahrzehnte vor sich hergeschoben worden ist. Und nun ist das sprichwörtliche Kind eben schon lange in den Brunnen gefallen. Der Vorschlag von Linnemann ist ein Versuch, eine Sofortmaßnahme anzubieten und sich damit ins Gespräch zu bringen. Das allein ist aber nicht nachhaltig, sondern muss im Rahmen einer größeren Strategie gedacht werden. Da ist das Schlagwort "Familienbildung" ein wichtiger Ansatz. Alle in einer Familie müssen über Kurz oder Lang Deutsch lernen, schon allein um ihre eigenen, individuellen Möglichkeiten zu stärken, sich hier zurecht zu finden. Und ebenso dazu gehört, dass Bildung nicht allein in der Schule passiert (auch wenn es in vielen anderen Ländern genau so ist, dass man als Eltern die Bildung komplett den Lehrern überlässt, weil alles andere wäre respektlos, schließlich sind das die Experten), sondern wichtige Weichen dafür eben auch zuhause gestellt werden. Und es von daher wichtig ist, dass zuhause (auch) Deutsch gesprochen wird, dass Eltern zu Elternabenden/-gesprächen gehen (wobei dort wiederum die Möglichkeit für Sprachmittlung gegeben sein muss, je nach Bedarf!) etc. etc.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kostet aber Geld.
> Und seit wann gibt der Staat für Bildung Geld aus?


Das Problem liegt hier aber auch im Förderalismus begründet. Bildung ist Ländersache und demzufolge haben auch die die Kosten dafür zu schultern. Kitas und vorschulische Bildung sind m.W. nach Aufgabe der jeweiligen Kommune. Wenn man sich anschaut wie die finanzielle Lage so mancher Kommunen aussieht, insbesondere solchen die einen hohen Anteil an Menschen haben die in prekären Verhältnissen leben, und das nicht nur temporär sondern dauerhaft, dann kann man sich ausmalen wie es um das Angebot in diesem Bereich steht.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

Thema fremdsprachiger Unterricht:
Das ist keine schlechte Idee, aber in welcher Sprache sollen wir das tun? Ich wäre ja für die Sprachen anderer EU Staaten wie Frankreich und Spanien. Aber das bringt bei dem Klientel auch nichts. Nein da müssen wir konsequent Deutsch unterrichten.


----------



## JePe (7. August 2019)

Schule ist kein Selbstzweck, sondern soll Heranwachsenden dabei helfen, einen guten und chancenreichen Start ins Leben zu haben (stark idealisiertes Ziel, I know). Man muss den Gedanken nicht moegen, aber - dabei sollten auch die Erfordernisse von anschliessenden Bildungseinrichtungen und schliesslich des Arbeitsmarktes beruecksichtigt werden. Und da waeren bessere Deutschkenntnisse sicher hilfreich. Uebrigens auch bei den Edeldeutschen.


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> In welchem Rahmen? Feste, mehrsprachige Klassen, wo die Kids dann schön säuberlich ethnolinguistisch aufgeteilt werden? Auch nicht integrationsförderlich, oder? Oder denkst du da an Binnendifferenzierung nach dem Motto: "So Kinders, Mathe-Unterricht! Alle Schwarzköpfe bitte in den Nebenraum zu Herrn Kümmeltürk!" ? Mehrsprachiger Unterricht kann gut klappen, wenn es eine gemeinsame Sprache (kann ja auch eine Zweitsprache sein) und eine gemeinsame Lingua Franca gibt. Mit diversen verschiedenen Sprachen ohne gemeinsame Sprache halte ich effektiven Unterricht, der allen Kindern in einer Klasse gleichermaßen gerecht wird, für sehr schwierig. Wenn du Ideen oder Vorschläge hast, immer raus damit!



Manche Fächer eben in Arabisch, manche in Türkisch, andere in Englisch und nur Deutsch in Deutsch.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Diese Posts nerven nur noch!

Wenn du außer Sarkasmus und Provokation nichts zur Debatte beizutragen hast, enthalte dich doch einfach!

Es handelt sich weder um internationale Schulen, noch um türkische oder arabische Schulen, insoweit wird außerin Fremdsprachen an allgemeinen deutschen Schulen in Deutsch unterrichtet!
Ich weiß auch nicht was es daran zu diskutieren gibt, oder wer jemals etwas anderes vorgeschlagen hat?!


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

Es wäre vielleicht, Betonung auf vielleicht, in Zukunft fast alles in Englisch zu unterrichten. Aber auf Türkisch und Arabisch? Never


----------



## Basti1988 (7. August 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Manche Fächer eben in Arabisch, manche in Türkisch, andere in Englisch und nur Deutsch in Deutsch.



Wir leben aber nicht in Istanbul oder Riad, sondern in Deutschland. Fremdsprachen außer Englisch sollten Seperat Privat (auf eigene Kosten) unterrichtet werden.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Das ist genauso ein völlig verblödeter Post, wieviel Fremdsprachen unterrichtet werden hängt vom Schulzweig ab, es gibt allgemeine deutsche Schulen, da werden  bis zu drei Fremdsprachen unterrichtet, ich selber hatte 2 bis zur 11 Klasse.
Wie kommst du auf den blödsinnigen Trichter, das es nur Englisch als Fremdsprache gibt?


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht, Betonung auf vielleicht, in Zukunft fast alles in Englisch zu unterrichten. Aber auf Türkisch und Arabisch? Never



Auch das halte ich, auch wenn es nur ein Vielleicht ist, für völlig ausgeschlossen. Du vernichtest doch nicht deine eigene sprachliche Kultur und wenn man englisch besser einbinden möchte, dann halte ich englisch an der Grundschule (Fremdsprachen lernen sich mit jüngeren Jahren leichter) für einen Schritt und wesentlich mehr und längeren Schüleraustasch (staatlich gefördert) für den richtigen Weg. 

Leider sind wir mit dem Brexit, davon wieder weit entfernt, Fremdsprachen lernt man nur effektiv bei täglichem Gebrauch, allerdings kann das ja wohl nicht auf Kosten der eigenen Sprache gehen. Ich meine in Europa sprechen mehr Menschen muttersprachlich Deutsch, als Französisch oder Englisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. August 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Manche Fächer eben in Arabisch, manche in Türkisch, andere in Englisch und nur Deutsch in Deutsch.



Du meinst das ernst, oder? Hast du mal darüber nachgedacht, was das bedeutet? 

Zum einen ist es unverzichtbar, Deutsch zu können. Alles andere ist verblendeter Unfug. Und neben Deutsch als Zweitsprache sollen die Kids dann auch noch weitere Sprachen in unterschiedlichen Fächern lernen, in denen es um die Vermittlung ganz anderer fachlicher Inhalte geht? Das ist ein derartig absurder Gedanke...


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist genauso ein völlig verblödeter Post, wieviel Fremdsprachen unterrichtet werden hängt vom Schulzweig ab, es gibt allgemeine deutsche Schulen, da werden  bis zu drei Fremdsprachen unterrichtet, ich selber hatte 2 bis zur 11 Klasse.
> Wie kommst du auf den blödsinnigen Trichter, das es nur Englisch als Fremdsprache gibt?


Wenn ich mich an meine Schulzeit zurückerinnere: Realschule, mit der 7.   Klasse (auch schon wieder 20 Jahre her) ging an jeden ein Bogen was man  machen möchte. Zur  Auswahl  standen Französisch, Russisch, NAT. Ich hatte Russisch gewählt,  für was leider nicht genug zusammen gekommen sind und als Alternativfach für den Fall NAT.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch das halte ich, auch wenn es nur ein Vielleicht ist, für völlig ausgeschlossen. Du vernichtest doch nicht deine eigene sprachliche Kultur und wenn man englisch besser einbinden möchte, dann halte ich englisch an der Grundschule (Fremdsprachen lernen sich mit jüngeren Jahren leichter) für einen Schritt und wesentlich mehr und längeren Schüleraustasch (staatlich gefördert) für den richtigen Weg.


Von vernichten hat niemand gesprochen. Ich stelle es mir eher vor wie mit den Sprachen der Minderheiten in anderen Staaten.
Das Ziel muss aufjedenfall sein, dass jeder Europäer Englisch auf Niveau eines Muttersprachlers beherrscht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Leider sind wir mit dem Brexit, davon wieder weit entfernt, Fremdsprachen lernt man nur effektiv bei täglichem Gebrauch, allerdings kann das ja wohl nicht auf Kosten der eigenen Sprache gehen. Ich meine in Europa sprechen mehr Menschen muttersprachlich Deutsch, als Französisch oder Englisch.


Ich sehe das ohne Kontext zum Brexit, Englisch ist einfach die Weltsprache. Deutsch ist es nicht und es ist absolut undenkbar Deutsch auch nur in Europa zur gemeinsamen Sprache zu machen.
Mir geht es nicht um meine patriotischen Gefühle sondern um die Effektivität.

@pulli
NAT? Naturwissenschaften oder hast du Netzwerkadressen übersetzt?^^


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Von vernichten hat niemand gesprochen. Ich stelle es mir eher vor wie mit den Sprachen der Minderheiten in anderen Staaten.


Auch in Deutschland haben wir Minderheiten die eigenen Sprachunterricht haben, wie z.B. Sorben.



Sparanus schrieb:


> @pulli
> NAT? Naturwissenschaften oder hast du Netzwerkadressen übersetzt?^^


Das war die Abkürzung damals. War für Naturwissenschaften. Vom  "IT" Unterricht anno 99/00 mag ich nicht sprechen. Win 3.11 mit MS  Office 3 und dazu genaue Klickanleitung, wie man ein Programm öffnet,  Windows herunterfährt, ein Fenster vergrößert, verkleinert, ...  -.-


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auch in Deutschland haben wir Minderheiten die eigenen Sprachunterricht haben, wie z.B. Sorben.


Im Gegensatz zu anderen Staaten nicht in nennenswerter Zahl und daher nicht nennenswert repräsentiert und daher kein guter Vergleich für diesen Fall.
Wenn meine Familie nicht aus der Gegend kommen würde, hätte ich keine Ahnung was Sorben sind.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn meine Familie nicht aus der Gegend kommen würde, hätte ich keine Ahnung was Sorben sind.


Bildung heute... Erschreckend und soetwas hat Abitur (in deinem Fall Notabitur). Nationale Minderheiten waren, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, Thema in der Grundschule im Heimat- und Sachkundeunterricht gewesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bildung heute... Erschreckend und soetwas hat Abitur.



Und solche Menschen sitzen dann reihenweise bei uns in entscheidenden Positionen und halten sich selbst für elitär.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und solche Menschen sitzen dann reihenweise bei uns in entscheidenden Positionen und halten sich selbst für elitär.


Echte Wessis (und Berliner) halt. Gelernte Schauspieler sind sie auch noch allesamt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Salve,

könnt ihr es auch alle mal eine Runde kleiner angehen lassen?

An der Diskussion, seit dem Sparanus auch "noch", das Englische als Weltsprache ins Spiel gebracht hat, sieht man doch wie vertrakt die Lage ist.
Wie soll ein Kind, das nicht mal (richtig) Deutsch kann, dann in einer deutschen Schule, "vielleicht" englischem Unterricht folgen?

Linnemann hat jedenfalls ein grundsätzliches Problem angesprochen, das ja aus meiner Erfahrung nicht nur Migrantenkinder (hier vor allen dingen aus dem türkischen und arabischen Raum) betrifft, sondern wenn man ehrlich ist, auch Kinder aus bildungsfernen Schichten, die sich um die frühkindliche Entwicklung ihrer Sprösslinge nicht mehr "kümmern" können oder wollen.

Insoweit wird es wenn man den Effektivitätsgednken von Sparanus aufgreift wohl ohne Zwang nicht gehen, verpflichtende Vorschule zur Sprachvorbereitung auf die Grundschule etc. etc. oder noch mehr Inklusion von der ersten Klasse der Grundschule an, mit wesentlich mehr Lehrern und Kosten etc etc, die Entwicklungen zeigen jenfalls in diese Richtungen.

Wenn man Chancengleichheit erhalten will, was ich persönlich ja auch will, wird es ohne heftige Bevormundung und Eingriffe in "Elternrechte" jedenfalls nicht gehen, was mir auf der anderen Seite aber auch gegen den Strich geht, jedenfalls finde ich diese Entwicklung nicht gerade berauschend, aber anscheinend hat die Vorstellung ausgedient, das im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich das Elternhaus und die Eltern für die Erziehung, Bildung und Förderung, neben der Schule, ihrer Sprösslinge zuständig sind. Anscheinend sind damit eine größere und messbare Gruppe von Eltern finanziell, geistig und kulturell überfordert.

Wird eine Menge Geld kosten und noch heftige Debatten auslösen, weil man sich damit auch von einer grundsätzlich bürgerlichen Sichtweise verabschieden muss!


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bildung heute... Erschreckend und soetwas hat Abitur (in deinem Fall Notabitur). Nationale Minderheiten waren, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, Thema in der Grundschule im Heimat- und Sachkundeunterricht gewesen.


Das lernt man vielleicht in der ehemaligen DDR, aber in Westdeutschland nicht. Bitte das sind etwa 60k Menschen, da hab ich mehr Türken in der Region. Das ist für jemanden in NRW schlicht nicht relevantes Alltagswissen.


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Posts nerven nur noch!
> 
> Wenn du außer Sarkasmus und Provokation nichts zur Debatte beizutragen hast, enthalte dich doch einfach!
> 
> ...



Deutschland muss sich anpassen und die Muttersprache der Kinder sollte die Sprache der Schule sein. Bei den meisten ist es heute nicht mehr Deutsch und das ist gut so!


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2019)

IMHO; seahawk ist ein Troll der andere Trolle aufwecken will


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Wenn du meinst!
Auf die Anpassung kannst du aber lange warten, dafür wird es für sehr sehr lange Zeit keine Mehrheit geben!
Genauso weiß ich nicht, wie du auf die völlig abstruse Idee kommst, dass die Mehrheit der eingeschulten Kinder nicht Deutsch als Muttersprache hat, vielleicht weniger AfD Fake News verbreiten!

Ach ja Muttersprache hat eher rudimentär mit dem Bgriff Migranten zu tun, da in Deutschland schon als Migrant gilt, wer nur einen deutschen Elternteil hat, deshalb sind diese Migrantenkinder trotzdem muttersprachlich Deutsch.

Edit:

Sehr interessant und eine Überlegung wert:
Frankreich: Wo die Linnemann-Debatte undenkbar waere - WELT


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2019)

Es ist halt eine typisch deutsche Debatte.  Es ist rassistisch ein Kind nicht einzuschulen, das dem Unterricht nicht folgen kann und dann beschweren wir uns, dass Kinder von Migranten der ersten Generation viel öfter keinen Abschluss schaffen und nur sehr selten studieren, was übrigens auch rassistisch ist. Wir könnten ja den Unterricht auf Esperanto oder alt Griechisch machen, das spricht niemand und alle fangen bei null an.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man Chancengleichheit erhalten will, was ich persönlich ja auch will, wird es ohne heftige Bevormundung und Eingriffe in "Elternrechte" jedenfalls nicht gehen, was mir auf der anderen Seite aber auch gegen den Strich geht, jedenfalls finde ich diese Entwicklung nicht gerade berauschend, aber anscheinend hat die Vorstellung ausgedient, das im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich das Elternhaus und die Eltern für die Erziehung, Bildung und Förderung, neben der Schule, ihrer Sprösslinge zuständig sind. Anscheinend sind damit eine größere und messbare Gruppe von Eltern finanziell, geistig und kulturell überfordert.


Mir stellt sich die Frage, warum man sich damit im Westen so schwer tut und man lieber erzkonservativen Schmuh hinterherläuft, der den Kindern die Zukunft verbaut und dafür Sorge trägt, dass Schichtzugehörigkeiten auf immer und ewig zementiert und "vererbt" werden. Hier ist es, selbst für Alleinerziehende im H4 Bezug, etwas ganz selbstverständliches, dass die Kinder den Kindergarten besuchen und man wird eher schief angeguckt, wenn sie es nicht tun.
Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia


> Bildungschancen sind auch regional unterschiedlich, beispielsweise im  Vergleich zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschland. In Westdeutschland sind  die Chancen, ein Gymnasium zu besuchen, für ein Kind aus der oberen  Dienstklasse (Akademiker in hohen Positionen) 7,26-mal größer und für  ein Kind aus der unteren Dienstklasse 4,20-mal größer als die Chancen  eines Facharbeiterkindes (ebd.).
> Bei diesen Angaben ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Chancen von  Kindern von an- und ungelernten Arbeitern und Landarbeitern noch  geringer sind als die der Facharbeiterkinder, jedoch weder von den PISA-  noch von den IGLU-Studien im Direktvergleich ausgewertet wurden.
> In Ostdeutschland ist die Ungleichheit der Lebenschancen kleiner.  Hier ist die Chance eines Kindes aus der oberen Dienstklasse 3,89-mal  so groß wie die eines Facharbeiterkindes und die Chance eines Kindes aus  der unteren Dienstklasse ist 2,78-mal so groß.
> [...]
> Ausländerkinder haben es im Osten besser. Die Sozialpädagogin und Autorin Karin Weiss hat die mangelnde Integration von Ausländern gegenüber der Zeitschrift TAZ als ein „Westproblem“ bezeichnet. Im Osten dagegen seien Ausländer schulisch erfolgreich. So verlassen zum Beispiel in Brandenburg 44 % der Ausländerkinder die Schule mit dem Abitur. Weiss macht dafür flächendeckende Kindergärten und hohe Bildungsansprüche der Eltern verantwortlich.[18]


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2019)

Oh, Kinder von Eltern mit hohem Bildungsanspruch machen also öfter Abitur, wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Salve,

ich glaube du hast mich hier falsch verstanden!
Ich habe schon immer alle Eltern für völlig bescheuert gehalten, die ihre Kinder nicht in den Kindergarten gegeben haben, dort wo ich aufgewachsen bin (nahe Frankfurt), waren alle Kinder ab 3 Jahren im Kindergarten, ich wäre auch für eine Kindergartenpflicht!

Aber m.A. nach ist der Kindergarten schon noch ein etwas anderes Modell. als zum Beispiel das Modell Frankreich, mit einer verpflichtenden Vorschule ab 3 Jahren, darauf sollte es m.A. nach hinauslaufen und wie in dem Artikel beschrieben, wird dort ja auch die Beeinflussung durch Eltern strikt unterbunden, was ich für richtig halte.

Da ich ich numal ein bürgerliches "Kind" bin, habe ich immer so meine Vorbehalte bei zuviel staatlichem Eingriff oder Reglementierung, allerdings geht es wohl nicht mehr anders.
Keiner meiner Eltern hatte Abitur, waren aber Selbständig mit einem Maschinenbaubetrieb, ich hatte in der Schule nie diese angesprochenen Probleme bzgl Elternhaus und Abitur und habe sie meiner Schulzeit auch höchst selten erlebt, aber das ist dann wohl eher subjektiv. Bei mir gab es eine Reihe von Mitschülern aus der Grundschule, die in der 5. Klasse auf das Gymnasium gingen, obwohl sie aus "einfachen" Verhältnissen kamen und später erfolreich ihr Abitur machten. Allerdings spreche ich über Anfang der 80er Jahre, wie das Heute objektiv einzuschätzen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Edit.

Verwechselst du hier eventuell Kindergarten und Kita?
Kitas gab es in Westdeutschland kaum bis gar nicht, der Kindergarten ab 3 Jahren war völlig normal für alle Kinder und genau wie du es beschrieben hast, wurden die Eltern komisch angesehen, die ihre Kinder nicht in den Kindergarten gegeben haben!


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das lernt man vielleicht in der ehemaligen DDR, aber in Westdeutschland nicht. Bitte das sind etwa 60k Menschen, da hab ich mehr Türken in der Region. Das ist für jemanden in NRW schlicht nicht relevantes Alltagswissen.


Von den Sorben hatte ich schon mal gehört.
Ich habe kein Abitur (mitlere Reife).
Und ich komme aus Westdeutschland.


Zu den Sprachen: Deutsch hat höchste Priorität. Kinder die eine deutsche Schule kommen sollten das schon können.
Darauf kann man sie vorbereiten wenn sie rechtzeitig in den Kindergarten gehen.

Aber noch zu der Kindergarten/Kita Debatte: ich kenne auch deutsche Eltern welche ihr Kind bereits mit 1 Jahr in den Kindergarten "abschieben". Damit sie so schnell wie möglich wieder arbeiten können.
Das finde ich nicht so gut. Weil gerade dann ja eine feste Bindung zur Mutter wichtig ist. Aber vielleicht bin ich da auch einfach nur zu altmodisch.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verwechselst du hier eventuell Kindergarten und Kita?


Das ist eine ist doch nur ein Synonym für das andere.



Headcrash schrieb:


> ich kenne auch deutsche Eltern welche ihr Kind  bereits mit 1 Jahr in den Kindergarten "abschieben".


Das ist eine (Kinder-)Krippe, kein Kindergarten und als "abschieben" empfinde ich das nicht.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Kita ist bei uns Kindertagesstätte (Kinder bis 3jahre)

Kindergarten ist bei uns ab 3jahren

Kita monatlich 600€
Kindergarten monatlich 100€


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist eine (Kinder-)Krippe, kein Kindergarten und als "abschieben" empfinde ich das nicht.


Ich weiß nicht... die sind da teilweise den ganzen Tag.  Bzw bis 15-16 Uhr.
Dann schon so jung.
Ich finde die ersten 3 Jahre sollte das Kind zu Hause bleiben mit der Mutter.
Aber muß jede Familie eben für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Don-71 (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist eine ist doch nur ein Synonym für das andere.
> 
> 
> Das ist eine (Kinder-)Krippe, kein Kindergarten und als "abschieben" empfinde ich das nicht.



Nein!

Kinder bis 3 Jahren = Kita
Kinder ab 3 Jahren = Kindergarten!


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2019)

Früher in der DDR hieß das Krippe.

Edit

QUOTE=Don-71;9969626]Nein!

Kinder bis 3 Jahren = Kita
Kinder ab 3 Jahren = Kindergarten![/QUOTE]

Gerade ne Erzieherin gefragt.
Kita ist nur ein Oberbegriff.
Wenn du es am alter festmachen willst, 1 bis 6.


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Auch heute wird das hier noch so genannt: Kinderkrippe,
Kindergarten, Kindertagesstaette


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist eine (Kinder-)Krippe, kein Kindergarten und als "abschieben" empfinde ich das nicht.



Das war in der DDR völlig normal das Kind mit 1 bis 1 1/2 Jahren in die Tagesbetreuung (Kinderkrippe) zu geben und da hat sich auch kein Kind abgeschoben gefühlt, oder hat es ihnen geschadet.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Ja schade das es die DDR nicht mehr gibt


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Ja schade das es die DDR nicht mehr gibt


Wird ja immer schlimmer hier.

Die Ost-Romantiker alle versammelt.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Hehe


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Schlimm was einem im Westen als Jägerschnitzel verkauft wird und was Letscho ist, wissen die auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Dann ess deine Karnickel.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wird ja immer schlimmer hier.
> 
> Die Ost-Romantiker alle versammelt.



Das hat nichts mit Romantik, oder Ostalgie zu tun, sondern ist schlicht die Feststellung das die frühkindliche Betreuung in der DDR, aus Notwendigkeit herraus, deutlich besser ausgebaut war als heute in der BRD, wo es die Notwendigkeit dafür auch gäbe, aber man es trotzdem nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Romantik, oder Ostalgie zu tun, sondern ist schlicht die Feststellung das die frühkindliche Betreuung in der DDR, aus Notwendigkeit herraus, deutlich besser ausgebaut war als heute in der BRD, wo es die Notwendigkeit dafür auch gäbe, aber man es trotzdem nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.


Das liest sich hier oftmals so als wenn alles oder vieles in der DDR besser war.

Das stimmt einen schon etwas nachdenklich...


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das liest sich hier oftmals so als wenn alles oder vieles in der DDR besser war.
> 
> Das stimmt einen schon etwas nachdenklich...



Es gab Dinge die waren auch in der DDR besser, gerade im Bereich der schulischen Bildung, frühkindlichen Betreuung und Gesundheitsversorgung.

Davon ab gibt es aber natürlich auch mehr als genug Dinge die in der DDR schlecht waren (oft auch aus dem Rohstoffmangel, der zentralisierten Planwirtschaft, aber auch politischen Indoktriniertheit, die Blind für die Probleme gemacht hat)  und über die rechtsstaatliche Situation und Überwachung durch die Stasi brauchen wir da erst gar nicht reden, die war eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab Dinge die waren auch in der DDR besser, gerade im Bereich der schulischen Bildung, frühkindlichen Betreuung und Gesundheitsversorgung.


Das Gesundheitssystem? Das glaube ich nicht... hast du dafür irgendwelchen Belege?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das Gesundheitssystem? Das glaube ich nicht... hast du dafür irgendwelchen Belege?



In der DDR hast du dich für Zahnersatz nicht dumm und dämmlich gezahlt, keine Eigenkostenanteile für Krankenhausaufentalte und dich hat niemand nach 21 Tagen entlassen, selbst wenn der Heilungsprozess nicht vollständig abgeschlossen war und die Versorgungslage mit Ärzten auf dem Land war DDR weit, besser.

Natürlich gab es auch in der DDR Probleme (veraltete Ausrüstung in den Krankenhäusern), vor allem eben durch den Mangel, an Devisen.
In Summe war die allgemeine Gesundheitsversorgung für die breite Bevölkerung aber verhältnismäßig gut.

Ich empfehle dazu auch mal folgenden Artikel, für einen Überblick, aus dem Ärzteblatt von 1990:

Gesundheitsversorgung in der DDR: Versorgungsstrukturen und Probleme


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

Ich will mich auch gar nicht rumstreiten oder irgendwelche Ost-Westdebatten führen.
Finde es auch irgendwo schade das noch so gedacht wird nach 30 Jahren Wiedervereinigung. 
Aber mich interessiert es trotzdem und man lernt ja sein ganzes Leben dazu.
Danke für den Link.


----------



## aloha84 (7. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das liest sich hier oftmals so als wenn alles oder vieles in der DDR besser war.
> 
> Das stimmt einen schon etwas nachdenklich...



Man kann auch als Bürger der alten Bundesländer anerkennen dass manche Sachen in der DDR einfach besser, paraktischer oder sozialverträglicher waren.

Ich muss heute noch schmunzeln als vor ein paar Jahren die Ärzte vom Gesundheitsministerium aufgerufen wurden doch bitte über Gemeinschaftspraxen nachzudenken, auch wenn dieses Konzept noch sehr "neu" wäre, würde es sehr innovativ im Informationsaustausch sein und vor allem wäre es zeitsparend für den Patienten.....
Die Bürger der DDR sind wenn sie krank waren schon vor 40 jahren in eine Poliklinik gegangen.
Wenn du dann z.b. einen Hautausschlag hattest, hat dich dein Hausarzt ein Stockwerk höher zum Hautarzt geschickt.
Dieses funktionierende System wurde nach der Wende als sozialistischer Unfug bezeichnet und größtenteils abgeschafft.
Ist ja auch logisch.....konnte ja nicht sein, dass der Sozialismus in bestimmten Bereichen etwas besser macht.


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Man kann auch als Bürger der alten Bundesländer anerkennen dass manche Sachen in der DDR einfach besser, paraktischer oder sozialverträglicher waren.


Klar kann man das. Aber ewige Meckereien über den Westen nerven auch.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch gar nicht rumstreiten oder irgendwelche Ost-Westdebatten führen.
> Finde es auch irgendwo schade das noch so gedacht wird nach 30 Jahren Wiedervereinigung.
> Aber mich interessiert es trotzdem und man lernt ja sein ganzes Leben dazu.
> Danke für den Link.



Es ist nichts verwerfliches dabei / keine Schande zu zeigen das in der DDR nicht überall alles verkehrt lief und auch der Westen im einen oder anderen Bereich von der DDR hätte lernen können.

Das man auch vom Verlierer lernen kann haben schon die alten Römer in der Antike begriffen gehabt und auch die Amerikaner haben nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg begriffen das Deutschland zwar verloren hat, es aber genug gab wo man von Deutschen lernen konnte (Geheimdienste, Flugzeugbau, Raketentechnik, usw).

Nur in der BRD war man leider nach der Wende der Meinung das man von der DDR nichts lernen könne, weil sie ja "verloren" hat, also entsprechnd das System der BRD auch überall vollumfänglich besser sein muss (wie wenig das richtig ist hab ich als Schüler mit direkten Vergleich von Ost- & Westschulsystem nach der Wende selbst erleben können).


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Die westdeutsche Wirtschaft hat nach der Wende mit Kusshand ostdeutsche Facharbeiter genommen und gleichzeitig teils massiv die Ausbildung zurückgeschraubt. Heute jammert man rum, dass es angeblich zu wenig Fachkräfte gibt und die Jugend zu blöd sei.


----------



## Slezer (7. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> [..] Überwachung durch die Stasi brauchen wir da erst gar nicht reden, die war eine mittelschwere Katastrophe.



Das ist doch heute noch viel extremer


----------



## Poulton (7. August 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das ist doch heute noch viel extremer


Der BND und das BfV foltern also in Bautzen II?


----------



## Leob12 (7. August 2019)

Slezer schrieb:


> Das ist doch heute noch viel extremer


Weil? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## seahawk (8. August 2019)

Welcher westliche Staat steht den heute im Vergleich zu den 1980ern besser dar?  Die BRD war im Vergleich zu heute nahezu paradiesisch.


----------



## Don-71 (8. August 2019)

Hast du die 1980er Jahre überhaupt bewußt erlebt?
Wohl eher nicht!


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Welcher westliche Staat steht den heute im Vergleich zu den 1980ern besser dar?  Die BRD war im Vergleich zu heute nahezu paradiesisch.



Oha, das halte ich für ein Gerücht...
1984 Abi gebastelt...
Kalter Krieg...
15 Monate Wehrpflicht, 480 Mark Bafög, Studentenbude in Karlsruhe mit 12 m² kostet aber 600 Mark, ein 286 PC ein paar Jahre später kostete mit Tintenstrahldrucker 5.000 Mark und als Studi haste aber nur 4-6 Mark/h für Mistarbeit bekommen.
Alle Autos hatten keinen Kat und an einer Hauptverkehrsstraße hat es entsprechend gestunken, den ganzen Tag.
Bahnfahrt von Stuttgart nach Westberlin dauerte 12 h, bla, blü, blö...
Also, ich sehe keinen einzigen Punkt in meinem bescheidenen Beobachtungsumfeld, der in den 1980gern besser als heute war.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, ich sehe keinen einzigen Punkt in meinem bescheidenen Beobachtungsumfeld, der in den 1980gern besser als heute war.


Kein Leih- und Zeitarbeiterunwesen, die idiotische Liberalisierung und Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, an deren Ende z.B. die Zulassung von Hedge Fonds stand, war noch nicht wirklich spruchreif, Spitzensteuersatz von 56% bei Einkommen, die Vermögenssteuer wurde noch erhoben, ebenso eine Börsenumsatzsteuer, ...
Aber auf der anderen Seite auch so einiges was (bedeutend) schlechter/katastrophaler als heute war. Schon allein wenn man sich anschaut, was es seitdem für einen Fortschritt z.B. im medizinischen Bereich gegeben hat oder was seitdem strafbar ist, wie z.B. Vergewaltigung in der Ehe..



compisucher schrieb:


> Alle Autos hatten keinen Kat und an einer Hauptverkehrsstraße hat es entsprechend gestunken, den ganzen Tag.


Nichtraucherschutz war auch noch nicht wirklich spruchreif. Was früher in den Büros geknastert wurde...



aloha84 schrieb:


> Dieses funktionierende System wurde nach der Wende als sozialistischer Unfug bezeichnet und größtenteils abgeschafft.


Oder die medizinische Versorgung im ländlichen Raum durch Gemeindeschwester und Landambulatorieren. Passte halt nicht ins System der Bundesrepublik, wo Hinz und Kunz selbstständig sein müssen.
Gemeindeschwestern - Mit dem Herzen sehen - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de
Landambulatorium – Wikipedia


----------



## compisucher (8. August 2019)

@Poulton:
das mit den Leiharbeitern stimmt so nicht.
Bin in BaWü aufgewachsen und zu Daimler kamen über die damals neue A81 alle 14 Tage Italiener 
(aber auch Spanier und Portugiesen), die dann immer 4 Wochen da bei Stuttgart gearbeitet haben und dann wieder per Bus nach Hause durften.
die 4 Wochen lebten die in vergammelten Bauwagen ohne strom und fliesend Wasser.
Selbst gesehen, als ich grob 1982 mit meinem Papa in dem Sommerferien zu Daimler gefahren bin, weil er im Autowerk Kompressoren einbauen musste.

Die generell wohl angesprochen "Globalisierung" ist Fluch und Segen zugleich.
Ohne diese gäbe es wohl das Internet oder spottbillige PC-Bauteile aus Asien in der jetzigen Form kaum, aber auch die immer größer werdende Schere zw. arm und reich wäre wohl kaum so groß.
Einen größeren Teil vom Wohlstand in D. (der, der ihn hat) verdanken wir als "Exportweltmeiser" dem "Freihandel", ohne dies verteidigen zu wollen.
Die Negativseiten sind nur exemplarisch, Palmöl und Sojaplantagen, dort wo einst Urwald war und bald mehr Plastik als Fische im Meer...

Aber und trotz allem, möchte ich nicht mehr mit den 1980gern tauschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. August 2019)

Das ist die andere Seite der Medaille, wenn Toleranz völlig falsch verstanden wird und Grüne Politik sich dadurch zum Handlanger von organisierter Kriminalität macht:
*
Wie Rot-Rot-Grün in Berlin Drogendealer schont / Kontraste / ARD / 10:14min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFRL8TYjosg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. August 2019)

Oder man hat einfach nicht genug Leute.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2019)

compisucher schrieb:


> Also, ich sehe keinen einzigen Punkt in meinem bescheidenen Beobachtungsumfeld, der in den 1980gern besser als heute war.


Die Musik!

Ich erinnere mich gerne an die 80´er zurück. Musik, Filme/Serien (3 Fernsehprogramme), VHS Video, C-64 & Lifestyle haben mir gefallen.   So bin ich aufgewachsen.
Uns hat es an nichts gefehlt.

Und ich habe meine Zweifel, dass diejenigen welche hier noch jünger sind, sich gut an die politischen und wirtschaftlichen Verhältnisse von damals erinnern können.

Aber das ist hier wohl zu sehr Off-Topic.

@Nightslaver: Schön das du das Video gepostet hast. Auf die Mißstände habe ich hier schon vor Wochen hingewiesen.
Da wurde das von einigen runtergespielt ... wäre ja nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. August 2019)

Kommt auf die Musik an. Gibt immer noch sehr gute Musik. Auch wenn ich die alten Zeiten bei Laurel Aitken vermisse.


----------



## RyzA (9. August 2019)

Hier noch ein netter Film zu Ost-West. Der lief gestern im ZDF.

Deutschland-Bilanz - Ein Land, zwei Seelen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## efdev (9. August 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Schön das du das Video gepostet hast. Auf die Mißstände habe ich hier schon vor Wochen hingewiesen.
> Da wurde das von einigen runtergespielt ... wäre ja nicht so schlimm.



Gut ist es nicht aber auch nichts was man mit der Polizei lösen kann und mit der Drogenpolitik will sich keiner auseinandersetzen also geht es so weiter wie bisher


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. September 2019)

Einzelfall, die tausendste: 

Guestrow: Frau (79) getoetet! Gebaerden-Dolmetscher uebersetzt Gestaendnis 

Und mal wieder wenig überraschend in Deutschland:



> Der Tatverdächtige ist nach BILD-Informationen polizeibekannt, gilt als höchst aggressiv. Er war ausreisepflichtig – aber mehrere Abschiebeversuche scheiterten.



Wie so oft. Polizeibekannt und eigentlich dürfte er nicht mehr in Deutschland sein.

Diese Kombination (Polizieibekannt und ausreisepflichtig) hat man seit 2015 einfach zu oft gelesen. Aber hey, "wir schaffen das".


----------



## JePe (23. September 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einzelfall, die tausendste:



Was moechtest Du uns sagen? 2018 gab es lt. Polizeilicher Kriminalstatistik insgesamt 230 Faelle von Mord, Totschlag oder Toetung auf Verlangen an Biodeutschen; in 102 Faellen wurde die Tat auch vollendet. Wie kommst Du auf Deine Zahlen? Oder sind Fakten bloss hinderlich, wenn es um die MeinungsBILDung geht? Wuerdest Du hier auch Krokodilstraenen vergiessen, waere die Frau von einem Biodeutschen getoetet worden? Weisst Du, warum der lt. BILD "ausreisepflichtige" Tatverdaechtige nicht abgeschoben werden konnte (fuer ukrainische Buerger gibt es seit 2017 keine Visumspflicht mehr)? Nein? Also - was moechtest Du uns sagen?

Meine Vermutung ist: gar nichts. Einfach nur mal wieder "Scheiss Auslaender" gegroehlt und dann fix in der Weite des Internets abgetaucht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. September 2019)

JePe schrieb:


> Was moechtest Du uns sagen?



Das hier wieder ein – vermeidbare – Straftat durch einen ausreisepflichtigen Täter begangen worden ist.



JePe schrieb:


> 2018 gab es lt. Polizeilicher Kriminalstatistik insgesamt 230 Faelle von Mord, Totschlag oder Toetung auf Verlangen an Biodeutschen; in 102 Faellen wurde die Tat auch vollendet. Wie kommst Du auf Deine Zahlen?



Also erstens warum begrenzt du das Ganze nur auf das Jahr 2018? Viele der derzeitige Probleme haben ihren Ursprung in der Fehlentscheidung vom Herbst 2015. Und zweitens, warum beschränkst du dich auf Tötungsdelikte?

Es gibt auch diversere anderen Straftaten, die durch ausreisepflichtigen Täter begangen worden sind, die nicht mehr hier sein durften. 

Und drittens. Hyperbel.



JePe schrieb:


> Oder sind Fakten bloss hinderlich, wenn es um die MeinungsBILDung geht?



Welche Fakten meinst du? 

Das Zuwanderer häufiger Deutsche töten, als umgekehrt?

BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Toetungsdelikten ueberrepraesentiert - WELT



JePe schrieb:


> Wuerdest Du hier auch Krokodilstraenen vergiessen, waere die Frau von einem Biodeutschen getoetet worden?



Ich habe es schon oft genug geschrieben, aber ich schreibe es gerne erneut. Mit deutschen Straftäter müssen wir leider leben. Es gibt jedoch keinen Grund illegale Einwanderer, die ausreisepflichtig sind, länger im Land zu lassen.

Die Kombination war polizeibekannt und war ausreisepflichtig gab es in den letzen Jahren, wenn es um Verbrechen bis einschließlich Totschlag und Mord ging, einfach zu häufig. Das hätte man zum größten Teil alles verhindern können, indem man diese Subjekte bei Zeiten aus dem Land schafft.



JePe schrieb:


> Weisst Du, warum der lt. BILD "ausreisepflichtige" Tatverdaechtige nicht abgeschoben werden konnte (fuer ukrainische Buerger gibt es seit 2017 keine Visumspflicht mehr)? Nein? Also - was moechtest Du uns sagen?



Sind die Mordopfer von ausreisepflichtigen Tätern also bedauerliche Kollateralschäden auf dem Altar der Willkommenskultur, oder wie?

Tja, was damals in Hamburg galt, gilt auch hier wieder:

Asyl: Die Kultur der Duldung ist das Problem - WELT



> Sagen wir es also hart, aber ehrlich: Solange diese Kultur der Duldung über allen Gesetzen steht, gehören Mordtaten wie die in Hamburg zu Deutschland.



Diesen Satz kann man immer wieder zitieren, es zeigt den Kern des Problems.



JePe schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist: gar nichts. Einfach nur mal wieder "Scheiss Auslaender" gegroehlt und dann fix in der Weite des Internets abgetaucht.



Tja, auch das wird durch mehrfache Wiederholung nicht wahrer. Das Problem sind nicht ausländische Staatsbürger, das Problem sind ausländische Staatsbürger, die nicht in Deutschland *sein dürften*.

Ausländer ja bitte, aber nur legal. Wer das anders sieht, unterstütz solche Taten indirekt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2019)

Wir müssen auch nicht mit Deutschen Straftätern leben. Man kann sie auch töten.
Das ist jetzt ganz überspitzt und ich bin nicht für die Einführung der Todesstrafe (nur am Rande, bevor wieder jemand mit mir darüber diskutieren will)

Ich bin auch für die konsequente Abschiebung von ausländischen Straftätern. Man muss nur immer abwägen zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

In Berlin hat eine „Fachkraft“ mal wieder versucht andere Menschen zu „bereichern“.

Zum Glück konnte diese Tat durch beherztes Eingreifen der Sicherheitskräfte verhindert werden. Allerdings wurde der syrische Täter im rot-rot-grün regierten Berlin sofort wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.

Einmal mehr wird deutlich, dass der importierte Antisemitismus nicht ausreichend bekämpft wird.

Kommentar zum Angriff auf Synagoge - Judenhass beim Namen nennen


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Berlin hat eine „Fachkraft“ mal wieder versucht andere Menschen zu „bereichern“.
> 
> Zum Glück konnte diese Tat durch beherztes Eingreifen der Sicherheitskräfte verhindert werden. Allerdings wurde der syrische Täter im rot-rot-grün regierten Berlin sofort wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Na zum Glück haben wir ja Liberale wie Dich und die FDP, Kaaruzo, die den "importieren" Antisemitismus mit deutlich steigender "sexy" liberaler (geistiger) Armut bekämpfen. 



> ...
> 
> Die Armutslücke - der Betrag, der dem durchschnittlichen armen Haushalt  fehlt, um über die 60-Prozent-Hürde zu kommen - sei beträchtlich größer  geworden. Lag der Fehlbetrag 2005 noch bei 2.873 Euro im Jahr, so  erreichte er 2016 inflationsbereinigt schon 3.452 Euro - eine Steigerung  um fast 30 Prozent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Berlin hat eine „Fachkraft“ mal wieder versucht andere Menschen zu „bereichern“.
> 
> Zum Glück konnte diese Tat durch beherztes Eingreifen der Sicherheitskräfte verhindert werden. Allerdings wurde der syrische Täter im rot-rot-grün regierten Berlin sofort wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Bild natürlich. das Organ für die Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Bild natürlich. das Organ für die Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit.



Passt doch zu ihm, die Bild hetzt ja ganz in "liberaler Manier" (einer FDP) auch immer wieder gerne gegen arme Menschen und Arbeitslose.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na zum Glück haben wir ja Liberale wie Dich und die FDP, Kaaruzo, die den "importieren" Antisemitismus mit deutlich steigender "sexy" liberaler (geistiger) Armut bekämpfen.



Also ich wüsste nicht, wo hier der Zusammenhang sein soll, aber gerade die FPD hat sich klar gegen Antisemitismus positioniert: 

Hier nur zwei Beispiele aus diesem Jahr:

FDP-Antrag gegen BDS: „Groesstenteils klar antisemitisch“ 

Pro-israelischer FDP-Antrag faellt im Bundestag durch

Warum du daraus wieder eine Debatte über Armut anstiften willst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, die Bild natürlich. das Organ für die Freiheit und Gerechtigkeit.



Wie so oft, wird also nicht die Tat verurteilt, sondern der Berichterstatter. Großes Kino.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum du daraus wieder eine Debatte über Armut anstiften willst, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



Weil es nachweislich durchaus Kausalitäten zwischen Armut, mangelnden Chancen und damit einhergehender fehlender Bildung und extremistischen / antisemitischen Gedankengut gibt.
Aber das haben die bei der FDP und ihre Sippschaft von Wählerschaft ja sowieso noch nie verstanden.

Naja, aber Hauptsache Kaarzuo kann das Pferd wieder vom Arsch aufzäumen, kostet nichts und ist immer ein guter Sündenbock, so wie Killerspiele, oder Greta Thunberg / bzw. FFF, halt typische liberale & rechte Nebelkerzen, um die eigentlichen Probleme nicht angehen zu müssen...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie so oft, wird also nicht die Tat verurteilt, sondern der Berichterstatter. Großes Kino.



Ich verurteile die Hetze, die die Bild mal wieder betreibt.
Warum nennt die Bild den Mann "gefährlicher Messer Mann"?
Muss man das? Nö, muss man nicht, aber die Bild macht sowas gerne, damit die Klientel eben besser mithassen kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil es nachweislich durchaus Kausalitäten zwischen Armut, mangelnden Chancen und damit einhergehender fehlender Bildung und extremistischen / antisemitischen Gedankengut gibt.
> Aber das haben die bei der FDP und ihre Sippschaft von Wählerschaft ja sowieso noch nie verstanden...



Also ist nicht der Täter schuld, sondern der böse gemeine Staat, der nicht jedem unter die Arme greift, der nichts aus sich macht? Steile These.

Darüber hinaus, wenn ich mir mal so die letzten 20 Jahre angucke, war die FDP davon nur 4 Jahre in Regierungsbeteiligung, die CDU hingegen ist es seit den letzten 14. Soviel an dieser Stelle.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verurteile die Hetze, die die Bild mal wieder betreibt.
> Warum nennt die Bild den Mann "gefährlicher Messer Mann"?
> Muss man das? Nö, muss man nicht, aber die Bild macht sowas gerne, damit die Klientel eben besser mithassen kann.



Ist der Mann gefährlich? Offensichtlich.
Hatte er ein Messer dabei? Ja.
Ist es ein Mann? Ja (wobei man sich hier im Jahre 2019 nicht mehr sicher sein kann, vielleicht fühlt er sich ja auch selbst als rosa Einhorn oder so).

Also was ist an der Feststellung falsch?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo das Pferd auf dem du grad reitest bringt dich nicht zum Ziel.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, wenn ich mir mal so die letzten 20 Jahre angucke, war die FDP davon nur 4 Jahre in Regierungsbeteiligung, die CDU hingegen ist es seit den letzten 14. Soviel an dieser Stelle.



Was hat denn die FDP in den 4 Jahren so gemacht?
Das Flüchtlingsproblem war ja nicht erst 2015 eins. Das gastierte schon viel länger. Man hätte also unter schwarz gelb etwas machen können um die Griechen und Italiener zu helfen. 
Aber die Hotelbesitzer waren eben wichtiger.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist nicht der Täter schuld, sondern der böse gemeine Staat, der nicht jedem unter die Arme greift, der nichts aus sich macht? Steile These.



Nein Kaarzuo, Menschen wie du sind schuld, die sich mit Absicht dumm stellen um ihr grenzdebiles liberales Weltbild von der never ending Konsumgesellschaft und Geilheit eines möglichst wenig regulierten Marktes auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit leben zu können und dafür auch über Leichen gehen, die sie dann den bösen Extremisten unterschieben, die sie selbst erst über Jahrzehnte lieberaler Idiologie (mit)geschaffen haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus, wenn ich mir mal so die letzten 20 Jahre angucke, war die FDP davon nur 4 Jahre in Regierungsbeteiligung, die CDU hingegen ist es seit den letzten 14. Soviel an dieser Stelle.



Und auf Landesebene und auf Kreisebene, Bürgermeister, ect?
Politik findet nicht nur auf Bundesebene statt, davon ab entbindet es nicht von Schwachsinn den man in der Vergangenheit fabriziert hat und der bis heute nachwirkt, siehe Rösslers Pharmabullshitbingo als Gesundheitsminister, oder die Subvention der Hotelbranche, Abschaffung der Vermögenssteuer (ja das war 1997 noch unter Beteiligung der FDP), usw. usf.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> siehe Rösslers Pharmabullshitbingo als Gesundheitsminister, oder die Subvention der Hotelbranche, usw. usf.



Als Wirtschaftsminister war er noch besser.
Da wollte  er die Kohlekraftwerke noch weiter subventionieren.
Also genau das Gegenteil dessen was die FDP immer predigt -- der Markt regelt das. 
Und den Armutsbericht der Bundesregierung hat Rösler immer schön schreiben lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, aber Hauptsache Kaarzuo kann das Pferd wieder vom Arsch aufzäumen, kostet nichts und ist immer ein guter Sündenbock, so wie Killerspiele, oder Greta Thunberg / bzw. FFF, halt typische liberale & rechte Nebelkerzen, um die eigentlichen Probleme nicht angehen zu müssen...



Also gerade beim Thema Umweltschutz sollte sich die CDU doch gerade ganz bedeckt halten, oder etwa nicht? Wer will denn das Problem nicht angehen?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo das Pferd auf dem du grad reitest bringt dich nicht zum Ziel.



Was meinst du?



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat denn die FDP in den 4 Jahren so gemacht? Das Flüchtlingsproblem war ja nicht erst 2015 eins. Das gastierte schon viel länger. Man hätte also unter schwarz gelb etwas machen können um die Griechen und Italiener zu helfen. Aber die Hotelbesitzer waren eben wichtiger.



Also zu einem war die FPD der Juniorpartner und zum anderen, ist es ja so, dass die CDU jahrelang einem Einwanderungsgesetz entgegenstand.

https://www.fdp.de/files/565/Deutschlandprogramm09_Endfassung.pdf

https://www.fdp.de/files/408/BuVo-Zuwanderung.pdf

Und zum Hotel. Das hätte die FPD ohne die Stimmen der CDU auch nicht hinbekommen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein Kaarzuo, Menschen wie du sind schuld, die sich mit Absicht dumm stellen um ihr grenzdebiles liberales Weltbild von der never ending Konsumgesellschaft und Geilheit eines möglichst wenig regulierten Marktes auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit leben zu können und dafür auch über Leichen gehen, die sie dann den bösen Extremisten unterschieben, die sie selbst erst über Jahrzehnte lieberaler Idiologie (mit)geschaffen haben.



Also war die CDU schon immer für ein strenger überwachten Markt, aber der böse Juniorpartner FPD hat das vier Jahre heldenhaft verhindert?

Die CDU ist doch mittlerweile das dritte Mal in einer Koalition mit der SPD. Die wären für einen strenger überwachten Markt doch bestimmt sofort zu haben, oder nicht?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und auf Landesebene und auf Kreisebene, Bürgermeister, ect?



Die FPD, die geheime wahre Macht im Land. Hier habt es zuerst gehört 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Politik findet nicht nur auf Bundesebene statt, davon ab entbindet es nicht von Schwachsinn den man in der Vergangenheit fabriziert hat und der bis heute nachwirkt, siehe Rösslers Pharmabullshitbingo als Gesundheitsminister, oder die Subvention der Hotelbranche, usw. usf.



Alles mitgemacht vom Seniorpartner CDU. Komisch, dass du die immer aussparst, als hätte die FPD auch nur einen einzigen Punkt als Juniorpartner durchsetzen können, ohne die CDU.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Oktober 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alles mitgemacht vom Seniorpartner CDU. Komisch, dass du die immer aussparst, als hätte die FPD auch nur einen einzigen Punkt als Juniorpartner durchsetzen können, ohne die CDU.



Und wieder nur Nebelkerzen, das gilt umgedreht genauso, ohne FDP hatte die CDU keine Mehrheit!
Davon ab, was interessiert es in dem Zusammenhang was die CDU gemacht hat, das genauso auf ihre Art ein Saftladen wie die FDP.

Aber hey, Hauptsache du kannst ablenken, nicht? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die FPD, die geheime wahre Macht im Land. Hier habt es zuerst gehört



Ach hat sie auch an der Balkanfront noch 1000 moderne Strahlenflugzeuge und Panzer versteckt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieder nur Nebelkerzen, das gilt umgedreht genauso, ohne FDP hatte die CDU keine Mehrheit!



Nur ist das eine der Juniorpartner, das andere der Seniorpartner. Darüber hinaus war die FPD die letzten 20 Jahre nur eine Legislaturperiode an der Macht, die CDU regiert seit 14 Jahren am Stück.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab, was interessiert es in dem Zusammenhang was die CDU gemacht hat, das genauso auf ihre Art ein Saftladen wie die FDP.



Na wenn meine Mitgliedschaft in der FDP für dich immer der Anlass ist, alles was angeblich falsch läuft, mir vorzuwerfen, dann ist das gleich doch wohl auch umgekehrt gestattet oder nicht?

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-39.html#post9839956



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber hey, Hauptsache du kannst ablenken, nicht?



Nö, Hauptsache konsequent. Die FPD für den Buhmann für alles zu machen, ist Angesicht der politischen Verhältnisse der letzten 20 Jahre einfach nur falsch.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach hat sie auch an der Balkanfront noch 1000 moderne Strahlenflugzeuge und Panzer versteckt?



Auch hier wieder, wo ist da der Zusammenhang?


----------



## Don-71 (7. Oktober 2019)

> Weil es nachweislich durchaus Kausalitäten zwischen Armut, mangelnden Chancen und damit einhergehender fehlender Bildung und extremistischen / antisemitischen Gedankengut gibt.



Würde ich gerne mal die Quellen für diese steileThese sehen, dann müßten ja mind. 3/4 der Weltbevölkerung extremistisch und antisemitisch sein.
Bezogen auf Deutschland ist es dann völliger Humbug, gerade wenn man das mal mit den übrigen Ländern der Welt vergleicht, wüßte ich nicht, das was Bildung und Chancengleichheit, auch für ärmerere Schichten, die Chancen in anderen Ländern der Welt so wesentlich besser stehen, eher im Gegenteil!


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber hey, Hauptsache du kannst ablenken, nicht?


Ich hab da was, wo Kaaruzo ja sonst immer so auf dem rumreitet, was die CDU früher mal in ihrem Parteiprogramm hatte: Kapitalismus, Grundgesetz, die FDP von 1971 und der sozialistische Partisanenprofessor Wolfgang Abendroth - OXI Blog


> [...]
> Was die FDP noch 1971 über den Kapitalismus wusste
> 
> So zu denken, war einmal viel weiter verbreitet, als es heute oft  scheint. Die Freiburger Thesen der FDP von 1971 zum Beispiel wussten,  dass dort, »wo Ziele liberaler Gesellschaft durch den Selbstlauf der  privaten Wirtschaft nicht erreicht werden können, wo somit von einem  freien Spiel der Kräfte Ausfallserscheinungen oder gar  Perversionstendenzen für die Ziele liberaler Gesellschaft drohen«, es  »gezielter Gegenmaßnahmen des Staates mit den Mitteln des Rechts«  bedürfe. Die Freidemokraten, die diesen Namen damals zu Recht trugen,  sahen Freiheit und Recht »nach unseren geschichtlichen Erfahrungen  bedroht durch die Tendenz zur Akkumulation von Besitz und Geld, die die  Reichen immer reicher werden lässt, und die Tendenz zur Konzentration  des privaten Eigentums an den Produktionsmitteln in wenigen Händen«.  Und: »Die Tendenzen zur Akkumulation des privaten Kapitals, wie sie etwa  in der Verzinsung des Geldes, aber auch in der Wertsteigerung des  Bodens sichtbar werden, sind einem über Gewinnstreben und Marktnachfrage  gesteuerten Wirtschaftssystem ebenso eigentümlich, wie die Tendenzen  zur Konzentration des privaten Eigentums an den Produktionsmitteln.«
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Wenn man sich diesen Artikel anschaut, fehlen einem wirklich 99cent an einem Euro

Junge AfD-Waehler: UEberzeugungswaehler | ZEIT Campus

Und dann wundern sich diese Leute noch, wenn sie abgestempelt werden, man muss sich teilweise echt fragen, ob das an mangelnder Intelligenz, totalem historischen Nichtwissen oder einfach boshafter Gleichgültigkeit liegt.
Auf alle Fälle kann ich über die Predigten, dass man diesen Menschen Verständnis entgegenbringen sollte und nicht alle AfD Wähler rechtsradikal und Rassisten nur herzlich lachen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich diesen Artikel anschaut, fehlen einem wirklich 99cent an einem Euro
> 
> Junge AfD-Waehler: UEberzeugungswaehler | ZEIT Campus
> 
> ...



Umso mehr mal diese Leute abstempelt umso mehr festigt sich deren Haltung positiv zur AfD. Das verstehen aber unsere Medien einfach nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Also sollte man jetzt im Umkehrschluss Rassismus anerkennen?
Schöne neue Welt!

Ich bin für eine ganz klare soziale Ausgrenzung von AfD Wählern, plus Berufsverbot im öffentlichen Dienst, weil es mittlerweile offentsichtlich ist, dass diese Partei die existierende BRD abschaffen möchte inklusiver GG, Herr Höcke schreibt ja verklausuliert über den nächsten Genozid, den er an nicht europäischen Ausländern verüben möchte, inklusive politischer Gegener im Inland.


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. November 2019)

Klappt aber nur bei der AfD. Nicht bei anderen Parteien.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

> Ich bin für eine ganz klare soziale Ausgrenzung von AfD Wählern


Werden sie eh schon und es werden immer mehr. Das wird die AfD noch vergrößern, da sind denen auch Leute wie Höcke egal.
Berufsverbot im ÖD geht nicht so einfach, dazu müsste die Partei mindestens beobachtet werden, das wird sie aber aktuell nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Der Flügel wird beobachtet und spätestens wenn Höcke im Bundesvostand ist, was sich ja nach Gauland andeutet, ist die gesammte Partei unter Beobachtung!

Wo werden sie denn immer mehr?
Laut Umfragen steht die AfD auf dem gleichen Prozentsatz Bundesweit, wie bei der Bundestagswahl 2017, ich sehe da keine großen Zuwächse, die Zuwächse gibt es nur in einem geswissen Teil Deutschlands, gepaart mit abnehmenden Zahlen in anderen Teilen Deutschlands!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Flügel wird beobachtet und spätestens wenn Höcke im Bundesvostand ist, was sich ja nach Gauland andeutet, ist die gesammte Partei unter Beobachtung!
> 
> Wo werden sie denn immer mehr?
> Laut Umfragen steht die AfD auf dem gleichen Prozentsatz Bundesweit, wie bei der Bundestagswahl 2017, ich sehe da keine großen Zuwächse, die Zuwächse gibt es nur in einem geswissen Teil Deutschlands, gepaart mit abnehmenden Zahlen in anderen Teilen Deutschlands!


Ich vermute so weit wird es nicht kommen, denn die AfD achtet haarscharf darauf, die Grenze einzuhalten, daher wurden ja auch einige Landesverbände der Jungen Alternative einfach aufgelöst, da gibt es jetzt nichts mehr zu beobachten. Eventuell (hoffentlich) wird dann auch Höcke in seinem Verhalten eingeschränkt.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Mal was anderes und nicht AfD: "Maybrit Illner" zu Angela Merkel, Friedrich Merz und der CDU:  Rache - oder Sache? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Laut Umfragen ist Friedrich Merz wohl vorne. Roland Koch hatte sich  nach der Wahl in Thüringen auch zu Wort gemeldet.
Aber in einer Sache haben sie Recht: Merkel hat hauptsächlich eine Politik der Zurückhaltung betrieben.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

Merkel ist doch gar nicht mehr da.
Egal ob Streit in der Union, Klimawandel, Erdogan und Co -- von ihr hört man nichts.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Wer sich passiv verhält kann nicht viel falsch machen und bietet nicht viel Angriffsfläche. Vielleicht ihre Strategie dahinter.
Kommt aber zunehmend immer schlechter an. Bei ihren Partei "freunden" und beim Volk.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

Roland Koch soll da bleiben wo er ist, den vermisst keiner.

Und Friedrich Merz ist immernoch genau derselbe Wirtschaftspolitiker wie früher, keine Ahnung wieso man sich den in irgend' ein Amt zurückwünschen sollte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Roland Koch soll da bleiben wo er ist, den vermisst keiner.
> 
> Und Friedrich Merz ist immernoch genau derselbe Wirtschaftspolitiker wie früher, keine Ahnung wieso man sich den in irgend' ein Amt zurückwünschen sollte.



Der wäre besser als AKK, vor allem wäre dann Schluss mit linker Politik und Schwarz-Grün-Rot.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

Die Union macht "linke Politik"? Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Vielleicht wegen den Mindestlohn. Aber der ist ja ein SPD Verdienst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Union macht "linke Politik"? Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.



Dann schau dir einfach mal die Koalitionen an, die sie eingeht und was dann da durchgeht, was vor 10 Jahren noch bei der CDU undenkbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mal was anderes und nicht AfD: "Maybrit Illner" zu Angela Merkel, Friedrich Merz und der CDU:  Rache - oder Sache? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Laut Umfragen ist Friedrich Merz wohl vorne. Roland Koch hatte sich  nach der Wahl in Thüringen auch zu Wort gemeldet.
> Aber in einer Sache haben sie Recht: Merkel hat hauptsächlich eine Politik der Zurückhaltung betrieben.



Das ist ziemlich schwierig zu beschreiben, m.M. nach und ich bin schon lange Mitglied der CDU, werden weder AKK noch Friedrich Merz in näherer Zukunft eine Rolle spielen.
AKK, weil sie seit einem Jahr von einem Fettnapf in den nächsten tritt und eine wesentlich schwächere Parteivorsitzende ist als erwartet, und Merz weil er ständig aus dem Off die CDU attackiert, er muss sich nicht wudern, wenn er bald auf einer Stufe mit Hans-Georg Maaßen bei den CDU Mitglieder steht, die mögen es nicht besonders, wenn ÖFFENTLICH, ständig quergeschossen und schmutzige Wäsche gewaschen wird.

Merkel kann sich auf gar keinen Fall in den Streit der CDU einmischen, denn dann wäre AKK sofort verbrannt!


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann schau dir einfach mal die Koalitionen an, die sie eingeht und was dann da durchgeht, was vor 10 Jahren noch bei der CDU undenkbar gewesen wäre.



Was für eine Koalition willst du denn dann eingehen?
Union und SPD haben inzwischen  keine Mehrheit.
Wer also sollte der Partner der Union werden? Die Grünen?


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Merkel kann sich auf gar keinen Fall in den Streit der CDU einmischen, denn dann wäre AKK sofort verbrannt!


Es geht ja nicht nur um den aktuellen Streit. Sie hat sich die ganzen Jahre zurückgehalten.
Ausser die Sache mit den Flüchtlingen.
Und vielleicht noch das mit der Bankenkrise.
Sonst hat man nicht viel von ihr gehört und gesehen.

Edit: Und noch als die Sache mit Fukushima war.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

> Wer also sollte der Partner der Union werden? Die Grünen?


Sind sie schon in BW, In Sachsen wird es Schwarz Rot Grün geben, da kannste zu 100% sicher sein, dass da mehr linke Themen als CDU-Themen auf der Tagesordnung stehen. Mohring in Thüringen machte sich Gedanken über CDU+Linkspartei (indirekter SED-Nachfolger). Das ist für mich ein No-Go.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann schau dir einfach mal die Koalitionen an, die sie eingeht und was dann da durchgeht, was vor 10 Jahren noch bei der CDU undenkbar gewesen wäre.



Das kommt davon, wenn eine rechtsradikale, antidemokratische und rassistische Partei in Landtage und Bundestag gewählt wir, dann verbünden sich die demokratischen Parteien völlig zurecht!
Falls die CDU jemals auf die Idee kommen würde, Koalitionen auf Landesebene oder Bundesebene mit der AfD einzugehen, verliert sie schlagartig  im Westen 10-15% ihrer Wähler, größtenteils an die Grünen, das zeigen alle vergangenen Lantagswahlen im Westen!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn eine rechtsradikale, antidemokratische und rassistische Partei in LAndtage und Bundestag gewählt werden, dann verbünden sich die demokratischen Parteien völlig zurecht!
> Falls die CDU jemals auf die Idee kommen würde, Koalitionen auf Landesebene oder Bundesebene mit der AfD einzugehen, verliert sie schlagartig  im Westen 10-15%, größtenteils an die Grünen, das zeigen alle vergangenen Lantagswahlen im Westen!


Wenn CDU+Linke zusammengehen verliert die CDU ALLE konservativen Leute.
Zudem ist die Linkspartei vor allem durch Störungen im Bundestag bekannt, bekennt sich zu den Antifa-Randalieren usw. Daher in meinen Augen wie die AfD kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sind sie schon in BW, In Sachsen wird es Schwarz Rot Grün geben, da kannste zu 100% sicher sein, dass da mehr linke Themen als CDU-Themen auf der Tagesordnung stehen. Mohring in Thüringen machte sich Gedanken über CDU+Linkspartei (indirekter SED-Nachfolger). Das ist für mich ein No-Go.



Nö, Möhring lehnt ein Bündnis mit den Linken ab. Das hat er nun mehr als deutlich nicht nur 1x gesagt.

Und wie gesagt, mit wem soll denn die Union koalieren?
Die Union muss das nehmen, was da ist. Und Merkel hat ja eine Minderheitsregierung abgelehnt als damals die FDP ausgestiegen ist.
Ergo muss sich die Union die Partner nehmen, die wollen und können oder sie muss Minderheit machen.
Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis in der Union Stimmen hochkommen, die die Afd nicht mehr ablehnen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Es wird keine Koalition mit den Linken geben!

Es wird aber wenn die Umfragen sich nicht massiv verändern, ganz klar eine nächste Schwarz-Grüne Bundesregierung geben, daran sollte es nach 2013 und 2017 wohl gar keine Zweifel geben, den Grünen ist die CDU auf Bundeseben 100mal lieber als eine Koalition mit den Linken.


----------



## FKY2000 (1. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn CDU+Linke zusammengehen verliert die CDU ALLE konservativen Leute.
> Zudem ist die Linkspartei vor allem durch Störungen im Bundestag bekannt, bekennt sich zu den Antifa-Randalieren usw. Daher in meinen Augen wie die AfD kontraproduktiv.


In meinen Augen lebt Demokratie von respektvollem Meinungsaustausch und einem möglichst fairen Interessensausgleich. Das setzt voraus, daß sich keine extreme politische Haltung durchsetzt. Weder links aussen, noch rechts aussen.
Zudem muss man mal von den Kategorien links/rechts wegkommen...Links ist nicht automatisch gut - allerdings auch nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. Ich würde lieber sachorientierte, ehrliche Auseinandersetzungen zu allen wichtigen Themen sehen, statt ideologische Frontenbildung. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

Die Linke hat in meinem Auge zwei Probleme.
Einerseits haben sie im Parteiprogramm stehen, dass sie als Ziel den Sozialismus einführen will.
Dann gibt es noch die Sache, wie die Linke mit der DDR umgeht. Also mit ihrer Vergangenheit.
Beides muss sie klären.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Hat die Linke heutzutage überhaupt noch etwas mit der SED zu tun?
Damals wurde das bei der PDS gesagt, die wurde dann später die Linke.
Irgendwie kommt mir das wie ein ewiges Totschlagsargument vor.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

> Nö, Möhring lehnt ein Bündnis mit den Linken ab. Das hat er nun mehr als deutlich nicht nur 1x gesagt.


Erst, seit dem er Druck bekommen hat, der hat so etwas in den Raum gestellt, das aber dann wieder zurückgezogen.
Schwarz-Grün wäre früher auch undenkbar gewesen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hat die Linke heutzutage überhaupt noch etwas mit der SED zu tun?
> Damals wurde das bei der PDS gesagt, die wurde dann später die Linke.
> Irgendwie kommt mir das wie ein ewiges Totschlagsargument vor.



Ja, Sozialismus, Regulierung und Enteignung, bei allen anderen Themen würde sich Honecker im Grabe drehen und die am liebsten verbieten.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Erst, seit dem er Druck bekommen hat, der hat so etwas in den Raum gestellt, das aber dann wieder zurückgezogen.
> Schwarz-Grün wäre früher auch undenkbar gewesen.



Nö. Möhring hat gesagt, dass er mit Bodo Rammelow reden will, weil Rammelow ihn eingeladen hat.
Aber eben mit Rammelow als Ministerpräsident und nicht mit Rammelow als Linker.
Und wenn es eine Regierung ohne Mehrheit geben wird -- was durchaus möglich ist -- braucht Rammelow eh Leute, die auch mal mitstimmen.
Möhring kann ja auch selbst eine Minderheitsregierung anführen. Er muss halt mit SPD, Grünen und FDP reden und sich dann wählen lassen. Theoretisch möglich.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ja, Sozialismus, Regulierung und Enteignung, bei allen anderen Themen würde sich Honecker im Grabe drehen und die am liebsten verbieten.



Regulierung ist wichtig. Gerade was den Finanzmarkt angeht.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

Die AfD hat doch nicht mal ein vernünftiges Rentenkonzept.
Das hat Gauland sogar öffentlich mehrmals zugegeben.
Die können nur mit Parolen gegen bestimmte Gruppen hetzen.
Ich finde die weit aus schlimmer und gefährlicher als die Linken.


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2019)

Sagen wir es so, wenn Ramelow nicht wieder MP wird ist das eine ganz klare Verkennung des Wählerwillens. Unfragen sind zwar nicht rechtlich bindent, aber wenn 70 Prozent der Thüringer Ramelow wollen sollte man das definitiv nicht ignorieren.

Es gibt halt keine Partei mehr die alle Wählergruppen hinter sich sammeln kann, das ist vorbei.
Die Union verscherzt es sich ja weiter mit den Konservativen und auch mit den Jungen Leuten.
Wenn die AfD die Partei der Leute von gestern ist, dann ist die Union die Partei, die sich in keine Richtung bewegt.

Merkel ist als Bundeskanzlerin eine Schande mit der sich die Union keinen Gefallen getan hat und wir können die Flüchtlingskrise explizit ausnehmen, es gilt einfach für zu vieles in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

Die ostdeutschen Landesverbände und insbesondere der thüringische Landesverband der Linkspartei sind sowieso eine Sache für sich. Wenn man sich anschaut, was dort öfters für Personen in höheren Positionen sind bzw. sich auch zur Wahl stellen, dann hat man den Eindruck der DGB stellt sich zur Wahl. Also das "klassisch" gewerkschaftliche und sozialdemokratische Lager, was der Genosse der Bosse, Zick-Zack-Siggi und Co nachhaltig aus der SPD vergrault haben. Ramelow war ja vor seinem Eintritt in die Politik, selbst ein relativ hochrangiger Gewerkschafter.
Eine weitere Besonderheit stellt ja auch der saarländische Landesverband der Linkspartei dar, wo jede Menge ehemalige SPDler sind.


Edit: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b6/Gedenktafel_Haus_Zum_Regenbogen,_Erfurt.JPG


----------



## Sparanus (1. November 2019)

Das kommt erschwerend hinzu.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die können nur mit Parolen gegen bestimmte Gruppen hetzen.
> Ich finde die weit aus schlimmer und gefährlicher als die Linken.


Die Linke bringen ja wenigstens mal Ideen und Vorschläge. Z.B. in der Flüchtlingskrise - da baden sie in Thüringen den Mist aus, den Merkel eingebrockt hat und die Union anderswo nicht gebacken kriegt.
Die AfD dagegen ist eine reine Populistenpartei. Seit dem Abgang von Lucke ist das nichts anderes mehr, als ein Sammelbecken für Gestalten, denen die FDP oder Union nicht rechts genug war oder selber einen rechten Hintergrund haben, den sie am liebsten leugnen würden. Dabei ist es fast schon bezeichnend, wie regelmäßig diese Partei sich eigentlich selber entlarvt: Nuernberg: AfD hetzt gegen Benigna Munsi wegen Wahl zum Christkind - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und da wundern die sich noch, wenn plötzlich der Verfassungsschutz mal vorbeischaut?


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

Nicht auszudenken was los ist, wenn einige mitbekommen das Jesus kein strammer Weißer war, sondern "Südländer" aus dem vorderen Orient.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Linke bringen ja wenigstens mal Ideen und Vorschläge. Z.B. in der Flüchtlingskrise - da baden sie in Thüringen den Mist aus, den Merkel eingebrockt hat und die Union anderswo nicht gebacken kriegt.
> Die AfD dagegen ist eine reine Populistenpartei. Seit dem Abgang von Lucke ist das nichts anderes mehr, als ein Sammelbecken für Gestalten, denen die FDP oder Union nicht rechts genug war oder selber einen rechten Hintergrund haben, den sie am liebsten leugnen würden. Dabei ist es fast schon bezeichnend, wie regelmäßig diese Partei sich eigentlich selber entlarvt: Nuernberg: AfD hetzt gegen Benigna Munsi wegen Wahl zum Christkind - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und da wundern die sich noch, wenn plötzlich der Verfassungsschutz mal vorbeischaut?



Was baden die denn bitte in Thüringen aus, was nicht bewältigt werden könnte?
Thüringen hat ein Ausländeranteil von ~5% und davon dürften die meisten europäisch und nicht muslimisch sein!
Auslaenderanteil in Thueringen bis 2018  | Statista

Das ist natürlich wirklich eine Bürde damit fertig zu werden......


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

Was tut die Union den so sonderlich großartig, um der hunderttausenden Flüchtlinge Herr zu werden, die man praktisch überall reingelassen hat?
Ich sehe wie es hier in Bayern ist. Da hat die CSU als Notlösung Ankerzentren eröffnet, die von einer Katastrophe zur nächsten geführt haben.

Jaja, "wir schaffen das".... nur wie?


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2019)

Das kommt davon, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, von dem Staat in dem man lebt!
Wir sind ein föderal organisierter Staat in dem es klare Kompetenzverteilungen gibt, der Bund hat Milliarden für die Länder und Kommunen bereit gestellt für Unterbringung und Integration der Flüchtlinge.
Die Ankerzentren in Bayern waren keine Notlösung sondern politischer Wille der CSU, als sie noch im Kampf gegen die CDU stand, dieses hat sich in der Großen Koalition schließlich auf immensen Druck der CSU durchgesetzt, obwohl nur 4 Bundesländer mitmachen (Bayern, Sachsen, Saarland und mit Abstrichen BW), der Rest handhabt das etwas freundlicher und anders.


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2019)

Die Ankerzentren waren eine Notlösung, weil Seehofer kein anderes Mittel sehen konnte oder wollte und halt mal wieder eine Bestätigung für sein Ego brauchte.
Und was haben Milliardenzuschüsse mit konkreten Lösungswegen zu tun?


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sind ein föderal organisierter Staat in dem es klare Kompetenzverteilungen gibt, der Bund hat Milliarden für die Länder und Kommunen bereit gestellt für Unterbringung und Integration der Flüchtlinge.


Mit einer immensen Verzögerung und als einige Kommunen schon vor dem finanziellen Kollaps standen. Als es um die Bankenrettung ging, da ist das Geld innerhalb weniger Tage geflutscht, als es um Flüchtlinge ging hat es ewig und drei Tage gedauert.


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Wirklich schade was in Deutschland abgeht mit dem Hass und der immer stärker werdenden Afd... Was ist nur los mit den Leuten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. November 2019)

> Was ist nur los mit den Leuten?


Ich versuche das mal zu erklären.
Die Radikalen werden immer lauter, man bietet ihnen auch in den Medien eine Bühne, indem man deren Beleidigungen zitiert.
Das regt andere dazu an, dies auch zu tun, denn es wird beachtet und als Skandal in den Nachrichten präsentiert.
Würde man denen da keine Platfom geben und den Mist nicht noch vorlesen wäre die Reichweite geringer.

Zu den AfD-Ergebnissen:
Die AfD hat Alleinstellungsmerkmale:
Gegen Sozialistische Ideen der linken Parteien
Gegen Öko-Populismus der Grünen (Klimanotstand usw.)
Gegen Einschränkung des Autoverkehrs/Fahrverbote
Gegen Euro/EU
Gegen Gender-Ideologie

Das haben andere Parteien, die eine ähnliche Reichweite haben, nicht zu bieten., daher hat die AfD da viele Stimmen.
Dazu kommen noch die Leute, die den Flügel so toll finden, meist von anderen Parteien wie NPD, der 3. Weg oder Republikaner.


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wirklich schade was in Deutschland abgeht mit dem Hass und der immer stärker werdenden Afd... Was ist nur los mit den Leuten?


Am Ende enden wir wie die Türkei


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

In der Türkei ist man viel freundlicher und da ist nicht so ein weit verbreiteter Hass gegenüber Ausländern.
Musst auch nicht direkt einen Türkei Spruch ablassen, nur weil ich türkisch bin, oder bist du auch AFD Wähler?
Genau dieses Verhalten was du hier vorführst, natürlich nicht nur jetzt hier, sondern schon seit jeher auch in anderen Threads, ist mehr als nur unfreundlich und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> In der Türkei ist man viel freundlicher und da ist  nicht so ein weit verbreiteter Hass gegenüber Ausländern.


Sieht man ja am Umgang mit Kurden und anderen Minderheiten oder wenn irgendein Staat den Völkermord an den Armenieren als Völkermord anerkennt.


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los OMG ey...
Kurden und Türken haben eine ca 1300 Jahre alte gemeinsame Geschichte und leben gemeinsam. Türken und Kurden sind Brüder usw, kein Türke hat was gegen Kurden, nur gegen die Terrororganisation.
Habe viele kurdische Freunde, meine Nichten sind mit Kurden verheiratet, du hast doch Null Ahnung.

Bzgl der Armenier hat die Türkei zig mal gesagt, kommt lasst uns unsere Archive öffnen, sollen die internationalen Experten mal alles analysieren, aber Armenien weigert sich, warum nur? 

Der Türkenhass hier nervt einfach nur brutal, da ist der Aufstieg der AFD echt nicht verwunderlich hier in Deutschland.
Wenn ihr Türken hört, oder Islam, verändert ihr euch (meine nicht alle hier), ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Ich hab doch auch nix gegen euch, also was soll das?
Meine Frau ist deutsch, mein Kind halb deutsch halb türkisch und mit deutsch meine ich nicht nur auf dem Papier deutsch, sondern tatsächlich deutsch.
Warum wollen einige hier eine komplette Assimilation erreichen und können nicht akzeptieren wie man ist.
Ich bin hier geboren, hier aufgewachsen, war in meinem leben ein paar mal in der Türkei (4 mal oder so), dennoch werde ich sowohl hier, als auch im RL an einigen Situationen mies behandelt.
Viele haben einfach keine Ahnung wie es ist als Ausländer, vor allem als Moslem hier zu leben, es ist echt nicht einfach, weil es leider viele solcher Hasserfüllten Menschenplagiate gibt.


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bzgl der Armenier hat die Türkei zig mal gesagt, kommt lasst uns unsere Archive öffnen, sollen die internationalen Experten mal alles analysieren, aber Armenien weigert sich, warum nur?


Verbreitest du jetzt auch noch die Lügen von Völkermordleugnern?
Fakten gegen Leugnerthesen zum Genozid an den Armeniern


> Sind die armenischen Archive geschlossen?
> Nein.
> 
> Kemal Çiçek, ein Experte der „Türkisch historischen Gesellschaft“ (Türk Tarih Kurumu, TTK) bestätigte, dass die Archive in Armenien geöffnet sind und dass türkische Historiker und Forscher bereits in diesen Archiven gearbeitet haben, diese jedoch nur wenig Informationen zum Jahr 1915 enthalten, da die Republik Armenien zum Zeitpunkt des Völkermords noch gar nicht existierte. Die Behauptung der Türkei, Armeniens Archive seien geschlossen, ist somit unwahr.
> ...





> Sind die türkischen Archive frei zugänglich?
> Nein.
> 
> Von der Türkei werden die Osmanischen Archive als „frei zugänglich“ beworben. Jedoch werden Wissenschaftlern und Historikern, die in den Archiven in Bezug auf den Völkermord an den Armeniern arbeiten möchten, die Arbeit durch Restriktionen erschwert.
> ...






Duvar schrieb:


> Der Türkenhass hier nervt einfach nur brutal


Dein Benehmen  erinnert mich immer mehr an das irgendwelcher AfDler, Nazis und  Konsorten, die von Deutschenfeindlichkeit und Deutschenhass fabulieren und  dass man doch endlich einen Schlussstrich ziehen sollte, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2019)

Es gibt hier keinen Türkenhass, wir sprechen an was falsch läuft und lief.
Wenn hier ein Deutscher den Holocaust leugnet macht er sich zum Beispiel nicht nur zum Affen sondern auch strafbar. Sind wir jetzt alle Deutschfeindlich?
Nein, es hängt an einzelnen Personen nicht an der Nationalität oder gar der Ethnie.


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Ich sehe doch was hier abgeht seit längerem, hört endlich auf mit dem shice.
Kaum sagt man hier was, ah der Duvar sagt was, na warte erstmal gegen die Türkei nen Spruch raushauen, was soll das bitte?


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Ja ne, ist klar. Duvar der Verfolgte und Geknechtete im WiPoWi.


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Ja mach nur weiter deine Witze auf Kosten anderer, zeigt nur was fürn Mensch du bist.


----------



## Sparanus (2. November 2019)

Gegen was sind eigentlich alle feindlich, wenn Kaaruzo (oder deutlich rechtere Member) Konter bekommt? Sind wir dann alle Deutschfeindlich?


----------



## Duvar (2. November 2019)

Na "feindlich" gesinnt gegenüber rechten Membern halt.
Welche du wohl lieber magst?^^ Also Türken oder rechte?
Jetzt mal ehrlich, machen wir uns nix vor, hier sind genügend gegen rechte, bin ja auch kein Freund von denen, aber auch genügend die nicht grad best friends sind gegenüber Türken.
Oder sagen wir vllt nicht gegenüber Türken allgemein, sondern Türken die nicht nach deinem/euren Gusto sind...


----------



## Poulton (2. November 2019)

Türkische Rechtsaußen beschweren sich darüber, dass ihnen ähnliches entgegenfliegt wie deutschen Rechtsaußen...


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Duvar du fragst völlig zu Recht was hier mit den Leuten los ist. Ich widerspreche dir nicht, aber du scheinst immer wieder zu vergessen wie schlimm es in der Türkei ist.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Leben wir in der Türkei? Was meinst du wie schlimm es in Hunderten von anderen Ländern noch ist?
Verstehe also nicht warum die Türkei jetzt in dieser Diskussion überhaupt eingebracht wird?
Zur Rechtfertigung der Lage bei uns hier in Deutschland oder was bezweckst du damit?


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Nur weil es von dir kommt Duvar. Die schöne demokratische Türkei und das schlimme deutsche Land. Geschichten aus 1000 und einer Nacht.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Also deiner Meinung nach kann ich hier nicht über die Lage in Deutschland diskutieren, ohne das andauernd die Türkei ins Spiel gebracht wird? Fühlst du dich angegriffen wenn ich über Deutschland schreibe, oder was ist dein Problem? Oder habe ich vllt kein Recht dazu deiner Meinung nach? Kümmern wir uns erstmal um die Lage bei uns und dann können wir über hunderte anderer Länder sprechen. Ist einfach lächerlich was du oder auch andere hier treiben. Die Lage ist nunmal shice hier, also brauchst du nicht immer irgendwelche Ablenkungsmanöver einbringen, denn ich sitze im selben Boot wie du, auch wenn einige das nicht akzeptieren können und wollen.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Wer dem Sultan huldigt, sollte über die AfD und Rechtsextremismus schweigen. Das gilt auch umgekehrt: Wer Höcke huldigt, sollte über den Sultan schweigen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Man kann nicht einem Extremisten anhängen und den anderen kritisieren. Das ist keine glaubwürdige Haltung.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Die Lage in Deutschland ist trotz ~10-15% AfD immer noch tausendmal besser als die Lage in der Türkei, wo jeder, der nich "Heil" Erdogan schreit, sofort ins Gefängnis kommt oder mit Berufsverboten belegt wird.
Alleine darüber zu diskutieren ist lächerlich, man sieht ja aktuell wieder, wie Leute zu Tausenden verhaftet werden, weil sie Fragen über den aktuellen völkerechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg der Türkei in Syrien stellen.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Dazu kommt, dass Erdogan mal wieder randaliert, weil der US Kongress den Völkermord an den Armeniern anerkannt hat.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Geile Rudelbildung 
Hab es tausendmal gesagt und sage es nochmal, habe Erdogan nie gewählt, wann bekommt ihr das endlich in die Birne rein?
Was juckt euch Erdogan und Co, es juckt nicht mal mich wirklich und das als Türke, wir leben hier in Deutschland und man darf doch was kritisieren dürfen, ohne das direkt die "aber Türkei..." Keule geschwungen wird. (kann auch schwingen, wenn das die Sprache ist, von der ihr versteht)
Das ist doch einfach lächerlich was ihr abzieht. Verstehe nicht warum ihr euch angefriffen fühlt, wenn ich was negatives über die Lage hier beanstande.
Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass ihr nicht Erdogan oder was weiß ich wen kritisieren dürft, nur es jedesmal gezielt aus Provakation mir gegenüber zu machen ist einfach an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu toppen.
Grad mal 70-90 Jahre her und hier gehts langsam wieder los und sofort dieser Versuch einen auszugrenzen, weil er die Umstände in dem Land kritisiert, indem er geboren und aufgewachsen ist...
Ich sag gar nix mehr, nur noch ein türkisches Sprichwort: Selbst wenn du dem Esel ein goldenen Sattel gibst, der Esel bleibt ein Esel...


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Du kannst doch immer kritisieren.
Aber man darf sich doch auch nichts schön reden.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Ja ich sehe wie ich kritisieren kann


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab es tausendmal gesagt und sage es nochmal, habe Erdogan nie gewählt, wann bekommt ihr das endlich in die Birne rein?


Und dann im WiPoWi  bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, O-Ton von Erdogan oder seinen Hofschranzen von sich geben...  


Sevim Dağdelen: „Saat des Erdogan-Netzwerks in Deutschland ist aufgegangen“


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ja ich sehe wie ich kritisieren kann



Wir leben hier in einem freien Land.
Jedem steht es frei zu kritisieren. egal ob es jetzt die Regierung oder sonst was ist.
Und jeder hier kritisiert die Regierung. 
Man kann auch die Flüchtlingspolitik Australiens kritisieren ohne Australier zu sein oder dass Ungarn und Polen die unabhängige Justiz abschaffen wollen oder dass Trump ein Trottel ist.
Wieso also soll man nicht auch erdogan für seinen Krieg in Syrien gegen die Kurden kritisieren dürfen?
Ich bin sowieso dafür, dass man mal genauer hinschaut aber Deutschland und Europa sind ja viel zu feige um mal ein klares Wort zu sprechen.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und dann im WiPoWi  bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit, O-Ton von Erdogan oder seinen Hofschranzen von sich geben...
> 
> 
> Sevim Dağdelen: „Saat des Erdogan-Netzwerks in Deutschland ist aufgegangen“



Hab das nur für euch gemacht, damit ihr auch mal die andere Seite seht bzw was dort gesagt wird. Bekomme doch in den Medien hier mit wie zB nur ein Teil der Rede rausgepickt wird um zu bashen.
Wegen solch einem Verhalten von einigen hier, treibt ihr friedvolle türkische Menschen immer stärker in den von euch nicht gewünschten Bereich, hätte euch schlauer eingeschätzt. (sage damit nicht, dass ihr dumm seid oder so, absolut keine Beleidigung, also versteht es nicht direkt falsch)
Dieses Verhalten, was hier einige an den Tag legen, ist kontraproduktiv, wie ich schon vor paar posts gesagt habe, aber anscheinend verstehen das einige nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Friedvolle Türken können wir nicht treiben, die sitzen da im Knast.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Da schau her eine Provokation jagt die nächste. Was meinste warum Erdogan so viele Wähler hier in Deutschland hat, denk mal drüber nach, falls das nicht zu viel für dich ist.
Wir/ihr kritisiert die Protestwähler, die ihre Stimme der AFD geben, nur genau dafür sorgt ihr und auch viele andere in DE seit Jahren unter anderem mit solchem Verhalten wie hier und im RL mit noch viel schlimmeren Sachen...
Iwann wird der Groschen vllt mal fallen, ich hoffe nur bevor es nicht zu spät ist.

Mein Fehler ist nur, welchen ich auch einsehe, dass ich auf die unzähligen Provokationen hier seit längerem, auch gelegentlich mit provokanten Antworten reagiere, damit sich diejenigen auch mal ärgern können.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Erdoğan hat nur Erfolg weil seine Vorgänger ******* gebaut haben und er die Lage erstmal gebessert hat. Erstmal.
Ist bei vielen autoritären Herrschern und Diktatoren so.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Er hat in Deutschland vor allen dingen Erfolg, weil die Leute die hier leben und ihn wählen, überhaupt nich von seinem diktorischen System betroffen sind, die haben hier weiter das schöne Leben und freuen sich wenn einer auf nationalistische Hose macht, leiden tuen einzig und alleine die Leute in der Türkei, die in den letzten 5-6 Jahren zu Millionen verhaftet und oder mit Berufsverboten belegt wurden. Die hier oder in der EU lebenden Türken juckt das doch nicht, sind ja nicht betroffen!


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Merkwürdig, der wurde mit glaub über 63%+ zum Präsidenten gewählt. Wenn es stimmen sollte was du behauptet hast, müssten ja all die Verwandten der Erdogan Wähler brutal leiden, denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass die jmd wählen, der ihre Verwandten und Familien fertig macht + 63% der in der Türkei lebenden Menschen stehen wohl auf Unterdrückung usw was hier behauptet wird. Hmmm... Wenn es um Nationalismus gehen würde, würden die nicht die AKP wählen sondern die MHP. Das ganze deckt sich also überhaupt nicht mit deinem Denken. Denke ist eine falsche Anschuldigung deinerseits.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Man sieht in Bezug auf Erdogan dein nicht Wissen oder deine Scheuklappen, er wurde mit 52,5 % gewählt und dabei haben die Auslandstürken kräftig mitgeholfen, genauso wie bei dieser Präsidialen Verfassungsvergewaltigung!
Praesidentschaftswahl in der Tuerkei 2018 – Wikipedia
Verfassungsreferendum in der Tuerkei 2017 – Wikipedia

Alles sind falsche Anschuldigung von mir, weil die AKP ja nicht vom Osmanischen Reich träumt und das sogar offiziell propagiert!

Tuerkei - Traeume von der osmanischen Vergangenheit (Archiv)
Osmanisches Reich : Erdogans Premier erklaert die moderne Tuerkei fuer beendet - WELT

Die Unterstützung vom IS und islamischen Terrorgruppen in Syrien sagt ein übriges!


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Tuerkische Offensive in Nordsyrien: Zahlreiche HDP-Politiker verhaftet - taz.de
Mir wäre neu das hierzulande MdB der Linkspartei verhaftet wurden, weil sie seit Jahr und Tag gegen Kriegseinsätze der Bundeswehr sind und dagegen stimmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Unterstützung vom IS und islamischen Terrorgruppen in Syrien sagt ein übriges!


Nicht nur Unterstützung. Wenn man sich die vom Terrorpaten vom Bosporus  vom Zaun gebrochene türkisch-djihadistische Invasion anschaut, dann  marschiert man Seit an Seit mit denen und lässt sogar zu, dass sie z.B.  in Afrin ihr eigenen Mini-Kalifat errichten.
Islamisten kaempfen fuer Erdogan | Mena-Watch


> [...]
> Beim  türkischen Angriff auf Afrin vor einem Jahr starben 500 Zivilisten.   300000 Menschen wurden vertrieben. Seither führen diese arabischen und   zum Teil turkmenischen Milizen ein regelrechtes Schreckensregime in dem   Gebiet. Vor allem den beiden grössten Milizen, den Hamza-Brigaden und   der radikal-islamistischen Gruppe Ahrar al-Sharqiya, werden massive   Menschenrechtsverletzungen vorgeworfen. [...]
> Als am 4. Oktober  formal der Zusammenschluss der Rebellenmilizen zu  dieser Syrischen  Nationalen Armee unter türkischem Patronat gefeiert  wurde, sagte  Abdurrahman Mustafa, derzeit Chef der syrischen  Oppositionsregierung  und formal der Führer dieser Rebellenarmee: ‚Wir  schwören, den Kampf  gegen die kurdischen Agenten des Westens in Syrien  aufzunehmen.‘  [...]


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Ah das war das mit 63%, hab ich wohl was durcheinander gebracht: Tuerkei-Referendum: Wie Tuerken in Deutschland abstimmten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Don ich habe nur dargelegt, dass deine Behauptungen kein Hand und Fuß haben, mehr nicht. Ich hab auch mehrfach gesagt, dass ich Erdogan nicht gewählt habe und mich das was hier abgeht natürlich mehr interessiert, schließlich leben wir alle in DE hier.
Aber gut, dass wir euch als Türkei Experten hier haben, warum ihr euch so sehr dafür interessiert ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber sei es drum.

Auf der Welt gibt es so viel Ungerechtigkeit und Leid, aber hier haben einige wohl im Studienfach Türkei belegt und streben eine Professur an 
Schaut mal lieber aus dem Fenster, was hier von statten geht, anstatt 2500km weiter weg zu schauen, oder habt ihr Bock hier bald mit der AFD an der Spitze zu leben?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Aber gut, dass wir euch als Türkei Experten hier haben, warum ihr euch so sehr dafür interessiert ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber sei es drum.



Was soll immer der Quatsch mit den Experten?
Ich finde die Entwicklung in Libyen auch erschreckend. Und was in der Ost Ukraine passiert, ist immer noch schlimm -- die Medien berichten nur nicht mehr.
Man informiert sich also darüber und nutzt mehrere Quellen dafür.
Und wenn eine Quelle darunter ist, die ständig alles positiv darstellt, während alle anderen eher kritisch berichten, muss man sich eben fragen, ob die positive Quelle seriös ist.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Nee ich meine nur, man sollte lieber mal vor der Haustüre kehren, bevor man zig Tausend Kilometer hinweg anfangen will zu kehren.
Kaum habe ich hier AFD kritisiert, kamen die Türkei hier Türkei da Keulen, als ob es in der Welt nicht unzählige Länder gibt, wo es deutlich schlimmer ist als bei uns hier oder in der Türkei.
Denke die haben sich etwas angegriffen gefühlt, weil wie konnte ein Türke sich nur anmaßen etwas Kritik über die Lage hier anzusprechen... Lächerlich.
Die sollten echt mal ihr Verhalten überdenken, nachher gibt es mehr und mehr Trotzwähler, bei der AFD kritisieren die das, aber mit ihrem nicht so sozialem Verhalten, drängen die ja einen regelrecht dazu Erdogan zu wählen.
Das ist mMn einer der Hauptgründe warum hier so viele Erdogan wählen, schaut also mal selbstkritisch in den Spiegel, anstatt hier Keule über Keule zu schwingen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee ich meine nur, man sollte lieber mal vor der Haustüre kehren, bevor man zig Tausend Kilometer hinweg anfangen will zu kehren.


Dann lassen wir mal alle frei die im Knast sitzen weil sie gegen Merkel demonstriert haben. 
Ach deswegen sitzt hier ja keiner im Knast. 
Also sieht doch gut gekehrt aus


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Nee ich meine nur, man sollte lieber mal vor der Haustüre kehren, bevor man zig Tausend Kilometer hinweg anfangen will zu kehren.
> Kaum habe ich hier AFD kritisiert, kamen die Türkei hier Türkei da Keulen, als ob es in der Welt nicht unzählige Länder gibt, wo es deutlich schlimmer ist als bei uns hier oder in der Türkei.
> Denke die haben sich etwas angegriffen gefühlt, weil wie konnte ein Türke sich nur anmaßen etwas Kritik über die Lage hier anzusprechen... Lächerlich.
> Die sollten echt mal ihr Verhalten überdenken, nachher gibt es mehr und mehr Trotzwähler, bei der AFD kritisieren die das, aber mit ihrem nicht so sozialem Verhalten, drängen die ja einen regelrecht dazu Erdogan zu wählen.
> Das ist mMn einer der Hauptgründe warum hier so viele Erdogan wählen, schaut also mal selbstkritisch in den Spiegel, anstatt hier Keule über Keule zu schwingen.



Was du hier erzählst ist doch wirklich Bullshit!
Ich kritisiere hier AfD Anhänger permanent und ziemlich heftig und ich habe null Probleme damit, wenn das ein in Deutschland lebender Türke genauso macht, allerdings ist es schom merkwürdig, wenn das Jemand macht, der Erdogan die ganze Zeit verteidigt.
Wenn ich als Deutscher kein Interesse an der Türkei, und vor allen dingen an ihrer Politik hätte, müsste ich ganz schön bescheuert sein! Die türkische Politik hat massiven Einfluss auf Deutschland in verschiedensten Lebenslagen und in den letzten 20 Jahren, war dieser Einfluss zu 90% sehr negativ! Angefangen mit dem von der Türkei finanzierten Moscheenverbänden und türkischen Imanen, die hier bewiesenermaßen die Islamisierung der in Deutschland lebenden türkischen Community seit Jahrzehnten vorantreiben und einer der größten Hemmnisse für Integration sind. Der ständig schwelende Konflikt zwischen Kurden und Türken, der auch hier in Deutschland ausgetragen wird und zum Schluss die Syrienpolitik der Türkei, mit der jahrelangen verdeckten Unterstützung des IS und anderer islamischer Terrororganisationen, das permanente Anheizen des syrischen Bürgerkrieges, der zu einer Flüchtlingswelle von Millionen Syrern nach Deutschland mitgeführt hat und ein Grund für das erstarken der AfD ist.
Du siehst ich habe als Deutscher allen Grund mich für die türkische Politik zu interessieren und ja am liebsten würde ich Erdogan besser vorgestern in der Wüste sehen als morgen. Darüber hinaus war ich schon immer gegen autokratisch/diktatorische Anwandlungen gewürzt mit ordentlich Nationalismus und ganz besonders bin ich gegen Angriffskriege, um sein Territorium zu vergrößern, um absichtlich dort Menschen anzusiedeln, um die Kurden zu vertreiben oder gleich die nächsten Vorraussetzungen für den nächsten Bürgerkrieg zu schaffen.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Wusst ich doch das da was vor kurzem war: Politiker der AKP fordert islamische Verfassung für die Türkei
Hier den strammen Türken raushängen lassen und andere mit türkischem Migrationshintergrund vollflamen, das sie ja Verräter, etc. seien, nur damit es bei der nächsten Reise in die Türkei keine Probleme mit den Sicherheitskräften gibt.



Duvar schrieb:


> Die sollten echt mal ihr Verhalten überdenken, nachher gibt es mehr und  mehr Trotzwähler, bei der AFD kritisieren die das, aber mit ihrem nicht  so sozialem Verhalten, drängen die ja einen regelrecht dazu Erdogan zu  wählen.


Das erinnert immer mehr an das Gejammere was man auch von AfDlern hört, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Millionen Syrer hier? Hab nur was von 770k gelesen in Deutschland.
Wenn bei dieser Zahl schon das Volk abdreht und die AFD abgeht wie Schmitz Katze, was soll dann in der Türkei passieren mit knapp 5 Millionen Flüchtlingen?
Und was soll daran nicht stimmen, von dem hat man nix positives je über die Türkei gelesen, oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn einer hier permanent sagt wie sch... Deutschland doch ist etc ?
Euch lässt doch schon die kleinste Kritik an der AFD meinerseits auf die Barrikaden gehen. (meine nicht alle)
Natürlich verteidige ich auch mal Erdogan, gegenüber den Türkeihassern hier, denn nicht alles was er tut ist schlecht, aber kritisieren tue ich ihn auch, so ist es nicht.

Don schau mal lieber auf den Einfluss der deutschen Politik aufs hiesige Volk, anstatt dich so stark für die Türkei zu engagieren bzw wohl eher die Leute zu assimilieren.
Wie viele Türken gehen überhaupt in die Moschee hier und was soll für dich Islamisierung sein? Hast du ein Problem mit Moslems oder sagst du, hier werden zukünftige Attentäter gezüchtet?
Was soll also das Problem sein, wenn ein Moslem in die Moschee geht? Der geht dahin betet und geht nach Hause.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Natürlich verteidige ich auch mal Erdogan, gegenüber den Türkeihassern hier, denn nicht alles was er tut ist schlecht, aber kritisieren tue ich ihn auch, so ist es nicht.



Was hat er denn so Gutes getan?
Anfangs hat er alles privatisiert, was man verticken konnte. Dadurch hat er massiv soziale Geschenke an die Bevölkerung verteilt.
Nur jetzt kehrt sich das um. Es ist nichts mehr da, was man privatisieren kann. Investoren verschwinden wieder.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Er hat nicht zu allem Ja und Amen gesagt, so wie es der Westen gerne hätte.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Und was soll daran nicht stimmen, von dem hat man nix positives je über  die Türkei gelesen, oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn einer hier  permanent sagt wie sch... Deutschland doch ist etc ?


Und wo ist jetzt das Problem daran, Deutschland als mieses Stück zu bezeichnen?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Er hat nicht zu allem Ja und Amen gesagt, so wie es der Westen gerne hätte.
> Noch Fragen?



Und das hat jetzt was womit zu tun?
Es geht darum, dass Erdogan die Türkei in ein autokratisches System umkrempeln will.
Also das, was Höcke auch gerne hätte,
Weg mit der unabhängigen Justiz, weg mit der Pressefreiheit. Weg mit Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Den Leuten geht es viel besser als noch vor Erdogan.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Falls es heute im Knast besser ist als damals draußen dann hast du Recht.


----------



## Don-71 (3. November 2019)

> Wenn bei dieser Zahl schon das Volk abdreht und die AFD abgeht wie Schmitz Katze, was soll dann in der Türkei passieren mit knapp 5 Millionen Flüchtlingen?



Die türkische Politik hat diese knapp 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge plus die in Europa zu einem ganz erheblichen Teil mit ihrer Syrienpolitik seit 7-8 Jahren mitverursacht, insoweit kann man sich als einer der Hauptverursacher auch darum kümmern!



> Wie viele Türken gehen überhaupt in die Moschee hier und was soll für dich Islamisierung sein? Hast du ein Problem mit Moslems oder sagst du, hier werden zukünftige Attentäter gezüchtet?
> Was soll also das Problem sein, wenn ein Moslem in die Moschee geht?



Wenn du mich provozieren willst kannst du das haben.
Ja ich habe eine ganze Menge gegen Imane aus der Türkei, die vom türkischen Staat bezahlt werden und hier in deutschen Moscheen predigen, weil sie massivst gegen Integration predigen und einen radikalisierten Islam predigen und ja für mich steht nach 2-3 Generationen eine Assimilierung, wer das nicht will sollte wieder zurückgehen, da ich nicht wüßte was er dann noch hier will. Entweder ich wander aus, und identifiziere mich ab einer gewissen Zeit mit meinem Einwanderungsland, wenn ich das nicht will oder kann, sollte man in sein Heimatland zurückgehen.
Ich habe nichts gegen Moslems und Moscheen, ich will aber unter allen Umständen, dass die Prediger, genauso wie Priester und Pastoren in Deutschland ausgebildet werden und deren Lehrplan unter deutscher Kontrolle steht, genauso wie jede einzelne Moschee in Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Den Leuten geht es viel besser als noch vor Erdogan.



Hab ich doch gesagt. Erdogan hat alles privatisiert und dafür Geschenke gemacht.
Nur jetzt ist die Knete ausgegeben. Und nun?


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Hier Türkei vor Erdogan: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZosEtqG0Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YouTube Bonusvideo aber ohne Untertitel.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Echt? Eine Fanseite von Erdogan?


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

BND: Wie die Tuerkei islamistischen Terroristen hilft - WELT
Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Stephan Thomae, Grigorios Aggelidis,  Renata Alt, weiterer Abgeordneter und der Fraktion der FDP – Drucksache 19/5726 – Aktivitäten des türkischen Geheimdienstes auf deutschem Boden
Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Sevim Dağdelen, Heike Hänsel,  Andrej Hunko, weiterer Abgeordneter und der Fraktion DIE LINKE. – Drucksache 19/3926 – Die Situation in der Türkei und Auswirkungen auf die deutsch-türkischen Beziehungen
Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Sevim Dağdelen, Annette Groth,  Heike Hänsel, weiterer Abgeordneter und der Fraktion DIE LINKE. – Drucksache 18/13485 – Verstärkte Spionageaktivitäten der Türkei und Verfolgung von Erdoğan-Kritikern 



Duvar schrieb:


> Hier Türkei vor Erdogan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Als ob der deutsche Geheimdienst nicht im Ausland operiert, hab jetzt nur kurz in den Link geschaut, werde mir sicher da nicht alles durchlesen lol.
Thresh es ist egal ob Fanseite oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht, nur da kannste sehen wie es vorher aussah und wie es jetzt aussieht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt das Problem daran, Deutschland als mieses Stück zu bezeichnen?



Komisch sonst liked ihr euch gegenseitig, anscheinend gefällt das einigen hier doch nicht so ganz gell?
Unser schönes Deutschland so zu bezeichnen ist echt unter aller Sau und keiner sagt was dagegen, aber keine Sorge, ich stelle mich auch gegen diese Aussage und nehme unser geliebtes Land in Schutz!
Was sagste dazu Don und Co, stimmt ihr Poulton zu?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Thresh es ist egal ob Fanseite oder nicht, das weiß ich nicht, nur da kannste sehen wie es vorher aussah und wie es jetzt aussieht.



Aber da sind wir dann wieder bei einer Seite -- egal ob Youtube oder nicht -- die nur positiv berichtet und keine Kritik kennt, aber auch keine Kritik zulässt.
Schau dir Webseiten von Klimawandel Leugner an. Da wird alles gezeigt, was gegen den Klimawandel spricht. Egal ob es schon widerlegt wurde oder hanebüchen ist. Hauptsache dagegen. Und jeder Kommentar, der das kritisch sieht wird entweder bekämpft oder gelöscht.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Man Tresh warst du schon mal in der Türkei? Achso nein warst du ja nicht und wirste auch nie, hatte ich vergessen^^
Als ich vor langer Zeit da war, konntest du vor Müllgestank nicht in den Straßen gehen, die Leute hatten gar nix, heute geht es allen viel viel besser, also erzähl mir nix hier.
Haben schließlich Familie und Freunde da und sowas wie ein TV und Co


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Und ich habs erklärt. Erdogan hat alles privatisiert, was man verticken konnte und dafür soziale Geschenke gemacht.
Natürlich finden die Leute das gut. Das Dilemma ist aber eben auch, dass die türkische Justiz Unabhängigkeit verliert. 
Dass Menschen einfach so eingesperrt werden mit merkwürdigen Anschuldigungen.
Du kannst dir das ja schön reden, ich finde es erschreckend.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Moment mal, habe ich das je gesagt, dass ich es gut finde, falls Menschen einfach so eingesperrt werden? Wo haste dir das hergezogen?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Moment mal, habe ich das je gesagt, dass ich es gut finde, falls Menschen einfach so eingesperrt werden? Wo haste dir das hergezogen?



Das ist das, was ich an Erdogan kritisiere.
Und wenn Menschen eine positive Seite an Erdogan sehen, muss man auch die negative Seite sehen.
Wie gesagt -- schön saufen reicht nicht. 
Erdogan will ganz offensichtlich aus der türkei einen religiösen Staat machen, der sich nicht um unabhängige Justiz und Meinungsfreiheit schert.
Genauso kritisiere ich china. Klar. Heute geht es vielen Chinesen deutlich besser als noch vor 20 Jahren. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es keine unabhängige Justiz oder Meinungsfreiheit gibt.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Wenn die Mehrheit dort einen religiösen Staat will, was willst du dagegen machen, den Leuten ihrer Freiheit berauben und das Land besetzen?
Dürfen die nicht entscheiden was sie wollen, wo ist die Meinungsfreiheit etc?

Gegenüber China und anderen Ländern wo man massig Geschäfte mit macht etc ist das Zähneklappern schon deutlich lauter zu hören.
Lasst doch mal endlich die Leute in Ruhe, der wurde demokratisch gewählt, ob der euch gefällt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle, wir leben hier nicht unter ihm, thats democracy.


----------



## Poulton (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Als ich vor langer Zeit da war, konntest du vor Müllgestank nicht in den Straßen gehen, die Leute hatten gar nix, heute geht es allen viel viel besser, also erzähl mir nix hier.
> Haben schließlich Familie und Freunde da und sowas wie ein TV und Co


Und 1989 ging es den Menschen in der DDR auch besser als 1945...


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn die Mehrheit dort einen religiösen Staat will, was willst du dagegen machen, den Leuten ihrer Freiheit berauben und das Land besetzen?
> Dürfen die nicht entscheiden was sie wollen, wo ist die Meinungsfreiheit etc?



Nö. Wie gesagt, die Türkei interessiert mich nicht. Genauso wenig wie mich England interessiert.
Blöd ist das nur für die Leute, die dort leben und heute im Knast hocken obwohl sie nichts verbrochen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Und in der DDR haben sie ja auch gewählt


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö. Wie gesagt, die Türkei interessiert mich nicht. Genauso wenig wie mich England interessiert.
> Blöd ist das nur für die Leute, die dort leben und heute im Knast hocken obwohl sie nichts verbrochen haben.



Vllt nicht so blöd wie viele Menschen durch deutsche Waffen weltweit sterben seit vielen vielen Jahren oder?
Oder nicht so blöd wie zB Geschäfte mit Staaten zu machen wie zB Saudi Arabien und Co oder, die den Tod regnen lassen mit deutschen Waffen, aber solange der € stimmt gell?
Was meinste wie viele Menschen ihr Leben gelassen haben durch den Einsatz von deutschen Waffen über die Jahre hinweg?


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Menschen sterben durch deutsche Waffen in der Hand türkischer Soldaten.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt nicht so blöd wie viele Menschen durch deutsche Waffen weltweit sterben seit vielen vielen Jahren oder?
> Oder nicht so blöd wie zB Geschäfte mit Staaten zu machen wie zB Saudi Arabien und Co oder, die den Tod regnen lassen mit deutschen Waffen, aber solange der € stimmt gell?
> Was meinste wie viele Menschen ihr Leben gelassen haben durch den Einsatz von deutschen Waffen über die Jahre hinweg?



Wieso lenkst du immer ab?
Es geht um Menschen, die unschuldig in türkischen Gefängnissen sitzen. Was ist mit denen?


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Menschen sterben durch deutsche Waffen in der Hand türkischer Soldaten.



Wahrscheinlich ja, exportiert wird ja so gut wie überall hin und jetzt kannst du den Köpfen dahinter gratulieren.

Tresh ich bin kein Anwalt, hab keine Akteneinsicht, was weiß denn ich warum weswegen dort Leute einsitzen.
Ich kann nur sagen, falls wer unschuldig hinter Gittern sitzt, kann ich nicht für gut heißen, aber das habe ich doch schon längst vorhin geschrieben, also was willst du jetzt von mir?

Ablenkung? Unzählige Menschen sterben unter dem Einsatz von deutschen Waffen und du kommst mir an mit sowas?
Sind diese unzähligen Menschenleben nix wert und werden hier als Ablenkung verharmlost?


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Sonst wären US Waffen in den Händen der türkischen Soldaten. Gleiches Ergebnis.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sonst wären US Waffen in den Händen der türkischen Soldaten. Gleiches Ergebnis.



Aso, also lieber schön das Geld von den Leuten einkassieren, bevor es jemand anderes tut?
Gewissen? Moral? Werte?

Bloß keine Kritik ausüben, oh man wv Blut an den Händen DE klebt mit jahrelangen Rekordverkäufen an Waffen und Co.
Dies dann noch so zu verharmlosen ist natürlich eine Nummer, aber von dir erwarte ich auch nichts anderes ehrlich gesagt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso lenkst du immer ab?
> Es geht um Menschen, die unschuldig in türkischen Gefängnissen sitzen. Was ist mit denen?



Unzählige Menschen sterben weltweit durch den Waffenexport, was ist mit denen? Was ist schlimmer "Knast" oder Tod?
Knast in Anführungsstrichen, weil ich dazu keine näheren Infos habe, also ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, bin weder Anwalt noch Richter, von dem her 

Alle 14 Minuten stirbt ein Mensch durch deutsche Waffen >> Stoppt Waffenexporte – terre des hommes e.V.

Waffen fuer 25 Milliarden Euro - Kinderhilfswerk: Alle 14 Minuten stirbt ein Mensch durch deutsche Waffen – GT - Goettinger Tageblatt


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Du bist wirklich unglaublich, du gibst aus Sicht des Mörders dem Waffenverkäufer die Schuld an der eigenen Tat.
Geht vor Gericht nicht durch. Definitiv nicht.

Außerdem wir haben die Türkei nicht bewaffnet weil wir sie für irgendwelche Stellvertreterkriege nutzen wollten sondern weil sie ein NATO Partner ist.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Schau mal oben was ich eingefügt habe, alle 14 Minuten stirbt ein Mensch durch deutsche Waffen.
Noch Fragen? Also seitdem wir diskutieren, sind schon einige getötet worden, denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Ja der Hersteller ist Schuld, nicht der Täter.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Als Hersteller hast du Verpflichtungen, an wen du verkaufst oder nicht? Überleg mal alle 14 Minuten, das hätte ich nicht gedacht, echt abnormal!
Der Hersteller setzt die Teile nun mal in Umlauf für Kohle Kohle Kohle...
Natürlich ist der Täter Schuld, nur ist der, der das alles in die Welt setzt in deinen Augen 100% unschuldig?

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Hallo Duvar. Türkei>NATO
Es gab in diesem Fall gute Gründe.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

Denkst du es geht hier nur um die Türkei?
Google mal ein wenig, da wirst du sehr sehr viel Material finden: Aktion Aufschrei - Stoppt den Waffenhandel!: Saudi-Arabien
Denkst du wirklich es bekommen nur Nato Mitglieder Waffen und Co?

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sparanus (3. November 2019)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass das richtig ist und du sollst nicht vom Thema ablenken.


----------



## Duvar (3. November 2019)

HAHA der war geil jetzt. Mission beendet. Gute Nacht allen.


----------



## Duvar (7. November 2019)

Stoltenberg sagte vor 5 Tagen:

„Aber anders als die Europäische Union hat die NATO keine Mechanismen, gegen ein Mitglied vorzugehen.“ SPD-Fraktionschef Rolf Mützenich hatte die NATO-Mitgliedschaft der Türkei wegen Erdogans Einmarsch in Nordsyrien infrage gestellt. Zugleich verteidigte Stoltenberg die Türkei. „Gerade im Kampf gegen ISIS hat die Türkei entscheidend dazu beigetragen, dass das so genannte Kalifat physisch zerstört wurde. Hinzu kommt: Kein anderer Verbündeter hat so viele syrische Flüchtlinge aufgenommen wie die Türkei – insgesamt 3,6 Millionen. Und kein anderer NATO-Partner hat so viele Terrorattacken erlebt wie die Türkei.“ Man müsse anerkennen, dass die Türkei ein „wichtiger Verbündeter“ sei.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2019)

Duvar in diesen Kreisen ist man ausgesprochen höflich, das ist in Summe negativ gemeint, du erkennst das nur nicht.


----------



## Duvar (7. November 2019)

Das ist mir auch klar... Oh man. 
Nur im selben Atemzug macht er die Wichtigkeit der Türkei klar, es ist also kein Land, was wohl einige hier denken, dass man mal eben aus der NATO kicken kann usw.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2019)

Russland ist auch ein wichtiger Partner, trotzdem gibt es x Sanktionen gegen sie.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

UN-Menschenrechtsausschuss: Klimawandel kann Asylanspruch begruenden | tagesschau.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> UN-Menschenrechtsausschuss: Klimawandel kann Asylanspruch begruenden | tagesschau.de



Es wird immer verrückter.
Damit kann dann praktisch jedermann dieses Recht in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2020)

Das sorgt dann hoffentlich auch bei Trump dazu was gegen den Klimawandel zu tun.
Ansonsten gibt es halt Flüchtlinge.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sorgt dann hoffentlich auch bei Trump dazu was gegen den Klimawandel zu tun.
> Ansonsten gibt es halt Flüchtlinge.



Und wenn er die einfach nicht aufnimmt?


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wenn er die einfach nicht aufnimmt?



wenn 500 Millionen Menschen in die USA wollen, wird keine Mauer der Welt sie stoppen können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> wenn 500 Millionen Menschen in die USA wollen, wird keine Mauer der Welt sie stoppen können.



Er könnte denen auch das Leben dort erschweren, z.B. keine Arbeitserlaubnis, Ausweisung usw., es würden dann nicht mehr so viele da hin wollen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Er könnte denen auch das Leben dort erschweren, z.B. keine Arbeitserlaubnis, Ausweisung usw., es würden dann nicht mehr so viele da hin wollen.



Du scheinst es nicht verstanden zu haben. 
Wenn sich aufgrund des Klimawandels Millionen von Menschen auf den Weg machen, um eine neue Lebensgrundlage zu finden, weil sie in ihrer Heimat nicht mehr leben können, wird keine Mauer der Welt, keine Grenzsoldaten der Welt, diese Menschen aufhalten können.
In 50 Jahren leben über 2 Milliarden Menschen in Afrika und gerade Afrika wird sehr stark vom Klimawandel getroffen werden und wenn sich 1 Milliarde Menschen nach Europa aufmachen, wird niemand sie aufhalten können.
Das wird in Indien nicht anders sein. Auch Indien wird stark vom Klimawandel verändert werden und in 50 Jahren leben in Indien mehr Menschen als in China.
Gerade deswegen ist es enorm wichtig, dass wir jetzt was ändern -- auch wenns eigentlich schon zu spät ist.
Aber wenn ich mir das Geschwafel von Trump in Davos anhöre, wird sich gar nichts ändern und dann werden die USA, Europa und Co. eben erleben, wie es sein wird, wenn die größte Völkerwanderung der Welt wie ein gigantischer Schwarm Heuschrecken über sie hinwegfegt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> wenn 500 Millionen Menschen in die USA wollen, wird keine Mauer der Welt sie stoppen können.


Im Gegensatz zu den Römern wäre man heute in der Lage sowas zu stoppen.
Das würde nur derart hässlich werden, dass die Massenmorde des letzten Jahrhunderts verblassen würden.
Kann keiner von uns wirklich wollen...


----------



## seahawk (22. Januar 2020)

Kein Mensch ist illegal. Offene Grenzen und Soforthilfe jetzt!

UEberfuellte Fluechtlingslager - Schwabe (SPD) fuer "humanitaere Sofortloesungen"


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Keine offenen Grenzen, aber Soforthilfe.
Ich finde es unglaublich, dass diese Zeltstädte immer noch existieren. Man hätte längst richtige Häuser bauen können in denen man auch längerfristig leben kann.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Kein Mensch ist illegal. Offene Grenzen und Soforthilfe jetzt!
> 
> UEberfuellte Fluechtlingslager - Schwabe (SPD) fuer "humanitaere Sofortloesungen"



Dann bitte gleich in deine Wohnung einquartieren.
Mal sehen ob du das dann immer noch so toll findest.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> In 50 Jahren leben über 2 Milliarden Menschen in Afrika und gerade Afrika wird sehr stark vom Klimawandel getroffen werden und wenn sich 1 Milliarde Menschen nach Europa aufmachen, wird niemand sie aufhalten können.
> Das wird in Indien nicht anders sein. Auch Indien wird stark vom Klimawandel verändert werden und in 50 Jahren leben in Indien mehr Menschen als in China.



Bis 2100 sollten es wohl 4,5 Mrd. werden.

BiB  –  Fakten – Bevoelkerungszahl und ihr Wachstum, 1950/55 bis 2010/15

So ein paar Säcke Weizen hinzuhauen,
wird da nicht mehr reichen,
damit dieser Kontinent nicht kollabiert.

Was machen denn eigentlich die Franzosen, Briten, Portugiesen und Italiener,
welche jahrhundertelang diese Menschen ausgenommen haben?


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sorgt dann hoffentlich auch bei Trump dazu was gegen den Klimawandel zu tun.
> Ansonsten gibt es halt Flüchtlinge.



Was soll er denn gegen den Klimawandel tun, die kosmische Strahlung aufhalten?



Threshold schrieb:


> wenn 500 Millionen Menschen in die USA wollen, wird keine Mauer der Welt sie stoppen können.



Bei der militärischen Stärke der USA wäre das absolut kein Problem, ist nur die Frage ob man (in dem Fall die USA) das so lösen möchte. Und meine Vermutung ist, das möchten sie.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was soll er denn gegen den Klimawandel tun, die kosmische Strahlung aufhalten?



Der Sonne sagen, dass sie nicht mehr so stark scheinen soll (Nicht meine Idee, von Beatrix von Storch und ja, die Sonnenstrahlung wärmt unsere Erde auf, durch bestimmte Gasgemische in der Atmosphäre können wir aber die Absorbierung regulieren.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was soll er denn gegen den Klimawandel tun, die kosmische Strahlung aufhalten?


...
Um deinem Kopf ist nicht zufällig grade Alufolie gewickelt, oder?


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der Sonne sagen, dass sie nicht mehr so stark scheinen soll (Nicht meine Idee, von Beatrix von Storch und ja, die Sonnenstrahlung wärmt unsere Erde auf, durch bestimmte Gasgemische in der Atmosphäre können wir aber die Absorbierung regulieren.



Ich glaube das hat sie nicht so ganz ernst gemeint 
Aber auf die Sonnenforscher wird ja auch nicht gehört, die diffarmiert man lieber...



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...
> Um deinem Kopf ist nicht zufällig grade Alufolie gewickelt, oder?



Ich hab keine Alufolie um den Kopf gewickelt, ich würde eher sagen das nennt sich Bildung  Ich weiß die lässt bei manchen hier im Forum sehr zu wünschen übrig, ich hoffe du zählst nicht auch dazu.
Kosmische Strahlung hat eine Auswirkung auf die Wolkenbildung, vor allem auf tiefe Wolkenbedeckung. Welche nachweislich Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat, wurde letztes Jahr von japanischen und finnischen Forschern bewiesen. Aber kam halt in unserer "Qualitätspresse" leider nicht...
Durchbruch: Wissen-schaftler finden handfeste Beweise, dass kosmische Strahlen das Erdklima beeinflussen – EIKE – Europaeisches Institut fuer Klima & Energie

Bevor die Eike Aluhutträger kommen, im englischen gibt es deutlich mehr Publikationen dazu, nur da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das jeder hier versteht...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

> Ich glaube das hat sie nicht so ganz ernst gemeint


Schon klar, aber es war ihre Absicht, das so ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Physikalisch besteht da durch CO2 ein Einfluss auf die Reflektion.
EDIT: Und ja, Strahlung aus dem Weltall beeinflusst unser Klima, ohne diese Strahlung können wir nicht leben.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Alufolie um den Kopf gewickelt, ich würde eher sagen das nennt sich Bildung  Ich weiß die lässt bei manchen hier im Forum sehr zu wünschen übrig, ich hoffe du zählst nicht auch dazu.
> Kosmische Strahlung hat eine Auswirkung auf die Wolkenbildung, vor allem auf tiefe Wolkenbedeckung. Welche nachweislich Auswirkungen auf das Klima hat, wurde letztes Jahr von japanischen und finnischen Forschern bewiesen. Aber kam halt in unserer "Qualitätspresse" leider nicht...
> Durchbruch: Wissen-schaftler finden handfeste Beweise, dass kosmische Strahlen das Erdklima beeinflussen – EIKE – Europaeisches Institut fuer Klima & Energie
> 
> Bevor die Eike Aluhutträger kommen, im englischen gibt es deutlich mehr Publikationen dazu, nur da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das jeder hier versteht...


- Lobbyisten und Scharlatane | Cicero Online

Klimawandel: Die Klimakrieger | ZEIT ONLINE

Behauptung: „Kosmische Strahlung verursacht den Klimawandel“ | klimafakten.de

Hast du vielleicht auch eine seriösere Quelle, als die Lieblings-Klimawebseite der AfD?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Nur so als Info: Klimawandel gab es schon immer, es gab Eiszeiten und auch wärmere Zeiten als heute, das sind Fakten.
Durch Methan oder CO2 wird jedoch der Treibhauseffekt verstärkt und es wird wärmer, weil die Strahlung nicht mehr reflektiert sondern absorbiert wird.
Diese Strahlung kommt hauptsächlich von der Sonne.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

Im Gegensatz zu deinen Quellen ist meine seriös, da sie sich direkt auf die Studie von 2019 bezieht, in der das Phänomen wissenschaftlich belegt wurde. Aber du kannst mir natürlich gerne erklären, wie Quellen aus 2012 etwas widerlegen sollen, was 2019 publiziert wurde? Da bin ich echt mal gespannt..
Und den Cicero als seriöse Quelle zu bezeichnen, das würde ich nichtmal nach zwei Flaschen Whisky...
Ansonsten steht es dir frei auf die englischen Publikationen auszuweichen, sollte für dich ja kein Problem darstellen diese zu finden 



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Durch Methan oder CO2 wird jedoch der  Treibhauseffekt verstärkt und es wird wärmer, weil die Strahlung nicht  mehr reflektiert sondern absorbiert wird.



Das ist wissenschaftlich nur absolut nicht belegbar, da es beispielsweise auch Zeiten auf der Erde gab mit einem 20 mal so hohen CO² Gehalt, wie wir ihn jetzt haben und da war es mitnichten viel wärmer...
Zudem wenn wir den CO² Gehalt in der Luft absenken würde und er unter einen Wert von 0,02 oder 0,03 da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher fällt, haben etliche Pflanzen ein ziemliches Problem, da sie dann schlichtweg nicht mehr überleben können...
C3 carbon fixation - Wikipedia


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur so als Info: Klimawandel gab es schon immer, es gab Eiszeiten und auch wärmere Zeiten als heute, das sind Fakten.
> Durch Methan oder CO2 wird jedoch der Treibhauseffekt verstärkt und es wird wärmer, weil die Strahlung nicht mehr reflektiert sondern absorbiert wird.
> Diese Strahlung kommt hauptsächlich von der Sonne.


...und wer produziert denn heute das meiste Methan und CO2, hmm?
Geschweige denn der ganze Wasserdampf und Rodung der Wälder. Das gab es früher nicht auch nur annähernd in diesem Ausmaß.

Aber natürlich, von der AfD hofierte Lobbyisten, Republikaner und Wirtschaftsvertreter wissen es natürich allesamt besser...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu deinen Quellen ist meine seriös,...


Ja klar.
Was kommt als nächstes? Die BILD? Würde mich nicht wundern.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ansonsten steht es dir frei auf die englischen Publikationen auszuweichen, sollte für dich ja kein Problem darstellen diese zu finden


Deine Quelle wurde in einem angeblich gemeinnützigen, englischen Forum veröffentlicht, welche es nicht für nötig hält, ihre Geldgeber namentlich zu nennen und bei den wenigen bekannten handelt es sich ausschließlich um Gestalten aus der Wirtschaft. So viel zum Thema Seriösität...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Die Wälder sind relativ neutral, denn beim Verrotten wird das CO2 wieder frei. Es müsste dann schon zu Öl oder Kohle werden, um das dauerhaft zu binden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber natürlich, von der AfD hofierte Lobbyisten, Republikaner und Wirtschaftsvertreter wissen es natürich allesamt besser...



Da sind wir ja froh, dass wir dich haben, der es natürlich besser weiß... Welche Qualifikation hast du nochmal vorzuweisen? Den IPCC Lobbyverrein, der nur die Aufgabe hat nachzuweisen, dass der Mensch am Klimawandelschuld ist? Das ist natürlich eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage...nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Wälder sind relativ neutral, denn beim Verrotten wird das CO2 wieder frei. Es müsste dann schon zu Öl oder Kohle werden, um das dauerhaft zu binden.


Der Einfluss der Regenwädler auf die Albedo des Planeten sind dir nicht geläufig, oder?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja froh, dass wir dich haben, der es natürlich besser weiß... Welche Qualifikation hast du nochmal vorzuweisen? Den IPCC Lobbyverrein, der nur die Aufgabe hat nachzuweisen, dass der Mensch am Klimawandelschuld ist? Das ist natürlich eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage...nicht.


Ach, und was ist denn deine "Qualifikation", Herr _ich lese nur die Quellen, die mir in den Kram passen, ohne sie nachzuprüfen_?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Regenwädler auf die Albedo des Planeten sind dir nicht geläufig, oder?
> 
> Ach, und was ist denn deine "Qualifikation", Herr _ich lese nur die Quellen, die mir in den Kram passen, ohne sie nachzuprüfen_?



Das wäre ein andere Punkt, aber durch das Holz selbst wird nicht wirklich dauerhaft CO2 abgebaut, wenn diese später verrottet oder verbrannt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Einfluss der Regenwädler auf die Albedo des Planeten sind dir nicht geläufig, oder?


Ja, an anderen Orten machen Wälder die Sache aber nicht besser. 
Was reflektiert Sonne wohl besser, heller Sand oder ein dunkler Wald?
Kurz: Ob Wald gut oder schlecht ist hängt vom Standort ab.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und was ist denn deine "Qualifikation", Herr _ich lese nur die Quellen, die mir in den Kram passen, ohne sie nachzuprüfen_?



Das ich in der Schule nicht geschlafen habe im Gegensatz zu dir  Aber deine Art ist einfach nur lächerlich und typisch für dein Klientel, wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man mit so etwas aufkreuzen. Weil dir meine Quelle nicht passt, ist sie automatisch unseriös, obwohl ich extra darauf verwiesen habe, dass du viele englischsprachige Publikationen dazu findest, sollte dir die deutsche Version nicht passen... 
Ansonsten kannst du uns gerne sagen was an der Studie der Wissenschaftler und ihrem Ergebnis falsch oder unseriös ist? Da sind wir sehr gespannt...


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das wäre ein andere Punkt, aber durch das Holz selbst wird nicht wirklich dauerhaft CO2 abgebaut, wenn diese später verrottet oder verbrannt wird.


Was soll das nützen, wenn ein Großteil, der gerodeten Flächen zur Rinderzucht verwendet wird?
Und ich sehe nicht, wie Möbel-, Papier-, oder Aluminiumherstellung der Umwelt nützen soll...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ich in der Schule nicht geschlafen habe im Gegensatz zu dir


Also ich habe in der Schule gelernt, dass der menschengemachte Klimawandel schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr zu leugnen ist.
Was genau das also an schulischem Wissen sein soll, das du hier als rhetorische Prämisse darstellst, würde ich schon gerne mal genauer sehen wollen.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber deine Art ist einfach nur lächerlich und typisch für dein Klientel, wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man mit so etwas aufkreuzen.


Das kann ich 1:1 so zurückgeben...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Weil dir meine Quelle nicht passt, ist sie automatisch unseriös, obwohl ich extra darauf verwiesen habe, dass du viele englischsprachige Publikationen dazu findest, sollte dir die deutsche Version nicht passen...


Meine Quellen passen dir doch auch nicht, also was ist der Sinn dahinter?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du uns gerne sagen was an der Studie der Wissenschaftler und ihrem Ergebnis falsch oder unseriös ist? Da sind wir sehr gespannt...


Das hatte ich vorhin eigentlich verlinkt.
Aber stimmt, das ist ja alles nicht seriös...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ich in der Schule nicht geschlafen habe im Gegensatz zu dir  Aber deine Art ist einfach nur lächerlich und typisch für dein Klientel, wenn man keine Argumente hat muss man mit so etwas aufkreuzen. Weil dir meine Quelle nicht passt, ist sie automatisch unseriös, obwohl ich extra darauf verwiesen habe, dass du viele englischsprachige Publikationen dazu findest, sollte dir die deutsche Version nicht passen...
> Ansonsten kannst du uns gerne sagen was an der Studie der Wissenschaftler und ihrem Ergebnis falsch oder unseriös ist? Da sind wir sehr gespannt...



Heller Sand wird es eher streuen statt richtig zu reflektieren.
Ist auch eine Frage des Frequenzbereichs.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll das nützen, wenn ein Großteil, der gerodeten Flächen zur Rinderzucht verwendet wird?
> Und ich sehe nicht, wie Möbel-, Papier-, oder Aluminiumherstellung der Umwelt nützen soll...


Rinder stoßen Methan aus. Den Rest kannst du dir selbst denken.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Rinder stoßen Methan aus. Den Rest kannst du dir selbst denken.


Ja, richtig, die Rinder furzen das Klima kaputt.

...oder wolltest du damit jetzt was anderes sagen?


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht auch eine seriösere Quelle, als die Lieblings-Klimawebseite der AfD?



Die AfD-Wähler bleiben halt oft in  ihrer Filterblase und sind nicht in der Lage seriöse Medien zu lesen. 
AfD- und Nichtwaehler nutzen wenig Nachrichtenquellen | heise online


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, richtig, die Rinder furzen das Klima kaputt.
> 
> ...oder wolltest du damit jetzt was anderes sagen?


Nein, aber ich will auch nicht völlig auf Rinderprodukte verzichten.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Es hilft schon den Konsum zu reduzieren und auf Massentierhaltung zu verzichten.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ...aber ich will auch nicht völlig auf Rinderprodukte verzichten.


Das haben weder ich noch viele andere Klimaschützer je behauptet.

Immer dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das haben weder ich noch viele andere Klimaschützer je behauptet.
> 
> Immer dieses Schwarz-Weiß-Denken.



Die Grünen wollten mal nen Veggie-Day. Sollten die dann an die Macht kommen wird es noch weitere Einschränkungen geben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hilft schon den Konsum zu reduzieren und auf Massentierhaltung zu verzichten.


Da verwechselt jemand Massentierhaltung mit der Menge der Tiere.
Ich will sehen, dass 1000 Rinder in einem Biobetrieb mit artgerechter Haltung etc weniger Treibhausgase produzieren als 1000 Tiere in Massentierhaltung

Aber ja Konsum reduzieren ist richtig.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Wenn weniger konsumiert wird, werden auch weniger Tiere benötigt.

Aber ja, bei Bio ist auch die Emission geringer. Denn viele Tiere sorgen für viel Ammoniak und Nitrat, was das Grundwasser verschmutzt, es dürfen also nicht mehr Tiere gehalten werden, als die Fläche auf der sie stehen an Futter hergibt und an Nitrat aufnehmen kann. Dazu spielt die Fütterung selbst beim Methanausstoß eine Rolle, halb vergammelte Silage ist nicht das natürliche Futter. 
Verringerter Methan-Ausstoss durch neuen Futtermix | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also ich habe in der Schule gelernt, dass der menschengemachte Klimawandel schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr zu leugnen ist.
> Was genau das also an schulischem Wissen sein soll, das du hier als rhetorische Prämisse darstellst, würde ich schon gerne mal genauer sehen wollen.



War dann wohl keine besonders tolle Schule, ansonsten kannst du das auch bestimmt anhand eines Versuchs, wie man es überlicherweise im Physikunterricht gemacht hat nachweisen? Sollte dir dann ja leicht fallen  Vielleicht nimmst du dann noch Bezug auf den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, der passt in der Thematik auch sehr gut. Falls du nicht mehr weißt welcher das ist, hier kannst du ihn nachlesen: Thermodynamik – Wikipedia



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kann ich 1:1 so zurückgeben...



Du kannst zurückgeben was du willst, nur ist das von dir halt ziemlich lächerlich. Ich hab dir wissenschaftlich belegte Fakten geliefert und was kam von dir außer mimimi AFD Quellen? Richtig nichts...




Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Quellen passen dir doch auch nicht, also was ist der Sinn dahinter?



Die Studie wurde letzten Juli veröffentlich und du postest "Quellen" aus 2012, die das angeblich widerlegen sollen. Also 7 Jahre bevor du Studie erschien, dass das ziemlich lächerlich ist, merkst du hoffentlich selbst. Und was an meinem Verweis an englischen Quellen schlecht sein soll ist mir auch ein Rätsel? Passen dir die auch nicht, weil dann von Trump oder Johnson angeblich finanziert... Und das zum Thema aluhut,




Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hatte ich vorhin eigentlich verlinkt.
> Aber stimmt, das ist ja alles nicht seriös...



Ist auch nicht ansatzweise seriös, wenn ich Quellen aus 2012 anführe um eine durch Versuch bestätigte Studie aus 2019 damit anzweifeln möchte...
Ansonsten nehme ich an, du weißt was durch einen Versuch bestätigt bedeutet? Das man das im Zweifelsfall nachstellen kann, von daher ja das ist ziemlich unseriös was du betreibst...

Ansonsten auch die Frage, ob du deine eigenen Quellen überhaupt auch liest? Hier mal ein Auszug davon:
Fazit: Ein Zusammenhang zwischen kosmischer Strahlung und  Wolkenbildung (und damit dem Klima) konnte bislang experimentell nicht  bestätigt werden; beobachtet wurden lediglich Korrelationen in  bestimmten Regionen und für eher kurze Zeiträume. Es gibt hingegen  zahlreiche Messungen und Hinweise, die darauf hindeuten, dass der  Einfluss allenfalls minimal ist - er sei "zu schwach, um einen  signifkanten Einfluss auf auf Wolken und Klima zu haben", heißt es zusammenfassend in einer aktuellen Übersicht des Forschungsstandes (Pierce 2017). Zudem stehen Sonnenstrahlung und kosmische Strahlung in so enger Verbindung, dass eine Unterscheidung der Einflüsse beider Faktoren auf das Klima der Erde fast unmöglich ist.
 Obwohl die von Henrik Svensmark aufgestellten Theorien physikalisch  durchaus plausibel klingen, gibt es bislang keine klaren Hinweise, dass  sie zutreffend sind. Insbesondere scheint es unwahrscheinlich, dass der  Einfluss der kosmischen Strahlung auf die Wolkenbildung – selbst wenn er  existiert – das Klima spürbar verändern könnte.

Selbst da wird erwähnt, dass es physikalisch durchaus plausibel ist, nur noch nicht bewiesen wurde (Stand 2017)... 
Damit hast du dich selbst lächerlich gemacht mein Freund.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn weniger konsumiert wird, werden auch weniger Tiere benötigt.


Das stimmt, hat aber nichts mit Massentierhaltung zu tun. 
Massentierhaltung und Freilandhaltung unterscheiden sich in der Packdichte.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Und wenn man weniger Tiere braucht, kann man halt weniger dicht packen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Ja man kann, aber das heißt nicht, dass es automatisch besser für das Klima ist.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> War dann wohl keine besonders tolle Schule, ansonsten kannst du das auch bestimmt anhand eines Versuchs, wie man es überlicherweise im Physikunterricht gemacht hat nachweisen? Sollte dir dann ja leicht fallen  Vielleicht nimmst du dann noch Bezug auf den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik, der passt in der Thematik auch sehr gut. Falls du nicht mehr weißt welcher das ist, hier kannst du ihn nachlesen: Thermodynamik – Wikipedia


Ah, du spielst also darauf an, dass die Erde kein abgeschlossenes, physikalisches System ist, oder?
Tja.
Muss ich dich enttäuschen. 
Sowohl die Erde als auch die Gase in der Atmosphäre senden eine Wärmestrahlung in den Weltraum aus. Kurzfristig könnte man den Eindruck erhalten, dass dies dem 2. Leitsatz der Thermodynamik widerspreche. Mittel- und Langfristig aber nicht.
Es sind solche Details, auf die sich Skeptiker immer wieder berufen.^^


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du kannst zurückgeben was du willst, nur ist das von dir halt ziemlich lächerlich. Ich hab dir wissenschaftlich belegte Fakten geliefert und was kam von dir außer mimimi AFD Quellen? Richtig nichts...


Soso.
Du beziehst dich auf genau _eine_ Quelle eines von Rechtspopulisten favourisiterten und nachweislich von Wirtschaftlern und Lobbyisten derselben Herkunft finanzierten Informationskanals und das soll ich als wissenschafltichen Fakt fressen oder was? Als nächstes kommt, ich soll die BILD als politisch neutrales Informationsmedium behandeln, oder was?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Studie wurde letzten Juli veröffentlich und du postest "Quellen" aus 2012, die das angeblich widerlegen sollen. Also 7 Jahre bevor du Studie erschien, dass das ziemlich lächerlich ist, merkst du hoffentlich selbst. Und was an meinem Verweis an englischen Quellen schlecht sein soll ist mir auch ein Rätsel? Passen dir die auch nicht, weil dann von Trump oder Johnson angeblich finanziert... Und das zum Thema aluhut,


Was soll denn die von dir verlinkte, so genannte Studie, denn beweisen?
Einen sowohl temporär wie auch örtlich begrenzten, klimatischen Effekt?
Es gab schon immer gewisse Korrelationen über begrenzte Zeiträume an bestimmten Orten. Das muss aber an sich nichts bedeuten, Sonnenstrahlung und Kosmische Strahlung sind so eng verbunden, dass man bezüglich Klimabeeinflussung dazwischen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann.

Das hört sich arg nach dem berüchtigten Svensmark-Effekt an, welcher bislang nur in bestimmten Laborversuchen nachgewiesen werden konnte, wissenschaftlich aber nie wirklich anerkannt wurde:Henrik Svensmark – Wikipedia


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja man kann, aber das heißt nicht, dass es automatisch besser für das Klima ist.



Tierwohl und Klimapolitik: Welcher Preis fuer Fleisch ist gerecht? | tagesschau.de



Zum Klimawandel selbst gibt es auch genügend Studien, die den belegen. 

Klimawandel: Ozeane werden immer waermer | tagesschau.de
Studie zum Klimawandel: Kinder leiden am meisten | tagesschau.de


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Doppel


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Meine Güte, ich versuche es nochmal.

Weniger Tiere sind besser fürs Klima, hat hier keiner bestritten wo auch immer du das raus gelesen hast. 
Aber wo steht, dass es besser für das Klima ist x Tiere auf der Wiese zu halten mit einem großen Stall als x Tiere in Massentierhaltung zu halten?
Ich habe sogar gegenteiliges gehört (irgendwo im ÖR) aber darauf will ich gar nicht hinaus.

Wie gesagt:
Massentierhaltung sagt nichts über die totale Menge der Tiere aus sondern nur über die Packdichte.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Es ist vor allem fürs Tierwohl besser.

Nachhaltigkeit besteht nicht nur aus Klima-, sondern auch aus Tier-, Umwelt- und Naturschutz.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Januar 2020)

Das ist richtig


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ah, du spielst also darauf an, dass die Erde kein abgeschlossenes, physikalisches System ist, oder?
> Tja.
> Muss ich dich enttäuschen.



Darauf hab ich nicht angespielt, aber wenn du dich auf den Treibhauseffekt beziehst, welcher sich auf den Effekt in Treibhäusern bezieht, dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, dann ist es kein geschlossenes System... 
In einem Treibhaus, wird die warme Luft durch das Glas angestaut und kann nirgends entweichen. Öffne ich die Türen, verpufft der Effekt. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sowohl die Erde als auch die Gase in der Atmosphäre senden eine Wärmestrahlung in den Weltraum aus. Kurzfristig könnte man den Eindruck erhalten, dass dies dem 2. Leitsatz der Thermodynamik widerspreche. Mittel- und Langfristig aber nicht.
> Es sind solche Details, auf die sich Skeptiker immer wieder berufen.^^



Offensichtlich kennst du den 2 Leitsatz der Thermodynamik nicht? Denn genau das beschreibt er, den Fluss der Wärme vom warmen ins kalte, solange bis sich die Umgebungangepasst hat. Und ich glaube im Weltraum ist es etwas kühler 
Und wenn du der Ansicht bist CO² reflektiert so gut Wärme, kannst du ja mal eine Thermoskanne, genauer gesagt die Wand der Thermoskanne mit CO² befüllen und kannst dich dann wundern, wieso es nicht so lange warm bleibt.
Immer wieder amüssant, wie man die Klimahysteriker doch mit einfachen Mitteln der Physik schlagen kann




Two-Face schrieb:


> Soso.
> Du beziehst dich auf genau _eine_ Quelle eines von Rechtspopulisten favourisiterten und nachweislich von Wirtschaftlern und Lobbyisten derselben Herkunft finanzierten Informationskanals und das soll ich als wissenschafltichen Fakt fressen oder was? Als nächstes kommt, ich soll die BILD als politisch neutrales Informationsmedium behandeln, oder was?



Hier muss ich wirklich mal fragen ob du wirklich geistig nicht so fit  bist oder dich einfach nur blöd stellst? 
Aber nochmal für dich, der Artikel bezieht sich auf eine Studie von japanischen Wissenschaftlern (Kooperation mit finnischen Forschern) , die ihre Erkenntisse wissenschaftlich belegen können (was du nicht kannst). 
Du kannst dir aber natürlich auch gerne eine englische Quelle hier anschauen: Breakthrough: Scientists Find Hard Evidence Cosmic Rays Influence Earth’s Climate - The Global Warming Policy Forum (GWPF)
Aber nur weil deinem linksradikalen Wesen Eike nicht gefällt, ist es mitnichten unseriös, da es die Studie im Gegensatz zu deinen Hirngespinsten wirklich gibt. 
Hier hab ich sogar noch eine weitere englische Quelle: Intensified East Asian winter monsoon during the last geomagnetic reversal transition | Scientific Reports
Aber so ist es halt, wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann ist alles böse und rechtspopulistisch 
Und nochmal zu deinen Quellen, da du es offensichtlich immer noch nicht blickst. Du präsentierst mir hier "Quellen" aus 2012 und 2017, um etwas aus 2019 zu widerlegen...
Was machst du als nächstes die Antifa als neutrales Medium darstellen?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll denn die von dir verlinkte, so genannte Studie, denn beweisen?
> Einen sowohl temporär wie auch örtlich begrenzten, klimatischen Effekt?
> Es gab schon immer gewisse Korrelationen über begrenzte Zeiträume an bestimmten Orten. Das muss aber an sich nichts bedeuten, Sonnenstrahlung und Kosmische Strahlung sind so eng verbunden, dass man bezüglich Klimabeeinflussung dazwischen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann.
> 
> Das hört sich arg nach dem berüchtigten Svensmark-Effekt an, welcher bislang nur in bestimmten Laborversuchen nachgewiesen werden konnte, wissenschaftlich aber nie wirklich anerkannt wurde:Henrik Svensmark – Wikipedia



Vielleicht solltest dir die Ergebnisse einfach mal anschauen, wie wäre es? Da wurde der Svensmark-Effekt nämlich belegt...
Was auch im Fazit einer deiner Quellen vermerkt war, dass man es sich physikalisch vorstellen kann, es jedoch damals noch nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. Aber schön, dass du deine eigenen Quellen nicht mal liest.
Und jetzt wo es den Nachweis gibt, ist es plötzlich Quatsch, weil? Ja das weil weiß man selber nicht.
Aber jetzt hast du ja englische Quellen, dann kannst du uns bestimmt auch mitteilen, was an der Erkenntnis unseriös sein soll?

Der gute Herr hier aus der Studie, widerspricht dir im übrigen direkt und ich glaube er ist etwas kompetenter wie du

“The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has discussed the  impact of cloud cover on climate in their evaluations, but this  phenomenon has never been considered in climate predictions due to the  insufficient physical understanding of it,” comments Professor Hyodo.  “This study provides an opportunity to rethink the impact of clouds on  climate. When galactic cosmic rays increase, so do low clouds, and when  cosmic rays decrease clouds do as well, so climate warming may be caused  by an opposite-umbrella effect. The umbrella effect caused by galactic  cosmic rays is important when thinking about current global warming as  well as the warm period of the medieval era.”


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kennst du den 2 Leitsatz der Thermodynamik nicht? Denn genau das beschreibt er, den Fluss der Wärme vom warmen ins kalte, solange bis sich die Umgebungangepasst hat. Und ich glaube im Weltraum ist es etwas kühler



Wenn in deinem Kopf nicht auch Vakuum herrscht, solltest du wissen, dass Vakuum Wärme nicht leitet.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Immer wieder amüssant, wie man die Klimahysteriker doch mit einfachen Mitteln der Physik schlagen kann



Unwort des Jahres „Klimahysterie“: Die verbale Erderwaermung - taz.de


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich nicht angespielt, aber wenn du dich auf den Treibhauseffekt beziehst, welcher sich auf den Effekt in Treibhäusern bezieht, dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, dann ist es kein geschlossenes System...
> In einem Treibhaus, wird die warme Luft durch das Glas angestaut und kann nirgends entweichen. Öffne ich die Türen, verpufft der Effekt.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Auf was hast du denn sonst angespielt? Denn von der Thermodynamik scheinst du selber keine Ahnung zu haben.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Offensichtlich kennst du den 2 Leitsatz der Thermodynamik nicht? Denn genau das beschreibt er, den Fluss der Wärme vom warmen ins kalte, solange bis sich die Umgebungangepasst hat. Und ich glaube im Weltraum ist es etwas kühler
> Und wenn du der Ansicht bist CO² reflektiert so gut Wärme, kannst du ja mal eine Thermoskanne, genauer gesagt die Wand der Thermoskanne mit CO² befüllen und kannst dich dann wundern, wieso es nicht so lange warm bleibt.
> Immer wieder amüssant, wie man die Klimahysteriker doch mit einfachen Mitteln der Physik schlagen kann


Wo habe ich behauptet, dass CO² Wärme "reflektiert"? 
Seit wann ist die Erde eine Thermoskanne?
Und vor allem, seit wann findet Wärmeleitung im Vakuum statt?
Wer hat hier nochmal in der Schule gepennt?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Hier muss ich wirklich mal fragen ob du wirklich geistig nicht so fit  bist oder dich einfach nur blöd stellst?
> Aber nochmal für dich, der Artikel bezieht sich auf eine Studie von japanischen Wissenschaftlern (Kooperation mit finnischen Forschern) , die ihre Erkenntisse wissenschaftlich belegen können (was du nicht kannst).
> Du kannst dir aber natürlich auch gerne eine englische Quelle hier anschauen: Breakthrough: Scientists Find Hard Evidence Cosmic Rays Influence Earth’s Climate - The Global Warming Policy Forum (GWPF)


Es gibt keine englische Quelle. Wenn dann ein undurchsichtiges, englisches Populistenforum, dass sich auf eine _japanische_ Quelle bezieht. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber nur weil deinem linksradikalen...


Ach, jetzt bin ich auch noch linksradikal.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wesen Eike nicht gefällt, ist es mitnichten unseriös, da es die Studie im Gegensatz zu deinen Hirngespinsten wirklich gibt.
> Hier hab ich sogar noch eine weitere englische Quelle:


Du mit deinen "englischen Quellen", was soll das eigentlich? sind die grundsätzlich seriöser als alle nicht-englischen Quellen, oder was?


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Intensified East Asian winter monsoon during the last geomagnetic reversal transition | Scientific Reports


Wieder so ein Bericht, welcher sich auf ein zeitlich und örtlich abgegrenztes Ereignis bezieht und praktisch gar nichts aussagt...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber so ist es halt, wenn man keine Argumente hat, dann ist alles böse und rechtspopulistisch


Mehr kannst du nicht liefern, um dein reaktionäres, kategorisierendes Weltbild zu bestätigen? Gut, dann hätten wir das ja geklärt.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und nochmal zu deinen Quellen, da du es offensichtlich immer noch nicht blickst. Du präsentierst mir hier "Quellen" aus 2012 und 2017, um etwas aus 2019 zu widerlegen...
> Was machst du als nächstes die Antifa als neutrales Medium darstellen?


Jetzt nochmal zu deinem Verständnis: Der dir verlinkte Artikel beschreibt nur einen lokalen Effekt. So etwas hat es immer wieder mal gegeben. Das konnte aber nie mit den globalen Auswirkungen kosmischer Strahlung auf das Klima in Verbindung gebracht werden. Ich wüsste nicht, warum das nun plötzlich anders sein sollte.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest dir die Ergebnisse einfach mal anschauen, wie wäre es? Da wurde der Svensmark-Effekt nämlich belegt...


Das kannst du auch in Laborversuchen unter bestimmten Bedingungen nachweisen. Hat aber in der Praxis in völlig anderen Dimensionen keinerlei Aussagekraft...


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was auch im Fazit einer deiner Quellen vermerkt war, dass man es sich physikalisch vorstellen kann, es jedoch damals noch nicht nachgewiesen werden konnte. Aber schön, dass du deine eigenen Quellen nicht mal liest.
> Und jetzt wo es den Nachweis gibt, ist es plötzlich Quatsch, weil? Ja das weil weiß man selber nicht.
> Aber jetzt hast du ja englische Quellen, dann kannst du uns bestimmt auch mitteilen, was an der Erkenntnis unseriös sein soll?


Und schon wieder das mit den "englischen Quellen", was soll denn dauernd der Unfug? Behaupten alle Engländer, dass es den menschengemachten Klimawandel nicht gibt oder was oder ist das von der Sprache abhängig?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Der gute Herr hier aus der Studie, widerspricht dir im übrigen direkt und ich glaube er ist etwas kompetenter wie du
> 
> “The Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) has discussed the  impact of cloud cover on climate in their evaluations, but this  phenomenon has never been considered in climate predictions due to the  insufficient physical understanding of it,” comments Professor Hyodo.  “This study provides an opportunity to rethink the impact of clouds on  climate. When galactic cosmic rays increase, so do low clouds, and when  cosmic rays decrease clouds do as well, so climate warming may be caused  by an opposite-umbrella effect. The umbrella effect caused by galactic  cosmic rays is important when thinking about current global warming as  well as the warm period of the medieval era.”


Er widerspricht nirgendwo, sondern postuliert nur, dass Kosmische Strahlung und dadurch bedingte Wolkenbildung - möglicherweise (es sei explizit das Wörtlich _may_ erwähnt) - einen größeren Effekt auf das Klima haben, als bislang angenommen. Inwieweit sich das aber auf das weltweite Klima auswirkt, lässt sich damit ebenfalls nicht ableiten. Es bleibt weiterhin ein lokal und zeitlich begrenztes Phönomen...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du mit deinen "englischen Quellen", was soll das eigentlich? sind die grundsätzlich seriöser als alle nicht-englischen Quellen, oder was?



Im  Gegenteil, die sind sehr unseriös, da es im englischen viele Wörter mit Doppelbedeutungen gibt. 

Man kann  sich halt auf die deutschen Quellen verlassen.
Covering Climate Now: Die gaengigsten Mythen zum Klimawandel - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Januar 2020)

Rauchen verursacht keinen Krebs, Asbest auch nicht und der Klimawandel ist natürlich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Rauchen verursacht keinen Krebs, Asbest auch nicht und der Klimawandel ist natürlich.



Die ersten beiden Dinge sind auf jeden Fall Blödsinn. Der Klimawandel ist auch natürlich, aber nicht ausschließlich. Wie erklärst du dir denn sonst die Klimaveränderungen der vergangenen Jahrtausende (im Norden Europas war mal eine dicke Eisschicht). Die alten weisen Männer waren nicht schuld.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2020)

Das Klima war noch nie konstant und kein Mensch kann mit Gewissheit sagen wie groß unser (damit meine ich die Menschheit seit bestehen) Einfluß wirklich ist. Aber damit lässt sich ja kein Geld machen und seriöse Wissenschafftler, die nicht der Klimahysterie verfallen, werden schön unter die Decke gekehrt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie erklärst du dir denn sonst die Klimaveränderungen der vergangenen Jahrtausende (im Norden Europas war mal eine dicke Eisschicht). Die alten weisen Männer waren nicht schuld.



Noch mal. Für dich und alle anderen Leugner. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Der Mensch hat in den letzten 100 Jahren ein Teil der Menge an CO2 verfeuert, das die Erde in den letzten 500 Millionen Jahre gebunden hat.
Wer also der Meinung ist, dass das keine Auswirkung aufs Klima hat, hat erstens den Einschlag nicht gehört und hat zweitens keine Ahnung von dem Thema.
Darüber hinaus kennt der Mensch die Wechselwirkung von Strahlung und Materie sehr gut. Immerhin hat der Mensch Technologie entwickelt, die auf dieses Wissen basieren.
Wäre also das Wissen falsch, würde die Technologie nicht funktionieren.
Kurz zusammengefasst. Durch den Einfluss des Menschen verändert sich das Klima mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die es niemals zuvor in der Erdgeschichte gab.
Der Mensch hat ein Artensterben ausgelöst, das in der Form noch nie zuvor eingetreten ist. Gleichzeitig zerstört er die Grundlage seiner eigenen Existenz.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

Dann solltest du mal den Artikel im Spektrum lesen. Link findest du auf der Seite davor. 
Vor der Menschheit lagen die Klimaänderungen bei 0,15°C in 100 Jahren. 
Seit den letzten Jahrzehnten sind es 2,5°C auf 100 Jahre hochgerechnet.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Seit den letzten Jahrzehnten sind es 2,5°C auf 100 Jahre hochgerechnet.



Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du diese Zahlen in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch mal deutlich nach oben revidieren musst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

> Noch mal. Für dich und alle anderen Leugner. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


Ich bin eben kein Leugner, aber du willst ja meinen Beitrag nicht lesen oder verstehen. Der Klimawandel ist aber nicht ausschließlich (das bedeutet es gibt keine weiteren Faktoren) durch Menschen erzeugt, aber zu einem beachtlichen Teil.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass du diese Zahlen in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren noch mal deutlich nach oben revidieren musst.



Das wird man aber erst dann sehen und hängt davon ab, wie viele Bemühungen man jetzt zum Klimaschutz übernimmt. Dazu ist halt nicht klar, wie träge das System ist. 
Aber auch darauf wird in dem Artikel eingegangen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich bin eben kein Leugner, aber du willst ja meinen Beitrag nicht lesen oder verstehen. Der Klimawandel ist aber nicht ausschließlich (das bedeutet es gibt keine weiteren Faktoren) durch Menschen erzeugt, aber zu einem beachtlichen Teil.



Noch mal. Klimanwandel gab es schon immer und es gab Phasen auf der Erde, in denen die Sauerstoff Konzentration und auch die CO2 Konzentration höher war als heute.
Aber das hat Millionen von Jahren gedauert, bis sich da was verändert hat. Die Lebewesen hatten Zeit sich anzupassen.
Heute verändert sich das Klima mit einer nie dagewesenen Geschwindigkeit. Kein Lebewesen der Welt kann sich da anpassen.
Die Eisbären werden aussterben, die Narwale werden aussterben, Der Orang Utan wird aussterben.
Normaler Weise müsste es sogar kühler werden, da die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne etwas abgenommen hat. Trotzdem wird es aber wärmer. Die Ozeane können noch den Großteil der Wärme aufnehmen, aber auch sie werden irgendwann gesättigt sein und dann wird die Temperaturerhöhung voll durchschlagen.

Abgesehen davon gehört die Diskussion in den Klimawandel Thread rein und nicht in diesen hier.



DKK007 schrieb:


> und hängt davon ab, wie viele Bemühungen man jetzt zum Klimaschutz übernimmt.



Aktuell keine, wenn ich mir das Geschwafel in Davos und den Klimapakt der Regierung anschaue.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Ozeane können noch den Großteil der Wärme aufnehmen, aber auch sie werden irgendwann gesättigt sein und dann wird die Temperaturerhöhung voll durchschlagen.



Das ist aber selbst auch ein großes Problem. Denn durch mehr Wärme nimmt die Sauerstoffsättigung ab. Dazu steigt das Risiko für Hurrikans. 
Erderwaermung: Ozeane werden immer waermer | ZEIT ONLINE


> Steigende Meerestemperaturen führten zu Wetterextremen wie Wirbelstürmen und heftigen Niederschlägen. Auch seien sie einer der Hauptgründe dafür, dass es zu verheerenden Waldbränden wie etwa gerade in Australien komme. In den Meeren würden zudem Sauerstoffarmut, Schäden für Fische und andere Lebewesen drohen.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du mal den Artikel im Spektrum lesen. Link findest du auf der Seite davor.
> Vor der Menschheit lagen die Klimaänderungen bei 0,15°C in 100 Jahren.
> Seit den letzten Jahrzehnten sind es 2,5°C auf 100 Jahre hochgerechnet.



Das Problem ist diese Zahlen springen schon immer fast nach belieben hoch und runter. Momentan sind die Endzeitprognosen angesagt. Die damit verbundene Hysterie bringt uns aber überhaupt nicht weiter. Das daraus Kapital geschlagen werden soll, dessen können wir uns aber sicher sein.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2020)

Abwarten können wir uns nicht leisten. Der CO2 Ausstoß muss sofort runter gefahren werden., Ja, das bedeutet harte Einschnitte für alle, aber es muss sein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Abwarten können wir uns nicht leisten. Der CO2 Ausstoß muss sofort runter gefahren werden., Ja, das bedeutet harte Einschnitte für alle, aber es muss sein.



Bevor ich morgen wie vor 100 Jahren leben muss soll das Klima sich halt erwärmen. Schlimmer als allen Komfort aufgeben wird es eh nicht geben, vor allem weil der Rest der Welt das nicht machen wird.


----------



## seahawk (23. Januar 2020)

Kann man machen, dann ist es nur fair wenn die Opfer dieses Lebenswandels auch hier leben dürfen: Klimaflucht kann Asyl-Anspruch begruenden – klimareporterdeg


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist diese Zahlen springen schon immer fast nach belieben hoch und runter. Momentan sind die Endzeitprognosen angesagt. Die damit verbundene Hysterie bringt uns aber überhaupt nicht weiter. Das daraus Kapital geschlagen werden soll, dessen können wir uns aber sicher sein.



Wie wird denn daraus Kapital geschlagen?
Mit Kohle und Öl wurde demnach kein Kapital gemacht?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bevor ich morgen wie vor 100 Jahren leben muss soll das Klima sich halt erwärmen. Schlimmer als allen Komfort aufgeben wird es eh nicht geben, vor allem weil der Rest der Welt das nicht machen wird.



Ach so. Weil es dich betrifft und du keine Einschnitte machen willst, ist dir alles andere egal?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

> Ach so. Weil es dich betrifft und du keine Einschnitte machen willst, ist dir alles andere egal?


Sofern diese zu groß sind ist es mir egal.
Ich lebe hier vielleicht noch 60-70 Jahre, länger nicht. Wenn ich dann ab heute alles nicht mehr darf soll von mir aus das Klima sich zu stark verändern.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sofern diese zu groß sind ist es mir egal.
> Ich lebe hier vielleicht noch 60-70 Jahre, länger nicht. Wenn ich dann ab heute alles nicht mehr darf soll von mir aus das Klima sich zu stark verändern.



Es ist dir also egal, in welcher Welt deine Kinder aufwachsen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist dir also egal, in welcher Welt deine Kinder aufwachsen?



Ich habe keine und will auch keine, weil ich damit keinen Ärger haben will.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Bevor ich morgen wie vor 100 Jahren leben muss soll das Klima sich halt erwärmen. Schlimmer als allen Komfort aufgeben wird es eh nicht geben, vor allem weil der Rest der Welt das nicht machen wird.


Sinnlose Übertreibung, genauso lächerlich wie "Deutschland kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen", weil das ohnehin nie zur Debatte stand. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Sinnlose Übertreibung, genauso lächerlich wie "Deutschland kann nicht ganz Afrika aufnehmen", weil das ohnehin nie zur Debatte stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Strom wird, wenn es nach den Grünen geht, so teuer, dass sich den praktisch keiner mehr leisten kann.
Das wird passieren, so wie das Fleischverbot.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Strom wird, wenn es nach den Grünen geht, so teuer, dass sich den praktisch keiner mehr leisten kann.
> Das wird passieren, so wie das Fleischverbot.


Ja, selbstverständlich wird Strom so teuer. Ich zittere schon massiv. 
Fleischverbot wird genauso nicht kommen. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Januar 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, selbstverständlich wird Strom so teuer. Ich zittere schon massiv.
> Fleischverbot wird genauso nicht kommen.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Werden wir dann ja sehen. Noch haben die keine Mehrheit.


----------



## Leob12 (23. Januar 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Werden wir dann ja sehen. Noch haben die keine Mehrheit.


Ah, die Mehrheit will sich also keinen Strom mehr leisten können. Verstehe...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metaltyp (24. Januar 2020)

Zumal das ja nur die halbe Wahrheit ist. Strom wird vor allem deshalb teuer, weil die ganzen Maßnahmenpakete für fossile Energien zusätzlich zu den ganzen anderen Lollies, die den Koksbrennern hinten rein geschoben wird bezahlt werden müssen. Würde man regenerativen Energien -hier Windkraft- nicht solche absurden Auflagen auferlegen, würde sich die Sache recht bald, in Größenordnung von ~10 Jahren erledigt haben. In diesem Zeitraum wäre ein Atomkradtwerk vielleicht erst in einer frühen Bauphase.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. März 2020)

gelöscht


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

EU-Aussengrenze: Griechische Behoerden setzen riesige Ventilatoren gegen Migranten ein - WELT

Schön zu sehen, dass Griechenland alles mögliche tut, um seine Grenzen und damit auch Europa zu schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Menschlich ist es *******, aber Erdogan darf keinen Erfolg haben sonst wird es für alle nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Menschlich ist es *******, aber Erdogan darf keinen Erfolg haben sonst wird es für alle nur noch schlimmer.



Genau lasst uns über Leichen gehen, damit wir Erdogan eins auswischen können, echt tolle Logik muss ich sagen


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Die WELT ist auch auf den Clickbait-Zug aufgesprungen. Die Headline des Artikels insinuiert, es würden Ventilatoren gegen Menschen eingesetzt, und erst der Artikel verrät, worum es tatsächlich bei den Maßnahmen geht. Kurz, dagegen ist nichts zu sagen. Selbstverständlich darf Griechenland Brände löschen und Tränengaswolken auflösen.

Der eigentliche Skandal ist nach wie vor, dass Erdowahn Menschen in eine verzweifelte Situation bringt, in der sie unfreiwillig als Fünfte Kolonne die griechische Grenzsicherung strapazieren, damit der Pascha ein Druckmittel gegen die EU hat.
Und natürlich, dass es die EU durch jahrelange Uneinigkeit, Untätigkeit beim Finden echter Lösungen und krummen Deals mit Erdowahn überhaupt erst so weit kommen ließ.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Genau lasst uns über Leichen gehen, damit wir Erdogan eins auswischen können, echt tolle Logik muss ich sagen



Ist doch Erdogan selbst schuld dran. Die Leute sind bei ihm in Sicherheit und er schickt sie jetzt nach Europa, um Unruhe zu stiften. 

Warum sollten wir dem nachgeben?


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Kann man anders sehen als Kaaruzo, aber egal wie man es sieht:
Erdogan ist der schuldige


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist doch Erdogan selbst schuld dran. Die Leute sind bei ihm in Sicherheit und er schickt sie jetzt nach Europa, um Unruhe zu stiften.
> Warum sollten wir dem nachgeben?



Wenn du in einer Notsituation wärst, in der es jemandem leicht fällt, dich zu instrumentalisieren, wäre es voll in Ordnung, wenn man keine Rücksicht auf dich nimmt?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Empathie ist halt so eine Sache, viele sind nicht in der Lage dazu...
Bzgl Erdogan müsst ihr auch die andere Seite euch anschauen, welche Versprechungen die EU bis Dato eingehalten hat gegenüber der Türkei und auch den innenpolitischen Druck verstehen, der dort entsteht, weil der Flüchtlingsstrom nimmt nicht ab, hinzu kommt, dass ihr die finanzielle Lage der Türkei und noch tausend andere Gründe mit einkalkulieren müsst.
Das ist nicht mal so eben zu stemmen so viele Millionen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen und zu versorgen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Bzgl Erdogan müsst ihr auch die andere Seite euch anschauen, welche Versprechungen die EU bis Dato eingehalten hat gegenüber der Türkei ...



Machen wir es doch konkret: Welche Zusagen an die Türkei wurden nicht eingehalten?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> welche Versprechungen die EU bis Dato eingehalten hat gegenüber der Türkei



Welche Versprechen?
Die EU hat einen Türsteher gebraucht und Erdogan hat für den Job eine Menge Knete kassiert.
Jetzt sind die Verträge ausgelaufen und man hat von Seiten der EU seit 2015 nichts gemacht. Eben auch keinen neuen Deal mit Erdogan.
Der will nun mehr Knete haben ansonsten macht er die Türen auf. Und jetzt spielt jeder mit seinen Muskeln und hofft, dass der andere nachgibt.
Peinlich für die EU und peinlich für Erdogan.


----------



## seahawk (13. März 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kann man anders sehen als Kaaruzo, aber egal wie man es sieht:
> Erdogan ist der schuldige



Die Türkei hat soviel für ihre Brüder aus Syrien getan und wurde dann von der EU verraten. Jetzt soll die EU mal ihren Teil der Verantwortung übernehmen. Es ist legitim, dass Erdogan den Brüdern die Möglichkeit gibt in die EU zu gelangen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2020)

Seahawk hat jemand deinen Account übernommen oder ist das undeutlicher Sarkasmus?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Machen wir es doch konkret: Welche Zusagen an die Türkei wurden nicht eingehalten?



EU-Tuerkei-Abkommen: Wer hat den Fluechtlingsdeal gebrochen? | tagesschau.de
Die Türkei hat trotz ihrer schlechten finanziellen Lage 40 Milliarden€+  aus eigener Tasche gezahlt, angekommen von den versprochenen 6 Milliarden ist gerade mal wenn überhaupt die Hälfte und noch zig weitere Sachen wurden nicht eingehalten.
Die Türkei hat also quasi absolut gar nix bekommen, auf die 3 Milliarden pfeifen die, man wurde halt Jahrelang an der Nase herumgeführt, wie mit dem EU Beitritt, nur bla bla bla und nix kommt, jetzt brauchen wir das aber nicht alles hier aufrollen.
Fakt ist, die EU hat ihre Zusagen in keinster weise eingehalten.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> EU-Tuerkei-Abkommen: Wer hat den Fluechtlingsdeal gebrochen? | tagesschau.de
> Die Türkei hat trotz ihrer schlechten finanziellen Lage 40 Milliarden€+  aus eigener Tasche gezahlt, angekommen von den versprochenen 6 Milliarden ist gerade mal wenn überhaupt die Hälfte und noch zig weitere Sachen wurden nicht eingehalten.



Aus der von dir angeführten Quelle: "In dem am häufigsten kritisierten Punkt allerdings - der Zahlung von Hilfsgeldern - gibt es keinen Grund zur Beschwerde: Gezahlt haben die Europäer wie vereinbart." - Huch?

Aber schon klar, der Pascha produziert Staatschulden en masse und findet es daher gar nicht gut, dass das Geld in konkrete Projekte und nicht in die türkische Staatskasse fließt. Und das Märchen mit den 40 Milliarden Euro hast du hier schon einmal ungeprüft weitererzählt und ich habe dir damals ausführlich erklärt, warum das Unfug ist. Noch einmal drösele ich das nicht im Detail auf, daher nur so viel: Es ist eine Fantasie-Summe und selbst in die deutlich geringeren realen Ausgaben wurden Punkte reingerechnet, die nicht im Entferntesten mit Migrationspolitik, sondern mit Sicherungs- und Expansionsstrategie zu tun haben.  

Aber was wahr ist, muss für jede Seite wahr bleiben: Auch die EU hat sich in diesem Deal keineswegs mit Ruhm bekleckert. Die Peinlichkeit geht ja schon damit los, dass etwas vereinbart wurde, von denen beide Vertragspartner wussten, dass sie es nicht leisten können und teilweise gar nicht leisten *wollen*. Es ging damals allen Beteiligten hauptsächlich darum, die jeweilige Bevölkerung zu beschwichtigen und überhaupt irgend etwas vorweisen zu können.

Und jetzt hat die Realität das Hirngespinst komplett aufgelöst und jeder versucht, die Schuld allein dem Anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben. Die Leidtragenden sind in erster Linie die Flüchtlinge und in zweiter Linie die Griechen, die über ihre Kräfte gehen müssen, um einen Job zu machen, der ihr Ansehen schädigt, ganz egal wie sie ihn machen.


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Also kurz: Die EU hat ihre Versprechen nicht eingelöst.

Ist Bulgarien EU Mitglied? 
Bulgarian PM Borisov Accuses EU Of Not Paying Turkey In ‘Refugee Deal’

Kannst ja mal gerne aufzeigen warum die 40 Milliarden nicht stimmen für so viele Millionen Flüchtlinge seit 2011.
Wieviel Flüchtlinge leben in Deutschland, glaub knapp über 1 Million, was hat Deutschland nur 2019 für Flüchtlinge bezahlt? 23 Milliarden, ja davon ist ein größerer Teil nach Afrika geflossen wegen der "Flüchtlingsbekämpfung" , nur jetzt rechne mal was es die Türkei ca kostet in deinen Augen ~9 Jahre so viele Menschen zu supporten. Was Gefluechtete den Sozialstaat kosten | hr-iNFO | Das Thema


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Also kurz: Die EU hat ihre Versprechen nicht eingelöst.
> Ist Bulgarien EU Mitgliedsstaat?
> Bulgarian PM Borisov Accuses EU Of Not Paying Turkey In ‘Refugee Deal’



Und weil sich Herr Borissow bei Erdogan anbiedert, ist es automatisch wahr, wenn er dem widerspricht, was sich durch Zahlungeblege zweifelsfrei nachweisen lässt? Das Geld ist gezahlt worden, daran ist nichts zu rütteln. Es floss nur nicht dahin, wo der Pascha es gerne gehabt hätte. Das ist aber sein Problem, er hätte den Deal vielleicht in diesem Punkt konkretisieren sollen ... Aber halt, dann wäre er ja gar nicht erst zustande gekommen.  



> Kannst ja mal gerne aufzeigen warum die 40 Milliarden nicht stimmen für so viele Millionen Flüchtlinge seit 2011.



Hm. Derjenige, der das Geld angeblich für Flüchtlinge aufgewendet hat, müsste doch hieb- und stichfest belegen können, wie viel genau wohin geflossen ist, oder?

Aber gut, wenn's denn sein muss: In der Türkei befinden sich 3,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge. Die Meisten kamen zwar erst ab 2018 und davor waren es wesentlich weniger, aber wir wollen mal nicht islamischer sein als der Prophet selbst, nicht wahr? Das wären bei Ausgaben von 40 Milliarden rund 11.000 Euro pro Nase, egal wie lange sich der Flüchtling bereits in der Türkei befindet.

Ich wähle jetzt einmal die Lesart, die zwar Erdogan als Lügner enttarnt, aber die Leistung der Türkei nicht schmälert, okay?
Auf neun Jahre gerechnet, wären rund 1220 Euro pro Jahr und Nase ziemlich wenig. Das Türkei unmöglich so gestemmt haben, wenn da nicht aus EU-Töpfen Quellen ein *Vielfaches* von 40 Milliarden dazugekommen wäre, dass man nicht als Direktzahlung verbuchen kann, wie es der Erdi mit seinen 40 Milliarden macht.
Sprich, entweder stimmt die Zahl nicht ODER deren Deklaration UND/ODER der zigfache europäische Beitrag wird kackdreist unterschlagen.
Was darf es sein?


----------



## Duvar (13. März 2020)

Was meinst du denn was diese 40 Milliarden alles beinhalten? Sicherlich nicht so wie du es getan hast auf pro Nase berechnet. Da stecken unzählige Ausgaben für all möglichen shice drin. (nicht negativ gemeint).
Bulgarien ist Teil der EU und du denkst just 4 fun fällt er der EU in den Rücken?^^
Wir können uns drauf einigen, dass finanziell betrachtet eine für die Türkei sehr sehr große Summe bis Dato investiert wurde, aber ich glaube den Aussagen, weil weniger als 40 Milliarden wäre auch kaum möglich, warum sollte Erdogan lügen in dem Punkt?
Der springende Punkt ist auch nicht diese Zahl, sondern, dass die EU all ihre Versprechen nicht eingehalten hat und die Last gerne auf die Schultern der Türkei knallt und mit etwas Geld meint diese stetig wachsende Problematik lösen zu können.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. März 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn du in einer Notsituation wärst, in der es jemandem leicht fällt, dich zu instrumentalisieren, wäre es voll in Ordnung, wenn man keine Rücksicht auf dich nimmt?


Bei ihm wäre das was anderes. Er ist Deutscher. Ihm steht damit automatisch alles zu.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Bei ihm wäre das was anderes. Er ist Deutscher. Ihm steht damit automatisch alles zu.



Ob er wirklich ein echter Teutscher ist? Nach deutscher Staatsbürgerschaft darf man da nicht gehen, denn wie Reichskanzler i.L.* Höcke und sein provisorisches Ministerium für wahres Deutschtum und ethnische Reinheit festgestellt haben, bekommt man die ja heutzutage hinterher geschmissen.

Ohne lückenloses, auf Echtheit geprüftes Stammbuch bis *mindestens* zurück zur Gründung des Heiliges Römisches Reichs kann man ja viel behaupten. Nachher sind da doch irgendwelche Migranten-Gene reingemischt. Womöglich sogar von irgendwelchen Musels, die sich damals vor Wien verlaufen haben!

</bitterböser Sarkasmus>

(* in Lauerstellung)


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. März 2020)

Ach ich hab schon so viel Doppelmoral erlebt. Wenn man genau ins Raster passt kann man auch als Zugezogener richtiger Deutscher sein. Die Afd hat ja da ihre ihre Beispiele. Da zählt dann auch alles nicht was man sonst kritisiert.

Außer natürlich man fällt später vom Glauben ab. Oder macht etwas worüber man nicht mehr hinweg sehen kann.


----------



## Mahoy (14. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ach ich hab schon so viel Doppelmoral erlebt. Wenn man genau ins Raster passt kann man auch als Zugezogener richtiger Deutscher sein. Die Afd hat ja da ihre ihre Beispiele. Da zählt dann auch alles nicht was man sonst kritisiert.



Und das ist absolut nichts Neues. Wer Deutscher ist, bestimmte auch damals schon die braune Führungsetage wahlweise nach pseudowissenschaftlichen oder absolut willkürlichen Kriterien.

Speziell beim Thema Migration geht es eher um die Deutungshoheit, wer schutzbedürftig ist. Gut, bei Wirtschaftsmigration kann man sich trefflich streiten und dann geraten hier auch schon mal Foristen aneinander, die von den Braunen pauschal als "linksgrünversifft" eingeordnet werden, nur weil sie nicht pauschal alles dicht machen möchten.
Bei Menschen, die *eindeutig* Kriegsflüchtlinge sind, sollte es keine Diskussionen geben - oder doch allenfalls darüber, *wie* man das stemmt und nicht darüber, wie man Asylsuchende am effizientesten davon abhält, Asyl zu beanspruchen.

Ich kann es nur wiederholen: Egal, was für ein Bandit der Erdogan ist, die Türkei allein beherbergt 3,6 Millionen Flüchtlinge. Und die EU will es nicht gebacken bekommen, einen Bruchteil dieser Anzahl fair auf ihre Mitgliedsländer zu verteilen? Was für ein Luschenverein sind wir denn? Geht es noch peinlicher?


----------



## Duvar (14. März 2020)

Sind mehr als 3.6 Millionen, soweit ich weiß beläuft sich die Gesamtzahl aller Flüchtlinge (nicht nur syrische) auf ~5 Mio.
Erdogan wollte nicht das es soweit kommt, nur er sagt was soll ich machen, die einzige Sprache die die verstehen ist das was er heute macht, sprich Grenzen aus etc.
Es wurde ja nix eingehalten von dem was versprochen wurde und die Last für die Türkei wird mit jedem Tag größer und größer, dies muss man doch mal verstehen und anerkennen, nur tun dies viele nicht.


----------



## JePe (2. April 2020)

EUGH: Polen, Tschechien und Ungarn haben gegen EU-Recht verstossen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2020)

Gewalttaten: Deutsche haeufiger Opfer von Asylzuwanderern als umgekehrt 

Wenig verwunderlich begehen unsere goldigen "Fachkräfte" mehr Straftaten gegen Deutsche, als umgekehrt. 

Ich würde sagen, das erfordert schnell einen Runden Tisch gegen Rechts 

Und in Schweden kann mehr sehr gut sehen, wohin zuviel unkontrollierte Zuwanderung führen wird:

Kriminelle Banden terrorisieren und kontrollieren Goeteborg

Polizisten aus Schweden holen sich in Sachen Clankriminalitaet Rat aus Essen - Ruhrgebiet - Nachrichten - WDR


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. September 2020)

Die Zugewanderten sind auch mehr. Wäre mal interessant wie hoch das Risiko auf die Masse umgerechnet ist.


----------



## JePe (3. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)



Er ist wieder da!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. September 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Er ist wieder da!



Er war nie weg.

Aber was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2020)

Erschreckend, dass Moria hier noch kein Thema ist. 





__





						Grüne schreiben an Seehofer: Schutzsuchende aus Moria aufnehmen
					






					www.onvista.de
				




Deutschland muss handeln. Wir haben genug untätige Flugzeuge rumstehen, die die traumatisierten Menschen nach Deutschland bringen können, wo sie sofort Bleiberecht bekommen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Aber was ist mit denen, die das Flüchtlingslager abgefackelt haben?


----------



## seahawk (11. September 2020)

Das war ein Akt der Notwehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2020)

Wir haben in den vergangenen fünf Jahren schon genug Brandstifter aufgenommen, die ihre eigene Behausung angezündet haben, weil es z.B. kein Nutella gab.

https://www.krone.at/540525

Danke, wir brauchen nicht noch mehr, von der Sorte.

Zumal das nur das falsche Bild an die Welt sendet, dass wir durch solche vorsätzlichen Taten, erpressbar sind.

Das einzig richtige, ist der Weg Australiens. Man muss den Leuten durch Taten deutlich mache, dass illegale Einwanderung nicht durch eine Einreise belohnt, sondern mit Abschiebung bestraft wird.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das war ein Akt der Notwehr.



Trotzdem sollte man das ermitteln, was denn jetzt genau passiert ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben in den vergangenen fünf Jahren schon genug Brandstifter aufgenommen, die ihre eigene Behausung angezündet haben, weil es z.B. kein Nutella gab.
> 
> https://www.krone.at/540525



Öhm -- im Artikel steht nicht drin, dass man die Täter hat. Man vermutet und ermittelt. Ein großer Unterschied.
Und auch für Flüchtlinge gilt natürlich die Unschuldsvermutung.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben in den vergangenen fünf Jahren schon genug Brandstifter aufgenommen, die ihre eigene Behausung angezündet haben, weil es z.B. kein Nutella gab.
> 
> https://www.krone.at/540525
> 
> ...



Anscheinend muss man jede paar Monate erneut vorpredigen, was in unserem Grundgesetz steht und bei anderen nicht, entweder kommt es nicht an, oder man will es einfach ignorieren, obwohl man sonst gar nicht genug den Eiferer für Recht und Gesetz spielen kann.
Australien führt mit Flüchtlingen ein Menschverachtendes System durch, das durch Prügel, Vergewaltitungen und Suizide geprägt ist, mir ist klar das du mit deinem geschlossenen rechten Weltbild ein Anhänger davon bist, allerdings fehlt dir hier in Deutschland mal mindestens 40% eher um die 56% Wählerstimmen, um so etwas durchzusetzen!

So lange nicht andere Hauptstädte in der EU sich bewegen und eine gerechte Verteilung organisiert werden kann, sollten auch wir uns nicht erpressbar machen, wenn man sich dann doch bewegen sollte, muss jeder Aufgenommene einem ordentlichen Asylverfahren zugeführt werden.









						Flüchtlinge auf Nauru: Einmal australische Hölle – und kein Zurück - WELT
					

Australien verfrachtet Bootsflüchtlinge auf die kleine Insel Nauru. Dort werden sie verprügelt, missbraucht und vergewaltigt. Und in der reichen Industrienation will man von all dem nichts wissen.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend muss man jede paar Monate erneut vorpredigen, was in unserem Grundgesetz steht und bei anderen nicht, entweder kommt es nicht an, oder man will es einfach ignorieren, obwohl man sonst gar nicht genug den Eiferer für Recht und Gesetz spielen kann.



Das Grundgesetz finde ich gut. Werfen wir doch mal einen kurzen Blick in § 16a GG:



			
				Grundgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Politisch Verfolgte genießen Asylrecht.
> 
> (2) *Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.* Die Staaten außerhalb der Europäischen Gemeinschaften, auf die die Voraussetzungen des Satzes 1 zutreffen, werden durch Gesetz, das der Zustimmung des Bundesrates bedarf, bestimmt. In den Fällen des Satzes 1 können aufenthaltsbeendende Maßnahmen unabhängig von einem hiergegen eingelegten Rechtsbehelf vollzogen werden.



Nach meinem Stand sind alle Nachbarländer Deutschlands entweder Mitgliedsstaaten der europäischen Union oder aber – im Falle von der Schweiz – ein Drittstatt in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Australien führt mit Flüchtlingen ein Menschverachtendes System durch, das durch Prügel, Vergewaltitungen und Suizide geprägt ist,



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand prügelt oder vergewaltigt Australien nicht, sondern schiebt die Leute nur ab. Und für Suizide ist die betreffende Person verantwortlich, nicht Australien.

Darüber hinaus:









						Einwanderungspolitik: „Ihr werdet nie hier ankommen“ – Australien zieht stolz Bilanz - WELT
					

Ein „Krieg“, der sich gelohnt habe: In Australien führt das Militär einen erbitterten Kampf gegen Schlepper. Das Vorgehen ist ebenso hart wie umstritten – aber für das Land absolut alternativlos.




					www.welt.de
				






> „Seit dem Beginn der Operation ,Sovereign Borders‘ gab es in drei Jahren keinen einzigen Ertrunkenen im Meer“, sagt er – und verweist auf 1200 Tote in sechs Jahren der Labor-Vorgängerregierung.



Die Toten sind nämlich vorher dadurch entstanden, dass Anreize für die Überfahrt bestanden, so wie es zurzeit bei uns im Mittelmeer ist.

Außerdem ein anderes gutes Argument:









						Australische Flüchtlingspolitik - Bootsflüchtlinge ohne Perspektiven
					

Vor fünf Jahren hat Australien einen generellen Aufnahmestopp für Bootsflüchtlinge verhängt. Seither wurden mehr als 3100 Menschen in Internierungslager auf weit entfernte Inseln verfrachtet. Die Entscheidung war umstritten, doch ihre wichtigsten Ziele hat die Regierung erreicht.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				






> Roula und Con Generakis sind die Kinder griechisch-stämmiger Australien-Einwanderer. Sie fragen sich: „Warum sollten sich Illegale mithilfe von Schleppern durch die Hintertür stehlen können, wenn es für ihre Familien Jahre dauerte, um legal nach Australien zu kommen?
> 
> „Die Flüchtlinge haben nicht das Recht, einfach zu uns zu kommen und zu verlangen, dass ihnen Freiheit und Großzügigkeit auf einem Silbertablett gereicht werden – unsere Eltern hatten nichts. Sie mussten sich hier alles erarbeiten.“
> 
> „Das sind Illegale. Sie drängen sich vor andere Flüchtlinge, die in Camps sitzen. Deshalb sollten wir keine Bootsflüchtlinge bei uns aufnehmen.“



Genau das ist der Punkt. Es gibt tausende legale Einwanderer, die die Mühe, Kosten und Zeit auf sich nehmen, um legal einzuwandern und Kriminelle sollen das gleiche erreichen? Das ist absolut unfair jedem legalen Einwanderer gegenüber.



Don-71 schrieb:


> mir ist klar das du mit deinem geschlossenen rechten Weltbild ein Anhänger davon bist, allerdings fehlt dir hier in Deutschland mal mindestens 40% eher um die 56% Wählerstimmen, um so etwas durchzusetzen!



Tja, es gab mal eine Zeit, da war die CDU – angeblich ja deine politische Heimat – auch mal eine rechte Partei. Aber das ist wohl schon lange vorbei.

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-151204-99-105940

PS: Das Wahlprogramm der CDU 2002:



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiY5tXb3eDrAhU6AmMBHSzaC5gQFjAAegQIBBAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cdu.de%2Fsystem%2Ftdf%2Fmedia%2Fdokumente%2Fregierungsprogramm-02-06-b.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3fGFwvpu68U50bTiY7TJN2
		


Thema Einwanderung:



> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Ab-sage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. *Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten. *



Liest sich geradezu prophetisch und beschreibt eins zu eins, was in vielen europäischen Ländern im Zuge der grenzenlosen, unkontrollierten Einwanderungswelle ab 2015 passiert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> So lange nicht andere Hauptstädte in der EU sich bewegen und eine gerechte Verteilung organisiert werden kann, sollten auch wir uns nicht erpressbar machen, wenn man sich dann doch bewegen sollte, muss jeder Aufgenommene einem ordentlichen Asylverfahren zugeführt werden.



Mal so eine Frage in den Raum. Wenn sich die anderen Hauptstädte der EU nicht bewegen, kann es vielleicht sein, dass Deutschland mit seiner Position in der Minderheit ist und sich dem Mehrheitswillen einfach anpassen sollte?


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit denen, die das Flüchtlingslager abgefackelt haben?


Ob nun Deutsche Brände legen oder Flüchtlinge ist ja nun völlig wurscht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2020)

Hier hat mal wieder eine Fachkraft™ eine „Bereicherung™“ vorgenommen.

Und wie so oft, sind es die gleichen Sachen, die man liest.

Mehrfach vorbestraft, Polizeibekannt und mit abgelaufenen Aufenthaltstitel.

Ich vermute mal, der 19-Jährige ist schuld, weil er nicht genug Willkommenskultur gezeigt hat. Das verlangt ganz schnell nach einem runden Tisch gegen „rächts“.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ob nun Deutsche Brände legen oder Flüchtlinge ist ja nun völlig wurscht.



Es muss ermittelt werden.
Ich will doch keine Straftäter aufnehmen.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es muss ermittelt werden.
> Ich will doch keine Straftäter aufnehmen.



Du sollst ja auch keine Straftäter aufnehmen, sondern Deutschland bzw. die Kommunen... 
Man darf nur nicht in der nähe von Flüchtlingen wohnen, dann hat man auch kein Problem mit denen.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Also, wenn ich mein Haus abfackel, weil meine Lebensumstände schlecht sind, lande ich im Knast.
Schlimm ist es für die Tausende von Menschen, die jetzt nichts mehr haben, aber man sollte die Leute vorher aussortieren, die dafür verantwortlich sind. Hier sind die griechischen Behörden gefragt, die ermitteln sollten. Wenn die das nicht schaffen, sollen sie Amtshilfe beantragen.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2020)

Wenn man die griechischen Behörden fragt, sind die doch froh, wenn soviele Flüchtlinge wie möglich in der EU verteilt werden. Die haben ja nun schon lange keinen Bock mehr, das Asylheim der EU zu spielen. War bestimmt spontane Selbstentzündung oder sowas.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man die griechischen Behörden fragt, sind die doch froh, wenn soviele Flüchtlinge wie möglich in der EU verteilt werden. Die haben ja nun schon lange keinen Bock mehr, das Asylheim der EU zu spielen. War bestimmt spontane Selbstentzündung oder sowas.



Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es doch noch den Deal mit den Türken.
Die Griechen prüfen, ob der Asylantrag genehmigt wird und dann bleibt er da. Die anderen, die abgelehnt werden, müssen wieder zurück in die Türkei.
Das Dilemma ist wohl, dass das extrem lange dauert, bis das mal geklärt wird. Hatte letztens was von 3 Jahren Wartezeit für den Antrag gelesen. Das ist ja unzumutbar.


----------



## Don-71 (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es doch noch den Deal mit den Türken.
> Die Griechen prüfen, ob der Asylantrag genehmigt wird und dann bleibt er da. Die anderen, die abgelehnt werden, müssen wieder zurück in die Türkei.



Der Türkeideal ist seit 6 Monaten außer Kraft/hinfällig/tot!
Wenn du dich erinnerst fand das im Februar statt, als Erdogan die Grenzen öffnete, und den Deal kündigte, weil Assad und Russland, die letzte Enklave belagerten, die von der Türkei unterstützt wurde. Das ganze passierte ein paar Tage vor Corrona.


----------



## Eckism (11. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht irre, gibt es doch noch den Deal mit den Türken.
> Die Griechen prüfen, ob der Asylantrag genehmigt wird und dann bleibt er da. Die anderen, die abgelehnt werden, müssen wieder zurück in die Türkei.
> Das Dilemma ist wohl, dass das extrem lange dauert, bis das mal geklärt wird. Hatte letztens was von 3 Jahren Wartezeit für den Antrag gelesen. Das ist ja unzumutbar.


Nö, Türkenadolf ist raus, der hat auch keinen Bock mehr.
Unzumutbar würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, es ist unschön. Schließlich flüchtet man ins ungewisse vor Krieg usw...da muss man halt mit rechnen, das man erstmal mal eine unschöne Zeit aber zumindest im Frieden  erlebt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Türkeideal ist seit 6 Monaten außer Kraft/hinfällig/tot!
> Wenn du dich erinnerst fand das im Februar statt, als Erdogan die Grenzen öffnete, und den Deal kündigte, weil Assad und Russland, die letzte Enklave belagerten, die von der Türkei unterstützt wurde. Das ganze passierte ein paar Tage vor Corrona.



Was den Zeitraum angeht, hast du Recht mit deiner Darstellung.

Nur bei den Fakten bedarf es wohl eine Konkretisierung.

Die Türkei hat Terroristen in Syrien dabei geholfen, die syrische Staat Saraqib einzunehmen. Daraufhin hat das syrische Militär einen Gegenangriff gegen die Stadt gestartet, bei dem auch türkische Soldaten starben (die sich – im Gegensatz zu russischen Truppen – rechtswidrig in Syrien aufhalten).

Daraufhin hat die Türkei den Deal einseitig aufgekündigt.

Es ist schon wichtig, die Fakten richtig zu benennen. Russland hält sich rechtmäßig in Syrien auf, da es der Einladung der syrischen Regierung gefolgt ist. Die Türkei führt defacto einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg, ein Verbrechen wofür vor 74 Jahren in Nürnberg etliche hochrangige Politiker und Militärs des nationalsozialistischen Deutschlands zurecht zum Tode verurteilt worden sind.

Da die Türkei aber ein NATO-Mitglied ist und die NATO Narrenfreiheit hat, was das Thema völkerrechtswidrige Kriege angeht, wird nichts passieren.


----------



## JePe (11. September 2020)

Getretner Quark
wird breit, nicht stark.

(Goethe)


----------



## Sparanus (11. September 2020)

Assad hat Syrien in eine unmögliche Situation gebracht. Als der arabische Frühling begann hat er die Islamisten aus den Gefängnissen entlassen damit sie gegen ihn kämpfen und er sich als Held gegen den Terror darstellen kann während es ihm eigentlich nur darum geht die ganze Opposition zu vernichten.
Schlimmer geht es eigentlich gar nicht und auch er hat sich verkalkuliert und ist nur noch ein kleiner Vasall anderer Mächte.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (11. September 2020)

Da hat er mal eben ein paar hunderttausend Islamisten freigelassen, die seitdem für Freiheit und Demokratie kämpfen 

Manche News schaffen es nicht in die Abendnachrichten.








						Zu viele Bedrohungen durch Asylbewerber – Busfahrer verweigern weiteren Dienst
					

Suhl/Zella-Mehlis. Laut einem Bericht von inSüdthueringen.de weigern sich Busfahrer der Städtischen Nahverkehrsgesellschaft Suhl/Zella-Mehlis (SNG), auf der Friedberglinie weiter Dienst zu tun. Der…




					polizei.news


----------



## Andrej (11. September 2020)

Diese 12 Tausend Flüchtlinge sind nicht das Problem. Dass schlimmste kommt noch. Denn die Bevölkerung in der dritten Welt wächst und der Klimawandel schreitet unaufhaltsam voran, sodass viel mehr Menschen flüchten werden.
Und ob Europa in der Lage sein wird diese Menschen aufzunehmen ist auch fraglich, denn auch hier gibt es immer mehr Probleme die der Klimawandel mit sich bringt. Dieser Sommer war wieder viel zu warm und zu trocken. In einer Region musste das Wasser schon mit Lastwagen geliefert werden - auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit war.

Heimat von einer Milliarde Menschen bedroht

ps. Wie fügt man Nachrichten aus Zeitungen mit Bild ein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da hat er mal eben ein paar hunderttausend Islamisten freigelassen, die seitdem für Freiheit und Demokratie kämpfen
> 
> Manche News schaffen es nicht in die Abendnachrichten.
> 
> ...



Ergänzend dazu:









						Pro Woche fünf Polizeieinsätze: Suhler Heim für Asylbewerber Kriminalitäts-Brennpunkt
					

In der Erstaufnahmeeinrichtung im thüringischen Suhl mit rund 500 Asylbewerbern kommt es regelmäßig zu Gewaltausbrüchen und Straftaten. Die Unsicherheit der Bevölkerung wächst. Recherchen von FOCUS Online zeigen, wie explosiv die Lage in der Unterkunft ist.




					www.focus.de
				




Und trotzdem fordern die Bewohner des Elfenbeinturms wir sollen noch mehr solcher Fachkräfte™ aufnehmen, obwohl noch genug Probleme mit den ganzen "Goldstücken" haben, die seit 2015 unkontrolliert und massenhaft ins Land kamen.

Als wären all die Verbrechen durch unsere zugewanderten "Raketenwissenschaftler" und "Ingenieure" nicht bereits genug.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und trotzdem fordern die Bewohner des Elfenbeinturms wir sollen noch mehr solcher Fachkräfte™ aufnehmen, obwohl noch genug Probleme mit den ganzen "Goldstücken" haben, die seit 2015 unkontrolliert und massenhaft ins Land kamen.
> 
> Als wären all die Verbrechen durch unsere zugewanderten "Raketenwissenschaftler" und "Ingenieure" nicht bereits genug.



Wer und was machen die genau?


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Assad hat Syrien in eine unmögliche Situation gebracht. Als der arabische Frühling begann hat er die Islamisten aus den Gefängnissen entlassen damit sie gegen ihn kämpfen und er sich als Held gegen den Terror darstellen kann während es ihm eigentlich nur darum geht die ganze Opposition zu vernichten.
> Schlimmer geht es eigentlich gar nicht und auch er hat sich verkalkuliert und ist nur noch ein kleiner Vasall anderer Mächte.


Assad ist ein Tyrann und Massenmörder welcher Persönlichkeiten wie Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, Milosevic usw in nichts nachsteht.
Der gehört vor ein Kriegsgericht gestellt und für immer weggesperrt.




Andrej schrieb:


> Diese 12 Tausend Flüchtlinge sind nicht das Problem. Dass schlimmste kommt noch. Denn die Bevölkerung in der dritten Welt wächst und der Klimawandel schreitet unaufhaltsam voran, sodass viel mehr Menschen flüchten werden.
> Und ob Europa in der Lage sein wird diese Menschen aufzunehmen ist auch fraglich, denn auch hier gibt es immer mehr Probleme die der Klimawandel mit sich bringt. Dieser Sommer war wieder viel zu warm und zu trocken. In einer Region musste das Wasser schon mit Lastwagen geliefert werden - auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit war.


Ja das wird noch sehr ungemütlich für uns alle.


----------



## seahawk (12. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Diese 12 Tausend Flüchtlinge sind nicht das Problem. Dass schlimmste kommt noch. Denn die Bevölkerung in der dritten Welt wächst und der Klimawandel schreitet unaufhaltsam voran, sodass viel mehr Menschen flüchten werden.
> Und ob Europa in der Lage sein wird diese Menschen aufzunehmen ist auch fraglich, denn auch hier gibt es immer mehr Probleme die der Klimawandel mit sich bringt. Dieser Sommer war wieder viel zu warm und zu trocken. In einer Region musste das Wasser schon mit Lastwagen geliefert werden - auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit war.
> 
> Heimat von einer Milliarde Menschen bedroht
> ...


Stimmt, deswegen müssen Klimaflüchlinge endlich als solche anerkannt werden und ein Recht auf Aufenthalt in Deutschland bekommen.


----------



## Rolk (12. September 2020)

Gute Idee. Dann brennen in Zukunft nicht nur Zelte sondern auch Wälder und Agrarflächen, um den Zugang zu Europa bzw. Hartz 4 zu erpressen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (12. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergänzend dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Polizeistatistik spricht dazu eine klare Sprache.  Wo bleibt das Recht der Bürger, geschützt zu werden? Wiegt es einfach weniger, als das eines Kriminellen? Und warum zeigen sie uns flennend Kinder in Notlagen, obwohl sich keiner über ihren legalen Asylstatus beschwert?


----------



## geisi2 (12. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Diese 12 Tausend Flüchtlinge sind nicht das Problem. Dass schlimmste kommt noch. Denn die Bevölkerung in der dritten Welt wächst und der Klimawandel schreitet unaufhaltsam voran, sodass viel mehr Menschen flüchten werden.
> Und ob Europa in der Lage sein wird diese Menschen aufzunehmen ist auch fraglich, denn auch hier gibt es immer mehr Probleme die der Klimawandel mit sich bringt. Dieser Sommer war wieder viel zu warm und zu trocken. In einer Region musste das Wasser schon mit Lastwagen geliefert werden - auch wenn es nur für kurze Zeit war.
> 
> Heimat von einer Milliarde Menschen bedroht
> ...


Ich frage mich auch wie man sich das in der Zukunft so vorstellt. Das mit dem Wassermangel bekomme ich hier in der Gemeinde direkt mit.








						Garmisch dreht Eurasburg das Wasser ab
					

Die Gemeinde darf eine große Leitung nicht mehr anzapfen und muss nun einen neuen Brunnen suchen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



aber es geht noch weiter...








						Waldsterben: Bayerns Waldbesitzer kämpfen um ihre Bäume
					

Der Wald stirbt, das Ausmaß ist dramatisch. In Bayern sind allein im ersten Halbjahr 2019 knapp 2,5 Millionen Festmeter Schadholz angefallen. Der Klimawandel hinterlässt seine Spuren. Viele Waldbesitzer kommen an ihre Grenzen.




					www.br.de
				



Zitat:
"Das ist wieder das alte ‚Eigentum verpflichtet‘. Das ist einfach so, dass die Waldbesitzer jetzt an ihre Grenzen kommen. Das ist glaube ich etwas, das man in der Gesellschaft auch anerkennen sollte, was die Waldbesitzer für unser Allgemeinwohl leisten." Ramona Resch, Försterin in Landshut
Nur als Anmerkung: der Preis ist weiter gefallen, bei Fichte liegt er momentan bei 50€/Festmeter in der höchsten Verkaufsklasse, Käferholz liegt bei 28€ im Verkauf bei ca. 25€ Erntekosten. Gut es gibt hier und da Förderungen aber wenn man Glück hat kommt man da bei 0 raus und wenn man die eigene Arbeit noch mit reinrechnet...
Aber scheiss auf Wald wir müssen das Geld für Flüchtlinge ausgeben, koste es was es wolle. Das rettet das Klima nicht irgendwelche Bäume...
Scheiss auf die eigenen Probleme die wir in D bzw. in der EU allgemein haben...
Zumal ja alles wieder paletti ist und keine deftige Wirtschaftskrise ins Haus steht.
Ja ich bin grantig aber ich mache keinem Flüchtling einen Vorwurf sondern mMn müsste man da mal gehörig nach oben treten statt andersrum.

Sowas interessiert aber niemanden, weder unsere populistischen Politiker noch diejenigen die gerne fabulieren das wir die halbe Welt in D aufnehmen können. Man will den Gutmensch spielen aber mit der reinen Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen wird man gar nichts ändern. Mal sehen was Frau Weidel...sry das war ja Frau Merkel 2010 zum Thema Integration so abgelassen hat:








						Integration: Kanzlerin Merkel erklärt Multikulti für gescheitert - WELT
					

Die Kanzlerin fordert eine härtere Gangart bei der Integration, Schwimmunterricht für muslimische Mädchen inklusive.




					www.welt.de
				



Heute würde man dafür medial an die Wand gestellt werden...
Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich müsste mit dieser wankelmütigen Frau zusammenarbeiten...da würden dann auch die Fetzen fliegen. Wo sind denn wirkliche Lösungen in Sicht?


----------



## Mahoy (12. September 2020)

Was wir hier brauchen, ist nicht das sogenannte "Australische Modell" der Quasi-Deportation von Flüchtlingen in dubiose Drittländer, welches diese nur annehmen, weil sie dafür bezahlt werden - und die Flüchtlinge dann durch eine Mischung aus Unvermögen, Unterlassung und teils vorsätzliche Schikane fertig macht. Wer so etwas betreibt, ist ein mindestens ebenso widerlicher Menschenhändler wie jene Schlepper, welche die Leute überhaupt erst in Richtung Australien bringen.

Die EU versucht allerdings genau das mit beispielsweise Libyen und ansatzweise mit der Türkei. Bei uns ist es allerdings zum Glück noch so, dass man sich vergleichsweise früh an die eigenen Gesetze erinnert, wenn die Missstände bekannt werden. Die australische Regierung kann das noch aussitzen, obwohl auch dort der Rückhalt allmählich schwindet.

Die "harte Tour" bringt langfristig ohnehin nichts, denn die Flüchtlingsbewegungen sind nicht daran gekoppelt, wie schwer man es Menschen vor dem Ziel macht, sondern wie beschissen die Lage am Ausgangspunkt der Ströme ist. Da muss man sich nur die Imperien der Vergangenheit anschauen, die mit Spitzen der Völkerwanderung konfrontiert wurden - diese hatten viel weniger humane Bedenken und gesetzliche Hürden als wir heutzutage und mussten sich letztendlich doch mit der Entwicklung arrangieren, die sie nicht aufhalten konnten.

Fun Fact: Die, welche sich derzeit am meisten vor Zuwanderung fürchten, sind die fernen Nachfahren von Massenauswanderern. Das muss so eine Art genetische Erinnerung an das Unabwendbare sein.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> "Das ist wieder das alte ‚Eigentum verpflichtet‘. Das ist einfach so, dass die Waldbesitzer jetzt an ihre Grenzen kommen. Das ist glaube ich etwas, das man in der Gesellschaft auch anerkennen sollte, was die Waldbesitzer für unser Allgemeinwohl leisten." Ramona Resch, Försterin in Landshut
> Nur als Anmerkung: der Preis ist weiter gefallen, bei Fichte liegt er momentan bei 50€/Festmeter in der höchsten Verkaufsklasse, Käferholz liegt bei 28€ im Verkauf bei ca. 25€ Erntekosten. Gut es gibt hier und da Förderungen aber wenn man Glück hat kommt man da bei 0 raus und wenn man die eigene Arbeit noch mit reinrechnet...
> Aber scheiss auf Wald wir müssen das Geld für Flüchtlinge ausgeben, koste es was es wolle. Das rettet das Klima nicht irgendwelche Bäume...
> Scheiss auf die eigenen Probleme die wir in D bzw. in der EU allgemein haben...
> ...



Was hat unsere Misswirtschaft im Bereich Wasser mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?
Wir ruinieren unser Grundwasser in vielen Bereichen des Landes durch zuviel Entnahme, z.b. für die Landwirtschaft. Dadurch verdichten sich die Schichten, welche über dem Grundwasser liegen und lassen weniger Regen durch.
Im Norden kommt es aufgrund der hohen Entnahme zu einer Versalzung da hier Meerwasser in Grundwasserspeicher eindringt.
Zudem wird Grundwasser stärker mit Nitraten belastet, durch den Dünger & Gülle Einsatz in besagter Landwirschaft.

Gleichzeitig gibts immernoch Spacken die den Klimawandel leugnen und dabei nicht erkennen, dass sich die Niederschlagsmengen in Deutschland verändern, v.a. was Regendauer und Verteilung in der Fläche angeht.

Wir haben eine Menge Stellschrauben um diese Probleme anzugehen. Menschen in Not NICHT zu helfen löst kein einziges davon sondern ist nur ein dummes Placebo um vom eigentlichen Grundproblem abzulenken:

Dass unsere Art zu leben nicht auf Dauer tragbar ist.


----------



## geisi2 (13. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was hat unsere Misswirtschaft im Bereich Wasser mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?
> Wir ruinieren unser Grundwasser in vielen Bereichen des Landes durch zuviel Entnahme, z.b. für die Landwirtschaft. Dadurch verdichten sich die Schichten, welche über dem Grundwasser liegen und lassen weniger Regen durch.
> Im Norden kommt es aufgrund der hohen Entnahme zu einer Versalzung da hier Meerwasser in Grundwasserspeicher eindringt.
> Zudem wird Grundwasser stärker mit Nitraten belastet, durch den Dünger & Gülle Einsatz in besagter Landwirschaft.
> ...


Nun ja der Zusammenhang geht eigentlich klar hervor und es ging nicht nur ums Wasser...

Aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht. Wir ruinieren unsere Lebensgrundlage für das berühmte "Wachstum" um jeden Preis bzw. aus wirtschaftlichen und finanziellen  Interessen. Wohlgemerkt Interessen einiger weniger.
Wenn die Politik es nicht mal schafft ausser zu heucheln so etwas im Sinne des Klimas besser zu regeln dann wird das mit den Stellschrauben auf jeden Fall mit diesem Personal nix.








						Krabbenfischer in Cuxhaven bangen wegen Corona um ihre Existenz
					

Schon im vergangenen Jahr ging es den Fischern schlecht. Der Umsatz brach um die Hälfte ein. In dieser Saison wollten sie richtig durchstarten – doch dann kam die Pandemie.




					www.butenunbinnen.de
				



Zitat:
" Die Händler nehmen den Fischern weniger Krabben ab, weil sie nicht weiterverarbeitet werden können. *Aus Kostengründen werden die Nordseekrabben in Marokko gepult.* Die Auflagen zum Schutz vor Corona sind dort aber so hoch, dass die Schälkapazitäten auf 30 bis 40 Prozent heruntergefahren wurden, erklärt Torben Hinners, Krabbenfischer in Cuxhaven. In einer Halle, in der vorher 1.000 Mitarbeiter sitzen durften, dürfen sich aktuell nur noch rund halb so viele Arbeiter aufhalten. Auch der Bustransport zu den Hallen sei eingeschränkt. "
Das ist eigentlich Irrsinn und leider nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

Wie gesagt in erster Linie wäre ein Lösungsansatz das Menschen wegen Krieg/Unruhen etc erstmal gar nicht flüchten müssten. Dann müsste die Rohstoffplünderei aufhören usw usw.
Man kann Menschen in Not schon helfen aber, das war auch die eigentliche Aussage meines Beitrags, das Ganze hat Grenzen. Wenn der Eimer voll ist aber weiter Wasser nachläuft wird der überlaufen...
Was wurde denn auch schon aktiv gemacht in den letzten 5 Jahren? Leider nicht gutes ausser das man die Waffenexporte zum Vorjahr um 40% gesteigert hat. Die dann über Umwege für weitere Flüchtlinge sorgen..

Gerade in der Union geht es doch meistens nur um Postengeschacher und es wird das gemacht was entweder Stimmen bringt oder im internen Machtkampf Vorteile bringt. Auch Korruption ist ein Thema...

Es gibt ein schönes Sprichwort  "an ihren Taten werdet ihr sie erkennen nicht an ihren Worten".
Gerade ideal anwendbar auf Politiker.


----------



## hoffgang (13. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Nun ja der Zusammenhang geht eigentlich klar hervor und es ging nicht nur ums Wasser...
> 
> Aber ansonsten geb ich dir recht. Wir ruinieren unsere Lebensgrundlage für das berühmte "Wachstum" um jeden Preis bzw. aus wirtschaftlichen und finanziellen  Interessen. Wohlgemerkt Interessen einiger weniger.



Nein.
Wir ruinieren das alles damit wir jeden Tag billiges Fleisch essen können, damit fast jeder mit dem eigenen Auto durch ganz Deutschland brettern kann, damit wir für billiges Geld "mal schnell übers Wochenende" nach Mallorca fliegen können, oder das ganze Jahr Avocados im Supermarkt haben.

Es sind die Ansprüche jedes Einzelnen und die Ablehnung von Verzicht der Meisten die diesen Zustand zementieren.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Wenn die Politik es nicht mal schafft ausser zu heucheln so etwas im Sinne des Klimas besser zu regeln dann wird das mit den Stellschrauben auf jeden Fall mit diesem Personal nix.



Ist wie mit sozialer Gerechtigkeit...
Links und Grün wird nicht gewählt, aber sich dann beschweren, dass im Bereich Umwelt & Soziales nix vorwärtsgeht.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Man kann Menschen in Not schon helfen aber, das war auch die eigentliche Aussage meines Beitrags, das Ganze hat Grenzen. Wenn der Eimer voll ist aber weiter Wasser nachläuft wird der überlaufen...
> Was wurde denn auch schon aktiv gemacht in den letzten 5 Jahren? Leider nicht gutes ausser das man die Waffenexporte zum Vorjahr um 40% gesteigert hat. Die dann über Umwege für weitere Flüchtlinge sorgen..
> 
> Gerade in der Union geht es doch meistens nur um Postengeschacher und es wird das gemacht was entweder Stimmen bringt oder im internen Machtkampf Vorteile bringt. Auch Korruption ist ein Thema...
> ...



Einfach mal Rot-Rot-Grün unter Grüner Führung für 8 Jahre durchziehen.
Konservative Parteien haben seit Gründung der Bundesrepublik gezeigt wofür sie stehen, die eine konservative Partei durch die andere zu ersetzen ändert garnichts.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ergänzend dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, du kannst noch immer keine Statistik lesen und plapperst stattdessen klassische Vorurteile mit dem Wording der AfD nach. Ich hab hier deutlich aufgezeigt, dass es nicht reicht nur Überschriften zu lesen.
Achso, das war ja das böse Wort mit F... Fakten, da kriegen einige hier ja direkt Allergie.


----------



## geisi2 (13. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wir ruinieren das alles damit wir jeden Tag billiges Fleisch essen können, damit fast jeder mit dem eigenen Auto durch ganz Deutschland brettern kann, damit wir für billiges Geld "mal schnell übers Wochenende" nach Mallorca fliegen können, oder das ganze Jahr Avocados im Supermarkt haben.
> 
> Es sind die Ansprüche jedes Einzelnen und die Ablehnung von Verzicht der Meisten die diesen Zustand zementieren.
> ...


Das Billigfleisch und die anderen Punkte sind für mich Symptome. Unsere Wirtschaft ist auf Masse und Wegwerfen ausgelegt. Ausbeutung von Tier/Mensch/Umwelt inklusive. Dazu kommt das man als Unternehmer am Markt bestehen muss und da gibt es leider auch Konkurrenten die entweder auf Regeln scheissen oder sich schlicht weil aus dem Ausland kommen nicht an die gleichen Regeln halten müssen. Der Konsument könnte hier klar was ändern aber wir haben es jetzt mit 1-2 Generationen zu tun die das einfach nicht vermittelt bekommen haben das Eigentverantwortung/Konsequenzen und auch Verzicht mit zum Leben dazugehören.

Ich hatte damals übrigens rot-grün gewählt als ich das letzte mal wählen war und ich höre heute noch gerne einer Frau Wagenknecht zu. Der Wahnsinn was die in 8 Jahren Regierungsverantwortung so verbrochen haben. Gerade sozialpolitisch. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das rot-rot-grün mit den jetzigen Gestalten ne einzige Katastrophe wäre...
Meiner Meinung nach müssten sich erst einmal die Spielregeln für unsere Politiker ändern und Verantwortung und Konsequenzen für Handlungen im Amt einer gehörigen Reform unterzogen werden. Auch das Ganze Thema Nebeneinkünfte denn klar gibts unabdinglich Interessenskonflikte.

Am Ende ist das alles aber nur eine nette Diskussion zum Zeitvertreib die wir hier betreiben. Es wird sich mMn in naher Zukunft eh einiges ändern denn man hat den PONR bereits überschritten. Und dann werden viele in D das mit dem Verzicht wieder lernen müssen.


----------



## Whispercat (13. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das rot-rot-grün mit den jetzigen Gestalten ne einzige Katastrophe wäre...



*hust* Berlin *hust*


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was wir hier brauchen, ist nicht das sogenannte "Australische Modell" der Quasi-Deportation von Flüchtlingen in dubiose Drittländer, welches diese nur annehmen, weil sie dafür bezahlt werden - und die Flüchtlinge dann durch eine Mischung aus Unvermögen, Unterlassung und teils vorsätzliche Schikane fertig macht. Wer so etwas betreibt, ist ein mindestens ebenso widerlicher Menschenhändler wie jene Schlepper, welche die Leute überhaupt erst in Richtung Australien bringen.



Das australische Modell hat effektiv das Sterben in den Gewässern vor Australien bekämpft und die illegale Migration nach Australien extrem erschwert.

Wer nach Australien einwandern will, soll das halt legal tun, so wie es jedes Jahre mehrere zehntausend Menschen machen.

Wer sich daran stört, unterstützt illegale Einwanderung. Dann sollte man dazu aber auch stehen und es so sagen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die EU versucht allerdings genau das mit beispielsweise Libyen und ansatzweise mit der Türkei. Bei uns ist es allerdings zum Glück noch so, dass man sich vergleichsweise früh an die eigenen Gesetze erinnert, wenn die Missstände bekannt werden. Die australische Regierung kann das noch aussitzen, obwohl auch dort der Rückhalt allmählich schwindet.



Weil die Mehrheit der Länder der EU auch keine weitere illegale Einwanderung wünscht. Genau das ist das Gebot der Stunde. Und der Rückhalt für die australische Politik ist nachwievor vorhanden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die "harte Tour" bringt langfristig ohnehin nichts, denn die Flüchtlingsbewegungen sind nicht daran gekoppelt, wie schwer man es Menschen vor dem Ziel macht, sondern wie beschissen die Lage am Ausgangspunkt der Ströme ist. Da muss man sich nur die Imperien der Vergangenheit anschauen, die mit Spitzen der Völkerwanderung konfrontiert wurden - diese hatten viel weniger humane Bedenken und gesetzliche Hürden als wir heutzutage und mussten sich letztendlich doch mit der Entwicklung arrangieren, die sie nicht aufhalten konnten.



Und wie diese Entwicklungen zum Teil ausgegangen sind, weiß man ja.

Wir können ja mal die amerikanischen Ureinwohner fragen, wie toll sich ihre Willkommenskultur ausgezahlt hat.

PS: Ein paar Links zu den neusten Bereicherungen unserer "Fachkräfte™"

Natürlich alles nur "Einzelfälle™"









						16-jährige Lünerin belästigt und geschlagen,Tische geworfen, Retter bespuckt
					

Er belästigte in der Dortmunder Nordstadt ein junges Mädchen aus Lünen,  wurde handgreiflich,  als sie ihn abwies, und rastete im Anschluss komplett aus.     Nach ersten Zeugenaussagen sprach der aus Soest stammende Mann gestern Abend gegen 21.20 Uhr ein junges Mädchen auf der Schleswiger Straße an,




					rundblick-unna.de
				











						POL-MA: Heidelberg: Verdacht der Sexualstraftat; Kripo fahndet mit Phantombild nach dem Täter; Zeugen gesucht; Pressemitteilung Nr. 2
					

Heidelberg (ots) - Mit einem Phantombild fahndet das Dezernat Sexualdelikte der Kriminalpolizeidirektion Heidelberg nach einem bislang unbekannten Täter, der im dringenden...




					www.presseportal.de
				











						POL-NB: Zeugen nach exhibitionistischen Handlungen in Neubrandenburg gesucht
					

Neubrandenburg (ots) - Ein 14-jähriges Mädchen meldete sich heute (08.09.20) gegen 15:00 Uhr über den Notruf bei der Polizei. Ein ihr unbekannter Mann hatte sich in der...




					www.presseportal.de
				











						POL-RE: Dorsten: Frau bedrängt - Polizei sucht Zeugen
					

Recklinghausen (ots) - Die Polizei sucht Zeugen, die Angaben zu einem angezeigten Vorfall im Bereich Ottersteig/Ziegelstraße machen können. Eine 44-jährige Frau aus Dorsten...




					www.presseportal.de


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal die amerikanischen Ureinwohner fragen, wie toll sich ihre Willkommenskultur ausgezahlt hat.



Weniger Nebelkerzen werfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weniger Nebelkerzen werfen.



Aber gerne doch. Was daran ist die Nebelkerze?

Wurden die amerikanischen Ureinwohner nicht durch die Siedler aus Europa und die durch sie mitgebrachten Krankheiten massiv dezimiert und haben heute nur noch ein paar Reservate?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wurden die amerikanischen Ureinwohner nicht durch die Siedler aus Europa und die durch sie mitgebrachten Krankheiten massiv dezimiert und haben heute nur noch ein paar Reservate?



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Ach ja, Nebelkerze.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Ach ja, Nebelkerze.



Welche Nebelkerze? Dann widerleg mich doch, wenn ich falsch liege. Sollte doch ein leichtes für dich sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Nebelkerze? Dann widerleg mich doch, wenn ich falsch liege. Sollte doch ein leichtes für dich sein, oder nicht?



Muss ich doch nicht,
Die europäischen Einwanderer waren also Flüchtlinge. Aha, wusste ich gar nicht.
Die Europäer, die Afrika erobert und missioniert haben, waren auch Flüchtlinge?
Was ist mit den Europäern, die Indien besetzt haben? Flüchtlinge?
Du vergleichst etwas, das man nicht vergleichen kann. Ergo Nebelkerze. Du lenkst mal wieder ab. Mehr nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (13. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich doch nicht,
> Die europäischen Einwanderer waren also Flüchtlinge. Aha, wusste ich gar nicht.
> Die Europäer, die Afrika erobert und missioniert haben, waren auch Flüchtlinge?
> Was ist mit den Europäern, die Indien besetzt haben? Flüchtlinge?
> Du vergleichst etwas, das man nicht vergleichen kann. Ergo Nebelkerze. Du lenkst mal wieder ab. Mehr nicht.


Da ist aber schon was dran. Sobald man die Macht dazu hat, bestehende Systeme umzustürzen, kann man dies tun. So lief das in den USA und auch mit den Sklaven in Afrika war es nicht anders. Dabei ist völlig egal ob Flüchtlinge, Einwanderer oder Eroberer, wenn man die Macht hat und sich einig ist, kann man es umsetzen.


----------



## Andrej (13. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> POL-NB: Zeugen nach exhibitionistischen Handlungen in Neubrandenburg gesucht
> 
> 
> Neubrandenburg (ots) - Ein 14-jähriges Mädchen meldete sich heute (08.09.20) gegen 15:00 Uhr über den Notruf bei der Polizei. Ein ihr unbekannter Mann hatte sich in der...
> ...



Was ist denn nur aus dem schönen Neubrandenburg geworden?! Früher hatten wir dort Naziaufmärsche, Satanisten die Menschen opferten, Schlägereien von Russlanddeutschen  mit Deutschen an Schulen und jetzt Ausländer die sich eine runter holen in der Öffentlichkeit - traurig sage ich nur dazu .


----------



## Eckism (14. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> ... und jetzt Ausländer die sich eine runter holen in der Öffentlichkeit - traurig sage ich nur dazu .


Man muss auch andere Kulturen mal anerkennen, die kennen das eventuell nicht anders und ist bei denen völlig normal.


----------



## Sparanus (14. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> diese hatten viel weniger humane Bedenken und gesetzliche Hürden als wir heutzutage und mussten sich letztendlich doch mit der Entwicklung arrangieren, die sie nicht aufhalten konnten.


Nicht, dass wir es wollen, aber das ist ein doofer Vergleich. Wir haben ganz andere technischen Möglichkeiten und die bessere "Stellung".


----------



## hoffgang (14. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das Billigfleisch und die anderen Punkte sind für mich Symptome. Unsere Wirtschaft ist auf Masse und Wegwerfen ausgelegt. Ausbeutung von Tier/Mensch/Umwelt inklusive. Dazu kommt das man als Unternehmer am Markt bestehen muss und da gibt es leider auch Konkurrenten die entweder auf Regeln scheissen oder sich schlicht weil aus dem Ausland kommen nicht an die gleichen Regeln halten müssen. Der Konsument könnte hier klar was ändern aber wir haben es jetzt mit 1-2 Generationen zu tun die das einfach nicht vermittelt bekommen haben das Eigentverantwortung/Konsequenzen und auch Verzicht mit zum Leben dazugehören.



Naja, grade junge Menschen setzten sich sehr aktiv gegen den Klimawandel ein, also es ist nicht so, als ob hier kein Bewusstsein vorliegt, dafür, dass wir eigentlich in die falsche Richtung wandern. Richtig ist, das sind gewachsene Strukturen (mit der Ausbeutung) aus einer Zeit in der man dachte, alle Ressourcen seien mehr oder weniger unendlich. Wir sind jetzt aktuell in einer möglichen Umbruchphase in der man erkennen MUSS, dass mit diesem Bevölkerungswachstum diese Lebensweise nichtmehr funktioniert.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals übrigens rot-grün gewählt als ich das letzte mal wählen war


Du warst seitdem nichtmehr wählen? 



geisi2 schrieb:


> und ich höre heute noch gerne einer Frau Wagenknecht zu. Der Wahnsinn was die in 8 Jahren Regierungsverantwortung so verbrochen haben. Gerade sozialpolitisch. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das rot-rot-grün mit den jetzigen Gestalten ne einzige Katastrophe wäre...


Haja, Rot-Rot als Koalitionspartner einer starken Grünen Partei. Mit der SPD ändert man garnix, das ist Personalunabhängig.


----------



## tdi-fan (14. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> und Grün wird nicht gewählt, aber sich dann beschweren, dass im Bereich Umwelt & Soziales nix vorwärtsgeht.
> 
> 
> Einfach mal Rot-Rot-Grün unter Grüner Führung für 8 Jahre durchziehen.



Rot hatten wir ja schon, das hat Deutschland ALG2 gebracht und weitere soziale Ungerechtigkeiten. Und zusätzlich diese abwertende Rhetorik gegen die "Unterschicht". Menschen unter sich einordnen. So ein Dreck wähle ich nicht, niemals.

Das einzige was die Grünen, bzw nur Joschka richtig gemacht hatte, ist in den Kosovo-Krieg einzugreifen, ansonsten kann man diese beiden Parteien vergessen. 

Grüne und AfD, beides verdummende populistische Hetzparteien die absolut zu gar nichts imstande sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Muss ich doch nicht,



Wenn du das nicht tust – aus welchen Gründen auch immer – dann steht meine Aussage halt nach wie vor da.

Du könntest natürlich auch statt dem üblichen ablenken und ruminterpretieren, einfach das lesen was da steht und ggfs. inhaltlich widerlegen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die europäischen Einwanderer waren also Flüchtlinge. Aha, wusste ich gar nicht.



Und ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich das geschrieben habe. Kannst du mir die Stelle zitieren, wo ich das geschrieben habe?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Europäer, die Afrika erobert und missioniert haben, waren auch Flüchtlinge? Was ist mit den Europäern, die Indien besetzt haben? Flüchtlinge?



Und von Afrika und Indien habe ich gleich gar nicht geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du vergleichst etwas, das man nicht vergleichen kann.



Ich habe die Folgen von Einwanderung verglichen und ja, das kann man vergleichen. Oder man kann davor die Augen verschließen, weil einem aus ideologischen Gründen das Ergebnis nicht gefällt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ergo Nebelkerze. Du lenkst mal wieder ab. Mehr nicht.



Die Realsatire deines Posts ist mal wieder pures Comdeygold. Unterstellst mir Nebelkerzen, um dann Sachen zu behaupten, die ich nie geschrieben habe.

Wie kommt man nur auf sowas?


----------



## hoffgang (14. September 2020)

Oh und ich hab gerade gesehen, man hat meinen Beitrag zu Kaaruzos Fehlinterpretation einer Welt+ Überschrift zum Thema Kriminalstatistik ausgeblendet weil ich dort etwas gesagt habe zu dem ich stehe, das aber leider nicht den Forenregeln entspricht.
Um seinen Beitrag hier nicht unwidersprochen stehen zu lassen, hier erneut meine Antwort.

Um seinen Beitrag hier nicht unwidersprochen stehen zu lassen, hier erneut meine Antwort auf seinen


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gewalttaten: Deutsche haeufiger Opfer von Asylzuwanderern als umgekehrt
> Wenig verwunderlich begehen unsere goldigen "Fachkräfte" mehr Straftaten gegen Deutsche, als umgekehrt.



Wenig verwunderlich machen tatverdächtige Zuwanderer (tvZ) 8% aller Verdächtigen aus.
Auf die Gesamtheit der erfassten Asylsuchenden sind 9% in 2019 als tvZ aufgefallen.
Den größten Anteil in allen Statistiken führen nach wie vor deutsche Staatsbürger. Weder bei Straftaten gegen das Leben, noch bei Sexualdelikten kann man irgendeine Häufung erkennen, hält sich alles zwischen 6 und 12% Anteil tvZ.

Zu suggerieren, dass Zuwanderung die Kriminalitätsrate in diesem Land beeinflusst ist angesichts der Verhältnisse mit denen hier geborene deutsche Staatsbürger Verbrechen begehen, halt kompletter Unfug. Aber, wer glaubt auch, dass du das Bundeslagebild gelesen hast, wahrscheinlich hats nur für die Überschrift im kostenpflichtigen Welt Plus Artikel gereicht.

Dann hätte man vllt folgendes bemerkt:
1.) es heißt tatVERDÄCHTIGER. Nicht tatschuldiger. Gut, Dir brauch ich ja mit Rechtsbegriffen nicht kommen.
2.) Und das ist der Witz

Es gibt einen *RÜCKGANG deutscher Opfer* bei Beteiligung eines tvZ um 1%, aber es gibt eine *ZUNAHME von Taten bei denen deutsche Staatsbürger tatverdächtig waren* und sich gegen Personen die als Asylbewerber / Flüchtling geführt werden _*um 10%.*_
Klar, wenn die Welt nimmt, dann kann man schon sagen "ja aba die Asylanten begehen absolut mehr Verbrechen gegen Deutsche als umgekehrt". Ist nicht falsch, erzählt halt nur einen Bruchteil der Wirklichkeit. Nur was sagst du denn dazu:


> Im Bereich Mord, Totschlag, Tötung auf Verlangen wurden 53 Asylbewerber/Flüchtlinge Opfer vonTaten, an denen mindestens ein Deutscher beteiligt war (+61 %; 2018: 33). Davon wurde eine Person
> Opfer einer vollendeten Tat.
> Im Bereich der Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung wurden 95 Asylbewerber/ Flüchtlinge
> Opfer einer Straftat mit mindestens einem tatverdächtigen Deutschen und somit 7 % mehr als im Vorjahr (2018: 89).



Kann man - wenn man will - alles nachlesen und zwar da: https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/Downl...aetImKontextVonZuwanderung_2019.html?nn=62336


----------



## JePe (14. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> (...)und jetzt Ausländer die sich eine runter holen in der Öffentlichkeit - traurig sage ich nur dazu .



Ja, schlimm. Koennen die sich nicht einfach zu einem was-auch-immer-tube-Video einen von der deutschen Eiche wedeln und dabei ueber den Genderwahnsinn schimpfen, wie es anstaendige Doitsche tun?

Merke: das doitsche Madl ist nur dann als Spezies schuetzenswert, wenn man dabei dem Mohren eins auswischen kann. Das nennt sich dann uebrigens Lightkultur.


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2020)

Wer SPD wählt, wählt nicht rot oder links, er wählt eine noch dümmere CDU. Wer Veränderung will muss die Linke wählen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

Hier ist ein weiterer, eingeschränkt zu empfehlender Artikel.

Man muss sich zwar durch viel relativierende und verharmlosende Ideologie durchkämpfen (die wohl heutzutage notwendig ist), aber am Ende des Tages kommt man dann doch zu den nackten, ideologiefreien Zahlen.



> *Tötungsdelikte*
> Diese Faktoren wirken sich bei den Gewalttaten am stärksten aus: So stiegen die versuchten und vollendeten Straftaten gegen das Leben, also Mord, Totschlag, Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge usw. von 2015 bis 2017 von 2721 auf 2971. Gleichzeitig stieg die Zahl der Taten mit Beteiligung von Zuwanderern von 233 auf 447. Rein rechnerisch geht damit nahezu der gesamte Anstieg zulasten tatverdächtiger Zuwanderer. *Ihr Anteil an diesen Tötungsdelikten lag 2017 bei 15 Prozent - ein Vielfaches ihres Anteils von gut zwei Prozent an der gesamten Wohnbevölkerung. *



Das Fazit ist eindeutig. Tatverdächtige Zuwanderer sind bei allen Tötungsdelikten massiv überproportional beteiligt.



> *Körperverletzung und andere Gewaltdelikte*
> Bei den sogenannten Rohheitsdelikten (Körperverletzung, Raub, Freiheitsberaubung, Kidnapping, Nötigung und Bedrohung etc.) zeigt sich ein ähnliches Bild: Von 2015 auf 2016 kam es zu einem sprunghaften Anstieg von 664.065 auf 708.682 Delikte, wobei sich die Fälle mit Beteiligung von Zuwanderern von 35.723 auf 69.035 fast verdoppelte. Der Anteil der Taten, die laut PKS von mindestens einem tatverdächtigen Zuwanderer begangen wurden, stieg von 2015 bis 2018 von 5,4 Prozent auf 10,7 Prozent. Im vergangenen Jahr sank er erstmals wieder leicht auf 10,1 Prozent.



Auch hier, das gleiche Fazit. Eine massive überproportionale Beteiligung.



> *Sexualstraftaten*
> Auch bei den Straftaten gegen die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung (sexuelle Nötigung, Vergewaltigung und sexueller Missbrauch von Kindern) gibt es eindeutige Anstiege, die in Zusammenhang mit Zuwanderung stehen. Allerdings mit einer wichtigen Einschränkung: Ende 2016 wurden Straftatbestände geändert und neue eingeführt. Deshalb kam es ab der PKS 2017 zu einem sprunghaften Anstieg bestimmter Delikte, die vorher gar nicht als Sexualstraftaten erfasst wurden, sondern zum Beispiel als Beleidigung. Daher sind die Zahlen nur sehr eingeschränkt vergleichbar.
> 
> Dennoch verdoppelte sich der Anteil der Taten unter Beteiligung von Zuwanderern bereits 2015 bis 2016 von 1683 auf 3404. Die Gesamtzahl stieg in diesem Zeitraum lediglich von 36.532 auf 37.442, womit dieser Anstieg rein rechnerisch vollständig auf die Gruppe tatverdächtiger Zuwanderer zurückzuführen sein könnte.
> ...



Und zum Schluss noch Sexualdelikte und erneut das gleiche Fazit.

Auch wenn der Artikel sich alle Mühe gibt im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten die Zahlen zu verharmlosen oder zu relativieren, sind am Ende die Ergebnisse eindeutig.

Zuwanderer sind massiv überproportional Tatverdächtige bei diversen Straftaten. Etwas wovor ständig – auch in diesem Forum – seit Jahren gewarnt wurde.

Folge? Die falsche und katastrophale Politik von Frau Merkel wurde nie offiziell geändert und erneut denken Spitzenpolitiker offen darüber nach, der Erpressung durch die Brandstifter von Moria nachzugeben und noch mehr „Fachkräfte™“ zu importieren.

Scheinbar waren der Breitscheidplatz, Maria Ladenburger und alle anderen unzähligen Verbrechen, begangen seit 2015 aufgrund der unkontrollierten Masseneinwanderung nicht genug.

Offenbar waren diese Opfer für unsere Politiker lediglich Kollateralschäden auf dem Altar der Willkommenskultur.

„Unser Land wird sich ändern_, _und zwar drastisch. Und ich freue mich darauf.“ – Katrin Göring-Eckardt


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2020)

Traumatisierte Menschen, die selber Gewalt erleben mussten, tun sich halt schwer. Da braucht es Verständnis, Unterstützung und Güte.  Das meiste sind ja kulturelle Missverständnisse, die durch eine fehlende Anpassungsbereitschaft der Mehrheitsgesellschaft ausgelöst werden.  Katrin Göring-Eckardt  hat völlig Recht, je weniger Deutsch desto besser!


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Artikel sich alle Mühe gibt im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten die Zahlen zu verharmlosen oder zu relativieren, sind am Ende die Ergebnisse eindeutig.



Was fehlt im Artikel? Wer die Opfer waren.
Zwängst du Menschen, die sich nicht kennen oder gar Vorurteile gegenüber den anderen haben, zusammen in eine Unterkunft und versorgst sie nicht ausreichend, entstehen Konflikte. 
Und die Opfer sind dann logischer Weise andere Flüchtlinge.
Quetsch mal 100 Biodeutsche in eine Turnhalle, mit einem halben Klo und ohne Kühlschrank, und warte, was passiert. Dauert garantiert nicht lange, bis da die Fetzen fliegen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Quetsch mal 100 Biodeutsche in eine Turnhalle, mit einem halben Klo und ohne Kühlschrank, und warte, was passiert. Dauert garantiert nicht lange, bis da die Fetzen fliegen.



Zwing doch die Patrioten in diesem Land mal Maske zu tragen, von den Tränen kannste jedes Wasserproblem der Welt lösen.
Der Artikel sagt es doch direkt:



> Hinzu kommen prekäre Lebensverhältnisse, die die Anfälligkeit für Kriminalität zusätzlich erhöhen: Massenunterkünfte, wenig Möglichkeiten einer legalen Beschäftigung nachzugehen und oft eine unsichere Bleibeperspektive. Viele Zuwanderer weisen gleich mehrere Risikofaktoren für Kriminalität auf.
> [...]
> Kudlacek fordert daher deutlich mehr Prävention: "Wir wissen aus der Forschung, dass Gewalterfahrungen, insbesondere in Kindheit und Jugend, die Wahrscheinlichkeit selbst Gewalt auszuüben, enorm erhöhen. Das heißt, wir brauchen konsequente Anti-Gewalt-Erziehung und frühzeitige Intervention, wenn es zu Gewalt in Familien, in Schulen oder Sammelunterkünften kommt." Auch eine konsequente Strafverfolgung gehöre dazu, so Kudlacek. Insbesondere vor den Mehrfachtätern, deren Taten nicht einem einmaligen Affekt geschuldet seien, müsse die Bevölkerung geschützt werden, bevor sie weitere Straftaten begingen.



Prävention, Inklusion, Empathie.
Und nicht Hass, Ablehnung und Ausgrenzung.

Dazu kommt:



> Wie bei den anderen Gewaltverbrechen war auch bei den Sexualstraftaten die Zahl der durch tatverdächtige Zuwanderer verübten Delikte zuletzt leicht rückläufig. Dennoch spielen Zuwanderer nach wie vor eine überproportional große Rolle: So waren sie 2019 laut PKS für 5802 oder 10,1 Prozent aller Delikte mitverantwortlich, darunter für 14,5 Prozent aller angezeigten Vergewaltigungen. *Zudem sind die Folgen dieser Taten für die Betroffenen und das Sicherheitsgefühl der Bevölkerung besonders schwer. *



Klar, wenn die restlichen 85% der Vorfälle für unser Sicherheitsgefühl keine Rolle spielen weil BioDeutscher Biodeutsche Vergewaltigt hat, oder weiße Ausländer sich an anderen Menschen vergehen, dann zeigt das höchstens wie unfassbar rassistisch wir geprägt sind.
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Knapp 51.000 Sexualdelikte interessieren hier die meiste Zeit keine Sau, aber  5800 Sexualdelikte einer Minderheit auf die man gerne mal einprügelt um sich zu profilieren, da rastet Deutschland aus.
Der Italiener, der auf der Wiesen mit Drogen handelt, oder Frauen belästigt, ah geh, a bsoffene Gschicht, ja moi, der Alkohol, die Madln... Wos woist mocha.
Der Syrer, der aus einem Bürgerkriegsland geflüchtet ist und seit Monaten in einer Turnhalle lebt. Abschieben, Monster, keinen mehr reinlassen.

Da könnte man kotzen bei sowas.

Hier geht komplett die Relation verloren. Hier schreien einige wenige nach drastischen Maßnahmen um 10% der Kriminalität einzudämmen während man gleichzeitig Gesetze und Änderungen blockiert, um die restlichen 90% anzugehen.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber gerne doch. Was daran ist die Nebelkerze?
> 
> Wurden die amerikanischen Ureinwohner nicht durch die Siedler aus Europa und die durch sie mitgebrachten Krankheiten massiv dezimiert und haben heute nur noch ein paar Reservate?



Tja nur dein Warum, eine angebliche Willkommenskultur der Indianer, ist halt eine glatte Lüge oder eher totale Geschichtsfälschung!


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal die amerikanischen Ureinwohner fragen, wie toll sich ihre Willkommenskultur ausgezahlt hat.


Die Indianer hätten durch überhaupt kein alternativ Verhalten und es gab auch keine Willkommenskultur, da viele unabhängige Stämme völlig unterschiedlich reagiert haben,etwas am Ausgang ihrer Kolonialisierung ändern können, genauso wenig wie die Afrikaner, weil sie dazu weder organisatorisch, militärisch noch technologisch in der Lage waren. Die Ureinwohner Nordamerikas bestanden aus einzelnen Stämmen, genauso wie in Afrika und nicht aus einem organisiertem Staat mit Volk. Dazu gab es kein ausgebildetes Miltär und auch technologisch war man völlig unterlegen (keine Pferde, keine Feuerwaffen etc.)
Das einzige Land, das sich in dieser Zeit, langfristig einer Kolonialisierung und Eroberung entziehen konnte, was die Absicht der Europäer war, als sie auf den verschiedenen Kontinenten und Ländern landeten, war Japan.
Tja und Japan war ein organisierter Staat, mit einem hochentwickelten Staatswesen, mit einem stehenden Heer/Militär und einer Kriegerkaste in der Führung.

Deine Analogien werden immer seltsammer und auch immer einfacher zu widerlegen, selten habe ich so viel Unsinn über die Eroberung von Nord Amerika oder Amerika im Ganzen gelesen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Zwing doch die Kaaruzos in diesem Land mal Maske zu tragen, von den Tränen kannste jedes Wasserproblem der Welt lösen.



Macht es einem doch nicht so einfach, euch zu widerlegen, dass ist ja keine Herausforderung.

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-und-massnahmen.560405/page-274#post-10426958

Was habe ich da doch gleich geschrieben? Achja:



> *Einfach Maske tragen*, wo man keinen Abstand halten kann, sonst Abstand halten und Hände regelmäßig waschen. Das ist schon extrem erfolgreich. Ansonsten kann man zur Zeit eh nicht viel machen.



Soviel also zu deiner neusten Unterstellung.  Euer dauerndes argumentum ad hominem ist weder wahr, noch originell. Lasst es doch einfach.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, wenn die restlichen 85% der Vorfälle für unser Sicherheitsgefühl keine Rolle spielen weil BioDeutscher Biodeutsche Vergewaltigt hat, oder weiße Ausländer sich an anderen Menschen vergehen, dann zeigt das höchstens wie unfassbar rassistisch wir geprägt sind.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: Knapp 51.000 Sexualdelikte interessieren hier die meiste Zeit keine Sau, aber 5800 Sexualdelikte einer Minderheit auf die man gerne mal einprügelt um sich zu profilieren, da rastet Deutschland aus.
> Der Italiener, der auf der Wiesen mit Drogen handelt, oder Frauen belästigt, ah geh, a bsoffene Gschicht, ja moi, der Alkohol, die Madln... Wos woist mocha.
> ...



1. Kriminelle deutsche Staatsbürger kann man nicht ausweisen und man kann die Einreise von Ihnen nach Deutschland nicht verhindern. Wir müssen also mit kriminellen deutschen Staatsbürgern leben.

Das gleiche trifft auf kriminelle ausländische Staatsbürger nunmal nicht zu.

2. Wenn eine Gruppe X bei bestimmten Straftaten nunmal massiv überproportinal vertreten ist, dann ist das halt von öffentlichem Interesse. Alleine schon aus Gründen der Prävention.

Es sein denn natürlich, man hat aus bestimmten Gründen daran kein Interesse



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hier geht komplett die Relation verloren. Hier schreien einige wenige nach drastischen Maßnahmen um 10% der Kriminalität einzudämmen während man gleichzeitig Gesetze und Änderungen blockiert, um die restlichen 90% anzugehen.



Hey, wenn es dir darum geht die allgemeinen Strafen zu verschärfen, bin ich sofort bei dir. Auch kriminelle deutsche Sexualstraftäter bekommen mMn eine viel zu geringe Strafe in Deutschland.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier ist ein weiterer, eingeschränkt zu empfehlender Artikel.
> 
> Man muss sich zwar durch viel relativierende und verharmlosende Ideologie durchkämpfen (die wohl heutzutage notwendig ist), aber am Ende des Tages kommt man dann doch zu den nackten, ideologiefreien Zahlen.
> 
> ...



Und der nächste reine Propaganda Post unserer "besorgten rechten Bürger", der wieder mal außer Hetze wenig bis gar nichts aussagt. Wie schon hunderte mal hier in diesem Forum beschrieben, wird von dir/euch sehr bewusst eher manipulativ nur auf die Zahlen von 2010-2015 verwendet, die davor werden bewusst ausser acht gelassen, weil sie nicht eurer Propaganda dienen. Die angesprochenen Kriminalitätsraten in den verschiedenen Gewalt und Sexualdelikten, waren in Deutschland in den 1990er und den 2000er-2005er Jahren wesentlich höher, über dem Niveau von 2015-2017 (seit 2017 sinken die Zahlen wieder rapide), weil die deutsche Bevölkerung seit den 2000er Jahren rapide älter wird und seit 2008 massiv Polizei abgebaut wurde. Dieser Gesammtzsammenhang wird tunlichst nicht von der rechten Propaganda erwähnt, genauso wenig, dass es in 1990er Jahren niemals solche Behauptungen gab, obwohl es wesentlich mehr Gewalt gab!
Wenn auf eineml 1,5 Millionen überwiegend junge Menschen ins Land kommen, aus humanitären und nachvollziehbaren Gründen, plus das die ganze Aktion bis jetzt vor jedem Gericht bestand hatte, gibt es nunmal eine kurzzeitige Erhöhung der Kriminalitätsrate, war bei der Wiedervereinigung genauso, nur diesmal bei den Flüchtlingen pendelt es sich sehr schnell wieder auf niedrigen Niveau ein. Sinkende Fallzahlen in 2018 und 2019.

Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast Herr Kaaruzo, bestimmt Frau Merkel als Kanzlerin die Richtlinien der deutschen Politik, ihre Grenzöffnung wurde vom EUGH rechtlich bestätigt und das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat bis jetzt alle anderen Klagen abgewiesen oder noch nicht beschieden. Dazu wurde Frau Merkel als Kanzlerin 2017 wiedergewählt, ihre Partei wurde wieder mit weitem Abstand 2017 die stärkste Partei.
Da du in einem demokratischen Land lebst, solltest du lernen mit soclen Mehrheiten zu leben, andernfalls steht es dir frei zu gehen, ständig aber unseren Staat anzugreifen, mit Propaganda und Lügen, führt halt zu Abwehrreaktionen der Mehrheit, die nach Wahlen mit der Politik einverstanden ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> …



Der erste Absatz wieder voller Diffamierung und Argumentum ad Hominem.

So vorhersehbar, so langweilig.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die angesprochenen Kriminalitätsraten in den verschiedenen Gewalt und Sexualdelikten, waren in Deutschland in den 1990er und den 2000er-2005er Jahren wesentlich höher, über dem Niveau von 2015-2017 (seit 2017 sinken die Zahlen wieder rapide), weil die deutsche Bevölkerung seit den 2000er Jahren rapide älter wird und seit 2008 massiv Polizei abgebaut wurde. Dieser Gesammtzsammenhang wird tunlichst nicht von der rechten Propaganda erwähnt, genauso wenig, dass es in 1990er Jahren niemals solche Behauptungen gab, obwohl es wesentlich mehr Gewalt gab!



Falls des dir nicht aufgefallen ist, informiere ich dich gerne über folgenden Umstand.

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020, nicht die 90er und auch nicht die2000er Jahre.

Es geht nicht darum, dass es mal mehr Straftaten gab – ein Fakt, den ich übrigens nie bestritten habe – sondern darum, dass überproportional viele Delikte durch Zuwanderer begangen werden. Ein Umstand, den man bekämpfen könnte und mMn sollte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn auf eineml 1,5 Millionen überwiegend junge Menschen ins Land kommen, aus humanitären und nachvollziehbaren Gründen, plus das die ganze Aktion bis jetzt vor jedem Gericht bestand hatte, gibt es nunmal eine kurzzeitige Erhöhung der Kriminalitätsrate, war bei der Wiedervereinigung genauso, nur diesmal bei den Flüchtlingen pendelt es sich sehr schnell wieder auf niedrigen Niveau ein. Sinkende Fallzahlen in 2018 und 2019.



Man kann sich das schönreden, wie man will. Die Zuwanderer sind bei Straftaten massiv überrepräsentiert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast Herr Kaaruzo, bestimmt Frau Merkel als Kanzlerin die Richtlinienkompetenz der deutschen Politik, ihre Grenzöffnung wurde vom EUGH bestätigt und das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat bis jetzt alle anderen Klagen abgewiesen oder noch nicht beschieden. Dazu wurde Frau Merkel als Kanzlerin 2017 wiedergewählt, ihre Partei wurde wieder mit weitem Abstand 2017 die stärkste Partei.



Also erstens ist Frau Merkel als Kanzlerin auch an Vorschriften gebunden und sie ist nunmal in einem demokratischen Land keine Alleinherrscherin noch Gutdünken, sondern hat auch die anderen Institutionen – wie z.B. das Parlament – mit einzubeziehen.

Und zum Thema EUGH.

Ich habe keine Lust das Thema schon wieder durchzukauen, ich verweise auf bereits geschriebenes:





__





						Geschichte wiederholt sich?
					

Wenn man sieht wie Kohl die DDR ausgeschlachtet hat, die Biographien der sozialistischen Menschen wertlos machte und wie diese heute noch benachteiligt sind, dann ist der Vergleich passend. Das Ende der DDR war eine Katastrophe für alle Deutschen.  Abseits davon, das ich mir eine Bewertung solch...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Da du in einem demokratischen Land lebst, solltest du lernen mit soclen Mehrheiten zu leben, andernfalls steht es dir frei zu gehen, ständig aber unseren Staat anzugreifen, mit Propaganda und Lügen, führt halt zu Abwehrreaktionen der Mehrheit, die nach Wahlen mit der Politik einverstanden ist.



Kommt frisch aus der Sperre, fängt wieder mit Diffamierung und Argumentum ad Hominem an und unterstellt anderen Lügen und Propaganda.

Sorry, das kann ich einfach nicht ernstnehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Macht es einem doch nicht so einfach, euch zu widerlegen, dass ist ja keine Herausforderung.
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-und-massnahmen.560405/page-274#post-10426958
> Was habe ich da doch gleich geschrieben? Achja:
> Soviel also zu deiner neusten Unterstellung.  Euer dauerndes argumentum ad hominem ist weder wahr, noch originell. Lasst es doch einfach.



Deswegen hab ichs unmittelbar auf "Patrioten" geändert. Denn du magst vieles sein, aber wenigstens nicht so doof hier im Forum Masken abzulehnen. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 2. Wenn eine Gruppe X bei bestimmten Straftaten nunmal massiv überproportinal vertreten ist, dann ist das halt von öffentlichem Interesse. Alleine schon aus Gründen der Prävention.



Ahjo, dann wirds Zeit dass wir Prävention betreiben.
Den Menschen in Notunterkünften (alleine das Wort beschreibt doch eine endliche Zeit in der man in einer solchen leben soll) endlich eine Perspektive geben, integrierte Ausländer nicht mehr abschieben, gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit in der Bevölkerung vorgehen und so Ausgrenzung verhindern, die Menschen in Arbeit bringen. Alles kurzfristige Maßnahmen.
Langfristig müssen wir nachhaltig Fluchtursachen bekämpfen und zwar am Ursprung, nicht am Symptom.

Zudem stimmt die Relation der Betrachtung nicht.
Du sagst, mit Verbrechen deutscher Staatsbürger müssen wir halt leben, gehört halt dazu.
Daraus wird dann konstruiert, dass man Schutzsuchende ablehnen soll weil diese überproportional häufig - im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung - verdächtigt werden eine Straftat begangen zu haben, aber insgesamt für gerademal 10% des Straftaatvolumens verdächtigt sind.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hey, wenn es dir darum geht die allgemeinen Strafen zu verschärfen, bin ich sofort bei dir. Auch kriminelle deutsche Sexualstraftäter bekommen mMn eine viel zu geringe Strafe in Deutschland.



Dann kann ich halt nicht verstehen warum die Thesen eines Intensivtäters soviel Anklang finden und du dessen Sprachgebrauch übernommen hast.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2020, nicht die 90er und auch nicht die2000er Jahre.



Ach ja, hattest du mir nicht kürzlich, das Wahlprogramm der CDU von *2002* gepostet, um deine Argumentation zu unterstreichen, mit der falschen Behauptung die CDU wäre eine rechte Partei gewesen?
Überigens sind rechte Parteien, so etwas wie die DVU, Republikaner und AfD, die CDU war immer Mitte-Rechts und hatte damit wenig zu tun.

Ich hatte keine Sperre, das kann dir jeder Moderator bestätigen, sondern es gab wegen der Forenumstellung ein Problem mit meinem Account, der erst heute durch Administartoren behoben werden konnte.
Insoweit bezeichne ich deine Posts, so wie ich es für richtig halte, besonders dann, wenn sie falsch sind, oder Zusammenhänge bewusst maipulativ unterschlagen!

Das Urteil des EUGH steht und bis jetzt gibt es kein anderes Urteil, das die Handlungen der Bundesregierung aus dem Herbst 2015 als illegal bezeichnet! So viel dazu!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ichs unmittelbar auf "Patrioten" geändert. Denn du magst vieles sein, aber wenigstens nicht so doof hier im Forum Masken abzulehnen. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.



Ok, die Abänderung hatte ich tatsächlich nicht gesehen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ahjo, dann wirds Zeit dass wir Prävention betreiben.



Das kann man tun, die Frage ist bloß wie.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Den Menschen in Notunterkünften (alleine das Wort beschreibt doch eine endliche Zeit in der man in einer solchen leben soll) endlich eine Perspektive geben,



Das kann man tun, nur halt keine dauerhafte. Asyl war immer als vorübergehender Schutz gedacht und nie als eine Art Ersatzeinwanderung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> integrierte Ausländer nicht mehr abschieben,



Warum nicht?

Wenn jemand die Vorrausetzung für den Aufenthalt nicht erfüllt, ist es doch egal, ob er integriert ist oder nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit in der Bevölkerung vorgehen und so Ausgrenzung verhindern, die Menschen in Arbeit bringen. Alles kurzfristige Maßnahmen.



Absolut.

Nur dann sollte der Staat sich auch wieder darauf besinnen, dass das seine Aufgabe ist und entsprechend mehr Personal in der Exekutive und der Judikative einstellen und nicht versuchen, solche Aufgaben am Techfirmen wie Facebook, Google oder Twitter auszulagern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Langfristig müssen wir nachhaltig Fluchtursachen bekämpfen und zwar am Ursprung, nicht am Symptom.



Das ist prinzipiell richtig, nur muss man gucken, was wir a) effektiv als Europa tun können und b) wofür wir die Verantwortung haben.

Eines der Hauptprobleme von einigen asiatischen und auch einigen afrikanischen Ländern ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung. Das ist nichts, was wir lösen können.

Da könnte man z.B. über die Ein-Kind Politik nachdenken, oder man gibt Männern und/oder Männern einen finanzielle Ausgleichszahlung, wenn diese über eine freiwillige Sterilisation nachdenken.

Das wären z.B. Ansatzpunkte, um dieses Problem zu mindern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Zudem stimmt die Relation der Betrachtung nicht. Du sagst, mit Verbrechen deutscher Staatsbürger müssen wir halt leben, gehört halt dazu.



Ich wüsste jedenfalls keine andere Möglichkeit.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Daraus wird dann konstruiert, dass man Schutzsuchende ablehnen soll weil diese überproportional häufig - im Vergleich zur Gesamtbevölkerung - verdächtigt werden eine Straftat begangen zu haben, aber insgesamt für gerademal 10% des Straftaatvolumens verdächtigt sind.



Wenn 2 % der Bevölkerung für – je nach Straftat – 10-15% der Strafen verantwortlich sind, dann ist das nun mal eine massive überproportionale Beteiligung.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann kann ich halt nicht verstehen warum die Thesen eines Intensivtäters soviel Anklang finden und du dessen Sprachgebrauch übernommen hast.



Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wenn du konkret meinst, aber wenn jemand 2+2=4 sagt, werde ich der Person nicht widersprechen, nur weil seine Vita fragwürdig ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hattest du mir nicht kürzlich, das Wahlprogramm der CDU von *2002* gepostet, um deine Argumentation zu unterstreichen, mit der falschen Behauptung die CDU wäre eine rechte Partei gewesen?



1. Gut, dass hätte ich deutlicher machen sollen, es ging mir dabei darum, dass die CDU/CSU selbst die Entwicklungen vorhergesagt hat, an denen sie dann 13 Jahre später beteiligt war.

2. Natürlich ist die CDU eine rechte Partei bzw. war es. Was soll sie sonst gewesen sein? 

Links? Das ist sie doch erst seit 2015.





__





						Politische Rechte (Politik) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Überigens sind rechte Parteien, so etwas wie die DVU, Republikaner und AfD, die CDU war immer Mitte-Rechts und hatte damit wenig zu tun.



Bis auf die AfD alles nur kurzfristige Erscheinungen. Die AfD ist die erste Partei die sich dauerhaft rechts von der CDU etablieren konnte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Urteil des EUGH steht und bis jetzt gibt es kein anderes Urteil, das die Handlungen der Bundesregierung aus dem Herbst 2015 als illegal bezeichnet! So viel dazu!



Ich habe auf das Thema bereits verwiesen. Wenn du weiter bewusst den Zusammenhang mit diesem Urteil falsch darstellen willst, ist es dein gutes Recht.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bis auf die AfD alles nur kurzfristige Erscheinungen. Die AfD ist die erste Partei die sich dauerhaft rechts von der CDU etablieren konnte.



Das bleibt abzuwarten, gestern kam man in NRW auf sagenhafte 5% im Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland, Etablierung sieht anders aus. Auch spielten bei dieser Kommunalwahl weder Flüchtlinge noch Kriminalität irgendeine Rolle, genauso wenig wie Corona.
Ich bin gespannt wie sich das ganze 2021 entwickeln wird, wenn das wohl fast gar keine Rolle mehr spielt.


----------



## geisi2 (14. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Überigens sind rechte Parteien, so etwas wie die DVU, Republikaner und AfD, die CDU war immer Mitte-Rechts und hatte damit wenig zu tun.


Nach heutigen Maßstäben war die CDU 2002 klar rechts (nach heutiger Definition)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1XjBPMZiykM:70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Zitat:
"...das spätestens nach PISA doch in Deutschland völlig klar ist, bevor wir neue Zuwanderung haben müssen wir erst  einmal die Integration der bei uns lebenden ausländischen Kinder verbessern...."
"das in Berlin-Kreuzberg 40% der ausländischen Kinder und Jugendlichen weder einen Schulabschluss haben noch einen Berufsabschluss und trotzdem reden Sie über mehr Zuwanderung. Mit uns haben Sie die *Alternative*..."

Auch 2010 würde ich die CDU klar rechts veranschlagen (nach heutiger Definition)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am1iKqzY9G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich finde es sehr interessant was gerade Frau Merkel 2010 für Ansichten hatte...


----------



## hoffgang (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das kann man tun, nur halt keine dauerhafte. Asyl war immer als vorübergehender Schutz gedacht und nie als eine Art Ersatzeinwanderung.



Ist korrekt.
Jetzt schauen wir mal in die nähere Vergangenheit. KFOR wurde aufgestellt um z.b. für die sichere Rückkehr von Geflüchteten zu sorgen. D.h. Wir haben Truppe in fremde Länder geschickt damit die Menschen die zu uns geflüchtet sind, sicher in Ihre Herkunftsländer zurückkehren können. Und wir sind immernoch bei KFOR dabei.

Heißt, wir sind akutell noch lange nicht soweit, Geflüchtete aus Syrien in Ihre Heimat zu schicken, einfach weil die sichere Rückkehr nicht gewährleistet ist. Wenn jemand so lange bei uns ist, dann sollten wir demjenigen auch Chancen einräumen sich zu integrieren und sich ein Leben aufzubauen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Vorrausetzung für den Aufenthalt nicht erfüllt, ist es doch egal, ob er integriert ist oder nicht.



Das ist kurzsichtig und dumm.
Gut integrierte Ausländer abzuschieben weil sie formale Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllen ist das schlechteste was man tun kann. Es gibt immer wieder Extrembeispiele z.b. aus Österreich https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asylfall_Familie_Zogaj
Solche Beispiele finden sich auch in Deutschland und torpedieren gleich mehrere deiner Forderungen.
Hier werden Ressourcen aufgewendet (die dann an anderer Stelle fehlen) um Menschen aus diesem Land zu bringen die keine  Gefährdung darstellen statt diejenigen mit Abschiebung zu bestrafen, die es verdient hätten, z.b. weil es sich um Intensivtäter handelt.

Gut integrierte Personen müssen in Deutschland verbleiben dürfen, alles andere ist blanker Unsinn. Wir brauchen Zuwanderung, sonst funktioniert auf Dauer weder unser Sozialsystem, noch unser Arbeitsmarkt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur dann sollte der Staat sich auch wieder darauf besinnen, dass das seine Aufgabe ist und entsprechend mehr Personal in der Exekutive und der Judikative einstellen und nicht versuchen, solche Aufgaben am Techfirmen wie Facebook, Google oder Twitter auszulagern.


Tja, wenn man nicht mehrere hundert Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte aufzuklären hätte, das würde schonmal einiges an Manpower freisetzen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da könnte man z.B. über die Ein-Kind Politik nachdenken, oder man gibt Männern und/oder Männern einen finanzielle Ausgleichszahlung, wenn diese über eine freiwillige Sterilisation nachdenken.


Das ist so beschissen Menschenverachtend, da steht mir das Erbrochene direkt an der Unterlippe.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wenn du konkret meinst, aber wenn jemand 2+2=4 sagt, werde ich der Person nicht widersprechen, nur weil seine Vita fragwürdig ist.



Lutz Bachmann.
Das ist deine geistige Gesellschaft. Ein Biodeutscher Intensivtäter mit Veruteilungen für Körperverletzung, Raub, Einbruch und Drogenhandel, samt Flucht in ein anderes Land.
Du übernimmst seine Sprechweise (Goldstücke, Fachkräfte, Raketenwissenschaftler) und seine Positionen.

Ist der Intensivtäter nur mit der richtigen Hautfarbe ausgestattet, dann ist der Rest Dir anscheinend egal.
Aber, ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob ein Lutz deine Bude ausräumt oder ein Mohammed.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da könnte man z.B. über die Ein-Kind Politik nachdenken, oder man gibt Männern und/oder Männern einen finanzielle Ausgleichszahlung, wenn diese über eine freiwillige Sterilisation nachdenken.



Dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein außer, dass das übles rechtsextremes Geschwätz ist.


----------



## Rolk (14. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein außer, dass das übles rechtsextremes Geschwätz ist.



Mal Butter bei die Fische. Wenn sich die Menschen in manchen Regionen wie zweibeinige Heuschrecken benehmen muss man das nicht auch noch mit der Moralkeule verteidigen. Dagegen ist z.B. der Klimawandel nur ein nachrangiges Problem.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mal Butter bei die Fische. Wenn sich die Menschen in manchen Regionen wie zweibeinige Heuschrecken benehmen muss man das nicht auch noch mit der Moralkeule verteidigen. Dagegen ist z.B. der Klimawandel nur ein nachrangiges Problem.



Du willst also anderen Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben, damit du weiterhin in Saus und Braus leben kannst?


----------



## Two-Face (14. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also anderen Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben, damit du weiterhin in Saus und Braus leben kannst?


Zwangssterilisierung ist das absolut einzig probate Mittel.

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Gründe der hohen Geburtenrate in den Entwicklungsländern was mit mangelnder Bildung, hoher Sterblichkeitsrate oder fehlender Zugang zu Verhütungsmitteln zu tun hätte. Neeeeeeein ganz und gar nicht, da helfen natürlich nur Massenvasektomien und alle die sich nicht fügen, denen wird eben was anderes abgeschnitten.


----------



## seahawk (14. September 2020)

Rechts sein geht heute gar nicht mehr. Kein Mensch ist illegal, wir brauchen offene Grenzen und eine gleichmäßige Verteilung des Wohlstandes.

Und das Problem ist der Westen, denn wir haben das Klima verändert und den Menschen die Lebensgrundlage genommen:









						Klimawandel: Europa und USA fast allein für Klimakatastrophe verantwortlich
					

Ein britischer Forscher hat berechnet, wie viel CO2 alle Staaten ausstoßen dürften und wieviel aus ihnen kommen. Das Ergebnis ist eindeutiger als erwartet.




					www.heise.de


----------



## geisi2 (14. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Zwangssterilisierung ist das absolut einzig probate Mittel.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Gründe der hohen Geburtenrate in den Entwicklungsländern was mit mangelnder Bildung, hoher Sterblichkeitsrate oder fehlender Zugang zu Verhütungsmitteln zu tun hätte. Neeeeeeein ganz und gar nicht, da helfen natürlich nur Massenvasektomien und alle die sich nicht fügen, denen wird eben was anderes abgeschnitten.


Ich hätte jetzt auch gesagt...Wohlstand (insert Points above here) ist das beste Mittel gegen Überbevölkerung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UjnzZphKYjA:75

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sehr guter Text

Mittlerweile muss man ja in drei Richtungen "treten". Nach links, nach rechts und ganz kräftig nach oben.
Und hier ganz klar nach rechts weil ich den Schwachsinn schon seit Jahren höre das der "dumme" Afrikaner es ja nicht checkt und soviele Kinder macht....einfach nur saudumm

Zu den lustigen Vorschlägen die hier kamen muss ich mich dem leider anschließen:


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist so beschissen Menschenverachtend, da steht mir das Erbrochene direkt an der Unterlippe.


Kleine Ergänzung...arrogant und so dumm das es weh tut.

Die 1. Welt lebt auf Kosten der 2. und ganz brutal auf Kosten der 3. Welt.
Wir in Europa haben das drauf mit dem Raubrittertum...

Kleine Ergänzung:
Wir können gerne dazu ein Thema aufmachen wenn hier Nachholbedarf bei einigen besteht. z.B. warum die Familien in Afrika tlw. so groß sein müssen....


----------



## Whispercat (14. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eines der Hauptprobleme von einigen asiatischen und auch einigen afrikanischen Ländern ist die Bevölkerungsentwicklung. Das ist nichts, was wir lösen können.
> 
> Da könnte man z.B. über die Ein-Kind Politik nachdenken, oder man gibt Männern und/oder Männern einen finanzielle Ausgleichszahlung, wenn diese über eine freiwillige Sterilisation nachdenken.



Auch wenn ich den Punkt durchaus verstehe das wir uns auf einem Planeten mit endlichen Ressourcen nicht unendlich vermehren sollten so glaube ich das Afrika und dem nahen Osten deutlich mehr geholfen wäre wenn wir oder eher gewisse Staaten ™  damit aufhören würden Länder wie Libyen oder Syrien zu Shitholes zu bomben oder für die eigenen Interessen Terroristen bewaffnen um Regierungen loszuwerden die nicht nach der Pfeife gewisser westlicher Staaten tanzen wollen.

Mag sein das Gadhafi ein absoluter Arsch war aber trotzdem war Libyen mal das Land mit dem höchsten Einkommen pro Kopf und der deutlich besten Gesundheitsversorgung in ganz Afrika. Eigentlich könnte man ja meinen dass es der westlichen Bevölkerung zu denken geben sollte das völkerrechtswidrige NATO (Friedens) Missionen irgendwie immer damit enden das die betroffenen Staaten zu absoluten Shitholes werden.

Ist halt irgendwie schon richtig tragikomisch wenn die selben Politiker die ständig von Solidarität reden gleichzeitig mit ihren "Auslandsinteressen" überhaupt erst für unsere heutigen Zustände sorgen.


----------



## Andrej (14. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein außer, dass das übles rechtsextremes Geschwätz ist.


Das einzige Land das die "Ein Kindpolitik" durchsetzte war China - also nicht ganz Rechts oder Links.
Mit "gutem Erfolg" - alles hat seine Probleme ich weis es auch. Wenn nicht diese Politik hätte China heute 2 Milliarden Einwohner was gewaltige auswirkungen auf den Wohlstand der Menschen dort hätte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zahlen Stimmen nicht mehr ganz - habe es mal vor 2 Jahre ausgerechnet aus Spaß. Bei einem Bevölkerungswachstum wie in Westeuropa wären diese 2 Afrikanischen Länder "4 mal" wohlhabender. Ich weis, dass es hier einen Denkfehler gibt, aber auf diesen müsst ihr selbst kommen - villeicht findet ihr auch einen anderen.
Zudem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass 25% der Bevölkerung in Deustchland einen Migrationshintergrund haben. Somit ist das Bevölkerungswachtum in Deutschland seit den 40er Jahren fast vollständig auf Zuwanderung zurück zu führen.
Gab es diese Zuwanderung in Afrika und China?




Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also anderen Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben, damit du weiterhin in Saus und Braus leben kannst?



Du hast mit deinem Rechner, dessen Bauteile keine 4 Jahre alt sind und ich weis nicht wie oft du diese erneuerst, mehr CO2 ausgestoßen als ein Afrikaner in seinem gesammten leben! Also sollten wir nicht von Saus und Braus anderer reden.
Würden allen Menschen so viel konsumiren wie ich, sann wäre die gesammte Kleidungsindustie pleite gegangen. Denn ich kaufe mir keine neuen Sachen - ich ersetze alte. Und mit vielen anderen Industirezweigen  würde bestimmt das selbe passieren.

Das Problem vieler Linker wie Heinz Buschkowsky mal in seinem Buch " Neuköln ist überall" schrieb, dass sie "links reden und rechts leben!"


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das bleibt abzuwarten, gestern kam man in NRW auf sagenhafte 5% im Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland, Etablierung sieht anders aus.



Immerhin verdoppelt seit der letzten Kommunalwahl. Und mit Etablierung meine ich, dass die AfD in jedem Landtag, im Bundestag und im Europaparlament sitzt. Außerdem sieht es derzeit nicht danach aus, als würden wir die AfD in Bälde loswerden.

Das unterscheidet die AfD dann doch von anderen Parteien. Also ja, ich denke man kann schon die Aussage treffen, dass die AfD die erste Partei ist, die sich rechts von der Union etablieren konnte.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch spielten bei dieser Kommunalwahl weder Flüchtlinge noch Kriminalität irgendeine Rolle, genauso wenig wie Corona.  Ich bin gespannt wie sich das ganze 2021 entwickeln wird, wenn das wohl fast gar keine Rolle mehr spielt.



Die AfD hätte schon 2015 Geschichte sein können, wenn Frau Merkel nicht ihren Fehler begangen hätte. Die AfD war schon politisch tot und im nichts verschwunden. Erst durch die unkontrollierte Masseneinwanderung konnte die AfD dort landen, wo sie jetzt ist. Es wäre so leicht gewesen, sie zu bekämpfen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist korrekt.
> Jetzt schauen wir mal in die nähere Vergangenheit. KFOR wurde aufgestellt um z.b. für die sichere Rückkehr von Geflüchteten zu sorgen. D.h. Wir haben Truppe in fremde Länder geschickt damit die Menschen die zu uns geflüchtet sind, sicher in Ihre Herkunftsländer zurückkehren können. Und wir sind immernoch bei KFOR dabei.
> 
> Heißt, wir sind akutell noch lange nicht soweit, Geflüchtete aus Syrien in Ihre Heimat zu schicken, einfach weil die sichere Rückkehr nicht gewährleistet ist. Wenn jemand so lange bei uns ist, dann sollten wir demjenigen auch Chancen einräumen sich zu integrieren und sich ein Leben aufzubauen.



A) Dann sollten wir vielleicht mal dabei helfen, in Syrien für ein Ende der Kämpfe zu sorgen, statt ständig die Kräfte zu unterstützen, die die Kämpfe verlängern.

B) Wir sollten diese Leute immer noch nicht integrieren, weil das ist nicht die Aufgabe von Asyl. Das ist die Aufgabe eines Einwanderungsgesetztes.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist kurzsichtig und dumm.
> Gut integrierte Ausländer abzuschieben weil sie formale Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllen ist das schlechteste was man tun kann. Es gibt immer wieder Extrembeispiele z.b. aus Österreich https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asylfall_Familie_Zogaj
> Solche Beispiele finden sich auch in Deutschland und torpedieren gleich mehrere deiner Forderungen.
> Hier werden Ressourcen aufgewendet (die dann an anderer Stelle fehlen) um Menschen aus diesem Land zu bringen die keine  Gefährdung darstellen statt diejenigen mit Abschiebung zu bestrafen, die es verdient hätten, z.b. weil es sich um Intensivtäter handelt.



Dann sollen die Leute in der Zwischenzeit halt versuchen, die Vorraussetzungen zu erfüllen. Tun sie das nicht, gehören sie abgeschoben. Dafür gibt es diese Vorschriften.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gut integrierte Personen müssen in Deutschland verbleiben dürfen, alles andere ist blanker Unsinn. Wir brauchen Zuwanderung, sonst funktioniert auf Dauer weder unser Sozialsystem, noch unser Arbeitsmarkt.



Das ist natürlich eine Mythos, an dem vorallem die Arbeitgeber ein Interesse haben. Billige Arbeitskräfte, die weniger aufmucken, als die einheimischen Arbeitskräfte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man nicht mehrere hundert Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte aufzuklären hätte, das würde schonmal einiges an Manpower freisetzen.



Die müsste man nicht aufklären, wenn es die Fälle nicht geben würde. Gäbe es nicht mehrere hunderttausend Menschen in diesem Land, ohne gültigen Aufenthaltsstatus, gäbe es sicherlich auch weniger Fälle.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist so beschissen Menschenverachtend, da steht mir das Erbrochene direkt an der Unterlippe.



Dann würde ich einen Arzt aufsuchen, wenn das Lesen von Beiträge zu so etwas führt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lutz Bachmann.
> Das ist deine geistige Gesellschaft. Ein Biodeutscher Intensivtäter mit Veruteilungen für Körperverletzung, Raub, Einbruch und Drogenhandel, samt Flucht in ein anderes Land.



Siehst du und ich bin der Meinung, dass er dafür entsprechend verurteilt gehört.

Und laut seiner Visa (siehe Wiki) ist er nach Südarfika geflohen und das Land hat ihn wegen ungültigen Visum abgeschoben. Das ist mMn das gute Recht eines Staates und war im konkreten Fall auch richtig von Südafrika.

Und nichts anderes fordere ich hier. Also was genau ist falsch an der Forderung, Menschen abzuschieben? Ich bin genauso dafür, dass deutsche Staatsbürger im Ausland nach Deutschland abgeschoben werden, wenn sie sich nicht benehnehmen und illegal einwandern. Ich mache da keinen Unterschied zwichen den Staatsbürgern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du übernimmst seine Sprechweise (Goldstücke, Fachkräfte, Raketenwissenschaftler) und seine Positionen.



Und? Wenn jemand sagt, 2+2=4, werde ich ihm nicht widersprechen, bloß weil seine Vita fragwürdig ist?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ist der Intensivtäter nur mit der richtigen Hautfarbe ausgestattet, dann ist der Rest Dir anscheinend egal. Aber, ist ja schon ein Unterschied ob ein Lutz deine Bude ausräumt oder ein Mohammed.



Tatsächlich nicht. In beiden Fällen (Lutz oder Mohammed) gehört der Kriminelle bestraft. Der einzige Unteschied ist, mit dem kriminellen Lutz muss ich nunmal leben, den kann man nicht abschieben.

Der kriminelle Mohammed muss nach der Verbüßung seiner Hafstrafe nicht einen Tag länger in Deutschland bleiben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein außer, dass das übles rechtsextremes Geschwätz ist.



Klar, wer kennt sie nicht, die "rechtsextreme" chinesische EIn-Kind Politik.

Und zu meiner zweiten Forderung, dass wird im Land mit der zweithöchsten Bevölkerung bereits betrieben:









						Sterilisation auf Staatskosten
					

Viele Inderinnen lassen sich sterilisieren, weil sie schon Kinder haben und die Familienplanung abschließen wollen. Der Staat unterstützt und fördert das




					www.deutschlandfunknova.de
				












						Sterilisation in Indien - Gegen die demografische Zeitbombe
					

Indische Familien sollen kleiner werden. Das ist seit Jahrzehnten der erklärte Wunsch des Staates. Früher wurden gerade arme Eltern zur Sterilisation gezwungen. Heute versucht es die Regierung mit Geldprämien und Verlosungen. Für westliche Beobachter ist das trotzdem eine schwer verständliche...




					www.deutschlandfunkkultur.de
				




Über die Höhe des finanziellen Anreizes kann man gerne diskutieren, ich halte die Summe, die in Indien gezahlt wird, auch für zu niedrig.

Aber alles, was einem nicht passt, immer gleich als "rechtsextrem" zu labeln, hilft halt einfach nicht. Das einzige, was man damit erreicht, ist das sich solche Wörter nur noch abnutzen. Genau diese Situation haben wir in Deutschland.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also anderen Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben, damit du weiterhin in Saus und Braus leben kannst?



A) Ich sprach von finanziellen Anreiz und freiwillger Sterilisation.

B) Der Satz ist ziemlich heuchlerisch angesichts deiner Hardware-Signatur.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Punkt durchaus verstehe das wir uns auf einem Planeten mit endlichen Ressourcen nicht unendlich vermehren sollten so glaube ich das Afrika und dem nahen Osten deutlich mehr geholfen wäre wenn wir oder eher gewisse Staaten ™  damit aufhören würden Länder wie Libyen oder Syrien zu Shitholes zu bomben oder für die eigenen Interessen Terroristen bewaffnen um Regierungen loszuwerden die nicht nach der Pfeife gewisser westlicher Staaten tanzen wollen.
> 
> Mag sein das Gadhafi ein absoluter Arsch war aber trotzdem war Libyen mal das Land mit dem höchsten Einkommen pro Kopf und der deutlich besten Gesundheitsversorgung in ganz Afrika. Eigentlich könnte man ja meinen dass es der westlichen Bevölkerung zu denken geben sollte das völkerrechtswidrige NATO (Friedens) Missionen irgendwie immer damit enden das die betroffenen Staaten zu absoluten Shitholes werden.
> 
> Ist halt irgendwie schon richtig tragikomisch wenn die selben Politiker die ständig von Solidarität reden gleichzeitig mit ihren "Auslandsinteressen" überhaupt erst für unsere heutigen Zustände sorgen.



Da bin ich absolut bei dir. Nachdem man das "Erfolgsmodell" Länder zu failed states bomben, schon in Afghanistan, Irak und Libyen durchgezogen hat und wir alle sehen, was dabei rauskommt, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen, warum soviele - auch in diesem Forum - daran interessiert sind, dass das gleiche auch mit Syrien passiert.


----------



## Don-71 (14. September 2020)

Ruft doch mal im Kreml an, vielleicht hört euch dort der Bombenleger und Kriegstreiber zu, ich bezweifel es!


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ruft doch mal im Kreml an, vielleicht hört euch dort der Bombenleger und Kriegstreiber zu, ich bezweifel es!



Vielleicht sollte der einfach im weißen Haus nachfragen, wie man das macht.

Also Bomben abwerfen und andere Länder überfallen und trotzdem dazugehören. Achso, man muss einfach nur Mitglied in der NATO sein, dann geht das schon klar.


----------



## Rolk (15. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also anderen Leuten vorschreiben wie sie zu leben haben, damit du weiterhin in Saus und Braus leben kannst?



Ich will keinem etwas vorschreiben, aber dann läuft eben alles weiter wie bisher und auch das letzte Grün wird noch platt gemacht und deshalb lebe ich auch ganz bestimmt nicht in Saus und Braus.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das australische Modell hat effektiv das Sterben in den Gewässern vor Australien bekämpft und die illegale Migration nach Australien extrem erschwert.
> Wer sich daran stört, unterstützt illegale Einwanderung. Dann sollte man dazu aber auch stehen und es so sagen.



Ganz im Gegenteil, das sogenannte "australische Modell" macht de facto jede Migration illegal, weil es darauf basiert, die Leute auf See abzufangen und festzuhalten, *bevor* sie ordentliche Asylanträge stellen können.

Und nein, wie ich bereits schrieb, hat das Verfahren für die Flüchtlinge nichts geändert. Diese sterben nach wie vor bei der Überfahrt. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass sie, falls sie nicht sterben, *trotzdem* nicht australischen Boden erreichen, sondern in exterritorialen Konzentrationslagern landen.



> Wer nach Australien einwandern will, soll das halt legal tun, so wie es jedes Jahre mehrere zehntausend Menschen machen.



Es ist nicht per se verboten, per Boot nach Australien überzusetzen. Und da die Boote bereits auf See abgefangen werden, bleibt es - und das ist durchaus im Sinne der inzwischen wackelnden Regierung - auf ewig im Dunkeln, ob sie einen regulären Hafen angelaufen und die Insassen Asylanträge gestellt hätten.

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum der Oberste Gerichtshof von Papua-Neuguinea die Schließung des Lagers Manus bereits 2017 angeordnet hat und das Lager Nauru nur noch mit begrenztem Betrieb weitermachen darf.
Auch kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, warum ausgerechnet die USA (!) Insassen aufgenommen hat, die dort *nachweislich* gezielt schikaniert wurden.



> Weil die Mehrheit der Länder der EU auch keine weitere illegale Einwanderung wünscht. Genau das ist das Gebot der Stunde. Und der Rückhalt für die australische Politik ist nachwievor vorhanden.



Ein berechtigtes Anliegen berechtigt nicht jedes Vorgehen. Wenn ich dich beim unerlaubten Betreten meines Stadtgrundstücks erwische, darf ich dich ja auch nicht auf meinem Landsitz internieren und dich dort so lange piesacken, bis du dich nie wieder bei mir erwischen lässt.



> Und wie diese Entwicklungen zum Teil ausgegangen sind, weiß man ja.



Du allerdings offenbar nicht, denn das Ergebnis der Völkerwanderungen ist das, was wir gemeinhin als unsere Kultur bezeichnen, obwohl unsere Vorfahren von sonst woher zugewandert sind. Und zwar genau so, wie es Migranten heute tun: auf jedem gangbaren Weg, teilweise durch Vertreibung, teilweise auf der Suche nach einem besserem Leben, teilweise beides. Selbstverständlich ist der Eingliederungsprozess um so schmerzhafter, wenn sich stärker unterscheidende Kulturen zusammenkommen, aber am Ende fügt sich das dann doch.



> Wir können ja mal die amerikanischen Ureinwohner fragen, wie toll sich ihre Willkommenskultur ausgezahlt hat.



Schiefer geht der Vergleich ja schon bald nicht mehr. Die Konquistadoren kamen, wie der Name schon andeutet, nicht als Flüchtlinge, sondern als Eroberer: voll gerüstet, mit Pferden und Kanonen im Gepäck. Das waren keinen halbverhungerten Flüchtlinge, die mit halb abgesoffenen Booten landeten und als Hilfesuchende aufgenommen wurden. Und die Ureinwohner hießen die Konquistadoren nicht als Zuwanderer willkommen, sondern irrtümlich als Götter. Kurz gesagt, die Besiedlung des amerikanischen Kontinents durch Europäer hatte eine genau umgekehrte Asymmetrie, denn die Europäer waren zahlenmäßig und technisch überlegen. Es war *keine* Fluchtbewegung.

Und falls du auf die späteren Pilgerväter anspielst: Ja, die Ureinwohner halfen ihnen über den/die ersten Winter und daraus entstand für Jahre eine friedliche Koexistenz. Erst spätere Siedlungswellen, bei denen dann haufenweise dubiose Glücksritter dabei waren, haben das zerstört.
Wenn man daraus etwas lernen will, dass man sich zwar genau anschauen muss, wen man bei sich aufnimmt, jedoch Abschottung der Weg ist. Wohin letztere führt, kann dir das Schicksal einiger asiatischer Länder zeigen.

Und was die Kriminalitätsstatistiken angeht, habe ich keine Lust, die in diesem Thread zum wiederholten Mal im Detail durchzukauen, da sich die Fakten offenbar bei manchen Leuten ohnehin nicht setzen.
Nur soviel: Die überproportionale Präsenz von Flüchtlingen in der Kriminalitätstatistik hängt damit zusammen, dass nach wie vor Straftaten eingegen, die sich nach wie vor aus dem deren ungeklärten Status ergeben, also opferlose Formaldelikte. Die leicht überproportionale Präsenz bei Eigentumsdelikten ergibt sich daraus, dass die Leute nichts haben und auch nur selten einer regulären Erwerbstätigkeit nachgehen dürfen. Die leicht überproportionale Präsenz bei Gewaltdelikten ergibt sich daraus, dass in der Gruppe der Flüchtlinge kriminalitätsaffine Teile (vulgo: junge Männer mäßiger Bildung und Perspektive) überrepräsentiert sind.

Und das ist hausgemacht. Mit einer gescheiten Einwanderungspolitik, an der die Bundesrepublik seit ihrer Gründung scheitert, gäbe es sichere Migrationsrouten, auf die man nicht die jungen Männer vorschickt; es gäbe eine schnelle Bearbeitung von Anträgen, Anerkennung von Abschlüssen, Weiterbildungen und zügig Arbeitserlaubnis, damit die Leute sowohl sinnvoll beschäftigt als auch selbstversorgt sind - und nebenbei noch zu unserem Wohlstand beitragen, statt von ihm zu zehren.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass volle Patentrezept in der Tasche zu haben, aber da ist auch nicht nötig um zu erkennen, dass (nicht nur) sämtliche Bundesregierungen seit dem 2. Weltkrieg in diesem Punkt haarsträubend irrlichtern. Da heißt es einmal Hü und einmal Hott und es existiert keinerlei langfristiges Konzept.

Und das australische "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn"-Modell funktioniert eben - selbst rein utilitaristisch betrachtet - auch nur so lange, wie es wirklich aus den Augen bleibt. Man kann viel unter den Teppich kehren, aber irgendwann wirft er Wellen und man stolpert drüber.


----------



## Whispercat (15. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil, das sogenannte "australische Modell" macht de facto jede Migration illegal, weil es darauf basiert, die Leute auf See abzufangen und festzuhalten, *bevor* sie ordentliche Asylanträge stellen können.



Und was hindert mögliche Migranten daran ihre Asyl/Aufenthaltsanträge wie alle anderen normalen Menschen zu stellen ? Glaubst du eigentlich man hätte Asylgesetze/verfahren zum Spass eingeführt das sich jeder darüber hinwegsetzen kann wie er grade lustig ist ? 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nein, wie ich bereits schrieb, hat das Verfahren für die Flüchtlinge nichts geändert. Diese sterben nach wie vor bei der Überfahrt. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass sie, falls sie nicht sterben, *trotzdem* nicht australischen Boden erreichen, sondern in exterritorialen Konzentrationslagern landen.











						Operation Sovereign Borders – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Ja, unfassbar diese Todeszahlen !



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist nicht per se verboten, per Boot nach Australien überzusetzen.



Aber es ist verboten sich über Asylgesetze hinwegzusetzen. Und wenn du dich über australische Asylgesetze hinwegsetzt musst dich halt nicht wundern wenn du ganz schnell wieder aus Australien entfernt wirst.  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und da die Boote bereits auf See abgefangen werden, bleibt es - und das ist durchaus im Sinne der inzwischen wackelnden Regierung - auf ewig im Dunkeln, ob sie einen regulären Hafen angelaufen und die Insassen Asylanträge gestellt hätten.



Es spielt gar keine Rolle ob irgendeiner der sogennanten "Boat People" irgendetwas gestellt hat. Wenn du in Australien Asyl willst dann hindert dich absolut NICHTS daran deinen Hintern in eine Botschaft zu bewegen und einen ordentlichen Antrag zu stellen wie jeder normale Mensch auch.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum der Oberste Gerichtshof von Papua-Neuguinea die Schließung des Lagers Manus bereits 2017 angeordnet hat und das Lager Nauru nur noch mit begrenztem Betrieb weitermachen darf.



Und warum hat Papua-Neigunea dann die die Errichtung von drei neuen Lagern gebilligt ? (Lorengau Transit Center)



Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch kann man sich durchaus Gedanken machen, warum ausgerechnet die USA (!) Insassen aufgenommen hat, die dort *nachweislich* gezielt schikaniert wurden.



Es spielt gar keine Rolle welches Land "die Mutti" macht. Gesetze werden nicht ohne Grund gemacht und da hat sich jeder dran zu halten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein berechtigtes Anliegen berechtigt nicht jedes Vorgehen. Wenn ich dich beim unerlaubten Betreten meines Stadtgrundstücks erwische, darf ich dich ja auch nicht auf meinem Landsitz internieren und dich dort so lange piesacken, bis du dich nie wieder bei mir erwischen lässt.



Aber ich darf dich von meinem Landsitz verweisen und wenn du auf die rechtsgültigen Asylgesetze meines Landes pfeifst dann musst dich halt wirklich nicht wundern wenn du in einem Lager AUSSERHALB meines Landes landest. "Wenn" die da mies behandelt werden ist das zu verurteilen und einzustellen, aber Australien hat jedes Recht der Welt seine Gesetze durchzusetzen und damit alle illegalen Migraten aus Australien zu entfernen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du allerdings offenbar nicht, denn das Ergebnis der Völkerwanderungen ist das, was wir gemeinhin als unsere Kultur bezeichnen, obwohl unsere Vorfahren von sonst woher zugewandert sind. Und zwar genau so, wie es Migranten heute tun: auf jedem gangbaren Weg, teilweise durch Vertreibung, teilweise auf der Suche nach einem besserem Leben, teilweise beides.



Nichts davon gibt dir das Recht dich über gültige Gesetze hinwegzusetzen nur weil du das grade gerne hättest.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist der Eingliederungsprozess um so schmerzhafter, wenn sich stärker unterscheidende Kulturen zusammenkommen, *aber am Ende fügt sich das dann doch.*



Du meinst so wie in Neuköln oder Marxloh oder wie die letzten Tage ständig in den Medien Malmö ? Denn falls ja, kann ich Australien umso mehr verstehen das die keine Lust auf solche Zustände haben.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Asyl ist Menschenrecht. Wer wie der Westen das Kilma zerstört und seinen Wohlstand auf der Ausbeutung anderer Länder aufbaut, darf sich nicht weigern die Verantwortung zu tragen.


----------



## Whispercat (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Asyl ist Menschenrecht.



Ist es nicht.








						Gibt es ein Recht auf Asyl?
					

Warum es eigentlich kein Recht auf Asyl gibt, wie es durch die Hintertür dann doch eingeführt wurde, und warum selbst Terroristen nicht automatisch abgeschoben werden dürfen.




					www.addendum.org
				






seahawk schrieb:


> Wer wie der Westen das Kilma zerstört und seinen Wohlstand auf der Ausbeutung anderer Länder aufbaut, darf sich nicht weigern die Verantwortung zu tragen.



Ja, dem stimme ich sogar absolut zu das die werten Damen und Herren die im Bundestag nicht müde werden von Solidarität zu faseln endlich mal mit ihrem Privatvermögen haften oder Unterkunft zur Verfügung stellen müssen. Ich würde nämlich jede Wette eingehen das man dann schneller eine Mauer um BLN errichten würde als Trump America First sagen könnte.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Es liegt an uns entsprechende Politiker zu wählen.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Asyl ist Menschenrecht. Wer wie der Westen das Kilma zerstört und seinen Wohlstand auf der Ausbeutung anderer Länder aufbaut, darf sich nicht weigern die Verantwortung zu tragen.


Dann werden aus 150 Kindern eben 1500 Brandstifter, na super. Hoffentlich kommen die bei dir unter.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Ich lebe in einem bunten Stadtteil in einer bunten Region. Ich mag das syrische Gebäck zum Frühstück, den türkischen Metzger und den chinesischen Supermarkt.  Da machst Du mir keine Angst damit, die einzigen Brandstifter vor denen ich echte Angst haben sehen sich als Deutsche und wählen AfD. Die sind aber auch wirklich gefährlich.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Sicher ist richtig, Deutschland kann nicht alle Flüchtlinge oder Einwanderungswillige der Welt aufnehmen. Das ist aber eine Extremargumentation. Dies stand auch nie zur Debatte. Oder wollen alle nur nach Deutschland?
Das Asylrecht ist eine große humanitäre Errungenschaft und wir können stolz darauf sein. Entstanden unter Anderem durch die Folgen des 3. Reiches und um wieder Ansehen für Deutschland zu erlangen.
Natürlich ist das Thema äußerst schwierig, die Umsetzung eine gewaltige Aufgabe. Aber man denke mal aus Sicht eines Flüchtlings dessen Familie oder Haus mit Bomben eingedeckt wurde. Dem Folter droht. Was würdet ihr dann für euch wünschen oder auch fordern?
Wie man eine Hilfe ausgestaltet ist eine völlig andere Sache. Dauerhaftes Aufenthaltsrecht, Aufenthalt auf Zeit, dauerhaftes Bleiberecht für bestimmte Personen, Familien, Kinder usw.
Als sicher sollte man jedoch betrachten, wollen wir uns als Menschen mit einer gewissen Ethik, mit Menschlichkeit bezeichnen, müssen wir uns engagieren. Ich möchte mich nicht auf die gleiche Stufe stellen wie die Diktatoren oder Folterknechte die anderen Menschen das Besagte antun.
Wie gesagt, man sollte über die Ausgestaltung diskutieren, über die Probleme wie den Chancen. Auch mit den Flüchtlingen. Aber der Kern, die Hilfe, sollte man nicht infrage stellen.
Ebenso wäre es wohl hilfreich, Flüchtlinge und Einwanderer getrennt zu sehen.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Dann werden aus 150 Kindern eben 1500 Brandstifter, na super. Hoffentlich kommen die bei dir unter.


Nun, ich erinnere, als Deutsche ein Haus in Solingen? anzündeten und mehrere Menschen verbrannten. Ja, man stand vor dem Haus und hat geklatscht. Meinst du diese Brandstifter? Oder die, die Heime anzünden und durch Fenster schießen?
Ja, das ist auch Realität.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich lebe in einem bunten Stadtteil in einer bunten Region. Ich mag das syrische Gebäck zum Frühstück, den türkischen Metzger und den chinesischen Supermarkt.  Da machst Du mir keine Angst damit, die einzigen Brandstifter vor denen ich echte Angst haben sehen sich als Deutsche und wählen AfD. Die sind aber auch wirklich gefährlich.


Es ist doch nicht das erste Mal, daß die alles abfackeln, wenn es zum Frühstück keine goldenen Teller gibt.








						Erneut Brand in Flüchtlingslager auf griechischer Insel Samos ausgebrochen
					

Nach dem Brand im Flüchtlingslager Moria hat die Bundesregierung angeboten, auch noch mehr als 400 Familien mit Kindern von den griechischen Inseln aufzunehmen. Auf Lesbos sollen neue Unterkünfte entstehen, unter Beteiligung der EU. Die aktuelle Lage im News-Ticker von FOCUS Online.




					www.focus.de
				




Hat doch mit bunt nichts zu tun. 




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, ich erinnere, als Deutsche ein Haus in Solingen? anzündeten und mehrere Menschen verbrannten. Ja, man stand vor dem Haus und hat geklatscht. Meinst du diese Brandstifter? Oder die, die Heime anzünden und durch Fenster schießen?
> Ja, das ist auch Realität.


Der Unterschied liegt doch darin, daß dann ein großer Aufschrei durchs Land geht, wenns Nazis waren. Es ist aber völlig egal, was das Motiv ist und wer der Täter ist. So Typen haben in unserem Land nichts zu suchen, ganz gleich, welchen Extremismus sie sich auserkoren haben.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Der Unterschied liegt doch darin, daß dann ein großer Aufschrei durchs Land geht, wenns Nazis waren. Es ist aber völlig egal, was das Motiv ist und wer der Täter ist. So Typen haben in unserem Land nichts zu suchen, ganz gleich, welchen Extremismus sie sich auserkoren haben.
[/QUOTE]
Nur waren das Deutsche, die werden wir nicht los. Und die die Heime angezündet haben ebensowenig. Die die andere in U-Bahnen beleidigen usw auch nicht. Also Toleranz weil es Deutsche sind? Ich möchte zu diesen nicht gehören. Solche Leute haben für das 3. Reich gesorgt an dem wir heute noch leiden. Rassisten gibt es überall, das ist keine deutsche Erfindung. Nur haben wir es eben gründlich gemacht. So wie noch kein anderes Land zuvor. Daraus entsteht für uns keine Schuld, aber eine Verantwortung daraus etwas zu lernen.
Nachtrag: Keine Schuld für später geborene


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nur waren das Deutsche, die werden wir nicht los. Und die die Heime angezündet haben ebensowenig. Die die andere in U-Bahnen beleidigen usw auch nicht. Also Toleranz weil es Deutsche sind? Ich möchte zu diesen nicht gehören. Solche Leute haben für das 3. Reich gesorgt an dem wir heute noch leiden. Rassisten gibt es überall, das ist keine deutsche Erfindung. Nur haben wir es eben gründlich gemacht. So wie noch kein anderes Land zuvor. Daraus entsteht für uns keine Schuld, aber eine Verantwortung daraus etwas zu lernen.


Zum 3. Reich ist es nicht gekommen, weil die Deutschen dachten "cool, Hitler". Nein. Das hat natürlich eine Vorgeschichte und die hat was damit zu tun, daß Deutschland nicht souverän war und die politischen Verhältnisse instabil. Auch waren die Deutschen früher wesentlich politischer als heute.
Wir sind also auf einem ähnlichen Weg wie damals, und das kann auch zu Ähnlichem führen. Da hilft es nichts zu sagen, es gibt auch Deutsche Straftäter, das ist jedem klar und die werden in der Regel auch verurteilt. Laut Polizei sind aber die 15 % Ausländer für 38 % der Straftaten verantwortlich (ohne Ausländerrecht und Eingebürgerte). Und da sollte man mal langsam anfangen zu selektieren. Würden wir unsere Knäste über Syrien entleeren, dann bekämen die Bürger dort auch ein ganz schlechtes Bild von den Deutschen.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht das erste Mal, daß die alles abfackeln, wenn es zum Frühstück keine goldenen Teller gibt.


Hm, und ich dachte dort fehlt Wasser, Medikamente, sanitäre Einrichtungen, winterfeste Behausungen, politische Entscheidungen.......
Wenn die nur goldene Teller haben wollen......vergoldet wäre billig, die könnte man ihnen ja geben.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Zum 3. Reich ist es nicht gekommen, weil die Deutschen dachten "cool, Hitler". Nein. Das hat natürlich eine Vorgeschichte und die hat was damit zu tun, daß Deutschland nicht souverän war und die politischen Verhältnisse instabil. Auch waren die Deutschen früher wesentlich politischer als heute.
> Wir sind also auf einem ähnlichen Weg wie damals, und das kann auch zu Ähnlichem führen. Da hilft es nichts zu sagen, es gibt auch Deutsche Straftäter, das ist jedem klar und die werden in der Regel auch verurteilt. Laut Polizei sind aber die 15 % Ausländer für 38 % der Straftaten verantwortlich (ohne Ausländerrecht und Eingebürgerte). Und da sollte man mal langsam anfangen zu selektieren. Würden wir unsere Knäste über Syrien entleeren, dann bekämen die Bürger dort auch ein ganz schlechtes Bild von den Deutschen.


Na ja, wenn eine solche Vorgeschichte zu so etwas führt dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, daß Deutschland nie souverän wird. Gab es nicht viele Volksgruppen denen es schlimmer erging und die nicht so degenerierten?
Und wie kommst du zu der irrigen Ansicht, daß hier "Knäste entleert" wurden? Das könnte man mehr von Deutschland sagen, nach dem Krieg wurden über andere Länder zuhauf Nazimörder "entleert". Z.B. Colonia  ....ein Begriff?
Wie wurden diese Leute hierzulande geschont, mit Dreck am Stecken die lebenslange Haft gerechtfertigt hätten. In der Anzahl waren nach dem Krieg mehr Schwerkriminelle Deutsche hier unterwegs als wir wohl jemals durch Asylanten erhalten können. Und sie haben jahrzehntelang bis heute weitgehend ungeschoren leben können.
Also bitte, das sind die Fakten. Der Täter sollte sich nicht zum Opfer machen.
Die rechtsextremen hatten ihre Chance und wir wissen die nächsten Hunderte Jahre was daraus geworden ist. Geben wir ihnen keine 2. Chance.


----------



## Whispercat (15. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn eine solche Vorgeschichte zu so etwas führt dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, daß Deutschland nie souverän wird.



Es wäre vorallem sinnvoll aufzuhören so zu tun als wäre Deutschland das einzige Land in der Geschichte der Menschheit das irgendetwas verbrochen hat oder so zu tun als würde mit der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft eine automatische ewig nie zu tilgende Kollektivschuld einhergehen. 

Langsam ist es wirklich lächerlich das jeder Hauch, jeder noch so winzige Funken an Migrationskritik unter Garantie irgendjemanden auf den Plan ruft der sich berufen fühlt daran zu erinnern das die Deutschen gefälligst auf ewig ihre Fresse zu halten haben wegen WW2.

Der Holodomor, Das Massaker an den Armeniern, Stalin, Mao, der Vietnamkrieg - der halbe Planet hat verdammt viel Dreck am Stecken und trotzdem hat keines dieser Länder trotz Millionenopfern eine derart geistesgestörte auf ewig währende Beziehung zu seiner Vergangenheit wie Deutschland. Gedenken - ja, aus der Geschichte lernen - absolut, ewig für Fehler seiner Vorväter verdammt sein ? Mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Die industrielle Vernichtung von Menschen bleibt dem Deutschen vorbehalten und diese Schuld wird nie vergehen.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Es wäre vorallem sinnvoll aufzuhören so zu tun als wäre Deutschland das einzige Land in der Geschichte der Menschheit das irgendetwas verbrochen hat oder so zu tun als würde mit der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft eine automatische ewig nie zu tilgende Kollektivschuld einhergehen.
> 
> Langsam ist es wirklich lächerlich das jeder Hauch, jeder noch so winzige Funken an Migrationskritik unter Garantie irgendjemanden auf den Plan ruft der sich berufen fühlt daran zu erinnern das die Deutschen gefälligst auf ewig ihre Fresse zu halten haben wegen WW2.
> 
> Der Holodomor, Das Massaker an den Armeniern, Stalin, Mao, der Vietnamkrieg - der halbe Planet hat verdammt viel Dreck am Stecken und trotzdem hat keines dieser Länder trotz Millionenopfern eine derart geistesgestörte auf ewig währende Beziehung zu seiner Vergangenheit wie Deutschland. Gedenken - ja, aus der Geschichte lernen - absolut, ewig für Fehler seiner Vorväter verdammt sein ? Mit Sicherheit nicht.


Danke. Das bedeutet, Asylanten und Ausländer nicht wegen alleine ihrer Herkunft anders zu behandeln als Deutsche, oder?
Ewig? Lach. 20 Jahre nach den Nazis hat man das schon gesagt. Ex-Nazis wurden kaum bestraft, das ist die Schuld der Nachfolgenden und die fast bis heute. Also nichts mit ewig. 
Nun, aus dieser Ecke kommen keine Funken. Ich habe schon viele Sätze gehört die auch im 3.Reich so gesagt wurden.
Geistesgestört? Ja, in der damaligen Zeit sind Dinge gelaufen die scheinbar nur Millionen geistesgestörte vollbringen können. Wundert mich immer wieder, wie man die nach dem Krieg einfach laufen ließ und noch beförderte.
Mal mitbekommen daß Naziopfer keine Rente bekamen aber ihre Folterer im KZ'? Mal überlegt wieso gegen Nazis auch 50 Jahre danach noch keine Anklage erhoben wurde mit der Begründung man sei noch nicht soweit?
Ja, man hat viel dafür getan um aufgefordert zu werden "die Fresse zu halten".
Allerdings kann man da nicht alle Deutschen in einen Topf werfen. Ja, manche sollten die Schuld weiter tragen, sie tun auch alles dafür. 
Dazu gehört auch, daß meist keine Kritik geübt wird. Das erkennt man schon an der Wortwahl. Es geht den meisten einfach um Rassismus und Abgrenzung.
Lernen würden viele nur wenn sie in der Situation der Gewerkschafter, Behinderten, Juden, Roma usw wären die gerade in Viehwaggons verladen werden um ins Lager zu kommen. "Erst unter der Dusche würden manche sagen, sie sollen auf ewig verdammt sein".
Nun, tiefergehende Gedanken erwarte ich schon lange nicht mehr. Die Auswahl des Hotels für den Urlaub geniest Priorität.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die industrielle Vernichtung von Menschen bleibt dem Deutschen vorbehalten und diese Schuld wird nie vergehen.


Stimmt. Insofern haben wir einen Präzedenzfall geschaffen.
Eine Schuld als später geborener empfinde ich nicht und lege sie auch keinem zur Last. Außer denen, die später noch in diesem Geiste weitergewirkt haben oder die "Neuen" die auf ähnlichen Pfaden trampeln.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die industrielle Vernichtung von Menschen bleibt dem Deutschen vorbehalten und diese Schuld wird nie vergehen.



Das ist durchaus richtig, nur die Schuld ist mit dem letzten Täter vergangen, weil Schuld nicht vererbar ist, die Verantwortung das es nie wieder durch Deutsche oder auf deutschen Boden passieren wird, die bleibt immer erhalten.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Langsam ist es wirklich lächerlich das jeder Hauch, jeder noch so winzige Funken an Migrationskritik unter Garantie irgendjemanden auf den Plan ruft der sich berufen fühlt daran zu erinnern das die Deutschen gefälligst auf ewig ihre Fresse zu halten haben wegen WW2.


Darum geht es überhaupt nicht, jeder kann Kritik an der Migrationspolitik üben, dabei spielt aber auch der Ton und die wirklichen Fakten eine Rolle, warum es geht ist der Angriff der Rechten (AfD) auf unsere Demokratie und auf unser Grundgesetz, und vor allen dingen Mehrheitsentscheidungen zu akzeptieren, wenn man keine Mehrheiten oder wichtiger parlamentarische Mehrheit hat.
Das findet nicht mehr statt, wenn Scharenweise Rechte von Bürgerkrieg und Umsturzversuchen reden hört, allen voran Gauland, der in der FAZ von einem Umsturz redete!


Whispercat schrieb:


> Der Holodomor, Das Massaker an den Armeniern, Stalin, Mao, der Vietnamkrieg - der halbe Planet hat verdammt viel Dreck am Stecken und trotzdem hat keines dieser Länder trotz Millionenopfern eine derart geistesgestörte auf ewig währende Beziehung zu seiner Vergangenheit wie Deutschland. Gedenken - ja, aus der Geschichte lernen - absolut, ewig für Fehler seiner Vorväter verdammt sein ? Mit Sicherheit nicht.



Wie gesagt die Verantwortzung, das es nie wieder passiert tragen wir für immer, was ich immer bemerkenswert finde ist, das der "größte" Genuzid, im Kongo ausgeführt von hauptsächlich Engländern und Belgiern, mit 10 Millionen Toten plus 10 Millionen Verstümmelten, regelmäßig in den Aufzählungen fehlt. Anscheinend zählt bei manchen Leuten, das Leben von farbigen Menschen eher weniger.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Die Schuld vergeht nie,  sie wird nur für die später Geborenen zu einer bleibenden Verantwortung.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Schuld ist *nicht* Verantwortung, entweder du unterlässt diese Propaganda, oder beliest dich was Schuld definiert und das es ein rein strafrechtlicher Ausdruck für *ein Individium *ist und nicht vererbar. Wir haben keine Sippenhaft mehr und Kollektivschuld gibt es nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Schuld vergeht nie,  sie wird nur für die später Geborenen zu einer bleibenden Verantwortung.


Ich denke immer, man muß es aus Sicht der Opfer sehen. Wer als Kind im KZ war und 20 Jahre später hört: "Nun muß aber mal Schluß sein...." sieht die Dinge wohl anders. Und auch später lebten diese Kinder noch und sahen wie die "Neuen" solche Sätze präsentieren als ob es eine Lappalie war.
Passend dazu etwas negatives über einige Asylanten zu hören und schon sind alle so. War bei Juden nichts anderes. Auf dieser Basis wurde damals aufgebaut. Und genau so arbeiten heute gewisse Personen und Kreise. Und wieder fallen nicht wenige darauf herein. Wobei, solches entspricht häufig auch der Denkweise dieser "Hereinfallenden". Insofern sind sie wie damals nicht die Opfer sondern die Täter. Der damalige "Großmeister" hat ja nicht alle gezwungen sondern viele haben sich darum gerissen mitmachen zu dürfen.
Auch heute könnte in einem Land der Welt solches wieder passieren. Daher müssen die die etwas begriffen haben immer wieder Brandmauern errichten, bevor solche inhumanen Bewegungen zu einflußreich werden.
Für Deutschland würde das heißen, einen 2. Marshall-Plan würde es nicht geben.
Ich lebe in einer Stadt mit 25-30% Menschen die selbst oder die Vorfahren aus dem Ausland kommen. Ich weiß schon was ich diesbezüglich schreibe aus eigener Erfahrung.
Ich kenne Leute aus verschiedenen Nationen, den einen mag ich, den anderen weniger. Geht mir bei Deutschen ebenso.
Genauer gesagt, die Herkunftsdeutschen. Na ja, durch die Völkerwanderung und auch später - Deutsche sind ein Mischvolk. Waren auch in der Geschichte gerne Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge. Sind sie auch heute noch in geringerem Umfang.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, und ich dachte dort fehlt Wasser, Medikamente, sanitäre Einrichtungen, winterfeste Behausungen, politische Entscheidungen.......
> Wenn die nur goldene Teller haben wollen......vergoldet wäre billig, die könnte man ihnen ja geben.


Es kann auch sein, daß Besessene versuchen, mit Dramatisierung  den Weitertransport der Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland zu erwirken. Da war doch z.B. die Linkengruppe um Norbert Blüm, Moving Europe, die Flugblätter in einem Lager in Griechenland verteilten. Mehrere fanden den Tod, als sie den Aufforderungen des Flugblattes folgten, als der "trockene Fluß" dann doch Wasser führte. Sie wurden angestachelt, einfach zu Fuß nach Deutschland zu ziehen. Dutzende der Gruppe wurden verhaftet.
Edit:
Gerade auf ZDF: Die Brandstifter wollen aufs Festland gebracht werden. Endziel: Natürlich Deutschland.
"Es besteht kein Zweifel, dass Moria von einigen hyperaktiven Flüchtlingen und Migranten verbrannt wurde, die die Regierung erpressen wollten, indem sie Moria niederbrannten und ihre sofortige Umsiedlung von der Insel forderten"








						Nach dem Feuer in Moria: Deutschland will 1553 Geflüchtete aufnehmen – neues Feuer auf der Insel Samos
					

Die Koalition einigt sich darauf, mehr Schutzbedürftige nach Deutschland zu holen. Unklar ist aber, ob Griechenland alle Migranten von Lesbos ausreisen lässt.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				







Albatros1 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn eine solche Vorgeschichte zu so etwas führt dann wäre es doch sinnvoll, daß Deutschland nie souverän wird. Gab es nicht viele Volksgruppen denen es schlimmer erging und die nicht so degenerierten?
> Und wie kommst du zu der irrigen Ansicht, daß hier "Knäste entleert" wurden? Das könnte man mehr von Deutschland sagen, nach dem Krieg wurden über andere Länder zuhauf Nazimörder "entleert". Z.B. Colonia  ....ein Begriff?
> Wie wurden diese Leute hierzulande geschont, mit Dreck am Stecken die lebenslange Haft gerechtfertigt hätten. In der Anzahl waren nach dem Krieg mehr Schwerkriminelle Deutsche hier unterwegs als wir wohl jemals durch Asylanten erhalten können. Und sie haben jahrzehntelang bis heute weitgehend ungeschoren leben können.
> Also bitte, das sind die Fakten. Der Täter sollte sich nicht zum Opfer machen.
> Die rechtsextremen hatten ihre Chance und wir wissen die nächsten Hunderte Jahre was daraus geworden ist. Geben wir ihnen keine 2. Chance.


Wir haben zu viele selbsternannte "Linke", die ihr Land, ihr Volk hassen und so nur gegen sein Wohl handeln können. Die wollen natürlich auch keine Souveränität. In anderen Ländern, z.B. Venezuela, wo es eine linke Regierung gibt, steht der kleine Mann im Vordergrund und wird nicht zum Nazi gestempelt, der von Geburt an entnazifiziert werden muß und für Verbrechen verantwortlich gemacht wird, die er nicht begangen hat.

Ich habe genug Beispiele:








						Syrian rebel in Austria on 20 civil war murder charges
					

Austria charges a Syrian rebel accused of executing Syrian government soldiers with 20 murders.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es kann auch sein, daß Besessene versuchen, mit Dramatisierung  den Weitertransport der Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland zu erwirken. Da war doch z.B. die Linkengruppe um Norbert Blüm, Moving Europe, die Flugblätter in einem Lager in Griechenland verteilten. Mehrere fanden den Tod, als sie den Aufforderungen des Flugblattes folgten, als der "trockene Fluß" dann doch Wasser führte. Sie wurden angestachelt, einfach zu Fuß nach Deutschland zu ziehen. Dutzende der Gruppe wurden verhaftet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kenne Kreise die genau so argumentieren. Das ist mir für einen demokratischen Rechtsstaat zu inhuman und archaisch.
Hassen? Taten das nicht die Nazis und die neuen Rechtsradikalen die andersdenkenden mit Tod und Kasernierung drohen? Den Rechtsstaat für alle abschaffen wollen, die Erkenntnisse der Dichter und Denker wieder zum Faustrecht ummünzen wollen? Ja, die hassen das Deutsche und wollen wieder alle ins Unglück stürzen. Sorry, ich würde gerne im Jahr 2020 bleiben.
Blüm war diesbezüglich Humanist, für manche ist das "links". Na ja, viele hierzulande bezeichnen sich als Christen, sind aber nur xxx und propagieren das Gegenteil. D.h., wir verteidigen hier gar nicht so sehr das christliche Abendland, denn dieses gibt es ja bei Rechtsradikalen gar nicht.

"...die welche die Deutschen hassen". Das ist ein Satz der gerne nachgeplappert wird. 
Nein, diese Leute hassen die Deutschen nicht, sie lehnen die Ansichten der Rechtsradikalen ab. Nur meinen die Rechtsextremen immer, SIE wären Deutschland. Das ist nicht so. Sie sind eine Minderheit die von den meisten Deutschen abgelehnt wird. 80-90% wollen mit diesen nichts zu tun haben. Sie vertreten nicht Deutschland, sie sorgen nur für schlechte Stimmung. Das ist ja auch das Ziel. Lügen und betrügen.
Diese Leute hatten früher die Juden als Feind, später Italiener, Türken, Griechen, ....heute Asylanten...morgen Menschen mit anderer Meinung. Sie können einem fast leid tun.
Hm, was soll ich nun sagen mit meinen Nachbarn aus Schwarzafrika? Höflich, zuvorkommend und hilfsbereit wie selten jemand. Und arbeiten tun sie auch, jeden Morgen um 4:00 stehen sie auf. Dann ist das gar nicht so? Ich soll sie also eher unfreundlich behandeln, sie haben ja keine Vorfahren aus Deutschland. Und mich müssen sie auch unfreundlich behandeln, denn ich HABE Vorfahren aus Deutschland?
Gut, das Land der Dichter und Denker ist nun mal Geschichte, aber den Abstieg den manche wollen.....muß man nicht gut finden.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich kenne Kreise die genau so argumentieren. Das ist mir für einen demokratischen Rechtsstaat zu inhuman und archaisch.
> Hassen? Taten das nicht die Nazis und die neuen Rechtsradikalen die andersdenkenden mit Tod und Kasernierung drohen? Den Rechtsstaat für alle abschaffen wollen, die Erkenntnisse der Dichter und Denker wieder zum Faustrecht ummünzen wollen? Ja, die hassen das Deutsche und wollen wieder alle ins Unglück stürzen. Sorry, ich würde gerne im Jahr 2020 bleiben.
> Blüm war diesbezüglich Humanist, für manche ist das "links". Na ja, viele hierzulande bezeichnen sich als Christen, sind aber nur xxx und propagieren das Gegenteil. D.h., wir verteidigen hier gar nicht so sehr das christliche Abendland, denn dieses gibt es ja bei Rechtsradikalen gar nicht.


Es gibt keinen Grund, immer mit "Rechtsradikalen" vom Thema abzulenken. Steck die Holo-Keule wieder ein. Und es geht überhaupt nicht um rechts oder links. Ihr Linken habt also noch 7 Mrd Einwander vor euch, die alle schlimm leiden, die Rechten wollen nicht einen einzigen. Da ist der Mittelweg natürlich nicht 3,5 Mrd, sondern 3,5 %.


----------



## seahawk (15. September 2020)

Man hasst Deutsche nicht, nur weil man sie genauso sehr mag wie Italiener, Spanier, Franzosen, Griechen, Kanadier, Russen, Chinesen, Japaner, Australier, Jordanier, Iraner, Afghanen, Syrer, Türken....


----------



## Albatros1 (15. September 2020)

Daß solche Diskussionen immer in diesem Stadium stecken bleiben ist betrüblich. Man kommt kaum zu den echten Problemen und Fakten. Nur weil manche meinen, das Thema immer von der rechtsradikalen Sichtweise her aufzurollen. Man sollte diese Sichtweise mal überprüfen. Nicht der, der am lautesten schreit und am weinerlichsten wehklagt ist im Recht. Es sind viele Faktenfälschungen unterwegs die absichtlich gestreut werden. Selbst Fotos wurden schon gefälscht um die Leute in eine bestimmte Richtung zu hetzen.
Bin mal gespannt wer nach den Asylanten am Pranger steht. Bald haben wir alle durch und köcheln dann im eigenen Saft. Hm, vielleicht etwas zu bildlich geschrieben.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund, immer mit "Rechtsradikalen" vom Thema abzulenken. Steck die Holo-Keule wieder ein. Und es geht überhaupt nicht um rechts oder links. Ihr Linken habt also noch 7 Mrd Einwander vor euch, die alle schlimm leiden, die Rechten wollen nicht einen einzigen. Da ist der Mittelweg natürlich nicht 3,5 Mrd, sondern 3,5 %.


Lach, es geht gar nicht um....
Aha, und schon geht der Satz weiter mit "Ihr Linken".
Nun, ich bin kein Linker, kenne aber die Richtung aus der diese Sätze kommen.
Hm, habe ich überlesen, daß 7 Milliarden nach Deutschland kommen wollen oder könnte das vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen sein?
Wie ich aus erster Hand weiß, hat die Industrie Probleme hochspezialisierte Fachleute nach Deutschland zu bekommen. Die hören von Deutschland diese Ausländerfeindlichkeit und gehen lieber woanders hin. Das ist doch prima, oder?
Sorry, diese Argumentation ist nicht auf dem Niveau das ich gerne hätte. Andere Kreise klatschen da sicher mehr.
Nichts für ungut.



seahawk schrieb:


> Man hasst Deutsche nicht, nur weil man sie genauso sehr mag wie Italiener, Spanier, Franzosen, Griechen, Kanadier, Russen, Chinesen, Japaner, Australier, Jordanier, Iraner, Afghanen, Syrer, Türken....


Das hören manche Kreise nicht gern. Sind wir nicht der Nabel der Welt?
Lach, kleiner Scherz am Rande.
Komisch ist aber, wenn man das Grundgesetz inhaltlich zitiert, die Menschenrechtskonvention, die Bibel usw ist man ein Linker. Was zitiert man als Rechter?
Du verstehst den Satz sicher, andere sollen eben nachfragen. Ah, besser nicht. Nicht jeder will das wirklich wissen und ich spare mir Text.


----------



## Mahoy (15. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und was hindert mögliche Migranten daran ihre Asyl/Aufenthaltsanträge wie alle anderen normalen Menschen zu stellen ?



Vordergründig die australische Marine, die Leute abfängt, bevor sie Anträge stellen können.

Hintergründig die missbräuchliche Anwendung der australischen Gesetzgebung, der zufolge man Asylantrag erst stellen kann, wenn man australischen Boden betritt. Wenn man die Leute abfängt und auswärts interniert, können sie de facto nie Anträge stellen und daher kann auch nicht geprüft werden, ob sie *nach australischem Recht* Anspruch auf Asyl hätten. Das ist - grob vereinfacht - der Kern dieser fiesen Nummer.

Ziemlich sicher hat man die Möglichkeit, um Asyl zu ersuchen, wenn man per Flugzeug anreist. Dieser Weg steht vielen regulär Einwanderungswilligen zur Verfügung, jedoch ausgerechnet nicht Kriegsflüchtigen oder politischen Flüchtlingen, weil in deren Herkunftsländern entweder gar keine Linienflüge starten bzw. die Machthaber unterbinden können, dass ihnen unliebsame Personen Leute eine Maschine ins Ausland besteigen.



> Glaubst du eigentlich man hätte Asylgesetze/verfahren zum Spass eingeführt das sich jeder darüber hinwegsetzen kann wie er grade lustig ist ?



Wie oben dargelegt, setzt sich die derzeitige australische Regierung darüber hinweg, indem sie die Durchführung des gesetzlichen Asylverfahrens in zigtausend Fällen unterbindet.



> Operation Sovereign Borders – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist natürlich sehr kommod, wenn die Anzahl der Zwischenfälle und die der Toten ausgerechnet von der Seite gezählt wird, die damit die Wirksamkeit ihrer Maßnahme belegen will und jede neutrale Untersuchung ablehnt.



> Und warum hat Papua-Neigunea dann die die Errichtung von drei neuen Lagern gebilligt ? (Lorengau Transit Center)



Weil diese nicht mehr wie Konzentrationslager geführt und den dort Untergebrachten grundsätzliche Freiheitsrechte zugestanden werden. Vor allem aber, weil es sich jetzt tatsächlich um Transitzentren handelt - zwar dauert die Bearbeitung von Anträgen immer noch ewig und drei Tage, aber immerhin sind die Leute nicht mehr "endgelagert".



> Du meinst so wie in Neuköln oder Marxloh oder wie die letzten Tage ständig in den Medien Malmö ? Denn falls ja, kann ich Australien umso mehr verstehen das die keine Lust auf solche Zustände haben.



Du bringst immer noch Ursache und Wirkung durcheinander: Solche Ausschreitungen sind die Folge einer seit Jahrzehnten verkorksten Migrationspolitik, sollten jedoch nicht Anlass für eine noch verkorkstere sein.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Man kann das ganze auch als Menschenhandel bezeichnen, da Australien,  Papua Neuguinea dafür *bezahlt, *diese Lager zu unterhalten, in den die* australische Marine *die abgefangenen Flüchtlinge deportiert.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (15. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lach, es geht gar nicht um....
> Aha, und schon geht der Satz weiter mit "Ihr Linken".
> Nun, ich bin kein Linker, kenne aber die Richtung aus der diese Sätze kommen.
> Hm, habe ich überlesen, daß 7 Milliarden nach Deutschland kommen wollen oder könnte das vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen sein?
> ...


Du willst also nicht als links bezeichnet werden, aber du kennst also die Richtung, aus der diese Sätze kommen. Ist doch jetzt das Gleiche...
Konsequenterweise müßt ihr alle 7 Mrd reinholen, warum sollten nur Türken und Syrer in den Genuß eurer Gastfreundschaft kommen?
Die Wirtschaft hat Fachkräftemangel, also brauchen wir mehr Flüchtlinge? Oder vielleicht doch eher ein funktionierendes Bildungssystem? Haben doch Wirtschaft und Politik gemeinsam verbockt, was sollte mich das interessieren? Gibts in China kein Platz mehr?
Ausländerfeindlichkeit ist übrigens kein deutsches Phänomen.
Mich interessieren soziale und physische Sicherheit. Die soziale ist gegeben, die physische verabschiedet sich immer mehr und da habe ich mehr Sorge um Deutsche, die ihre Sicht der Dinge zur Pflicht erklärt haben, als um Ausländer. Ich bleibe fern von den 4 Blocks, dann passiert auch nichts.


----------



## Whispercat (15. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du bringst immer noch Ursache und Wirkung durcheinander: Solche Ausschreitungen sind die Folge einer seit Jahrzehnten verkorksten Migrationspolitik, sollten jedoch nicht Anlass für eine noch verkorkstere sein.



Aber das ist doch genau mein Punkt - die Migrations und ich glaube in gewissen Punkten auch die Integrationspolitik ist völlig verkorkst und das wirkliche Problem hierbei ist das ich bisher nichtmal einen Ansatz seitens der Politik gesehen habe da entgegenzusteuern. Ja, im Moment mögen es nur ein paar Stadtviertel sein aber die wirklich interessante Frage ist wo wir beim aktuellen Kurs in 5-10 Jahren stehen.

Und tut mir Leid aber zu glauben das alles würde sich schon irgendwie "regeln" halte ich doch für ein wenig naiv.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau mein Punkt - die Migrations und ich glaube in gewissen Punkten auch die Integrationspolitik ist völlig verkorkst und das wirkliche Problem hierbei ist das ich bisher nichtmal einen Ansatz seitens der Politik gesehen habe da entgegenzusteuern. Ja, im Moment mögen es nur ein paar Stadtviertel sein aber die wirklich interessante Frage ist wo wir beim aktuellen Kurs in 5-10 Jahren stehen.
> 
> Und tut mir Leid aber zu glauben das alles würde sich schon irgendwie "regeln" halte ich doch für ein wenig naiv.


Merkel sagte ja schon vor langem selbst, dass Multikulti gescheitert ist und dieses Modell auch schlicht nicht funktioniert.

Ja, Deutschland hat ein massives Integrationsproblem und das nicht erst seit der Flüchtlingskrise.
Im Prinzip schon, seit die ersten, so genannten "Gastarbeiter" in das Land kamen, haben sich hier Parallelgesellschaften gebildet, die zwar hier schön vom Sozialsystem profitieren aber sich nie haben integrieren wollen.
Auf der anderen Seite wird es denen, die es wollen, teils heute noch durch fremdenfeindliche Vorurteile erschwert.
Und da hilft es auch nichts, frei nach Söder in jedes öffentliche Gebäude Kruzifixe an die Wand zu hängen oder das Kopftuch einfach zu verbieten, sondern für Chancengleichheit zu sorgen und besonders jungen Migranten und Flüchtlingen Perspektiven zu bieten.


----------



## Don-71 (15. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Merkel sagte ja schon vor langem selbst, dass Multikulti gescheitert ist und dieses Modell auch schlicht nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Ja, Deutschland hat ein massives Integrationsproblem und das nicht erst seit der Flüchtlingskrise.
> Im Prinzip schon, seit die ersten, so genannten "Gastarbeiter" in das Land kamen, haben sich hier Parallelgesellschaften gebildet, die zwar hier schön vom Sozialsystem profitieren aber sich nie haben integrieren wollen.
> ...



Und von wievielen Leuten reden wir?
Höchstens 2% der Bevölkerung eher weniger und Multikulti ist nicht *nur* an "Gastarbeitern" gescheitert, die sich nicht integrieren wollten, sondern auch an der jahrzehntelang nicht vorhandenen Integrationspolitik (1960Jahre bis 2000er Jahre) gepaart mit ständiger Diskriminierung, man sollte immer beide Seiten der Geschichte erzählen.

Dabei bestreite ich keineswegs den mangelnden Integrationswillen und deren massive Verstärkung durch Erdogan von Teilen der türkischen Migranten auch in der 2. und 3. Generation.

Man kann diese jahrzehntelange Diskriminierung und mangelnde Integration aber schon bei den Kindern nachweisen, wo "Gastarbeiter"-Kinder systematisch vom Gymnasium und Realschule durch entsprechende Empfehlungen , durch einen erheblichen Teil der Lehrer ausgeschlossen wurden.
Dabei hauptsächlich unsere türkischen Gastarbeiter Kinder und das setzt sich bis zur Gegenwart gegnüber muslimischen Kindern fort. Das Umdenken ist noch keine 10 Jahre alt.

Man muss sich ja nur jemand wie Höcke als ehemaligen praktizierenden Lehrer anschauen, um zu wissen wie bestimmte Kinder gelitten haben.


----------



## Two-Face (15. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und von wievielen Leuten reden wir?
> Höchstens 2% der Bevölkerung eher weniger und Multikulti ist nicht *nur* an "Gastarbeitern" gescheitert, die sich nicht integrieren wollten, sondern auch an der jahrzehntelang nicht vorhandenen Integrationspolitik (1960Jahre bis 2000er Jahre) gepaart mit ständiger Diskriminierung, man sollte immer beide Seiten der Geschichte erzählen.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht konkret, auf welchen anderen Standpunkt zu hinaus willst bzw. von welchen 2% du redest. Ich dachte, mein Post würde klarstellen, dass es zwei Seiten der Medallie gibt und ich keinesfalls nur eine davon die Schuld zuschiebe.
Ich rede ja davon, dass es sich Deutschland jahrzehntelang zu leicht gemacht hat, was Integration angeht und da wären wir bei den  Problemen der 60er bis 2000ern, deren Folgen sich bis heute bemerkbar machen.

Auf der einen Seite einen - vorwiegend muslimischen - Teil von Einwanderern, die sich nie wirklich an die hiesige, westliche, christlich geprägte Gesellschaft anpassen konnten und /oder wollten und die das an ihre Nachkommen erzieherisch weitergegeben haben und diese wiederum an ihre usw. usf.
Auf der anderen Seite eine Gesellschaft, die nach dem 2. Weltkrieg in Konflikt mit sich selbst steht.
Die mit dem braunen Sumpf der Nachkriegszeit nie ganz aufgeräumt hat, noch dazu das klassiche Problem der Baby-Boomer-Generation, die so erzogen wurde, keine Fehler zu machen, geschweige denn, welche einzugestehen und das wiederum an ihre Kinder weitergegeben haben. Die durch allzu antiautoritäre und neoliberale Erziehung eine Form des gemeinschaftlichen Egoismus entwickelt hat, der sich durch Vorurteile, Gleichgültigkeit und Schubladendenken äußert.
Eine Gesellschaft, die eben so Typen wie Kaaruzo hervorbringt, die Pauschalverurteilung und Populismus differenzierteren Denkweisen vorziehen.
Deren Folgen u.a. die von dir beschriebenen Probleme sind, mit denen Menschen mit - vorwiegend nahöstlichem - Migrationshintergrund in Bildung und Beruf konfrontiert werden.

Sorry, wenn ich mal wieder zu arg ins philosophische abdrifte, aber das ist nunmal das, was ich unter "beide Seiten der Geschichte" verstehe.^^


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht konkret, auf welchen anderen Standpunkt zu hinaus willst bzw. von welchen 2% du redest.



Meine 2% bezieht sich auf die geschätzt höchste Zahl an Integrationsunwilligen, also maximal ~ 2 Millionen Menschen (eher weniger), der Rest ist meiner Ansicht nach integrationswillig, auf dem besten Wege zur Integration oder bereits integriert.
Die Zahl leite ich von der Anzahl bestimmter Migrantengruppen ab und wie z.B. Wahlergebnisse für Herrn Erdogan aussehen.
Zu behaupten Multikulti ist gescheitert halte ich für verfrüht, da wir noch nicht ermessen können, wie sich eine andere Integrationspolitik auszahlt, gerade in Bildung und Schulen, dafür ist die Änderungen und das Umdenken erst zu kurz in kraft


----------



## Albatros1 (16. September 2020)

Und nicht vergessen die über 2% Deutsche die sich nie in eine Demokratie integriert haben und diese abschaffen wollen.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Das sind deutlich mehr als 2%, eher 5% plus.
Vielleicht auch eher weniger, wenn man den Anteil an der Gesammtbevölkerung nimmt. Aber dein Vergleich ist durchaus sinnvoll und völlig korrekt! (Ich hatte zu sehr Wahlergebnisse im Kopf)


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2020)

Mal doof gefragt, aber was bedeutet dieses "Multikulti" eigentlich?
Dass jeder selber entscheiden darf, was ein Verbrechen ist und was nicht?  Stichwort "Zwangsheirat". Und da können wir gleich bei "Ehrenmord" weitermachen. 

Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, wenn ich behaupte, dass uneingeschränkter Mulikulturalismus einer gewissen Form von Anarchie gleichkommt.


----------



## Whispercat (16. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann diese jahrzehntelange Diskriminierung und mangelnde Integration aber schon bei den Kindern nachweisen, wo "Gastarbeiter"-Kinder systematisch vom Gymnasium und Realschule durch entsprechende Empfehlungen , durch einen erheblichen Teil der Lehrer ausgeschlossen wurden.
> Dabei hauptsächlich unsere türkischen Gastarbeiter Kinder und das setzt sich bis zur Gegenwart gegnüber muslimischen Kindern fort. Das Umdenken ist noch keine 10 Jahre alt.



Quelle, und ich meine damit übrigens keine anekdotische Evidenz deinerseits.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal doof gefragt, aber was bedeutet dieses "Multikulti" eigentlich?
> Dass jeder selber entscheiden darf, was ein Verbrechen ist und was nicht?  Stichwort "Zwangsheirat". Und da können wir gleich bei "Ehrenmord" weitermachen.
> 
> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne, wenn ich behaupte, dass uneingeschränkter Mulikulturalismus einer gewissen Form von Anarchie gleichkommt.



So würde ich das aber nicht definieren.
Für mich persönlich, da kann auch jeder widersprechen oder das anders definieren, bedeutet Multikulti, ein friedliches zusammenleben und akzeptieren verschiedener Kulturen, bezogen auf Deutschland, *ganz klar ausgerichtet an unserem Grundgesetzt und parlamentarischen System.*

inwieweit man eine "deutsche Leitkultur" voranstellen möchte, bleibt diskutierbar. Die Ablehnung der Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau oder sogar die Bekämpfung dieser, ist jedenfalls ein No Go.
(Das schließt einige Verhaltensweisen von Muslimen gegenüber Frauen (Lehrerrinnen, Polizistinnen, Ärztinnen etc etc.) und natürlich ihrer eigenen weiblichen Anverwandten, mit ein.
Ich selber habe z.B. ein Problem mit dem Kopftuch, für mich persönlich sind Kopftuchträgerinnen nicht unbedingt integriert, aber das ist meine eigene Meinung und hier bin ich klar für keine Akzeptanz, soweit man staatliche Aufgaben wahrnimmt. Dann hat man sich zwischen seiner privaten Religion und seinem "öffentlichen" neutralen Amt zu entscheiden.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Quelle, und ich meine damit übrigens keine anekdotische Evidenz deinerseits.


Das ist jetzt zwar nicht direkt auf die Schule bezogen, aber: https://mediendienst-integration.de/artikel/warum-bewerbungen-oft-erfolglos-bleiben.html

Und das deckt sich mit Erfahrungen, die bereits Bekannte in meinem Umfeld gemacht haben. Ein Bewerber mit dem Namen "Thomas" oder "Michael" wird halt doch lieber zum Vorstellungsgespräch eingeladen, als ein "Mohammed" oder "Mustafa". Trotz gleichwertigem Schulabschlusses. Das ist zwar natürlich nicht immer so, aber die Tendenz dazu existiert heute noch genauso wie vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Quelle, und ich meine damit übrigens keine anekdotische Evidenz deinerseits.


Sorry, aber wer dazu noch ne Quelle braucht hat 20 Jahre keine Presse gelesen oder TV geschaut. Geh ins Netz, da gibts genug Studien, Statistiken und auch aktuelle Tests.
Also manches pfeifen die Spatzen seit Jahren von den Dächern und dann sowas. Wenn man sich um Politik kümmert, mal Magazine schaut, mal Studien/Statistiken liest usw. ...............Wozu gibts eigentlich das Internet. Habe den Eindruck es bringt weniger als viele vermuten.
Stattdessen Geüchte, ständiges Drehen im eigenen Zirkel, .......
Glauben manche Kinder aus ausländischen Familien sind blöder als Deutsche? Dann schaut mal in die Geschichte.

Don-71, ich glaube das ist sinnlos. Eine Quelle wird gar nicht verlangt. Selbst wenn du es belegtst wird es einen anderen Grund geben der das wieder relativiert. Man hat schon viel Blödsinn widerlegt und zum Schluß bleibt immer wieder der selbe Grund übrig. Auch ein Ausländer mit Prof-Titel ist eben Ausländer und weniger wert als ein deutscher Prof. 
Lach, und ein Einwohner eines Bundeslandes der nur Dialekt beherrscht ist ok, der Ausländer der nach 3 Jahren noch nicht richtig Hochdeutsch kann wird als unwillig bezeichnet.
Habe da so meine Erfahrungen mit unwilligen Deutschen sich verständlich auszudrücken.  Vielleicht wurden die in der Schule nur mit Dialekt in Wort und Schrift unterrichtet. 
Aber lustig wars immer. Hab immer gedacht wenn ich nach dem Weg fragte,ob das eine andere Sprache ist.


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So würde ich das aber nicht definieren.
> Für mich persönlich, da kann auch jeder widersprechen oder das anders definieren, bedeutet Multikulti, ein friedliches zusammenleben und akzeptieren verschiedener Kulturen, bezogen auf Deutschland, *ganz klar ausgerichtet an unserem Grundgesetzt und parlamentarischen System.*
> 
> inwieweit man eine "deutsche Leitkultur" voranstellen möchte, bleibt diskutierbar. Die Ablehnung der Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau oder sogar die Bekämpfung dieser, ist jedenfalls ein No Go.
> ...


Ja, da haben wir wohl wirklich ein deutliches Definitionsproblem...
Ich habe zum Beispiel kein Problem mit Frauen, die wegen ihrer Religion ein Kopftuch tragen. Egal, welchen Beruf diese ausüben. Solange diese die rechtlichen und gesellschaftlichen Gegebenheiten eines säkularen Staates anerkennen und nicht versuchen, anderen zu "bekehren", ist es mir egal, welchen Beruf sie ausüben. Ist diese Form der Kopfbedeckung frauenfeindlich? Womöglich. Obliegt aber nicht mir, dagegen zu protestieren. Keine Religion ist jemals durch einen Nicht-Angehörigen jener Religion reformiert worden.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Quelle, und ich meine damit übrigens keine anekdotische Evidenz deinerseits.


Viel zu lesen, aber da musst du dann durch.




__





						Migrantenkinder im Bildungssystem: doppelt benachteiligt
					

Migrantenkinder haben es im deutschen Bildungssystem besonders schwer. Ihre migrationsbedingten Probleme werden durch unzureichende Förderung und institutionelle Benachteiligung verschärft.




					www.bpb.de


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Test

Kann mir mal bitte einer erklären warum ich diesen Beitrag schreiben kann, aber jedesmal wenn ich einen Link auf Whispercats Frage nach Belegen posten will, mein Beitrag die Bestätigung eines Moderators braucht. Langsam reichen mir die Probleme mit der Forenumstellung.

Dabei ist das ein Link von der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung, also alles schön in Ordnung.

Ich finde es echt nicht mehr lustig. Ich habe 5 Versuche gestartet, immer wieder das gleiche, das macht mich echt wütend, nach meinen Problemen am Wochenende.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. September 2020)

Reformbedarf haben wohl alle Religionen. Am Besten wäre es, diese aus dem öffentlichen Leben  bzw Politik möglichst fernzuhalten und zur reinen Privatsache zu erklären. Hat in der Geschichte leider überall für Unheil gesorgt. Manche mehr, manche weniger.
Es wird heute schon klar, daß die Politik auf alle Religionen nur schwer Rücksicht nehmen kann. Das würde sich zu sehr widersprechen. Und wer will schon einen Gottesstaat wenn es nicht der eigene ist?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sind deutlich mehr als 2%, eher 5% plus.
> Vielleicht auch eher weniger, wenn man den Anteil an der Gesammtbevölkerung nimmt. Aber dein Vergleich ist durchaus sinnvoll und völlig korrekt! (Ich hatte zu sehr Wahlergebnisse im Kopf)


Ich wollte nur das MEHR in Bezug auf die genannten 2%  betonen ohne mich auf eine bestimmte Prozentzahl festzulegen.

Nachtrag. Generell finde ich es gut, daß in diesem Forum für solche Themen Platz geschaffen wurde. Es gibt schließlich Themen die in der Relevanz wichtiger sind als PC und über die man sich ebenso gerne austauscht. Nur über Rechner zu schreiben wäre auf Dauer etwas tröge. Ich hoffe dies bleibt so.


----------



## Whispercat (16. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer dazu noch ne Quelle braucht hat 20 Jahre keine Presse gelesen oder TV geschaut. Geh ins Netz, da gibts genug Studien, Statistiken und auch aktuelle Tests.



Ich will erstmal wissen worauf er sich bezieht. Denn man könnte ja meinen das wenn man in den Raum stellt, dass das durchschnittlich schlechtere schulische Abschneiden von Migrantenkindern auf systematische Ausgrenzung zurückzuführen ist, das es zumindest irgendein Medium geben müsste das die Skandalbombe in den Raum geschmissen hätte aber abgesehen von Einzelfällen ( die es ohne Zweifel gibt !) finde ich bisher nichts darüber.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Also manches pfeifen die Spatzen seit Jahren von den Dächern und dann sowas. Wenn man sich um Politik kümmert, mal Magazine schaut, mal Studien/Statistiken liest usw. ...............Wozu gibts eigentlich das Internet. Habe den Eindruck es bringt weniger als viele vermuten.
> Stattdessen Geüchte, ständiges Drehen im eigenen Zirkel, .......
> Glauben manche Kinder aus ausländischen Familien sind blöder als Deutsche? Dann schaut mal in die Geschichte.



Dieses schwarzer Peter zuschieben Spiel das du hier betreibst oder persönliche Evidenz ala "hab ich vor 25 Jahren mal in der Glotze gesehen" interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Wenn man solche eine drastische Aussage in den Raum stellt dann erwarte ich das man sie belegen kann.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Don-71, ich glaube das ist sinnlos. Eine Quelle wird gar nicht verlangt. Selbst wenn du es belegtst wird es einen anderen Grund geben der das wieder relativiert. Man hat schon viel Blödsinn widerlegt und zum Schluß bleibt immer wieder der selbe Grund übrig. *Auch ein Ausländer mit Prof-Titel ist eben Ausländer und weniger wert als ein deutscher Prof. *




Wäre nett wenn du mit den *Strohmann Argumenten* aufhören würdest. Trägt zu dieser Diskussion nämlich absolut nichts bei.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Lach, und ein Einwohner eines Bundeslandes der nur Dialekt beherrscht ist ok, der Ausländer der nach 3 Jahren noch nicht richtig Hochdeutsch kann wird als unwillig bezeichnet.
> Habe da so meine Erfahrungen mit unwilligen Deutschen sich verständlich auszudrücken.  Vielleicht wurden die in der Schule nur mit Dialekt in Wort und Schrift unterrichtet.



Sorry aber ich kann mich nur wiederholen, persönliche Evidenz interessiert mich nicht im geringsten denn ich hab absolut keine Zeit & Lust mit jemandem zu diskutieren der völlig egal was man schreibt mit "Ja aber Deutsche auch/Deutsche tun dies und das" kontert. Ja, ich bin mir absolut sicher das du in einem Land mit 80 Millionen Einwohnern garantiert auch irgendeinen oder ziemlich sicher sogar mehrere Almans finden wirst die irgendeinem Klischee/Straftat/Whatever entsprechen.

Denn ich dachte eigentlich das es hier mehr oder weniger um die Asylfrage/Migration/Integration geht und nicht darum ob du irgendeinen Hanzmartin kennst der seine eigene Sprache nicht kann.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal wissen worauf er sich bezieht. Denn man könnte ja meinen das wenn man in den Raum stellt, dass das durchschnittlich schlechtere schulische Abschneiden von Migrantenkindern auf systematische Ausgrenzung zurückzuführen ist, das es zumindest irgendein Medium geben müsste das die Skandalbombe in den Raum geschmissen hätte aber abgesehen von Einzelfällen ( die es ohne Zweifel gibt !) finde ich bisher nichts darüber.



Hier z.B. eine deutliche Studie der Unni Mannheim, dabei geht es nicht nur um die Grundschüler, sondern bereits um die, die Hürde auf das Gymnasium geschafft haben,









						Schlechtere Noten für Migrantenkinder: Forscher finden Hinweise auf „systematische Benachteiligungsprozesse“ im deutschen Bildungssystem
					

MANNHEIM. Für Kinder mit Migrationshintergrund liegt die Latte im deutschen Schulsystem oft höher als für Schüler mit inländischen Wurzeln. Deutlich seltener schaffen sie es etwa von der Grundschule aufs Gymnasium. Doch auch wenn sie erst einmal dort sind, hört die Benachteiligung nicht auf. So...




					www.news4teachers.de
				




Weiterführend dazu der ausführliche Artikel vom Bundesamt für politische Bildung der aus dem Jahre 2008 stammt, damit auch die "alten Zeiten" abbildet. Allerdings einiges zu lesen, aber das Thema ist eben vielschichtig.
https://www.bpb.de/apuz/30801/migrantenkinder-im-bildungssystem-doppelt-benachteiligt?p=0

Sorry aber hier hat Albatros völlig recht, wer sich mit dieser Thematik auseinander gesetzt hat, weis das seit mind. mehr als 20-30 Jahren.
Es gibt auch durchaus wissenschaftliche Studien, das *deutsche* Kinder mit ähnlicher Begabung/schulischen Leistungen aber unterschiedlicher Sozialisation des Elternhauses, durchaus überdurchschnittlich häufig unterschiedlich von Lehrern behandelt werden (Empfehlung für die weiterführende Schulen). Umso bildungsferner das Elternhaus, umso häufiger die Benachteiligung durch Lehrer (eher keine Gymnasialempfehlung), bei durchaus ähnlicher/gleicher Leistung.. Diese Studien gibt es sogar noch länger.


----------



## Amigo (16. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Das Problem vieler Linker wie Heinz Buschkowsky mal in seinem Buch " Neuköln ist überall" schrieb, dass sie "links reden und rechts leben!"


Leider ja... leider ja... links reden, aber rechts leben... wie wahr!

Thema Abschiebung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gn0J2Ofde-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - Interessante Meinungen ab 1:57




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CPbe2hwyFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 - Das komplette Interview

Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Reformbedarf haben wohl alle Religionen. Am Besten wäre es, diese aus dem öffentlichen Leben  bzw Politik möglichst fernzuhalten und zur reinen Privatsache zu erklären. Hat in der Geschichte leider überall für Unheil gesorgt. Manche mehr, manche weniger.
> Es wird heute schon klar, daß die Politik auf alle Religionen nur schwer Rücksicht nehmen kann. Das würde sich zu sehr widersprechen. Und wer will schon einen Gottesstaat wenn es nicht der eigene ist?



Naja das mit den Religionen kannste halt vergessen, es gibt genug Leute die einem die Religion aufschwetzen wollen ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Religion ist Privatsache, das kann jeder Zuhause machen, ich hab schon starke Auseinandersetzungen deswegen gehabt. Ich sehe garnicht ein irgendwas zu machen weil jemand an etwas glaubt, ist nicht meine Sache.


----------



## Albatros1 (16. September 2020)

Ja, Religion ist schon immer ein Problem gewesen. Hier gibt es eben viele Fanatiker und militante.
Bei Migranten kann das zusätzliche Probleme schaffen durch die verschiedenen Religionen die sich teilweise widersprechen.
Zum Beispiel - ich ecke damit sicher bei Muslimen und Juden an - bin ich strikt gegen das Schächten. Das Tierschutzgesetz muß über den Religionen stehen, sonst brauchen wir für jede Religion eigene Gesetze. Und eine Prüfung wie ernsthaft jemand seine Religion betreibt
Natürlich weiß ich, daß es in Schlachthöfen teilweise katastrophal zugeht, Gesetze zuhauf gebrochen werden. Das ist aber ein Problem der nichtfunktionierenden Behörden und nicht einer Religion.
Hier kann man durchaus eine Anpassung der Migranten an die hiesige Gesetzeslage verlangen, auch wenns schwer fällt. Aber auch Religionen unterliegen einem Reformzwang, der Islam hat da in unserer Zeit viel zu tun. Was das Christentum verbrochen hat wird dadurch nicht relativiert.
Unter Toleranz ist auch nicht zu verstehen, Zwangsheirat, Beschneidung, Feste auf der Autobahn, kriminelle Clans, Beschneidung von Frauenrechten usw zu akzeptieren nur weil man dies unter Tradition verbuchen möchte. Hier sollte man sich zu recht auf die Hinterbeine stellen und diese Errungenschaften verteidigen.
Zu bedenken wäre, ebenso wie bei Christen, die Mehrheit der jeweiligen Gruppen sind keine Fanatiker und diese Vorkommnisse eher ein Minderheitenproblem. Trotzdem muß man klare Linien aufzeigen und diese einfordern.
Jeden Einzelfall bewerten und nicht pauschalisieren würde uns und den Migranten helfen.
Nach dem Motto, nur weil es in Italien die Mafia gibt ist nicht jeder Italiener ein Mafioso und nicht jeder Deutsche ein Nazi. Ebenso gibt es Muslime die Alkohol trinken und Christen die am Freitag keinen Fisch essen.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

Na ja, solange der Staat für die Kirche die Kirchensteuer eintreibt, ist das eh Essig mit der Trennung von Staat und Kirche.


----------



## Don-71 (16. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, solange der Staat für die Kirche die Kirchensteuer eintreibt, ist das eh Essig mit der Trennung von Staat und Kirche.



Damit kann ich mich noch gerade abfinden, obwohl ich eher bei dir bin, was mich aber völlig aufregt ist, wenn überwiegend staatliche Einrichtung z.B. Krankenhäuser, Kindergärten etc. mit 5-10% Anteil einem kirchlichen Träger unterstehen, und dann Kirchenrecht gilt (Kündigung wegen zweiter Ehe etc. etc.), oder die Pille danach bei einer Vergewaltigung verweigert wird oder Schwangerschaftsabbrüche grundsätzlich nicht ausgeführt werden. Da könnte ich völlig ausrasten und die beide Kirchen hätten mehr als zu leiden, wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte. Die Trägerschaft des Krankenhauses in Köln, dass die Pille danach einem potentiellen Vergewaltigungsopfer vor 5-6 Jahren verweigert hat, hätte bei mir innerhalb von Stunden seine Trägerschaft verloren, plus staatsanwaltschaftliche Untersuchungen.


----------



## Whispercat (16. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier z.B. eine deutliche Studie der Unni Mannheim, dabei geht es nicht nur um die Grundschüler, sondern bereits um die, die Hürde auf das Gymnasium geschafft haben,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einerseits ist das ein Punkt, andererseits, wäre es jetzt halt wirklich interessant zu erfahren *was *in diesen standartisierten Tests die man die 1500 Gymis machen liess denn abgefragt wurde und ob sich das wirklich halbwegs mit dem tatsächlichen Schulstoff vergleichen lässt.  Sprich - was wird hier eigentlich genau verglichen ? Denn solange das unklar ist sprechen wir an dieser Stelle wie es in der Überschrift des Artikels steht - von Hinweisen.

Ich meine, sorry, aber auf Basis von den vorliegenden Informationen sehe ich mich nicht in der Lage die Stichhaltigkeit dieser  Studie bewerten zu können.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry aber hier hat Albatros völlig recht, wer sich mit dieser Thematik auseinander gesetzt hat, weis das seit mind. mehr als 20-30 Jahren.
> Es gibt auch durchaus wissenschaftliche Studien, das *deutsche* Kinder mit ähnlicher Begabung/schulischen Leistungen aber unterschiedlicher Sozialisation des Elternhauses, durchaus überdurchschnittlich häufig unterschiedlich von Lehrern behandelt werden (Empfehlung für die weiterführende Schulen). Umso bildungsferner das Elternhaus, umso häufiger die Benachteiligung durch Lehrer (eher keine Gymnasialempfehlung), bei durchaus ähnlicher/gleicher Leistung.. Diese Studien gibt es sogar noch länger.



Ja, aber die entscheidende Frage ist doch wie diese möglichen Benachteiligungen tatsächlich aussehen. Denn im Endeffekt ist es einfach ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob du irgendein Arsch als Lehrer hast der dich möglicherweise tatsächlich trotz gleicher Leistung schlechter benotet, oder ob es an Faktoren liegt die fehlenden/mangelhaften Sprachkenntnissen zu Grunde liegen, Eltern die sich nicht um Bildung kümmern/nicht dazu in der Lage sind, ob ein Lehrer engagiert ist und ihm was an seinen Schülern liegt oder ob es ihn nicht juckt weil er zur der Sorte Lehrer gehört die es nicht als ihre Verantwortung betrachten ob Schüler ( und ihre Eltern ) mitziehen oder nicht sondern bloss ihren Stoff durchkriegen wollen.

Ja, es mag sicher sein das man bestimmt für viele Schüler mehr tun könnte ( oder vielleicht sogar müsste ) als das was unser "Bildungssystem" hergibt aber hier sind Eltern, Lehrer und Politik gleichermassen in der Verantwortung.


----------



## Sparanus (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, solange der Staat für die Kirche die Kirchensteuer eintreibt, ist das eh Essig mit der Trennung von Staat und Kirche.


Stimmt lassen wir lieber radikal ausgebildete Priester in die Kirchen deren Ausbildung ein anderer Staat bezahlt um hier Stimmung gemacht, genau das macht den Islam in Europa so beliebt und integrativ. Oh wait.

Nein die Kirchensteuer ist super.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da könnte ich völlig ausrasten und die beide Kirchen hätten mehr als zu leiden, wenn ich etwas zu sagen hätte.


Zum Glück ist deine Partei vollkommen deiner Meinung und kämpft dafür


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, solange der Staat für die Kirche die Kirchensteuer eintreibt, ist das eh Essig mit der Trennung von Staat und Kirche.



Die Kirchensteuer wird nicht vom Staat _eingetrieben_, sondern von den Finanzämtern der Länder _eingezogen_. Und dabei handelt es sich quasi um eine Dienstleistung für die Kirchen, für welche die Finanzämter einen Teil der eingezogenen Beträge einbehalten.

Dass etliche Kirchen in Deutschland überhaupt das Privileg haben, Steuern zu erheben, ist sicherlich diskutabel, aber an sich ist das nur eine Art historisch geadelter Vereinsbeitrag.
Kirchensteuern werden nun einmal nur von Mitgliedern erhoben, und diese Mitgliedschaft ist freiwillig. Kein Bürger der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ist als solcher verpflichtet, Kirchensteuern zu entrichten, sondern weil er einer Glaubensgemeinschaft angehört, die eine solche erhebt. Wem das nicht passt, kann jederzeit austreten.

Wem der Unterschied nicht einleuchtet, kann ja mal versuchen, dem Finanzamt zu erklären, dass man aus den Steuerpflichten austreten möchte, die sich aus der Staatsangehörigkeit ergeben.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wem der Unterschied nicht einleuchtet, kann ja mal versuchen, dem Finanzamt zu erklären, dass man aus den Steuerpflichten austreten möchte, die sich aus der Staatsangehörigkeit ergeben.



Reichsbürger machen das.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2020)

Ja aber sehr erfolglos. 
So eine niedliche Kontopfändung, wenn man seine Steuern nicht zahlt, geht ruckzuck, außerdem hat der gewöhnliche Angestellte gar keine andere Möglichkeiten und wie gesagt, Selbständige im weitem Sinne, kommen mit einem gepfändeten Konto nicht wirklich weit.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So eine niedliche Kontofändung, wenn man seine Steuern nicht zahlt, geht ruckzuck, außerdem hat der gewöhnliche Angestellte gar keine andere Möglichkeiten und wie gesagt, Selbständige im weitem Sinne, kommen mit einem gepfändeten Konto nicht wirklich weit.



Ich kenne jetzt keinen Reichsbürger, der seine Reichsbürgerschaft offen auslebt und dann noch bei irgendeiner Firma als Angestellter herum läuft. 
Entweder sind die dann in komischen Vereinen oder so oder das sind schlicht alles Hartzer.
Interessant ist ja -- und das ist dann wieder eine komische Sache -- sind viele Reichsbürger Mitglied in Schützenvereinen.
Da frage ich mich ja, ob die da tatsächlich jeden nehmen?


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt keinen Reichsbürger, der seine Reichsbürgerschaft offen auslebt und dann noch bei irgendeiner Firma als Angestellter herum läuft.



Natürlich ist der Großteil davon wohl angestellte Arbeitnehmer, es gibt ja auch Beamte oder Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst, als Reichsbürger (Verdacht) und natürlich gibt es auch Hartzer.
Meine eigentliche Aussage war eigentlich, das es in Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich ist, sich vor seinen Steuern zu drücken, wenn man denn welche zahlen muss.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine eigentliche Aussage war eigentlich, das es in Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich ist, sich vor seinen Steuern zu drücken, wenn man denn welche zahlen muss.



Na ja, man kann sich arm rechnen. Schau dir die Mitglieder von Clans an. Die fahren alle dicke Karren, wohnen in Luxushäusern und leben trotzdem von Hartz 4.
Keine Ahnung, wie die das machen.
Ich bin normaler Angestellter, wie meine Frau auch. Uns wird die Lohnsteuer direkt abgezogen. Bescheißen geht da natürlich nicht.


----------



## Eckism (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine eigentliche Aussage war eigentlich, das es in Deutschland so gut wie unmöglich ist, sich vor seinen Steuern zu drücken, wenn man denn welche zahlen muss.


Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## Don-71 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann sich arm rechnen. Schau dir die Mitglieder von Clans an. Die fahren alle dicke Karren, wohnen in Luxushäusern und leben trotzdem von Hartz 4.



Das ist in vielen Teilen illegal erworbenes Geld, aus illegalen Geschäften (Drogen, Prostitution, Einbrüche etc. etc.)
Sobald du eine Rechnung schreibst ist es dann schon eher essig.
Aber du hast schon recht, es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten herumzutricksen, genauso als Hartzer. Das Auto das du fährst, kann ja "geliehen" sein und muss nicht auf dich zugelassen sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber du hast schon recht, es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten herumzutricksen, genauso als Hartzer. Das Auto das du fährst, kann ja "geliehen" sein und muss nicht auf dich zugelassen sein.



Oder du kennst als Bayern Präsident einen gönnerhaften Franzosen, der dir Geld gibt.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, man kann sich arm rechnen. Schau dir die Mitglieder von Clans an. Die fahren alle dicke Karren, wohnen in Luxushäusern und leben trotzdem von Hartz 4.
> Keine Ahnung, wie die das machen.
> Ich bin normaler Angestellter, wie meine Frau auch. Uns wird die Lohnsteuer direkt abgezogen. Bescheißen geht da natürlich nicht.



Der Sultan vom bosporus hat jetzt freie hand über seine anhänger  die in Deutschland leben gegeben.

Und der hatte denen ja versprochen das keine Daten weitergeleitet werden. 

Hab schon gehört,
das einige ihre Konto in der Türkei auflösen  

War auch schon fällig 








						Türkei
					

Türkei




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Man soll sich selbstanzeigen  








						Informationsaustausch über Finanzkonten in Steuersachen zwischen Deutschland und der Türkei
					






					www.anwalt.de


----------



## Veriquitas (19. September 2020)

Natürlich sind Reichsbürger Hartzer, ich würde auch nicht mehr arbeiten oder mich um irgendwas kümmern wenn ich der Meinung wäre nicht recht behandelt zu werden. Reichsbürger sind aber genauso ok wie Flüchtlinge die sich nicht anpassen wollen. Auch mit Waffengewalt, gleiches recht für alle.


----------



## Albatros1 (19. September 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Reichsbürger Hartzer, ich würde auch nicht mehr arbeiten oder mich um irgendwas kümmern wenn ich der Meinung wäre nicht recht behandelt zu werden. Reichsbürger sind aber genauso ok wie Flüchtlinge die sich nicht anpassen wollen. Auch mit Waffengewalt, gleiches recht für alle.


Hui, gewagt. Da fehlt vielleicht etwas Information.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2020)

Also, mir sind Flüchtlinge lieber als Reichsbüärger.
Bei uns in der Firma arbeitet ein ehemaliger Flüchtling aus Syrien. Sehr netter Typ. Der kam 2015 mit seiner Familie nach Deutschland.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hui, gewagt. Da fehlt vielleicht etwas Information.





Threshold schrieb:


> Also, mir sind Flüchtlinge lieber als Reichsbüärger.
> Bei uns in der Firma arbeitet ein ehemaliger Flüchtling aus Syrien. Sehr netter Typ. Der kam 2015 mit seiner Familie nach Deutschland.



Ne da fehlt garnichts, da ist nichts verschieden, da spielt Angst und Agression ne Rolle. Reichsbürger und Flüchtlinge die bewaffnet sind haben den selben Gedanken. Und zwar "Der andere ist gegen mich" ....


----------



## Albatros1 (19. September 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne da fehlt garnichts, da ist nichts verschieden, da spielt Angst und Agression ne Rolle. Reichsbürger und Flüchtlinge die bewaffnet sind haben den selben Gedanken. Und zwar "Der andere ist gegen mich" ....


Gleiches Recht für alle , schreibst du. Weißt du was du eben geschrieben hast?


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Natürlich sind Reichsbürger Hartzer,


Nö.
Also die mutmaßliche rechte Terrorzelle, die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit im Augsburger Umland ausgehoben wurde, waren vorwiegend berufstätig: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/mutmassliche-terrorzelle-auf-den-spuren-von-gruppe-s-1.4801256


----------



## Mahoy (20. September 2020)

Migranten kommen in der Regel aus Ländern ohne jegliches soziales Netz und sind es daher gewohnt, für die bloße Grundversorgung auch die besch***enste Arbeit annehmen zu müssen. Sprich, die Arbeitsmoral ist eigentlich enorm hoch und wenn sie hier eine Tätigkeit - egal wie unpopulär und schlecht bezahlt - ausüben dürfen, machen sie das auch.

Das Dumme ist nur, dass sie im Regelfall gar nicht arbeiten dürfen und es ewig dauert, bis die entsprechenden Beschlüsse und Titel durch sind. Und während dieser langen Wartezeiten landen natürlich Etliche in Netzwerken, in denen man lernt, wie man in Deutschland auch ohne Arbeit oder mit illegalen Tätigkeiten gut über die Runden kommt.

Aber egal wie, aus de Sicht gewisser Leute sind sie immer gearscht: Wenn sie nicht arbeiten, bezeichnet man sie als Schmarotzer. Wenn sie arbeiten, nehmen sie angeblich Bio-Deutschen die Arbeit weg.
Das sind dann meistens jene Bio-Deutschen, die ebenso wenig eine fundierte Brufsausbildung genossen, in ihrem Leben wenig bis gar nicht gearbeitet haben und entweder Angst haben, dass Migranten mit ihnen um Sozialleistungen konkurrieren und/oder die vor lauter Langeweile anfangen, sich wirre Theorien zusammenzuspinnen.

Zu letzteren kann es auch gehören, den Staat nicht anzuerkennen, dessen Leistungen sie allerdings trotzdem gerne in Anspruch nehmen. Diese Leute nennt man dann Reichsbürger, und ich halte jede Wette, dass sich dieses Phänomen sehr schnell erledigt hätte, wenn es gesetzlich zulässig wäre, diese Leute - die ja nach eigenem Bekunden keine Bürger der Bundesreuplik Deutschland sind - als Personen zu behandeln, die sich illegal auf bundesdeutschem Staatsgebiet aufhalten. Also mindestens wie Migranten ohne Aufenthaltstitel, oder nach sogenanntem "altem germanischen Recht" (Auf das sich diese Spinner gelegentlich berufen ...) als Vogelfreie.


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das bleibt abzuwarten, gestern kam man in NRW auf sagenhafte 5% im Bevölkerungsreichsten Bundesland, Etablierung sieht anders aus.


Kommunalwahlen sind eine Sache für sich. Dort machen auch gerne Parteilose, Freie Wähler oder nur regional bzw. lokal existierende Wählergruppen das Rennen und die etablierten Parteien gucken in die Röhre. Sobald es dann aber um LT oder BT Wahl geht, ändert sich das Bild.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

Der Unterschied ist nicht so wirklich gravierend, zumindestens im Westen!




__





						Sonntagsfrage – Umfragen Landtagswahlen (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)
					

Wahlumfragen – Aktuelle Landtagswahl-Umfragen aus den Ländern (Sonntagsfrage, Wahlumfrage)




					www.wahlrecht.de
				




Die AfD ist außer in BW  und Hessen klar auf dem *Weg* Richtung 5% und ihre Corrona Politik tut ein übriges, man wird sehen wie sich das ganze jetzt noch mit der beginnenden kalten Jahreszeit und den ansteigenden Infektionszahlen entwickeln wird. Auf alle Fälle hat Corona und der Umgang damit der AfD im Westen deutlich geschadet, dazu kommen die massiven internen Streitigkeiten und das Flüchtlinge im Moment bei weitem nicht mehr das Hauptthema in Deutschland sind. Im Grunde genommen hat die AfD seit der Bundestagswahl 2017 nur noch verloren oder die dort geholten Ergebnisse in den neuen Bundesländer nochmal bestätigt, ansonsten stagniert oder fällt die Zustimmung zur AfD.
Wenn man sich die Umfragen ansieht, kann man dazu noch sehen, dass sich in Bezug auf die AfD die Spaltung des Landes in Ost und West weiter verschärft!


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...tdaten-a-cc3809f6-bc15-4a53-9f7d-340d03f3cb2a

https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...-Angaben-im-Asylverfahren-nicht-strafbar.html

Deutschland 2020.

Falsche Angaben im Restaurant, Bußgeld.

Falsche Angaben bei der illegalen Einreise, soziale Hängematte auf Kosten der Bevölkerung.

Und wie sollte es auch anders sein, kamen gestern die ersten Goldstücke aus Griechenland zu uns. Da hat sich die Brandstiftung ja gelohnt. Interessant, dass Deutschland – das ja immer den europäischen Gedanken betont – gegen den erklärten Willen der Mehrheit der Mitgliedsstaaten, durch seine Alleingänge wieder mal alle Erfolge gegen die illegale Einwanderung kaputt macht.

So werden bloß die nächsten Brandstifter animiert, es genauso zu probieren.


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2020)

Und das eine hat jetzt was mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das man an der Grenze bei der illegalen Einreise falsche Angaben machen kann, wie man möchte und im Restaurant dafür ein Bußgeld droht.



Nochmal -- was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Es geht darum, dass man Infektionsketten nachvollziehen kann. Wer da falsche Angaben macht, ist eben ein Arsch, denn das Restaurant muss ja die Strafe zahlen, nicht der Verursacher, denn der ist ja nicht ermittelbar.

Kannst du deine Hetzerei gegen Flüchtlinge nicht einfach mal lassen oder dir ein Portal suchen, wo das jemanden interessiert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nochmal -- was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



Das habe ich bereits geschrieben. Für das eine wird man mit einem Bußgeld belegt und für das andere mit der sozialen Hängematte belohnt.

Das ist halt Irsinn.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man Infektionsketten nachvollziehen kann. Wer da falsche Angaben macht, ist eben ein Arsch, denn das Restaurant muss ja die Strafe zahlen, nicht der Verursacher, denn der ist ja nicht ermittelbar.



Gegen die Strafe habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Ich gebe immer meine richtigen Daten an und hätte auch kein Problem damit, im Zweifel meinen Personalausweis zur Abgleichung vorzuzeigen.

Was mich stört, sind die illegalen Einwanderer, die für ihre falschen Angaben nicht bestraft, sondern im Gegenzug belohnt werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Hetzerei gegen Flüchtlinge nicht einfach mal lassen oder dir ein Portal suchen, wo das jemanden interessiert?



A) Das ist keine Hetze, sondern mit Quellen belegte Fakten.

B) Wenn es dich nicht interessiert, ignoriere es.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...tdaten-a-cc3809f6-bc15-4a53-9f7d-340d03f3cb2a
> 
> https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...-Angaben-im-Asylverfahren-nicht-strafbar.html
> 
> ...



Typischer Kaaruzo Post, Fake News schön gerührt und geschüttelt mit Suggestion.

1. Alle Leute die aufgenommen wurden aus Griechenland und jetzt hier ankommen, haben ein *abgeschlossenes EU Asylverfahren* und haben nach unseren Gesetzen Anspruch auf Asyl.
2. Falsche Angaben im Asylverfahren stehen zwar nicht unter Strafe, aber führen automatisch zu einem ablehnenden Asylantrag, insoweit ist hier die Strafe schon impliziert.

3. Falsche Angaben zur Person, stehen ab jetzt unter Strafe, im Zuge einer *Pandemiebekämpfung, *nachdem die Leute sich hundertfach über Monate nicht daran gehalten haben. Wenn du uns jetzt noch die intellektuelle Querverbindung zwischen Asylverfahren und Pandemiebekämpfung nachreichen könntest (was ich bezweifele) wäre uns allen gedient.

Wie immer ein schöner Prpaganda Post, mit Fake News Inhalt von Kaaruzo, direkt aus der AfD Zentrale, die aber zunehmend keiner mehr ernst nimmt!


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Typischer Kaaruzo Post, Fake News schön gerührt und geschüttelt mit Suggestion.



Typsicher Don-71 Post, Argumentum ad hominem und Diffameriung.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Alle Leute die aufgenommen wurden aus Griechenland und jetzt hier ankommen, haben ein *abgeschlossenes EU Asylverfahren* und haben nach unseren Gesetzen Anspruch auf Asyl.



https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_16a.html



> *Auf Absatz 1 kann sich nicht berufen, wer aus einem Mitgliedstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaften oder aus einem anderen Drittstaat einreist*, in dem die Anwendung des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge und der Konvention zum Schutze der Menschenrechte und Grundfreiheiten sichergestellt ist.



Ist Griechenland noch gleich ein Mitgliedsstaat der europäischen Union?



Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Falsche Angaben im Asylverfahren stehen zwar nicht unter Strafe, aber führen automatisch zu einem ablehnenden Asylantrag, insoweit ist hier die Strafe schon impliziert.



Stimmt, deshalb lesen wir ja auch in den vergangen fünf Jahren nie in der Zeitung von Leuten, die Straftaten begangen haben und schon längst abgeschoben gehört hätten? Ach doch, pausenlos.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 3. Falsche Angaben zur Person, stehen ab jetzt unter Strafe, im Zuge einer *Pandemiebekämpfung, *nachdem die Leute sich hundertfach über Monate nicht daran gehalten haben. Wenn du uns jetzt noch die interlektuelle Querverbindung zwischen Asylverfahren und Pandemiebekämpfung nachreichen könntest (was ich bezweifele) wäre uns allen gedient.



Habe ich bereits zweimal beantwortet.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie immer ein schöner Prpaganda Post, mit Fake News Inhalt von Kaaruzo, direkt aus der AfD Zentrale, die aber zunehmend keiner mehr ernst nimmt!



Wie immer ein schöner argumentum ad hominem Post, mit Lügen und Diffamierungen von Don-71 direkt aus der Grünen Zentrale (angeblich CDU), die aber noch nie jemand ernstgenommen hat.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2020)

@ Kaaruzo

Anscheinend hast du den Art 16a und die Dublin Regeln nicht so wirklich verstanden, denn sie werden hier rechtlich zu 100% eingehalten, da wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Leute die aufgenommen werden, ein abgeschlossenes Asylverfahren aus Griechenland haben und deren Aysylrecht anerkannt wurde.
Weder der Art. 16a GG noch die Dublin Regeln, sagen auch nur irgendetwas darüber aus, das ein Staat freiwillig einen anderen EU Staat entlasten kann, in dem er Leute mit abgeschlossenen Asylverfahren aufnimmt, denn in den Dublin Regeln steht nur etwas davon, dass das Asylverfahren in dem Land durchgeführt werden muss/soll, in dem der Asylbewerber in die EU einreist.
Darüber hinaus hat ja der EuGH auch festgestellt das es ein Selbsteintrittsrecht der Länder geben kann, wie das 2015 passiert ist, hiermit aber nichts zu tun hat.

Du erzählst bezgl. Art 16a und den Dublin Regeln einfach nur Fake News, denn das was hier passiert, ist rechtlich 100% wasserdicht, auch wenn dir das nicht gefällt, die Regeln wurden eingehalten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb lesen wir ja auch in den vergangen fünf Jahren nie in der Zeitung von Leuten, die Straftaten begangen haben und schon längst abgeschoben gehört hätten? Ach doch, pausenlos.



Auch hier wieder Fake News, da Deutschland* rechtliche Standards* bzgl. Abschiebungen hat, können nicht alle abgeschoben werden, die abgeschoben werden können, werden auch abgeschoben.


----------



## Eckism (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Falsche Angaben im Asylverfahren stehen zwar nicht unter Strafe, aber führen automatisch zu einem ablehnenden Asylantrag, insoweit ist hier die Strafe schon impliziert.


Theoretisch ja, Praktisch nein...man kann nur abschieben, wenn die Identität gesichert ist (zumindest die Staatsangehörigkeit), was meistens schwieriger bis unmöglich ist, wenn die Angaben nicht stimmen.
Find ich ja nicht schlimm, gut gelogen ist schon fast gewonnen, macht man ja bei der Steuererklärung auch nicht anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Kaaruzo
> Anscheinend hast du den Art 16a und die Dublin Regeln nicht so wirklich verstanden, denn sie werden hier rechtlich zu 100% eingehalten, da wie ich schon geschrieben habe, die Leute die aufgenommen werden, ein abgeschlossenes Asylverfahren aus Griechenland haben und deren Aysylrecht anerkannt wurde.



Diese Leute haben dem Wortlaut des Art. 16a GG kein Anspruch auf Asyl in Deutschland, da Griechenland ein Mitgliedsstaat der europäischen Union ist und nach dem Dubliner Übereinkommen, ist der Staat für das Asylverfahren zuständig, indem das erste mal ein Unionsstaat betreten wurde.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Weder der Art. 16a GG noch die Dublin Regeln, sagen auch nur irgendetwas darüber aus, das ein Staat freiwillig einen anderen EU Staat entlasten kann, in dem er Leute mit abgeschlossenen Asylverfahren aufnimmt, denn in den Dublin Regeln steht nur etwas davon, dass das Asylverfahren in dem Land durchgeführt werden muss/soll, in dem der Asylbewerber in die EU einreist.
> Darüber hinaus hat ja der EuGH auch festgestellt das es ein Selbsteintrittsrecht der Länder geben kann, wie das 2015 passiert ist, hiermit aber nichts zu tun hat.



Müssen wir das schon wieder durchkauen? Was der EuGH entscheiden hat, habe ich hier bereits ausgeführt:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/geschichte-wiederholt-sich.553643/page-63#post-10233705

Kurzfassung, der EuGH hat entschieden, dass die Regeln von Dublin auch in Ausnahmesituationen wie 2015 gelten und ja, der EuGH hat auch entschieden, dass Länder sich freiwillig zum Selbsteintritt entscheiden können.

Und hierzu folgender Knackpunkt:

https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...80672e965faad3498e93/wd-3-109-17-pdf-data.pdf

„Zwar wird einerseits auf den „Rechtsrahmen der Dublin-III-Verordnung“ verwiesen, was die Anwendung des § 18 Abs. 4Nr. 1 AsylG (vorrangige Dublin-Zuständigkeit) nahelegt. Andererseits wird die *genaue Rechtsgrundlage* des § 18 Abs. 4 AsylG in Bezug auf die Nr. 1 oder Nr. 2 *gerade nicht benannt* und das Vorliegen einer Anordnung des Bundesministeriums des Innern trotz der konkreten Fragestellung nicht ausdrücklich zurückgewiesen. *Soweit vorrangige Dublin-Zuständigkeiten angenommen worden sein sollten, bliebe zu klären, ob und inwieweit die Bundesregierung vom Recht des Selbsteintritts Gebrauch gemacht hat oder von einer unionsrechtlichen Verpflichtung ausgegangen ist.*“



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du erzählst bezgl. Art 16a und den Dublin Regeln einfach nur Fake News, denn das was hier passiert, ist rechtlich 100% wasserdicht, auch wenn dir das nicht gefällt, die Regeln wurden eingehalten.



Ich liefere Quellen für meine Behauptungen und du stellest einfach nur Sachen in den Raum und greifst mich dann mit dem Vorwurf Fake News an, versiehst deine Behauptungen aber überhaupt nicht mit Quellen.

Sorry, dass kann ich nicht ernstnehmen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Rest deines Postes schenken wir uns dann mal,,,,



Reinste Realsatire.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Reinste Realsatire.



Den Post über mir kann man schon beinahe kriminell nennen!
Du lieferst nicht eine einzige Quelle zu den Dublin Regeln, das die Asylverfahren nach den Dublin Regeln durchgeführt und abgeschlossen wurden und dazu, das jeder Staat natürlich das Recht hat, andere EU Staaten mit der freiwilligen Aufnahme von Asylanten mit abgeschlossenen Asylverfahren zu entlasten, ohne dabei die Dublin Regeln und im deutschen Fall den Art 16a zu verletzen. Da kommt rein gar nichts, weil du außer Fake News nichts hast!

Das einzige was du tust sind Nebelbomeben mit dem Sebsteintrittsrecht von 2015 zu schmeißen, die mit der momentanen Situation aber absolut nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Den Post über mir kann man schon beinahe kriminell nennen!



  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du lieferst nicht eine einzige Quelle zu den Dublin Regeln, das die Asylverfahren nach den Dublin Regeln durchgeführt und abgeschlossen wurden und dazu, das jeder Staat natürlich das Recht hat, andere EU Staaten mit der freiwilligen Aufnahme von Asylanten mit abgeschlossenen Asylverfahren zu entlasten, ohne dabei die Dublin Regeln und im deutschen Fall den Art 16a zu verletzen. Da kommt rein gar nichts, weil du außer Fake News nichts hast!



Ich habe auf einen Post verwiesen, mit mehr als einer Quelle. Alles schön fein säuberlich.

Dann widerleg doch einfach mal, wenn das alles doch „Fake News“ sind.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das einzige was du tust sind Nebelbomeben mit dem Sebsteintrittsrecht von 2015 zu schmeißen, die mit der momentanen Situation aber absolut nichts zu tun haben.



Ich bringe Quellen und du nicht. Soviel dazu, wer hier Nebelbomben schmeißt.


----------



## Poulton (1. Oktober 2020)

Einfach mal die Antrags-, Entscheidungs- und Bestandsstatistik von August 2020 zu gemüte führen: https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...ik-august-2020.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
sowie: https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...en-august-2020.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3



Don-71 schrieb:


> Abschiebungen hat, können nicht alle abgeschoben werden, die abgeschoben werden können, werden auch abgeschoben.


Nicht zu vergessen: Während Corona war es teilweise gar nicht möglich Abschiebungen zu machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. Oktober 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Antrags-, Entscheidungs- und Bestandsstatistik von *August 2020* zu gemüte führen: https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...ik-august-2020.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
> sowie: https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...en-august-2020.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
> 
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen: Während Corona war es teilweise gar nicht möglich Abschiebungen zu machen.



Moria brannte am 8. September 2020.  Ich kann gerade den Zusammenhang mit einer Statistik aus dem August nicht erkennen. Magst du mir das bitte erläutern?


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (1. Oktober 2020)

"Volksfahrräder! Volksfahrräder! Wirr ist das Volk!"
Die Partei 'Die Partei' stellt den Zusammenhang her zwischen alkoholhaltigen Getränken und bedeutsamen, politischen Statements.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzpy-NjNn-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Falsche Angaben bei der illegalen Einreise, soziale Hängematte auf Kosten der Bevölkerung.



Total vergleichbar, zumal du ja als Restaurantbesucher auch gerade tausende Kilometer unter widrigen Bedingungen auf der Flucht vor beschissenen bis tödlichen Bedingungen zurückgelegt hast und mit deiner falschen Angabe erschweren willst, aus dem Lokal abgeschoben zu werden. 

Spaß beiseite, es gibt sehr wohl eine Schieflage, aber die liegt genau anders herum:

Die korrekte Angabe der Kontaktdaten durch den bundesdeutschen Bürger im Restaurant hat *keinerlei* negative Auswirkungen für ihn, sondern kann ihm ganz im Gegenteil nützen, da er rechtzeitig über eine mögliche Infektion informiert wird, bevor er eventuell zu den Leuten mit schweren Ausgang gehört und/oder die Oma im Altenheim besuchen geht. Die Falschangabe ist einfach nur stupider Trotz, gefährdet Andere *und wird dennoch lediglich als Ordnungswidrigkeit geahndet*.
Die falsche Angabe bei der Einreise, von der für den Einreisenden Wohl und Wehe abhängt, die jedoch per se niemanden gefährdet und sogar einen möglicherweise bestehenden Anspruch verwirken kann, *wird als Straftat behandelt*.
Sprich, abgesehen von dieser Schieflage in der rechtlichen Behandlung der Falschangabe steht dahinter prinzipiell die selbe Ungehörigkeit, nur dass der Restaurantbesucher keine empathisch nachvollziehbare Entschuldigung dafür hat.

Aber entschuldige, ich wollte deinen ideologisch motivierten Einwurf natürlich keineswegs durch Deduktion unterbrechen. Bitte fahre mit deiner menschlichen und intellektuellen Selbstentblößung fort.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Oktober 2020)

Mal wieder ein Fall von "das Zusammenleben täglich neu aushandeln"

Der Text vermeidet es so gut es geht, dass Kind beim Namen zu nennen, aber bei Duisburg kann man sich schon denken, woher der Wind weht.

Zumal der Text dann zwischen den Zeilen doch noch konkret genug wird:



> „Wir sind ein Standort, wo viele Kulturen aufeinander treffen. Freizügigkeit wird nicht immer von allen Besuchergruppen toleriert.“



Wenn man Freizügigkeit nicht toleriert, warum geht man dann an einen Ort, wo Freizügigkeit herrscht?

Und überhaupt, wäre die richtige Antwort an diese "Besuchergruppen" nicht, wenn ihr hier seid, habt ihr euch uns anzupassen, nicht andersrum?

Aber egal, das alles hat nichts mit nichts zu tun und wir brauchen dringend einen runden Tisch gegen Rechts.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2020)

In den alten Bundesländern wird Prüderie seit eh und je großgeschrieben. Das mimimi irgendwelcher Wessis über das hier im Osten recht weit verbreitete FKK liegt mir zu gut in den Ohren. "Das man an so einen Strand ja nicht seine Kinder schicken könne...", "Und überhaupt..."


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2020)

Hat doch mit Prüderie nichts zu tun. War als Kind auf einem gemischten Campingplatz, die Nackten bleiben nicht unter sich und mußten per Durchsage dazu angehalten werden, außerhalb ihres Bereichs was anzuziehen. Man ist das eklig. Die dicken Tanten und die Dödel überall.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich oute mich mal als FKKler der ersten Stunde, auch wenn das in den alten Bundesländern damals wie heute ein Schattendasein fristet/e. Ist aber tatsächlich bequemer so und was etwaige Moralpredigten angeht, waren die damals wie heute wohl eher an Leute zu richten, die bis oben zugeknöpft am Strand liegen und dabei einschlägige Herrenmagazine lesen - oder zum Nacktbadestrand nebenan hinüber schielen, wenn sie nicht gar mit der Kamera im Schilf liegen.

Was die von Kaaruzo insinuierte Problematik angeht, erinnere ich daran, welche Aufregung in, ähem, "alt-teutonischen" Kreisen herrschte, als zunehmend den Regeln des Islam genügend Badekleidung in Schwimmbädern und an Stränden auftauchten.

Wenn sich der Deutsche ohne _mit Jahrhunderte altem_ Migrationshintergrund darüber aufregt, dass manch anderer Deutscher mit altem Migrationshintergrund gerne komplett auf Badebekleidung verzichtet und sich Menschen mit frischem Migrationshintergrund beim Baden gerne züchtiger kleiden, dann dürfen sich letztere auch über zu freizügige Bademoden aufregen. Fehlt nur noch, dass sich die FKKler kollektiv über *alle* Textilbader aufregen, egal wie viel diese jeweils anhaben.

Grundsätzlich sehe ich das als Zeichen der Integration, wenn Migranten anfangen, sich wie die Alteingesessenen über Dinge zu beschweren, die ihnen eigentlich mehrere Hände breit am Allerwertesten (Meinetwegen auch am Tanga!) vorbei gehen könnten. Das ist so typisch deutsch, dass man es als Zeichen werten darf, dass die Leute angekommen sind.

Ich lehne mich übrigens mal gaanz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass gerade Kindern Bademode und sogar die Abwesenheit derselben maximal egal ist. Das gilt übrigens für Kinder der alten und neuen Bundesländer und ist auch gänzlich unabhängig davon, welchem Bekenntnis ihre Eltern angehören.



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Hat doch mit Prüderie nichts zu tun. War als Kind auf einem gemischten Campingplatz, die Nackten bleiben nicht unter sich und mußten per Durchsage dazu angehalten werden, außerhalb ihres Bereichs was anzuziehen. Man ist das eklig. Die dicken Tanten und die Dödel überall.



Na, ob es jetzt ästhetischer ist, wenn die dicken Tanten in rosaroten Bikinis unterwegs sind und die Dödel in häufig zu knapp gewählte Badehosen gequetscht werden?

Wenn, dann richtig: Burkinis für alle, die nicht dem gängigen Schönheitsideal entsprechen!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2020)

Die mit "frischem Migrationshintergrund" regen sich eigentlich mehr darüber auf, wenn beide Geschlechter zusammen lernen und gar schwimmen. Auch hier wollen sie ihre Zweiklassengesellschaft etablieren und das hört erst dann auf wenn sie alle in ihre Ganzkörper-Coronamasken verpackt haben. 

So ein Anblick kann einem die Zeit am Strand ordentlich verderben, auch mit Klamotten an. Im Westen nennen wir das Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses bis sexuelle Belästigung.


----------



## Poulton (14. Oktober 2020)

Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Die dicken Tanten und die Dödel überall.


Was ihr seid das waren wir, was wir sind das werdet ihr. 



Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Im Westen nennen wir das Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses bis sexuelle Belästigung.


"Bitte nur Experten."


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Oktober 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ihr seid das waren wir, was wir sind das werdet ihr.


Eher nicht. Denn ich tendiere dazu mich zu bekleiden.




Poulton schrieb:


> "Bitte nur Experten."


Was für ein armer "Experte" will mir vorschreiben, was mich stört?


----------



## geisi2 (15. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Total vergleichbar, zumal du ja als Restaurantbesucher auch gerade tausende Kilometer unter widrigen Bedingungen auf der Flucht vor beschissenen bis tödlichen Bedingungen zurückgelegt hast und mit deiner falschen Angabe erschweren willst, aus dem Lokal abgeschoben zu werden.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, es gibt sehr wohl eine Schieflage, aber die liegt genau anders herum:
> 
> ...


Ich will deinen ideologisch motivierten Einwurf auch nur kurz stören...
Es kann durchaus zu negativen Konsequenzen durch die Angaben der Kontaktdaten kommen...da diese mitnichten nur zur Nachverfolgung von Covid verwendet werden. Das ist dir sicher nur entgangen...
Das ist übrigens der einzige wirkliche Grund warum ich falsche Angaben mache. 
Das einzig stupide ist das wieder einmal das Vertrauen verspielt wurde.
Aber Respekt wie du wieder gekonnt Ursache Wirkung komplett verdrehst.


----------



## Don-71 (15. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich will deinen ideologisch motivierten Einwurf auch nur kurz stören...
> Es kann durchaus zu negativen Konsequenzen durch die Angaben der Kontaktdaten kommen...da diese mitnichten nur zur Nachverfolgung von Covid verwendet werden. Das ist dir sicher nur entgangen...
> Das ist übrigens der einzige wirkliche Grund warum ich falsche Angaben mache.
> Das einzig stupide ist das wieder einmal das Vertrauen verspielt wurde.
> Aber Respekt wie du wieder gekonnt Ursache Wirkung komplett verdrehst.



Uh ja, es ist ja in einem Rechtsstaat verwerflich, wenn die Polizei versucht, Leute die mit einem Haftbefehl gesucht werden, habhaft zu werden. Nur mal so zum Vergleich, wenn du in Frankreich in einem Hotel, auf einem Campingplatz oder einem Gästhaus Urlaub machst, werden jeden Tag deine Daten zur Polizei übermittelt!
Aber schön das wir uns unterhalten haben, bzgl. Vertrauen!


----------



## Mahoy (15. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich will deinen ideologisch motivierten Einwurf auch nur kurz stören...
> Es kann durchaus zu negativen Konsequenzen durch die Angaben der Kontaktdaten kommen...da diese mitnichten nur zur Nachverfolgung von Covid verwendet werden. Das ist dir sicher nur entgangen...
> Das ist übrigens der einzige wirkliche Grund warum ich falsche Angaben mache.
> Das einzig stupide ist das wieder einmal das Vertrauen verspielt wurde.
> Aber Respekt wie du wieder gekonnt Ursache Wirkung komplett verdrehst.



Vorweg, du kannst sicher näher ausführen, warum es ideologisch motiviert ist, auf das Offensichtliche hinzuweisen, nämlich dass bei meinem Vorredner bei zwei von ihm gleichgesetzte Handlungen die eine als Ordnungswidrigkeit und die andere als Straftat geahndet wird. Dieser Logik folgend wäre auch illegale Einwanderung nicht mehr zu beanstanden, nachdem sie als Ordnungswidrigkeit behandelt und sich Zuwiderhandelnde durch die Zahlung eines geringeren dreistelligen Betrages wieder rechtschaffen machen können.

Solltest du beispielsweise zufällig zur Fahndung ausgeschrieben sein, könnte ich es aus ganz praktischer Perspektive absolut nachvollziehen, wenn du im Rahmen der Covid-19-Meldepflicht keine korrekten Daten angibst - ebenso, wie du es dann auch bei zig anderen Gelegenheiten sicherlich nicht machen würdest, damit dir die Behörden nicht auf die Schliche kommen.
Nur müsstest du mir nur noch erklären, inwiefern das ein besserer/triftigerer Grund wäre, als zur Erschwerung/Verhinderung der eigenen Abschiebung Falschangaben vorzunehmen.
Oder ganz kurz: Entweder ist es in Ordnung, Behörden eine korrekte Angabe vorzuenthalten oder eben nicht. Egal, wer dadurch seine Erkennung erschweren will.

Und wenn man wie ich eben *keine* ideologische Unterscheidung in der Sache gelten lässt, bedeutet das logischerweise auch, dass ich kein Verständnis habe, wenn nach Deutschland flüchtende ausländische Kriminelle falsche Angaben tätigen, um hier als unbescholtener Zuwanderer zu gelten.
Meine ethisch (!) motivierte Unterscheidung erfolgte - wie übrigens auch geschrieben - ganz klar zwischen dem deutschen Restaurantbesucher ohne kriminellen Hintergrund, der durch die korrekte Angabe nichts zu befürchten hat, aber es trotzdem - aus Gründen - macht und dem nicht kriminellen Zuwanderer, der ebenso seine guten Gründe hat. Entweder lässt man diese Gründe für *alle* prinzipiell unbescholtenen Menschen gelten oder eben nicht. Such's dir aus!


----------



## JePe (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)Goldstücke aus Griechenland(...)



Da Du ja ansonsten mit so grossem Enthusiasmus Gesetze und Urteile wenn schon nicht verstehst, so doch gerne zitierst - das LG Bremen hat den Terminus "Goldstuecke" einer Kollektivbeleidigung gleichgestellt (LG Bremen, Urteil vom 20. Juni 2019, Az.: 7 O 1618/18).



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)Irsinn(...)





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> (...)Diffameriung(...)



Und das von einem, der mit dem Duden unter dem Kopfkissen schlaeft ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

JePe schrieb:


> Da Du ja ansonsten mit so grossem Enthusiasmus Gesetze und Urteile wenn schon nicht verstehst, so doch gerne zitierst - das LG Bremen hat den Terminus "Goldstuecke" einer Kollektivbeleidigung gleichgestellt (LG Bremen, Urteil vom 20. Juni 2019, Az.: 7 O 1618/18).



Mal abgesehen von dem Argumentum ad hominem (mal wieder), das Gericht hat lediglich festgestellt, dass der Begriff eine Beleidigung sein _kann. _



JePe schrieb:


> Und das von einem, der mit dem Duden unter dem Kopfkissen schlaeft ...



Und mangels Argumenten mal wieder das Argumentum ad hominem. Wie "überraschend".


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus zu negativen Konsequenzen durch die Angaben der Kontaktdaten kommen...da diese mitnichten nur zur Nachverfolgung von Covid verwendet werden.



Mal kurz überlegen... Wurden diese Listen zweckentfremdet? Ja. Zur Strafverfolgung? Hmm stimmt.
Ist man dann von Missbrauch im Grunde nicht betroffen wenn man keine für die Strafverfolgung relevanten Handlungen begeht? Scheint so.

Problem also wo?  

Lass einfach das Besteck liegen, dann brauchst du auch keine Angst davor haben deinen richtigen Namen zu verwenden. Und übrigens... Schönes Beispiel deinerseits wie die Behauptung "Wer hier leben will muss sich an unsere Regeln halten" einfach nur rassistische Kackscheiße ist. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dem Argumentum ad hominem (mal wieder), das Gericht hat lediglich festgestellt, dass der Begriff eine Beleidigung sein _kann. _



Richtig, das Gericht hat festgestellt, dass anständige Bürger diesen Begriff nicht verwenden um über Flüchtlinge zu sprechen, richtig erkannt. Immerhin erleichtert die Verwendung aber Dritten sofort zu erkennen ob man nur mit einem besorgten Bürger, oder einem hetzenden Pegida Fan spricht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Richtig, das Gericht hat festgestellt, dass anständige Bürger diesen Begriff nicht verwenden um über Flüchtlinge zu sprechen, richtig erkannt. Immerhin erleichtert die Verwendung aber Dritten sofort zu erkennen ob man nur mit einem besorgten Bürger, oder einem hetzenden Pegida Fan spricht.



„Flüchtlinge“, der war gut. Wovor „flüchten“ denn die Menschen, wenn sie aus unseren Nachbarländern zu uns kommen? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?

PS: Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, dass man auf der einen Seite jede angebliche Verallgemeinerung gegen illegale Einwanderung kritisiert, auf der anderen Seite jeden, der die illegale Einwanderung kritisiert, über einen Kamm schert.

Du musst dich schon entscheiden, ist Verallgemeinerung jetzt böse oder doch nicht?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Flüchtlinge“, der war gut. Wovor „flüchten“ denn die Menschen, wenn sie aus unseren Nachbarländern zu uns kommen? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?


Siehst du, es funktioniert. Besorgter Bürger kann ich hier schonmal streichen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Siehst du, es funktioniert. Besorgter Bürger kann ich hier schonmal streichen.



Du könntest ja auch einfach auf die Frage antworten. Aber das wäre wohl zu einfach und ohne argumentum ad hominem macht hier offenbar einigen die Diskussion keinen Spaß.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Flüchtlinge“, der war gut. Wovor „flüchten“ denn die Menschen, wenn sie aus unseren Nachbarländern zu uns kommen? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?



Die flüchten doch nicht. Sie werden von unseren Nachbarländern zu uns weiter geleitet.
Denn Deutschland hat sich ja entschieden, eine gewisse Anzahl von Flüchtlingen von anderen Ländern aufzunehmen.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch einfach auf die Frage antworten. Aber das wäre wohl zu einfach und ohne argumentum ad hominem macht hier offenbar einigen die Diskussion keinen Spaß.


Wow, willst du wieder auf einem totdiskutierten Dublin Abkommen rumreiten?

Jeder Idiot kann mittlerweile feststellen, dass diese nicht vorhandene Solidarität innerhalb der EU nicht funktioniert und dringend einer Überholung bedarf. Und du darfst gerne mal 2 Wochen im Moria Feriencamp nächtigen, ist immerhin auf der traumhaften Insel Lesbos. Dann stellt man vllt auch fest, dass es hier nicht um "soziale Hängematte" geht, sondern um menschenwürdige Lebensumstände.

Und Spaß machen Threads mit Pegidisten, die auf niedrigstem Niveau Menschen auf der Flucht verächtlich beleidigen nie. Es ist eher extrem traurig, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft immernoch soviel Raum für Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die flüchten doch nicht. Sie werden von unseren Nachbarländern zu uns weiter geleitet.
> Denn Deutschland hat sich ja entschieden, eine gewisse Anzahl von Flüchtlingen von anderen Ländern aufzunehmen.



Wenn Sie nicht flüchten, sind sie auch keine Flüchtlinge. Und das sie weitergeleitet werden, macht aus Sicht der anderen Länder ja auch Sinn, weil wir so dumm sind, jeden aufzunehmen.

Würde ich an deren Stelle genauso machen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, willst du wieder auf einem totdiskutierten Dublin Abkommen rumreiten?



Ich meine, dass das Abkommen noch gilt und das sogar vom höchsten europäischen Gericht so bestätigt worden ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jeder Idiot kann mittlerweile feststellen, dass diese nicht vorhandene Solidarität innerhalb der EU nicht funktioniert und dringend einer Überholung bedarf.



Das funktioniert in erster Linie deshalb nicht, weil Deutschland ständig gegen den erklärten Willen der Mehrheit der EU-Staaten Alleingänge durchführt. Deutschland könnte sich ja einfach dem Willen der Mehrheit anschließen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und du darfst gerne mal 2 Wochen im Moria Feriencamp nächtigen, ist immerhin auf der traumhaften Insel Lesbos.



Wozu? Ich bin legaler Unionsbürger.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann stellt man vllt auch fest, dass es hier nicht um "soziale Hängematte" geht, sondern um menschenwürdige Lebensumstände.



Komisch, mir wurde hier immer erzählt, diese Leute fliehen vor Krieg, Tod und Verfolgung. Sicher ist Moria kein Luxusresort, aber sicher sind die Leute doch dort, oder nicht?

Also sind es ja doch keine Flüchltlinge.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und Spaß machen Threads mit Pegidisten, die auf niedrigstem Niveau Menschen auf der Flucht verächtlich beleidigen nie. Es ist eher extrem traurig, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft immernoch soviel Raum für Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit gibt.



Illegale Einwanderung abzulehnen, ist weder Rassismus noch Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Und zum tausendesten Mal, diese Leute sind nicht auf der Flucht. Die Flucht war schon lange, lange vor Deutschland beendet.


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn Sie nicht flüchten, sind sie auch keine Flüchtlinge. Und das sie weitergeleitet werden, macht aus Sicht der anderen Länder ja auch Sinn, weil wir so dumm sind, jeden aufzunehmen.



Flüchtlinge sind es immer noch. Dass dir das nicht passt, ist klar, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge sind es immer noch. Dass dir das nicht passt, ist klar, ändert aber nichts an den Fakten.



Dann wieder die Frage, wovor wird bitte "geflüchtet"?


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann wieder die Frage, wovor wird bitte "geflüchtet"?



Weil jemand sie töten will?


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil jemand sie töten will?



In Europa?


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass das Abkommen noch gilt und das sogar vom höchsten europäischen Gericht so bestätigt worden ist.


Jupp und als Todschlagsargument immer und immer wieder gebraucht wird, obwohl ersichtlich ist, dass es in der Realität keinen Sinn mehr ergibt. Dublin ist gescheitert und muss sich der Realität stellen. Wir lassen Italien, Griechenland, Spanien und andere Länder ziemlich alleine, lassen diese Länder die Last schultern und ruhen uns auf Dublin aus.

Wenn wir nichtmal in der EU Solidarität hinbekommen, dann gute Nacht Europa. Und wenn das dein einziges Argument ist, dann wirds umso lächerlicher dass diejenigen neben Dir, die ähnliche Meinungen wie du vertreten, sich nichtmal an einfachste Vorgaben in Deutschland halten können.
Dublin muss dringend überholt werden, alleine um Europa zu stärken und nicht einzelne Staaten die Last der Gemeinschaft tragen zu lassen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu? Ich bin legaler Unionsbürger.
> 
> 
> 
> Komisch, mir wurde hier immer erzählt, diese Leute fliehen vor Krieg, Tod und Verfolgung. Sicher ist Moria kein Luxusresort, aber sicher sind die Leute doch dort, oder nicht?


Wie gesagt, verbring doch mal 2 Wochen dort. Aber da kommtse schon, die Biodeutsche Tränendrüse "mimimi muss ich doch gar nicht". Jemand hat mal gesagt, Reisen kuriert Vorurteile, in diesem Falle glaub ich das sogar. So ne Dosis Realität würde bei Dir einiges an Vorurteil aufräumen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann wieder die Frage, wovor wird bitte "geflüchtet"?


Ja, das ist noch das große Rätsel wovor aus Syrien, Afghanistan & Co geflüchtet wird. Hat man bislang leider nicht so vereinfacht darstellen können, dass es auch Pegidisten verstehen, wird also für manche für immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Europa?











						Griechenland - Gewalt gegen Helfer auf Lesbos
					

Auf der Insel ist das Flüchtlingslager Moria überfüllt, Zustände und Stimmung sind schlecht. Jetzt wüten auch noch rechte Schläger.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



Allerdings. Helfer wurden ja schon angegriffen...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Illegale Einwanderung abzulehnen, ist weder Rassismus noch Fremdenfeindlichkeit.



Das ist richtig.
Geflüchtete Personen im Internet mit beleidigenden Begriffen zu belegen, Ihnen Fluchtursachen abzusprechen dagegen schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jupp und als Todschlagsargument immer und immer wieder gebraucht wird, obwohl ersichtlich ist, dass es in der Realität keinen Sinn mehr ergibt. Dublin ist gescheitert und muss sich der Realität stellen. Wir lassen Italien, Griechenland, Spanien und andere Länder ziemlich alleine, lassen diese Länder die Last schultern und ruhen uns auf Dublin aus.


Wenn es gescheitert ist - darüber kann man zweifelsohne disktuieren - gehört es halt abgeändert, ergänzt oder komplett neugeschrieben.

Solange das nicht der Fall ist, gilt das Abkommen nuneinmal.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn wir nichtmal in der EU Solidarität hinbekommen, dann gute Nacht Europa. Und wenn das dein einziges Argument ist, dann wirds umso lächerlicher dass diejenigen neben Dir, die ähnliche Meinungen wie du vertreten, sich nichtmal an einfachste Vorgaben in Deutschland halten können.  Dublin muss dringend überholt werden, alleine um Europa zu stärken und nicht einzelne Staaten die Last der Gemeinschaft tragen zu lassen.



Es gibt in der EU zu dieser Frage eine Mehrheit. Nur müsste Deutschland dann halt seinen aktuellen Standpunkt überdenken.

Es ist nicht so, dass die anderen unsolidarisch sind, wir sind es, weil wir ständige nationale Alleingänge gegen den erklärten Willen der Mehrheit der EU-Mitgliedstaaten durchführen.

Es wird doch immer auf die EU und eine gemeinsame Lösung verwiesen. Nun, die könnte es morgen geben. Deutschland müsste bloß seine Blockadehaltung aufgeben und sich der Mehrheit anschließen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, verbring doch mal 2 Wochen dort. Aber da kommtse schon, die Biodeutsche Tränendrüse "mimimi muss ich doch gar nicht".



Das ist halt keine Tränendrüse, sondern ein Fakt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jemand hat mal gesagt, Reisen kuriert Vorurteile, in diesem Falle glaub ich das sogar. So ne Dosis Realität würde bei Dir einiges an Vorurteil aufräumen.



Welche Realität? Das Moria kein Wellnesshotel ist? Das ist mir bekannt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ja, das ist noch das große Rätsel wovor aus Syrien, Afghanistan & Co geflüchtet wird. Hat man bislang leider nicht so vereinfacht darstellen können, dass es auch Pegidisten verstehen, wird also für manche für immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.



Die Nebelkerzen dürfen dann auch wieder eingepackt werden. Ich habe mehr als einmal gesagt, dass ich a) weiß warum diese Menschen aus ihren Heimatländer flüchten und b) dass ich das auch nachvollziehen kann.

Die Leute fliehen vor Krieg, Tod und  Verfolgung und das ist auch absolut nachvollziehbar. Nur ist dieser Grund schon im ersten Land, wo einem Krieg, Tod und Verfoglung nicht mehr drohen, weg. Ergo ist jedes weitere Land, was danach bereist wird, keine Flucht mehr. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Oder welcher Krieg herrscht gerade in unseren Nachbarländern, dass diese Leute "gewzungen" sind, nach Deutschland zu "fliehen"?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Griechenland - Gewalt gegen Helfer auf Lesbos
> 
> 
> Auf der Insel ist das Flüchtlingslager Moria überfüllt, Zustände und Stimmung sind schlecht. Jetzt wüten auch noch rechte Schläger.
> ...



Gut, ich hätte meine Aussage präziseren müssen.

Im Gegensatz zu ihren Heimatländer, sind diese Menschen in Europa nicht systematisch Krieg, Tod und Verfolgung ausgesetzt. Das es einzelne Menschen geben kann, die auch in Europa mit dem Tode bedroht werden, ist wahr, weil auch in Europa gibt es - wenn auch auf niedrigerem Level als in ihren Herkunftsländern - Kriminalität.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.
> Geflüchtete Personen im Internet mit beleidigenden Begriffen zu belegen, Ihnen Fluchtursachen abzusprechen dagegen schon.


Ich spreche ihnen nicht ihre Fluchtursachen ab. 

Ich spreche lediglich ab, dass sie sich in Europa noch auf "Flucht" befinden, weil die Gründe für ihre Flucht schon lange vorher nicht mehr gegeben sind.

Und der Begriff ist nicht beleidigend, sondern eine sarkastische Antwort auf eine Aussage eines bekannten Politikers.

In diesem Sinne "Wir schaffen das"


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Leute fliehen vor Krieg, Tod und  Verfolgung und das ist auch absolut nachvollziehbar. Nur ist dieser Grund schon im ersten Land, wo einem Krieg, Tod und Verfoglung nicht mehr drohen, weg. Ergo ist jedes weitere Land, was danach bereist wird, keine Flucht mehr. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach.



Ganz einfach wäre zu verstehen, dass Dublin nicht mehr funktioniert. Griechenland z.b. setzt die Vorgaben nicht um weil es alleine mit der Anzahl der Flüchtlinge überfordert ist, ergo stellenweise die Grundversorgung dieser Menschen nicht gewährleisten kann. 

Ganz einfach wäre es zu verstehen, dass wenn wir Dublin haben möchten, wir die Staaten der EU Außengrenze mit Personal, Material & Geld in weit weit weit höherem Umfang unterstützen müssten als wir es bislang tun und es einfacher und billiger ist, Personen aus diesen Staaten bei uns aufzunehmen.

Ganz einfach wäre zu verstehen, dass sich z.b. Deutschland die Rosinen von Dublin rauspickt und den Rest stehenlässt: https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/hsb/dublin-verfahren-eu-fluechtlinge-101.html
Alleine deshalb ist es einfach nur lächerlich sich hinter Dublin zu verstecken und alles an "Argumentation" darauf aufzubauen.

Ganz einfach wäre es zu verstehen, dass das LG Bremen den Begriff als geeignet empfunden hat um eine bestimmte Personengruppe zu beleidigen und Menschen mit Anstand auf die Verwendung verzichten - nicht dass bei Dir hier Hoffnung besteht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wäre zu verstehen, dass Dublin nicht mehr funktioniert. Griechenland z.b. setzt die Vorgaben nicht um weil es alleine mit der Anzahl der Flüchtlinge überfordert ist, ergo stellenweise die Grundversorgung dieser Menschen nicht gewährleisten kann.



Wenn es nicht funktioniert, ist es Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, das Abkommen zu ergänzen, zu überarbeiten oder durch etwas neues zu ersetzen.

Sich einfach nicht daran halten, ist keine Lösung. Der EUGH hat festgehalten, dass das Abkommen auch in Ausnahmesituationen wie 2015 gilt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wäre es zu verstehen, dass wenn wir Dublin haben möchten, wir die Staaten der EU Außengrenze mit Personal, Material & Geld in weit weit weit höherem Umfang unterstützen müssten als wir es bislang tun und es einfacher und billiger ist, Personen aus diesen Staaten bei uns aufzunehmen.



Da bin ich völlig bei dir.

Wir müssen diese Staaten unterstützen und ihnen nicht, wie im Falle Ungarns 2015 in den Rücken fallen, wenn sie die Außengrenzen der EU schützen.

Es mag vielleicht einfacher und billiger sein, diese Leute aufzunehmen, aber damit animieren wir sie ja bloß.

Das ist das gleiche wie mit Moria. Kaum hat Deuschland verkündet, einzuspringen, schon hat - wie vorhergesagt - die nächste Unterkunft gebrannt. Wir müssen aufhören, illegale Einwanderer mit der Aufnahme nach Deutschland zu belohnenen. Das lockt bloß Nachmacher an.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wäre zu verstehen, dass sich z.b. Deutschland die Rosinen von Dublin rauspickt und den Rest stehenlässt: https://www.tagesschau.de/investigativ/hsb/dublin-verfahren-eu-fluechtlinge-101.html
> Alleine deshalb ist es einfach nur lächerlich sich hinter Dublin zu verstecken und alles an "Argumentation" darauf aufzubauen.



Siehe zuvor. Dublin gilt nunmal, es ist geltendes Recht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ganz einfach wäre es zu verstehen, dass das LG Bremen den Begriff als geeignet empfunden hat um eine bestimmte Personengruppe zu beleidigen und Menschen mit Anstand auf die Verwendung verzichten - nicht dass bei Dir hier Hoffnung besteht.



Ganz einfach wäre es zu verstehen, dass der tausendeste Versuch argumentum ad hominem immer noch langweilig ist.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (16. Oktober 2020)

Grundlegende Fragen sind doch, inwieweit sich tiefgreifend mit Fluchtursachen beschäftigt wird? Inwieweit der eigene Anteil, der Anteil Deutschlands Politik gesehen wird?
Ob Menschen hierzulande überhaupt versuchen, sich Lebenssituationen Geflüchteter vorzustellen und für sich zu spiegeln? Wollten die Menschen ihre Lebenssituation tatsächlich mit Geflüchteten tauschen? Könnte mensch sich das überhaupt so vorstellen und das schlussendlich bejahen? Wo ist die Empathie und Ratio?
Inwieweit findet ein Austausch mit Geflüchteten statt?
Inwieweit werden Menschen tatsächlich als gleichwertig und gleichberechtigt gesehen? Ist das ein zentraler Teil des eigenen politischen Standpunktes?
...


----------



## Mahoy (19. Oktober 2020)

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Man muss nur mal ganz kurz in sich hinein horchen, wie beschissen es einem selbst gehen muss, bevor man sein vertrautes Umfeld, häufig das vertraute Klima und alles andere, an was man sich von Kindesbeinen an gewöhnt hat verlässt, ggf. mit massiven Verlust die letzten Besitztümer - sofern überhaupt welche vorhanden sind - liquidiert, sich ggf. in die Fänge dubioser Menschenschmuggler begibt und/oder einen anstrengenden und gefährlichen Weg auf sich nimmt.

Wenn man diese gar nicht so große Reflektionsleistung vollbracht hat (Zum Vergleich: Mein Fünfjähriger packt das problemlos ...), kann man zum nächsten Schritt übergehen: Man überlegt sich, wie man dann selbst behandelt und aufgenommen werden möchte. Ferner, was man zu tun bereit ist, damit das Ganze gelingt. Hier wird es zu komplex für meinen Junior, was aber nicht ehrenrührig ist, da offensichtlich auch etliche Erwachsene daran scheitern.

Inzwischen müssten doch auch der letzte Hirnentkernte begriffen haben, dass Abschreckung auch rein utilitaristisch nicht funktioniert, also selbst wenn man Empathie und Ethik komplett außen vor lässt. Weder  lebensgefährliche Fluchtrouten noch die Zustände in den meisten Aufnahmelagern Lagern schrecken neue Flüchtlinge ab. Wir haben in der Breite keinerlei praktikable Möglichkeit, die Ankunft unattraktiver zu machen als es die Umstände sind, die zur Migration veranlassen.

Wer sich von Kälte, Hunger, Folter und Tod nicht abschrecken lässt, den hält so etwas vergleichbar Lächerliches wie  ein knallhart durchgezogens Europäisches Abkommen nicht davon ab, die Flucht nach Europa anzutreten - selbst wenn das Abkommen überhaupt durchziehbar wäre, was es nicht ist. Genauer gesagt, es kann gar nicht funktionieren, weil es nie als klare Handlungsanweisung konzipiert war, sondern offiziell eine Absichtserklärung und inoffiziell ein fauler Kompromiss zwischen den Ländern mit EU-Außengrenze und den attraktivsten Zielländern ist. Und die weisen wenig bis gar keine Schnittmengen auf, haben also grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Interessen und daher ist da auch kein ordentlicher Kompromiss herstellbar.

Worauf man sich allerdings _vielleicht_ einigen könnte, wäre ein gemeinsames europäisches Vorgehen gegen Fluchtursachen.


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2020)

Grenzen auf und fertig.


----------



## Rolk (20. Oktober 2020)

Jepp, fertig for ever.


----------



## MJDBln79 (23. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wow, willst du wieder auf einem totdiskutierten Dublin Abkommen rumreiten?
> 
> Jeder Idiot kann mittlerweile feststellen, dass diese nicht vorhandene Solidarität innerhalb der EU nicht funktioniert und dringend einer Überholung bedarf. Und du darfst gerne mal 2 Wochen im Moria Feriencamp nächtigen, ist immerhin auf der traumhaften Insel Lesbos. Dann stellt man vllt auch fest, dass es hier nicht um "soziale Hängematte" geht, sondern um menschenwürdige Lebensumstände.
> 
> Und Spaß machen Threads mit Pegidisten, die auf niedrigstem Niveau Menschen auf der Flucht verächtlich beleidigen nie. Es ist eher extrem traurig, dass es in unserer Gesellschaft immernoch soviel Raum für Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit gibt.


Die Menschen hatten ja auch nicht Moria als Ziel, sind dann aber dort gestrandet. Das dort unter menschenunwürdigen Bedingungen gelebt wird, bestreitet wohl auch kaum einer, aber das macht nicht aus den dortigen Bewohnern unbedingt Flüchtlinge. Das beste Beispiel ist doch, dass man uns immer wieder weiß machen will, dass dort insbesondere Kinder leiden und herausgeholt weden müssen, aber wenn dann die Maschienen in Deutschland eintreffen, steigen fast ausschließlich junge Männer aus. Auch gerne schon mal mit A.C.A.B.-Pullovern bekleidet. Ich meine, was kann man von jemanden gesellschaftlich und integrationstechnisch erwarten, der schon bei seiner Einreise mit radikalen Thesen wie "All cops are bastards" hausieren geht?

Es ist im übrigen jedermanns Recht die aktuelle dt. Asylpolitik (die rein gar nichts mehr mit dem Grundgedangen des Asylrechts zu tun hat) ********************* zu finden und macht einen nicht automatisch zum Rassisten und Rechtsextremisten.
Fakt ist nun mal, dass aktuell im Prinzip jeder Dahergelaufene mit, ohne oder gefälschten Ausweisspapieren hierzulande einwandern und Asyl beantragen kann, während man als Deutscher für jeden Mist das passende Formular penibel genau ausfüllen muss.

Noch unverständlicher wird das aktuell, wo wir und uns durch Corona an allen Ecken und Enden beschränken und unsere Daten hinterlassen sollen, während die Asylzuwanderung seinen normalen Gang läuft. Selbst als man die Grenzen geschlossen hat, galt das nicht für Asylbewerber.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Selbst als man die Grenzen geschlossen hat, galt das nicht für Asylbewerber


Was auch absolut korrekt ist.


----------



## MJDBln79 (23. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was auch absolut korrekt ist.


Was ist daran korrekt wenn für die einen Beschränkungen gelten sollen und für die anderen nicht? Wie ist es vermittelbar, dass man hierzulande bespielsweise jetzt überall seine Daten Preis geben soll, während Migranten, die sich auf das Asylrecht berufen nicht mal einen Pass brauchen?

Ich finde es ja immer sehr interessant, wie sich diverse Menschen für das Wohl irgendwelcher Migranten einsetzen, die ganz offensichtlich das dt. Asylsystem missbrauchen, aber sich um das Wohl der eigenen Landsleute einen feuchten Kericht scheren, nur weil wir ja angeblich ein so reiches Land sind. Das BKA hat bereits mehrfach Statistiken vorgelegt, nach denen Asylbewerber bei schweren Gewaltverbrechen überpräsentiert sind und Deutsche wesentlich häufiger Opfer durch Gewalt von Migranten werden als umgekehrt.









						BKA-Statistik: Bei Mord und Totschlag sind Asylzuwanderer besonders oft tatverdächtig - WELT
					

Seit 2015 sind bei jeder achten schweren Körperverletzung Asylzuwanderer tatverdächtig. Die WELT AM SONNTAG vorliegende Sonderauswertung des BKA ermöglicht die bisher genauesten Aussagen zur Kriminalitätsbelastung der als Schutzsuchende eingereisten Ausländer.




					www.welt.de
				











						Gewalttaten: Deutsche häufiger Opfer von Asylzuwanderern als umgekehrt - WELT
					

Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) versucht mit seinen Lagebildern, die Kriminalität von Schutz-suchenden Ausländern gesondert zu erfassen. 2019 fielen in der Deliktgruppe Mord und Totschlag „138 Deutsche einer Straftat zum Opfer“. Kriminologen haben eine Erklärung.




					www.welt.de
				











						BKA-Lagebild: Gewalt von Zuwanderern gegen Deutsche nimmt zu - WELT
					

Ein Lagebild des BKA zeigt, wie viel häufiger Deutsche Opfer einer schweren Straftat durch einen Zuwanderer werden, als dies umgekehrt der Fall ist. Flüchtlinge werden vor allem von anderen Ausländern angegriffen.




					www.welt.de
				











						BKA-Zahlen: Asylzuwanderer bei Tötungsdelikten überrepräsentiert - WELT
					

Nach BKA-Zahlen werden mehr Deutsche Opfer eines Tötungsdelikts durch Asylzuwanderer als umgekehrt. Die meisten Schutzsuchenden werden von Schutzsuchenden getötet. Doch die Statistik lässt vieles unklar.




					www.welt.de
				




Damit ist statistisch belegt: Die "Willkommeskultur" tötet. Aber diese Opfer scheinen der Politik, den Medien und Leuten wie Dir herzlich egal zu sein - Kollateralschaden.
Man denke auch an den damals 5-Jährigen David, der am Breitscheidplatz mitansehen musste wie seine Mutter von einem Asylbewerber zerquetscht wurde, der hierzulande unter 15 verschiedenen Identitäten leben konnte und wahrscheinlich auch Leistungen bezogen hat. Hat sich für den jemand interessiert? Nö, stattdessen gab es ein Gewese um ein Foto von einem verstaubten Jungen auf dem Rücksitz eines Krankenwagens in Aleppo.

Wenn jetzt mein Sohn oder eine mir sonst nahestehende Person Opfer eines solchen Gewaltverbrechers wird wie gerade der Mann aus NRW in Dresden (https://www.nzz.ch/international/na...sden-tatverdaechtiger-festgenommen-ld.1582871), muss ich das dann Deiner Meinung nach als Kollateralschaden der alternativlosen "Willkommenskultur" akzeptieren? Scheinbar, ja.

Scheinbar ist jeder  Asylbewerber für Dich gleich ein leidgeplagter Flüchtling der unsere Hilfe benötigt, aber das dem nicht so ist, konnte bereits mehrfach beobachtet werden. Weiteres Beispiel: Als 2016 das Elendslager in Idomeni am Rande der griechischen/mazdonischen Grenzen enstand, hat Portugal angeboten 7000 der dort rund 20.000 (waren es glaube ich) gestrandeten "Flüchtlinge" zu übernehmen? Rate mal wie viele angenommen haben? 200, ansonsten wollte niemand nach Portugal, sondern alle wollten nach Deutschland.

Ich weiß nicht warum so viele Menschen in Deutschland vorziehen sich verarschen zu lassen, aber wirklich ein Flüchtling ist in diesen Lagern kaum jemand, denn wäre dem so, wäre er froh in einem Land wie Portugal Schutz zu finden.

Wenn Leute wie Du sich wirklich für Flüchtlinge einsetzen und es nicht bloß nur für ihr eigenes Gewissen und auf Grund von geschichtsbedingten Identitätskomplexen vorheucheln würden, würden sie genau diese Umstände anprangern, weil die "echten" Flüchtlinge nämlich die Leidtragenden dieses massenhaften Asylbetrugs sind, die dann teilweise noch quasi mit der Sorte Mensch vor denen sie geflohen sind, gemeinsam in einer Asylunterkunft sitzen müssen.

Bei der ganzen Thematik noch gar nicht angefangen von dem dt. Steuerzahler, der den ganzen Spaß finanzieren muss und zu großen Teilen als Dank dafür in der Altersarmut landen wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2020)

MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Was ist daran korrekt wenn für die einen Beschränkungen gelten sollen und für die anderen nicht?


Weil du eben keine Ahnung hast, was Asylrecht überhaupt bedeutet und du lieber auf der AFd Schiene fährst.


----------



## Metaltyp (24. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> „Flüchtlinge“, der war gut. Wovor „flüchten“ denn die Menschen, wenn sie aus unseren Nachbarländern zu uns kommen? Zu wenig soziale Hängematte?


Und heute aus der Kategorie: Argumente im Abseits. Alter, check dich mal!


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2020)

Die Afd Schiene ist als Kontrast wichtig, es gibt viele Menschen hier die nur das sind um abzusahnen.


----------



## seahawk (1. November 2020)

Ist das falsch?


----------



## Mancko (1. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist das falsch?


Aus der Sicht des Individuums der das versucht sicher nicht. Das würde jeder von uns so machen. Ich verübel das keinem der Migranten die das versuchen.  Aus unserer Sicht das zuzulassen ist es aber definitiv falsch!

Daher plädiere ich exakt für diese Weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz knallhart nur der offizielle Weg über VISA und bedarfsgesteuert. Sämtliche Prüfungen OffShore und wer am Ende keinen Asylgrund hat und Illegal kommt erhält eben Einreiseverbot und mit ihm gleich seine nahen Verwandten mit. Die Australier machen sich da das Konstrukt von Großfamillien insbesondere in den Herkunftsländern im Nahen Osten zu nutze. Da ist bestimmt ein Onkel oder Cousin der vielleicht mal seinen Sohn oder seine Tochter über ein Studenten oder Work Visa nach Australien bringen möchte. Der wird nicht ammused sein wenn das nicht funktioniert weil irgendein Glücksritter aus der engeren Fammilie es illegal versucht hat. Sprich das was uns hier in Punkto Familiennachzug und Co als Nachteil gericht nutzen die Australie perfekt zu ihrem Vorteil.

Btw. Australien ist ein Einwanderungsland. Aber eben ein nachhaltiges und Vorbildliches mit langfristiger und stetig überprüfter Bedarfssteuerung. In dem einen Jahr kommen mehr Köche und Handwerker und im nächsten dann ITler, Controller etc. Deswegen im übrigen auch neben Amerkika, Kanada und Neuseeland bevorzugtes Ziel von Leistungsträgern aus den Herkunftsländern, während Analphabeten & Co sich primär nach Europa und insbesondere Deutschland aufmachen.

Am Ende werden uns die weltweiten wirtschaftlichen Rahmenbedingungen und Wettbewerbsbedingungen diese Rechnung langfristig präsentieren und da wird es jedem einzelnen ordentlich an den Geldbeutel gehen, während diese Länder uns davonziehen werden. Von den ganzen aufstrebenden asiatischen Ländern rede ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2020)

Vergiss es.

Ich habe hier mehrfach auf das Beispiel Australien verwiesen, dass – wie du richtig sagst – ein Einwanderungsland ist und trotzdem konsequenten und wirksamen Grenzschutz betreibt, um illegale Einwanderung zu verhindern.

Die einzige Reaktion darauf ist, dass man sich darüber ergeht, wie schlimm das doch für die illegalen Einwanderer sei.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Afd Schiene ist als Kontrast wichtig, es gibt viele Menschen hier die nur das sind um abzusahnen.


Insbesondere die Alteingesessenen.
Das ist ja gerade das Problem: Man will keine weiteren Teilnehmer an der Absahnerei. Noch nicht einmal dann, wenn sie die Folge der eigenen Absahnerei sind.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, diese Art von Moralhilosophie kann man sich im Grunde sparen. Unser Wunsch, mit dem Hintern an der Wand zu _bleiben_ ist nämlich genauso in Ordnung oder eben nicht in Ordnung wie der, mit dem dem Hintern überhaupt erst an die Wand zu kommen.

Die sogenannte "AfD-Schiene" ist ein wenig Pippi Langrumpf, weil sie die Illusion verkauft, man könne sich noch ein paar Jährchen oder meinetwegen Jahrzehnte sorglosen Wohlstand erkaufen, indem man sich wie ein Armleuchter aufführt. Tatsächlich bringt jedoch die Schließung von Grenzen schon kurzfristig ebenso viele Kosten und Umstände mit sich wie die Verwaltung von Flüchtlingsströmen und das Leben _kann_ nicht wieder dasselbe sein wie früher (TM), als die Leute noch zu größeren Teilen außerhalb unseres Radars vor sich hin siechten - egal ob in akuter Not oder "nur" in Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben.

Kurz gesagt, das Konzept der AfD ist ungefähr so zu verstehen, als würde man das Dachfenster verrammeln, wenn das Dach brennt. Das Dach brennt trotzdem, im Fernsehzimmer kommt halt nur ein wenig später Qualm an - allerdings gleich zusammen mit brennenden Dachbalken.
Eine echte Lösung ist es, das Dach zu löschen, wenn man das Haus retten will. Und für eine funktionierende Eimerkette kann man sich nicht aussuchen, welche Farbe die Eimer haben.


----------



## Whispercat (2. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vergiss es.
> 
> Ich habe hier mehrfach auf das Beispiel Australien verwiesen, dass – wie du richtig sagst – ein Einwanderungsland ist und trotzdem konsequenten und wirksamen Grenzschutz betreibt, um illegale Einwanderung zu verhindern.
> 
> Die einzige Reaktion darauf ist, dass man sich darüber ergeht, wie schlimm das doch für die illegalen Einwanderer sei.


Jetzt mal Milch in den Kaffee - ich meine ganz grundsätzlich kann ich die Wünsche und Träumereien für eine faire gerechte Welt schon verstehen, aber was ich nicht verstehe ist das es ja relativ klar zu definierende Gründe gibt warum die Leute überhaupt aus ihren Ländern abhauen aber irgendwie scheint sich keiner der Weltverbesserer für Fluchtursachen zu interessieren.

Und es ist wirklich Paradox ... ich meine auf der einen Seite zetteln gewisse westliche Staaten in erster Linie wegen wirtschaftlicher Interessen ( Öl ) Stellvertreterkriege/"Regime Changes" im nahen Osten an und turnen seit Desert Storm vor fast 30 Jahren da unten rum und es hat sich literally genau gar nichts verbessert im Gegenteil.
Aber anstatt darüber zu reden was wir da unten überhaupt noch zu suchen haben nachdem die 30 jährige "Demokratieintervention" ein einziger Fehlschlag war, tut man mittlerweile so als wäre die einzige Lösung für diese hausgemachten Probleme das man die ansässige Bevölkerung in Scharen nach Europa lotst.

In Afrika dasselbe in grün, auf der einen Seite privatisieren Konzerne wie Nestle das Wasser von halb Afrika, man bewaffnet Warlords und man bombt Libyen welches mal der reichste und stabilste Staat in ganz Afrika war zu einem Shithole und tut dann ebenfalls so, als wäre es die einzige Lösung die Bevölkerung in Scharen nach Europa zu verschiffen anstatt das man ( ich weiss es klingt utopisch ) einfach mal aufhören würde Konflikte zu bewaffnen und stattdessen die Länder mit dem Zeug versorgen würde was wirklich gebraucht wird ?

Und im Ernst, okay, wir nehmen halb Afrika bei uns auf und dann ? Wie weiter ? Was hat sich denn in der Zwischenzeit für Afrika/den nahen Osten geändert ? Was ändert sich in Zukunft für Afrika/den nahen Osten ? Warum redet da niemand drüber ? Stattdessen haben wir vorallem eine Horde empörter Träumer die nichts besseres (und sinnloseres) zu tun haben als sich jeden Tag aufs neue über ne AfD zu empören weil es ja sooooooo fremdenfeindlich ist es nur schon zu wagen es zu hinterfragen wo der Witz daran ist halb Afrika/Syrien nach Europa zu verschiffen und sie in Asylheimen verschimmeln zu lassen während sich an den Zuständen vor Ort nichts ändert.

Clownwelt


----------



## DKK007 (19. November 2020)

Der EuGH nimmt derzeit die Entscheidungen der deutschen Verwaltungsgerichte beim Asyl auseinander. 








						Syrien: EuGH zur Flucht vorm Wehrdienst als Asylgrund
					

Der EuGH beendet die divergierende Rechtsprechung der OVG: Wehrpflichtige Syrer bekommen die Flüchtlingseigenschaft zuerkannt.




					www.lto.de
				












						Asylrecht: Wie bedroht muss ein Mensch sein?
					

Deutschland vergibt subsidiären Schutz danach, wie gefährlich es statistisch in einer Krisenregion ist. Diese Praxis überprüft jetzt der EuGH.




					www.lto.de
				




Im ersten Fall wurde nun entschieden:








						EUGH
					

EUGH




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (19. November 2020)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Afd Schiene ist als Kontrast wichtig, *es gibt viele Menschen hier die nur das sind um abzusahnen*.


Du meinst so wie die in der AfD selbst?


----------



## DKK007 (20. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mehrfach auf das Beispiel Australien verwiesen, dass – wie du richtig sagst – ein Einwanderungsland ist und trotzdem konsequenten und wirksamen Grenzschutz betreibt, um illegale Einwanderung zu verhindern.


Und du scheinst immer noch nicht geschafft zu haben mal auf die Karte zu schauen und zu sehen das Australien eine Insel ist.
Als hier wegen Corona die Grenzen zu gemacht wurden gab es außerdem auch Beschwerden und tagelang 50 km Stau.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und du scheinst immer noch nicht geschafft zu haben mal auf die Karte zu schauen und zu sehen das Australien eine Insel ist.
> Als hier wegen Corona die Grenzen zu gemacht wurden gab es außerdem auch Beschwerden und tagelang 50 km Stau.



Ein großer Teil der EU-Außengrenze ist das Mittelmeer, da kann man also genauso wie Australien vorgehen. Und bei der Landgrenze kann man es machen wie Ungarn und diese halt verstärken und so gut es geht beschützen.

Alles eine Frage des wollens.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der EU-Außengrenze ist das Mittelmeer, da kann man also genauso wie Australien vorgehen. Und bei der Landgrenze kann man es machen wie Ungarn und diese halt verstärken und so gut es geht beschützen.
> 
> Alles eine Frage des wollens.


Und des nicht ganz nebensächlichen Umstandes, ob es mit dem Recht der EU und dem einzelner Nationen vereinbar ist.

Einmal ignoriert, dass das australische Vorgehen sowohl in Australien selbst als auch international durchaus umstritten ist und sowohl der Indische als auch der Stille Ozean doch noch etwa anderes sind als das Mittelmeer, können wir gerne durchspielen, wie das für EU analog aussehen müsste:
Australien fängt Flüchtlinge ab, bevor sie Australien erreichen und bringt sie nicht aufs australische Festland, um das Asylverfahren abzuwarten, sondern in exterritorial angemietete Flüchtlingslager. Preisfrage: Welche als sicher anerkannte, in Reichweite befindliche Nicht-EU-Staat wäre sowohl geeignet als auch willens, EU-Flüchtlingslager bereitzustellen und bis zu welcher Kapazität?

Wenn das geklärt ist: Auch Asylverfahren kann an nicht unbegrenzt verschleppen, irgendwann muss entscheiden sein, ob Asyl gewährt wird oder nicht. Wird es gewährt, genießt der Antragsteller Asyl in der EU. Aber in welchem Land kommt er genau unter? Wie wird das verteilt? - Da ist keine Lösung vorhanden.
Wenn er kein Asyl erhält, muss der Antragsteller zurückgeführt werden. Immer vorausgesetzt, man weiß, woher er kommt und dass der Rückführungsort sicher ist und dort auch wieder aufgenommen wird. - Da ist keine Lösung vorhanden.
Sprich, das sogenannte "australische Modell" ist selbst rein funktional betrachtet einfach nur ein verzweifeltes Aufschieben, bevor man irgendwann doch vor den eigentlichen Problemen steht, bei denen einem Polemik und Verzögerungstaktiken nicht mehr weiterhelfen.

Und dabei ist noch nicht berücksichtigt, dass die Flüchtlingsströme damit nicht abreißen, ja noch nicht einmal verringert werden. Gegebenenfalls verlagern sie sich erst einmal dahin, wo es einfacher ist durchzukommen - und zwar genau so lange, bis dort dichter gemacht wird als da, wo zuvor dicht gemacht wurde. Ein bißchen wie Stuhltanz, bei dem letztendlich logischerweise der Stuhl desjenigen leer bleibt, der seine eigenen rechtlichen und moralischen Standards so weit lockern kann wie kein anderer - womit man dann auf einer Stufe mit jenen gescheiterten Staaten und Systemen steht, vor bzw. aus welchen die Leute abhauen. Oder kürzer ausgedrückt: Wenn du nicht willst, dass Leute sich aus der Schei3e zu dir retten, musst du letzten Endes noch beschissener sein.

Nur ... Wenn du so beschissen geworden bist, was hast du dann mit der ganzen Aktion verteidigen können?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und des nicht ganz nebensächlichen Umstandes, ob es mit dem Recht der EU und dem einzelner Nationen vereinbar ist.



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Mehrheit der Mitgliedsstaaten der EU auf Abschottung setzten, kann man da sicherlich Lösungen finden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal ignoriert, dass das australische Vorgehen sowohl in Australien selbst als auch international durchaus umstritten ist und sowohl der Indische als auch der Stille Ozean doch noch etwa anderes sind als das Mittelmeer, können wir gerne durchspielen, wie das für EU analog aussehen müsste:



In Australien nur begrenzt und was juckt es auf Deutsch gesagt, Australien, wie die internationale Gemeinschaft das sieht. Ist natürlich immer schön einfach etwas umstritten zu finden, wovon man selbst nicht betroffen ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Australien fängt Flüchtlinge ab, bevor sie Australien erreichen und bringt sie nicht aufs australische Festland, um das Asylverfahren abzuwarten, sondern in exterritorial angemietete Flüchtlingslager. Preisfrage: Welche als sicher anerkannte, in Reichweite befindliche Nicht-EU-Staat wäre sowohl geeignet als auch willens, EU-Flüchtlingslager bereitzustellen und bis zu welcher Kapazität?



Das ist letzten Endes eine Frage des Geldes. Und ob dieser EU-Staat sicher ist oder nicht, soll nicht unser Problem sein.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn das geklärt ist: Auch Asylverfahren kann an nicht unbegrenzt verschleppen, irgendwann muss entscheiden sein, ob Asyl gewährt wird oder nicht. Wird es gewährt, genießt der Antragsteller Asyl in der EU. Aber in welchem Land kommt er genau unter? Wie wird das verteilt? - Da ist keine Lösung vorhanden.



Wieso? Wenn er nicht europäischen Boden betritt, kriegt er einfach kein Asyl gewährt. Die dänischen Sozialdemokraten diesbezüglich gute Vorschläge gemacht:


https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland...aldemokraten-wollen-Asylrecht-abschaffen.html


https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...hart-gegen-reiche-und-migranten/25295638.html



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn er kein Asyl erhält, muss der Antragsteller zurückgeführt werden. Immer vorausgesetzt, man weiß, woher er kommt und dass der Rückführungsort sicher ist und dort auch wieder aufgenommen wird. - Da ist keine Lösung vorhanden.



Wieso zurückgeführt werden? Genau dafür bezahlt Australien die anderen Länder doch. Die sind dann dort.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Sprich, das sogenannte "australische Modell" ist selbst rein funktional betrachtet einfach nur ein verzweifeltes Aufschieben, bevor man irgendwann doch vor den eigentlichen Problemen steht, bei denen einem Polemik und Verzögerungstaktiken nicht mehr weiterhelfen.



Australien will keine illegalen Einwanderer. Und die No-Way Kampagne funktioniert. Wer nach Australien einwandern will, kann das doch legal tun. Machen jedes Jahr (gut 2020 wegen Corona vielleicht nicht) zehntausende Menschen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dabei ist noch nicht berücksichtigt, dass die Flüchtlingsströme damit nicht abreißen, ja noch nicht einmal verringert werden. Gegebenenfalls verlagern sie sich erst einmal dahin, wo es einfacher ist durchzukommen - und zwar genau so lange, bis dort dichter gemacht wird als da, wo zuvor dicht gemacht wurde. Ein bißchen wie Stuhltanz, bei dem letztendlich logischerweise der Stuhl desjenigen leer bleibt, der seine eigenen rechtlichen und moralischen Standards so weit lockern kann wie kein anderer - womit man dann auf einer Stufe mit jenen gescheiterten Staaten und Systemen steht, vor bzw. aus welchen die Leute abhauen. Oder kürzer ausgedrückt: Wenn du nicht willst, dass Leute sich aus der Schei3e zu dir retten, musst du letzten Endes noch beschissener sein.



Richtig. Und solange die soziale Hängematte in Deutschland zu verlockend ist, solange wollen die illegalen Einwanderer zu uns. Ergo muss das unattraktiver gemacht werden.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur ... Wenn du so beschissen geworden bist, was hast du dann mit der ganzen Aktion verteidigen können?



Siehe Dänemark. Links in sozialen Fragen, rechts in Einwanderungsfragen. Man hat sein eigenes Land und seine Bevölkerung verteidigt. Sozialstaat und offene Grenzen funktioniert auf Dauer einfach nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (24. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die Mehrheit der Mitgliedsstaaten der EU auf Abschottung setzten, kann man da sicherlich Lösungen finden.


Man kann auch von vornherein rechtmäßige Lösungen finden. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das, was du programmatisch als "auf Abschottung setzen" bezeichnest, doch eher ein bunter Salat ist. Vollkommen dicht machen wollen lediglich die üblichen Verdächtigen, welche die EU ohnehin eher als Verteiler von Finanzspritzen und nicht als Gemeinschaft sehen, die sich zumindest ein paar unveräußerliche Werte teilt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Australien nur begrenzt und was juckt es auf Deutsch gesagt, Australien, wie die internationale Gemeinschaft das sieht.


Spätestens dann, wenn man auf gute Beziehungen angewiesen ist, pflegt sich diese (übrigens wiederum lediglich von dir unterstellte) Haltung recht zügig zu ändern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist letzten Endes eine Frage des Geldes. Und ob dieser EU-Staat sicher ist oder nicht, soll nicht unser Problem sein.


Welcher Teil von "exterritorial" war dir unverständlich? Das sogenannte australische Modell setzt voraus, dass man eine Parkposition *außerhalb* hat.

Aber gut, meinetwegen kannst du die von mir erstellte Problemkette verkürzen: Schon jetzt wären EU-Länder bereit, mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wenn andere EU-Länder sich an den unmittelbaren und mittelbaren Kosten beteiligen würden. Die Begeisterung ist da allerdings sehr verhalten.
Was bringt dich auf den Gedanken, dass ausgerechnet bei deiner Idee die Taschen aufgehen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn er nicht europäischen Boden betritt, kriegt er einfach kein Asyl gewährt.


Ich fürchte fast, dass es um deine Rechenkünste ähnlich desolat bestellt ist wie um deine geographischen und (staats-) rechtlichen Kenntnisse, aber du kannst ja zumindest mal grob überschlagen, wie schnell sich Lager füllen, die einen Zufluss, aber keinen Abfluss haben. Selbst wenn das rein vom Platz, Infrastruktur und Logistik her möglich wäre, gäbe das eine Kostenexplosion, die zu berechnen ich dir noch nicht einmal überschlagsweise zumuten möchte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso zurückgeführt werden? Genau dafür bezahlt Australien die anderen Länder doch. Die sind dann dort.


Du willst dir das sogenannte australische Modell bitte noch einmal genau ansehen. Australien zahlt dafür, dort   temporäre (!) Aufnahmelager betreiben zu dürfen. Alle dort untergebrachten Personen müssen entweder Asyl oder Duldung erhalten oder abgeschoben werden - anfänglich mit sehr großzügigen, aber jetzt deutlich engeren Fristen, aber nachdem es chaotische Zustände in sich immer schneller füllenden Lagern gab und der Wirt trotz der willkommenen Zahlungen die Geduld verlor.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Australien will keine illegalen Einwanderer. Und die No-Way Kampagne funktioniert. Wer nach Australien einwandern will, kann das doch legal tun. Machen jedes Jahr (gut 2020 wegen Corona vielleicht nicht) zehntausende Menschen.


Flüchtlinge und Einwanderer haben Schnittmengen, sind aber nicht dasselbe, auch wenn gewisse Leute das gerne in einen Topf werfen.

Und obwohl ich mich erinnere, dir das schon einmal (vermeintlich) idiotensicher erklärt zu haben, noch einmal ganz kurz: Für eine legale Einwanderung brauchst du funktionierende rechtsstaatliche Strukturen auf beiden Enden. Bevor ich dir das jetzt noch einmal im Detail erklären muss, stell dir doch einfach mal vor, wie beispielsweise das Regime in Damaskus im Falle seiner Gegner auf offizielle Ausreiseersuchen oder Ausreise_versuche_ reagieren würde:
"Hey, Baschar, alter Halunke, ich hab' genug von dir und will nach Australien auswandern. Irgendwelche Einwände?"
"Nö, gar nicht. Hier hast du deine Ausreisepapiere mit meiner persönlichen warmen Empfehlung an Scotty. Friede sei mit dir!" 

Die für entsprechende Gesuche von Syrern an Australien theoretisch zuständige australische Botschaft befindet sich übrigens in Beirut. Das liegt im Libanon, falls du es noch nicht wusstest. Ist gar nicht so weit entfernt, wenn man es gerne offiziell machen möchte und zufällig kugelfest ist. Oder auf Folter durch den DMG und Co. steht. Sowas soll's ja geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann auch von vornherein rechtmäßige Lösungen finden.



Die EU hatte ja auch keine Bedenken beim Türkei Deal oder bei Verhandlungen mit Libyen. Alles möglich, wenn man will.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das, was du programmatisch als "auf Abschottung setzen" bezeichnest, doch eher ein bunter Salat ist. Vollkommen dicht machen wollen lediglich die üblichen Verdächtigen, welche die EU ohnehin eher als Verteiler von Finanzspritzen und nicht als Gemeinschaft sehen, die sich zumindest ein paar unveräußerliche Werte teilt.



Komisch, warum wollte dann niemand die Fachkräfte aus Griechenland, als diese in Moria ihr eigenes Lager angezündet haben? Wer außer Deutchland will die Leute denn noch?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Spätestens dann, wenn man auf gute Beziehungen angewiesen ist, pflegt sich diese (übrigens wiederum lediglich von dir unterstellte) Haltung recht zügig zu ändern.



Dann hat Australien ja trotz internationaler Kritik offenbar gute Beziehungen, denn bisher haben sie ihre Haltung nicht geändert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Welcher Teil von "exterritorial" war dir unverständlich? Das sogenannte australische Modell setzt voraus, dass man eine Parkposition *außerhalb* hat.



Ja, da hatte ich mich verschrieben. Ich wollte NIcht EU-Staat schreiben.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber gut, meinetwegen kannst du die von mir erstellte Problemkette verkürzen: Schon jetzt wären EU-Länder bereit, mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, wenn andere EU-Länder sich an den unmittelbaren und mittelbaren Kosten beteiligen würden. Die Begeisterung ist da allerdings sehr verhalten.
> Was bringt dich auf den Gedanken, dass ausgerechnet bei deiner Idee die Taschen aufgehen?



Weil die Aussicht keine weiteren illegalen Einwanderer zu bekommen sehr verlockend ist.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast, dass es um deine Rechenkünste ähnlich desolat bestellt ist wie um deine geographischen und (staats-) rechtlichen Kenntnisse, aber du kannst ja zumindest mal grob überschlagen, wie schnell sich Lager füllen, die einen Zufluss, aber keinen Abfluss haben. Selbst wenn das rein vom Platz, Infrastruktur und Logistik her möglich wäre, gäbe das eine Kostenexplosion, die zu berechnen ich dir noch nicht einmal überschlagsweise zumuten möchte.



Ein Abfluss ist jederzeit möglich.  Die Leute können die Lager jederzeit RIchtung Heimat verlassen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du willst dir das sogenannte australische Modell bitte noch einmal genau ansehen. Australien zahlt dafür, dort   temporäre (!) Aufnahmelager betreiben zu dürfen. Alle dort untergebrachten Personen müssen entweder Asyl oder Duldung erhalten oder abgeschoben werden - anfänglich mit sehr großzügigen, aber jetzt deutlich engeren Fristen, aber nachdem es chaotische Zustände in sich immer schneller füllenden Lagern gab und der Wirt trotz der willkommenen Zahlungen die Geduld verlor.











						Australische Flüchtlingspolitik - Bootsflüchtlinge ohne Perspektiven
					

Vor fünf Jahren hat Australien einen generellen Aufnahmestopp für Bootsflüchtlinge verhängt. Seither wurden mehr als 3100 Menschen in Internierungslager auf weit entfernte Inseln verfrachtet. Die Entscheidung war umstritten, doch ihre wichtigsten Ziele hat die Regierung erreicht.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




"Ein Asylsuchender, der gar nicht erst nach Australien kommt oder aufbricht, ist einer weniger, der später wieder abgeschoben werden muss."



Mahoy schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge und Einwanderer haben Schnittmengen, sind aber nicht dasselbe, auch wenn gewisse Leute das gerne in einen Topf werfen.



Nur sind illegale Einwanderer immer noch keine Flüchtlinge, auch wenn man dieses Narrativ seit 5 Jahren bemüht.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und obwohl ich mich erinnere, dir das schon einmal (vermeintlich) idiotensicher erklärt zu haben, noch einmal ganz kurz: Für eine legale Einwanderung brauchst du funktionierende rechtsstaatliche Strukturen auf beiden Enden. Bevor ich dir das jetzt noch einmal im Detail erklären muss, stell dir doch einfach mal vor, wie beispielsweise das Regime in Damaskus im Falle seiner Gegner auf offizielle Ausreiseersuchen oder Ausreise_versuche_ reagieren würde:
> "Hey, Baschar, alter Halunke, ich hab' genug von dir und will nach Australien auswandern. Irgendwelche Einwände?"
> "Nö, gar nicht. Hier hast du deine Ausreisepapiere mit meiner persönlichen warmen Empfehlung an Scotty. Friede sei mit dir!"



Was genau willst du mir sagen? Das nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat, legal nach Australien einzuwandern? Ist mir bewusst. Ist aber nicht mein und auch nicht das Problem Australiens.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Die für entsprechende Gesuche von Syrern an Australien theoretisch zuständige australische Botschaft befindet sich übrigens in Beirut. Das liegt im Libanon, falls du es noch nicht wusstest. Ist gar nicht so weit entfernt, wenn man es gerne offiziell machen möchte und zufällig kugelfest ist. Oder auf Folter durch den DMG und Co. steht. Sowas soll's ja geben.



Also haben diese Leute einfach Pech gehabt und kommen nicht legal nach Australien. So what?


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2020)

Salve,

ich setze hier in diesem Thread bewusst ein Gegenbeispiel und möchte auf folgenden Fall aufmerksam machen.




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Wer Interesse hat zu helfen und solch ein Vorgehen wie ich, für blanken Irrsinn hält, kann an ensprchender Petition teilnehmen.








						Unterzeichner: Eine unbefristete Aufenthaltsgenehmigung in Deutschland für Farah Demir - Online-Petition
					

Farah Demir lebt seit 34 Jahren in Deutschland und ist in der Medizinischen Hochschule Hannover als Fachpflegekraft für Intensivpflege auf der Covid19-Intensivstation tätig. Da ihre aufenthaltsrechtliche Duldung am Ende des Jahres ablaufen wird, fordern Personalrat und Ver.di-Betriebsgruppe der...




					www.openpetition.de


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2020)

Die Frau lebt seit 1986 in Deutschland. Wieso ist sie nicht schon längst deutsche Staatsbürgerin?
Da würde ich doch sofort einen Antrag auf Einbürgerung stellen. Sie sollte das doch mit Leichtigkeit schaffen und das gilt natürlich auch für ihre Familie.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frau lebt seit 1986 in Deutschland. Wieso ist sie nicht schon längst deutsche Staatsbürgerin?
> Da würde ich doch sofort einen Antrag auf Einbürgerung stellen. Sie sollte das doch mit Leichtigkeit schaffen und das gilt natürlich auch für ihre Familie.


Salve,

hast du den Artikel gelesen?
Die Ausländerbehörde erkennt ihre Geburtsurkunde nicht an, auf Grund dieser dubiosen türkischen Listen und sie hat bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit gefunden in den Libanon zu reisen (wie auch ohne Pass), und ihre Indentität "beglaubigen" zu lassen.
Lese dir den Artikel durch und die Stellungnahme unter der Petition, der Fall ist ähnlich gelagert wie damals bei dem Mädchen aus Duisburg, die erst abgeschoben und dann zurück geholt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Dezember 2020)

Solche und ähnliche behördlichen Possen sind leider keine Seltenheit. Ich musste sofort an diese ältere Begebenheit denken: https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/h...nanz-sanktionsliste-der-eu-kam-a-1264211.html. Der gute Mann ist sogar in Deutschland geboren, deutscher Staatsbürger Zeit seines Lebens und ebenfalls eine Stütze der Gesellschaft.

Das nützt aber in keinem Fall etwas, wenn der Amtsschimmel wiehert und/oder lahmt und sich kein Stallbursche verantwortlich fühlt. Wäre Frau Demir unterm Radar geblieben und würde in Stadtparks Drogen verticken, müsste sie nicht darum fürchten, in ein Land abgeschoben zu werden, in das unsere Politiker möglichst nicht einmal dienstlich reisen, zu dem sie keinerlei Bindung hat und das nur auf dem Papier sicher ist.

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es Integrationsunwillige gibt. Nur haben leider viele davon keinen Migrationshintergrund, sondern den deutschen Beamtenstatus oder ein Abgeordnetenmandat.
Wir hätten schon vor 75 Jahren damit anfangen können, ein Einwanderungsland für Menschen zu werden, _die wir hier haben wollen_ und wären heute in jeder Hinsicht besser auf Kriegs- und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge eingestellt. Erstere würden uns nicht so erschrecken und letztere könnten wir viel effektiver sortieren.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Dezember 2020)

@ Mahoy

Was mich bei der Lektüre" deines" Falles und auch "meines" Falles und auch schon in der Vergangenheit immer wieder beschleicht ist, das diese Leute extrem abhängig sind, von der Einstellung und Handhabung ihres Sachbearbeiters.
Frau Demir hatte ja schon Ausweispapiere und war praktisch kurz vor der Einbürgerung, als nach einem Sacharbeiterwechsel plötzlich alles anders wurde, plus dieser Zentralrigisterauszug der Türkei, von dem die (Türkei) aber nichts wissen will.
Bei deinem geschilderten Fall, saß anscheinend bei einem Rechtspfleger der Furz quer und als dann öffentlicher Druck kam, ging ja dann alles ganz schnell und selbstredend wird es bei seinem eigenen Bruder anders gehandhabt, da fasst man sich als Bürger echt an den Kopf.
Bei Frau Demir ist der ganze Fall und ihre Geschichte eigentlich eine Frechheit, da es viele Möglichkeiten, auch über das deutsche Konsulat im Libanon gäbe, die Geschichte für die ganze Fanilie zu klären, aber anscheinend will man in Hameln nicht.
Ich stimme deiner Analys zu, so lange es aber nicht so ist, muss so etws wie eine Stufenweise Ausführungsanweisung oder Gesetz  für solche Fälle her, die den Ermessungsspielraum eines Sacharbeiters bei vorgegebenen Voraussetzungen in die richtige Richtung eingrenzen.

Ist Jemand z.B.

5 -10-15-20 Jahre  in Deutschland ohne straffällig zu werden, treten automatisch rechtliche Voraussetzungen für eine Staatsangehörigkeit in Kraft, das ganze kann durch Faktoren wie Ausbildungsabschluss, und feste Anstellung noch beschleunigt werden, dann wäre Ruhe im Karton.
So wie es jetzt ist, dass man auf das Gutdünken des Sacharbeiters angewiesen ist, egal wie man sich verhält geht gar nicht!


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> hast du den Artikel gelesen?
> Die Ausländerbehörde erkennt ihre Geburtsurkunde nicht an, auf Grund dieser dubiosen türkischen Listen und sie hat bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit gefunden in den Libanon zu reisen (wie auch ohne Pass), und ihre Indentität "beglaubigen" zu lassen.
> Lese dir den Artikel durch und die Stellungnahme unter der Petition, der Fall ist ähnlich gelagert wie damals bei dem Mädchen aus Duisburg, die erst abgeschoben und dann zurück geholt wurde.


Da siehst du aber wieder mal, dass Deutschland ein Land ist, das ohne Zettel nicht funktioniert. Du musst für alles irgendwo einen Zettel haben, auf dem steht, dass du das und das kannst und dort und dort herkommst.
Klar kann sie ihre Identität nicht verifizieren. Wie soll das auch gehen. wenn du aus einem Kriegsgebiet flüchtest und nur das mitnehmen kannst, was du in die Hände bekommst?
Daher frage ich mich ja auch, wieso sie nicht schon längst deutsche Staatsbürgerin ist. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, jemanden einzubürgern, der schon so lange hier lebt und alle Bildungsstufen mitgemacht hat.
Da muss der deutsche Staat mal von den Zetteln wegkommen und einfach mal die Wirklichkeit betrachten.
Da würde ich mich wirklich an den Bundespräsidenten wenden und ihn ansprechen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> das diese Leute extrem abhängig sind, von der Einstellung und Handhabung ihres Sachbearbeiters.


Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%. Gilt für viele Dinge.


----------



## Eckism (18. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da siehst du aber wieder mal, dass Deutschland ein Land ist, das ohne Zettel nicht funktioniert. Du musst für alles irgendwo einen Zettel haben, auf dem steht, dass du das und das kannst und dort und dort herkommst.


Ohne diesen Zettel kann man aber meines Wissens nach auch nicht abgeschoben werden....sonst könnte man ja sonst was sagen, wo man herkommt. Dir gefällt es auf Island...zack, du sagst, du kommst aus Island und wirst dahin "abgeschoben". 
Das ist wieder so ein Fall, wo ein übereifriger Sesselfurzer was beweisen will, weil der braune Kringel um den Hals nicht geklappt hat.
Die kriminellen Clans kommen gleich mit ihren Anwälten, da sucht man sich das leichteste Opfer...


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2020)

Na ja, für eine Abschiebung muss noch das Land zustimmen, in das abgeschoben werden soll, bzw. ein entsprechendes Abkommen existieren. Aber ansonsten könntest du so ziemlich recht haben.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

Karin Strenz: Todesursache von CDU-Politikerin noch unklar
					

Die CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete Karin Strenz ist gestorben. Sie wurde 53 Jahre alt.




					www.zdf.de
				




Wieder einer weniger, diesmal aber unerwartete Ursache.

Was interessant bleibt:


> Es habe sich um keine Dienstreise im Auftrag des Deutschen Bundestags gehandelt, sagte ein Parlamentssprecher am Montag auf Nachfrage. Ein Sprecher der CDU/CSU-Fraktion teilte mit, dass es auch keine Fraktionsreise gewesen sei.


----------



## Don-71 (22. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieder einer weniger, diesmal aber unerwartete Ursache.


Geht es noch Pietätloser?
Ich habe dir das schon mal gesagt, du solltest mit deinem Hass gegen die Union dringend  zum Arzt gehen.
Die Gleichsetzung von Rücktritten mit einem unerwarteten Tod und deinem Kommentar dazu, zeigt das du anscheinend keinen klaren Gedanken mehr formulieren kannst und deine Empathie gegenüber einem Menschen unter dem Gullideckel haust!


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Geht es noch Pietätloser?


Natürlich, mein Kommentar ist ziemlich neutral.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Gleichsetzung von Rücktritten mit einem unerwarteten Tod


Das ist keine Gleichsetzung aber sie gehört personell zur Gruppe der Abgeordneten die zurückgetreten sind.


> Der Bundestag hatte ihre Immunität im Januar 2020 aufgehoben. Der Unionspolitikerin wurden fragwürdige Verbindungen nach Aserbaidschan vorgeworfen. Im Zusammenhang mit Geldflüssen aus dem autoritär regierten Land gab es Durchsuchungen bei Strenz.



Aber du kannst dir sicher sein, ich sehe die Schande für die deutsche Politik auch lieber hinter Gittern als  unter der Erde.


----------



## Don-71 (22. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist keine Gleichsetzung aber sie gehört personell zur Gruppe der Abgeordneten die zurückgetreten sind.


Quelle?
1. War sie nicht zurückgetreten, sie wird in jedem Artikel als Mitglied der CDU/CSU Fraktion angegeben.
2. Ist der Tod kein Rücktritt!
3. Ist eine Aufhebung der Immnunität noch keine Verurteilung!



> Wieder einer weniger, diesmal aber unerwartete Ursache.


Pietätloser geht es nicht mehr, Gossen Niveau, als Kommentar zu einem plötzlichen Tod.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Quelle?


Na sie gehört zu der Gruppe von Abgeordneten bei denen es wohl Gründe für Ermittlungen gibt.
Das war gemeint.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Pietätloser geht es nicht mehr, Gossen Niveau, zu einem plötzlichen Tod.


Soll ich hier was vorheucheln? Ihrer Familie sag ich das natürlich nicht ins Gesicht.

Sonst gilt das hier:


Sparanus schrieb:


> lieber hinter Gittern als unter der Erde.


----------



## seahawk (6. April 2021)

Mal wieder ein guter Artikel über Rassismus in Deutschland:









						„Ich finde in Deutschland einfach keine Freundin“
					

Adam, 36, musste mit seiner Flucht aus Syrien auch seine Beziehung hinter sich lassen. Als Single in Deutschland erfährt er oft Alltagsrassismus.




					www.jetzt.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein guter Artikel über Rassismus in Deutschland:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt?
Dann findet der halt keine. Wenn den potentiellen Freundinnen die Herkunft nicht passt ist das halt so, ner anderen passt die Haarfarbe oder Lieblingsautomarke nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein guter Artikel über Rassismus in Deutschland:


Dagegen kann ich zig Fälle stellen die ich kenne mit Partner.


----------



## Mahoy (6. April 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und jetzt?
> Dann findet der halt keine. Wenn den potentiellen Freundinnen die Herkunft nicht passt ist das halt so, ner anderen passt die Haarfarbe oder Lieblingsautomarke nicht.


Einen "Anspruch" hat er natürlich nicht, ebenso wenig wie du und ich. 

Aber das ist nicht der Punkt. Wenn es zutrifft, dass er durchaus Interessentinnen hat, deren Interesse schlagartig erlischt, sobald sie seine Herkunft erfahren und ohne dass er sich inkorrekt verhalten hätte, wäre das in der Tat ein Zeichen für "Rassismus" (eingebürgerter Sammelbegriff für Ablehnung aufgrund von Ethnie und/oder räumlicher Herkunft).

Deine Haarfarbe und Lieblingsautomarke kannst du übrigens wechseln, wenn du es mit ausreichend hoher Priorität auf eine Beziehung anlegst. Deine Herkunft nicht; die kannst du allenfalls verheimlichen - sofern du eine ernst gemeinte Beziehung auf einem Geheimnis oder gar auf einer Lüge gründen willst.

(Wenn er nur was zum V0egeln suchen würde, könnte er die Bekanntschaft auch bis zum nächsten Morgen in dem Glauben lassen, er wäre der vermutete Latin Lover. Will und macht er aber augenscheinlich nicht.)


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2021)

Wobei das jetzt auch wieder kein Artikel im Sinne eines objektiv recherchierten Tatsachenberichtes ist, sondern ein Erfahrungsbericht mit persönlicher Meinungsäußerung.
Wie representativ das für den Querschnitt durch die Bevölkerung ist, ist davon abhängig, wo der Typ verkehrt (im nicht sexuellen Kontext).

Für die Frauen, die ich bislang getroffen habe, war ich immer nur irgendwie der Depp zum Ausheulen. Für mehr war/bin ich leider zu wenig Johnny Depp und zu sehr richtiger Depp.
Könnte jetzt auch behaupten, alle Frauen sind einfach nur kurzsichtig und oberflächlich, allerdings sind meine Erfahrungen halt auch nur stichprobenartig.


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Karin Strenz: Todesursache von CDU-Politikerin noch unklar
> 
> 
> Die CDU-Bundestagsabgeordnete Karin Strenz ist gestorben. Sie wurde 53 Jahre alt.
> ...



Ist nun eigentlich klar, ob es eine natürliche Ursache war?
Oder waren die Russen diesmal erfolgreicher, als beim letzten mal.


----------



## Sparanus (7. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder waren die Russen diesmal erfolgreicher, als beim letzten mal.


Ach geh mal mit Verschwörungstheorien weg.








						CDU-Politikerin Strenz stirbt auf Flug: Passagier schildert bestürzende Beobachtungen kurz zuvor
					

Nach dem überraschenden Tod der CDU-Abgeordneten Karin Strenz ist die Todesursache noch immer unklar. Ein Passagier, der mit Strenz im Flugzeug saß, schildert nun seine Eindrücke.




					www.merkur.de
				






> Ein Firmenchef aus Thüringen erzählte der _Bild-_Zeitung, dass er die Politikerin und ihren Ehemann im Hotel auf Kuba kennengelernt habe. „Wir waren zehn Tage gleichzeitig im Hotel Meliá in Varadero. In den ersten Tagen war die CDU-Politikerin noch sehr laut und auffällig.* Sie feierte mit anderen Hotelgästen auch schon morgens an der Bar* und präsentierte anderen Hotelgästen Fotos von sich und ihrer Freundin Angela (Merkel, d. Red.). Sie strich ihre politische Bedeutung für unser Land heraus“, erinnert sich der Unternehmer.


Gab ne Reisewarnung, sie fliegt zum feiern hin, vORbiLd


----------



## sereksim (8. April 2021)

Zum Thema Rassismus gibt es ja nicht nur anekdotische Evidenz, sondern auch handfeste Erhebungen. Hier zum Beispiel über Diskriminierung auf dem Mietmarkt:









						Plötzlich Ausländerin
					

Unsere Autorin sah sich immer als Deutsche – bis sie zum ersten Mal eine eigene Wohnung suchen musste




					www.fluter.de
				











						Diskriminierung auf dem Mietmarkt
					

Wer mit einem ausländischen Namen eine Wohnung sucht, hat es deutlich schwerer als ein deutscher Bewerber.



					www.hanna-und-ismail.de


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gab ne Reisewarnung, sie fliegt zum feiern hin



Erklärt aber nicht warum sie später tot ist.


----------



## Sparanus (8. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Erklärt aber nicht warum sie später tot ist.


Nein, aber das war auch keine Erklärung für ihren Tod


sereksim schrieb:


> Hier zum Beispiel über Diskriminierung auf dem Mietmarkt:


Ach Männer werden stärker diskriminiert als Frauen, ist ja interessant. Sehr interessant, dass das nur nebenbei erwähnt wird.
Ansonsten:
Namen und Geschlecht bei sowas randomisieren und fertig.

Gleichzeitig verstehe ich nicht warum man den eigenen Nachnamen nicht dem Land in dem man lebt anpassen darf.
Wenn ich in die USA emigrieren würde, würde ich mich auch lieber Smith statt Schmidt nennen.


----------



## seahawk (8. April 2021)

Mehr Artikel über den beschämdenden offenen Rassismus in Deutschland:









						Rückzug aus der Politik wegen Rassismus: Die gläserne Decke
					

Was ist uns eine plurale Gesellschaft wert, die sich auch in der Politik abbildet? Der Fall Tareq Alaows zeigt: Zuschauen und freuen reicht nicht.




					taz.de
				












						Antimuslimischer Rassismus in Berlin: Frauen besonders betroffen
					

Das Netzwerk Inssan hat wegen Corona in 2020 etwas weniger Fälle von antimuslimischem Rassismus gemeldet bekommen, gibt aber keine Entwarnung.




					taz.de
				












						Dozentin über Anti-Rassismus-Schulungen: „Es geht darum, Macht zu teilen“
					

Ikram Errahmouni-Rimi schult gegen rassistische Diskriminierung. Ein Gespräch über Schamgefühle und das Abgeben von Privilegien.




					taz.de


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach Männer werden stärker diskriminiert als Frauen, ist ja interessant. Sehr interessant, dass das nur nebenbei erwähnt wird.


Aus der Gruppe derjenigen, die wegen ihres Namens diskriminiert werden, werden Männern noch stärker diskriminiert. Sprich, biodeutsche Vermieter wollen als Mieter beispielsweise arabische Männer noch ein wenig weniger gerne als arabische Frauen, was aber an dem im Artikel geschilderten Grundproblem jedoch wenig ändert.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig verstehe ich nicht warum man den eigenen Nachnamen nicht dem Land in dem man lebt anpassen darf.
> Wenn ich in die USA emigrieren würde, würde ich mich auch lieber Smith statt Schmidt nennen.


Ich nicht. 
Aber ja, abseits von Wollen oder Nichtwollen ist die Hürde für eine Änderung des Familiennamens in Deutschland recht hoch.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus der Gruppe derjenigen, die wegen ihres Namens diskriminiert werden, werden Männern noch stärker diskriminiert.


Genau das habe ich geschrieben.
Ich finde es trotzdem interessant und mich interessiert ob das auch für Männer und Frauen mit deutschen Namen gilt. Stattdessen wird das im Nebensatz gesagt. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber ja, abseits von Wollen oder Nichtwollen ist die Hürde für eine Änderung des Familiennamens in Deutschland recht hoch.


Ich schrieb ja auch von dürfen und nicht von wollen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es trotzdem interessant und mich interessiert ob das auch für Männer und Frauen mit deutschen Namen gilt. Stattdessen wird das im Nebensatz gesagt.


Man beachte die zweite Tabelle im Artikel: Wenn das Geschlecht schon bei Testkandidat(inn)en mit polnischen und italienischen Namen (im Gegensatz zu arabischen und türkischen) keinen Unterschied ausmacht, wird es anzunehmenderweise auch bei deutschen Namen keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Männlein und Weiblein geben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> wird es anzunehmenderweise auch bei deutschen Namen keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Männlein und Weiblein geben.


Möglich, aber nicht zwangsläufig.
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum das grade im islamischen Kulturraum so extrem ist.


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum das grade im islamischen Kulturraum so extrem ist.


Zu den "üblichen" Vorbehalten gegenüber Menschen mit ausländisch klingenden Namen kommt eben noch eine empfundene Bedrohung hinzu.

Aber ich will kein Heuchler sein: Leider hat die Erfahrung in Vermieterkreisen gezeigt, dass bei bestimmten Personengruppen häufiger Probleme zu erwarten sind.  Dabei geht es nicht allein um Herkunft, aber eben _auch_ darum. Gegenüber Wohnungssuchenden, die diese Merkmale teilen, ohne Mitschuld am schlechten Leumund zu haben, ist das selbstverständlich unfair, aber was ist in der Praxis die Alternative? Wenn sich ein Vermieter das erhöhte Risiko aufbürden soll, einen faulen Apfel zu erwischen, wäre das auch nicht gerechter.

Da kann man eigentlich nur eine Strategie fahren, bei der man mit sich selbst in die Augen schauen kann. Für mich heißt das: Bei dem von mir vermieteten Objekt spielt der Name des/der Wohnungssuchenden keine Rolle. Wenn ich Leerstand habe, antworte ich allen Interessenten, die mir eine aussagekräftige Anfrage geschickt haben.  Wenn Ismael Hamed und Manfred Schmidt einen gleich guten Eindruck hinterlassen, gilt die Reihenfolge der Anfrage.


----------



## Sparanus (12. April 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zu den "üblichen" Vorbehalten gegenüber Menschen mit ausländisch klingenden Namen kommt eben noch eine empfundene Bedrohung hinzu.


Das meine ich nicht. 
Wenn man komplett auf Vorurteile hört, erwartet man aus diesen Kulturraum eher keine Frauen die sich
eine eigene Wohnung suchen und wenn sie es doch tun erwartet man wahrscheinlich eine emanzipiertere Frau.
Also wenn man aus diesem Weltbild denkt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> aber was ist in der Praxis die Alternative?


Wie schon geschrieben, Anschreiben mit Pseudonymen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2021)

Ist das Teil der Willkommenskultur?









						Kritik von Islam-Verbänden: Schärfere Regeln für das Erscheinungsbild von Beamten
					

Beamte müssen sich künftig so kleiden, dass kein Zweifel an ihrer neutralen Amtsführung besteht. Unter die Regelung fallen Körperschmuck und religiöse Symbole. Muslime befürchten ein Kopftuchverbot durch die Hintertür.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2021)

Solange man Beamten den Ventilator nicht wegnimmt, juckt das von denen glaub' ich keinen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen, das betrifft alle. Wirklich alle.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist das Teil der Willkommenskultur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut richtiger Vorgang.

Wer den Staat repräsentiert, sollte in gar keiner Form irgendwelche religiösen Symbole oder Kleidungsstücke tragen. Der Staat und seine Repräsentanten sollen weltanschaulich neutral sein.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer den Staat repräsentiert, sollte in gar keiner Form irgendwelche religiösen Symbole oder Kleidungsstücke tragen. Der Staat und seine Repräsentanten sollen weltanschaulich neutral sein.


Also hängen wir auch die Kreuze in den Staatskanzleien ab?





__





						Bericht aus der Kabinettssitzung vom 24. April 2018: – Bayerisches Landesportal
					

Offizielles Landesportal der Bayerischen Staatsregierung: Aktuelle Meldungen, Infos zum Freistaat Bayern, Politikthemen.




					www.bayern.de
				






> Gleichzeitig wurde beschlossen, dass ab 1. Juni im Eingangsbereich jedes bayerischen Dienstgebäudes ein Kreuz hängen soll. „Das Kreuz ist grundlegendes Symbol unserer bayerischen Identität und Lebensart. Es steht für elementare Werte wie Nächstenliebe, Menschenwürde und Toleranz“, so *Söder*. Im Anschluss an die Kabinettssitzung brachte Söder ein Kreuz im Eingangsbereich der Bayerischen Staatskanzlei an.



Auf gehts Maggus, bitte wieder abhängen. Danke.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2021)

...und nicht zu vergessen, in den Klassenzimmern. 

(also zumindest in Bayern hängen die da noch überproportional häufig).


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also hängen wir auch die Kreuze in den Staatskanzleien ab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Abhängen der Kreuze wäre absolut angebracht und zwingend erforderlich.

Kreuze haben weder in Staatskanzleien, noch sonst wo in staatlichen Räumen zu hängen.  Das gebietet die staatliche Neutralität und auch die Trennung von Staat und Kirche.

Dass das im Jahr 2021 immer noch nicht überall passiert ist, ist in der Tat skandalös.

Aber warum ist deine erste Reaktion "Whababoutism"? Ich dachte immer, dass wäre keine zulässige Argumentation.


----------



## hoffgang (10. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber warum ist deine erste Reaktion "Whababoutism"? Ich dachte immer, dass wäre keine zulässige Argumentation.


Das war eine berechtigte Frage, nicht dass diese Regeln als selektive Verordnung interpretiert werden.
Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, seine Beamten dürfen keine religiösen Symbole zeigen, dann muss das für alle Religionen gelten. Und da bin ich gespannt ob Bayern z.b. sich dran hält, oder ob dann genau hier Unterscheidungen getroffen werden.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Mai 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das war eine berechtigte Frage, nicht dass diese Regeln als selektive Verordnung interpretiert werden.
> Wenn der Staat der Meinung ist, seine Beamten dürfen keine religiösen Symbole zeigen, dann muss das für alle Religionen gelten. Und da bin ich gespannt ob Bayern z.b. sich dran hält, oder ob dann genau hier Unterscheidungen getroffen werden.


Gleich vorweg, ich bin auch dafür, das die Kreuze abhängt werden, aber das hat nichts mit dem Gesetz zu tun.
Hier geht es ausschließlich um Beamte und ihr äußeres Erscheinungsbild!



> Der  Bundesrat hat am Freitag ein Gesetz mit Vorschriften zur äußeren Erscheinung von Beamten passieren lassen. Es enthält Regelungen darüber, inwieweit Tattoos, Piercings, Bärte oder anderer Körperschmuck für Beamte zulässig ist. Bei Islam-Verbänden stieß das Gesetz auf Widerstand, weil sie ein Kopftuchverbot durch die Hintertür befürchten.
> Im Gesetz heißt es, dass das Tragen religiöser Merkmale dann eingeschränkt oder untersagt werden kann, „wenn sie objektiv geeignet sind, das Vertrauen in die neutrale Amtsführung der Beamtin oder des Beamten zu beinträchtigen“. In der Begründung wird auf die Neutralitätspflicht des Staates verwiesen. Als Beispiele werden das muslimische Kopftuch, die jüdische Kippa und das christliche Kreuz genannt.





seahawk schrieb:


> *Ist das Teil der Willkommenskultur?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer als *Beamter* in Deutschland tätig werden will, kann kein Teil einer Willkommenskultur sein, sondern muss ein *integrierter *Teil der Bevölkerung sein, und sich mit diesem Staat und seiner Gesellschaft identifizieren, sprich mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden des GG stehen.


----------



## JePe (10. Mai 2021)

Magst Du mir (uns) in ein paar griffigen, verstaendlichen Saetzen erklaeren, warum Du scheinbar "integriert sein" und "Willkommenskultur" fuer einen Widerspruch haelst?

Ich sehe da naemlich keinen. Wenn solchen Beamt*innen, die ueber die Gewaehrung von Asyl entscheiden, das Tragen von Kreuzen und Polizist*innen, die Demonstrationen begleiten, das Fraternisieren mit vom Verfassungsschutz beobachteten Stroemungen verwehrt wird, habe ich damit aber kein Problem.


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer als *Beamter* in Deutschland tätig werden will, kann kein Teil einer Willkommenskultur sein, sondern muss ein *integrierter *Teil der Bevölkerung sein, und sich mit diesem Staat und seiner Gesellschaft identifizieren, sprich mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden des GG stehen.


Für eine bunte Gesellschaft muss auch der Behördenmitarbeiter ein Abbild der Gesellschaft sein, also warum sollen muslimische Beamtinnen kein Kopftuch tragen? Ich hätte weit mehr Vertauen zu so einer Frau, als einen weißen Mann mit Glatze.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für eine bunte Gesellschaft muss auch der Behördenmitarbeiter ein Abbild der Gesellschaft sein, also warum sollen muslimische Beamtinnen kein Kopftuch tragen? *Ich hätte weit mehr Vertauen zu so einer Frau, als einen weißen Mann mit Glatze.*


Was für eine fein diskiriminierende Aussage, Gratulation.
Eine Frau mit Kopftuch ist objektiv nicht einen deut vertrauenserweckender als ein weißer Dude mit Glatze, da erstere genauso eine islamististische Weltanschauung haben kann wie letzterer eine rechtsextreme Gesinnung haben könnte.
In jeden Fall hat erstere deutlich wahrscheinlicher eine konservativ religös-geprägte Weltsicht, als das letzterer ein Rechtsextremer ist, das gleich wie wenn jemand in seinem Amtzimmerchen hockt und an der Wand ein großes Kreuz hängen hat, auch der ist im Bezug auf seine Religion sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich verbohrter.

Grundsätzlich braucht es daher in einem sekularen Staat weder jemanden der mit Kreuz um den Hals und an der Wand in seinem Amtszimmer hockt, noch jemanden mit Kopftuch und Bild von Mohammed an der Wand, oder Kippa und Davidstern an der Wand hängend, oder irgend einem anderen religösen Tand.

Religion gehört ins private, nicht in deutsche Amts- / Klassenzimmer!


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2021)

Religion und politische Anschauung gehören nicht in Amtszimmer, aber das Beamtentum sollte schon ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft sein und muss auch für Migrant*innen ein attraktiver Arbeitgeber sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Religion und politische Anschauung gehören nicht in Amtszimmer, aber das Beamtentum sollte schon ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft sein *und muss auch für Migranten ein attraktiver Arbeitgeber sein.*


Und in wie fern braucht es dafür ein Kopftuch, ein Kreuz, oder irgend eine andere religöse Symbolik sichtbar am Körper, in der Amtsstube?

Richtig braucht es gar nicht, außer man meint jedem wie ein Rappender Proll, mit der protzigen Goldkette, sofort auf die Nase binden zu müssen welcher Glaubensrichtung man angehört und wieviel Raum diese im eigenen Leben einnimmt.


----------



## seahawk (11. Mai 2021)

Wenn auch alle Kreuze verschwinden, habe ich da nichts gegen, wenn es nur wieder zur Diskriminierung muslimischer Frauen beiträgt, ist es nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Gleich vorweg, ich bin auch dafür, das die Kreuze abhängt werden, aber das hat nichts mit dem Gesetz zu tun.
> Hier geht es ausschließlich um Beamte und ihr äußeres Erscheinungsbild!


Ich wusste doch wir finden einen Weg um religiöse Minderheiten damit zu diskriminieren.



> Im Gesetz heißt es, dass das Tragen religiöser Merkmale dann eingeschränkt oder untersagt werden kann, „wenn sie objektiv geeignet sind, das Vertrauen in die neutrale Amtsführung der Beamtin oder des Beamten zu beinträchtigen“. In der Begründung wird auf die Neutralitätspflicht des Staates verwiesen. Als Beispiele werden das muslimische Kopftuch, die jüdische Kippa und das *christliche Kreuz* genannt.


Also nur zu meinem Verständnis, der Beamte darf das Kreuz nicht am Körper tragen weil dies " objektiv geeignet sind, das Vertrauen in die neutrale Amtsführung der Beamtin oder des Beamten zu beinträchtigen" er darf es aber in sein Büro hängen und den ganzen Tag ankucken weil dann der zitierte Umstand nicht eintritt?

Und man kann es schon als Beeinträchtigung der neutralen Amtsführung betrachten wenn der Ministerpräsident eines Landes persönlich Kreuze aufhängt, bzw. sein Bundesland damit pflastert (in öffentlichen Einrichtungen).
Der doofe Beamte in der Kfz Zulassungsstelle darf kein Kopftuch tragen, oder keine Kippa, darf sich aber den ganzen Tag Old Jesus ansehen den der Maggus persönlich an die Wand gedübelt hat . Das ist Sinnbefreit.

@Nightslaver 
Gut gesagt, jedoch halt ein nicht zu erreichendes Ideal wenn man bedenkt, dass der engste Berater des CDU Kanzlerkandidaten erzkatholisch ausgerichtet ist. https://taz.de/Nathanael-Liminski-in-NRW/!5752330/
Ja, ich weiß, es ist die Taz, aber der Spiegel & die Süddeutsche haben im Grunde denselben Artikel geschrieben, nur isser dort mittlerweile hinter einer Paywall.

Man fragt sich halt was das soll wenn der Beamte kein Kreuz mehr tragen darf, solche Personen jedoch theoretisch zeitnah im Kanzleramt sitzen könnten. Wie siehts denn da aus mit der neutralen Amtsführung.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Mai 2021)

Das ist doch schon wieder eine Aneinanderreihung von Gummibegriffen.
Was genau ist was ein "religiöses Merkmal" und wann sind diese "objektiv geeignet [...], das Vertrauen in die neutrale Amtsführung der Beamtin oder des Beamten zu beeinträchtigen"?

Nehmen wir mal an, ein konfessionsloser Behördenmitarbeiter (m/w/d) trägt im Dienst Kopftücher, Kruzifixe, Davidsterne (oder meinetwegen Pentagramme oder Nudelsiebe) als modisches Accessoire oder aus pragmatischen Gründen (z.B. Kopftuch als Sonnenschutz). Geht es nur danach, ob es für irgendwen kontextunabhängig religiöse Symbole sein _könnten_, oder ob sie es im spezifischen Fall tatsächlich sind? Das dürfte nicht sein, denn das wäre subjektiv, nicht objektiv.

Wie also wird oder wurde der objektive Vertrauensverlust festgestellt? Gibt es beispielsweise repräsentative Studien dazu, dass Lieschen gegenüber Amtspersonen mit Kopftuch und Hassan gegenüber Amtspersonen mit Kreuzkettchen ein eingeschränktes Vertrauen hätte?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> *Das ist doch schon wieder eine Aneinanderreihung von Gummibegriffen.*
> Was genau ist was ein "religiöses Merkmal" und wann sind diese "objektiv geeignet [...], das Vertrauen in die neutrale Amtsführung der Beamtin oder des Beamten zu beeinträchtigen"?
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an, ein konfessionsloser Behördenmitarbeiter (m/w/d) trägt im Dienst Kopftücher, Kruzifixe, Davidsterne (oder meinetwegen Pentagramme oder Nudelsiebe) als modisches Accessoire oder aus pragmatischen Gründen (z.B. Kopftuch als Sonnenschutz). *Geht es nur danach, ob es für irgendwen kontextunabhängig religiöse Symbole sein könnten, oder ob sie es im spezifischen Fall tatsächlich sind*? Das dürfte nicht sein, denn das wäre subjektiv, nicht objektiv.



So so, nach der Überlegung dann, wenn ich als Beamter mir also ein Tuch mit Abbildung der Flagge des Kaiserreichs als Halstuch binde, weil ich das hübsch finde, bin ich ja dann noch kein Rassist & Reichsbürger-Spinner und ist ja nur ein modisches Accessoire, das keine Befangenheit signalisiert und Assoziationen beim Gegenüber auslösen sollte, oder könnte, sowie rechtfertigt?

Weil schließlich ist ist die Kaiserliche Flagge ja nur in bestimmten Kreisen kontextspezifisch gleichgesetzt mit Rechtsextremen Gedankengut & Reichsbürgern? 

Ich denke es ist ziemlich eindeutig, von Sekten mal abgesehen, was Religöse Symbole sind und das wenn ein klar als Jude erkennbarer Polizist einen Moslem kontrolliert dies bei einigen Moslems aus persönlicher "Befangenheit" den Eindruck von "Befangenheit / Schikane" des Polizisten erwecken könnte (ohne dazu jetzt eine Wertung über die Gerechtfertigkeit einer solchen Situation abgeben zu wollen).



> (z.B. Kopftuch als Sonnenschutz)


Werden in der Regel anders gebunden als Kopftücher die aus streng religösen Ansichten getragen werden, die werden nämlich auf bestimmte Art getragen und gewickelt, so das das gesamte Haar durch das Kopftuch verborgen wird und dieses eng am Kopf anliegt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Geht es nur danach, ob es für irgendwen kontextunabhängig religiöse Symbole sein _könnten_, oder ob sie es im spezifischen Fall tatsächlich sind?


Symbole verbieten weil sie für uns mit einer Weltanschauung im Kontext stehen, aber für den Träger was anderes bedeuten?
Ich bitte dich, das tun wir doch schon längst.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Werden in der Regel anders gebunden als Kopftücher die aus streng religösen Ansichten getragen werden, die werden nämlich auf bestimmte Art getragen und gewickelt, so das das gesamte Haar durch das Kopftuch verborgen wird und dieses eng am Kopf anliegt.


Es gibt tatsächlich Unterschiede, guck mal wie viel Haare man bei Frauen im Iran sieht und wie wenig in der Türkei.
(jeweils Frauen die Kopftuch tragen)


----------



## sereksim (12. Mai 2021)

Ich halte das Argument, der Staat und seine Vertreter sollten grundsätzlich nicht religiös auftreten, für absolut legitim und grundsätzlich auch für sehr sinnvoll, aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, es wird etwas an der Realität vorbei argumentiert:
Das Verbot des Tragens religiöser Symbole betrifft nämlich effektiv keine Christen, sondern eben Juden, Muslime, usw. Das einzige religiöse Symbol, das christliche Beamte aufgrund ihres Glaubens tragen könnten, wäre vielleicht eine Kette mit Kreuz. Kopftücher gibt es im deutschen Christentum schon lange nicht mehr wirklich. Es gibt also keine "religiöse Pflicht" zum Tragen irgendeines Objekts. Und selbst wenn: So eine Kreuzkette lässt sich auch einfach unter dem Oberteil tragen.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es jüdischen und muslimischen Menschen mehr oder weniger explizit vorgeschrieben, bestimmte Objekte als Ausdruck ihrer Religion zu tragen.

Was ist also die Konsequenz: Es wird dafür gesorgt, dass sich  jüdische und muslimische Menschen nicht in den Staatsdienst begeben können, christliche Menschen aber schon.

Wenn man also so argumentiert, muss man wenigstens ehrlich sein und diese Konsequenz mit benennen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Das Verbot des Tragens religiöser Symbole betrifft nämlich effektiv keine Christen


Das stimmt nun einfach nicht, es betrifft auch Christen die konservativ eingestellt sind. Das ist in Deutschland aber eher selten.


sereksim schrieb:


> Es wird dafür gesorgt, dass sich jüdische und muslimische Menschen nicht in den Staatsdienst begeben können, christliche Menschen aber schon.


Nein, das sorgt dafür, dass diese Menschen sich entscheiden müssen ihre Religion konservativ auszulegen oder
den Alltag in ihrer Religion an die Moderne anzupassen und genau das ist richtig.
Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, geht mit der Zeit.
Welche Diskussion haben wir denn grad mit der Katholischen Kirche? Ach ja es geht um Modernität
dieser religiösen Institution! Niemand hat Verständnis am festhalten an längst überholten Wertevorstellungen.


Ach ja:
Christen sind ja generell auch nicht besser, in Europa haben wir nur relativ viel Glück damit wenn man sich ansieht
wie viele Christen in den USA ticken will man kotzen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Auf der einen Seite will man jetzt über 5 Millionen Muslimen den Aufstieg und Zugang zu einem Teil der Gesellschaft verwehren, auf der anderen Seite beklagen alle sich über "Parallelgesellschaften" und angeblicher Desintegration bei Muslimen. Deutsche Integrationspolitik par excellence...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite will man jetzt 4 Millionen Muslimen den Aufstieg und Zugang zu einem Teil der Gesellschaft verwehren


Du glaubst doch nicht selbst was du schreibst oder?

In unserer Mehrheitsgesellschaft sind nur Menschen die den Glauben auslegen wie vor hunderten Jahren unerwünscht. Guck doch mal welche Shitstorms die katholische Kirche immer abbekommt wenn sie man
wieder was gegen Homosexuelle sagt. Ergo trifft das alle Religionen

Und wer den Islam moderner auslegt muss sich oft genug vor konservativeren Muslimen schützen.
wird von Verbänden als unislamisch bezeichnet etc


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht selbst was du schreibst oder?


Dann lies dir doch gerne mal den Forschungsbericht der BAMF über muslimisches Leben in Deutschland im Jahre 2020 durch. Allein 40% beten täglich, 30% tragen ein Kopftuch, 82% geben an, stark oder eher gläubig zu sein. All diesen Menschen gibt der Staat nun zu verstehen, ihr seid so wie ihr seid nicht ok, assimiliert euch, wenn ihr eine komplette gesellschaftliche Teilhabe anstrebt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> In unserer Mehrheitsgesellschaft sind nur Menschen die den Glauben auslegen wie vor hunderten Jahren unerwünscht.


Jupp, das spüren Muslime jetzt durch dieses neue Gesetz noch mehr, fraglich ist nur, wie sehr das für ein harmonisches Zusammenleben in diesem Land förderlich ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> assimiliert euch, wenn ihr eine komplette gesellschaftliche Teilhabe anstrebt.


Nochmal, das gilt auch für andere Religionen. 
Frag mal evangelikale Christen wie sie die Gesetze in diesem Land so finden, die finden das auch nicht so geil. 
Aber für erzkonservative Christen hat in diesem Land, richtigerweise, auch keiner Verständnis. 

Hör einfach mal die Stimmen zur Testpflicht an Schulen aus diesen Kreisen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nochmal, das gilt auch für andere Religionen.
> Frag mal evangelikale Christen wie sie die Gesetze in diesem Land so finden, die finden das auch nicht so geil.
> Aber für erzkonservative Christen hat in diesem Land, richtigerweise, auch keiner Verständnis.
> 
> Hör einfach mal die Stimmen zur Testpflicht an Schulen aus diesen Kreisen.


Ja, aber wie viele gibt es davon, die erzkonservativ sind. Witzigerweise geht der Forschungsbericht auch darauf ein, und sagt sinngemäß, dass Muslime weitaus religiöser sind als Christen ohne Migrationshintergrund. Muslime sind daher in erster Linie am meisten davon angesprochen und leider auch die größten Leidtragenden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie viele gibt es davon, die erzkonservativ sind.


Aber warum gibt es so wenige Erzkonservative? Wen haben denn die damaligen Gesetze hart getroffen? 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Muslime sind daher in erster Linie am meisten davon angesprochen und leider auch die größten Leidtragenden.


Ob es wirklich so schlimm ist wenn man so ein bisschen angestupst wird endlich mal in diesem Jahrhundert anzukommen? 
Meine Oma erzählt mir immer noch wie sich bei uns in der Stadt katholische und evangelische Schüler geprügelt haben eben weil diese religiöse Trennlinie bestand. 
Ich denke das ist heute sind wir besser und ich hoffe, dass alle Einwanderer und ihre Nachfahren das auch irgendwann verstehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob es wirklich so schlimm ist wenn man so ein bisschen angestupst wird endlich mal in diesem Jahrhundert anzukommen?


Ist es denn andersrum wirklich so schlimm, wenn der Staat seiner gesamten Bevölkerung entsprechend, auf allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft, verfassungskonforme Pluralität ausleben lässt?

Allein schon, der Anstoß für diese Änderung...es ging um einen Rechtsextremen. Werden jetzt etwa Rechtsextremismus und seine Symbole, mit religiösen Symbolen gleichgesetzt?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ist es denn andersrum wirklich so schlimm, wenn wir hier unserer gesamten Bevölkerung entsprechend auf allen Ebenen der Gesellschaft Pluralität ausleben lassen?


Guck in die USA, guck was die evangelikalen und Co gesellschaftlich für einen Schaden anrichten und sag mir ob du sowas hier in Deutschland auch haben willst.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rechtsextremismus und seine Symbole, werden jetzt mit religiösen Symbolen gleichgesetzt?


Die Swastika ist nun mal ein religiöses Symbol aus Buddhismus, Hinduismus und Islam das von den Nazis benutzt wurde und es ist verboten und das unabhängig vom Kontext (außer Lehre und Kunst)


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck in die USA, guck was die evangelikalen und Co gesellschaftlich für einen Schaden anrichten und sag mir ob du sowas hier in Deutschland auch haben willst.


Wieso setzt du das gleich? Was könnten denn Musliminnen mit Kopftuch für einen gesellschaftlichen Schaden ausrichten?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Swastika ist nun mal ein religiöses Symbol aus Buddhismus, Hinduismus und Islam das von den Nazis benutzt wurde und es ist verboten und das unabhängig vom Kontext (außer Lehre und Kunst)


Swastika ist kein religiöses Symbol des Islams. Ich bin auch nicht dafür, dass die Swastika entkriminalisiert wird. Ich spreche mich aber entschieden dagegen aus, den Hijab mit der Swastika gleichzusetzen.

Edit: Letzteres ist absoluter Schwachsinn, da unter der Swastika Millionen von Menschen ihr Leben auf schrecklicher Art verloren haben, während weitere Millionen bis heute noch traumatisiert hinterlassen wurden. Willst du das mit einem Hijab gleichsetzen?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wieso setzt du das gleich? Was könnten denn Musliminnen mit Kopftuch für einen gesellschaftlichen Schaden ausrichten?


Ja was können streng gläubige Menschen für einen Schaden anrichten? Keine Ahnung.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Swastika ist kein religiöses Symbol des Islams.


Dafür sind im Iran aber ziemlich viele Moscheen damit zugekleistert. Falls du ne andere Erklärung hast warum das so ist, gerne. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Willst du das mit einem Hijab gleichsetzen?


Global betrachtet ist der Hijab halt ein Zeichen der Unterdrückung der Frauen.
Ich glaube in SA haben die auch ne Frau vor Gericht verurteilt weil sie mit Glatze keinen Hijab getragen hat (nicht lange her, beim Land bin ich mir aber unsicher).


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite will man jetzt über 5 Millionen Muslimen den Aufstieg und Zugang zu einem Teil der Gesellschaft verwehren, auf der anderen Seite beklagen alle sich über "Parallelgesellschaften" und angeblicher Desintegration bei Muslimen. Deutsche Integrationspolitik par excellence...


Wo wird der Aufstieg verwehrt?
Es ist doch ganz einfach. Religiöse Gegenstände haben in einem säkularen Staat nichts verloren.
Wer also seine Kippa tragen möchte, muss das in seiner Freizeit machen. Das gleiche gilt für ein christliches Kreuz oder für einen islamischen Gegenstand.
Was man viel eher kritisieren könnte ist, dass kirchliche geführte Einrichtungen wie Kindergärten oder Krankhäuser, obwohl vom Staat finanziert, nicht auch dem staatlichen Arbeitsrecht unterlegen sondern den Trägern erlaubt, ihr eigenes Ding zu drehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja was können streng gläubige Menschen für einen Schaden anrichten? Keine Ahnung.


Streng kannst du gerne rauslassen, das ist zu subjektiv. Gläubige oder religiöse Menschen sind also per se gefährlich?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür sind im Iran aber ziemlich viele Moscheen damit zugekleistert. Falls du ne andere Erklärung hast warum das so ist, gerne.


Hör ich zum ersten Mal, Iran ist auch eine schiitische Minderheit. Die haben viele Bräuche, die nichts mit dem Islam der Mehrheit zu tun haben (Zeitehe, sich auspeitschen wegen Kerbala usw.) Du wirst ansonsten in der ganzen islamischen Welt, abgesehen vom Iran, keine Swastikas in Moscheen finden.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Global betrachtet ist der Hijab halt ein Zeichen der Unterdrückung der Frauen.


Wo steht das, oder sprichst du für den ganzen Globus? Und gilt das auch für Nonnen?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Gläubige oder religiöse Menschen sind also per se gefährlich?


Stark religiös-dogmatische Menschen (bzw) Gruppen sind für die Gesellschaft eher ungesund.
Oder welchen positiven Einfluss haben, auch nicht radikale, Abtreibungsgegner in der Gesellschaft?
Welche Unruhe bringt die aktuelle Haltung des Vatikan bzgl. Homosexualität in die Deutsche Gesellschaft?
Ich bringe jetzt einfach explizit christliche Beispiele, damit mir hier nichts vorgeworfen wird.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hör ich zum ersten Mal


Naja gidf kannst du alles googeln.
Ist ja auch kein Vorwurf, dass die dieses Zeichen benutzten, hat ja auch 0 NS Verbindung.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stark religiös-dogmatische Menschen (bzw) Gruppen sind für die Gesellschaft eher ungesund.


Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass solche Menschen leichter zu beeinflussen sind. Da reicht vielleicht ein Denkanstoß oder eine Blase, in der sie sich wieder finden und schon macht man aus einem religiösen Menschen einen radikalen Menschen.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo steht das, oder sprichst du für den ganzen Globus?


Wieder ist die Realität dein Freund:
Was passiert Frauen in den meisten islamischen Ländern wenn es eine Pflicht gibt einen Hijab (oder mehr) zu tragen,
wenn sie es nicht tun?
Das ist kein Vorwurf gegen den einzelnen aber in der Mehrheit trifft es zu.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und gilt das auch für Nonnen?


Historisch definitiv.
Aber Nonne ist ja schon der Beruf, die werden als Nonne ja nicht noch Beamte.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass solche Menschen leichter zu beeinflussen sind.


Nicht unbedingt, denn sie haben ja schon einen stringenten Kurs.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieder ist die Realität dein Freund:
> Was passiert Frauen in den meisten islamischen Ländern wenn es eine Pflicht gibt einen Hijab (oder mehr) zu tragen,
> wenn sie es nicht tun?


Nichts. Reise gerne durch die islamischen Länder von Marokko bis Malaysia.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist kein Vorwurf gegen den einzelnen aber in der Mehrheit trifft es zu.


Ich kenne nur zwei Länder - Iran und Saudi Arabien.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass solche Menschen leichter zu beeinflussen sind. Da reicht vielleicht ein Denkanstoß oder eine Blase, in der sie sich wieder finden und schon macht man aus einem religiösen Menschen einen radikalen Menschen.


Widerspricht dem Forschungsstand. Radikalität, vielmehr gewaltbereiter Extremismus, hat vorwiegend soziologische Gründe. Alles andere sind nur Vorwände gekleidet in Religion.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, denn sie haben ja schon einen stringenten Kurs.


Ich meine ja auch so eine Beeinflussung, die ihre Meinung stärkt.
Wer also klar gegen Abtreibung ist, wird sich von Abtreibungsgegner eher anziehen lassen und das eben noch offensiver fordern.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur zwei Länder - Iran und Saudi Arabien.


Da bist du aber, wie ich auch, falsch informiert.
Ich habe aber auch falsche Maßstäbe angelegt, ich habe zum Beispiel ganz Indonesien gezählt.

Der gesellschaftliche Druck ist abseits von Gesetzen ein anderer.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da bist du aber, wie ich auch, falsch informiert.
> Ich habe aber auch falsche Maßstäbe angelegt, ich habe zum Beispiel ganz Indonesien gezählt.


Zu was gezählt? In Indonesien gibt es keine Kopftuchpflicht.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Der gesellschaftliche Druck ist abseits von Gesetzen ein anderer.


Hier gibt es gesellschaftlichen Druck, wenn ein Kopftuch getragen wird. Ist es jetzt hier besser?


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> In Indonesien gibt es keine Kopftuchpflicht.


Nicht in ganz Indonesien.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt hier besser?


Was ist besser, deinen Kopf zeigen zu dürfen wie Gott dich schuf oder es nicht zu dürfen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ist besser, deinen Kopf zeigen zu dürfen wie Gott dich schuf oder es nicht zu dürfen?


Warum rennst du dann nicht nackt durch die Straße?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hier gibt es gesellschaftlichen Druck, wenn ein Kopftuch getragen wird. Ist es jetzt hier besser?


Ja--sin auch wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst oder willst, die absolute Mehrheit der deutschen Gesellschaft empfindet die Säkularisierung als Errungenschaft. Es war ein Kampf über sehr viele Generationen, religiöse (Gesellschafts) Normen aus dem täglichen Gesellschaftsleben zu verbannen und ihren Einfluss in der Mehrheitsgesellschaft völlig zurückzudrängen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja--sin auch wenn du das nicht verstehen kannst oder willst, die absolute Mehrheit der deutschen Gesellschaft empfindet die Säkularisierung als Errungenschaft. Es war ein Kampf über sehr viele Generationen, religiöse (Gesellschafts) Normen aus dem täglichen Gesellschaftsleben zu verbannen und ihren Einfluss in der Mehrheitsgesellschaft völlig zurückzudrängen.


Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass Europa mit dem Christentum im Mittelalter eine sehr dunkle Epoche hinter sich hat. Und ich weiß auch, dass es ein langer Kampf war, sich aus dem parasitären Griff von Kirche und Adel zu befreien. 

Ich werde nur allergisch, wenn dieses Narrativ als Deckmantel für die eigene Abneigung ggü. Muslim/Innen und dem Islam benutzt wird. 
Die Muslime waren im Gegenzug im Mittelalter sehr viel fortgeschrittener als Europa, und erst durch die Tradierung großer Wissensbereiche aus der Antike und ihrer eigenen Weiterentwicklung verschiedener Bereiche (u.a. Algebra, die 0 als mathematische Zahl, Avicennas Buch der Medizin) konnte Europa zur Renaissance finden, und dadurch quasi auch zur modernen Entwicklung. Und stellt dir mal vor, diese wissenschaftlichen Erfolge, konnten die Muslime des Mittelalters trotz ihrer Religiosität, trotz Kopftuch, trotz Fasten, Beten etc. erreichen, denn der Islam stand und steht nicht konträr zur Forschung, ganz im Gegenteil, der erste offenbarte Vers im Qur'an ist ein Imperativ und lautet "Lies!"...whatever, ich schweife vielleicht gerade zu weit ab. 

Was ich damit sagen will, die Beziehung zur Religion ist für uns Muslime eine ganz andere als für viele europäische Menschen - sie ist nämlich sinn- und identitätsstiftend, und wenn man das nicht begriffen hat, wird man auch nie begreifen, wie frustrierend es für eine Muslima ist, dass sie aufgrund ihres Glaubens ihren Berufswunsch nicht verfolgen kann.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und ihren Einfluss in der Mehrheitsgesellschaft völlig zurückzudrängen.


Ich musste aktiv werden um aus der Kirche auszutreten.
Besser wäre es, zu fragen, ob man für die Kirche Steuern zahlen will oder nicht und es nicht automatisch festlegen, dass gezahlt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> die Beziehung zur Religion ist für uns Muslime eine ganz andere als für viele europäische Menschen - sie ist nämlich sinn- und identitätsstiftend, und wenn man das nicht begriffen hat


Ich würde ja sagen, gut wenn man sonst nichts hat. 
Natürlich braucht jeder Mensch eine gewisse geistige Führung, aber das ist nun wirklich eine veraltete Denke. 
ICH gebe meinem Leben Sinn, ICH gebe mir eine Identität. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, zu fragen, ob man für die Kirche Steuern zahlen will oder nicht und es nicht automatisch festlegen, dass gezahlt wird.


Ich denke mal nicht, dass deine Eltern gezwungen worden dich taufen zu lassen oder dich jemand daran gehindert hat auszutreten bevor du Geld verdient hattest.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sagen, gut wenn man sonst nichts hat.
> Natürlich braucht jeder Mensch eine gewisse geistige Führung, aber das ist nun wirklich eine veraltete Denke.
> ICH gebe meinem Leben Sinn, ICH gebe mir eine Identität.


Schön für dich. Andere Menschen dürfen für sich trotzdem selber ihren Sinn und ihre Identität wählen, braucht man nicht noch so eklig überheblich und arrogant daherkommen und anderen Menschen ihre Identität abwerten...


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Andere Menschen dürfen für sich trotzdem selber ihren Sinn und ihre Identität


Laut deiner Aussage tun sie das ja eben nicht sondern nehmen es als gegeben hin. 

Sowas hat man in Europa in großen Teilen halt hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sowas hat man in Europa in großen Teilen halt hinter sich gelassen.


Klar...wofür stand nochmal das C in der CDU? 🤔


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Klar...wofür stand nochmal das C in der CDU? 🤔


Von wann ist der Parteiname? 
Was war vor der CDU? 
Das Zentrum? 
Saß da noch ein Geistlicher mit Kutte im Parlament? 

Aber hallo haben die sich nach vorn bewegt.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, dass Europa mit dem Christentum im Mittelalter eine sehr dunkle Epoche hinter sich hat. Und ich weiß auch, dass es ein langer Kampf war, sich aus dem parasitären Griff von Kirche und Adel zu befreien.
> 
> Ich werde nur allergisch, wenn dieses Narrativ als Deckmantel für die eigene Abneigung ggü. Muslim/Innen und dem Islam benutzt wird.
> Die Muslime waren im Gegenzug im Mittelalter sehr viel fortgeschrittener als Europa, und erst durch die Tradierung großer Wissensbereiche aus der Antike und ihrer eigenen Weiterentwicklung verschiedener Bereiche (u.a. Algebra, die 0 als mathematische Zahl, Avicennas Buch der Medizin) konnte Europa zur Renaissance finden, und dadurch quasi auch zur modernen Entwicklung. Und stellt dir mal vor, diese wissenschaftlichen Erfolge, konnten die Muslime des Mittelalters trotz ihrer Religiosität, trotz Kopftuch, trotz Fasten, Beten etc. erreichen, denn der Islam stand und steht nicht konträr zur Forschung, ganz im Gegenteil, der erste offenbarte Vers im Qur'an ist ein Imperativ und lautet "Lies!"...whatever, ich schweife vielleicht gerade zu weit ab.
> ...


Super, du kannst es nicht lassen oder? 

Hierzu ist es null nötig das Mittelalter heranzuziehen!

Ich spreche vielmehr über Trennung von Staat und Kirche, Einführung der standesamtlichen Ehe als allein gültige Ehe, staatliche Schulpflicht unter alleiniger staatliche Aufsicht und Hoheit, Reformierung der allgemeinen Gesetzgebung und Einführung von BGB, StGB und den jeweiligen Prozessordnungen, Überwindung des Stigma des unehelichen Kindes, Überwindung abgesprochener Ehen, Abschaffung des Verbots der Abtreibung (ich differenziere das jetzt nicht aus), Scheidungsrecht und Schuldfrage, absolut gleiche Rechte für Frauen und Männer bei Erreichung der Volljährigkeit (Führerschein, Bankkonte etc im Vergleich zu den 50er und 60er Jahre). aber auch die Angleichung von Männern und Frauen bei allen gesellschaftlichen, auch religiös motivierten  Normen/Vorurteilen. Abschaffung der Strafbarkeit von Homosexualität, Einführung der gleichgeschlechtlichen Ehe und deren Gleichstellung. Und schlussendlich ein völlig anderer "Ehrebegriff" zwischen europäischen und arabisch/muslimischen Gesellschaften.
Das alles haben wir die letzten 150 Jahre erreicht und wir wollen es genauso belassen und nichts davon wieder ändern oder von Religion (welche auch immer) beeinflussen lasen. Das sollte man wissen und akzeptieren, wenn man hier auf Dauer leben möchte und an *allen* Teilen des gesellschaftlichen Lebens oder Möglichkeiten teilhaben möchte.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So so, nach der Überlegung dann, wenn ich als Beamter mir also ein Tuch mit Abbildung der Flagge des Kaiserreichs als Halstuch binde, weil ich das hübsch finde, bin ich ja dann noch kein Rassist & Reichsbürger-Spinner und ist ja nur ein modisches Accessoire, das keine Befangenheit signalisiert und Assoziationen beim Gegenüber auslösen sollte, oder könnte, sowie rechtfertigt?


Nicht alles, was hinkt, ist ein Vergleich: Ein Halstuch ist ein Halstuch. Ein Halstuch mit zusätzlicher Symbolik ist nicht mehr nur ein Halstuch.

Ein Kopftuch ist auch nur ein Kleidungsstück. Meine Oma trug noch ganz selbstverständlich eins, und glaub' mir einfach mal, dass die sich nicht zum Islam bekannte.  Es war einfach die Mode ihrer Generation und außerdem ein praktischer Sonnenschutz. Es kommt auch immer wieder mal in Mode - außer natürlich, in Hollywood, bei Landarbeitern etc. würde alle Jahre der Islam chic.

Wenn es mir gelingen sollte, Krawatten zu einem religiösen Symbol zu flashmobben, verschwinden die dann auch aus bundesdeutschen Behörden?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist ziemlich eindeutig, von Sekten mal abgesehen, was Religöse Symbole sind und das wenn ein klar als Jude erkennbarer Polizist einen Moslem kontrolliert dies bei einigen Moslems aus persönlicher "Befangenheit" den Eindruck von "Befangenheit / Schikane" des Polizisten erwecken könnte (ohne dazu jetzt eine Wertung über die Gerechtfertigkeit einer solchen Situation abgeben zu wollen).


Und jetzt hinkt der Vergleich sogar auf allen drei Beinen, denn für Polizisten gibt es bekanntlich eine Kleidungsvorschrift. Und die schreibt vor, was im Dienst zu tragen ist.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Werden in der Regel anders gebunden als Kopftücher die aus streng religösen Ansichten getragen werden, die werden nämlich auf bestimmte Art getragen und gewickelt, so das das gesamte Haar durch das Kopftuch verborgen wird und dieses eng am Kopf anliegt.


Damit wiederum kann man arbeiten.


----------



## sereksim (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nun einfach nicht, es betrifft auch Christen die konservativ eingestellt sind. Das ist in Deutschland aber eher selten.


Genau, "*Das ist in Deutschland aber eher selten". *Es betrifft in Deutschland effektiv nahezu keine Christen. Natürlich existieren auch fundamentalistische Christen, die irgendwelche Kleidungsvorschriften haben, aber da müssen wir gar nicht drüber reden, weil das in Deutschland keine relevante Gruppe ist.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Guck in die USA, guck was die evangelikalen und Co gesellschaftlich für einen Schaden anrichten und sag mir ob du sowas hier in Deutschland auch haben willst.


Genau die filterst du mit der Regel aber nicht raus. Evangelikale könnten auch in Deutschland ohne Probleme in den Staatsdienst gehen, da sie kein Kopftuch oder Kippa tragen. Außerdem halte ich die Gleichsetzung von Muslima und Juden mit Evangelikalen, für falsch. Eine Person kann progressiv, säkular und demokratisch eingestellt und trotzdem auch jüdisch oder muslimisch sein, streng evangelikal aber nicht.
Genauso filterst du auch keine islamistischen Männer raus, weil diese keine Kleidungsvorschrift haben.
Wenn also der Grund für die Vorschrift sein soll, religiöse Fundamentalisten aus dem Staatsdienst zu halten, ist es eine sehr schwache Regel.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das alles haben wir die letzten 150 Jahre erreicht und wir wollen es genauso belassen und nichts davon wieder ändern oder von Religion (welche auch immer) beeinflussen lasen.


Strohmann. Niemand fordert, die Fortschritte der letzten 150 Jahre zurückzudrehen. Die Trennung von Staat und Kirche ist wichtig und ein Grundprinzip unseres Staates.
Das hat meiner Wahrnehmung nach nur erstmal relativ wenig mit der konkreten Regelung von Kopftuch und Kippa zu tun. Dabei geht es nämlich nicht um den Einfluss religiöser Organisationen auf die Staatsgewalten, sondern um die religiöse Identität von Privatpersonen im öffentlichen Dienst. Die Frage, ob diese Menschen gezwungen werden sollten, ihre religiöse Identität für den Staatsdienst abzulegen, ist eine, die diskutiert werden kann, ohne mit dem Verweis auf Säkularität abgewürgt zu werden.

Ich sage ja noch nicht einmal, dass jede religiöse Bekleidung unbedingt erlaubt werden muss. Es ist aber einfach deutlich zu kurz gedacht, allen jüdischen und muslimischen Bürgern religiösen Fundamentalismus zu unterstellen, weil sie Religion als Teil ihrer Identität betrachten und daher eben bestimmte Kleidungsstücke tragen.


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2021)

Zu mal es auch Streitigkeiten darüber gibt ob das Kopftuch überhaupt was mit der Religion zu tun hat, es gibt Muslime die sagen ja und es gibt welche die sagen nein. Und wiederum welche die behaupten das was gerade passt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Zu mal es auch Streitigkeiten darüber gibt ob das Kopftuch überhaupt was mit der Religion zu tun hat, es gibt Muslime die sagen ja und es gibt welche die sagen nein. Und wiederum welche die behaupten das was gerade passt.


Korruption gibt es bei jeder Organisation, die eine bestimmte Größe überschreitet und wo viel Kohle im Umlauf ist. Je weniger Kontrollinstanzen, desto mehr Korruption gibt es in de Hinterzimmern. Religionsgemeinschaften sind dafür stark anfällig (katholische Kirche, große Moscheen etc.), da die Kontrolinstanzen eher meh ausfallen, die Ausübenden selbst nicht unbedingt.
Die katholische Kirche wäre nach den Kriterien die Korrupteste von allen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Natürlich existieren auch fundamentalistische Christen, die irgendwelche Kleidungsvorschriften haben, aber da müssen wir gar nicht drüber reden, weil das in Deutschland keine relevante Gruppe ist.


Keine relevante Gruppe mehr. 
Und die anderen Religionen (ausnahme Juden) sind in ein Land gekommen von dem sie wissen müssen wie es tickt. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Fundamentalismus


Ich sprach von Konservativen nicht von Fundis.


----------



## sereksim (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und die anderen Religionen (ausnahme Juden) sind in ein Land gekommen von dem sie wissen müssen wie es tickt.


Was willst du damit sagen?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Konservativen nicht von Fundis.


Du sprachst von Evangelikalen, die gesellschaftliche Schäden angerichtet haben und anrichten. Die würde ich als "Fundis" bezeichnen, die sich vllt als Konservative tarnen. Die Schnitt- bzw Übergangsmenge ist da wahrscheinlich sehr groß.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen?


Dass Christen und Juden dieses Land geprägt haben.
Und sie haben erkannt, dass es gut ist der Religion wenig Macht im Alltag zu geben.


sereksim schrieb:


> Die würde ich als "Fundis" bezeichnen, die sich vllt als Konservative tarnen.


Ja eben, du würdest. Ich nenne sowas Konservativ bis Erzkonservativ.

Aber wir reden ja grade über eine Minderheit in Deutschland, reden wir doch mal über ein Land
in dem Muslime die Bevölkerungsmehrheit stellen. Reden wir über die Türkei.
Dieser Staat zeigt doch exemplarisch wie destruktiv die konservative Auslegung (Fundis wären eher SA etc)
des Islam oder von Religion insgesamt einem Staat schadet. Das haben die Menschen dort damals selbst begriffen
und auch das Kopftuch aus großen Teilen der Gesellschaft verbannt.
Nichtmal an Universitäten dürfte man Kopftuch tragen (und das ist eine so viel größere Einschränkung als von
der wir in Deutschland reden)
Und die Türkei heute?
Ich empfehle mal die Artikel "Brief aus Istanbul" zu lesen (FAZ)


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir reden ja grade über eine Minderheit in Deutschland, reden wir doch mal über ein Land
> in dem Muslime die Bevölkerungsmehrheit stellen. Reden wir über die Türkei.
> Dieser Staat zeigt doch exemplarisch wie destruktiv die konservative Auslegung (Fundis wären eher SA etc)
> des Islam oder von Religion insgesamt einem Staat schadet.


Was zeigt dieser Staat. Du behauptest was und lässt es dann offen. Bitte konkret werden; wie schadet der Islam denn dem Staat?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das haben die Menschen dort damals selbst begriffen
> und auch das Kopftuch aus großen Teilen der Gesellschaft verbannt.


Man merkt, dass du wenig Wissen über dieses Thema hast. Die Entislamisierung der Türkei durch den Kemalismus geschah mit vielen Repressalien, Verboten und öffentlichen Hinrichtungen.

Es zwingt jetzt auch niemand in der Türkei, dass Menschen ihre Religion konservativ ausleben. In anderen Worten, es wurde erzwungen das Kopftuch auszuziehen, und nicht andersrum.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nichtmal an Universitäten dürfte man Kopftuch tragen (und das ist eine so viel größere Einschränkung als von
> der wir in Deutschland reden)
> Und die Türkei heute?


Was weißt du schon über die Türkei, außer was du in deutschen Medien zum Lesen bekommst...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich empfehle mal die Artikel "Brief aus Istanbul" zu lesen (FAZ)


...eben, hab ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Bitte konkret werden; wie schadet der Islam denn dem Staat?


Du stellst die falschen Fragen, ich rede von (erz)konservativer Auslegung von Religionen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Entislamisierung der Türkei durch den Kemalismus geschah mit vielen Repressalien, Verboten und öffentlichen Hinrichtungen.


Die Entnazifizierung Deutschlands auch, aber in beiden Fällen hat danach keiner mehr dort zu einem heiligen Krieg aufgerufen. Im Endeffekt war es das richtige.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es zwingt jetzt auch niemand in der Türkei, dass Menschen ihre Religion konservativ ausleben. In anderen Worten, es wurde erzwungen das Kopftuch auszuziehen, und nicht andersrum.


Dann sollten wir aber mal fragen warum das so ist, was die Diyanet so von sich gibt geht ganz klar in Richtung
von dem was in SA Alltag ist, aber die Türkei ist kein absolutistischer Staat sondern hat noch nennenswerte Opposition.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was weißt du schon über die Türkei, außer was du in deutschen Medien zum Lesen bekommst...


Ich komme aus NRW, Rhein/Ruhr, da lernt man viele Menschen aus anderen Kulturen kennen.
Der Türke war der gute Nachbar, der Marokkaner der Bro und nur weil man politisch anderer Meinung
ist behandelt man sein Gegenüber nicht schlecht.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> ...eben, hab ich mir schon gedacht.


Was kommt jetzt?
Alles gelogen? Ist das wirklich dein Argument?

Und was wären Medien denen man Vertrauen kann? Türkische? Weil man da alles schreiben kann ohne verhaftet zu werden? Ach ne warte.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dieser Staat zeigt doch exemplarisch wie destruktiv die konservative Auslegung (Fundis wären eher SA etc)
> des Islam oder von Religion insgesamt einem Staat schadet. Das haben die Menschen dort damals selbst begriffen
> und auch das Kopftuch aus großen Teilen der Gesellschaft verbannt.
> Nichtmal an Universitäten dürfte man Kopftuch tragen (und das ist eine so viel größere Einschränkung als von
> ...


Das ist doch gerade der Knackpunkt: Der Dampfhammer-Laizismus, verbunden mit Nationalismus, ist ebenso dafür verantwortlich, wie es heute aussieht. Die Türkei ist immer noch stark nationalistisch, aber dazu kommt die Gegenbewegung zu einer oktroyierten, rein _oberflächlichen_ Verbannung religiöser Identität.

Entscheiden ist aber doch, was _im Kopf_ vorgeht, nicht was man auf selbigem trägt. Oder ist/wird beispielsweise eine gläubige Muslima weniger gläubig, wenn sie im Dienst kein Kopftuch tragen darf? Es ist immer noch der selbe Mensch - und Vertrauen entsteht daraus, wie dieser Mensch tatsächlich handelt, nicht daraus, ob ich als Gegenüber ein Symbol sehe oder nicht.

Tendenziell liegt sogar das Gegenteil vor: Wenn ich weiß, das Kopftücher untersagt sind und ich sehe eine Behördenmitarbeiterin, bei der ich vermuten könnte, dass sie eigentlich gerne eins tragen würde, würde ich mich als voreingenommener Bürger trotzdem fragen, ob sie dienstlich neutral handelt. Und als unvoreingenommener Bürger frage ich mich nun zusätzlich, ob sie nicht womöglich _aufgrund_ dieses Aktionismus' angepiept ist und _gerade deshalb_ womöglich nicht mehr so dienstlich neutral handelt, wie sie es ohne konstruierte Eingriffe in ihre Persönlichkeit tun würde.

Dies gesagt, wird zwar das Kopftuch hierzulande gerne als Ausdruck des Islam verstanden, ist aber tatsächlich eher eine sittliche Konvention bestimmter Kulturkreise und wird in selbigen auch von Frauen anderer Religionen oder auch Atheisten getragen. Die Verbannung des Kopftuchs entspricht also eher dem, als würde man "urdeutschen" Behördenmitarbeiterinnen das Tragen von Hosen oder langen Röcke verbieten und sie quasi auf Miniröcke festnageln.

Wie @Nightslaver kürzlich ganz richtig festgestellt hat, geht es natürlich nicht nur um das Koptuch, sondern auch darum, wie es konkret getragen wird.
Allerdings sehe ich gerade deswegen hier ein Problem in der initialen Argumentation, da es ja (vorgeblich) darum geht, Vertrauensverlust beim Bürger zu vermeiden. Und ob der jetzt unbedingt erkennt, ob ein Kopftuch weltanschaulich neutral oder nach religiöser Vorschrift gewickelt ist, darf doch ernstlich bezweifelt werden. Und wenn der Bürger den Unterschied kennt, ist er in aller Regel informiert genug, um keine Vorbehalte zu haben, weil die Person auf der anderen Seite des Schreibtischs - Oh Schreck! - sichtbar einen Glauben hat, den sie unsichtbar ebenso haben könnte.

Deshalb halte ich solche Vorstöße auch weiterhin für bestenfalls Aktionismus, schlimmstenfalls für programmatische Hirnsülze und sehe den Sinn von Kleidervorschriften eher dort, wo rational-pragmatisch etwas für bzw. gegen bestimmte Kleidung spricht.
Sprich, beispielsweise wäre Verschleierung abzulehnen, weil das die Kommunikation mit dem Gegenüber _tatsächlich_ behindert; und ein Kopftuch dort, wo es mit einer dienstlich vorgeschrieben Kopfbedeckung kollidieren würde, die zur besseren Erkennbarkeit und/oder dem Schutz dient.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade der Knackpunkt: Der Dampfhammer-Laizismus, verbunden mit Nationalismus, ist ebenso dafür verantwortlich, wie es heute aussieht.


In anderen Ländern klappt sowas ja doch besser. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder ist/wird beispielsweise eine gläubige Muslima weniger gläubig, wenn sie im Dienst kein Kopftuch tragen darf?


Du stellst die falsche Frage. Kann man mehr oder weniger Gläubig qualitativ bewerten? 

Nein, aber wer sich trotzdem für diesen Beruf entscheidet hat halt seine Prioritäten gesetzt. Staatsdienst vor Tradition/Glauben und das wird deutlich sichtbar und das kann auch niemand abstreiten.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du stellst die falsche Frage. Kann man mehr oder weniger Gläubig qualitativ bewerten?


Du gehst von der irrigen Annahme aus, dass beispielsweise das Tragen oder Nichttragen eines Kopftuchs eine qualitative Aussage zur eigene Religiosität wäre. Die Mädel mit Kreuzkettchen sind allerdings auch nicht zwingend die, welche sich allsonntäglich zum Gottendienst und regelmäßig bei der Beichte einfinden, ein Kruzifix überm Bett hängen haben und nicht auf Sex vor der Ehe anzusprechen sind.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, aber wer sich trotzdem für diesen Beruf entscheidet hat halt seine Prioritäten gesetzt. Staatsdienst vor Tradition/Glauben und das wird deutlich sichtbar und das kann auch niemand abstreiten.


Du bist und ich war im Staatsdienst. Unsere über das Dienstverhältnis hinaus gehende, verfassungsgemäße Übereinkunft mit unserem Dienstherrn ist/war der, dass die persönlichen und freiheitlichen Einschränkungen, die wir in selbigen hinzunehmen haben, durch Notwendigkeit bestimmt sind.

Wenn man von dir verlangt, dich für den Dienst komplett zu enthaaren und/oder Häschenohren am Schiffchen zu tragen, könnte man zwar auch argumentieren, dass man diese Möglichkeit mit Diensteintritt billigend in Kauf genommen habe, aber so wirklich sachlich begründbar wäre es nicht - auch dann nicht, wenn irgendwo irgendwer davon ausgeht, dass der zivile Bürger dem Bürger in Uniform dann entspannter gegenübersteht, wenn er somit signifikant weniger martialisch auftritt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Du gehst von der irrigen Annahme aus, dass beispielsweise das Tragen oder Nichttragen eines Kopftuchs eine qualitative Aussage zur eigene Religiosität wäre.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt, aber die Bereitschaft das Kopftuch für den Dienst abzunehmen oder nicht kann man durchaus dafür nehmen. 
Wer es einfach nur aus Gewohnheit trägt wird weniger Probleme haben als jemand mit der Überzeugung, dass es religiös notwendig ist. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn man von dir verlangt, dich für den Dienst komplett zu enthaaren und/oder Häschenohren am Schiffchen zu tragen, könnte man zwar auch argumentieren, dass man diese Möglichkeit mit Diensteintritt billigend in Kauf genommen habe


a) Bei meinen Barthaaren ist eine tägliche Rasur wirklich nicht geil
b) Schiffchen tragen ist generell doof


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt, aber die Bereitschaft das Kopftuch für den Dienst abzunehmen oder nicht kann man durchaus dafür nehmen.


Also so wie die Breitschaft, im Dienst keine Hosen oder lange Röcke zu tragen, weil das einfach mal so bestimmt wird? 



Sparanus schrieb:


> a) Bei meinen Barthaaren ist eine tägliche Rasur wirklich nicht geil


Also, gegen meine Bart hatte niemand etwas einzuwenden. Nicht einmal, als dieser "Afghanista(r)n" entsprach. 

Gepflegt muss er sein, und das ist eine angemessene Forderung, da man ja repäsentiert. Man kann äquivalent selbstverständlich auch liederlich gebundene Kopftücher untersagen; Babuschka nach 12 Stunden Feldarbeit geht nun mal in der Amtsstube tatsächlich nicht. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> b) Schiffchen tragen ist generell doof


Fällt allerdings unter das, was ich schrieb: Es ist ein situativ (zwecks Distinktion) vorgeschriebenes Kleidungsstück, welches das gleichzeitige Tragen eines Kopftuchs unterbinden würde. Der graduelle Unterschied ist der, dass das Schiffchen für alle in der identischen Situation vorgeschrieben ist. Wenn es in deutschen Amststuben eine vorgeschriebene Kopfbedeckung gäbe (in der Türkei war das übrigens längere Zeit der Fez), müsste man die Einschränkung hinnehmen. Jedoch ohne zwingenden Grund auf das Kopftuch zu verzichten, während man theoretisch mit Sombrero, Tschapka, Zipfelmütze oder was immer gefällt anrücken darf (Man macht sich damit zwar zum Kasper und schädigt die Außenwirkung, aber spezifisch verboten ist es eben nicht ...), wäre rational kaum vermittelbar.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade der Knackpunkt: Der Dampfhammer-Laizismus, verbunden mit Nationalismus, ist ebenso dafür verantwortlich, wie es heute aussieht. Die Türkei ist immer noch stark nationalistisch, aber dazu kommt die Gegenbewegung zu einer oktroyierten, rein _oberflächlichen_ Verbannung religiöser Identität.


Ganz genau!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Entscheiden ist aber doch, was _im Kopf_ vorgeht, nicht was man auf selbigem trägt. Oder ist/wird beispielsweise eine gläubige Muslima weniger gläubig, wenn sie im Dienst kein Kopftuch tragen darf?


Ich lese sehr gerne deine Kommentare und gehe auch zu 99% mit, nur bei diesem Punkt würde ich gerne ergänzen, dass das nicht so einfach ist. Frauen, die sich entschließen ein Kopftuch zu tragen, machen das in der Regel aus religiöser Überzeugung, dass die Verschleierung eine religiöse Pflicht darstellt. Das Abnehmen ist demnach eine Sünde, und ich weiß von Frauen die enorme innere Konflikte aufweisen, wenn sie das Kopftuch abnehmen müssen, aufgrund äußeren Zwängen. 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist immer noch der selbe Mensch - und Vertrauen entsteht daraus, wie dieser Mensch tatsächlich handelt, nicht daraus, ob ich als Gegenüber ein Symbol sehe oder nicht.


Genau, und wenn wir auf allen Ebenen davon wegkommen könnten Menschen aufgrund ihres Aussehens, Kleidungsstiles etc. zu bewerten sind wir in der Pluralität angekommen.


----------



## sereksim (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dass Christen und Juden dieses Land geprägt haben.


Ich werde nie verstehen, wieso (in der Regel von konservativen und Rechten) immer wieder der Bezug auf irgendeine ominöse deutsche "christlich-jüdische Tradition" im Gegensatz zum Islam hergestellt wird. Jüdische Menschen wurden für den größten Teil der deutschen Geschichte ausgegrenzt und geächtet (und werden es zum Teil immer noch). Antijudaismus war die "normale" Position der christlich geprägten Gesellschaft auf deutschem Gebiet bis ins späte 19. Jahrhundert, wo er dann vom pseudowissenschaftlich auftretenden Antisemitismus abgelöst wurde. Der "Höhepunkt" davon ist bekannt.
Was genau willst du also überhaupt mit deiner Aussage der christlich-jüdischen Prägung dieses Landes sagen?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Und sie haben erkannt, dass es gut ist der Religion wenig Macht im Alltag zu geben.


Wenn du damit die einzelnen religiösen Individuen meinst, hast du _vielleicht_ recht, die Trennung von Staat und Kirche ist glücklicherweise Konsens in Deutschland. Allerdings ist mir unklar, woher du wissen willst, ob das streng religiöse Menschen nicht auch anders sehen.
Die religiösen Institutionen haben nämlich definitiv *nicht* einfach "erkannt, dass es gut ist der Religion wenig Macht im Alltag zu geben". Jeder Schritt in Richtung Säkularität und der Trennung von politischer Macht und Religion in Europa wurde gegen den erbitterten Widerstand der Kirche errungen.  Religiöse Institutionen wollen nach wie vor gesellschaftliche Macht ausüben und tun das auch, wo sie die Möglichkeit dazu haben (katholische Kirche insbes. in Südamerika, Protestantische Kirchen in den USA, alle möglichen verschiedenen Kirchen in Afrika, Islam in Nordafrika, etc.).
_Edit: Deine implizite Aussage, Christen und Juden hätten Säkularisierung verstanden, aber Muslime nicht, halte ich übrigens für ein auf Unwissenheit oder Rassismus basierendes Vorurteil._


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wir reden ja grade über eine Minderheit in Deutschland, reden wir doch mal über ein Land
> in dem Muslime die Bevölkerungsmehrheit stellen. Reden wir über die Türkei.
> Dieser Staat zeigt doch exemplarisch wie destruktiv die konservative Auslegung (Fundis wären eher SA etc)
> des Islam oder von Religion insgesamt einem Staat schadet.


Es bezweifelt glaube ich niemand, dass eine staatlich geförderte, fundamentalistische Interpretation von Religion nicht förderlich für eine Demokratie ist.
Die Türkei ist aber auch ein sehr komplexes Beispiel (was ist schon einfach...), weil da zum Beispiel auch noch der gesellschaftlich weit verbreitete Nationalismus, der Konflikt mit Kurden und die persönlichen Machtinteressen des sich immer mehr zum Diktator entwickelnden Erdogan eine Rolle spielen.



Der Bezug zu der Diskussion um Kopftücher erschließt sich mir gerade nicht wirklich, außer du möchtest implizieren, dass von Kippa/Kopftuch tragenden Menschen per se die Gefahr des religiösen Fundamentalismus ausgeht, den sie in die Staatsorgane tragen wollen.  Es gibt sicherlich auch Menschen, die für die Trennung von Staat und Kirche sind und trotzdem wenn möglich aufgrund ihrer privaten Religiösität auch im Beruf ein Kopftuch tragen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also so wie die Breitschaft, im Dienst keine Hosen oder lange Röcke zu tragen, weil das einfach mal so bestimmt wird?


Ich schwitz mir auch im Dienst alles ab weil man ja bei 40 Grad im Schatten Feldjacke statt Feldbluse tragen musste. Weil es einfach so befohlen wurde und du dich als kleiner Gefreiter nicht mit grünen Hauptfeldwebeln streitest. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Abnehmen ist demnach eine Sünde, und ich weiß von Frauen die enorme innere Konflikte aufweisen, wenn sie das Kopftuch abnehmen müssen, aufgrund äußeren Zwängen.


Da scheinen sich aber nicht alle Religionsgelehrten so einig zu sein... 

Aber ja tolle Sünde sein Haar zu zeigen. Das ist wirklich mittelalterlich wenn man das wirklich glaubt. 
Als wäre es eine Sünde am Karfreitag nen Steak zu essen oder am Sabbat nen Lichtschalter zu bedienen. Bekloppt. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Was genau willst du also überhaupt mit deiner Aussage der christlich-jüdischen Prägung dieses Landes sagen?


Jedenfalls nicht das was du denkst. 
Es geht um diese Menschen die dieses Land geprägt haben und das waren halt Christen und Juden (auch wenn letztere schlecht behandelt worden sind). Es geht nicht darum, dass dieses Land eine jüdische Prägung hat. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Die religiösen Institutionen haben nämlich definitiv *nicht* einfach "erkannt, dass es gut ist der Religion wenig Macht im Alltag zu geben"


Das hab ich nicht gesagt, sondern die Bevölkerungsmehrheit. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich auch Menschen, die für die Trennung von Staat und Kirche sind und trotzdem wenn möglich aufgrund ihrer privaten Religiösität auch im Beruf ein Kopftuch tragen wollen.


Sofern dieser Beruf kein Staatsdienst ist dürfen sie das ja auch.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da scheinen sich aber nicht alle Religionsgelehrten so einig zu sein...


Oh ja, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon oder verweis mal auf paar "Gelehrten"... 

Der Konsens der konservativen vier Rechtsschulen (Hanefi, Maliki, Shafii und Hanbeli), welche auch die Mehrheit der Muslime weltweit angehören, ist eindeutig in ihrer Auslegung zum Vers im Qur'an, in welchem die Verschleierung angeordnet wird, daher ist die Verschleierung in islamischen Ländern über Jahrhunderte hinweg bis heute die Norm.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ja tolle Sünde sein Haar zu zeigen. Das ist wirklich mittelalterlich wenn man das wirklich glaubt.
> Als wäre es eine Sünde am Karfreitag nen Steak zu essen oder am Sabbat nen Lichtschalter zu bedienen. Bekloppt.


Wow! Bist du aber respektvoll, sensibel und bewandert im interkulturellen Dialog...


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um diese Menschen die dieses Land geprägt haben und das waren halt Christen und Juden (auch wenn letztere schlecht behandelt worden sind). Es geht nicht darum, dass dieses Land eine jüdische Prägung hat.


Eher ist dieses Land geprägt davon, wie sie Juden behandelt haben.


----------



## sereksim (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich schwitz mir auch im Dienst alles ab weil man ja bei 40 Grad im Schatten Feldjacke statt Feldbluse tragen musste. Weil es einfach so befohlen wurde und du dich als kleiner Gefreiter nicht mit grünen Hauptfeldwebeln streitest.


Wir reden allerdigs grad grundsätzlich von Beamten und nicht von Soldaten. Dass du beim Bund nicht gerade auf dein Recht auf individuelle Kleidungswahl bestehen solltest, ist ja klar.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ja tolle Sünde sein Haar zu zeigen. Das ist wirklich mittelalterlich wenn man das wirklich glaubt.
> Als wäre es eine Sünde am Karfreitag nen Steak zu essen oder am Sabbat nen Lichtschalter zu bedienen. Bekloppt.


Deine private Abneigung gegen Religion ist für die Diskussion irrelevant.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um diese Menschen die dieses Land geprägt haben und das waren halt Christen und Juden (auch wenn letztere schlecht behandelt worden sind). Es geht nicht darum, dass dieses Land eine jüdische Prägung hat.


Okay und was hat das mit der Diskussion um Kippa/Kopftuch zu tun?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich nicht gesagt, sondern die Bevölkerungsmehrheit.


Siehe:


sereksim schrieb:


> Wenn du damit die einzelnen religiösen Individuen meinst, hast du _vielleicht_ recht, die Trennung von Staat und Kirche ist glücklicherweise Konsens in Deutschland. Allerdings ist mir unklar, woher du wissen willst, ob das streng religiöse Menschen nicht auch anders sehen. [...]_ Deine implizite Aussage, Christen und Juden hätten Säkularisierung verstanden, aber Muslime nicht, halte ich übrigens für ein auf Unwissenheit oder Rassismus basierendes Vorurteil._





Sparanus schrieb:


> Sofern dieser Beruf kein Staatsdienst ist dürfen sie das ja auch.


Ja, aber unsere Diskussion handelt doch gerade vom Staatsdienst!


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Konsens der konservativen vier Rechtsschulen


Jap Konservativ. 
Die Katholische Kirche ist auch noch der Meinung, dass es böse ist wenn geistliche Heiraten oder wenn man Homosexuelle segnet. Das ist alles ganz großer Bullshit. Aber hey es gibt nicht nut Katholiken. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wow! Bist du aber respektvoll, sensibel und bewandert im interkulturellen Dialog...


Ich habe auch meine eigene Religion angegriffen. Und religiöse Befindlichkeiten interessieren mich nicht wenn sie mit dem Alltag kollidieren. 
Religion bedeutet in der Praxis Macht und Macht muss so kritisch und ohne Rücksicht quf Befindlichkeiten hinterfragt werden. 
Und ich hoffe, dass ich klar gemacht habe, dass es mir nicht im geringsten um eine bestimmte Religion geht. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Deine private Abneigung gegen Religion ist für die Diskussion irrelevant.


Ich bin Katholik und stehe dazu, aber ich stehe nicht zu allem was aus Rom kommt. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Okay und was hat das mit der Diskussion um Kippa/Kopftuch zu tun?


Na du hast ein neues Fass aufgemacht und ich hab es wieder geschlossen. 


sereksim schrieb:


> Ja, aber unsere Diskussion handelt doch gerade vom Staatsdienst!


Eben und wer es weiter tragen will arbeitet halt nicht im Staatsdienst. Ist ja nicht so, dass es in Deutschland nur Staatsdienst gäbe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meine eigene Religion angegriffen. Und religiöse Befindlichkeiten interessieren mich nicht wenn sie mit dem Alltag kollidieren.
> Religion bedeutet in der Praxis Macht und Macht muss so kritisch und ohne Rücksicht quf Befindlichkeiten hinterfragt werden.


Hinterfragen ist eine Sache und beleidigen eine Andere. Von dir kommt letzteres (Bullshit, bekloppt, mittelalterlich), was einfach nur super respektlos ist in einem Miteinander.
Ich meine redest du so auch mit deinem türkischen Nachbar und marokkanischen "Bro"?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Von dir kommt letzteres (Bullshit, bekloppt, mittelalterlich), was einfach nur super respektlos ist in einem Miteinander.


Sagst du, ich nenne es angemessen wenn man über gewachsene Machtstrukturen spricht.
Und Frauen dazu zu bringen ein Kopftuch zu tragen ist eine gewachsene Machtstruktur,
das selbe gilt dafür, dass man keine Homosexuellen segnen will wie es grade aus Rom kommt.




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich meine redest du so auch mit deinem türkischen Nachbar und marokkanischen "Bro"?


Einen allgemeinen politischen Diskurs führt man anders als das Gespräch unter 4 Augen.
Ich behandel die Person mir gegenüber die z.B. ein Kopftuch trägt nicht anders als eine Frau deren Haare im Wind
wehen. Aber wenn ich über die Institution spreche gibt es keine besondere Zurückhaltung...


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich über die Institution spreche gibt es keine besondere Zurückhaltung...


Ja, merkt man. Hat wohl was mit Erziehung zu tun. Ich finde es derbe unhöflich einen Andersgläubigen ins Gesicht zu sagen, dass seine Religion Bullshit ist, sogar wenn ich es denken würde, würde ich nicht einen Grund sehen, meine Kritik so aggressiv zu äußern. Vor allem erreicht man dadurch nur, dass das Gegenüber eine Abneigung bekommt. Aber gut, manchen ist die Beziehungsebene wahrscheinlich eh schayzzegal, so dass sie wie Elefanten im Porzellanladen durchs Leben laufen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sagst du, ich nenne es angemessen wenn man über gewachsene Machtstrukturen spricht.
> Und Frauen dazu zu bringen ein Kopftuch zu tragen ist eine gewachsene Machtstruktur,
> das selbe gilt dafür, dass man keine Homosexuellen segnen will wie es grade aus Rom kommt.


Ich gehe schwer davon aus, dass wenn die Kirche das Zölibat abschafft, Homosexuelle verheiratet und alles segnet, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist, eine Spaltung kommen wird. Dann werden sich die abtrennen, die das nicht wollen und dann steht die Kirche vor dem gleichen Problem wie schon mal.
Es ist also einfach angst.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich finde es derbe unhöflich einen Andersgläubigen ins Gesicht zu sagen, dass seine Religion Bullshit ist


Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden oder? 
Ich sag das niemanden unter 4 Augen ins Gesicht, aber in einer offenen Diskussion sag ich das auch so offen. 
Außerdem wieder dieser geheuchelte Vorwurf Andersgläubige zu beleidigen. Ich hab hier wohl mehr als deutlich klar gemacht, dass ich da keinen Unterschied mache oder bist du der Meinung, dass ich an meiner eigenen Religion auch nur irgendwas beschönige? 


Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist also einfach angst.


Ewiggestrige oder Fanatiker wird es immer geben. Guck mal was bei den Querdenkern mitläuft und sich als Christ bezeichnet. Zum kotzen echt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ewiggestrige oder Fanatiker wird es immer geben. Guck mal was bei den Querdenkern mitläuft und sich als Christ bezeichnet. Zum kotzen echt.


Stark finde ich immer die Rechten  (kenne da welche ). Wenn du die fragst, was sie gegen Homosexuelle haben, kommt meist der Hinweis, dass das ja in der bibel verboten ist.
Hä? Welcher Rechtsextreme  verweist auf die Bibel?
Für mich immer nur billige Ausreden, weil man eben gegen alles ist und es nicht begründen kann.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oh ja, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon oder verweis mal auf paar "Gelehrten"...
> 
> Der Konsens der konservativen vier Rechtsschulen (Hanefi, Maliki, Shafii und Hanbeli), welche auch die Mehrheit der Muslime weltweit angehören, ist eindeutig in ihrer Auslegung zum Vers im Qur'an, in welchem die Verschleierung angeordnet wird, daher ist die Verschleierung in islamischen Ländern über Jahrhunderte hinweg bis heute die Norm.


Das sehen Glaubengenossinen die immerhin in Deutschland als Imanin tätig sind völlig anders!








						Seyran Ates: Das Kopftuch ist zur Waffe geworden
					

Die deutsch-türkische Juristin, selber Mutter einer Tochter, beklagt die Einengung durchs Kopftuch und die Doppelmoral seiner BefürworterInnen. Sie fordert das Verbot in den Schulen. Ob kleine Mädchen im Kindergarten und in der Schule oder Jugendliche in der Oberstufe oder Studentinnen an den...




					www.emma.de
				



Das Kopftuch dient eher heutzutage und gerade in einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft, wie in Deutschland, zur Sexualisierung der Frau und häufig werden muslimische Mädchen und junge Frauen in gute und schlechte eingeteilt, je nachdem, ob sie das Kopftuch tragen oder nicht.
Wo das ganze herkommt und welche Rolle es heute, für hier in Deutschland lebende Muslime spielt, wird sehr schön in _Güner_ Balcis Dokumentarfilm Der Jungfrauenwahn erklärt. Auch wenn das Kopftuch hier nicht das Haupthema ist, vermittelt der Film sehr gut die ganze Problematik, vor allen dingen für unsere freiheitliche Gesellschaft.








						Der Jungfrauenwahn
					

In diesem Film geht es um das Verhältnis des Islams zur Sexualität und warum sexuelle Freiheit und ein selbstbestimmtes Leben für junge Muslime heute noch immer zur Gefahr werden können.




					www.bpb.de
				



​


----------



## seahawk (16. Mai 2021)

Petition unterschreiben
					

Bundesweites Kopftuchverbot stoppen




					www.change.org
				




Bitte unterzeichenen, wichtig!


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich schwitz mir auch im Dienst alles ab weil man ja bei 40 Grad im Schatten Feldjacke statt Feldbluse tragen musste. Weil es einfach so befohlen wurde und du dich als kleiner Gefreiter nicht mit grünen Hauptfeldwebeln streitest.


Wird die befohlen, im Dienst immer eine Feldjacke zu tragen, während die Feldbluse das ist, was du aufgrund individueller Entscheidung im Dienst tragen möchtest?

Aber selbst wenn, bestünde immer noch der Unterschied zwischen einer dummen Anordnung und einer allgemeingültigen dummen Vorschrift.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ja tolle Sünde sein Haar zu zeigen. Das ist wirklich mittelalterlich wenn man das wirklich glaubt.
> Als wäre es eine Sünde am Karfreitag nen Steak zu essen oder am Sabbat nen Lichtschalter zu bedienen. Bekloppt.


Der Unterschied ist der: In Deutschland kannst du es dir aussuchen, ob du am Karfreitag ein Steak essen möchtest oder nicht. Es ist dir von staatlicher Seite nicht geboten, dem christlichen Gebot zu folgen, jedoch auch nicht, ihm nicht zu folgen, wenn du das möchtest. Auch nicht in der Behördenkantine.

ABER: Versuch mal, in Deutschland am Karfreitag (tagsüber) eine Tanzveranstaltung durchzubringen. Das Tanzverbot ist witzigerweise auch die Ausprägung eines religiös-sittliches Gebots, das vom säkularen Staat durchgesetzt wird und welches _alle_ betrifft, während beispielsweise ein als sittlich vorgeschriebenes Kopftuch naturgemäß nur um den eigenen Kopf gewickelt wird.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht um diese Menschen die dieses Land geprägt haben und das waren halt Christen und Juden (auch wenn letztere schlecht behandelt worden sind).


Süddeutschland hat das Christentum über den nachklingenden römischen Einfluss vergleichsweise sanft angenommen, weite Teile Norddeutschlands wurden jedoch mit Feuer und Schwert christianisiert. Wenn das ganz legitim unter "Prägung dieses Landes" fällt, scheint mir die mögliche (!) Wirkung von Kopftuch und/oder Kippa in Amtsstuben doch recht überschaubar zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> ABER: Versuch mal, in Deutschland am Karfreitag (tagsüber) eine Tanzveranstaltung durchzubringen.


Ja das ist noch so eine Dämlichkeit die in dieser Zeit nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2021)

Sehr guter Artikel für Religionsfreiheit und ein modernes Beamtentum:









						„So wahr mir Gott helfe" steht im Gesetz: Kopftücher bei Beamtinnen zu untersagen, ist nicht neutral
					

Wer sich vor Gericht oder in der Schule wegen eines Kopftuchs falsch behandelt fühlt, kann sich anders wehren. Eine Replik auf Berlins Ex-Innensenator Körting.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte letztens ein Uni Seminar zum Thema Islam,
die Dozentin war eine Muslima aus Syrien. Sie war vollkommen geschockt, 
dass man sie in Deutschland in die rechte Ecke stellt weil sie für ein Burka Verbot ist
und sagt, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört (weil dann die Scharia über dem GG stehen würde), aber Muslime selbst schon.

Außerdem bin ich auch gegen ein Kopftuchverbot, wer so ein schmalbandiges Verbot anlegt bekommt das 
vom BVerfG um die Ohren gehauen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Zu sagen der Islam gehöre nicht zu Deutschland, aber die Muslime schon, ist Schwachsinn. Muslime sind letztlich die "Islam-Ausübenden". Das kann man unmöglich trennen - der Islam gehört zur Identität der Muslime, allein im Namen Muslim ist das Wort Islam verankert. Was soll das heißen der Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland, für einen praktizierenden, deutschen Muslim? Genau, überhaupt nichts. Das hieße nämlich, dass er als Deutscher und Religionsangehöriger des Islams nicht nach Deutschland gehört. Bescheuert!

Hier was zum Lachen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXwIbRn1ooA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Zu sagen der Islam gehöre nicht zu Deutschland, aber die Muslime schon, ist Schwachsinn.


Ich habe eine praktizierende Muslima zitiert deren Job es ist interkulturellen Dialog zu fördern.
Aber schön, dass der nächstbeste Forenuser kommt und das als Schwachsinn bezeichnet 

Das ist kein Schwachsinn, aber diese Auslegung muss man konsequent weiter denken
was mich dazu führt zu sagen, dass wir Deutschen und was bei Frankreich abgucken müssen.

Wenn ich mit dieser Begründung sage, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört muss ich das 
zwangsweise für das Christentum auch sagen. Jedenfalls in der Form.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hier was zum Lachen


Das hätte ganz oben stehen müssen


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Ihrer Auslegung nach darf sie den Islam nicht praktizieren, weil er ja nicht zu Deutschland gehört. Sehr widersprüchlich.

Edit: Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen, was mit "nicht gehören" gemeint ist. Nicht gehören bedeutet für mich illegal/gegen das Gesetz sein.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Zu sagen der Islam gehöre nicht zu Deutschland, aber die Muslime schon, ist Schwachsinn. Muslime sind letztlich die "Islam-Ausübenden". Das kann man unmöglich trennen - der Islam gehört zur Identität der Muslime, allein im Namen Muslim ist das Wort Islam verankert. Was soll das heißen der Islam gehört nicht zu Deutschland, für einen praktizierenden, deutschen Muslim? Genau, überhaupt nichts. Das hieße nämlich, dass er als Deutscher und Religionsangehöriger des Islams nicht nach Deutschland gehört. Bescheuert!


Das ist deine Interpretation!
Wir leben hier in einer Gesellschaft, in der Einigkeit darüber herrscht, das keine Religion Identitätsstiftend für die Allgeminheit sein kann, Religion ist individuelle Privatsache, so lange sie eben nicht die Allgemeinheit tangiert oder "stört". Das nussten auch die beiden Amtskirchen über die letzten Jahrzehnte mehr als dutzendemale durch Gerichtsenscheide lernen, vor allen dingen die Katholische Kirche.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, die Beziehung zur Religion ist für uns Muslime eine ganz andere als für viele europäische Menschen - sie ist nämlich sinn- und identitätsstiftend, und wenn man das nicht begriffen hat, wird man auch nie begreifen, wie frustrierend es für eine Muslima ist, dass sie aufgrund ihres Glaubens ihren Berufswunsch nicht verfolgen kann.


Das mag so sein, wir Deutschen und auch so ziemlich alle Europäer gehen einen anderen Weg (Sekularisierung, absolute Trennung von Staat und Religion) und wollen den auch weiterhin fortsetzen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Edit: Es wäre auch interessant zu wissen, was mit "nicht gehören" gemeint ist. Nicht gehören bedeutet für mich illegal/gegen das Gesetz sein.


Der Islam so wie er von einem Teil gelebt und gepredigt wird, ist illegal in Deutschland, denn in Deutschland steht das GG über allem, was fundamental dem Islam (ismus) und der Scharia widerspricht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpretation!


Es ist meine Interpretation, dass der Islam für die Muslime identitätsstiftend sei? Okay...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mag so sein, wir Deutschen und auch so ziemlich alle Europäer gehen einen anderen Weg (Sekularisierung, absolute Trennung von Staat und Religion) und wollen den auch weiterhin fortsetzen.


Wir Deutschen, und damit eine homogene Masse meinen, gibt es nicht. Es gibt hunderttausende deutsche Muslime.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Islam so wie er von einem Teil gelebt und gepredigt wird, ist illegal in Deutschland, den in Deutschland steht das GG über allem, was fundamental dem Islam (ismus) und der Scharia widerspricht.


Ja, ein Teil und der ist eine absolute Minderheit. Die Scharia ist flexibel und für Muslime besagt die Scharia, dass Muslime als Minderheit in einem nicht-islamischen Land sich an den Gesetzen halten sollen, ist das gegen das GG?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ihrer Auslegung nach darf sie den Islam nicht praktizieren, weil er ja nicht zu Deutschland gehört. Sehr widersprüchlich.


Du bist dogmatisch wie konservative Katholiken.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Scharia ist flexibel und für Muslime besagt die Scharia, dass Muslime als Minderheit in einem nicht-islamischen Land sich an den Gesetzen halten sollen, ist das gegen das GG?


Und wenn man dann in der Mehrheit ist kommt die Scharia?
Nicht, dass das ein realistisches Szenario ist, aber so klingt das was du sagst.

Oder anders gefragt?
Hältst du dich aus Überzeugung an das GG oder weil du eben einer religiösen Minderheit angehörst?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen, und damit eine homogene Masse meinen, gibt es nicht. Es gibt hunderttausende deutsche Muslime.


Doch, denn es dürfte 78 Millionen zu vielleicht 5 Millionen stehen, dazu haben wir hier in Europa unsere eigene Geschichte und Entwicklung und auch "Abwicklung" mit Religion und Kirche.
Du wirst hier in Deutschland 85% bis 90% Menschen finden, die garantiert ihre Identität weder über Glauben noch eine bestimmte Religion oder Kirche definieren. Vor hundert Jahren, hättest du noch einige gefunden, die Mehrheitsgesellschaft hat sich aber eben in diesen hundert Jahren nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern in ganz Europa völlig weg entwickelt von solch einem Gedanken oder Weltbild.
Menschen die ihren Lebensinn und ihre Identität in einem religiösen Glauben sehen, gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr, außerhalb der neu hinzugekommenen Muslime und die Gesellschaft hattte ja Gründe, warum sie sich davon sehr weit wegentwickelt hat und ihre Gesetze so ausformuliert hat, dass das ein Bestandteil der hiesigen Mehrheitsgesellschaft ist.
Das solltest du vielleicht auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen!


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, ein Teil und der ist eine absolute Minderheit. Die Scharia ist flexibel und für Muslime besagt die Scharia, dass Muslime als Minderheit in einem nicht-islamischen Land sich an den Gesetzen halten sollen, ist das gegen das GG?


Ich glaube ob es eine absolute Minderheit ist oder nicht, oder eben doch eine größere Minderheit, herrscht eben Streit in der deutschen Gesellschaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Doch, denn es dürfte 78 Millionen zu vielleicht 5 Millionen stehen, dazu haben wir hier in Europa unsere eigene Geschichte und Entwicklung und auch "Abwicklung" mit Religion und Kirche.
> Du wirst hier in Deutschland 85% bis 90% Menschen finden, die garantiert ihre Identität weder über Glauben noch eine bestimmte Religion oder Kirche definieren. Vor hundert Jahren, hättest du noch einige gefunden, die Mehrheitsgesellschaft hat sich aber eben in diesen hundert Jahren nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern in ganz Europa völlig weg entwickelt von solch einem Gedanken oder Weltbild.
> Menschen die ihren Lebensinn in ihre Identität in einem religiösen Glauben sehen, gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr, außerhalb der neu hinzugekommenen Muslime und die Gesellschaft hattte ja Gründe, warum sie sich davon sehr weit wegentwickelt hat und ihre Gesetze so ausformuliert hat, dass das ein Bestandteil der hiesigen Mehrheitsgesellschaft ist.
> Das solltest du vielleicht auch mal zur Kenntnis nehmen!


Ich weiß gar nicht was eigentlich dein Problem ist und weshalb du so angreifend auf meine Kommentare reagierst. Du schreibst so, als würdest du in mir eine Bedrohung deines Abendlandes sehen. Jedes mal das gleiche...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ob es eine absolute Minderheit ist oder nicht, sondern eben doch eine große Minderheit, herrscht eben Streit in der deutschen Gesellschaft.


Dann sollte sich diese "deutsche Gesellschaft" einfach nur Statistiken anschauen. Gewaltbereite Neosalafisten gibt es in Deutschland nur paar Hundert. Diese paar Hundert sind unter 5 Mio. Muslimen nicht mal 1%.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juni 2021)

Der Streit herrscht nur, weil die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft den Islam unterdrückt und Muslime diskriminiert. Warum gibt es hier christliche Feiertage aber keine muslimischen?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Menschen die ihren Lebensinn und ihre Identität in einem religiösen Glauben sehen, gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr,


Gibt es auch noch, findet man gerne mal bei den Querdenkern...


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was eigentlich dein Problem ist und weshalb du so angreifend auf meine Kommentare reagierst. Du schreibst so, als würdest du in mir eine Bedrohung deines Abendlandes sehen. Jedes mal das gleiche...


Schön wie meine Frage an dich ignoriert wird.


seahawk schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier christliche Feiertage aber keine muslimischen?


Tradition und Kapitalismus
Warum schwappt der Black Friday wohl hier rüber.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Leute, die meinen, Muslime sind eine Gefahr, sind Opfer von jahrzehntelange antimuslimischen Berichten in Medien.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch, findet man gerne mal bei den Querdenkern...


Muslime setzt du mit Querdenkern gleich. Aha.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Schön wie meine Frage an dich ignoriert wird.


Habe doch geschrieben, dass GG und Scharia nicht in einem Widerspruch stehen. Verstehe deine Frage nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, Muslime sind eine Gefahr, sind Opfer von jahrzehntelange antimuslimischen Berichten in Medien.


Dummerweise reden wir hier von allen Religionen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Muslime setzt du mit Querdenkern gleich. Aha.


Ich habe geschrieben, dass viele Christen bei den Querdenkern mitlaufen.

Leute ich sag was gegen Christen die nen Schuss weg haben und er fühlt sich als Moslem angegriffen. Verrückt.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Habe doch geschrieben, dass GG und Scharia nicht in einem Widerspruch stehen. Verstehe deine Frage nicht.


Du hast das unter den Bedingung geschrieben, dass Muslime in der Minderheit sind.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was eigentlich dein Problem ist und weshalb du so angreifend auf meine Kommentare reagierst. Du schreibst so, als würdest du in mir eine Bedrohung deines Abendlandes sehen. Jedes mal das gleiche...


Ich sehe in dir keine Bedrohung des Abendlandes, sondern in deiner offensichtlichen Verharmlosung des Islamismus, den du immer wieder an den Tag legst.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dann sollte sich diese "deutsche Gesellschaft" einfach nur Statistiken anschauen. Gewaltbereite Neosalafisten gibt es in Deutschland nur paar Hundert. Diese paar Hundert sind unter 5 Mio. Muslimen nicht mal 1%.


Um die geht es nur vordergründig, im eigentlichen Sinne geht es darum, was in Moscheen in *Deutschland* gepredigt wird und welche Staaten und Leute aus dem Ausland darauf Einfluss haben und mit aller Macht versuchen diesen Einfluss zu halten oder auszubauen. Es ist ein absolutes Unding, das Imane einer ausländischen Religionsbehörde überhaupt in Deutschland predigen dürfen und ein noch größeres Unding ist es, dass das zu 90% so gehandhabt wird.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, Muslime sind eine Gefahr, sind Opfer von jahrzehntelange antimuslimischen Berichten in Medien.


Das ist dein Ernst nach 9/11, London, Madrid, Paris, Nizza, Brüssel....?
So an die 4000 Tote sind natürlich rein gar nichts zu sonstigem Terror in westlichen Gesellschaften....,
von den verhinderten und aufgeflogenen Anschlägen mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe in dir keine Bedrohung des Abendlandes, sondern in deiner offensichtlichen Verharmlosung des Islamismus, den du immer wieder an den Tag legst.


Wo verharmlose ich offensichtlich Islamismus? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um die geht es nur vordergründig, im eigentlichen Sinne geht es darum, was in Moscheen in *Deutschland* gepredigt wird und welche Staaten und Leute aus dem Ausland darauf Einfluss haben und mit aller Macht versuchen diesen Einfluss zu halten oder auszubauen. Es ist ein absolutes Unding, das Imane einer ausländischen Religionsbehörde überhaupt in Deutschland predigen dürfen und ein noch größeres Unding ist es, dass das zu 90% so gehandhabt wird.


Trotzdem leben Muslime seit Jahrzehnten friedlich. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist dein Ernst nach 9/11, London, Madrid, Paris, Nizza, Brüssel....?
> So an die 4000 Tote sind natürlich rein gar nichts zu sonstigem Terror in westlichen Gesellschaften....,
> von den verhinderten und aufgeflogenen Anschlägen mal ganz zu schweigen.


Die meisten Opfer von Terror sind Muslime selber. Interessant aber, dass du nur Europazentriert darauf blickst. In Afghanistan, Irak, Syrien, Mali, etc. sind insgesamt vielmehr Menschen aufgrund neosalafistischen Terror gestorben. Das Problem ist, dass du anscheinend polarisierend denkst und hier die sekulären Europäer siehst und da die potentiell gewaltbereiten Muslime. Du musst begreifen, dass wir alle unter Terror leiden und das Terror keine Religion hat. Wenn du dich wirklich für dieses Thema interessieren solltest, empfehle ich dir Fachliteratur dazu.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo verharmlose ich offensichtlich Islamismus?


Eine Frage des Standpunktes!


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Trotzdem leben Muslime seit Jahrzehnten friedlich.


M.Ansicht nach eben nicht oder nicht genug und diese Ansicht Teilen so einige Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die meisten Opfer von Terror sind Muslime selber. Interessant aber, dass du nur Europazentriert darauf blickst. In Afghanistan, Irak, Syrien, Mali, etc. sind insgesamt vielmehr Menschen aufgrund neosalafistischen Terror gestorben. Das Problem ist, dass du anscheinend polarisierend denkst und hier die sekulären Europäer siehst und da die potentiell gewaltbereiten Muslime. Du musst begreifen, dass wir alle unter Terror leiden und das Terror keine Religion hat. Wenn du dich wirklich für dieses Thema interessieren solltest, empfehle ich dir Fachliteratur dazu.


Das ist ein Witz von dir oder?
Natürlich interessiert mich ersteinmal ausschließlich der Terror, der gegen die westlichen oder europäischen Gesellschaften gerichtet ist, denn der ist *importiert* und würde mich oder Angehörige betreffen können.
Was sich Muslime in ihrem eigenen Kulturkries gegenseitig antun, ist eine völlig andere Sache, wir hier in Deutschland mussten auch mit dem dreißigjährigen Krieg fertig werden, so als Gedankenstütze. Es ist euer (muslimisches) Bier, eure Religion so weit in den Griff zu bekommen, das es eben keinen Terror mehr gibt, ob jetzt hier, was für mich als Europäer und Deutschen wichtig ist und in eurem Kulturraum, was für die Mehrheit der Muslime wichtig ist.
Und um dir noch weiter auf die Sprünge zu helfen, hätte die ETA oder die IRA hier in Deutschland oder außerhalb von Spanien oder GB, Terroranschläge veranstaltet, würden Katholiken oder Basken, die das verharmlosen, genau das gleiche von mir zu hören bekommen.
Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die Auseinandersetzung zwischen Türken und Kurden, meinetwegen können die sich in der Türkei so lange die Köpfe einschlagen wie sie wollen, hier in Deutschland auf alle Fälle nicht, da nicht unser Bier.
Für mich persönlich ist Religion und ihre übermäßige Ausübung, gleichzusetzen, mit einer Ideologie wie Kommunismus, Faschismus etc., entsprechend allergisch reagiere ich drauf, wenn in Namen dieser Religion Terroranschläge in meinem Wirkungskreis passieren und jemand das verharmlost und mir auch noch erklären will, das ich endlich begreifen soll, das diese Religion auch noch Sinn und Idenditätsstiftend für den Großteil ihrer Gläubigen ist.
Hier treffen halt sehr entgegengesetzte Standpunkte aufeinander.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Eine Frage des Standpunktes!


Nein, eine Verleumdung deinerseits, die du nicht belegen kannst, wie man sehen kann.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz von dir oder?
> Natürlich interessiert mich ersteinmal ausschließlich der Terror, der gegen die westlichen oder europäischen Gesellschaften gerichtet ist, denn der ist *importiert* und würde mich oder Angehörige betreffen können.


Der ist nicht importiert, den haben westliche Gesellschaften mit ihrem Terror als erste in die muslimische Welt getragen. Als kleines Beispiel: es kommt nicht von irgendwoher, dass ausgerechnet Frankreich Anschläge durch Algerier erlebt. Kannst ja mal gerne etwas über französischen Kolonialismus in Algerien lesen, vielleicht verstehst du dann besser ein paar Zusammenhänge.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Was sich Muslime in ihrem eigenen Kulturkries gegenseitig antun, ist eine völlig andere Sache, wir hier in Deutschland mussten auch mit dem dreißigjährigen Krieg fertig werden, so als Gedankenstütze. Es ist euer (muslimisches) Bier, eure Religion so weit in den Griff zu bekommen, das es eben keinen Terror mehr gibt, ob jetzt hier, was für mich als Europäer und Deutschen wichtig ist und in eurem Kulturraum, was für die Mehrheit der Muslime wichtig ist.
> Und um dir noch weiter auf die Sprünge zu helfen, hätte die ETA oder die IRA hier in Deutschland oder außerhalb von Spanien oder GB, Terroranschläge veranstaltet, würden Katholiken oder Basken, die das verharmlosen, genau das gleiche von mir zu hören bekommen.
> Das gleiche gilt übrigens für die Auseinandersetzung zwischen Türken und Kurden, meinetwegen können die sich in der Türkei so lange die Köpfe einschlagen wie sie wollen, hier in Deutschland auf alle Fälle nicht, da nicht unser Bier.
> Für mich pesönlich ist Religion und ihre übermäßige Ausübung, gleichzusetzen, mit einer Ideologie wie Kommunismus, Faschismus etc., entsprechend allergisch reagiere ich drauf, wenn in Namen dieser Religion Terroranschläge in meinem Wirkungskreis passieren und jemand das verharmlost


Ich verharmlose weder Terror noch gutheiße ich Terror. Wieder werde ich hier persönlich von dir angegriffen mit Verleumdungen. Lass es sein!


Don-71 schrieb:


> und mir auch noch erklären will, das ich endlich begreifen soll, das diese Religion auch noch Sinn und Idenditätsstiftend für den Großteil ihrer Gläubigen ist.
> Hier treffen halt sehr entgegengesetzte Standpunkte aufeinander.


Dass du meinst, dass der Islam mit Terror gleichzusetzen sei, ist hochgradig ignorant gegenüber verschiedenen Wirkfaktoren, warum Menschen Terror ausüben wollen, und allein dein Problem. Mit der komplexen Realität hat das jedoch wenig zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der ist nicht importiert, den haben westliche Gesellschaften mit ihrem Terror als erste in die muslimische Welt getragen. Als kleines Beispiel: es kommt nicht von irgendwoher, dass ausgerechnet Frankreich Anschläge durch Algerier erlebt. Kannst ja mal gerne etwas über französischen Kolonialismus in Algerien lesen, vielleicht verstehst du dann besser ein paar Zusammenhänge.


Victimblaming
Super, wirklich super. 

Die Kriege und Konflikte im nahen Osten und Nordafrika waren in erster Linie nationalistische Kriege, keine religiösen. 

Aber die Anschläge waren religiös motiviert, nicht nationalistisch.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nein, eine Verleumdung deinerseits, die du nicht belegen kannst, wie man sehen kann.





Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich verharmlose weder Terror noch gutheiße ich Terror. Wieder werde ich hier persönlich von dir angegriffen mit Verleumdungen. Lass es sein!





Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, Muslime sind eine Gefahr, sind Opfer von jahrzehntelange antimuslimischen Berichten in Medien.


Das sagt doch alles!
Nein ich lasse es nicht sein, ich versuche dir zu erklären, warum ein Großteil der Menschen in Deutschland nicht möchte, dass der Islam mehr Einfluss in unserer Gesellschaft gewinnt.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der ist nicht importiert, den haben westliche Gesellschaften mit ihrem Terror als erste in die muslimische Welt getragen. Als kleines Beispiel: es kommt nicht von irgendwoher, dass ausgerechnet Frankreich Anschläge durch Algerier erlebt. Kannst ja mal gerne etwas über französischen Kolonialismus in Algerien lesen, vielleicht verstehst du dann besser ein paar Zusammenhänge.


Die Opferrolle die du einnimmst ist bezeichnend, weil deiner Meinung nach der Islam ja nie, auch nicht in der historischen Vergangenheit, böses getan hat. Du wusstest ja nichtmal, in welcher Form islamische Gesellschaften im Sklavenhandel mit Europäern verwickelt waren. All diese Beschuldigungen helfen blos nicht weiter, weil sie führen zu keiner Lösung. 
*Islamistischer Terror in Europa ist ein importiertes Problem*, denn es gab ihn schlicht und einfach nicht bis in die 1980/90er Jahre in Europa, ausgenommen Zwichtigkeiten zwischen einzelnen Staaten, wie z.B. Frankreich und Algerien, davon waren aber nie andere Staaten betroffen.
Lasse es mich nochmal anders formulieren, warum ist Deutschland nicht ein Hotspot für Terror, von Menschen all seiner umliegenden Nachbarn, denn genügend Terror haben Deutsche mal über all diese Nachbarn gebracht?
Warum findet das Gegenteil statt und viele Menschen aus diesen Nachbarstaaten kommen gerne nach Deutschland und wollen sogar hier leben?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dass du meinst, dass der Islam mit Terror gleichzusetzen sei, ist hochgradig ignorant gegenüber verschiedenen Wirkfaktoren, warum Menschen Terror ausüben wollen, und allein dein Problem. Mit der komplexen Realität hat das jedoch wenig zu tun.


Nein ich setze Islamismus mit Terror gleich, aber Islamismus ist nun mal ein Teil des Islam, ob du das willst oder nicht, da helfen dir auch nicht deine anderweitigen Nebelbomben!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

https://www.ifk-verein.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/karikatur-schwarwel1909ernst-col400-750x529.jpg
		

->https://www.ifk-verein.de/2015/06/p...ls-schranken-der-presse-und-meinungsfreiheit/

Proteste gegen Karikaturen, nicht gegen Anschläge








						Mohammed-Karikaturen lösen Proteste aus
					

Wegen Mohammed-Karikaturen stürmen Islamisten 2015 die Redaktion von "Charlie Hebdo" und töten zwölf Menschen. Nun startet der Prozess gegen mutmaßliche Helfer. Für die Satire-Zeitung Anlass, die Karikaturen erneut zu drucken - und wieder sorgen sie für Empörung.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Proteste gegen Karikaturen, nicht gegen Anschläge


Im Grunde genommen ist es ziemlich einfach und darum dreht sich eingentlich alles als Kulminationspunkt und wie es auch von vielen Leuten gesehen wird.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Habe doch geschrieben, dass GG und Scharia nicht in einem Widerspruch stehen. Verstehe deine Frage nicht.


Wer das GG für richtig hält, kann zwangsläufig die Scharia nur rundheraus ablehnen.
Eine freiheitlich demokratische Ordnung, inklusive Gleichberechtigung, steht halt völlig konträr zur Scharia.
Das ist analog zur Bibel.
Wer an das eine glaubt, kann schwerlich das GG akzeptieren.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> absolute Trennung von Staat und Religion)


Es wäre schön, wenn man hierzulande, trotz der Fortschritte die es gibt, auch endlich soweit wäre. Aber wenn man sich die ganzen Extrawürste anschaut, z.B. im Bereich des Arbeitsrechts für kirchliche Arbeitgeber oder das auch weiterhin die Beschneidung von Jungen legal ist, lebt man da auch weiterhin hinterm Mond. Von diversen anderen Dingen ganz zu schweigen:








						Humanistischer Verband - Religionsfreiheit für Religionslose
					

Wo werden Konfessionslose benachteiligt? Eine neue Broschüre, die vom Humanistischen Verband Deutschland am Donnerstag in Berlin vorgestellt wird, beschreibt auf rund 100 Seiten "systematische Benachteiligung nichtreligiöser Menschen in Deutschland".




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				











						Bericht zur Benachteiligung nichtreligiöser Menschen in Deutschland
					

Wer nicht Mitglied in einer Kirche oder anderen traditionellen religiösen Glaubensgemeinschaft ist, hat oftmals die schlechteren Karten: auf dem Arbeitsmarkt, im Bildungssystem, in der Politik, in den Medien und in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung.




					www.glaeserne-waende.de
				



und findet sich auch in den Jahresberichten der Antidiskriminierungsstelle des Bundes.



seahawk schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier christliche Feiertage aber keine muslimischen?


Die Frage sollte eher lauten: Warum gibt es überhaupt solche Extrawürste für die beiden Großkirchen in Deutschland und nicht nur rein weltliche Feiertage? z.B. Tag der Befreiung, Kindertag, Frauentag, (Bundes-)Republikgeburtstag, ...



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal gerne etwas über französischen Kolonialismus in Algerien lesen, vielleicht verstehst du dann besser ein paar Zusammenhänge


Man kann auch über den französischen Kolonialismus in Vietnam lesen. Mir wäre trotzdem neu, dass sie in Frankreich regelmäßig einen "draufsetzen".



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Habe doch geschrieben, dass GG und Scharia nicht in einem Widerspruch stehen.


Ahja, nicht im Widerspruch. Zwar nicht Deutschland sondern UK, aber zeigt wunderbar auf was passiert, wenn man die Scharia zulässt: https://www.secularism.org.uk/one-law-for-all/


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> nicht nur rein weltliche Feiertage? z.B. Tag der Befreiung, Kindertag, Frauentag, (Bundes-)Republikgeburtstag, ...


Ich wette aber, dass dir auch 90 Prozent der Atheisten die Bude abfackeln werden wenn du Weihnachten abschaffen willst. 
Diese Feiertage kannst du der Kirche entreißen, aber abschaffen? Sorry, das sehe ich nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (4. Juni 2021)

Antisemitismus ist in jedem Fall tabu, aber bleibt ja noch Antimuslimisch sein...Ein Historiker hat diese Heuchelei mit einem Satz wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Antisemitismus ist in jedem Fall tabu, aber bleibt ja noch Antimuslimisch sein...Ein Historiker hat diese Heuchelei mit einem Satz wunderbar auf den Punkt gebracht.


Das ist dein Narrativ und da fühlst du dich auch als Opfer sau wohl.
Fakten über den Islamismus, als muslimische Hetze bezeichnen und faktische Probleme in diesem Land und in anderen europäischen Ländern mit islamischen Traditionen, die von der Mehrheitsgesellschaft eher abgelehnt werden, mit Antisemitismus zu vergleichen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was eigentlich dein Problem ist und weshalb du so angreifend auf meine Kommentare reagierst. Du schreibst so, als würdest du in mir eine Bedrohung deines Abendlandes sehen. Jedes mal das gleiche...


Ich weiß gar nicht was eigentlich so dein Problem ist, wenn man dir so zuhört, könnte man meinen wir stehen in Deutschland kurz vor antimuslimischen Progromen?!
Ist es das was du ausdrücken möchtest?


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2021)

Bilder mit Zitaten kann ich auch posten:


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bilder mit Zitaten kann ich auch posten:


Die Frage ist halt, ob die explizit praktizierte Ablehnung und Abwesenheit von Religion eine Gesellschaft zum Besseren bewegt hat. Dann schaut man sich allein das stalinistische Russland und das maoistische China an und stellt fest, dass keine Religion auch keine Lösung ist.

Am friedlichsten ist stets dann, wenn Religion Privatsache ist, denn dort ist sie erstens schadlos und zweitens Ausdruck persönlicher Freiheit. Und die Summe persönlicher Freiheiten ist eine freie Gesellschaft.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann schaut man sich allein das stalinistische Russland und das maoistische China an und stellt fest, dass keine Religion auch keine Lösung ist.


Ein Beispiel was nicht als Beispiel taugt. Stalin als ehemaliger Klosterschüler, der seine Person nicht nur zur Gottgleichheit erheben ließ (Mao ebenfalls), sondern Marx, Engels und Lenin gleich noch mit zur Dreifaltigkeit. Da wurde nach dem Grundsatz gehandelt: Die Religion ist tot, es lebe die Religion. Religiotie in Reinform also.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Die Sache ist halt, dass viele Menschen geistige Führung brauchen. Vielleicht auch wir alle, aber manchen muss man das Weltbild mehr vorkauen als anderen da ihr Horizont für eigenes Erleben nicht ausreicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Ja, weil Menschen sich Fragen stellen wie "Was ist der Sinn der gesamten Schöpfung?" und "Was passiert mit meinem Bewusstsein nach dem Tod?" haben sie einen kleinen Horizont...

Man könnte es aber auch drehen und sagen, dass der Horizont der Atheisten nicht dafür reicht, allein die Möglichkeit eines jenseitigen Lebens in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Man könnte es aber auch drehen und sagen, dass der Horizont der Atheisten nicht dafür reicht, allein die Möglichkeit eines jenseitigen Lebens in Betracht zu ziehen.


das ist das Problem, was jede Religion hat -- du musst daran glauben.
Wissenschaftliche Belege gibt es keine. 
Das ist halt genauso wie alles andere, wo es keine wissenschaftliche Evidenz gibt. Fest dran glauben.
Einige machen das und hoffen, andere machen das nicht.
Aber zu behaupten, dass der Horizont von Atheisten dafür nicht reicht, ist typisch Religion.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> das ist das Problem, was jede Religion hat -- du musst daran glauben.
> Wissenschaftliche Belege gibt es keine.
> Das ist halt genauso wie alles andere, wo es keine wissenschaftliche Evidenz gibt. Fest dran glauben.
> Einige machen das und hoffen, andere machen das nicht.
> Aber zu behaupten, dass der Horizont von Atheisten dafür nicht reicht, ist typisch Religion.


Trotzdem gibt es Aussagen von Wissenschaftlern, dass sie an Gott glauben in Anbetracht der Komplexität aller Vorgänge im Universum. Ich habe mal gehört, dass das mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen zusammenhängt, und demnach die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Schöpfung ohne eine schöpfende Intelligenz aus sich selber heraus entstanden ist, unwahrscheinlich gering ist. Daher hat die Aussage, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt genauso wenig wissenschaftlich Evidenz und somit stellt doch Atheismus auch eine Religion für sich dar, in welcher man glaubt, dass es keine höhere Intelligenz gibt, welche alles erschaffen hat.

Edit: Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass der Mensch, der felsenfest der Überzeugung ist, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt, äußerst arrogant ist, in Anbetracht dessen, dass die Menschen noch nicht mal begriffen haben, wie ihr eigenes Gehirn "funktioniert", geschweige denn das ganze Universum. Und aus diesem begrenzten Verständnis heraus, behaupten manche Menschen, es gäbe keine Schöpfungskraft...


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ich denke nicht, dass religiöse Menschen einen kleinen Horizont haben. Ich denke, dass Menschen die glauben, dass Fleisch am Freitag etc darauf einen Einfluss hat einen kleinen Horizont haben.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leute, die meinen, Muslime sind eine Gefahr, sind Opfer von jahrzehntelange antimuslimischen Berichten in Medien.


Nach dem Religionsmonitor 2013 (im 2017er wurde das leider nicht mehr gefragt) der Bertelsmann-Stiftung sehen über 1/3 der Wessis Atheismus als Bedrohung an. Das ist dann wohl das Ergebnis von jahrzehntelanger religiöser Indoktrination sowie "_Das ist ja Kommunismus!_"/"_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_"-Krakeelen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nach dem Religionsmonitor 2013 (im 2017er wurde das leider nicht mehr gefragt) der Bertelsmann-Stiftung sehen über 1/3 der Wessis Atheismus als Bedrohung an. Das ist dann wohl das Ergebnis von jahrzehntelanger religiöser Indoktrination sowie "_Das ist ja Kommunismus!_"/"_Dann geh doch nach drüben!_"-Krakeelen.


2013 ist aber sehr alt.

Hier, das geht aus dem neuen Religionsmonitor hervor.
Jeder 2. Deutsche sieht eine Bedrohung im Islam und ganz groooßer Funfakt für euch hier, die meinen Muslime seien eine Bedrohung für die Demokratie, ich zitiere: 

"Interessant hierbei: Religiöse Menschen stehen stärker zu demokratischen Grundwerten als Konfessionslose. So liegt der Anteil bei Christen bei 93 und bei Muslimen bei 91 Prozent, bei Menschen ohne Religionszugehörigkeit lediglich bei 83 Prozent."

Quelle: https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/islam-studie-bertelsmann-stiftung-101.html


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> "Interessant hierbei: Religiöse Menschen stehen stärker zu demokratischen Grundwerten als Konfessionslose. So liegt der Anteil bei Christen bei 93 und bei Muslimen bei 91 Prozent, bei Menschen ohne Religionszugehörigkeit lediglich bei 83 Prozent."


Könnte vielleicht an einen Teil dieses Landes liegen das lange unter einer Diktatur gelebt hat. 

Aber den Artikel musst du auch so lesen, dass die Menschen keine Lust auf den Islam als politische Linie haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber den Artikel musst du auch so lesen, dass die Menschen keine Lust auf den Islam als politische Linie haben.


Der Artikel ist auf verschiedenen Lesarten deutbar - eindeutig ist es aber nicht.

Jedenfalls bestätigen Wissenschaftler, dass es mit der negativen Berichterstattung über Muslime in den Medien zusammenhängt.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Menschen ohne Religionszugehörigkeit


Obacht: Da ist man wieder im Bereich steuerrechtlicher Regelungen sowie im Staatskirchenrecht. Denn unter diese Gruppe fallen nicht nur Atheisten und Religionslose, sondern auch all diejenigen, die keiner staatlich anerkannten Religionsgemeinschaft angehören, obwohl sie religiös sind.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bestätigen Wissenschaftler, dass es mit der negativen Berichterstattung


Es gibt so viele Sachen welche die Menschen positiver sehen würden wenn die Medien nicht berichten würden...

Sieh es so, Islam und Christentum sind expansive Religionen. Hinduismus, Judentum etc nicht oder weniger. 
D.h. sie drängen sich weniger auf. 
Oder hast du mal Menschen gesehen die Schriften ihrer Religion verteilen außer Moslems und Christen? 
(Scientology zählt nicht)


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Obacht: Da ist man wieder im Bereich steuerrechtlicher Regelungen sowie im Staatskirchenrecht. Denn unter diese Gruppe fallen nicht nur Atheisten und Religionslose, sondern auch all diejenigen, die keiner staatlich anerkannten Religionsgemeinschaft angehören, obwohl sie religiös sind.


Nichtsdestotrotz geht es mir hier darum, dass die Vorbehalte ggü. Muslime als mögliche Gefahr für die Demokratie/GG nicht mit dem Realitätsabgleich standhalten kann.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es Aussagen von Wissenschaftlern, dass sie an Gott glauben in Anbetracht der Komplexität aller Vorgänge im Universum.


Aber kein Wissenschaftler würde sich davon in seiner Arbeit beeinflussen lassen.
Religion hat in der Wissenschaft nichts verloren. Das ist nun mal so und jeder weiß das auch.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gehört, dass das mit Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnungen zusammenhängt, und demnach die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Schöpfung ohne eine schöpfende Intelligenz aus sich selber heraus entstanden ist, unwahrscheinlich gering ist.


Wo hast du das denn gehört?
Das Universum ist nach heutigen Erkenntnissen aus dem Urknall entstanden. Dabei darf man sich den Urknall eben nicht als Explosion vorstellen sondern als eine zufällige Quantenfluktuation. Vielleicht gab es Milliarden solcher Fluktuationen, ehe das daraus entstandene Universum stabil war. Das lässt sich aber nicht mehr genau feststellen, da es den Urknall nur 1x gab, es ihn kein zweites Mal geben wird und man das im Labor nicht wiederholen kann.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Daher hat die Aussage, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt genauso wenig wissenschaftlich Evidenz und somit stellt doch Atheismus auch eine Religion für sich dar, in welcher man glaubt, dass es keine höhere Intelligenz gibt, welche alles erschaffen hat.


Genau. Man kann nichts wissenschaftlich belegen, was nicht existiert. 
Ich kann auch behaupten, dass es fliegende Elefantenwale auf dem Jupiter gibt, niemand kann mir das Gegenteil beweisen -- und man sieht auch schnell, wohin das führt.
Man kann aber Experimente machen und beobachten und nach aktuellem Stand ist das Sonnensystem aus den Resten einer Supernova entstanden, die sich rund 500.000 Jahre vor dem Entstehen der Sonne ereignet hat.
Dabei hat sich Doppelplanet entwickelt. Durch Gezeitenkraft kamen sich die beiden Planeten immer näher, sodass sie miteinander kollidiert sind. Daraus ist dann die Erde und der Mond entstanden.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Edit: Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sagen, dass der Mensch, der felsenfest der Überzeugung ist, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt, äußerst arrogant ist, in Anbetracht dessen, dass die Menschen noch nicht mal begriffen haben, wie ihr eigenes Gehirn "funktioniert", geschweige denn das ganze Universum. Und aus diesem begrenzten Verständnis heraus, behaupten manche Menschen, es gäbe keine Schöpfungskraft...


Und ich würde behaupten, dass ein Schöpfer völlig überflüssig ist.
Der Mensch ist der einzige Nacktaffe auf der Erde und gehört zu den Menschenaffen, von denen es mehrere Arten gibt.
Was ist so schlimm daran, dass man ein Nacktaffe ist? Dass uns die anderen Menschenaffen sehr ähnlich sind, kann man sehen und die Genetik belegt eine Verwandtschaft. Die logische Schlussfolgerung ist daher, dass die Menschenaffen einen gemeinsamen Ursprung haben müssen.
Und das Gehirn ist eine Entwicklung der Evolution. Genauso wie alles andere auch.
Das wird immer weiter erforscht und immer neue Erkenntnisse treten hervor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Sachen welche die Menschen positiver sehen würden wenn die Medien nicht berichten würden...
> 
> Sieh es so, Islam und Christentum sind expansive Religionen. Hinduismus, Judentum etc nicht oder weniger.
> D.h. sie drängen sich weniger auf.
> ...


In Deutschland gibt es gesetzlich erlaubt zu Missionieren. Das rechtfertigt trotzdem keine Diskriminierung.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es gesetzlich erlaubt zu Missionieren. Das rechtfertigt trotzdem keine Diskriminierung.


Du machst wieder den typischen Fehler. 

Natürlich darf man auch auf der Straße laut "Wählt AfD" rufen, trotzdem darf ich dich deswegen bei meiner Hausparty rauswerfen. 

Der AfDler wird danach aber behaupten er wird diskriminiert. 
Darauf würde ich sogar wetten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du machst wieder den typischen Fehler.
> 
> Natürlich darf man auch auf der Straße laut "Wählt AfD" rufen, trotzdem darf ich dich deswegen bei meiner Hausparty rauswerfen.
> 
> ...


Diskriminierung aufgrund Religionszugehörigkeit ist gegen das GG! Was verstehst du daran nicht?


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es gesetzlich erlaubt zu Missionieren.


Und ich darf jeden der meint mich missionieren zu müssen, die Tür vor der Nase zu machen, rauswerfen, ignorieren, etc. Nur weil etwas erlaubt ist heißt es nicht, dass ich mir den Blödsinn antun muss.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und ich darf jeden der meint mich missionieren zu müssen, die Tür vor der Nase zu machen, rauswerfen, ignorieren, etc. Nur weil etwas erlaubt ist heißt es nicht, dass ich mir den Blödsinn antun muss.


Worüber reden wir hier eigentlich? Über Zeugen Jehovas?
Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass Christen oder Muslime an die Tür gehen. Zumindest standen sie noch nie an meiner Tür mit der Intention zu Missionieren. Bitte keine Pseudodebatten hier führen, die nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben. Muslime sind eine diskriminierte Bevölkerungsgruppe in Deutschland, aufgrund Vorbehalte, die wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Der Streit herrscht nur, weil die deutsche Mehrheitsgesellschaft den Islam unterdrückt und Muslime diskriminiert.



Der Islam diskriminiert und unterdrückt sich in erster Linie selbst, vergleichbar mit einem gewissen Altschauerberger Youtube-Kasper, wo auch immer alle anderen Schuld haben das man ihn nicht auf Grund seiner Äußerungen und Art akzeptieren kann wie er ist.

Zum Beispiel gibt es bis dato nur eine mir in Deutschland bekannte Moschee (seit 2017) die einen lieberalen Islam wirklich auch praktiziert und predigt und die wird von ihren konservativen / extremistischen Glaubensbrüdern hier bei uns im Land mehrheitlich strikt abgelehnt und massivest bis hin zum Mord bedroht (u.a. weil eine Frau als Imam predigt) und kann nur dank Polizeischutz überhaupt arbeiten:



> Die Moscheegründer beklagen aufgrund der eingegangenen Drohungen die massive Gefährdung von liberalen Muslimen, wenn diese an die Öffentlichkeit treten. Sie erbitten Akzeptanz, Respekt und Toleranz für ihre moderne, geschlechtergerechte Lesart des Koran.[15] Ateş selbst erhielt viele, nach Gefährdungsanalyse des Landeskriminalamtes ernstzunehmende Morddrohungen und steht seitdem unter Polizeischutz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





seahawk schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier christliche Feiertage aber keine muslimischen?


Aus dem selben Grund warum es in europäischen Ländern keine shintoistischen Feiertage gibt, oder budhistische, oder sikhistische, usw. usf.

Weil der Islam bis vor ein paar Jahrzehnten in den meisten Ländern (jenseits des Balkan) in Europa keine größere Anhängerschaft hatte und es daher keine Verankerung in den traditionell meist mehrheitsreligös geprägten Feiertagen der Länder gibt und nein, es braucht kein muslimischen Feierteige, wir haben schon genug religös geprägte Feiertage, da brauchen wir nicht noch mehr von, ehr deutlich weniger!

Das einführen von muslimischen Feiertagen, oder denen anderer Minderheitsreligionen, ist auch kein Zeichen von Toleranz und auch schlicht unpraktikabel für alle gleich gerecht umsetzbar (bei gut einem dutzend anerkanter größerer Religionsgruppen auf der Welt).


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel was nicht als Beispiel taugt. Stalin als ehemaliger Klosterschüler, der seine Person nicht nur zur Gottgleichheit erheben ließ (Mao ebenfalls), sondern Marx, Engels und Lenin gleich noch mit zur Dreifaltigkeit. Da wurde nach dem Grundsatz gehandelt: Die Religion ist tot, es lebe die Religion. Religiotie in Reinform also.


Nach dem Muster kann man so ziemlich alles zur Religion erklären, sofern Personen oder Ideen gottgleiche Verehrung beanspruchen und auch erfahren.

Und das hieße, dass keine Religion gar nicht möglich ist, weil sich Menschen immer etwas basteln werden, mit dem sie pauschal alles abdecken, was sie sich nicht rational erklären können bzw. wofür sie ein handliches Konzept zu benötigen meinen.

Dann wäre beispielsweise der Glaube an unendliches Wirtschaftswachstum und das damit verbundene Heilsversprechen eine Religion ... und beispielsweise die von mir bereits zuvor erwähnten Krawatten doch noch eine "religöse Textilie", die in Amtsstuben nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nach dem Muster kann man so ziemlich alles zur Religion erklären, sofern Personen oder Ideen gottgleiche Verehrung beanspruchen und auch erfahren.


Und was spricht dagegen? Das viel beschworene Paradies ist auch nichts weiter als ein himmlisches Nordkorea, wo man bis in alle Ewigkeit den geliebten Führer tagein tagaus huldigen muss. Da kann ich getrost drauf verzichten.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann wäre beispielsweise der Glaube an unendliches Wirtschaftswachstum und das damit verbundene Heilsversprechen eine Religion


Der Glaube das irgendwelche unsichtbaren, gottgleichen Patschehändchen irgendetwas regeln, hat schon etwas Religiöses an sich. Vorallem mit welch religiösen Eifer das von manchen praktiziert wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und nicht vergessen:  Je stärker der Schlag, umso fester der Glauben.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen?


Überhaupt nichts, es unterstützt vielmehr meine ursprüngliche Aussage, dass keine Religion (im engeren Sinne) auch keine Lösung ist, weil die entstehende "Lücke" durch Quasi-Religionen gefüllt wird, die keinen Deut besser, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer sind. Anscheinend kommen Menschen nicht ohne etwas aus, was ihrem Leben Struktur gibt.

Ansonsten sind wir - wie so oft - absolut einer Meinung.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Anscheinend kommen Menschen nicht ohne etwas aus, was ihrem Leben Struktur gibt.


Mehr Kleingärten wagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nach dem Muster kann man so ziemlich alles zur Religion erklären, sofern Personen oder Ideen gottgleiche Verehrung beanspruchen und auch erfahren.



Der Grad zwischen rein weltlicher Idiologie und dem übernatürlichen Glauben / Religion ist auch sehr schmal und überschneidet sich an vielen Punkten und im Grunde ist es genau so, das sich am Ende alle Idiologie auch religiöser Züge bedient und deren Strickmuster nutzt.
Das mag nicht zuletzt auch daran liegen das Glaube / Religion mit eines der ersten und ältesten von Menschen geschaffenen künstlichen Denkkonstrukte ist, welches halt ohne das physische Kräftemessen große kaum antastbare Macht und Einfluss generiert hat (Schamanen besitzen in primitiven Gesellschaften mindestens eine gleichrangige bis höhere Autorität wie der Stammesanführer) und genau darum geht es ja am Ende letztlich genauso immer bei jeder Form von weltlicher Idiologie ("Schläue" über Kraft, um sich die Macht und Einfluss zu sichern), nur das diese sich in der Regel nicht auf die spirituelle Unantastbarkeit und übernatürlichen Natur als Basis ihrer Legitimation beruft, sondern sich den Anstrich gibt sich auf (bisweilen scheinwissenschaftliche) Fakten und Belege, für ihre Richtigkeit zu stützen und die Menschen so von der Überlegenheit dieser idiologischen Position zu überzeugen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und das hieße, dass keine Religion gar nicht möglich ist, weil sich Menschen immer etwas basteln werden, mit dem sie pauschal alles abdecken, was sie sich nicht rational erklären können bzw. wofür sie ein handliches Konzept zu benötigen meinen.



Doch keine Religion ist möglich, keine Idiologie allerdings nicht, da man sich natürlich immer etwas konstruieren wird was versucht alles zu erklären, die Frage ist nur halt auf welcher Basis diese Erklärungen fußen (Wissenschaft, oder machtmanipulativen Scheinfakten) und wie fähig man ist diese Erklärungen halt auch neuen Erkentnissen anzupassen, sobal es sie gibt.

Genau da liegt halt auch der Unterschied zwischen vielen Religionen und extremen Idiologien und dem "allgemeinen gemäßigten idiologischen Weltbild" das jeder besitzt.
Erstere passen Erkentnisse oft nur so an das sie in die eigene religiöse Sicht der Dinge passen, oder biegen bisweilen für ihre Idiologie / Religion die Dinge so zurecht das sie den eigenen Standpunkt möglichst untermauern.

Alle anderen passen ihre Idiologie in der Regel ehr den gewonnen Erkentnissen an und verschieben bisweilen dadurch dann eben auch ihre eigene Position.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann wäre beispielsweise der Glaube an unendliches Wirtschaftswachstum und das damit verbundene Heilsversprechen eine Religion ... und beispielsweise die von mir bereits zuvor erwähnten Krawatten doch noch eine "religöse Textilie", die in Amtsstuben nichts verloren hat.


Nur ist die Krawatte eine Ecke älter als die Mähr vom unendlichen Wirtschaftswachstum und dem Heilsversprechen der Konsumgesellschaft, davon ab ist sie ja kein einheitliches Sinnbild dafür, das wäre wohl ehr die Marketing getriebene Werbung.
Wenn dann hätte sich da bei der Krawatte die "Religion" nur ein bereits vorhandenes Obejekt einverleibt, so wie die Christen das Kreuz, welches die Römer und andere antike Reiche zvor schon lange zum hinrichten benutzt haben.

Aber ansonsten ja, die Wirtschaftstheorie vom unendlichen Wirtschaftwachstum in Verbindung mit Konsum entsprechen in ihren Zügen einer Religion, inkl. Heilsversprechen (allen geht es dann viel viel besser) und deren Wirtschaftstheoretiker entsprechen den weltlichen Predigern religiöser Institutionen und die Menschen die danach leben den Gläubigen, das ist so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Juni 2021)

Man kann kritisch zu Religionen stehen und man kann auch Dinge kritisieren. Menschen dafür zu verurteilen ist überheblich und sie dafür zu diskriminieren in jedem Falle falsch. Was ist das für eine Gesellschaft, die es gut findet wenn religiöse Menschen benachteiligt werden sollen? Leider wird hier auch sehr undifferenziert auf das Thema Religion geschaut. Religion wird in der Psychologie als ein großer Resilienzfaktor benannt, der besagt, dass Menschen, die Schicksalsschläge erleiden tendenziell konstruktiver damit umgehen als Menschen ohne einen Glauben. Es gibt auch Forschungen, dass religiöse Menschen seltener Suizid begehen - und bevor jetzt wieder die Hardcore-Atheisten auf die Barrikaden springen, nein, mir geht es nicht um eine plumpe Auf-/Abwertung, sondern einzig und allein darum aufzuzeigen, dass Religion auch einen positiven Effekt auf Menschen hat. Ich finde anti-religiöse Atheisten sollten ihre Energien dahingehend sparen, sich über Religionen aufzuregen, denn diese werden niemals aussterben solange es Menschen gibt. Der Wunsch nach Spiritualität scheint es ja auch seit Anbeginn der Menschheit gegeben zu haben, also muss wohl auch in uns irgendwo ein Programm für dieses Thema verankert sein.

Edit: Interessanterweise beschäftigt sich die Wissenschaft selber auch mit religiösen Themen - Erschaffung der Welt, Tod, Materie, Menschsein usw. Aber es geschieht halt auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Art, da nur materielle Zusammenhänge erklärt werden. Antworten für das große Ganze hat noch keiner aus der Wissenschaft


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Religion wird in der Psychologie als ein großer Resilienzfaktor benannt, der besagt, dass Menschen, die Schicksalsschläge erleiden tendenziell konstruktiver damit umgehen als Menschen ohne einen Glauben.


Lülülü? Biegen sich Religiöse die Sachen wieder so zurecht, wie sie diese gerade brauchen?
Nicht die Religiosität bestimmt wie eine Person mit Schicksalsschlägen umgeht, sondern die sozialen, gesellschaftlichen und sonstigen Umstände, in denen das jeweilige Individuum lebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Religion wird in der Psychologie als ein großer Resilienzfaktor benannt, der besagt, dass Menschen, die Schicksalsschläge erleiden tendenziell konstruktiver damit umgehen als Menschen ohne einen Glauben.


Ja natürlich, wenn ich der Meinung bin das da eine übernatürliche Hand hinter steckt akzeptiert man sowas vieleicht geringfügig ehr, macht es das aber irgendwie besser?

Es gab jüngst auch genug Untersuchugnen in der Covid-Pandemie, die auf der anderen Seite zeigen das religöse Menschen wesentlich unwilliger sind sich an Vorgaben (Masken, Abstände, Impfen) zu halten, weil sie ihr Schicksal / Gesundheit lieber in übernatürliche Hände legen, oder darauf bauen das sie von "oben" schon beschützt würden.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Forschungen, dass religiöse Menschen seltener Suizid begehen


Ja, wenn du natürlich Angst hast das dann dein Seelenheil hinfällig ist (du in die Hölle kommst bei Selbstmord), scheut man so einen Schritt was länger als der der nicht an die Hölle glaubt...



Ja---sin schrieb:


> - und bevor jetzt wieder die Hardcore-Atheisten auf die Barrikaden springen, nein, mir geht es nicht um eine plumpe Auf-/Abwertung, sondern einzig und allein darum aufzuzeigen, dass Religion auch einen positiven Effekt auf Menschen hat.


Und lässt dabei völlig außen vor unter welchen Eingebungen diese Effekte entstehen, also doch irgendwo, ob nun ungwollt oder nicht, plumpe Auf- / Abwertung. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich finde anti-religiöse Atheisten sollten ihre Energien dahingehend sparen, sich über Religionen aufzuregen, denn diese werden niemals aussterben solange es Menschen gibt.


Man kann sie aber versuchen so privat wie möglich und somit klein wie möglich zu halten, weil genau da gehört Religion hin, in deinen Privaten Orbit, nicht in die Gesellschaft!

Du kannst Privat glauben was du willst, das am Ende deine Sache, aber in einer sekularen Gesellschaft hat sie absolut nichts verloren und es ist nunmal keine religiöse Diskriminierung das praktizieren und zeigen religöser Symbolik im öffentlichen Raum einzuschrenken / unterbinden, solange das nicht den Glauben und praktizieren als Privatperson vollständig unterbindet.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Wunsch nach Spiritualität scheint es ja auch seit Anbeginn der Menschheit gegeben zu haben, also muss wohl auch in uns irgendwo ein Programm für dieses Thema verankert sein.


Der Wunsch die Dinge zu erklären die man nicht versteht existiert von Beginn an und sicherlich auch von unbequemer Selbstverantwortung entbunden zu sein, für Dinge die im eigenen Leben passieren, beides bedient Göttlichkeit, es donnert ja ist Gottes "Zorn", mein Kind stirbt an einer Infektion, weil die Hände nicht gewaschen, Gottes Plan / Prüfung, usw.

Höhere Mächte für das eigene Schicksal und eigene Handlungen verantwortlich machen zu können ist immer der bequemst mögliche Weg, halt viel einfacher als zu analysieren welche eigene Schuld / Rolle man trägt / hat, oder zu akzeptieren das man eben mit eigenen Wissen nicht immer alle Dinge verstehen und erklären kann, oder akzeptieren zu können das nicht Gott einen aus einer Katastrophe gerettet hat, sondern die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wo man halt auch bei 1,3% Chance etwas zu überleben eben unfassbares Glück, bzw. quasi einen obligatorischen 6er im Lotto, hatte.

Es erfordert halt wesentlich weniger mentale Stärke, Gefasstheit und Fähigkeit  die Dinge kritisch zu betachten, wenn man einfach die Dinge von sich auf eine übernatürliche Entität wegschieben kann, als sich damit selbst auseinanderzusetzen, zu akzeptieren und zu verarbeiten.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Edit: Interessanterweise beschäftigt sich die Wissenschaft selber auch mit religiösen Themen - Erschaffung der Welt, Tod, Materie, Menschsein usw. Aber es geschieht halt auf einer sehr oberflächlichen Art, da nur materielle Zusammenhänge erklärt werden. *Antworten für das große Ganze hat noch keiner aus der Wissenschaft;*)


Die Religion hat genauso wenig Antworten, als nur Behauptungen das es so sei, aber belegen kann sie davon nicht im geringsten etwas.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juni 2021)

Die Menschen sollen glauben woran sie wollen.
Solange dies friedlich geschieht und ohne Missionierungen.
Und soviel ich weiß gibt es sogar in der Wissenschaft Dogmen.
Nämlich die Anhänger/Verfechter bestimmter Positionen und Lager.
Das ist auch eine Art Glaube.


----------



## Poulton (5. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab jüngst auch genug Untersuchugnen in der Covid-Pandemie, die auf der anderen Seite zeigen das religöse Menschen wesentlich unwilliger sind sich an Vorgaben (Masken, Abstände, Impfen) zu halten, weil sie ihr Schicksal / Gesundheit lieber in übernatürliche Hände legen, oder darauf bauen das sie von "oben" schon beschützt würden.


Nicht zu vergessen wie die Regierung den ganz großen Bückling vor den Kirchen gemacht hat, als es um Ostergottesdienste ging.








						Kirche besteht auf Präsenzgottesdiensten zu Ostern
					

Die beiden christlichen Großkirchen in Deutschland zeigen sich überrascht von der Bitte der Politik, zwecks Eindämmung der Corona-Pandemie zu Ostern auf Präsenzgottesdienste zu verzichten. Die katholische Kirche erklärte bereits, dass man dieser Bitte nicht nachkommen werde. Ein Kommentar von...




					hpd.de


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, wenn ich der Meinung bin das da eine übernatürliche Hand hinter steckt akzeptiert man sowas vieleicht geringfügig ehr, macht es das aber irgendwie besser?


Wenn Menschen schwere Krisen durch ihren Glauben psychisch gesünder überstehen können, als Menschen ohne Erklärungsmuster, dann ist das nicht nur irgendwie, sondern eindeutig besser.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab jüngst auch genug Untersuchugnen in der Covid-Pandemie, die auf der anderen Seite zeigen das religöse Menschen wesentlich unwilliger sind sich an Vorgaben (Masken, Abstände, Impfen) zu halten, weil sie ihr Schicksal / Gesundheit lieber in übernatürliche Hände legen, oder darauf bauen das sie von "oben" schon beschützt würden.


Ja, Religionen sind diesbezüglich vielleicht auch nicht alle gleich. Hier hast du ein positives Gegenbeispiel aus meiner Heimatstadt:









						Lange Schlangen für Astrazeneca: Sonder-Impfungen in Kölner Zentralmoschee
					

Sonder-Impf-Aktion in der Kölner Zentralmoschee am Wochenende: Der Andrang war riesig. Insgesamt wurden fast 3.200 Menschen gegen Corona geimpft - die meisten mit Astrazeneca.




					www1.wdr.de
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du natürlich Angst hast das dann dein Seelenheil hinfällig ist (du in die Hölle kommst bei Selbstmord), scheut man so einen Schritt was länger als der der nicht an die Hölle glaubt...


Wissenschaftler der Psychologie sprechen diesbezüglich eine andere Sprache:

"So besitzen Gläubige – entgegen der landläufigen Vermutung, bestimmte Glaubensrichtungen würden massive Schuldgefühle schüren und damit das Selbstbild demolieren – ein eher ausgeprägtes Selbstwertgefühl. Nicht nur im Hinblick auf viele andere psychische Parameter, auch was die körperliche Gesundheit angeht, schneiden sie gut ab. *Das wird auf die Sinnstiftung durch den Glauben, stabilisierende religiöse Rituale und den Wert sozialer Bindungen zurückgeführt.* In jedem Fall, so lautet das Fazit vieler dieser Arbeiten, gelte es, den gesundheitsfördernden, salutogenen Effekten von Glaube und Religion mehr Forschungsinteresse zu widmen."









						Resilienz: Schützt der Glaube vor Depression?
					

Wer gläubig ist, wird seltener depressiv - das gilt sogar für Menschen mit hohem genetischem Risiko, belegt eine neue Studie.




					www.faz.net
				






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und lässt dabei völlig außen vor unter welchen *Eingebungen* diese Effekte entstehen, also doch irgendwo, ob nun ungwollt oder nicht, plumpe Auf- / Abwertung.


Was meinst du mit Eingebungen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann sie aber versuchen so privat wie möglich und somit klein wie möglich zu halten, weil genau da gehört Religion hin, in deinen Privaten Orbit, nicht in die Gesellschaft!
> 
> Du kannst Privat glauben was du willst, das am Ende deine Sache, aber in einer sekularen Gesellschaft hat sie absolut nichts verloren und es ist nunmal keine religiöse Diskriminierung das praktizieren und zeigen religöser Symbolik im öffentlichen Raum einzuschrenken / unterbinden, solange das nicht den Glauben und praktizieren als Privatperson vollständig unterbindet.


Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich; wenn mein Glaube mich dazu veranlasst eine bestimmte Kleiderordnung zu tragen, dann trage ich das automatisch in den öffentlichen Raum hinein. Mich deshalb dann aus bestimmten Berufsfelder per se auszuschließen, trotz fachlicher Eignung, ist eine Diskriminierung. Allein der Grund für diesen Verbot fußt auf einer Diskriminierung - nämlich die Unterstellung, dass religiöse Muslime nicht geeignet seien, solche Berufe verantwortungsvoll zu übernehmen, weil sie nicht neutral sind. Genauer betrachtet ist das sogar Irrsinn, denn ein rechtsradikaler Richter ist trotz "neutralem Aussehen" definitiv nicht neutral. Damit zerfällt auch die Argumentation für dieses Verbot - was bleibt ist der Ausschluss einer religiösen Minderheit, während der rechtsradikale Richter weiter "neutral" richten darf...


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Wunsch die Dinge zu erklären die man nicht versteht existiert von Beginn an und sicherlich auch von unbequemer Selbstverantwortung entbunden zu sein, für Dinge die im eigenen Leben passieren, beides bedient Göttlichkeit, es donnert ja ist Gottes "Zorn", mein Kind stirbt an einer Infektion, weil die Hände nicht gewaschen, Gottes Plan / Prüfung, usw.
> 
> Höhere Mächte für das eigene Schicksal und eigene Handlungen verantwortlich machen zu können ist immer der bequemst mögliche Weg, halt viel einfacher als zu analysieren welche eigene Schuld / Rolle man trägt / hat, oder zu akzeptieren das man eben mit eigenen Wissen nicht immer alle Dinge verstehen und erklären kann, oder akzeptieren zu können das nicht Gott einen aus einer Katastrophe gerettet hat, sondern die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wo man halt auch bei 1,3% Chance etwas zu überleben eben unfassbares Glück, bzw. quasi einen obligatorischen 6er im Lotto, hatte.
> 
> Es erfordert halt wesentlich weniger mentale Stärke, Gefasstheit und Fähigkeit  die Dinge kritisch zu betachten, wenn man einfach die Dinge von sich auf eine übernatürliche Entität wegschieben kann, als sich damit selbst auseinanderzusetzen, zu akzeptieren und zu verarbeiten.


Da spricht wohl die christliche Prägung aus dir - die oben erwähnten Konzepte sind mir als Muslim fremd. Es gibt bei uns keine Schuldzuweisung. Es ist auch keiner für unsere Sünden/Schuld gestorben und an Zufälle glauben wir auch nicht. Wir glauben, dass alles Schlechte was uns trifft, unsere eigenen Hände (Taten) vorausgeschickt haben. Daraus folgt, dass unser Glaube uns dazu ermutigt, dass wir immer wieder über unsere Fehler reflektieren, mit unserem Ego auseinandersetzen, was ich ändern vermag ändern und unveränderbare Schicksale akzeptieren soll. Kurz gefasst: Die Meckerkultur ist uns fremd 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Religion hat genauso wenig Antworten, als nur Behauptungen das es so sei, aber belegen kann sie davon nicht im geringsten etwas.


Es gibt einen Punkt, wo Wissenschaft und Religion zusammenkommen kann; die Logik des Analogismus.
Kleines Beispiel: Kein vernunftbegabter Mensch würde glauben können, dass ein Auto sich von ganz allein, und darüber hinaus noch rein zufällig, zusammengebaut hat. Jeder weiß, dass hinter der Produktion eines Autos eine Intelligenz vorhanden war, die alles zusammengeführt hat. Wie kann es dann logisch erscheinen, dass das gesamte Universum, welches in sich unzählbar komplexer ist, als ein lächerliches Auto, durch reinen Zufall und ohne eine Intelligenz entstanden sei?
Diesem Analogieschluss nach, ist die Existenz einer kreierenden Kraft der Rationalität näher, als die absolute Verneinung.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass Christen oder Muslime an die Tür gehen.


Aber in der Innenstadt wird man gerne angelabert. (Christen und Muslime) 


Jasin keiner stört sich daran, dass du (genau wie ich übrigens) an Gott glaubst. Der Unterschied ist, dass ich nicht mehr in 1800 lebe.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen schwere Krisen durch ihren Glauben psychisch gesünder überstehen können, als Menschen ohne Erklärungsmuster, dann ist das nicht nur irgendwie, sondern eindeutig besser.


Nein, es ist gefährlicher, weil Menschen die Ursachen und Gründe für eine Krise ggf. auch weniger hinterfragen, da Ursache und Lösung ja schon "klar" sind.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, Religionen sind diesbezüglich vielleicht auch nicht alle gleich. Hier hast du ein positives Gegenbeispiel aus meiner Heimatstadt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subjektive Einzelbeispiele sind für den Gesamtkontext irrelevant, somal sie mir in dem Fall bekannt sind.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich; wenn mein Glaube mich dazu veranlasst eine bestimmte Kleiderordnung zu tragen, dann trage ich das automatisch in den öffentlichen Raum hinein.


Du kommst nackt auf die Welt, kein "Gott" dieser Welt hat dich mit einer bestimmten Kleiderordung "auf die Welt gebracht", es gibt auch, soweit mir bekannt, keine Religion die explizit verlangt irgendwelche Kleidung zwingend tragen zu müssen.

Solche Kleidung wie z.B. der Niqab, die Kippa, oder what ever entspringen alleine menschengemachter Moralvorstellung, Machtausübung, dem verlangen sich sichtbar von Nichtreligösen abzugrenzen zu wollen, oder einfach anderen aufs Auge binden zu wollen "schau her ich bin ja ganz besonders gläubig / fromm" und drauf gibt es nunmal kein Anrecht und es schränkt auch nicht die Ausübung des Glaubens ein, dies nicht zu können, weil es einen eben nicht zu einem "besseren Gläubigen" macht.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Mich deshalb dann aus bestimmten Berufsfelder per se auszuschließen, trotz fachlicher Eignung, ist eine Diskriminierung.


Nein, genauso wenig Diskriminierung  wie dich bei gleicher Qualifikation nicht zu nehmen wenn du dich weigern würdest dein Basecap während der Arbeitszeit abzunehmen, nur weil du der Meinung bist das elementarer Bestandteil deines Auftretens / Erscheinungsbilds sei und du es deshalb, außerhalb deiner vier Wände und im Bett immer trägst.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Allein der Grund für diesen Verbot fußt auf einer Diskriminierung - *nämlich die Unterstellung, dass religiöse Muslime nicht geeignet seien, solche Berufe verantwortungsvoll zu übernehmen*, weil sie nicht neutral sind.


Es betrifft aber eben nicht nur Muslime:


> Durch das Gesetz werden unter anderem in § 61 Bundesbeamtengesetz (BBG) und in § 34 Beamtenstatusgesetz (BeamtStG) Ermächtigungsgrundlagen eingefügt, *um Beamten das Tragen von sichtbaren "bestimmten Kleidungsstücken, Schmuck, Symbolen und Tätowierungen" zu verbieten* - und zwar *auch dann, wenn sie "religiös oder weltanschaulich konnotiert" sind.*





Ja---sin schrieb:


> Genauer betrachtet ist das sogar Irrsinn, denn ein rechtsradikaler Richter ist trotz "neutralem Aussehen" definitiv nicht neutral.


Und ein Richter dessen Aussehen du als zu links / rechts empfindest nicht automatisch idiologisch zu links / rechts.
Genau darum geht es dabei, nicht schon im Vorfeld Befangenheit durch die äußere Erscheinung auszulösen.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl die christliche Prägung aus dir


Nein, da sprechen 20 Jahre Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse und Beschäftigung mit gläubigen Menschen aus mir und dabei spielt es in der Regel keine Rolle ob sie Christ, Moslem, oder Jude sind, im Zweifel steckt dann doch gerne der Wille Gottes hinter, oder hat Gott ihnen irgendwas befohlen / aufgetragen.
Selbstreflektion endet im Glauben des Einzelnen leider zu oft da wo die Selbstreflektion unbequem wird und / oder man die Schuld nicht tragen möchte.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> - die oben erwähnten Konzepte sind mir als Muslim fremd. Es gibt bei uns keine Schuldzuweisung. Es ist auch keiner für unsere Sünden/Schuld gestorben und an Zufälle glauben wir auch nicht. Wir glauben, dass alles Schlechte was uns trifft, unsere eigenen Hände (Taten) vorausgeschickt haben*. Daraus folgt, dass unser Glaube uns dazu ermutigt, dass wir immer wieder über unsere Fehler reflektieren, mit unserem Ego auseinandersetzen*, was ich ändern vermag ändern und unveränderbare Schicksale akzeptieren soll. Kurz gefasst: Die Meckerkultur ist uns fremd


Na dann müssen wir hier bei uns in Berlin wohl eine ganze Menge schlechter Muslime erwischt haben, weil davon merkt man bei nicht wenigen absolut nichts. 



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Punkt, wo Wissenschaft und Religion zusammenkommen kann; die Logik des Analogismus.
> Kleines Beispiel: Kein vernunftbegabter Mensch würde glauben können, dass ein Auto sich von ganz allein, und darüber hinaus noch rein zufällig, zusammengebaut hat. Jeder weiß, dass hinter der Produktion eines Autos eine Intelligenz vorhanden war, die alles zusammengeführt hat.


Zufall heißt auch nicht das es keinen Zusammenhang geben muss:



> Wenn von Zufall gesprochen wird, kann konkret gemeint sein:
> 
> Ein Ereignis geschieht objektiv ohne Ursache. Dieser „objektive Zufall“ wird im Artikel Indeterminismus behandelt.
> Ein Ereignis geschieht, ohne dass eine Ursache erkennbar ist.
> ...



Es gibt immer irgendwelche Kausalitäten, aber das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nicht automatisch das irgend eine göttliche Entität irgendwas erschaffen haben muss.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann logisch erscheinen, dass das gesamte Universum, welches in sich unzählbar komplexer ist, als ein lächerliches Auto, durch reinen Zufall und ohne eine Intelligenz entstanden sei?


Ist das Universum komplex, oder kommt es dir als Mensch mit deinem beschränkten Verstand / Vorstellungsvermögen vom heutigen Standpunkt aus nur sehr komplex vor?
Verstehen wir überhaupt wirklich ansatzweise was das Universum überhaupt ist?
Hätte ein Mensch die Funktionsweise eines U-Bootes vor 20.000 Jahren als äußerst komplex empfunden, wo es heute wohl für die meisten Menschen das normalste der Welt ist und viele dir auch das Funktionsprinzip erklären könnten?
Und warum sollte man annehmen das der Zufall entschieden hat das du 6 richtige im Lotto hast und nicht eine Person (Intelligenz) dich hat einfach nur gewinnen lassen?


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> *Das wird auf die Sinnstiftung durch den Glauben, stabilisierende religiöse Rituale und den Wert sozialer Bindungen zurückgeführt.*


Lesen bildet aber was?
Zwischen Religiosität und persönlichem Wohlbefinden besteht keine Kausalität, sondern lediglich eine Korrelation. Denn nicht die Religiosität selbst bestimmt ob ein Mensch glücklich ist oder nicht, sondern die Umstände und Verhältnisse in denen das jeweilige Individuum lebt. Denn für Sinnstiftung, stabilisierende Rituale und soziale Bindung bedarf es keiner religiöser Gemeinschaften. Dafür reichen auch allerorts anzutreffende Vereine wie für Kleingarten, Kaninchen, Freiwillige Feuerwehr, Fasching, Sport, ...
Die ganze von dir vorgebrachte Argumentation hier im Thread zeigt deutlich, wie arrogant und ignorant Religiöse teilweise sind, da sie sich selbst über alle anderen stellen ("unglückliche Atheisten", etc.).



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Meckerkultur ist uns fremd











						Gewalt und Religion
					

Fowid-Notiz: Ein Umfrageexperiment des WZB unter Christen, Muslimen und Juden in sieben Ländern zeigt die mobilisierende Kraft religiöser Schriftquellen. Gewaltlegitimierende Verse in religiösen Schriften steigern Unterstützung für tödliche Gewalt. Allerdings gibt es deutliche Unterschiede...




					fowid.de


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Punkt, wo Wissenschaft und Religion zusammenkommen kann; die Logik des Analogismus.
> Kleines Beispiel: Kein vernunftbegabter Mensch würde glauben können, dass ein Auto sich von ganz allein, und darüber hinaus noch rein zufällig, zusammengebaut hat. Jeder weiß, dass hinter der Produktion eines Autos eine Intelligenz vorhanden war, die alles zusammengeführt hat. Wie kann es dann logisch erscheinen, dass das gesamte Universum, welches in sich unzählbar komplexer ist, als ein lächerliches Auto, durch reinen Zufall und ohne eine Intelligenz entstanden sei?
> Diesem Analogieschluss nach, ist die Existenz einer kreierenden Kraft der Rationalität näher, als die absolute Verneinung.


Das sichtbare Universum besteht im Grunde genommen nur aus vier Bausteinen. Up und down Quarks, Elektronen und Neutrinos. Komplex ist das nicht. ebenso wenig die Schwerkraft, die das Universum dominiert, obwohl es die schwächste aller Naturkräfte ist.
Was komplex ist, ist die Verbindung von Atomen zu Molekülen und die daraus entstehenden Verbindungen. 
Aber das alles läuft nach physikalischen und chemischen Gesetzen ab. Willkürlich passiert da nichts. 
Der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre reagiert nicht mit dem Stickstoff der Atmosphäre zu Stickoxid, obwohl das nach unserer Logik eigentlich passieren müsste. Die Regeln der Quantenphysik verhindern das und wir haben verstanden, wie die Regeln der Quantenphysik funktionieren. Daher wissen wir auch, wieso sich Wasser so verhält, wie es sich verhält. Mystisch ist da nichts mehr.
Dazu kommt der Faktor Zeit. Die Erde hat rund 1 Milliarde Jahre gebraucht, bis sich die ersten Einzeller gebildet haben. Dann brauchte es noch zwei weitere Milliarden Jahre, bis sich Mehrzeller gebildet haben. Vor rund 560 Millionen Jahren sind dann unzählige neue Arten entstanden, da das Leben den freien Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre nutzen konnte. Für diese Vorgänge  braucht es keinen Schöpfer. 
Der Mensch hätte sich auch nicht entwickeln können. Wäre die indische Kontinentalplatte nicht gegen die asiatische Platte geprallt und hätte sich dadurch das Himalaya nicht aufgetürmt, wäre es in Ostafrika nicht trocken geworden und eine Primatenart hätte dann nicht von den Bäumen herunter gemusst und sich aufrichten müssen, um weiterhin in der dadurch entstandene Savanne überleben zu können.
Oder weiter zurück. Auch Zufall. Ein Asteroid wäre vor 65 Millionen Jahren nicht auf der Yucatan Halbinsel eingeschlagen und hätte nicht die großen Dinosaurier ausgelöscht, hätten sich die damals schon lebenden Säugetiere nicht in dem Maße weiterentwickelt und es wäre nicht zu Primaten gekommen und heute würden immer noch Dinosaurier die Erde dominieren. 
Zufälle gibt es reichlich. 
Die Erde hätte sich auch wie die Venus entwickeln können. Hat sie aber nicht, weil die Erde Wasser bekommen hat. Die Venus nicht. Das Wasser hat das CO2 aus der Atmosphäre gewaschen und sie umgestaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Übrigens möchte ich ja gerne mal erleben was wohl so bei diversen Muslimen in unserer Gesellschaft plötzlich passieren würde sobald in der Amtsstube (Arbeitsamt) / Ausländerbehörde / Gericht / Schule ein jüdischer Mitbürger mit Kippa und Kordellöckchen gegenüber sitzt.
Ob dann nicht urplötzlich das Kippa-Verbot beliebt werden würde und man rein der Optik wegen schon Befangenheit unterstellen täte (der hat ja nur so und so entschieden weil er Jude ist und Moslems hasst)?


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

@Threshold: Man kann aber nicht beweisen oder widerlegen was vor dem Urknall war.
Klar gibt es wieder welche, die meinen "Vor dem Urknall" gibt es nicht. Und davor hätte es keine physikalischen Gesetze gegeben. Aber irgendetwas muß ja die Singularität am Anfang enstehen lassen haben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Threshold: Man kann aber nicht beweisen oder widerlegen was vor dem Urknall war.
> Klar gibt es wieder welche, die meinen "Vor dem Urknall" gibt es nicht. Und davor hätte es keine physikalischen Gesetze gegeben. Aber irgendetwas muß ja die Singularität am Anfang enstehen lassen haben.


Das große Problem der Urknalltheorie ist, dass sie alles ab der Planck Zeit hervorragend erklären kann. Da sind Beobachtung und Vorhersagungen sehr konform.
Allerdings kann sie den Urknall selbst nicht erklären. 
Und du kannst nicht fragen was vor dem Urknall war, denn das ist außerhalb der physikalischen Forschung. Die Raumzeit entstand erst mit dem Urknall.
Genauso kannst du nicht fragen, was ein schwarzes Loch ist, denn das ist außerhalb unserer Physik. Die reicht nur bis zum Ereignishorizont. Was dahinter ist, werden wir nie erfahren.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du kannst nicht fragen was vor dem Urknall war, denn das ist außerhalb der physikalischen Forschung. Die Raumzeit entstand erst mit dem Urknall.


Klar kann man das fragen. Philosophisch und theologisch z.B.
Und selbst einige Stringtheorien versuchen Zustände vor dem Urknall zu beschreiben.
Z.B. die Brane-Theorie.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Klar kann man das fragen. Philosophisch und theologisch z.B.


Und das bringt uns wissenschaftlich wohin?


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das bringt uns wissenschaftlich wohin?


Das es was bringt habe ich ja nirgendwo behauptet. Weil solche Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können.
Aber es lässt eben auch Spielraum... möglicherweise für Gott.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Subjektive Einzelbeispiele sind für den Gesamtkontext irrelevant, somal sie mir in dem Fall bekannt sind.


Du hast zuvor selber subjektive Einzelbeispiele genannt, aus denen angeblich ersichtlich werden soll, dass religiöse Menschen antiautoritär sind bzgl. Covid-Maßnahmen. Darüber hinaus war dir aber auch bewusst, dass es andere Beispiele gibt, wie mein angeführtes. Das ist zum einen sehr selektiv in der Wahrnehmung und zum anderen, beweist es nicht, dass religiöse Menschen tendenziell eher zu Boykott von Covid-Maßnahmen neigen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kommst nackt auf die Welt, kein "Gott" dieser Welt hat dich mit einer bestimmten Kleiderordung "auf die Welt gebracht", es gibt auch, soweit mir bekannt, keine Religion die explizit verlangt irgendwelche Kleidung zwingend tragen zu müssen.
> 
> Solche Kleidung wie z.B. der Niqab, die Kippa, oder what ever entspringen alleine menschengemachter Moralvorstellung,


Okay, mehrere Tausend Jahre jüdische/muslimische Gelehrsamkeit lag natürlich falsch im Studium ihrer religiösen Primärquellen... Wusste gar nicht, dass wir einen Mufti im Forum haben 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, da sprechen 20 Jahre Erfahrungen, Erlebnisse und Beschäftigung mit gläubigen Menschen aus mir und dabei spielt es in der Regel keine Rolle ob sie Christ, Moslem, oder Jude sind, im Zweifel steckt dann doch gerne der Wille Gottes hinter, oder hat Gott ihnen irgendwas befohlen / aufgetragen.
> Selbstreflektion endet im Glauben des Einzelnen leider zu oft da wo die Selbstreflektion unbequem wird und / oder man die Schuld nicht tragen möchte.
> 
> 
> Na dann müssen wir hier bei uns in Berlin wohl eine ganze Menge schlechter Muslime erwischt haben, weil davon merkt man bei nicht wenigen absolut nichts.


Und urplötzlich werden subjektive Einzelbeispiele im Gesamtkontext doch wieder relevant 

Bei allem Respekt, ich glaube nicht, dass dein Bekanntenkreis aus konservativen Muslimen besteht, die mit dir abends auf ein Bierchen zusammensitzen. Ich denke, da gibt es einfach zu wenig Deckungsgleichheit. Wie dem auch sei, sogar wenn du 100 Muslime kennst die Konservativ sind und in dein Beispiel passen, kannst du nicht daraus schließen, dass alle Muslime so sind. Außerdem steht immer noch im Raum was das Dogma dahinter ist, und dieses habe ich davor schon geschildert, ob Muslime sich daran halten oder nicht, steht wiederum auf einem anderen Blatt. Noch platter ausgedruckt, ich kenne auch Muslime die Alkohol trinken, bedeutet aber nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass das im Islam erlaubt ist.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zufall heißt auch nicht das es keinen Zusammenhang geben muss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Threshold schrieb:


> Das sichtbare Universum besteht im Grunde genommen nur aus vier Bausteinen. Up und down Quarks, Elektronen und Neutrinos. Komplex ist das nicht. ebenso wenig die Schwerkraft, die das Universum dominiert, obwohl es die schwächste aller Naturkräfte ist.
> Was komplex ist, ist die Verbindung von Atomen zu Molekülen und die daraus entstehenden Verbindungen.
> Aber das alles läuft nach physikalischen und chemischen Gesetzen ab. Willkürlich passiert da nichts.
> Der Sauerstoff in der Atmosphäre reagiert nicht mit dem Stickstoff der Atmosphäre zu Stickoxid, obwohl das nach unserer Logik eigentlich passieren müsste. Die Regeln der Quantenphysik verhindern das und wir haben verstanden, wie die Regeln der Quantenphysik funktionieren. Daher wissen wir auch, wieso sich Wasser so verhält, wie es sich verhält. Mystisch ist da nichts mehr.
> ...


Gut, halten wir also fest: Atheisten *glauben*, dass das Universum durch einen Zufall entstanden ist, religiöse Menschen glauben an einen intelligenzgesteuerten Schöpfungsakt. Jedem sein Glaube. Spätestens nach dem Tod werden wir erfahren, ob es weitergeht oder halt nicht...


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Gut, halten wir also fest: Atheisten *glauben*, dass das Universum durch einen Zufall entstanden ist, religiöse Menschen glauben an einen intelligenzgesteuerten Schöpfungsakt. Jedem sein Glaube. Spätestens nach dem Tod werden wir erfahren, ob es weitergeht oder halt nicht...


Du hast die Quantenphysik nicht verstanden. Die Quantenphysik ist eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsphysik und damit eben Zufall.
Und mit dem Tod endet der physiologische Zeitpfeil. Wenn also die Zeit stehen bleibt, kann es kein "Danach" geben.
Für ein Photon vergeht auch keine Zeit.  


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber es lässt eben auch Spielraum... möglicherweise für Gott.


Man könnte jetzt fragen, wo Gott gerade ist und wieso die Erde so absolut beschissen erschaffen ist -- hätte er die Erdbeben nicht weglassen können?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast die Quantenphysik nicht verstanden. Die Quantenphysik ist eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsphysik und damit eben Zufall.


Ist das eindeutig bewiesen? Ich meine in der Wissenschaft lösen doch auch neue Theorien alte gerne mal ab.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und mit dem Tod endet der physiologische Zeitpfeil. Wenn also die Zeit stehen bleibt, kann es kein "Danach" geben.
> Für ein Photon vergeht auch keine Zeit.


Ich dachte nichts endet physiologisch gesehen, es wechselt nur seine Form.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt fragen, wo Gott gerade ist und wieso die Erde so absolut beschissen erschaffen ist -- hätte er die Erdbeben nicht weglassen können?


Und wenn es unendlich viele Paralellwelten gibt? Dann gibt es bestimmt auch sehr viele denen es deutlich schlechter geht. Da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ist das eindeutig bewiesen? Ich meine in der Wissenschaft lösen doch auch neue Theorien alte gerne mal ab.
> 
> Ich dachte nichts endet physiologisch gesehen, es wechselt nur seine Form.


Es geht immer um den aktuellen Wissensstand. Und die Quantenphysik ist schon sehr gut verstanden, denn sonst würde kein Computer funktionieren.


RyzA schrieb:


> Und wenn es unendlich viele Paralellwelten gibt? Dann gibt es bestimmt auch sehr viele denen es deutlich schlechter geht. Da haben wir ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


Parallelwelten. 
Du kannst nicht mit einer Theorie kommen, die man niemals belegen oder widerlegen kann, um eine andere Theorie zu belegen oder widerlegen .


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ist das eindeutig bewiesen? Ich meine in der Wissenschaft lösen doch auch neue Theorien alte gerne mal ab.


Jop, ist es - so ziemlich.
In der Quantenphysik geht es um so kleine Größen, dass wir, die auf Licht angewiesen sind, nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wo genau sich ein Teilchen aufhält, mal extrem simpel ausgedrückt - nennt sich Unschärferelation. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich dachte nichts endet physiologisch gesehen, es wechselt nur seine Form.


Ich glaube, zu misst deinem Bewusstsein zu viel Bedeutung bei - so wie das generell in der Religion geschieht.  
Dein Bewusstsein, dein Charakter, alles was dazugehört sind das Resultat biochemischer Prozesse in deinem Zentralen Nervensystem, genauer, deinem Gehirn. Verliert dein Körper jedwede Befähigung, selbiges zu versorgen bzw. wird dein Gehirn auf irgend' eine Art und Weise irreparabel zerstört, gehen auch die Synapsen, also die Verknüpfungen im Gehirn, wodurch Informationen gespeichert werden, verloren. Stell' dir dein Gehrin mal wie einen Computer vor - geht der Computer kaputt, wandert der dann auch auf einen Friedhof und kommt in den Computerhimmel, oder, je nach dem wie gut oder schlecht seine Anwenungsarten waren, in die Computerhölle?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt fragen, wo Gott gerade ist und wieso die Erde so absolut beschissen erschaffen ist -- hätte er die Erdbeben nicht weglassen können?


Du hast es dir eigentlich eben schon selber beantwortet mit dem schwarzen Loch - wie können wir etwas begreifen, was außerhalb unserer Physik ist. Als Erschaffer von Raum und Zeit, ist Gott davon unabhängig und somit außerhalb der Kapazität menschlichen Begreifens.
Haben Erdbeben nicht eine Funktion?


Two-Face schrieb:


> Jop, ist es - so ziemlich.
> In der Quantenphysik geht es um so kleine Größen, dass wir, die auf Licht angewiesen sind, nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, wo genau sich ein Teilchen aufhält, mal extrem simpel ausgedrückt - nennt sich Unschärferelation.


Wie beweisen diese Erkenntnisse, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt?

Edit: Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen, da wir extrem Offtopic mittlerweile sind


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Als Erschaffer von Raum und Zeit, ist Gott davon unabhängig und somit außerhalb der Kapazität menschlichen Begreifens.
> Haben Erdbeben nicht eine Funktion?


Nur sind Erbeben nicht außerhalb unserer Physik - die können wir eigentlich recht gut erklären, nur vorhersagen können wir sie eben nicht - dafür sind unsere (derzeitigen) Messgeräte nicht ausgelegt, ebensowenig wissen unsere Seismologen nicht genug über deren Vorzeichen. Wir können nicht tief genug ins Erdinnere sehen, um Erdbeben genau vorherzusagen, das ist aber ein techniches Problem.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie beweisen diese Erkenntnisse, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt?


Nur weil wir nicht wissen, wie exakt sich die Dinge verhalten, sollen wir also an einen Schöpfer glauben?


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie beweisen diese Erkenntnisse, dass es keinen Schöpfer gibt?


Und wie beweisen diese Erkenntnisse, dass die Erde nicht doch ein intergalaktischer Strafplanet ist?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Wie kommt man von diesen Gedanken darauf am Freitag kein Fleisch zu essen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur weil wir nicht wissen, wie exakt sich die Dinge verhalten, sollen wir also an einen Schöpfer glauben?


Das Schöne ist ja, dass es jedem Menschen auf diesen Planeten frei überlassen ist, an was er glauben möchte.
Ich persönlich kongruiere sehr mit dem Gedanken, dass es einen Schöpfer für dieses ganze Universum gibt, und das meine Seele nach dem Tod in einer anderen Form weiterleben wird. Für mich ist es auch in Ordnung, wenn Menschen nicht an einen Gott glauben und meinen, dass sie nach ihrem Tod ein ewiges Nichts erwartet.

Edit und somit auch back to the topic, ich wünsche mir nur, dass in unserer pluralen, multikulturellen und multireligiösen Gesellschaft kein Mensch für seinen Glauben/Nicht-Glauben irgendwie benachteiligt oder diskriminiert wird. Sehr idealistisch, ich weiß


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ich wünsche mir eine Gesellschaft in der man Widerspruch nicht direkt Diskriminierung nennt


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist ja, dass es jedem Menschen auf diesen Planeten frei überlassen ist, an was er glauben möchte.
> Ich persönlich kongruiere sehr mit dem Gedanken, dass es einen Schöpfer für dieses ganze Universum gibt, und das meine Seele nach dem Tod in einer anderen Form weiterleben wird. Für mich ist es auch in Ordnung, wenn Menschen nicht an einen Gott glauben und meinen, dass sie nach ihrem Tod ein ewiges Nichts erwartet.


Und für mich ist in Ordnung, wenn Menschen eben an etwas derart Übernatürliches glauben möchten, solange sie mich damit in Ruhe lassen - und sich damit nicht in politische und gesellschaftliche Entscheidungen einmischen.  Genau da hat Religion nämlich überhaupt nichts verloren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber nur so lange es sich nicht in politische und gesellschaftliche Entscheidungen einmischt - genau da hat Religion nämlich überhaupt nichts verloren.


Dem würde ich widersprechen. Beispiel: Es wird politisch die Entscheidung getroffen, dass eine religiöse Minderheit gewisse religiöse Praxen nicht mehr ausüben darf, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht, dass diese Religionsgruppe sich politisch oppositionell, und im Rahmen der Verfassung, aufstellt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ob es eine religiöse Regel ist, ist eine Frage bei dem sich die Moslems scheinbar selbst nicht einig sind.

Wo bleibt eigentlich dein Protest gegen das Verbot der Polygamie?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Dem würde ich widersprechen. Beispiel: Es wird politisch die Entscheidung getroffen, dass eine religiöse Minderheit gewisse religiöse Praxen nicht mehr ausüben darf, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht, dass diese Religionsgruppe sich politisch oppositionell, und im Rahmen der Verfassung, aufstellt.


Solchen Leuten würde ich dann aber stets die Tatsache vorhalten, dass sie (in Deutschland und den meisten anderen Industrienationen) in einem säkularem Staat leben. 
Wenn sie ihre religiösen Überzeugungen, die u.U. mit der hiesigen Gesetzgebung kollidieren, ausüben möchten, sollen sie das doch bitte in einem Land tun, in dem dies erlaubt ist. Oder sollen wir hierzulande etwa bei Ehrenmorden einfach ein Auge zudrücken?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Solchen Leuten würde ich dann aber stets die Tatsache vorhalten, dass sie (in Deutschland und den meisten anderen Industrienationen) in einem säkularem Staat leben.
> Wenn sie ihre religiösen Überzeugungen, die u.U. mit der hiesigen Gesetzgebung kollidieren, ausüben möchten, sollen sie das doch bitte in einem Land tun, in dem dies erlaubt ist. Oder sollen wir hierzulande etwa bei Ehrenmorden einfach ein Auge zudrücken?


Erstens, Ehrenmord hat nichts mit der Religion zu tun, sondern mit patriarchalischen Strukturen, die du so ähnlich auch bei katholischen Sizilianer findest.
Zweitens, lässt sich über Gesetzgebung streiten. Siehe Beschneidung, als das mal politisch zur Debatte stand, hat sich der jüdische Zentralrat sehr rasch dazu politisch positioniert und schon war das Thema auch wieder vom Tisch. Zum Glück für uns Muslime, ich glaube da wären die Deutschen nicht so einsichtig, wie wenn Juden was einfordern


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Erstens, Ehrenmord hat nichts mit der Religion zu tun, sondern mit patriarchalischen Strukturen, die du so ähnlich auch bei katholischen Sizilianer findest.


Ach hier sind das plötzlich patriachalische Strukturen, der Hijab ist aber religiös erforderlich? 

Ich erkenne bei deiner Argumentation eine gewisse Beliebigkeit...


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach hier sind das plötzlich patriachalische Strukturen, der Hijab ist aber religiös erforderlich?
> 
> Ich erkenne bei deiner Argumentation eine gewisse Beliebigkeit...


Es gibt einen Qur'an-Vers der sich auf die Bedeckung bezieht. Ein Ehrenmord wird nirgends im Qur'an erwähnt. Solange du selber nicht belehrt bist in meiner Religion, kannst du gar keine Beliebigkeit erkennen als Ahnungsloser.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ehrenmorde stammen aus der Scharia-Gesetzgebung, die direkt mit diversen islamistischen Glaubsensausrichtungen verbunden ist. Insofern kann man das durchaus als "religiös motivert" ansehen.

Aber abgesehen davon: Worauf ich hinauswill ist, dass es definitiv nicht sein kann, dass bei politischen Entscheidungen Religion als Argument aufgeführt wird, um z.B. etwas zu verbieten oder zu legalisieren, wodurch wiederum andere, nicht religiöse oder Angehörige, anderer Religionen bevor- oder benachteilt werden.

Z.b. finde ich es in Deutschland immernoch ein Unding, dass der Staat die Abgaben für die Kirche einzieht. Hat in einem säkularem Staat schlicht nichts verloren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ehrenmorde stammen aus der Scharia-Gesetzgebung, die direkt mit diversen islamistischen Glaubsensausrichtungen verbunden ist. Insofern kann man das durchaus als "religiös motivert" ansehen.


Schick mir Beweise dazu!

Das was du schreibst, stimmt einfach nicht. Das ist eine pure Verleumdung, die sich irgendwann mal durch Medienberichte in die Köpfe der Menschen festgesetzt hat.









						: „Ehrenmorde“ im  Islam nicht akzeptiert
					






					www.nwzonline.de


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Die Frauen sollen ihren Busen bedecken, ich kenne die Sure. 
Aber MEIN Beispiel wird ignoriert. 
Warum beschwerst du dich nicht über das Verbot der Polygamie?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schick mir Beweise dazu!


Wo treten denn Ehrenmorde heutzutage denn vorwiegend - wenn auch nicht ausschließlich - noch auf?
Richtig, in Ländern, in denen die Scharia-Gesetzgebung akzeptiert wird. Und wenn ich mir angucke, was im Koran so über Zina geschrieben steht, fällt es mir ganz schön schwer, das von sehr wohl veralteten, aber immernoch religiös bedingten Ansichten zu trennen.^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo treten denn Ehrenmorde heutzutage denn vorwiegend - wenn auch nicht ausschließlich - noch auf?
> Richtig, in Ländern, in denen die Scharia-Gesetzgebung akzeptiert wird. Und wenn ich mir angucke, was im Koran so über Zina geschrieben steht, fällt es mir ganz schön schwer, das von sehr wohl veralteten, aber immernoch religiös bedingten Ansichten zu trennen.^^


Wo treten sie denn auf und hast du dazu auch genaue Zahlen, in denen die Motive verdeutlicht werden?

In den islamischen Primärquellen steht nichts darüber, dass Mord durch Selbstjustiz aufgrund verletztem Ehrgefühl erlaubt sei, ergo gehört es nicht zum Islam.

So faszinierend, wie Nicht-Muslime immer so schnell und gerne einen negativen Fokus auf uns werfen. Es gibt Milliarden Muslime, die nicht aus niederen Beweggründen, wie verletztes Ehrgefühl, einen Menschen töten und es auch nicht als Teil ihrer Religion sehen. Das wird dann aber ausgeblendet, und die wahrscheinlich irrelevant kleine Ziffer an Vorfällen wird mit der Lupe vergrößert, um so eine ganze Religion und ihre Anhänger zu diffamieren.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum beschwerst du dich nicht über das Verbot der Polygamie?


Wieso soll ich mich darüber beschweren, ich kenne viele die in diesem Land Polygamie betreiben - sowohl Muslime, als auch Nicht-Muslime...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich mich darüber beschweren, ich kenne viele die in diesem Land Polygamie betreiben - sowohl Muslime, als auch Nicht-Muslime...


Ja komm Pipi Langstrumpf. 
Wenn ich von Ehe spreche meine ich das was der Staat als Ehe ansieht. 
Red dich nicht raus.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo treten sie denn auf und hast du dazu auch genaue Zahlen, in denen die Motive verdeutlicht werden?
> 
> In den islamischen Primärquellen steht nichts darüber, dass Mord durch Selbstjustiz aufgrund verletztem Ehrgefühl erlaubt sei, ergo gehört es nicht zum Islam.


Wer sagt denn, dass es per Definition ausschließlich zum Islam gehört?
Ich habe ja extra "vorwiegend", aber nicht "ausschließlich" geschrieben. "Ehrenmorde "geschehen auch anderswo, aber die Definition unterliegt immer einem gewissen Regelbruch innerhalb einer Familie. Und dieser kann nunmal auch religiös begründet werden. Und der Ehebruch wird im Koran sehr explizit erwähnt, insbesondere wie dieser zu bestrafen ist. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das wird dann aber ausgeblendet, und die wahrscheinlich irrelevant kleine Ziffer an Vorfällen


5000 Menschen (von denen 90% auf islamisch geprägte Länder fallen) jährlich weltweit sind für dich irrelevant?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wo treten denn Ehrenmorde heutzutage denn vorwiegend - wenn auch nicht ausschließlich - noch auf?
> Richtig, in Ländern, in denen die Scharia-Gesetzgebung akzeptiert wird. Und wenn ich mir angucke, was im Koran so über Zina geschrieben steht, fällt es mir ganz schön schwer, das von sehr wohl veralteten, aber immernoch religiös bedingten Ansichten zu trennen.^^


Nö, kommt in deutschen Großstädten mit größeren arabischen, nordafrikanischen, kurdischen und türkischen Communitys / Clans auch recht regelmäßig vor.
In Berlin sind z.B. nicht wenige Taten mit Schusswaffe, oder Messerangriff auf eine Person Delikte die als Rache aus Verletzung der eigenen Ehre, oder der der Familie, begangen werden.

Steht natürlich nicht direkt so in der Berichterstattung dabei, da zu "diskriminerend", wenn man berichten würde das wieder mal jemand mit arabischen Migrationshintergrund einen anderen mit arabischen Migrationshintergrund, wegen verletzter Ehre, versucht hat abzumurksen, darum steht dann halt nur junger Mann hat versucht anderen jungen Mann aus Rache abzustechen.
Aber die Problematik ist in Städten wie Berlin halt nicht aus den entsprechenden Communitys wegzudiskutieren, das Straftaten der vermeindlichen Ehre wegen hier durchaus auch eine regelmäßig präsent auftretende Problematik sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja komm Pipi Langstrumpf.
> Wenn ich von Ehe spreche meine ich das was der Staat als Ehe ansieht.
> Red dich nicht raus.


Sparanus, lass bitte diese provokante Art. 

Deine Frage lässt sich leicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten: Was hat die islamische Ehe mit der staatlichen Ehe gemeinsam? Verstanden? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> 5000 Menschen (von denen 90% auf islamisch geprägte Länder fallen) jährlich weltweit sind für dich irrelevant?


Also weniger als 5000 auf ca. 2 Milliarden. Sorry, aber das ist in dem Sinne irrelevant, als das ein Beleg dafür herhalten kann, dass das ein spezielles Problem der Muslime ist. 

Wie viele Morde aus niederen Beweggründen gibt es denn in der westlichen Welt - und worauf lässt das dann schließen?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber die Problematik ist in Städten wie Berlin halt nicht aus den entsprechenden Communitys wegzudiskutieren, das Straftaten der vermeindlichen Ehre wegen hier durchaus auch eine regelmäßig präsent auftretende Problematik sind.


Der Rassismus aus der deutschen Community ist auch nicht wegzudiskutieren. Was können wir dagegen tun?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Deine Frage lässt sich leicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten: Was hat die islamische Ehe mit der staatlichen Ehe gemeinsam? Verstanden?


Also die rechtliche Gleichstellung schonmal nicht, in der islamischen Ehe sind Frauen ja massivst benachteiligt. 
Wobei wir wieder bei Mann, Frau und Homosexuellen wären. 
Das Problem mit den Homosexuellen hat die Kirche ja auch, aber es gibt jedenfalls eine relativ laute Debatte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die rechtliche Gleichstellung schonmal nicht, in der islamischen Ehe sind Frauen ja massivst benachteiligt.
> Wobei wir wieder bei Mann, Frau und Homosexuellen wären.
> Das Problem mit den Homosexuellen hat die Kirche ja auch, aber es gibt jedenfalls eine relativ laute Debatte.


Wie kann ich dich auf ignore setzen?

Edit: Antwort wäre umsonst, hab's nämlich gefunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Der Rassismus aus der deutschen Community ist auch nicht wegzudiskutieren. Was können wir dagegen tun?


Seit wann ist man als Moslem eine Rasse, abgesehen davon das der Islam u.a. aus Judentum und Christentum zusammengezüchtet wurde?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann ist man als Moslem eine Rasse, abgesehen davon das der Islam u.a. aus Judentum und Christentum zusammengezüchtet wurde?


Noch nie was vom antimuslimischen Rassismus gehört?


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Haben wir plötzlich Probleme mit Argumenten Jasin.

Ich sage ganz klar, dass es MITTELALTERLICH ist wie meine Religion Homosexuelle behandelt. Warum kannst du diese klaren Statements nicht abgeben?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Noch nie was vom antimuslimischen Rassismus gehört?


Der Begriff wird dadurch aber nicht richtiger, wenn dann wäre es Antimuslimische Diskriminierung, oder Islamphobie, da es bei antimuslimischen Rassismus nicht um eine Benachteiligung, vermeindliche Minderwertigkeit auf Basis von "Rassenmerkmalen" geht, wie das im Nationalsozialismus bei Juden und Slawen der Fall war, wo es ganz klar um Diskriminierung auch auf Basis der "Rassenmerkmale" ging, die Juden, aber eben auch Slawen, die vermeindliche Minderwertigkeit atestieren sollten, daher ja auch das Wort Rassismus (Diskriminierung auf  Basis der Rasse).


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Begriff wird dadurch aber nicht richtiger, wenn dann wäre es Antimuslimische Diskriminierung, oder Islamphobie, da es bei antimuslimischen Rassismus nicht um eine Benachteiligung, vermeindliche Minderwertigkeit auf Basis von "Rassenmerkmalen" geht, wie das im Fall des Nationalsozialismus und der Juden und Slawen der Fall war, wo es ganz klar auch um "Rassenmerkmale" ging, die Juden, aber eben auch Slawen, die vermeindliche Minderwertigkeit atestieren sollten, daher ja auch das Wort Rassismus (Diskriminierung auf  Basis der Rasse).


Rassen oder Rassenmerkmale gibt es nicht. Daher ist die ganze Rsssentheorie sowieso für'n A****. Rassismus bezeichnet nur den Vorgang, dass Menschen andere Menschen aufgrund vermeintlicher Merkmale anfeinden, benachteiligen, ausschließen, abwerten, diskriminieren, bis hin zu vernichten wollen. Daher passt das schon, wenn man vom antimuslimischen Rassismus spricht.

Edit: Von heutigen Rassisten wird tatsächlich die Kultur genommen, als minderwertiges Merkmal, aufgrund welcher diskriminiert wird.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es gibt Milliarden Muslime, die nicht aus niederen Beweggründen, wie verletztes Ehrgefühl, einen Menschen töten und es auch nicht als Teil ihrer Religion sehen. Das wird dann aber ausgeblendet, und die wahrscheinlich irrelevant kleine Ziffer an Vorfällen wird mit der Lupe vergrößert, um so eine ganze Religion und ihre Anhänger zu diffamieren.


Ich persönlich halte von den sogenannten "Ehrenmorden" gar nichts.
Mord ist Mord. Egal welches Motiv dabei zum Tragen kommt.
Wenn ein Vater seine Kinder tötet, weil sich die Frau von ihm trennt, wird das von den Medien immer gerne als Tragödie dargestellt. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist das nichts anderes als Mord. Und der Täter gehört bestraft. Dabei spielt der Glaube meiner Meinung  nach keine Rolle. Morde geschehen in allen teilen der welt, unabhängig vom Glaube oder ethnischer Herkunft oder sozialer Stellung.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassen oder Rassenmerkmale gibt es nicht.


Doch es gibt Rassen und Rassenmerkmale, aber richtigerweise nur in der Tierzüchtung und da ist der Begriff dann auch korrekt angebracht, bei Menschen spricht man maximal von Ethnien zur Unterscheidung und wird der Begriff der Rasse nicht mehr verwendet.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Daher ist die ganze Rsssentheorie sowieso für'n A****. Rassismus bezeichnet nur den Vorgang, dass Menschen andere Menschen aufgrund vermeintlicher Merkmale anfeinden, benachteiligen, ausschließen, abwerten, diskriminieren, bis hin zu vernichten wollen. Daher passt das schon, wenn man vom antimuslimischen Rassismus spricht.


Nein, es muss mindestens die Diskriminierung auf Basis biologischer Merkmale erfüllt sein, sonst ist es eben kein Rassismsus, sondern eben "nur" eine Diskriminierung der Person / Gruppe.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Also weniger als 5000 auf ca. 2 Milliarden. Sorry, aber das ist in dem Sinne irrelevant, als das ein Beleg dafür herhalten kann, dass das ein spezielles Problem der Muslime ist.


Es ist, arithmetisch gesehen, ein vorwiegendes Problem islamistisch (ich sage hier extra islamistisch, nicht islamisch) gerpägter Länder. Denn diese <5000 fallen nunmal genau darauf zurück. Und ich halte tausende von Todesopfern moralisch gesehen für keine Lappalie, egal aus welchen Gründen sie umgebracht wurden.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie viele Morde aus niederen Beweggründen gibt es denn in der westlichen Welt - und worauf lässt das dann schließen?


Ich kann einen Mord auch religiös rechtfertigen. Wenn ich mir das Alte Testament angucke oder diverse Suren des Korans...
Genau das kann aber in unserem heutigen, säkularem Rechtssystem nicht sein. Auch wenn ich natürlich nicht so weit gehen muss, um ein Beispiel aufzuführen. Geht mMn. schon mit der Taufe los.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das der Islam u.a. aus Judentum und Christentum zusammengezüchtet wurde?


Auch ein uraltes antimuslimisches Narrativ, welches uns Muslimen Ihre Religion abwerten und delegitimieren versucht.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassen oder Rassenmerkmale gibt es nicht.


Das ist Konsens, aber der Rassismus besteht dann darin optischen Unterschieden eine menschliche Wertigkeit zu geben. 
Dass es auch Rassismus auf kultureller Basis gibt, da würde ich begrenzt mitgehen... 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Auch ein uraltes antimuslimisches Narrativ, welches uns Muslimen Ihre Religion abwerten und delegitimieren versucht.


Jesus war doch auch Jude, niemand bestreitet wo das Christentum herkommt. 
Aber beim Islam ist es eine Abwertung?

Meine letzte Frage hast du auch wieder übersprungen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Mord ist Mord. Egal welches Motiv dabei zum Tragen kommt.


Mord ist vielleicht Mord, aber nicht jede Tötung ist Mord 😅


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mord ist vielleicht Mord, aber nicht jede Tötung ist Mord 😅


Du kannst auch jemanden mit dem Auto überfahren und am Ende ist es doch Mord.
Das klären die Gerichte.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassen oder Rassenmerkmale gibt es nicht. Daher ist die ganze Rsssentheorie sowieso für'n A****. Rassismus bezeichnet nur den Vorgang, dass Menschen andere Menschen aufgrund vermeintlicher Merkmale anfeinden, benachteiligen, ausschließen, abwerten, diskriminieren, bis hin zu vernichten wollen. Daher passt das schon, wenn man vom antimuslimischen Rassismus spricht.
> 
> Edit: Von heutigen Rassisten wird tatsächlich die Kultur genommen, als minderwertiges Merkmal, aufgrund welcher diskriminiert wird.


Du kannst noch so viel über angeblichen muslimischen "Rassismus" reden, fakt ist und bleibt, dass die derzeitige Mehrheitsgesellschaft inklusive parlamentarischer Mehrheit in der Politik, dem "Islam" und anderen Religionen keinen weiteren Raum in der öffentlichen deutschen Gesellschaft einräumen möchte. Punkt!
Muslime die das akzeptieren und sich dem anpassen, genauso wie Gläubige anderer Religionen erfahren auch keine "Diskriminierung".
Alle anderen (Gläubige aller Relegionen), die sich dem nicht anpassen wollen, müssen zwangsläufig damit leben, das Ihnen die ein oder andere Tür verschlossen bleibt.

Damit sollte das Thema abgehakt sein, denn nach allem was du geschrieben hast, würden wir beide niemals im Punkt Religion und Religionsausübung in der öffentlichen Gesellschaft eine Übereinkunft treffen können, und ich behaupte frank und frei, das ich da für sehr viele aus der deutschen Mehrheitsgesellschaft spreche.


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist, arithmetisch gesehen, ein vorwiegendes Problem islamistisch (ich sage hier extra islamistisch, nicht islamisch) gerpägter Länder. Denn diese >5000 fallen nunmal genau darauf zurück. Und ich halte tausende von Todesopfern moralisch gesehen für keine Lappalie, egal aus welchen Gründen sie umgebracht wurden.


Natürlich, im Qur'an steht interessanterweise sinngemäß: Wer ein Menschenleben tötet, ist wie jemand der alle Menschenleben tötet". 
Ich denke Gründe für Mord können nicht religiös sein. Die Religion soll das Leben schützen. Im Quran steht auch nicht, dass bei Ehebruch getötet werden soll. Mord wird nur aus Notwehr geduldet. Daher finde ich es ungerecht, wenn Mord aus niederen Beweggründen in einem Zusammenhang mit dem Islam gestellt wird, obwohl überall auf der Welt ungeachtet des Glaubens gemordert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das klären die Gerichte.


Eben, nur die tun das


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Mord ist vielleicht Mord*, aber nicht jede Tötung ist Mord 😅


Die Beweggründe / Mordmerkmale spielen aber für das Strafmaß eine Rolle, entsprechend ist Mord halt nicht gleich Mord und spielt es eben durchaus eine Rolle ob der Mord aus dem verletzten Ehrgefühl, der Befriedigung des Geschlechtstriebs, oder Rassenhass, ect. verübt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Natürlich, im Qur'an steht interessanterweise sinngemäß: Wer ein Menschenleben tötet, ist wie jemand der alle Menschenleben tötet".


Nur gibt es leider Menschen, die die Religion für ihre Interessen und Ideologien missbrauchen.
Und dann gibt es noch Menschen, die das sogar predigen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es dir dabei geht, aber ich vermisse Menschen, die sich dagegen wehren, dass ihre Religion so dermaßen missbraucht und falsch ausgelegt wird.
Das gilt aber nicht nur für die muslimische Gesellschaft.
Wo sind die Kirchenvertreter, die öffentlich die Missbrauchsfälle der christlichen Kirchen kritisieren und polizeiliche Untersuchungen fordern?


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Daher finde ich es ungerecht, wenn Mord aus niederen Beweggründen in einem Zusammenhang mit dem Islam gestellt wird, obwohl überall auf der Welt ungeachtet des Glaubens gemordert wird.


Wer behauptet denn, das Mord automatisch etwas mit Religion zu tun haben muss? 
Ich finde nur die Widersprüche interessant. Da löscht Gott ganze Städte aus und verlangt menschliche Opfer von seinen Untertanen, während es gleichzeitig heißt "du sollst nicht morden".


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Beweggründe / Mordmerkmale spielen aber für das Strafmaß eine Rolle


Erstmal nein:
Mord gibt zwingend Lebenslang

Aber Lebenslang ist ja nicht bis zum Tod sondern mindestens 15 (?) Jahre. 
Daher kann man das schon sagen, aber wirklich ja will ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn, das Mord automatisch etwas mit Religion zu tun haben muss?
> Ich finde nur die Widersprüche interessant. Da löscht Gott ganze Städte aus und verlangt menschliche Opfer von seinen Untertanen, während es gleichzeitig heißt "du sollst nicht morden".


Nun ja, demnach wird Gott uns wohl allen früher oder später das Leben irgendwie nehmen, nicht wahr?

Ääh wait! Menschliche Opfer!? Sprechen wir noch über Gott oder über Satan?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn, das Mord automatisch etwas mit Religion zu tun haben muss?
> *Ich finde nur die Widersprüche interessant. Da löscht Gott ganze Städte aus und verlangt menschliche Opfer von seinen Untertanen, während es gleichzeitig heißt "du sollst nicht morden"*.


Gott ist halt ein psychopatischer Bastard.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Na er sagt einfach nur
"Wenn ich es will mach ich das selbst" 

Und ich glaube Jasin hat mich blockiert


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nun ja, demnach wird Gott uns wohl allen früher oder später das Leben irgendwie nehmen, nicht wahr?


Nö, der nicht. Das macht das Altern.   
Komplexe Systeme neigen zum Altern und es häufen sich die Schäden. Bei 100 Billionen Zellen bleibt das nicht aus.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nun ja, demnach wird Gott uns wohl allen früher oder später das Leben irgendwie nehmen, nicht wahr?


...und wieso? Weil er (hehe, oder sie) das darf und wir nicht? 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ääh wait! Menschliche Opfer!? Sprechen wir noch über Gott oder über Satan?


Straft Satan nicht definitionsgemäß die Sündigen? Wohin kamen dann die ganzen toten Kinder aus Sodom und Gomorra, die Gott zu verantworten hat?


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Straft Satan nicht definitionsgemäß die Sündigen? Wohin kamen dann die ganzen toten Kinder aus Sodom und Gomorra, die Gott zu verantworten hat?


Puuh, das ist eine sehr christliche Lesart. In der islamischen Lehre kommen alle verstorbenen Kinder ins Paradies.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, der nicht. Das macht das Altern.
> Komplexe Systeme neigen zum Altern und es häufen sich die Schäden. Bei 100 Billionen Zellen bleibt das nicht aus.


In dem Sinne hoffe ich dann mal, dass unser komplexes System, namens 1080ti, nicht so schnell altert und Schäden nimmt, solange die Preise draußen wuchern


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Puuh, das ist eine sehr christliche Lesart. In der islamischen Lehre kommen alle verstorbenen Kinder ins Paradies.


OK, das erzählst du jetzt mal allen Eltern, die ihre Kinder überlebt haben.   
Die würden sicherlich gerne wissen, wo dieses "Paradies" ist und wie es aussieht...


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> In dem Sinne hoffe ich dann mal, dass unser komplexes System, namens 1080ti, nicht so schnell altert und Schäden nimmt, solange die Preise draußen wuchern


Eine gute Kühlung verlängert die Lebenszeit.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> OK, das erzählst du jetzt mal allen Eltern, die ihre Kinder überlebt haben.
> Die würden sicherlich gerne wissen, wo dieses "Paradies" ist und wie es aussieht


So etwas wünsche ich wirklich keinem  Ich bin selber Vater von zwei Kindern und möchte mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, was für eine enorme Trauer das auslöst.

Interessanterweise war ich während meines Studiums ehrenamtlich als muslimischer Notfallseelsorger für eine NGO unterwegs und hatte auch Fälle, wo ich in der Leichenhalle mit Vätern vor ihren Toten Kindern auf der Bahre stand und sie versuchte emotional mit religiösen Gebeten aufzufangen. Die Leute dankten mir, dass es ihnen viel bedeutet habe. Wie gesagt; Religion bietet vielen Menschen in solchen Momenten Trost und Halt.

Edit: Bei nicht religiösen Menschen würde ich das nicht aktiv selber machen, da es mMn nicht angebracht ist Menschen in solchen Situationen noch zusätzlich mit Dingen zu irritieren, die  sie a) nie gehört haben und b) daran nicht glauben, und es deshalb stören könnte.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (7. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst auch jemanden mit dem Auto überfahren und am Ende ist es doch Mord.
> Das klären die Gerichte.


Im Volksmund vielleicht, in der juristischen Diktion nein.

Erst einmal ist die Tötung eines Menschen Totschlag. Ob ein Totschlag als Mord zu bemessen ist hängt von der Erfüllung zusätzlicher Merkmale ab. Aus juristischer Sicht ist diese Unterscheidung enorm wichtig, da sich beide Straftatbestände nicht nur im Strafmaß unterscheiden, sondern auch deswegen, dass ich einen Totschlag vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig begehen kann, während ein Mord nur mit Vorsatz begangen werden kann.

Zugegeben, das Beispiel mit dem Überfahren mithilfe eines Autos ist etwas unglücklich gewählt aufgrund des hohen Interpretationsspielraums.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Zugegeben, das Beispiel mit dem Überfahren mithilfe eines Autos ist etwas unglücklich gewählt aufgrund des hohen Interpretationsspielraums.


Deswegen klären das ja Gerichte, ob es fahrlässige Tötung, Totschlag, Unfall oder Mord ist.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Der Islam und das islamisch konserative türkische Milieu sind ja so überaus friedfertig.
So viel dazu, wenn man als muslimische Frau einfach individuelle Freiheit genießen möchte und diese dann durchsetzt








						Bedrohte Autorin in den Niederlanden: Zwischen allen Fronten
					

Lale Gül aus Amsterdam ist abgetaucht. Sie erhält Morddrohungen. Wegen eines Buches, in dem sie das selbstbestimmte Leben preist.




					taz.de
				





> Was Lale Gül schwer gegen den Strich geht, ist der kulturelle Relativismus manch Progressiver im Land. „Sie denken, die islamische Kultur besteht aus schönen Kopftüchern und der Geselligkeit des Ramadans.“ Vergessen werde dabei, dass sich Schwule in solchen Communitys nicht outen können und man Frauen, die über ihr Leben selbst bestimmen wollen, als „Huren“ bezeichnet. „Neulich wurden in einem Artikel Feministinnen zitiert, die mich mutig fanden, sich aber kein Urteil anmaßten, weil es sozusagen nicht ihre Kultur sei.“











						Freitagsforum
					

Reportagen aus dem Alltag von Muslimen, Berichte über innermuslimische Debatten und Beiträge von Gastautoren zu aktuellen Themen.




					www.ndr.de
				






> Wer auf Missstände hinweist, die auf strenger Auslegung des Korans basieren, sowie von Islamverbänden und bestimmten muslimischen Gemeinschaften propagiert werden; wer religiös begründete Regeln und Verbote kritisiert, weil sie menschenverachtend sind und individuelle Freiheiten einschränken, dem wird schnell mal antimuslimischer Rassismus vorgeworfen.


Irgendwie kommt mir das so wahnsinnig bekannt vor, die Muster scheinen sich zu gleichen.









						Niederländische Debattenkultur: Aus dem Mikrokosmos in den Shitstorm
					

Die junge Schriftstellerin Lale Gül schreibt einen Roman über das konservative islamische Milieu, in dem sie aufwuchs. Das Buch wird zum Bestseller, die Autorin bekommt Morddrohungen. Ein persönliches Drama mit explizit politischer Dimension.




					www.woz.ch


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2021)

Wie viele Drohungen bekommt die heute show eigentlich so pro Woche?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

n-1


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Islam und das islamisch konserative türkische Milieu sind ja so überaus friedfertig.
> So viel dazu, wenn man als muslimische Frau einfach individuelle Freiheit genießen möchte und diese dann durchsetzt
> 
> 
> ...


Allein Missstände zu benennen halte ich persönlich nicht für antimuslimischen Rassismus.

Daraus jedoch abzuleiten, dass meine Familienangehörigen, Freunde, Bekannte, meine Wenigkeit und Millionen andere praktizierenden Muslime, die weder jemanden bedrohen, geschweige denn jemand aus niederen Beweggründen ermorden würden, per se potentiell kriminell seien, ist eindeutig antimuslimischer Rassismus.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Allein Missstände zu benennen halte ich persönlich nicht für antimuslimischen Rassismus.
> 
> Daraus jedoch abzuleiten, dass meine Familienangehörigen, Freunde, Bekannte und Millionen andere praktizierenden Muslime, die weder jemanden bedrohen, geschweige denn jemand aus niederen Beweggründen ermorden würden, *per se potentiell kriminell seien*, ist eindeutig antimuslimischer Rassismus.


Das hat auch nie jemand behauptet!
Es geht darum Religionen und damit auch dem Islam, nicht mehr Platz im öffentlichen Raum einzuräumen, gerade aus den angesprochenen Misständen die existieren, die du aber m.A. nach immer wieder verharmlost hast.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat auch nie jemand behauptet!
> Es geht darum Religionen und damit auch dem Islam, nicht mehr Platz im öffentlichen Raum einzuräumen, gerade aus den angesprochenen Misständen die existieren, die du aber m.A. nach immer wieder verharmlost hast.


Wo habe ich es verharmlost?

Und wie soll es möglich sein, den Islam aus dem öffentlichen Raum zu verbannen? Ich verstehe allein diese Forderung nicht. Der Islam ist kein sozialer Akteur - Muslime sind es aber. Sollen etwa Muslime aus dem öffentlichen Raum verbannt werden?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2021)

Heute lernen wir in einer weiteren Folge wie man sich als normaler Bürger als Opfer der Gesellschaft stilisiert.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo habe ich es verharmlost?


Du verharmlost in diesem und anderen Threads die ganze Zeit, dass es Probleme zwischen dem Islam/gläubigen Muslimen und der freiheitlichen, individuellen demokratischen Mehrheitsgesellschaft in Deutschland/Europa gibt.

Ich meine diese muslimische Frau prangert doch die Probleme an, genauso wie muslimische Frauen aus meinem Post 2068 diese Probleme massiv anprangern. Das sind ja keine (deutschen oder christlichen) Erfindungen, sondern tägliche Realität für tausende/millionen muslimischer Mädchen und Frauen hier in Europa, die von muslimischen Frauen aufgezeigt werden.

Muslimischen Frauen wird es durch ihre eigene muslimische Community hier in Deutschland und Europa massiv erschwert ein selbstbestimmtes Leben zu führen, bis hin zu Mord und versuchtem Mord, von Einschüchterung gar nicht zu reden.
Darüber hinaus bestreitest du das islamistischer Terror in Europa ein importiertes Problem ist, was eindeutig stimmt, da es ihn hier in Europa bis Ende der 1990er Jahre überhaupt nicht gab. es gab keine Anschläge im Namen der Religion.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wo habe ich es verharmlost?
> 
> Und wie soll es möglich sein, den Islam aus dem öffentlichen Raum zu verbannen? Ich verstehe allein diese Forderung nicht.* Der Islam ist kein sozialer Akteur *- Muslime sind es aber. Sollen etwa Muslime aus dem öffentlichen Raum verbannt werden?


Was für ein Blödsinn...

Natürlich sind islamische Institutionen soziale Akteure im öffentlichen Raum, wenn ich eine Koranschule betreibe ist das eine soziale Interaktion, wenn ich in Fußgängerzonen Korane verteile ist das eine soziale Interaktion, wenn ich wie ein Pierre Vogel irgendwo im öffentlichen Raum Bühnenauftritte für den Salafismus mache ist das eine soziale Interaktion (usw. usf.)!



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du verharmlost in diesem und anderen Threads die ganze Zeit, dass es Probleme zwischen dem Islam/gläubigen Muslimen und der freiheitlichen, individuellen demokratischen Mehrheitsgesellschaft in Deutschlan/Europa gibt.


Nicht nur das, er tritt mit seiner Dummstellung und seinen verhamlosenden Äußerungen hier auch in einer Tour sämtliche lieberalen Muslime, wie die die in der Ibn-Rushd-Goethe-Moschee tätig sind und zum beten gehen und sich für einen modernen mit freiheitlichen Werten konformen Islam einsetzen, mit Füßen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und wie soll es möglich sein, den Islam aus dem öffentlichen Raum zu verbannen? Ich verstehe allein diese Forderung nicht. Der Islam ist kein sozialer Akteur - Muslime sind es aber. Sollen etwa Muslime aus dem öffentlichen Raum verbannt werden?


Hörmal Ja-sin unterstelle mir bitte nicht etwas, was ich niemals gesagt habe.
Ich habe nie davon gesprochen, dem Islam aus dem öffentlichen Leben zu verbannen oder gar muslimische Mitbürger!
Ich habe davon gesprochen, dem Islam nicht mehr öffentlichen Raum einzuräumen und das empfinde ich so (und auch viele andere in der Bevölkerung), wenn hoheitliche Aufgaben von Menschen wahrgenommen werden, die nach außen erkennbar ein klares religiöses Statement abgeben, dazu zählt auch das Kopftuch.

Um es klar auszudrücken ist für mich persönlich, nach dem Studium vieler Quellen aber auch Erlebnisberichten von unzählihgen muslimischen Frauen, das Kopftuch nichts anderes, als die Sexualisierung und Unterdrückung der muslimischen Frau, um zu verhindern, das sie ein selbstbestimmtes Leben führen kann.


----------



## AzRa-eL (7. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn...
> 
> Natürlich sind islamische Institutionen soziale Akteure im öffentlichen Raum, wenn ich eine Koranschule betreibe ist das eine soziale Interaktion, wenn ich in Fußgängerzonen Korane verteile ist das eine soziale Interaktion, wenn ich wie ein Pierre Vogel irgendwo im öffentlichen Raum Bühnenauftritte für den Salafismus mache ist das eine soziale Interaktion (usw. usf.)!


Du nennst meinen Kommentar Blödsinn, um ihn dann wieder im nächsten Satz zu bestätigen. Die Muslime sind soziale Akteure, das habe ich gesagt und genau das, hast du doch auch bestätigt mit jedem einzelnen Beispiel.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, er tritt mit seiner Dummstellung und seinen verhamlosenden Äußerungen hier auch in einer Tour sämtliche lieberalen Muslime, wie die die in der Ibn-Rushd-Goethe-Moschee tätig sind und zum beten gehen und sich für einen modernen mit freiheitlichen Werten konformen Islam einsetzen, mit Füßen.


Dummstellung, Verharmlosung, mit Füßen treten...ganz schön viele Unterstellungen in einem Absatz, ohne ein einziges Zitat von mir anzubringen, die diese Vorwürfe beweisen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um es klar auszudrücken ist für mich persönlich, nach dem Studium vieler Quellen aber auch Erlebnisberichten von unzählihgen muslimischen Frauen, das Kopftuch nichts anderes, als die Sexualisierung und Unterdrückung der muslimischen Frau, um zu verhindern, das sie ein selbstbestimmtes Leben führen kann.


Akzeptierst du denn auch, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich unzählige Musliminnen kenne, darunter auch einige Konvertierte, die sich aus freien Stücken verschleiern? Diese Frauen sehen in der Verschleierung etwas absolut Konträres zur Unterdrückung, nämlich eine Befreiung von einer übersexualisierten Gesellschaft, in welcher ständiger Druck aufgrund irgendwelcher unnatürlichen Schönheitsideale herrscht. Mit der Bedeckung wollen sie bewusst nicht mehr ihren Körper sexuell darstellen und selbstbestimmt darüber verfügen, wem sie ihre Schönheit zeigen.

Somit steht hier Argument gegen Argument, und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich als Teil der Gemeinschaft viel mehr Muslime und Musliminnen kenne, als du.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Akzeptierst du denn auch, wenn ich dir sage, dass ich unzählige Musliminnen kenne, darunter auch einige Konvertierte, die sich aus freien Stücken verschleiern? Diese Frauen sehen in der Verschleierung etwas absolut Konträres zur Unterdrückung, nämlich eine Befreiung von einer übersexualisierten Gesellschaft, in welcher ständiger Druck aufgrund irgendwelcher unnatürlichen Schönheitsideale herrscht. Mit der Bedeckung wollen sie bewusst nicht mehr ihren Körper sexuell darstellen und selbstbestimmt darüber verfügen, wem sie ihre Schönheit zeigen.
> 
> Somit steht hier Argument gegen Argument, und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich als Teil der Gemeinschaft viel mehr Muslime und Musliminnen kenne, als du.


Akzeptierst du denn, dass das was ich hier schreibe und in Beispielen Poste, von muslimischen Frauen kommt?
Sie prangern in Büchern, Filmen, Artikeln oder Erzählungen das an, was ich hier schreibe.
Das ist weder meine, eine Medien oder christliche Erfindung, dass ist die Lebenswirklichkeit vieler muslimische Frauen, die sich unterdrückt fühlen und beraubt oder gar bedroht ein selbstbestimmtes Leben zu führen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Diese Frauen sehen in der Verschleierung etwas absolut Konträres zur Unterdrückung, nämlich eine Befreiung von einer übersexualisierten Gesellschaft, in welcher ständiger Druck aufgrund irgendwelcher unnatürlichen Schönheitsideale herrscht.


Sorry, aber das sehe ich bei *hunderten von Millionen europäischen Frauen* eben nicht, die scheinen zienlich gut mit der freien individuellen Gesellschaft zurechtzkommen und fühlen sich darin ziemlich wohl, ihr eigenes selbstbestimmtes Leben, ohne gesellschaftlichen (Community) Druck, leben zu können. Wofür lange genug von Frauen und auch in kleinerer Anzahl Männern gekämpft und schlussendlich gesiegt wurde.

Andernfalls müsste es ja eine messbare Anzahl von Konvertierten geben, da tut sich der aber der Islam ziemlich schwer, ausser "naive" Jugendliche in irgendeiner nennenswerten Anzahl, dazu zu bewegen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Akzeptierst du denn, dass das was ich hier schreibe und in Beispielen Poste, von muslimischen Frauen kommt?


Natürlich akzeptiere ich es.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie prangern in Büchern, Filmen, Artikeln oder Erzählungen das an, was ich hier schreibe.
> Das ist weder meine, eine Medien oder christliche Erfindung, dass ist die Lebenswirklichkeit *vieler* muslimische Frauen, die sich unterdrückt fühlen und beraubt oder gar bedroht ein selbstbestimmtes Leben zu führen.


Aber sowas prangere ich an. Es gibt auch viele Gegenbeispiele, die nicht unter irgendeiner Unterdrückung leiden, aber natürlich kann man dem eigenen Weltbild nach selektiv nur das wahrnehmen, was einen in seiner anti-islamischen Haltung bestärkt.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sehe ich bei *hunderten von Millionen europäischen Frauen* eben nicht, die scheinen zienlich gut mit der freien individuellen Gesellschaft zurechtzkommen und fühlen sich darin ziemlich wohl, ihr eigenes selbstbestimmtes Leben, ohne gesellschaftlichen (Community) Druck, leben zu können.


Ok, die Sexismus-Debatte der letzten Jahre hast du anscheinend verschlafen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Andernfalls müsste es ja eine messbare Anzahl von Konvertierten geben, da tut sich der aber der Islam ziemlich schwer, *ausser "naive" Jugendliche* in irgendeiner nennenswerten Anzahl, dazu zu bewegen.


Und wieder diese unnötigen Seitenhiebe. Klar, nur naive Jugendliche...was anderes kann einfach nicht sein





__





						Gründerin des Begegnungs- und Fortbildungszentrums muslimischer Frauen e.V. Erika Theißen mit Mevlüde-Genç-Medaille des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen geehrt | Land.NRW
					

Ministerpräsident Armin Laschet hat am Mittwoch, 26. Mai 2021, der Gründerin und langjährigen Geschäftsführerin des Begegnungs- und Fortbildungszentrumsmuslimischer Frauen e.V., Dr. Erika Theißen, die Mevlüde-Genç-Medaille des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen verliehen. Die Ehrung fand in der...




					www.land.nrw
				




Wie passt eigentlich eine Erika Theißen, Lehrerin, verschleiert, zum Islam konvertiert, in dein Narrativ der unterdrückten muslimischen Frauen?


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie passt eigentlich eine Erika Theißen, Lehrerin, verschleiert, zum Islam konvertiert, in dein Narrativ der unterdrückten muslimischen Frauen?


Es gab auch Juden die sich mit den Nazis zusammentun wollten. Nur mal so.
Aus einzelnen Beispielen eine Regel abzuleiten ist billig.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wie passt eigentlich eine Erika Theißen, Lehrerin, verschleiert, zum Islam konvertiert, in dein Narrativ der unterdrückten muslimischen Frauen?


Das ist doch nicht verschleiert. 
Sie trägt ein Kopftuch. Das hat meine Großmutter auch immer getragen, wenn sie in die Stadt gefahren ist.
Aber nicht aus religiösen Gründen, sondern aus praktischen Gründen, damit die Frisur nicht vom wind zerzaust wird.
Ich hab auch gar nichts gegen Kopftücher. Was mich stört, ist eben die Vollverschleierung, wo selbst das Gesicht komplett bedeckt ist und das muss nicht sein.
Eine Frau muss sich nicht verstecken. Sie kann auch ihre selbst bestimmte Sexualität im Minirock ausleben.
Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass man den Frauen über hunderte von Jahren eingetrichtert hat, dass sie sich zu bedecken haben. Das gab es ja in allen Kulturen.  Guck dir die Amisch an. Da tragen die Frauen auch Kopftuch.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ok, die Sexismus-Debatte der letzten Jahre hast du anscheinend verschlafen.


Nicht dein ernst oder?

Wann ging es jemals bei der Sexismus Debatte darum, wie sich Frauen kleiden?
Es geht und ging eben darum, dass sich Frauen so kleiden können (auch offenherzig und freizügig) wie sie wollen, und das eben Männer sie deshalb nicht zum "Sexobjekt" stempeln können und sie "Freiwild" sind, sondern Nein heißt Nein und das Tragen eines Minirockes heißt eben nicht, du darfst mich angrabschen oder sexistisch anmachen.
Du kannst doch nicht einfach die ganze Debatte umdrehen und ab ad surdum führen, mit deinen falschen Behauptungen.
Europäische Frauen möchten sich so kleiden wie sie wollen, eben auch offenherzig, ohne das "Mann" sie deshalb gleich als Sexobjekt sieht!
Die Sexismus Debatte ist ein reines "Männerproblem" und nicht ein Problem, wie sich Frauen (auch freizügig) kleiden.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mehr Kleingärten wagen.


Hör' bloß auf damit! Das hatte ich vor fünfzehn Jahren durch, als ich pro forma die Mitgliedschaft von meinem Vater übernahm, als dessen Rücken nicht mehr mitmachte.

Von dem, was in manchen Kleingarten-Sparten abgeht, können selbst die Taliban noch etwas lernen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Europäische Frauen möchten sich so kleiden wie sie wollen, eben auch offenherzig, ohne das "Mann" sie deshalb gleich als Sexobjekt sieht!


Und warum dürfen sich Frauen dann nicht so zugeknöpft kleiden, wie sie möchten, ohne dass ihnen gleich unterstellt wird, sie würden dazu gezwungen bzw. genötigt?

Freiheit ist, wenn an alles darf, was die Freiheit Anderer nicht einschränkt.
Und Emanzipation ist, wenn man sich seine Gründe selbst aussuchen darf und niemand sich anmaßt, diese Gründe besser zu kennen als man selbst.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von dem, was in manchen Kleingarten-Sparten abgeht, können selbst die Taliban noch etwas lernen.


Also hätte man Afghanistan gewonnen, wenn man deutsche Kleingärtner hingeschickt hätte?


----------



## Don-71 (8. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und warum dürfen sich Frauen dann nicht so zugeknöpft kleiden, wie sie möchten, ohne dass ihnen gleich unterstellt wird, sie würden dazu gezwungen bzw. genötigt?


Dürfen sie, wenn sie dazu nicht genötigt werden!
Das prangern aber immer wieder muslimische Frauen in Büchern, Filmen, Artikeln etc. an.
Das sauge ich mir nicht aus den Fingern und dieses anprangern sind weit mehr als Einzelfälle!

Wenn du meine Posts gelesen hzättest, hättest du auch Beispiele gefunden!


----------



## AzRa-eL (8. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das prangern aber immer wieder muslimische Frauen in Büchern, Filmen, Artikeln etc. an.


Nur weil du diesen gleichen Satz jetzt zum 1000sten Mal wiederholst, heißt es nicht, dass es die absolute Realität von Millionen Menschen darstellt.

Edit: Und auf all deine Beispiele namens Lale Gül, Seyran Ates, Necla Kelek usw. gebe ich dir gerne auch Gegenbeispiele wie Mevlüde Genc, Erika Theißen, Kübra Gümüsay, Mariam Hübsch, Yasmin Ayhan - und was jetzt?

Willst du es weiter ignorieren, dass deine Story von der unterdrückten Muslima, nicht die Regel ist, sondern die Ausnahme. Hier ist noch ein netter Beitrag dazu.









						Mein Kopf. Mein Tuch
					

Der Film "Mein Kopf. Mein Tuch" begleitet fünf Frauen, die das Kopftuch freiwillig und selbstbestimmt angelegt haben, in Deutschland leben und hier arbeiten. Fünf Frauen, fünf sehr unterschiedliche Lebenssituationen. Sie alle eint die Tatsache, dass es nicht immer leicht ist, wie sie sagen, mit...




					www1.wdr.de
				




Edit II: Ich kenne hunderte Musliminnen in meinem ganzen Kontaktkreis, die diesen Frauen oben aus dem WDR-Beitrag gleichen. Was mich dabei aufregt, ist der Gedanke, dass es viele Menschen wie dich gibt, die wahrscheinlich noch nie mit einer Frau mit Kopftuch über dieses Thema unvoreingenommen geredet haben, ihr ganzes Bild über die Muslime aus irgendwelchen Negativbeispielen ziehen und dass dann unreflektiert auf alle Muslime überstülpen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Willst du es weiter ignorieren, dass deine Story von der unterdrückten Muslima, nicht die Regel ist, sondern die Ausnahme.


Für Deutschland glaube ich das sogar. Wenn man nur explizite Unterdrückung sieht. 

Implizit dürften es deutlich mehr sein, es gibt ja auch in Deutschland Frauen die meinen, dass man als Frau an den Herd gehört. Die werden ja auch nicht unterdrückt, jedenfalls nicht direkt. Aber von einem Gesellschaftsbild.


----------



## Whispercat (9. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Willst du es weiter ignorieren, dass deine Story von der unterdrückten Muslima, nicht die Regel ist, sondern die Ausnahme. Hier ist noch ein netter Beitrag dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde ja zu gerne wissen was Muslimas in einem muslimisch geprägten Land zu dem Thema zu sagen haben. Im "Westen" kann ich auch gross reden und ich würde wirklich zu gerne sehen was passiert wenn unsere ach so gross redenden selbsternannten "Frauenrechtler", Emanzipatoren und dritte Welle Feministinnen in einem muslimisch geprägten Land mit ihren Storys über Selbstbestimmung um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (9. Juni 2021)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Würde ja zu gerne wissen was Muslimas in einem muslimisch geprägten Land zu dem Thema zu sagen haben.


Noch nie in der Türkei oder Tunesien gewesen? Frauen mit als auch ohne Kopftuch gehören zum ganz normalen Straßenbild.


----------



## Eckism (9. Juni 2021)

Wie hier versucht wird, anderen religlösen ausländischstämmigen Minderheiten den Stempel vom guten Deutschen aufzudrücken. Lasst die Leute doch einfach so Kleiden, wie sie wollen. Wenn die Bock auf Verhüllen haben ist das doch ok...wir Leben ja schließlich nicht mehr im 3. Reich, wo alles andere als der gute Deutsche "aussortiert" wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wie hier versucht wird, anderen religlösen ausländischstämmigen Minderheiten den Stempel vom guten Deutschen aufzudrücken. Lasst die Leute doch einfach so Kleiden, wie sie wollen. Wenn die Bock auf Verhüllen haben ist das doch ok...wir Leben ja schließlich nicht mehr im 3. Reich, wo alles andere als der gute Deutsche "aussortiert" wurde.


Hat hier im Thread nie jemand gefordert, es ging ausschließlich um den Bereich hoheitliche Aufgaben (Beamte), wo religiöse Zeichen eingeschränkt werden können, auch das tragen eines Kopftuches.

Sehr passend zum Thema und wie das ganze in Deutschland gesehen wird, eben differenziert und nicht wie behauptet pauschal. Eigentlich kommt in dem Artikel und den Umfragen alles vor, was hier diskutiert wurde.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Eckism (9. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat hier im Thread nie jemand gefordert, es ging ausschließlich um den Bereich hoheitliche Aufgaben (Beamte), wo religiöse Zeichen eingeschränkt werden können, auch das tragen eines Kopftuches.


Wie oft hängen denn Kreuze in Behördenzimmern...da fühle ich mich als Knallharter "Ungläubiger" massiv gestört. Und über dieses "Grüß Gott" überall in Süddeutschland muss man eigentlich auch nichts weiter sagen.

Gott und Kreuz sind geil...alles andere soll gefälligst wegbleiben.
Es soll jeder seiner Relihion nachgehen, und damit ist es gut, und wenn die Behördenfrau nunmal gern durch Ihre Panzerschlitze gucken will, dann soll sie das halt tun.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also hätte man Afghanistan gewonnen, wenn man deutsche Kleingärtner hingeschickt hätte?


Manche hätten sich eher mit den Taliban vereint, fürchte ich. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dürfen sie, wenn sie dazu nicht genötigt werden!


Und wer legt fest, ob bzw. wann eine Nötigung vorliegt?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das prangern aber immer wieder muslimische Frauen in Büchern, Filmen, Artikeln etc. an.
> Das sauge ich mir nicht aus den Fingern und dieses anprangern sind weit mehr als Einzelfälle!


Es gibt allerdings auch immer wieder muslimische Frauen, die zum Kopftuch stehen und sich keineswegs gezwungen fühlen, eines zu tragen - und das sind keine Heimchen am Herd, sondern patente Personen.

Sollen diese nicht mehr dürfen, was sie wollen, weil es Andere gibt, die müssen, was sie nicht wollen?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sollen diese nicht mehr dürfen, was sie wollen, weil es Andere gibt, die müssen, was sie nicht wollen?


Falsche Begründung. 
Amtspersonen sollten seriös und neutral auftreten. Wer ein Zeichen der patriachalischen Unterdrückung trägt zeigt das nicht. 
Wer Tattoos mit bestimmten Symbolen im Dienst zeigt, hat das nicht. Oder unabhängig davon wer das ganze Gesicht zu tätowiert hat wird wohl auch kein Beamter.


----------



## Eckism (10. Juni 2021)

Meist ist es besser, wenn man als "Kunde" weiß, woran man ist, damit man sich dementsprechend verhalten kann.
Bei einer Hardliner-Gottdingsbums nen was falsches zu sagen bringt einen auch in Teufels Küche...wenn Blicke töten könnten usw.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Hardliner wären dementsprechend nicht dort tätig.


----------



## Eckism (10. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hardliner wären dementsprechend nicht dort tätig.


Kommt drauf an, welche Familien sich zu DDR Zeiten in Behörden eingenistet haben. Sollte, wäre, wenn gibts da nicht, da zählt nur Verwandtschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Du schreibst kontextloses Zeug.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von dem, was in manchen Kleingarten-Sparten abgeht, können selbst die Taliban noch etwas lernen.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-D2mjbrcN3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besonders von solchen hier. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gar nichts gegen Kopftücher. Was mich stört, ist eben die Vollverschleierung, wo selbst das Gesicht komplett bedeckt ist und das muss nicht sein.


Das finde ich auch nicht gut. Aber fällt wohl nicht unter das Vermummungsverbot. Da dieses nur bei Veranstaltungen wie Demos greift.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte von den sogenannten "Ehrenmorden" gar nichts.
> Mord ist Mord. Egal welches Motiv dabei zum Tragen kommt.
> Wenn ein Vater seine Kinder tötet, weil sich die Frau von ihm trennt, wird das von den Medien immer gerne als Tragödie dargestellt. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist das nichts anderes als Mord. Und der Täter gehört bestraft. Dabei spielt der Glaube meiner Meinung  nach keine Rolle. Morde geschehen in allen teilen der welt, unabhängig vom Glaube oder ethnischer Herkunft oder sozialer Stellung.



Der Unterschied ist die Bereitschaft zur Mittäterschaft und die Aktzeptanz innerhalb der Familie.

Wenn ein Vater sein Kind tötet, weil sich die Frau von ihm trennt, wird er höchstwahrscheinlich a) niemand finden, der ihm dabei hilft und b) wird das innerhalb seiner Famlie höchstwahrscheinlich auch verurteilt werden.

Wenn der Vater seine Tochter tötet, weil sie die Familienehre "beschmutzt" hat (weil sie als Frau in einem freien Land, frei leben wollte), kommt es nicht selten vor das a) andere Familienmitglieder (teilweise die Brüder oder die Mutter) helfen und b) das innerhalb der Familie die Rechtmaßigkeit der Tötung bejaht wird, weil die Tochter ja die Familienehre "beschmutzt" hat.

Das ist ein massiver Unterschied.


----------



## Eckism (10. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du schreibst kontextloses Zeug.


Und warum wären Hardliner von irgendwelchen Gruppen dann dort nicht tätig? Weil du es so willst? Ich denke nicht, das es irgendjemanden interessiert, was du willst, das jemand irgendwo arbeitet, wo er/sie deiner Meinung nicht arbeiten sollte.

Ich hatte nen Pfarrer als Ethiklehrer...du hättest dem das sicherlich verboten und er hätte auf Dich gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Wow du hast nicht verstanden worum es geht, aber auch nicht im Ansatz.
Du wirst auch keinen orthodoxen Juden dazu bringen am Sabbat zu arbeiten.

Und natürlich kann man Menschen wegen ihrem, *selbstgewählten*, körperlichen Erscheinungsbild von einer Sache ausschließen.


----------



## Eckism (10. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und natürlich kann man Menschen wegen ihrem, *selbstgewählten*, körperlichen Erscheinungsbild von einer Sache ausschließen.


Und scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das es trotzdem Religöse Sachen in Behörden gibt.

Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. Wird auch nicht gemacht...zumindest bei uns. Warum auch, sind ja keine schlechteren Menschen.

Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, die Ossis sind intollerant und Rechtsorientiert...mir kommts eher vor, das es in den alten Bundesländern mehr vom angeprangerten "Ostdeutschen Gedankengut" gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Und scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das es trotzdem Religöse Sachen in Behörden gibt


Ja was denn? 
Wenn da noch ein Kreuz ist hängt man es ab. 

Ansonsten ist Religion Privatsache und sollte auch nur in der Freizeit ausgelebt werden. 
Keine Sonderrechte für Religiöse und Raucher.


----------



## Eckism (10. Juni 2021)

Wer redet von Sonderrechten von religiösen Menschen?
Religion kann man in der Öffentlichkeit ausüben solange das die Ordnung nicht stört(oder so ähnlich), sind somit keine Privatsache...was du meinst, man darf niemanden zu einer Religion zwingen. (Persönliche/Private Entscheidung)


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Warum dürfen dann Parteien eigentlich einen religiösen Bezug herstellen?
Wenn Staat und Kirche getrennt sein müssen?
Damit meine ich CDU und CSU mit ihren Parteinamen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Warum dürfen dann Parteien eigentlich einen religiösen Bezug herstellen?
> Wenn Staat und Kirche getrennt sein müssen?
> Damit meine ich CDU und CSU mit ihren Parteinamen.


Wo zum Henker ist der religiöse Bezug erkläre das mal?!
Alle Bevölkerungen von Europa sind christlich geprägt oder willst du das bestreiten?
Aus dieser christlichen Prägung hat es auch die Aufklärung gegeben, die z.B. dem Islam fremd ist, weitere Ausflüsse der christlichen Prägung sind z.B. die Christliche Soziallehre!




__





						Christliche Soziallehre – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> Die Väter der katholischen Soziallehre wurden von mehreren politischen Richtungen gern zitiert, z. B. Oswald von Nell-Breuning. Unter den heutigen Ordnungsvorstellungen kommt die Soziale Marktwirtschaft ihren Forderungen am nächsten.[6][7]
> 
> Die Grundlagen der Konzeption der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft wurden in der Zeit des NS-Regimes geschaffen. Dabei fallen die engen Bezüge zwischen Kreisen der Bekennenden Kirche und den neuen ordoliberalen Konzeptionen auf (Bonhoeffer, Thielicke, Constantin von Dietze, Lampe, Röpke, Böhm und andere).[8] Von daher kann zu Recht von der Verwurzelung der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft in evangelischen Sozialethik und katholischen Soziallehre gesprochen werden



Empfindest du das immer noch als religiös?


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo zum Henker ist der religiöse Bezug erkläre das mal?!


CDU = *Christlich* demokratische Union Deutschlands


Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle Bevölkerungen von Europa sind christlich geprägt oder willst du das bestreiten?


Das streite ich nicht ab. Nur wenn man konsequent ist und Staat und Religion trennen will, dann dürfen die Parteien sich auch nicht so benennen und auch nicht darauf berufen.

Ich bin selber evangelisch. Aber ich habe mir schon öfter die Frage gestellt.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das streite ich nicht ab. Nur wenn man konsequent ist und Staat und Religion trennen will, dann dürfen die Parteien sich auch nicht so benennen und auch nicht darauf berufen.


Aha!
Und woraus schließt du das? 




__





						Artikel 21 des Grundgesetzes für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Hat die CDU in ihrem Parteiprogramm Punkte stehen, die Trennung von Staat und Religion aufzuheben?
Die CDU beruft sich in ihrem Namen lediglich auf christliche - *Werte, *daraus kann man weder eine strikte religiöse Zuordnung ableiten und vor allen dingen nicht, dass bei der CDU keine Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion statt findet.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle Bevölkerungen von Europa


Klugscheiß:
Eins nicht 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU beruft sich in ihrem Namen lediglich auf christliche - *Werte, *


Und ich denke er beruft sich auch nur auf die Tonalität des ganzen. 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass bei den Unionsparteien wie noch beim Zentrum ein Geistlicher in voller Tracht mit im Parlament sitzt.


----------



## RyzA (10. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und ich denke er beruft sich auch nur auf die Tonalität des ganzen.
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass bei den Unionsparteien wie noch beim Zentrum ein Geistlicher in voller Tracht mit im Parlament sitzt.


Genauso sieht es aus. Und das ist mir auch bewußt!


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn der Vater seine Tochter tötet, weil sie die Familienehre "beschmutzt" hat (weil sie als Frau in einem freien Land, frei leben wollte), kommt es nicht selten vor das a) andere Familienmitglieder (teilweise die Brüder oder die Mutter) helfen und b) das innerhalb der Familie die Rechtmaßigkeit der Tötung bejaht wird, weil die Tochter ja die Familienehre "beschmutzt" hat.


Die Frage ist: Wie verbreitet ist das? Wie viele sogenannte "Ehrenmorde" gab es in Deutschland und wie viele Töchter aus islamischen Familien brechen aus dem traditionellen Korsett aus, ohne dass das irgendwelche schwerwiegenden oder überhaupt negative Folgen für sie hätte?
Ich habe den Eindruck, die wenigen Fälle werden überproportional aufgebauscht und sind überhaupt nicht häufiger als tödliche "Familientragödien" in der urdeutschen Bevölkerung. Und was sind da die Gründe für Mord und Totschlag? In der Regel gehörnte Ehemänner und/oder drohender Verlust des sozialen Status - die Täter argumentieren nicht mit einem anachronistischen Ehrbegriff, der Grund ist jedoch trotzdem verletzter Stolz.

Ich war übrigens damals, das müsste '83 oder '84 gewesen sein, gut ein Jahr mit einer Deutschtürkin zusammen. Ihre Familie ziemlich konservativ, aber dennoch maximal entspannt, was die überhaupt nicht traditionelle Lebensweise ihrer Tochter anging. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass ich dort als Schwiegersohn-Material gehandelt wurde, aber es gab auch keinerlei Feindseligkeit. Das Ganze hat letzendlich nicht gehalten, sie hat später einen Niederländer geheiratet, einer ihrer beiden Brüder gehört bis heute zu meinem aktiven Bekanntenkreis (und würde mich vermutlich über Mord und Totschlag in der Familie auf dem Laufenden halten).


----------



## Don-71 (10. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens damals, das müsste '83 oder '84 gewesen sein, gut ein Jahr mit einer Deutschtürkin zusammen.


Wohl sehr schlecht vergleichbar, weil damals auch bei türkischen Migranten der Kemalismus vorherrschte und die Reislamisierung oder Rereligiösierung die in den 1990er begann, noch gar nicht stattgefunden hatte, da es weder Satelittenfernsehen gab, noch den Einfluss von Moschhenverbänden wie Heute.
Es gab auch bis in die 1990er Jahre keinen islamischen Terror oder sichtbaren Islamismus in Deutschland, genauso wie das Kopftuch in Schulen eine absolute Ausnahme war.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

Das ist jetzt kein gutes Argument Don. 

Wenn Ehrenmord ein traditionelles Problem ist gab es das auch damals schon.


----------



## soulstyle (10. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wohl sehr schlecht vergleichbar, weil damals auch bei türkischen Migranten der Kemalismus vorherrschte und die Reislamisierung oder Rereligiösierung die in den 1990er begann, noch gar nicht stattgefunden hatte, da es weder Satelittenfernsehen gab, noch den Einfluss von Moschhenverbänden wie Heute.
> Es gab auch bis in die 1990er Jahre keinen islamischen Terror oder sichtbaren Islamismus in Deutschland, genauso wie das Kopftuch in Schulen eine absolute Ausnahme war.


Aber schau Dir doch heute mal an wieviele deutsch / türkische Ehen es gibt, wieviele Deutschtürken es gibt.
Also Türken, die deutsche Statsbürger sind und sich auch damit identifizieren.
Meine Kinder haben mehr deutsche Tugenden in sich als  türkische Traditionen.
Das geht vielen Migranten Kindern so, wer von denen kennt die Landessprache von dem sie ursprünglich stammen noch richtig?
Von der Landesgeschichte und Traditionen ganz zu schweigen.

Meine jüngste Tochter, 5 Jahre alt, kam mal nach Hause und beschwerte sich darüber das im Kindergarten ein Junge zu Ihr gesagt hat, Zitat:" Du bist ein Türke"
Da war meine Tochter traurig darüber, wir haben uns darüber amüsiert.
Aber vileicht gibt dieses Beispiel ja dem einen oder anderen doch ein Denkanstoss.

Ohne weitere Bedeutung, nur sachliche Anmerkung:

Was den Kemalismus angeht, die Türkei war immer schon ein sehr relgiös geprägtes Land auch in der Zeit wo Kemalismus vorherschte.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Meine jüngste Tochter, 5 Jahre alt, kam mal nach Hause und beschwerte sich darüber das im Kindergarten ein Junge zu Ihr gesagt hat, Zitat:" Du bist ein Türke"


Das ist doch genau die richtige Einstellung. 
Ihr seid hier, ihr seid deutsche Bürger, dann seht euch doch bitte als Deutsche. 

Und wenn euch irgendjemand sagt ihr wärt keine Deutschen dann zeigt ihm den Finger.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau die richtige Einstellung.
> Ihr seid hier, ihr seid deutsche Bürger, dann seht euch doch bitte als Deutsche.


Nee mach ich nicht mehr, da waren wir bei deutsch deutschen Nachbarn zum Grillabend, da habe ich zu meiner Frau gesagt "Du bist die einzige Ausländerin" habe ich direkt ein aufs Auge bekommen und durfte auf der Couch übernachten..

Spass bei Seite.

Machen wir auch, aber wir vergessen nicht unseren Ursprung und wahren unsere Religion, (deutsche) Tugenden und türkische Traditionen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Machen wir auch, aber wir vergessen nicht unseren Ursprung und wahren unsere Religion, (deutsche) Tugenden und türkische Traditionen.


Das ist auch wichtig!

Ich habe oft von Türkischstämmigen gehört das sie in Deutschland noch als Ausländer gesehen werden oder "Die Türken" und in der Türkei als "die Deutschen" oder "Deutsch-Türken".
Das sie dazwischen stehen und teilweise kein richtiges Zugehörigskeitgefühl haben bzw Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich habe oft von Türkischstämmigen gehört das sie in Deutschland noch als Ausländer gesehen werden oder "Die Türken" und in der Türkei als "die Deutschen" oder "Deutsch-Türken".


Die sogenannten Almanci=Deutschländer 

Ich würde gerne eine Frage in den Raum werfen, die mich selber, als Kind mit Migrationswurzeln und in Deutschland aufgewachsen, wahrscheinlich immer mehr beschäftigt hat, als andere: Was macht eigentlich einen Deutschen aus? Fängt das allein mit der Staatsbürgerschaft an? Oder mit einer Kultur? Spielt Religion dabei auch eine Rolle? Gehört dazu die Bekenntnis zur Geschichte?

Oder auch anders gefragt: Ab wann ist man Deutsch?

Um es vorweg zu nehmen: Ich selber bin mir bei der Antwort sehr unschlüssig.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2021)

Im wesentlich steht Deutsch für "White Privilege". Da ist nichts erstrebenswert dran.

Ansonsten ist jede Besitzer*in eines deutschen Passes automatisch Bürger*in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich einen Deutschen aus?


Wenn du selbst sturzbetrunken den WM Sieg im Fußball noch aktiv feiern kannst.   
Natürlich bei den Männern. Frauen gilt nicht. 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Oder auch anders gefragt: Ab wann ist man Deutsch?


Jetzt mal ernsthaft.
Deutscher Staatsbürger ist der, der eine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft besitzt.
Ob er die erst gestern bekommen hat oder ob seine Urgroßeltern schon Deutsche waren, ist dabei irrelevant.
Ebenso irrelevant ist es, wo er/sie/es mal herkam, wie das äußere Erscheinungsbild ist oder an was er/sie/es glaubt.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2021)

Rechtlich gilt natürlich die Staatsbürgerschaft. 

Ansonsten würde ich sagen:
Deutsch ist wer sich dazu bekennt, diese Sprache spricht und dieser Gesellschaft dabei helfen will voran zu kommen. 

Ich lebe gerne mit dieser Definition, denn sie kann den Flüchtling aus Syrien genau so gut einschließen wie den, der seit Generationen hier lebt.


----------



## soulstyle (11. Juni 2021)

Es gibt schon wie ich finde, auch gut finde was typisch deutsch ist.
Ich rede mal ab dem Jahr 1970

Pünklichkeit
Genauigkeit
Präzision
Analytisch
Wissensorientiert
Unparteiisch (In bezug auf manch andere Länder)
Inovativ
Wertschätzung
Vorerst Distanz zum fremden (Was ich für den Selbstschutz gut finde).
Modern
Multikulturell

Ähm der muss leider sein, ich mache es auch, sorry

IM URLAUB SANDALEN MIT SOCKEN 

Ich lebe gerne in Deuschland und mit den Deutschen und dem Multikulti Volk.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Es gibt schon wie ich finde, auch gut finde was typisch deutsch ist.
> Ich rede mal ab dem Jahr 1970


Das sind aber nur Klischees. 
Genauso wenig kann man sagen, dass alle Chinesen Kung fu können oder dass alle Amerikaner übergewichtig sind.
Jedes Individuum ist anders. Ich kann z.B., nichts mit Karneval anfangen oder finde es albern, wenn man im Ausland denkt, dass alle Deutsche aus Bayern stammen.
Ich hab damals im USA Urlaub erst mal ein paar Amerikaner beigebracht, wie man "Porsche" richtig ausspricht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur Klischees.


Aber interessant ist doch, dass wir klischeehafte Annahmen in der Realität zu erkennen meinen. Vielleicht sollten Klischees nicht zu pauschalisierend verstanden werden, ohne angesprochene Tendenzen zu negieren. In anderen Worten: tendenziell sind die Menschen im Süden unpünktlich, weil exaktes Zeiterleben nebensächlich ist, tendenziell sind Menschen in den USA übergewichtig, weil Fast Food günstig und überall in Massen verkauft werden, oder Kung Fu eine sehr beliebte Sportart in China ist, weil es als ein kulturelles Erbe verstanden wird, usw. usf.


----------



## Eckism (11. Juni 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> IM URLAUB SANDALEN MIT SOCKEN


WEIßE Socken...nur irgendwelche Sockenfarben zählen nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rechtlich gilt natürlich die Staatsbürgerschaft.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen:
> Deutsch ist wer sich dazu bekennt, diese Sprache spricht und dieser Gesellschaft dabei helfen will voran zu kommen.
> ...


Ich würde sogar soweit gehen zu sagen, das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Abgesehen von der Bekenntnis und der Sprache, fühlt man sich wohl, kann man sich vorstellen hier den Rest seines Lebens zu verbringen, ist es die richtige Gesellschaft und das richtige Umfeld, um Kinder in die Welt zu setzen, um in dieser Gesllschaft aufzuwachsen, hat man gesellschaftlichen Anschluss und Teilhabe.
Ich glaube all das kann man nur über die Sprache erreichen und wenn man sich wohl fühlt, kommt der Rest eher von selbst.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Spielt Religion dabei auch eine Rolle? Gehört dazu die Bekenntnis zur Geschichte?


Jein und Jein! Aber eher Nein.
Man sollte seinen religiösen "Stil"  der hiesigen Gesellschaft etwas anpassen, ansonsten komplett egal.
Man kann von keinem Migranten eine Bekenntnis zur Deutschen Geschichte erwarten oder verlangen, vielleicht die Anpassung, dass es in der deutschen Geschichte Vorkommnisse gibt, die man Wissen sollte und entsprechend "feinfühlig" darauf reagieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur Klischees.
> Genauso wenig kann man sagen, dass alle Chinesen Kung fu können oder dass alle Amerikaner übergewichtig sind.
> Jedes Individuum ist anders. Ich kann z.B., nichts mit Karneval anfangen oder finde es albern, wenn man im Ausland denkt, dass alle Deutsche aus Bayern stammen.
> Ich hab damals im USA Urlaub erst mal ein paar Amerikaner beigebracht, wie man "Porsche" richtig ausspricht.


Es gab irgendwo letztens einen interessanten Beitrag, das an Klischees oft doch in ihren Kern mehr wahres dran ist als man glaubt, weiß nur leider nicht mehr wo er war, da nicht abgespeichert.

Natürlich heißt das nicht das jedes Klischee auch stimmt, oder das nur weil es Klischee ist jeder Deutsche deswegen pünktlich und fleißig ist, oder jeder Bayer Weißwurst mag, oder jeder Amerikaner fett ist, aber es sind durchaus oft Sachen die schon eine gewisse weite Verbreitung in den jeweiligen Gruppen / Ländern haben / hatten und deshalb durchaus zutreffend sind (62,9% der US-Amerikaner sind übergwichtig, 50% davon mit einem BMI über 30, als Beispiel).

Weiter hieß es das solche Klischees natürlich nicht für alle Zeiten unumstößlich sind und sich durchaus auch im Laufe der Zeit in einer Gesellschaft / Gruppe ändern können, bei uns träfe das z.B. auf das Klischee von Fleiß und Pünktlichkeit zu, wo nach Untersuchungen im Ausland wohl abnehmende Tendenzen gibt dies mit Deutschen in Verbindung zu bringen (wenn ich Touri wäre und die Deutsche Bahn & BVG erlebe würde ich auch nicht mehr an Deutsche Pünktlichkeit glauben *ugly*).


----------



## AzRa-eL (11. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab irgendwo letztens einen interessanten Beitrag, das an Klischees oft doch in ihren Kern mehr wahres dran ist als man glaubt, weiß nur leider nicht mehr wo er war, da nicht abgespeichert.
> 
> Natürlich heißt das nicht das jedes Klischee auch stimmt, oder das nur weil es Klischee ist jeder Deutsche deswegen pünktlich und fleißig ist, oder jeder Bayer Weißwurst mag, oder jeder Amerikaner fett ist, aber es sind durchaus oft Sachen die schon eine gewisse weite Verbreitung in den jeweiligen Gruppen / Ländern haben / hatten und deshalb durchaus zutreffend sind (62,9% der US-Amerikaner sind übergwichtig, 50% davon mit einem BMI über 30, als Beispiel).
> 
> Weiter hieß es das solche Klischees natürlich nicht für alle Zeiten unumstößlich sind und sich durchaus auch im Laufe der Zeit in einer Gesellschaft / Gruppe ändern können, bei uns träfe das z.B. auf das Klischee von Fleiß und Pünktlichkeit zu, wo nach Untersuchungen im Ausland wohl abnehmende Tendenzen gibt dies mit Deutschen in Verbindung zu bringen (wenn ich Touri wäre und die Deutsche Bahn & BVG erlebe würde ich auch nicht mehr an Deutsche Pünktlichkeit glauben *ugly*).


Das bestätigt tatsächlich, was ich zuvor geschrieben hatte, dass Völker gewisse Tendenzen aufweisen, die ihren Ursprung wahrscheinlich in soziologischen, geografischen und historischen Gegebenheiten haben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (wenn ich Touri wäre und die Deutsche Bahn & BVG erlebe würde ich auch nicht mehr an Deutsche Pünktlichkeit glauben *ugly*).


Kommt drauf an von wo du kommst. 
In den USA sieht man das auch objektiv noch so. In China nur, wenn man ländlicher wohnt und nicht am HGV Netz.


----------



## seahawk (11. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das bestätigt tatsächlich, was ich zuvor geschrieben hatte, dass Völker gewisse Tendenzen aufweisen, die ihren Ursprung wahrscheinlich in soziologischen, geografischen und historischen Gegebenheiten haben.


Haben Sie das? Man stelle sich vor das Saarland wäre nach dem 2.WK an Frankreich gefallen. Die Bewohner*innen würden heute französisch sprechen und sich als Franzosen identifizieren. Was heute Polen ist war mal Deutschland und ob man Libanese oder Syrer ist, entschied ein Strich der Kolinalmächte auf der Landkarte.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2021)

Im Saarland wurde die Deutsche Bevölkerung nicht vertrieben, im Osten schon. Vollkommen andere Lage.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Haben Sie das? Man stelle sich vor das Saarland wäre nach dem 2.WK an Frankreich gefallen. Die Bewohner*innen würden heute französisch sprechen und sich als Franzosen identifizieren. Was heute Polen ist war mal Deutschland und ob man Libanese oder Syrer ist, entschied ein Strich der Kolinalmächte auf der Landkarte.


Abgesehen davon, dass du nicht argumentierst, sondern spekulierst, weißt du glaube ich selbst nicht so recht, was du sagen willst. Denn du bestätigst das, was Ja---sin schreibst, obwohl du es auf konfuser Grundlage widerlegen willst: kulturelle Eigenheiten einer Population (und das betrifft ja nicht mal nur die spezifischen Variationen von Handlungs- und Kulturpraktiken von Menschen, sondern auch einige andere höhere Säugetiere, wie wir mittlerweile wissen) entwickeln und verändern sich auf Grundlage der realen Umstände, unter denen diese Population existiert. Führen aber unter Umständen irgendwann auch ein Eigenleben. Sie werden zu "sozialen Tatsachen/Tatbeständen" (Émile Durkheim), die unser soziales Handeln und auch unser individuelles Denken (bei jedem in unterschiedlichem Maße) beeinflussen.
Das ist halt nur nicht festgeschrieben, sondern eben in Veränderung begriffen und kann auch individuell abgelegt werden. Fällt dem einen schwerer, dem anderen leichter.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2021)

Für mich ist die Idee, dass Personen eine Gemeinsamkeit haben nur weil sie zu einer Nation gehören ziemlich unlogisch. Stolz auf die Nationalität zu sein ist für mich eine kranke Idee. Ich kann das bei Migrant*innen verstehen, die sich bewusst für ein Land entscheiden, aber für Personen die einfach im Land geboren wurden, ist das für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Stolz auf die Nationalität zu sein ist für mich eine kranke Idee.


Natürlich kann man stolz auf sein Land sein.
Man kann Stolz sein wenn man seinen Teil dazu beiträgt, dass es besser wird als es vorher war.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Für mich ist die Idee, dass Personen eine Gemeinsamkeit haben nur weil sie zu einer Nation gehören ziemlich unlogisch. Stolz auf die Nationalität zu sein ist für mich eine kranke Idee. Ich kann das bei Migrant*innen verstehen, die sich bewusst für ein Land entscheiden, aber für Personen die einfach im Land geboren wurden, ist das für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.



Wo zauberst du denn jetzt den Nationalstolz hervor? Ich habe hier niemanden davon schreiben sehen, vielleicht habe ich das übersehen.

Die Gemeinsamkeit ist, dass sie unter den gleichen Rahmenbedingungen aufgewachsen sind. Und "Kultur", als Oberbegriff für eine ziemlich große, ungeordnete und nicht immer widerspruchsfreie Sammlung von Werten, Orientierungen, sozialen Erwartungshaltungen, erlernten Handlungs- und Betrachtungsweisen etc. etc. etc. entwickelt sich eben nicht im luftleeren Raum, in den Köpfen von Menschen oder durch einen abstrakten "Weltgeist" (sorry Hegel, aber zum Glück wurdest du ja später noch auf die Füße gestellt), sondern durch/unter eben jene/n Rahmenbedingungen. Das ist letztlich das, was dahinter steckt, wenn gesagt wird, dass Menschen aus Land ABC eine so andere "Mentalität" hätten als "wir". Das wird halt eklig, wenn diese "Mentalität" nicht reflektiert wird (so wie ich das auf materialistischer Grundlage oben getan habe), sondern als irgendwie "natürlich" oder gar "gottgegeben" und somit nicht oder kaum veränderlich angesehen wird. Quasi als essentialistische Eigenschaft von Menschen aus einer bestimmten Region. Und das ist natürlich völliges Bullenexkrement.

@Sparanus:
Kleiner semantischer Unterschied: stolz auf "sein" Land sein oder stolz auf die eigene Nationalität (wie seahawk es formulierte). Da sehe ich schon große Unterschiede.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kleiner semantischer Unterschied: stolz auf "sein" Land sein oder stolz auf die eigene Nationalität (wie seahawk es formulierte). Da sehe ich schon große Unterschiede.


Wenn man Nationalität Biologisch sieht ja.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man Nationalität Biologisch sieht ja.



Das müsstest du erläutern, ich weiß nicht, wie du es meinst.

Ich sehe den Unterschied darin, dass man natürlich zu recht stolz auf eine große Leistung sein kann, wenn man aktiv daran mitgewirkt hat. Als Beispiel: wenn man es in einer gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kraftanstrengung schaffen würde, soziale Ungleichheit/Ungerechtigkeit weitestgehend abzuschaffen, dann könnte ich Stolz auf die so geschaffene Gesellschaft/das entsprechende Land nachvollziehen.
Stolz auf die eigene Nationalität setzt für mich einen anderen Fokus. Da macht man ja sich selbst, als Inhaber/Vertreter jener Nationalität, zum Objekt des Stolzes. Das wiederum kann ich nicht nachvollziehen bzw. halte ich für eine ziemlich lahme Ego-Krücke.
Und natürlich kann auch Ersteres in Zweiteres umschlagen. Dann landet man schnell beim klassischen Chauvinismus, "am xyz Wesen soll die Welt genesen", "God's own country" etc.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man Nationalität Biologisch sieht ja.


Wtf?!


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Stolz auf die eigene Nationalität setzt für mich einen anderen Fokus. Da macht man ja sich selbst, als Inhaber/Vertreter jener Nationalität, zum Objekt des Stolzes.


Ja, das wäre doch eine rassistische Überhöhung einer Nationalität.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wtf?!


Hast du was dagegen, dass ich es ablehne den Deutschen als Rasse/Ethnie zu definieren?


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du was dagegen, dass ich es ablehne den Deutschen als Rasse/Ethnie zu definieren?





Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man Nationalität Biologisch sieht ja.


Du vermischst mit diesen beiden Kommentaren gerade soviel, dass ich gar nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll zu antworten. Ganz kurz dazu, da ich gerade doch lieber im Garten mit der Familie sitze.

Nation/Nationalität ist ein moderneres, politisches Konstrukt und hat viel mit einem abgrenzenden Hoheitsgebiet zu tun. Biologisch kann man da nichts sehen.

Ethnie ist nicht gleich Rasse. Rassen gibt es nur bei Tieren. Ethnien gibt es jedoch bei Menschen, diese lässt sich tatsächlich auch genetisch im Vorkommen bestimmter Erbmerkmale feststellen. Die Ahnenforschung arbeitet auch damit. Eine homogene Ethnie gibt es, bis auf ein paar indigene Völker, auf dieser Welt nicht wirklich. Da wir alle aufgrund vieler verschiedener Faktoren ethnisch gemischt sind.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

Und wieder vollkommen am Thema vorbei, aber ich kläre dich gerne auf.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nation/Nationalität ist ein moderneres, politisches Konstrukt und hat viel mit einem abgrenzenden Hoheitsgebiet zu tun.


Ja


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Biologisch kann man da nichts sehen.


Gibt trotzdem Menschen die das tun, was falsch ist, aber trotzdem gibt es Menschen die das tun.
Wenn ich sage, dass man den Deutschen nicht als Rasse sehen darf, dann geht das so an die Leute die Menschen in Rassen einteilen und nicht an andere.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juni 2021)

Salve,

man kann das doch ganz griffig gestalten anhand von Beispielen .

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach (man kann e auch anders sehen) kann diese Nation z.B. jetzt also nach 31 Jahren durchaus auf eine Menge Dinge der Wiedervereinigung stolz sein, denn aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung weiss ich, dass viele Leute aus dem Ausland daran gezweifelt haben, dass es innerhalb so "kurzer" Zeit überhaupt möglich ist den Lebensstandard und die Umgebung auf etwa gleiches Level zu heben. Viele meinten das wäre ein Klotz der mindestens 50 Jahre in Anspruch nimmt und es würde Deutschland wirtschaftlich massiv hemmen.

Anderes Beispiel für Eigenarten in Deutschland ist die Direktheit, mit der viele Expads, Besucher und "Zugezogene" erst nach einer Weile "fertig" werden, manche gar nicht.
Hier gibt es halt so gut wie gar nicht den alltäglichen nichtssagenden Smalltalk zwischen Fremden und wenn Jemand eine Frage stellt, bekommt er in der Regel auch eine direkte Antwort z.B. ich habe morgen abend keine Zeit, deine neue Brille gefällt mir nicht, das könnte man eventuell besser oder anders machen etc......
Wenn man in den USA einen Vortrag z.B. für die Firma erstellt und erhält und nicht mindestens ein amazig oder outstanding hört, kann man davon ausgehen, es war eher schlecht, wenn man hier in Deutschland hört, das war gut, kann man Voraussetzen, das die Leistung auch gut war.


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wo zauberst du denn jetzt den Nationalstolz hervor? Ich habe hier niemanden davon schreiben sehen, vielleicht habe ich das übersehen.
> 
> Die Gemeinsamkeit ist, dass sie unter den gleichen Rahmenbedingungen aufgewachsen sind. Und "Kultur", als Oberbegriff für eine ziemlich große, ungeordnete und nicht immer widerspruchsfreie Sammlung von Werten, Orientierungen, sozialen Erwartungshaltungen, erlernten Handlungs- und Betrachtungsweisen etc. etc. etc. entwickelt sich eben nicht im luftleeren Raum, in den Köpfen von Menschen oder durch einen abstrakten "Weltgeist" (sorry Hegel, aber zum Glück wurdest du ja später noch auf die Füße gestellt), sondern durch/unter eben jene/n Rahmenbedingungen. Das ist letztlich das, was dahinter steckt, wenn gesagt wird, dass Menschen aus Land ABC eine so andere "Mentalität" hätten als "wir". Das wird halt eklig, wenn diese "Mentalität" nicht reflektiert wird (so wie ich das auf materialistischer Grundlage oben getan habe), sondern als irgendwie "natürlich" oder gar "gottgegeben" und somit nicht oder kaum veränderlich angesehen wird. Quasi als essentialistische Eigenschaft von Menschen aus einer bestimmten Region. Und das ist natürlich völliges Bullenexkrement.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich nicht, evtl. weil ich auch in anderen Ländern gelebt habe und mich viel mit Charakter- und Persönlichkeitsmodellen befasst habe. Klar gibt es kulturelle Unterschiede im Hinblick auf die Bewertung von bestimmten Dingen wie z.B, Pünktlichkeit. Schaut man sich dann z.B. Charaktmodelle wie das DISG-Modell an, dann wird eine Person mit überwiegend gewissenhafter Ausprägung (blau) immer pünktlicher sein als ein gelbe Person. Und eine "blaue" Person aus Deutschland wird sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit einer "blauen" Person aus Südeuropa haben, als mit einer extrem gelben Person aus Deutschland.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht, evtl. weil ich auch in anderen Ländern gelebt habe und mich viel mit Charakter- und Persönlichkeitsmodellen befasst habe. Klar gibt es kulturelle Unterschiede im Hinblick auf die Bewertung von bestimmten Dingen wie z.B, Pünktlichkeit. Schaut man sich dann z.B. Charaktmodelle wie das DISG-Modell an, dann wird eine Person mit überwiegend gewissenhafter Ausprägung (blau) immer pünktlicher sein als ein gelbe Person. Und eine "blaue" Person aus Deutschland wird sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit einer "blauen" Person aus Südeuropa haben, als mit einer extrem gelben Person aus Deutschland.


Das ist aber schon wieder keinerlei Gegenargument gegen... ja gegen was genau versuchst du eigentlich so krampfhaft gegen an zu argumentieren?

Die unglaubliche Erkenntnis, dass es individuelle Charakterentwicklung gibt, spricht jedenfalls nicht im Geringsten gegen die Tatsache, dass die meisten Menschen, die in einer bestimmten geographischen Region leben, auf Grundlage der dort vorherrschenden Kultur(en) sozialisiert werden. Das ist ja keine Programmierung, die dem Individuum aufgezwungen wird und ihn wie einen Roboter lenkt. Und steht in ständiger Wechselwirkung mit den individuellen Charakterzügen eines Menschen. Also wie er/sie bestimmte Dinge handhabt etc.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> man kann das doch ganz griffig gestalten anhand von Beispielen .
> 
> Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach (man kann e auch anders sehen) kann diese Nation z.B. jetzt also nach 31 Jahren durchaus auf eine Menge Dinge der Wiedervereinigung stolz sein, denn aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung weiss ich, dass viele Leute aus dem Ausland daran gezweifelt haben, dass es innerhalb so "kurzer" Zeit überhaupt möglich ist den Lebensstandard und die Umgebung auf etwa gleiches Level zu heben. Viele meinten das wäre ein Klotz der mindestens 50 Jahre in Anspruch nimmt und es würde Deutschland wirtschaftlich massiv hemmen.


Nicht zu vergessen, dass daran auch ein sehr großer Anteil der "Gastarbeiter" aus dem Ausland haben - also können auch die ganzen ersten Generationen an Arbeitsmigranten stolz darauf sein, dieses Land zu einem hohen Qualitätsstandard mit verholfen zu haben.



seahawk schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht, evtl. weil ich auch in anderen Ländern gelebt habe und mich viel mit Charakter- und Persönlichkeitsmodellen befasst habe. Klar gibt es kulturelle Unterschiede im Hinblick auf die Bewertung von bestimmten Dingen wie z.B, Pünktlichkeit. Schaut man sich dann z.B. Charaktmodelle wie das DISG-Modell an, dann wird eine Person mit überwiegend gewissenhafter Ausprägung (blau) immer pünktlicher sein als ein gelbe Person. Und eine "blaue" Person aus Deutschland wird sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten mit einer "blauen" Person aus Südeuropa haben, als mit einer extrem gelben Person aus Deutschland.


Ich kenne mich nicht aus mit diesen Persönlichkeitsmodellen. Meine Annahme wäre, dass auch Persönlichkeit durch soziale Gegebenheiten beeinflusst wird, in Form von Verstärkung/Schwächung bestimmter Persönlichkeitsanteile. Nehmen wir als Beispiel, die mehrmals erwähnte Eigenschaft der Pünktlichkeit: In einer Gesellschaft, in der Pünktlichkeit enorm wichtig ist und Unpünktlichkeit soziale Ächtung erfährt, werden Menschen, jeglicher Persönlichkeit, zur Pünktlichkeit konditioniert. Das Gleiche gilt für Dons Beispiel über die deutsche Direktheit: In anderen sozialen Gemeinschaften/Kulturen wird eine schonungslose Direktheit sozial geächtet, sodass Menschen sich angewöhnt haben Kritik indirekt zu äußern oder sogar vermeiden Kritik zu äußern, da es unhöflich gilt und Höflichkeit in dieser sozialen Gemeinschaft einen sehr hohen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat und somit auch als Schlüssel zur sozialen Teilhaber fungiert.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass daran auch ein sehr großer Anteil der "Gastarbeiter" aus dem Ausland haben - also können auch die ganzen ersten Generationen an Arbeitsmigranten stolz darauf sein, dieses Land zu einem hohen Qualitätsstandard mit verholfen zu haben.


Ja absolut, die haben mit ihrer Arbeitsleistung, Steuern und Abgaben ganz genauso dazu beigetragen.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Gleiche gilt für Dons Beispiel über die deutsche Direktheit: In anderen sozialen Gemeinschaften/Kulturen wird eine schonungslose Direktheit sozial geächtet, sodass Menschen sich angewöhnt haben Kritik indirekt zu äußern oder sogar vermeiden Kritik zu äußern, da es unhöflich gilt und Höflichkeit in dieser sozialen Gemeinschaft einen sehr hohen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert hat und somit auch als Schlüssel zur sozialen Teilhaber fungiert.


Schon, wobei ich immer noch nicht in meinem Leben einsehen kann, dass die Zusage zu einem Treffen/Verabredung und das Nichterscheinen als höflicher gelten soll, als eine direkte Absage.
Das ist in den USA gang und gebe und ich habe US Freunden, die hier zum Studieren, Arbeiten oder zu Besuch herkommen, eindringlich davor gewarnt, es in Deutschland genauso zu machen, denn hier wird das Zusagen zu einem Treffen und dann Nichterscheinen (ohne Absage) als sehr sehr große Unfreundlichkeit/Unhöflichkeit  empfunden.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Mal was für unseren lieben @Don-71


----------



## Don-71 (13. Juni 2021)

Habe ich schon alles gelesen, ich Teile aber die Meinung des Autors so nicht, auch wenn ich es nicht mehr so sehe wie gestern morgen, als ich es die ersten male gelesen habe.

Aber die Zeit ist ja sowieso in vorderster Front und Kampfstellung *für die Grünen.*




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Man dichtet, interpretiert und erfindet jetzt auch schonungslos für die Grünen, der Autor hat meiner Ansicht nach den kompletten Schuss nicht mehr gehört, in seinem angeblich so moralischen Eifer.

Das was man Bild und der sonstigen Springer Presse immer vorwirft, kann man jetzt auch schön bei der Zeit sehen, als Kampfblatt einer Partei oder Strömung!


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon wieder keinerlei Gegenargument gegen... ja gegen was genau versuchst du eigentlich so krampfhaft gegen an zu argumentieren?
> 
> Die unglaubliche Erkenntnis, dass es individuelle Charakterentwicklung gibt, spricht jedenfalls nicht im Geringsten gegen die Tatsache, dass die meisten Menschen, die in einer bestimmten geographischen Region leben, auf Grundlage der dort vorherrschenden Kultur(en) sozialisiert werden. Das ist ja keine Programmierung, die dem Individuum aufgezwungen wird und ihn wie einen Roboter lenkt. Und steht in ständiger Wechselwirkung mit den individuellen Charakterzügen eines Menschen. Also wie er/sie bestimmte Dinge handhabt etc.


Mit ging es nur darum, was "deutsch sein" sein soll. Für mich gibt es das nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon, wobei ich immer noch nicht in meinem Leben einsehen kann, dass die Zusage zu einem Treffen/Verabredung und das Nichterscheinen als höflicher gelten soll, als eine direkte Absage.
> Das ist in den USA gang und gebe und ich habe US Freunden, die hier zum Studieren, Arbeiten oder zu Besuch herkommen, eindringlich davor gewarnt, es in Deutschland genauso zu machen, denn hier wird das Zusagen zu einem Treffen und dann Nichterscheinen (ohne Absage) als sehr sehr große Unfreundlichkeit/Unhöflichkeit  empfunden.


Unternehmen, die international agieren, engagieren dafür sogar Dozenten, die die Mitarbeiter in interkulturellen Dingen schulen, damit bei Geschäftsessen keine Fauxpas passieren. 

Ein Bekannter, der damals in der Personalentwicklung für Saturn tätig war, erzählte mir, dass der Saturn sogar interkulturelle Marktanalyse betrieben hat, bei der Eröffnung ihrer Märkte im Ausland. Er konnte mir sogar ein konkretes Ergebnis einer dieser Analysen nennen: Die Märkte in Istanbul haben bei der Platzierung ihrer Angebote die Waren in einen Grabbeltisch gemischt rein gelegt, da das wohl in der türkischen Bevölkerung mehr Anreiz schuf, die Waren wahrzunehmen und mitzunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man dichtet, interpretiert und erfindet jetzt auch schonungslos für die Grünen, der Autor hat meiner Ansicht nach den kompletten Schuss nicht mehr gehört, in seinem angeblich so moralischen Eifer.


Bei der Zeit wurde diese Werbung übrigens auch geschaltet, im Gegensatz zum Spiegel.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht was du hast, die Zeit ist wirklich nur leicht links angehaucht, für mich immer
noch ein eher sozialdemokratisches Blatt, so wie es die FAZ in Richtung Union und FDP ist. Ich lese übrigens
die Onlineausgaben von beiden.
Aber die Zeit jetzt mit der Bild zu vergleichen ohne zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen, dass Bild und Zeit so viel gemeinsam haben wie Pickel und Hodenkrebs schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus.
Aber hey Konservative, kein Plan, kein Programm, aber einen Feind.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Unternehmen, die international agieren, engagieren dafür sogar Dozenten, die die Mitarbeiter in interkulturellen Dingen schulen, damit bei Geschäftsessen keine Fauxpas passieren.


Seit wann glaubst du was diese interkulturellen Berater sagen? Du hast dem was ich im Seminar gelernt hab erst lang und breit widersprochen


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Seit wann glaubst du was diese interkulturellen Berater sagen? Du hast dem was ich im Seminar gelernt hab erst lang und breit widersprochen


Die Kunst ist es, den guten vom schlechten Berater zu unterscheiden. Ich erinnere mich jetzt nicht konkret, wo ich dir widersprochen hatte, liegt aber wohl wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich deinen Berater nicht so dolle fand


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mit ging es nur darum, was "deutsch sein" sein soll. Für mich gibt es das nicht.


Für dich gibt es sehr sicher viele Dinge nicht, so z.B. auch mal über deine Phrasen / Forderungen ernsthaft nachzudenken die do so raushaust.
Bestes Beispiel war da ja erst jüngst die 20% Zusatzbelastung für Kinderlose bei der Pflegeversicherung, die du gerne hättest und gerecht findest.

Das jeder Auszubildende und junge Mensch am Anfang seines Berufslebens die genauso löhnen müsste (was eine harte Zusatzbelastung wäre) wie die Person die 40 ist und nur an ihrer Karriere gedacht hat und wo Kinder keinen Platz haben kommt dir ja nicht in den Sinn, aber wer weiß, vielleicht bist du ja auch einfach nur dafür das mehr 15-16 Jährige Kinder bekommen sollten.  

Am Ende bleibst du halt nichts weiter als ein stumpfsinniger Phrasendrescher, ohne eine wirklich ernsthaft eigene Meinung, oder zumindest keine die auch nur im Ansatz jemals ernsthaft an irgend einer Stelle debatierbar wäre.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Kunst ist es, den guten vom schlechten Berater zu unterscheiden. Ich erinnere mich jetzt nicht konkret, wo ich dir widersprochen hatte, liegt aber wohl wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich deinen Berater nicht so dolle fand


Du nennst es Kunst, ich sage, dass du nur Sachen anerkennst die du bereit bist zu akzeptieren^^


----------



## seahawk (13. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für dich gibt es sehr sicher viele Dinge nicht, so z.B. auch mal über deine Phrasen / Forderungen ernsthaft nachzudenken die do so raushaust.
> Bestes Beispiel war da ja erst jüngst die 20% Zusatzbelastung für Kinderlose bei der Pflegeversicherung, die du gerne hättest und gerecht findest.
> 
> Das jeder Auszubildende und junge Mensch am Anfang seines Berufslebens die genauso löhnen müsste (was eine harte Zusatzbelastung wäre) wie die Person die 40 ist und nur an ihrer Karriere gedacht hat und wo Kinder keinen Platz haben kommt dir ja nicht in den Sinn, aber wer weiß, vielleicht bist du ja auch einfach nur dafür das mehr 15-16 Jährige Kinder bekommen sollten.
> ...


Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du nennst es Kunst, ich sage, dass du nur Sachen anerkennst die du bereit bist zu akzeptieren^^


Ich denke, dass trifft wahrscheinlich auf die Meisten von uns zu


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2021)

Heute hat in Würzburg mal wieder ein Goldstück mit dem Messer bereichert. Business as usual.

Ob der polizeibekannte Somalier auch mit einem Schleppertaxi von Frau Rackete nach Europa kam? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2021)

Einfach ein ekelhafter Kommentar. Schreibst du ähnliches auch immer wenn das ein Deutscher macht? Nein natürlich nicht. 

Respekt an die Bevölkerung die mutig gehandelt hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einfach ein ekelhafter Kommentar. Schreibst du ähnliches auch immer wenn das ein Deutscher macht? Nein natürlich nicht.


Es ist nunmal das einzige Thema, das ihn zu interessieren scheint.
Zu allen anderen politischen Disputen scheint er keine Meinung zu haben, sonst würde man ihn öfter drüber posten sehen. Wenn's aber um Straftaten von mutmaßlichen Flüchtlingen geht, folgt postwendend ein Kommentar - da kann man inzwischen die Uhr nach stellen.


----------



## hoffgang (26. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Heute hat in Würzburg mal wieder ein Goldstück mit dem Messer bereichert. Business as usual.
> 
> Ob der polizeibekannte Somalier auch mit einem Schleppertaxi von Frau Rackete nach Europa kam? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.


Gesprochen im Stile eines echten AfD Fanatikers.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Einfach ein ekelhafter Kommentar.



Die einen finden die Tat ekelhaft, die anderen Kommentare darüber, die nicht politisch korrekt genug sind.

Kann sich jeder entscheiden, wo er steht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Schreibst du ähnliches auch immer wenn das ein Deutscher macht? Nein natürlich nicht.



Was soll dieser Whataboutism?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Respekt an die Bevölkerung die mutig gehandelt hat.



Wäre schöner, wenn es gar nicht nötig wäre, dass die Bevölkerung mutig handeln muss.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal das einzige Thema, das ihn zu interessieren scheint.
> Zu allen anderen politischen Disputen scheint er keine Meinung zu haben, sonst würde man ihn öfter drüber posten sehen. Wenn's aber um Straftaten von mutmaßlichen Flüchtlingen geht, folgt postwendend ein Kommentar - da kann man inzwischen die Uhr nach stellen.



Wenn du eine Frage zu einem konkreten politischen Thema hast, frag mich. Was genau ist daran so schlimm, wenn man Präferenzen hat, zu denen man mehr schreibt?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gesprochen im Stile eines echten AfD Fanatikers.



Wenn jemand von der AfD sagt, 2+2=4, werde ich dem nicht widersprechen, nur weil es von der AfD kommt.

Was kann ich dafür, dass niemand außer der AfD den Elefant im Raum anspricht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür, dass niemand außer der AfD den Elefant im Raum anspricht?


Welchen Elefant?


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür, dass niemand außer der AfD den Elefant im Raum anspricht?


was ist denn mit dem iranischen Asylbewerber, der sich dem Somali in den Weg gestellt und weitere Taten verhindert hat?


----------



## hoffgang (28. Juni 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von der AfD sagt, 2+2=4, werde ich dem nicht widersprechen, nur weil es von der AfD kommt.
> 
> Was kann ich dafür, dass niemand außer der AfD den Elefant im Raum anspricht?



Es geht nicht um den Inhalt, es geht um die Wortwahl. Dein Kommentar ist quasi eine 1zu1 Wiedergabe von Tweets der AfD Führung zu Carola Rackete, z.b. der hier 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1396426829288906757

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 dazu verhöhnende Sprache "Goldstück" und fertig ist der dumpfe rechte Internetpoltergeist.

Dir geht's nicht um Inhalte, dir geht's um Meinungsprojektion und dass du dabei nicht mal deine eigenen Worte wählen kannst, sondern nur wiederkäust was Storch & Co Dir in ihren Hasserfüllten Tweets vorgeben, dann empfinde ich da eher Mitleid als alles andere. Auf der anderen Seite dann wieder nicht, denn dein Beitrag hat halt alle widerlichen Facetten der AfD vereint:
- generelle Fremdenfeindlichkeit
- unbelegte Anschuldigungen gegen Hassfigur der Rechten / Hetze gegen Carola Rackete
- Mythos "Schleppertaxi"

Einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem iranischen Asylbewerber, der sich dem Somali in den Weg gestellt und weitere Taten verhindert hat?


Der wollte sicherlich, das später für ihn noch Opfer übrigbleiben.

Im Norden ballert nen Zahnarzt rum, im Süden messert ein Flüchtling/Ausländer/Asylbewerber rum...
Nächster Werberslogan der AFD "Zahnärzte raus"^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nächster Werberslogan der AFD "Zahnärzte raus"^^


zum Glück war ich seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt.


----------



## Eckism (28. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> zum Glück war ich seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr beim Zahnarzt.


Da freut sich das Stempelkärtchen aber garnicht und die Krankenkasse umso mehr, falls du mal Probleme mit den Zähnen bekommst.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2021)

Ob Axel Stoll mit seinem "die Erde ist ein Strafplanet" nicht doch recht hatte?


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob Axel Stoll mit seinem "die Erde ist ein Strafplanet" nicht doch recht hatte?



Musste kurz mal googlen, wer das sein soll. Der Wikipedia-Eintrag liest sich wie nationalsozialistische Science Fiction.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Musste kurz mal googlen, wer das sein soll. Der Wikipedia-Eintrag liest sich wie nationalsozialistische Science Fiction.


Ein Doktortitel schützt halt nicht vor Verblödung.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2021)

Und so wie es heute Abend lief könnte man auch die Politik der Union zusammen fassen.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2021)

Man kennt Axel Stoll nicht? Hat @Nightslaver wieder Warsteiner bestellt?


----------



## seahawk (30. Juni 2021)

Spannend, dass der Täter von Würzburg 2018 von Nazis in Ostdeutschland angegriffen wurde. Damit dürfte die Tat wohl PTSD sein: 









						A 2018 encounter with Würzburg knife suspect – DW – 06/29/2021
					

It is still unclear why a 24-year-old Somali man fatally stabbed three women in the city of Würzburg. DW's Johanna Rüdiger first met him in 2018, when he and a friend had been attacked by thugs in eastern Germany.




					www.dw.com


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spannend, dass der Täter von Würzburg 2018 von Nazis in Ostdeutschland angegriffen wurde. Damit dürfte die Tat wohl PTSD sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So eine Tat ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spannend, dass der Täter von Würzburg 2018 von Nazis in Ostdeutschland angegriffen wurde. Damit dürfte die Tat wohl PTSD sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die pösen pösen Ossis mal wieder...sind nun Schuld, weil die ihre "Arbeit" nicht richtog gemacht haben!?^^


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So eine Tat ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen.


Rechtfertigen ist was anderes als erklären.
Kein Mensch tut sowas einfach so.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man kennt Axel Stoll nicht? Hat @Nightslaver wieder Warsteiner bestellt?


Ich lege keinen Wert darauf, jeden Nazi kennen zu müssen, meinetwegen sollen sie alle in eine unendliche Bedeutungslosigkeit fallen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Spannend, dass der Täter von Würzburg 2018 von Nazis in Ostdeutschland angegriffen wurde. Damit dürfte die Tat wohl PTSD sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von Putin verfolgt fühlte er sich laut Zeugenberichten ebenfalls. Vielleicht nicht alles glauben was durchgeknallte Islamisten von sich geben.^^


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So eine Tat ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen.


Das ist auch keine Rechtfertigung, es ist nur traurige Bilanz, dass gerade die Rechten hier im Land die ersten sind bei Vorfällen wie in Würzburg das eigene hasserfüllte Weltbild schreiend zu verbreiten, aber auch mit verantwortlich sind weil sie selbst Gewalt gegen Geflüchtete ausüben.

Aber ist auch ne Methode. Ausländer einfach solange drangsalieren, erniedrigen und Gewalt aussetzen bis Einzelne so eine Tat begehen, dann findet man wieder Nährboden für die dumpfen "diese Kriminellen!!!!! das war bestimmt die Rackete!!!" Sprüche.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist auch keine Rechtfertigung, es ist nur traurige Bilanz, dass gerade die Rechten hier im Land die ersten sind bei Vorfällen wie in Würzburg das eigene hasserfüllte Weltbild schreiend zu verbreiten, aber auch mit verantwortlich sind weil sie selbst Gewalt gegen Geflüchtete ausüben.
> 
> Aber ist auch ne Methode. Ausländer einfach solange drangsalieren, erniedrigen und Gewalt aussetzen bis Einzelne so eine Tat begehen, dann findet man wieder Nährboden für die dumpfen "diese Kriminellen!!!!! das war bestimmt die Rackete!!!" Sprüche.


Natürlich und ich verurteile ja auch keine Menschengruppen, aber diese eine Person verurteile ich aufs schärfste. Egal was dir in deiner Vergangenheit angetan wurde, absolut nichts gibt dir eine Legitimation für so eine Gräueltat. Die Motivation ist mir bei der Beurteilung auch erstmal egal. 

Vllt sehe ich das als Würzburger aber auch zu emotional.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Motivation ist mir bei der Beurteilung auch erstmal egal.


Wie gesagt, das ist keine Rechtfertigung und kein Richter dieser Welt würde das bei diesem Mord als Entschuldigungsgrund gelten lassen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2021)

Ich werde diese Täter Opfer Umkehr niemals verstehen. Die eigentlichen Opfer sind dagegen quasi schon zum vergessen freigegeben und werden in Kürze als unbequeme Nestbeschmutzer gelten.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Wo siehst du eine Täter Opfer Umkehr? 

Wenn eine Brücke einstürzt und Menschen sterben will man doch auch wissen warum die Brücke eingestürzt ist. Ich will auch wissen was im Täter passiert ist. 
Das macht die Opfer doch nicht zu Tätern.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Täter Opfer Umkehr niemals verstehen. Die eigentlichen Opfer sind dagegen quasi schon zum vergessen freigegeben und werden in Kürze als unbequeme Nestbeschmutzer gelten.


Und ich werde niemals verstehen wie eine Opferfokussierung uns dabei helfen soll zukünftig Taten wie diese zu vermeiden. Es gibt keine Täter Opfer Umkehr, es gibt nur Verlierer.

Egal welches Ereignis man nimmt, immer versuchen Rechte & die AfD Arschgeigen die Opfer für sich einzunehmen. Siehe Kandel, siehe Sophie Lösche - in diesem Fall wurde das Opfer dann von Rechts verhöhnt weil es sich für Flüchtlinge eingesetzt hat, siehe auch hier. Dabei geht es nie um die Opfer, es geht nie darum wer zu Schaden gekommen ist, solange man das Ereignis nur für seine Zwecke medial ausschlachten kann.

Gab diese Woche einen Messerangriff in Erfurt, ein deutscher, weißer Mann hat hier wildfremde Menschen angegriffen. Glücklicherweise wurde niemand getötet. Liest man dazu was von der AfD & Co? Nein. Ebenso wenig liest man zu Erfurt menschenverachtende Kommentare - ganz im Gegensatz zu Würzburg, hier schäumt das Netz wieder vor Rachejustiz-Phantasien.

Wer weiß, wenn die Kackrechten in Sachsen damals keine von HGM verneinten Hetzjagden veranstaltet hätten, wenns keine systemische Hetze gegen Geflüchtete durch AfD & Co geben würde, stattdessen echte Integration und Perspektive, möglicherweise hätten wir Würzburg nicht erlebt. Möglicherweise doch.

Jedes dieser Ereignisse wird politisiert, das ist nicht in Ordnung, aber leider mittlerweile alternativlos, es sei denn, man möchte das Rechte Vorurteilsnarrativ, welches Kaaruzo ja hier eindringlich angebracht hat, einfach hinnehmen. Dass diese Tat jetzt, wie viele andere zuvor, eine Schlammschlacht über die Meinungshoheit erlebt ist traurig, aber lässt man idiotische Parolen unwidersprochen, dann verbreiten sich diese, finden Akzeptanz und werden irgendwann nicht mehr hinterfragt und dann haben wir alle verloren.

Statt also wie Kaaruzo zu implizieren, Carola Rackete hätte Schuld - was halt an sich schon einfach nur dumm ist, zudem halt komplett falsch da der Somalier 2015 nach Deutschland kam, Carola aber erst 2016 mit der Seenotrettung angefangen hatte - könnte man diese Tat auch als Beispiel dafür herranziehen, was im Umgang mit Geflüchteten verbessert werden muss, was sich ändern muss. Nur könnten wir das sachlich tun und nicht ideologisch rassistisch aufgeladen.

Dann hätte auch niemand das Gefühl, dass Täter zu Opfern würden.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wo siehst du eine Täter Opfer Umkehr?
> 
> Wenn eine Brücke einstürzt und Menschen sterben will man doch auch wissen warum die Brücke eingestürzt ist. Ich will auch wissen was im Täter passiert ist.
> Das macht die Opfer doch nicht zu Tätern.


Der Täterschutz läuft, über die Opfer wurde ganz schnell das Mäntelchen des Schweigens gebreitet. Blos kein Wort zu viel bei der Berichterstattung. Was im Täter passiert ist will ich gar nicht weiter wissen. Er galt selbst in seinen Kreisen als durchgeknallt und islamistisches Gedankengut ist sicher. Das reicht.


----------



## hoffgang (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was im Täter passiert ist will ich gar nicht weiter wissen.



Dann bist du halt nur auf Emotion scharf, nicht auf Prävention. 
Jedem das seine, ich hab da eher pragmatischere Ansätze. Von den Opfern lern ich nix, weder was zu dieser Tat geführt hat, noch wie sich zukünftig solche Taten verhindern lassen.

Ich bin eher der Meinung, die Opfer haben genug durchgemacht, müssen nicht noch medial aufgebahrt werden, wohin das führen kann hat die Familie von Sophie Lösche eindrucksvoll erfahren. Wenn man den Hinterbliebenen was Gutes tun möchte, dann stürzt man sich eben nicht auf diejenigen, die bei einem solchen Anschlag ihr Leben verloren haben, zumindest nicht, ohne Zustimmung der Familie.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was im Täter passiert ist will ich gar nicht weiter wissen.


Das ist aber wichtig, um solche Leute frühzeitig zu ermitteln, damit sie solche Taten nicht machen.
Und Somalia ist ein gefallener Staat. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was die Leute dort alles erlebt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der Täterschutz läuft


Ist das jetzt eine Kritik?


----------



## Veriquitas (30. Juni 2021)

Naja also mit Messerangriffen kann es ja nicht weiter gehen. Man muss mal mehr ein Auge drauf haben was für Leute hier hin kommen.


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Was im Täter passiert ist will ich gar nicht weiter wissen. Er galt selbst in seinen Kreisen als durchgeknallt und islamistisches Gedankengut ist sicher. Das reicht.


Mir war so klar das nur mein erster Satz hier zitiert wird.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mir war so klar das nur mein erster Satz hier zitiert wird.


a) das ist nicht der erste Satz
b) ich hab ihn nicht zitiert


----------



## Rolk (30. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> a) das ist nicht der erste Satz
> b) ich hab ihn nicht zitiert


a) Betonung auf "hier"
b) Korrekt


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2021)

Bin ich denn nicht hier?


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber wichtig, um solche Leute frühzeitig zu ermitteln, damit sie solche Taten nicht machen.


Genau, daher gibt es auch einen ganzen Wissenschaftszweig, der sich ausschließlich damit befasst; nennt sich Kriminalpsychologie und leistet einen wichtigen Dienst in der Vermeidung/Bekämpfung von Kriminalität.

Allerdings können, oder wollen, Kleingeister nichts damit anfangen, denn das würde nur ihr rassistisches "Flüchtlinge sind Böse"-Narrativ zu nichte machen.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber wichtig, um solche Leute frühzeitig zu ermitteln, damit sie solche Taten nicht machen.
> Und Somalia ist ein gefallener Staat. Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was die Leute dort alles erlebt haben.


Das bedeutet ja im Umkehrschluss, keine Leute mehr aus Somalia  aufzunehmen, weil die alle eine an der Waffel haben. 
Man könnte allerdings auch keine Asylbewerber mehr nach Ostdeutschland schicken, weil die dort alle böse sind.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das bedeutet ja im Umkehrschluss, keine Leute mehr aus Somalia  aufzunehmen, weil die alle eine an der Waffel haben.
> Man könnte allerdings auch keine Asylbewerber mehr nach Ostdeutschland schicken, weil die dort alle böse sind.


Genau die richtige Art von Humor!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das bedeutet ja im Umkehrschluss, keine Leute mehr aus Somalia  aufzunehmen, weil die alle eine an der Waffel haben.
> Man könnte allerdings auch keine Asylbewerber mehr nach Ostdeutschland schicken, weil die dort alle böse sind.


Oder wir entlassen den Osten in die Unabhängigkeit und dann können sie mal selbst machen.


----------



## Eckism (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder wir entlassen den Osten in die Unabhängigkeit und dann können sie mal selbst machen.


Dann müsst ihr aber bis zum Wochenende warten, damit ich wieder Heim komm...nicht das Freitags plötzlich ne Mauer steht und ich bin im Westen gefangen...da wäre ich traumatisiert und dürfte mit'n Messer rumstechen.  

Am Ende ist doch so, das es überall Iditoten gibt, egal welche Hautfarbe, Religion oder Herkunft sie haben...oder was sie erlebt haben. Entweder man ist Gewaltbereit oder nicht...

Es gibt den Nazi, der Traumatisiert von Haaren auf'n Koop ist, den Flüchtling, der traumatisiert ist, weil dem sein Handy aus'n Schlauchboot gefallen ist, den Zahnarzt, der traumatisiert ist, weil sein Ollen von nem anderen gebürstet wurde, den Grünen, der Traumatisiert ist, weil er einen abgebrochenen Grashalm gesehen hat, den Hund, der Traumatisiert ist, weil seine Fressschüssel leer ist usw.
Jeder ist von irgendwas "traumatisiert", da kann man frühzeitig entwerder gar nix ermitteln oder fast alle Menschen frühzeitig in Ketten legen.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja also mit Messerangriffen kann es ja nicht weiter gehen.


Da geb ich Dir absolut recht!



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Man muss mal mehr ein Auge drauf haben was für Leute hier hin kommen.


Und nicht vergessen, auf die weißen, in Deutschland geborenen Männer, wie den in Erfurt.
Muss man sehr genaues Auge drauf werfen, in dieser Gruppe herrscht ein zuweilen extremes Gewaltpotential, zudem ist diese Gruppe um ein vielfaches größer als die der Geflüchteten.
Da müssen wir wirklich ein gutes Auge drauf haben.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, auf die weißen, in Deutschland geborenen Männer, wie den in Erfurt.


Weiße Männer gibts nur im Winter, jetzt ist Sommer, da sind wir alle eher der Südländische Typ.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, auf die weißen, in Deutschland geborenen Männer, wie den in Erfurt.



Keine Ahnung was du meinst aber weiße bekommen keine Sonderbehandlung in Deutschland.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du meinst aber weiße bekommen keine Sonderbehandlung in Deutschland.


Stimmt, Sonderbehandlung in Form von Rassismus ist nur Nicht-Weißen vorbehalten.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sonderbehandlung in Form von Rassismus ist nur Nicht-Weißen vorbehalten.


Es gibt auch Länder, in denen wir "Maximalpigmentierte" sind, nur keine Sorge. Weißbrot zu sein ist auch nicht das wahre, wenn man nicht nur in Deutschland rumlungert.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sonderbehandlung in Form von Rassismus ist nur Nicht-Weißen vorbehalten.



Sonderbehandlung in Form von Nicht von Rassismus betroffen sein können, ist nur Weißen vorbehalten. Da können nur weiße drüber reden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Sonderbehandlung in Form von Nicht von Rassismus betroffen sein können, ist nur Weißen vorbehalten. Da können nur weiße drüber reden.


Wie bitte?


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

Ja bitte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (1. Juli 2021)

@Veriquitas Ich habe deinen Satz nicht verstanden, und höflich gefragt, möchtest du also eine ernsthafte Diskussion oder nur hier rumtrollen?


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juli 2021)

Es bekommt keiner eine Sonderbehandlung bedeutet das und hör auf mich falsch zu zitieren.

Wenn ich sage das Leute die mit Messern andere angreifen nicht hier hin gehören mein ich das so. Damit mein ich nicht alle Menschen außer weiße. Was man mir gerne unterstellen will. Solchen Leuten wie Hoffgang steht es frei sich ein T-shirt zu kaufen mit der Aufrschrift "Ich bin weiß und ein Rassist".

Aber ich lass mir von keinem erzählen wie mein Leben ausgesehen hat und welche Priviliegien ich hatte aufgrund meiner Hautfarbe.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Und das willst du jetzt wie an der Grenze unterscheiden?
Diese Menschen stehen er nicht in einer Datenbank die du mal eben durchklicken kannst.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

In Deutschland hat man allgemein das Problem das man irgendwie Schwierigkeiten hat solche Leute auszusortieren. Und damit mein ich auch Leute wie Metzelder usw. Da wird halt nen Auge zugedrückt und dann passiert anschließend wieder was. 

An der Grenze kann man garnichts unterscheiden, das kann man nur am Verhalten jeweiliger Personen fest machen und das geht erst wenn die sich unter anderen Menschen bewegen. Oft ist es dann aber zu spät, so wie es jetzt läuft geht es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Und was soll man dann generell machen?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Auf jeden Fall nicht sagen die Person ist traumatisiert das geht schon ok oder die Person hat Geld das geht schon ok die darf hier bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Drück dich verständlich aus


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Was ist denn daran nicht verständlich, die Möglichkeiten das einzudämmen das Leute nach Deutschland kommen die gerne mit Messern zu stechen, hat die Regierung. Welche Möglichkeiten das sind, weiß ich nicht. Da gibt es Leute die können das mit Sicherheit zur Sprache bringen.

Einfach keine Leute aufnehmen bis man sich auf etwas neues geeinigt hat, wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als solche Risiken einzugehen. Das man sagt ja man kann das nicht prüfen wir gehen diese Risiken ein.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten das sind, weiß ich nicht.


Wow


Veriquitas schrieb:


> Einfach keine Leute aufnehmen bis man sich auf etwas neues geeinigt hat, wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als solche Risiken einzugehen.


Uhuhuh können wir auch Autos verbieten bis wir wissen wie wir Unfalltote verhindern sollen?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Es wird keine Einwanderung verboten sondern es wird nach einer neuen Lösung gesucht.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Einfach keine Leute aufnehmen bis man sich auf etwas neues geeinigt hat, wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoller als solche Risiken einzugehen. Das man sagt ja man kann das nicht prüfen wir gehen diese Risiken ein.


Der Asylparagraph steht im Grundgesetz! (Punkt)
Und es gibt in Deutschland keine politische Mehrheit diesen abzuschaffen oder so etwas pervertiertes wie das australische Modell einzuführen, dazu wäre eine 2/3 Mehrheit notwendig, die es nicht gibt, nicht mal irgendwie ansatzweise.
Dafür steht die AfD im politischen Spektrum mit 10% Wählerstimmen, der Rest will so etwas nicht!


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Also solche Ausnahmezustände in Würzburg begünstigen das derzeitige System nicht oder wie in Östereich. Von Abschaffung ist nicht die Rede aber so kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Von Abschaffung ist nicht die Rede aber so kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben.


Bin dabei, aber dann auch weg mit den Autos. Das sind über 3000 Tote die es ohne Straßenverkehr nicht gäbe!


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Zur Zeit ist mir das ziemlich egal ob die Autos abgeschafft werden, weil ich keins fahre im Moment.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Also solche Ausnahmezustände in Würzburg begünstigen das derzeitige System nicht oder wie in Östereich. Von Abschaffung ist nicht die Rede aber so kann es jedenfalls nicht bleiben.


Du hast bei 83 Millionen Leuten immer solche Vorfälle und wie ich das schon unserem Freund Kaaruzo mehrmals vor Augen geführt habe, war die Mord- und Totschlagsrate, als auch Vergewaltigungen in den 1990er bis Anfang der 2000er Jahren in Deutschland wesentlich höher als jetzt, damals hat kein Hahn danach gekräht.
Das heisst nicht das man Fehlentwicklungen nicht bekämpfen kann in Bezug auf die teilweise zu sanfte Rechtssprechung, Kontrolle z.B. über den Islam, was wird in Deutschlands Moscheen geprädigt, Bekämpfung jedes Radikalismus etc. etc.
Ich persönlich wäre sogar dafür zu haben, das Leute die nur Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen haben, völlig egal ob über Asyl oder Visum und hier fortgesetzt Straftaten in einem gewissen Umfang und Schwere begehen, ausgewiesen werden können und zwar ohne Widerruf, wenn gewisse Kriterien erfüllt sind.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Wir haben auch 12.000 Tote durch Haushaltsunfälle pro Jahr, was sollen wir da machen?
Erstmal keine neuen Wohnungen bauen und verkaufen bis wir Haushaltsunfälle verhindern können?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich wäre sogar dafür zu haben, das Leute die nur Aufenthaltsgenehmigungen haben, völlig egal ob über Asyl oder Visum und hier fortgesetzt Straftaten in einem gewissen Umfang und Schwere begehen, ausgewiesen werden können und zwar ohne Widerruf, wenn gewisse Kriterien erfüllt sind.


Ausgewiesen werden müssen bei solch schweren Vergehen. Da stellt sich die Frage garnicht.

@Sparanus keine Ahnung was Eigenverschulden damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben auch 12.000 Tote durch Haushaltsunfälle pro Jahr, was sollen wir da machen?
> Erstmal keine neuen Wohnungen bauen und verkaufen bis wir Haushaltsunfälle verhindern können?


Du musst es nicht immer ins lächerliche zielen, im Grunde genommen leben wir in Deutschland noch auf Wolke 7, wäre hier in Deutschland 9/11 passiert, oder Paris und Nizza, möchte ich mal sehen was hier los wäre.
Außerdem hinken deine Vergleiche weil bei Haushaltsunfällen und Autounfällen immer Sebstverantwortung mit im Spiel ist, wer einen Kugelschreiber verschluckt und daran stirbt, trägt ein gewisses Maß ein Eigenverantwortung.
Wenn du allerdings beim Einkaufen von einem Irren mit dem Messer umgelegt wirst, ist das etwas völlig anderes.
Insoweit spare dir die Polemik, die hilft hier nicht, weil die Leute teilweise Angst haben und sie selber im Gegensatz zu Haushaltunfällen oder Autuounfällen keinen wirklichen Einfluss darauf haben!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du musst es nicht immer ins lächerliche zielen, im Grunde genommen leben wir in Deutschland noch auf Wolke 7, wäre hier in Deutschland 9/11 passiert, oder Paris und Nizza, möchte ich mal sehen was hier los wäre.


Hier ist Breitscheidplatz passiert. Es zählt nicht die Zahl der Opfer sondern der Modus Operandi.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings beim Einkaufen von einem Irren mit dem Messer umgelegt wirst, ist das etwas völlig anderes.


Ist es das?
Wenn du im Straßenverkehr von nem völlig Irren der 90 in ner 30er Zone fährt und die rote Ampel missachtet getötet wirst ist das wirklich was vollkommen anderes? Hab ich darauf wirklich mehr Einfluss?
Ich muss zum einkaufen, ich muss aber auch über eine Ampel gehen.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Es geht ja nicht ums verbieten, wie gesagt. Man justiert ja auch den Straßenverkrehr, somit justiert man auch die Einwanderung.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn du im Straßenverkehr von nem völlig Irren der 90 in ner 30er Zone fährt und die rote Ampel missachtet getötet wirst ist das wirklich was vollkommen anderes? Hab ich darauf wirklich mehr Einfluss?
> Ich muss zum einkaufen, ich muss aber auch über eine Ampel gehen.


Das ist eine Straftat, die mittlerweile mit Mord oder Totschlag geahndet wird, du merkst den Unterschied?!
Höre auf mit deiner Polemik!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier ist Breitscheidplatz passiert. Es zählt nicht die Zahl der Opfer sondern der Modus Operandi.


Auch das ist völliger Blödsinn, natürlich spielen die Menge der Opfer immer eine Rolle, wie naiv bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

Hier soll halt wieder Abwiegen der Risiken mit totalem Rassismus gleich gesetzt werden und das geht mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Straftat, die mittlerweile mit Mord oder Totschlag geahndet wird, du merkst den Unterschied?!


Na trotzdem ist es ein Unfall im Straßenverkehr und wird in die Statistik aufgenommen. 
Außerdem ist dieser bedingte Vorsatz auch so ne lustige Konstruktion. 
Wenn man das macht was ich beschrieben hab dann ist es Mord oder Totschlag. Aber wenn man niemanden tötet wird es nicht als versuchter Mord/Totschlag verfolgt. Schon interessant oder? 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch das ist völliger Blödsinn, natürlich spielen die Menge der Opfer immer eine Rolle, wie naiv bist du eigentlich?


Du weißt doch, ein Toter ist eine Tragödie, 1000 Tote nur eine Statistik. 
Natürlich spielt es eine Rolle, für die Hinterbliebenen, für alle anderen heißt es:
Hier hat ein Terrorist viele Menschen überfahren. Ob jetzt 13 oder 86 das ändert nichts an der empfundenen Gefahr.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man das macht was ich beschrieben hab dann ist es Mord oder Totschlag. Aber wenn man niemanden tötet wird es nicht als versuchter Mord/Totschlag verfolgt. Schon interessant oder?


Das ist eine falsche pauschal Behauptung, da es auf die Situation ankommt und welche Beweismittel vorliegen! Aber wieder typisch deine Polemik.


----------



## Rolk (2. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sonderbehandlung in Form von Rassismus ist nur Nicht-Weißen vorbehalten.


Diese rosa rote Brille solltest du baldmöglichst ablegen. Diese Menschen die da kommen bringen uns nicht gerade die Zivilisation. Aber nicht-weise können ja keine Rassisten sein.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage das Leute die mit Messern andere angreifen nicht hier hin gehören mein ich das so. Damit mein ich nicht alle Menschen außer weiße. Was man mir gerne unterstellen will. Solchen Leuten wie Hoffgang steht es frei sich ein T-shirt zu kaufen mit der Aufrschrift "Ich bin weiß und ein Rassist".
> 
> Aber ich lass mir von keinem erzählen wie mein Leben ausgesehen hat und welche Priviliegien ich hatte aufgrund meiner Hautfarbe.


Solche Einzelfälle sind ein kleiner Preis für eine bunte und offene Gesellschaft. Kein Mensch ist illegal.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Solche Einzelfälle sind ein kleiner Preis für eine bunte und offene Gesellschaft. Kein Mensch ist illegal.


Zum Glück sieht das keiner so.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine falsche pauschal Behauptung, da es auf die Situation ankommt und welche Beweismittel vorliegen! Aber wieder typisch deine Polemik.


Wie kann eine Frage eine falsche Behauptung sein?


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Frage eine falsche Behauptung sein?


Melde dich an der Uni an für Strafrecht I und du lernst eine Menge über dolus eventualis!
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit, dir das mit deiner pauschal Polemik näher zu bringen, aber vielleicht gibt es hier und da einen anderen selbstlosen User, der das anders sieht.


Rolk schrieb:


> Diese rosa rote Brille solltest du baldmöglichst ablegen. Diese Menschen die da kommen bringen uns nicht gerade die Zivilisation. Aber nicht-weise können ja keine Rassisten sein.


Dafür hast du Belege?
Ich meine für die Masse und nicht für Einzelfälle?
Nochmal zum Mitschreiben, Mord, Totschlag und Vergewaltigungen waren von 1990 bis 2001 deutlich höher in Deutschland als heute!


seahawk schrieb:


> Solche Einzelfälle sind ein kleiner Preis für eine bunte und offene Gesellschaft. Kein Mensch ist illegal.


Alle radikalen Menschen die anderen Menschen nach dem Leben trachten, sind nicht nur illegal, sie sind Abschaum, völlig egal welcher Herrkunft, das solltest du mal verinnerlichen!
Insoweit zählt da eine bunte Gesellschaft gleich 0,0%, es gilt allen Radikalen den Kampf anzusagen, unabhängig jeglicher Herrkunft, Hautfarbe oder Religion. Wer sich hier integrieren und assimilieren will ist willkommen, der Rest kann gerne da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Melde dich an der Uni an für Strafrecht I und du lernst eine Menge über dolus eventualis!


Wäre eigentlich mal ne Idee da als Gasthörer mitzusitzen 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit, dir das mit deiner pauschal Polemik näher zu bringen,


Don das traurige ist ja, dass du auf andere Sachen kaum noch antwortest. Man muss ja polemisch sein um Antworten von dir zu bekommen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don das traurige ist ja, dass du auf andere Sachen kaum noch antwortest. Man muss ja polemisch sein um Antworten von dir zu bekommen.


Ach komm Alter, du bekommst hier mehr Input von mir als von 98% aller anderen Diskutanten!
Da ich aber nun mal nicht, wie das Kaaruzo in einem seiner lichten Momenten angemerkt hat,  für die gesammte Union stehe, antworte ich auf die Themen wo ich auch einigemaßen profunde Stellungnahmen abgeben kann, weil ich mich damit schon beschäftigt habe!
Dein Problem ist, das du mich auf grund meiner Wahlpräferenz, die ich nicht verschweige, als persönlichen Feind siehst und selber ein sehr gestörtes Verhältnis zur Realität und der Union insbesondere hast. Meine Kommentare diesbezüglich betreffend deiner Person, waren durchaus ernst gemeint,
Ich habe hier außer über AfD und Linke nicht mal annähernd Dein, Hoffgangs, Mahoys, Threshold oder ruyven_macarans polemisches Niveau gegenüber einer demokratischen Partei der Mitte erreicht, nicht mal ansatzweise!
Zeige mir einen einzigen Post von mir in dem ich bei den Grünen und Analena Baerbock nur heiße Luft oder Dampfturninen in den Raum stelle.
In Wirklichkeit  bist du einfach nur angefressen wie es zur Zeit läuft und da ich ein tauglicher Blitzableiter bin, werde ich halt attakiert. Ändert aber nichts daran, das ich mit vielem recht habe was ich schreibe, ob dir das nun passt oder nicht, du bist für mich zumindestens bzgl. Umweltschutz, insbesondere Auto und Verkehr ein Radikalinski, der nicht mal ansatzweise für eine  Mehrheit der Bevölkerung spricht, eher für eine totale Minderheit!


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alle radikalen Menschen die anderen Menschen nach dem Leben trachten, sind nicht nur illegal, sie sind Abschaum, völlig egal welcher Herrkunft, das solltest du mal verinnerlichen!
> Insoweit zählt da eine bunte Gesellschaft gleich 0,0%, es gilt allen Radikalen den Kampf anzusagen, unabhängig jeglicher Herrkunft, Hautfarbe oder Religion. Wer sich hier integrieren und assimilieren will ist willkommen, der Rest kann gerne da bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst!



Ich sehe keinen radikalen Menschen in dem Zusammenahng. Ich sehe einen von Krieg, Flucht und Diskriminierung traumatisierten Menschen, der an der Last zerbrach und leider andere angriff.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen radikalen Menschen in dem Zusammenahng. Ich sehe einen von Krieg, Flucht und Diskriminierung traumatisierten Menschen, der an der Last zerbrach und leider andere angriff.


Dir ist echt nicht zu helfen!
Schon mal an die Generationen von Deutschen gedacht, die dieses Land aufgebaut haben, an die Männer die den Krieg samt seinen Greul erdulden mussten, den Kindern auf der Flucht und den vergewaltigten Frauen, warum ist diese völlig traumatisierte Gesellschaft, über mehrere Generationen, die neben Schuld, genauso Leid erfahren hat, nicht in den 1950er Jahren komplett ausgerastet? Spare dir diese weichspüler Argumente!


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Wurden diese Opfer von Rassismus?  Der Hauptgrund für solche Taten liegt in der weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft und die durch diese verursachten rassistischen Traumatisierungen, die Migrant*innen hier erleiden müssen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wurden diese Opfer von Rassismus?  Der Hauptgrund für solche Taten liegt in der weißen Mehrheitsgesellschaft und die durch diese verursachten rassistischen Traumatisierungen, die Migrant*innen hier erleiden müssen.


Oh man, warst du schon in dieser Welt unterwegs? Hast du mal andere Länder außerhalb Europas bereist?
Ich streite gar nicht ab, das es für diese Menschen eine ganze Menge Hürden zu überwinden gibt, aber Deutschland, seine Rahmenbedingungen und seine Bevölkerung/Gesellschaft sind im Vergleich zu allen/den meisten anderen Ländern eher Wolke 7, aber anscheinend kommt das in deiner Bubble auf grund mangelnder Erfahrung nicht wirklich an.
Keiner behauptet dass das Leben in der Diaspora einfach ist, aber um bei Deutschland zu bleiben, sind die 6 Millionen deutschen Auswanderer in die USA trotz Bürgerkrieg und zig anderen Schwierigkeiten nennenswert ausgerastet?

Dieses ständige Schild von rassistischer Diskriminierung ist eher peinlich, wenn man das mal mit allen umliegenden Staaten in Europa vergleicht, weltweit ganz zu schweigen.


seahawk schrieb:


> Wurden diese Opfer von Rassismus?


Ja klar wurden so ziemlich alle deutschen Vertriebenen Opfer von Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland und zwar über einen Zeitraum von 12 Jahren und mehr.


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2021)

Ein Unrecht begründet kein weiteres. Nur weil viele Staaten, die von einer weißen, patriarchalen Mehrheitsgesellschaft dominiert werden, ihre rassistischen Auswüchse noch nicht überwunden haben, rechtfertigt das noch lange nicht die unhaltbaren Zustände des allgegenwärtigen, toxischen Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Unrecht begründet kein weiteres. Nur weil viele Staaten, die von einer weißen, patriarchalen Mehrheitsgesellschaft dominiert werden, ihre rassistischen Auswüchse noch nicht überwunden haben, rechtfertigt das noch lange nicht die unhaltbaren Zustände des allgegenwärtigen, toxischen Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland.


Ich schreibe das jetzt zum wiederholten male, ALLE Gesellschaften sind rassistisch!
Hat etwas mit "fremdeln" zu tun.
Glaubst du ernsthaft du erfährst als christlkiches Weissbrot keinen Rassismus in lateinamerikanischen, afrikanischen, arabischen oder asiatischen Gesellschaften?! Du bist genauso wie Ja-sin völlig fern ab von dieser Welt!
Das hat 0,0% mit patriarchalen Mehrheitsgesellschaft zu tun, die außerhalb westlicher Gesellschaften, wesentlich deutlicher ausgeprägt sind quer über den Globus, ob nun Lateinamerika, Afrika, Arabien oder auch Asien!
Deine Argumehte sind gemessen an der Realität vollkommen lächerlich.
Hier geht es um mehr als tausendjährige Verhaltensmuster in Bezug auf fremde Kulturen und Menschen und diese sind in Deutschland *mittlerweile *weit weniger vorhanden, als im übergroßen Rest der Welt.
Was dieses ewige beschwören von weißem Patriachalismus anbelangt, kann man eigenlich nur noch laut lachen, alleine schon weil Europa  seit mehr als tausend Jahren starke Frauen kennt, in primären Positionen.
Nenne mir Frauen aus dem lateinamerikanischen, arabischen, afrikanischen oder asiatischen Kulturkreis, die an die Machtfülle z.B.  einer  Hildegard von Bingen, Elizabeth I, Marie Theresia, , Katharina der Großen, Madame Pompadour, Königin Victoria, Magaret Thatcher oder Angela Merkel herankommen, nenne mir welche?!
Dein Argument einer weißen, patriarchalen Mehrheitsgesellschaft ist schlicht falsch und absolut lächerlich, denn gerade diese weiße europäische Mehrheitsgesellschaft, hat über tausend Jahre mehr Frauen in Machtpositionen hervorgebracht, als alle anderen Gesellschaften auf dem Globus!
Das scheint deiner Mischspoke irgendwie entfallen zu sein!


----------



## Eckism (2. Juli 2021)

Warum antwortest du Seahawk überhaupt nocht? Du wirst ja mittlerweile gemerkt haben, das er in seiner eigenen Welt lebt...


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Warum antwortest du Seahawk überhaupt nocht? Du wirst ja mittlerweile gemerkt haben, das er in seiner eigenen Welt lebt...


Hast du auch wieder recht, aber manche Dinge kann man einfach nicht unwidersprochen stehen lassen, man hat ja auch einen gewissen Erziehungsauftrag/Bildungsauftrag in unserem Alter.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach komm Alter, du bekommst hier mehr Input von mir als von 98% aller anderen Diskutanten!


Fast nur mit Überspitzungen. Leider. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> antworte ich auf die Themen wo ich auch einigemaßen profunde Stellungnahmen abgeben kann, weil ich mich damit schon beschäftigt habe!


Du hast eine Stellungnahme dazu abgegeben, ich hab in dem konkreten Fall nur weiter gebohrt. 

Außerdem gibst du ja auch zu allem Stellungnahmen ab was man den Grünen vorwirft  


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier außer über AfD und Linke nicht mal annähernd Dein, Hoffgangs, Mahoys, Threshold oder ruyven_macarans polemisches Niveau gegenüber einer demokratischen Partei der Mitte erreicht, nicht mal ansatzweise!


Du hast das nicht getan weil die anderen Parteien der Mitte weitaus weniger Angriffsfläche geben und das sowohl aktuell als auch historisch gesehen. 
In gewisser Weise mag das auch daran liegen, dass Macht und Korruption teilweise miteinander einhergehen. Trotzdem ist es bei der Union leider überproportional. 
Ich sag nur Maskenaffäre oder Spahn mit "Bitte nur 9999€ spenden sonst muss ich ja sagen wer das war"


----------



## Veriquitas (2. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Unrecht begründet kein weiteres. Nur weil viele Staaten, die von einer weißen, patriarchalen Mehrheitsgesellschaft dominiert werden, ihre rassistischen Auswüchse noch nicht überwunden haben, rechtfertigt das noch lange nicht die unhaltbaren Zustände des allgegenwärtigen, toxischen Alltagsrassismus in Deutschland.



Du bist wie diese Nazis die noch nie was mit Ausländern zu tun hatten, als würdest du aus einem abgeschlossenen Glas kommen.


----------



## Rolk (2. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dafür hast du Belege?
> Ich meine für die Masse und nicht für Einzelfälle?
> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben, Mord, Totschlag und Vergewaltigungen waren von 1990 bis 2001 deutlich höher in Deutschland als heute!


Guggst du in die Schulen mit den mit Abstand größten Rassismus Problemen. Das sind diejenigen fast ohne Biodeutsche und nebenbei bemerkt ein Spiegel in die Zukunft. Für dich zum mitschreiben, sogenannte Schutzbedürftige und andere Zugewanderte sind bei Gewaltverbrechen massiv überproportional vertreten. Da kann man die Kriminalstatistik uminterpretieren und pervertieren wie man will, es ändert sich nicht.


----------



## TerangGebountes (2. Juli 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Für dich zum mitschreiben, sogenannte Schutzbedürftige und andere Zugewanderte sind bei Gewaltverbrechen massiv überproportional vertreten. Da kann man die Kriminalstatistik uminterpretieren und pervertieren wie man will, es ändert sich nicht.


Genauso sieht es aus, deshalb bin ich seit 2015 in der AfD und arbeite für ein Deutschland mit Zukunft.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Juli 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Guggst du in die Schulen mit den mit Abstand größten Rassismus Problemen. Das sind diejenigen fast ohne Biodeutsche und nebenbei bemerkt ein Spiegel in die Zukunft.


Und nochmal die gleiche Frage: Hast du dafür valide Belege?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe das jetzt zum wiederholten male, ALLE Gesellschaften sind rassistisch!
> Hat etwas mit "fremdeln" zu tun.


Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur Quatsch! Insbesondere der Teil mit der absoluten Pauschalisierung. Ich denke du bist alt und intelligent genug zu wissen, dass solche Pauschalaussagen einfach nicht stimmen können. Und "fremdeln" und Rassismus ist auch nicht das Gleiche. Beim Rassismus werden Menschen aufgrund anderer ethnischer Zugehörigkeit bewusst abgewertet - das gibt es definitiv nicht in ALLEN Gesellschaften und sorry, so Leid es mir tut, aber genau dieser Rassismus, als Überlegenheitskonstrukt einer "Rasse", kommt von weißen Europäern. Die Kreuzzüge hatten schon Grundzüge dieser Idee, der Kolonialismus fußte darauf, und der Holocaust bediente sich dessen. Das hab ich schon paar mal mit Belegen untermauert. Daran gibt's nichts mehr zu rütteln. Im Kontext dessen ist dein Whataboutism von "allen Gesellschaften sind rassistisch" derbe zynisch und fast schon relativierend...


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Und nochmal die gleiche Frage: Hast du dafür valide Belege?
> 
> Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur Quatsch! Insbesondere der Teil mit der absoluten Pauschalisierung. Ich denke du bist alt und intelligent genug zu wissen, dass solche Pauschalaussagen einfach nicht stimmen können. Und "fremdeln" und Rassismus ist auch nicht das Gleiche. Beim Rassismus werden Menschen aufgrund anderer ethnischer Zugehörigkeit bewusst abgewertet - das gibt es definitiv nicht in ALLEN Gesellschaften und sorry, so Leid es mir tut, aber genau dieser Rassismus, als Überlegenheitskonstrukt einer "Rasse", kommt von weißen Europäern. Die Kreuzzüge hatten schon Grundzüge dieser Idee, der Kolonialismus fußte darauf, und der Holocaust bediente sich dessen. Das hab ich schon paar mal mit Belegen untermauert. Daran gibt's nichts mehr zu rütteln. Im Kontext dessen ist dein Whataboutism von "allen Gesellschaften sind rassistisch" derbe zynisch und fast schon relativierend...


Nein es ist kein Quatsch!
Du hast bis jetzt nichts anderes als substanzlose Behauptungen aufgestellt untermalt von Behauptungen einer höchst umstrittenen Pseudowissenschaft aus den USA.
Faktisch belegt ist das es in jedem Kuturraum Kolonialismus und Rassismus gegeben hat, im aisiatischen, im arabischen, im afrikanischen und lateinamerikanischen. Kein einziger Kulturraum kann sich dort von Rassismus, Sklaverei, Massenmorden etc. freisprechen!
Im asistischen Kulturraum kann man belegt sehr gut die Japaner anführen, im arabischen Raum die verschiedenen Grossreiche die aktiv Kolonialismus und Sklaverei betrieben haben, ergo Rassismus. Genauso gab es im afrikanischen Kulturraum kolonialistische Eroberungen und rassistisch motivierte Stammeskriege seit Jahrhunderten unter einander und das jüngste Beispiel eines rassistischen Genozides zwischen Tutzi und Hutus liegt erst 20-30 Jahre zurück.
Außer heiße Luft hast du nichts zu bieten, weil deine Behauptungen kann man in Sekunden widerlegen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Man kann wahrscheinlich sagen: Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. 
Aber mir würde jetzt keine nennenswerte Gruppe einfallen die keine rassistischen Stereotypen besitzt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

@Don-71 Wieder dieser absolut unnötiger Whataboutism. Fühlst du dich wohler, dass irgendwann vor nem halben Jahrtausend die Araber kolonialisert haben?

Fakt ist, die Welt wurde die letzten Jahrhunderte von den Europäern kolonialisiert. Menschen, die hierhin flüchten, vor Armut und Krieg, flüchten aus Ländern, die von Briten/Franzosen/Spanien/Portugiesen/Niederlande schamlos ausgebeutet wurden. Frankreich hat eins der größten Goldreserven dieser Welt, mit absolut keiner einzigen Goldmine im Land. Was meinst du auf welchem Rücken ein Großteil des europäischen Reichtums erbeutet wurde? Und wird heute durch Kapitalismus weiterhin ausgebeutet. 
Die USA, alles Europäer, haben die Kultur und Menschen eines ganzen Kontinents vernichtet.

Solche Gräueltaten, die die Geschichte in dem Ausmaße selten gesehen hat,  setzt du gleich mit arabischer Expansion oder irgendwelchen Stammeskriegen in afrikanischen Ländern? Wie verzerrt ist deine Wahrnehmung...


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> @Don-71 Wieder dieser absolut unnötiger Whataboutism. Fühlst du dich wohler, dass irgendwann vor nem halben Jahrtausend die Araber kolonialisert haben?
> 
> Fakt ist, die Welt wurde die letzten Jahrhunderte von den Europäern kolonialisiert. Menschen, die hierhin flüchten, vor Armut und Krieg, flüchten aus Ländern, die von Briten/Franzosen/Spanien/Portugiesen/Niederlande schamlos ausgebeutet wurden. Frankreich hat eins der größten Goldreserven dieser Welt, mit absolut keiner einzigen Goldmine im Land. Was meinst du auf welchem Rücken ein Großteil des europäischen Reichtums erbeutet wurde? Und wird heute durch Kapitalismus weiterhin ausgebeutet.
> Die USA, alles Europäer, haben die Kultur und Menschen eines ganzen Kontinents vernichtet.
> ...


Meine Wahrnehmung ist nicht verzerrt sondern deine!
Der Kolonialismus des Osmanischen Reiches bestand bis zu seiner Zerschlagung 1920, Sklaverei wurde von arabischen Gesellschaften wesentlich länger aktiv betrieben, als in europäischen Gesellschaften (die USA sind seit 1789 unabhängig und eine eigene Gesellschaft)  in Form von weißer Sklaverei, als auch aktives zufühen von Schwarzen Sklaven erst an die Europäer dann an US Amerikaner.
Die Japaner haben bis 1945 ein absolutes rassistisches und kolonialistische Regime in China und Korea errrichtet,
Der Genozid zwischen Tutsi und Hutu mi weit über 1 Millionen Tote fand genau vor 25 JAhren statt.
Und das sind nur einzelne Beispiele.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Welt wurde die letzten Jahrhunderte von den Europäern kolonialisiert.


Auch das ist faktisch falsch!


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Fakt ist, die Welt wurde die letzten Jahrhunderte von den Europäern kolonialisiert.


Ja, aber nicht nur. 
Das wolltest du aber sagen oder?  
Also du hast das richtige gesagt, weil du es nicht geschafft hast das falsche zu sagen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meine Wahrnehmung ist nicht verzerrt sondern deine!


Doch ist sie, weil du das...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Kolonialismus des Osmanischen Reiches bestand bis zu seiner Zerschlagung 1920


...gleichzusetzen versucht, mit europäischen Kolonialismus, der seine Legitimierung die Rassentheorie begründet, die besagt, dass die weißen Männer die Herrenrasse bilden, und andere Menschen versklaven, ausbeuten und kulturell assimilieren müssen. Die Osmanen kolonialisierten aufgrund religiöser Gründe. Mehmet Pascha Sokollu ist ein Wesir, serbischer Abstammung gewesen. Auf dem Balkan stehen Kirchen neben Moscheen. IN DEN USA DURFTEN SCHWARZE BIS VOR WENIGEN JAHRZEHNTEN NICHT MAL SITZEN UND ESSEN, AUßER AUF IHREN IHNEN ZUGEWIESENEN PLÄTZEN.
Also hör mir bitte auf hier alles stupide über einen Kamm zu scheren, obwohl du sehr wohl klug genug bist zu differenzieren.

Außerdem ist die Rassentheorie und ihre Anhänger ein immer noch aktuelles Problem. Der Verfassungsschutz beobachtet einiger dieser White supremacy  Bewegungen, wie die Identitären usw.

Ich denke nicht, dass du ein Rassist bist und möchte auch nicht hier immer konträr argumentieren, weil ich schon oft still mitlesend, deine anti afd Position mitbekommen habe. Daher lass uns doch das Problem ins Auge schauen und sagen, dass wir in unserer Gesellschaft ein Problem haben mit rassistischen Extremisten, die sich organisieren.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht nur.
> Das wolltest du aber sagen oder?
> Also du hast das richtige gesagt, weil du es nicht geschafft hast das falsche zu sagen?


Sparanus mir geht's nicht um die Vergangenheit per se. Was hab ich davon, dass wir jetzt darüber reden wer wo in der Welt irgendwann kolonialisiert hat, wenn es uns nicht einen mm betrifft. Weiße Identitäre sind aber tatsächlich eine Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft in der wir jetzt leben und diese beziehen ihren Wahnsinn aus irgendwelchen kruden Ideen, dass die Muslime die Europäer enteignen wollen usw. Das sind Mittelalter-Narrative, die diese Menschen zu konkreten Handlungen motivieren, wie Breiviks Amoklauf, das Attentat in einer Moschee in Christchurch, oder die Morde dieser jungen Menschen in der Shisha-Bar in Hanau.

Ihr wisst auch selber ganz genau, dass der Verfassungsschutz-Bericht genau auflistet wer welche Taten verübt hat, und das die Rechten statistisch weit oben stehen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass du ein Rassist bist und möchte auch nicht hier immer konträr argumentieren, weil ich schon oft still mitlesend, deine anti afd Position mitbekommen habe. Daher lass uns doch das Problem ins Auge schauen und sagen, dass wir in unserer Gesellschaft ein Problem haben mit rassistischen Extremisten, die sich organisieren.


Völlig d'accord!


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Osmanen kolonialisierten aufgrund religiöser Gründe


Frag mal die Armenier ob sie den Völkermord an ihnen deswegen besser fanden. 
Unsere Regierungslinie ist, dass wir unsere Verbrechen anerkennen, was ist due Linie des Rechtsnachfolgers des osmanischen Reiches? 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Weiße Identitäre sind aber tatsächlich eine Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft


Ja genau, wenn diese Menschen bei uns an die Macht kommen sollten bekommen wir Zustände wie in der Türkei oder schlimmer. 

Tu einfach nicht so als sei der Kolonialismus der Europäer in seiner Qualität schlimmer als jener anderer Staaten. Er war nur zahlreicher und das weil sich die Möglichkeit dazu ergab.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Doch ist sie, weil du das...
> 
> ...gleichzusetzen versucht, mit europäischen Kolonialismus, der seine Legitimierung die Rassentheorie begründet, die besagt, dass die weißen Männer die Herrenrasse bilden, und andere Menschen versklaven, ausbeuten und kulturell assimilieren müssen. Die Osmanen kolonialisierten aufgrund religiöser Gründe. Mehmet Pascha Sokollu ist ein Wesir, serbischer Abstammung gewesen. Auf dem Balkan stehen Kirchen neben Moscheen. IN DEN USA DURFTEN SCHWARZE BIS VOR WENIGEN JAHRZEHNTEN NICHT MAL SITZEN UND ESSEN, AUßER AUF IHREN IHNEN ZUGEWIESENEN PLÄTZEN.
> Also hör mir bitte auf hier alles stupide über einen Kamm zu scheren, obwohl du sehr wohl klug genug bist zu differenzieren.
> ...


Wir halten fest:
Die weißbrot Herrenrasse ist von Natur aus böse und will alles unterdrücken...dann sind aber auch alle islamgläubige Menschen...Terroristen.
Verallgemeinerungen sind schon was feines, da muss man nicht nachdenken, sondern nur mit Finger auf ein Land zeigen.

Ich kenne soviele verschiedene Leute, darunter den "Schokomann", Rumänen, Slowaken, Chinesen, Polen, Spanier, Deutsche, Schweden usw...da müsste ich als Weißbrot ja völlig irre werden. Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, das ich Ossi bin, da müsste ich ja völlig austicken.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja genau, wenn diese Menschen bei uns an die Macht kommen sollten bekommen wir Zustände wie in der Türkei oder schlimmer.


Rassistische Weiße Extremisten, die in ihren Fantasien wie Breiviks Manifest alle Muslime auslöschen möchten, stellst du gleich mit der türkischen Regierung? Sonst geht's gut...



Eckism schrieb:


> Wir halten fest:
> Die weißbrot Herrenrasse ist von Natur aus böse und will alles unterdrücken...dann sind aber auch alle islamgläubige Menschen...Terroristen.


Für mich sind solche schwarz/weiß Pauschalisierungen ein Zeichen von mangelndem Intellekt. Es erfordert ein gewisses Grad an Intelligenz sich stetig die Komplexität von verschiedenen Lebenswelten vor  Augen zu halten. Daher sind Nazis mMn einfach nur strunzdoof.
Leider glauben aber tatsächlich sehr viele Deutsche - Bamf-Umfragen zur Folge jeder Zweite
- dass eine gewisse Gefahr von Muslimen ausgeht.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassistische Weiße Extremisten, die in ihren Fantasien wie Breiviks Manifest alle Muslime auslöschen möchten, stellst du gleich mit der türkischen Regierung? Sonst geht's gut...


Du weißt ganz genau, dass der Vergleich so falsch nicht ist.
Außerdem war von Identitären Fanatikern die Rede, nicht jeder von denen rennt mit ner Waffe rum und verübt Anschläge.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Ne, sorry! Ich finde den Vergleich mehr als verkehrt und völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Für mich ist diese ganze White Power Bewegung gleichzusetzen mit der NSDAP. Und ja, man kann Erdoğan für Vieles kritisieren, aber ein Hitler ist er noch lange nicht...


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ich finde es irgendwie richtig interessant, dass unter dem Level Hitler für dich scheinbar nichts existiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Erdoğan ist auch nicht ein Level unter Hitler. Ich sehe null Zusammenhang mit Hitler. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja erklären, wieso du die AKP mit weißen Extremisten vergleichst?


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassistische Weiße Extremisten, die in ihren Fantasien wie Breiviks Manifest alle Muslime auslöschen möchten, stellst du gleich mit der türkischen Regierung? Sonst geht's gut...


Ich verstehe dich nicht Ja--sin.
Du machst immer wieder das gleiche und verfällst auch immer wieder in die gleiche Rolle und wirfst mit deinen eigenen Argumenten anderen Leuten haargenau dein Verhalten vor.
Sparanus Vergleich ist völlig legitim, denn für mich bedeutet jetzt erstmal für Deutschland, die Organisation von Rechtsextremen, die AfD, die kann man aber absolut legitim mit der AKP vergleichen, denn die AfD besteht nun nicht nur aus Herrn Höcke und den mit Breivik zu vergleichen, könnte zumindestens juristisch heikel werden, auch wenn sein Buch zwischen den Zeilen, Dinge andeutet, die in diese Richtung gehen.
Trotzdem halte ich Sparanus Post für richtig und religiöser Fanatismus/Rassismus/Kolonialisierung unterscheidet sich für mich 0,0 von deiner Definition des "Weißen" Rassismus, für die Opfer schon gleich zweimal nicht.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leider glauben aber tatsächlich sehr viele Deutsche - Bamf-Umfragen zur Folge jeder Zweite
> - dass eine gewisse Gefahr von Muslimen ausgeht.


Du hast doch schon selber zugegeben, das du "Angst" oder zumindestens ein gewisses Unwohlsein darüber hast, wie sich hier in Deutschland oder in Europa politische Verhältnisse entwickeln könnten, das du als Minderheit oder auf grund deines Glaubens ausgegrenzt werden könntest. Ich gestehe dir dieses Unwohlsein absolut zu, auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass das zu meinen Lebzeiten passieren könnte.
Aber du solltest Menschen in der Bundesrepublick auch zugestehen, das sie Angst vor islamistischen Muslimen und deren tödlichen Fanatismus haben und wie ich dir das schon mal gesagt habe, ist der Islamismus ein Teil des Islams und der Muslime. Es ist auch teilweise euer "Problem". Genauso wie der IS/Isis ein islamistisches Phenomen ist, das in den zurückliegenden Jahren für Zehntausende von Toten verantwortlich ist, hauptsächlich Muslime, aber eben auch eine Menge Europäer.
Also gestehe doch den Leuten zu, dass sie sich davor fürchten und zeige dafür etwas Verständnis, als es immer wegzuwischen und Islam und Muslime als völlig harmlos darzustellen. Natürlich sind sie das auch in der absolut großen Mehrheit, trotzdem gibt es mit dem Islamismus die gleichen Probleme, wie mit Rechtsextremen hier in Europa.
Und ich würde eher sagen das man einen Bervik mit dem Terror des IS vergleichen kann und dann wird auch ein Schuh daraus.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Erdoğan ist auch nicht ein Level unter Hitler. Ich sehe null Zusammenhang mit Hitler. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja erklären, wieso du die AKP mit weißen Extremisten vergleichst?


Weil die AKP religiös fanatisch ist, autokratisch und Gegner sowie anders Denkende verfolgt und unterdrückt, sie versucht das sogar hier in Deutschland, mit deutschen Staatsbürgern.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Leider glauben aber tatsächlich sehr viele Deutsche - Bamf-Umfragen zur Folge jeder Zweite
> - dass eine gewisse Gefahr von Muslimen ausgeht.


Die hälfte? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich kenne z.B. einige Muslime, die geflohen sind und hier in Deutschland eine neue Heimat gefunden haben. Die sind unendlich dankbar, dass sie hier leben dürfen.
Dass du immer ein paar Verbrecher irgendwo hast, lässt sich nicht verhindern, aber das sind eben in meinen Augen Verbrecher. Egal wo sie herkommen oder an was sie glauben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also gestehe doch den Leuten zu, dass sie sich davor fürchten und zeige dafür etwas Verständnis, als es immer wegzuwischen und Islam und Muslime als völlig harmlos darzustellen. NAtürlich sind sie das auch in der absolut großen Mehrheit, trotzdem gibt es mit dem Islamismus die gleichen Probleme, wie mit Rechtsextremen hier in Europa.


Tue ich Don, wirklich! Ich bin der letzte sogar, der die Probleme in "unserer" Community unter dem Tisch kehren würde. Daher finde ich es enorm wichtig, dass wir -Dialog-bereite Menschen- aufeinander zugehen und darüber reden. Eigentlich empfand ich unseren gestrigen Konsens als einen großen Zugewinn. Hab mich jetzt leider wieder mal vom Sparanus triggern lassen 


Threshold schrieb:


> Die hälfte? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Ich kenne z.B. einige Muslime, die geflohen sind und hier in Deutschland eine neue Heimat gefunden haben. Die sind unendlich dankbar, dass sie hier leben dürfen.
> Dass du immer ein paar Verbrecher irgendwo hast, lässt sich nicht verhindern, aber das sind eben in meinen Augen Verbrecher. Egal wo sie herkommen oder an was sie glauben.


"Bertelsmann Stiftung: Jeder zweite Deutsche hat Angst vor dem Islam - DIE STIFTUNG" https://www.die-stiftung.de/stiftun...zweite-deutsche-hat-angst-vor-dem-islam-2817/


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich sehe null Zusammenhang mit Hitler.


Den können wir konstruieren, Hitler und muslimische Extremisten waren ja schon eher Freunde. 

Aber es ging mir nie um Hitler, es geht darum, dass Erdogan das ist was wäre wenn Höcke oder ähnlich Kanzler wären. 
Höcke ist auch nicht mit einer Waffe in eine Moschee gerannt, aber hast du irgendeinen Zweifel, dass Höcke schlecht für die Minderheiten in diesem Land wäre? 


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dich ja erklären, wieso du die AKP mit weißen Extremisten vergleichst?


Weil der Vergleich zulässig ist. 
Man stellt sich in eine Opferrolle und geht mit massiver Gewalt gegen Andersdenkende und Minderheiten vor.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Den können wir konstruieren, Hitler und muslimische Extremisten waren ja schon eher Freunde.
> 
> Aber es ging mir nie um Hitler, es geht darum, dass Erdogan das ist was wäre wenn Höcke oder ähnlich Kanzler wären.
> Höcke ist auch nicht mit einer Waffe in eine Moschee gerannt, aber hast du irgendeinen Zweifel, dass Höcke schlecht für die Minderheiten in diesem Land wäre?
> ...


Um ehrlich zu sein stört mich eher daran, dass das Thema wieder in diese Richtung gelenkt wird. Keiner von uns lebt in der Türkei. Das ist einfach 0 zielführend an diesem Punkt.  In diesem Thread geht es letztendlich um unsere Asylpolitik.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein stört mich eher daran, dass das Thema wieder in diese Richtung gelenkt wird.


Warum? 
Weil du wieder mit deinem pöse Europäer angefangen hast und wir dir mal wieder zeigen mussten,
dass die Europäer zwar die Quantität nicht aber die Qualität anführen?


Ja---sin schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht es letztendlich um unsere Asylpolitik.


Die hängt aber auch dummerweise erheblich mit der Türkei zusammen also können wir auch da sehr gerne über die Türkei reden.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil du wieder mit deinem pöse Europäer angefangen hast und wir dir mal wieder zeigen mussten,
> dass die Europäer zwar die Quantität nicht aber die Qualität anführen?


Ne, vielmehr weil es Kindergarten-Niveau ist.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Es ist Kindergartenniveau weil es dir nicht passt, dass wir darüber reden. 
Du hast das Fass geöffnet, also musst du es auch austrinken.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2021)

Whataboutism entschuldigt nicht den Rassismus Deutschlands. Gerade Deutsche sollten sich nicht trauen andere Kulturen zu kritisieren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist Kindergartenniveau weil es dir nicht passt, dass wir darüber reden.
> Du hast das Fass geöffnet, also musst du es auch austrinken.


Es liegt nicht nur am Thema, sondern auch an deiner passiv-aggressiven Art der Kommunikation. Sehr unangenehm! Mir fällt es ehrlich gesagt, sehr schwer mit dir zu schreiben. Liegt auch mitunter daran, dass du schnell dazu neigst persönlich zu werden. Nichts für ungut, da ist mir Don als Gesprächspartner viel lieber, trotz konträrer Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Kaum ist das Thema unangenehm ist der Gesprächspartner unangenehm ich weiß. 

Du stellst hier Sachen in den Raum die so nicht stimmen. Keine Lügen, aber es stimmt halt oftmals nicht. Dann bohre ich auch aggressiv nach. Wenn das nicht deine Wohlfühlzone ist solltest du in Zukunft lieber über die Pinselführung von Picasso diskutieren anstatt über wichtige Themen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaum ist das Thema unangenehm ist der Gesprächspartner unangenehm ich weiß.
> 
> Du stellst hier Sachen in den Raum die so nicht stimmen. Keine Lügen, aber es stimmt halt oftmals nicht. Dann bohre ich auch aggressiv nach. Wenn das nicht deine Wohlfühlzone ist solltest du in Zukunft lieber über die Pinselführung von Picasso diskutieren anstatt über wichtige Themen.


Wenn das tatsächlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck wäre, wärst du nicht vor kurzem für über eine Woche gesperrt gewesen. Deine Art der Kommunikation scheinen wohl auch andere Menschen hier unangebracht zu finden. Vielleicht solltest du mit dieser Fülle an Feedback von deinen Mitmenschen mal in Selbstreflektion gehen und nicht die Schuld bei Anderen, in diesem Fall bei mir, suchen.


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Whataboutism entschuldigt nicht den Rassismus Deutschlands. Gerade Deutsche sollten sich nicht trauen andere Kulturen zu kritisieren.


Deutsche dürfen andere Kulturen genauso kritisieren wie jeder andere auch.
Niemand von uns ist für die Vergangenheit verantwortlich.

Und in Deutschland gibt es im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern kaum Rassiusmus. Der Unterschied ist, dass man hier gleich als Rassist abgestempelt wird sobald man nicht klatschend auf dem Bahnhof steht wenn der Zug mit Wohlstandsflüchtlingen eintrifft.

Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass dieses Verhalten, ein Resultat aus der Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts dieses Landes, massiv Schaden an unserem Land anrichtet. Wenn wir nicht bald anfangen wie jedes andere Land eine gesunde Diskussionsebene zu schaffen, in der es selbstverständlich ist Meinungen aus allen politischen Lagern zu hören und zu respektieren, wird dies letztendlich zur Spaltung der Gesellschaft und damit zum Fall des Systems führen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> "Bertelsmann Stiftung: Jeder zweite Deutsche hat Angst vor dem Islam - DIE STIFTUNG" https://www.die-stiftung.de/stiftun...zweite-deutsche-hat-angst-vor-dem-islam-2817/


Bertelsmann. Das ist Liz Mohn. Die bläst ins gleiche Horn wie die Springer.


seahawk schrieb:


> Whataboutism entschuldigt nicht den Rassismus Deutschlands. Gerade Deutsche sollten sich nicht trauen andere Kulturen zu kritisieren.


Wieso Kultur? Man sollte vor allem die Politik der Länder kritisieren.
Israel kritisiere ich aufgrund ihrer Siedlungspolitik.
Den Iran kritisiere ich weil sie politisch in den 80er stehen geblieben sind.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Deutsche dürfen andere Kulturen genauso kritisieren wie jeder andere auch.
> Niemand von uns ist für die Vergangenheit verantwortlich.
> 
> Und in Deutschland gibt es im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern kaum Rassiusmus. Der Unterschied ist, dass man hier gleich als Rassist abgestempelt wird sobald man nicht klatschend auf dem Bahnhof steht wenn der Zug mit Wohlstandsflüchtlingen eintrifft.
> ...


Deine Worte entlarven Dich.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass dieses Verhalten, ein Resultat aus der Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts dieses Landes, massiv Schaden an unserem Land anrichtet. Wenn wir nicht bald anfangen wie jedes andere Land eine gesunde Diskussionsebene zu schaffen, in der es selbstverständlich ist Meinungen aus allen politischen Lagern zu hören und zu respektieren, wird dies letztendlich zur Spaltung der Gesellschaft und damit zum Fall des Systems führen.


Das ist gelinde gesagt hanebüchen.
Keiner hier in Deutschland wird in irgendwelche Ecken gestellt, wenn er mit normaler Wortwahl Dinge kritisiert.
In den letzten Jahren ging es um die Wortwahl der AfD, die offen rassistisch motiviert ist und das Infragestellen unseres GG. In diesem GG steht nunmal der Asylpargraph und abgesehen von 10% AfD Wählern ist das auch Konsens in diesem Land, genauso das rassistische Wortwahl a la Gauland, Höcke und co nicht zur politischen Auseinadersetzung in Deutschland gehören, sondern rechtsextremer Radikalismus ist, der von der Gesellschaft bekämpft werden muss und wird.


Lotto schrieb:


> Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass dieses Verhalten, ein Resultat aus der Geschichte des letzten Jahrhunderts dieses Landes, massiv Schaden an unserem Land anrichtet.


Definiere bitte den Schaden den du siehst und bitte mit Fakten und Belgen und auch bitte im Vergleich zu allen anderen EU Ländern. Inwieweit bist du direkt betroffen und "leidest"?


seahawk schrieb:


> Deine Worte entlarven Dich.


Da unterscheidet ihr euch beide in keinster Weise!


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den Iran kritisiere ich weil sie politisch in den 80er stehen geblieben sind.


Selbst Vokuhilas sind fortschrittlicher als der Iran.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Für mich sind solche schwarz/weiß Pauschalisierungen ein Zeichen von mangelndem Intellekt. Es erfordert ein gewisses Grad an Intelligenz sich stetig die Komplexität von verschiedenen Lebenswelten vor  Augen zu halten. Daher sind Nazis mMn einfach nur strunzdoof.
> Leider glauben aber tatsächlich sehr viele Deutsche - Bamf-Umfragen zur Folge jeder Zweite
> - dass eine gewisse Gefahr von Muslimen ausgeht.


Du sprichst doch von der bösen weißen Herrenrasse und pauschalisierst...du scheinst mangelnden Intellekt zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Wenn das tatsächlich nur mein subjektiver Eindruck wäre, wärst du nicht vor kurzem für über eine Woche gesperrt gewesen.


Ich war keine Woche gesperrt. 
Verwarnt wurde ich halt weil ich "peinlicher Troll" geschrieben hab. 
Manchmal ist das die Tagesform der Mods. 
Ich hab auch schon Punktr bekommen weil ich Gustav Stresemann zitiert hab.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da unterscheidet ihr euch beide in keinster Weise!


Ich mache kein Hehl daraus, dass ich ein anti-rassistischer, anti-faschistischer, anti-kapitalistischer, sozialistischer Feminist bin.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Rassistische Weiße Extremisten, die in ihren Fantasien wie Breiviks Manifest alle Muslime auslöschen möchten, stellst du gleich mit der türkischen Regierung? Sonst geht's gut...


Ja warum nicht? Wenn man sich die vom Terrorpaten vom Bosporus vom Zaun gebrochene türkisch-djihadistische Invasion in Nordsyrien anschaut und was dort für Ziele verfolgt wurden und werden, überkommt einem das kalte Grausen und ist eine Breivik-Ideologie, nur unter anderen Vorzeichen.




__





						Islamisten kämpfen für Erdogan
					

Erdogan setzt bei der Militäroffensive im Nordosten Syriens auf islamistische Milizen – die bereits 2018 Kriegsverbrechen begangen haben.




					www.mena-watch.com
				





> [...]
> Beim türkischen Angriff auf Afrin vor einem Jahr starben 500 Zivilisten. 300000 Menschen wurden vertrieben. Seither führen diese arabischen und zum Teil turkmenischen Milizen ein regelrechtes Schreckensregime in dem Gebiet. Vor allem den beiden grössten Milizen, den Hamza-Brigaden und der radikal-islamistischen Gruppe Ahrar al-Sharqiya, werden massive Menschenrechtsverletzungen vorgeworfen. [...]
> Als am 4. Oktober formal der Zusammenschluss der Rebellenmilizen zu dieser Syrischen Nationalen Armee unter türkischem Patronat gefeiert wurde, sagte Abdurrahman Mustafa, derzeit Chef der syrischen Oppositionsregierung und formal der Führer dieser Rebellenarmee: ‚Wir schwören, den Kampf gegen die kurdischen Agenten des Westens in Syrien aufzunehmen.‘ [...]



Muss man an der Stelle noch weiter ausholen und z.B. das Vorgehen gegen Oppositionelle, allen vorran Kurden, in der Türkei thematisieren?

Und wehe man solidarisiert sich mit den Kurden: https://www.nd-aktuell.de/artikel/1...n-in-afrin-ramelow-erhaelt-morddrohungen.html


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich mache kein Hehl daraus, dass ich ein anti-rassistischer, anti-faschistischer, anti-kapitalistischer, sozialistischer Feminist bin.


Fehlt nur noch der Faschist und die jüdische Herkunft in seiner Aufzählung, dann kann er in "Der Zug des Lebens 2" in der Nachfolgerolle des Jüdisch-kommunistischen Faschistenaufsehers mitspielen. 

*edit* Ist übrigens ein sehr sehenswerter Film.

Außerdem hast du "anti-xenophob" in deiner Auflistung vergessen, oder endet deine Toleranz etwas schon bei potenziellen Außerirdischen? 
Ehrlich wer soll solche "buzzword" Droper wie ihn noch in irgend einem Leben ernst nehmen...


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du sprichst doch von der bösen weißen Herrenrasse und pauschalisierst...du scheinst mangelnden Intellekt zu haben.


Ich habe lediglich die sozialdarwinistische Rassentheorie zitiert und nicht meine eigene Meinung wiedergegeben. Kannst du das unterscheiden?


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du "anti-xenophob" in deiner Auflistung vergessen, oder endet deine Toleranz etwas schon bei potenziellen Außerirdischen?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YR-sArx2Cs0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ehrlich wer soll solche "buzzword" Droper wie ihn nur irgendwie in irgend einem Leben ernst nehmen...


Scheint ja genug zu geben, die von ihm hart getriggert werden. 



TerangGebountes schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich seit 2015 in der AfD und arbeite für ein Deutschland mit Zukunft.


Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Scheint ja genug zu geben, die von ihm hart getriggert werden und das schreiende Haus geben.


Du sei lieber ruhig und geh wieder dem Ober-AfD Mufti Karuzzo ein paar schöne braune likes "rainschmazzne".


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich die sozialdarwinistische Rassentheorie zitiert und nicht meine eigene Meinung wiedergegeben. Kannst du das unterscheiden?


Ich kann in sofern Unterscheiden, das du sämtliche Terroristen/Attentäter der Letzten Jahre aufgezählt hast...allerdings nur die rechtsorientierten von den bösen Weißbroten.

Für Dich sind wir ja anscheinend sehr gefährlich...für uns Weißbrote sind nunmal Islamisten sehr gefährlich.^^
 Du verharmlost alles, womit du Dich in irgendeinerweise identifizierst und gleichzeitig ist alles andere gefährlich.
Das beide Gruppierungen einen an der Waffel haben, wissen wir alle...aber das es überall nur ein kleiner Teil ist, sieht der gegenüberliegende kleine Teil natürlich nicht.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Du verharmlost alles, womit du Dich in irgendeinerweise identifizierst und gleichzeitig ist alles andere gefährlich.
> Das beide Gruppierungen einen an der Waffel haben, wissen wir alle...aber das es überall nur ein kleiner Teil ist, sieht der gegenüberliegende kleine Teil natürlich nicht.


A) Machst du hier den selben Fehler mir gegenüber, wie schon zuvor andere auch - du interpretierst Dinge in meine Worte, und meinst zu wissen, was ich denke und meine. Mehr Fragen und weniger behaupten wäre doch auch mal ne Option.
B) Laut Verfassungsschutz-Bericht ist die Anzahl an Übergriffen von Rechts nicht klein, und genau hier liegt auch ein großes Problem: In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung erscheint die Möglichkeit eines terroristischen Anschlags seitens Muslime viel präsenter und deshalb auch gefährlicher als Terror von Rechts. Dabei geschieht Terror von Rechts um einiges häufiger.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung erscheint die Möglichkeit eines terroristischen Anschlags seitens Muslime viel präsenter und deshalb auch gefährlicher als Terror von Rechts. Dabei geschieht Terror von Rechts um einiges häufiger.


Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass die Mehrheitsbevölkerung bei der einen Gruppe als primäres Angriffsziel gilt und bei der anderen radikalen Gruppe eher Sekundär oder Kollateralschaden ist.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass die Mehrheitsbevölkerung bei der einen Gruppe als primäres Angriffsziel gilt und bei der anderen radikalen Gruppe eher Sekundär oder Kollateralschaden ist.


Mag sein, ich hoffe es nicht, denn was würde das über unsere Gesellschaft aussagen...


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Was es über unsere Gesellschaft sagt, dass man vor den Leuten die einen töten wollen mehr Angst hat als vor denen die einen nicht direkt umbringen wollen? 

Ich glaube das ist vollkommen normal. 

Bevor du antwortest, ich rede grade von Angst um Leib und Leben. Nicht von sonstiger Abscheu etc


----------



## Eckism (3. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> A) Machst du hier den selben Fehler mir gegenüber, wie schon zuvor andere auch - du interpretierst Dinge in meine Worte, und meinst zu wissen, was ich denke und meine. Mehr Fragen und weniger behaupten wäre doch auch mal ne Option.
> B) Laut Verfassungsschutz-Bericht ist die Anzahl an Übergriffen von Rechts nicht klein, und genau hier liegt auch ein großes Problem: In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung erscheint die Möglichkeit eines terroristischen Anschlags seitens Muslime viel präsenter und deshalb auch gefährlicher als Terror von Rechts. Dabei geschieht Terror von Rechts um einiges häufiger.


Wenn's keiner kappiert, was du meinst, dann solltest du eventuell mal bei Dir anfangen.^^

Das klingt jetzt etwas gemein und ist auch recht überspitzt: Ein Deutscher (öffentliche Wahrnehmung) hat selbstverständlich weniger Angst vor Rechten, weil logischerweise anders Aussehende Ausländer das Hauptziel sind.
Ein Deutscher (öffentliche Wahrnehmung) hat selbstverständlich mehr Angst vor einem islamistischen Anschlag, weil da der Deutsche das Hauptziel ist.
Nach dem Motto: Was geht mich fremdes Elend an.

Unsere Gesellschaft bauscht sich gegenseitig auf, damit jeder besser als der andere erscheint. Wenn's hart auf hart kommt ist man natürlich innerlich froh, das es jemand anderen erwischt hat und nicht einen selbst.


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Deine Worte entlarven Dich.


Meinst du ich sei politisch Rechts? Kommt auf das Thema an.  Bei manchen Dingen stimme ich den Linken zu, bei anderen den Rechten, bei anderen wiederum habe ich eine neutrale Meinung.
So ein Meinungsbild dürfte auf die absolute Mehrheit der Deutschen zutreffen, weshalb auch die Mehrheit Parteien wählt die nicht allzu weit von der Mitte entfernt sind (ich übrigens auch, aber eine die unter Sonstige landen wird).

Was die Flüchtlingspolitik angeht bin ich absolut für einen härteren Kurs. Wir lassen uns auf der Nase herumtanzen. Es braucht eine kontrollierte(!) Einwanderung in einem zu der hiesigen Bevölkerungszusammensetzung gesunden Mischung (d.h. wenn 1% der Deutschen Analphabeten sind, dann werden auch nur 1% der Analphabeten aufgenommen). Das kann man sicherlich als Rechts abstempeln wenn man so wie du ein Linkrsextremer ist. Aber in Wirklichkeit ist dieses Meinungsbild zu dem Thema ziemlich genau in der Mitte.

Übrigens sind ca. 70% meiner Arbeitskollegen Ausländer und das sind alles gute, fleißige und aufrichtige Menschen. Komme mit allen super aus. Keiner von denen ist kriminiell oder versucht sich nicht anzupassen. Aber die sind halt alle auch gebildet, haben meist wie ich einen Hochschulabschluss.

Wie gesagt: das Problem das ich sehe ist nicht das wir Menschen an sich aufnehmen, sondern wen(!) wir aufnehmen. Unsere Sozialsysteme verkraften das einfach langfristig nicht. 70% der Männer die seit 2015 eingewandert sind heute machen Praktika oder sind geringfügig beschäftigt. Bei Frauen ist die Quote 30%. 30% bzw. 70% sind arbeitlos. Seit 6 Jahren (!). Sprich nur eine absolut kleine Minderheit zahlt überhaupt in die Sozialsysteme ein (den geringerüfgige Beschäftigte zahlen ja kaum Abgaben).
Bitte da braucht man kein Hellseher zu sein um zu wissen, dass das in absehbarer Zeit unser Sozialsystem sprengen wird.

Wir (und damit meine ich ganz Europa) können einfach nicht ganz Afrika und Teile von Asien druchfüttern. Wenn du das nicht siehst tust du mir ehrlich gesagt leid.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2021)

Wer, wenn nicht das reiche Europa soll Schuld an den Problemen der Welt sein, die es durch Rassismusm Nationalismus und Kolonialismus erzeugt hat. Wer soll dann die Folgen ebzahlen, wenn nicht das weiße Europa?


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wer, wenn nicht das reiche Europa soll Schuld an den Problemen der Welt sein, die es durch Rassismusm Nationalismus und Kolonialismus erzeugt hat. Wer soll dann die Folgen ebzahlen, wenn nicht das weiße Europa?


Jeder Zivilisation die die Menschheit weiter entwickelt hat, ob das nun die Ägypter waren, das Römische Reich, das Persische,...oder das Europa der letzten Jahrhunderte, hat dies auf Kosten schwächerer und niedrig entwickelten Kulturen gemacht. Ohne dem wären wir alle noch am Lagerfeuer im Einklang mit der Natur und würden mit dem Speer jagen gehen.
Im Prinzip ist das ganz natürlich. Wie in der Natur u.a. das Recht des Stärkeren gilt ist dies auch für uns Menschen über die Menschheitsgeschichte der Fall. Für einzelne Individuun mag das zwar recht fatale Folgen habe, aber seit wann schert sich die Natur um Einzelschicksale? Es geht immer nur um Fortbestand einer Spezies und bei uns Menschen bedeutet dies eben auch sich weiter zu entwickeln.

Wer für die Folgen bezahlen soll? Na die Einheimischen dort natürlich. Oder sie fangen an sich zu entwickeln statt sich zu bekriegen, im religiösen Mittelalter zu leben, sich von Regimen unterdrücken zu lassen, 20 Kinder in kargen Ländern zu zeugen, weiterhin ungebildet zu bleiben.
Das alles hat Europa eigenständig hinbekommen, ohne Anleitung und ohne Hilfe. Diese Entwicklung hat viel Blut, Schweiß und Menschenleben unser Ahnen gekostet.
Wann fängt Afrika damit an? Ach ich vergass...sind gerade am Smartphone und sehen das vom Himmel gefallene Paradies Europa und setzen sich ins Schlauchboot...woher wir unseren Status haben? Warum wir nicht mehr im Mittelalter leben, warum wir uns nicht mehr bekriegen, etc. all diese Fragen werden sich nicht gestellt. Es wird einfach angenommen es wäre uns geschenkt worden.
Die Wohlstandflüchtlinge wollen sich quasi ins gemachte Nest setzen. Klar in ihrem Land wäre ihr indivuelles Schicksal nicht ganz so rosig, wahrscheinlich würden sie wegen schlechter Bedingungen dort schon mit 40 sterben. Aber Überraschung: genauso war es in Europa auch. Wie schon geschrieben: unser Status Quo ist das Resultat auf enorme Qualen und Anstrengungen unserer Vorfahren.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wer für die Folgen bezahlen soll? Na die Einheimischen dort natürlich. Oder sie fangen an sich zu entwickeln statt sich zu bekriegen, im religiösen Mittelalter zu leben, sich von Regimen unterdrücken zu lassen, 20 Kinder in kargen Ländern zu zeugen, weiterhin ungebildet zu bleiben.


Welch' ein Widerspruch in sich.
Glaubst du etwa, es ist deren bewusste "Entscheidung" ungebildet zu bleiben und sich von Regimen unterdrücken zu lassen? 
Manchmal kommt mir von der Selbstgefälligkeit und Unwissenheit einiger schon's Kotzen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Das alles hat Europa eigenständig hinbekommen, ohne Anleitung und ohne Hilfe. Diese Entwicklung hat viel Blut, Schweiß und Menschenleben unser Ahnen gekostet.


Und die Abwesenheit diverser Invasoren, denen die damaligen Europäer technologisch deutlich unterlegen gewesen wären...


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2021)

Und wenn sie sich entwickeln wollen, ist es auch wieder nicht Recht. Siehe Zapatisten in Mexiko.


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welch' ein Widerspruch in sich.
> Glaubst du etwa, es ist deren bewusste "Entscheidung" ungebildet zu bleiben und sich von Regimen unterdrücken zu lassen?
> Manchmal kommt mir von der Selbstgefälligkeit und Unwissenheit einiger schon's Kotzen.
> 
> Und die Abwesenheit diverser Invasoren, denen die damaligen Europäer technologisch deutlich unterlegen gewesen wären...



Aufstehen und gegen das Regime kämpfen?
Die Entwicklung in Europa hat einige hundert Jahre gedauert. Das ist ein Prozess, das geht nicht innerhalb von 10 Jahren. Und den Generationen in Europa ging es genauo dreckig. Klar, es gab einige denen ging für die normalen Bevölkerung traf dies nicht zu. Die Lebenserwartung in der Zeit war auch nicht gerade sehr viel höher als 40 Jahre. Es wurde gehungert, man wurde von Kirche, Lehnsherren oder sonst wen beherrscht.

Welche Invasoren sind denn zur Zeit noch in Afrika? Sind dies nicht mittlerweile alles autonome Staaten?

Wir (Europäer) können nicht deren Probleme lösen, das ist unmöglich. Das kann nur von denen selber gelöst werden.
Und nein, das ein Teil der Bevölkerung einfach hierher kommt ist keine Problemlösung. Denn es ändert in deren Herkunftsländern nichts.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aufstehen und gegen das Regime kämpfen?
> Die Entwicklung in Europa hat einige hundert Jahre gedauert.


Na das hat es schon früh gegeben. 
Die Athener, die Römer. Haben ihre Monarchen verjagt und es hat über Jahrhunderte gehalten.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na das hat es schon früh gegeben.
> Die Athener, die Römer. Haben ihre Monarchen verjagt und es hat über Jahrhunderte gehalten.


Ich will hier nicht Lottos Partei ergreifen, aber das spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, da Europa von Karl dem Großen bis zur französischen Revolution was Ständegesellschaft, Leibeigentum und Monarchie ziemlich zementiert war, immerhin 1000 Jahre. Die Griechen und Römer haben bei der Befreiung davon eine eher sehr kleine Rolle gespielt, außer dass sich die Aufklärung natürlich auch dort bedient hat.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2021)

Was ich sagen wollte:
Das ist keine neue Idee gewesen. 

Btw
Ich werde nie begreifen können warum sich Nazis etc so gerne aufs Germanentum beziehen. Absolut rückständig.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Ich werde nie begreifen können warum sich Nazis etc so gerne aufs Germanentum beziehen. Absolut rückständig.


Gebe ich dir absolut recht, aber darum geht/ging es nicht.
Es geht ausschließlich um den "heroischen Kampf, Einheimische gegen ein unterdrückendes Besatzregime".
Außerdem gibt es hier klassische Elemente des Rassismus aus dem man sich wunderbar bedienen kann. Die Römer haben die Germanen immer als rückständige Barbaren gesehen und das auch rassistisch ausgespielt mit der Behandlung als Menschen 2. Klasse. Was gibt es da Besseres, wenn man von einem "Germanentum" bessesen ist und das auch teilweise als Legitimation seiner Politik braucht, diese historischen Ereignisse teilweise zu pervertieren.
Die technisch rückständigen Germanen besiegen auf grund ihrer "Rasse" die technisch überlegenen Römer.
Nur um diese pervertierte und auch falsche Geschichte geht es und natürlich um germanische Heldensagen.

Das Arminius dabei ein von den Römern ausgebildeter (germanischer) Soldat war, keine Frage ein brillianter Taktiker und Stratege, der sich Witterung, Gelände und Geländekenntnis zu eigen gemacht hat, um die Römer zu schlagen, fällt dabei unter den Tisch.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aufstehen und gegen das Regime kämpfen?


Gab und gibt es immer wieder.
Apartheid, Tuareg-Rebellionen, Arabischer Frühling, schon mal was von gehört?


Lotto schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung in Europa hat einige hundert Jahre gedauert. Das ist ein Prozess, das geht nicht innerhalb von 10 Jahren. Und den Generationen in Europa ging es genauo dreckig.


Aha, wo wurde denn Europa groß von Fremden ausgebeutet und die Bevölkerung versklavt?


Lotto schrieb:


> Welche Invasoren sind denn zur Zeit noch in Afrika? Sind dies nicht mittlerweile alles autonome Staaten?
> 
> Wir (Europäer) können nicht deren Probleme lösen, das ist unmöglich. Das kann nur von denen selber gelöst werden.
> Und nein, das ein Teil der Bevölkerung einfach hierher kommt ist keine Problemlösung. Denn es ändert in deren Herkunftsländern nichts.


Und wieder einer mit dem Horizont eines Goldfisches im Glas. 
Schon mal Afrika auf'ner Landkarte gesehen? Guck' dir mal die Ländergrenzen an. Fällt dir was auf? Die wurden damals von den Kolonialmächten gezogen und gelten bis heute. Es wurde eingeteilt nach Sklaven und Rohstoffen. Es wurden Völker vermischt, die nie miteinander ausgekommen sind und einzelne Länder völlig ohne Ressourcen sich selber überlassen. Die Nachwirkungen davon sind bis heute zu spüren.

Wer glaubt, die Kolonialzeit und das Ausbeuten des Kontinents sind schon lange vorbei, der irrt sowieso gewaltig. Afrika wird heute immernoch ausgbeutet, es werden Handelsabkommen stets zu Gunsten des Westens ausgelegt, China lässt Arbeiter dort ohne Schutzausrüstung in den Kobaltminen schuften, während Europa und die USA den Markt mit ihren Billigprodukten überschwemmen und den afrikanischen Binnenmarkt kleinhalten. Und nicht zu vergessen, europäische/englische Fischer, die deren Küsten leerfangen.

Niemand verlangt, dass die im Gegenzug alle zu uns raufkommen sollen. Aber die Suppe haben wir uns (bzw. die westliche Politik und Wirtschaft) selbst eingebrockt.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die technisch rückständigen Germanen besiegen auf grund ihrer "Rasse" die technisch überlegenen Römer.
> Nur um diese pervertierte und auch falsche Geschichte geht es und natürlich um germanische Heldensagen.
> 
> Das Arminius dabei ein von den Römern ausgebildeter (germanischer) Soldat war, keine Frage ein brillianter Taktiker und Stratege, der sich Witterung, Gelände und Geländekenntnis zu eigen gemacht hat, um die Römer zu schlagen, fällt dabei unter den Tisch.



Wobei das mit der großen technischen Rückständigkeit ja auch schon ein lange überholtes Klischee der üpigen römischen Propaganda ist.
Natürlich waren die Germanen in Bezug auf Dinge wie die Baukunst und Belagerungstechnik, sowie der damit einhergehenden notwendigen Mathematik deutlicher ab von dem Niveau der Römer, bzw. Griechen (von denen die Römer ja mehr oder weniger auch nur in weiten Teilen "plagiiert" haben).
In vielen anderen Bereichen aber nahm sich der technische Stand in der Regel relativ wenig bis nichts, bzw. waren auch hochwertige Waren aus Germanien im römischen Einzugsgebiet äußerst begehrt, z.B. bei Schmuck, Stoffen und Waffen (Schwertern), welche neben Holz und weiblichen Haaren, für Perrücken römischer Frauen, wohl die nennenswertsten Exportschlager aus der Region waren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wieder einer mit dem Horizont eines Goldfisches im Glas.
> Schon mal Afrika auf'ner Landkarte gesehen? Guck' dir mal die Ländergrenzen an. Fällt dir was auf? Die wurden damals von den Kolonialmächten gezogen und gelten bis heute. Es wurde eingeteilt nach Sklaven und Rohstoffen. Es wurden Völker vermischt, die nie miteinander ausgekommen sind und einzelne Länder völlig ohne Ressourcen sich selber überlassen. Die Nachwirkungen davon sind bis heute zu spüren.



Unbestreitbar ist aber auch das sich die afrikanischen Staaten inzwischen seit Jahrzehnten untereinander hätten hinsetzen können und die Grenzen neu / passender aushandeln können.
Wie es aber immer ist wenn es um Macht geht, spielen Ethnien plötzlich keine Rolle und besteht daran kein Interesse, weil natürlich niemand Land, Rohstoffe und Bevölkerung abgegeben will.
Deshalb gibt es die kolonialen Grenzen bis Heute und werden diese auch noch lange weiter existieren.

Dafür kann man natürlich die Koloniale Vergangenheit verantwortlich machen und zum Schuldigen erklären, aber das ist in etwa so zielführend als wollte Griechenland für seine Gebietsverluste und Grenzstreitigkeiten mit der Türkei heute immer noch die Araber und das Osmanische Reich verantwortlich machen. 

Solange man immer nur einen Schuldigen als Grund sucht, warum es ist wie es ist und nicht zu ändern geht wird sich auch nichts bewegen und verbessern.
Irgendwann muss man die Vergangenheit auch mal hinnehmen, da sie sich nicht mehr ändern lässt und nur immer fortlaufende Spanungen produziert. Genauso wie wenn wir als Deutschland nach 1945 immer weiter auf der Rückgabe unserer östlichen Gebiete beharrt hätten.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber die Suppe haben wir uns (bzw. die westliche Politik und Wirtschaft) selbst eingebrockt.^^


Die Politik ist eigentlich nur noch ein Handlanger, die gnadenlose Ausbeutung ist das Ergebnis der Macht die die Wirtschaft inzwischen erlangt hat und ihrer Interessen die sie verfolgt und betrifft mitnichten nur Afrika sondern genauso Süd- / Mittelamerika und Asien, kurz um, überall wo man es halt kann weil die enorme Marktdominanz es möglich macht.
Kapitalismus ist also im Grunde nur die Fortsetzung des Kolonialimsus mit wirtschaftlichen statt direktherrschaftlichen Mitteln und das durch profitorientierte Unternehmen selbst, statt durch nationalistische Regierungen.
Am Ende aber mit sehr ehnlichen Zielen, maximalen Profit und Rohstoffe aus den "Kolonien" / Ländern rauszuziehen.
Etwas "rein westliches" ist das eigentlich schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr, da Afrika / Süd- / Mittelamerika schon im Kalten Krieg sowohl von System Ost, wie auch West, ausgebeutet wurden und heute mit China auch Asien fleißig dabei ist.
Es also folglich immer noch als ein "westliches Ding" zu sehen ist im Grunde verkehrt, der Kolonialismus des 18. bis frühen 20. Jahrhunderts war etwas rein westliches, alles danach aber ehr nicht mehr, da alle Systeme und heute großen Firmen auf allen Kontinenten der Welt dabei mitmachen und Staaten eben nur noch ggf. deren Interessen selbiger durchsetzen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unbestreitbar ist aber auch das sich die afrikanischen Staaten inzwischen seit Jahrzehnten untereinander hätten hinsetzen können und die Grenzen neu / passender aushandeln können.


Tja, wer hat denn verhindert, dass sich Afrika zusammentut und sich gegen Europa und Amerika auflehnt?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Nun die europäischen Grenzen sind auch nur teilweise natürlich gewachsen. Auch hier müssen sich Völker über verschiedene Staaten hinweg treffen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun die europäischen Grenzen sind auch nur teilweise natürlich gewachsen. Auch hier müssen sich Völker über verschiedene Staaten hinweg treffen.


Europa hatte eben den Vorteil gehabt, dass niemand ihnen vorgeschrieben hat, wo die Grenzen sein müssen. Das wurde mittels Kriege und Landeinnahme über hunderte von Jahren selbst geregelt. Und da haben sich Völker zusammengeschlossen, weils für beide Seiten Vorteile brachte.
All das gab es in Afrika nicht. Da gab es ja nicht mal Staaten. Man lebte so miteinander und bekriegte sich ohne das Interesse für Staaten.


----------



## owned139 (4. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> ...*anti-kapitalistischer*...


Sein System:
Intel 9900 non k
EVGA Geforce 1080 ACX 3.0
64GB Corsair LPX DDR4 3000
ASUS ROG Strix B365 Gaming
Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650W
Samsung 500GB SSD + 4GB WD Blue SSHD

Der Antikapitalist von heute kauft Intel und Nvidia


----------



## seahawk (4. Juli 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> Sein System:
> Intel 9900 non k
> EVGA Geforce 1080 ACX 3.0
> 64GB Corsair LPX DDR4 3000
> ...


Ist ja auch schon ein ziemlich veraltetes System.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> von Karl dem Großen bis zur französischen Revolution


Der tolle Karl war auch nur einer von vielen Schlächtern , die mit Feuer und Schwert den germanischen Stämmen seinen "heiligen christlichen Glauben" aufgezwungen hat . Das Motto der Kreuzzüge lautete " willst du nicht mein Bruder sein , schlag ich Dir den Schädel ein" . Toll , oder ?

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## TerangGebountes (4. Juli 2021)

Die Vorfälle in den letzten Wochen können nur eine Aussetzung sämtlicher Asylanträge für die nächsten 10 Jahre zur Folge haben.


----------



## seahawk (4. Juli 2021)

Asylrecht ist Menschenrecht:





__





						Artikel 14: Asylrecht
					

Viele Flüchtlinge hoffen, in Europa Schutz zu finden und ein neues Leben beginnen zu können. Doch die Flucht nach Europa ist lebensgefährlich.




					www.amnesty.de


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Der tolle Karl war auch nur einer von vielen Schlächtern , die mit Feuer und Schwert den germanischen Stämmen seinen "heiligen christlichen Glauben" aufgezwungen hat . Das Motto der Kreuzzüge lautete " willst du nicht mein Bruder sein , schlag ich Dir den Schädel ein" . Toll , oder ?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich will hier nicht Lottos Partei ergreifen, aber das spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, da Europa von Karl dem Großen bis zur französischen Revolution was Ständegesellschaft, Leibeigentum und Monarchie ziemlich zementiert war, immerhin 1000 Jahre. Die Griechen und Römer haben bei der Befreiung davon eine eher sehr kleine Rolle gespielt, außer dass sich die Aufklärung natürlich auch dort bedient hat.


Was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun?


TerangGebountes schrieb:


> Die Vorfälle in den letzten Wochen können nur eine Aussetzung sämtlicher Asylanträge für die nächsten 10 Jahre zur Folge haben.


Um damit gegen die Verfassung zu verstoßen, aber schön dass du hier so schnell klar machst das GG der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abschaffen zu wollen, wissen wir alle woran wir sind.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schon ein ziemlich veraltetes System.


Klassenbewusstsein mangelhaft. Jeder Herz-Jesu-Marxist hat mehr.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Juli 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> B) Laut Verfassungsschutz-Bericht ist die Anzahl an Übergriffen von Rechts nicht klein, und genau hier liegt auch ein großes Problem: In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung erscheint die Möglichkeit eines terroristischen Anschlags seitens Muslime viel präsenter und deshalb auch gefährlicher als Terror von Rechts. Dabei geschieht Terror von Rechts um einiges häufiger.


Du sprichst exakt das wesentliche Problem an (und Sparanus führt es aus). Vielen Menschen sind Dinge scheißegal solange man nicht davon betroffen wird. Der NSU konnte hier Jahrelang morden, hat keinen gekümmert, waren ja nur Dönermorde.
Bläst die RAF den Herrhausen aus seinem Mercedes fühlt sich die ganze Republik bedroht, sprengen Nazis in von Türken geführten Lebensmittelgeschäften Dinge in die Luft - ja mei, das wird halt wieder diese organisierte Kriminalität sein.

Der Breitscheidplatz wird rauf und runter diskutiert, alle haben Angst weil, wer geht denn auf den Weihnachtsmarkt ne Bratwurst fressen? Die Taten in München, Halle, Hanau, pff interessieren wieder keinen, wer geht denn schon in ne Synagoge, oder ne Shisa Bar. 

Die Gefahr eines Anschlags von Rechts ist in Deutschland ungleich höher, zudem sind im selben Zeitraum (seit 2011) rechte Morde um ein vielfaches höher. Rede ich damit islamistischen Terror klein? Nein. Das ist eine Gefahr, der unsere Sicherheitsbehörden begegnen müssen. Nur sollten wir den Fokus richtig setzen und uns bewusst sein, dass rechter Terror deutlich häufiger und deutlich tödlicher in Deutschland stattfindet und dementsprechend auch verstärkt bekämpft werden müsste.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du sprichst exakt das wesentliche Problem an (und Sparanus führt es aus). Vielen Menschen sind Dinge scheißegal solange man nicht davon betroffen wird. Der NSU konnte hier Jahrelang morden, hat keinen gekümmert, waren ja nur Dönermorde.
> Bläst die RAF den Herrhausen aus seinem Mercedes fühlt sich die ganze Republik bedroht, sprengen Nazis in von Türken geführten Lebensmittelgeschäften Dinge in die Luft - ja mei, das wird halt wieder diese organisierte Kriminalität sein.
> 
> Der Breitscheidplatz wird rauf und runter diskutiert, alle haben Angst weil, wer geht denn auf den Weihnachtsmarkt ne Bratwurst fressen? Die Taten in München, Halle, Hanau, pff interessieren wieder keinen, wer geht denn schon in ne Synagoge, oder ne Shisa Bar.
> ...


Ganz ehrlich mit der Wortwahl und *Faktenverdrehungen* ist der Post, eine komplette Verharmlosung des islamistischen Terrors und deine Behauptungen das der NSU, München, Halle, Hanau, hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zählen würde, eine blanke LÜGE, mehr Lügen kann man gar nicht!
Du vergisst irgenwie die ganzen verhinderten Anschläge in Deutschland zu erwähnen und das islamistischer Terror ein europäisches Problem ist und nicht einzelner Länder, vielleich mal abgesehen von Frankreich und seiner Algerien Problematik.
Was du in diesem Post machst ist übelste nein aller übelste Verharmlosung und auf der anderen Seite Agitation mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen!
Alleine seit 2009 wurden *17 bedeutende *islamistische Anschläge in Deutschland verhindert mit einem unbekannten Ausmaß an Toten und Terror.
Dazu kommt die aktive Anwerbung von Frauen und Männern für den IS plus die Scheusung ins sysrische IS Gebiet, was mehrer hundert oder fast tausend Menschen alleine in Deutschland betraf, inklusive hunderte von Minderjährigen.
Du bist komplett aus der Realität!








						Islamistischer Terrorismus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der NSU konnte hier Jahrelang morden, hat keinen gekümmert, waren ja nur Dönermorde.
> Bläst die RAF den Herrhausen aus seinem Mercedes fühlt sich die ganze Republik bedroht, sprengen Nazis in von Türken geführten Lebensmittelgeschäften Dinge in die Luft - ja mei, das wird halt wieder diese organisierte Kriminalität sein.


Sobald es eine hochgestellte Person erwischt, ist hektische Betriebsamkeit angesagt, da man merkt, dass man selber nicht unangreifbar ist. Erwischt es einen Hinz oder Kunz oder "irgendeinen Türken", also Personen aus den niedrigeren sozialen Schichten, geht es, nach einer kurzen Zwischenmeldung, weiter wie bisher.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Und in Deutschland gibt es im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern kaum Rassiusmus. Der Unterschied ist, dass man hier gleich als Rassist abgestempelt wird sobald man nicht klatschend auf dem Bahnhof steht wenn der Zug mit Wohlstandsflüchtlingen eintrifft.


Hier wird man ja schon als rechts abgestempelt wenn man ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgsetz fordert.
Was es in anderen Ländern längst gibt und es dort selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier wird man ja schon als rechts abgestempelt wenn man ein vernünftiges Einwanderungsgsetz fordert.
> Was es in anderen Ländern längst gibt und es dort selbstverständlich ist.


Das löst nur nicht das Problem und zwar in absolut keinster Weise.

Natürlich können wir wie andere Länder auch ein Einwanderungsgesetzt verabschieden, was auch begrüßenswert ist, nur hat ein Einwanderungsgesetz, absolut nichts mit Asylgesetzgebung und Flüchtlingsschutz und den Rattenschwanz an Problemen zu tun, wie Familiennachzug, Arbeitserlaubnis und schlicht und einfach der Übergang vom Asylbewerber zu einem "normalen" Einwanderer mit Aufenhaltsgenehmigung, denn auch das ist bei allen Parteien der Mitte angekommen, das es ziemlich blöd ist Leute, die hier 5-6 Jahre plus leben und arbeiten, plötzlich "abzuschieben", wenn man sie schon ausgebildet hat.
Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten RyzA, aber die aller meisten Leute kennen den Unterschied nicht oder können sich wenig darunter vorstellen. Es sind aber zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene "Problematiken".


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alleine seit 2009 wurden *17 bedeutende *islamistische Anschläge in Deutschland verhindert mit einem unbekannten Ausmaß an Toten und Terror.


Und alle Rechtsextremen Anschläge hatten Erfolg und keiner wurde verhindert?

Der Anschlag in Halle hat 2 Opfer gefordert, wie viele er hätte fordern können zeigt uns Christchurch.








						Terroranschlag auf zwei Moscheen in Christchurch – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Rechtsextreme sind stand heute gefährlicher, das kann in 10 Jahren anders sein.

Und Don, einem Heeresoffizier der Kampftruppen der mit guten Fakten ankommt vorzuwerfen er würde islamistische Extremisten verharmlosen ist harter Tobak.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und alle Rechtsextremen Anschläge hatten Erfolg und keiner wurde verhindert?
> 
> Der Anschlag in Halle hat 2 Opfer gefordert, wie viele er hätte fordern können zeigt uns Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine Liste gepostet, das sind Fakten und mir ist völlig egal was Hoffgang ist, so lange er hier LÜGEN postet und blanke Agitation betreibt. Für mich ist er nach dem Post nichts weiter als ein Propagandist der übelsten Sorte!








						Rechtsterrorismus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Islamistischer Terrorismus – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Jeder kann diese Listen vergleichen und was das skandalöse ist, das hier islamistischer Terror mit rechtsextremen Terror aus reiner Agitation miteinander ausgespielt wird. Beides sind massive Probleme, die angegangen werden müssen und es bereits werden, das weiss auch jeder politisch Interessierte in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Du simplifizierst das ganze erheblich.
Deine Listen sind der Versuch zu zeigen, dass islamistischer Terror mehr Leben hätte fordern können als
rechtsextremer Terror. Diese Ansicht kann man vertreten, aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass beim islamistischen Anschlag x Menschen getötet worden wären, bei Rechtsextremen nur y und dann daraus x>y folgern.

Aber jetzt mal abseits von den Zahlen, was hätte für Deutschland eine größere Krise bedeutet?
Ein Anschlag durch Terroristen auf ein Einkaufszentrum oder die Ermordung von Bundestagsabgeordneten
von Mitgliedern der waffentragenden Exekutive?


----------



## Don-71 (4. Juli 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du simplifizierst das ganze erheblich.
> Deine Listen sind der Versuch zu zeigen, dass islamistischer Terror mehr Leben hätte fordern können als
> rechtsextremer Terror. Diese Ansicht kann man vertreten, aber du kannst nicht sagen, dass beim islamistischen Anschlag x Menschen getötet worden wären, bei Rechtsextremen nur y und dann daraus x>y folgern.
> 
> ...


Ich simplifiziere überhaupt nichts!
Niemand kann die Auswirkungen von Terroranschlägen voraussagen.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Anschlag durch Terroristen auf ein Einkaufszentrum oder die Ermordung von Bundestagsabgeordneten
> von Mitgliedern der waffentragenden Exekutive?


Wo waren wir jemals in der Nähe von so etwas?
Du willst dich doch jetzt nicht dem Bürgerkriegsgelaber von der AfD anschließen mein Lieber, da fehlt noch einiges und es steht seit 2018 auch nicht mehr auf dem Program. Vielmehr ist die GEsellschaft sehr schnell aufgewacht was den Terror von Rechts betrifft gerade nach Lübcke, Halle und Chemnitz, das abzustreiten stellt dich auf die gleiche Agitationsstufe wie Hoffgang!
Die AfD hat gemessene 10%, Tendenz fallend, das sollte man bei der ganzen Agitation und Propaganda vielleicht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Niemand kann die Auswirkungen von Terroranschlägen voraussagen.


Ich hab das Gefühl, dass du dich leidlich dran versuchst.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo waren wir jemals in der Nähe von so etwas?


Wie definierst du Nähe?
Wir haben Menschen mit Waffen und entsprechendem Training. MdBs rennen nicht mal mit Security rum.
Da ist man ständig in der Nähe.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du willst dich doch jetzt nicht dem Bürgerkriegsgelaber von der AfD anschließen mein Lieber,


Es ist doch kein Bürgerkrieg wenn einer oder eine kleine Handvoll Menschen durchdrehen und solche Pläne durchziehen.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Klassenbewusstsein mangelhaft. Jeder Herz-Jesu-Marxist hat mehr.


Warum soll man auch keine Luxusgüter haben. Dafür habe ich lange gespart und nebenbei gearbeitet.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das löst nur nicht das Problem und zwar in absolut keinster Weise.
> 
> Natürlich können wir wie andere Länder auch ein Einwanderungsgesetzt verabschieden, was auch begrüßenswert ist, nur hat ein Einwanderungsgesetz, absolut nichts mit Asylgesetzgebung und Flüchtlingsschutz und den Rattenschwanz an Problemen zu tun, wie Familiennachzug, Arbeitserlaubnis und schlicht und einfach der Übergang vom Asylbewerber zu einem "normalen" Einwanderer mit Aufenhaltsgenehmigung, denn auch das ist bei allen Parteien der Mitte angekommen, das es ziemlich blöd ist Leute, die hier 5-6 Jahre plus leben und arbeiten, plötzlich "abzuschieben", wenn man sie schon ausgebildet hat.
> Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten RyzA, aber die aller meisten Leute kennen den Unterschied nicht oder können sich wenig darunter vorstellen. Es sind aber zwei grundsätzlich verschiedene "Problematiken".


Ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Asylanten und Einwanderern. Und das die Ursachen dadurch nicht verhindert werden ist auch klar. Aber es können nicht unbegrenzt Flüchtlinge hier aufgenommen werden. Und auch nur Menschen die aus Kriegsgebieten kommen oder politisch verfolgt werden. Wer eine Ausbildung hier angefangen hat sollte da bleiben dürfen. Es gibt durchaus positive Beispiele von jungen Menschen welche sich  integrieren wollen.

Was wollen wir machen wenn in 20-30 Jahren auch noch Klimaflüchtlinge hier hin wollen? Die auch alle reinlassen? Deutschland ist zwar relativ reich, kann aber nicht allen Menschen auf der Welt asyl gewähren.
Und das innerhalb der EU manche Länder gar keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen ist auch nicht in Ordnung.
Die halten aber umgekehrt die Hand auf und wollen Geld haben. Und lassen sich ihre autokratischen Regime mit finanzieren. Damit meine ich Orban, Kaczynsky & Co.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2021)

Glaubst Du, die wird interessieren was wir wollen?


----------



## owned139 (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du sprichst exakt das wesentliche Problem an (und Sparanus führt es aus). Vielen Menschen sind Dinge scheißegal solange man nicht davon betroffen wird. Der NSU konnte hier Jahrelang morden, hat keinen gekümmert, waren ja nur Dönermorde.
> Bläst die RAF den Herrhausen aus seinem Mercedes fühlt sich die ganze Republik bedroht, sprengen Nazis in von Türken geführten Lebensmittelgeschäften Dinge in die Luft - ja mei, das wird halt wieder diese organisierte Kriminalität sein.


Der Vergleich hinkt. Die RAF richtete sich auch gegen Politiker, während die NSU sich hauptsächlich auf Teile der Bevölkerung konzentrierte. Das ist denke ich der Knackpunkt.
Ist doch bei der NSA-Geschichte nicht anders.
Wir werden abgehört -> Niemanden juckts.
Merkel wird abgehört -> Das geht gar nicht!

Diese ganzen Anti-Hass-Gesetze kamen ja auch nur, weil Politiker so viel Hass und Hetze auf Social-Media-Kanälen abbekommen und nicht weil dich oder mich jemand auf Twitter beleidigt.
Ich erinnere dich an das Video "die Zerstörung der CDU" und die anschließende Forderung nach Zensur seitens der CDU.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das löst nur nicht das Problem und zwar in absolut keinster Weise.


Seh ich anders. Wir schieben teilweise die ab, die sich integrieren und an die Regeln halten und die Asozialen werden geduldet, weil sie zum Abschiebetermin nicht mehr auffindbar sind. 
Wer abgeschoben wurde, kann direkt an der Grenze seine Papiere wegwerfen, "Asyl!" schreien und darf wieder rein.
In vielen deutschen Großstädten hörst du kaum noch Deutsch. Einige davon Leben seit zig Jahren hier und sprechen immer noch kaum bis gebrochen Deutsch.
Wir brauchen ein besseres Einwanderungsgesetz und zwar dringend.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mit der Wortwahl und *Faktenverdrehungen* ist der Post, eine komplette Verharmlosung des islamistischen Terrors und deine Behauptungen das der NSU, München, Halle, Hanau, hier in der Öffentlichkeit nicht zählen würde, eine blanke LÜGE, mehr Lügen kann man gar nicht!



Don, deine Platte hängt, ich les immer nur Lüge, Lüge, Lüge.
Reg dich doch mal ab, lern lesen und nimm was gegen Bluthochdruck.

Niemand verharmlost islamistischen Terrorismus - alleine der Vorwurf ist sehr lustig wenn man bedenkt, dass ich im Bereich der islamistischen Gefahrenabwehr tätig war - in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung wird jedoch jede Bedrohung aus diesem Feld deutlich stärker wahrgenommen als eine Bedrohung von Rechts.
Du hast von verhinderten Anschlägen gesprochen, das ist korrekt. Jetzt schauste mal wieviele Terroranschläge durch Rechts im gleichen Zeitraum durchgeführt wurden, ggf. erkennst du dann ein Ungleichgewicht.

Was du nicht verstehen willst, auch weil die CDU mal wieder Teil des Problems ist (  ): Die Sicherheitsbehörden haben die Gefahr aus dem islamistischen und Linken Lager sehr viel schärfer beobachtet & bekämpft als die Gefahr von Rechts. Das hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren dahingehen gerächt, dass Rechter Terror mehr Todesopfer gefordert hat, jedoch nach wie vor anscheinend nicht priorisiert wird. 

Du sprichst von verhinderten Anschlägen, ignorierst aber den NSU 2.0.
Du sprichst von Anwerbung für ISIS, vergisst aber Hannibal, Nazis beim KSK, Nazis in den SEKs, zig Tausende verschwundene Patronen, verschwundener Sprengstoff.

Aber das ist es eben, man WILL es nicht sehen, v.a. solange Rechter Terror halt nur Türken und Muslime umbringt.
Es geht nicht darum islamistischen Terror zu verharmlosen, es geht darum, Rechten Terror aus dem "harmlos" Narrativ herrauszuholen. Warum dich das so extrem triggert kann ich nicht verstehen. Es geht darum unsere Sicherheit insgesamt zu verbessern und nicht nach Gefühlslage in der Bevölkerung. Es geht aber auch darum, dass wir als Bevölkerung endlich ein akutes Bild der Bedrohungslage bekommen müssen und nicht eines dass nur auf Wahrnehmung basiert. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und Don, einem Heeresoffizier der Kampftruppen der mit guten Fakten ankommt vorzuwerfen er würde islamistische Extremisten verharmlosen ist harter Tobak.



Das schon ok, Don sieht in mir nunmal den Commandante Hoffgang und nicht den Offizier mit Auslandserfahrung im Dienste von Schwarz-Rot-Gold. Das unterstreicht eher meine Argumentation, dass wir ein generelles Problem mit Wahrnehmung haben.


----------



## owned139 (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ...Nazis in den SEKs...











						Beuth: Nur Bruchteil von Polizeichat-Beiträgen strafrechtlich relevant
					

Rechte Chat-Posts und fragwürdige Symbole in SEK-Räumen: Innenminister Beuth hat im Landtag Details zum Polizei-Skandal bekannt gegeben. Die Annahme eines rechten Kollektivs stützen die Ermittlungen seiner Ansicht nach nicht.




					www.hessenschau.de
				





> Rechte Chat-Posts und fragwürdige Symbole in SEK-Räumen: Innenminister Beuth hat im Landtag Details zum Polizei-Skandal bekannt gegeben. Die Annahme eines rechten Kollektivs stützen die Ermittlungen seiner Ansicht nach nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

@owned139

Was willst du damit sagen? Dass der verantwortliche Minister CYA betreibt? Und was soll das jetzt mit den anderen Vorfällen in SEKs zu tun haben, z.b. den Verbindungen von Beamten mit der Gruppe Nordkreuz?

Aber hey, der verantwortliche Minister der die Truppe aufgelöst hat sieht natürlich keine Probleme.



> Dort aufgefundene Lambda-Symbole, die auch von Rechtsradikalen benutzt werden, ließen dem LfV zufolge "keinen Bezug zur Identitären Bewegung erkennen". Lambda, der elfte Buchstabe des griechischen Alphabets, ist das Logo der rechtsextremen Bewegung.


Sind halt alles Half Life Fans und Gordon Freeman Cosplayer.

Aber der Beuth hat doch gesagt.,.


> Die Opposition im hessischen Landtag erneuerte im Anschluss an die Sitzung ihre Kritik an Beuth. Der Innenminister scheue sich, "das Parlament und die Öffentlichkeit wahrhaftig und transparent zu unterrichten", erklärte der parlamentarische Geschäftsführer des SPD, Günter Rudolph. S*o habe Beuth erst nach dreimaligen Nachfragen erklärt, dass an der Chatgruppe, in der strafrechtlich relevante Dateien geteilt wurden, 16 Beamte teilnahmen, von denen keiner eingeschritten sei.*



Wenn überhaupt, zeigt dieses Beispiel was hier alles im Argen liegt und entkräftet die Problematik Nazis bei der Polizei (im Allgemeinen) in keinster Weise.

Das steht übrigens alles in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## owned139 (5. Juli 2021)

@hoffgang der verantwortliche Minister wollte die Truppe mit der Begründung, dass alle Nazis wären auflösen und musste hinterher feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.
Ich habe dir damit nicht widersprechen wollen.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Juli 2021)

owned139 schrieb:


> @hoffgang der verantwortliche Minister wollte die Truppe mit der Begründung, dass alle Nazis wären auflösen und musste hinterher feststellen, dass dem nicht so ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.
> Ich habe dir damit nicht widersprechen wollen.



Beuth hat die Truppe aufgelöst, nicht weil alles Nazis waren, sondern weil einige davon Mist geteilt und der Rest darüber die Schnauze gehalten hat. Allerspätestens bei Kinderpornographischem Material muss einem Polizisten doch aufgehen, dass hier Grenzen überschritten werden, die nicht so richtig mit Diensteid einhergehen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> und der Rest darüber die Schnauze gehalten hat.


Das regt mich sogar noch mehr auf.
Wenn da einer oder mehrere Mist verbreiten, muss man das aufdecken. Das erwarte ich von den Soldaten und von den Vorgesetzten.
Aber scheinbar wird ja lieber alles unter den Teppich gekehrt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, die wird interessieren was wir wollen?


Deutschland wird das aber interessieren. Und die EU.

Aber der Zustand in den Lagern in Griechenland ist auch nicht tragbar. Würden bestimmte Länder in der EU auch Flüchtlinge aufnehmen dann wäre das Problem wahrscheinlich schon gelöst.


----------

